# VWL Groupies...yes, we love the Lodge!!



## jimmytammy

What draws us in?  Is it the sounds of crickets chirping, or the western style music playing ever so faint in the background, or the distant sound of a boat horn that comes to take us away to magical lands.  Could it be the sights, like the vastness of the lobby as you first step in, or the spotting of early morning wildlife amongst the pines, or the flickering shine of lanterns to light our way at night. Still, maybe its the smells of a woodsy setting, or the aroma of BBQ on a campfire nearby.  What draws you in?

Welcome to the VWL groupies!  The original thread grew from a love of the Lodge, but it has become so much more than that.  We all have a passion for the Lodge.  Many of us own points there, several of us don’t.  And it doesn’t matter.  Our band of groupies has expanded in to much more than just Lodge talk.  We try to stay on subject, but we have become so much more than just Lodge lovers, we have become friends.  We are there for each other, an uplifting group.  So join us!  You will be welcomed with open arms.

Qoutes from fellow groupies:
You know you can always pull up a rocker and be at "the Lodge"  blossomz
It is a matter of your heart, once a Groupie, always a Groupie!  DiznyDad




























































Our honorary groupie, Ranger Stan.  We love you and miss you


----------



## jimmytammy

*2012 VWL VACATIONS and the other DVC vacations*

*If you'd like to be included on this list - please just PM me! 
*


2013

March
Inkmahm/Dynaguy AKV Jambo 12-16 BLT 16-23
Bronte VWL 27-31 BCV 31-Apr.3
Granny 2-7 AKV Jambo
horselover 1-5 BCV
eliza61 17-22 SSR

April
crabbie1 10-17 VWL 1st stay at home!!
bobbiwoz 25-29 VWL

May
WildernessDad AKV Kidani 11-18
jimmytammy 17-25 OKW
Snoopygirl 26-31 OKW 31-6 VWL
wfc4life/sechem32 18-25 AoA

June
Tinks "SS" 2-7 VWL

July
sleepydog25 & luvvwl 1-5 VWL 7-11 DCL Dream Wedding trip!!

August
Anna114  19-25 VWL 25th Wedding Anniv. trip

September
twokats GCV 10-14(before the Cruise)
MinniesDad 19-23 VWL

October
Horselover 10-15 BCV
jimmytammy 13-25 VWL
Inkmahm/Dynaguy 23-31 BWV
DiznyDad/DiznyDi 7-12 SSR
sechem32/wfc4life AKV Jambo 12-19

November
WildernessDad 27-Dec.1 VWL

December
Inkmahm/Dynaguy 4-11 VWL
twokats 3-14 VWL
MassJester VWL 9-14
DiznyDad/DiznyDi 13-21 VWL
twinklebug 5-9 AKV Kidani
horselover 19-23 BWV


And for our CRUISING Groupies........

If you'd like to be on this list, please PM me!

2013 Cruising Groupies

Jan.
bobbiwoz DCL Member Cruise 10-14
blossomz DCL Member Cruise 10-14(I smell trouble brewing, shipmates, groupies, TROUBLE!!!)

Feb.
twokats DCL 1-5 Magic

April
horselover DCL Wonder 18-22

May
bobbiwoz DCL 18-June 1 Eastbound 
BWVDreamin DCL Magic out of Galveston 4-10

June
bobbiwoz DCL 1-8 Med Cruise

July
sleepydog & luvvwl 7-11 DCL Dream Wedding trip!!

Sept.
twokats DCL 14-28 Wonder

2014 Cruising Groupies

April
twokats DCL Fantasy 19-26





_*And again - to be included on any of the above lists - PLEASE - just PM me! Thanks!*_


----------



## twokats

*Groupie Birthdays!!!*

January

Eliza61.........................January 1 
Bobbiwoz (Bobbi)............January 3
Mr deebits AKA Ed..........January 5
SantaRay and Elvis!!.......January 8
Blossomz......................January 13
Twokats and Claire_ont...January 25.....Two-fer! 
JimmyTammy ...............January 28
Disney Loving Iowan.......January 29

February

WildernessDad.......... February 4
Cheer4Bison..............February 14
Nicoal13 AKA Nicole....February 16

March

Muushka...............March 1
Rental01...............March 3
ladytink75.............March 7
Icecoldpenguin (Teresa)March 10
Inkmahm..............March 19
Horselover.............March 26
LeslieLou...............March 28

April

Granny..........................April 12
Tea Pot & DisneyNutzy....April 18
DiznyDi.........................April 23

May

franandaj .....................May 1
Loribell.........................May 3
DiznyzDad!!! .................May 7
Maria (MiaSRN62)...........May 23
sechem32 (Liz) ..............May 28

June

Corinne.......................... June 6
KAT4DISNEY....................June 11     
rfassett...........................June 16 
SlimpLaw ....................... June 26
magicalmcwho.................June 30

July

wfc4life.....................July 2
Oshawa ....................July 6
lisah0711...................July11
deebits AKA Deirdre.....July 17 
DaveH......................July 26
BWV Dreamin..........  .July 31

August

rfasset DW Rebecca.......August 10
TammyNC...................August 15
DynaGuy.....................August 20
CaptainD.....................August 26     
DODIE!!......................August 31

September

I Book He Pays & Akima..September 29

October

stopher1 ........October 4
Audipolo (Greg)October 11 
Berta..............October 20

November

MaryJ.....................November 10

December

twinklebug.................Dec 6 
Mickeymorse..............Dec 15
WDWRR_ENGINEER...Dec 29


*Anniversaries*

Stopher.  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  . March 12

Muushka  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  . April 25, 1992  

Jimmy/Tammy  .  .  .  .  .  .  . May 12

Twokats (Kathy & Le) .  .  .  . May 26, 1984

Bobbiwoz.  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  . June 1, 1968

DiznyDad & DiznyDi .  .  .  .  . June 21, 1975

Audipolo & Icecoldpenguin (AKA Greg & Teresa)  July 1, 2012

rfassett & Rebecca .  .  .  .  .   July 28

sechem32 & wfc4life .  .  .  .   October 05, 2003

Inkmahm & Dynaguy.  .  .  .  .  December 23, 2003


----------



## twokats

How to steal a Moosie for your very own!

Please, he is yours for the taking!

IMG]http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/uploads/43490/groupsm2.jpg[/IMG]


1. Click on "User CP" at the top left of the page.
2. Click on "Edit Avatar"
3. Add the above  stuff and paste him in (don’t need to use the insert image thingy)
4. I removed the left bracket so that you can copy him, just add the [ to the left of the IMG].
5. Click the SAVE button, and you're done.


----------



## Dizny Dad

WOW! Here we go again!  This is kind of like getting a villa that has just been refurb'd!  Smells good, looks good, but has the same old friends as always!

*THANKS to Jimmy and Twokats *for stepping up to the plate to nurture us and taking care of the details we all appreciate.

See you all at The Lodge!


----------



## Corinne

Dizny Dad said:


> WOW! Here we go again!  This is kind of like getting a villa that has just been refurb'd!  Smells good, looks good, but has the same old friends as always!
> 
> *THANKS to Jimmy and Twokats *for stepping up to the plate to nurture us and taking care of the details we all appreciate.



LOL* Dizny Dad*! Also, thanks again to *Jimmy & Twokats *for starting the new thread!


----------



## akclayton

My family LOVES VWL.. I didn't know y'all had a groupie thread.  
My parents have DVC here. My DH and I are taking our niece (7) and nephew (9) in June and we are staying in a studio. I'm super excited. I think I just may start following this thread!


----------



## wildernessDad

Thanks to jimmytammy and twokats for continuing this thread!

32 days to go until we walk into Jambo House, my second home away from home.  VWL will always be numero uno.  But we have a 5-year-old granddaughter in tow, her Mom will be working, so it will be fun if not hectic.  Here's the lineup of who is going with us.

Me, DW, DS, DGD
Two friends (married of course)
My cousin and her husband and maybe their daughter (if she can get off of work)  I should know definitely later today.

So the total will either be 8 or 9 in the GV.  It should be fun, fun, fun!


----------



## twokats

akclayton said:


> My family LOVES VWL.. I didn't know y'all had a groupie thread.
> My parents have DVC here. My DH and I are taking our niece (7) and nephew (9) in June and we are staying in a studio. I'm super excited. I think I just may start following this thread!





Please do join us and as Muushka would say, grab a Moosie for your signature.  He would look grand on you!!!


----------



## keliblue

Honey I'm home !!  been away for way to long DH and I just planned our 10th Anniversay at our beloved VWL    Dec 9-15   since this is where we Disneymooned 10 years ago, it should be tradition !!.. cannot wait to go back home  for the holidays.  Good to see you all again


----------



## Muushka

Well, this is very comfy.  I already feel at home.  And the timing was perfect!  2kats got on right after JT!

Jimmy, I love what you wrote, beautiful.  Thank you for keeping track of our vacations!

Kathy, once again, thank you for stepping up to the plate with the birthdays.

Did you want to be PM'd for birthdays or anniversaries?  Can't remember.




akclayton said:


> My family LOVES VWL.. I didn't know y'all had a groupie thread.
> My parents have DVC here. My DH and I are taking our niece (7) and nephew (9) in June and we are staying in a studio. I'm super excited. I think I just may start following this thread!



Lookie here!  A brand new Groupie on the first page of a brand new Groupie thread!  Isn't there some sort of prize for this???

Welcome!  Visit often!



keliblue said:


> Honey I'm home !!  been away for way to long DH and I just planned our 10th Anniversay at our beloved VWL    Dec 9-15   since this is where we Disneymooned 10 years ago, it should be tradition !!.. cannot wait to go back home  for the holidays.  Good to see you all again



Good to see you again!!  I think we may be there when you are!!!


----------



## tea pot

Yee Ha
Take Us Home Jimmy


----------



## tea pot

We will always remember our beloved Ranger Stan


----------



## dsneygirl

We'll be home again Sept 22-26th in a 2 bedroom with some friends of ours and their boys.  Then we'll be moving on over to the BC.


----------



## twokats

Dizny Dad said:


> WOW! Here we go again!  This is kind of like getting a villa that has just been refurb'd!  Smells good, looks good, but has the same old friends as always!
> 
> *THANKS to Jimmy and Twokats *for stepping up to the plate to nurture us and taking care of the details we all appreciate.
> 
> See you all at The Lodge!





Corinne said:


> LOL* Dizny Dad*! Also, thanks again to *Jimmy & Twokats *for starting the new thread!





wildernessDad said:


> Thanks to jimmytammy and twokats for continuing this thread!



All I did was follow Jimmy and Tammy, but I think we coordinated it very well myself.  

I hope (and I know Jimmy does too) that y'all enjoy this new thread just like we have enjoyed the previous ones!


----------



## twokats

dsneygirl said:


> We'll be home again Sept 22-26th in a 2 bedroom with some friends of ours and their boys.  Then we'll be moving on over to the BC.



We will be at the villas from the 19-26 in a studio.


----------



## twokats

Muushka said:


> Well, this is very comfy.  I already feel at home.  And the timing was perfect!  2kats got on right after JT!
> 
> Jimmy, I love what you wrote, beautiful.  Thank you for keeping track of our vacations!
> 
> Kathy, once again, thank you for stepping up to the plate with the birthdays.
> 
> Did you want to be PM'd for birthdays or anniversaries?  Can't remember.



Thanks, Muushka.  I think we did that well also.

You are so welcome.  I hope you enjoy your rest from the task and I hope I can do as well as you have in the past.

PM for birthdays and anniversaries will work.  I will try not to miss too many posts in case they are listed in the thread, but I know PM's will get to me faster!!!


----------



## DVC Jen

tea pot said:


> We will always remember our beloved Ranger Stan



whoa...  wait a minute.  He retired right?  We didn't actually lose Stan did we?


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

Love the new thread!


----------



## Dizny Dad

DVC Jen said:


> whoa...  wait a minute.  He retired right?  We didn't actually lose Stan did we?



Sadly we have!  

How wonderful to see Ranger Stan on _Page One _of our new thread!  *Thanks Teapot!*


----------



## Inkmahm

I'll have to let Dynaguy know that we've moved!

Thanks to all who are handling the work of the date lists on page 1.  Welcome to the new groupies, too!  I think it is much less scary to join a group that is only a few pages long so maybe we'll pick up a few more people yet!


----------



## keliblue

Inkmahm said:


> I'll have to let Dynaguy know that we've moved!
> 
> Thanks to all who are handling the work of the date lists on page 1. Welcome to the new groupies, too! I think it is much less scary to join a group that is only a few pages long so maybe we'll pick up a few more people yet!


 
so true, I would lurk on the other thread but never said much.. now you won't be able to shut me up


----------



## jimmytammy

*Welcome to our groupies akclayton!!*

_And keliblue, Welcome home!!  Glad you are here!!_


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks to all for the great encouragement to twokats and myself for the new thread.  As Kathy says, we hope you enjoy this new thread as much as we enjoyed being a part of the previous.  That thread took us through a lot, as a group.  We had meets, we lost loved ones, we had sickness, we lost jobs, got new ones, and lots in between.  And we all loved one another through it all.  

So a special shout out needs to go to Stopher and Muushka for carrying us through it all.  You guys are the best!!!!!!


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Thanks to all for the great encouragement to twokats and myself for the new thread.  As Kathy says, we hope you enjoy this new thread as much as we enjoyed being a part of the previous.  That thread took us through a lot, as a group.  We had meets, we lost loved ones, we had sickness, we lost jobs, got new ones, and lots in between.  And we all loved one another through it all.
> 
> So a special shout out needs to go to Stopher and Muushka for carrying us through it all.  You guys are the best!!!!!!



Yes Jimmy, now that you mention it, we did have a lot that happened through the last thread.
But through it all, I can't think of a nicer group of people to become friends with cyberly speaking.


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> Yes Jimmy, now that you mention it, we did have a lot that happened through the last thread.
> But through it all, I can't think of a nicer group of people to become friends with cyberly speaking.



me either


----------



## jimmytammy

We are at OKW for the week, ate several meals at WDW resorts and DTD, went to 3 Braves Spring Training games and went to the DarkSide(Universal and Islands of Adventure)




























 Butterbeer


----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## Muushka

Thanks Jimmy
I see you snuck over to VWL, don't blame you!

Have fun and say hey to Cap for me.


----------



## jimmytammy

Zoinks!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rip Ride Rockit!  Awesome!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Casey by Docs TimeMachine(Back to the Future) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Casey and Kristian hanging out with Doc Brown 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Me and Casey after a drenching on Jurassic Park 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Frog Choir


----------



## DiznyDi

Just reading through the new thread!  Great start! Thanks JT and Kathy.

Welcome to our new Groupies! Mighty pleased to have you join us.


----------



## sleepydog25

Love the new digs!  And welcome to our new groupies. . .pull up a rocker and jaw awhile. . .just back from Florida with *luvvwl *and though it wasn't a scheduled Disney trip, we did manage a day in the World. . .all four parks in one day!  We followed it up with dinner at CG, a crowning event for a very special occasion.    It was wonderful!


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> Love the new digs!  And welcome to our new groupies. . .pull up a rocker and jaw awhile. . .just back from Florida with *luvvwl *and though it wasn't a scheduled Disney trip, we did manage a day in the World. . .all four parks in one day!  We followed it up with dinner at CG, a crowning event for a very special occasion.    It was wonderful!



Cant be that close to the World without a visit...that would be, well that would be...just wrong!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Cant be that close to the World without a visit...that would be, well that would be...just wrong!!!!


That's what *luv* said!    We actually went down to FL to visit my new granddaughter. . .oh, and to see my daughter and her husband, too.  The original plan had us going over for a day with a few cousins, but they wound up leaving a couple of days early.  Since* luvvwl* and I had already planned a day, we followed through with said plans.  We hit MK at 8 a.m., found minimal crowds and did a few rides before heading out to EPCOT by 9:40.  By then, the Easter crowds were ramping up--we had to climb over planters and benches to get through the gate that said "No bags entrance" since the checking bags "line" was actually a mob of people extending 50 feet back from the check tables.  We FP'd Soarin' (3:15! already!), then walked to the boat ramp at the World Showcase entrance where we boated to Boardwalk and walked through their model. . .nice, but I still like my VWL better.  From there, we walked all the way to DHS, and by then it was 11.  FP times for RnR and ToT were already mid-afternoon which didn't fit with our plans, so we FP'd Star Tours (about 45 minutes from that point, and we realized that FP times are park specific since we also held the FP for Soarin'), and had lunch at the Backstage Express.  After hitting ST, we bused to AK to ride EE.  We spent 40 minutes in line, and literally just feet away from getting on a train, the ride broke down.  No EE for us.  By then, it was getting close to 3 p.m., so we bused back to EPCOT and got onto Soarin' in less than 15 minutes.  The standby line wait time:  2 hours!   

After EPCOT, we bused to WL (where we had parked), walked around and took a few pics (which I'll post later), then changed for our dinner at CG.  Tip:  the large bathrooms to the right of Sturdy Branches make excellent places to freshen up.  We drove over, walked up, and easily made our 5:30 reservation.  We asked for and received a window table so that we had gorgeous views of MK.  Originally, we had planned to go back to MK for Wishes, but given that was 10 p.m., that we had walked between 6-7 miles, and still had an hour + drive back to my daughter's house, we decided to end our evening at CG.

It was a lovely meal, and though AP is still our sentimental favorite, I have to admit that CG has better quality consistently than does Artist Point.  We've never had an off meal or service there, while at AP we occasionally get a below average server or a meal that's not quite right.  We soaked up the setting sun's rays and basked in each other's company.  Oh, I should mention here that we were celebrating our recent engagement that night, so we received a huge slice of chocolate cake and a table decorated with a bit of pixie dust.  It made for a fitting end to a hectic but fun day.  

Our next "real" trip to the World isn't until November, and we're already chomping at the bit. . .


----------



## Muushka

Whoa Sleepy!  After reading that, I need a nap (and I just got up!!)!

Congratulations on your new granddaughter!  Is this your first?  So sweet.  Yes, we want to see a picture of her.


----------



## keliblue

Is it just me or do you all get excited when you see your name on the "upcoming trip list"..   arrived at work this morning with the BLAH'sssss, it's raining again   Popped on the Dis with my morning cup and first place I went was here.. there I am !!   what a way to start my day,,THX


----------



## twokats

OK Groupies. . . . tomorrow April 12 is our first birthday on the new thread!!!

Get ready for it. . . . . . . . .







           "Happy Birthday Granny!" 

                Hope it is the best!!!


----------



## DVC Jen

Loving the photos - especially the Christmas ones.

Does anyone have any suggestions for fun things to do at the lodge over the Christmas holiday?  Things we can't do at other times of the year?  What is the sleigh ride like?

Here is a link to a photo gallery of the few shots I took at the lodge last June - http://jenniferdifranco.smugmug.com/Disney-Vacations/Disney-Vacation-2011/Villas-at-Disneys-Wilderness/18000102_BtsVCg#!i=1379211548&k=K2X7wXq

And here is one for a slideshow from 2009  - http://jenniferdifranco.smugmug.com/Disney-Vacations/Walt-Disney-World-2009/AnimotoVWL/16919548_WZcvK7#!i=1278724867&k=PQ7VHQL


----------



## Muushka

twokats said:


> OK Groupies. . . . tomorrow April 12 is our first birthday on the new thread!!!
> 
> Get ready for it. . . . . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Happy Birthday Granny!"
> 
> Hope it is the best!!!



Oh Kathy, love that birthday pic!

*
Happy Birthday to our favorite Granny!!*


----------



## tea pot

Granny
Have a Magical Day


----------



## Dizny Dad

Hey Granny - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## Corinne

Muushka said:


> Whoa Sleepy!  After reading that, I need a nap (and I just got up!!)!



 I know, right!!!??? I was getting palpatations!


----------



## Corinne

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRANNY!!!!!!*  

Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## Muushka

*Happy Birthday to our favorite Man-Granny!*


----------



## DiznyDi

Well, can it really be..... Granny's a year older?
*Happy Birthday Granny!*


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Happy Birthday Granny-man!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Love this thread! We fell in love with VWL our first stay in 2009. Finally bought 150 pts. this past November. Our last stay was this past March. What we love about the resort is it has everything! Private views, calming music, quaint , warm, cozy decor. On site restaurants, the BEST gift shop and lobby. I love the beach! We take the boat to anywhere every stay. Love love the quiet pool! We have decided after our next trip ( we will try OKW for the first time) we most likely will only be staying at VWL.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Trip update ... OKW October 21-27, 2012.


----------



## Granny

twokats said:


> OK Groupies. . . . tomorrow April 12 is our first birthday on the new thread!!!
> 
> Get ready for it. . . . . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Happy Birthday Granny!"
> 
> Hope it is the best!!!





Muushka said:


> Oh Kathy, love that birthday pic!
> 
> *
> Happy Birthday to our favorite Granny!!*





tea pot said:


> Granny
> Have a Magical Day





Dizny Dad said:


> Hey Granny - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!





Corinne said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRANNY!!!!!!*
> 
> Hope you have a wonderful day!





Muushka said:


> *Happy Birthday to our favorite Man-Granny!*





DiznyDi said:


> Well, can it really be..... Granny's a year older?
> *Happy Birthday Granny!*





BWV Dreamin said:


> Happy Birthday Granny-man!




You Groupies are the best!!!


What's that...can't hear me??


I said....



   *THE VWL GROUPIES ARE THE BEST!!!!!*   



Thank you all so much for your kind words and birthday wishes.  Awesome graphics too!  


As Dr. Nigel Channing probably also says....THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!


----------



## Inkmahm

Happy Birthday, Granny! Almost too late but I still snuck it in in time.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Our thread is amazing . . .page 4 already . . at this rate, we will need to start another thread in mid-October!


----------



## jimmytammy

Had computer issues off and on yesterday and cant believe of all days to miss this one...

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRANNY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> That's what *luv* said!    We actually went down to FL to visit my new granddaughter. . .oh, and to see my daughter and her husband, too.  The original plan had us going over for a day with a few cousins, but they wound up leaving a couple of days early.  Since* luvvwl* and I had already planned a day, we followed through with said plans.  We hit MK at 8 a.m., found minimal crowds and did a few rides before heading out to EPCOT by 9:40.  By then, the Easter crowds were ramping up--we had to climb over planters and benches to get through the gate that said "No bags entrance" since the checking bags "line" was actually a mob of people extending 50 feet back from the check tables.  We FP'd Soarin' (3:15! already!), then walked to the boat ramp at the World Showcase entrance where we boated to Boardwalk and walked through their model. . .nice, but I still like my VWL better.  From there, we walked all the way to DHS, and by then it was 11.  FP times for RnR and ToT were already mid-afternoon which didn't fit with our plans, so we FP'd Star Tours (about 45 minutes from that point, and we realized that FP times are park specific since we also held the FP for Soarin'), and had lunch at the Backstage Express.  After hitting ST, we bused to AK to ride EE.  We spent 40 minutes in line, and literally just feet away from getting on a train, the ride broke down.  No EE for us.  By then, it was getting close to 3 p.m., so we bused back to EPCOT and got onto Soarin' in less than 15 minutes.  The standby line wait time:  2 hours!
> 
> After EPCOT, we bused to WL (where we had parked), walked around and took a few pics (which I'll post later), then changed for our dinner at CG.  Tip:  the large bathrooms to the right of Sturdy Branches make excellent places to freshen up.  We drove over, walked up, and easily made our 5:30 reservation.  We asked for and received a window table so that we had gorgeous views of MK.  Originally, we had planned to go back to MK for Wishes, but given that was 10 p.m., that we had walked between 6-7 miles, and still had an hour + drive back to my daughter's house, we decided to end our evening at CG.
> 
> It was a lovely meal, and though AP is still our sentimental favorite, I have to admit that CG has better quality consistently than does Artist Point.  We've never had an off meal or service there, while at AP we occasionally get a below average server or a meal that's not quite right.  We soaked up the setting sun's rays and basked in each other's company.  Oh, I should mention here that we were celebrating our recent engagement that night, so we received a huge slice of chocolate cake and a table decorated with a bit of pixie dust.  It made for a fitting end to a hectic but fun day.
> 
> Our next "real" trip to the World isn't until November, and we're already chomping at the bit. . .



Sounds like a fun time!  *Congrats on your engagement!!*


----------



## jimmytammy

keliblue said:


> Is it just me or do you all get excited when you see your name on the "upcoming trip list"..   arrived at work this morning with the BLAH'sssss, it's raining again   Popped on the Dis with my morning cup and first place I went was here.. there I am !!   what a way to start my day,,THX



Glad we can help get your morning started


----------



## jimmytammy

DVC Jen said:


> Loving the photos - especially the Christmas ones.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions for fun things to do at the lodge over the Christmas holiday?  Things we can't do at other times of the year?  What is the sleigh ride like?
> 
> Here is a link to a photo gallery of the few shots I took at the lodge last June - http://jenniferdifranco.smugmug.com/Disney-Vacations/Disney-Vacation-2011/Villas-at-Disneys-Wilderness/18000102_BtsVCg#!i=1379211548&k=K2X7wXq
> 
> And here is one for a slideshow from 2009  - http://jenniferdifranco.smugmug.com/Disney-Vacations/Walt-Disney-World-2009/AnimotoVWL/16919548_WZcvK7#!i=1278724867&k=PQ7VHQL


Love your photos!!!  You have a photographers eye for sure.  Man, those could be framed and sold!!!

We have been to VWL many Decs., but never the week of Christmas, so I cant help with that actual week.  I think others have been at that time so hopefully someone will see this and post some answers.


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> You Groupies are the best!!!
> What's that...can't hear me??
> I said....
> *THE VWL GROUPIES ARE THE BEST!!!!!*



I wholeheartedly agree! I always know I can come here and find friendly conversation, warmth, support and fun. Best group on the DIS!


----------



## Time4disney

I'm joining in!  After all VWL is my second home.  My husband and I  go to WDW twice a year in June and Nov.  Sometimes we make a third trip in a year.  We have always stayed at VWL since we joined DVC in 2005.  We have stayed at BWV once last year in Feb., but VWL will always be in my heart.  We have made wonderful memories at WL ranging from being flag family on a few occassions with Ranger Stan to being able to watch the wonderful Christmas tree in the main lobby being put up for the holidays.  Our greatest memory was on our trip last June when we were booked on points but were surprisingly upgraded to the Presidential Suite for 4 nights!  

I don't come hear very often, but I do spend a lot of time on the DCL section of Disboards.  Yes, we are hooked on DCL too!  I will try to come on over and chat with you all!  This seems to be a great place to come to.


----------



## twokats

Time4disney said:


> I'm joining in!  After all VWL is my second home.  My husband and I  go to WDW twice a year in June and Nov.  Sometimes we make a third trip in a year.  We have always stayed at VWL since we joined DVC in 2005.  We have stayed at BWV once last year in Feb., but VWL will always be in my heart.  We have made wonderful memories at WL ranging from being flag family on a few occassions with Ranger Stan to being able to watch the wonderful Christmas tree in the main lobby being put up for the holidays.  Our greatest memory was on our trip last June when we were booked on points but were surprisingly upgraded to the Presidential Suite for 4 nights!
> 
> I don't come hear very often, but I do spend a lot of time on the DCL section of Disboards.  Yes, we are hooked on DCL too!  I will try to come on over and chat with you all!  This seems to be a great place to come to.



I am sure the rest of the group will join me in saying come often.  Pull up the chair and join right in.  I am on the DCL section a lot also.  We will be leaving on our Fantasy cruise on May 26.  But please join us as often as you can.


----------



## jimmytammy

Time4disney said:


> I'm joining in!  After all VWL is my second home.  My husband and I  go to WDW twice a year in June and Nov.  Sometimes we make a third trip in a year.  We have always stayed at VWL since we joined DVC in 2005.  We have stayed at BWV once last year in Feb., but VWL will always be in my heart.  We have made wonderful memories at WL ranging from being flag family on a few occassions with Ranger Stan to being able to watch the wonderful Christmas tree in the main lobby being put up for the holidays.  Our greatest memory was on our trip last June when we were booked on points but were surprisingly upgraded to the Presidential Suite for 4 nights!
> 
> I don't come hear very often, but I do spend a lot of time on the DCL section of Disboards.  Yes, we are hooked on DCL too!  I will try to come on over and chat with you all!  This seems to be a great place to come to.


As Kathy says, come back!!
PM me and I will be glad to add your WDW dates, and cruises too to our trips page.  Its fun to look at at every so often and see your name and upcoming trips!!


----------



## debbieandroo

Hi, everyone!  Goodness, I missed y'all!!!!  A few months ago I decided to start training to walk in the 2013 Princess Half Marathon so have been hanging out over at the WISH section.  But I missed my groupies!  So excited to see that a new thread has started but I need to catch up on the news from the old one as well.

Great news from my side -- I had bid on a resale contract for VWL back in December.  Because it was a bankruptcy case, I've had to wait these past few months for everything to be finalized.  Just found out that I'm ready to close - woo-hoo!!!!

More great news -- I'm going to WDW in three weeks!  I'll be staying at the BWV for the first time from May 4th until the 12th.  Also for the first time, I'll be participating in my first Disney race - the Expedition Everest Challenge.  Yikes, what am I getting myself into!?!??!

Happy Belated Birthday, Granny!!!!





sleepydog25 said:


> That's what *luv* said!    We actually went down to FL to visit my new granddaughter. . .oh, and to see my daughter and her husband, too.  The original plan had us going over for a day with a few cousins, but they wound up leaving a couple of days early.  Since* luvvwl* and I had already planned a day, we followed through with said plans.  We hit MK at 8 a.m., found minimal crowds and did a few rides before heading out to EPCOT by 9:40.  By then, the Easter crowds were ramping up--we had to climb over planters and benches to get through the gate that said "No bags entrance" since the checking bags "line" was actually a mob of people extending 50 feet back from the check tables.  We FP'd Soarin' (3:15! already!), then walked to the boat ramp at the World Showcase entrance where we boated to Boardwalk and walked through their model. . .nice, but I still like my VWL better.  From there, we walked all the way to DHS, and by then it was 11.  FP times for RnR and ToT were already mid-afternoon which didn't fit with our plans, so we FP'd Star Tours (about 45 minutes from that point, and we realized that FP times are park specific since we also held the FP for Soarin'), and had lunch at the Backstage Express.  After hitting ST, we bused to AK to ride EE.  We spent 40 minutes in line, and literally just feet away from getting on a train, the ride broke down.  No EE for us.  By then, it was getting close to 3 p.m., so we bused back to EPCOT and got onto Soarin' in less than 15 minutes.  The standby line wait time:  2 hours!
> 
> After EPCOT, we bused to WL (where we had parked), walked around and took a few pics (which I'll post later), then changed for our dinner at CG.  Tip:  the large bathrooms to the right of Sturdy Branches make excellent places to freshen up.  We drove over, walked up, and easily made our 5:30 reservation.  We asked for and received a window table so that we had gorgeous views of MK.  Originally, we had planned to go back to MK for Wishes, but given that was 10 p.m., that we had walked between 6-7 miles, and still had an hour + drive back to my daughter's house, we decided to end our evening at CG.
> 
> It was a lovely meal, and though AP is still our sentimental favorite, I have to admit that CG has better quality consistently than does Artist Point.  We've never had an off meal or service there, while at AP we occasionally get a below average server or a meal that's not quite right.  We soaked up the setting sun's rays and basked in each other's company.  *Oh, I should mention here that we were celebrating our recent engagement that night, so we received a huge slice of chocolate cake and a table decorated with a bit of pixie dust.  It made for a fitting end to a hectic but fun day.  *
> 
> Our next "real" trip to the World isn't until November, and we're already chomping at the bit. . .



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!  Have you set a date for the wedding????  Do you have pictures of the big moment???  What a cool place to get engaged - go, you!

And I've always enjoyed 4 park days even though I'm pretty tired afterwards.  Sounds like you had a great time on all counts.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Granny* ! So sorry I missed your big day ! The switching of the thread got me....I knew it was changing but then totally forgot. Kept checking my CP thread updates and wasn't seeing any. Should have been my first clue. Boo on me for for forgetting !!!!!

Great new start to the thread *JT* ! 



Big Happy Birthday Wishes to Granny---sorry I'm late ! Hope you had a wonderful day !!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

debbieandroo
Welcome back!  And congrats on the recent purchase!  Got you on the vacations list.

Maria 
Glad you found us


----------



## CaptainD

happy birthday


----------



## DiznyDi

*Time4disney!* Always a pleasure to welcome a new Groupie to our thread! Sit back, read, and enjoy!

*debbieandroo*, nice to have you back amongst us!  Hope all that training pays off and you do well on the race. Wonderful that your patience has paid off and your re-sale contract is ready to close.

*sleepy* Engaged! Congratulations! I'm with debbieandroo, would love to see some pictures!


----------



## Granny

Inkmahm, Jimmy, debbieandroo, Maria and Captain D...thanks for the birthday wishes!   

Cap'n D...I tried to welcome you to the thread and the DISBoards when you first posted, but the boards were acting up and wouldn't let me post.  So belatedly, let me lead a round of applause that you made it here!









Now, settling into my rocker at VWL and watching a storm come in.  Think I may just nod off.


----------



## twokats

Granny said:


> Inkmahm, Jimmy, debbieandroo, Maria and Captain D...thanks for the birthday wishes!
> 
> Cap'n D...I tried to welcome you to the thread and the DISBoards when you first posted, but the boards were acting up and wouldn't let me post.  So belatedly, let me lead a round of applause that you made it here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, settling into my rocker at VWL and watching a storm come in.  Think I may just nod off.



We had some good storms today also.  For the most of them I was inside the church!!!

There is no nodding off for me.  I am trying to get all these last minute clients taxes finished before Tuesday.   Then I can finish planning my vacation.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Sounds like a fun time! *Congrats on your engagement!!*


 


			
				DiznyDi said:
			
		

> *sleepy* Engaged! Congratulations! I'm with debbieandroo, would love to see some pictures!


 


			
				jimmytammy said:
			
		

> *Congrats on your engagement!!*


 


			
				debbieandroo said:
			
		

> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! Have you set a date for the wedding???? Do you have pictures of the big moment??? What a cool place to get engaged - go, you!
> 
> And I've always enjoyed 4 park days even though I'm pretty tired afterwards. Sounds like you had a great time on all counts.


Thank you all for the congratulations. I tried to sneak in the engagement news on the brief update I made the other day, but this group is too sharp to get anything by.  The short version is that we got engaged in Feb here at home, but when the opportunity to visit WDW came up, we used that time as sort of a second engagement. The four-park day was tiring but a real hoot just the same, so the dinner at CG was a superb way to end the day. As for other particulars, there is one pic of the actual engagement (the actual one not the Disney "second"), but plenty of other things that surround the event and upcoming nuptials. I will get around to posting some of them on here (along with pics of my darling granddaughter--yes, my first), but if you want a longer version of the engagement story and immediate gratification of lots of pictures involving *luvvwl* and me, then follow this link: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2895951

As for the wedding date, it isn't until July, 2013, due to trying to get some family there and matching up with a planned WDW/DCL vacation we had already planned. Best of all, it will be at the Lodge! *Luvvwl* is busy working out the details (yep, a lot can be done this far in advance, it seems ), but in short it will be on the fourth floor outside balcony overlook area. Again, thanks for all the congratulations, and we'll keep you posted on how things are going.


----------



## eliza61

OMG!!!  some one started the party without me!!

*JT.*  Thanks for getting us going once again.  
*Inkmahn,*  thanks for keeping the birthday list.

*HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY GRANNY!!​*

Who got engaged?  I can't find the post!!     

my mind is diffently going.....


----------



## eliza61

the old guy finished up his first round of chemo (he will have 2 total).  It was a week long treatment but doctors were very happy with how well he did.  very little naseau and since he's bald to start with we got to tease him about not worrying about hair loss.  

I think the hardest thing is the entire treatment is 6 weeks long,   Since the chemo kills your white blood cells he's at risk of infection which means they are keeping him hospitalized until his blood count comes up usually 3-4 weeks. .  this is the first time in a very long time the old guy and I have been apart for weeks on end and although I visit every day, I totally admit that I'm an "old dog",  I don't like new tricks.... 

Good thing is that the oncology floor he is on is wonderful.  by some quirk of fate, the other 10 patients are also relatively young.  all between 45-62 and all with wonderful attitudes.  We had a "pimp my IV stand" contest yesterday with everyone decorating their IV carts.  Next week they are having a interior design contest and I'm decorating his room in WL chic.  I'll take pictures.


----------



## Corinne

sleepydog25 said:


> but if you want a longer version of the engagement story and immediate gratification of lots of pictures involving *luvvwl* and me, then follow this link: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2895951



OK, I took the bait! Congrats, and I look forward to more updates!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

eliza61 said:


> the old guy finished up his first round of chemo (he will have 2 total).  It was a week long treatment but doctors were very happy with how well he did.  very little naseau and since he's bald to start with we got to tease him about not worrying about hair loss.
> 
> I think the hardest thing is the entire treatment is 6 weeks long,   Since the chemo kills your white blood cells he's at risk of infection which means they are keeping him hospitalized until his blood count comes up usually 3-4 weeks. .  this is the first time in a very long time the old guy and I have been apart for weeks on end and although I visit every day, I totally admit that I'm an "old dog",  I don't like new tricks....
> 
> Good thing is that the oncology floor he is on is wonderful.  by some quirk of fate, the other 10 patients are also relatively young.  all between 45-62 and all with wonderful attitudes.  We had a "pimp my IV stand" contest yesterday with everyone decorating their IV carts.  Next week they are having a interior design contest and I'm decorating his room in WL chic.  I'll take pictures.



Love the pimp your IV stand !!!! *eliza*....continued prayers and a big hug from me ! Keep the faith ! Your husband will beat this thing !


----------



## MiaSRN62

*sleepydog* ! CONGRATS !!!! Awesome news !


----------



## keliblue

eliza61 said:


> the old guy finished up his first round of chemo (he will have 2 total). It was a week long treatment but doctors were very happy with how well he did. very little naseau and since he's bald to start with we got to tease him about not worrying about hair loss.
> 
> I think the hardest thing is the entire treatment is 6 weeks long,  Since the chemo kills your white blood cells he's at risk of infection which means they are keeping him hospitalized until his blood count comes up usually 3-4 weeks. . this is the first time in a very long time the old guy and I have been apart for weeks on end and although I visit every day, I totally admit that I'm an "old dog", I don't like new tricks....
> 
> Good thing is that the oncology floor he is on is wonderful. by some quirk of fate, the other 10 patients are also relatively young. all between 45-62 and all with wonderful attitudes. We had a "pimp my IV stand" contest yesterday with everyone decorating their IV carts. Next week they are having a interior design contest and I'm decorating his room in WL chic. I'll take pictures.


 
your in my thoughts and prayers.. don't think I could be to far from my old dog either..


----------



## Corinne

*Eliza* it is good to hear from you--have been hoping for an update. Although I do not "know" you, I do believe you are a very strong person, and it sounds like you have a great attitude. Continued prayers for your dh, you, and your entire family.

C


----------



## Muushka

BWV Dreamin said:


> Love this thread! We fell in love with VWL our first stay in 2009. Finally bought 150 pts. this past November. Our last stay was this past March. What we love about the resort is it has everything! Private views, calming music, quaint , warm, cozy decor. On site restaurants, the BEST gift shop and lobby. I love the beach! We take the boat to anywhere every stay. Love love the quiet pool! We have decided after our next trip ( we will try OKW for the first time) we most likely will only be staying at VWL.



Welcome back Hope!  It is good to see you hang with us.  Say, did you ever get my email just before I cruised?



Time4disney said:


> I'm joining in!  After all VWL is my second home.  My husband and I  go to WDW twice a year in June and Nov.  Sometimes we make a third trip in a year.  We have always stayed at VWL since we joined DVC in 2005.  We have stayed at BWV once last year in Feb., but VWL will always be in my heart.  We have made wonderful memories at WL ranging from being flag family on a few occassions with Ranger Stan to being able to watch the wonderful Christmas tree in the main lobby being put up for the holidays.  Our greatest memory was on our trip last June when we were booked on points but were surprisingly upgraded to the Presidential Suite for 4 nights!
> 
> I don't come hear very often, but I do spend a lot of time on the DCL section of Disboards.  Yes, we are hooked on DCL too!  I will try to come on over and chat with you all!  This seems to be a great place to come to.



I will be hanging on the DCL board pretty soon.  FIL is taking the entire brood on a cruise in 2013!
Visit us often, we love fellow VWL lovers!



sleepydog25 said:


> Thank you all for the congratulations. I tried to sneak in the engagement news on the brief update I made the other day, but this group is too sharp to get anything by.  The short version is that we got engaged in Feb here at home, but when the opportunity to visit WDW came up, we used that time as sort of a second engagement. The four-park day was tiring but a real hoot just the same, so the dinner at CG was a superb way to end the day. As for other particulars, there is one pic of the actual engagement (the actual one not the Disney "second"), but plenty of other things that surround the event and upcoming nuptials. I will get around to posting some of them on here (along with pics of my darling granddaughter--yes, my first), but if you want a longer version of the engagement story and immediate gratification of lots of pictures involving *luvvwl* and me, then follow this link: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2895951
> 
> As for the wedding date, it isn't until July, 2013, due to trying to get some family there and matching up with a planned WDW/DCL vacation we had already planned. Best of all, it will be at the Lodge! *Luvvwl* is busy working out the details (yep, a lot can be done this far in advance, it seems ), but in short it will be on the fourth floor outside balcony overlook area. Again, thanks for all the congratulations, and we'll keep you posted on how things are going.



Sleepy, I can't wait to hear all about the wedding!  I just wish we were there, that would be a fun one to crash! 



eliza61 said:


> the old guy finished up his first round of chemo (he will have 2 total).  It was a week long treatment but doctors were very happy with how well he did.  very little naseau and since he's bald to start with we got to tease him about not worrying about hair loss.
> 
> I think the hardest thing is the entire treatment is 6 weeks long,   Since the chemo kills your white blood cells he's at risk of infection which means they are keeping him hospitalized until his blood count comes up usually 3-4 weeks. .  this is the first time in a very long time the old guy and I have been apart for weeks on end and although I visit every day, I totally admit that I'm an "old dog",  I don't like new tricks....
> 
> Good thing is that the oncology floor he is on is wonderful.  by some quirk of fate, the other 10 patients are also relatively young.  all between 45-62 and all with wonderful attitudes.  We had a "pimp my IV stand" contest yesterday with everyone decorating their IV carts.  Next week they are having a interior design contest and I'm decorating his room in WL chic.  I'll take pictures.



That is wonderful news Eliza.  And I love that in the midst of what is going on, fun can be had.  Keep us posted.


----------



## DiznyDi

Thanks Eliza for the update. We'll continue to keep your DH and family in prayer. Good news that the chemo didn't make him sick!  Stay strong.


----------



## jimmytammy

Im glad you found us.  Believe me, if you didnt we would have been on a search for you!  Thanks for sharing with us on your DHs progress.  Sounds positive.  I too like how you can turn a shine on a tough subject.


----------



## sleepydog25

eliza61 said:


> OMG!!! some one started the party without me!!
> 
> *JT.* Thanks for getting us going once again.
> *Inkmahn,* thanks for keeping the birthday list.
> 
> *HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY GRANNY!!*​
> 
> Who got engaged? I can't find the post!!
> 
> my mind is diffently going.....


That'd be me and *luvvwl*, and it's a small mention in one of my posts on page three. . .*luv* and I wish you and the "old guy" positive thoughts. I love your attitude, too.



			
				Muushka said:
			
		

> Sleepy, I can't wait to hear all about the wedding! I just wish we were there, that would be a fun one to crash!


That would be a hoot! 



			
				MiaSRN62 said:
			
		

> *sleepydog* ! CONGRATS !!!! Awesome news !


Thank you! 



			
				Corinne said:
			
		

> OK, I took the bait! Congrats, and I look forward to more updates!!!


Thank you, too! Obviously, the major updates will be on the thread in my link above, but I'll try to keep things updated here, as well, for those who don't visit the wedding plans threads (I have to, you know. . .).

And welcome to our newbies! This is a most wonderful group--caring, thoughtful, funny, and considerate. Oh, and we all love the Lodge!


----------



## DizGirl20

Just back from our 1st stay at VWL and can I just say... I totally get it now!   We purchased a VWL resale contract last year and I am so happy to call it one of my homes 

We had a 1BR Villa Room 3355 and it was the perfect view.  Could see a bit of the pool, the electric boat parade through the trees and my DD11 and I would sit out on the balcony every night and watch Wishes over the top of the Lodge.  And it was so quiet - wow - I have never stayed at a quieter location in all of Disney (just like Ranger Stan told me, long before DVC was a possibility for us).  Perfect.  Sigh, I miss it so much right now and it's only been 12 hours since we checked out...


----------



## Muushka

DizGirl20 said:


> Just back from our 1st stay at VWL and can I just say... I totally get it now!   We purchased a VWL resale contract last year and I am so happy to call it one of my homes
> 
> We had a 1BR Villa Room 3355 and it was the perfect view.  Could see a bit of the pool, the electric boat parade through the trees and my DD11 and I would sit out on the balcony every night and see wishes over the top of the Lodge.  And it was so quiet - wow - I have never stayed at a quieter location in all of Disney (just like Ranger Stan told me, long before DVC was a possibility for us).  Perfect.  Sigh, I miss it so much right now and it's only been 12 hours since we checked out...



DizGirl, you got it baaaaaad!  12 hours out and already homesick 

We have the cure.

1.  Find a comfy rocking chair out on the porch
2.  Visit us often
3.  Plan trips to VWL with all of us
4.  Post lots of pictures of the Lodge
5.  Grab yourself a Moosie Siggy.  Instructions are on page 1, second post I think.  He would look very handsome on you!

Good luck!

PS I loved reading what you wrote, girl after my own heart.


----------



## DizGirl20

I have some beautiful pics and videos I took on my iPhone, I just have to figure out how to get them off my phone and onto this thread.  Which will be no easy task as I am very technologically challenged.  But maybe my husband can help me out over the weekend with posting some pictures.  I know I can't post videos here but my favorite video by far is the one I took of the twinkling lamps at night as you walk from the Main Lodge to the DVC Villas.  So peaceful.  Sigh.

Ugh I am in MAJOR WITHDRAWAL!


----------



## sleepydog25

DizGirl20 said:


> Just back from our 1st stay at VWL and can I just say... I totally get it now!  We purchased a VWL resale contract last year and I am so happy to call it one of my homes
> 
> We had a 1BR Villa Room 3355 and it was the perfect view. Could see a bit of the pool, the electric boat parade through the trees and my DD11 and I would sit out on the balcony every night and watch Wishes over the top of the Lodge. And it was so quiet - wow - I have never stayed at a quieter location in all of Disney (just like Ranger Stan told me, long before DVC was a possibility for us). Perfect. Sigh, I miss it so much right now and it's only been 12 hours since we checked out...


We love the rooms on the back that have a pool view, and we do just what you did:  EWP, Wishes over the rooftop, the beach, the trails.  We love the tranquility that is VWL as it is an escape from the hustle and bustle at the parks.  That peacefulness is what sets VWL apart from the other resorts.


----------



## jimmytammy

DizGirl20 said:


> Just back from our 1st stay at VWL and can I just say... I totally get it now!   We purchased a VWL resale contract last year and I am so happy to call it one of my homes
> 
> We had a 1BR Villa Room 3355 and it was the perfect view.  Could see a bit of the pool, the electric boat parade through the trees and my DD11 and I would sit out on the balcony every night and watch Wishes over the top of the Lodge.  And it was so quiet - wow - I have never stayed at a quieter location in all of Disney (just like Ranger Stan told me, long before DVC was a possibility for us).  Perfect.  Sigh, I miss it so much right now and it's only been 12 hours since we checked out...



We feel your pain.  Like Muushka says, start planning that next trip...*now!!!*


----------



## twokats

In exactly one month I will be at our special place.  
I got my documents from DCL yesterday to go along with my tags for the villas that I got last week!!!  

I am a happy camper.

Now if I can just get all these last minute tax clients done and go put the extensions in the mailbox! 

I hope everyone has made the taxman happy and not stressed out too much over the process.  Have a great Tuesday!!


----------



## Muushka

twokats said:


> In exactly one month I will be at our special place.
> I got my documents from DCL yesterday to go along with my tags for the villas that I got last week!!!
> 
> I am a happy camper.
> 
> Now if I can just get all these last minute tax clients done and go put the extensions in the mailbox!
> 
> I hope everyone has made the taxman happy and not stressed out too much over the process.  Have a great Tuesday!!



I had to go to the first page to see what was up with you! 


> twokats 17-25 VWL followed by 26 - June 2 - DCL Fantasy for their 28th anniversary!



How awesome is that!  28th anniversary, Happy Happy!  And a 7 night cruise on the Fantasy!
I will need to get some good info from you for our Fantasy next year.  

Too early to bid you happy vacation, but, Happy Vacation!!


----------



## Muushka

Jimmy, I love those pictures on the title post.  Love Ranger Stan at the end.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

We love VWL sooooo much we just sold our BWV to pay for our new VWL!!!! Now you know I've got the jones's bad!!!


----------



## StanH

Jimmytammy,
Thanks for adding us to the trip calendar!

Stan


----------



## DiznyDi

ppssttttt......... *11 more sleeps!*


----------



## twokats

Muushka said:


> I had to go to the first page to see what was up with you!
> 
> How awesome is that!  28th anniversary, Happy Happy!  And a 7 night cruise on the Fantasy!
> I will need to get some good info from you for our Fantasy next year.
> 
> Too early to bid you happy vacation, but, Happy Vacation!!



We are very excited.  Le my DH has commented more about this trip than either of the other two (first time we have been to WDW and a cruise totally by ourselves) and at first he was not very keen about the Western and going to Mexican ports.  But he is coming around and agrees that we will book another cruise onboard.  I will miss my sweet mother who was my running buddy for everything, but Le has promised me that he will go 'around' with me a little more than usual.  He loves to sit on the verandah and watch the ocean go by.



DiznyDi said:


> ppssttttt......... *11 more sleeps!*



ppsstttt....... 29 more for me!!!!!  But whose counting


----------



## Muushka

twokats said:


> We are very excited.  Le my DH has commented more about this trip than either of the other two (first time we have been to WDW and a cruise totally by ourselves) and at first he was not very keen about the Western and going to Mexican ports.  But he is coming around and agrees that we will book another cruise onboard.  I will miss my sweet mother who was my running buddy for everything, but Le has promised me that he will go 'around' with me a little more than usual.  He loves to sit on the verandah and watch the ocean go by.
> 
> 
> 
> ppsstttt....... 29 more for me!!!!!  But whose counting



Oh yes, I remember that cruise you took with your mom.  Sweet memories.


----------



## twokats

Muushka said:


> Oh yes, I remember that cruise you took with your mom.  Sweet memories.



Both cruises she was with me on were so great!  She fell in love with cruisin' on the first one which led me to plan the NYE cruise.  So glad we did and she talked about that one right up til the end.  Kati my DD treasures the time spent on that trip with her beloved Grandmother.

This picture is from the first cruise and is Le's favorite.  I had stopped to take a picture of Le and Mom had gone on ahead of us and had waited for us to catch up to her.  He always said a comment for this picture was "Hurry up kids, I'm waiting."


----------



## twokats

Heads up Groupies!!!

We have a two-fer today

Happy Birthday to Tea Pot and DisneyNutzy!


----------



## Dizny Dad

WOW - HAPPY BIRTHDAY Teapot! 

COOL - HAPPY BIRTHDAY DisneyNutzy! 

May you enjoy what your day brings!


----------



## jimmytammy

happy birthday teapot and dizneynutzy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Thanks for the birthday wishes Twokats, Dizdad & JT. Just found the new thread. Unfortunately I don't get on the boards much these days. I retired in August and my old desk is where I would check in from. Happy to report my retirement is active and busy enough to keep me out of the house and off the computer 

We just returned from a 10 day trip that was spent at OKW and off site. I did make it to the lodge a few times for dinner and pictures. The place just isn't the same without our beloved Ranger Stan. The quick visit to the lodge had our entire family questioning why it has been so long since we stayed there. I promised after our Kidani stay in October a lodge trip would be booked. I took a bunch of pictures on my phone and will post if I can ever figure out how to upload them to my computer.

Hope all the old and new groupies are doing well. I will try to visit more often.

Also HAPPY BIRTHDAY TEAPOT!


----------



## Muushka

*Happy Birthday to Tea Pot and DisneyNutzy!*

I hope it is a great day for you two!!

Twokats, what a great birthday gif!!  So fun, I stole it!!!!

I love that picture of your mom in front of the ship.  Just beautiful.


----------



## wildernessDad

Happy birthday to teapot and DisneyNutzy!

Today, I was able to book a character breakfast at 1900 Park Fare so my granddaughter will be able to see characters without standing in line (with granddad).  Any groupie have the breakfast there?  How did you like it?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday Tea Pot and Disneynutzy!!*


----------



## debbieandroo

wildernessDad said:


> Happy birthday to teapot and DisneyNutzy!
> 
> Today, I was able to book a character breakfast at 1900 Park Fare so my granddaughter will be able to see characters without standing in line (with granddad).  Any groupie have the breakfast there?  How did you like it?



It's been a few years since I've eaten there but I remember really enjoying their breakfast.  They had the standards but also included different items such as strawberry soup...yum!  The characters were fun and engaging - Alice, Mad Hatter, Pooh, Tigger and probably lots more but I can't remember.  

That will be such a treat for your granddaughter - and hopefully for you, too!

Happy Birthday teapot and DisneyNutzy!

15 days for me - well, it would be if I were counting


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> Happy birthday to teapot and DisneyNutzy!
> 
> Today, I was able to book a character breakfast at 1900 Park Fare so my granddaughter will be able to see characters without standing in line (with granddad).  Any groupie have the breakfast there?  How did you like it?



Sorry WD, we did the character dinner there once.

Prince Charming visited our table, but I looked at Mr Muush and told him, sorry, you are a little too late.


----------



## DiznyDi

tea pot's having a birthday?  Well then, *Happy Birthday teapot!*


And a very *Happy Birthday to DisneyNutzy*, too!


----------



## DiznyDi

Lovely picture of your mom, Kathy.  I like your husband's caption.  I can just see her saying that!


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats said:


> Both cruises she was with me on were so great!  She fell in love with cruisin' on the first one which led me to plan the NYE cruise.  So glad we did and she talked about that one right up til the end.  Kati my DD treasures the time spent on that trip with her beloved Grandmother.
> 
> This picture is from the first cruise and is Le's favorite.  I had stopped to take a picture of Le and Mom had gone on ahead of us and had waited for us to catch up to her.  He always said a comment for this picture was "Hurry up kids, I'm waiting."



Love this pic!


----------



## jimmytammy

BWV Dreamin said:


> We love VWL sooooo much we just sold our BWV to pay for our new VWL!!!! Now you know I've got the jones's bad!!!



Couldnt think of a better place myself to put money into(cause it brings me so much pleasure)


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> Jimmy, I love those pictures on the title post.  Love Ranger Stan at the end.



That shot was always one of my faves of him.  I remember telling him that day(1st time I heard him mention retirement) as we were getting ready to leave, if we never saw him in this life again, we would see him in heaven.  I believe he his waiting for his groupies to arrive


----------



## sleepydog25

wildernessDad said:


> Happy birthday to teapot and DisneyNutzy!
> 
> Today, I was able to book a character breakfast at 1900 Park Fare so my granddaughter will be able to see characters without standing in line (with granddad). Any groupie have the breakfast there? How did you like it?


We did it last November and enjoyed it immensely.  As *debbieandroo* mentioned, the strawberry soup is lovely, but what we enjoyed most was the overall quality and freshness of the items on the line.  There was the occasional wait for things like the Mickey waffles or eggs benedict, but they kept up well overall.  Also, unlike the thin, tasteless bacon served at many of the other Disney eateries open for breakfast, the bacon at 1900 PF was quite good--thick, flavorful.  For the price, one would expect the foods at 1900 PF to be good, and we weren't disappointed.  Our server was also quite good and kept our glasses full of juice.  The characters made it around to all the tables while we were there, and they interacted quite well with us (I think both Alice and Mary Poppins were sweet on me, but, you know, with *luvvwl* there and all, I couldn't make a scene. . .).  We had those two, the Mad Hatter, Tigger, and Pooh.  I don't remember either Prince Charming or Sleeping Beauty being there, however;  they may just do dinner.  Still, I definitely think you'll enjoy the meal.


----------



## tea pot

Dizny Dad said:


> WOW - HAPPY BIRTHDAY Teapot!
> 
> COOL - HAPPY BIRTHDAY DisneyNutzy!
> 
> May you enjoy what your day brings!





jimmytammy said:


> happy birthday teapot and dizneynutzy!!!!!!!!!!!





			
				Muushka;44626208
[COLOR="Red" said:
			
		

> *Happy Birthday to Tea Pot and DisneyNutzy!*[/COLOR]
> 
> I hope it is a great day for you two!!
> 
> Twokats, what a great birthday gif!!  So fun, I stole it!!!!
> 
> I love that picture of your mom in front of the ship.  Just beautiful.





wildernessDad said:


> Happy birthday to teapot and DisneyNutzy!





KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Happy Birthday Tea Pot and Disneynutzy!!*





debbieandroo said:


> Happy Birthday teapot and DisneyNutzy!
> :





DiznyDi said:


> tea pot's having a birthday?  Well then, *Happy Birthday teapot!*
> 
> 
> And a very *Happy Birthday to DisneyNutzy*, too!





twokats said:


> Heads up Groupies!!!
> 
> We have a two-fer today
> 
> Happy Birthday to Tea Pot and DisneyNutzy!





DisneyNutzy said:


> Hope all the old and new groupies are doing well. I will try to visit more often.
> 
> Also HAPPY BIRTHDAY TEAPOT!



Thanks A Bunch 
You Groupies are the Best


----------



## tea pot

Happy Birthday dizneynutzy


----------



## tea pot

eliza61 said:


> the old guy finished up his first round of chemo (he will have 2 total).  It was a week long treatment but doctors were very happy with how well he did.  very little naseau and since he's bald to start with we got to tease him about not worrying about hair loss.
> 
> I think the hardest thing is the entire treatment is 6 weeks long,   Since the chemo kills your white blood cells he's at risk of infection which means they are keeping him hospitalized until his blood count comes up usually 3-4 weeks. .  this is the first time in a very long time the old guy and I have been apart for weeks on end and although I visit every day, I totally admit that I'm an "old dog",  I don't like new tricks....
> 
> Good thing is that the oncology floor he is on is wonderful.  by some quirk of fate, the other 10 patients are also relatively young.  all between 45-62 and all with wonderful attitudes.  We had a "pimp my IV stand" contest yesterday with everyone decorating their IV carts.  Next week they are having a interior design contest and I'm decorating his room in WL chic.  I'll take pictures.



Wow I love your spirit Keep it up 
I can tell you that smiles and laughs really do help the immune system.
You and your old guy are in my prayers.


----------



## MiaSRN62

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TEAPOT !!!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DIZNYNUTzY !


----------



## jimmytammy

wildernessDad said:


> Happy birthday to teapot and DisneyNutzy!
> 
> Today, I was able to book a character breakfast at 1900 Park Fare so my granddaughter will be able to see characters without standing in line (with granddad).  Any groupie have the breakfast there?  How did you like it?



The standout for all of us was the strawberry soup.  I remember the food being really good.  For whatever reason we just havent returned.  May have to put that one back in the mix.  I think you will enjoy, and DGD will be in heaven
Got a good story about 1900... friends from back home were eating with us, and Prince Charming is approaching our table, so Capt. D(Casey, our DS)maybe 10 at that time says to the whole table,"he looks like Gomer Pyle".  We bust out laughing, all the while poor Charming is like what is going on.  Out of the mouths of babes


----------



## Corinne

Geez, I didn't get here yesterday, and the thread blows up! Funny how some days are more active than others!  Haha! Sorry I missed your birthdays *Teapot and DisneyNutzy* hope you both had a great day!


----------



## Inkmahm

twokats said:


> In exactly one month I will be at our special place.
> I got my documents from DCL yesterday to go along with my tags for the villas that I got last week!!!
> 
> I am a happy camper.
> 
> Now if I can just get all these last minute tax clients done and go put the extensions in the mailbox!
> 
> I hope everyone has made the taxman happy and not stressed out too much over the process.  Have a great Tuesday!!



I got all of my family member tax returns done weeks ago- 4 of them! But did I do ours?  Nope.  I filed an extension on Tuesday.  I hate doing my own return and this year it is more complicated with unemployment and working as a consultant, too.  I have to do some reading on HSA accounts, etc. and then finally get my butt moving to do it.  I know I paid in extra so that I don't have to worry and will actually get a refund.

I'm looking forward to hearing about your cruise on the Fantasy.  Dynaguy and I are on the Dec 1-8 cruise and as of yesterday, we added our niece Haley from Minneapolis (my sister's daughter.)  She got straight A's on her last report card in AP Honors courses in 8th grade.  AND it was the same period where she missed 6 days of school because she and her mom came to WDW with us in March.  She will fly by herself to MCO from MSP and join us for the night before the cruise, the cruise, and then the weekend after the cruise before flying back to MSP.  She was SO excited yesterday when we invited her. She's "always wanted to go on a cruise and see the clear,warm waters in the Virgin Islands."   We're really looking forward to it.


----------



## Inkmahm

Muushka said:


> *Happy Birthday to Tea Pot and DisneyNutzy!*
> 
> I hope it is a great day for you two!!
> 
> Twokats, what a great birthday gif!!  So fun, I stole it!!!!
> 
> I love that picture of your mom in front of the ship.  Just beautiful.



What she said, all of it.


----------



## horselover

No wonder I haven't been getting any updates.  You're onto a new thread!   I've been a delinquent groupie I know, but I hope you will understand when you hear the reason.

First off I've missed a few birthdays so Happy Birthday Granny, Teapot, & DisneyNutzy!      

Sleepydog - congrats on your engagement!    

Eliza - continued prayers for your DH.      

Ok now for all my good news!  I have been gone because I have been super busy with my new business.  Im thrilled to announce that Ive joined Cruise Planners/American Express as an independently owned and operated franchise, just like our very own Stopher!  I do have a website but I'm sure I'm not allowed to post it so I won't.  Those of you that are friends with me on FB can be on the lookout for my annoucement there & a link to my business fan page.  Please like my page!  The last few weeks have been a blur of training & organizing.  I'm off to Fort Lauderdale next month for more training & some ship inspections.  It's all a little overwhelming but very exciting.  But like Stopher mentioned I just won't have that much time to spend on the DIS anymore.         I will try to check in as often as I can though.

And for even more good news this seems to be the time for great things to be happening for groupies employment wise.  After 2 long years I'm very happy to say that DH (Anniversary Guy) is no longer in the consulting business because he was offered a permanent position last week & begins his new job May 1!             Consulting work was ok & it paid the bills but he's been trying to find something permanent all this time & finally he has.  So all good things happening in the Horselover household!  

Hope everyone is doing well.  To everyone leaving on trips soon have a wonderful time!    

JT - I love that pic of Ranger Stan & I'll be sending you a PM to add a cruise to the 2013 list.

Take care my friends!


----------



## Muushka

Great news all around HL!  Congrats to you and your husband on the new jobs/careers!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Julie *- Just too cool for you and family!  Let Anniversary Guy know we all are pleased to hear things are looking good for both of you.  See you in The World!


----------



## blossomz

OMG...I have been out of the loop!  Glad to find everyone back on the porch!  Happy Birthday Granny, Teapot, & DisneyNutzy!  Sorry I'm a bit delayed in my wishes!  Only 6 days till I'm back on property!  3 day quick trip!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Afternoon Groupies,

Thanks again for all the kind birthday wishes.

HL- Congrats on all the good news!

Eliza - Continued prayers and recovery wishes for the "old guy"

I will try to post a few pics from the lodge. I am a little rusty at this and hope I didn't resize them incorrectly.










My boy and I in front of Whispering Canyon





My daughter doing the "no pictures please" pose





My son, wife, daughter, niece and myself at Whispering Canyon





My boy truly making himself at home in the VWL lobby


----------



## Corinne

*Julie*, great news for dh, (and you!)


----------



## Muushka

DisneyNutzy, long time no see!  Too funny.  I was looking at your pics (thanks!) and recognized your family!
Good to see you again.  Happy Birthday!


----------



## blossomz

Just catching up on everything....

Eliza my thoughts and prayers are with you guys...

Bobbiwoz...guess what!?  We are on the January member cruise too!  We have to meet up!,,


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Muushka said:


> DisneyNutzy, long time no see!  Too funny.  I was looking at your pics (thanks!) and recognized your family!
> Good to see you again.  Happy Birthday!



Thanks Muushka. I retired last summer and don't get as much time on the computer as I did while I was working. I will try to check in more often.


----------



## sleepydog25

Congrats for all the good news, *horselover*! That's great to hear.  And, thanks for the congratulations coming_ from_ you, too.


----------



## keliblue

Morning all,

Happy Friday !!


----------



## horselover

keliblue said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Happy Friday !!



Happy Friday to you as well.  I just noticed your tag line under your avatar.  Too funny!  I feel like that every time I go to WDW.  Doesn't matter what time of year it is.    My hair puffs up to unnatural levels.  It's not pretty!


----------



## tea pot

Hi Groupies 

*Maria,Corinne,Inkmahm and Horselover,*
Thanks again for the Birthday Wishes 
*
Inkmahm*
I owe you a picture so sorry I'm so late 
I still need to load a bunch onto photobucket

*Horselover*
Congrats to You and Anniversary Guy 
Many Blessings!
I never made it to my "solo adventure" had to cancel
the day before, did go away though 
I had a 3 night stay at St Anthony's hospital in St. Petersburg
great hospital by the way
far better than  Celebration just outside of Disney
Praise God much better now.

Doing the 8 day Happy Dance 
Till we check into the BCV  told DH I'm not
cancelling this even if I have to crawl there.

Still looking forward to our mini meet!
Just no teacups for me this trip.

Take Care Groupies  

P.S.  *DisneyNutzy*   Thanks so much for the pictures....I needed that !


----------



## keliblue

horselover said:


> Happy Friday to you as well. I just noticed your tag line under your avatar. Too funny! I feel like that every time I go to WDW. Doesn't matter what time of year it is. My hair puffs up to unnatural levels. It's not pretty!


 
Amen !!  I am one giant Frizz Ball


----------



## Corinne

horselover said:


> Happy Friday to you as well.  I just noticed your tag line under your avatar.  Too funny!  I feel like that every time I go to WDW.  Doesn't matter what time of year it is.    My hair puffs up to unnatural levels.  It's not pretty!





keliblue said:


> Amen !!  I am one giant Frizz Ball



DITTO!!!! And yet, that does not stop me from blowdrying it and attempting to make it look good-- I last about an hour and then up in a pony tail or clip it goes!


----------



## blossomz

I just pull my mop into a pony tail!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey folks!
Been missing a couple days.

*Horselover* Congrats on the good news!!  And glad you found us

*DizneyNutzy* Glad you found us too, and love the pics!!

*blossomz *Glad you looped back in

You ladies are too funny about the hair.  For those that have met me, you know what I am talking about when I say I have a "get up and go haircut"  No frizz for me


----------



## Inkmahm

Horselover- glad to hear about the job for DH!  I am still soul searching on that one.  I've been out for 2 1/2 years at this point and I'm really liking being retired.  That's the problem.  I have more time to travel and do what I want to do and I'm not excited at all about going back to work!  I did work consulting for  about a third of the year last year and that was fine, but it was for my old company and I was familiar with everything there.  Haven't tried consulting for an unknown yet.  

I'm thinking about not ever going back full time to a permanent spot and just trying the consulting work as my career until I can retire.  Not sure if that is the best choice though, the cost of health insurance is so darn high. I could use the benefits of a full time job for sure.  Decisions, decisions.

Guess I better start thinking harder as it seems the job market is opening back up again. I've turned down a few leads to full time jobs that just don't excite me but maybe there is one out there that I would love.  I won't know if I don't look.

Can I ask why DH wanted a full time job after doing consulting for 2 years?  Was it the work itself, trying to find the next consulting job, what?


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Julie*....CONGRATS on your new business ! I will definitely look for the link on FB.  Happy for your husband too !  

*Inkmahm*....I can totally imagaine what a dilemma it would be for you having the flexibility of your own business vs a permanent job and the security and benefits such as health insurance that comes with that. I hope you can think it all through carefully and make the choice that is best for you all around. 
I used to be a "relief" RN.  Meant I made my own hours, got a higher hourly rate but not one single benefit. Relief RNs are always the first on the chopping block when hours or jobs need to be cut too.  So, while job security is pretty good with nurses, it could still be unsettling.  Two years ago I chose a permanent position so I could have paid vacations and sick time, as well as partial college tuition reimbursement since I decided to return to school in 2009.  It was a really tough decision leaving the freedom and flexibility of the relief position behind.  

*eliza*....still thinking about you and praying for your husband.  

*teapot*...looking forward to seeing you, DiznyDi and Dad and stopher next week ! I leave for Tallahassee and my daughter's FSU graduation on Wed.  I'm down to packing crunch time !


----------



## DiznyDi

Maria, our suitcases are coming out tomorrow! The packing will begin.  Take lots of pictures of your daughters graduation.  Would love to see them!  We'll be seeing you in just a few short days!
Florida sun, here we come!

DiznyDi/Dad, Maria, tea pot and stopher - anyone else going to be at the World (Magic Kingdom in particular) and want to join us for a mini meet on the 30th?  Let us hear from you.


----------



## DiznyDi

Julie - what wonderful news for both you and your DH! I wish you every success as you grow and develop your new business venture.  We all know it will take a good deal of your time as you get your site up and going, but, don't be a stranger.  Stop by for a visit now and again.


----------



## jimmytammy

Got to share...Capt. D(my DS Casey), myself and a longtime friend from HS are going to relive our teen yrs. tonight.  We are going to see Van Halen!  Kool and the Gang are opening.  Got my earplugs, check, cough drops, check, aspirin, check.  Anything Im missing  Oh yea, my younger days.  Going to see a bunch of 60 yr old rockers!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Rock on Jimmy! Hope you and Casey have a great time!


----------



## tea pot

DiznyDi said:


> Maria, our suitcases are coming out tomorrow! The packing will begin.  Take lots of pictures of your daughters graduation.  Would love to see them!  We'll be seeing you in just a few short days!
> Florida sun, here we come!
> 
> DiznyDi/Dad, Maria, tea pot and stopher - anyone else going to be at the World (Magic Kingdom in particular) and want to join us for a mini meet on the 30th?  Let us hear from you.



So looking forward to seeing you all.....
I can just about feel the Magic 



jimmytammy said:


> Got to share...Capt. D(my DS Casey), myself and a longtime friend from HS are going to relive our teen yrs. tonight.  We are going to see Van Halen!  Kool and the Gang are opening.  Got my earplugs, check, cough drops, check, aspirin, check.  Anything Im missing  Oh yea, my younger days.  Going to see a bunch of 60 yr old rockers!!



Way Cool Jimmy...


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> Got to share...Capt. D(my DS Casey), myself and a longtime friend from HS are going to relive our teen yrs. tonight.  We are going to see Van Halen!  Kool and the Gang are opening.  Got my earplugs, check, cough drops, check, aspirin, check.  Anything Im missing  Oh yea, my younger days.  Going to see a bunch of 60 yr old rockers!!



Jimmy, how was VH? My dh and son were hoping to go when they were here in Boston, but it never came to fruition.


----------



## Corinne

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Julie* Two years ago I chose a permanent position so I could have paid vacations and sick time, as well as partial college tuition reimbursement since I decided to return to school in 2009.  It was a really tough decision leaving the freedom and flexibility of the relief position behind.
> 
> Maria, I also made a similar decision a few years ago, and I really do miss my freedom and flexibilty.
> 
> *teapot*...looking forward to seeing you, DiznyDi and Dad and stopher next week ! I leave for Tallahassee and my daughter's FSU graduation on Wed.  I'm down to packing crunch time !



*Maria~*Wow, your daughter is graduating! Time flies! I can't believe our older son graduated THREE years ago, and our younger son is finishing his sophomore year. While it does go by fast, why do the tuition payments feel excruciatingly dragged out. 

Hope you, *Teapot, Dizny Di & Dad *will post some photos of your meet!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> Jimmy, how was VH? My dh and son were hoping to go when they were here in Boston, but it never came to fruition.



They were really good.  Eddie is at his finest right now.  I have seen them many times as they were my favorite in my teen and young adult yrs.  It is great seeing him with his son and brother on stage.  Honestly, if David Lee Roth werent there, we wouldnt miss much.  His potty mouth leaves a lot to be desired, maybe its just me, old age or the fact that my DS is there with me.  The Van Halens could have just played instrumental, did the backing vocals, and it would have made for a great show.  I had hoped DLR had cleaned up his act, not so.  But the music was what we went for, that again was outstanding.

Kool and the Gang were great too.  Sang lots of hits, maybe one song I had never heard, most likely from their early days, but I did recognize Jungle Boogie, and that was an early hit.


----------



## jimmytammy

Whoa, lots of groupies in the World in a few days.  I feel a meet coming on!  We need pics, dont yall forget all us little people back home, working away the days.  Seriously, for all that have trips coming soon, have a great time!!!


----------



## blossomz

Hey fellow travelers....I won't be down until Tuesday.  Just a quick visit to OKW.  Maria and Stopher...I'm at OKW...maybe we could meet up.  Di would love to meet somewhere!!  I am down meeting up with some friends so I'm solo at OKW.


----------



## Nicoal13

My first time to the new thread. Things are just too busy around here lately.

Could really use a trip to the world, but am going to have to settle for VB in August. Just the hubby and myself, for our anniversary.

DS is begging for a trip...just don't know when to fit it in. Harder now that I'm back to working part-time after being a SAHM for 6 years. I only get 3 days of vacation per year. Although I can take time off unpaid. Boss is very understanding and values family time, but I don't want to take advantage either. Thinking about November though, DS has his 7th bday then and would like to go with some friends. Otherwise wait until February....

Can't wait to see all the pics and live vicariously through all of you.


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> They were really good.  Eddie is at his finest right now.  I have seen them many times as they were my favorite in my teen and young adult yrs.  It is great seeing him with his son and brother on stage.  Honestly, if David Lee Roth werent there, we wouldnt miss much.  His potty mouth leaves a lot to be desired, maybe its just me, old age or the fact that my DS is there with me.  The Van Halens could have just played instrumental, did the backing vocals, and it would have made for a great show.  I had hoped DLR had cleaned up his act, not so.  But the music was what we went for, that again was outstanding.
> 
> Kool and the Gang were great too.  Sang lots of hits, maybe one song I had never heard, most likely from their early days, but I did recognize Jungle Boogie, and that was an early hit.



Sounds great! I lost interest in DLR loooong ago, always thought they were better off without him.


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> Sounds great! I lost interest in DLR loooong ago, always thought they were better off without him.



I really liked their songs(on album)with him and liked Sammy Hagar the 1st couple albums, but they really began to crumble IMO after that.  The new album has them back musically where they need to be, but DLR needs to go.


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> I really liked their songs(on album)with him and liked Sammy Hagar the 1st couple albums, but they really began to crumble IMO after that.  The new album has them back musically where they need to be, but DLR needs to go.



I concur, well, except for the new album, since I have not heard it yet! (not a true fan like you and my guys, I guess!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Well, it's a rainy, cool Sunday here in the mountains, and now they're calling for snow flurries tomorrow here and accumulations of snow just a couple of hours north! *Luvvwl* and I are in Missing the World mode, so we sat and watched a couple of hours of video from past trips. We took no video two weeks ago, but we did take a few photos, so here some of them to help those of us who aren't at the mini-meet get by until our next trip. . .





The view above the fourth floor outdoor seating area 





View from that same sitting area (also where our ceremony will be)















From the gurgling stream heading out from the main lobby





Here's a pic we hadn't seen before. We found this balcony area while exploring a little before changing to go to dinner at CG. We never even knew this area existed!





From the same balcony as the shot above


Hope these put a bit of pep into someone's day!   (Sorry these are so big!)


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog

Thanks for sharing those pics.  Pepped up(those Snickers infused brownies Tammy made earlier has nothing to do with it)


----------



## tea pot

sleepydog25 said:


> Hope these put a bit of pep into someone's day!   (Sorry these are so big!)



yup  sure did   Thanks a bunch


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> sleepydog
> 
> Thanks for sharing those pics. Pepped up(those Snickers infused brownies Tammy made earlier has nothing to do with it)


Nooooo, I'm sure they didn't.


----------



## MiaSRN62

DiznyDi said:


> Maria, our suitcases are coming out tomorrow! The packing will begin.  Take lots of pictures of your daughters graduation.  Would love to see them!  We'll be seeing you in just a few short days!
> Florida sun, here we come!
> 
> DiznyDi/Dad, Maria, tea pot and stopher - anyone else going to be at the World (Magic Kingdom in particular) and want to join us for a mini meet on the 30th?  Let us hear from you.



YAAAAYYY !!! Can't wait to see everyone !!!!!

*Blossomz*......yes, we should try and meet up at OKW !  I'll PM you my cell.  

*Jimmytammy*.....Van Halen and Kook & Gang......way awesome !


----------



## MiaSRN62

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DIZNYDI !​


----------



## MiaSRN62

Corinne said:


> *Maria~*Wow, your daughter is graduating! Time flies! I can't believe our older son graduated THREE years ago, and our younger son is finishing his sophomore year. While it does go by fast, why do the tuition payments feel excruciatingly dragged out.
> 
> Hope you, *Teapot, Dizny Di & Dad *will post some photos of your meet!!



Thanks *Corinne* !!!  And oh yea.....those very painful tuition payments !!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday DiznyDi!!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

223 days til VWL


----------



## wildernessDad

jimmytammy said:


> 223 days til VWL



222 for us.


----------



## blossomz

Woo Hoo!!!  Happy Birthday DizneyDI!!!!


----------



## Muushka

I just typed a bunch and lost it all.  In a nutshell, glad you got to see Van Halen JT!

Hi Nicloe and welcome to the new thread, compliments of JimmyTammy.  Good deal on the new part-time job and nice boss!

*Happy Birthday DiznyDi!!*

We hope you have a wonderful day today!!  Where is lunch????


----------



## DiznyDi

Aw shucks, I'm blushing!
Many thanks for the birthday wishes! 
DDad is traveling today, so it's just me, the dog and my sewing machine.  I've got a compete list of projects lined up to do.  Sew much to do, so little time.  Can you believe it, we're expecting SNOW today!?  

Let's see, lunch....... how about we meet at Roaring Fork - I hear a Wilderness salad calling my name.


----------



## Muushka

> Sew much to do, so little time


  Birthday punster!

Roaring Fork it is.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday DiznyDi!*


----------



## Corinne

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DiznyDi*

Hope you have a great day!!


----------



## tea pot

Happy Birthday DiznyDi


----------



## Nicoal13

Happy Birthday Di! Hope you enjoyed yourself sewing today. 

Thanks for the welcome Barb! 

I actually stayed home from work today. DS complained of a sore throat this morning and couldn't swallow his breakfast, so I kept him home. Seems fine now though. Lucky boy only has half a day of school tomorrow. Easy week for him.


----------



## Muushka

Nicole, I hope Owen continues to feels better!

TP, awesome pic!


----------



## DiznyDi

Well, another year older and maybe just a little bit wiser. Thank you friends for your most kind birthday wishes!  I continue to delight in the wonderful graphics that you find.

I did enjoy my day in my sewing room and am happy to report that I competed one project; a cute little safari Mickey zippered wristlet with a giraffe print lining.   This one I'm giving to our daughter.  I hope to make one for myself before we head to the World on Saturday.


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday, DiznyDi!!!!!

I am so sorry the one day I am not on my computer is your birthday.
I took DD Kati down south to Kerrville for a workday at the camp she works at in the summer (they had a diabetic seminar and needed counselors) and we were very late getting home and then I had classes and work, I am just now able to get on the internet today.

Anyway I hope it was a good one.


----------



## Dizny Dad

So I'm back from another business trip . . . .do I understand correctly that I missed ANOTHER of DiznyDi's B'days?  Huh, how the more things change, the more they stay the same.  Happy Birthday Sweetheart!


----------



## Dizny Dad

JT - 222 days !  

WD - 221 days!  

May the spirit of the Lodge keep you going thru the daily grind until you arrive at your scheduled reward!  Maybe you both need a little Moose Dust . . . . as an added aid in coping!


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> JT - 222 days !
> 
> WD - 221 days!
> 
> May the spirit of the Lodge keep you going thru the daily grind until you arrive at your scheduled reward!  Maybe you both need a little Moose Dust . . . . as an added aid in coping!



Blow that Dust my way brother!  I need it bad


----------



## horselover

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DIZNYDI!                  

Great pics Sleepydog!

I'm not sure how many days I have until the Lodge.  All I know is it's too many.              Only 162 more days until BCV though.

Eliza - I hope DH is doing well.   

Have a good day all!


----------



## Muushka

DiznyDi said:


> Well, another year older and maybe just a little bit wiser. Thank you friends for your most kind birthday wishes!  I continue to delight in the wonderful graphics that you find.
> 
> I did enjoy my day in my sewing room and am happy to report that I competed one project; a cute little safari Mickey zippered wristlet with a giraffe print lining.   This one I'm giving to our daughter.  I hope to make one for myself before we head to the World on Saturday.



You are one awesome seamstress.  I have the VWL mug warmer to prove it!


----------



## blossomz

Leaving tonight for OKW

Only 55 days till our summer trip!!!

261 days till the DVC member cruise!

......since we are counting!


----------



## tea pot

*Welcome New Groupies 
akclayton, keliblue,Time4disney, DizGirl * 
 Ok so I'm a little late but still glad you all joined this wonderful group!



keliblue said:


> so true, I would lurk on the other thread but never said much.. now you won't be able to shut me up


 Boy did you land in the right place. 



sleepydog25 said:


> Oh, I should mention here that we were celebrating our recent engagement that night, so we received a huge slice of chocolate cake and a table decorated with a bit of pixie dust.  It made for a fitting end to a hectic but fun day
> Our next *"real" trip *to the World isn't until November, and we're already chomping at the bit. . .



WOW Sleepy If that wasn't a "Real" trip I can't wait to read that Nov TR 
Big congrats on your engagement!

*debbieandroo* Welcome Back 

*Maria*  Love the Moose Birthday Bag Can I steal it?

*Eliza* you and your family esp the old guy 
are in my thoughts and prayers.

*WD* these guys are for you..... 

5 Night Happy Dance till our trip Home Staying at the BCV
but of course will mange to spend some time at our Beloved Lodge

take care all


----------



## Muushka

Have a great trip TP!


----------



## blossomz

Thinking of you and the big guy, Eliza


----------



## Muushka

blossomz said:


> Thinking of you and the big guy, Eliza



Sorry to correct you Bloss, but it's "The Old Guy"

Where is she?  I would love to hear from Eliza.


----------



## blossomz




----------



## jimmytammy

Teapot
Hope you have a great trip!!


----------



## tea pot

Muushka said:


> Have a great trip TP!





jimmytammy said:


> Teapot
> Hope you have a great trip!!



Thanks Guys
So wish you could come along 

DH AKA the Big Guy is flying down tomorrow AM
Yes I've been down here since Feb. in St Pete Beach 
staying next to my DD who teaches in Tampa.
Boy I really loved waking up to a sunny day every day, 
still hard to be away from the rest of the family and kitty cats
for so long 
We'll  be driving back to MA just in time
 to be home for Mother's Day

So we will be driving to WDW 
very strange to not get those ME tags...

Take Care Groupies 
Promise to post pics when I get back


----------



## Muushka

You lucky Tea Pot!  Staying in FL since Feb.  You go girl!


----------



## keliblue

just wanted to see my ticker ...

 

and to say have, fun Tea Pot wishing you a wonderful trip


----------



## Corinne

tea pot said:


> Take Care Groupies
> Promise to post pics when I get back



Have a blast Tea Pot, and safe travels back here to MA!


----------



## DiznyDi

My bag is all  packed and sitting in the foyer just waiting on the clock to tick away.....

We'll be seeing you real soon tea pot!  I'll echo Muush's sentiments; how nice that you've been able to spend your winter in FL! 

Thanks Julie and Kathy for your belated birthday wishes. I did just what I wanted to do and had a great time!

Muush you are too kind with your compliments, but my new Mickey wristlet is really cute!


----------



## horselover

Have a great time all that are headed down very soon!  Wish I could be there too.


----------



## Island Mouse

After having fallen off the face of the earth for nearly four years, I have re-surfaced!  

I just wanted to say hi to my fellow groupies.  How are you all doing?


----------



## DiznyDi

Well welcome back Island Mouse!  So nice of you to stop by and pay a visit.  Don't be a stranger and come back often.


----------



## Muushka

Island Mouse said:


> After having fallen off the face of the earth for nearly four years, I have re-surfaced!
> 
> I just wanted to say hi to my fellow groupies.  How are you all doing?



Island Mouse!!  Where you been man??  You touched our hearts and then poof!

No matter, so good to see you.  Catch us up!

PS I had no idea it was 4 years.  Wow


----------



## Island Mouse

Muushka said:


> Island Mouse!!  Where you been man??  You touched our hearts and then poof!
> 
> No matter, so good to see you.  Catch us up!
> 
> PS I had no idea it was 4 years.  Wow




Well here is the abbreviated version (anyone wanting a more detailed version feel free to PM me) of what I've been up to since I last checked in:

Married in Epcot; Divorced; Re-married in Hawaii; Became a dad; Turned 30; Ran a couple marathons; Currently planning a trip to WDW in October for my son's 2nd B-day (it will be my wife's 1st time, too); Currently waiting to close on some AKV points I purchased resale (waiting for ROFR)....

I think that's it.

Oh wait, did I mention that Disney was nice enough to build a DVC resort about 20 miles from where I live?  (Hence why I'm buying more points! Aulani here I come!)


----------



## Dizny Dad

DiznyDi said:


> My bag is all  packed and sitting in the foyer just waiting on the clock to tick away.....



Wow.  I came home from work with an eager intent to mow the lawn before the rain hit (scheduled here for the next two days) and was met by a lone suitcase sitting in the foyer - no DiznyDi to be found.

I know that bag will be opened a couple of times yet before being packed in the car for the trip to the airport.  

Two more sleeps for me; maybe a half for DiznyDi . . . .


----------



## jimmytammy

Whoa Island Mouse, youve been busy
Seriously, welcome back, glad you found us!!


----------



## Corinne

DiznyDi said:


> My bag is all  packed and sitting in the foyer just waiting on the clock to tick away.....



*DisnyDi & Dad* I went to the first page to see all the upcoming trips, and see you two have quite an extended vacation!!! Now my measly 6 days at the BCV don't seem so fab! Have a blast!


----------



## Muushka

Island Mouse said:


> Well here is the abbreviated version (anyone wanting a more detailed version feel free to PM me) of what I've been up to since I last checked in:
> 
> Married in Epcot; Divorced; Re-married in Hawaii; Became a dad; Turned 30; Ran a couple marathons; Currently planning a trip to WDW in October for my son's 2nd B-day (it will be my wife's 1st time, too); Currently waiting to close on some AKV points I purchased resale (waiting for ROFR)....
> 
> I think that's it.
> 
> Oh wait, did I mention that Disney was nice enough to build a DVC resort about 20 miles from where I live?  (Hence why I'm buying more points! Aulani here I come!)



That's it .  That's a lot .  Well, new dad, congratulations on the new marriage and birth of a son!  
Oh, and crossing over into a new decade.  I've done that many times...

Well, congrats on the new DVC in HI!  One day we might head over to see your beautiful island (20 miles, that's close!).

Keep in touch and welcome back.  Hugs, Muush


----------



## Island Mouse

Muushka said:


> That's it .  That's a lot .  Well, new dad, congratulations on the new marriage and birth of a son!
> Oh, and crossing over into a new decade.  I've done that many times...
> 
> Well, congrats on the new DVC in HI!  One day we might head over to see your beautiful island (20 miles, that's close!).
> 
> Keep in touch and welcome back.  Hugs, Muush



Yeah 20 miles is close.  Sometimes it's hard to convince myself to not drive over there just to get another peak at Aulani.  But lately with gas at about $4.50/gal, it's been easier.  I haven't been by there since January.


----------



## Granny

Island Mouse...nice to see you back in these parts again.  ALOHA!! 

DDad and Di...have a wonderful trip!

And you too Teapot!

My DW and two DD's are heading down to WDW in a couple of weeks.  With the new job I can't join them but I'm glad they'll be able to use the reservation at BLT.  

And I've got Christmas booked at VWL, now all I have to do is get vacation approved for that week!!  

I miss you guys.  But be assured you continue to be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## DiznyDi

OK, the bags are packed. Today is last-minute errand day.  I need to go see my mom and then pick up a new pedometer.  I was, of course, inspired to do a sewing project at 2:30 this morning, so I hope to get that accomplished before I go, too.

Many thanks for your well-wishes for our trip.  If I don't get back to the thread before we go, know that we'll be thinking about each and every one of you at some point in our travels.  DDad is taking his iPad, so we may even get to the thread a time or two while we're gone.

Very much looking forward to seeing you stopher, tea pot and Maria.  So sorry we'll miss you Blossom!
Enjoy your day Groupies and have a great week-end - I know we will!


----------



## Dizny Dad

DiznyDi said:


> . . . . . . . .  I was, of course, inspired to do a sewing project at 2:30 this morning, . . . . . .



2:30!?!  

I have 1 more sleep; DiznyDi, maybe 1/4 of a snooze . . . .

But let me say that if it wasn't for DiznyDi's diligence in taking care of the details, I would end up at The Lodge with no K-Cups, no deodorant, no underwear, and one shoe.

Thanks sweetheart!  You make the events in our lives special.


----------



## jimmytammy

Dad and Di
Have a great trip!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Island Mouse...nice to see you back in these parts again.  ALOHA!!
> 
> DDad and Di...have a wonderful trip!
> 
> And you too Teapot!
> 
> My DW and two DD's are heading down to WDW in a couple of weeks.  With the new job I can't join them but I'm glad they'll be able to use the reservation at BLT.
> 
> And I've got Christmas booked at VWL, now all I have to do is get vacation approved for that week!!
> 
> I miss you guys.  But be assured you continue to be in my thoughts and prayers.



Granny
Glad you are checking in when you have time.  You are in our thoughts and prayers too.


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> Granny
> Glad you are checking in when you have time.  You are in our thoughts and prayers too.



Yupp!  Still in our thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Muushka

Dizny Dad said:


> 2:30!?!
> 
> I have 1 more sleep; DiznyDi, maybe 1/4 of a snooze . . . .
> 
> But let me say that if it wasn't for DiznyDi's diligence in taking care of the details, I would end up at The Lodge with no K-Cups, no deodorant, no underwear, and one shoe.
> 
> Thanks sweetheart!  You make the events in our lives special.



You 2 are the sweetest couple .  Have a great time.



Granny said:


> Island Mouse...nice to see you back in these parts again.  ALOHA!!
> 
> DDad and Di...have a wonderful trip!
> 
> And you too Teapot!
> 
> My DW and two DD's are heading down to WDW in a couple of weeks.  With the new job I can't join them but I'm glad they'll be able to use the reservation at BLT.
> 
> And I've got Christmas booked at VWL, now all I have to do is get vacation approved for that week!!
> 
> I miss you guys.  But be assured you continue to be in my thoughts and prayers.



Hi Granny 

I hope your  vacation time comes through for you.  Send them here if they say no


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> My DW and two DD's are heading down to WDW in a couple of weeks.  With the new job I can't join them but I'm glad they'll be able to use the reservation at BLT.
> 
> And I've got Christmas booked at VWL, now all I have to do is get vacation approved for that week!!
> 
> I miss you guys.  But be assured you continue to be in my thoughts and prayers.



Hi Granny!
Nice to hear from you! Hope the job is going well, and you will get your vacation approved for December.


----------



## twokats

Hi to all!!

Granny, hope all goes well.

And for our update. . . . . 20 days!!!


----------



## cheer4bison

Safe and happy travels to all headed to the World in the days ahead.

My countdown is currently at 36 days.  I'll be taking 16 of our high school seniors for some pre-graduation fun (Keys to the Kingdom tour, Segways, fireworks cruise...).  Looking forward to catching up with some of my Moms Panel friends while I'm there too.  Any chance there might be some Groupies around June 3-7?  It has been much too long since my last Groupies mini-meet!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey folks
We are in Atlanta for 2 Braves games.  Saw one last night, another tonight.  Good to get away from work cause thats exactly what I would be doing _right now_ if I werent in Atl.

Have a great Sat.!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Morning Groupies!  We're off to the Sunrise Safari this morning.


----------



## jimmytammy

DiznyDi said:


> Good Morning Groupies!  We're off to the Sunrise Safari this morning.



That sounds like fun!!  Have a great time!!!!!


----------



## bookwormde

DiznyDi said:


> Good Morning Groupies! We're off to the Sunrise Safari this morning.


 
We are doing the sunrise Safari in June so up to date details would be appriciated. Ending our trip at VWL. AKV/BCV/VWL


----------



## Muushka

DiznyDi said:


> Good Morning Groupies!  We're off to the Sunrise Safari this morning.



Say hello to the animals from Muush   Enjoy


----------



## Pirate Granny

I snagged the first four days in a WL studio...am waiting to wait list the last day,  Dec 2...what do u think my chances will be?   Hubby doesn't want to move the last night (wer're at BCV for that last night)...   So excited and surprised to get the first four...was going to wait list the whole stay!


----------



## Muushka

Pixie dust for that last remaining day.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Pirate Granny said:


> I snagged the first four days in a WL studio...am waiting to wait list the last day,  Dec 2...what do u think my chances will be?   Hubby doesn't want to move the last night (wer're at BCV for that last night)...   So excited and surprised to get the first four...was going to wait list the whole stay!



I have a wait list ongoing for Tuesday Dec. 4 for a studio.  Two months still waiting.


----------



## Pirate Granny

That must be a popular week...darn, my second choice is Jambo House, which is available for our entire trip....may have to reconsider.  I'm a balcony person...although we bought BCV for the pool   but VWL is my next resale...three girls, need three resorts   I may just try to move to BLT...hummmm


----------



## blossomz

Hi everyone!  Just back from Old Key West.  Really enjoyed the resort, even though it was a very quick visit!  My villa was directly across from the Hospitality House .....so convenient to everything!

Played Sorcerers of the MK.  It was fun, but boy some people are really taking it very seriously!  lol...even old ladies in scooters!

Didn't get over to see our Lodge..that will be in June.  Having this little taste of the world has made me hungry for my June trip.

I have a job interview for a teaching position at a local private school on tuesday.  They are on a college schedule which would leave me plenty of time for Disney trips!  I bit the bullet and retired from public school service.  That just feels WEIRD!

Hope everyone down in the world is having a great time.

Eliza?  How are things?  Been thinking of you....


----------



## Corinne

Hi Blossom~

Sounds like a fun quick trip! It sure makes it easier to leave WDW when you have another trip planned (and so close too!!) Good luck with your interview.


----------



## blossomz

Thanks Corinne!


----------



## Muushka

> Played Sorcerers of the MK




Never heard of it.  Call me ignorant!  Can you tell me what this is?

Best wishes for your interview.  Sounds like a whole new world of teaching!


----------



## blossomz

SORCERER GAME:   It's cool!  You collect a set of cards and a key card.  The key card allows you to enter the portals located around the MK.  The portals come alive and you have to fight the villain to protect the kingdom.  After each battle, it tells you where to go next.  It is all very individual and you can play different times and have different battles. There are a total of 75 (I think) cards to collect.  The last 10 or 11 are rare and believe it or not, they are selling them on eBay!  But it was fun talking to people and trading cards!  I saw little old ladies in their scooters playing and trading!  Each day, you can go back and get 5 new cards.  They are in the firehouse and up in liberty square.  It was a lot of fun!  Similar in a way to Kim Possible and the games on the cruise ships with the enchanted art.


----------



## Dizny Dad

bookwormde said:


> We are doing the sunrise Safari in June so up to date details would be appriciated. Ending our trip at VWL. AKV/BCV/VWL



We met in the Lodge lobby and departed about 7:15 via bus to the Animal Kingdom Park. After a brief drive behind the scene, we boarded the Kilimanjaro Safari trucks.  There were about 50 in our group using 2 buses/trucks.  The safari is the same route as the ride - just slower with plenty of opportunity for picture taking.  We were in the trucks about an hour and 15 minutes.  At the end of the safari we were escorted to a wonderful buffet breakfast at Pizzafari.  The buffet was first class all the way.  You won't be disappointed!

We also are ending our stay at VWL.

Muush-while we haven't done it yet, I am of the understanding the Sorcerer experience is to Magic Kingdom what Kim Possible is to Epcot.


----------



## Muushka

blossomz said:


> SORCERER GAME:   It's cool!  You collect a set of cards and a key card.  The key card allows you to enter the portals located around the MK.  The portals come alive and you have to fight the villain to protect the kingdom.  After each battle, it tells you where to go next.  It is all very individual and you can play different times and have different battles. There are a total of 75 (I think) cards to collect.  The last 10 or 11 are rare and believe it or not, they are selling them on eBay!  But it was fun talking to people and trading cards!  I saw little old ladies in their scooters playing and trading!  Each day, you can go back and get 5 new cards.  They are in the firehouse and up in liberty square.  It was a lot of fun!  Similar in a way to Kim Possible and the games on the cruise ships with the enchanted art.



Sounds like fun.  We need to check it out.



Dizny Dad said:


> We met in the Lodge lobby and departed about 7:15 via bus to the Animal Kingdom Park. After a brief drive behind the scene, we boarded the Kilimanjaro Safari trucks.  There were about 50 in our group using 2 buses/trucks.  The safari is the same route as the ride - just slower with plenty of opportunity for picture taking.  We were in the trucks about an hour and 15 minutes.  At the end of the safari we were escorted to a wonderful buffet breakfast at Pizzafari.  The buffet was first class all the way.  You won't be disappointed!
> 
> We also are ending our stay at VWL.
> 
> Muush-while we haven't done it yet, I am of the understanding the Sorcerer experience is to Magic Kingdom what Kim Possible is to Epcot.



We need to that one of these days!  I just can't get Mr Muush off of the verandah of the cruise ship!


----------



## sleepydog25

Pirate Granny said:


> I snagged the first four days in a WL studio...am waiting to wait list the last day, Dec 2...what do u think my chances will be? Hubby doesn't want to move the last night (wer're at BCV for that last night)... So excited and surprised to get the first four...was going to wait list the whole stay!


We waitlisted the same time frame for a 1BR back in 2010, and though it took a few months, our waitlist came through toward the end of summer (late August, I believe).  So, hang in there!


----------



## twokats

Dizny Dad said:


> We met in the Lodge lobby and departed about 7:15 via bus to the Animal Kingdom Park. After a brief drive behind the scene, we boarded the Kilimanjaro Safari trucks.  There were about 50 in our group using 2 buses/trucks.  The safari is the same route as the ride - just slower with plenty of opportunity for picture taking.  We were in the trucks about an hour and 15 minutes.  At the end of the safari we were escorted to a wonderful buffet breakfast at Pizzafari.  The buffet was first class all the way.  You won't be disappointed!
> 
> We also are ending our stay at VWL.
> 
> Muush-while we haven't done it yet, I am of the understanding the Sorcerer experience is to Magic Kingdom what Kim Possible is to Epcot.



Le, Mom and I did the Sunrise Safari back on our May trip in 2009.  We also did the safari around the Savannas at AKL the evening before.  I got great photos from each safari and the food on both was great.  Hope yours was as great as our experience was.


----------



## eliza61

blossomz said:


> .
> 
> Eliza?  How are things?  Been thinking of you....



Happy Monday all,

Hey Blozzomz, glad you had a fun and safe trip.  Thanks for the shout out.  The old guy is doing well.  He finished his first 9 day round of chemo and actually did very well, at least from my perspective (im sure he'll tell you differently.  )   I think the next few weeks will probably be harder since he has no immune system whatsoever, his anc number is zero he can't be released.  Evidently in a normal adult it takes about 2 weeks for your blood count numbers to rise.  He has a bone marrow biopsy thursday and hopefully won't need another round of chemo.  So pretty much he's just sitting there in a hospital room...."ughhh"


Here is my big moose  to all the groupie men out there.  Boy o' boy, not having the old guy around for the last 4 weeks has been eye opening.  So to Jimmy, wildernessdad, stopher, Disneydad, Mr. muushka and all the moose-mates to us gals, think of this as your Monday Morning "thanks for putting the pixie dust" in our daily lives.    You are appreciated.


Anyone going to the world soon or there as we speak, have a wonderful time....


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

eliza61 said:


> Happy Monday all,
> 
> Hey Blozzomz, glad you had a fun and safe trip.  Thanks for the shout out.  The old guy is doing well.  He finished his first 9 day round of chemo and actually did very well, at least from my perspective (im sure he'll tell you differently.  )   I think the next few weeks will probably be harder since he has no immune system whatsoever, his anc number is zero he can't be released.  Evidently in a normal adult it takes about 2 weeks for your blood count numbers to rise.  He has a bone marrow biopsy thursday and hopefully won't need another round of chemo.  So pretty much he's just sitting there in a hospital room...."ughhh"
> 
> 
> *Here is my big moose  to all the groupie men out there.  Boy o' boy, not having the old guy around for the last 4 weeks has been eye opening.  So to Jimmy, wildernessdad, stopher, Disneydad, Mr. muushka and all the moose-mates to us gals, think of this as your Monday Morning "thanks for putting the pixie dust" in our daily lives.    You are appreciated.*
> 
> This is so sweet and so true.
> 
> 
> Anyone going to the world soon or there as we speak, have a wonderful time....



Thinking positive thoughts for both of you.


----------



## Corinne

*Eliza~*Continued prayers and good thoughts to you, your husband and your family. Hoping his counts go up and you get good news on Thursday.


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> Happy Monday all,
> 
> Hey Blozzomz, glad you had a fun and safe trip.  Thanks for the shout out.  The old guy is doing well.  He finished his first 9 day round of chemo and actually did very well, at least from my perspective (im sure he'll tell you differently.  )   I think the next few weeks will probably be harder since he has no immune system whatsoever, his anc number is zero he can't be released.  Evidently in a normal adult it takes about 2 weeks for your blood count numbers to rise.  He has a bone marrow biopsy thursday and hopefully won't need another round of chemo.  So pretty much he's just sitting there in a hospital room...."ughhh"
> 
> 
> Here is my big moose  to all the groupie men out there.  Boy o' boy, not having the old guy around for the last 4 weeks has been eye opening.  So to Jimmy, wildernessdad, stopher, Disneydad, Mr. muushka and all the moose-mates to us gals, think of this as your Monday Morning "thanks for putting the pixie dust" in our daily lives.    You are appreciated.
> 
> 
> Anyone going to the world soon or there as we speak, have a wonderful time....



Eliza, so good to hear from you.  We have been wondering.  I wish the Old Guy could see what you wrote.  So sweet.  I hope that his bone marrow shows that the chemo has done its job.  And I hope his ANC count rises mightily.  My old lab memory hasn't gone rusty (yet).  I had a feeling what that anc number is, but looked it up to verify.  Old dog, old lab tech yada yada yada.

Give the old guy a hug from Muush.


----------



## wildernessDad

eliza61 said:


> Happy Monday all,
> 
> Hey Blozzomz, glad you had a fun and safe trip.  Thanks for the shout out.  The old guy is doing well.  He finished his first 9 day round of chemo and actually did very well, at least from my perspective (im sure he'll tell you differently.  )   I think the next few weeks will probably be harder since he has no immune system whatsoever, his anc number is zero he can't be released.  Evidently in a normal adult it takes about 2 weeks for your blood count numbers to rise.  He has a bone marrow biopsy thursday and hopefully won't need another round of chemo.  So pretty much he's just sitting there in a hospital room...."ughhh"
> 
> 
> Here is my big moose  to all the groupie men out there.  Boy o' boy, not having the old guy around for the last 4 weeks has been eye opening.  So to Jimmy, wildernessdad, stopher, Disneydad, Mr. muushka and all the moose-mates to us gals, think of this as your Monday Morning "thanks for putting the pixie dust" in our daily lives.    You are appreciated.
> 
> 
> Anyone going to the world soon or there as we speak, have a wonderful time....



Eliza, I hope and pray that the old guy makes a complete recovery.  Thank you for thinking about we guys.

In just 12 days, May 12, (who's counting), we will be heading out for that Jambo House GV vacation.  We're all (9 of us total) going to be on an extremely early flight; take off time 6:40 am, arrival time 8:50 am.  A few of us are going to 1900 Park Fare for the character breakfast on May 13.  I'll be hitting T-Rex twice, La Hacienda de San Angel, Teppan Edo and Via Napoli.  Looks like we'll be park hopping a bit this vacation.


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

wildernessDad said:


> Eliza, I hope and pray that the old guy makes a complete recovery.  Thank you for thinking about we guys.
> 
> In just 12 days, May 12, (who's counting), we will be heading out for that Jambo House GV vacation.  We're all (9 of us total) going to be on an extremely early flight; take off time 6:40 am, arrival time 8:50 am.  A few of us are going to 1900 Park Fare for the character breakfast on May 13.  I'll be hitting T-Rex twice, La Hacienda de San Angel, Teppan Edo and Via Napoli.  Looks like we'll be park hopping a bit this vacation.



Sounds like a fun vacation with lots of yummy eats!  I haven't tried T-Rex or Via Napoli yet.


----------



## Pirate Granny

Well I decided that I didn't want to chance a wait list for our November/December trip...I was going to wait list Dec 2nd...but I got to thinking and looking on line and discovered if I moved my date up one day, then I was home FREE?..so...i moved my ressie for the entire trip...can't wait...me and hubby (who has never stayed at either the lodge or villa), but I have a few times.  ...now to wait for the Christmas tree exchange!!!!!


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

Pirate Granny said:


> Well I decided that I didn't want to chance a wait list for our November/December trip...I was going to wait list Dec 2nd...but I got to thinking and looking on line and discovered if I moved my date up one day, then I was home FREE?..so...i moved my ressie for the entire trip...can't wait...me and hubby (who has never stayed at either the lodge or villa), but I have a few times.  ...now to wait for the Christmas tree exchange!!!!!



Christmas season at the Lodge = heaven!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

eliza61 said:


> Happy Monday all,
> 
> Hey Blozzomz, glad you had a fun and safe trip.  Thanks for the shout out.  The old guy is doing well.  He finished his first 9 day round of chemo and actually did very well, at least from my perspective (im sure he'll tell you differently.  )   I think the next few weeks will probably be harder since he has no immune system whatsoever, his anc number is zero he can't be released.  Evidently in a normal adult it takes about 2 weeks for your blood count numbers to rise.  He has a bone marrow biopsy thursday and hopefully won't need another round of chemo.  So pretty much he's just sitting there in a hospital room...."ughhh"
> 
> 
> Here is my big moose  to all the groupie men out there.  Boy o' boy, not having the old guy around for the last 4 weeks has been eye opening.  So to Jimmy, wildernessdad, stopher, Disneydad, Mr. muushka and all the moose-mates to us gals, think of this as your Monday Morning "thanks for putting the pixie dust" in our daily lives.    You are appreciated.
> 
> 
> Anyone going to the world soon or there as we speak, have a wonderful time....



You are so kind Eliza, thank you.
We are continuing support in prayer for you folks.


----------



## blossomz

So glad to hear from you Eliza!  Please tell The Old Guy that we are all thinking good thoughts for him!!  Hang in there..it must not be very easy for you.  Just know your groupies are here...


----------



## sleepydog25

Grumpy Grandma said:


> Christmas season at the Lodge = heaven!!!


Amen.
Eliza--continued best wishes for you both. . .


----------



## Muushka

I just got a text from Stopher.  From MK.  MSEP at MK to be exact.  
He and Tea Pot and Mr Tea Pot and Diz DiDad combo are all there enjoying the parade.  

Without me.  

Wah.


----------



## twokats

wildernessDad said:


> Eliza, I hope and pray that the old guy makes a complete recovery.  Thank you for thinking about we guys.
> 
> In just 12 days, May 12, (who's counting), we will be heading out for that Jambo House GV vacation.  We're all (9 of us total) going to be on an extremely early flight; take off time 6:40 am, arrival time 8:50 am.  A few of us are going to 1900 Park Fare for the character breakfast on May 13.  I'll be hitting T-Rex twice, La Hacienda de San Angel, Teppan Edo and Via Napoli.  Looks like we'll be park hopping a bit this vacation.



You have me beat by 5 days.  We are at 17 (but you're right who's counting), and our flight is leaving at 6:15 am arriving at 9:35 am.  We will have to leave our house around 3:15 in the morning to get to the airport.


----------



## twokats

Muushka said:


> I just got a text from Stopher.  From MK.  MSEP at MK to be exact.
> He and Tea Pot and Mr Tea Pot and Diz DiDad combo are all there enjoying the parade.
> 
> Without me.
> 
> Wah.



Ditto, without us!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Pirate Granny said:


> Well I decided that I didn't want to chance a wait list for our November/December trip...I was going to wait list Dec 2nd...but I got to thinking and looking on line and discovered if I moved my date up one day, then I was home FREE?..so...i moved my ressie for the entire trip...can't wait...me and hubby (who has never stayed at either the lodge or villa), but I have a few times. ...now to wait for the Christmas tree exchange!!!!!


Congrats and I'm envious!  There is no lovelier place than VWL during the holidays.



			
				wildernessDad said:
			
		

> In just 12 days, May 12, (who's counting), we will be heading out for that Jambo House GV vacation. We're all (9 of us total) going to be on an extremely early flight; take off time 6:40 am, arrival time 8:50 am. A few of us are going to 1900 Park Fare for the character breakfast on May 13. I'll be hitting T-Rex twice, La Hacienda de San Angel, Teppan Edo and Via Napoli. Looks like we'll be park hopping a bit this vacation.


 While I am happy for you, and those others who have trips coming up in a few days or weeks, sadly I sit here typing with the knowledge that our next trip isn't until November.  Sigh.  But, I am calm about the wait, as usual. . .   No, really. . .


----------



## jimmytammy

215 days til...man thats a long way off

Stopher, teapot, Dad and Di...we need pics, we need pics, we need pics, yall get the picture


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> I just got a text from Stopher.  From MK.  MSEP at MK to be exact.
> He and Tea Pot and Mr Tea Pot and Diz DiDad combo are all there enjoying the parade.
> 
> Without me.
> 
> Wah.



I wonder if I do the "click your heels 3X and say there's no place like home" thing would it work for the Lodge.....    I think I need the ruby red slippers, darn it....



This is a fun lodge fact...

_The Geyser in the lobby of Disney's wilderness lodge appears to run from the hotel to a stream outside and then eventually over a waterfall that empties into the pool.  Known as "Roaring Rapids", it is actually 3 separate water systems.  The first feeds the geyser and empties into Bay Lake.  The second system begins at the spring and ends at the walkway near the pool's edge, and the third system handles the actual pool water._

Any pictures of the pool and/or geyser?


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday, franandaj!!

Hope it is a magical day.


----------



## Muushka

Whoa Twokats. Awesome birthday card!!!

*

Happy Birthday, franandaj!!  I hope you have a fun day!​*


----------



## Corinne

twokats said:


> You have me beat by 5 days.  We are at 17 (but you're right who's counting), and our flight is leaving at 6:15 am arriving at 9:35 am.  We will have to leave our house around 3:15 in the morning to get to the airport.



I'm counting!!!! 12 Days for us!!!!!!


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Birthday franandaj!!!!!* Hope you are having a great day! 

Kathy, nice card! You and Maria always come up with awesome greetings!


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

*Happy Birthday franandaj!!!*


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday franandaj!!!!!!
_How did I miss this?_


----------



## jimmytammy

eliza61 said:


> I wonder if I do the "click your heels 3X and say there's no place like home" thing would it work for the Lodge.....    I think I need the ruby red slippers, darn it....
> 
> 
> 
> This is a fun lodge fact...
> 
> _The Geyser in the lobby of Disney's wilderness lodge appears to run from the hotel to a stream outside and then eventually over a waterfall that empties into the pool.  Known as "Roaring Rapids", it is actually 3 separate water systems.  The first feeds the geyser and empties into Bay Lake.  The second system begins at the spring and ends at the walkway near the pool's edge, and the third system handles the actual pool water._
> 
> Any pictures of the pool and/or geyser?


I dont have any ruby slippers, but Im gonna try all my pairs of tennis shoes and work boots just to see
Here ya go Eliza!


----------



## Inkmahm

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Inkmahm*....I can totally imagaine what a dilemma it would be for you having the flexibility of your own business vs a permanent job and the security and benefits such as health insurance that comes with that. I hope you can think it all through carefully and make the choice that is best for you all around.
> I used to be a "relief" RN.  Meant I made my own hours, got a higher hourly rate but not one single benefit. Relief RNs are always the first on the chopping block when hours or jobs need to be cut too.  So, while job security is pretty good with nurses, it could still be unsettling.  Two years ago I chose a permanent position so I could have paid vacations and sick time, as well as partial college tuition reimbursement since I decided to return to school in 2009.  It was a really tough decision leaving the freedom and flexibility of the relief position behind.



Wow, I am not around for a bit and I'm almost 10 pages behind on reading!  Groupies sure do talk alot  

I am in PA visiting Dynaguy's family, one of the things I love about being unemployed.  A road trip for 2 weeks without worrying about work or vacation time!

I'm still thinking on what I should do.  Another issue I have is my arthritic knees.  I don't know that anyone will hire me the way I walk now.  I'm mid-50's and sometimes use a cane because my knees are so bad. Sitting for awhile makes me so stiff I have to hobble along for a bit to get moving.  And I have no walking speed at all.  I know companies can't discriminate but I also know that they do.  One option would be knee replacements now while I'm not working and have the time for rehab.  I'm just not ready to go through that yet though!  But I may not have a choice.  At least not if I want to work again.


----------



## twokats

Hey Groupies, join in as we wish Loribell a very Happy Birthday May 3

Happy Birthday to You! ♫*¨*.¸¸♥ ¸¸.*¨*♫♪ 

Happy Birthday to You!!! ♪♫*¨*.¸¸♥¸¸.*¨*♫♪ 

Happy Birthday.... ♪♫*¨*.¸¸♥ ¸¸.*¨*♫♪ 

Dear Loribell!!!! ♥ ♥ ♥ ♪♫*¨*.¸¸♥ ¸¸.*¨*♫♪ 

Happy Birthday..... ♪♫*¨*.¸¸♥ ¸¸.*¨*♫♪... 

to YOU!!!!!!!!!!! ♪♫*¨*.¸¸♥ ¸¸.*¨*♫♪... 

(♪♫ and many more ♪♫) 

I hope you have an awesome day!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Loribell!!!


----------



## wildernessDad

9 days until Jambo GV!


----------



## Icecoldpenguin

Hey Moosies!

It has been months since I have been here. I apologize deeply because I just disappeared. Our lives have been crazy with DFi getting a promotion, us moving into our first place, wedding planning and all that craziness.

I just wanted to update my fellow moosies on things! We are getting married in 59 days! Can you believe it a wilderness lodge groupies wedding. I wish we could have gotten married at the lodge but oh well. Our dates and resorts have changed for our honeymoon so I need to update the vacations post.

If any of you will be around while we are there I would love to say hi. So here is our updated plan. It was hard when we finally got approved to get a full stay at the lodge so we are very very very split.

*June 28th- July 2nd @ Old Key West

*July 2nd- July 5th @ Saratoga Springs

*July 5th- July 10th @ *****VILLAS at the WILDERNESS LODGE*****

*July10th-July12th @ Animal Kingdom Villas

*July 12th-July 16th @ Bay Lake Tower

I hope we can run into some of you. So currently I am doing some wedding planning and I thought I would reach out to my WL family. I need to compile a list of must play songs for our DJ and I thought I would ask you guys to chime in and suggest songs for my playlist.

Also the wedding is July 1st @ 11am at Crescent Terrace at the Swan. Feel free to wedding stalk!

I hope you have a wonderful day and let's get some song suggestions going!

Teresa


----------



## Muushka

*Happy Birthday Loribell!!!!*

Good to see you IceCold 

I wish we were there to crash!  You have quite the itinerary!  Finishing up at BLT  with VWL in there too .

Music.  Ah music.  My dear Mr Muush chose all the music for our wedding and I must say, he did a wonderful job.

Processional: Jesu Joy of Man's Desiring
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-S8miiNWfsI

Recessional: Pachelbel Canon in D
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvNQLJ1_HQ0

Now you have Muush's vote!


----------



## Icecoldpenguin

Muushka said:


> *Happy Birthday Loribell!!!!*
> 
> Good to see you IceCold
> 
> I wish we were there to crash!  You have quite the itinerary!  Finishing up at BLT  with VWL in there too .
> 
> Music.  Ah music.  My dear Mr Muush chose all the music for our wedding and I must say, he did a wonderful job.
> 
> Processional: Jesu Joy of Man's Desiring
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-S8miiNWfsI
> 
> Recessional: Pachelbel Canon in D
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvNQLJ1_HQ0
> 
> Now you have Muush's vote!



Good choices but I need the music for the reception. What are the best songs for us to party to? I have almost the whole ceremony planned out as far as music goes I just need a song for the bridal party and groom's entrance. I currently have a list of options on my wedding planning journal which is linked at the bottom of my signature if you want to see what it is. It is my last post


----------



## Muushka

Oops, sorry.  No can help.  I just love the church music!


----------



## wildernessDad

I've added the evening of December 9 to our December VWL vacation, so now we're arriving on Dec 1 and departing on Dec 10.

The night wasn't available on points, but was on member cash, so I snapped it up and went on a wait list for the evening of Dec 9.

212 days to go until VWL, baby!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

OK Jimmy, we hear you!  We got lots of pics, but I'm having a hard time posting them to Photobucket from our room at AK. I will get them up when we get home. 

DiznyDi and I are having a magical time. We met with Tea Pot & Mr. TP for dinner at Grand Floridian Cafe and had a great time!  We all met Stopher at MK later in the evening for the ELP. Always a great parade, and even more fun with such a great group!

We caught up with Stopher again at HS this morning for an hour or so of fellowship and general fooling around. 

We are so sorry to have missed meeting up with Maria, but the time and travel connections just wouldn't cooperate for us.  

DiznyDi and I are always so grateful to meet up with any of the groupies even if it is just as we pass by each other on the way to opposite destinations. 

We are leaving AK tomorrow morning for a quick jump over to our beloved Lodge. DD & DSIL arrive tomorrow for another week of fun.


----------



## Inkmahm

Happy Belated Birthday DiznyDi!!!!!

I'm still in PA and just starting to catch up.  Sorry I missed your birthday, hope it was a happy one!


----------



## Inkmahm

eliza61 said:


> Happy Monday all,
> 
> Hey Blozzomz, glad you had a fun and safe trip.  Thanks for the shout out.  The old guy is doing well.  He finished his first 9 day round of chemo and actually did very well, at least from my perspective (im sure he'll tell you differently.  )   I think the next few weeks will probably be harder since he has no immune system whatsoever, his anc number is zero he can't be released.  Evidently in a normal adult it takes about 2 weeks for your blood count numbers to rise.  He has a bone marrow biopsy thursday and hopefully won't need another round of chemo.  So pretty much he's just sitting there in a hospital room...."ughhh"
> 
> 
> Here is my big moose  to all the groupie men out there.  Boy o' boy, not having the old guy around for the last 4 weeks has been eye opening.  So to Jimmy, wildernessdad, stopher, Disneydad, Mr. muushka and all the moose-mates to us gals, think of this as your Monday Morning "thanks for putting the pixie dust" in our daily lives.    You are appreciated.
> 
> 
> Anyone going to the world soon or there as we speak, have a wonderful time....



Glad to hear your DH is doing well.  We just took my FIL to the doc in Harrisburg today for his 6 week checkup after his reconnection surgery (treated for about a year for colon cancer.)  He is doing very well!  I hope your DH does as well with his chemo.  It's a long haul, but there is light at the end of the tunnel for you.  I know it.  Your family remains in our prayers.


----------



## Inkmahm

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday franandaj!!!!!!
> _How did I miss this?_



Ditto!  Hope it was happy. 



Muushka said:


> *Happy Belated Birthday Loribell!!!!*




 And I think I'm now caught up!


----------



## jimmytammy

Icecoldpenguin said:


> Good choices but I need the music for the reception. What are the best songs for us to party to? I have almost the whole ceremony planned out as far as music goes I just need a song for the bridal party and groom's entrance. I currently have a list of options on my wedding planning journal which is linked at the bottom of my signature if you want to see what it is. It is my last post



I didnt see your song list but for a grand entrance in a fun setting, if you want it peppy, I cant think of a better song than Kool and the Gangs "Celebrate"

Also, got your dates changed for upcoming wedding/honeymoon


----------



## jimmytammy

wildernessDad said:


> 9 days until Jambo GV!


You wouldnt happen to need a chaperone, just saying if you need one, I will be more than happy to provide those services.  In other words, I _really, really _need a getaway and cant think of a better place to to do so than WDW!!


----------



## DiznyDi

We just checked into the Lodge. So peaceful... So happy to be here. AKV was nice, but it's not home like this is. The Mickey topiary has been updated with the new logo. Maintenance and new facia boards around the roof so no Flag Family now. Scheduled  maintenance is to be completed by the 15th. 
Our kids have landed and should be here shortly 
Did I mention I'm so happy to be here?


----------



## twinklebug

DiznyDi said:


> We just checked into the Lodge. So peaceful... So happy to be here. AKV was nice, but it's not home like this is. *The Mickey topiary has been updated with the new logo*. Maintenance and new facia boards around the roof so no Flag Family now. Scheduled  maintenance is to be completed by the 15th.
> Our kids have landed and should be here shortly
> Did I mention I'm so happy to be here?



Glad to hear you're there  I adore AKV (Kidani, Jambo not as much) and despite that, changing over to VWL always gives off a feeling like a big hug when we walk in.
Enjoy your stay! 

PS. Sorry to hear about the logo update on Mickey - it just won't be the same  It was always an ad for DVC, but for some reason, the new logo feels like a corporate sell-out to the Disney channel and all that is pre-packed and plastic.


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> We just checked into the Lodge. So peaceful... So happy to be here. AKV was nice, but it's not home like this is. The Mickey topiary has been updated with the new logo. Maintenance and new facia boards around the roof so no Flag Family now. Scheduled  maintenance is to be completed by the 15th.
> Our kids have landed and should be here shortly
> Did I mention I'm so happy to be here?



I wish we had a Like button!  So happy to hear this & wish I was there with you.  Have a wonderful time!  We like pics!!


----------



## wildernessDad

jimmytammy said:


> You wouldnt happen to need a chaperone, just saying if you need one, I will be more than happy to provide those services.  In other words, I _really, really _need a getaway and cant think of a better place to to do so than WDW!!



Sure, come on.  We have 9 people in the GV.  It holds 12.


----------



## wildernessDad

DiznyDi said:


> We just checked into the Lodge. So peaceful... So happy to be here. AKV was nice, but it's not home like this is. The Mickey topiary has been updated with the new logo. Maintenance and new facia boards around the roof so no Flag Family now. Scheduled  maintenance is to be completed by the 15th.
> Our kids have landed and should be here shortly
> Did I mention I'm so happy to be here?



Lucky you!  I know what you mean.  I like VWL the best too.  DW likes AKV the best, but I still love her.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

DiznyDi said:


> We just checked into the Lodge. So peaceful... So happy to be here. AKV was nice, but it's not home like this is. The Mickey topiary has been updated with the new logo. Maintenance and new facia boards around the roof so no Flag Family now. Scheduled maintenance is to be completed by the 15th.
> Our kids have landed and should be here shortly
> Did I mention I'm so happy to be here?


 I am sooo happy that you are happy to be at VWL!!! Sure wish I was there too!! Enjoy the peacefulness and tranquility of the lodge!


----------



## StanH

I apologize if this has been asked, answered, or previously discussed.....

I saw in the Resorts thread, pictures of a rehabbed room. I'm just wondering if the DVC side is going to be, or has been refurbed?

Thanks!

Stan


----------



## jimmytammy

wildernessDad said:


> Sure, come on.  We have 9 people in the GV.  It holds 12.


What time do we leave?


----------



## jimmytammy

DiznyDi said:


> We just checked into the Lodge. So peaceful... So happy to be here. AKV was nice, but it's not home like this is. The Mickey topiary has been updated with the new logo. Maintenance and new facia boards around the roof so no Flag Family now. Scheduled  maintenance is to be completed by the 15th.
> Our kids have landed and should be here shortly
> Did I mention I'm so happy to be here?



So happy for yall!!  We are there with yall in spirit


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

StanH said:


> I apologize if this has been asked, answered, or previously discussed.....
> 
> I saw in the Resorts thread, pictures of a rehabbed room. I'm just wondering if the DVC side is going to be, or has been refurbed?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Stan



They received a soft goods refurb in late 2009/early 2010 I think.  I might be off by a year though.  Carpet, sofa and chair recover, curtains, bedspreads.  And it included new TV cabinets where needed for the flat screen tv's.  The DVC villas are not like the hotel rooms and not on the same rehab schedule.


----------



## wildernessDad

jimmytammy said:


> What time do we leave?



The plane takes off at 6:40 am from BWI.


----------



## StanH

KAT4DISNEY said:


> They received a soft goods refurb in late 2009/early 2010 I think.  I might be off by a year though.  Carpet, sofa and chair recover, curtains, bedspreads.  And it included new TV cabinets where needed for the flat screen tv's.  The DVC villas are not like the hotel rooms and not on the same rehab schedule.



Thank you!


----------



## jimmytammy

wildernessDad said:


> The plane takes off at 6:40 am from BWI.



I will be there with bells on(in Spirit anyway)


----------



## Corinne

wildernessDad said:


> The plane takes off at 6:40 am from BWI.



Our plane takes off one week from today @ 6:50AM


----------



## Granny

So my wife and daughters are heading down to WDW tomorrow.  They will be staying at BLT-LV for the week.  I couldn't get off from work so quickly into my time at the new job.  But I'm excited for them!  My daughters are 23 and 21 so this will be the first time for both of them to be legal drinking age at WDW.  Not a big deal, but it does mark a new phase in our lives when our daughters choose to order a glass of wine or a beer at dinner.  

And at their ages, we know the windows of opportunity for all of us to vacation together are becoming rarer.  So a week like this should be great for all my girls.  

I've got a Christmas vacation at VWL booked, and I'm thinking that's our last full family trip for a while.  Now all I have to do is look up the ADR lead time rules...we usually don't make them but I know if we want to eat that week we will need to have them!

Glad to hear that we have groupies in The World...hoping that the trip is going awesome Dizny Di and Dad!! 

and WDad...have a great trip too!


----------



## wildernessDad

jimmytammy said:


> I will be there with bells on(in Spirit anyway)



Gotcha!  



Corinne said:


> Our plane takes off one week from today @ 6:50AM



Aren't you the excited one!...   Me too!  6 days 'till AKV GV and WDW!


----------



## wildernessDad

Granny said:


> and WDad...have a great trip too!



Tanks!  I'll be thinking of my fellow groupies in between extending myself to corral a 5-year-old with infinite energy!


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> So my wife and daughters are heading down to WDW tomorrow.  They will be staying at BLT-LV for the week.  I couldn't get off from work so quickly into my time at the new job.  But I'm excited for them!  My daughters are 23 and 21 so this will be the first time for both of them to be legal drinking age at WDW.  Not a big deal, but it does mark a new phase in our lives when our daughters choose to order a glass of wine or a beer at dinner.
> 
> And at their ages, we know the windows of opportunity for all of us to vacation together are becoming rarer.  So a week like this should be great for all my girls.
> 
> I've got a Christmas vacation at VWL booked, and I'm thinking that's our last full family trip for a while.  Now all I have to do is look up the ADR lead time rules...we usually don't make them but I know if we want to eat that week we will need to have them!
> 
> Glad to hear that we have groupies in The World...hoping that the trip is going awesome Dizny Di and Dad!!
> 
> and WDad...have a great trip too!



VWL Groupies make the best dads and husbands 

Did you get the time off for Christmas at the Lodge?  I am assuming yes (I probably missed it) and awesome!

WD, have a great time, you too Corrine.

Oh, and all of you!
claire_ont 
DiznyDi & Dad 
twokats 
theww228 
Anna114 
debbieandroo 

Thanks WD!


----------



## wildernessDad

Here's the list, copied from page 1, of people who are heading out in May.

May
claire_ont 3-8 POP 
DiznyDi & Dad 4-12 VWL
wildernessDad 12-18 AKV-Jambo House Grand Villa! ￼
Corinne 13-19 BCV
twokats 17-25 VWL followed by 26 - June 2 - DCL Fantasy for their 28th anniversary!
theww228 VWL 6-18
Anna114 VWL 7-14
debbieandroo BWV 4-12 1st Disney Race ever!!


----------



## twinklebug

wildernessDad said:


> Here's the list, copied from page 1, of people who are heading out in May.
> 
> May
> claire_ont 3-8 POP
> DiznyDi & Dad 4-12 VWL
> wildernessDad 12-18 AKV-Jambo House Grand Villa! ￼
> Corinne 13-19 BCV
> twokats 17-25 VWL followed by 26 - June 2 - DCL Fantasy for their 28th anniversary!
> theww228 VWL 6-18
> Anna114 VWL 7-14
> debbieandroo BWV 4-12 1st Disney Race ever!!



Thanks for that copy forward WD - it's nice to see who's at Disney or about to be


----------



## DiznyDi

So sorry DizntDi fans; but this is Dizny Dad using her iPhone at the VWL pool side. Wonderful day; great weather; loving wife and best friend at my side: who could ask for anything more!  As she reported, we spent time at one of the "other" DVC Resorts, but it just feels so good to be HOME at the lodge. I wish you all could join us here pool side just to relax and let the stresses of the day melt away. 

The shadows are beginning to get long, so it is time to get back, get cleaned up, and hit the boat for that cool trip to for MK for a bite to eat with DD and DSIL.


----------



## Berta

Heading down in June...can anyone tell me if the coffee makers in the villas have been switched over to the Cuisanart pod type, as they are in the lodge rooms?

TIA!


----------



## horselover

Berta said:


> Heading down in June...can anyone tell me if the coffee makers in the villas have been switched over to the Cuisanart pod type, as they are in the lodge rooms?
> 
> TIA!



No, they're regular basket style coffee makers.


----------



## jimmytammy

DiznyDi said:


> So sorry DizntDi fans; but this is Dizny Dad using her iPhone at the VWL pool side. Wonderful day; great weather; loving wife and best friend at my side: who could ask for anything more!  As she reported, we spent time at one of the "other" DVC Resorts, but it just feels so good to be HOME at the lodge. I wish you all could join us here pool side just to relax and let the stresses of the day melt away.
> 
> The shadows are beginning to get long, so it is time to get back, get cleaned up, and hit the boat for that cool trip to for MK for a bite to eat with DD and DSIL.



Thanks for taking us there


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday DiznyDad!!!!!  Hope you enjoy your celebration in the World!!!!!


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> Did you get the time off for Christmas at the Lodge?  I am assuming yes (I probably missed it) and awesome!



I haven't officially been granted the time off, but unofficially have been told that it shouldn't be an issue.  So I guess I should put it on the Groupie vacation list.

I didn't put my DW and DD's trip this week on the list since it was iffy right up until a few days ago as to who would be able to go.  At one point it looked like just my DW in a 2BR....nice! 

Always great to hear about so many Groupies enjoying families and friends down at WDW.  ENJOY!!!!


----------



## Granny

....and.....

 *Happy Birthday Disney Dad!!!*


----------



## tea pot

Hey Dizny Dad
Have a Magical Birthday


----------



## blossomz

Happy Birthday DizneyDad!!!


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday, DDad!!!

Hope it is the best!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Muushka said:


> I just got a text from Stopher.  From MK.  MSEP at MK to be exact.
> He and Tea Pot and Mr Tea Pot and Diz DiDad combo are all there enjoying the parade.
> 
> Without me.
> 
> Wah.



I was supposed to be there with them ! We were all texting back and forth that day. I was at Epcot with the family at this time. I jumped on a monorail to go over to the MK and forgot to get off at TTC and rode all the way around back to Epcot ! I was so upset !!! Rode that monorail for almost 25 min !!!  I felt so horrible because my family had FP's for Soarin' which went into effect soon so there was no time to go back around. With the new FP rule I didn't want to miss the time period. I did end up meeting Joy at the Studios on May 1 and Christopher at OKW before I left on May 3.  I wish I could have met up with Di and Dad. NEXT TIME !!!  My trip was not long and we were taveling with 6 people so it was less flexible for me.  Hugs to the group !


----------



## MiaSRN62

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DIZNY DAD !!!!​*


----------



## MiaSRN62

Today is my first day off since I got back late Friday night (we drove all the way and big backups on I 95 in VA/D.C.).  Even though I was so sad to miss the MK meet due to time constraints and missing my stop on the monorail from Epcot to TTC, I was so happy to run in to *Joy (teapot)* and then meet up with *Christopher (stopher1). *Both are SUPER people and wish we had had more time ! Must try and meet again ! *Di and Dad*....wish we could have met but I am so happy to hear you are chillin' and having fun at our favorite place---the LODGE ! When I left, the weather was glorious there !


----------



## wildernessDad

Why do we wish others her a happy birthday?  When you're my age, they are reminders of what was.  

Seriously, Happy Birthday to Dizny Dad and all the other groupies who I've missed giving out HP wishes!


----------



## Muushka

*Happy Birthday DizneyDad!!!​*
*I hope it is (was??) fabulous!!!!
Now you really can eat at VWL for a great birthday!  
We are there in spirit!
*





Granny said:


> I haven't officially been granted the time off, but unofficially have been told that it shouldn't be an issue.  So I guess I should put it on the Groupie vacation list.
> 
> I didn't put my DW and DD's trip this week on the list since it was iffy right up until a few days ago as to who would be able to go.  At one point it looked like just my DW in a 2BR....nice!
> 
> Always great to hear about so many Groupies enjoying families and friends down at WDW.  ENJOY!!!!



Sounds like a VWL Christmas for Granny!



MiaSRN62 said:


> I was supposed to be there with them ! We were all texting back and forth that day. I was at Epcot with the family at this time. I jumped on a monorail to go over to the MK and forgot to get off at TTC and rode all the way around back to Epcot ! I was so upset !!! Rode that monorail for almost 25 min !!!  I felt so horrible because my family had FP's for Soarin' which went into effect soon so there was no time to go back around. With the new FP rule I didn't want to miss the time period. I did end up meeting Joy at the Studios on May 1 and Christopher at OKW before I left on May 3.  I wish I could have met up with Di and Dad. NEXT TIME !!!  My trip was not long and we were taveling with 6 people so it was less flexible for me.  Hugs to the group !



Poor Maria.  So sad....  But you did get to meet up with our Joy and Stopher!!


----------



## Corinne

Hiya Groupies! 

*Happy Birthday DDad!!* glad to hear you and* DDi *are having a great trip!

*Granny-* you are so sweet to be so excited for your girls! Not sure I could be as gracious as you if my boys and DH were all at the world without me!  I sure hope you can all be together in December. 

*Maria*Thanks for posting your pics. I understand what you mean about a short trip and when you are with a group it seems hard to be flexible. We haven't even left yet and I am already whining that our trip is going to be too short. I am being a brat, I know, but we do get spoiled don't we?


----------



## Corinne

wildernessDad said:


> Aren't you the excited one!...   Me too!  6 days 'till AKV GV and WDW!



Hi *WildernessDad* I guess you can say we are both just a TAD excited!



Muushka said:


> WD, have a great time, you too Corrine.



Thanks* Muush!!*


----------



## blossomz

Thanks for the groupie photos Maria!


----------



## stopher1

MiaSRN62 said:


> Today is my first day off since I got back late Friday night (we drove all the way and big backups on I 95 in VA/D.C.).  Even though I was so sad to miss the MK meet due to time constraints and missing my stop on the monorail from Epcot to TTC, I was so happy to run in to *Joy (teapot)* and then meet up with *Christopher (stopher1). *Both are SUPER people and wish we had had more time ! Must try and meet again ! *Di and Dad*....wish we could have met but I am so happy to hear you are chillin' and having fun at our favorite place---the LODGE ! When I left, the weather was glorious there !



It's always such fun meeting up with (and hanging out with) friends at WDW.  

I had such a delightful late evening with Di/Dad, Joy & husband Stephen watching my beloved MSEP;  and then a delightful morning with Joy at the MK a couple of days later - followed by lunch at Roaring Fork and a delightful conversation with Ranger Jack, who took our picture, which I haven't downloaded off the camera yet (see Joy, I told you I might not be as quick to post it as you might be...); and even though brief - a wonderful visit with you, Maria; and then another wonderful morning with Di/Dad in the Studios.  I can't wait til I can do it again.  

I have had so little time to be on the boards lately - wow, I've missed the first 21 pages of the new thread.   Nice job Jimmy, et al.  And since I've missed them, and don't really have time to read back through - I hope that those who celebrated birthdays did so grandly; those who need prayer - I've been praying for you - just not by name;  and for those who made any kind of announcements - I wish you the best in whatever it might be.  

Life has been moving pretty fast around here.  We're gearing up for a non-stop summer, too.  School gets out here in just 3 weeks, and then everyone is off and running here, there and everywhere.  Both boys will be going on week-long mission trips, all 3 kiddos will be going to different summer camps, plus a wide array of other stuff.  Throw 9 days of nothing in there for our trip to AKV - and soon enough summer is done and school will be starting again.  

The business is continuing to grow including several Groupies / other DIS friends.  I spent a long, yet delightful week in Ft. Lauderdale prior to heading up to Orlando for 3 nights.  Lots of activity going on as I continue to meet with groups about going on different group trips (from as few as 8 couples to up to 120+ people) - to Alaska, the Holy Land, Australia and the Bahamas.  I mentioned it before - and was serious - I think it would be fun to put together a Groupies Group Cruise sometime.  Recently I added special needs to my certifications, which is helping to open a new realm of possibilities for clientele as well.  I'm working with someone locally in putting together a seminar for people with special needs, and have already sold my first accessible cabin.   

Well, I think that about covers it on my end for now.  I'll be back around later, and promise to try and be better about checking in.  What was once multiple times per day has quickly become once in a blue moon!


----------



## sleepydog25

Thanks for the pics.  Wish we were heading to the World before November!  Seems like a long time away, but I don't actually want to rush the summer months since I have a lot of lazing about to do.


----------



## jimmytammy

stopher1 said:


> It's always such fun meeting up with (and hanging out with) friends at WDW.
> 
> I had such a delightful late evening with Di/Dad, Joy & husband Stephen watching my beloved MSEP;  and then a delightful morning with Joy at the MK a couple of days later - followed by lunch at Roaring Fork and a delightful conversation with Ranger Jack, who took our picture, which I haven't downloaded off the camera yet (see Joy, I told you I might not be as quick to post it as you might be...); and even though brief - a wonderful visit with you, Maria; and then another wonderful morning with Di/Dad in the Studios.  I can't wait til I can do it again.
> 
> I have had so little time to be on the boards lately - wow, I've missed the first 21 pages of the new thread.   Nice job Jimmy, et al.  And since I've missed them, and don't really have time to read back through - I hope that those who celebrated birthdays did so grandly; those who need prayer - I've been praying for you - just not by name;  and for those who made any kind of announcements - I wish you the best in whatever it might be.
> 
> Life has been moving pretty fast around here.  We're gearing up for a non-stop summer, too.  School gets out here in just 3 weeks, and then everyone is off and running here, there and everywhere.  Both boys will be going on week-long mission trips, all 3 kiddos will be going to different summer camps, plus a wide array of other stuff.  Throw 9 days of nothing in there for our trip to AKV - and soon enough summer is done and school will be starting again.
> 
> The business is continuing to grow including several Groupies / other DIS friends.  I spent a long, yet delightful week in Ft. Lauderdale prior to heading up to Orlando for 3 nights.  Lots of activity going on as I continue to meet with groups about going on different group trips (from as few as 8 couples to up to 120+ people) - to Alaska, the Holy Land, Australia and the Bahamas.  I mentioned it before - and was serious - I think it would be fun to put together a Groupies Group Cruise sometime.  Recently I added special needs to my certifications, which is helping to open a new realm of possibilities for clientele as well.  I'm working with someone locally in putting together a seminar for people with special needs, and have already sold my first accessible cabin.
> 
> Well, I think that about covers it on my end for now.  I'll be back around later, and promise to try and be better about checking in.  What was once multiple times per day has quickly become once in a blue moon!



Sounds like business is going great!  When God closes one door, wait on Him, He will open another for you.  I believe He has opened a wonderful door for you Stopher!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hope everyone has a wonderful Tuesday!!!


----------



## wildernessDad

Wow, that was quick!  My wait list for the evening December 9 in a VWL studio came through!


----------



## blossomz

Isn't that exciting when a wait list comes through?!


----------



## keliblue

wildernessDad said:


> Wow, that was quick! My wait list for the evening December 9 in a VWL studio came through!


 
Seriously !!  I've been on the waitlist for that night for 2 months no kidding...


----------



## keliblue

keliblue said:


> Seriously !! I've been on the waitlist for that night for 2 months no kidding...


 
Guess I should have checked first... SO DID MINE !!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thank you guys....glad you enjoyed the couple groupie meet pics ! 
Hi *Christopher* ! Glad you made it home safely---I know you even got time to run to a park before you left ! It was so nice to meet you---and *Joy* for a second time.  
Oh Christopher....right after we parted, I headed back to our room to finish packing up and loading the car (we drove).  Husband came running up to tell me a big turtle was stranded in the OKW parking lot (we were bldg 17) with a fishing hook in his neck. I immediately ran back to the HH and alerted management who sent out Animal Management within 10 min.  They took this poor guy away in a cooler and assured me they would help him and release him. So we were assiting in a turtle rescue right after I left you Christopher !  

Here's our OKW turtle :
this is our guy : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Florida_softshell_turtle


----------



## MiaSRN62

PS : Congrats to whoever got a waitlist come through !!! *Go WD !*  Here's hoping others come through---*keliblue* !  
I'm on one myself for Oct 7 (one night). Just needed to add an extra night on because the airfare is SOOOOO much cheaper on Mon vs Sunday.  Anyone know how many active waitlists we can have ?
Happy Tuesday to you as well *Jimmytammy* !!!!

Thanks !


----------



## sleepydog25

MiaSRN62 said:


> PS : Congrats to whoever got a waitlist come through !!! *Go WD !* Here's hoping others come through---*keliblue* !
> I'm on one myself for Oct 7 (one night). Just needed to add an extra night on because the airfare is SOOOOO much cheaper on Mon vs Sunday. Anyone know how many active waitlists we can have ?
> Happy Tuesday to you as well *Jimmytammy* !!!!
> 
> Thanks !


I believe the number is two.


----------



## Muushka

Good job on the turtle Maria.  A nurse even at WDW!  I hope the big guy is OK.  He looks so sad......


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks *sleepydog* !

And *Muush*....he did look sad. You can't really see the big fish hook in his neck---but he/she would extend it's neck out all the way and it was deep. My husband was going to remove it with a small set of pliars he had but was afraid what would happen if the turtle bled afterwards.  I'm a huge animal lover. I told the manager at OKW I was not going home until I saw the turtle rescued. He was in the parking lot and any car could have pulled up and ran right over him. We stood guard until the Disney peeps came !


----------



## Muushka

Awww, poor guy.  I hope he is all right.  

Did anyone get the email about DVC cruise in June special price?



> For just $157 per person, per night, Members can book a verandah stateroom of their choice
> on select 7-Night Caribbean sailings aboard the Disney Fantasy in June, 2012.
> (Total voyage fare is $1099 per person).



Such a deal!


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Awww, poor guy.  I hope he is all right.
> 
> Did anyone get the email about DVC cruise in June special price?
> 
> 
> 
> Such a deal!



I was just looking at that. 

Sounds to me like they didn't sell enough rooms and are looking for what they apparently think might be a quick sell.  In looking at inventory myself, I see several categories that need a boost.  The pricing is fairly good, for those verandah rooms.


----------



## stopher1

MiaSRN62 said:


> Thank you guys....glad you enjoyed the couple groupie meet pics !
> Hi *Christopher* ! Glad you made it home safely---I know you even got time to run to a park before you left ! It was so nice to meet you---and *Joy* for a second time.
> Oh Christopher....right after we parted, I headed back to our room to finish packing up and loading the car (we drove).  Husband came running up to tell me a big turtle was stranded in the OKW parking lot (we were bldg 17) with a fishing hook in his neck. I immediately ran back to the HH and alerted management who sent out Animal Management within 10 min.  They took this poor guy away in a cooler and assured me they would help him and release him. So we were assiting in a turtle rescue right after I left you Christopher !
> 
> Here's our OKW turtle :
> this is our guy : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Florida_softshell_turtle



And such a good friend indeed - a friend to those in need - even of the four legged variety!


----------



## sleepydog25

Muushka said:


> Awww, poor guy. I hope he is all right.
> 
> Did anyone get the email about DVC cruise in June special price?
> 
> 
> 
> Such a deal!


Oh, wow.  We would so love to do this. . .sigh. . .must. . .not. . .think. . .about. . .it. . .have. . .wedding. . .to. . .pay. . .for. . .sigh


----------



## blossomz

So glad the okw folks helped out with the little guy! 

I got the email too.  It is tempting...but June ...just not sure. May call tomorrow just to see what exactly is open.


----------



## jimmytammy

Maria, I bet that fellow(or lady) is at AK in the care of their vets right now all because of you


----------



## Muushka

stopher1 said:


> I was just looking at that.
> 
> Sounds to me like they didn't sell enough rooms and are looking for what they apparently think might be a quick sell.  In looking at inventory myself, I see several categories that need a boost.  The pricing is fairly good, for those verandah rooms.



Really, you think the price is fairly good?  I thought it was a pretty good deal.  Have I lost my touch????


----------



## MiaSRN62

jimmytammy said:


> Maria, I bet that fellow(or lady) is at AK in the care of their vets right now all because of you



I hope so *JT *!  They seemed genuinely concerned as we were 


And *Muush*....YES....saw that ! Wow tempting....so very tempting. Rob and I are actually considering a Fantasy cruise in late Sept (Sept 29-Oct 6).  That is a VERY good price because it's about the same as we are looking at for a PORTHOLE cabin in HURRICANE season ! So I'd say, that is a good deal for a verandah.  Of course, if we had to choose, we are choosing to cruise with our friends who are already booked on that Sept 29 cruise and inviting us to join them.


----------



## blossomz

The price is GREAT!  Just called and you can get ANY size cabin with verandah for that price!  I'm tempted...but they are selling out like hotcakes...as the phrase goes!  Anyone get on board with one?


----------



## Muushka

blossomz said:


> The price is GREAT!  Just called and you can get ANY size cabin with verandah for that price!  I'm tempted...but they are selling out like hotcakes...as the phrase goes!  Anyone get on board with one?



Can you book more than one cabin with that discount?


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Really, you think the price is fairly good?  I thought it was a pretty good deal.  Have I lost my touch????



Not at all.  It is a great price.  Just messin' with you Barb.  

Coming in at more than 50% off the regular, it is a great price.  Looking at those sailings, most rooms at regular price are between $300-$400 nightly.  I'd be going myself if I didn't have so much going on in June already.


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Can you book more than one cabin with that discount?



Members can book up to 3 staterooms with this discount.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Boy, I wish the Wozes would be able to take advantage!  We even have an extended vacation together at the end of June, but it's at HHI!  It figures, we're paying  more for the 5 night Dream cruise, plus we've inside cabins there!  But if you factor in what we've already paid toward this family trip, well, we're sticking with what we have.


----------



## wildernessDad

I have the Soarin' music playing in my head as I push through work towards Saturday, when the big bird (no, not a yellow bird) takes us to MCO.

Three days to go, baby!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Theres an excellent chance of being upgraded with this discount as well. We took advantage of a similar discount for the Med last year and was upgraded from a Cat 10C to a Cat 6A!!! Wow just saw you can get any verandah, well then don't need the upgrade!! So wish I could go...


----------



## twokats

One more week and we will be home at the lodge!!!  I am so ready!

I think I will panic this time.  I have so much left to do and only 5 days to get it done!!!


----------



## Muushka

Have a great time all who are there or preparing!


----------



## Corinne

twokats said:


> One more week and we will be home at the lodge!!!  I am so ready!
> 
> I think I will panic this time.  I have so much left to do and only 5 days to get it done!!!



I hear you! We leave on SUNDAY!  Now, don't get me wrong, I am so excited--but so much is going on between now and then! I am *mostly* packed though, so that's good!


----------



## wildernessDad

Corinne said:


> I hear you! We leave on SUNDAY!  Now, don't get me wrong, I am so excited--but so much is going on between now and then! I am *mostly* packed though, so that's good!



We're not packed completely!  This is unheard of for me!  It will/must happen tonight!  We leave on Saturday!

In other news, I am forcing myself to work at work.  I told my boss that I'd be at work tomorrow physically.    He laughed, fortunately.  But... it's true!  What can I say?


----------



## wildernessDad

I've taken my twitter account public.  I am @wildernessDad.  I'll post vacation pictures via twitter.  Please feel free to follow.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

wildernessDad said:


> I've taken my twitter account public.  I am @wildernessDad.  I'll post vacation pictures via twitter.  Please feel free to follow.



There! Does one need a Twitter account to follow? I don't have one


----------



## stopher1

wildernessDad said:


> I've taken my twitter account public.  I am @wildernessDad.  I'll post vacation pictures via twitter.  Please feel free to follow.



I'm following you wD!  I'm @NeverlandAdven


----------



## blossomz

Me too!  @disneysister1


----------



## Inkmahm

BWV Dreamin said:


> There! Does one need a Twitter account to follow? I don't have one



Same here!

Also, a VERY belated happy bday to DizneyDad!  


Just got back last night from our two weeks in PA with Dynaguy's family.  Had a really good time although it is good to be back in our own bed.  

I also got the DVC invite for the June cruise but June is our 2 week family fishing trip with all the relatives so it is not possible for us to cruise.  We already have a week on the Fantasy booked for December so we can hope that maybe there will be an announced discount for that trip, too.

I wonder if any of the DVC members booked on cruises in June using points will get any discount?


----------



## jimmytammy

Just checking in....HAPPY FRIDAY EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## wildernessDad

BWV Dreamin said:


> There! Does one need a Twitter account to follow? I don't have one



Yes, you would need a twitter account.


----------



## eliza61

The old guy gets to come home today!!!  Still a long road to go but right now I'm taking my blessings where I can get them.

My prince charming is coming home.


----------



## blossomz

eliza61 said:


> The old guy gets to come home today!!!  Still a long road to go but right now I'm taking my blessings where I can get them.
> 
> My prince charming is coming home.



Eliza!  That is great news!   Pixie dust and prayers!


----------



## Corinne

wildernessDad said:


> We're not packed completely!  This is unheard of for me!  It will/must happen tonight!  We leave on Saturday!
> 
> In other news, I am forcing myself to work at work.  I told my boss that I'd be at work tomorrow physically.    He laughed, fortunately.  But... it's true!  What can I say?



Ha! I hear you there! Vacation mode has begun--although I do have a lot to do here!

I will be following you WD! I am @dvctink, but I do not do any tweeting --yet--


----------



## Corinne

Yes,* Eliza*!!!Continued prayers coming your way!!


----------



## wildernessDad

eliza61 said:


> The old guy gets to come home today!!!  Still a long road to go but right now I'm taking my blessings where I can get them.
> 
> My prince charming is coming home.



Glad to hear it!  I hope that he pulls through with flying colors!  You KNOW that we groupies have your back!


----------



## wildernessDad




----------



## twinklebug

eliza61 said:


> The old guy gets to come home today!!!  Still a long road to go but right now I'm taking my blessings where I can get them.
> 
> My prince charming is coming home.



Fantastic news Eliza!


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

eliza61 said:


> The old guy gets to come home today!!!  Still a long road to go but right now I'm taking my blessings where I can get them.
> 
> My prince charming is coming home.



What a beautiful post.  Many good wishes and positive thoughts coming your way.


----------



## stopher1

eliza61 said:


> The old guy gets to come home today!!!  Still a long road to go but right now I'm taking my blessings where I can get them.
> 
> My prince charming is coming home.



Fantastic news Eliza!


----------



## Pirate Granny

Wonderful news


----------



## DisneyNutzy

eliza61 said:


> The old guy gets to come home today!!!  Still a long road to go but right now I'm taking my blessings where I can get them.
> 
> My prince charming is coming home.



Great news Eliza!!


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> The old guy gets to come home today!!!  Still a long road to go but right now I'm taking my blessings where I can get them.
> 
> My prince charming is coming home.



Now THAT is an answer to prayers.

Welcome home to the Old Guy!  Prayers WILL continue.


----------



## Inkmahm

eliza61 said:


> The old guy gets to come home today!!!  Still a long road to go but right now I'm taking my blessings where I can get them.
> 
> My prince charming is coming home.



  Yes!  Excellent news!  Still praying for good health for your husband.


----------



## jimmytammy

Wonderful news Eliza!  Prayers continuing


----------



## Granny

Eliza...very gratifying to hear your news.  We are all pulling and praying for The Old Guy and your family.  Blessings to you.  

And blessings to all Groupies as well.  My wife and daughters are wrapping up a fantastic week in The World tomorrow.  I just talked to DW and she said the weather has been fantastic and the lines pretty short.  They've done everything they wanted to do, and she said it was great to see my 21 year old daughter so excited to be back (she hasn't been able to make a trip for more than 2 years because of her college schedule and summer jobs).  

I know I'm a day early, but I'd like to wish all the Groupie Moms, Grandmothers, Aunts and those who have nurtured and impacted our young ones (that means I'm including every Groupie lady) a very warm and happy Mother's Day.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*eliza*....such wonderful awesome news !!! So happy for you guys !

*WildernessDad*.....have FUN in the WORLD !!!

*Granny*....thanks so much for the Mom Day wishes !!! My hubby is taking me to Hershey, PA tonight and tomorrow for some pampering and alone time for us. He has a nice dinner for us planned at a Hershey restaurant. My youngest is almost 19 next month so no kids this trip.  Glad your wife and daughter are enjoying some great weather and short lines (we had the same April 29-May 3).


----------



## MiaSRN62

I will be in Hershey PA tonight and tomorrow so wanted to take this opportunity to wish all the Groupie moms a beautiful day on "Be Kind to Mom Day" !!!!

I'm going with a mom/baby theme here with the pics !


----------



## blossomz

Hey Maria! You'll be in my neck of the woods!  Enjoy-we're having great weather!   Photos are great!


----------



## twokats

Four more days for us!  We watched the Fantasy leave Port Canaveral and my DH was telling me 'two more weeks and we will be there'!!!!!

I still have so much to do.  Suitcases are out, but so far not much is near them, and my goal was to be packed today!  We got almost 5 inches of rain yesterday in about a four hour span.  It has been a little chilly today and I have not been in much of a rush.  Gotta get my mindset to a little speedier tempo.  

I also wish all my Groupie mom friends a





Mine will be hectic with packing I expect, but who knows what the family will decide to do.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Mothers Day to all the groupie moms!!!Thanks to your kids and hubbies for allowing us to share you here


----------



## jimmytammy

Tammy and I have been married 22 yrs today
All I can say is she has put up with a lot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stopher1

jimmytammy said:


> Tammy and I have been married 22 yrs today
> All I can say is she has put up with a lot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Happy Anniversary you two!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> I've taken my twitter account public.  I am @wildernessDad.  I'll post vacation pictures via twitter.  Please feel free to follow.



I'm following.  



eliza61 said:


> The old guy gets to come home today!!!  Still a long road to go but right now I'm taking my blessings where I can get them.
> 
> My prince charming is coming home.



GREAT news Eliza!!  Glad to hear it.


----------



## Inkmahm

jimmytammy said:


> Tammy and I have been married 22 yrs today
> All I can say is she has put up with a lot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Happy Anniversary!   And best wishes for many more happy years together.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Since WildernessDad twitter is now public can someone post a link so I can follow? I don't think you need an account to follow a public tweet but I could be wrong. I am definitely Twitter challenged!


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks Stopher and Inkmahm


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Tammy and I have been married 22 yrs today
> All I can say is she has put up with a lot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats!!

Eliza - Great news!  We're thrilled for you!


----------



## Inkmahm

BWV Dreamin said:


> Since WildernessDad twitter is now public can someone post a link so I can follow? I don't think you need an account to follow a public tweet but I could be wrong. I am definitely Twitter challenged!



I was told you have to have a Twitter account so I can't see it either.


----------



## Granny

Jimmy and Tammy, *
Happy Anniversary!!!*

Wow Jimmy...Mother's Day and Anniversary Day on the same day?  Sounds like the Daily Double...hope you didn't try the old "one gift for two occasions" trick! 

Heading out to the airport soon to pick up my wife and daughters.  I hope everyone's Mother's Day has been a joyous one.


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks sleepy and Granny


----------



## Corinne

Happy Mother's Day! I am thoroughly enjoying my day! I am sitting on the balcony of our room at the BCV 

Happy Anniversary Jimmy and Tammy!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Groupies 
Well, we're back! Sure hated to leave our Lodge behind, but it's good to be home! Our 4-footed family members missed us and the grass looks to be a foot high.  Ohio is about 65 today - I much prefer Floridas warm sun to the Ohio rain.

I'll go back and read to get caught up, but seeing on this page that:
1) the old guy is coming home - is great news Eliza! The home environment will promote healing and will certainly ease stress.
2) Jimmy and Tammy are celebrating their 22nd anniversary.  Wishing you a beautiful day as you celebrate your wedded bliss! I hope you enjoy your time in celebration with family, friends and each other!  Congratulations!
3) Corrine's at BCV - I so hated leaving Florida yesterday.  Enjoy your stay and have a great vacation!
4) Granny, I thought we might run into Cindy and the girls.  Unfortunately the opportunity never presented itself.  I'm sure you'll be glad to have your family home.
5) Like BWVDreamin, I'm also twitter challenged.  Guess I won't be keeping up with wilderness dad while he's in the World.

Wishing all our Groupie Moms and Moms-In-Law and Moms to be a very Happy Mothers Day!

Kathy, you should be next to leave....... oh the anticipation....

Di


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

BWV Dreamin said:


> Since WildernessDad twitter is now public can someone post a link so I can follow? I don't think you need an account to follow a public tweet but I could be wrong. I am definitely Twitter challenged!



Try this:  wildernessDad


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> Tammy and I have been married 22 yrs today
> All I can say is she has put up with a lot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Happy Anniversary you two!

I am going to add you to the anniversary list ok?

You are only a few days ahead of DH and I, plus a few years behind!!!
My holiday of choice for getting married was Memorial weekend, plus we are 6 years ahead of you.  



DiznyDi said:


> Hi Groupies
> Well, we're back! Sure hated to leave our Lodge behind, but it's good to be home! Our 4-footed family members missed us and the grass looks to be a foot high.  Ohio is about 65 today - I much prefer Floridas warm sun to the Ohio rain.
> 
> I'll go back and read to get caught up, but seeing on this page that:
> 1) the old guy is coming home - is great news Eliza! The home environment will promote healing and will certainly ease stress.
> 2) Jimmy and Tammy are celebrating their 22nd anniversary.  Wishing you a beautiful day as you celebrate your wedded bliss! I hope you enjoy your time in celebration with family, friends and each other!  Congratulations!
> 3) Corrine's at BCV - I so hated leaving Florida yesterday.  Enjoy your stay and have a great vacation!
> 4) Granny, I thought we might run into Cindy and the girls.  Unfortunately the opportunity never presented itself.  I'm sure you'll be glad to have your family home.
> 5) Like BWVDreamin, I'm also twitter challenged.  Guess I won't be keeping up with wilderness dad while he's in the World.
> 
> Wishing all our Groupie Moms and Moms-In-Law and Moms to be a very Happy Mothers Day!
> 
> Kathy, you should be next to leave....... oh the anticipation....
> 
> Di



Yes, I am looking at all the clothes I pulled out and the suitcases that I am supposed to be putting them in.  But you can see what I am doing instead!
Four more days til we leave!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hi *blossomz*......sure had great weather this weekend in Harrisburg/Hershey. Hubby and I stayed at the Wyndham on Eisenhower Blvd. Had dinner at the Forebay at the Hershey Lodge on Sat night, then spent the day in Hersheypark on Sunday.  Just couldn't have asked for a better Mom's Day weekend ---except the days when my kids were younger and were home with me.  

*Dizny Di *and *Dad*....welcome back from the WORLD and the blissfulness of the Lodge !  

*Corrine*.....enjoy the BCV !!!!!  

And happy anniversary *Jimmytammy* !!!!!!!  All the best you guys !!!!!


----------



## debbieandroo

Hi, Groupies!

Just got back from a lovely week at BWV.  We had a delightful dinner at Artist's Point and my friend even bought a s'mores cupcake at Roaring Forks [recommended on the Disney Food Blog].  We wandered around the Villas looking for a way to peek inside a room but no one had left a door open!  I'll just have to stay there to see inside, I guess.  Such a gorgeous place, I can't wait to go back.

I participated in my first Disney race - the Expedition Everest Challenge.  Note the term 'participated' instead of 'ran' - not much running done by me....but, one of these days, I'm sure!  It was lots of fun and I definitely want to do that again.

Eliza, that is such wonderful news about your husband.  Home will be the perfect place for him to recover.

Happy Anniversary, Jimmy!  And happy belated Mother's Day, everyone else.

WildernessDad, I'm following you, too - with the same username that I have for the DIS.  Have a wonderful trip.


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> Tammy and I have been married 22 yrs today
> All I can say is she has put up with a lot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Happy Anniversary, you two!!  Wishing you a great many more years.

thanks everyone for all the love and support.  This continues to be my very happy place. 

Welcome home everyone who's recently returned.  PICTURES!!  I need pictures.  The old guy and I are cautiously eyeing sneaking down to the lodge in October.  Right now he still has a "pic" line in him (a port that allows blood to be drawn, so he doesn't have to be stuck every time) and will probably have that for the next 4 months, so we're not sure how traveling will work with that.  Hummmm, wonder what bells and whistles he'd set off at airport security with that...

Wilderness Dad, I swore I was going to do the twitter thing.  facebook is about all I can handle but I'm going to have to join just to follow you.  Thanks for the invite.


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks for the congrats folks and for adding us twokats.

Welcome back Dad and Di, glad yall made it home safely

Eliza, plan that trip, plan that trip, plan that trip(in the mode of move that bus from Home Makeover)

I have rejoined twitter and will hopefully get to following all who are on here soon.  I am following WD and Cheer4Bison right now.

Everyone have a great day!!!!


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> Happy Anniversary, you two!!  Wishing you a great many more years.
> 
> thanks everyone for all the love and support.  This continues to be my very happy place.
> 
> Welcome home everyone who's recently returned.  PICTURES!!  I need pictures.  The old guy and I are cautiously eyeing sneaking down to the lodge in October.  Right now he still has a "pic" line in him (a port that allows blood to be drawn, so he doesn't have to be stuck every time) and will probably have that for the next 4 months, so we're not sure how traveling will work with that.  Hummmm, wonder what bells and whistles he'd set off at airport security with that...
> 
> Wilderness Dad, I swore I was going to do the twitter thing.  facebook is about all I can handle but I'm going to have to join just to follow you.  Thanks for the invite.



I hope that you are able to get to our  happy spot !



twokats said:


> Happy Anniversary you two!
> 
> I am going to add you to the anniversary list ok?
> 
> You are only a few days ahead of DH and I, plus a few years behind!!!
> My holiday of choice for getting married was Memorial weekend, plus we are 6 years ahead of you.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am looking at all the clothes I pulled out and the suitcases that I am supposed to be putting them in.  But you can see what I am doing instead!
> Four more days til we leave!!!



Can you put us on the list too?  April 25, 1992  20 years!!  Thanks Kathy 

Happy Anniversary JimmyTammy!!

Welcome back Diane and Rich!  I enjoyed your journey.

Oh!  And belated Happy Mother's Day to all of our Groupie Moms!



As an aside, a very scary thing happened to me yesterday.  We were in Charlotte with my in-laws.  FIL's wife has a tanning bed.  It is in a dark room with a bedspread over it.  It looks like a coffin.

So I am looking for their new kitten (big surprise there ) and I see this thing (which deep down inside I know is a tanning bed) with a little light shining on it.  So I wonder what the source of the LED light is, thinking it is something from somewhere else causing the light.  I put my hand over it to follow the path and accidently touched it.  
Suddenly the entire thing has an eerie glow around the perimeter that starts looking like a new age Dracula flick.  I start yelling for the owner Lynn!! Lynn!!!  Come here!!!  What a dork I am!  She took that coffin down STAT.


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> I hope that you are able to get to our  happy spot !
> 
> 
> 
> Can you put us on the list too?  April 25, 1992  20 years!!  Thanks Kathy
> 
> Happy Anniversary JimmyTammy!!
> 
> Welcome back Diane and Rich!  I enjoyed your journey.
> 
> Oh!  And belated Happy Mother's Day to all of our Groupie Moms!
> 
> 
> 
> As an aside, a very scary thing happened to me yesterday.  We were in Charlotte with my in-laws.  FIL's wife has a tanning bed.  It is in a dark room with a bedspread over it.  It looks like a coffin.
> 
> So I am looking for their new kitten (big surprise there ) and I see this thing (which deep down inside I know is a tanning bed) with a little light shining on it.  So I wonder what the source of the LED light is, thinking it is something from somewhere else causing the light.  I put my hand over it to follow the path and accidently touched it.
> *Suddenly the entire thing has an eerie glow around the perimeter that starts looking like a new age Dracula flick.  I start yelling for the owner Lynn!! Lynn!!!  Come here!!!  What a dork I am!  She took that coffin down *STAT.



LOL, my kindred spirit!!  You're better than me.  I have a small cross chain that generally wear daily.  I probably would have wiped that sucker out waiting for drac, to show up!!
I'm sort of a Johnny depp fan so dark shadows is definitely on my list to see.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Try this: wildernessDad


 
Now I can read along!! Thanks Kathy!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Hi all!

No, I did not stay behind at The Lodge when DiznyDi came home, although we both thought it would be a good idea if we just hid out in a corner of the lobby for a few weeks  who would notice?

So much to tell, and with being out of the office for TWO WEEKS banana there is much more to do to pay the bills before I can share the story too much.  Pictures will follow in a few days.

The Lodge was as great as ever.  We stayed in a two bedroom 4th floor courtyard villa and loved the view of the lake over the quiet pool.  DD & SIL joined us for the last week of our stay.

One quick story, then off to work:

We decided to stay for the afternoon at The Lodge and enjoy the pool.  It was about 5PM when all of a sudden a mass of humanity came surging over the stone bridge walkway from the lake/main pool.  Instantly there were people diving in, kids screaming, guys with beer bottles tucked into the wastebands of their suits, cannon balls . . . . and that was just in the hot tub.  The pool became very crowded with virtually no place just to stand and soak without having a small fry with goggles ram into you while showing off to mommy.  Wow.  It was just like that scene from Caddy Shack - Caddy Appreciation Day (Caddies welcome 11:00 to 11:05).  and as quickly as it rolled in, it was gone in about 20 minutes.  Apparently they had closed the main pool for some brief scheduled maintenance (dumb timing) and told everyone that they could use the DVC pool, so they all felt obligated to try it out.  One guy did apologize to me with a brief comment, "They said it was all right if we used your pool".  I had no idea what he was talking about until later.

Looking forward to the next adventure at The Lodge . . . .


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka
That is too funny

Dad
I got that image of Caddyshack in my mind...good thing somebody didnt throw a BabyRuth candy bar in


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Muushka
> That is too funny
> 
> Dad
> I got that image of Caddyshack in my mind...good thing somebody didnt throw a BabyRuth candy bar in



 I thought the same thing!  I was afraid that they had come over from FW .


----------



## jimmytammy

At midnight, I will have cracked the 200 mark...199 days to go


----------



## MiaSRN62

eliza61 said:


> Happy Anniversary, you two!!  Wishing you a great many more years.
> 
> thanks everyone for all the love and support.  This continues to be my very happy place.
> 
> Welcome home everyone who's recently returned.  PICTURES!!  I need pictures.  The old guy and I are cautiously eyeing sneaking down to the lodge in October.  Right now he still has a "pic" line in him (a port that allows blood to be drawn, so he doesn't have to be stuck every time) and will probably have that for the next 4 months, so we're not sure how traveling will work with that.  Hummmm, wonder what bells and whistles he'd set off at airport security with that...
> 
> Wilderness Dad, I swore I was going to do the twitter thing.  facebook is about all I can handle but I'm going to have to join just to follow you.  Thanks for the invite.


*eliza*...if you are on FB please feel free to "friend" me if you'd like. I'll send you a PM. 
Also....great to hear about your husband. I think you should plan an October trip if you have the doctor's blessing !  You should be fine to travel with the PICC line. They can show you how to flush it with saline to keep it patent.  I think a good dose of the Lodge will lift both your spirits !!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

debbieandroo said:


> Hi, Groupies!
> 
> Just got back from a lovely week at BWV.  We had a delightful dinner at Artist's Point and my friend even bought a s'mores cupcake at Roaring Forks [recommended on the Disney Food Blog].  We wandered around the Villas looking for a way to peek inside a room but no one had left a door open!  I'll just have to stay there to see inside, I guess.  Such a gorgeous place, I can't wait to go back.
> 
> I participated in my first Disney race - the Expedition Everest Challenge.  Note the term 'participated' instead of 'ran' - not much running done by me....but, one of these days, I'm sure!  It was lots of fun and I definitely want to do that again.
> 
> Eliza, that is such wonderful news about your husband.  Home will be the perfect place for him to recover.
> 
> Happy Anniversary, Jimmy!  And happy belated Mother's Day, everyone else.
> 
> WildernessDad, I'm following you, too - with the same username that I have for the DIS.  Have a wonderful trip.



Congrats on your 1st WDW race!  Thats quite a feat, walk or run  Tammy has done 2 half marathons there and I am in awe.

Glad you had a great trip.  We love BWV!


----------



## jimmytammy

I have been inspired by WildernessDad to follow along his trip on Twitter.  If anyone here is on there, I go by @jimmytammy, no big surprise there


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies!
We are having a great time as always! Hoping to get over to our Lodge tonight, I am soooo yearning to be there! I posted this on the misc folder but thought I would ask here too......

At the BCV right now and I am wondering, did it recently become common practice for mouse keeping to just hand over a basket full of towels/tp/trash bags, etc.? We had a knock on the door at 8:30 this morning and the women gave my dh the basket and asked for our trash. We have noticed baskets left outside of guest rooms all week. I find this odd.  Has anyone else experience this?


----------



## DiznyDi

Corrine - We're just back from VWL, no baskets left outside the doors and we did have T&T.

Here's our Mickey topiary sporting his new sign





And the new sign over the Villas entrance


----------



## Inkmahm

Corrine, when we were at the THV back in March, there were baskets at the doors for T&T service.  They were dropped off early, before we left for the park  When we came back, T&T was handled as normal.

I think it is odd if they just handed the basket to you.


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies!
> We are having a great time as always! Hoping to get over to our Lodge tonight, I am soooo yearning to be there! I posted this on the misc folder but thought I would ask here too......
> 
> At the BCV right now and I am wondering, did it recently become common practice for mouse keeping to just hand over a basket full of towels/tp/trash bags, etc.? We had a knock on the door at 8:30 this morning and the women gave my dh the basket and asked for our trash. We have noticed baskets left outside of guest rooms all week. I find this odd.  Has anyone else experience this?



We have had this happen a couple times at VWL.  I think the reason they do this is once they have knocked, and we answer, they realize we arent out of the room, so rather than wait, they just hand us the stuff.  I think it depends on which mousekeeper it is.

Have a great trip!  And enjoy that trip to WL if you havent been yet.  Think about us while there


----------



## jimmytammy

DiznyDi said:


> Corrine - We're just back from VWL, no baskets left outside the doors and we did have T&T.
> 
> Here's our Mickey topiary sporting his new sign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the new sign over the Villas entrance



Love the pics!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Corinne

Thanks for all the responses! They never came back, which is fine, although, I do find the whole thing odd. We did take a nice trip the Lodge last night.  it was bustling-lots of people milling around. The weather has been less than perfect, but what can you do? Hoping for a little bit of sun today.


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> Thanks for all the responses! They never came back, which is fine, although, I do find the whole thing odd. We did take a nice trip the Lodge last night.  it was bustling-lots of people milling around. The weather has been less than perfect, but what can you do? Hoping for a little bit of sun today.



We have friends from back home down there now at OKW, and David said yesterday was the 1st without rain since Mon., though it was hot. Wish I were there

BTW
HAPPY FRIDAY FOLKS!!!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

I have to share this folks...

My mom who is 72, for the last few yrs has entered a local senior games/talent contest.  She has played the piano every year and is pretty good, but alas, has never won, never been 2nd, 3rd, anything.  Well this year, she entered 3 oil paintings...bear in mind she didnt start painting until a few mos. ago.  Lo and behold, she won 1st, 2nd and Best of show with all 3!!  I am so proud of her!  She had never won anything up until this point in her life.  Way to go Mom!!


----------



## DiznyDi

JT - We've added an extra day to our Dec trip. At your convenience, would you kindly add Dec 7 BLT to the Groupie vacation schedule?

As we approach June, the 6 mo. ADR's open up. We should be thinking about whether or not we'd like to plan a breakfast/ lunch/dinner meet, date, time and place. Post your thoughts and lets get some preliminary plans in place. 
Meal-no meal? Meet in a park- or Carolwood Pacific room?  Thoughts?

We had such an enjoyable evening with tea pot, her DH, and Stopher.  Unfortunately we weren't able to make the connection with Maria.  We were doubly blessed spending time with Stopher at Hollywood Studios prior to his departure. Such fun!

Enjoy your weekend Groupies! Ohio is to get into the 80's today. Love the sun!


----------



## DiznyDi

JT - I must have been writing while you were posting...
Kudos and big congratulations to your Mom!  How very thrilling for her and for your family. Maybe you could post a pic of her winning entry. I'd love to see it!


----------



## twokats

We got here about noon on Thursday and when we got to the room there was a message waiting for us on the phone.  It was Mickey and Minnie singing 'Happy Anniversary', plus later that afternoon the lodge left us a card and a box with a little cake in it.  It had been raining earlier that day (saw the puddles), and last night there was a fifteen minute rain.  Of course it was while I was walkiing back to the Mickey Dolenz concert thing at Epcot, but he was good.  The rest of the day was beautiful.
They are still doing work around the front of the main lodge, but it is not noisy or anything.


----------



## wildernessDad

Well, we are back from our too short stay at AKV Jambo House GV.  We had a great time with our granddaughter. In all, everybody had a lot of fun.


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> I have to share this folks...
> 
> My mom who is 72, for the last few yrs has entered a local senior games/talent contest.  She has played the piano every year and is pretty good, but alas, has never won, never been 2nd, 3rd, anything.  Well this year, she entered 3 oil paintings...bear in mind she didnt start painting until a few mos. ago.  Lo and behold, she won 1st, 2nd and Best of show with all 3!!  I am so proud of her!  She had never won anything up until this point in her life.  Way to go Mom!!



That is awesome for your mom!  Congratulations.  Any chance of seeing her painting?  Can you post it?  I know, pushy 



DiznyDi said:


> JT - We've added an extra day to our Dec trip. At your convenience, would you kindly add Dec 7 BLT to the Groupie vacation schedule?
> 
> As we approach June, the 6 mo. ADR's open up. We should be thinking about whether or not we'd like to plan a breakfast/ lunch/dinner meet, date, time and place. Post your thoughts and lets get some preliminary plans in place.
> Meal-no meal? Meet in a park- or Carolwood Pacific room?  Thoughts?
> 
> We had such an enjoyable evening with tea pot, her DH, and Stopher.  Unfortunately we weren't able to make the connection with Maria.  We were doubly blessed spending time with Stopher at Hollywood Studios prior to his departure. Such fun!
> 
> Enjoy your weekend Groupies! Ohio is to get into the 80's today. Love the sun!



We would love to meet up with you!  Seeing you 2 at MK 2 years ago was one of our highlights!  Breakfast would be great.  Meeting at the parks is great!  We are at VWL from 12/9 thru 12/14 (then off on our 14 night Christmas cruise!)
Anyone doing the MVMCP?  That would be a blast!

Who else is in??



twokats said:


> We got here about noon on Thursday and when we got to the room there was a message waiting for us on the phone.  It was Mickey and Minnie singing 'Happy Anniversary', plus later that afternoon the lodge left us a card and a box with a little cake in it.  It had been raining earlier that day (saw the puddles), and last night there was a fifteen minute rain.  Of course it was while I was walkiing back to the Mickey Dolenz concert thing at Epcot, but he was good.  The rest of the day was beautiful.
> They are still doing work around the front of the main lodge, but it is not noisy or anything.



Hi Kathy 

That is so sweet, they gave you a little anniversary cake and sang!
Happy Anniversary!

As a side note, my personal favorite Monkee was Mickey (precursor to future Mickey love   Could be!)

He had a great voice and he was the funniest Monkee! (My opinion, of course, no Monkee wars please )


----------



## wildernessDad

We had a great time over all and my DGD got on Soarin', Splash Mountain and Tower of Terror for the first time.  She doesn't want to get onto Tower of Terror again.


----------



## Inkmahm

DiznyDi said:


> JT - We've added an extra day to our Dec trip. At your convenience, would you kindly add Dec 7 BLT to the Groupie vacation schedule?
> 
> As we approach June, the 6 mo. ADR's open up. We should be thinking about whether or not we'd like to plan a breakfast/ lunch/dinner meet, date, time and place. Post your thoughts and lets get some preliminary plans in place.
> Meal-no meal? Meet in a park- or Carolwood Pacific room?  Thoughts?
> 
> We had such an enjoyable evening with tea pot, her DH, and Stopher.  Unfortunately we weren't able to make the connection with Maria.  We were doubly blessed spending time with Stopher at Hollywood Studios prior to his departure. Such fun!
> 
> Enjoy your weekend Groupies! Ohio is to get into the 80's today. Love the sun!



Beautiful here in WI today, too!  We'd love to attend another groupie meet.  Timing for us will revolve around the niece we are bringing with us in Dec.  We're on the cruise until the 8th and send Haley back home on the 9th.  A meet on the 10th, 11th, or 12th (the day we go home) would probably work best for us.  Does that fit the dates for everyone else?

I like the Carolwood Pacific room if it is a large group.  We had to split up at breakfast into two tables last time.


----------



## DiznyDi

Thanks for checking in with us Kathy! How very special, an Anniversary greeting from Mickey and Minnie AND a cake! Hope you enjoyed every last morsel of that cake. 

OK, so it looks like we have Muush and Mr. Muush 12-9 to 12/14 to . Inkmahm and Dynaguy after the 9th to the 12th.
DDad and I will be there 7-15 and are good to do whatever.  You're right about our breakfast Karen, it was really unfortunate we were separated.  When we had done this previously we were all together at one long table.

When I recently added on a day to our Dec. trip, the CM gave me these dates as the member discounted dates for MVMCP: Nov 9, 12, 15, 25, 27; Dec 2, 4, 6, and 11.  I thought she also said the 13th, though I don't have it written down on my notes.  I questioned so many days discounted - my recollection was only 3-4 days have previously been discounted. So maybe these are discounted and maybe they aren't...... She gave me a price of $54.95 + tax.  Anyway, DDad and I are considering going on the 13th if available or the 11th.

Nice to have you back WildernessDad! Good to hear your trip went well especially having your granddaughter along - how very special.  Make those memories! She'll grow up much too soon. And I'm with her for the Tower of Terror- did it once, won't do it again.


----------



## blossomz

Beautiful day here in south central PA as well!  Just dropping by to say how nice it is to see such happy posts!


----------



## Muushka

Youcher Diane, those MVMCP prices are high.  I just looked it up, you are right, no more discount tickets after the 11th.  Have a good time!!!
If they add the 13th, we may go....undecided at this point.

Glad you had a great time WD!  I miss those dancing fellows already.....


----------



## jimmytammy

Di
Got your date in
BTW, count us in for a meet.  We will be there from the 2nd til the 14th, so the days you are thinking towards will work for us.  Just let us know when and where.  Looks like a bunch of us will be at VWL at that time!

WD, Welcome back.  Just look forward to the next trip!

twokats  Glad yall arrived safely, sounds like a good start to your trip!

I will get my moms pics photoed and inserted here soon.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Corrine*....we've never had a basket handed to us. However, that being said, we ALWAYS keep the "do not disturb" sign on the door until we are actually walking out to the parks. 

Happy anniversary *Kathy* ! Nice Minnie & Mickey touch !!!!

Di...love the photos you posted !!!!!

Congrats to *Jimmytammy's* mom ! Go mom ---good job rockin' those oil paintings out !!!!

Welcome back *WD* !!!! Glad you got to spend some fun time together with your granddaughter 

And *blossomz*...it truly was a gorgeous day in PA (though I am 90 min east of you), we had a great day in south eastern PA too !  Unfortunately I am working all weekend and missing most of it.  

Ohhh....and PS....I am so jealous listening to you all talk about your meet for Dec at WL.  Wish I could come !!! But once again, I will get to live vicariously through listening to all of you


----------



## DiznyDi

Oh Maria, so sorry you'll not be able to join us in December!  We'll miss you!

Here's the December line-up so far:
JT -                                Dec. 2-14
DiznyDi/Dad                   Dec. 7-15
Muush and Mr. Muush     Dec. 9-14
Inkmahm and Dynaguy  Dec. 10-12

How do you all feel about Monday Dec. 10?
or perhaps Sunday the 9th after Inkmahm's Haley has departed?


----------



## jimmytammy

DiznyDi said:


> Oh Maria, so sorry you'll not be able to join us in December!  We'll miss you!
> 
> Here's the December line-up so far:
> JT -                                Dec. 2-14
> DiznyDi/Dad                   Dec. 7-15
> Muush and Mr. Muush     Dec. 9-14
> Inkmahm and Dynaguy  Dec. 10-12
> 
> How do you all feel about Monday Dec. 10?
> or perhaps Sunday the 9th after Inkmahm's Haley has departed?



Good with any of those Di


----------



## Muushka

I haven't looked at park hours yet, but if there is a night when most are closed rather early (sans EPCOT of course, always open until 9+) would anyone be interested in a progressive dinner?  Appetizers one place, main course another and dessert at another?  I have always wanted to participate in one and have never had the opportunity.


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> I haven't looked at park hours yet, but if there is a night when most are closed rather early (sans EPCOT of course, always open until 9+) would anyone be interested in a progressive dinner?  Appetizers one place, main course another and dessert at another?  I have always wanted to participate in one and have never had the opportunity.



Are you thinking resorts, DTD, etc. vs. not being in park(s)?  Sounds intriguing!


----------



## DiznyDi

Muushka said:


> I haven't looked at park hours yet, but if there is a night when most are closed rather early (sans EPCOT of course, always open until 9+) would anyone be interested in a progressive dinner?  Appetizers one place, main course another and dessert at another?  I have always wanted to participate in one and have never had the opportunity.



Sounds like fun! Maybe we could do the monorail resorts?


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> I have to share this folks...
> 
> My mom who is 72, for the last few yrs has entered a local senior games/talent contest.  She has played the piano every year and is pretty good, but alas, has never won, never been 2nd, 3rd, anything.  Well this year, she entered 3 oil paintings...bear in mind she didnt start painting until a few mos. ago.  Lo and behold, she won 1st, 2nd and Best of show with all 3!!  I am so proud of her!  She had never won anything up until this point in her life.  Way to go Mom!!



Love it! Thanks for sharing Jimmy! Congrats to your mom~she must be so thrilled!


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Are you thinking resorts, DTD, etc. vs. not being in park(s)?  Sounds intriguing!





DiznyDi said:


> Sounds like fun! Maybe we could do the monorail resorts?



Oops, silly me.  I was thinking at the VWL, in our rooms, but maybe you are on to something!


----------



## jimmytammy

DiznyDi said:


> Sounds like fun! Maybe we could do the monorail resorts?



That would be cool!


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> Love it! Thanks for sharing Jimmy! Congrats to your mom~she must be so thrilled!



Thanks Corrine!  I am still going to post the pics soon.


----------



## Inkmahm

DiznyDi said:


> Oh Maria, so sorry you'll not be able to join us in December!  We'll miss you!
> 
> Here's the December line-up so far:
> JT -                                Dec. 2-14
> DiznyDi/Dad                   Dec. 7-15
> Muush and Mr. Muush     Dec. 9-14
> Inkmahm and Dynaguy  Dec. 10-12
> 
> How do you all feel about Monday Dec. 10?
> or perhaps Sunday the 9th after Inkmahm's Haley has departed?



Monday is first choice for me but could also do Sunday the 9th.  I'm guessing Haley will have a late morning flight.


----------



## Inkmahm

DiznyDi said:


> Sounds like fun! Maybe we could do the monorail resorts?



I like this idea!


----------



## cheer4bison

Congrats to JimmyTammy's Mom!!!  That's awesome.

And WildernessDad, will you be posting any photos of the grand villa?  Would love to see them!  It was fun following you on Twitter while you were at the world.

And if any of the groupies are bored with Tueday night TV, there's a live webcast about Disney vacations tomorrow night on the Disney Parks Blog.  More details at this link:  http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2012/05/moms-panel-melissa-joan-hart-live-2/

You may even see a familiar groupie!  Wish me luck!


----------



## jimmytammy

cheer4bison said:


> Congrats to JimmyTammy's Mom!!!  That's awesome.
> 
> And WildernessDad, will you be posting any photos of the grand villa?  Would love to see them!  It was fun following you on Twitter while you were at the world.
> 
> And if any of the groupies are bored with Tueday night TV, there's a live webcast about Disney vacations tomorrow night on the Disney Parks Blog.  More details at this link:  http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2012/05/moms-panel-melissa-joan-hart-live-2/
> 
> You may even see a familiar groupie!  Wish me luck!



Awesome!  We will be listening!!  Moose Dust blowing your way for all goes well


----------



## twokats

OK Groupies, heads up. . . . . I am taking a break from vacation to get all this lined up!!!

I have the little mouse waiting, the tables are all ready and a fire is going for us to celebrate Maria's (MiaSRN62) birthday tomorrow May 23!  


Happy Birthday Maria!!!  
Hope it is the best.


----------



## Muushka

Awesome birthday mouse Kathy!!!


*Happy Birthday Maria!!​*
I'll bring the coffee!!


----------



## DiznyDi

I'll run over to Norway and will bring their wonderful fresh fruit cream puffs to the party.





*Happy Birthday Maria!*


----------



## twinklebug

twokats said:


> OK Groupies, heads up. . . . . I am taking a break from vacation to get all this lined up!!!
> 
> I have the little mouse waiting, the tables are all ready and a fire is going for us to celebrate Maria's (MiaSRN62) birthday tomorrow May 23!



Oh no! someone got to Mickey and ripped his little nose off!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Happy Birthday Maria! *


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Maria!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats
Thanks for sharing those pics, I needed a VWL fix really bad


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey folks
 I know we all have stress in our lives, whether its work related, family, medical, etc.  How we deal with it, thats where I need help.  Mine is mostly work related.  We are fortunate to have work, in fact, we have a little more than I can handle right now, but if I give it up, we have none.  I have concerns for my health, diagnosed with high blood pressure recently, so with meds, thats slowly coming down. 

  A few weeks back, I was ready to walk away from it. But so many depend on me and our business.  Not just employees and their families, but subs and their families.  We are one big family, I consider, like us here.

 So I ask for prayer from you folks.  Mostly how to deal with the stress.  I know if I turn it all over to Him, He will take care of it.  I need to remind myself of that constantly.

 I appreciate you all and consider you family

Edit:  BTW, sorry for hijacking this page, looking back and realize I have invaded this space!!!!


----------



## wildernessDad

cheer4bison said:


> And WildernessDad, will you be posting any photos of the grand villa?  Would love to see them!  It was fun following you on Twitter while you were at the world.



I am terrible, terrible, terrible!  I didn't get a ton of pictures of the GV.  We really did not use the dining room nor did we use the pool table room.  It may be the last time I ever book a GV.  We had a tremendous time and the room was fantastic.  The cleanliness was superb.  If you are considering a large group where you are eating in the room a lot, the GV is the way to go.  I had ordered water the Monday before the Friday arrival and Bell Services had it delivered to my room, ready when the room was ready.  The service was great.

We did have a mixup with our room charges.  I got some of my cousin's room charges.  We managed to untangle that mess on the day of departure.  But all in all, it was a fantastic time.

We are staying 9 nights in a VWL studio this December, and are thinking about bringing our DGD with us.  So it would be Me, DW, DS and DGD.  Do you think we can get a single inflatable mattress and use that in the studio?


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Jimmy -* . . . In DiznyDi's and my prayers this day . . . . looking forward to seeing all of you in December . .


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks
> I know we all have stress in our lives, whether its work related, family, medical, etc.  How we deal with it, thats where I need help.  Mine is mostly work related.  We are fortunate to have work, in fact, we have a little more than I can handle right now, but if I give it up, we have none.  I have concerns for my health, diagnosed with high blood pressure recently, so with meds, thats slowly coming down.
> 
> A few weeks back, I was ready to walk away from it. But so many depend on me and our business.  Not just employees and their families, but subs and their families.  We are one big family, I consider, like us here.
> 
> So I ask for prayer from you folks.  Mostly how to deal with the stress.  I know if I turn it all over to Him, He will take care of it.  I need to remind myself of that constantly.
> 
> I appreciate you all and consider you family
> 
> Edit:  BTW, sorry for hijacking this page, looking back and realize I have invaded this space!!!!



Jimmy, you are in our prayers also.  Prayers for more peaceful surroundings.  Prayers for health concerns.
Prayers for our Jimmy.



wildernessDad said:


> I am terrible, terrible, terrible!  I didn't get a ton of pictures of the GV.  We really did not use the dining room nor did we use the pool table room.  It may be the last time I ever book a GV.  We had a tremendous time and the room was fantastic.  The cleanliness was superb.  If you are considering a large group where you are eating in the room a lot, the GV is the way to go.  I had ordered water the Monday before the Friday arrival and Bell Services had it delivered to my room, ready when the room was ready.  The service was great.
> 
> We did have a mixup with our room charges.  I got some of my cousin's room charges.  We managed to untangle that mess on the day of departure.  But all in all, it was a fantastic time.
> 
> We are staying 9 nights in a VWL studio this December, and are thinking about bringing our DGD with us.  *So it would be Me, DW, DS and DGD.  Do you think we can get a single inflatable mattress and use that in the studio?*



I don't see why not.  Or even use the couch cushions (which I happen to think are more comfy).  It'll be tight!


----------



## twinklebug

wildernessDad said:


> We are staying 9 nights in a VWL studio this December, and are thinking about bringing our DGD with us.  So it would be Me, DW, DS and DGD.  Do you think we can get a single inflatable mattress and use that in the studio?



My 14 yo now camps out in the corner on an air mattress on our studio stays. His twin mattress fits just fine at VWL - no issues. Prior to having the air mattess we just laid down a sandwich of sheet/comforter/sleeping bag & pillows and he was a happy camper.


----------



## cheer4bison

jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks
> I know we all have stress in our lives, whether its work related, family, medical, etc.  How we deal with it, thats where I need help.  Mine is mostly work related.  We are fortunate to have work, in fact, we have a little more than I can handle right now, but if I give it up, we have none.  I have concerns for my health, diagnosed with high blood pressure recently, so with meds, thats slowly coming down.
> 
> A few weeks back, I was ready to walk away from it. But so many depend on me and our business.  Not just employees and their families, but subs and their families.  We are one big family, I consider, like us here.
> 
> So I ask for prayer from you folks.  Mostly how to deal with the stress.  I know if I turn it all over to Him, He will take care of it.  I need to remind myself of that constantly.
> 
> I appreciate you all and consider you family
> 
> Edit:  BTW, sorry for hijacking this page, looking back and realize I have invaded this space!!!!



So sorry to hear things are stressful for you at work Jimmy.  Will pray that things get better very soon.  Take care of yourself!


----------



## wildernessDad

twinklebug said:


> My 14 yo now camps out in the corner on an air mattress on our studio stays. His twin mattress fits just fine at VWL - no issues. Prior to having the air mattess we just laid down a sandwich of sheet/comforter/sleeping bag & pillows and he was a happy camper.



Excellent!  Thank you!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Prayers being said!



jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks
> I know we all have stress in our lives, whether its work related, family, medical, etc.  How we deal with it, thats where I need help.  Mine is mostly work related.  We are fortunate to have work, in fact, we have a little more than I can handle right now, but if I give it up, we have none.  I have concerns for my health, diagnosed with high blood pressure recently, so with meds, thats slowly coming down.
> 
> A few weeks back, I was ready to walk away from it. But so many depend on me and our business.  Not just employees and their families, but subs and their families.  We are one big family, I consider, like us here.
> 
> So I ask for prayer from you folks.  Mostly how to deal with the stress.  I know if I turn it all over to Him, He will take care of it.  I need to remind myself of that constantly.
> 
> I appreciate you all and consider you family
> 
> Edit:  BTW, sorry for hijacking this page, looking back and realize I have invaded this space!!!!


----------



## tea pot

*Happy Birthday Maria*


----------



## tea pot

Jimmy
You're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> twokats
> Thanks for sharing those pics, I needed a VWL fix really bad



You are so welcome.  I hope to take more for you before we leave for me to post when we get home.



jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks
> I know we all have stress in our lives, whether its work related, family, medical, etc.  How we deal with it, thats where I need help.  Mine is mostly work related.  We are fortunate to have work, in fact, we have a little more than I can handle right now, but if I give it up, we have none.  I have concerns for my health, diagnosed with high blood pressure recently, so with meds, thats slowly coming down.
> 
> A few weeks back, I was ready to walk away from it. But so many depend on me and our business.  Not just employees and their families, but subs and their families.  We are one big family, I consider, like us here.
> 
> So I ask for prayer from you folks.  Mostly how to deal with the stress.  I know if I turn it all over to Him, He will take care of it.  I need to remind myself of that constantly.
> 
> I appreciate you all and consider you family
> 
> Edit:  BTW, sorry for hijacking this page, looking back and realize I have invaded this space!!!!



We know all about the stress and blood pressure issues.  DH has a very stressful job and quite a few years back I had him in the ER and they said he was at stroke level.  Luckily that has not happened, but even with medication sometimes he is still a high low as I say.  But he has done well on the medication and we deal with it.



wildernessDad said:


> I am terrible, terrible, terrible!  I didn't get a ton of pictures of the GV.  We really did not use the dining room nor did we use the pool table room.  It may be the last time I ever book a GV.  We had a tremendous time and the room was fantastic.  The cleanliness was superb.  If you are considering a large group where you are eating in the room a lot, the GV is the way to go.  I had ordered water the Monday before the Friday arrival and Bell Services had it delivered to my room, ready when the room was ready.  The service was great.
> 
> We did have a mixup with our room charges.  I got some of my cousin's room charges.  We managed to untangle that mess on the day of departure.  But all in all, it was a fantastic time.
> 
> We are staying 9 nights in a VWL studio this December, and are thinking about bringing our DGD with us.  So it would be Me, DW, DS and DGD.  Do you think we can get a single inflatable mattress and use that in the studio?



DD, Kati, did the single inflatable mattress several years back and did very well with it.  She still keeps it just in case she ever needs it again.


----------



## Pirate Granny

Jimmytammy...a wise friend gave me this mantra
Let Go...Let God.


----------



## blossomz

Got it in just in time!!  Happy birthday Maria!!


----------



## Inkmahm

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday Maria!!!



I'm a couple hours late for the b-day, but hope it was a happy one!


----------



## Inkmahm

jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks
> I know we all have stress in our lives, whether its work related, family, medical, etc.  How we deal with it, thats where I need help.  Mine is mostly work related.  We are fortunate to have work, in fact, we have a little more than I can handle right now, but if I give it up, we have none.  I have concerns for my health, diagnosed with high blood pressure recently, so with meds, thats slowly coming down.
> 
> A few weeks back, I was ready to walk away from it. But so many depend on me and our business.  Not just employees and their families, but subs and their families.  We are one big family, I consider, like us here.
> 
> So I ask for prayer from you folks.  Mostly how to deal with the stress.  I know if I turn it all over to Him, He will take care of it.  I need to remind myself of that constantly.
> 
> I appreciate you all and consider you family
> 
> Edit:  BTW, sorry for hijacking this page, looking back and realize I have invaded this space!!!!



It's posts like this one that strike fear in me, fear of going back to work and the stress level that goes with it.  Being unemployed has been such a blessing for me and I know that sounds crazy.  Prayers for you, Jimmy, so that you can handle the stress without getting ill in the process.


----------



## MiaSRN62

You guys are the best !!! Thank you so much for making me smile and for the birthday wishes !!!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Jimmytammy*....
Stress can be helpful in small amounts, but when it gets to be too much that it affects health I know it can be scary. I wish you some calming moments scattered throughout our often hectic lives.  Hang in there. Prayers going out to ya !


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey all!

Thanks for the prayers and concerns, I literally felt things being lifted off me yesterday, and firmly believe you folks had a big part in that in prayer on my behalf.  You folks are the best!!  I dont deserve you, but I am so blessed to have you in my life. 

More news medically...they put me on cholesterol meds yesterday.  I know this is all in the norm, and I should have known it was coming...high blood on my moms side, high cholesterol on my dads.  It boils down to one less PB&J milkshake from 50s PTC per trip


----------



## jimmytammy

wildernessDad said:


> I am terrible, terrible, terrible!  I didn't get a ton of pictures of the GV.  We really did not use the dining room nor did we use the pool table room.  It may be the last time I ever book a GV.  We had a tremendous time and the room was fantastic.  The cleanliness was superb.  If you are considering a large group where you are eating in the room a lot, the GV is the way to go.  I had ordered water the Monday before the Friday arrival and Bell Services had it delivered to my room, ready when the room was ready.  The service was great.
> 
> We did have a mixup with our room charges.  I got some of my cousin's room charges.  We managed to untangle that mess on the day of departure.  But all in all, it was a fantastic time.
> 
> We are staying 9 nights in a VWL studio this December, and are thinking about bringing our DGD with us.  So it would be Me, DW, DS and DGD.  Do you think we can get a single inflatable mattress and use that in the studio?



We used to use a twin size blowup with the automatic pump that would also reverse the air to breakdown quickly.  Be sure to get a mattress with a cloth topping/velvet on it.  It helps to keep the crinkle sound of the mattress down, therefore allows for quieter sleep time for others in the room.

We would place the mattress between the tv cab and the pullout and it fit just right!  VWL will bring extra sheets/blankets.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Best wishes to the stressed out groupies!  I join all who wish for relief!  I'm dealing with the passing of an Uncle, who taught me to ride a 2 wheeler way back in the 1950s.  DH is a huge help to me and we'll be in Cape May next week doing what we can. 

Happy belated birthday, but my DSis celebrates for the month, you can too, Maria!

Bobbi


----------



## Corinne

*Maria*~ I am so sorry I missed your bday! Hope you had a great day!

*Jimmy*Sending good thoughts your way!


----------



## tea pot

Pirate Granny said:


> Jimmytammy...a wise friend gave me this mantra
> Let Go...Let God.



Good advise from a wise friend 
too often my problem is that I just keep grabbing it back


----------



## Granny

Ahhhh...too long separated from my good cyber friends.  Nice to see you all keeping things rolling along.   First and foremost, a belated birthday wish to our wonderful friend, Maria!!!







Yes, I'm late.  But it's never too late to celebrate with fellow Moose Heads!! 







Hope your day was a great one.


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Thanks for the prayers and concerns, I literally felt things being lifted off me yesterday, and firmly believe you folks had a big part in that in prayer on my behalf.  You folks are the best!!  I dont deserve you, but I am so blessed to have you in my life.
> 
> More news medically...they put me on cholesterol meds yesterday.  I know this is all in the norm, and I should have known it was coming...high blood on my moms side, high cholesterol on my dads.  It boils down to one less PB&J milkshake from 50s PTC per trip



Oh good, glad you got the prayers!  You deserve all good things Jimmy.

Granny!  I was just thinking about you today.  We do miss you and are always glat to see you .


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Ahhhh...too long separated from my good cyber friends.  Nice to see you all keeping things rolling along.   First and foremost, a belated birthday wish to our wonderful friend, Maria!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm late.  But it's never too late to celebrate with fellow Moose Heads!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope your day was a great one.


Once a groupie, always a groupie...no one gets out of this that easy


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Once a groupie, always a groupie...no one gets out of this that easy



Trust me...I don't want out!!  

Hey, we haven't had a Moose Dust Dance for a while....here's one for all Groupies.  I know that everyone has challenges in their life and a little Moose Dust helps us get through the days!!





Let's hear it for the MOOSE!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Trust me...I don't want out!!
> 
> Hey, we haven't had a Moose Dust Dance for a while....here's one for all Groupies.  I know that everyone has challenges in their life and a little Moose Dust helps us get through the days!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hear it for the MOOSE!!



Go Moosie, Go Moosie, Go Moosie!!!

Happy weekend to all!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks SO much for the belated bday wishes *Bobbi*, *Corrine* and *Granny* !!! Love our "moose group" !  
*Jimmytammy*.....good luck with the meds and maybe Prime Time will come up with a lower fat PB&J shake in the near future ?!!! 

*Bobbi*....HUGS on the passing of your uncle.  Thoughts and prayers to your family.  (btw, Cape May is one of my favorite places !!!)


----------



## MiaSRN62

To the Keeper of the List ......please add my name. Just booked a Disney Fantasy cruise !!!!  
So my plans as of now :
*VWL Sept 27-29 
Disney Fantasy Sept 29-Oct 6
Kidani Oct 6-8*

I tried to get VWL for the two nights after getting off the ship but that weekend was VERY difficult to book. In fact, luckily I booked the rooms 5-6 weeks ago or I'd have nothing.  I just booked the ship yesterday morning because we weren't sure we were going to be able to swing it. 
Sooooo excited !!! Thanks for adding me


----------



## MiaSRN62

jimmytammy said:


> Go Moosie, Go Moosie, Go Moosie!!!
> 
> Happy weekend to all!!



If this were Facebook, this post would get a big "LIKE" !!!!


----------



## Granny

Not sure I will be back on the computer this weekend, so I wanted to wish all military persons and their families a hearty thank you as we remember those who have made the lives we lead possible.







Wishing all Groupies a peaceful and safe Memorial Day.


----------



## akclayton

Love the Moose Dance and Memorial Day Salute Granny!! Thanks!!!

We got our Magical Express Tickets and Luggage Tags in the mail yesterday. Super Excited!!! Can't wait to be home.


----------



## jimmytammy

bobbiwoz said:


> Best wishes to the stressed out groupies!  I join all who wish for relief!  I'm dealing with the passing of an Uncle, who taught me to ride a 2 wheeler way back in the 1950s.  DH is a huge help to me and we'll be in Cape May next week doing what we can.
> 
> Happy belated birthday, but my DSis celebrates for the month, you can too, Maria!
> 
> Bobbi



How did I miss this

Bobbi, sending thoughts and prayers your way at the loss of your loved one.  May God comfort and give you peace in the coming days


----------



## jimmytammy

MiaSRN62 said:


> To the Keeper of the List ......please add my name. Just booked a Disney Fantasy cruise !!!!
> So my plans as of now :
> *VWL Sept 27-29
> Disney Fantasy Sept 29-Oct 6
> Kidani Oct 6-8*
> 
> I tried to get VWL for the two nights after getting off the ship but that weekend was VERY difficult to book. In fact, luckily I booked the rooms 5-6 weeks ago or I'd have nothing.  I just booked the ship yesterday morning because we weren't sure we were going to be able to swing it.
> Sooooo excited !!! Thanks for adding me



Got you in there!


----------



## MiaSRN62

jimmytammy said:


> Got you in there!



Thank you ! You're the best JT !


----------



## jimmytammy

MiaSRN62 said:


> Thank you ! You're the best JT !



Awwww, thanks!


----------



## jimmytammy

An early Happy Memorial Day to you folks!!!

To all our groupies who have served, thank you so much for your service to our country.  For those who have loved ones serving now, may God bless and protect your loved ones, shield them with His armor and keep them out of harms way.  For those that have loved ones who have served, thanks to them as well, though we dont know them, we appreciate them and their willingness to serve and protect.  And finally, for those that gave the ultimate sacrifice, we owe you a debt that can never, ever be repaid. Some gave all, all gave some.


----------



## Muushka

akclayton said:


> Love the Moose Dance and Memorial Day Salute Granny!! Thanks!!!
> 
> We got our Magical Express Tickets and Luggage Tags in the mail yesterday. Super Excited!!! Can't wait to be home.



Yay!  Have a magical trip to our favorite place (well, in addition to the balcony of a ship!) 



jimmytammy said:


> An early Happy Memorial Day to you folks!!!
> 
> To all our groupies who have served, thank you so much for your service to our country.  For those who have loved ones serving now, may God bless and protect your loved ones, shield them with His armor and keep them out of harms way.  For those that have loved ones who have served, thanks to them as well, though we dont know them, we appreciate them and their willingness to serve and protect.  And finally, for those that gave the ultimate sacrifice, we owe you a debt that can never, ever be repaid. Some gave all, all gave some.



Jimmy, beautifully stated.  

We always like to watch movies that correspond with holidays.  Christmas is a no-brainer, but here are some others:

*Halloween *          To Kill a Mockingbird
*Thanksgiving *      Home for the Holidays 
*4th of July*           We love war movies, Sergeant York, Battle of the Bulge...


But Memorial Day is special, very specific.  I discovered the movie Taking Chance a few years ago.  



> Based on an article by Marine Lt. Col. Michael Strobl, this HBO original film tells the story of Strobl's emotional experience traveling across America as a volunteer escort officer for the body of fallen 19-year-old Marine Chance Phelps. Along the 2004 journey to Phelps' hometown in Wyoming, Strobl (portrayed by Kevin Bacon) witnesses -- and is moved by -- acts of respect by everyday American



If you ever get the opportunity to see it, please do.  You won't regret it.


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies,

OK, we have been back for 9 days and I need to plan another trip! We initially thought we would go back in Sept for another anniversary trip, but now, I think we are going to try for a few nights during the first week of December. 

Being the planner that I am, I am a TAD annoyed with myself. What is the point of having VWL as your home resort if you don't book December at 11 months out!!??

I am going to probably waitlist...so any pixie dust you would like to send would be welcome!


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies,
> 
> OK, we have been back for 9 days and I need to plan another trip! We initially thought we would go back in Sept for another anniversary trip, but now, I think we are going to try for a few nights during the first week of December.
> 
> Being the planner that I am, I am a TAD annoyed with myself. What is the point of having VWL as your home resort if you don't book December at 11 months out!!??
> 
> I am going to probably waitlist...so any pixie dust you would like to send would be welcome!



Corrine
You may want to try for SSR, that seems to be the one that has lots of availability, then hope that waitlist comes thru.  Lots of groupies will be there at that time so groupie meet is being organized(I think)


----------



## BWV Dreamin

This Memorial Day is special for our family. My son has been deployed in Afghanistan for a year and just returned to the states last Monday night!! It has been a very hard year and have truly come to know first hand the sacrifices our troops are making for us. God Bless Our Troops!!


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> Corrine
> You may want to try for SSR, that seems to be the one that has lots of availability, then hope that waitlist comes thru.  Lots of groupies will be there at that time so groupie meet is being organized(I think)



Thanks Jimmy, yes, SSR is the only place available right now.


----------



## Muushka

BWV Dreamin said:


> This Memorial Day is special for our family. My son has been deployed in Afghanistan for a year and just returned to the states last Monday night!! It has been a very hard year and have truly come to know first hand the sacrifices our troops are making for us. God Bless Our Troops!!



Hope, please give your son a hug from me and Mr Muush and our sincere gratitude for his service to our country.



Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies,
> 
> OK, we have been back for 9 days and I need to plan another trip! We initially thought we would go back in Sept for another anniversary trip, but now, I think we are going to try for a few nights during the first week of December.
> 
> Being the planner that I am, I am a TAD annoyed with myself. What is the point of having VWL as your home resort if you don't book December at 11 months out!!??
> 
> I am going to probably waitlist...so any pixie dust you would like to send would be welcome!



Best wishes for a VWL fix at Christmas!

Question: 

I am afraid to ask this on the regular boards because I should know the answer!

When looking at for example, the DVC resort thread and you see the first several threads that are in bold type and then the last portion are not.  
How does that work?  Is it a time thing?  What??  Thanks!


----------



## debbieandroo

BWV Dreamin said:


> This Memorial Day is special for our family. My son has been deployed in Afghanistan for a year and just returned to the states last Monday night!! It has been a very hard year and have truly come to know first hand the sacrifices our troops are making for us. God Bless Our Troops!!



How exciting for your family to have him home!  Please tell him that, although we might not have direct contact with him, so many of us truly appreciate all of his sacrifice and service.  And we appreciate yours as well - it's never easy to say goodbye.  

Happy Belated Birthday, Maria.

And, Jimmy, I do hope and pray that your stress at work will ease soon.


----------



## jimmytammy

BWV Dreamin said:


> This Memorial Day is special for our family. My son has been deployed in Afghanistan for a year and just returned to the states last Monday night!! It has been a very hard year and have truly come to know first hand the sacrifices our troops are making for us. God Bless Our Troops!!



Please tell your son how much we groupies appreciate his service to our country


----------



## jimmytammy

debbieandroo said:


> How exciting for your family to have him home!  Please tell him that, although we might not have direct contact with him, so many of us truly appreciate all of his sacrifice and service.  And we appreciate yours as well - it's never easy to say goodbye.
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday, Maria.
> 
> And, Jimmy, I do hope and pray that your stress at work will ease soon.



Thanks debbieandroo!  Great thing is, I checked my BP Sun morn and it was down to 118/80  Hopefully, my cholesterol level will be lower too when I go back for checkup. 

 Thanks to all for the prayers and good thoughts.  I truly believe in the power of prayer and truly believe you folks had a huge hand in it.  I have seen the stress decrease, the BP go down, and generally feeling better.  I owe you all a debt of gratitude.  I have said it before and will say it again, you all are the best!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

How do I keep missing these things.........


Happy Anniversary twokats!!!!!!!!!!
(Sorry Im so late)


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> But Memorial Day is special, very specific.  *I discovered the movie Taking Chance a few years ago.  *
> 
> If you ever get the opportunity to see it, please do.  You won't regret it.



The old guy is about 2 steps away from banning me from watching that movie.   I'm a babbling mess by the end of it.  love it though.

If you guys have hbo on demand, you can order it any time.  Kevin Bacon was great it that.

Anyhoo,
Some memorial day pics.  My pop!











A local church cementary


----------



## wildernessDad

I'm thinking about our troops this memorial day, especially those in the silent service.  Be well.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> To all our groupies who have served, thank you so much for your service to our country.  For those who have loved ones serving now, may God bless and protect your loved ones, shield them with His armor and keep them out of harms way.  For those that have loved ones who have served, thanks to them as well, though we dont know them, we appreciate them and their willingness to serve and protect.  And finally, for those that gave the ultimate sacrifice, we owe you a debt that can never, ever be repaid. Some gave all, all gave some.



Jimmy...very eloquent and heartfelt.  I can't improve upon this, only echo the sentiment. 



Muushka said:


> But Memorial Day is special, very specific.  I discovered the movie Taking Chance a few years ago.
> 
> If you ever get the opportunity to see it, please do.  You won't regret it.



Barb...I have not heard of this movie.  I'll have to find it somewhere and watch it.  Sounds like a moving story, and as you say...it's perfect for this weekend.  Thanks for sharing.  




Corinne said:


> I am going to probably waitlist...so any pixie dust you would like to send would be welcome!



Crossed fingers and Moose Dust heading your way.  Good luck!!  



Muushka said:


> Question:
> 
> I am afraid to ask this on the regular boards because I should know the answer!
> 
> When looking at for example, the DVC resort thread and you see the first several threads that are in bold type and then the last portion are not.
> How does that work?  Is it a time thing?  What??  Thanks!



The bold title threads are those you haven't looked at.  The non-bold means you've clicked on them.  Sometimes you have to refresh the screen to have a thread go "unbold" after viewing it.  




eliza61 said:


> Anyhoo,
> Some memorial day pics.  My pop!



Eliza...thank you so much for sharing the pictures of your father, his award and the poignant cemetery photos.  I wish I had pictures of my father from his military days (WWII).  We appreciate you sharing with us your pictures, especially on this weekend.


----------



## Muushka

*

Yes!!  Happy Anniversary Twokats!!!
*




> The bold title threads are those you haven't looked at. The non-bold means you've clicked on them. Sometimes you have to refresh the screen to have a thread go "unbold" after viewing it.



Not for me.  There are several threads that I have not clicked on that are not bold.  Plus, the bolded ones are always about the top 1/3 of the page and the rest (unbolded) are the bottom 2/3.  And on mine, when I have click on it, it will change color.  So there are different color bold threads and different color unbolded threads.   

Maybe it is my browser, Mozilla?

Eliza, thank you for sharing your Dad with us.  How is your husband doing home, is he happy?  WDW in Oct?

I cry like a baby when I watch Taking Chance.  A very thought provoking movie.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

A Blessed Memorial Day!  And a huge thanks to all that have served and are currently serving our country.

I'm spending the day flipping between wartime movies, the Band of Brothers marathon and French Open tennis.  I haven't seen the movie you suggested Muushka but will keep an eye open for it.  

We're back from our Alaskan cruise/nephews wedding.  Just beautiful! We were very lucky with the weather and had a great time.  Glad to be home with all our furry boys though.  

Now it's time to get ready for my Birthday trip to VGC.  The Carsland opening will be going on so I expect it will be a mad house!!  DL sure does like to celebrate my birthday!  WOC a couple of years ago and now Carsland and the grand reopening of DCA!    I'd be perfectly happy if they would start picking someone else's birthday week for these things though.  



Muushka said:


> Not for me.  There are several threads that I have not clicked on that are not bold.  Plus, the bolded ones are always about the top 1/3 of the page and the rest (unbolded) are the bottom 2/3.  And on mine, when I have click on it, it will change color.  So there are different color bold threads and different color unbolded threads.



The bolded ones are ones that are new or have new posts since the last time you signed on.  If you are online for a long time the boards may also update the time your last checked so they can go non-bolded but that's usually if you've left your browser open on the DIS and come back to it.


----------



## DiznyDi

BWV Dreamin said:


> This Memorial Day is special for our family. My son has been deployed in Afghanistan for a year and just returned to the states last Monday night!! It has been a very hard year and have truly come to know first hand the sacrifices our troops are making for us. God Bless Our Troops!!



How wonderful that your son is home, safe and sound following his tour! Our thanks to him and all service men and women for their gallantry, courage and selflessness.

Thanks *Eliza* for sharing the pics of your dad and his commendation.  We'll remember him too this Memorial Day holiday.

Moose dust for *Corinne* and *Jimmy*: Corinne that your wait list comes through and Jimmy for your continued progress toward good health!

And last, but not least
*Happy Anniversary Twokats!*
I hope you're enjoying your day soaking up some sun!


----------



## Muushka

KAT4DISNEY said:


> A Blessed Memorial Day!  And a huge thanks to all that have served and are currently serving our country.
> 
> I'm spending the day flipping between wartime movies, the Band of Brothers marathon and French Open tennis.  I haven't seen the movie you suggested Muushka but will keep an eye open for it.
> 
> We're back from our Alaskan cruise/nephews wedding.  Just beautiful! We were very lucky with the weather and had a great time.  Glad to be home with all our furry boys though.
> 
> Now it's time to get ready for my Birthday trip to VGC.  The Carsland opening will be going on so I expect it will be a mad house!!  DL sure does like to celebrate my birthday!  WOC a couple of years ago and now Carsland and the grand reopening of DCA!    I'd be perfectly happy if they would start picking someone else's birthday week for these things though.
> 
> 
> 
> The bolded ones are ones that are new or have new posts since the last time you signed on.  If you are online for a long time the boards may also update the time your last checked so they can go non-bolded but that's usually if you've left your browser open on the DIS and come back to it.



Love those plans!  I will pay attention to what I have read and what is new, but your suggestion (about my ?) makes sense!


----------



## jimmytammy

Eliza 
Thanks for sharing that pic of your Dad.  Quite an honor, earning the Silver Star.  My Dad was in Korea too.

Our daughter and her boyfriend(who is taking basic training soon)went to our county Memorial Days service today and told me that 306 names from this past year were read that had passed, mostly WWII vets.

Not to make light of this day, but I chuckle when I tell this.  An employee of ours picks on me when I with pride speak of our family's duty when called to military service.  I told him about my GGGG Grandpa being in the American Revolution, how my G Grandpa and my GG Grandpa were in the Civil War, how my grandfather was in WWII in France, my uncle was in the Battle of the Bulge, participated in surrender of German forces and liberating France, attended Pattons funeral, and how my father was in the Korean War.  Then our employee turns to me and says, you people cant get along with anybody, can you!!


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Eliza
> Thanks for sharing that pic of your Dad.  Quite an honor, earning the Silver Star.  My Dad was in Korea too.
> 
> Our daughter and her boyfriend(who is taking basic training soon)went to our county Memorial Days service today and told me that 306 names from this past year were read that had passed, mostly WWII vets.
> 
> Not to make light of this day, but I chuckle when I tell this.  An employee of ours picks on me when I with pride speak of our family's duty when called to military service.  I told him about my GGGG Grandpa being in the American Revolution, how my G Grandpa and my GG Grandpa were in the Civil War, how my grandfather was in WWII in France, my uncle was in the Battle of the Bulge, participated in surrender of German forces and liberating France, attended Pattons funeral, and how my father was in the Korean War.  Then our employee turns to me and says, you people cant get along with anybody, can you!!



Too funny Jimmy.  Got to share it with Mr Muush


----------



## sleepydog25

eliza61 said:


> The old guy is about 2 steps away from banning me from watching that movie.  I'm a babbling mess by the end of it. love it though.
> 
> If you guys have hbo on demand, you can order it any time. Kevin Bacon was great it that.
> 
> Anyhoo,
> Some memorial day pics. My pop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A local church cementary


What a wonderful pic of your Dad, and how cool is it that you still have the citation for the Silver Star?  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## blossomz

Thanks Eliza!  Happy day late Memorial Day all!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Wednesday All!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Anyone feel like a game?
DS and I play this sometimes while we are working to pass the time.  It can be anything related to WDW.  Anyone game?  

Here goes

*A* *A*nimal Kingdom


----------



## blossomz

I'm game!

B Beach Club


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

C   Coronado Springs


----------



## twinklebug

*D*VC Of course


----------



## wildernessDad

E Expedition Everest


----------



## blossomz

F Figment!


----------



## DiznyDi

*F*rontierland


----------



## DiznyDi

OK, Blossom beat me to it...

*G*roupies!


----------



## blossomz




----------



## Grumpy Grandma

H  Haunted Mansion


----------



## eliza61

Oh great, I get I.  LOL.

Ok, Ice station cool.  Is that still open?  haven't hit it for a while.


----------



## debbieandroo

J Jungle Cruise


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

K Kilimanjaro Safaris


----------



## Corinne

L. Liberty Square


----------



## jimmytammy

*M*ama Melrose


----------



## tea pot

M Monorail  or   (Mickey of course )


----------



## MarlaSingersLaundry

N Narcoossee's


----------



## Pirate Granny

O. Old Key West.


----------



## blossomz

P    Peter Pan's Flight


----------



## Dizny Dad

Q Quiet Pool - can't beat 'em!


----------



## sleepydog25

*R*oaring Fork


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary Bobbiwoz!!!

And a big Welcome to MarlaSingersLaundry!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

*S*plash Mountain


----------



## BWV Dreamin

*T*ower of Terror


----------



## wildernessDad

*U*niverse of Energy


----------



## blossomz

Ditto:  Happy Anniversary Bobbiwoz!!!

And a big Welcome to MarlaSingersLaundry!!!

And....S is for Space Mountain!


----------



## Granny

*Happy Anniversary Bobbi! *


I'm going with *V*anessa since Ursula is one of my favorite villians! 



AHA!   You guys were SURE I would go with VWL, weren't you!!


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> *Happy Anniversary Bobbi! *
> 
> 
> I'm going with *V*anessa since Ursula is one of my favorite villians!
> 
> 
> 
> AHA!   You guys were SURE I would go with VWL, weren't you!!



No!  V for Vendetta.  Remember remember, the 5th of November

Another of our holiday movies, I digress,  

*W

Wilderness Lodge!!*


----------



## DiznyDi

I can't come up with an* X*....

But, *Happy Anniversary Bobbi!*


----------



## jimmytammy

X is a tough one so go for Y


----------



## BWV Dreamin

*X*r...Buzz Lightyear of Star Command


----------



## blossomz

DiznyDi said:


> I can't come up with an* X*....
> 
> But, *Happy Anniversary Bobbi!*



X.  X atencio!!!


----------



## MarlaSingersLaundry

Y Yuletide Fantasy


Thank you so much for the warm welcome blossomz and jimmytammy!

-April


----------



## blossomz

Z. Zebras at the AKV
Now what?  Do we start over?


----------



## Inkmahm

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Anniversary Bobbiwoz!!!
> 
> And a big Welcome to MarlaSingersLaundry!!!



Ditto!


----------



## jimmytammy

blossomz said:


> Z. Zebras at the AKV
> Now what?  Do we start over?



Yes...that was fun!!

*A*rtist Pointe


----------



## sleepydog25

*B*ay Lake Towers. . .

. . .and welcome April!  You've joined a truly friendly bunch here.  Pull up a rocker, grab a drink (soft or otherwise), and relax.


----------



## blossomz

C  Characters


----------



## wildernessDad

D Dumbo


----------



## blossomz

E   Express Monorail


----------



## BWV Dreamin

*F* Figment


----------



## blossomz

Since we had Figment for F yesterday I am doing

F & G:  Flower and Garden!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

* H  *Hoop-De-Doo

(hope that wasn't used)..


----------



## blossomz

*I*  Indiana Jones


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*J* Jumpin' Jellyfish


----------



## blossomz

*K*  Kringla Bakery


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies,

Just in case anyone missed this, WDW admission prices will increase on Sunday June 3rd! Renew or buy those AP's!

Back to the game....

*L* Lumiere

Didn't I have "L" last round?? lol


----------



## MarlaSingersLaundry

M  Magic Kingdom!


----------



## blossomz

*N*  Nemo


----------



## DiznyDi

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies,
> 
> Just in case anyone missed this, WDW admission prices will increase on Sunday June 3rd! Renew or buy those AP's!
> 
> Back to the game....
> 
> *L* Lumiere
> 
> Didn't I have "L" last round?? lol



We purchased our passes when we returned home from vacation.  They had just announced Disneyland prices were increasing and I knew WDW wouldn't be far behind.


*O*
I have 2 so take your pick:
Mary, the one-eyed *O*strich at AKL
*O*scar the Grouch!

I have to be honest with my fellow Groupies - I couldn't come up with anything, DDad gave me these.


----------



## blossomz

Di!  I know Mary!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy Anniversarys to *TwoKats* and *Bobbiwoz* !!!
*eliza*...thank you for sharing the photo of your father 
*BWV Dreamin*.....big hugs on the return of your son 


*P :*
*Pinocchio *


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Thanks Maria! 

*Q* Quiet Pool


----------



## DiznyDi

Just read on FB that JT's daughter is engaged!  Congratulations!  What an exciting time of life this is. You know how we Groupies are... Details please!


----------



## blossomz

Hey!!  Big congratulations to JT!!!!

I'm in my double digit countdown!


OK..now...*R*...Rockin' Roller Coaster


----------



## wildernessDad

As you may know, my daughter and granddaughter are living with us until my daughter can save for a place.  That will take a year or more.  Today, I bought a DVC annual for my 5 year old granddaughter.  I was told by DVC MS that she'd only need me to explain that she's living with us as she does not have an ID at all, let alone one showing our address.  What do you think?


----------



## Muslickz

Congrats you must be very excited.... happy to hear for you 

-M


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> As you may know, my daughter and granddaughter are living with us until my daughter can save for a place.  That will take a year or more.  Today, I bought a DVC annual for my 5 year old granddaughter.  I was told by DVC MS that she'd only need me to explain that she's living with us as she does not have an ID at all, let alone one showing our address.  What do you think?



I think that'll be fine.  When my mother was living with us she did not get a new id with our address since she couldn't drive anymore.  I was able to get her a DVC pass with an explanation that she lived with us.  I had brought a couple of items to show (like her medication that had our address) but they didn't ask for anything.  We purchased it at the IG.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

wildernessDad said:


> As you may know, my daughter and granddaughter are living with us until my daughter can save for a place.  That will take a year or more.  Today, I bought a DVC annual for my 5 year old granddaughter.  I was told by DVC MS that she'd only need me to explain that she's living with us as she does not have an ID at all, let alone one showing our address.  What do you think?



What a great grandpa you are!!!


----------



## blossomz

I bought my son's AP today too.  Wanted to beat the price increase!

*S*  Saratoga Springs


----------



## Corinne

Well, it has taken 11 years, but I officially have been bitten by the addonitus bug! Called our guide today, and she said we could add to our VWL  contract with the same Use year (Dec). My dh has been saying he wanted to get me something special for my birthday on Wednesday (it's a milestone bday )......

It seems like it would be a fairly easy transaction if we go ahead and buy thru dvc directly--but the price per point is so much higher than the resale contracts I have seen. I was hoping  some of you could share your thoughts and experiences with adding on. Thanks!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

What is the ppt for VWL direct? $104/pt? I just bought VWL last November. Resale 150 pts. for $52/pt. It's hard to ignore the resales savings. However I have not seen many small contracts for resale. So I would go direct if you need a small contract.



Corinne said:


> Well, it has taken 11 years, but I officially have been bitten by the addonitus bug! Called our guide today, and she said we could add to our VWL  contract with the same Use year (Dec). My dh has been saying he wanted to get me something special for my birthday on Wednesday (it's a milestone bday )......
> 
> It seems like it would be a fairly easy transaction if we go ahead and buy thru dvc directly--but the price per point is so much higher than the resale contracts I have seen. I was hoping  some of you could share your thoughts and experiences with adding on. Thanks!


----------



## Corinne

Thanks *BWV Dreamin* did you buy from a broker? How long did it take? We aren't sure about  the number of points we want. Of course, we would be able to afford a much larger contract by not buying from Disney. I wish they could be more competitive, lol, but I suppose the don't need too!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Corinne said:


> Thanks *BWV Dreamin* did you buy from a broker? How long did it take? We aren't sure about  the number of points we want. Of course, we would be able to afford a much larger contract by not buying from Disney. I wish they could be more competitive, lol, but I suppose the don't need too!



Yes Fidelity. Very smooth sale. Very good communication. Time frame from offer to close was a little less than 3 mos. FYI this broker has no problems submitting low offers to the seller.


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Corrine 
I was on the Timeshare Store email list for 2+ years trying to purchase VWL resale. We also have a Dec. use year.  The smaller contracts just do not come around very often, so we've always purchased direct.  We've timed our purchases for the month of November (or late October) to get current years points which we immediately bank. In December additional points come.   Maintenance fees are minimal if there are any at all. We charge the purchase to our Disney Visa - 6 months 0% plus you get the rewards points.  Depending on the promotion at the time, we've also received double reward points.  So while it is more expensive to buy direct, we try to maximize the benefit. A call in the morning will generally generate points in our account by the end of the day.
How exciting for you. What a wonderful birthay gift!


----------



## blossomz

I bought my VWL resale from DVC several years agomand was glad because you get the same use year.  If you ever consider using your points for a cruise or outside of DVC you can't use resale with the new rules.  Only points purchased thru DVC.  Something to consider..


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Our very first DVC contract was VWL resale.  We've since done add on's both direct and resale but for most resorts I just couldn't do direct again because of the big price difference.  Getting double the number of points sounds much better than double the price!    It can take patience to find the resale contract that is best but the greater the number of points then the easier it can be.  Other than that the resale process is not difficult when using one of the major brokers.

_Edit - have you looked at TTS recently Corinne?  There's a Dec UY that was added a few days ago._


----------



## MiaSRN62

DiznyDi said:


> Just read on FB that JT's daughter is engaged!  Congratulations!  What an exciting time of life this is. You know how we Groupies are... Details please!



I didn't see this ?!  But it's awesome news ! Congrats to all !  Now we both have newly engaged daughters


----------



## Corinne

KAT4DISNEY said:


> .
> 
> _Edit - have you looked at TTS recently Corinne?  There's a Dec UY that was added a few days ago._



Hi Kathy, yes, I have an email in to them on that one!

Thanks so much for your input *DiznyDi* and *Blossom*! I truly appreciate it! Our guide did tell us me we would have the 2011 points now and the 2012 points come December, which IS very enticing! We do not have a Disney Visa, but that sounds like a great idea *DDi*!


----------



## Corinne

MiaSRN62 said:


> I didn't see this ?!  But it's awesome news ! Congrats to all !  Now we both have newly engaged daughters



Congrats to *JT* and *Maria*, and the 2 soon to be 's!!! How exciting!!!!!!


----------



## blossomz

Corinne...yes...the Disney Visa is a great tool for add ons!


----------



## Corinne

DiznyDi said:


> We charge the purchase to our Disney Visa - 6 months 0% plus you get the rewards points.





blossomz said:


> Corinne...yes...the Disney Visa is a great tool for add ons!



I have never even considered the Disney Visa, but because you both mentioned it, I began a little research--0% for 6 months works for me! Do you have the regular card or the Premier card? If we were to get the card and use it to purchase our add on, would we receive the rewards right away? I see that the redemptions cards expire, how long are they usually good for? Any other info would be appreciated--thanks!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey folks
Thanks for the well wished for our DD.  We have mixed emotions and doing our best to keep them in check.


----------



## jimmytammy

*T*ower of Terror


----------



## blossomz

Corinne...I actually upgraded to the premier because the benefits were so much better.  If you buy DVC using it, you pretty much get back the annual fee.    It usually takes a couple of weeks for the rewards to show up.  The reward cards last for 2 years I think.  Then you just redeem again and you are sent a new rewards card.  It's easy.  I always check when I know I'll be heading to the parks and try to redeem on a card just before.  You need to allow about a month if it is a new card, but transferring to a still valid card takes seconds. I usually use whatever i've accumulated for use on my visit!  Now you can even redeem online for airfare.  Plus I feel like by getting reward points when adding on it cuts the price a bit more!

U  Uzima Springs Pool


----------



## jimmytammy

Muslickz said:


> Congrats you must be very excited.... happy to hear for you
> 
> -M



Welcome to the groupies Muslickz!!


----------



## blossomz

Welcome Home Muslickz!


----------



## Oshawa

I have not been on DIS for quite some time..health issues have kept me away.  I have lots of reading to catch up on.   

We finally booked a trip back "Home".  Can't wait to get back to the Lodge in January!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Oshawa said:


> I have not been on DIS for quite some time..health issues have kept me away.  I have lots of reading to catch up on.
> 
> We finally booked a trip back "Home".  Can't wait to get back to the Lodge in January!!



Welcome Home Oshawa, glad to have you back, and hope all is well with you now


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Jimmy & Tammy* - As our children grow, we are reminded more every day that He only lent them to us temporarily; that He has a plan for them that may indeed be independent yet connected to the life we have been given.  The trust in Him you have exercised so far has been joyful.  No need to doubt it now.  It is the Circle of Life!  Good luck to you both in the new experience you are about to have!


----------



## MiaSRN62

jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks
> Thanks for the well wished for our DD.  We have mixed emotions and doing our best to keep them in check.



And I COMPLETELY understand these emotions JT ! COMPLETELY !  Hugs to ya !

THanks Corinne !


----------



## MiaSRN62

Dizny Dad said:


> *Jimmy & Tammy* - As our children grow, we are reminded more every day that He only lent them to us temporarily; that He has a plan for them that may indeed be independent yet connected to the life we have been given.  The trust in Him you have exercised so far has been joyful.  No need to doubt it now.  It is the Circle of Life!  Good luck to you both in the new experience you are about to have!



Thanks Dizny Dad.....I know this was intended for JT, but it touched me as well


----------



## blossomz

It is amazing how fast time goes by JT!  

OK Granny...since you didn't use it last game...*V*  is for VWL!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

What used to be a favorite of DDad's and mine:
*W*  Writer's Stop

So disappointed they took out the bar stools at the front window. We so enjoyed a brief respite from the day to people watch with a sweet treat in hand.......


----------



## Dizny Dad

DiznyDi said:


> What used to be a favorite of DDad's and mine:
> *W*  Writer's Stop
> 
> So disappointed they took out the bar stools at the front window. We so enjoyed a brief respite from the day to people watch with a sweet treat in hand.......



So sad . . . and when we discovered this change in layout (condiments & napkins in our favorite HS spot) we left without spending any time or money.  Too bad!

But *Stopher* showed us one of his favorite hangouts - sitting on the steps in the alley just around the corner from _Youse Guys Moychundice_.  I think we may start to hang out on the ol' steps more often!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Dizny Dad said:


> *Jimmy & Tammy* - As our children grow, we are reminded more every day that He only lent them to us temporarily; that He has a plan for them that may indeed be independent yet connected to the life we have been given.  The trust in Him you have exercised so far has been joyful.  No need to doubt it now.  It is the Circle of Life!  Good luck to you both in the new experience you are about to have!



Wow this brought a tear to my eye! Today my youngest started his first REAL JOB after graduating college 2 weeks ago! I couldn't help but reflect on these words as I thought about how his first day went. Thank you for sharing...


----------



## Corinne

Dizny Dad said:


> So sad . . . and when we discovered this change in layout (condiments & napkins in our favorite HS spot) we left without spending any time or money.  Too bad!
> 
> But *Stopher* showed us one of his favorite hangouts - sitting on the steps in the alley just around the corner from _Youse Guys Moychundice_.  I think we may start to hang out on the ol' steps more often!



Why must they always mess with our favorites?!?

I cannot walk by Youse Guys Mouchandise without saying it out loud!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> *Jimmy & Tammy* - As our children grow, we are reminded more every day that He only lent them to us temporarily; that He has a plan for them that may indeed be independent yet connected to the life we have been given.  The trust in Him you have exercised so far has been joyful.  No need to doubt it now.  It is the Circle of Life!  Good luck to you both in the new experience you are about to have!



Thanks Rich.  Always helps to be reminded that He is still in control, and thats what really matters.  Kind words indeed.


----------



## jimmytammy

MiaSRN62 said:


> And I COMPLETELY understand these emotions JT ! COMPLETELY !  Hugs to ya !
> 
> THanks Corinne !



Thanks Maria.  And congrats on your DDs engagement.  Maybe we could talk em into a double wedding and save some dough for an extra trip to WDW for the rest of us!!  Got a feeling we are going to need it before its all over with


----------



## jimmytammy

X is a really tough letter to try to nail down in WDW so Im going to stretch it a bit

Wolfgang Puck Express


----------



## Granny

Cheating just a little bit (in the finest NASCAR tradition!)...

Project* X*


----------



## blossomz

*Y*. Yak and Yeti


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Z -* *Z*ebras on the savanna



Corinne said:


> Why must they always mess with our favorites?!?
> 
> I cannot walk by Youse Guys Mouchandise without saying it out loud!!!!



Me, Too!!




jimmytammy said:


> Thanks Maria.  And congrats on your DDs engagement.  Maybe we could talk em into a double wedding and save some dough for an extra trip to WDW for the rest of us!!  Got a feeling we are going to need it before its all over with



Wow - Let's plan a great WDW wedding - we can all arrange to be there to celebrate!  Talk about the ultimate Groupie meet!


----------



## MarlaSingersLaundry

Dizny Dad said:


> *Jimmy & Tammy* - As our children grow, we are reminded more every day that He only lent them to us temporarily; that He has a plan for them that may indeed be independent yet connected to the life we have been given.  The trust in Him you have exercised so far has been joyful.  No need to doubt it now.  It is the Circle of Life!  Good luck to you both in the new experience you are about to have!



Beautiful and very touching.

Congrats to both jimmytammy and MiaSRN62.   Wishing your families much happiness in the coming years.


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks
> Thanks for the well wished for our DD.  We have mixed emotions and doing our best to keep them in check.



LOL!!  Check, smeck.... let 'em role. I mean come on, how is it possible to be happy and a little sad at the same time?  I think it just shows how big you and Tammy's hearts are.  

Congratulations !!!


----------



## eliza61

Just drop Sid the squid off at his high school.  they bound for disneyworld for their senior trip and I'M NOT ON THE PLANE TOO!!!  

There must have been a serious rip in the fabric of time some where.  I thought "thou shall not go the disneyworld without the mom lady" was a least a minor commandment....


----------



## eliza61

*HAPPY ANNIVERSARY TO BOBBIWOZ AND TWOKATS​*
As usual, I'm late for the party but hope it was a great one.

*WELCOME​*
to all our new groupie Marlasingerlaundry!!  I know my pals here made you feel welcome.   Personally, I think we've got the best bunch on the dis, but I totally admit to being 100% biased.


----------



## eliza61

You get 40,000 post from me!  

No trivia today so a little lodge magic.

























*Especially for the folks who were lucky enough to get this view. LOL*


----------



## Island Mouse

Great Pics Eliza!! They will help get me through this work day.


----------



## MiaSRN62

jimmytammy said:


> Thanks Maria.  And congrats on your DDs engagement.  Maybe we could talk em into a double wedding and save some dough for an extra trip to WDW for the rest of us!!  Got a feeling we are going to need it before its all over with



Thanks and I hear ya JT !!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

MarlaSingersLaundry said:


> Beautiful and very touching.
> 
> Congrats to both jimmytammy and MiaSRN62.   Wishing your families much happiness in the coming years.



Thank you so much Marla !!!!

And* A* : 
*Art of Animation *resort (heard great things about it !)


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Congrats Maris and JT!!!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

B - Baloo

Nice pics Eliza.  Sooooo sad you aren't WDW - that would drive me crazy to drop someone off and not be going too!!


----------



## Pirate Granny

C is for Cinderella's Royal Table


----------



## jimmytammy

*D*umbo The Flying Elephant ride

Eliza, great to see you back, and thanks for the pics, great pick me up!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Corrine!!!


----------



## twokats

Well, Jimmy beat me to it, but 

Happy Birthday to Corinne!






I will have to catch up on what y'all have been up to since I left, but we got back from our anniversary trip Saturday!  It was 17 days of absolute magic with Disney.  When I get some photos on this computer, I will post as promised!

The biggie of the trip was my sweet DH surprised me by getting me more points on the cruise.  I totally did not expect him to do that, so now I add Animal Kingdom Lodge to my homes!

I promise to catch up soon.


----------



## MarlaSingersLaundry

eliza61 said:


> *
> WELCOME​
> to all our new groupie Marlasingerlaundry!!  I know my pals here made you feel welcome.   Personally, I think we've got the best bunch on the dis, but I totally admit to being 100% biased.​*


*

Thank you!  I agree, best bunch of people!  Thanks for the great pictures.​*


----------



## Dizny Dad

eliza61 said:


> . . . . . . I thought "thou shall not go to Disneyworld without the mom lady" was a least a minor commandment....



It is here!


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats said:


> Well, Jimmy beat me to it, but
> 
> Happy Birthday to Corinne!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have to catch up on what y'all have been up to since I left, but we got back from our anniversary trip Saturday!  It was 17 days of absolute magic with Disney.  When I get some photos on this computer, I will post as promised!
> 
> The biggie of the trip was my sweet DH surprised me by getting me more points on the cruise.  I totally did not expect him to do that, so now I add Animal Kingdom Lodge to my homes!
> 
> I promise to catch up soon.


Welcome back Kathy!!  Glad yall had a great trip, and sounds like a wonderful gift, one we all can say we would love to receive ourselves


----------



## Corinne

twokats said:


> Well, Jimmy beat me to it, but
> 
> Happy Birthday to Corinne!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have to catch up on what y'all have been up to since I left, but we got back from our anniversary trip Saturday!  It was 17 days of absolute magic with Disney.  When I get some photos on this computer, I will post as promised!
> 
> The biggie of the trip was my sweet DH surprised me by getting me more points on the cruise.  I totally did not expect him to do that, so now I add Animal Kingdom Lodge to my homes!
> 
> I promise to catch up soon.



Thanks for the birthday wishes *Jimmy and Kathy!* It is the big 5-0! Kathy, congrats on your add on, and I cannot wait to see photos!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Not staying at VWL until December, but we do have an ADR at Artist Point next Thursday night!  

Love the pictures, eliza61!  I have very often gotten that view!  They seem to think it's what I want, probably 70% of the time at VWL, we have the very end of the long hall. Only twice were we on the other side.


----------



## Muushka

*Happy Birthday Corrine!!!​*
hope it is a great day for you!

Strange, I posted last night and it is nowhere to be found

Anywhoo,  Thanks for the pics Eliza and *welcome to MarlaSingersLaundry*!


----------



## eliza61

*Happy birthday corrine, have a magical day!*​


----------



## BWV Dreamin

*B  *Belle


----------



## MiaSRN62

Muushka said:


> *Happy Birthday Corrine!!!​*
> hope it is a great day for you!
> 
> Strange, I posted last night and it is nowhere to be found
> 
> Anywhoo,  Thanks for the pics Eliza and *welcome to MarlaSingersLaundry*!



I tried to get on the DIS last night to wish Corrine a happy bday shortly after midnight and I couldn't.  Wouldn't load. 

They must have been having some problems.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy Birthday Corinne !!!!!​






PS : I also turned the big 50 a couple weeks back so I feel your pain !!!  I don't feel a day over 39 actually !!!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

And yes.....




MarlaSingersLaundry!


----------



## DiznyDi

*C*..........Wait for it..... *Corinne*
*Wishing you a great, big Happy Birthday!*


----------



## DiznyDi

Nice to have you back, *Kathy*. I'm waiting with eager anticipation details and photos from your trip.  Your add-on surprise is extra special!

 *MarlaSingersLaundry*  So nice to have you here!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Ok, groupies, I need a pep talk. We are going to F&W in October, staying at OKW in a 1 bedroom. As much as I have tried, I can not get excited about staying at OKW. This will be our first trip there. I had traded out from VWL at 7 mos. mark so we could stay at the same resort as my brother, whom we are travelling with. Any veteran VWL groupies also stayed at OKW? I will appreciate having a one bedroom, but I am sooo having a hard time not being at the lodge!! Tell me it will be okayyyyy.....


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday Corinne!*



BWV Dreamin said:


> Ok, groupies, I need a pep talk. We are going to F&W in October, staying at OKW in a 1 bedroom. As much as I have tried, I can not get excited about staying at OKW. This will be our first trip there. I had traded out from VWL at 7 mos. mark so we could stay at the same resort as my brother, whom we are travelling with. Any veteran VWL groupies also stayed at OKW? I will appreciate having a one bedroom, but I am sooo having a hard time not being at the lodge!! Tell me it will be okayyyyy.....



  OKW really is a beautiful resort and you will be blown away by the 1BR's!!  They are incredible!!!  I can understand what you are feeling but I'm positive that once you arrive and really see what OKW is about you will not be disappointed.  Our first DVC stay was in an OKW 2BR and it does spoil you for the smaller units.  Around the resort it's very a very lush, tropical feel.  Jimmy Buffet type music will keep you swaying.  And parking right out your door!  Nice!!


----------



## cheer4bison

Hi everyone!

As I type this message I am literally rocking on the porch of our beloved VWL. Chaperoning a school trip but wanted you all to know I am thinking about you.


----------



## Muushka

BWV Dreamin said:


> Ok, groupies, I need a pep talk. We are going to F&W in October, staying at OKW in a 1 bedroom. As much as I have tried, I can not get excited about staying at OKW. This will be our first trip there. I had traded out from VWL at 7 mos. mark so we could stay at the same resort as my brother, whom we are travelling with. Any veteran VWL groupies also stayed at OKW? I will appreciate having a one bedroom, but I am sooo having a hard time not being at the lodge!! Tell me it will be okayyyyy.....



Take a deep cleansing breath....breathe.....breathe......now repeat after me:  All is well...All is well....

OKW was not my favorite resort the first time we stayed there.  But I must say, it grew on me.  A totally different experience, not a worse one, just different.  I kept comparing it to VWL but when I looked at it as just OKW, I began to appreciate all that it had to offer.  We love Dixie Landings and OKW reminds me of it.  I love taking the boat to DTD, love walking around the dock area, love the size of the 1 BR.

Let us know how you like it!



KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Happy Birthday Corinne!*
> 
> 
> 
> OKW really is a beautiful resort and you will be blown away by the 1BR's!!  They are incredible!!!  I can understand what you are feeling but I'm positive that once you arrive and really see what OKW is about you will not be disappointed.  Our first DVC stay was in an OKW 2BR and it does spoil you for the smaller units.  Around the resort it's very a very lush, tropical feel.  Jimmy Buffet type music will keep you swaying.  And parking right out your door!  Nice!!



And this!!

*Maria*, love your graphics today!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

BWV Dreamin said:


> Ok, groupies, I need a pep talk. We are going to F&W in October, staying at OKW in a 1 bedroom. As much as I have tried, I can not get excited about staying at OKW. This will be our first trip there. I had traded out from VWL at 7 mos. mark so we could stay at the same resort as my brother, whom we are travelling with. Any veteran VWL groupies also stayed at OKW? I will appreciate having a one bedroom, but I am sooo having a hard time not being at the lodge!! Tell me it will be okayyyyy.....



I owned at OKW for 8-9 years before selling it and purchasing Kidani and BLT.  OKW is a beautiful resort----we just started to change in our preferences in preferring a DVC connected to a hotel/indoor hallways. There is essentially nothing wrong with OKW except that it is set up differently being more a spread out community. Well, also further from the MK which is such a nice perk of VWL. We can see the Illuminations fireworks from several areas throughout OKW.  
We just stayed there in May because I needed studios with 2 real beds.  I LOVE that OKW provides that---and the beds were comfy !!!! I'll share some photos from my stay last month there and hope they will make you feel better about your upcoming stay :











*BTW...the best pot roast (comfort food) I've had ANYWHERE ! It was a special that night so don't think it's normally on the menu, but if it is, I highly recommend it. *










*hubby and I walking to the Hospitality House from our bding on Miller's Road :*

























*I know this is a VWL thread....and we all hold a special place in our heart for it, but just wanted to share that OKW really has it's own unique beauty. I am sure you will have a wonderful time BWV *


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Ok the pep talk and pictures are helping!! We are also going to Universal for 2 days so we are bringing the car this trip. Thought the ease of parking at OKW would be a big plus for this type of trip. I'm going to try not to compare!! Like Maria said I am going to appreciate it for it's uniqueness! 

Well time to get back onto VWL!!! Thanks all....


----------



## jimmytammy

cheer4bison said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> As I type this message I am literally rocking on the porch of our beloved VWL. Chaperoning a school trip but wanted you all to know I am thinking about you.



You lucky thing you  Dont fall asleep as its easy to do there.  Keep on havin fun!!


----------



## jimmytammy

BWV Dreamin said:


> Ok, groupies, I need a pep talk. We are going to F&W in October, staying at OKW in a 1 bedroom. As much as I have tried, I can not get excited about staying at OKW. This will be our first trip there. I had traded out from VWL at 7 mos. mark so we could stay at the same resort as my brother, whom we are travelling with. Any veteran VWL groupies also stayed at OKW? I will appreciate having a one bedroom, but I am sooo having a hard time not being at the lodge!! Tell me it will be okayyyyy.....



We love OKW.  Like Barb, our 1st stay was less than stellar.  The studios remind me of a glorified room at a value.  But the 1 beds did it for us!  OKW has become a very close 2nd along with BWV for us.  Love that the car is so close, OKW feel of peace and tranquility is wonderful.


----------



## Corinne

Thank you all for the birthday wishes everyone! Maria, you always have the *best*graphics

I have had a wonderful day, but, I really would like some  I need a room for December!!!!!


----------



## Muushka

Room for December, check!


----------



## Corinne

Muushka said:


> Room for December, check!



Thanks, Muush!! Oh, did I mention I would need it for 4 *consecutive *nights??


----------



## Muushka

Corinne said:


> Thanks, Muush!! Oh, did I mention I would need it for 4 *consecutive *nights??



 4 *consecutive *nights?  Got it! For our birthday girl, anything!

Out of curiosity, which days, will we get to meet?????


----------



## MarlaSingersLaundry

Happy birthday Corinne!   

I'm hoping that there are two rooms in December, one for you and one for me!  We will close on our DVC contract in a few weeks, so I have to wait for the points to load before we can book.


----------



## MiaSRN62

cheer4bison said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> As I type this message I am literally rocking on the porch of our beloved VWL. Chaperoning a school trip but wanted you all to know I am thinking about you.



*Okaaaaayyy Jill......JEALOUS !!!!! *


----------



## pmaurer74

We are checking in to the VWL in one week, do they share the same parking lot as the main lodge? If so, does that mean we should use the bell for our luggage? or is their parking that is closer to the villas?


----------



## jimmytammy

Corrine and Marla

MooseDust blowing your way for those rooms to become available.  I checked the DVC website today and SSR is still available, though I know you prefer VWL


----------



## jimmytammy

pmaurer74 said:


> We are checking in to the VWL in one week, do they share the same parking lot as the main lodge? If so, does that mean we should use the bell for our luggage? or is their parking that is closer to the villas?



Welcome the the groupies pmaurer74!!!

They do share the same parking lot as the main lodge.  We prefer to use bell services as its a bit of a walk from parking to the villas.  Once you are unloaded, go back to your left at the stop sign, then go as far as you can until the parking lot ends, at this point, make a right.  You should see taxi parking on your left in this area, just beyond will be parking spaces for you.  This area will allow you closest access to the villas.  Walk towards the bus stop and you will approach the villas just beyond up the covered walk area.

Depending on how much luggage we have, we like to carry our stuff back out  when leaving, but it can get tiresome if you have a lot, esp. if its heavy.


----------



## pmaurer74

Thank you for the welcome! We are considering buying a DVC so we are renting points and lucked out with VWL opening up for 3 nights of our 7 night stay. We are staying at SSR as well. VWL is on our list that we wanted to check out. I want BCV, DH wants VWL and I have the feeling we will end up with SSR! Anyway we love the lodge and can't wait to be back and try out the villas!

The ticker says AKV but we switched just a few weeks ago to VWL


----------



## Corinne

Muushka said:


> 4 *consecutive *nights?  Got it! For our birthday girl, anything!
> 
> Out of curiosity, which days, will we get to meet?????



Dec 1 - 5



jimmytammy said:


> Corrine and Marla
> 
> MooseDust blowing your way for those rooms to become available.  I checked the DVC website today and SSR is still available, though I know you prefer VWL



Well, actually, SSR isn't available all four nights!! We want a studio. I almost booked the first night at the BWV last night, but I didn't because I am still trying to figure out my strategy.  I currently have 2 wait lists, one for the BWV standard view and one for the VWL. I think I am going to change the BWV wait list to a garden pool view. Hopefully, that will make my chances better. I doubt we are going to get the VWL.


----------



## MiaSRN62

pmaurer74 said:


> Thank you for the welcome! We are considering buying a DVC so we are renting points and lucked out with VWL opening up for 3 nights of our 7 night stay. We are staying at SSR as well. VWL is on our list that we wanted to check out. I want BCV, DH wants VWL and I have the feeling we will end up with SSR! Anyway we love the lodge and can't wait to be back and try out the villas!
> 
> The ticker says AKV but we switched just a few weeks ago to VWL



*pmaurer*......Whoo hoo on your impending WDW trip !!! And welcome to the Groupies !!!!


----------



## Muushka

pmaurer74 said:


> We are checking in to the VWL in one week, do they share the same parking lot as the main lodge? If so, does that mean we should use the bell for our luggage? or is their parking that is closer to the villas?





Corinne said:


> *Dec 1 - 5
> *
> 
> 
> Well, actually, SSR isn't available all four nights!! We want a studio. I almost booked the first night at the BWV last night, but I didn't because I am still trying to figure out my strategy.  I currently have 2 wait lists, one for the BWV standard view and one for the VWL. I think I am going to change the BWV wait list to a garden pool view. Hopefully, that will make my chances better. I doubt we are going to get the VWL.



  Missing you by a few days


----------



## Corinne

Muushka said:


> Missing you by a few days



Well, darn! (of course, I still need a room!)


----------



## StanH

Just wanted to drop by and say that we are now under 200 days (197!) until our first trip as DVC owners at VWL!

Can't wait!


----------



## Corinne

Yay Stan!!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

WELCOME pmaurer74! Always nice to have new Groupies join our little corner of the Dis!

Pixie Dust blowing your way Corinne and Marla. I hope your wait lists come through for you.  Corinne, we'll miss you too, by just a few days 

Great news StanH that you're under 200 days.  Just think how you'll feel when you're under 100 days! I can't think of a better place to stay and celebrate your ownership than VWL at Christmastime.  You'll love it!

FYI for anyone that may be interested. Did you know that there are Apps available for your smart phone to countdown your Disney vacation?  I'm in the process of downloading one now.


----------



## Corinne

DiznyDi said:


> Pixie Dust blowing your way Corinne and Marla. I hope your wait lists come through for you.  Corinne, we'll miss you too, by just a few days
> for anyone that may be interested. Did you know that there are Apps available for your smart phone to countdown your Disney vacation?  I'm in the process of downloading one now.




Oh darn! Well, I can say I am hoping December will become a yearly thing for us, so maybe next year?! I will most def be booking our beloved VWL at 11 months!

I would love that app, but I still have a blackberry, and I bet they dont have an app for THAT.  lol


----------



## horselover

Hi groupies!           I'm sorry for being delinquent for so long.  Turns out being a small business owner is really time consuming!  I love my new job though & wish I had done this much sooner.

There's no way I'm catching up so I'll just say I hope everyone is doing well.

Happy belated birthday Corrine!!!    

Hope - OKW is a great resort!  No, it's not the Lodge but we'd gladly stay there anytime.

DH & I were just talking about our Christmas ADRs.  Hard to believe it's almost time to be making them.

I'll try my best to check in more frequently.  Bye for now!


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> Dec 1 - 5
> 
> 
> 
> Well, actually, SSR isn't available all four nights!! We want a studio. I almost booked the first night at the BWV last night, but I didn't because I am still trying to figure out my strategy.  I currently have 2 wait lists, one for the BWV standard view and one for the VWL. I think I am going to change the BWV wait list to a garden pool view. Hopefully, that will make my chances better. I doubt we are going to get the VWL.



Sorry about that, I was looking at 1 beds


----------



## Denmage

Hi All,

DW and I have been VWL owners for 10 years now.  We love it there!  Who wouldn't with the geyser, huge lobby, fireplace to the ceiling, totem poles, boats to MK, and so much more.  We aren't planning to go back till 2014 (we have some RCI timeshares to use also), but I can't wait.

Denmage


----------



## Muushka

Denmage said:


> Hi All,
> 
> DW and I have been VWL owners for 10 years now.  We love it there!  Who wouldn't with the geyser, huge lobby, fireplace to the ceiling, totem poles, boats to MK, and so much more.  We aren't planning to go back till 2014 (we have some RCI timeshares to use also), but I can't wait.
> 
> Denmage



*Whoa!!  A new Groupie who loves the Lodge the same way we do!!  Welcome!*

We are a pretty friendly group.  So grab a rocking chair and join us out on the porch.

PS  I have been to your town many times.  My best MA friend lives in Attleboro.


----------



## tea pot

*Good Morning Groupies* 

Funny  I Can't find my catch up post from a few days ago.... 
Oh gosh I'll try to remember
A big congrats to *Jimmy and Tammy  *Blessing to you and your daughter
a Belated Birthday Wish to *Corinne* and Pixie dust for your wait list...
*Marie* thanks for the pics I needed that
*Eliza* Thoughts and Prayers coming your way
*Di*  I think I need to update my phone I'm one step behind the blackberry 
*Horselover and Stopher*  all the best with your businesses
*Stopher* I still have pictures to post....Hopefully soon

*A Big Welcome Home to all the New Groupies....*
yup you found the best place on the boards
*BWD, Cheer, WD, Inkmahm, two kats, DDad*, warm thoughts 

And to *Mama Muush*
Thanks so much for keeping the the light on

I know I left someone/and something out so sorry 

Will try to keep up
Boy have you guys hear that before...

take care groupies


----------



## tea pot

At Home with Kindred Spirits






DiznyDi, teapot, Mr teapot, and DiznyDad






Maria and Joy






Stopher






Stopher and Ranger _?_  Help me Chris,  
 He was a  friend of our Dear Ranger Stan







Art Class







Do you know were this Sundae is ???


----------



## eliza61

Thanks for the great pictures Teapot!!  

humm, totally stumped on the sundae though.


----------



## twinklebug

tea pot said:


> Do you know were this Sundae is ???



Love the pics Teapot 

Looks to me like that sundae is over near the Muppets in DHS. (Note the grid iron and the playful way it's melting)


----------



## tea pot

This one is for you Chris






New Camera at the 3 o'clock Parade
















The new Dumbo Ride at night











Off Topic   
Sunset at the Gulf






Take Care Groupies


----------



## tea pot

twinklebug said:


> Love the pics Teapot
> 
> Looks to me like that sundae is over near the Muppets in DHS. (Note the grid iron and the playful way it's melting)



You Got It 

Boy you guys are good.....I never noticed it before


----------



## Corinne

horselover said:


> Hi groupies!           I'm sorry for being delinquent for so long.  Turns out being a small business owner is really time consuming!  I love my new job though & wish I had done this much sooner.
> Happy belated birthday Corrine!!!



Thanks *Julie!* Glad to hear you are busy and enjoying being a business owner! What are you doing if I may ask?



jimmytammy said:


> Sorry about that, I was looking at 1 beds



LOL, no prob, Jimmy, we very rarely book a studio, but since it is just me & DH, and a rather quick trip, we are going to save points.



tea pot said:


> *Good Morning Groupies*
> 
> a Belated Birthday Wish to *Corinne* and Pixie dust for your wait list...



Thanks *Teapot*! Good to see u!! Your photos are FAB!!!!!



twinklebug said:


> Love the pics Teapot
> 
> Looks to me like that sundae is over near the Muppets in DHS. (Note the grid iron and the playful way it's melting)




*twinklebug* You beat me to it!!


----------



## Inkmahm

jimmytammy said:


> We love OKW.  Like Barb, our 1st stay was less than stellar.  The studios remind me of a glorified room at a value.  But the 1 beds did it for us!  OKW has become a very close 2nd along with BWV for us.  Love that the car is so close, OKW feel of peace and tranquility is wonderful.



We've only stayed at OKW once and that was in a 2 bedroom with my inlaws.  The villas are nice, but I just didn't get into the location.  I would not likely rent at OKW again unless it was free through my inlaws RCI points again. For free, I'll take it.  The parking was a nice advantage, that part is true.


----------



## twokats

I know this is gonna be long, but I have just now been able to catch up from my trip.  This has been one of those crazy weeks with some of my clients needing me to spend a LOT of time on the phone with the IRS and it took pretty much two days to get it all done!!!


MiaSRN62 said:


> To the Keeper of the List ......please add my name. Just booked a Disney Fantasy cruise !!!!
> So my plans as of now :
> *VWL Sept 27-29
> Disney Fantasy Sept 29-Oct 6
> Kidani Oct 6-8*



You will love it.  We were on Inaugeral cruise #9 and it still smelled new when we boarded.  Be prewarned it is huge, but so many fun things to do.  



jimmytammy said:


> How do I keep missing these things.........
> Happy Anniversary twokats!!!!!!!!!!(Sorry Im so late)



Thank you.  I made sure before I left which birthdays to note and that none were coming while I was gone, but totally forgot the anniversaries which is amazing since one was mine!!!



Muushka said:


> *Yes!!  Happy Anniversary Twokats!!!*



It was a great one.  The servers got around our table and sang to us and presented us with a little chocolate moose cake which was delicious!



DiznyDi said:


> And last, but not least *Happy Anniversary Twokats!* I hope you're enjoying your day soaking up some sun!



Yes my nose is still peeling from all the good sun I got before I remembered the sunscreen!  



MiaSRN62 said:


> Happy Anniversarys to *TwoKats* and *Bobbiwoz* !!!



Thanks for the wishes and a late Happy Anniversary to Bobbiwoz!



Corinne said:


> Thanks *BWV Dreamin* did you buy from a broker? How long did it take? We aren't sure about  the number of points we want. Of course, we would be able to afford a much larger contract by not buying from Disney. I wish they could be more competitive, lol, but I suppose the don't need too!





BWV Dreamin said:


> Yes Fidelity. Very smooth sale. Very good communication. Time frame from offer to close was a little less than 3 mos. FYI this broker has no problems submitting low offers to the seller.



We bought our VWL resale from Fidelity also and had a very good experience with them.  



eliza61 said:


> *HAPPY ANNIVERSARY TO BOBBIWOZ AND TWOKATS​* As usual, I'm late for the party but hope it was a great one.



Thank you.



jimmytammy said:


> Welcome back Kathy!!  Glad yall had a great trip, and sounds like a wonderful gift, one we all can say we would love to receive ourselves



Since we had bought the resale before going on the cruise, I really felt he would not even think about buying more, since I had met my point goal.  But he wanted me to have the 11 month advantage at AKL for the concierge level to treat our Kati to the sunrise safari at some point in time.



Corinne said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes *Jimmy and Kathy!* It is the big 5-0! Kathy, congrats on your add on, and I cannot wait to see photos!



Won't be too much longer on the pics, unfortunately catch up on work has come first, plus we are within a week and a half of getting into a complete kitchen remodel.   Pixie and Moose dust for my nerves please!



DiznyDi said:


> Nice to have you back, *Kathy*. I'm waiting with eager anticipation details and photos from your trip.  Your add-on surprise is extra special!



Really I was glad to get home.  This was our longest trip and I really enjoyed it, but it was good to get to my own bed, my puppies and even my kids!!!



tea pot said:


> *Good Morning Groupies*
> Funny  I Can't find my catch up post from a few days ago....
> *BWD, Cheer, WD, Inkmahm, two kats, DDad*, warm thoughts
> I know I left someone/and something out so sorry
> Will try to keep up
> Boy have you guys hear that before...take care groupies



I know what you mean about catching up.  I know there was a lot of new groupies and mentions of upcoming vacations and such that I have not covered.



tea pot said:


> Stopher and Ranger _?_  Help me Chris,
> He was a  friend of our Dear Ranger Stan



Wasn't his name Jack?  I met him the day Le and I checked in and talked to him for a while.  Did not have a chance to see him again, but I mentioned the Groupies to him and he remembered Di and Dad from their recent trip.  He seems to be trying very hard to follow in his predecessor's footsteps.


----------



## Inkmahm

Wow, I got waaaaay behind.  Welcome to all the new groupies!  We love the lodge and we love you!  This is a great group, hope you stick around.

Happy birthday, happy anniversary, congratulations on the engagements and kids graduating from college, etc.  I know I missed a few things since I was last here so know that I think about all of you even when I'm not here.

So, my news.  The good news is that Airtran changed our flights about a week ago and I decided to add another day to our October trip.  On Sunday, we added a standard one bedroom at BWV for October 30th and waitlisted for the Boardwalk view.  When I checked today, the 1 bedroom boardwalk view waitlist had filled!  Yay!  Now we have a whole week in a one bedroom without having to change views for the last night.  REALLY looking forward to it.

The bad news is that I'm going to have to have surgery before our next WDW trip.  August 6th I'll be having my right knee replaced.   Then December 17th I'll be having my left knee replaced.    I'm scared to death but I know I have to do it.  I was hopeful that I could have Makoplasty partial knee replacement.  The surgeon this week told me that is only for someone with arthritis in one of the three compartments.  My knee is way past that.  I have bad arthritis in two compartments with bone on bone in both knees.  Also, a genetic defect in my knee caps (which I knew about) so that the arthritis has pulled my legs crooked and I have bowed legs which will need to be straightened in the surgery, maybe requiring a cut ligament to release them to straighten them.  Ouch.

I picked the dates so that I can go to the WI State Fair in early August before surgery.  Then I have time to heal before our Oct 24th trip to Disney for the F&W festival.  Only one leg will be done so I'll probably still be in a scooter but we'll see.  Then we have our Dec trip to WDW with the cruise and I'll have the left leg done on Dec 17th right after we get home.  So much for Christmas this year.  I've already canceled my normal family and college friends parties.  Instead of a Christmas tree, I'm going to have a hospital bed in my living room.  Sigh.

This also means I have given up on the idea of job hunting until 2013.  My legs will be fixed and I will be able to walk into interviews with a cane by then.  I'm fortunate in that we can afford to live on rainy day savings until then but I really had hoped to go back to work this year.  I can't interview without being able to walk, I know no one will hire me.   But by early 2013, I should be all fixed and ready to go.  Of course, my immediate goal will be to walk in WDW on my 55th birthday trip in mid-March.  No scooters!  

WDW is a good goal for both surgeries, I think.   I have a book of exercises to start doing now on a daily basis to get strength before the surgery in August so I'm going to try to be good and do them.  I know it can only help me.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Best of luck on your double knee surgeries!! How close is your trip after the surgery? I had rotator cuff sugery and was absolutely miserable for 6 mos. I am hoping you don't have that kind of pain! 




Inkmahm said:


> Wow, I got waaaaay behind. Welcome to all the new groupies! We love the lodge and we love you! This is a great group, hope you stick around.
> 
> Happy birthday, happy anniversary, congratulations on the engagements and kids graduating from college, etc. I know I missed a few things since I was last here so know that I think about all of you even when I'm not here.
> 
> So, my news. The good news is that Airtran changed our flights about a week ago and I decided to add another day to our October trip. On Sunday, we added a standard one bedroom at BWV for October 30th and waitlisted for the Boardwalk view. When I checked today, the 1 bedroom boardwalk view waitlist had filled! Yay! Now we have a whole week in a one bedroom without having to change views for the last night. REALLY looking forward to it.
> 
> The bad news is that I'm going to have to have surgery before our next WDW trip. August 6th I'll be having my right knee replaced. Then December 17th I'll be having my left knee replaced.  I'm scared to death but I know I have to do it. I was hopeful that I could have Makoplasty partial knee replacement. The surgeon this week told me that is only for someone with arthritis in one of the three compartments. My knee is way past that. I have bad arthritis in two compartments with bone on bone in both knees. Also, a genetic defect in my knee caps (which I knew about) so that the arthritis has pulled my legs crooked and I have bowed legs which will need to be straightened in the surgery, maybe requiring a cut ligament to release them to straighten them. Ouch.
> 
> I picked the dates so that I can go to the WI State Fair in early August before surgery. Then I have time to heal before our Oct 24th trip to Disney for the F&W festival. Only one leg will be done so I'll probably still be in a scooter but we'll see. Then we have our Dec trip to WDW with the cruise and I'll have the left leg done on Dec 17th right after we get home. So much for Christmas this year. I've already canceled my normal family and college friends parties. Instead of a Christmas tree, I'm going to have a hospital bed in my living room. Sigh.
> 
> This also means I have given up on the idea of job hunting until 2013. My legs will be fixed and I will be able to walk into interviews with a cane by then. I'm fortunate in that we can afford to live on rainy day savings until then but I really had hoped to go back to work this year. I can't interview without being able to walk, I know no one will hire me. But by early 2013, I should be all fixed and ready to go. Of course, my immediate goal will be to walk in WDW on my 55th birthday trip in mid-March. No scooters!
> 
> WDW is a good goal for both surgeries, I think. I have a book of exercises to start doing now on a daily basis to get strength before the surgery in August so I'm going to try to be good and do them. I know it can only help me.


----------



## Inkmahm

BWV Dreamin said:


> Best of luck on your double knee surgeries!! How close is your trip after the surgery? I had rotator cuff sugery and was absolutely miserable for 6 mos. I am hoping you don't have that kind of pain!



August 6th for the first surgery and my next trip is Oct 24-31for Food and Wine at Epcot.  That's about 11 weeks after surgery.

Then I have the second knee done on Dec 17th and  we return to WDW in mid-March so 3 months for that one.

I've already seen my mom suffer through two knee replacements including straightening of her left leg.  I'm under no illusion that this will be easy.  I know it will be painful. I wish I didn't know what was ahead.  It would be much less scary.


----------



## horselover

Denmage said:


> Hi All,
> 
> DW and I have been VWL owners for 10 years now.  We love it there!  Who wouldn't with the geyser, huge lobby, fireplace to the ceiling, totem poles, boats to MK, and so much more.  We aren't planning to go back till 2014 (we have some RCI timeshares to use also), but I can't wait.
> 
> Denmage



Welcome to the groupies Denmage!            We're neighbors in more ways then one.  I'm not too far from you in MA.  We live in Holliston.



Corinne said:


> Thanks *Julie!* Glad to hear you are busy and enjoying being a business owner! What are you doing if I may ask?



Ask away!  I'm doing the same thing as Stopher.  I own a Cruise Planners American Express travel franchise now.  I'm loving my new job.        I just booked my 1st WDW package.   



twokats said:


> Wasn't his name Jack?  I met him the day Le and I checked in and talked to him for a while.  Did not have a chance to see him again, but I mentioned the Groupies to him and he remembered Di and Dad from their recent trip.  He seems to be trying very hard to follow in his predecessor's footsteps.



Is it Jack?  I was going to say Ranger Don, but now that I think about it you're probably right.  Every time I'm not rushing through the lobby & I have time to stop & talk with him he's always engaged with another guest.  Hopefully I'll have a chance to chat with him in Dec.

Inkmahm - Ouch on the double knee replacement!             Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Corinne

horselover said:


> Welcome to the groupies Denmage!            We're neighbors in more ways then one.  I'm not too far from you in MA.  We live in Holliston.
> Ask away!  I'm doing the same thing as Stopher.  I own a Cruise Planners American Express travel franchise now.  I'm loving my new job.        I just booked my 1st WDW package.



Yes, welcome *Denmage!* Another Groupie from MA

*Julie*, how wonderful, congrats on your new venture!!

*Inkmahm*, nice to see you! Sorry about the surgeries, but at least you have a few WDW trips sprinkled in too!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies Denmage!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

teapot
Loving the pics!!

Inkmahm
A employee of ours, 65, had knee replacement 4 weeks ago.  He had been putting it off 3 yrs.  He is getting along great!  So I hope the same will be for you, early Moosedust blowing your way for success and quick recovery.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Inkmahm said:


> We've only stayed at OKW once and that was in a 2 bedroom with my inlaws.  The villas are nice, but I just didn't get into the location.  I would not likely rent at OKW again unless it was free through my inlaws RCI points again. For free, I'll take it.  The parking was a nice advantage, that part is true.



I agree with you on this *Ink*. But we really love the studios and having 2 real beds. My kids are 18 years and older.....those sleeper sofas are just not as comfy for more than 2-3 night stay.  Also love the huge balconies with the one and two bedrooms they have---though AKV has some pretty large ones too.  

As for your knee troubles and upcoming surgeries.....BIG HUGS !!!!  I wish all the best for you and a trouble-free recovery.  Hang strong---you've got us Groupies for support ! 

I am having some issues with the boards again....might have to try and check back later with you all. Love the photo of *Christoper *at the Lodge !  

And thanks *Kathy* ! I cannot wait to see the Fantasy !!!!!


----------



## blossomz

Hi Denmage!  Glad you could join us!


----------



## MarlaSingersLaundry

Inkmahm said:


> August 6th for the first surgery and my next trip is Oct 24-31for Food and Wine at Epcot.  That's about 11 weeks after surgery.
> 
> Then I have the second knee done on Dec 17th and  we return to WDW in mid-March so 3 months for that one.
> 
> I've already seen my mom suffer through two knee replacements including straightening of her left leg.  I'm under no illusion that this will be easy.  I know it will be painful. I wish I didn't know what was ahead.  It would be much less scary.




Best wishes for a speedy recovery.  I've had several surgeries to my leg and knee and understand your reluctance to replace your knees.  I hope that you are able to walk through the parks after your second replacement.  It won't be an easy recovery, but you will have Disney trips to look forward too.


----------



## blossomz

Ink just read about your looming surgeries. I hope they go well. It is good that you have WDW to look forward both times..but don't you think there are easier ways to slip in 2 trips!  anyway..know that your buddies will be thinking good thoughts!


----------



## jimmytammy

OK, here are the pictures of the picturesthat my mom painted and entered in a local Sr. games contest.  She has only been painting for 6 mos. and every yr for the last 3 has entered, including this yr by playing the piano.  She is really good on the piano, been playing all her life, never even getting an honorable mention.  So her hidden talent gets her over the top, she had no clue she would win anything, has never won anything in her 72 yrs.  So this is special!  She has to enter one in the State Fair in Oct.  So need your help, be honest, no feelings hurt here, which would you enter?











1st place






2nd place






Best of show


----------



## Granny

*Inkmahm*...best wishes on successful surgeries and quick recoveries for your knees.  Moose Dust coming your way!!


*Jimmy*...wow, you're Mom was only painting for six months when she painted those?  They're wonderful.   You need to give her one of your WL pictures for her to paint!   I know you have plenty of the like the one in the opening post on this thread...







That's an amazing talent to have dormant for all those years.  It must give her great pleasure to be able to create such beautiful paintings.  

Here's wishing all Groupies a great week!


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> *Jimmy*...wow, you're Mom was only painting for six months when she painted those?  They're wonderful.   You need to give her one of your WL pictures for her to paint!



Hi *Granny*~ all I can say is great minds think alike, I was going to suggest the same thing *Jimmy*!! Your mom is sooooo talented!  I expecially love the winter scene and the 2nd place painting speaks to me!

On another note, there must be something in the "groupie water", because our older son proposed to his girlfriend yesterday!!!   Now, in all honesty I have know it was coming, but I did not feel right announcing it until it was official!


----------



## tea pot

Wow *Jimmy*
I love your Mom's picture esp the Best of show.
what a great talent... I'm  with *Granny and Corinne *
a Lodge Picture would be Beautiful I'm sure..Blessings to her

*Corinne*
Congrats on your son's engagement 
what a happy time for you and your family 
We have 3 daughters as some of you know and our
youngest just keeps dancing around that "Groupie Water" hole
I wish she would just jump in already.... 


Shout Out to *Granny and Blossom*
warm thoughts and Pixie Dust coming your way 

take care my friends


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks for the nice comments about my mom and her paintings.  I will see her tonight and pass them along.


----------



## DiznyDi

Boy Karen, reading of your impending surgeries is pretty scary. I know you've had difficulties for a significant amount of time.  I hope your surgeries and recovery go well.  Having a trip planned post surgery is good incentive to get up and get moving.  Wishing you all the very best! On the flip side, just think of all the time you'll have to spend on the Dis boards. 

Oh boy, another Groupie wedding! Many congratulations to you Corinne and your son and his fiancé. So, let's see, now we have Sleepy and Luv, Maria's daughter, JT's daughter and now your son! Such an exciting time.

JT, I like your moms 2nd place painting; the one with the stream.  They're all lovely and quite an accomplishment for  her. I wish her every success as she takes her paintings to the State Fair.  Is she limited to only one entry?  If so, that will be a difficult decision indeed.

Thanks tea pot for the pictures! Ahhhh to be at the Lodge.....


----------



## DiznyDi

DDad and I are considering the Holiday D-Lites tour during our December trip.  Any of our Groupie friends taken the tour and have feelings one way or the other?


----------



## twokats

Hey Groupies, we have another one!!!






Happy Birthday, kat4disney!
Hope it is the best.


----------



## MiaSRN62

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KAT4DISNEY !!!​


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday kat4disney!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Congrats Corrine on the great news!!


----------



## Corinne

* HAPPY BIRTHDAY KAT4DISNEY* hope you have a great day!!!!!


----------



## tea pot

Happy Birthday Kat4Disney

Have a Magical Day !


----------



## Muushka

*Happy Birthday Kat4*

*I hope it is a very happy one.  Where are we eating??? *


----------



## DiznyDi

Kathy, wishing you a very Happy Birthday! Hope you've enjoyed your special day.


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Kat!!!* 

Enjoy it completely!


----------



## Granny

DiznyDi said:


> DDad and I are considering the Holiday D-Lites tour during our December trip.  Any of our Groupie friends taken the tour and have feelings one way or the other?



Di...I didn't see anyone answer this.  I haven't gone on this tour but am interested in the responses as we are at WDW in December as well.  So this will be the bump for the question.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY KAT4DISNEY!!!!

*


----------



## eliza61

I'm not too late to wish Happy Birthday to Kat am I?


*HAVE A MAGICAL BIRTHDAY KAT!!*


----------



## tea pot

Hey Groupies
It looks like that little boat needs some passengers.
Wishing I was on my way to the Magic Kingdom


----------



## MiaSRN62

tea pot said:


> Hey Groupies
> It looks like that little boat needs some passengers.
> Wishing I was on my way to the Magic Kingdom



YES ! Me too......that little boat is calling me.........


----------



## horselover

tea pot said:


> Hey Groupies
> It looks like that little boat needs some passengers.
> Wishing I was on my way to the Magic Kingdom



I'd be happy to jump aboard right now!

FYI to anyone traveling this fall.  Southwest is having a sale.  

_72 Hours Only  Fall Travel Super Sale!

Time to get a fun & fabulous cool weather getaway on the books! For the next three days, catch some of our most amazingly awesome deals of the year for travel August 13  November 14, 2012, only at southwest.com.

Offer ends Thursday, June 14. Dont wait -- book your Fall trip today & save big!
_
Get 'em while they're hot!  I just booked out tickets for Columbus Day weekend.


----------



## Corinne

horselover said:


> Get 'em while they're hot!  I just booked out tickets for Columbus Day weekend.



We decided to go back for our anniversary instead of December this year. I was so thrilled our first night was available at the VWL for Sept, (it wasn't previously), so I snapped that up!   I had received the email from SW, and our airfare had gone down, so I booked that as well! I will be pm'ing *Jimmy *with our dates!!!


----------



## blossomz

Happy birthday Kat!!

Well just 6 more sleeps till home again?


----------



## Homemom

horselover said:


> I'd be happy to jump aboard right now!
> 
> FYI to anyone traveling this fall.  Southwest is having a sale.
> 
> _72 Hours Only  Fall Travel Super Sale!
> 
> Time to get a fun & fabulous cool weather getaway on the books! For the next three days, catch some of our most amazingly awesome deals of the year for travel August 13  November 14, 2012, only at southwest.com.
> 
> Offer ends Thursday, June 14. Dont wait -- book your Fall trip today & save big!
> _
> Get 'em while they're hot!  I just booked out tickets for Columbus Day weekend.



I just booked this today. Saved us $400 on airfare!  I was able to extend our VB vacation by 1 night and chose to spend it at VWL after enjoying MNSSHP. Can't wait, we've never stayed here before!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks for the head's up on the Southwest sale *Julie* !!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Homemom said:


> I just booked this today. Saved us $400 on airfare!  I was able to extend our VB vacation by 1 night and chose to spend it at VWL after enjoying MNSSHP. Can't wait, we've never stayed here before!



Welcome to the groupies Homemom!!!
And you are going to enjoy your stay at VWL, we all do(course you want find any partiality amongst us)


----------



## jimmytammy

I was reading an article on Allears and the author was talking about how even the smell in the bathrooms at WDW is a specific one.  Made me laugh as I shared with Tammy how the other day an employee of ours was approaching the side door of our work van and I asked him to stick his head in(he gave me a weird look) and I asked him what it reminded him of.  I told him it reminded me of the restrooms at WDW after they have been cleaned, that smell, citrusy in a way.  He is a DVC owner so he knows it like we do, and the smell just really stuck out.  It was Swiffer wet refills in a package that was really standing out in our van.  He told me I have it bad!

So, what smells, sights, sounds, etc. jump out at you that remind you of WDW?


----------



## Corinne

Homemom said:


> I just booked this today. Saved us $400 on airfare!  I was able to extend our VB vacation by 1 night and chose to spend it at VWL after enjoying MNSSHP. Can't wait, we've never stayed here before!



 *Homemom!* the VWL is a special place!


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> He told me I have it bad!
> 
> So, what smells, sights, sounds, etc. jump out at you that remind you of WDW?



Haha! Yes you DO have it bad, but I laugh because I do this all the time!! There is a restaurant chain here that has wood fired brick ovens, and every time we are there I think of the "Rome burning" scene on SE!  There are so many times when you just get "that feeling". I also have it bad, and I don't want a cure!


----------



## twinklebug

jimmytammy said:


> I was reading an article on Allears and the author was talking about how even the smell in the bathrooms at WDW is a specific one.  Made me laugh as I shared with Tammy how the other day an employee of ours was approaching the side door of our work van and I asked him to stick his head in(he gave me a weird look) and I asked him what it reminded him of.  I told him it reminded me of the restrooms at WDW after they have been cleaned, that smell, citrusy in a way.  He is a DVC owner so he knows it like we do, and the smell just really stuck out.  It was Swiffer wet refills in a package that was really standing out in our van.  He told me I have it bad!
> 
> So, what smells, sights, sounds, etc. jump out at you that remind you of WDW?



The smell of laundry bleach always reminds me of the WDW fountains, although I know they don't use chlorine... is it bromine they use?

I have clorox wipes for the kitchen that are orange scented - they don't remind me of WDW, but rather the welcome station into FL where they (used to, not sure if they still do) serve fresh OJ in tinsy cups. As kids we'd down about 20 each until they cut us off... and then Dad would be mad when we needed a restroom break only 10 minutes into the continued ride. 	

One more smell/sound I relate to FL: summer storms. I love the energy from a good summer storm and always feel the desire to walk 5 miles after one (just no place to do it here without traffic)


----------



## blossomz

I just replaced a vanity in one of my bathrooms and every time I open it it reminds me of the wood smell in the vanities at AKV!  I guess because they too are fairly new and still retain that wood smell!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twokats said:


> Hey Groupies, we have another one!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday, kat4disney!
> Hope it is the best.





MiaSRN62 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY KAT4DISNEY !!!​





jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday kat4disney!!!





Corinne said:


> * HAPPY BIRTHDAY KAT4DISNEY* hope you have a great day!!!!!





tea pot said:


> Happy Birthday Kat4Disney
> 
> Have a Magical Day !





DiznyDi said:


> Kathy, wishing you a very Happy Birthday! Hope you've enjoyed your special day.





Granny said:


> *Happy Birthday Kat!!!*
> 
> Enjoy it completely!





BWV Dreamin said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY KAT4DISNEY!!!!
> 
> *





blossomz said:


> Happy birthday Kat!!
> 
> Well just 6 more sleeps till home again?



Thanks everyone for the wonderful Birthday wishes!  I've been celebrating at DL for the past few days and am just getting a chance to respond.  Had an especially special day  thanks to a very nice DISer who invited DH and I to the Carsland AP preview that was held on my birthday!!!  We spent the morning wandering around checking out the shops and the rides.  It's a great new addition to DCA!  Slowly we've watched the preparations for the big media day tomorrow and grand opening on Friday.  The next two days should be very crazy here and then I'm getting out of Dodge and heading home.  We got most things done that we wanted to so it can just be a couple of days of relaxing and taking in the sights from the opening.  Oh - and tryng to get on the Matterhorn when it reopens on Friday!  I'm hoping everyone will be at Carsland so the wait isn't too bad.  



Muushka said:


> *Happy Birthday Kat4*
> 
> *I hope it is a very happy one.  Where are we eating??? *



Thanks Barb!  That would be the Cozy Cone Motel in Radiator Springs!   



eliza61 said:


> I'm not too late to wish Happy Birthday to Kat am I?
> 
> 
> *HAVE A MAGICAL BIRTHDAY KAT!!*



Never too late - thanks Eliza!  As I get older my birthdays get longer.  Seems only fair!!


----------



## blossomz

Happy Birthday Kat!!!


----------



## Muushka

*Kat4, it sounds like you know how to celebrate a birthday!!*

For the life of me, I never understand those who dread them and don't celebrate them!


----------



## horselover

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY KATHY!!!


----------



## Corinne

It sure is quiet around here! Who's heading to the World next????

ETA Looks like Blossom! Are you packed!!!????


----------



## Muushka

Corinne said:


> It sure is quiet around here! Who's heading to the World next????
> 
> ETA Looks like Blossom! Are you packed!!!????



Well, I am heading to FL, but no World.

We bought me a new car!  Yay!!  And my good friend in Jupiter, FL is buying my old one.  So I am personally delivering it to her on Sunday and will fly out of Miami on Thursday.

It will be a solo trip for me (12 hour drive by myself )
But I will be so happy to see my good friends that still live there.


----------



## blossomz

Why thanks for asking!  That I am!!  lol....  I can't wait!  Only 3 more sleeps!  

Still no one joining me down there?


----------



## tea pot

* Welome to the Groupies Homemom *You'll love it here



jimmytammy said:


> I was reading an article on Allears and the author was talking about how even the smell in the bathrooms at WDW is a specific one.  Made me laugh as I shared with Tammy how the other day an employee of ours was approaching the side door of our work van and I asked him to stick his head in(he gave me a weird look) and I asked him what it reminded him of.  I told him it reminded me of the restrooms at WDW after they have been cleaned, that smell, citrusy in a way.  He is a DVC owner so he knows it like we do, and the smell just really stuck out.  It was Swiffer wet refills in a package that was really standing out in our van.  He told me I have it bad!
> 
> So, what smells, sights, sounds, etc. jump out at you that remind you of WDW?



As My Daughter would say....Oh Man....

I always notice that *"Florida Smell"* it hits you just as you walk out of the airport that *Greenhouse plant smell*.... Love it....


----------



## Corinne

Muushka said:


> Well, I am heading to FL, but no World.
> 
> We bought me a new car!  Yay!!  And my good friend in Jupiter, FL is buying my old one.  So I am personally delivering it to her on Sunday and will fly out of Miami on Thursday.
> 
> It will be a solo trip for me (12 hour drive by myself )
> But I will be so happy to see my good friends that still live there.



Yay, *Muushka*!,  that's exciting! Congrats n your new car! I am really trying to hold off buying a new car until DS #2 graduates from college, but I'm not sure that's going to happen. What did you buy!!??

*Blossom* only 3 more sleeps!


----------



## Muushka

Corinne said:


> Yay, *Muushka*!,  that's exciting! Congrats n your new car! I am really trying to hold off buying a new car until DS #2 graduates from college, but I'm not sure that's going to happen. What did you buy!!??
> 
> *Blossom* only 3 more sleeps!



This will be my 7th Nissan.  I strayed for 1 car, but I'm back.

I got an Altima that has many cool features.  

Did you that The Muush loves The Gadgets???  

I can open my garage door with a button on my rear view mirror!!

I got a 2012 that they took $5,000 off of!  Now's the time, Corinne.

PS have a great trip!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Clan5BFsaL8


----------



## blossomz

Awesome news Muush!  Congrats on the new wheels!


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka
You know, its only a 1 1/4 hr drive off I -95 to WDW, you could make a detour, spend a few hrs at a park, or better yet, hang out at VWL I bet its a pretty drive to Jupiter from that vantage point


----------



## Corinne

Muushka said:


> This will be my 7th Nissan.  I strayed for 1 car, but I'm back.
> 
> I got an Altima that has many cool features.
> 
> Did you that The Muush loves The Gadgets???
> 
> I can open my garage door with a button on my rear view mirror!!


Nice!!!! Enjoy those toys and your new ride!!!


jimmytammy said:


> Muushka
> You know, its only a 1 1/4 hr drive off I -95 to WDW, you could make a detour, spend a few hrs at a park, or better yet, hang out at VWL I bet its a pretty drive to Jupiter from that vantage point



Haha, now that's what I was thinking!!


----------



## Corinne

OK, Groupies, in all of our visits to the Lodge, we have only dined at Artist Point once, and that was back in the day when Pooh and Friends hosted a character breakfast, lol. 

I was thinking of making a ressie for our anniversary dinner on 9/15. We are not very adventurous, but a few things on the menu do sound good. My question is with our simple tastes do you think we would enjoy it? Would love to hear about your experiences!


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Muushka
> You know, its only a 1 1/4 hr drive off I -95 to WDW, you could make a detour, spend a few hrs at a park, or better yet, hang out at VWL I bet its a pretty drive to Jupiter from that vantage point



Oh boy.  If there was a Groupie meet on Sunday, I would be there in a NY minute!



Corinne said:


> OK, Groupies, in all of our visits to the Lodge, we have only dined at Artist Point once, and that was back in the day when Pooh and Friends hosted a character breakfast, lol.
> 
> I was thinking of making a ressie for our anniversary dinner on 9/15. We are not very adventurous, but a few things on the menu do sound good. My question is with our simple tastes do you think we would enjoy it? Would love to hear about your experiences!



We have never eaten at AP, but the menu intrigues me.  If you do go, please let us know how you like it.  

Happy anniversary!


----------



## DiznyDi

Enjoy your new car, Muush! Our rental in May was an Altima; drove nice and rode nice. Congratulations !

Happy for you Blossom, and jealous, too! Only 2 more sleeps for you   Get excited!

Corinne, DDad and I will generally eat at Artist Point on our last evening in the world. It's kind of a tradition for us. We've seen the menu change - some good and some not so good - but it is still a relaxing and wonderful meal. Ask to be seated by the window if possible.  Don't be in a hurry and savor every last bite as this can get to be a reasonably pricey meal.  The mushroom soup is wonderful!

Happy Father's Day to all the great dads on this thread!


----------



## blossomz

I am excited Di!!!  All packed! 

Corinne..we are planning on going to Artist Point this trip.  Been there before.  The salmon is really good if you eat fish.  So is the mushroom soup.  and the cobbler dessert!  My fellow diners have tried the buffalo and the pork if they are on the menu.  They really enjoyed those entrees as well. But I agree with Di, there have been ups and downs through the years...  I'll let you know how it is this year!


----------



## Granny

Muush...congrats on your new toy.   Er, I mean car!     Sounds like fun. 

Corinne...we have eaten at Artist Point a couple of times.  My wife likes salmon and that's what she ordered both times.  I honestly don't recall what I ordered but I know I enjoyed the meals very much.  

It sounds like you've looked at the menu already.  Honestly, I wouldn't say that AP is geared towards simple tastes.  We are pretty adventurous eaters so it worked for us.   And there is steak on the menu...always a safe fallback!     Enjoy your trip!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Fathers Day!!!


----------



## tea pot

*Happy Father's Day to all our Groupie Dad's*



*Muush*  Wishing you all the best and lots of fun with your New Car....  


*Blossomz and Corinne  *Have a Magical trip Home


----------



## horselover

HAPPY FATHER'S DAY TO ALL THE GROUPIE DADS!!!


----------



## Corinne

Thanks for all the Artist Point comments, I think we will wait and see what the menu looks like in September, and make a decision when we are there.  

*Happy Father's Day *to all of the Groupie Dads! Enjoy your day!


----------



## blossomz

Boarding pass printed!  Final packing and checking!  One more sleep!  

There is a rocket launch tomorrow morning between 8 and 10.  Our flight arrives at 9:20...maybe we'll see it!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Congrats on your new car *Muushka* and your mini trip to FL !!!!
WOOOOT *Blossomz* !!!!  Hope you get to see the launch !!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

HAPPY FATHER'S DAY TO ALL THE GROUPIE DADS !!!!


----------



## Granny

Happy Father's Day to the Groupie Dads!

And as a father, I thank everyone for the nice words and graphics!


----------



## Corinne

MiaSRN62 said:


> HAPPY FATHER'S DAY TO ALL THE GROUPIE DADS !!!!



Seriously, Maria, you rock!!!!



blossomz said:


> Boarding pass printed!  Final packing and checking!  One more sleep!
> 
> There is a rocket launch tomorrow morning between 8 and 10.  Our flight arrives at 9:20...maybe we'll see it!



Oh Blossom!! Have a safe fight and a magical vacation! I hope you are able to see the launch! We saw one a few years back, and it was great!!!


----------



## blossomz

Thanks Corinne!!  Hope to get to bed early...need to leave 4:20 AM for 7 AM flight!  Yay!!!


----------



## eliza61

*HAPPY BELATED FATHERS DAY TO OUR GROUPIE DADS!!​*  I have to say if anybody embodies the spirit of the day and the spirit of disneyworld it's you guys.  

Congratulations Muush on the new car.  "the old guy" has an altima and loves it, we're pretty much a nissan family also.  I have the rogue and the boys have an old nissan maxima.  


Today's Trivia:

*Walt originally designed "It's a small world" for the Pepsi-Cola company to benefit Unicef at the 1965-65 New York worlds fair.*

*13 Gargoyles decorate the roof of Cinderellas Castle.*
*In 1971 guest could take synchronized swimming lessons at the resort pools.  Cost?  $3.00*


----------



## blossomz

Hi all!  I am on my southwest wifi flight!!  Heading south!  How cool is this?


----------



## sleepydog25

Corinne said:


> Thanks for all the Artist Point comments, I think we will wait and see what the menu looks like in September, and make a decision when we are there.
> 
> *Happy Father's Day *to all of the Groupie Dads! Enjoy your day!


AP is also a tradition with *luv* and me--we go there our last night of a visit, too, just like DiznyDi mentioned.  The menu won't change a ton between now and September as they always keep their signature salmon dish and a buffalo entree on the menu, as well as that scrumptious smoky portobello soup.  Additionally, they always have a chicken dish, some nice cut of steak, and a vegetarian option.  Beyond that, they do alter the menu occasionally with the remaining dishes and the side items on the old standbys.  I mention all this to say that I think you're safe to make a reservation whenever you want--there will be something on the menu you'll like.  

As for ambience, it's hard to beat AP.  It's relaxed elegance, and we've never had a bad overall experience there.  We've had a couple of times over the years where the food wasn't quite up to par (though still good) and a couple of times where our server wasn't up to standards (though we've never had an awful service).  Yet, it remains an emotional and culinary favorite of ours.  As another posted, ask for a window by the table, for though you might have to wait a few more minutes to get seated, it's worth the delay.  Enjoy!


----------



## dianeschlicht

sleepydog25 said:


> AP is also a tradition with *luv* and me--we go there our last night of a visit, too, just like DiznyDi mentioned.  The menu won't change a ton between now and September as they always keep their signature salmon dish and a buffalo entree on the menu, as well as that scrumptious smoky portobello soup.  Additionally, they always have a chicken dish, some nice cut of steak, and a vegetarian option.  Beyond that, they do alter the menu occasionally with the remaining dishes and the side items on the old standbys.  I mention all this to say that I think you're safe to make a reservation whenever you want--there will be something on the menu you'll like.
> 
> As for ambience, it's hard to beat AP.  It's relaxed elegance, and we've never had a bad overall experience there.  We've had a couple of times over the years where the food wasn't quite up to par (though still good) and a couple of times where our server wasn't up to standards (though we've never had an awful service).  Yet, it remains an emotional and culinary favorite of ours.  As another posted, ask for a window by the table, for though you might have to wait a few more minutes to get seated, it's worth the delay.  Enjoy!



I totally agree.  AP is one of our favorites and usually a "must do" for dining.


----------



## jimmytammy

blossomz said:


> Hi all!  I am on my southwest wifi flight!!  Heading south!  How cool is this?



Really cool!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

dianeschlicht said:


> I totally agree.  AP is one of our favorites and usually a "must do" for dining.



Hey Diane!

Welcome to the groupies!! 

  We met at the VWL a few yrs back at a DIS meet, in the former Iron Spike Room.  DebandBill were there, maybe others.  Seems like it was Jan, my DW and Debs DH were doing the marathon.

Anyway, welcome and come visit anytime.  We love new groupies!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey Folks!!

T and I are in Fredericksburg, VA for a long weekend.  My cousins daughter got married last night at Blandfield Plantation.  It was wonderful, with nice little  touches in every nook and corner of the place.  We are staying at the Kenmore Inn in downtown.  It was built in the 1700s.  Beautiful place right in the heart of history of the US.  Washingtons mothers home is just up the street from us.  I started humming HM tune as we walked down the creaky stairs, lights dim.  I can find WDW anywhere I go


----------



## MiaSRN62

blossomz said:


> Hi all!  I am on my southwest wifi flight!!  Heading south!  How cool is this?



I am seriously excited right along with you *blossomz* !!!!!!

and HELLO *DIANE* !!!!!!  Missed chatting with you !!!!!

*JT*....continue to enjoy your time in VA !!! Congrats to the bride and groom !

And thanks *Corinne* !!!!!

I am honestly suprised to admit I have not dined at AP !  Considering my love of the WL/VWL I just don't know why ?!!

Love the trivia *eliza* !!! The synchronized swimming lessons sound like a hoot


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Hey Folks!!
> 
> T and I are in Fredericksburg, VA for a long weekend.  My cousins daughter got married last night at Blandfield Plantation.  It was wonderful, with nice little  touches in every nook and corner of the place.  We are staying at the Kenmore Inn in downtown.  It was built in the 1700s.  Beautiful place right in the heart of history of the US.  Washingtons mothers home is just up the street from us.  I started humming HM tune as we walked down the creaky stairs, lights dim.  I can find WDW anywhere I go



Jimmy...I know you're a Civil War buff so you are definitely in a place to feed your love of history.  Hope you enjoyed your stay.


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Jimmy...I know you're a Civil War buff so you are definitely in a place to feed your love of history.  Hope you enjoyed your stay.



Had a great time, wish it would have lasted longer, but alas, work waits.  Did do some battlefield touring, and saw Jacksons headquarters area at Moss Neck, real close to where wedding took place


----------



## bobbiwoz

blossomz said:


> I am excited Di!!!  All packed!
> 
> Corinne..we are planning on going to Artist Point this trip.  Been there before.  The salmon is really good if you eat fish.  So is the mushroom soup.  and the cobbler dessert!  My fellow diners have tried the buffalo and the pork if they are on the menu.  They really enjoyed those entrees as well. But I agree with Di, there have been ups and downs through the years...  I'll let you know how it is this year!



Enjoy!

We were at AP last Thursday.  I usually get muchroom soup, and had planned on getting it this time, but I was tempted away from that when our server mentioned king crab fritter as a special.  Well, I got it but was annoyed with myself, it was good, but the mushroom soup is great!

I had the scallops, delicious!  DH had planned on scallops, but was intrigued by the bison tenderloin, he enjoyed it, but wouldn't get it again.

The berry cobbler that we shared was a hit!

It had been 18 months since we ate at AP.  We had a window seat which gave us a wonderful view of the raging storm that evening.

Have a great trip, dinner!

Bobbi


----------



## horselover

*Maria *- I was just looking at the vacation list & see we're overlapping in Oct.  I hope we get a chance to meet this time around!

How's everyone doing with their Dec. ADRs?  My window opens tomorrow.


----------



## Muushka

Muushka said:


> Well, I am heading to FL, but no World.
> 
> It will be a solo trip for me (12 hour drive by myself )
> But I will be so happy to see my good friends that still live there.



I made it down!  Had a great trip, much better than last time (12.5 hour trip took me 20, I was sleep deprived before hitting the road ).

Bonding with old friends, who, as we know, are the best friends.



eliza61 said:


> *HAPPY BELATED FATHERS DAY TO OUR GROUPIE DADS!!​*  I have to say if anybody embodies the spirit of the day and the spirit of disneyworld it's you guys.
> 
> Congratulations Muush on the new car.  "the old guy" has an altima and loves it, we're pretty much a nissan family also.  I have the rogue and the boys have an old nissan maxima.
> 
> 
> Today's Trivia:
> 
> *Walt originally designed "It's a small world" for the Pepsi-Cola company to benefit Unicef at the 1965-65 New York worlds fair.*
> *13 Gargoyles decorate the roof of Cinderellas Castle.*
> *In 1971 guest could take synchronized swimming lessons at the resort pools.  Cost?  $3.00*



Nissan people too!  I never knew that about Small World. Great trivia.




blossomz said:


> Hi all!  I am on my southwest wifi flight!!  Heading south!  How cool is this?



It is very cool!



jimmytammy said:


> Hey Folks!!
> 
> T and I are in Fredericksburg, VA for a long weekend.  My cousins daughter got married last night at Blandfield Plantation.  It was wonderful, with nice little  touches in every nook and corner of the place.  We are staying at the Kenmore Inn in downtown.  It was built in the 1700s.  Beautiful place right in the heart of history of the US.  Washingtons mothers home is just up the street from us.  I started humming HM tune as we walked down the creaky stairs, lights dim.  I can find WDW anywhere I go



That sounds like our Jimmy, .  Love it!


----------



## Muushka

Maria, once again, great picture!

I was a tad busy on Sunday, but I did think of all of the great Dads that bless our thread.
Really, you guys are the best.  I hope you all had a wonderful Father's Day.


----------



## Corinne

Jimmy posted the other day about smells that remind you of WDW.  Well, today I was in a CPR/AED certification class, and when the AED machine was instructing to steer clear of the patient, I could not help myself, all I could think of was, "Please stand clear of the doors. Por favor manténganse alejado de las puertas".....


----------



## tea pot

Corinne said:


> Jimmy posted the other day about smells that remind you of WDW.  Well, today I was in a CPR/AED certification class, and when the AED machine was instructing to steer clear of the patient, I could not help myself, all I could think of was, "Please stand clear of the doors. Por favor manténganse alejado de las puertas".....





Thanks Corinne.....I'll never be able to go through certification with a straight face again!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

horselover said:


> *Maria *- I was just looking at the vacation list & see we're overlapping in Oct.  I hope we get a chance to meet this time around!



Yes Julie ! For sure


----------



## Corinne

tea pot said:


> Thanks Corinne.....I'll never be able to go through certification with a straight face again!!!


Lol, well, the voice SOUNDED like the monorail voice! Thankfully, my co-worker and partner for the training is a fellow DVC member so we got a few chuckles.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Before I drifted off to sleep, DiznyDi said, "only 170 more days".  Geeze, we just returned 6 weeks ago, and already the memories have worn off; or have they?  And my dream began sometime during the night . . . 

I am suddenly in the hall, making my way somewhere . . 





I know this place, but familiarity doesn't stop me from my walking, my searching . . . 





No resting here, something is pulling me and tells me "keep going" . . 





Wow, how'd I get here.  I am alone, but am driven to keep searching . . 





This feels right; I seem close to my eerie night time goal . . . . . 





Ahhh, I made it . . this was no dream . . .this place rocks at 6AM!






So what are your dreams? 

Happy Anniversary Dear


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary DiznyDad and DiznyDi!!!!

You folks are one great couple(I know cause I have met you before)

PS, Dad, love the dream sequence!


----------



## bfrosty

Cool, very creative.

We can't wait to get back, but our next trip is to BCV again in October...should be a blast.

Bfrosty


----------



## horselover

DDad I dream of the Lodge too.  I dream I'm either sitting in the Inglenook in front of the fire enjoying a strawberry tart from the French bakery or I'm lounging in one of the chair on the beach watching the world go by.                  Awww, man now I wish I was there!         

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY DIZNYDI & DIZNYDAD!!!


----------



## Pirate Granny

BRAVO...Happy Anniversary...many more


----------



## Corinne

Love it *Diznydad!!!*Cannot wait til September!!!

Happy Anniversary Diane And DDad!!!


----------



## MarlaSingersLaundry

Hi guys.  I'm super excited and had to share that we passed ROFR on our AKV contract this week!    Can't wait to get the points to book a trip in Decmeber!


----------



## Island Mouse

Hi Groupies!

I just made a reservation for some friends of mine to stay at the lodge in January for their son's 7th birthday.  If I can't make it to the lodge myself, I'm glad I get to share it with someone else.


----------



## DiznyDi

Aw shucks, Groupie friends, I'm blushing.  Many thanks for your kind words and Anniversary wishes. It's been 37 years since we said our 'I do's'.  I can only hope the good Lord blesses us with another 37! There's no one I'd rather spend my life with than Rich. It's been one adventure after another and keeps getting better. 

Congratulations Marla on passing ROFR! Great news.  I hope your new points are in your account ASAP for that December booking!


----------



## twokats

Di and Dad hope it was a very happy anniversary.
I was going to wish it to you this morning at 4:30 before I left for South Texas, but the computer did not cooperate, so I had to wait til now since I have been 12 hours driving to pick Kati up and bring her home for a few days to recuperate from an infection that developed from a bug bite on her leg.
Pixie dust for her since she is antsy to get back to work at the camp.  She loves those kids to death and her co-workers also want her back fast.

I am behind again since I have been busy all week tearing wallpaper down in preperation for our kitchen remodel.  We are only 2 days into this and I am already tired of fast food and not having a kitchen sink or stove or anything for that matter.  This new kitchen better be as good as it looks on paper!!!


----------



## tea pot

*Di and Dad
Happy Anniversary 
to two of the Best Partners I know*


----------



## jimmytammy

bfrosty said:


> Cool, very creative.
> 
> We can't wait to get back, but our next trip is to BCV again in October...should be a blast.
> 
> Bfrosty



Not too far away!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> Love it *Diznydad!!!*Cannot wait til September!!!
> 
> Happy Anniversary Diane And DDad!!!



It will be here before you know it!!


----------



## jimmytammy

MarlaSingersLaundry said:


> Hi guys.  I'm super excited and had to share that we passed ROFR on our AKV contract this week!    Can't wait to get the points to book a trip in Decmeber!



Cool!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Island Mouse said:


> Hi Groupies!
> 
> I just made a reservation for some friends of mine to stay at the lodge in January for their son's 7th birthday.  If I can't make it to the lodge myself, I'm glad I get to share it with someone else.



They should have a great time.  Isnt it nice to be able to share your love of WDW with others!!


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats said:


> Di and Dad hope it was a very happy anniversary.
> I was going to wish it to you this morning at 4:30 before I left for South Texas, but the computer did not cooperate, so I had to wait til now since I have been 12 hours driving to pick Kati up and bring her home for a few days to recuperate from an infection that developed from a bug bite on her leg.
> Pixie dust for her since she is antsy to get back to work at the camp.  She loves those kids to death and her co-workers also want her back fast.
> 
> I am behind again since I have been busy all week tearing wallpaper down in preperation for our kitchen remodel.  We are only 2 days into this and I am already tired of fast food and not having a kitchen sink or stove or anything for that matter.  This new kitchen better be as good as it looks on paper!!!


Send Kati our love and best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## sleepydog25

Loved the dream sequence, DiznyDad, and congrats, too!


----------



## blossomz

Howdy!  Left AKV today and checked into our beloved Lodge!!  5548...great two bedroom.  Weather was great first few days.  Today was hot and muggy and then lots of rain.  Now just lounging at "home"!


----------



## DiznyDi

Blossom, if you have to be in out of the rain, I can't think of any place I'd rather be than our beloved Lodge! Grab a cupcake from Roaring Fork and have a respite at the inglenook. I'm jealous.....

I've been reading on various threads that the Tervis Tumblers are beginning to find their way into the resorts.  So Blossom, if you're in the mercantile and if you think about it, check to see if they have stocked the shelves with the tumblers and report back to us.  A picture from your phone would be awesome  

Enjoy the rest of your trip and think about us every once in awhile.


----------



## blossomz

I will check!  One note.. The new toiletries were at AKV but they havent made their way to VWL yet.


----------



## DiznyDi

Kathy, hugs to Kati that she heals quickly and is able to return to camp ASAP!

I hope your kitchen remodel is right on schedule and you'll have a make-over and be back cooking in short order. I hate stripping wallpaper! Fortunately my SIL is more than willing to help his MIL out when such jobs need done. I hope you're taking before and after pictures.  We'd love to see the final results.


----------



## jimmytammy

blossomz said:


> Howdy!  Left AKV today and checked into our beloved Lodge!!  5548...great two bedroom.  Weather was great first few days.  Today was hot and muggy and then lots of rain.  Now just lounging at "home"!



There in my mind right now


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey folks, feel like a game!  Me and the kids used to play this on paper while waiting at a restaurant to pass the time til the food came out.

Here is how we played...we would think of a word, phrase or series of words Walt Disney World related and go from there.  In this game, everyone can join in, a group effort so to speak.  Anyone feel game??

Here goes...Category, restaurant                   Letters guessed:R E T S

_ _ _ E R T _  /   T R E E  /  T _ _ E R _                           


           ______
                    l


----------



## DiznyDi

Is there an R?


----------



## horselover

Good morning groupies!  Up early today making Christmas ADRs.       Got everything I wanted.              Now comes the long wait.       

Jimmy - is there an E?


----------



## jimmytammy

DiznyDi said:


> Is there an R?


Yes!


----------



## jimmytammy

horselover said:


> Good morning groupies!  Up early today making Christmas ADRs.       Got everything I wanted.              Now comes the long wait.
> 
> Jimmy - is there an E?


Yes!

And congrats on the ressies Thats always a fun thing to do, IMO!


----------



## horselover

How about T?


----------



## Corinne

blossomz said:


> Howdy!  Left AKV today and checked into our beloved Lodge!!  5548...great two bedroom.  Weather was great first few days.  Today was hot and muggy and then lots of rain.  Now just lounging at "home"!



Hi Blossom

Hope you are having a great time! Photos of the Tervis tumblers --if they are there--would be great! Photos of ANYTHING would be great!! I need a fix!!


----------



## pmaurer74

We just got back a few days ago and stayed 3 nights at VWL. DH loved it. I love the lodge but not the villas as much. I felt very claustrophobic. We know now that we need a 1 bedroom in the future as we stayed in a studio this time. We were on the 5th floor in the octagon area at the top and I think this helped feeling closed in. I did walk around some of the others floors and felt better. Are the rooms the same size on the 5th floor dormer rooms? Maybe the sloped ceiling didn't help? I looked at the room size and it is the same as SSR and I did not feel closed in there. Anyone else have this feeling? I also hated the closed in box as you cannot see anything while sitting out there but a wall. I think when we stay here again, I will ask to not be on the 1st or 5th floor so I can enjoy a scenic balcony!

Next year I hope to stay at BCV and AKV so we can decide which DVC we want to buy.


----------



## blossomz




----------



## MiaSRN62

blossomz said:


>



LOVE them !


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy belated but heartfelt anniversary wishes to Disney Di and Dad !!!!


----------



## blossomz

Found these authentic Tervis at Grand Floridian.


----------



## Corinne

Can't wait to see  the WL version if/when it becomes available!


----------



## blossomz

Oops!  Forgot to wish dis Di and dad a very magical anniversary!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Thanks Maria and Blossom for your most kind anniversary wishes! 

And thanks Blossom for seeking out the Tervis tumblers and for posting pictures! So nice of you to take time out of your vacation to track down a crazy request. 

I hope WL gets a resort specific one and I hope it's there at Christmastime.


----------



## blossomz

Salmon at AP. this week and next the once per year event of copper king salmon!  Great!


----------



## debbieandroo

jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks, feel like a game!  Me and the kids used to play this on paper while waiting at a restaurant to pass the time til the food came out.
> 
> Here is how we played...we would think of a word, phrase or series of words Walt Disney World related and go from there.  In this game, everyone can join in, a group effort so to speak.  Anyone feel game??
> 
> Here goes...Category, restaurant                   Letters guessed:R E
> 
> _ _ _ E R _ _  /   _ R E E  /  _ _ _ E R _
> 
> 
> ______
> l
> l
> l
> l
> l



Is there an S?


----------



## debbieandroo

twokats said:


> Di and Dad hope it was a very happy anniversary.
> I was going to wish it to you this morning at 4:30 before I left for South Texas, but the computer did not cooperate, so I had to wait til now since I have been 12 hours driving to pick Kati up and bring her home for a few days to recuperate from an infection that developed from a bug bite on her leg.
> Pixie dust for her since she is antsy to get back to work at the camp.  She loves those kids to death and her co-workers also want her back fast.
> 
> I am behind again since I have been busy all week tearing wallpaper down in preperation for our kitchen remodel.  We are only 2 days into this and I am already tired of fast food and not having a kitchen sink or stove or anything for that matter.  This new kitchen better be as good as it looks on paper!!!



I finished an extensive house [especially the kitchen] remodel last year.  Tearing down the wallpaper had to have been the worst job of all - I hated it!  And, I did lots of fast food then, when my stove was back in place, did a whole bunch of hunting for the kitchen stuff still in boxes strewn around my living and dining rooms.  Whew, I'm getting tired just thinking about it!

Yet, every single time I see my kitchen, I am thrilled with the results of the remodel and hope the same is true for you.

I also hope your daughter recovers quickly.  It's so sweet to hear how anxious she is to get back to the kids at camp.


----------



## debbieandroo

DiznyDi said:


> Thanks Maria and Blossom for your most kind anniversary wishes!
> 
> And thanks Blossom for seeking out the Tervis tumblers and for posting pictures! So nice of you to take time out of your vacation to track down a crazy request.
> 
> *I hope WL gets a resort specific one * and I hope it's there at Christmastime.



Great, as if I need something else to spend money on!  I thought I had been doing well just getting two Tervis cups - now, I'm reading that they have WDW-themed ones!  And might have WL ones in the future!!!


----------



## debbieandroo

blossomz said:


> Salmon at AP. this week and next the once per year event of copper king salmon!  Great!



I've eaten at AP twice.  The first time I tried the scallops - and still think about that meal almost a year later.  The second time, I tried the swordfish - it was good but not as memorable as the scallops.  The salmon kept passing us by - and I have no idea why I didn't order it then.

Now, hearing about the mushroom soup and the salmon is making me want to go back.


----------



## jimmytammy

horselover said:


> How about T?



Yes!


----------



## jimmytammy

debbieandroo said:


> Is there an S?



No, sorry


----------



## MiaSRN62

*twokats*....thinking of you and hoping your daughter recovers and is feeling better very soon !!!

With these hot days we're having, came across this cute photo of mama and baby mooselets keeping cool !


----------



## crabbie1

Well I'm very depressedI had to cancel my trip in August due to splitting with partner . I hv managed to scrape the flight money to go end September. Unfortunatley had to cancel DVc and now not available it's my first visit as a DVc owner and really wanted to stay at my home resort. I am wait listing the first 4 nights ( well 2 are available) so I'm hoping but doubt it will come through. Dnt mind a studio just so wanted to do a few nights if not all 15 there. Never mind.
Got aklv BLT and okw. 
Do wait lists ever come through.? I'm new to this. My dates are 19-04 oct and wait listed 19-23.


----------



## jimmytammy

pmaurer74 said:


> We just got back a few days ago and stayed 3 nights at VWL. DH loved it. I love the lodge but not the villas as much. I felt very claustrophobic. We know now that we need a 1 bedroom in the future as we stayed in a studio this time. We were on the 5th floor in the octagon area at the top and I think this helped feeling closed in. I did walk around some of the others floors and felt better. Are the rooms the same size on the 5th floor dormer rooms? Maybe the sloped ceiling didn't help? I looked at the room size and it is the same as SSR and I did not feel closed in there. Anyone else have this feeling? I also hated the closed in box as you cannot see anything while sitting out there but a wall. I think when we stay here again, I will ask to not be on the 1st or 5th floor so I can enjoy a scenic balcony!
> 
> Next year I hope to stay at BCV and AKV so we can decide which DVC we want to buy.



Sorry your stay was less than stellar.  Rooms on the 5th do have that sloped ceiling so it can make the room a bit closed in, plus the balconies are different. Next time, try 4th floor.  Studios have bigger feel just based on ceiling.  Once you try those 1 beds, you may never go back to a studio.


----------



## jimmytammy

crabbie1 said:


> Well I'm very depressedI had to cancel my trip in August due to splitting with partner . I hv managed to scrape the flight money to go end September. Unfortunatley had to cancel DVc and now not available it's my first visit as a DVc owner and really wanted to stay at my home resort. I am wait listing the first 4 nights ( well 2 are available) so I'm hoping but doubt it will come through. Dnt mind a studio just so wanted to do a few nights if not all 15 there. Never mind.
> Got aklv BLT and okw.
> Do wait lists ever come through.? I'm new to this. My dates are 19-04 oct and wait listed 19-23.



Sorry you are going through all this.  We have never waitlisted but I understand they come through for many folks.  I would say watch the DVC site closely and plug in your dates for the possible opening, then call!!
Sending Moose Dust in hopes it all works out.  Just for sake of it, try OKW and SSR, they are large and many times have availability.  OKW is really nice IMO.  At any rate, you will be in WDW, so you will enjoy no doubt.  Going on this trip may be the tonic you need to move on with life.


----------



## sleepydog25

pmaurer74 said:


> We just got back a few days ago and stayed 3 nights at VWL. DH loved it. I love the lodge but not the villas as much. I felt very claustrophobic. We know now that we need a 1 bedroom in the future as we stayed in a studio this time. We were on the 5th floor in the octagon area at the top and I think this helped feeling closed in. I did walk around some of the others floors and felt better. Are the rooms the same size on the 5th floor dormer rooms? Maybe the sloped ceiling didn't help? I looked at the room size and it is the same as SSR and I did not feel closed in there. Anyone else have this feeling? I also hated the closed in box as you cannot see anything while sitting out there but a wall. I think when we stay here again, I will ask to not be on the 1st or 5th floor so I can enjoy a scenic balcony!
> 
> Next year I hope to stay at BCV and AKV so we can decide which DVC we want to buy.


It's too bad you felt claustrophobic in the studio, but I do believe the sloped ceiling encouraged that sense of being closed in.  We always request floors 3 or 4 (2 is the back up) since the views are good and there are no balcony walls with which to deal.  The decor at the Lodge and Villas is a little earthier and darker than at SSR, too, so that likely didn't help.  Next time, give a 1BR a shot between the second and fourth floors, and I think you'll have a completely different experience.



			
				debbieandroo said:
			
		

> Now, hearing about the mushroom soup and the salmon is making me want to go back.


They are both excellent and considered signature dishes.  The buffalo is usually superb, as well.  I've always been "meh" about swordfish, and I'm quite the adventurous eater.  I've never had a memorable meal that featured swordfish.   Now, hearing about the mushroom soup and the salmon is making me want to go back. Yesterday 07:34 PM


----------



## horselover

MiaSRN62 said:


> *twokats*....thinking of you and hoping your daughter recovers and is feeling better very soon !!!
> 
> With these hot days we're having, came across this cute photo of mama and baby mooselets keeping cool !



I wish we had a Like button!  Love this.


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Send Kati our love and best wishes for a speedy recovery.



Yes, I hope she recovers quickly.  Bug bites are baaaaaad.




Dizny Dad said:


> Before I drifted off to sleep, DiznyDi said, "only 170 more days".  Geeze, we just returned 6 weeks ago, and already the memories have worn off; or have they?  And my dream began sometime during the night . . .
> 
> I am suddenly in the hall, making my way somewhere . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this place, but familiarity doesn't stop me from my walking, my searching . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No resting here, something is pulling me and tells me "keep going" . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, how'd I get here.  I am alone, but am driven to keep searching . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This feels right; I seem close to my eerie night time goal . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh, I made it . . this was no dream . . .this place rocks at 6AM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what are your dreams?
> 
> Happy Anniversary Dear



Happy Anniversary to one of my favorite couples!  Love the pictures 



Island Mouse said:


> Hi Groupies!
> 
> I just made a reservation for some friends of mine to stay at the lodge in January for their son's 7th birthday.  If I can't make it to the lodge myself, I'm glad I get to share it with someone else.



So sweet 



twokats said:


> Di and Dad hope it was a very happy anniversary.
> I was going to wish it to you this morning at 4:30 before I left for South Texas, but the computer did not cooperate, so I had to wait til now since I have been 12 hours driving to pick Kati up and bring her home for a few days to recuperate from an infection that developed from a bug bite on her leg.
> Pixie dust for her since she is antsy to get back to work at the camp.  She loves those kids to death and her co-workers also want her back fast.
> 
> I am behind again since I have been busy all week tearing wallpaper down in preperation for our kitchen remodel.  We are only 2 days into this and I am already tired of fast food and not having a kitchen sink or stove or anything for that matter.  This new kitchen better be as good as it looks on paper!!!



New kitchen!!  Mine took twice as long to do than they told us.  Our saving grace was our induction cooker which we used every day due to the range being unplugged.






http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16896112056

These things are great.  Plus once your kitchen is back, you have a 5th burner and can cook smelly things outside!  You do need pans that have bottoms that a magnet can stick to in order for it to work.  Sadly, this cooker ended up costing us $1400.  I love induction cooking so much, we replaced our range with a hybrid (2 induction and 2 normal burners).



jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks, feel like a game!  Me and the kids used to play this on paper while waiting at a restaurant to pass the time til the food came out.
> 
> Here is how we played...we would think of a word, phrase or series of words Walt Disney World related and go from there.  In this game, everyone can join in, a group effort so to speak.  Anyone feel game??
> 
> Here goes...Category, restaurant                   Letters guessed:R E T S
> 
> _ _ _ E R T _  /   T R E E  /  T _ _ E R _
> 
> 
> ______
> l



Did anyone guess?  Liberty Tree Tavern (could not find an answer, if yes, sorry!).

*Maria*, love that Moosie in the pool pic!


----------



## Muushka

Oh yes, I am home!

The drive down was in a word.....wonderful!   It was without a doubt the easiest drive down ever.  I loaded up my Zune with my playlists, plugged it in and I was a happy camper.  I did not come close to dozing off.  Mr Muush and I usually share the drive, so I was a tad worried.  It took a little longer, 13 hours, but I took my time.

What a great time I had.  Delivered my car to my friend and was able to reunite with my best buds.  

I had a mom with 3 young daughters live with me for a while in FL.  I got to meet up with the oldest daughter who is now a mother of 4 with a great husband.  Wow.  All I can say.  

Plus I got to see my friend who has been struggling with CA, so it was great to see her.  

I had 2 adopted moms (mine died when I was a toddler) that I love very much who helped (as all good moms do) when Mr Muush and I were married.  I arranged a breakfast for the 3 of us.  Again, wow.

Flew home out of MIA on Thursday evening.  Great flight.  Travel mercies galore. 

Yeah, a great trip to FL.


----------



## Corinne

Welcome back Muush! Glad you had a great trip.


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome Back Muushka!

Ding, ding, ding, ding, ding, you are correct, the answer to hangman is...
Liberty Tree Tavern!!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Last one was too easy

Clue:  Magic Kingdom  

 Letters used: R E S

_ E _ S / T _ / T _ E / _ _ _ _ _ _ _

                                                 ______


----------



## Inkmahm

Corinne said:


> OK, Groupies, in all of our visits to the Lodge, we have only dined at Artist Point once, and that was back in the day when Pooh and Friends hosted a character breakfast, lol.
> 
> I was thinking of making a ressie for our anniversary dinner on 9/15. We are not very adventurous, but a few things on the menu do sound good. My question is with our simple tastes do you think we would enjoy it? Would love to hear about your experiences!



I know this is an older post but I haven't been back to this thread since before we left for our annual fishing trip vacation.

We love AP.  We took my family there and all of them are picky eaters.  Several of them now love the King Salmon at AP even though one of them HATES fish.  She loves the salmon.  My other niece had a choice of any restaurant she wanted for her one night at WDW after our cruise in December and she picked Artist Point because she loves their mushroom soup.  If you love berries, their cobbler can't be beat.


----------



## jimmytammy

MiaSRN62 said:


> *twokats*....thinking of you and hoping your daughter recovers and is feeling better very soon !!!
> 
> With these hot days we're having, came across this cute photo of mama and baby mooselets keeping cool !



These guys have the right idea!!


----------



## Inkmahm

sleepydog25 said:


> Loved the dream sequence, DiznyDad, and congrats, too!



Ditto!  And I knew exactly where you were headed as soon as you said something was pulling you.


----------



## eliza61

Just got back from 4 days at the University of Cincinnati!!

After many years of supplying countless hours of entertainment, Sid the Squid has finally graduated and is offically a University of Cincinnati Bearcat!!  







The young man with him is his best friend since first grade Daniel, who will be attending University of Ohio.

My apologies to the State of Ohio.


----------



## blossomz

Hi friends!  Well looks like tropical storm Debbie is trying to rain on my parade!  It's torrential !  We had fun riding splash and thunder and haunted mansion in the rain!  Most fun ever!!  Saw Brave and had Wolfgang puck pizza topped off by ghiradelli!

Eliza Great big congratulations!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

crabbie1 said:


> Well I'm very depressedI had to cancel my trip in August due to splitting with partner . I hv managed to scrape the flight money to go end September. Unfortunatley had to cancel DVc and now not available it's my first visit as a DVc owner and really wanted to stay at my home resort. I am wait listing the first 4 nights ( well 2 are available) so I'm hoping but doubt it will come through. Dnt mind a studio just so wanted to do a few nights if not all 15 there. Never mind.
> Got aklv BLT and okw.
> Do wait lists ever come through.? I'm new to this. My dates are 19-04 oct and wait listed 19-23.



*crabbie*....so sorry to hear about your split. Hang in there.  Hope things get better. 

As for the waitlist. It's 50/50 success with me. If I'm understanding correctly, you are waitlisted for Sept 19-23 ?  I think you run a fairly good chance---probably better than I do. I'm waitlisted for the weekend Oct 6-8. Food and Wine Festival time....gonna be tough !  Pixie dust for both of us ! Make sure you check OFTEN as JT suggested !

Welcome back *Muushka* !!!!

*eliza*....Congrats to Sid on both is graduation AND his choice on a college !!!! Great photo !  WTG !


----------



## Dizny Dad

eliza61 said:


> Just got back from 4 days at the University of Cincinnati!!
> 
> After many years of supplying countless hours of entertainment, Sid the Squid has finally graduated and is offically a University of Cincinnati Bearcat!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The young man with him is his best friend since first grade Daniel, who will be attending University of Ohio.
> 
> My apologies to the State of Ohio.



Wow - Great picture; now where is the picture of the proud parents with Sid?  Come on - we all know there is one - let's see it!

And no apologies necessary; we in Ohio could use the bump in intelligence I'm sure Daniel will bring . . and is that Ohio U., or Ohio State?  or maybe Ohio Northern?


----------



## MiaSRN62

blossomz said:


> Hi friends!  Well looks like tropical storm Debbie is trying to rain on my parade!  It's torrential !  We had fun riding splash and thunder and haunted mansion in the rain!  Most fun ever!!  Saw Brave and had Wolfgang puck pizza topped off by ghiradelli!
> 
> Eliza Great big congratulations!!!



You are really making the most of your trip *blossomz* !!! Good for you !  I am hearing how bad the weather is. I have two friends in WDW now.  One posted on Facebook how they were debating to do EMH in MK last night. Not sure what they decided. Another posted a photo of herself on Facebook drinking a glass of wine on her balcony at the Poly----it was a great pic with the Grand FLoridian in the background and the heavy torrential rain coming down. She did a FB status of "no worries about the rain...just got upgraded to concierge at the Poly" !!!   Hope "Debbie" gets out of there FAST !  Keep us posted


----------



## jimmytammy

Congrats Eliza!!!


----------



## horselover

Congratulations to Sid the Squid!  Way to go!!!


----------



## blossomz

[/IMG]

Yummy salmon dinner at artist point


----------



## Corinne

*Blossom~*I have a friend there too, and, like u, she is making the best of it. We are all so blessed because we know there is always another trip around the corner. Hope Debby is outta there soon! 

*Eliza~*Congrats to you and Sid, what a handsome young man!


----------



## DiznyDi

Welcome Back *Muushka!* You kept yourself pretty busy for those several days you were gone. I hope you got out before Debby came to town.

Welcome Back to you, too *Inkmahm*! Hope you enjoyed your fishing trip.  Catch anything special?

Love the moose in the swimming pool pic! So cute!

Congratulations *Eliza* on your sons graduation!  What a handsome young man! He must get his good looks from you!

*crabbie* I'm with Maria; sometime the wait lists comes through and some times they don't.  We have had more success with our wait list coming through when we've only needed a day or two.  Our December 2012 wait list for BLT came through in about a month.  Pixie Dust for you!

Poor *Blossom!* I hope you have your umbrella! I can't imagine all that rain! Enjoy the peace and serenity of our Lodge.  Thanks for checking on the Tervis tumblers!

*Jimmy* in our current hangman, is there an R?


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> Send Kati our love and best wishes for a speedy recovery.



I was out of town for most of the weekend, so it was up to her Dad to take care of it and I was amazed that it was almost well when I got home mid-day Sunday.  We have an appointment with the doctor to see if it is healed tomorrow so that I can get her back to work.



DiznyDi said:


> Kathy, hugs to Kati that she heals quickly and is able to return to camp ASAP!
> 
> I hope your kitchen remodel is right on schedule and you'll have a make-over and be back cooking in short order. I hate stripping wallpaper! Fortunately my SIL is more than willing to help his MIL out when such jobs need done. I hope you're taking before and after pictures.  We'd love to see the final results.



Kati appreciated the well wishes from all.  Luckily she does heal quickly.  It is really itchy right now and I always take that as a good sign.

My DIL was willing to help me, but she does not have a car all the time and her mother has been sick, so it was all on me.  All my sweet DH did was peel off some border paper which came off very easily.  

And yes I have been taking pictures.  



debbieandroo said:


> I finished an extensive house [especially the kitchen] remodel last year.  Tearing down the wallpaper had to have been the worst job of all - I hated it!  And, I did lots of fast food then, when my stove was back in place, did a whole bunch of hunting for the kitchen stuff still in boxes strewn around my living and dining rooms.  Whew, I'm getting tired just thinking about it!
> 
> Yet, every single time I see my kitchen, I am thrilled with the results of the remodel and hope the same is true for you.
> 
> I also hope your daughter recovers quickly.  It's so sweet to hear how anxious she is to get back to the kids at camp.



My boss told me to mix one third Downy to two thirds water and spray it on after I removed the top layer.  It just almost fell off with hardly any effort at all.  And my kitchen smelled so good!

Next is going to be some closet makeovers if I survive the kitchen!



MiaSRN62 said:


> *twokats*....thinking of you and hoping your daughter recovers and is feeling better very soon !!!
> 
> With these hot days we're having, came across this cute photo of mama and baby mooselets keeping cool !



The picture is adorable!



Muushka said:


> Yes, I hope she recovers quickly.  Bug bites are baaaaaad.
> 
> 
> New kitchen!!  Mine took twice as long to do than they told us.  Our saving grace was our induction cooker which we used every day due to the range being unplugged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16896112056
> 
> These things are great.  Plus once your kitchen is back, you have a 5th burner and can cook smelly things outside!  You do need pans that have bottoms that a magnet can stick to in order for it to work.  Sadly, this cooker ended up costing us $1400.  I love induction cooking so much, we replaced our range with a hybrid (2 induction and 2 normal burners).



I think the most time consuming part is the countertops.  They cannot be measured until the cabinets are in and can take 2-3 weeks to be made.  Plus since the sink will be attached to them that means no water until countertops are installed.  

Today I had the plumbers, the electricians and the cabinet installer all in there at once, but they all played nice with each other.  
I will have to investigate that induction thing.  My husband had seen an ad on TV for something and he could not remember the name, I am wondering if that was it.  I will show him tomorrow and see!  Might get a new kitchen gadget yet!!!


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday SlimpLaw!  
Hope it is a good one.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday SlimpLaw!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

DiznyDi said:


> Welcome Back *Muushka!* You kept yourself pretty busy for those several days you were gone. I hope you got out before Debby came to town.
> 
> Welcome Back to you, too *Inkmahm*! Hope you enjoyed your fishing trip.  Catch anything special?
> 
> Love the moose in the swimming pool pic! So cute!
> 
> Congratulations *Eliza* on your sons graduation!  What a handsome young man! He must get his good looks from you!
> 
> *crabbie* I'm with Maria; sometime the wait lists comes through and some times they don't.  We have had more success with our wait list coming through when we've only needed a day or two.  Our December 2012 wait list for BLT came through in about a month.  Pixie Dust for you!
> 
> Poor *Blossom!* I hope you have your umbrella! I can't imagine all that rain! Enjoy the peace and serenity of our Lodge.  Thanks for checking on the Tervis tumblers!
> 
> *Jimmy* in our current hangman, is there an R?



There is no R...sorry


----------



## jimmytammy

Always good to be reminded who is in charge.
Yesterday was a *really* tough day at work. Seems everything I touched turned south.  Well, this morning I was reading 3 devotionals, one from Charles Stanley, two from David Jeremiah, all related to work issues that came via email.  Put life into a whole new perspective for me.  Now just to remain focused on this.

*Hope everyones day is great today!!*


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> Always good to be reminded who is in charge.
> Yesterday was a *really* tough day at work. Seems everything I touched turned south.  Well, this morning I was reading 3 devotionals, one from Charles Stanley, two from David Jeremiah, all related to work issues that came via email.  Put life into a whole new perspective for me.  Now just to remain focused on this.
> 
> *Hope everyones day is great today!!*



*Even if you fall on your face, you're still moving forward.*~Victor Kiam.


*Never let life's hardships disturb you ... no one can avoid problems, not even saints or sages*.~ Nichiren Daishon.

Give yourself permission to have a sucky day JT.


----------



## Muushka

twokats said:


> My husband had seen an ad on TV for something and he could not remember the name, I am wondering if that was it.  I will show him tomorrow and see!  Might get a new kitchen gadget yet!!!



I think it was probably the type of cooking for roasting, not stove top.  I've never seen anything about induction cook top, anywhere.  But as a lover of gas cooking and not able to have it in this house, it has been wonderful.  The little guys (as pictured) are very inexpensive and very portable.  



jimmytammy said:


> Always good to be reminded who is in charge.
> Yesterday was a *really* tough day at work. Seems everything I touched turned south.  Well, this morning I was reading 3 devotionals, one from Charles Stanley, two from David Jeremiah, all related to work issues that came via email.  Put life into a whole new perspective for me.  Now just to remain focused on this.
> 
> *Hope everyones day is great today!!*



  Hugs JT.  Timely emails!

*Eliza*, congrats to Sid!  Handsome dude.


*Happy Birthday SlimpLaw! *


----------



## twokats

Muushka said:


> I think it was probably the type of cooking for roasting, not stove top.  I've never seen anything about induction cook top, anywhere.  But as a lover of gas cooking and not able to have it in this house, it has been wonderful.  The little guys (as pictured) are very inexpensive and very portable.



NuWave which has the countertop oven also had an induction cooktop.  Inexpensive and portable.  We have ordered it and will give it a try.

The guy got all but one base cabinet installed.  Still has some trim and drawer inserts or something like that to finish and when we get the floor he will finish with the toe plates and such.  I am still dithering on the floor, but I have found one or two laminates that I really like.  

I take Kati back to South Texas tomorrow.  She was cleared to return to work this morning by our doctor.  

Hope everyone has a great week.


----------



## Muushka

twokats said:


> NuWave which has the countertop oven also had an induction cooktop.  Inexpensive and portable.  We have ordered it and will give it a try.
> 
> The guy got all but one base cabinet installed.  Still has some trim and drawer inserts or something like that to finish and when we get the floor he will finish with the toe plates and such.  I am still dithering on the floor, but I have found one or two laminates that I really like.
> 
> I take Kati back to South Texas tomorrow.  She was cleared to return to work this morning by our doctor.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week.



Yup, that's it!  (NuWave) Enjoy!

Glad your daughter is on the mend.


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats said:


> NuWave which has the countertop oven also had an induction cooktop.  Inexpensive and portable.  We have ordered it and will give it a try.
> 
> The guy got all but one base cabinet installed.  Still has some trim and drawer inserts or something like that to finish and when we get the floor he will finish with the toe plates and such.  I am still dithering on the floor, but I have found one or two laminates that I really like.
> 
> I take Kati back to South Texas tomorrow.  She was cleared to return to work this morning by our doctor.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week.



Glad to hear Kati is doing better


----------



## Dizny Dad

_OK Groupies - where did everyone go?_


----------



## Muushka

Dizny Dad said:


> _OK Groupies - where did everyone go?_



I'm here!  But I am a news junkie, so sort of distracted......


----------



## Dizny Dad

Muushka said:


> I'm here!  But I am a news junkie, so sort of distracted......



YES!  _Free_ Add-Ons!  

It is enough to take your breath away!  I never saw that coming!  I hope it calms my addonitis . . . . DiznyDi just has to have more!  

Hip Hip Horray for _Owner's Locker _- Congratulations on 5 Years of service and success! 

That is what you were refering to, wasn't it?


----------



## Corinne

Dizny Dad said:


> YES!  _Free_ Add-Ons!
> 
> It is enough to take your breath away!  I never saw that coming!  I hope it calms my addonitis . . . . DiznyDi just has to have more!
> 
> Hip Hip Horray for _Owner's Locker _- Congratulations on 5 Years of service and success!
> 
> That is what you were refering to, wasn't it?



*Free add ons????* explain please!


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> YES!  _Free_ Add-Ons!
> 
> It is enough to take your breath away!  I never saw that coming!  I hope it calms my addonitis . . . . DiznyDi just has to have more!
> 
> Hip Hip Horray for _Owner's Locker _- Congratulations on 5 Years of service and success!
> 
> That is what you were refering to, wasn't it?



FREE caught my eye too, do explain Dad


----------



## Muushka

Dizny Dad said:


> YES!  _Free_ Add-Ons!
> 
> It is enough to take your breath away!  I never saw that coming!  I hope it calms my addonitis . . . . DiznyDi just has to have more!
> 
> Hip Hip Horray for _Owner's Locker _- Congratulations on 5 Years of service and success!
> 
> That is what you were refering to, wasn't it?



Yes!  That is exactly what I was referring to!

I just need to look for a really good lemonade recipe.


----------



## DiznyDi

Don't get too excited. Wishful thinking on DDads part because Muush said she was absorbed in the news. 

Jimmy where are we with the latest hangman game?


----------



## wildernessDad

RIP, Don Grady - original Mouseketeer and My Three Sons star dies at age 68 after a long battle with cancer.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Corinne said:


> *Free add ons????* explain please!



Owner's Locker was offering a free Locker for the first 100 to ask for their 5th Annivaersary special.


----------



## Corinne

Dizny Dad said:


> Owner's Locker was offering a free Locker for the first 100 to ask for their 5th Annivaersary special.



Ohhhhh! OK, thanks for posting the explanation! lol!


----------



## jimmytammy

We have only had one letter guessed so far, so it pretty wide open


jimmytammy said:


> Last one was too easy
> 
> Clue:  Magic Kingdom
> 
> Letters used: R
> 
> _ _ _ _ / _ _ / _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _
> 
> ______


----------



## jimmytammy

wildernessDad said:


> RIP, Don Grady - original Mouseketeer and My Three Sons star dies at age 68 after a long battle with cancer.



Seemed like a genuinely nice guy amongst the Hollywood types.  We watch the channel at WDW that shows My 3 Sons re runs and he has been on there speaking about nicely about the channel.


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> Last one was too easy
> 
> Clue:  Magic Kingdom
> 
> Letters used: R
> 
> _ _ _ _ / _ _ / _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _
> 
> ______





jimmytammy said:


> We have only had one letter guessed so far, so it pretty wide open



How about an E?


----------



## DiznyDi

Jimmy, is there an S ?


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday magicalmcwho!!!  (We know him as Jim)  Great guy!!


----------



## jimmytammy

horselover said:


> How about an E?



Yes!!  Go back to page 53, post 791 to see your effort


----------



## jimmytammy

DiznyDi said:


> Jimmy, is there an S ?



Yes!  Another good guess, see it on page 53, post 791

All can join in the fun!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Yes Im guilty, and its pretty sad too

We were hoping for a waitlist to come through for OKW in Dec.  It hasnt, but a 1 bed became available at OKW, minus our 1st day, so we took it.  Sad part is we wont be at VWL  Dont flame me yet!!  Dont throw me out of the groupies just yet!

Reason why...we will be in WDW almost 2 weeks in Dec., so pts in a 1 bed at VWL is way more pts than OKW...but we will def. be staying at VWL in May for a week, I couldnt go much longer without a stay there.  Booked today!!

This wont affect us getting together with yall folks, just wont be right under your nose, or your room  We will have our van, so we will be there or be square!


----------



## Corinne

Throw you out of the Groupies?? Never!

Two weeks in Dec sounds divine, I don't blame you at all for saving on points.

What are your May dates?


----------



## Corinne

*Audipolo & Icecoldpenguin* HAPPY WEDDING DAY TOMORROW!!!!!

Wishing you much happiness and joy!

I highly doubt you will see this though!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> Throw you out of the Groupies?? Never!
> 
> Two weeks in Dec sounds divine, I don't blame you at all for saving on points.
> 
> What are your May dates?



May 19-24 but will probably add a couple days in front of this at a value or mod.  May add a day or two in Dec as well if waitlist doesnt come through for 1 night at OKW.


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> *Audipolo & Icecoldpenguin* HAPPY WEDDING DAY TOMORROW!!!!!
> 
> Wishing you much happiness and joy!
> 
> I highly doubt you will see this though!!



2nd this!!


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> May 19-24 but will probably add a couple days in front of this at a value or mod.  May add a day or two in Dec as well if waitlist doesnt come through for 1 night at OKW.



I have not booked yet, but I believe we are going to go May 12-18. It was such a great week this past May...crowd wise (weather not so much!)


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> We were hoping for a waitlist to come through for OKW in Dec.  It hasnt, but a 1 bed became available at OKW, minus our 1st day, so we took it.  Sad part is we wont be at VWL  Dont flame me yet!!  Dont throw me out of the groupies just yet!



Throw you out?  We'd have to disband the group to accomplish that!!! 

I know you really like OKW too so you'll have a great trip.  We'll be there during Christmas week which will be crazy but I'm sure fun too.  I know that if you want to eat at a WDW restaurant that week, ADRs are required, so I've made a few.  Once again we'll eat our Christmas dinner at Liberty Tree Tavern (we did this in 2006 for Christmas and it was excellent).  And we have a Candlelight Processional dinner booked for Dec 23.  We are excited that Gary Sinise will be our guest narrator...he was the narrator for our 2006 trip too.

Funny how much different this will be than just a short 6 years ago.  Mostly because instead of teenagers my daughters will be in their young 20's.  Makes it a different trip, and possibly even better.  

I know I'm fired up since it will be over a year between WDW visits for me by the time we go.

And we're staying at VWL, so I don't care about park crowds and jammed buses and restaurants.  I might not ever leave the resort and consider it a wonderful trip.


----------



## Muushka

Corinne said:


> *Audipolo & Icecoldpenguin* HAPPY WEDDING DAY TOMORROW!!!!!
> 
> Wishing you much happiness and joy!
> 
> I highly doubt you will see this though!!



Yes!  *Happy Wedding to ICP and Audiopolo! * Can't wait to see the pictures.

*Happy Birthday magicalmcwho!!!*  Hope it was a happy one!

Yay!  JT will be at WDW when we are there!

Granny, your plan sounds wonderful.  And you get to see Gary Sinise!  Lt. Dan!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Throw you out?  We'd have to disband the group to accomplish that!!!
> 
> I know you really like OKW too so you'll have a great trip.  We'll be there during Christmas week which will be crazy but I'm sure fun too.  I know that if you want to eat at a WDW restaurant that week, ADRs are required, so I've made a few.  Once again we'll eat our Christmas dinner at Liberty Tree Tavern (we did this in 2006 for Christmas and it was excellent).  And we have a Candlelight Processional dinner booked for Dec 23.  We are excited that Gary Sinise will be our guest narrator...he was the narrator for our 2006 trip too.
> 
> Funny how much different this will be than just a short 6 years ago.  Mostly because instead of teenagers my daughters will be in their young 20's.  Makes it a different trip, and possibly even better.
> 
> I know I'm fired up since it will be over a year between WDW visits for me by the time we go.
> 
> And we're staying at VWL, so I don't care about park crowds and jammed buses and restaurants.  I might not ever leave the resort and consider it a wonderful trip.



Very cool to see Lt. Dan!  Would love to see him narrating.  We are going to wing the CP this time and hope to see it last show one night, maybe more.


----------



## DiznyDi

*Wishing magicalmcwho a very Happy Birthday!* Hope you enjoyed your day in celebration with family and friends!

Our very Best Wishes to *Audipolo & Icecoldpenguin*  as you begin your journey as husband and wife!

*Jimmy*, we'll take you any way we can get you, even if it is from OKW!
Back to the game, is there a T?

*Granny*, you're a brave soul to do WDW Christmas week. Though I have to admit that I would like to do it sometime. I'd also very much like to have the opportunity to hear Gary Sinise at the Candlelight Processional. I know you will thoroughly enjoy yourself and your much deserved rest.


----------



## Pirate Granny

We saw Gary Sinise...he's great...this year we've made reservations for LeCellier and Whoopie....can't wait.  And we are staying at VWL.  Hubby has never stayed there, can't wait for him to see the decorations!  Waiting for the Christmas Tree exchange to start.  I bought the perfect ornamanet for a VWL tree, if we get one.  Our tree will go to BCV or OKW as that is the theming of our tree (our home resorts).


----------



## Corinne

*Granny*glad to hear you have a wonderful trip planned! Going when the "kids" are older is really fun! We always thought they would want to go less (or not at all) and now we have found not only do they love it, but their significant others love it too! That is the main reason, after 11 years, we added on! We need more points for larger accommodations!

Anyway, I am soooo envious of you! Gary Sinise......


----------



## jimmytammy

DiznyDi said:


> *Wishing magicalmcwho a very Happy Birthday!* Hope you enjoyed your day in celebration with family and friends!
> 
> Our very Best Wishes to *Audipolo & Icecoldpenguin*  as you begin your journey as husband and wife!
> 
> *Jimmy*, we'll take you any way we can get you, even if it is from OKW!
> Back to the game, is there a T?
> 
> *Granny*, you're a brave soul to do WDW Christmas week. Though I have to admit that I would like to do it sometime. I'd also very much like to have the opportunity to hear Gary Sinise at the Candlelight Processional. I know you will thoroughly enjoy yourself and your much deserved rest.



Yes, T is in the Hangman game!


----------



## twokats

Muushka said:


> Yes!  *Happy Wedding to ICP and Audiopolo! * Can't wait to see the pictures.
> 
> *Happy Birthday magicalmcwho!!!*  Hope it was a happy one!



Sorry I have not been around the last few days, this kitchen remodel is going to be the death of me I think!!!  But my cabinets are in, floor is repaired and the countertops have been measured.  My flooring has been picked out and purchased just have to get the floor sanded and the stuff installed then my appliances can come back inside!!!

Anyway, ditto for the wedding and birthday wishes from above.  Hope they were all fantastic.  

Kati is all better and back at work at the camp.  Thanks for all the pixie dust she received, she really appreciated it.

Hope y'all have a fantastic 4th of July Wednesday (just in case I get busy again and can't get on!!!)


----------



## debbieandroo

Happy Sunday night, Groupies!  It is broiling hot here in the Mid-South but, unlike many of my neighbors up north, at least we still have our power on.  Hugs and prayers to those who are still waiting for that to come back on - ugh!

I am so excited!!!  A few years ago, a group of us church friends went to WDW for [most of us] the first time.  I fell in love and y'all can see the rest of the story.  Another church friend was invited but really couldn't afford to go with us.

Fast forwarding...yet another friend and I decided to chip in and buy this friend's park ticket and, with my dvc points, his lodging for a glorious week at WDW next April/May.  We kept it a surprise until last night - it was so exciting to finally tell him.  And he was thrilled!  



Anyway, just wanted to tell the sweet folks on this thread who 'get' the whole WDW love and understand how gratifying it is to do this for a friend who couldn't do it for himself.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> . . . . . . . . And we're staying at VWL, so I don't care about park crowds and jammed buses and restaurants.  I might not ever leave the resort and consider it a wonderful trip.



Wow - spoken like a true Groupie! I'm with ya . . .


----------



## Pirate Granny

I agree outside of the candlelight procession, I could just visit the various resorts to look at decorations...wondering how A of A will do it up,,,and sit on my balcony and take in the peace before the holidays.


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats said:


> Sorry I have not been around the last few days, this kitchen remodel is going to be the death of me I think!!!  But my cabinets are in, floor is repaired and the countertops have been measured.  My flooring has been picked out and purchased just have to get the floor sanded and the stuff installed then my appliances can come back inside!!!
> 
> Anyway, ditto for the wedding and birthday wishes from above.  Hope they were all fantastic.
> 
> Kati is all better and back at work at the camp.  Thanks for all the pixie dust she received, she really appreciated it.
> 
> Hope y'all have a fantastic 4th of July Wednesday (just in case I get busy again and can't get on!!!)



We understand, you have a lot going on right now, we will be here when you get back!


----------



## jimmytammy

debbieandroo said:


> Happy Sunday night, Groupies!  It is broiling hot here in the Mid-South but, unlike many of my neighbors up north, at least we still have our power on.  Hugs and prayers to those who are still waiting for that to come back on - ugh!
> 
> I am so excited!!!  A few years ago, a group of us church friends went to WDW for [most of us] the first time.  I fell in love and y'all can see the rest of the story.  Another church friend was invited but really couldn't afford to go with us.
> 
> Fast forwarding...yet another friend and I decided to chip in and buy this friend's park ticket and, with my dvc points, his lodging for a glorious week at WDW next April/May.  We kept it a surprise until last night - it was so exciting to finally tell him.  And he was thrilled!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to tell the sweet folks on this thread who 'get' the whole WDW love and understand how gratifying it is to do this for a friend who couldn't do it for himself.



Its a great feeling being able to share DVC with friends and family!


----------



## eliza61

Since it's Africa Hot pretty much around the entire nation, today's trivia is about Animal kingdom.

*The first birth at Disney's Animal Kingdom was a Kudu, a large African Antelope*.

*The first animal to arrive at Disney's Animal Kingdom was "Miles" the giraffe.  He moved in on June 12th, 1996.*

Kali river Rapids is set in the village of Anandapur, A sanskrit word meaning "_the place of all delight_".  
Pretty appropriate.  Maybe the need to rename the entire park that!!  

*Anyone know the name of the large T-Rex near the entrance of Dinosaur?*



So we snaged (1 g or 2?) a reservation for Saratoga Springs for our anniversary week in October.  We were hoping to do Italy since it's our 25th but the old guy may still have a pic line in him so we'll stay stateside.  And as the mouseworld is our happy place, it's all good.

Anyone stay at SS before.  I've read lukewarm reviews of the place but honestly, right now we're pretty much happy with some down time.


Any big plans for the fourth?  I'm helping out on a cool assignment, Philly always does a pretty big 4th of July thing, can't blame them, with the liberty Bell, declaration of Independance and Independance hall all here, be kinda hard not to have a huge party.  Anyhoo, I'm helping to bake a 14th foot cake in the replica of the American Flag at Betsy Ross's house.    this ought to be a hoot!!


----------



## twokats

eliza61 said:


> Since it's Africa Hot pretty much around the entire nation, today's trivia is about Animal kingdom.
> 
> *The first birth at Disney's Animal Kingdom was a Kudu, a large African Antelope*.
> 
> *The first animal to arrive at Disney's Animal Kingdom was "Miles" the giraffe.  He moved in on June 12th, 1996.*
> 
> Kali river Rapids is set in the village of Anandapur, A sanskrit word meaning "_the place of all delight_".
> Pretty appropriate.  Maybe the need to rename the entire park that!!
> 
> *Anyone know the name of the large T-Rex near the entrance of Dinosaur?*
> 
> 
> 
> So we snaged (1 g or 2?) a reservation for Saratoga Springs for our anniversary week in October.  We were hoping to do Italy since it's our 25th but the old guy may still have a pic line in him so we'll stay stateside.  And as the mouseworld is our happy place, it's all good.
> 
> Anyone stay at SS before.  I've read lukewarm reviews of the place but honestly, right now we're pretty much happy with some down time.
> 
> 
> Any big plans for the fourth?  I'm helping out on a cool assignment, Philly always does a pretty big 4th of July thing, can't blame them, with the liberty Bell, declaration of Independance and Independance hall all here, be kinda hard not to have a huge party.  Anyhoo, I'm helping to bake a 14th foot cake in the replica of the American Flag at Betsy Ross's house.    this ought to be a hoot!!



Kati and I have stayed there twice.  The first time we were in the Grandstand which does get the bus service first and the second time we were in the Carosel which is the second stop for the bus.  The rooms are great the bus service can be an issue, but really both times we managed and had a good time.  There is one of the buses that stops at the hospitality house first and then goes to the other areas I just don't remember which one it is.


----------



## Corinne

eliza61 said:


> Since it's Africa Hot pretty much around the entire nation, today's trivia is about Animal kingdom.
> 
> *Anyone know the name of the large T-Rex near the entrance of Dinosaur?*



Would that be *Dino Sue*?

We stayed at SSR once for a few nights before heading to the BW. Honestly, I was pleasantly surprised. We also stayed in The Grandstand section, which we liked a lot. It is a huge resort, but it was nice.

Your July 4th plan sounds liks so much fun!!!! Please post pics!!!


----------



## MarlaSingersLaundry

debbieandroo said:


> Fast forwarding...yet another friend and I decided to chip in and buy this friend's park ticket and, with my dvc points, his lodging for a glorious week at WDW next April/May.  We kept it a surprise until last night - it was so exciting to finally tell him.  And he was thrilled!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to tell the sweet folks on this thread who 'get' the whole WDW love and understand how gratifying it is to do this for a friend who couldn't do it for himself.



What a wonderful surprise!  I am sure this trip will mean so much more to your friend since it was made possible by the love and generosity of others.


----------



## DiznyDi

*Eliza*, DDad and I love Saratoga Springs! Differently than VWL and for different reasons.  We like the open hallways and the proximity of parking. Depending on which area of the resort you request, there are gorgeous golf course views. While many complain that everything is at great distance, that is one of the things we like best; the walks with beautiful landscaping and majestic fountains.  We usually request Grandstand section near the pool. Congress Park with a view of Downtown Disney is wonderful, too.  This area will put you near the rockers where you can sit and watch the boats and listen to their horns. We've only stayed in the Paddock section once and that was before the new pool. If you're in the Paddock section, there is a lovely walk across a foot bridge to get to the High Rock Springs Pool, Community Hall and Carriage House. How wonderful you'll be able to get away for a quick trip!  Enjoy yourselves as you both deserve a little R&R!


----------



## stopher1

Hello friends - long time no visit.  

Sorry - and thanks to dear Di for the gentle nudge that I need to come back and say hello!  

Life has been very, very, very busy.  In the midst of Scouting's zenith right now with all of the summer-time activities.  Just got back recently from Summer Camp, where I took 104 youth and 46 full-week adults, plus another 8 partial week adults.  We have an amazing Troop.  Coordinating it all is very much like bringing in a small army... but I LOVE doing it!  

The business continues to grow, even if it is a bit slowly right now.  Several new clients looking at cruises and other vacations into 2013 now, so that's good news for the pipeline.  The referrals continue to come in as well. The FB page continues to grow in size, having just recently surpassed 300 likes, and the blog is creeping along getting new subscribers. I continue to add new content to my website, as it's grown to over 60 pages of info now.  It's getting a bit more difficult to maintain personally.  Soon I'm hoping to turn it over to an actual webmaster.  I'm in 2 different networking groups, and after many months they are finally starting to pay off... that whole trust thing is important, and now that I'm regular and known and trusted, the group members are beginning to refer folks my way. I also have a couple of big new paid ads that I've placed in publications recently that are starting to generate... both have an 8-10 month lifespan, so hopefully they will reap the desired dividends.  And I'm working hard to hopefully be in print in the next 3-5 months, but hopefully less time than that. I'll let you know when that time comes. 

We are heading south in just 12 days now.  Can't wait to be there once again... even if it will be hot and sticky.  (Doing Florida in the summer has NEVER been something we enjoy... but it's the only week in the entire summer when the entire family would be together... so why not be hot there instead of hot here?)  We'll be at AKV - Kidani, but certainly will be making our way over to the Lodge once or twice to enjoy it there.    No parks this trip - just the pool, the resort, some mini-golf perhaps, boating, Hoop Dee Doo is on the short list, or Cirque du Soleil... we're still debating. 

I haven't spent much time on here in the past couple of months - hardly at all honestly.  But for those of you on FB, I do keep up and watch what's going on in your posts.  I hope the rest of you that aren't on FB are well. 

Take care friends.  I'll try to pop back in before we leave for Florida... 

Oh yes - and *Happy** Independence Day! * ( a tad early).


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hi *Christopher* !!!
I've been following you on FB   If you ever need a referral for your business and you think any of us (me ?!!) would be a help, please don't hesitate to ask. So happy to see your post here today and I can vouch that you are truly are nice guy !!! 
I think your vacation in 12 days sounds awesome !  We've done a couple of them over the years and they can actually turn out to be even better than fighting the summer crowds in the heat in the parks.  Enjoy !!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

jimmytammy said:


> Its a great feeling being able to share DVC with friends and family!



Agreed !!! We're treating good friends to ours to 2 nights in Kidani after we get off our cruise. We wouldn't think of taking any money for the room---though they offered because they're such good people.  So thankful we are blessed to be able to do this.


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome back Stopher!  Sounds like you are really busy, but in a fun kind of way.  Good to hear business is doing well.


----------



## stopher1

MiaSRN62 said:


> Hi *Christopher* !!!
> I've been following you on FB   If you ever need a referral for your business and you think any of us (me ?!!) would be a help, please don't hesitate to ask. So happy to see your post here today and I can vouch that you are truly are nice guy !!!
> I think your vacation in 12 days sounds awesome !  We've done a couple of them over the years and they can actually turn out to be even better than fighting the summer crowds in the heat in the parks.  Enjoy !!!!



Thanks Maria!  I follow your posts too, and many of them make me smile.  
Referrals are such a large part of my type of business.  Repeat business is even larger.  I into the cycle now where clients have gone on their trips, and now working with a few on repeat trips.  Some of them aren't ready to talk next time yet, and two have gone elsewhere, but earning that repeat business is so important. Like so many others, it is a highly competitive business to be in. I have several nice comments posted on my website (Guestimonials) from clients, and it's nice to refer folks there when they have questions.  Others have done it on FB, Twitter and LinkedIn for their networks to see, or simply by phone or in conversation. I'm building up a nice following on Pinterest too, and I've gotten inquiries as a result of that network now too. It's nice when a new potential client tells me that they spoke with so and so and I was highly regarded by them in their referral, or that they found me on such and such a site. 

So to follow this up and ask - I'm asking.  Any new business is always appreciated, and your referrals are highly coveted.  I have clients in 13 states now - geographic location really doesn't matter, except I can't work with folks outside the U.S., that's my only limitation.  

Ok, time to get to work on some blog posts.  Take care.  I'll see you on FB Maria... and yes, I'll pop back in here from time to time Groupies!   TTFN.


----------



## debbieandroo

jimmytammy said:


> Its a great feeling being able to share DVC with friends and family!



It is!



eliza61 said:


> Since it's Africa Hot pretty much around the entire nation, today's trivia is about Animal kingdom.
> 
> *The first birth at Disney's Animal Kingdom was a Kudu, a large African Antelope*.
> 
> *The first animal to arrive at Disney's Animal Kingdom was "Miles" the giraffe.  He moved in on June 12th, 1996.*
> 
> Kali river Rapids is set in the village of Anandapur, A sanskrit word meaning "_the place of all delight_".
> Pretty appropriate.  Maybe the need to rename the entire park that!!
> 
> *Anyone know the name of the large T-Rex near the entrance of Dinosaur?*
> 
> 
> 
> So we snaged (1 g or 2?) a reservation for Saratoga Springs for our anniversary week in October.  We were hoping to do Italy since it's our 25th but the old guy may still have a pic line in him so we'll stay stateside.  And as the mouseworld is our happy place, it's all good.
> 
> Anyone stay at SS before.  I've read lukewarm reviews of the place but honestly, right now we're pretty much happy with some down time.
> 
> 
> Any big plans for the fourth?  I'm helping out on a cool assignment, Philly always does a pretty big 4th of July thing, can't blame them, with the liberty Bell, declaration of Independance and Independance hall all here, be kinda hard not to have a huge party.  *Anyhoo, I'm helping to bake a 14th foot cake in the replica of the American Flag at Betsy Ross's house*.    this ought to be a hoot!!



I don't have an answer to your trivia question.  But that has got to be the most Fourth of July-sounding activity I have ever heard of - wow!!!  Have a great time and please do post some pictures.



MarlaSingersLaundry said:


> What a wonderful surprise!  I am sure this trip will mean so much more to your friend since it was made possible by the love and generosity of others.



Thank you - I am so thankful for the opportunity to do this.


----------



## Muushka

*Happy Independence Day Groupies*


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy 4th of July Folks!!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

You got it *Christopher* ! I'll do whatever I can to help 


*HAPPY 4th of July GROUPIE PALS !!!!!!*


----------



## jimmytammy

An early Happy Birthday Oshawa!!!  Hope your day is great tomorrow!!!


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday Oshawa
Hope your day tomorrow is wonderful!


----------



## Muushka

*Oooooh, another birthday!  That means another lunch!!!  
Where to Oshawa??*

*Happy Birthday Oshawa*​


----------



## eliza61

Hope I'm not too late.

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY OHSAWA!!*

Hope your day was magical!!


----------



## eliza61

Now, I know teachers probably lament the decline in teaching kids American  history and what I called "youtube" education but.......

So yesterday I was _*suppose*_ to help decorate a 14 foot cake in the replica of the American Flag to hand out during Philly's welcome America celebration.

Well this was supposed to happen in front of Betsy Ross's house.  One minor problem Independance hall, Betsy's house and other historical buildings do not have AC and it was 99 degrees outside.  Let's see butter cream froasting vs. 99 direct sunlight, let sit for 2 hours.  Yep, you get the idea.   

So instead we were detached to parade duty.  I now fully know that while I love my country and proud to be a citizen, I would not have lasted a day in the summer of 1776.  Where's the American Adventure when you need it.

Some pics to enjoy.  sorry they're at weird angles, we were assigned to the back of the parade.









Mrs. Ross herself




A gentleman named Ben Franklin.  Not sure what he does but he's reallllllly big here in Philadelphia







Some local musicians




A fellow by the name of Abe Lincoln.  Always seems to have that hat with him.











Lots of handsome military gents


----------



## DiznyDi

stopher1 said:


> Hello friends - long time no visit.
> 
> Sorry - and thanks to dear Di for the gentle nudge that I need to come back and say hello!
> 
> Life has been very, very, very busy.  In the midst of Scouting's zenith right now with all of the summer-time activities.  Just got back recently from Summer Camp, where I took 104 youth and 46 full-week adults, plus another 8 partial week adults.  We have an amazing Troop.  Coordinating it all is very much like bringing in a small army... but I LOVE doing it!
> 
> The business continues to grow, even if it is a bit slowly right now.  Several new clients looking at cruises and other vacations into 2013 now, so that's good news for the pipeline.  The referrals continue to come in as well. The FB page continues to grow in size, having just recently surpassed 300 likes, and the blog is creeping along getting new subscribers. I continue to add new content to my website, as it's grown to over 60 pages of info now.  It's getting a bit more difficult to maintain personally.  Soon I'm hoping to turn it over to an actual webmaster.  I'm in 2 different networking groups, and after many months they are finally starting to pay off... that whole trust thing is important, and now that I'm regular and known and trusted, the group members are beginning to refer folks my way. I also have a couple of big new paid ads that I've placed in publications recently that are starting to generate... both have an 8-10 month lifespan, so hopefully they will reap the desired dividends.  And I'm working hard to hopefully be in print in the next 3-5 months, but hopefully less time than that. I'll let you know when that time comes.
> 
> We are heading south in just 12 days now.  Can't wait to be there once again... even if it will be hot and sticky.  (Doing Florida in the summer has NEVER been something we enjoy... but it's the only week in the entire summer when the entire family would be together... so why not be hot there instead of hot here?)  We'll be at AKV - Kidani, but certainly will be making our way over to the Lodge once or twice to enjoy it there.    No parks this trip - just the pool, the resort, some mini-golf perhaps, boating, Hoop Dee Doo is on the short list, or Cirque du Soleil... we're still debating.
> 
> I haven't spent much time on here in the past couple of months - hardly at all honestly.  But for those of you on FB, I do keep up and watch what's going on in your posts.  I hope the rest of you that aren't on FB are well.
> 
> Take care friends.  I'll try to pop back in before we leave for Florida...
> 
> Oh yes - and *Happy** Independence Day! * ( a tad early).



*stopher, we've missed you!*

Thanks for the update. Sounds like a nice relaxing trip for your family coming up in just a few short days. Enjoy your time together. Kids grow up too darn fast!


----------



## Muushka

Hi *Stopher * I don't know how I missed that post!

Great pics *Eliza*.  Thanks for sharing the parade with us.


----------



## twokats

Hey Groupies,
May not be a big deal, but I just noticed that I have gone over 500 posts!!!!


----------



## eliza61

twokats said:


> Hey Groupies,
> May not be a big deal, but I just noticed that I have gone over 500 posts!!!!



  way cool, twokats!


----------



## MiaSRN62

twokats said:


> Hey Groupies,
> May not be a big deal, but I just noticed that I have gone over 500 posts!!!!



WOOOT !


----------



## Dizny Dad

So today it is to be another hot one, with temps to 100°F.  DiznyDi thinks we should possibly forego our evening walk because of the heat . . . . and she wants to live in Florida.  

Just goes to show you what the draw of the Lodge can be!


----------



## jimmytammy

Eliza great pics, thanks for sharing!

twokats, 500 is a big #, reason to celebrate in my book

Happy Friday To All!!!!


----------



## highlander

We were just in VWL from 6/23 to 7/3 and got a notice under our door that the dinnerware would be changed out.  We were making a quick stop in our room before heading out when the new dinnerware was brought in.  It's commercial white and lacks the charm of the green and red plates that we've been using for the past 6 years at VWL and seemed more appropriate for the lodge theme.  

Has anyone else seen this yet and have an opinion? 

Thankfully, we were in the room when the new dinnerware was delivered so that we could see that it was taken from the box and put directly in the cabinets.  We put everything in the dishwasher so that we'd have clean dinnerware before using since I wasn't convinced that the dishes were clean or the people handling the dishes had clean hands.  

Still, we can't wait for our next trip to DW and stay in our home resort, VWL.  

Quick question on another front, any idea what the per point price is now for add on through DVC?


----------



## wildernessDad

See below.



highlander said:


> We were just in VWL from 6/23 to 7/3 and got a notice under our door that the dinnerware would be changed out.  We were making a quick stop in our room before heading out when the new dinnerware was brought in.  It's commercial white and lacks the charm of the green and red plates that we've been using for the past 6 years at VWL and seemed more appropriate for the lodge theme.
> 
> Has anyone else seen this yet and have an opinion?
> 
> Check out this thread.  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2952585&highlight=vwl+china
> 
> Thankfully, we were in the room when the new dinnerware was delivered so that we could see that it was taken from the box and put directly in the cabinets.  We put everything in the dishwasher so that we'd have clean dinnerware before using since I wasn't convinced that the dishes were clean or the people handling the dishes had clean hands.
> 
> Still, we can't wait for our next trip to DW and stay in our home resort, VWL.
> 
> Quick question on another front, any idea what the per point price is now for add on through DVC?
> 
> I assume that you are asking about a VWL add on.  Current prices are: $102 base price; 25-point minimum purchase.


----------



## Muushka

highlander said:


> We were just in VWL from 6/23 to 7/3 and got a notice under our door that the dinnerware would be changed out.  We were making a quick stop in our room before heading out when the new dinnerware was brought in.  It's commercial white and lacks the charm of the green and red plates that we've been using for the past 6 years at VWL and seemed more appropriate for the lodge theme.
> 
> Has anyone else seen this yet and have an opinion?
> 
> Thankfully, we were in the room when the new dinnerware was delivered so that we could see that it was taken from the box and put directly in the cabinets.  We put everything in the dishwasher so that we'd have clean dinnerware before using since I wasn't convinced that the dishes were clean or the people handling the dishes had clean hands.
> 
> Still, we can't wait for our next trip to DW and stay in our home resort, VWL.
> 
> Quick question on another front, any idea what the per point price is now for add on through DVC?





AAAAKKKKKKKK.  I hate change (well, this type of change).  Why would they replace the dinnerware that was so beautiful?

Sure, they replace beautiful colorful dinnerware and they keep that fill-in-the-blank carpeting and sofa. 
(Yes, Granny, I said that!!)

OK, I'm done.  Carry on.......


----------



## DiznyDi

Just stopping by to wish *Oshawa* a very *Happy Birthday!*

...and to say that I'm so disappointed that we now have stark white dinnerware  A most unfortunate decision on someone's part.  So sad.....


----------



## Corinne

highlander said:


> Quick question on another front, any idea what the per point price is now for add on through DVC?



102 per point for VWL (we just added on a few weeks ago), and I believe 115 for BCV and BWV.


----------



## tea pot

Hello Groupies 






My oldest DD just got back from a Wedding in Iceland 
and took this picture for me. 
The race was part of their Independence Day Celebration.

She loved Iceland and said it reminded her of Hawaii 
I think because of the volcanoes and the black sand beaches.

gotta go and do some catching up

take care


----------



## highlander

Thanks for the replies.  Yes, I was talking about adding on to my VWL contract with more VWL.  

Sorry about the note on the china.  I didn't do my homework and search.  

We liked the old china.  Someone also commented about the size of the coffee cups. I used the Starbucks instant in the packets and didn't realize that the cups were larger.  I had the mixture to a science since I like my coffee strong.  The first cup in the white mug was rather weak.  Much like the Nescafe you get in the parks.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Muushka said:


> AAAAKKKKKKKK.  I hate change (well, this type of change).  Why would they replace the dinnerware that was so beautiful?
> 
> Sure, they replace beautiful colorful dinnerware and they keep that fill-in-the-blank carpeting and sofa.
> (Yes, Granny, I said that!!)
> 
> OK, I'm done.  Carry on.......



Now we don't want to upset Granny. You know he hates change too...


----------



## Muushka

*TP*, thanks for the Iceland pic.  Funny how it resembles Hawaii!



highlander said:


> Thanks for the replies.  Yes, I was talking about adding on to my VWL contract with more VWL.
> 
> Sorry about the note on the china.  I didn't do my homework and search.
> 
> We liked the old china.  Someone also commented about the size of the coffee cups. I used the Starbucks instant in the packets and didn't realize that the cups were larger.  I had the mixture to a science since I like my coffee strong.  The first cup in the white mug was rather weak.  Much like the Nescafe you get in the parks.



No worries on the china note.  I always come to this thread first for my info .



BWV Dreamin said:


> Now we don't want to upset Granny. You know he hates change too...



Sure we do


----------



## blossomz

Wow!  Just downloaded the new dis boards app!  Now I will have no problem. Keeping up....I hope!  I'm suffering from withdrawal!  I must say..I prefer a tropical storm to high heat!  We survived Debby and actually had a grand time!  Now I need to get caught up!


----------



## jimmytammy

blossomz said:


> Wow!  Just downloaded the new dis boards app!  Now I will have no problem. Keeping up....I hope!  I'm suffering from withdrawal!  I must say..I prefer a tropical storm to high heat!  We survived Debby and actually had a grand time!  Now I need to get caught up!



Thanks for making me aware of the new app, didnt know it was there
And Im with you on the heat deal.  Consecutive days of the stuff is getting tough.  

Happy Weekend Everyone!!


----------



## Corinne

blossomz said:


> Wow!  Just downloaded the new dis boards app!  Now I will have no problem. Keeping up....I hope!  I'm suffering from withdrawal!  I must say..I prefer a tropical storm to high heat!  We survived Debby and actually had a grand time!  Now I need to get caught up!



Welcome back Blossom! Happy to hear you had a great trip!

I have been prompted to download the app when I am on my ipad, but I haven't downloaded it yet.


----------



## blossomz

Seems to be working!  No emoticons tho...at least that I could discover.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## bagsmom

Hi everyone!  If you are, indeed, VWL groupies, then you will maybe indulge me and let me tell you our story.  (I am very excited, and as our trip is a year away, my husband just wants me to cool my jets!)

I have many fond memories of WDW as a kid.  We took our children in 2009 and I about traumatized my husband with our commando style park touring.  He said when we went back, he would like a relaxed pace with "off days" in between parks.  Days when we bike ride, or explore, or swim, etc.

I started thinking that next year should be the year.  Our kids will be 13 and almost 11.  A nice jump and a new stage for them, since we went when they were littler.  Budget is an issue -- lots of dental and medical stuff this year.  Financially not a really wise idea to plan this.... but I'm determined!  

One way we thought we'd save money is by doing our own food.  Our kids are very picky.  Husband and I don't eat much and I'm watching my weight.  

My first plan was to do the cabins at FW.  But they are expensive!  Next step was to explore renting DVC points.  A studio is probably going to run us 1500 for the week.  Buying tickets separately with no hopper for 4 days will be around 1000.  To me, a great week at Disney for 2500 is pretty good!!!!!!  Especially if I start saving now!

To me, the villa studio at Wilderness Lodge is going to get us what we want!  And I'm willing to bet you agree!

As a new person on here, I'm so excited to go back through the thread and start reading!  It will help me keep myself occupied for a while!

I would love to hear any thoughts you might have.... tips, etc.  We have never been a guest at a DVC property before, so I know it's a little different than staying at one of the hotels.  Also, I'd love to hear of the things you like to do when staying at WL Villas!
Thanks so much!  I am soooooooo excited!


----------



## twokats

bagsmom,

Let me be on of the first to welcome you to our home away from home. 
As you will read on the thread we all absolutely adore the villas and the lodge.  It is a very welcoming place and although I have always done the parks everyday when I am at WDW, we have discussed a stay with off days.  I know others have done that and can give more insight.

Please feel free to browse and ask whatever you want.  We love to get new groupies!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*bagsmom*.....WELCOME to our VWL thread !  I can bet we all thing you made an awesome choice in VWL.  

I noticed your children will be 11 and 13, so my first thought in renting a studio is will your kids be comfortable on a pull-out couch all week ? If you feel the answer is "yes", then we can move on. 

The feeling of awe you will have walking in to the WL lobby........just awesome !

You'll love having the kitchenette to store some food items in the frig (small dorm sized) and the microwave/toaster for cooking and heating things up.  In order to save $$ on food, I sugget you make a pitstop at a Super Walmart or similar nearby. Disney general stores/gift shops have limited items for microwave cooking and are pricier than you will get off property.  You can buy a case of bottled water and carry them to the park to avoid the costs per bottle. I've gotten a whole case at Walmart one time for the price of one bottle of Dasani in WDW.  

You'll love the ease of getting to the MK via scenic boat ride or bus. I LOVE just sitting on the chairs on the beach area overlooking Bay Lake and reading a book. You can even watch the Electric Water Parade and see *some* of the MK fireworks over the tree tops.  

The pools (both at the main Lodge and the Villas)----LOVE


----------



## MiaSRN62

Whoo hoo blossomz and Corrine ! I literally just checked for  DIS app about a week ago and didn't find one. Thanks for the heads up. Posting from my iPhone now.


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> Sure, they replace beautiful colorful dinnerware and they keep that fill-in-the-blank carpeting and sofa.
> (Yes, Granny, I said that!!)





BWV Dreamin said:


> Now we don't want to upset Granny. You know he hates change too...





Muushka said:


> Sure we do



Man, you leave the thread for a few days and look how they turn on you!  

For the record, I'm not thrilled about switching our our nice plateware for the generic white stuff.  But I guess we'll survive the change.  As long as they hang on to that lovely couch!!


----------



## Granny

*Eliza..*.thanks for the parade pictures.  That dude with Ben Franklin would be Mr. Jefferson, I presume.  Seems he wrote something important on that celebrated occasion but I guess he was a one hit wonder!  

By the way, I don't know if anyone ever guessed, but that T Rex outside Dinosaur is named Sue.  

*
Bagsmom.*..welcome to the VWL Groupies thread.  Pull up a rocker (lots of them around Wilderness Lodge and the Villas) and sit a spell.  If you are looking for some non-park activities, VWL is a great place to stay.  You can rent bikes and ride down the lovely path to Fort Wilderness.  Or just stroll along the same path and enjoy the scenery and occasional wildlife.  

You can rent boats and wander the waters of Bay Lake or take the boat over to Seven Seas Lagoon and bounce around in front of Magic Kingdom, Contemporary, Grand Floridian and the Polynesian.  

Your children would no doubt enjoy the Wilderness Lodge Hidden Mickey hunt.  Pick up a clue sheet at Guest Services and find those little gems all over the resort, including VWL.  

Go on a Lodge Tour with a Ranger.  Lots of fun information and trivia about the Lodge.

Enjoy Whispering Canyon Cafe for a meal...but don't go if you are looking for a quiet little getaway lunch.  It is an "active" place.  

I think you'll have a great time at VWL and the Lodge.  Of course, we all love it so you'd expect us to say that.  But it sounds like you will really enjoy staying on-site with the transportation amenities and the Extra Magic Hours so you can pack more fun into your park days.

Enjoy!!!!


----------



## bagsmom

Thank you for the welcome!  I am so excited I could just burst -- and I really don't know how I'll stand the next 11 months!  I am one of those OCD hyper-planners....  I want to start making about 20 lists!  

Yes, although my tall boys will be almost 11 and 13, we will be good!  The studio is bigger than a regular hotel room at a moderate -- and we are a close family.  I don't know how I lucked out this way, but my boys are good pals and don't fight!  (They love to annoy each other, but they don't fight.  Amazing!)

My father's family was truly into the Disney magic.  My aunt remembers going to see Snow White when it premiered!  We went to the Magic Kingdom the first year it opened -- camped in a pop up in an orange grove.  Hot and buggy!  I remember riding the ferry boat back to the parking lot on our last night... holding my Robin Hood stuffed animal, looking at the fireworks in the distance -- and just crying because I didn't want to leave!!!!!!  

To me, Disney World is about one and a half steps away from heaven!  I want to pass this along to my kids and convince my husband that it's true!  The last time we went -- the first for them -- I had a detailed itinerary for every minute of every day.  Small, laminated touring plans in hand, we cruised those parks and hit all our dinner reservations!

THis next trip will be a wonderful challenge for me -- I want it to be the trip that will convince my husband to come back again and again!

I can't wait for the magic!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

The WL main hotel is getting an extensive renovation. Any talk about the DVC villas getting any renovations?


----------



## bagsmom

Oooo -- is the main lodge being renovated now?  Any sort of construction like that would play into our trip decisions...

I hope any renovations happen before or after summer 2013!

How would a person find that out?

Oh -- the dancing banana is back!  It's my favorite!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies bagsmom!!!
We can feel your excitement shining through your words!  We are excited for you too!

Any renovations going now will be over by the time you are there. No way to know if there will be any going on when you are there, but we have been to VWL when they are working and they do a very good job to not let it interfere with guests.

Many have done a good job explaining things to do while at VWL.  It is a great place to unwind from a day at parks.  Also a cool place to hang out and do nothing.  We commandoed our 1st 3-4 trips.  Once we figured it out, wow what a difference it makes!  Slow down and enjoy.  Your DH is thinking like a WDW vet, and he will probably enjoy so much more, maybe to the point he will _want_ to return!

The little things I think of while at WL...listening to the crickets chirp at night(Disney version), watching the lanterns flicker, looking at the animal paw prints in the walkways, listening to the western themed music in the background playing so faintly, taking a walk to Ft. Wilderness along the path(sometimes you see deer along the way)and checking out the horses at the stables there.  

Take a roundtrip boat ride to the Contemporary then to Ft. Wilderness, do this at night as well and check out the bear face from the water at the back of the main lodge.  Witness the geyser spouting every hour and half hour.  Check out the flowers around the lodge, especially pretty around the pool area(go up steps).  Explore the different levels of the Lodge, you can find some good hideaways to read a book, take a nap, etc.  

 Be sure to check out the Carolwood Pacific Room, really cozy leather chairs near the fireplace, Walts train cars are housed in here from his personal collection that he rode around his house in CA.

Drink morning coffee on your balcony, be sure to ask for a higher floor as you may see some wildlife early in the morn.  DiznyDad will tell you to listen for the horns blow in the morn as the boats take folks to and from MK.

So much to do while just hanging out!!!

Have fun!!


----------



## Pirate Granny

Exactly why my last DVC resale will be VWL.  Can't wait to take hubby there this November.  I've stayed at the Lodge twice, and the Villa's once with friends...love it and the balcony facing the woods...so great for morning and night balcony un-winds...

Hoping that I get to participate in the Christmas tree exchange...I just bought my ornament to add to the tree if we are lucky enought to get a spot!


----------



## bagsmom

Thank you to all!

After I book our villa at the end of the month, I'll have to keep myself busy with something until the new year!

I'm looking forward to reading!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blossomz

Just caught up on the discussion about changing dinnerware. When I was at VWL this past trip (22-27) it was still the same fiesta ware and I did not receive any change notice.  AKV still had the great safari themed dishes.  I'll be sorry to see them go as well...  It kind of disappoints me that owners would feel the need to steal the dishes.  I always think of my villa as my second home and would never even consider stealing from myself!


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> Man, you leave the thread for a few days and look how they turn on you!
> 
> For the record, I'm not thrilled about switching our our nice plateware for the generic white stuff.  But I guess we'll survive the change. * As long as they hang on to that lovely couch!!  *





Our man Granny!  I knew I could get you on this thread!


----------



## horselover

Bagsmom - welcome to the thread!           I see that you've already had some great answers from my fellow groupies.  I just want to point out that if you're planning to do any cooking in the room keep in mind the studio's refrigerators are pretty small.  The freezer section is really tiny.  You will not be able to fit much in there.  If you're trying to save money on food costs & you can fit it in your suitcase I'd recommend bringing a small griddle.  It works great for pancakes, eggs, grilled sandwiches.  You could even do burgers on it if you wanted to.  I don't think anyone else mentioned it but I'd recommend renting bikes or a surrey bike & taking the path down to Ft. Wilderness.  It's a lovely scenic ride.  Be sure to spend some time just hanging out on the beach in a lounge chair watching the boats go by & definitely find the time to chill out in one of the rockers on the "front porch".   I have no doubt you will love it!




blossomz said:


> Just caught up on the discussion about changing dinnerware. When I was at VWL this past trip (22-27) it was still the same fiesta ware and I did not receive any change notice.  AKV still had the great safari themed dishes.  I'll be sorry to see them go as well...  It kind of disappoints me that owners would feel the need to steal the dishes.  I always think of my villa as my second home and would never even consider stealing from myself!



I missed this.  What's going on with the dinnerware?  

Hi everyone!


----------



## blossomz

Horselover...apparently they are making all of the dinnerware at WDW a generic white!!!!


BTW....WELCOME BAGSMOM!


----------



## horselover

blossomz said:


> Horselover...apparently they are making all of the dinnerware at WDW a generic white!!!!



Yes, I found the thread.  Thanks Blossomz.  That really stinks.          The dinnerware really added to the ambiance of the room.  I wouldn't be sad if they gave us bigger cereal bowls though.  What is up with those tiny 1/2 bowls?            I guess they go with the tiny coffee mugs.


----------



## bagsmom

Well, luckily, we are only driving from Georgia!  I will have that car packed!  I do have a griddle!  Great idea!  I'm for sure bringing a hot plate and small skillet if I don't do the electric frying pan.  I could give my boys grilled cheese every day for every meal and they'd be thrilled.

I figure we'll also escape the world once or twice and do someplace like Applebees or Chik fil A at some point.

We're also going to bring a couple of coolers.  I figure we can buy ice at Publix, probably won't need to do TOO many times.  We can keep the really perishable stuff in the frig -- stuff like fruit and drinks in the cooler(s).

I know we will be pretty crowded in that little studio, but if I have food and I'm at Disney World, I'm happy!

It's too far out for a countdown, but we are 11 months out as of TODAY!


----------



## tea pot

*A Big Welcom Home Bagsmon! 
You found the best place on the boards *



horselover said:


> I don't think anyone else mentioned it but I'd recommend renting bikes or a surrey bike & taking the path down to Ft. Wilderness.  It's a lovely scenic ride.  Be sure to spend some time just hanging out on the beach in a lounge chair watching the boats go by & definitely find the time to chill out in one of the rockers on the "front porch".   I have no doubt you will love it!
> :



Awww I want to go home


----------



## jimmytammy

We went to a place called the Moose Cafe for brunch today.  It is close by, maybe 25 mins from our house at a local farmers market.  They use fresh ingredients from the folks there.  it was really good and we *will* be back!
Anyway, thought we would share a couple pics, thinking of the groupies when we saw these.


----------



## Corinne

blossomz said:


> It kind of disappoints me that owners would feel the need to steal the dishes.  I always think of my villa as my second home and would never even consider stealing from myself!



ITA Blossom! 



jimmytammy said:


> We went to a place called the Moose Cafe for brunch today.  It is close by, maybe 25 mins from our house at a local farmers market.  They use fresh ingredients from the folks there.  it was really good and we *will* be back!
> Anyway, thought we would share a couple pics, thinking of the groupies when we saw these.



Thanks for sharing your day with us Jimmy!


----------



## bagsmom

Here are a couple of questions for you folks "in the know."

I was reading some information on the lodge villas on DVCNews.com.  One of the bits of info said "beware pool crowding" due to people coming over from Ft. Wilderness.  We will be coming June 8 - 15.  Do you folks usually go at this time of year and have you noticed the pool crowding that was mentioned?  I didn't think the pools were shared between the campground and the lodge....

Also -- for those of you who are really familiar with the studios and the layout of the villa building, which floor and which room should we attempt to get?  I was looking at the maps and there are really very few studios, aren't there?  Should we try to get on one of the ends of the building?

Obviously, there is plenty of time to get this all figured out, but with my brain, it's better for me to ask questions as I think of them!

Thanks for the warm welcome and the great information!


----------



## blossomz

I am usually there as soon as school is out.  I have only had one bad experience with people coming over from the fort.  However, if they do come, most go to the main pool, not the villas pool.  This is something I know the resorts try to avoid, but sometimes they slip in!  

Most of the villa views are wonderful.  We laugh about the "dumpster" view.  (search this thread for more info), but even that isn't so bad.  I prefer to be near the elevators and not facing the buses.  But like I said, most views are beautiful and peaceful!


----------



## Granny

bagsmom said:


> Here are a couple of questions for you folks "in the know."
> 
> I was reading some information on the lodge villas on DVCNews.com.  One of the bits of info said "beware pool crowding" due to people coming over from Ft. Wilderness.  We will be coming June 8 - 15.  Do you folks usually go at this time of year and have you noticed the pool crowding that was mentioned?  I didn't think the pools were shared between the campground and the lodge....



There is not supposed to be pool sharing.  However, the Disney CM's rarely enforce that and you will see people getting off the little shuttle boat with their swimsuits and towels.  Yes, pool crowding is an issue, especially at the main pool.  



> Also -- for those of you who are really familiar with the studios and the layout of the villa building, which floor and which room should we attempt to get?  I was looking at the maps and there are really very few studios, aren't there?  Should we try to get on one of the ends of the building?



It is a very small resort all around, so there aren't a lot of any type of room there.  I would avoid requesting specific rooms because if it isn't available then you'll just get whatever is left.  Requests are much better to be general, such as "lake side" or "near the elevator".


----------



## Corinne

I remember staying at the WL one summer, I believe it was August 98, and the pool was super crowded. The cm's were actually asking to see room key's and a number of people from FW were asked to leave. The last time we stayed at the VWL the pool was very crowded, but it was during July 4th. 

I have a question. I am obsessed with MM waffles!  I believe they are in the skillet @ WCC, but do they have them @ Roaring Fork? The are not shown on the menu.


----------



## Muushka

Corinne said:


> I remember staying at the WL one summer, I believe it was August 98, and the pool was super crowded. The cm's were actually asking to see room key's and a number of people from FW were asked to leave. The last time we stayed at the VWL the pool was very crowded, but it was during July 4th.
> 
> I have a question. I am obsessed with MM waffles!  I believe they are in the skillet @ WCC, but do they have them @ Roaring Fork? The are not shown on the menu.



The skillet at WCC has Pine Cone waffles!  No Mickey Head, but just as tasty.

Roaring Fork does have Mickey Head waffles 

Mr Muush is also obsessed with the waffles.
*
Welcome to bagsmom*


----------



## blossomz

Did you know they now serve the waffles with 3 different toppings?  Bananas foster, Strawberries and orange cream and chocolate chip with whipped cream!!!  I couldn't make up my mind so since there are 3 in a serving, I got one with each! YUM!


----------



## Muushka

Orange cream?  Yum


----------



## bagsmom

Hmmm... the pool thing sort of has me mildly concerned.  But surely there will be days and times when a lot of folks are off at the parks.

And I sort of think that the larger crowds will really start later in the month.

Can you tell I'm trying to positively psych myself up so I don't start second guessing my choice?

Our only other place we considered was Animal Kingdom studios.  But there we wouldn't be able to walk down for the evening movie and campfire with Chip and Dale.  We wouldn't have the nice paths to bike on.

Come on Lodge Lovers.... I'm doing the right thing, right?


----------



## jimmytammy

bagsmom said:


> Hmmm... the pool thing sort of has me mildly concerned.  But surely there will be days and times when a lot of folks are off at the parks.
> 
> And I sort of think that the larger crowds will really start later in the month.
> 
> Can you tell I'm trying to positively psych myself up so I don't start second guessing my choice?
> 
> Our only other place we considered was Animal Kingdom studios.  But there we wouldn't be able to walk down for the evening movie and campfire with Chip and Dale.  We wouldn't have the nice paths to bike on.
> 
> Come on Lodge Lovers.... I'm doing the right thing, right?


No doubt in my mind  Go for it, you wont be disappointed!


----------



## blossomz

Muushka said:


> Orange cream?  Yum



I'm trying to upload a photo, but it doesn't want to take it..not sure why!!
They were the yummiest waffles ever!!  And they were Mickey heads!!


----------



## Muushka

bagsmom said:


> Hmmm... the pool thing sort of has me mildly concerned.  But surely there will be days and times when a lot of folks are off at the parks.
> 
> And I sort of think that the larger crowds will really start later in the month.
> 
> Can you tell I'm trying to positively psych myself up so I don't start second guessing my choice?
> 
> Our only other place we considered was Animal Kingdom studios.  But there we wouldn't be able to walk down for the evening movie and campfire with Chip and Dale.  We wouldn't have the nice paths to bike on.
> 
> Come on Lodge Lovers.... I'm doing the right thing, right?



Let me get this straight.  You're coming to the VWL Groupies thread and asking us if you have chosen the right resort?

In a word, yes.

From my own experience, June is a hot month.  There is no better DVC resort to be in when it's hot than VWL.
It exudes cool, calm.  Now if it was March or October, I might not be as easily swayed!  
But December and warm months?  VWL.


----------



## bagsmom

I know, I know!  This is the one I want in my heart, and I KNOW the one that best suits all of our needs and wants for this second (more relaxed) WDW vacation.

But the pool thing sort of scared me.  Since we will be doing non-park days, I know we will want to spend quite a bit of time at the pools.  And with two tween-age boys, you know they will want the super cool main pool!

I've been on the Disney Mom's panel -- anytime anyone asks about pool hopping, they say it's a no-no.  Maybe CMs will be on duty to enforce.  You'd think the boat drivers would say something when they pick up people at the campground who are obviously ready to go swimming! 

Oh well!  We tend to be "vampires" anyway -- getting our sun time done as early as possible.  We go to our area pool at 7:45 am and are done by 10:30!  (I know pools don't open till 10 at WL.)

It will all be good!


----------



## BabsBunny

Hello everyone.  DH and I will be staying in a one bedroom at the VWL in October.  VWL and BWV are the only DVC resorts we haven't stayed at, and we are looking forward to it.  

We have friends staying over at BLT during that time.  Is there boat that stops at both resorts?  Or can you possibly walk between the two resorts?


----------



## Corinne

Muushka said:


> The skillet at WCC has Pine Cone waffles!  No Mickey Head, but just as tasty.
> 
> Roaring Fork does have Mickey Head waffles
> 
> Mr Muush is also obsessed with the waffles.
> *
> Welcome to bagsmom*



Pine cone waffles 

Thanks for your response Muush!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

BabsBunny said:


> Hello everyone.  DH and I will be staying in a one bedroom at the VWL in October.  VWL and BWV are the only DVC resorts we haven't stayed at, and we are looking forward to it.
> 
> We have friends staying over at BLT during that time.  Is there boat that stops at both resorts?  Or can you possibly walk between the two resorts?



There is a boat that goes to the Contemporary and another boat that goes to MK. Your Tweens will love the pools! There's music, pool games and CS is right by the pool! I don't care for the overly active pools ( aka Storm Along Bay). VWL has its own charm. Wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## Sammie

I was just looking at Disneynutz video of the VWL and I was wondering. 

Have the villas ever gotten a new redo of the rooms like SSR is getting.

New carpet, drapes, bedding new fabric for chairs and sofa? 

If not, why?


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Sammie said:


> I was just looking at Disneynutz video of the VWL and I was wondering.
> 
> Have the villas ever gotten a new redo of the rooms like SSR is getting.
> 
> New carpet, drapes, bedding new fabric for chairs and sofa?
> 
> If not, why?



I asked that a few posts ago. The main hotel is getting an extensive refurb. When are the villas?


----------



## Sammie

BWV Dreamin said:


> I asked that a few posts ago. The main hotel is getting an extensive refurb. When are the villas?



I know when the resorts get a new do, does not mean the villas do, such as BCV did not get anything when BC and YC did.

But with SSR being much newer than VWL, it got me to thinking and I was watching the video and thinking, that  isn't this the originals


----------



## BWV Dreamin

jimmytammy said:


> We went to a place called the Moose Cafe for brunch today.  It is close by, maybe 25 mins from our house at a local farmers market.  They use fresh ingredients from the folks there.  it was really good and we *will* be back!
> Anyway, thought we would share a couple pics, thinking of the groupies when we saw these.



Love it!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Sammie said:


> I was just looking at Disneynutz video of the VWL and I was wondering.
> 
> Have the villas ever gotten a new redo of the rooms like SSR is getting.
> 
> New carpet, drapes, bedding new fabric for chairs and sofa?
> 
> If not, why?



They got all of that (wasn't the chair black and white checkered previously?) in late 2009 or thereabouts.  Some rooms - studios maybe?Or maybe the master bedrooms? - also got new TV stands and all the rooms received the flat screens.  We were staying there in Nov of that year and had the new soft goods in the room and saw a couple of the cabinets out in the hall waiting to be placed in the rooms.  I'm thought the sofas all were recovered or replaced too but maybe not.  

_edit - took a look back and actually it was 2008 for the rehab.  Here's a link to a post from Dodie:  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=28132178&postcount=2384.  And then in 2009 the flat screens and new cabinet in the master bedroom._



blossomz said:


> Did you know they now serve the waffles with 3 different toppings?  Bananas foster, Strawberries and orange cream and chocolate chip with whipped cream!!!  I couldn't make up my mind so since there are 3 in a serving, I got one with each! YUM!



Those are YUM aren't they!!  I tried the Bananas Foster version last Nov.   



bagsmom said:


> Here are a couple of questions for you folks "in the know."
> 
> I was reading some information on the lodge villas on DVCNews.com.  One of the bits of info said "beware pool crowding" due to people coming over from Ft. Wilderness.  We will be coming June 8 - 15.  Do you folks usually go at this time of year and have you noticed the pool crowding that was mentioned?  I didn't think the pools were shared between the campground and the lodge....



Does anybody know if this has decreased since the pool refurb and adding of the slide and water play area at the Fort?  It was speculated at that time that it should help decrease the campers from hopping over to the WL pool.


----------



## Granny

Sammie said:


> I was just looking at Disneynutz video of the VWL...




I looked at that today too.  I'm sure Disneynutz wouldn't mind me posting a link to his post with the wonderful VWL 1BR video.

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=45413335&postcount=2


enjoy, VWL lovers!!!


----------



## nolanboys

We are so excited to stay there this November for Thanksgiving for 5 nights before moving on to 4 nights at AKV for 4 nights. We have never stayed there before, so I have been reading this thread to find our all about the lodge. We love national parks, so the theme fits well for us. Add on the amazing Christmas decorations - my favorite holiday - and I know it's going to be great!


----------



## MiaSRN62

blossomz said:


> Horselover...apparently they are making all of the dinnerware at WDW a generic white!!!!
> 
> 
> BTW....WELCOME BAGSMOM!



WHHAAAAT ?!?!!!  How did I miss this.....oh I will SO miss those special touches !

*JT*.....awesome cafe pics !!!!

*Granny*....thanks a ton for the link from *DisnyNutz* . Well done !


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Bagsmom*.....
We were in villa # 2561 (studio) in May 2009. We were ALL the way near the end of the hallway (I think 2nd room from end ?).  Loved our very peaceful, one-with-nature view :


----------



## bagsmom

Nolan Boys -- do you think I would fit in your suitcase?  I can't stand the wait till we go in June!

Maria -- thank you!


----------



## jimmytammy

Two new groupies in the same day....WOW!!

Welcome babsbunny and nolanboys!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Yes...I'd like to welcome all the newbie Groupies as well !  Pull up a rocker and let's chat VWL*


----------



## MiaSRN62

Well *JT*....have an ever so slight adjustment to my vacation schedule. If you wouldn't mind when you get a moment to add Sept 26 to my arrival date ? While I enjoy Kidani very much......I was hoping I could have gotten VWL that night. No luck.  I'm on a waitlist for VWL but for now, that one added night will be at Kidani. Thank you


----------



## Muushka

BabsBunny said:


> Hello everyone.  DH and I will be staying in a one bedroom at the VWL in October.  VWL and BWV are the only DVC resorts we haven't stayed at, and we are looking forward to it.
> 
> We have friends staying over at BLT during that time.  Is there boat that stops at both resorts?  Or can you possibly walk between the two resorts?



*Welcome BabsBunny!  My sister calls me Babs once in a while.* 



Corinne said:


> Pine cone waffles
> 
> Thanks for your response Muush!



Yes, pine cone!  They fit that whole 'Lodgey' atmosphere!



Sammie said:


> I was just looking at Disneynutz video of the VWL and I was wondering.
> 
> Have the villas ever gotten a new redo of the rooms like SSR is getting.
> 
> New carpet, drapes, bedding new fabric for chairs and sofa?
> 
> If not, why?



Yes, as was mentioned, they did replace the fabric for the sofas.  WITH THE SAME FABRIC!!  A cruel joke if you ask me......


----------



## eliza61

bagsmom said:


> Hmmm... the pool thing sort of has me mildly concerned.  But surely there will be days and times when a lot of folks are off at the parks.
> 
> And I sort of think that the larger crowds will really start later in the month.
> 
> Come on Lodge Lovers.... I'm doing the right thing, right?




Sorry for the late "welcome" to our gang Bagsmom, glad to see ya!

So we generally go around the last weekend in August/first of september.
We really never experienced a day when the pool was so crowded that we did not venture in.  Also wanted to note that its amazing the difference "time of day" makes on pool crowd level.  noon to 2 seems to be prime swim time and we have seen the cm's checking keys once or twice so I assume folks are still coming over from Ft. wilderness.

That being said the lodge is my all time favorite resort (although I own at BCV's)

As a general rule I don't make room request, I'm pretty happy where ever I land.  Even with the dreaded dumpster view.  LOL


----------



## bagsmom

Thanks, Eliza!  This info is helpful and reassuring!  I want to go for a walk on that covered path -- RIGHT NOW!  

Here's a question... I am planning to rent points through David's.  I assume you guys are all owners, so you probably have never rented points or used David's.  I've researched a number of sources and have yet to find anything but really great reviews on their company.  Small, family owned -- I've talked to several folks in their office and they are all Disney Geeks like me.  Very excited for us and helpful -- happy to talk, even though I haven't been ready to book anything just yet.

The cost is slightly more than working with an individual, but since I don't know any individual owner to work with, there is more security when working with a company.

Seems like a good way to go -- certainly cheaper than renting a villa through Disney!

Thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## Kathymford

WOOHOO! So it's an add-on, but still very exciting. I've only visited the lodge once, and for all of maybe 15 minutes (it was an accidental stop, we got on the wrong bus! HA!), but DBF and I fell in love immediately. Now we've since added on and are going for our first stay in September!

I remember reading through this thread when I was first considering adding on, but life got in the way (as it does) and some time has passed. And I have the memory of a stick.Is there any particular view that anyone likes to request at the villas? I remember seeing one view that had a view of the pool with Bay Lake in the background? 

Also, is there a thread just with info for the villas? I've found a couple of threads on WL in general, but I'm getting confused as to when people are speaking of the hotel side vs the DVC side!

All advice welcome!


----------



## MiaSRN62

bagsmom said:


> Here's a question... I am planning to rent points through David's.  I assume you guys are all owners, so you probably have never rented points or used David's.  I've researched a number of sources and have yet to find anything but really great reviews on their company.  Small, family owned -- I've talked to several folks in their office and they are all Disney Geeks like me.  Very excited for us and helpful -- happy to talk, even though I haven't been ready to book anything just yet.
> 
> The cost is slightly more than working with an individual, but since I don't know any individual owner to work with, there is more security when working with a company.
> 
> Seems like a good way to go -- certainly cheaper than renting a villa through Disney!
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm not entirely sure who this is----but I'm Facebook friends with a David who has a DVC point rental business. If this is the same one, then they seem really nice and up-front. I've emailed a couple times with him about renting some of my points. 
Since you don't have at least 50 posts and probably have had your DIS user name less than 6 months, I think David's is your best bet---otherwise you could check out the DIS DVC Rent/Trade boards when you bring your post count up.  
Good luck. Always get everything in writing as I'm sure you will.


----------



## bagsmom

Thanks Maria!  Yes, this is a legitimate company, recommended by the folks at the Unofficial Guide, also I think, Mousesavers and AllEars.  They are reputable.  I can't wait to book it!


----------



## tea pot

bagsmom said:


> Oh well!  We tend to be "vampires" anyway -- getting our sun time done as early as possible.  We go to our area pool at 7:45 am and are done by 10:30!  (I know pools don't open till 10 at WL.)
> It will all be good!



If that's the time you go to the pool....it will never be crowded
except maybe *DisneyDi and Dad *in the Hot tub

Relax and have a great year planning your trip to our beloved lodge


----------



## horselover

blossomz said:


> Did you know they now serve the waffles with 3 different toppings?  Bananas foster, Strawberries and orange cream and chocolate chip with whipped cream!!!  I couldn't make up my mind so since there are 3 in a serving, I got one with each! YUM!



I had the bananas foster version in Dec.  Very yummy but I couldn't finish it.  Can't wait to try the strawberry this Dec.



Kathymford said:


> WOOHOO! So it's an add-on, but still very exciting. I've only visited the lodge once, and for all of maybe 15 minutes (it was an accidental stop, we got on the wrong bus! HA!), but DBF and I fell in love immediately. Now we've since added on and are going for our first stay in September!
> 
> I remember reading through this thread when I was first considering adding on, but life got in the way (as it does) and some time has passed. And I have the memory of a stick.Is there any particular view that anyone likes to request at the villas? I remember seeing one view that had a view of the pool with Bay Lake in the background?
> 
> Also, is there a thread just with info for the villas? I've found a couple of threads on WL in general, but I'm getting confused as to when people are speaking of the hotel side vs the DVC side!
> 
> All advice welcome!



Congratulations & welcome to the thread!        This would be the thread to go to for villla info.  There are no real views to speak of from VWL except trees & if you're lucky a partial view of the lake if you get pool view.  If you saw a pic with a view of BLT in the background that had to have been from the main Lodge.  You can't see BLT from VWL.  I usually request pool view & we've been luck & gotten it every time.

Bagsmom - you'll be fine with David's rental company.  Very reputable.  I do rent points from time to time but not my VWL points.  I use all of those!


----------



## Muushka

tea pot said:


> If that's the time you go to the pool....it will never be crowded
> except maybe *DisneyDi and Dad *in the Hot tub
> 
> Relax and have a great year planning your trip to our beloved lodge



See new Groupies, this is a post I love.  I know the poster personally as well as the possible occupiers of the hot tub!

We get together at the Lodge, and enjoy one another's company!

Hey Kathymford and bagsmom, did we ask you if you wanted our beloved Moosie Mascot??  
He is very handsome and would look great on both of you!

Hi tea pot


----------



## bagsmom

Of course I love the moose -- but not sure if I'm technically skilled enough to do anything with it!  

Hey -- talk about being totally consumed by thoughts of one's future vacation.... I just realized we will be at WDW for our 15th anniversary!!!!!  TOO COOL!

I was doing some reading and research....  We won't be eating out at all, except for a couple of times.  But with the anniversary, we HAVE to do something cool (but not too expensive.)  What do you think of this?

I read that the Rose and Crown in Epcot is moderately priced and decent... good fish and chips.  If we got an evening reservation, we could get an outside table and apparently have a great view of the fireworks.  Wouldn't that be romantic????  (Or as romantic as you can get with your kids right there!)    We couldn't afford babysitting or a fancier restaurant... but I thought this sounded neat.

Any other ideas?  I'd love to hear from you guys who know all the scoop!


----------



## Muushka

bagsmom said:


> Of course I love the moose -- but not sure if I'm technically skilled enough to do anything with it!
> 
> Hey -- talk about being totally consumed by thoughts of one's future vacation.... I just realized we will be at WDW for our 15th anniversary!!!!!  TOO COOL!
> 
> I was doing some reading and research....  We won't be eating out at all, except for a couple of times.  But with the anniversary, we HAVE to do something cool (but not too expensive.)  What do you think of this?
> 
> I read that the Rose and Crown in Epcot is moderately priced and decent... good fish and chips.  If we got an evening reservation, we could get an outside table and apparently have a great view of the fireworks.  Wouldn't that be romantic????  (Or as romantic as you can get with your kids right there!)    We couldn't afford babysitting or a fancier restaurant... but I thought this sounded neat.
> 
> Any other ideas?  I'd love to hear from you guys who know all the scoop!



Well Two Kats, Kathy has taken care of Moose grabbing!



> How to steal a Moosie for your very own!
> 
> Please, he is yours for the taking!
> 
> IMG]http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/uploads/43490/groupsm2.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 1. Click on "User CP" at the top left of the page.
> 2. Click on "Edit Avatar"
> 3. Add the above  stuff and paste him in (dont need to use the insert image thingy)
> 4. I removed the left bracket so that you can copy him, just add the [ to the left of the IMG].
> 5. Click the SAVE button, and you're done.
> __________________
> Kathy[/QUOTE]
> 
> Grab him!
> 
> As far as Rose and Crown, we love eating there.  And your idea sounds like a great one, we have done it many times.
> And I am a big fish and chip gal and theirs are great!
> We always made our dinner reservation for 8 PM and they always assumed we would be there for the fireworks.:thumbsup2


----------



## BabsBunny

Muushka said:


> *Welcome BabsBunny!  My sister calls me Babs once in a while.*
> 
> 
> .....



Thanks, Muushka.  It used to drive me crazy, but so many old DIS friends started calling me that, I just gave in to it.   

Looking forward to following this thread and getting ideas.


----------



## blossomz

Whoa Nelly!  I have no idea where that came from!) Another new groupie!?  Welcome Babsbunny!!


----------



## bagsmom

I booked our studio villa!!!!!!!!!

I am so excited!  I used David's.  They haven't sent a confirmation just yet, saying that they were able to match me with an owner's points, but they were pretty sure it would be no problem this far out.

Where's that dancing banana when I need it????

I'll have to use the little guy with his pixie dust.


----------



## Dizny Dad

bagsmom said:


> I booked our studio villa!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am so excited!  I used David's.  They haven't sent a confirmation just yet, saying that they were able to match me with an owner's points, but they were pretty sure it would be no problem this far out.
> 
> Where's that dancing banana when I need it????
> 
> I'll have to use the little guy with his pixie dust.



We're dancin' for ya!


----------



## supersuperwendy

Call me a groupie!!!  We stayed two nights at VWL recently and fell in LOVE!!!  We loved it so much I think I'd add on points there!!!


----------



## tea pot

*WOW so much excitement so many new groupies! 
 Welcome Home  Kathymford,    BabsBunny,  and  SuperSuperWendy *



Muushka said:


> See new Groupies, this is a post I love.  I know the poster personally as well as the possible occupiers of the hot tub!
> We get together at the Lodge and enjoy one another's company
> Hey Kathymford and bagsmom, did we ask you if you wanted our beloved Moosie Mascot??
> He is very handsome and would look great on both of you!
> 
> Hi tea pot



Hey *Muush* 
New Groupies Listen to Mama Moose
You have found a spot of kindred spirits
that meet when we can at our Beloved Lodge.

The wonderful thing is that when I met *Muushka and Mr Muush *face to face
for the first time it was like meeting old friends 

So as we say pull up a chair and set a spell


----------



## Muushka

tea pot said:


> *WOW so much excitement so many new groupies!
> Welcome Home  Kathymford,    BabsBunny,  and  SuperSuperWendy *
> 
> 
> 
> Hey *Muush*
> New Groupies Listen to Mama Moose
> You have found a spot of kindred spirits
> that meet when we can at our Beloved Lodge.
> 
> The wonderful thing is that when I met *Muushka and Mr Muush *face to face
> for the first time it was like meeting old friends
> 
> So as we say pull up a chair and set a spell



Yes, welcome to all the new Moose Lovers!

TP, you are such a sweetie.  The feeling is mutual.


----------



## Muushka

I finally have a NC license plate that I really like!

Here in NC, they switch license plates every time you get a new car 
(unless you remember to tell them that you don't want a new one).

Well, I got a new car so new car = new plate.

My new plate is so easy to remember!

A DVC resort initials (sadly, not VWL) that I really like and the great year of 1776!


----------



## bagsmom

supersuperwendy said:


> Call me a groupie!!!  We stayed two nights at VWL recently and fell in LOVE!!!  We loved it so much I think I'd add on points there!!!



SSWendy -- tell me everything you loved!  I want to hear about your visit!


----------



## bagsmom

Hey guys -- just thought of a question -- I'm sure, many more to come!  (After all, I have almost a whole year to think of things I need to know!)

Since the studio doesn't have a washer/dryer, I assume there are public ones somewhere in the building?  True?

Thanks~


----------



## BabsBunny

Thanks for the welcomes.  

I have to confess (and please don't kick me) that in the four years we've owned DVC, I've always overlooked VWL.  But when were were down there at AKV in March, my husband and I decided to take a drive over to have a drink at Territory Lounge before dinner.  We hadn't been there in years.  Anyway, we walked around the grounds, and I had forgotten what a pretty resort it is.  

Already decided on AP for dinner our first night.  (And of course a stop at Territory Lounge first!)


----------



## eliza61

bagsmom said:


> Thanks, Eliza!  This info is helpful and reassuring!  I want to go for a walk on that covered path -- RIGHT NOW!
> 
> Here's a question... I am planning to rent points through David's.  I assume you guys are all owners, so you probably have never rented points or used David's.  I've researched a number of sources and have yet to find anything but really great reviews on their company.  Small, family owned -- I've talked to several folks in their office and they are all Disney Geeks like me.  Very excited for us and helpful -- happy to talk, even though I haven't been ready to book anything just yet.
> 
> The cost is slightly more than working with an individual, but since I don't know any individual owner to work with, there is more security when working with a company.
> 
> Seems like a good way to go -- certainly cheaper than renting a villa through Disney!
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!


Actually renting points was my introduction to dvc.  One summer we had my neice staying with us for the entire summer and we wanted to stay at a deluxe.  My sons and dh are all over 6 ft so we wanted the extra space.  Ok, ok I'll fess up, I wanted the extra space.   anyhoo we rented at the bcv's and we were hooked.


----------



## jimmytammy

Excited for you bagsmom!!!

You are correct, laundry area is around the corner from the elevators on 1st floor, you are able to use it as a villas guest


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies SuperSuperWendy!!!


----------



## Corinne

Muushka said:


> I finally have a NC license plate that I really like!




Now, Muush, please, more info on *PINECONE* waffles, and how have I never heard of this before? We only ate breakfast at WCC once many years ago.


----------



## Muushka

Corinne said:


> Now, Muush, please, more info on *PINECONE* waffles, and how have I never heard of this before? We only ate breakfast at WCC once many years ago.



I just googled it and found lots of posts about them 





> pine cone waffles at whispering canyon


 but not one picture!
In fact, all I could see was Mickey Head waffles!  I just checked with Mr Muush and he remembers the pine cones too!

In any event, they taste just like the Mickeys, but just pine cone shaped.  If I can dig up any of my pics, I will send you one!


----------



## cheer4bison

Hi there everyone!

June has been a wild but blissful blur for me.  I have so much catching up to do here on our friendly groupies site.  

Just wanted to share some of the excitement of the past month:

My son was in his first wedding.  The bride was the flower girl when I married my husband nearly 22 years ago.  






We left the wedding late that night after the reception to drive back home across state lines so that I could be ready to leave early the next morning on a school trip.  I took these wonderful 16 high school seniors to WDW to explore 21st century Corporate Leadership. 






The kids were great.  We stayed at Port Orleans - French Quarter (my first time!), took the Keys to the Kingdom tour, had a group dinner at 'Ohana, took a Youth Education Series program, and rented three boats for a private Wishes fireworks cruise.  It was a blast!  I would take these kids anywhere. 

When I had a little down time, I wandered over the our beloved lodge and camped out on the porch in a rocking chair for awhile.  It was wonderful!  I just love VWL so much! 

I returned from the trip just in time to administer and grade final exams, submit grades, and pack for Italy...

(to be continued)


----------



## cheer4bison

Then my family left on our Viva Italia Adventures by Disney trip.  We started out in Rome after a very pleasant flight on US Airways.  

The history in Rome is just overwhelming.  What an inspirational experience.  I can't believe everything we saw in just four days in the eternal city.






Then came our favorite part of the trip - Tuscany!  We stayed in a 700 year old castle renovated into an amazing five star resort.  If you ever get the chance to visit the Castello del Nero, GO!!!!  It was gorgeous - the picturesque Italy that I thought only existed in my mind's eye.  
















Florence was beautiful.  We were so lucky to have my parents join us for this trip.






And we ended our 10 day journey in Venice.  What a charming city!






Our last night ended with a big celebration on a pirate ship navigating the grand canal.






It was a fabulous trip.  I came home an even bigger Adventures by Disney fan than I was before.  Feel free to come see me on Facebook if you want to see more photos.


----------



## cheer4bison

Did I see that someone was looking for photos of the Mickey waffles served at Roaring Fork?
















We tried all three kinds during our trip last September.  Yum!


----------



## twokats

Sorry I have been MIA again.  I have had an allergic reaction to an antiobotic the doctor gave me and I have been flying on benedryl.  That stuff is good, but boy can it mess your mind up and make you so sleepy.

Welcome to the new groupies.  As Muushka said I put the instructions on page 1 and he will look very handsome on anyone that uses him!!!

Tomorrow is another special day!!!






Happy Birthday, lisah0711

Hope it is a magical day!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> It was a fabulous trip. I came home an even bigger Adventures by Disney fan than I was before. Feel free to come see me on Facebook if you want to see more photos.


*Jill*....I really enjoyed looking at your photos and hearing about your trips and adventures ! So awesome. Loved that you took those high school seniors on the leadership trip to WDW. And thanks for FB friend accepting me   Italy looked beautiful.  I'll have to check out the rest of your photos. Thanks for sharing


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy birthday lisah0711 !!!​


----------



## cheer4bison

Ok, even though we are in Tuscany in this shot, check out my son's t-shirt.  (See it is relevant to this thread.   )


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday lisah0711!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Jill
Love the photos!  And tell your DS we groupies we love him representing worldwide


----------



## jimmytammy

Kathy
Get better soon, sending MooseDust


----------



## eliza61

*Happy Birthday Lisah0711​*
Have a magical day.

Jill, 
thanks for the great pictures.  Italy is on my "todo" list.  I did go to Rome once when I was 13, unfortunately we went with my Catholic schools easter celebration.  Easter is *not* the week you want to be in Rome !!


Love your sons shirt.


----------



## Corinne

Muushka said:


> I just googled it and found lots of posts about them  but not one picture!
> In fact, all I could see was Mickey Head waffles!  I just checked with Mr Muush and he remembers the pine cones too!
> 
> In any event, they taste just like the Mickeys, but just pine cone shaped.  If I can dig up any of my pics, I will send you one!



I am laughing at myself right now......I assumed you meant they were pine coned SHAPED, however, something in the back of my mind was wondering if there was some pine cone FLAVOR (what would THAT be like??)ok, is this when I admit to being blonde? 

Anyway, thanks Muush!!!!


----------



## bagsmom

Wow -- I woke up to a fun bunch of posts!  What a bunch of great pictures!  Very fun to see!  Happy Birthday Lisa!

Eliza -- if you don't mind my asking, if you are still a practicing Catholic.... have you been to Mary Queen of the Universe Basilica?  As far as I can tell, it's the closest one to WDW.

(Thought about skipping church during vacation, but that good ol' guilt started to get me -- )

Jill, by any chance, are you on the Mom's panel?

OK -- time for some major, major coffee!


----------



## Muushka

Corinne said:


> I am laughing at myself right now......I assumed you meant they were pine coned SHAPED, however, something in the back of my mind was wondering if there was some pine cone FLAVOR (what would THAT be like??)ok, is this when I admit to being bllonde?
> 
> Anyway, thanks Muush!!!!



Too funny!  Makes me wonder if they have Mickey flavored Mickey head waffles!

Not to worry, I am not blonde and have moments like this way too often 


Jill, loved seeing the Italy pictures.  And your son in the wedding!  So handsome.


----------



## Muushka

*Happy birthday lisah0711 *

*I say we stroll over to WCC and grab us some Mickey flavored Mickey Head waffles!!  
With a candle!!!!*


----------



## bagsmom

Mouse flavored waffles..... ewwwwww!


----------



## cheer4bison

Happy birthday Lisah0711!

Thanks for all the kind feedback on the Italy photos.  It was a great trip!  And thanks to all for your comments on my son's photos.  He is a bonafide junior groupie at heart!

And yes, bagsmom, I am on the Walt Disney World Moms Panel.  These wonderful people here on the Groupies thread cheered me through the process back in 2010 when I applied and I am convinced I wouldn't have made it without the magical "moose dust" they sent my way.    If you wish to apply this fall, I'm sure they'll do the same for you.


----------



## tea pot

*Cheer/Jill*

Wow what an exciting June... 

You are a brave soul to take all those teenagers to Disney 
they must be some special kids but then
 so are you for taking them.

That's one handsome little man in the tuxedo
and that Italy trip How Wonderful!  What a blessing! 
Love love all the pictures 

Thanks so much


----------



## bagsmom

Jill - I thought I recognized you from the pictures!  How neat for you!  It must be really fun and gratifying to help so many people plan a trip to a place you love!

Since I've only been once in my adult life, I don't think I'd be very helpful to anyone.  Now, if they had a panel of Crazy Disney Lovers Who Can Only Go Every Five Years and Who Love to Organize and Over-Plan in a Very Magical OCD Way -- I could be the head of that panel!  

It's terrible... I have about 4 things I should be focusing on -- prepping for in the next few months -- and I have absolutely zero interest in them.  I just want to read my Disney reference books!

PS -- Lodge Lovers...  When I looked at photos of the studio on the All Ears website, they were very unflattering to the unit.  I just recently found a little film on You Tube -- filmed by one of the folks at Touring Plans....  It is really nice.  If anyone asks you how they can see what a VWL studio looks like, that is a very nice way to see it!


----------



## Corinne

Muushka said:


> *Happy birthday lisah0711 *
> 
> *I say we stroll over to WCC and grab us some Mickey flavored Mickey Head waffles!!
> With a candle!!!!*


----------



## tea pot

*Happy Birthday Lisa!*







[/IMG]


----------



## Corinne

*Jill*~thanks for sharing Italy with us!! What gorgeous photos, and such a handsome son!! PS, thanks also for the photos of the  MM waffles @ Roaring Fork!!

*Kathy*, I hope you feel better!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kathymford

Muushka said:


> See new Groupies, this is a post I love.  I know the poster personally as well as the possible occupiers of the hot tub!
> 
> We get together at the Lodge, and enjoy one another's company!
> 
> Hey Kathymford and bagsmom, did we ask you if you wanted our beloved Moosie Mascot??
> He is very handsome and would look great on both of you!
> 
> Hi tea pot



I would LOVE a Moosie Mascot, but maybe I am doing something wrong?! I'm usually good at these things (see, I have stuff in my signature! lol), but when I enter IMG code, I keep getting an invalid/file not found response. Any help?


----------



## Kathymford

Oh yeah, and thank you so much for all the warm welcomes! You all are so nice!!!


----------



## Muushka

Kathymford said:


> I would LOVE a Moosie Mascot, but maybe I am doing something wrong?! I'm usually good at these things (see, I have stuff in my signature! lol), but when I enter IMG code, I keep getting an invalid/file not found response. Any help?



here is Maria's image (love to steal from Maria!), it may work for you:

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a400/MiaSRN62/groupsm2.jpg[/url]

I removed the  from the front (left) of it so you....

PS Maria, hope you don't mind....:flower3:


----------



## bagsmom

Hey -- here I am again, ignoring all my chores and obsessing on WDW.  To be "on topic" I'll start out by saying how much I love the lodge and can't wait to go!  Our boys were reminiscing about dinner at Whispering Canyon and how everyone had to scream for ketchup!  So fun!

Here's a question for those of you who might know.  We are going to try to dinner reservations at R and C in the UK in Epcot.  (Mentioned this before -- anniversary celebration -- food and illuminations.)  I'm totally afraid of the crowds leaving Epcot and considering that we will be there just for dinner, it would make sense to park at Boardwalk and enter and exit that way.  Jill, one of your fellow panelists said this was OK to do.  She did, however say that the parking time limit is 3 hours.  If it's a bit over that, will it be ok?  If we are there at 6:30, for example, and don't leave till after fireworks, will we be towed or ticketed or anything?  It will be in the second week of June, so things will be crowded.

Any ideas?  Thanks!


----------



## Kathymford

Muushka said:


> here is Maria's image (love to steal from Maria!), it may work for you:
> 
> http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a400/MiaSRN62/groupsm2.jpg[/url]
> 
> I removed the  from the front (left) of it so you...ere). Oh well. Avatar is fine for me! Thanks!


----------



## Muushka

He looks great on you!


----------



## tea pot

bagsmom said:


> Who Love to Organize and Over-Plan in a Very *Magical OCD Way *



Love  Love it.....  that's tag fairy material.



bagsmom said:


> Here's a question for those of you who might know.  We are going to try to dinner reservations at R and C in the UK in Epcot.  (Mentioned this before -- anniversary celebration -- food and illuminations.)  I'm totally afraid of the crowds leaving Epcot and considering that we will be there just for dinner, it would make sense to park at Boardwalk and enter and exit that way.  Jill, one of your fellow panelists said this was OK to do.  She did, however say that the parking time limit is 3 hours.  If it's a bit over that, will it be ok?  If we are there at 6:30, for example, and don't leave till after fireworks, will we be towed or ticketed or anything?  It will be in the second week of June, so things will be crowded.
> Any ideas?  Thanks!



You should not have a problem parking at the Board Walk 
Because when you check into the VWL they will give you a parking pass which is a large piece of paper that you keep on your dash board. 
This identifies you are a Walt Disney World Resort guest.
Many people will just go over to stroll and visit the Board walk at night 
to shop,  eat etc... that's why they have a separate brochure for that area.


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Groupies 
We've been gone a few days, so I have some catching up to do.
First, *WELCOME* to our new Groupies that have found themselves immersed in our love for the Lodge!

Next, *Kathy* I hope you get to feeling better soon. How's the kitchen coming along?

Then, *Jill*, thanks so much for sharing your trip to Italy with us! ABD is definitely something on our 'to do' list. Loved seeing your pictures. Beautiful country!

And finally, *Happy Birthday* *lisah0711*! Hope you've celebrated your day away...and enjoyed every minute of it!


----------



## bagsmom

Thanks, Teapot!  Now if I could just fast-forward to next year!


----------



## MiaSRN62

bagsmom said:


> Thanks, Teapot!  Now if I could just fast-forward to next year!



But the planning is half the fun !!!


----------



## bagsmom

I know!  But it's just sooooooo far away!  But that's good.  Hopefully I will have all the money I need by then!


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> Kathy
> Get better soon, sending MooseDust





Corinne said:


> *Jill*~thanks for sharing Italy with us!! What gorgeous photos, and such a handsome son!! PS, thanks also for the photos of the  MM waffles @ Roaring Fork!!
> 
> *Kathy*, I hope you feel better!!!!!!!!!!





DiznyDi said:


> Hi Groupies
> We've been gone a few days, so I have some catching up to do.
> First, *WELCOME* to our new Groupies that have found themselves immersed in our love for the Lodge!
> 
> Next, *Kathy* I hope you get to feeling better soon. How's the kitchen coming along?
> 
> Then, *Jill*, thanks so much for sharing your trip to Italy with us! ABD is definitely something on our 'to do' list. Loved seeing your pictures. Beautiful country!
> 
> And finally, *Happy Birthday* *lisah0711*! Hope you've celebrated your day away...and enjoyed every minute of it!



Thanks, it is some better.  Went to see my radiation oncologist this morning and she said it was the worst looking allergic reaction she had ever seen and she was surprised I had not had some breathing issues.  She gave me some medicine to help get over it quickly and I have only taken part of the first dose and I can tell a difference.

The kitchen, what can I say. . . . we have had a week of absolutely nothing being done, but hopefully everything is back on track because I am so sick of eating out!!!


----------



## cheer4bison

bagsmom said:


> Here's a question for those of you who might know.  We are going to try to dinner reservations at R and C in the UK in Epcot.  (Mentioned this before -- anniversary celebration -- food and illuminations.)  I'm totally afraid of the crowds leaving Epcot and considering that we will be there just for dinner, it would make sense to park at Boardwalk and enter and exit that way.  Jill, one of your fellow panelists said this was OK to do.  She did, however say that the parking time limit is 3 hours.  If it's a bit over that, will it be ok?  If we are there at 6:30, for example, and don't leave till after fireworks, will we be towed or ticketed or anything?  It will be in the second week of June, so things will be crowded.
> 
> Any ideas?  Thanks!



Hi Bagsmom!  Teapot gives good advice.   You should have no trouble gaining access to the Boardwalk parking area as long as you are a guest at a Disney-owned resort.  I will caution you, though, that parking occasionally fills up over at the Boardwalk.  Keep that in mind.  I stayed there in December and parking at the resort was scarce at times.  Also, depending on what spots are available, I'm not convinced that parking at the Boardwalk would save you steps over parking at Epcot.  If you've arriving at Epcot in your own car toward dinner time, some guests will have already left and there could be some empty parking spots near the park entrance.  If that's the case, it may be quicker to just exit through the main gates at the front of the park.  Parking, of course, will cost you nothing since you are a Disney resort guest.


----------



## bagsmom

Thanks everyone!  Jill thanks for those further tips -- it is great to have you guys here for advice. You all know the resorts and parks so well -- I'm sitting here with just a map and one trip under my belt....  Thanks!!!!

Kathy -- hope you are doing well.  A kitchen renovation along with serious medical treatment?????  Wow!  You are superwoman!  Super Lodge Woman!

(See, I mentioned the Lodge again....)


----------



## jimmytammy

We are finally getting rain, much needed around here.  My garden was hurting but has pepped back up.

bagsmom
Parking at BW can be hit or miss.  Sometimes they will ask where you are going, other times not.  Just tell them you are going to eat.  Thats the truth, nothing more nothing less.  We like to park there when we are going to be on WS side of Epcot at night.  It is a short walk out of the gates, then left to BWV.  Usually not as many folks heading out of this side after Illum. as the front gate.


----------



## sleepydog25

Muushka said:


> I finally have a NC license plate that I really like!
> 
> Here in NC, they switch license plates every time you get a new car
> (unless you remember to tell them that you don't want a new one).
> 
> Well, I got a new car so new car = new plate.
> 
> My new plate is so easy to remember!
> 
> A DVC resort initials (sadly, not VWL) that I really like and the great year of 1776!


I didn't know they did that in NC, Muushka.  In VA, you keep the same plate number; however, when we got our new car last year, *luv* and I went for a vanity plate:  DVC VWL.  Yep, we smile a little bigger whenever we drive up to the Lodge entrance.  

And welcome to all the new groupies:  *bagsmom, Nolanboys, Kathymford, babsbunny, and supersuperwendy*!  Wow!!  So many new friends in such a short period.  I guess that subliminal, brain-washing program imbedded on the main DIS boards is working, huh?  This is the place to come for advice on all things "The Lodge."  Some of these folks are real experts having owned or stayed at VWL for years (which is amazing in itself since no one is over 39 on this thread!).  

_Whisper softly through the tall trees, breath of serenity;_
_Envelope us in your soothing embrace of beauty._
_Tell us your secrets to calm our souls as we rhythmicly rock,_
_Our cares and woes gently put to bed among the scent of pine._

Sigh.  Not until November for us. . .


----------



## tea pot

twokats said:


> Thanks, it is some better.  Went to see my radiation oncologist this morning and she said it was the worst looking allergic reaction she had ever seen and she was surprised I had not had some breathing issues.  She gave me some medicine to help get over it quickly and I have only taken part of the first dose and I can tell a difference.
> 
> The kitchen, what can I say. . . . we have had a week of absolutely nothing being done, but hopefully everything is back on track because I am so sick of eating out!!!




*Kathy* 
Hang in there Prayers and Pixie Dust coming your way 

*BagsMom* to add to Jill and Jimmy's Advice
If the lot is full you can drive over to the Bach Cub
if they ask you can say your going to Beaches and Cream 
( no reservations needed)I agree with Jimmy it is 
less stressful to walk back from Illuminations to those hotels.
To be on the Up and UP you could stop in for an ice cream after the fireworks
A nice way to end a Magical Day


----------



## tea pot

jimmytammy said:


> We are finally getting rain, much needed around here.  My garden was hurting but has pepped back up.



Hi Jimmy 
Happy thoughts for your garden...
and thanks for being such a great Papa Moose








sleepydog25 said:


> I didn't know they did that in NC, Muushka.  In VA, you keep the same plate number; however, when we got our new car last year, *luv* and I went for a *vanity plate:* *DVC VWL*.  Yep, we smile a little bigger whenever we drive up to the Lodge entrance.



Sleepydog  How Cool


----------



## bagsmom

"Some of these folks are real experts having owned or stayed at VWL for years (which is amazing in itself since no one is over 39 on this thread!). " 


Uhhhhhh..... I'm a good ways over 39....  can I still be on here?  

Oh -- the banana is back on the smilies menu!  Get ready to dance!


----------



## sleepydog25

bagsmom said:


> "Some of these folks are real experts having owned or stayed at VWL for years (which is amazing in itself since no one is over 39 on this thread!). "
> 
> 
> Uhhhhhh..... I'm a good ways over 39.... can I still be on here?


Nope.  Pretty sure 39 is the limit.  I'd say adjust your birthday accordingly.


----------



## Muushka

twokats said:


> Thanks, it is some better.  Went to see my radiation oncologist this morning and she said it was the worst looking allergic reaction she had ever seen and she was surprised I had not had some breathing issues.  She gave me some medicine to help get over it quickly and I have only taken part of the first dose and I can tell a difference.
> 
> The kitchen, what can I say. . . . we have had a week of absolutely nothing being done, but hopefully everything is back on track because I am so sick of eating out!!!



How did I miss this?  So glad you are on the mend.



sleepydog25 said:


> I didn't know they did that in NC, Muushka.  In VA, you keep the same plate number; however, when we got our new car last year, *luv* and I went for a vanity plate:  DVC VWL.  Yep, we smile a little bigger whenever we drive up to the Lodge entrance.
> 
> And welcome to all the new groupies:  *bagsmom, Nolanboys, Kathymford, babsbunny, and supersuperwendy*!  Wow!!  So many new friends in such a short period.  I guess that subliminal, brain-washing program imbedded on the main DIS boards is working, huh?  This is the place to come for advice on all things "The Lodge."  Some of these folks are real experts having owned or stayed at VWL for years *(which is amazing in itself since no one is over 39 on this thread!).  *
> 
> _Whisper softly through the tall trees, breath of serenity;_
> _Envelope us in your soothing embrace of beauty._
> _Tell us your secrets to calm our souls as we rhythmicly rock,_
> _Our cares and woes gently put to bed among the scent of pine._
> 
> Sigh.  Not until November for us. . .



Ah, Sleepy.  You have a way with words.

Love your new plates!


> which is amazing in itself since no one is over 39 on this thread!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

I switched out my VWL ressie for OKW at 7 months.... What we do for family....


----------



## Muushka

BWV Dreamin said:


> I switched out my VWL ressie for OKW at 7 months.... What we do for family....



If your family means more than 2, I am with you 100%!


----------



## bagsmom

I am so bummed!  I just got information from David's.  Although there is availability at the villas, they currently don't have enough VWL owners with available points.  They say they get new customers every day, but at this time, they can't help me.

SO SAD!

They said that this doesn't happen often....  They are going to put me in a queue, but said that this being such a popular place, the villas might book up before they have enough points for me.

I can't do this at the Disney prices.... argghh.


----------



## MiaSRN62

bagsmom said:


> I am so bummed!  I just got information from David's.  Although there is availability at the villas, they currently don't have enough VWL owners with available points.  They say they get new customers every day, but at this time, they can't help me.
> 
> SO SAD!
> 
> They said that this doesn't happen often....  They are going to put me in a queue, but said that this being such a popular place, the villas might book up before they have enough points for me.
> 
> I can't do this at the Disney prices.... argghh.



*Bagsmom*...if you can get your post count up to 50, you could check out the rent/trade board here on DIS ? I haven't done a rent from a DIS Member in a long time, but my two experiences years ago were very positive.  Keep the faith !

*Kathy*....hope you're feeling better !!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

BWV Dreamin said:


> I switched out my VWL ressie for OKW at 7 months.... What we do for family....



Bed situation ???  I've done the same BWV Dreamin.  My kids are teens and college age and two sleeping on the pullout doesn't work for them anymore. We've spoiled them----DVC style !!!!


----------



## bagsmom

Maria -- thanks!

I will keep posting!

I would be sort of nervous to deal with an individual.  The money involved is huge for us.

Is there a protocol for working with individuals?  Do you give them a good faith deposit and then they make the res?  Then you pay the rest?  I guess not... most folks don't have pay pal or anything.

Has anyone worked with any of the other companies like the Timeshare Store?  Their site wasn't as easy for me to look around on.  David's has a little thingie that let's you pop in your dates and it tells you how much it will be!


----------



## sleepydog25

bagsmom said:


> Maria -- thanks!
> 
> I will keep posting!
> 
> I would be sort of nervous to deal with an individual. The money involved is huge for us.
> 
> Is there a protocol for working with individuals? Do you give them a good faith deposit and then they make the res? Then you pay the rest? I guess not... most folks don't have pay pal or anything.
> 
> Has anyone worked with any of the other companies like the Timeshare Store? Their site wasn't as easy for me to look around on. David's has a little thingie that let's you pop in your dates and it tells you how much it will be!


We bought our VWL points through the Timeshare Store and had a very good experience.  They do now rent points with a going rate of $10-$12 per point.  I'd give them a look or call.


----------



## bagsmom

Sleepydog -- thanks!

Do you recall if that point amount covered everything?  Or was there tax involved?  Other fees?

Thanks!


----------



## bagsmom

Other question for you guys -- since many of you are owners... if we get to a point where we might consider finding an individual...

When it comes to the area of this board that you say matches owners with point renters, is there any sort of safeguard at all?  Are the people legitimate DVC owners for sure?  I mean, someone couldn't just get on there and lie, could they?  I'd hate to send a check to a crook.  Surely there are requirements for people to get on there as owners with points to sell....


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Well yes they could! DIS does no verification of owners. People either pay to place a rental add or have enough posts to place an add for free. You can check an owners legitimacy by searching them on the Orange County website. I have never personally done this ( I am the one renting out the points, not renting from someone ) but I'm sure someone will post the link. Lots of trust and communication involved. Also, DVC requires owners to use a contract. For your protection and the owners, a contract should always be used.




bagsmom said:


> Other question for you guys -- since many of you are owners... if we get to a point where we might consider finding an individual...
> 
> When it comes to the area of this board that you say matches owners with point renters, is there any sort of safeguard at all? Are the people legitimate DVC owners for sure? I mean, someone couldn't just get on there and lie, could they? I'd hate to send a check to a crook. Surely there are requirements for people to get on there as owners with points to sell....


----------



## twokats

bagsmom said:


> Thanks everyone!  Jill thanks for those further tips -- it is great to have you guys here for advice. You all know the resorts and parks so well -- I'm sitting here with just a map and one trip under my belt....  Thanks!!!!
> 
> Kathy -- hope you are doing well.  A kitchen renovation along with serious medical treatment?????  Wow!  You are superwoman!  Super Lodge Woman!
> 
> (See, I mentioned the Lodge again....)



I am two days into the new medication and it is helping.  Still have welps and itching, but it is better.  

My new floor is almost finished today.  The guys will be back tomorrow morning to finish the floor and put down my new baseboards.  It is called Brilliant Maple and was a perfect match to my Natural Hickory cabinets.  My boss who is a general contractor let our foremen do this job for me since the floor guy they wanted to do it was booked for five weeks out.  I couldn't wait that long.  



tea pot said:


> *Kathy*
> Hang in there Prayers and Pixie Dust coming your way



Thanks, I need them and appreciate it!



Muushka said:


> How did I miss this?  So glad you are on the mend.



I used to take that antibiotic years ago, but I guess the chemo pill they have me on now has really messed me up for some other meds!   At least that is what I am trying to convince myself with.



MiaSRN62 said:


> *Kathy*....hope you're feeling better !!!!



I will know now when I get the first signs of this again to call my doc immediately.  I had it for three days before I got any help and so it is taking longer to get over it.  Lesson learned!


----------



## bagsmom

Kathy -- I have a friend who has been back and forth to MD Anderson for years now.  It is crazy to read her updates and hear about how all the medications and procedures affect her -- and how different meds and treatments used together have different side effects.  Yikes!!!!!!!!  That's some strong stuff they use!  (But we want it to be!)

Thanks for the info everyone.  For now, I guess I'll just have to put my VWL dreams on hold and try to be patient.  Maybe an owner will come along to David's with a bunch of points!

My next thought is to consider a mod resort and try to find one that has a lot to do -- but is very relaxing.

But I want the lodge!  Wahhhhhh!


----------



## bagsmom

One last thought -- going out of town to visit family for a few days!

Please send good lodge-y vibes in our direction -- maybe by the time we get back, David's will have contacted me with good news!

Have a great weekend, all!


----------



## blossomz

Kathy...thoughts, prayers and pixie dust!!


----------



## twokats

blossomz said:


> Kathy...thoughts, prayers and pixie dust!!



Slow process, but a little better every day.  Thanks again for all the prayer and pixie/moose dust.


----------



## JoytotheWorld

I'm very excited to join this forum, almost as excited as I am about our upcoming January trip to WDW.  I've stayed at Wilderness Lodge twice in the past but this is the first time I was lucky enough to get a villa as I've never found any availability before when I book at the seven-month window.  Wilderness Lodge has always been my happy place and this vacation will be even more special as we're spending 8 days at WLV in a two bedroom villa.  Our party will consist of myself, my husband, my son, my daughter, her husband and our two grandchildren (ages at the time of the trip will be two and a half and seven months).  Since we're usually at WDW as an adult only party, this is going to be a huge change for us.  I can hardly wait to share the joys of the lodge with my extended family.  If anyone has any suggestions regarding a stay at VWL and little kiddies, I would greatly appreciate them as we're treading all new ground here.  At the end of the eight days, my husband, my son, and myself are moving to a 1 bedroom villa at AKL concierge for 4 nights - this will be another first for us.

Joy


----------



## Corinne

Hi Joy, may I be the first to welcome you to this great group! Your upcoming trip sounds great! How much fun it will be to plan!


----------



## tea pot

Hey there Joy to the World!!! 
A Big New Groupie Welcome 

You have found a home of Kindred spirits
so grab a rocker and as they say here and sit a spell

teapot  AKA  Joy


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies Joy To The World!!! BTW, love your tag name!

We have stayed in a 2 bed once since owning, and it was at none other than our beloved Lodge.  Loved, loved, loved it  We got a corner room near the elevators.  I would suggest a request for near the elevators.  Great room layout.  Be sure to soak in all the Lodge has to offer, the little things that are Disney magic, the music, the lighting, the sounds, the wildlife, the boat sounds, the quiet pathways, the flowers, the nooks and crannies, the hideaways, the comfy leather chairs, the fireplaces, Walts train cars, etc.  You get the picture, lots to see and do without leaving the resort.


----------



## eliza61

So, I've been a bit critical of the world these last say 6 months.  Mainly because of the price and quality of food. 

Anyhoo,
I decided to snag a last minute trip to the world for 10/22-26 for our anniversary.  Dh and I have had a rough 6 months and nothing makes you smile like the world....
ay
Anyhoo, all I could snag on points was SSR which is ok by this gal but today I read about free dining being extended and thought "what the hay".  maybe I'll save the points and get a package with the free dining.

Yikes!!  has anyone seen the prices of a resort lately.

4 nights with fd at AK $2700 bucks
4 nights with fd at GF $3800
poly $4100 dollars.

wow, I haven't done oop for a while so am I the only one shocked?


----------



## sleepydog25

Welcome, *Joy*!  We love to see folks who love the Lodge, and you'll find a lot of friendly folks here.  As for things to do with little ones, since they are so young, as *jimmytammy* suggested, I'd enjoy the surroundings.  There is a kiddie pool over in the main Lodge area; there is the beach which kids always love; there are nice trails to walk (the two and a half yr old might enjoy "discovering" the animal tracks in the sidewalks); and there are all kinds of smaller things like the spring in the lobby and the boat ride to the Magic Kingdom.  Hmm, at those ages, I'd guess having an in-room washer/dryer combo could come in real handy, too!    Have fun!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Welcome *JOY TO THE WORLD *!!!!   

Oh *eliza*.....wow....not such "free" food I guess !   
Those prices include park passes too, right ? But is that per person ???????  Or for your dh and you ?  I am SOOOO glad I have DVC when I see this stuff.  And I am SOOOO glad you are able to get away together----just wish it was the same time as me so we could meet up.  I leave WDW on Oct 8---though I might add one more night ??

BTW....thrilled to come home from work and find an email from DVC saying my VWL waitlist came through !!!  Now I'm Sept 26-29 at VWL and won't have to switch rooms ones of those nights. Doing happy Groupie Dance


----------



## Corinne

MiaSRN62 said:


> BTW....thrilled to come home from work and find an email from DVC saying my VWL waitlist came through !!!  Now I'm Sept 26-29 at VWL and won't have to switch rooms ones of those nights. Doing happy Groupie Dance



 Maria! Love when that happens!


----------



## jimmytammy

MiaSRN62 said:


> Welcome *JOY TO THE WORLD *!!!!
> 
> Oh *eliza*.....wow....not such "free" food I guess !
> Those prices include park passes too, right ? But is that per person ???????  Or for your dh and you ?  I am SOOOO glad I have DVC when I see this stuff.  And I am SOOOO glad you are able to get away together----just wish it was the same time as me so we could meet up.  I leave WDW on Oct 8---though I might add one more night ??
> 
> BTW....thrilled to come home from work and find an email from DVC saying my VWL waitlist came through !!!  Now I'm Sept 26-29 at VWL and won't have to switch rooms ones of those nights. Doing happy Groupie Dance


Congrats!!  Got your dates in and updated on vacations page


----------



## jimmytammy

eliza61 said:


> So, I've been a bit critical of the world these last say 6 months.  Mainly because of the price and quality of food.
> 
> Anyhoo,
> I decided to snag a last minute trip to the world for 10/22-26 for our anniversary.  Dh and I have had a rough 6 months and nothing makes you smile like the world....
> ay
> Anyhoo, all I could snag on points was SSR which is ok by this gal but today I read about free dining being extended and thought "what the hay".  maybe I'll save the points and get a package with the free dining.
> 
> Yikes!!  has anyone seen the prices of a resort lately.
> 
> 4 nights with fd at AK $2700 bucks
> 4 nights with fd at GF $3800
> poly $4100 dollars.
> 
> wow, I haven't done oop for a while so am I the only one shocked?



Right there with you Eliza!  I remember when I was pleading with T to sign on the dotted line on that 1st contract, and this was my reasoning.  We knew we were going to make repeated visits over the yrs., just knew it!  So I took the time to see how historically the prices went up for resorts, not DVC, but values, mods, and deluxes...then put that up against what we would be getting with DVC over the years, took an historical look at what annual dues would be say 10, 20 yrs. down the road.  It made financial sense.

So you got me to thinking where would we be today.  I based this on rack rates, obviously we can get better deals with APs, AAA, etc., but I base this on what is typical of when we prefer to go.  So I priced our upcoming trip in Dec., same days to get a fair assumption of what it would cost us in cash for places we may consider staying.  Here goes

Dec. 2-14

All Star Sports Standard room $1,598

PO Riverside $2,270

WL $5,254(couldnt find cash price for villas)

OKW Studio $4,658

OKW 1 Bed $6,345

Based on what we have invested in DVC over the years, and what remains on our contracts, I think we made a wise investment in our vacation time.


----------



## MiaSRN62

jimmytammy said:


> Congrats!!  Got your dates in and updated on vacations page



Thanks *JT* !!!!
And yes *Corinne*....I am so excited. My Kidani waitlist came through last week----announced that with glee on Facebook......and last night my VWL.  The wind must have been blowing the right way for all this pixie dust to land on me !

Have a good trip *bagsmom*.....and yes....some  your way !


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Christopher/stopher1 *! Hope you're having a great time in WDW/AKV !!!!!


----------



## blossomz

Welcome to our little corner of the boards Joy!  If no one has offered as yet..make sure you grab a moose for your signature!

Eliza...you know if you opt for the free meal plan you end up paying rack rates for the room.  You might be better off finding a really good discounted room (AP or other code) and going from there.  I think the food plan is really not worth it anymore.  Tables in Wonderland can save you a LOT more and now DVC can purchase them...or if you have an AP its even cheaper!

I'm just practicing...I passed my travel agent test!  Woo too!

Next...become a Disney specialist!


----------



## tea pot

blossomz said:


> I'm just practicing...I passed my travel agent test!  Woo too!
> Next...become a Disney specialist!



*Congrats Blossom *that's Great News! 
You must be so excited best of Luck and Pixie Dust 

*Hi Jimmy*

We had to change our Sept dates a bit
Down side DH won't able to come.  
Up side we will be spending some time at 
our beloved lodge. 
We are splitting our stay as we usually do.
I'll start off at the Lodge for the weekend
with my middle DD  and then 
Move over to BLT with my BBF for a girls only vac.
I'm flying down with her and her hubby,
they'll be staying at the lodge for the weekend as well
then he has to fly back to Boston. 
My Youngest Daughter  is coming down 
the same time with two of her best friends for her 
*First Trip staying on her own DVC Points*
yup we are a second generation DVC family  

Friday Sept 14 - Sunday Sept 16 VWL 2BR 
Sunday Sept 16 -Friday Sept 21  BLT studio

thanks


----------



## Corinne

blossomz said:


> I'm just practicing...I passed my travel agent test!  Woo too!
> 
> Next...become a Disney specialist!



Nice!! Congrats *Blossom*~I highly doubt it is going to take much work for you to become a Disney specialist!!!

*Jimmy*~DH and I are always talking about how great it was we purchased DVC when we did. These last few years, with both boys going to college (and with one of our sons attending a year of prep for a post - graduate year prior to college), there is just no way we would have been able to continue our yearly trips if we weren't DVC members. 

The "free" dining is not a deal imo. Not to mention, having to keep track of credits and all that food.   We have had conversations with other guests that are on the plan and so many have said "it is too much food". Oh well, to each their own!


----------



## Muushka

Whoa!  I step back for 24 hours and look at this place!  Posts everywhere!  Love it 



twokats said:


> Slow process, but a little better every day.  Thanks again for all the prayer and pixie/moose dust.



So glad that you are on the mend Kathy



JoytotheWorld said:


> I'm very excited to join this forum, almost as excited as I am about our upcoming January trip to WDW.  I've stayed at Wilderness Lodge twice in the past but this is the first time I was lucky enough to get a villa as I've never found any availability before when I book at the seven-month window.  Wilderness Lodge has always been my happy place and this vacation will be even more special as we're spending 8 days at WLV in a two bedroom villa.  Our party will consist of myself, my husband, my son, my daughter, her husband and our two grandchildren (ages at the time of the trip will be two and a half and seven months).  Since we're usually at WDW as an adult only party, this is going to be a huge change for us.  I can hardly wait to share the joys of the lodge with my extended family.  If anyone has any suggestions regarding a stay at VWL and little kiddies, I would greatly appreciate them as we're treading all new ground here.  At the end of the eight days, my husband, my son, and myself are moving to a 1 bedroom villa at AKL concierge for 4 nights - this will be another first for us.
> 
> Joy



Love, love, and love the screen name.  Favorite Christmas Carol too!

We have another wonderful Joy on this thread.  Can't have too much Joy, I say.

It sounds like you have a fabulous vacation planned!



eliza61 said:


> So, I've been a bit critical of the world these last say 6 months.  Mainly because of the price and quality of food.
> 
> Anyhoo,
> I decided to snag a last minute trip to the world for 10/22-26 for our anniversary.  Dh and I have had a rough 6 months and nothing makes you smile like the world....
> ay
> Anyhoo, all I could snag on points was SSR which is ok by this gal but today I read about free dining being extended and thought "what the hay".  maybe I'll save the points and get a package with the free dining.
> 
> Yikes!!  has anyone seen the prices of a resort lately.
> 
> 4 nights with fd at AK $2700 bucks
> 4 nights with fd at GF $3800
> poly $4100 dollars.
> 
> wow, I haven't done oop for a while so am I the only one shocked?



I'm so glad that a trip to the world is in your near future.  You 2 have been through a lot.  How is the Old Man doing?



MiaSRN62 said:


> Welcome *JOY TO THE WORLD *!!!!
> 
> Oh *eliza*.....wow....not such "free" food I guess !
> Those prices include park passes too, right ? But is that per person ???????  Or for your dh and you ?  I am SOOOO glad I have DVC when I see this stuff.  And I am SOOOO glad you are able to get away together----just wish it was the same time as me so we could meet up.  I leave WDW on Oct 8---though I might add one more night ??
> 
> BTW....thrilled to come home from work and find an email from DVC saying my VWL waitlist came through !!!  Now I'm Sept 26-29 at VWL and won't have to switch rooms ones of those nights. Doing happy Groupie Dance



Yay for waitlists coming through!  Funny, I am treating my nephew and fam to a week at a DVC resort.  He really wanted BLT (I thought it would be a good match for them).  We had to waitlist and boom, that came through last week!  He is going 2nd or so week of October.  Anywhoo, congrats on the waitlist!



blossomz said:


> Welcome to our little corner of the boards Joy!  If no one has offered as yet..make sure you grab a moose for your signature!
> 
> Eliza...you know if you opt for the free meal plan you end up paying rack rates for the room.  You might be better off finding a really good discounted room (AP or other code) and going from there.  I think the food plan is really not worth it anymore.  Tables in Wonderland can save you a LOT more and now DVC can purchase them...or if you have an AP its even cheaper!
> 
> I'm just practicing...I passed my travel agent test!  Woo too!
> 
> Next...become a Disney specialist!



Congratulations Bloss!  Best wishes for a successful travel career!


----------



## Corinne

tea pot said:


> We had to change our Sept dates a bit
> Down side DH won't able to come.
> Friday Sept 14 - Sunday Sept 16 VWL 2BR
> Sunday Sept 16 -Friday Sept 21  BLT studio
> 
> thanks



*Tea Pot* ~ Sorry your dh won't be able to go on your trip! We will be at the Lodge at the same time! *Groupie (and fellow MA resident!) Meet*


----------



## bagsmom

Hey -- popped on here while visiting relatives - finally figured out how to get here on this other computer!  I was going through withdrawal!

Blossomz -- how cool!  That would be so much fun -- being a travel agent and helping other people plan their trips!

OK -- burgers are off the grill and people are calling me!


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> Whoa!  I step back for 24 hours and look at this place!  Posts everywhere!  Love it
> 
> 
> 
> So glad that you are on the mend Kathy
> 
> 
> 
> Love, love, and love the screen name.  Favorite Christmas Carol too!
> 
> We have another wonderful Joy on this thread.  Can't have too much Joy, I say.
> 
> It sounds like you have a fabulous vacation planned!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad that a trip to the world is in your near future.  You 2 have been through a lot.  How is the Old Man doing?
> 
> 
> 
> Yay for waitlists coming through!  Funny, I am treating my nephew and fam to a week at a DVC resort.  He really wanted BLT (I thought it would be a good match for them).  We had to waitlist and boom, that came through last week!  He is going 2nd or so week of October.  Anywhoo, congrats on the waitlist!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Bloss!  Best wishes for a successful travel career!



Hey Muush,
Thanks for asking.  The old guy is doing well,  getting most of his strength back but unfortunately he needs a bone marrow transplant so we're kinda of in a "holding" pattern.  most matches come from siblings, his one brother is deceased and his sister is a "half match".  so we're on the national registry. 
Until then he has transfusions.    

I think I was more shocked at the prices then any thing.  I realized how long it's been since I even thought about making reservations oop.  yikes.


----------



## jimmytammy

Having Lodge withdraw yall...sitting here watching "Silverado", mostly to hear the snippets of music that is Lodge related.  Saw it at the theater when I was in High School and dont remember it being that good of a movie, bt now I have every reason to watch it


----------



## blossomz

Thanks for all of the pixie dust all!


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> Hey Muush,
> Thanks for asking.  The old guy is doing well,  getting most of his strength back but unfortunately he needs a bone marrow transplant so we're kinda of in a "holding" pattern.  most matches come from siblings, his one brother is deceased and his sister is a "half match".  so we're on the national registry.
> Until then he has transfusions.
> 
> I think I was more shocked at the prices then any thing.  I realized how long it's been since I even thought about making reservations oop.  yikes.



How is it looking for the National Registry?  Does he have a rare blood type?  Do they have any idea how long it will be for a match?


----------



## blossomz

Oh Eliza!  Love and pixie dust coming your way!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Having Lodge withdraw yall...sitting here watching "Silverado", mostly to hear the snippets of music that is Lodge related. Saw it at the theater when I was in High School and dont remember it being that good of a movie, bt now I have every reason to watch it


Bit of trivia here:  the same composer who did the music for "Silverado" also did the theme for the TV series "JAG" among many other projects which include special projects for both Disneyland and Disney World.  His name is Bruce Broughton.  I ran across this fact while compiling a CD of the Lodge's music.


----------



## DiznyDi

WELCOME JoyToTheWorld! Always nice to have a new Groupie among us! This is a great group of folks that not only share their love for the Lodge but have a genuine interest in each others lives.

*Blossom* so excited for you! A travel agent and a Disney specialist to boot. Great news!

*stopher* I know you're in the world somewhere enjoying yourself and taking a much needed respite from the busyness of your life in the real world.  Enjoy the time with your family and soak up some sun for the rest of us.

Thanks *Eliza* for pointing out the advantages of owning DVC. Those are some pretty hefty prices. Thanks also for the update of the old guy. Will continue to keep him (and you) in prayer

Congratulations *Maria* that your wait list came through! Don't you just love it when everything falls into place?

JT please add DiznyDi and Dad Feb 15-23 Aulani 

*Joy* Sounds like a fun girls trip.  Sorry DH is staying behind. I definitely think you and Corinne should try for a mini meet. Don't forget to post pictures


----------



## Dizny Dad

tea pot said:


> . . . . . We had to change our Sept dates a bit
> Down side DH won't able to come.  . . . . . .



*WOW *- Mr. Teapot is really a hard worker.  Last time we met up in The World, he needed to dedicate a few days to ongoing work. I can understand dedication, but wow; and he takes it in stride so well!  I need him on my staff, so I can give him time off! 

Just a good example of "Building the Empire"!


----------



## jimmytammy

Di
Got you in there!

BlossomZ
Congrats on your Travel Agent work(this one slipped me)

Eliza
Continued prayers for you folks


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday deebits!!!


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> How is it looking for the National Registry?  Does he have a rare blood type?  Do they have any idea how long it will be for a match?



He's a pretty routine guy.  LOL.  O positie which I think is about 40% of the population.  Generally it's about a 6-7 month wait on the list..."ughh".  Robin Roberts of GMA has been diagnosed with MDA which is a type of pre lukemia so since she's pretty vocal about, there have been a lot more folks volunteering for typing.



Ok, today's trivia is more of a easy wdw challenge...  Magic kingdom specific.

Which restaurant on Main Street has the same name as an animated restaurant in a Disney movie?

In the movie 'Tarzan', there is a sequence where an ape is in the camp and he looks down the barrel of a gun. Where in the Magic Kingdom will you find this scene?

In the "Pirates of the Caribbean" there is a person being dunked in a barrel. Who is this character?

while on Tom Sawyer's Island there is a cave that has a bridge in it going over some water. What is odd about the situation?

Which character does not make an apearance in the Crystal Palace?

How many stops does the Walt Disney World train make while traveling around the Magic Kingdom?

Which direction does the Walt Disney World train take around the Magic Kingdom?


To and from:  On the water.


----------



## eliza61

Opps, I forgot.

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEEBITS!!*


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> He's a pretty routine guy.  LOL.  O positie which I think is about 40% of the population.  Generally it's about a 6-7 month wait on the list..."ughh".  Robin Roberts of GMA has been diagnosed with MDA which is a type of pre lukemia so since she's pretty vocal about, there have been a lot more folks volunteering for typing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which direction does the Walt Disney World train take around the Magic Kingdom?



*
I got this one!  clockwise!*

That's good that he is O Pos, like you said, lots more of them.  I am O Pos and on the registry.  Hmmmmm

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEEBITS!!


----------



## blossomz

Main street restaurant....Tony's from Lady and the Tramp

Happy birthday Deebits!


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday deebits!
Hope it is the best.


----------



## wildernessDad

I need a Lodge fix. Who's with me?


----------



## Dizny Dad

The Mayor is being dunked by the Pirates!

The Train stops at the Main St. Station, Frontier Town, Toontown, and back to the Main St. Station.  So that means there are three (3) stations to stop at.  And, yes, Muush is right - clockwise . . .


----------



## wildernessDad

Except Toontown Station is no more, thus there are only currently 2 stops, Frontier Land and Main Street.


----------



## Dizny Dad

wildernessDad said:


> Except Toontown Station is no more, thus there are only currently 2 stops, Frontier Land and Main Street.



Sorry *WildernessDad *- Toontown is indeed back open.  I got off there in May.  Beautiful Station!!


----------



## Snoopygirl

Hello!!!

We are planning a trip in May/June 2013 and are going to do a split stay (we'll be there for 11 nights).

I keep changing my mind on which resorts to stay at.  We own at SSR and have stayed there and BWV.  

My hubby keeps saying he wants to stay at VWL & I keep saying no.  BUT, I wanna try & switch at 7 months (already booked for SSR) and surprise him!!!  

So, I'm getting excited now and have been reading the thread and how much you all love this resort!  So I'm hoping for some pixie dust in Oct and that we can get a 1BR!

Thanks again for this great thread and I hope to stay here soon and experience all this resort has to offer.


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies Snoopygirl!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Eliza, Im gonna take a stab at these...BTW, great questions!!

Ok, today's trivia is more of a easy wdw challenge... Magic kingdom specific.

Which restaurant on Main Street has the same name as an animated restaurant in a Disney movie? Tonys

In the movie 'Tarzan', there is a sequence where an ape is in the camp and he looks down the barrel of a gun. Where in the Magic Kingdom will you find this scene? The Jungle Cruise

In the "Pirates of the Caribbean" there is a person being dunked in a barrel. Who is this character?  Carlos

while on Tom Sawyer's Island there is a cave that has a bridge in it going over some water. What is odd about the situation? Not sure on this one

Which character does not make an apearance in the Crystal Palace? Rabbit

How many stops does the Walt Disney World train make while traveling around the Magic Kingdom? 3

Which direction does the Walt Disney World train take around the Magic Kingdom? Clockwise


----------



## jimmytammy

wildernessDad said:


> I need a Lodge fix. Who's with me?



ME, ME, ME


----------



## bagsmom

I need a fix -- and I've only been there for dinner!  I'm sure if I'm lucky enough to get to go and stay, I'll be in a deep depression after the vacation!

I am back from visiting relatives and I'm resigned to being patient with David's for a little while.  We shall see what happens.

I just wanted to say how neat it is that you all have this group and follow each other's lives...  I'm just getting a handle on who's who.  Sounds like many of you have gone through some tough stuff with health -- your own and that of loved ones.  I will send good vibes and prayers... I'll hopefully soon get more familiar with everyone so I can keep all the names and situations straight!

So it sounds like some of you have met at the lodge?  Did you know each other at all before?  Or just through the boards?  This is so cool!  Are any of you pictured in the photo at the beginning of the thread?  It would be fun to have faces to put with the names!

OK -- the family is watching a bizarre show on the Discovery channel about a cover-up conspiracy about mermaids.... so weird.  It's not fitting with my Disney vibe at all.  Blech.


----------



## bagsmom

PS -- these mermaids are NOT AT ALL like Ariel!


----------



## Dizny Dad

bagsmom said:


> . . . . . . . . So it sounds like some of you have met at the lodge?  Did you know each other at all before?  Or just through the boards?  This is so cool!  Are any of you pictured in the photo at the beginning of the thread?  It would be fun to have faces to put with the names! . . . . . . . . .



Yes, we love to meet up at The Lodge for our Groupie Meets!  There have also been a few times other groups from the DISBoards that have gathered at various places in The World - so many names you would recognize - it is always good to put a face to the name and personality that you come to know!

There are many of us pictured in the photo on page one - Jimmytammy, TammyNC, and family (of course!), Teapot & Mr. Teapot, DiznyDi & Dad, Stopher, and so many more!

Come and join us!  It is easier than you might think meeting people from the net in a setting that each has grown to love and appreciate!  They are never long, a casual gathering (although somehow a cake or snack, white elephants, and other such things may show up), and always a group picture (or hug, you might say).

And don't forget, Owner's Locker groupies meet on Tuesday Evenings in France (Epcot) at 7PM to share a glass of wine with John.  Many from the DISBoards are there! Join in!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Happy Belated Birthday deebits!*

Sorry I missed your birthday.  Somehow I never found myself at the thread yesterday 

*WELCOME bagsmom!*  that David's comes through for you.

*WELCOME Snoopygirl!* I hope you're successful at 7 months so you can experience this beautiful Lodge and appreciate it for the peace and serenity that it offers.


----------



## jimmytammy

Well said Dad


----------



## Corinne

bagsmom said:


> OK -- the family is watching a bizarre show on the Discovery channel about a cover-up conspiracy about mermaids.... so weird.  It's not fitting with my Disney vibe at all.  Blech.



Lol, my sister was just telling me about that show last night!! I would like to see it!


----------



## wildernessDad

Dizny Dad said:


> Sorry *WildernessDad *- Toontown is indeed back open.  I got off there in May.  Beautiful Station!!



I guess you mean that the new Fantasyland Station has opened.  Can't wait to see it in December.


----------



## horselover

bagsmom said:


> I just wanted to say how neat it is that you all have this group and follow each other's lives...  I'm just getting a handle on who's who.  Sounds like many of you have gone through some tough stuff with health -- your own and that of loved ones.  I will send good vibes and prayers... I'll hopefully soon get more familiar with everyone so I can keep all the names and situations straight!
> 
> So it sounds like some of you have met at the lodge?  Did you know each other at all before?  Or just through the boards?  This is so cool!  Are any of you pictured in the photo at the beginning of the thread?  It would be fun to have faces to put with the names!



Oh yes not only do we love the Lodge but we love to meet our fellow groupies!          I've had the privilege to meet JimmyTammy & family as well as DiznyDi & DiznyDad on a couple of occasions.  Wonderful people!  Sadly I missed one of the big Dec. meets because of a death in my family & now my timing for Dec. meets never seems to be right.  Seems most groupies head down in early Dec., but that doesn't work for our kids school schedule anymore.  One of these days I hope they'll be a meet over the Christmas holiday.  I'm looking forward to meeting Maria in Oct.  

I don't think anyone will mind if I post this pic since the people in it are already on the page 1.  






From left to right we have Tammy, Jimmy, my DH (also known as Anniversary Guy), me, Diane (DiznyDi) & Rich (Dizny Dad).  A very handsome bunch if I do say so myself.


----------



## sleepydog25

Snoopygirl said:


> Hello!!!
> 
> We are planning a trip in May/June 2013 and are going to do a split stay (we'll be there for 11 nights).
> 
> I keep changing my mind on which resorts to stay at. We own at SSR and have stayed there and BWV.
> 
> My hubby keeps saying he wants to stay at VWL & I keep saying no. BUT, I wanna try & switch at 7 months (already booked for SSR) and surprise him!!!
> 
> So, I'm getting excited now and have been reading the thread and how much you all love this resort! So I'm hoping for some pixie dust in Oct and that we can get a 1BR!
> 
> Thanks again for this great thread and I hope to stay here soon and experience all this resort has to offer.


Welcome, Snoopygirl!  Here's hoping you get all the pixie dust you can stand!    I've always had good luck when it comes to waitlisting, so I wish you the best of luck.  

P.S.  Love your icon. . .


----------



## hoosiermike

Hello VWL groupies.  I just got word from my title company that my VWL contract is closing today, so I can officially become a DVC owner. Now I just have to wait a few more days to get my member ID number and I can start planning some vacations.  Yay! 

My family and I stayed at WL on our first trip to WDW in 2006 and instantly fell in love with the resort, so it was pretty clear where we wanted to purchase our first DVC contract.  I have enjoyed following this thread and hope to meet some of you at the resort.

BTW, where can I find the VWL and VWL Groupies banners that many of you have in your signature line?  I would love to add those to my signature as well.


----------



## eliza61

horselover said:


> Oh yes not only do we love the Lodge but we love to meet our fellow groupies!          I've had the privilege to meet JimmyTammy & family as well as DiznyDi & DiznyDad on a couple of occasions.  Wonderful people!  Sadly I missed one of the big Dec. meets because of a death in my family & now my timing for Dec. meets never seems to be right.  Seems most groupies head down in early Dec., but that doesn't work for our kids school schedule anymore.  One of these days I hope they'll be a meet over the Christmas holiday.  I'm looking forward to meeting Maria in Oct.
> 
> I don't think anyone will mind if I post this pic since the people in it are already on the page 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *From left to right we have Tammy, Jimmy, my DH (also known as Anniversary Guy), me, Diane (DiznyDi) & Rich (Dizny Dad).  A very handsome bunch if I do say so myself. *



LOL.  I agree!! now that sid and rizzo are semi-independant, the old guy and I are hoping for a bit more flexibility.  I've got to get to a groupie meet!


----------



## Corinne

horselover said:


> From left to right we have Tammy, Jimmy, my DH (also known as Anniversary Guy), me, Diane (DiznyDi) & Rich (Dizny Dad).  A very handsome bunch if I do say so myself.



 I second that!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*WELCOME hoosiermike!* 

Glad to have you!  I cna't help you with the Groupie Banner request, but just wait, one of us will jump in and direct you to the proper place.

Welcome Home!!


----------



## bagsmom

It's so nice to have some faces to put with the names!  Thanks!

Well, I got some encouraging thoughts from the folks at David's.  Though there is no guarantee, they are quite hopeful that they should be able to book a VWL studio before that 7 month mark.  It's just a bit of a waiting game.  So I feel a little better.  I just want to know that I can gooooooooooooo!

Thanks to everyone for the positive pixie dust!


----------



## twokats

hoosiermike said:


> Hello VWL groupies.  I just got word from my title company that my VWL contract is closing today, so I can officially become a DVC owner. Now I just have to wait a few more days to get my member ID number and I can start planning some vacations.  Yay!
> 
> My family and I stayed at WL on our first trip to WDW in 2006 and instantly fell in love with the resort, so it was pretty clear where we wanted to purchase our first DVC contract.  I have enjoyed following this thread and hope to meet some of you at the resort.
> 
> BTW, where can I find the VWL and VWL Groupies banners that many of you have in your signature line?  I would love to add those to my signature as well.



If I remember right I copied them from the thread and put them in my photobucket account and then put them in my signature from there.   We have the Moosie on page one, but someone said that it did not work right for them, so not sure if it is a bad link now or what.


----------



## bagsmom

Question, gang!

Just making sure...  it is ok for DVC renters (as opposed to owners) to use the big pool at the lodge, right?  We wouldn't be restricted to just the quiet villa pool, would we?

Thanks!


----------



## horselover

bagsmom said:


> Question, gang!
> 
> Just making sure...  it is ok for DVC renters (as opposed to owners) to use the big pool at the lodge, right?  We wouldn't be restricted to just the quiet villa pool, would we?
> 
> Thanks!



Of course!  You'll have use of all the amenities the Lodge & VWL has to offer.

Hoosiermike - Welcome to the thread & congrats on your new contract!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks *Muushka* and *Di* for the VWL waitlist congrats !!!! And thanks *JT* for my trip update on page 1 !  

Welcome *Snoopygirl* !  I will hope for a healthy scattering of pixie dust that the one bedroom at VWL comes through for you !!!!!

And YES *WildernessDad* !  I NEED a LODGE fix !  

Great trivia *eliza*.....sorry I'm a day late and a dollar short on it though....I still enjoy reading it


----------



## Nicoal13

Hi Groupies!

No time to go back and catch up at the moment. 

But I have a stupid questions that I'm sure someone can answer for me.

DH and I are headed to VB in a couple weeks. Flying into Orlando and renting a car. We've never rented a car before from the airport. I have visions of wandering a car lot trying to handle all our luggage. How does this actually work? Can one of us go get the car and one stay with the luggage? Sorry if it's a stupid question, but I'm a newbie at this.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Nicoal13 said:


> Hi Groupies!
> 
> No time to go back and catch up at the moment.
> 
> But I have a stupid questions that I'm sure someone can answer for me.
> 
> DH and I are headed to VB in a couple weeks. Flying into Orlando and renting a car. We've never rented a car before from the airport. I have visions of wandering a car lot trying to handle all our luggage. How does this actually work? Can one of us go get the car and one stay with the luggage? Sorry if it's a stupid question, but I'm a newbie at this.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hi Nicoal....
Not stupid at all. Are you with one of the in-terminal rental car places ?? Dollar ? National ? Avis ? Budget ?  The car rentals are on lowest level of airport. Rent one of those carts for like $4 and roll your luggage down and across the street to pick up the car. Or you can hail a luggage clerk (or whatever they're called). They usually hover near baggage claim. They will put your bags on the cart and follow you down to car rental and then take your luggage to car. That would be a bit costlier---as we usually tip about $3-$4/bag at least. If he's tied up waiting in a line we would give him a bit more than that. Usually dh and I have 4 checked bags---so we'd give him about $20 at least if he followed us from baggage to car rental to lot.......
But if you don't have too many bags, I vote to rent the luggage cart for like $4-$5 ? 
Have fun !!!!!


----------



## Nicoal13

MiaSRN62 said:


> Hi Nicoal....
> Not stupid at all. Are you with one of the in-terminal rental car places ?? Dollar ? National ? Avis ? Budget ?  The car rentals are on lowest level of airport. Rent one of those carts for like $4 and roll your luggage down and across the street to pick up the car. Or you can hail a luggage clerk (or whatever they're called). They usually hover near baggage claim. They will put your bags on the cart and follow you down to car rental and then take your luggage to car. That would be a bit costlier---as we usually tip about $3-$4/bag at least. If he's tied up waiting in a line we would give him a bit more than that. Usually dh and I have 4 checked bags---so we'd give him about $20 at least if he followed us from baggage to car rental to lot.......
> But if you don't have too many bags, I vote to rent the luggage cart for like $4-$5 ?
> Have fun !!!!!


We rented from National. We will get a cart. I'm so used to using ME and not worrying about luggage that I forgot about the carts. Thanks so much! I cannot wait


----------



## Granny

hoosiermike said:


> Hello VWL groupies.  I just got word from my title company that my VWL contract is closing today, so I can officially become a DVC owner. Now I just have to wait a few more days to get my member ID number and I can start planning some vacations.  Yay!
> 
> My family and I stayed at WL on our first trip to WDW in 2006 and instantly fell in love with the resort, so it was pretty clear where we wanted to purchase our first DVC contract.  I have enjoyed following this thread and hope to meet some of you at the resort.
> 
> BTW, where can I find the VWL and VWL Groupies banners that many of you have in your signature line?  I would love to add those to my signature as well.



Welcome...you are definitely with kindred spirits on this thread!! 

I copied this from Kathy (twokats) post...the fourth one on page one of this thread...

How to steal a Moosie for your very own!

Please, he is yours for the taking!

IMG]http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/uploads/43490/groupsm2.jpg[/IMG]


1. Click on "User CP" at the top left of the page.
2. Click on "Edit Avatar"
3. Add the above  stuff and paste him in (dont need to use the insert image thingy)
4. I removed the left bracket so that you can copy him, just add the [ to the left of the IMG].
5. Click the SAVE button, and you're done. [/INDENT][/COLOR]


That ought to get you fixed right up!  :)​


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> LOL.  I agree!! now that sid and rizzo are semi-independant, the old guy and I are hoping for a bit more flexibility.  I've got to get to a groupie meet!



That would be wonderful!  I have so enjoyed meeting some of the Groupies and would like to meet all of you at some point.  We don't have as much flexibility as I did the past couple of (unemployed) years.  Not that I'm complaining mind you!   

Not sure that we will be back at WDW in 2013...trying to book a 25th anniversary trip for DW and I at Aulani next year.  That would include a couple days at VGC too.   I guess I'll have to get a super-fix this Christmas at VWL to last me a while!!


----------



## sleepydog25

hoosiermike said:


> Hello VWL groupies. I just got word from my title company that my VWL contract is closing today, so I can officially become a DVC owner. Now I just have to wait a few more days to get my member ID number and I can start planning some vacations. Yay!
> 
> My family and I stayed at WL on our first trip to WDW in 2006 and instantly fell in love with the resort, so it was pretty clear where we wanted to purchase our first DVC contract. I have enjoyed following this thread and hope to meet some of you at the resort.
> 
> BTW, where can I find the VWL and VWL Groupies banners that many of you have in your signature line? I would love to add those to my signature as well.


Welcome home, hoosiermike!  As we often say, pull up a rocker and set a spell (and I usually add, "have a drink in hand--alcohol not required").  Luv and I closed today, too, only on a house not a VWL contract, though both are exciting as can be!  Congrats and best wishes for many wonderful vacations to come!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies hoosiermike!!!


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> That would be wonderful!  I have so enjoyed meeting some of the Groupies and would like to meet all of you at some point.  We don't have as much flexibility as I did the past couple of (unemployed) years.  Not that I'm complaining mind you!
> 
> Not sure that we will be back at WDW in 2013...trying to book a 25th anniversary trip for DW and I at Aulani next year.  That would include a couple days at VGC too.   I guess I'll have to get a super-fix this Christmas at VWL to last me a while!!



Granny looks like we're going to miss you over Christmas by 2 days.    



sleepydog25 said:


> Welcome home, hoosiermike!  As we often say, pull up a rocker and set a spell (and I usually add, "have a drink in hand--alcohol not required").  Luv and I closed today, too, only on a house not a VWL contract, though both are exciting as can be!  Congrats and best wishes for many wonderful vacations to come!!



Congrats on your new home Sleepdog!


----------



## Muushka

bagsmom said:


> snip.....
> I just wanted to say how neat it is that you all have this group and follow each other's lives...  I'm just getting a handle on who's who.  Sounds like many of you have gone through some tough stuff with health -- your own and that of loved ones.  I will send good vibes and prayers... I'll hopefully soon get more familiar with everyone so I can keep all the names and situations straight!
> 
> So it sounds like some of you have met at the lodge?  Did you know each other at all before?  Or just through the boards?  This is so cool!  Are any of you pictured in the photo at the beginning of the thread?  It would be fun to have faces to put with the names!
> 
> OK -- the family is watching a bizarre show on the Discovery channel about a cover-up conspiracy about mermaids.... so weird.  It's not fitting with my Disney vibe at all.  Blech.



Hi Bags 

As the years go by, there have been some great times on the Groupie thread.
Some of us have been here since day 1, and others have just joined on. 
But I think what makes this thread special is that everyone is so welcoming, so we grow, which is wonderful.
Some of us have been able to meet at the Lodge.  We had a great meet a few years ago when we had our beloved Ranger Stan with us, speaking about his beginnings at VWL with his dear wife, Sweetie.
And some have been able to meet outside of Disney, which is awesome .
I need to dig up the last thread, it had a couple more pictures (very BIG pictures!) of others of us.

Ah, here it is
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2714808
I am in the back, second pic, with the Mickey Mouse (small ones) sweater standing next to Ranger Stan.  Mr Muush is in the back too, red Polo on left.



sleepydog25 said:


> Welcome home, hoosiermike!  As we often say, pull up a rocker and set a spell (and I usually add, "have a drink in hand--alcohol not required").  Luv and I closed today, too, only on a house not a VWL contract, though both are exciting as can be!  Congrats and best wishes for many wonderful vacations to come!!



Congrats on the new house, Sleepy


----------



## Muushka

*Do you have any hidden talents that you wish you didn't have? *

I'll go first!

I have perfect pitch.  Which, when someone hits the wrong note, it is almost painful! 

I'm also a photic sneezer.  When I see the sun, I sneeze.  Usually when going into it from the dark.

I stole the next one from the thread:

My other talent: I can look at a donut and gain four pounds. 

Here is a link to the tread, I had forgotten about the sun sneeze until someone else posted it.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2959661

How about you?  Any hidden annoying talents?

Oh yes, and to keep it VWL related, I also love the Lodge.


----------



## bagsmom

I can obsess on things like nobody's business -- to the point that I worry myself sick!

My only other one is too gross to talk about.  It's not a "pretty" thing.  (Now you can wonder!)


----------



## sleepydog25

Thanks for the congrats, *Muushka* and *horselover*!  We've been angling toward this house now for a few months, and we finally took the plunge to sign a contract in early June.  We're closed and in the process of moving in.  Fortunately, the "new" place is only a 5-minute walk away, so hauling stuff in my pickup will make it a cinch. . .as a move can be, anyway.  

I've always had a gift for spelling and most things pertaining to grammar.  No, I am not the grammar police. . .I just notice.    As for Lodge related, I can hear the crickets chirping even when there aren't any.


----------



## bagsmom

Sleepydog -- me too with the spelling and grammar!  Doesn't it make you crazy when you see misspellings in books and such!?!?!!?  Kindle books are the worst.


----------



## sleepydog25

bagsmom said:


> Sleepydog -- me too with the spelling and grammar! Doesn't it make you crazy when you see misspellings in books and such!?!?!!? Kindle books are the worst.


I'd say annoyed is a more appropriate term than crazy.  lol  Mostly, I hate seeing poor spelling on headlines in newspapers, titles in newscasts, or in the scrawl along the top or bottom of a television channel.  Casual mistakes online or in emails don't bother me a bit, and I'm getting used to the shorthand most people employ when texting even though I still type everything out.  I'm a troglodyte.


----------



## nanajoyx2

I get very annoyed when I hear "I" (constantly on TV), when the correct word is "me".  I believe people think they sound more intelligent saying "I", but it only proves that they are not.  It happens all the time on reality shows.


----------



## Muushka

So nobody else sneezes when they look at the sun?


----------



## sleepydog25

Muushka said:


> So nobody else sneezes when they look at the sun?


Nope.  Just go blind like everyone else.  


Nanajoyx2:  Yeah, that one does get I, er, me.


----------



## twinklebug

Muushka said:


> So nobody else sneezes when they look at the sun?





 I have year round allergies. I sneeze when I wake up, when going to bed. I sneeze inside, outside, winter, summer, fall, spring. I sneeze when in the shower, when putting on makeup, when my hands are full of breakables, and when trying to keep quiet in the background when my son's on an xbox party ... but nope, I can't say I've ever sneezed when I look at the sun.

Question:
Why would someone who's photo-allergic love going to the sunshine state so much?


----------



## bagsmom

One of my dear friends sneezes when she has anything minty!


----------



## jimmytammy

I had the craziest thing happen at work today.  A buddy of mine who works for us(and is a OKW owner and big WDW fan) and me were putting a mirror up for an older gentleman and he had his TV on with a music channel.  Here we are, mirror in hand and the song that Miss Piggy sings in MuppetVision 3D comes on.  I look at David, all excited and proceed to say thats Miss Piggys song, he smiles and the fellow looks at me like Im some kind of nut  So proceed to say I thought that was her song, didnt know it was a real song.

BTW, anyone know what the name of that song is?


----------



## DiznyDi

Another new Groupie, wonderful! *WELCOME hoosiermike!* Congratulations on your new 'home'.

And congratulations to you too, *sleepy (and luv)* on your new home.  Such an exciting time for you.  Your big day will be here before you know it.

JT, the Miss Piggy song is Dream A Little Dream of Me by Ozzie Nelson.  Mama Cass and various other artists have also recorded it. (thank you google!)


----------



## twokats

Muushka said:


> *Do you have any hidden talents that you wish you didn't have? *
> 
> I'll go first!
> 
> I have perfect pitch.  Which, when someone hits the wrong note, it is almost painful!
> How about you?  Any hidden annoying talents?
> 
> Oh yes, and to keep it VWL related, I also love the Lodge.



Well, Muushka, like you I also have perfect pitch.  When someone plays a piano or other instrument and hits a wrong note or it is out of tune, goose bumps go up and down my spine!!!  It is a help for me on our praise team at church since I sing harmony and I can pick out the tunes I need with or without music.

And yes, I also love the Lodge!!!



sleepydog25 said:


> Thanks for the congrats, *Muushka* and *horselover*!  We've been angling toward this house now for a few months, and we finally took the plunge to sign a contract in early June.  We're closed and in the process of moving in.  Fortunately, the "new" place is only a 5-minute walk away, so hauling stuff in my pickup will make it a cinch. . .as a move can be, anyway.
> 
> I've always had a gift for spelling and most things pertaining to grammar.  No, I am not the grammar police. . .I just notice.    As for Lodge related, I can hear the crickets chirping even when there aren't any.



A big congrats on the house!  My DH and I built a new house when we got married.  But he did offer to buy me a house in my hometown, I just knew he really wanted to build on his family property and I have never regretted it.  

Now all I have to do is live through this kitchen remodel. . . . The electrician finished his part yesterday and the plumber is coming in the morning to do the rest of his work.  Tuesday the countertops are coming!!!!!  I am going to go tomorrow and talk to the company that I buy my appliances from and check out a new stove and talk to them about moving the refrigerators and a freezer around and save my DH's back.

I also join you in the spelling department.  Several friends of mine hate it when I look at documents after they have proofed it several times and I still find errors!!!


----------



## Muushka

twinklebug said:


> I have year round allergies. I sneeze when I wake up, when going to bed. I sneeze inside, outside, winter, summer, fall, spring. I sneeze when in the shower, when putting on makeup, when my hands are full of breakables, and when trying to keep quiet in the background when my son's on an xbox party ... but nope, I can't say I've ever sneezed when I look at the sun.
> 
> Question:
> Why would someone who's photo-allergic love going to the sunshine state so much?



it is only a sneeze or two.



twokats said:


> *Well, Muushka, like you I also have perfect pitch.  When someone plays a piano or other instrument and hits a wrong note or it is out of tune, goose bumps go up and down my spine!!*!  It is a help for me on our praise team at church since I sing harmony and I can pick out the tunes I need with or without music.
> 
> And yes, I also love the Lodge!!!
> 
> 
> 
> A big congrats on the house!  My DH and I built a new house when we got married.  But he did offer to buy me a house in my hometown, I just knew he really wanted to build on his family property and I have never regretted it.
> 
> Now all I have to do is live through this kitchen remodel. . . . The electrician finished his part yesterday and the plumber is coming in the morning to do the rest of his work.  Tuesday the countertops are coming!!!!!  I am going to go tomorrow and talk to the company that I buy my appliances from and check out a new stove and talk to them about moving the refrigerators and a freezer around and save my DH's back.
> 
> I also join you in the spelling department.  Several friends of mine hate it when I look at documents after they have proofed it several times and I still find errors!!!



Aha!  Another perfect pitch person who hates the wrong notes!!

And a great speller to boot!

Will you post pics of the new kitchen?????


----------



## twokats

Muushka said:


> it is only a sneeze or two.
> 
> 
> 
> Aha!  Another perfect pitch person who hates the wrong notes!!
> 
> And a great speller to boot!
> 
> Will you post pics of the new kitchen?????



Yes just as soon as it is complete.  There is so much woodgrain in this room. . . it is so, I don't know how to describe it.  I have always loved wood, my father loved to work with it on his lathe, I am really counting the days til it is finished.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> So nobody else sneezes when they look at the sun?



  Me!  

Almost always 2 times - sometimes 3!  


And the pitch thing too.  By any chance did you watch The Voice?  The do not point out pitchiness as often as they should - drives me crazy!


----------



## Muushka

twokats said:


> Yes just as soon as it is complete.  There is so much woodgrain in this room. . . it is so, I don't know how to describe it.  I have always loved wood, my father loved to work with it on his lathe, I am really counting the days til it is finished.



Can't wait to see it!  I love wood.



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Me!
> 
> Almost always 2 times - sometimes 3!
> 
> 
> And the pitch thing too.  By any chance did you watch The Voice?  The do not point out pitchiness as often as they should - drives me crazy!



Kindred spirits!  I am a usually 2 time, sometimes 3 sneezer too!

Nope, never saw The Voice.  But if there is any chance they won't hit the notes....


----------



## bagsmom

Muushka and Twokats -- you need to have a musical act at the Lodge!

The Lodge Lounge!


----------



## jimmytammy

bagsmom said:


> Muushka and Twokats -- you need to have a musical act at the Lodge!
> 
> The Lodge Lounge!



Good idea, I would go to see them


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks Di for the song.  Never had a clue


----------



## sleepydog25

DiznyDi said:


> Another new Groupie, wonderful! *WELCOME hoosiermike!* Congratulations on your new 'home'.
> 
> And congratulations to you too, *sleepy (and luv)* on your new home. Such an exciting time for you. Your big day will be here before you know it.


New is a bit of a misnomer, but it is new to us!  lol  Thanks!



			
				twokats said:
			
		

> A big congrats on the house! My DH and I built a new house when we got married. But he did offer to buy me a house in my hometown, I just knew he really wanted to build on his family property and I have never regretted it.
> 
> Now all I have to do is live through this kitchen remodel. . . . The electrician finished his part yesterday and the plumber is coming in the morning to do the rest of his work. Tuesday the countertops are coming!!!!! I am going to go tomorrow and talk to the company that I buy my appliances from and check out a new stove and talk to them about moving the refrigerators and a freezer around and save my DH's back.
> 
> I also join you in the spelling department. Several friends of mine hate it when I look at documents after they have proofed it several times and I still find errors!!!


I feel your anxiousness.  We are also beginning a relatively minor kitchen renovation.  New appliances were a must since the ones in the house were 20+ years old and not in great working order.  It's a smallish kitchen, so we opted to get new cabinets and countertops, as well.  We're leaving the floor alone at this time and not doing any expensive lighting options in order to save costs.  Fortunately, we have a full (though small) kitchen in the basement which we'll use in the interim.  

As for spelling, it has always easily come to me--being an English major didn't help quell that "talent," either.  lol  Mistakes just jump out at me though they don't really bother me except in formal writing or in news headlines and stories.  Poor spelling in these last two venues happen way more often than it should.  On the list of the world's problems, however, I'd place bad spelling about 1,105 or so.


----------



## Muushka

bagsmom said:


> Muushka and Twokats -- you need to have a musical act at the Lodge!
> 
> The Lodge Lounge!



What?  Shine a bright light on us and we will sneeze, together, twice or 3 times??

The sad part is that I don't have a very good singing voice.  But I do know if I hit the wrong note!



jimmytammy said:


> Good idea, I would go to see them



You are a brave, brave man, JT.



sleepydog25 said:


> New is a bit of a misnomer, but it is new to us!  lol  Thanks!
> 
> I feel your anxiousness.  We are also beginning a relatively minor kitchen renovation.  New appliances were a must since the ones in the house were 20+ years old and not in great working order.  It's a smallish kitchen, so we opted to get new cabinets and countertops, as well.  We're leaving the floor alone at this time and not doing any expensive lighting options in order to save costs.  Fortunately, we have a full (though small) kitchen in the basement which we'll use in the interim.
> 
> As for spelling, it has always easily come to me--being an English major didn't help quell that "talent," either.  lol  Mistakes just jump out at me though they don't really bother me except in formal writing or in news headlines and stories.  Poor spelling in these last two venues happen way more often than it should.  On the list of the world's problems, however, I'd place bad spelling about 1,105 or so.



Another new kitchen, yay! Fun!

I am a terrible speller, but I hate to not spell things correctly.  
I love Mozilla, it tells me when I spell things incorrectly, even in this little post!


----------



## bagsmom

Whoops -- there I go again, not being able to keep track of who is who.  I thought there were at least two of you with perfect pitch.  You are the ones who should be singing at the lodge.

Sneezers can do a back-up act.


Sleepy  (you ARE the one with home renovation/moving, right?)  See -- I am on the reply page, so I can't click back to refer to the thread without losing my stuff.  We live in an older home (1930s) and just did a kitchen facelift -- minimum expense, maximum elbow grease.  It's fun to have something a little different to look at!

Now - to get back on VWL topic.....  that is one of the things I really enjoy about going somewhere on vacation.  Especially someplace with a mini-kitchen.  It's like playing house somewhere new for about a week!

Still haven't heard anything from David's, but you can bet I'll let y'all know as soon as I do!!!!!!!!


----------



## Corinne

DiznyDi said:
			
		

> JT, the Miss Piggy song is Dream A Little Dream of Me by Ozzie Nelson.  Mama Cass and various other artists have also recorded it. (thank you google!)



I knew the song, and Mama Cass, but didn't know it was an Ozzie Nelson tune! Anyway, no one sings it like Miss Piggy! Now I have it in my head, thanks Jimmy.


----------



## sleepydog25

bagsmom said:


> Whoops -- there I go again, not being able to keep track of who is who. I thought there were at least two of you with perfect pitch. You are the ones who should be singing at the lodge.
> 
> Sneezers can do a back-up act.
> 
> 
> Sleepy (you ARE the one with home renovation/moving, right?) See -- I am on the reply page, so I can't click back to refer to the thread without losing my stuff. We live in an older home (1930s) and just did a kitchen facelift -- minimum expense, maximum elbow grease. It's fun to have something a little different to look at!
> 
> Now - to get back on VWL topic..... that is one of the things I really enjoy about going somewhere on vacation. Especially someplace with a mini-kitchen. It's like playing house somewhere new for about a week!
> 
> Still haven't heard anything from David's, but you can bet I'll let y'all know as soon as I do!!!!!!!!


Muushka:  I'll try to load a pic of the current kitchen, then when we've done the "facelift" (nice term, bagsmom), I'll put up that pic, too.  I think I have the skills.  lol  As for the reply page, bagsmom, if you scroll down, you can see the past page or so of comments if that helps.  But, yes, we're the ones moving/renovat, er, facelifting the kitchen.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> Nope, never saw The Voice.  But if there is any chance they won't hit the notes....



Do not watch it then!!!  I can understand when they're selecting the initial contestants but it killed me when they were getting towards the end and some of the remaining talent still could get so off!  I'm not a great singer myself but these people are being picked to win a recording contract so I'm really thinking we shouldn't be cringing while listening to them.    Some are quite awesome though.

And thanks for letting me know I'm a photic sneezer.  I knew I did it but didn't know it had a name!!  lol  Just something I thought everyone did.


----------



## twokats

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Me!
> 
> Almost always 2 times - sometimes 3!
> 
> 
> And the pitch thing too.  By any chance did you watch The Voice?  The do not point out pitchiness as often as they should - drives me crazy!



I watched the bulk of the shows.  I agree that some of them went all over the place.  



Muushka said:


> Can't wait to see it!  I love wood.
> 
> Kindred spirits!  I am a usually 2 time, sometimes 3 sneezer too!
> 
> Nope, never saw The Voice.  But if there is any chance they won't hit the notes....



I just keep looking at it and telling myself it will be totally worth it in the end.  I just found out today that the stove I really want will have to be ordered and will take at least two weeks.  I still have my old stove that works, but DH really does not want to bring it back in.  The plumber was here this morning and did the dishwasher connections, but will be back Tuesday afternoon or Wednesday morning to take care of the water and drain issues for the sink after the countertops and sink are installed.  As long as I get water back in the kitchen I will be happy.  I could do microwave meals for a while as long as I can wash dishes!!



bagsmom said:


> Muushka and Twokats -- you need to have a musical act at the Lodge!
> 
> The Lodge Lounge!





Muushka said:


> What?  Shine a bright light on us and we will sneeze, together, twice or 3 times??
> 
> The sad part is that I don't have a very good singing voice.  But I do know if I hit the wrong note!
> 
> I am a terrible speller, but I hate to not spell things correctly.
> I love Mozilla, it tells me when I spell things incorrectly, even in this little post!



OK, the Lodge Lounge sounds good.  As I said I sing mostly harmony, but can do melody in a pinch.  As long as the sneezers are in the right pitch, we might have something!!!



jimmytammy said:


> Good idea, I would go to see them



You can be our PR!!



sleepydog25 said:


> New is a bit of a misnomer, but it is new to us!  lol  Thanks!
> 
> I feel your anxiousness.  We are also beginning a relatively minor kitchen renovation.  New appliances were a must since the ones in the house were 20+ years old and not in great working order.  It's a smallish kitchen, so we opted to get new cabinets and countertops, as well.  We're leaving the floor alone at this time and not doing any expensive lighting options in order to save costs.  Fortunately, we have a full (though small) kitchen in the basement which we'll use in the interim.
> 
> As for spelling, it has always easily come to me--being an English major didn't help quell that "talent," either.  lol  Mistakes just jump out at me though they don't really bother me except in formal writing or in news headlines and stories.  Poor spelling in these last two venues happen way more often than it should.  On the list of the world's problems, however, I'd place bad spelling about 1,105 or so.



Well, the only new appliance I am getting is the stove and I have been needing one for years.  My frid is only a year old and the dishwasher only a couple of years so I am ok with those for a long while.  The only other new thing I might get is a small bar table with a couple of bar stools to go in front of my big window.  We don't need a big table in the kitchen and since I am getting so many cabinets I want all the extra floor space I can get.  Gotta have somewhere in the kitchen for the dogs food and water bowls.



bagsmom said:


> Whoops -- there I go again, not being able to keep track of who is who.  I thought there were at least two of you with perfect pitch.  You are the ones who should be singing at the lodge.
> 
> Sneezers can do a back-up act.
> 
> 
> Sleepy  (you ARE the one with home renovation/moving, right?)  See -- I am on the reply page, so I can't click back to refer to the thread without losing my stuff.  We live in an older home (1930s) and just did a kitchen facelift -- minimum expense, maximum elbow grease.  It's fun to have something a little different to look at!



I do know a few people who have perfect pitch that can't sing well.  Luckily I can do fair.  As I said I sing in the praise team at my church.  I am also the church pianist, although I haven't actually played in a couple of years.  Our preachers wife plays for the praise team which allows me to take a much needed break from the instrument and indulge in singing.  As I said I have a fairly wide range and sing alto, second soprano and a high harmony when we need something extra.

A lot of our kitchen has been by my design with a lot of input from our daughter Kati.  My DH says he is getting used to it and reallly likes it, but in the beginning he was not sure about the natural hickory.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twokats said:


> A lot of our kitchen has been by my design with a lot of input from our daughter Kati.  My DH says he is getting used to it and reallly likes it, but in the beginning he was not sure about the natural hickory.



We have hickory flooring downstairs and I love that wood.  I've thought about it for cabinets (our kitchen is upstairs) but the cabinets were fairly new when we bought our house so I haven't justified yet.  We have such a mix of wood in the house that we cover most common species except for oak.


----------



## Granny

Time for a little Wilderness refreshment: 


The "bear" looking down over his dominion. 









Even the geyser provides some colorful magic:









A Lake side view...mostly trees but still wonderful.








You know, I've never actually seen a bear cross the road...










And here's our beloved place as seen from the air:










Ahhhh...


----------



## MiaSRN62

Congrats *sleepydog* on the digs !!!!  

*Muushka*....I'm a sun sneezer too !

Welcome *hoosiermike* !

My "hidden talent" is no matter what I am doing....I can drop everything and talk Disney in a hot minute !!!! And it can be pretty hard to shut me up !

Has anyone seen the new Yankee candle collection ?!!!

http://www.yankeecandle.com/search?q=lodge&commit=

to be paired with this scent (or several other good choices) : http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/mountain-lodge/1187957


----------



## Muushka

sleepydog25 said:


> Muushka:  I'll try to load a pic of the current kitchen, then when we've done the "facelift" (nice term, bagsmom), I'll put up that pic, too.  I think I have the skills.  lol  As for the reply page, bagsmom, if you scroll down, you can see the past page or so of comments if that helps.  But, yes, we're the ones moving/renovat, er, facelifting the kitchen.



Oh good.  Love to see this stuff!



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Do not watch it then!!!  I can understand when they're selecting the initial contestants but it killed me when they were getting towards the end and some of the remaining talent still could get so off!  I'm not a great singer myself but these people are being picked to win a recording contract so I'm really thinking we shouldn't be cringing while listening to them.    Some are quite awesome though.
> 
> And thanks for letting me know I'm a photic sneezer.  I knew I did it but didn't know it had a name!!  lol  Just something I thought everyone did.



OK, I won't watch!  I always thought everyone sneezed when they looked at the sun too!

*Twokats*, it is going to be so worth it!

*Granny*, thanks for the pictures!

*Maria*, welcome to the Sun Sneezer Groupies!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Granny....wouldn't be surprised to hear of a bear sighting at WL or any other area of WDW. A couple years ago I believe one was spotted at FW ! Along with a panther !?  Some people have spotted wild pig on property.  I crossed paths with a snake and armadillo at WL 
Maria


----------



## Granny

MiaSRN62 said:


> Granny....wouldn't be surprised to hear of a bear sighting at WL or any other area of WDW. A couple years ago I believe one was spotted at FW ! Along with a panther !?  Some people have spotted wild pig on property.  I crossed paths with a snake and armadillo at WL
> Maria



Interesting...had no idea that there were bears in Florida.  Let's see, to add to your wildlife sighting list, I'd say that we've seen the snake and armadillo to, in addition to deer and a possum.  And lots of rabbits.  

Don't forget the ducks who call the main pool their home.


----------



## Corinne

*Sleepydog*~congrats on your new home!

*Granny*~thanks for posting the glorious pictures! "ahhhhh" is right!!

*Maria*~I first caught a glimpse of the new YC collection in their catalog the other day. Immediately reminded me of the the lodge!


----------



## twokats

KAT4DISNEY said:


> We have hickory flooring downstairs and I love that wood.  I've thought about it for cabinets (our kitchen is upstairs) but the cabinets were fairly new when we bought our house so I haven't justified yet.  We have such a mix of wood in the house that we cover most common species except for oak.



The main reason I justified it was the damage to the floor from a leak and we had several drawers that the hardware that held the drawers in place just gave out and it could not be repaired anymore.  



Muushka said:


> *Twokats*, it is going to be so worth it!



Just keep telling me that!


----------



## Snoopygirl

We had another fun time talking about our upcoming 2013 trip to the World tonight at dinner.  My kids asked again where we were staying and my DH was like....well, she doesn't want to stay at VWL.  My youngest DD said...Mom, come on, let's stay there.  I said....we just have to wait and see what we can get at 7 months. 

I hope I can book VWL and surprise them all!!!!!


----------



## bagsmom

Snoopygirl -- I'm also feeling like our reservation won't be possible to the 7 month out point.  (Of course I'm not a DVC owner.... I'll just be renting.)  But it is making me a little crazy not knowing.  I have a "plan B" but it's not nearly as nice as the lodge!

My kids were looking up WDW attractions on you tube and deciding what would be too scary to do!  

It is so hot and gross here!  The air is like a wet woolen blanket.  I am thinking wistfully of the lodge -- but who am I kidding?  No matter how much northwestern atmosphere it has, it's still in FLORIDA!


----------



## jimmytammy

Maria
Thanks for the heads up about the YC scents.  We used to buy Autumn Lodge and it really smelled a lot like the Villas area.  The smell there is not as strong as I remember from years past, but it still is faint if your smeller is working well

Gonna check out our local YC store later before they get gone!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny, loving the pics!  Ahhhhhh, home!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Snoopygirl and bagsmom
Yall let me know the dates you are looking for and if you want a studio, 1 or 2 bed and I can at least see if the dates are available on the DVC website.  I realize this wont help you immediately but if it eases your minds, then glad to help


----------



## MiaSRN62

Corinne said:


> *Sleepydog[/B
> Maria~I first caught a glimpse of the new YC collection in their catalog the other day. Immediately reminded me of the the lodge!*


*

Same Corinne ! I got an email from Yankee and saw that---mind went wandering right off to thoughts of the WL/VWL !




			Maria
Thanks for the heads up about the YC scents. We used to buy Autumn Lodge and it really smelled a lot like the Villas area.
		
Click to expand...


You got it JT !!!*


----------



## MiaSRN62

Granny said:


> Don't forget the ducks who call the main pool their home.



I had to pull up this oldie but goodie from our thread back in May 2009 ----thanks to *KeepSwimmingDory* for the editing !  I always loved this one---QUACKED me up !  She edited my picture into the WL pool after I posted a TR from a visit to VWL and mentioned how I was swimming in the pool at night with the WL ducks ! It's a classic !


----------



## bagsmom

jimmytammy said:


> Snoopygirl and bagsmom
> Yall let me know the dates you are looking for and if you want a studio, 1 or 2 bed and I can at least see if the dates are available on the DVC website.  I realize this wont help you immediately but if it eases your minds, then glad to help



We are planning to go June 8 through 15....
According to David's, at this point there is availability on studios.

We'll just have to see what happens!  If it doesn't work out, I'm bringing a pillow and sleeping under the topiary buffalo!


----------



## bagsmom

Hey you guys!  Quit talking about Yankee Candles!  I am a sucker for a wonderfully scented candle and I am already ending summer in my head and moving on to FALL!  

You are making me want one of those candles!

I'm supposed to be saving every spare penny for the lodge!!!!!


----------



## blossomz

MiaSRN62 said:


> I had to pull up this oldie but goodie from our thread back in May 2009 ----thanks to *KeepSwimmingDory* for the editing !  I always loved this one---QUACKED me up !  She edited my picture into the WL pool after I posted a TR from a visit to VWL and mentioned how I was swimming in the pool at night with the WL ducks ! It's a classic !



One of my all time faces!!


----------



## Corinne

*Maria* The Duck Whisperer! That was too funny!


----------



## jimmytammy

bagsmom said:


> We are planning to go June 8 through 15....
> According to David's, at this point there is availability on studios.
> 
> We'll just have to see what happens!  If it doesn't work out, I'm bringing a pillow and sleeping under the topiary buffalo!



I checked and those dates are available for studios.  So Davids is correct.  I have a feeling the 7 mos window wont close up VWL.  With all the inventory of places to stay, VWL isnt as hard to get as it used to be.


----------



## jimmytammy

Maria 
Im not much of a pool person, but if you need any help gathering ducks into the pool, I could probably help round some up.  Looks like a great place to work!


----------



## Granny

MiaSRN62 said:


> I had to pull up this oldie but goodie from our thread back in May 2009 ----thanks to *KeepSwimmingDory* for the editing !  I always loved this one---QUACKED me up !  She edited my picture into the WL pool after I posted a TR from a visit to VWL and mentioned how I was swimming in the pool at night with the WL ducks ! It's a classic !



That truly IS a classic!!! 

Too funny!


----------



## Muushka

Snoopygirl said:


> We had another fun time talking about our upcoming 2013 trip to the World tonight at dinner.  My kids asked again where we were staying and my DH was like....well, she doesn't want to stay at VWL.  My youngest DD said...Mom, come on, let's stay there.  I said....we just have to wait and see what we can get at 7 months.
> 
> I hope I can book VWL and surprise them all!!!!!



 Hope it happens!

*Maria*, The Duck Whisperer.  Too funny!  Where is Dory these days??


----------



## MiaSRN62

Glad you all enjoyed my little "blast from the past"....and *JT*, you are hired !!!! Though they are quite agreeable particularly at night.  

*Muushka*...I was wondering about Dory too  Hope she is well.....anyone see posts from her lately on any board ?


----------



## bagsmom

jimmytammy said:


> I checked and those dates are available for studios.  So Davids is correct.  I have a feeling the 7 mos window wont close up VWL.  With all the inventory of places to stay, VWL isnt as hard to get as it used to be.




Thank you!  I hope you are right!  That makes me feel better!

Here is a fun topic.....  for all of you experienced lodge lovers -- when packing for a week at the lodge and the parks, what are the items you MUST bring?


----------



## tea pot

and boy are they beautiful.  New Hampshire you know the "Live Free or Die" state.   Hey guys don't blame me it's on their licensed plates.  Home of Moose and Bears.
 No early morning walks around that lodge.... a bear was on the pool patio one of the mornings we were there. 
He left early though must of forgot his sunblock.

Gone a week and now 10 Day days behind...
 Caught up on the first 5



Corinne said:


> *Tea Pot* ~ Sorry your dh won't be able to go on your trip! We will be at the Lodge at the same time! *Groupie (and fellow MA resident!) Meet*



Yes yes yes.... Would love to meet up 



eliza61 said:


> Hey Muush,
> Thanks for asking.  The old guy is doing well,  getting most of his strength back but unfortunately he needs a bone marrow transplant so we're kinda of in a "holding" pattern.  most matches come from siblings, his one brother is deceased and his sister is a "half match".  so we're on the national registry.
> Until then he has transfusions.
> .



Happy Thoughts and Prayers coming your way  
sending you and the old guy some groupie love 




Dizny Dad said:


> *WOW *- Mr. Teapot is really a hard worker.  Last time we met up in The World, he needed to dedicate a few days to ongoing work. I can understand dedication, but wow; and he takes it in stride so well!  I need him on my staff, so I can give him time off!
> 
> Just a good example of "Building the Empire"!



Thanks Dad  this post makes me think of
 Jack Benny you know "Take my wife (oops DH ) Please"  
seriously I really miss him being full time in the world when he's in "The World" 

*Happy Birthday deebits * 

*Welcome Home Snoopygirl* 
and pixie dust for your 7 month wait list 



bagsmom said:


> PS -- these mermaids are NOT AT ALL like Ariel!





*Welcome Home hoosiermike* 

5 more pages to go.....be back soon


----------



## blossomz

Check out the daily Disney blog!  Tonight's backyard goes Disney on HGTV...

http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/DisneyParks/~3/jhz9s7v120I/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email


----------



## Corinne

blossomz said:


> Check out the daily Disney blog!  Tonight's backyard goes Disney on HGTV...
> 
> http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/DisneyParks/~3/jhz9s7v120I/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email



*BLOSSOM!!!!~ *You beat me to it!!!


----------



## Corinne

tea pot said:


> and boy are they beautiful.  New Hampshire you know the "Live Free or Die" state.   Hey guys don't blame me it's on their licensed plates.  Home of Moose and Bears.
> No early morning walks around that lodge.... a bear was on the pool patio one of the mornings we were there.
> He left early though must of forgot his sunblock.
> 
> Gone a week and now 10 Day days behind...
> Caught up on the first 5
> 
> 
> 
> Yes yes yes.... Would love to meet up



 and Welcome Back! Hope you had a great trip to NH!


----------



## twinklebug

blossomz said:


> Check out the daily Disney blog!  Tonight's backyard goes Disney on HGTV...
> 
> http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/DisneyParks/~3/jhz9s7v120I/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email





Corinne said:


> *BLOSSOM!!!!~ *You beat me to it!!!



Like the sign, but seriously... I look at these shows and ask "Why?"
I was hoping for more landscaping that looks like WL, maybe a shed that resembles WL that can be repurposed later as the kids grow up and no longer play in it.
I grew up with a trailer always in the backyard - my opinion: they're an eyesore when not in a campground. Good luck to that family as they look to ditch the props in 5 years


----------



## Snoopygirl

jimmytammy said:


> Snoopygirl and bagsmom
> Yall let me know the dates you are looking for and if you want a studio, 1 or 2 bed and I can at least see if the dates are available on the DVC website.  I realize this wont help you immediately but if it eases your minds, then glad to help



We are going May 26 - June 6.  I'm would like to start @ VWL....so 5/26 - 5/31 in a 1BR.  

Thanks so much for checking!!


----------



## twokats

Snoopygirl said:
			
		

> We are going May 26 - June 6.  I'm would like to start @ VWL....so 5/26 - 5/31 in a 1BR.
> 
> Thanks so much for checking!!



I just checked for you and the 1br is available for all nights requested.


----------



## Muushka

BLT visitors, I have a question!

My dear nephew is going to the world in Oct and we got BLT for him!!

When we stayed there, we had lake view, really high up, in the center of the curve and loved it.
Is that a good view to request for him?   You know me, I don't get into the view thing, especially if it is not my home resort, but it is my nephew and his first time with his family and I want it to be perfect for him and his wife and kiddos!  We got him a 1 BR if that helps.  Any suggestions, *Maria *comes to mind!!


----------



## Snoopygirl

Thanks so much for checking on the dates for me!!!  Getting so excited and I can't wait for October to come so I can try and book it!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks twokats for checking on the DVC site.  Missed being on last night.  Somebody has to watch out for me


----------



## Corinne

twinklebug said:


> Like the sign, but seriously... I look at these shows and ask "Why?"
> I was hoping for more landscaping that looks like WL, maybe a shed that resembles WL that can be repurposed later as the kids grow up and no longer play in it.
> I grew up with a trailer always in the backyard - my opinion: they're an eyesore when not in a campground. Good luck to that family as they look to ditch the props in 5 years



LOL *Twinkle!* I have to admit I DVR this series, (I'm a Disney addict, what can I say?). But to be honest, I have never even watched one episode in its entirety. I like to see the images of WDW or DL, and in this case, the Lodge. The show isn't the greatest, I agree.  But they do bring joy to some families, that's for sure!


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:
			
		

> Thanks twokats for checking on the DVC site.  Missed being on last night.  Somebody has to watch out for me



You are welcome. We make a pretty good team watching out for each other.


----------



## bagsmom

Well, gang -- we are one step closer!  David's said I'm now at the top of the waiting list!!!!!!  Yay!

It's still no guarantee that we'll be able to get in there, but we are getting closer!

Hooray!


----------



## DiznyDi

Pixie dust David's pulls through for your *bagsmom!*

Nice to have you back *tea pot!* We've not been to NH, but would certainly like to get there someday.  On the bucket list when visiting the east coast.

Can't help you *Muush* with your question about BLT.  We'll be staying 'lake view' for 1 night in December though.

Enjoy your day Groupies!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Wednesday To You Folks, hope everybody has a great day!!


----------



## Muushka

DiznyDi said:


> Pixie dust David's pulls through for your *bagsmom!*
> 
> Nice to have you back *tea pot!* We've not been to NH, but would certainly like to get there someday.  On the bucket list when visiting the east coast.
> 
> Can't help you *Muush* with your question about BLT.  We'll be staying 'lake view' for 1 night in December though.
> 
> Enjoy your day Groupies!



Thanks Di.  BLT in Dec?  How fun is that????  I found a thread that has tons of info on it so I'm all set.
Is this your first visit there?  I'll be interested to see how you liked it.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Muushka said:


> BLT visitors, I have a question!
> 
> My dear nephew is going to the world in Oct and we got BLT for him!!
> 
> When we stayed there, we had lake view, really high up, in the center of the curve and loved it.
> Is that a good view to request for him?   You know me, I don't get into the view thing, especially if it is not my home resort, but it is my nephew and his first time with his family and I want it to be perfect for him and his wife and kiddos!  We got him a 1 BR if that helps.  Any suggestions, *Maria *comes to mind!!



Hi Muushka ! Great job securing BLT for your nephew !!!!  The inner circle face the courtyard and pool---you can also see the lake in the background. Those inner circle rooms are all "odd numbered" rooms. If you prefer to not have courtyard/pool view, you can request "even numbered" room. That faces the Seven Seas lagoon/lake.  More of a nature view vs a "people watcher" view ?  We requested an even numbered room this past October but when we checked in after getting off the Magic (and during a major storm), they told us an inner circle/odd numbered room was available. We took it and were not disappointed at all.  

Here's a couple photos from that BAD weather day :


----------



## MiaSRN62

As a contrast.....an "even numbered" lake view room ---our room was off to the side facing the Contemporary marina and we could see the Contemp as well. But some even # rooms have full-on lake view (more "north facing" for this) :





This was a shot I took and uploaded to Facebook while sitting out on our balcony from the same even numbered room as above in October (we were heading to our cruise the next day---thus the pirate Mickey !) I posted this one so you can see how close the Contemporary is as far as the view goes....but like I said, this was a south-facing even room :


----------



## Muushka

Thank you so much *Maria*, it was very helpful.  I love that place!!

I just sent him an email with all of your (great) pictures and descriptions.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*eliza*....you guys are going through such a rough time. I really hope a bone marrow transplant comes through soon on the Registry. Prayers and hugs. 

Congrats *bagsmom* and getting to the top of the list !!!!!

*Teapot* ! Welcome back from NH---sounds awesome there !


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday DaveH!!!


----------



## horselover

twinklebug said:


> Like the sign, but seriously... I look at these shows and ask "Why?"
> I was hoping for more landscaping that looks like WL, maybe a shed that resembles WL that can be repurposed later as the kids grow up and no longer play in it.
> I grew up with a trailer always in the backyard - my opinion: they're an eyesore when not in a campground. Good luck to that family as they look to ditch the props in 5 years



That didn't really say WL to me.  Ft. Wilderness maybe but not WL.  

Bagsmom - good luck with your waitlist!    

Eliza - praying for the old guy to get a match.


----------



## burberryplaid

YAY...can finally post here! WL has always been my favorite resort but it's been 3 years since we've stayed there as we became DVC members and never has the chance to stay at VWL....Well I'm happy to say today I booked 10 nights at VWL for Feb/May of 2013! I cannot wait to go back...ride the boat to MK...hear the music in the library..watch the water parade...can't wait!!


----------



## blossomz

Looks like we haveabirthday!  Where is lunch?


Happy Birthday DaveH!!!


----------



## bagsmom

Eliza -- I'll add you guys to my prayer list, too!  

Thanks all for the pixie dust!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy birthday DaveH !!!!


----------



## Muushka

Happy Birthday DaveH!!!
*
I hope it is a happy one!*



burberryplaid said:


> YAY...can finally post here! WL has always been my favorite resort but it's been 3 years since we've stayed there as we became DVC members and never has the chance to stay at VWL....Well I'm happy to say today I booked 10 nights at VWL for Feb/May of 2013! I cannot wait to go back...ride the boat to MK...hear the music in the library..watch the water parade...can't wait!!



*BBP!  (sorry, I am one of the laziest Groupies for screen names!!)  Silly goose!  You could have come here years ago!
Staying at VWL or owning at VWL is not a prerequisite.  
Just a love of the Lodge, and it sounds like you got that down pat .
Visit often, we love new Groupies.  
And grab yourself a Moosie for your siggy.  He loves to be seen all over the internet.  Cheeky Moose.*

*Maria*, this is the note from my nephew


> I  most definitely like the even number room better. And as high as we can go!!!!!
> great call!!!



He isn't too excited, is he???  Thanks Maria.


----------



## blossomz

Absolutely BBP!  Glad you came around!  Pull up a rocker and set awhile as we say round here!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Muushka said:


> *BBP!  (sorry, I am one of the laziest Groupies for screen names!!)  Silly goose!  You could have come here years ago!
> Staying at VWL or owning at VWL is not a prerequisite.
> Just a love of the Lodge, and it sounds like you got that down pat .
> Visit often, we love new Groupies.
> And grab yourself a Moosie for your siggy.  He loves to be seen all over the internet.  Cheeky Moose.*
> 
> *Maria*, this is the note from my nephew
> 
> 
> He isn't too excited, is he???  Thanks Maria.



*BBP*....I totally agree with Muushka !  We would have welcomed you eons ago 

You're welcome. And yes, *Muushka* !!!  I hope he has an absolute blast !  I am in WDW Oct 6-9 and I own at BLT and couldn't get a reservation.  Good for you and your nephew !!! High as can be is most useful with "theme park" view because of the monorail tracks....but I usually prefer the higher floors no matter where I stay.  Fingers crossed all requests come through !!! I'm excited for him !


----------



## Dizny Dad

burberryplaid said:


> YAY...can finally post here! WL has always been my favorite resort but it's been 3 years since we've stayed there as we became DVC members and never has the chance to stay at VWL....Well I'm happy to say today I booked 10 nights at VWL for Feb/May of 2013! I cannot wait to go back...ride the boat to MK...hear the music in the library..watch the water parade...can't wait!!



 WELCOME HOME!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies burberryplaid!!!
And I agree with everyone else, you belong here the 1st time you post, we welcome all who share our kinship with the Lodge


----------



## Corinne

*burberryplaid* we have the best group around! Muush is right, you could have joined us years ago, so now you will have to make up for lost time! 

*Happy Birthday DaveH!!!*


----------



## twokats

burberryplaid said:


> YAY...can finally post here! WL has always been my favorite resort but it's been 3 years since we've stayed there as we became DVC members and never has the chance to stay at VWL....Well I'm happy to say today I booked 10 nights at VWL for Feb/May of 2013! I cannot wait to go back...ride the boat to MK...hear the music in the library..watch the water parade...can't wait!!



Have to agree with the rest.  But we're glad you made it now.  Kick your feet up and sit a spell.  










Happy Birthday DaveH!

Hope it is extra magical!!!


Update on kitchen:  The countertops are in and the plumbing was attached this morning, so I finally have water in the kitchen again!!!   Oh, the little things we take for granted. . . . . 
The refrigerators are being moved back in tomorrow afternoon and my new stove will come towards the end of next week.


----------



## Muushka

Yay!  Sounds like the kitchen is nearing completion!!!


----------



## bagsmom

Hooray on the kitchen, Kathy!

To all the new folks, isn't it nice to feel so welcomed?  I am new too  -- everyone is so helpful and friendly on here.

I know that with all the pixie dust and cheerleading on my behalf, the VWL reservation will come through!

Super hot here.... I have to say, I wouldn't want to be at Disney World right now.  I know it's even hotter!  (Can't believe I just said that!)


----------



## bagsmom

GUESS WHAT????????

DAVID'S JUST LET ME KNOW THAT THEY'VE MADE MY RESERVATION!

YES, I AM YELLING!  AND JUMPING AROUND!


----------



## twokats

bagsmom said:
			
		

> GUESS WHAT????????
> 
> DAVID'S JUST LET ME KNOW THAT THEY'VE MADE MY RESERVATION!
> 
> YES, I AM YELLING!  AND JUMPING AROUND!



Congrats!!!  I know that takes a load off your mind. Now the fun part of planning all the little stuff.


----------



## Kathymford

bagsmom said:


> GUESS WHAT????????
> 
> DAVID'S JUST LET ME KNOW THAT THEY'VE MADE MY RESERVATION!
> 
> YES, I AM YELLING!  AND JUMPING AROUND!



YAY! YAY!


----------



## bagsmom

Both Kathys:  thanks for being excited for me!

I already have a folder full of various lists....  I am ready to go!


----------



## blossomz

Hooray!


----------



## DiznyDi

bagsmom said:


> GUESS WHAT????????
> 
> DAVID'S JUST LET ME KNOW THAT THEY'VE MADE MY RESERVATION!
> 
> YES, I AM YELLING!  AND JUMPING AROUND!



What wonderful news! All that pixie dust paid off! Now you can just plan away to your hearts content.


----------



## Muushka

bagsmom said:


> GUESS WHAT????????
> 
> DAVID'S JUST LET ME KNOW THAT THEY'VE MADE MY RESERVATION!
> 
> YES, I AM YELLING!  AND JUMPING AROUND!





bagsmom said:


> Both Kathys:  thanks for being excited for me!
> 
> I already have a folder full of various lists....  I am ready to go!



Both Kathys and a Muush!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## sleepydog25

bagsmom said:


> GUESS WHAT????????
> 
> DAVID'S JUST LET ME KNOW THAT THEY'VE MADE MY RESERVATION!
> 
> YES, I AM YELLING! AND JUMPING AROUND!


Yep, I think our groupies can take the credit for all the pixie dust on this one.    Seriously, congrats--it's a great feeling, isn't it?  And welcome *burberryplaid*!  This is a good group--come enjoy yourself on the most relaxing thread I know. . .which is fitting given how serene VWL can be.  

One last quick note, I am (obviously) back online.  Lost phone and internet Sunday evening during a storm, didn't get it back Monday since our service was transferring on Tuesday.  Only Tuesday came and went and no technician.  I called and was told, "Oh, no!  Definitely he'll be there tomorrow!"  Wednesday came and went.  Called again.  "Oh, dear!  We will give you a discount on your service, and tomorrow by noon for sure!"  By 2:30, nary a tech to be found, and I had to leave to take my daughter to piano lessons, the first time I'd been away from the new digs in three days.  He showed at 3:30, but I had left a note with instructions for the jack placements and the door unlocked (small community).  As you can see, l*uv* and I have service again.  Not nearly enough packing/unpacking done yet, issues with water, hotter than Hades, and no estimate from our kitchen remodeler yet, either; otherwise, all is just ducky.


----------



## bagsmom

Sleepydog -- that would have made me crazy!  Glad you are connected again!

And again, thanks to one and all for the good wishes -- all your good positive Lodge-y energy got results!


----------



## jimmytammy

Congrats bagsmom


----------



## MiaSRN62

Congrats to *bagsmom* on securing the VWL rental, to *sleepydog* on getting power back (good luck with kitchen remodel !) and to *Kathy* on her kitchen progress !


----------



## jimmytammy

*Hope all have a great weekend*


----------



## blossomz

Happy Saturday morning all!


----------



## tea pot

Hi Groupies 
Still catching up here 



MiaSRN62 said:


> I had to pull up this oldie but goodie from our thread back in May 2009 ----thanks to *KeepSwimmingDory* ]



*I miss Dory* 
I'm not on the other boards very much has anyone seen her?



jimmytammy said:


> Granny, loving the pics!  Ahhhhhh, home!!!



Thanks Granny for taking us Home

*Welcome burberryplaid  *
Sorry you stayed away so long but as others have said
pull up a rocker and set a spell
you've found the friendliest thread on the boards 


*Congrats bagsmom*
time to get packing!  






Well not yet so have a lots of fun planning 


Well Hats off  to all of the sneezers, spellers, and singers with perfect pitch.
Pixie dust  for the kitchen rehabs and belated birthday wishes.
Prayers to all 

Take Care Groupies


----------



## Muushka

> Well Hats off to all of the sneezers, spellers, and singers with perfect pitch



I'm the sneezing perfect pitcher who *can*'t sing!

Hi TP


----------



## tea pot

Right Back at Ya!   Muush


----------



## tea pot

This is a new find for me
the best hour on YouTube 
It's the Magic Kingdom Entrance Music Loop!
Great background music while on the DIS boards
added bonus for me is when it repeats it's time to go back to the real world 
Enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNt1vKWOzIk&feature=g-vrec


----------



## MiaSRN62

tea pot said:


> This is a new find for me
> the best hour on YouTube
> It's the Magic Kingdom Entrance Music Loop!
> Great background music while on the DIS boards
> added bonus for me is when it repeats it's time to go back to the real world
> Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNt1vKWOzIk&feature=g-vrec



Yes....love it. Makes for great background music


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks for sharing the youtube link teapot!


----------



## Muushka

Fun TP, thanks!


----------



## horselover

tea pot said:


> This is a new find for me
> the best hour on YouTube
> It's the Magic Kingdom Entrance Music Loop!
> Great background music while on the DIS boards
> added bonus for me is when it repeats it's time to go back to the real world
> Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNt1vKWOzIk&feature=g-vrec



Thanks Teapot!


----------



## Kathymford

Great music loop! I just wish You Tube would let me stream it on my iPad while I do other things. Oh well. Save for desktop work!


----------



## Nicoal13

Thanks for the music link!

Saturday DH and I leave for our anniversary trip to VB. Cannot wait!!

Did the online check-in already. First time trying that. We have an ocean view inn room reserved and I requested "ocean facing." Hoping we get that request. I've never once gotten a request. No big deal if not. I'm just happy to be there and looking forward to a nice relaxing week with DH. First time ever going to FL and not visiting WDW. That will be a bit strange. Hopefully VB has the right amount of Disney for me and the right amount for DH who is not a Disney lover. 

We're planning a fishing trip with Captain Charlie in the salt water flats. DH is very excited about this, he would fish every day if his schedule allowed.

Plan on checking out a couple local attractions, but mostly relaxing.

Any VB tips for us for those groupies that have visited?


----------



## Dizny Dad

OK Groupies . . Just to make your thoughts quickly wander through our Lodge . . Where am I standing?


----------



## Kathymford

Since I have a split stay with VWL/BWV with 2 separate reservation numbers, is it possible for me to add the DxDP to just the BWV portion of my reservation?


----------



## tea pot

Kathymford said:


> Since I have a split stay with VWL/BWV with 2 separate reservation numbers, is it possible for me to add the DxDP to just the BWV portion of my reservation?



yes I believe so 
We always do a split stay and that's our ideal split.
We try to start out on the Epcot side BWV or BCV
then move over to the MK side at our beloved Lodge
Have a Magical time and don't forget we love pictures


----------



## twokats

Hope it is the best!!!


----------



## bagsmom

Happy birthday to the summer babies!  Seems like there are a few!

We have orthodontic adventures today!  Installation of a crazy mouth appliance on the 10 year old.  Our afternoon should be interesting.  Ack!

Hope everyone has a wonderful day -- sending rain thoughts to all who need it!  I hope we get some here!

I am awaiting the arrival of my Color Companion to the Unofficial Guide.  Gotta feed the Disney need!  Love reading all the books out there!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday BWVDreamin!!!


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Birthday BWVDreamin!!!*


----------



## Corinne

tea pot said:


> yes I believe so
> We always do a split stay and that's our ideal split.
> We try to start out on the Epcot side BWV or BCV
> then move over to the MK side at our beloved Lodge
> Have a Magical time and don't forget we love pictures



We don't typically do split stays, but these are our favorites as well!  Teapot, did you know they sell decorative pillows with the tag line you have in your signature? I have one!


----------



## tea pot

*Happy Birthday BWD *










Corinne said:


> We don't typically do split stays, but these are our favorites as well!  Teapot, did you know they sell decorative pillows with the tag line you have in your signature? I have one!



That sounds like a Dreamy pillow.. did you get it at Disney ?

*OK Dad* 
 Is it the stairs on the right side of the lobby?  I've seen stairs from the first floor but not sure how to get to them?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday BWV Dreamin!!!!!*​




Dizny Dad said:


> OK Groupies . . Just to make your thoughts quickly wander through our Lodge . . Where am I standing?



Not a clue Dizny Dad.  I've never been at the end of the lodge wing but that would be a pretty snazzy stairwell if that's it!


----------



## Muushka

twokats said:


> Hope it is the best!!!



Love that cyber birthday card!

*Happy Birthday BWVDreamin!!!

Hope it is wonderful!!*


----------



## DiznyDi

*Happy Birthday BWVDreamin!* 
Hope you've had a great day in celebration of this your special day.


----------



## Corinne

tea pot said:


> That sounds like a Dreamy pillow.. did you get it at Disney



Yep! Just got it in May.


----------



## blossomz

Happy Birthday BWV!!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Thanks everyone!! Had a great day! Bus trip to Washinton, DC. There were only 6 people on the bus! It's like we had a private tour of the city!!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

tea pot said:


> This is a new find for me
> the best hour on YouTube
> It's the Magic Kingdom Entrance Music Loop!
> Great background music while on the DIS boards
> added bonus for me is when it repeats it's time to go back to the real world
> Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNt1vKWOzIk&feature=g-vrec


Thanks for the link teapot! Making dining reservations for our October trip and this is perfect background music.

Hope all the groupies are doing well.


----------



## Muushka

Nicoal13 said:


> Thanks for the music link!
> 
> Saturday DH and I leave for our anniversary trip to VB. Cannot wait!!
> 
> Did the online check-in already. First time trying that. We have an ocean view inn room reserved and I requested "ocean facing." Hoping we get that request. I've never once gotten a request. No big deal if not. I'm just happy to be there and looking forward to a nice relaxing week with DH. First time ever going to FL and not visiting WDW. That will be a bit strange. Hopefully VB has the right amount of Disney for me and the right amount for DH who is not a Disney lover.
> 
> We're planning a fishing trip with Captain Charlie in the salt water flats. DH is very excited about this, he would fish every day if his schedule allowed.
> 
> Plan on checking out a couple local attractions, but mostly relaxing.
> 
> Any VB tips for us for those groupies that have visited?



Hi Nicole 

We loved Vero.  Enjoyed the beach, the pool and the resort itself.  We did the campfire thing, that was fun.  Didn't do the mini-golf, but meant to!  I hope you enjoy it.



Dizny Dad said:


> OK Groupies . . Just to make your thoughts quickly wander through our Lodge . . Where am I standing?



The stairs going up to the roof?

*Hope*, so glad you had a great birthday.


----------



## DiznyDi

Muushka, you are correct. This photo was taken on the stairway leading up to the rooftop. Ranger Stan pointed this unusual and visually intriguing 'line-up' out to us on one of our trips to the rooftop as Flag Family.

Roaring Fork cupcake coming your way!


----------



## Muushka

Yay!  Cupcake for Muush!  Now that you mention it, it is an intersting picture the way the teepee lighting lines up.  Thanks!


----------



## horselover

Greetings groupie friends!              I have good news & bad news to share.  I'll start with the good.

Yesterday we booked an absolute fantastic special on the Disney Dream & the boys & I will be sailing on August 19!!!!                Yes, we are very excited.  Can't really say how I got the rate because I don't want the slap on the wrist again from the MODs but lets just say it was work related.   It's our 1st DCL.   I've never booked a trip on such short notice & I'm freaking out a little.  I'm the year ahead planner not the 3 week ahead planner!   

Now for the bad news.  I have to cancel our F&W trip.        Just can't do everything so F&W has to go with this year.  No meeting with Maria now.          But thankfully I still have Christmas at the Lodge to look forward to.

Jimmy if you see this post if you could kindly delete my Oct. trip from the groupie vacation list I'd appreciate it.

Hope you're all doing well.

Happy Birthday BWV Dreamin!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Muushka said:


> Yay!  Cupcake for Muush!  Now that you mention it, it is an intersting picture the way the teepee lighting lines up.  Thanks!



We were lucky enough to have been Flag Family a number of times with Ranger Stan, and from that, not only had the opportunity of becoming his friend, but having his love and wonderful insight into what the Lodge has to offer, even in the hidden corners often ignored, grow within our hearts, too.

Ranger Stan still walks the Lodge through each of us that had the opportunity of brushing with his life and his enthusiasm for it.


----------



## Dizny Dad

A milestone day for DiznyDi & I; our baby turns 30!

DiznyDi - Come grow old with me; the best is yet to be.


----------



## eliza61

horselover said:


> Greetings groupie friends!              I have good news & bad news to share.  I'll start with the good.
> 
> Yesterday we booked an absolute fantastic special on the Disney Dream & the boys & I will be sailing on August 19!!!!                Yes, we are very excited.  Can't really say how I got the rate because I don't want the slap on the wrist again from the MODs but lets just say it was work related.   It's our 1st DCL.   I've never booked a trip on such short notice & I'm freaking out a little.  I'm the year ahead planner not the 3 week ahead planner!
> 
> Now for the bad news.  I have to cancel our F&W trip.        Just can't
> Hope you're all doing well.
> 
> Happy Birthday BWV Dreamin!



Now those are the kind of Dilemmas (sp) I like to have.  Congrats on your cruise!!



Dizny Dad said:


> A milestone day for DiznyDi & I; our baby turns 30!
> 
> DiznyDi - Come grow old with me; the best is yet to be.



OLD?  OLD?  you guys aren't old.  "lightly seasoned" but definitely  not old.

Congrats to you and Happy Birthday to baby.


----------



## eliza61

I "borrowed" the idea from another site, what's that saying about "imitation"?  

So it's very easy.  3 words to describe Disney. Can be words to describe a particular feeling, a place, a ride, food, whatever.







I ran across this picture from a few years back and I thought of....

*Relaxing*
*Patriotic*
*Clean*


What was the name of this boat?  On one of our first trip with the kids we rode this boat and at the time I was marveling over how clean and bright Magic kingdom was.  It seemed as if the white paint in liberty square was some super duper bright white.  LOL


----------



## MiaSRN62

*BWV Dreamin*......so sorry I missed your birthday ! But sending you belated wishes filled with happy !


----------



## bagsmom

Horselover -- how exciting for you!  Can't wait to hear all your "cruise news!"

Disney Dad message to Disney Di -- Awwwwwwwww  -- warmed my heart!

Hmmmm....  3 words -- idyllic, euphoric, superlative!  


(10 months to go for our trip!)


----------



## horselover

eliza61 said:


> OLD?  OLD?  you guys aren't old.  "lightly seasoned" but definitely  not old.



        You always know how to turn a phrase Eliza!  Lightly seasoned.  I love that!    

Here's my 3 words.

Joy
Fattening
Fun


----------



## MiaSRN62

horselover said:


> Greetings groupie friends!              I have good news & bad news to share.  I'll start with the good.
> 
> Yesterday we booked an absolute fantastic special on the Disney Dream & the boys & I will be sailing on August 19!!!!                Yes, we are very excited.  Can't really say how I got the rate because I don't want the slap on the wrist again from the MODs but lets just say it was work related.   It's our 1st DCL.   I've never booked a trip on such short notice & I'm freaking out a little.  I'm the year ahead planner not the 3 week ahead planner!
> 
> Now for the bad news.  I have to cancel our F&W trip.        Just can't do everything so F&W has to go with this year.  No meeting with Maria now.          But thankfully I still have Christmas at the Lodge to look forward to.
> 
> Jimmy if you see this post if you could kindly delete my Oct. trip from the groupie vacation list I'd appreciate it.
> 
> Hope you're all doing well.
> 
> Happy Birthday BWV Dreamin!



I am so happy for you about the cruise news !!!! But of course, my sad face goes on when I find out we won't get to meet in Oct.  I'll miss that, but know there will probably be other opportunities in the future ! Have fun on your very-quickly-upcoming cruise !!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> eliza : I ran across this picture from a few years back and I thought of....
> 
> Relaxing
> Patriotic
> Clean
> 
> 
> What was the name of this boat?



Liberty Belle........

grand
Americana
Characters (they used to be on it)


----------



## Muushka

horselover said:


> Greetings groupie friends!              I have good news & bad news to share.  I'll start with the good.
> 
> Yesterday we booked an absolute fantastic special on the Disney Dream & the boys & I will be sailing on August 19!!!!                Yes, we are very excited.  Can't really say how I got the rate because I don't want the slap on the wrist again from the MODs but lets just say it was work related.   It's our 1st DCL.   I've never booked a trip on such short notice & I'm freaking out a little.  I'm the year ahead planner not the 3 week ahead planner!
> 
> Now for the bad news.  I have to cancel our F&W trip.        Just can't do everything so F&W has to go with this year.  No meeting with Maria now.          But thankfully I still have Christmas at the Lodge to look forward to.
> 
> Jimmy if you see this post if you could kindly delete my Oct. trip from the groupie vacation list I'd appreciate it.
> 
> Hope you're all doing well.
> 
> Happy Birthday BWV Dreamin!



Yay!!  Cruise for HL!!!!  I hope you love it as much as Mr Muush and I!



Dizny Dad said:


> We were lucky enough to have been Flag Family a number of times with Ranger Stan, and from that, not only had the opportunity of becoming his friend, but having his love and wonderful insight into what the Lodge has to offer, even in the hidden corners often ignored, grow within our hearts, too.
> 
> Ranger Stan still walks the Lodge through each of us that had the opportunity of brushing with his life and his enthusiasm for it.



DDad, you have such a way with words.  
Oh great, now I have a tear in my eye.



Dizny Dad said:


> A milestone day for DiznyDi & I; our baby turns 30!
> 
> DiznyDi - Come grow old with me; the best is yet to be.



There you go again!  I love that Robert Browning quote, so sweet.  DDi, you got yourself a great hubby.

Happy 30th to your baby girl!



eliza61 said:


> I "borrowed" the idea from another site, what's that saying about "imitation"?
> 
> So it's very easy.  3 words to describe Disney. Can be words to describe a particular feeling, a place, a ride, food, whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran across this picture from a few years back and I thought of....
> 
> *Relaxing*
> *Patriotic*
> *Clean*
> 
> 
> What was the name of this boat?  On one of our first trip with the kids we rode this boat and at the time I was marveling over how clean and bright Magic kingdom was.  It seemed as if the white paint in liberty square was some super duper bright white.  LOL



I love that boat.  One time we were on it when the MSEP was coming around the corner.  The captain decided to let her sit and we had some of the best views in the park that night.

My 3 words

Ahhhhhhhh
Oooooooh
Woooooow!


----------



## Kathymford

Dreamy
Perfection
Fantastical....yes, I said it. Yes, I know it's not a word.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Dizny Dad said:


> A milestone day for DiznyDi & I; our baby turns 30!
> 
> DiznyDi - Come grow old with me; the best is yet to be.



Such a good feeling !
Happy birthday to your daughter *Dizny Di and Dad *!!!!


----------



## bagsmom

Hey everyone!  Are you staying cool?

I have a question to throw out to the group...  if I can convince my husband that a "real" vacation is 10 days or more  I was thinking we could take the long way home and see the ocean.

Have any of you done that?  Seems like with Orlando smack in the center of the state, it would be easy to scoot over either West or East and spend a night or two near the ocean.

If any of you have done this and have favorite places or recommendations, I'd love to hear them!

Thanks!

Can you tell I'm ready to hit the road?


----------



## jimmytammy

I have never seen the ocean in Fl, but understand St. Augustine area is very nice.


----------



## jimmytammy

Dad
Im glad you mentioned Ranger Stan.  Didnt want to bum folks out, but he has been gone 1 year on July 26.  I still have a few messages on my answering machine of his voice, just dont feel like parting with them yet.  I appreciate your kind words about him.


----------



## jimmytammy

Eliza
Here are my 3 words
Fun
Smells
Enticing


----------



## MiaSRN62

Bagsmom, my daughter visited St Augustine with her boyfriend. She loved. Very charming city with history.  

Jimmy....no burnout here.  We love our Ranger Stan 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bagsmom said:


> Hey everyone!  Are you staying cool?
> 
> I have a question to throw out to the group...  if I can convince my husband that a "real" vacation is 10 days or more  I was thinking we could take the long way home and see the ocean.
> 
> Have any of you done that?  Seems like with Orlando smack in the center of the state, it would be easy to scoot over either West or East and spend a night or two near the ocean.
> 
> If any of you have done this and have favorite places or recommendations, I'd love to hear them!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Can you tell I'm ready to hit the road?




It's an easy drive to Disney's VB which is a nice spot to check out the ocean for a night or two and to do it on points too!  

Gulf side is a bit better for actually getting in the water.  And I've never seen sand beaches like the have in Pensacola!  But that's a bit far for just a night or two.  I've never looked at how far Marco Island is from Orlando but it is another great ocean spot.


----------



## bagsmom

Thanks all -- keep the advice coming!

We will be headed north when it is time to go home, if that helps (up I75.)

I've read about Coco Beach - sounds like that is straight out to the ocean from Orlando....

If we did this, I was thinking we'd check out on Saturday and maybe use a last ticket for a few hours at Magic Kingdom -- then head over to the ocean.  We could find a reasonable place, spend the night, then have a day and another night before actually heading home for real.

Kids have never seen the Atlantic side -- they were at the gulf only once.  (Kat4, yes, gulf is a bit quieter -- but I personally, don't want to swim in the ocean.  There's too much in there that I can't see or control!  )

Anyway, thanks for the ideas!

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> Dad
> Im glad you mentioned Ranger Stan.  Didnt want to bum folks out, but he has been gone 1 year on July 26.  I still have a few messages on my answering machine of his voice, just dont feel like parting with them yet.  I appreciate your kind words about him.



There are those we meet in life that live what most preach, without explanation, regret, or compromise.  Stan was one of those people.  He was excited about the start of each day, enjoyed the newness of the old, the freshness of the routine, and without prejudice or expectations to foul his mood.  And oh how he loved his Sweetie!  Stan was just a great model for us all.

But never forget . . . there are many others great people out there!  Be careful not to let the occasional stinkers we meet blind us from seeing and appreciating the great people we meet every day.


----------



## tea pot

jimmytammy said:


> Dad
> Im glad you mentioned Ranger Stan.  Didnt want to bum folks out, but he has been gone 1 year on July 26.  I still have a few messages on my answering machine of his voice, just dont feel like parting with them yet.  I appreciate your kind words about him.





Dizny Dad said:


> There are those we meet in life that live what most preach, without explanation, regret, or compromise.  Stan was one of those people.  He was excited about the start of each day, enjoyed the newness of the old, the freshness of the routine, and without prejudice or expectations to foul his mood.  And oh how he loved his Sweetie!  Stan was just a great model for us all.
> 
> But never forget . . . there are many others great people out there!  Be careful not to let the occasional stinkers we meet blind us from seeing and appreciating the great people we meet every day.











I feel so blessed and grateful for our time spent with him and his Sweetie.
I can always feel his love and excitement for life and our beloved lodge
as soon as I enter that lobby.


----------



## tea pot

How about a three word phrase?
Heart Pounding Excitement !


----------



## jimmytammy

Dad and teapot, couldnt have said it better myself.

And teapot, love the phrase!  That sign sets my heart a flutter


----------



## jimmytammy

We are in Atlanta for a few Braves games.  Got here yesterday and went to last nights game, two more before we head home.  Going to the Ga. Aquarium later today, then Cyclorama Sat.  7 more hrs we could be in WDW!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Thanks for all the Birthday wishes!!!! Wish I was there the same time, but I think my reservations will miss you all in October for your meet. (We are there the 3rd week of October).

Horselover (Julie).....HAVE A GREAT TIME ON THE CRUISE!! WDW will still be there.


----------



## twokats

bagsmom said:


> Thanks all -- keep the advice coming!
> 
> We will be headed north when it is time to go home, if that helps (up I75.)
> 
> I've read about Coco Beach - sounds like that is straight out to the ocean from Orlando....
> 
> If we did this, I was thinking we'd check out on Saturday and maybe use a last ticket for a few hours at Magic Kingdom -- then head over to the ocean.  We could find a reasonable place, spend the night, then have a day and another night before actually heading home for real.
> 
> Kids have never seen the Atlantic side -- they were at the gulf only once.  (Kat4, yes, gulf is a bit quieter -- but I personally, don't want to swim in the ocean.  There's too much in there that I can't see or control!  )
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the ideas!
> 
> Have a good day everyone!



We go to Cocoa Beach for a day or so whenever we go on a Disney cruise.  We stay at the Beachfront La Quinta and really like it.  There are quite a few hotels up and down that stretch of beach and if you hit the day right and are on the beach at the right time, you might see a cruise ship leave the harbor.  Also there is a seafood restaurant on the harbor called FishLips.  Really great food plus we usually get a table where we can watch the action at the port.  We spent one vacation day just driving up Merritt Island and Cocoa Beach.  DH was stationed at Patrick AFB back in the day, so he likes to go there and reminisce and see all the changes thru the years.  Going to Kennedy Space Center is also in that area.  That is one  place that has drastically changed from the first time we went in '98 to our trip there in 2010.  Lot of history there.



tea pot said:


> How about a three word phrase?
> Heart Pounding Excitement !



47 days til the kids birthday trip!!!  Kati is doing major countdown, and I go pick her up from the camp Sunday.  It will be good to have her home again.


----------



## twokats

Just a little pity party going on here!  Last night my sweet little Jasmine (my maltese if you forgot) and I spent most of the night at Lake Ray Hubbard Emergency Vet Clinic.  She had a problem having her puppies and I rushed her there.  She had three babies, but they could not get heartbeats on any of them so we lost them all.  She was so good, but she is really tired today, but then again, so am I!!!


----------



## bagsmom

jimmytammy said:


> We are in Atlanta for a few Braves games.  Got here yesterday and went to last nights game, two more before we head home.  Going to the Ga. Aquarium later today, then Cyclorama Sat.  7 more hrs we could be in WDW!!



Hey there JimmyTammy!  Say hello to the beluga whales for us!  I wish I had heard you were going there....  if you are picking this up on a smart phone, go into the ballroom on the second level... if there's no event there, they'll let you go in and view the whales from the VIP window.  Very cool!

Did you see the dolphin show???


----------



## bagsmom

twokats said:


> Just a little pity party going on here!  Last night my sweet little Jasmine (my maltese if you forgot) and I spent most of the night at Lake Ray Hubbard Emergency Vet Clinic.  She had a problem having her puppies and I rushed her there.  She had three babies, but they could not get heartbeats on any of them so we lost them all.  She was so good, but she is really tired today, but then again, so am I!!!



Kathy -- so sorry about the puppies... that is a sad, sad thing to have happen.


----------



## bagsmom

Kathy -- thanks for the info on Cocoa Beach...  the thought of buzzing by Cape Canaveral might get my husband interested in the detour!


----------



## Inkmahm

twokats said:


> Just a little pity party going on here!  Last night my sweet little Jasmine (my maltese if you forgot) and I spent most of the night at Lake Ray Hubbard Emergency Vet Clinic.  She had a problem having her puppies and I rushed her there.  She had three babies, but they could not get heartbeats on any of them so we lost them all.  She was so good, but she is really tired today, but then again, so am I!!!



Sorry to hear about the loss of the puppies.  I wonder if dog moms know when something like this happens that their babies are missing?  I hope Jasmine hangs in there and is also better soon.


----------



## Inkmahm

I have't been around much, I think I'm at least 20 pages behind on this thread and I just won't be able to go back to catch up.  I'm going to try to jump back in and then hang around as I can.

For those of you who remember my bad knees, I went to a pain management doctor earlier in mid-July and was put on alternating morphine and oxycodone pills every 4 hours.  The morphine pretty well knocks me on my butt so I've been sleeping a lot more hours each day than is normal for me.  Then just over a week ago I came down with shingles on my lower back and upper butt.  Not fun.  The good news though is that I can still have my knee replacement surgery on Monday.  The surgeon left it up to me to decide if I was still up to it after getting the shingles and I said I want it over with so we are still doing it.

I've been gathering medical equipment for the home and getting bills paid, etc. so Dynaguy will have a few less things to worry about while I'm really out of it after surgery.  I am not taking the computer with me to the hospital so it will be at least next week Wed or Thurs before I'm back home and posting again.

I know I haven't been around lately, but I'm still asking for prayers to help me through this.  I have to be at the hospital at 5:30 am Monday so at least I won't have too much time during the day to wait around for surgery to start.  I'm anxious enough the way it is.


----------



## twokats

Inkmahm said:
			
		

> I have't been around much, I think I'm at least 20 pages behind on this thread and I just won't be able to go back to catch up.  I'm going to try to jump back in and then hang around as I can.
> 
> For those of you who remember my bad knees, I went to a pain management doctor earlier in mid-July and was put on alternating morphine and oxycodone pills every 4 hours.  The morphine pretty well knocks me on my butt so I've been sleeping a lot more hours each day than is normal for me.  Then just over a week ago I came down with shingles on my lower back and upper butt.  Not fun.  The good news though is that I can still have my knee replacement surgery on Monday.  The surgeon left it up to me to decide if I was still up to it after getting the shingles and I said I want it over with so we are still doing it.
> 
> I've been gathering medical equipment for the home and getting bills paid, etc. so Dynaguy will have a few less things to worry about while I'm really out of it after surgery.  I am not taking the computer with me to the hospital so it will be at least next week Wed or Thurs before I'm back home and posting again.
> 
> I know I haven't been around lately, but I'm still asking for prayers to help me through this.  I have to be at the hospital at 5:30 am Monday so at least I won't have too much time during the day to wait around for surgery to start.  I'm anxious enough the way it is.



Don't worry about catching up.  If something doesn't make sense just ask us what we are talking about and you just concentrate on getting better.  Then at the next meet maybe you and stopher can race around whispering canyon together!!!


----------



## bagsmom

Inkmahm -- I will definitely put you on the prayer list!  

(Do you think God knows our Disboards screen names?)


----------



## Granny

Inkmahm...you know you always have our prayers.  Sometimes they are general for all the Groupies, and often specific for particular issues or challenges.  But you all have prayers coming your way, even for those who may be struggling but not wanting to talk about it here.  


As for my picture and three word phrase....










*HOME SWEET HOME*


----------



## Corinne

*Julie*~your cruise sounds great!!!

*DiznyDad, Jimmy*~Thanks for the reminder about looking for the good in people...I work with some super negative people and it can be draining! I feel so lucky to have been able to chat with Stan, and Art, who, like Stan was always so upbeat and a sheer joy to be around. 

*Teapot, Granny, Eliza*~Thanks for the photos!

Last but not least, *Ink *we have missed you! Hope your surgery goes well, and of course, you will be in my prayers.


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats
So sorry for you and your sweet Jasmine, hope she gets well very soon

bagsmom
We did go to the dolphin show, very good, the whole deal was good, a bit crowded, we may go back in off season to enjoy in a more relaxed state of mind

inkmahm
Prayers lifting on your behalf.  I have a coworker who had been putting off knee replacement for several yrs, he returned to work after 6 weeks and is doing very well, so my prayer will be for you the same


----------



## bagsmom

JimmyTammy -- yes, it gets crowded there!!!!  If you are ever going through Tennessee, the Chattanooga Aquarium is just lovely.  I like the GA Aqu. just fine... but there is something very warm and friendly about the Tennessee Aquarium.  That whole downtown riverfront area is a very fun place to explore.

I hope Atlanta treated you well.  Did you go to the World of Coke?


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Twokats*....so sorry to hear about Jasmine and her lost little puppies.  I hope she'll be ok and back to herself very soon.  Hugs !

*Inkmahm*....so sorry to hear you've been having such a rough time with your knees and shingles.  Got ya in my prayers and good to have you back


----------



## MiaSRN62

tea pot said:


> How about a three word phrase?
> Heart Pounding Excitement !



*Wooot Wooot Wooot !*


----------



## jimmytammy

bagsmom said:


> JimmyTammy -- yes, it gets crowded there!!!!  If you are ever going through Tennessee, the Chattanooga Aquarium is just lovely.  I like the GA Aqu. just fine... but there is something very warm and friendly about the Tennessee Aquarium.  That whole downtown riverfront area is a very fun place to explore.
> 
> I hope Atlanta treated you well.  Did you go to the World of Coke?



We are having a great time, it isnt WDW, but hey, its not work, and thats a good thing  We have never been to the World of Coke, how is it?

We are going to the Cyclorama later today then to the game.  

Would love to go to the Chat. Aq., never been to that area of Tenn. before, but would very much enjoy it as there are Civil War battlefields around there, so that sums it up for me(Granny knows me well on this).  I have been to Nashville and Bristol, and while in NC Mts. we will travel over the border just to say we were in another state


----------



## tea pot

*Twokats* So sad to hear about Jasmine and the loss of her puppies.
Hope she feels better soon.

*Inkmahm* Sorry to hear about the rough patch you've been having,
You're in my thoughts and prayers for a successful surgery and a speedy 
recovery. 
I owe you this picture form our mini meet last Dec. hope we can do it again
some time soon.


----------



## MiaSRN62

tea pot said:


> *Twokats* So sad to hear about Jasmine and the loss of her puppies.
> Hope she feels better soon.
> 
> *Inkmahm* Sorry to hear about the rough patch you've been having,
> You're in my thoughts and prayers for a successful surgery and a speedy
> recovery.
> I owe you this picture form our mini meet last Dec. hope we can do it again
> some time soon.



Great photo of you all !

Glad you are having some fun travel *JT* !


----------



## bagsmom

jimmytammy said:


> We are having a great time, it isnt WDW, but hey, its not work, and thats a good thing  We have never been to the World of Coke, how is it?
> 
> We are going to the Cyclorama later today then to the game.
> 
> Would love to go to the Chat. Aq., never been to that area of Tenn. before, but would very much enjoy it as there are Civil War battlefields around there, so that sums it up for me(Granny knows me well on this).  I have been to Nashville and Bristol, and while in NC Mts. we will travel over the border just to say we were in another state





OH --  YOU MUST MAKE TIME to go to the Atlanta History Center!!!!  YOU MUST if you are a Civil War buff.  The History Center has an absolutely amazing and very large permanent exhibition on the Civil War.  It is worth the price of admission.  Really, really!!!!!!!!!!

World of Coke is fun -- but definitely a giant commercial in museum form.  (Still fun, though!)
If you have time for a little jog NW of Atlanta, there is the Kennesaw Mountain Battlefield National Park.  Very nice!  Also Pickett's Mill.  But the History Center should come first.  I think you would be very, very impressed.


----------



## Inkmahm

tea pot said:


> *Twokats* So sad to hear about Jasmine and the loss of her puppies.
> Hope she feels better soon.
> 
> *Inkmahm* Sorry to hear about the rough patch you've been having,
> You're in my thoughts and prayers for a successful surgery and a speedy
> recovery.
> I owe you this picture form our mini meet last Dec. hope we can do it again
> some time soon.



Thanks for the picture!  I'd forgotten all about it, actually.  What a nice surprise!

Thanks for the thoughts and the prayers, everyone.  I'm getting more nervous as I get closer to surgery time.  I know I'm doing the right thing getting this knee fixed but I just wish it were over with.  If I'm not back here tomorrow before my surgery on Monday, I know you'll all be thinking of me and praying for me.   I do appreciate it.


----------



## horselover

Inkmahm - keeping you in my prayers.

Twokats - so sorry to hear about your fur baby's trouble.  Hope she's ok now.


----------



## twokats

bagsmom said:


> Kathy -- so sorry about the puppies... that is a sad, sad thing to have happen.





Inkmahm said:


> Sorry to hear about the loss of the puppies.  I wonder if dog moms know when something like this happens that their babies are missing?  I hope Jasmine hangs in there and is also better soon.





jimmytammy said:


> twokats
> So sorry for you and your sweet Jasmine, hope she gets well very soon





MiaSRN62 said:


> *Twokats*....so sorry to hear about Jasmine and her lost little puppies.  I hope she'll be ok and back to herself very soon.  Hugs !





tea pot said:


> *Twokats* So sad to hear about Jasmine and the loss of her puppies.
> Hope she feels better soon.





horselover said:


> Twokats - so sorry to hear about your fur baby's trouble.  Hope she's ok now.



Thanks everyone for the thoughts.  I took Jasmine to our vet this morning and she said everything looked fine.  Just have to watch the bleeding and make sure it does not last over ten days.  She is back down to 4.4 pounds.  The additional weight of the puppies had her a touch over 6.  She does not like me to be out of her sight still.  And Max gets stressed if both of us are gone at the same time.  We had not ever seperated them until I had to take her to the clinic.  She still is not jumping up on the sofa a whole lot, wants to be picked up, but she seems to be well on the mend.  Thanks again for all the kind thoughts for my precious baby girl!

I hope everyone is having a good weekend.  We are still having 106 - 108 degree days and have had for the last couple of weeks.  They are thinking we will cool down to the 98 - 99 range the end of next week!  Looking forward to a cold front!!!


----------



## hoosiermike

Just booked a trip to WDW on President's Day weekend, but I wasn't able to get VWL studio for all three nights, so we are booked at AKL.  I have waitlisted VWL for that stay.  Do I have a decent chance of getting a studio stay for that weekend (Sat-Tues)?  Just curious.


----------



## jimmytammy

Sending MooseDust your way hoosiermike for that waitlist to come through


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats
I hope it cools down soon for you folks.  I never thought I would be looking forward to winter but this summer makes me feel different about it!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Wait for Fall *JT*....but not winter....BOOO on cold/ice/snow/sleet   Heck....we even had a 5-6 inch snow storm here in PA in Fall last year (Oct 29) !!! BOOO snow/ice !  

*hoosiermike*....yes, I think you have a chance.  My waitlist came through at Kidani and VWL for this trip when I didn't think it would !  I'm at VWL end of Sept and Kidani first weekend in Oct.  Big times as far as free dining, Food and Wine and the Halloween party....oh ....and Columbus weekend. 
So sending some pixiedust your way !!!! Keep the Ole Faithful Mike (my play on the geyser at WL/VWL...which I know is called Fire Rock geyser...but you get the idea) !  

Thoughts and prayers to *Inkmahm* !!!!


----------



## bagsmom

Hoosier Mike -- I'm not a dvc member, so I don't know much....  but I do know that I hate uncertainty!  During the time that I was on a waitlist with David's DVC rentals, I was on pins and needles!  I feel for ya!

But I bet it will all work out!


----------



## DiznyDi

Nice picture teapot of you, Inkmahm and Dynaguy! Mini-meets are so much fun especially when you're in WDW.

Warm thoughts and prayers Inkmahm for a successful surgery. New knees are in my future, too at some point.  For now the injections seem to keep me walking.

Our four-footed friends leave paw prints on our hearts. Kathy, I hope your four-footed family member is on the mend and back to her old self real soon.

Moosedust hoosiermike that your waitlist comes through!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Just an FYI.  It's not the greatest discount, but I happened to have a Restaurant.com GC so I got one for free. Restaurants.com has listed Crossroads At House Of Blues on their site now (search zip code 32830). 
http://allears.net/menu/menu_hob.htm

It's $20 for a $50 food certificate. There is a $100 minium on food purchase.  We're traveling with a group in the Fall so shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Muushka

Inkmahm said:


> Thanks for the picture!  I'd forgotten all about it, actually.  What a nice surprise!
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts and the prayers, everyone.  I'm getting more nervous as I get closer to surgery time.  I know I'm doing the right thing getting this knee fixed but I just wish it were over with.  If I'm not back here tomorrow before my surgery on Monday, I know you'll all be thinking of me and praying for me.   I do appreciate it.



Prayers for a successful procedure Inky, and yes, we will be thinking of you.



twokats said:


> Thanks everyone for the thoughts.  I took Jasmine to our vet this morning and she said everything looked fine.  Just have to watch the bleeding and make sure it does not last over ten days.  She is back down to 4.4 pounds.  The additional weight of the puppies had her a touch over 6.  She does not like me to be out of her sight still.  And Max gets stressed if both of us are gone at the same time.  We had not ever seperated them until I had to take her to the clinic.  She still is not jumping up on the sofa a whole lot, wants to be picked up, but she seems to be well on the mend.  Thanks again for all the kind thoughts for my precious baby girl!
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good weekend.  We are still having 106 - 108 degree days and have had for the last couple of weeks.  They are thinking we will cool down to the 98 - 99 range the end of next week!  Looking forward to a cold front!!!



Oh Kathy, what a sad story about the puppies.  I am so sorry for both you and Jasmine.  I hope she gets better soon.
We love our pets so much and when they hurt, we do too.


----------



## Inkmahm

Thanks, everyone.  My paperwork is done and my bag is ready.  Still have one more shower scrub to do in a few hours and them I'm off to the hospital.  I know I have a good surgeon, but I'm still nervous. Thanks again for the prayers.


----------



## MiaSRN62

We'll be sending positive thoughts and support Ink ! Hugs !

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Sending prayers your way Inkmahm!  

Twokats - hope your pup is doing better.  I'm sure that was scary, sad and also a relief that she has made it thru.


----------



## bagsmom

Inkmahm -- I know everything will turn out great!

I have a question to throw out to the peanut gallery....

I've mentioned before that our anniversary will fall during our Disney trip next year.  The crowd calendar has changed since I last looked -- and may change again, I know.  Initially, best park that day was Epcot, but now it is Magic Kingdom.  

It will be very magical being there on our anniversary -- but it will also be a packed day....  that's the park with the most to offer for the kids, so we will be going on lots of rides -- not thinking that a dinner reservation fits into that day.

The only thing I can think of to make that day a little special is to do the dessert buffet at Tomorrowland Terrace.

But then we will miss out on the Electric Parade, which I am eager to see for the first time since I was a kid!

Maybe just having a blanket and a picnic somewhere on the hub will be even more romantic.  (As my husband said "with the kids right there!"   )

I wonder what the best place is to see both?

We'll be doing the park in the morning, then going back to the lodge for a long break.... returning in the late afternoon to continue rides, then parade and Wishes.

Any suggestions?
Thanks!


----------



## jimmytammy

bagsmom
Here is a good idea of times of EWP listed on Allears http://allears.net/tp/ewp.htm

You could see the EWP from MK depending on when Wishes takes place that night.  
I wouldnt put a lot of dependence on that crowd calendar right now as you are right, it will change.  Ours has changed several times for Dec. since booking back in Jan.  
This is just my opinion, but a dining ressie for my anniversary would be a plus. Eat at a relaxed place, Liberty Tree Tavern for late lunch is an idea, very good food.  If you want to really splurge, Ohana for dinner is really good too. Or Kona for lunch, mmmm.
 That day, get anniversary buttons at City Hall(if at MK) and all the CMs will make it special, heck get them when you first arrive at WDW and the whole trip will be over the top!  We have friends who go on their anniv. and its amazing how much response they get.
But its your trip and any idea you have will make it special, be sure to take time to enjoy what WL and VWL have to offer.  It is like a hideaway from the parks if you want it to be.  
Most of all, have fun!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Inkmahm said:


> Thanks, everyone. My paperwork is done and my bag is ready. Still have one more shower scrub to do in a few hours and them I'm off to the hospital. I know I have a good surgeon, but I'm still nervous. Thanks again for the prayers.


 Wishing you a speedy recovery!! Remember, physical therapy is your friend!


----------



## blossomz

Sending lots of good thoughts and pixie dust to you Ink!!


----------



## bagsmom

No word yet from Inkmahm, I guess?


----------



## twokats

bagsmom said:
			
		

> Inkmahm -- I know everything will turn out great!
> 
> I have a question to throw out to the peanut gallery....
> 
> I've mentioned before that our anniversary will fall during our Disney trip next year.  The crowd calendar has changed since I last looked -- and may change again, I know.  Initially, best park that day was Epcot, but now it is Magic Kingdom.
> 
> It will be very magical being there on our anniversary -- but it will also be a packed day....  that's the park with the most to offer for the kids, so we will be going on lots of rides -- not thinking that a dinner reservation fits into that day.
> 
> The only thing I can think of to make that day a little special is to do the dessert buffet at Tomorrowland Terrace.
> 
> But then we will miss out on the Electric Parade, which I am eager to see for the first time since I was a kid!
> 
> Maybe just having a blanket and a picnic somewhere on the hub will be even more romantic.  (As my husband said "with the kids right there!"   )
> 
> I wonder what the best place is to see both?
> 
> We'll be doing the park in the morning, then going back to the lodge for a long break.... returning in the late afternoon to continue rides, then parade and Wishes.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> Thanks!



Just make sure your anniversary is noted on your reservation as what you are celebrating and they will give you your buttons when you check in at the lodge.  That is what we have always done and you get cm's, other guests plus other anniversary celebrates giving you best wishes plus at a few of the restaurants we even got special desserts.


----------



## twokats

DiznyDi said:


> Our four-footed friends leave paw prints on our hearts. Kathy, I hope your four-footed family member is on the mend and back to her old self real soon.





Muushka said:


> Oh Kathy, what a sad story about the puppies.  I am so sorry for both you and Jasmine.  I hope she gets better soon.
> We love our pets so much and when they hurt, we do too.





KAT4DISNEY said:


> Twokats - hope your pup is doing better.  I'm sure that was scary, sad and also a relief that she has made it thru.



Thanks again for the good thoughts!  She seems a lot better.  Still a little clingy of me and watches if I go out of her sight for too long.  She has been running a little and barking a lot, but she is not attempting to jump up on the sofa yet.  It is amazing how close you can get to the little furballs!!!


----------



## twokats

I guess everyone is having a busy Tuesday.  It has been a long time since I remember so little activity on a weekday!  We are still having the 107+ days.  All the storms keep passing us by so far.  

Brought Kati home from her work at camp Sunday, so I now have help getting the kitchen back in order.  Still have a small bit of painting to do plus moving everything back in.


----------



## Dizny Dad

twokats said:


> I guess everyone is having a busy Tuesday.  It has been a long time since I remember so little activity on a weekday!  . . . . . . . . . . .



And here comes a busy Wednesday!

DiznyDi gets the last of her series of three shots in each knee today.  It is hard trying to keep the doctor's schedule at pace with our Disney Adventures; they just can't seem to grasp the importance of an important life schedule!  If it isn't the office missing the appointment by not requesting approval in a timely manner, or it is the insurance company doing the "do everything we can do to stall" stuff.

And here comes a busy Wednesday!


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> And here comes a busy Wednesday!
> 
> DiznyDi gets the last of her series of three shots in each knee today.  It is hard trying to keep the doctor's schedule at pace with our Disney Adventures; they just can't seem to grasp the importance of an important life schedule!  If it isn't the office missing the appointment by not requesting approval in a timely manner, or it is the insurance company doing the "do everything we can do to stall" stuff.
> 
> And here comes a busy Wednesday!



Life has a way of kicking us in the rear, and yet we can hideaway at places like this, and dream of upcoming trips, and tell others how WDW makes us feel and not get that strange look from the world outside.  Get those Docs in order Dad, be Diane's vigilant force, let them know you both have more important dreams to plan for!


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats said:


> I guess everyone is having a busy Tuesday.  It has been a long time since I remember so little activity on a weekday!  We are still having the 107+ days.  All the storms keep passing us by so far.
> 
> Brought Kati home from her work at camp Sunday, so I now have help getting the kitchen back in order.  Still have a small bit of painting to do plus moving everything back in.



Im sure you are glad to have Kati home.  Good luck with the finishing touches on the remodel and tell Kati hey from us!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Good luck to Di today ! I agree with what JT says !  
Thinking of Ink today too and hoping all went well 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## blossomz

Hey Di...tell those docs they need to get you in shape to walk the parks!  Hope all goes well!


----------



## DiznyDi

thanks Groupies for your warm thoughts. I'm all done now. Typically this will be a very s-l-o-w day for me. I get these every 6 months and plan such that our trips coincide in a timely manner. Unfortunately I'm about a month late this time due to a snafu. We're in good shape for our December trip to the World but not in such good shape for our February trip to Aulani. 

Enjoy your day today!


----------



## MiaSRN62

DiznyDi said:


> thanks Groupies for your warm thoughts. I'm all done now. Typically this will be a very s-l-o-w day for me. I get these every 6 months and plan such that our trips coincide in a timely manner. Unfortunately I'm about a month late this time due to a snafu. We're in good shape for our December trip to the World but not in such good shape for our February trip to Aulani.
> 
> Enjoy your day today!



You and Dad are going to Aulani in Feb !!! How did I miss this ??!!! Whoooo hooo !  I am going to have to live vicariously through you both for that trip !!!!

Hoping things work out with the docs and shots before then Di


----------



## blossomz

Ok. I'm watching live with Kelly (which I never do!) and they are in Aulani this week.  I'm ready!!!!   Aloha!!


----------



## bagsmom

Disney Dad -- good luck to Di!  (I've just had an MRI cancelled due to the very same insurance snafus you mentioned!  Arrgghh!)

Kelly Ripa needs to go somewhere in Aulani and eat something with lots of fat and calories.  My stomach growls just looking at the poor thin girl!

Time for that second pot of coffee!


----------



## Dizny Dad

bagsmom said:


> Disney Dad -- good luck to Di!  (I've just had an MRI cancelled due to the very same insurance snafus you mentioned!  Arrgghh!). . . . . . . . . .



I once accused our insurance representative of throwing out half of their incoming mail every day to slow up the approval and payment process.  After a indignant denial, I asked why was it that it is only in the medical resource provider industry that there is a standard voice menu option to have your insurance company "rebilled"; has the USPS targeted the insurance companies by purposely disposing of their mail?  The utility providers, phone companies, etc. don't seem to have that problem.  There was only silence.  I obviously had been her "call of the day".

This is not meant to reflect any distain on the hard working insurance agents and employees, just a comment on actual life experiences that we all have had.


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> I once accused our insurance representative of throwing out half of their incoming mail every day to slow up the approval and payment process.  After a indignant denial, I asked why was it that it is only in the medical resource provider industry that there is a standard voice menu option to have your insurance company "rebilled"; has the USPS targeted the insurance companies by purposely disposing of their mail?  The utility providers, phone companies, etc. don't seem to have that problem.  There was only silence.  I obviously had been her "call of the day".
> 
> This is not meant to reflect any distain on the hard working insurance agents and employees, just a comment on actual life experiences that we all have had.


Ahhh, health insurance, a very frustrating part of our lives.  T has to deal with our business health insurance providers and it can be very trying for her.  She can be one sweet lady but she will not back down when it comes to such issues.


----------



## tea pot

DiznyDi said:


> thanks Groupies for your warm thoughts. I'm all done now. Typically this will be a very s-l-o-w day for me. I get these every 6 months and plan such that our trips coincide in a timely manner. Unfortunately I'm about a month late this time due to a snafu. We're in good shape for our December trip to the World but not in such good shape for our February trip to Aulani. Enjoy your day today!



*Oh Di* Feel better try to enjoy your slow day sometimes it can be a well needed respite 

*Dad* after 30+ years of being in the medical field I have a tactic that works with all medical agencies.
Be Pleasant, Polite, and Persistence. I become a quiet, calm *Pit Bull *that just won't let go or even go away...until things are resolved. PS this requires lots of Patience  

*Prayers and Pixie dust for Pain Free Knees... for Di and Inkmahm*



bagsmom said:


> Disney Dad -- good luck to Di!  (I've just had an MRI cancelled due to the very same insurance snafus you mentioned!  Arrgghh!)
> 
> Kelly Ripa needs to go somewhere in Aulani and eat something with lots of fat and calories.  My stomach growls just looking at the poor thin girl!
> 
> Time for that second pot of coffee!


----------



## Muushka

and  for our DDi and Ink.  I hope you both feel better quickly.

I am now officially in the 21st century.  Got me a droid.  Went over to a friend's house this morning and her son helped me with some of the stuff that I know nothing about.  Aren't friends wonderful? 

Soon I will be banging our replies from a phone.  Imagine that.


----------



## tea pot

Muushka said:


> and  for our DDi and Ink.  I hope you both feel better quickly.
> 
> I am now officially in the 21st century.  Got me a droid.  :



Congrats on your Droid 
I'm still way behind
 but with all the Disney,quilting and knitting apps
 I have to say I'm tempted to join the modern world.


----------



## Muushka

tea pot said:


> Congrats on your Droid
> I'm still way behind
> but with all the Disney,quilting and knitting apps
> I have to say I'm tempted to join the modern world.



Oh yeah, miss 21st century answered the thread via the email I receive on the phone.
Except I forgot that my reply was to the email! 

So for now, this reply is sent from my laptop!

PS if you don't have a family plan, Virgin Mobile is a steal.  Unlimited data and texts, 300 minutes for $35 a month.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hope everyone has a great FRIDAY!!!!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Muushka said:


> Oh yeah, miss 21st century answered the thread via the email I receive on the phone.
> Except I forgot that my reply was to the email!
> 
> So for now, this reply is sent from my laptop!
> 
> PS if you don't have a family plan, Virgin Mobile is a steal.  Unlimited data and texts, 300 minutes for $35 a month.



When I first got my iPhone I was texting my daughter letting her know we'd landed safely ( in Florida) and continued texting updates to her throughout the course of the day. I was quite dismayed that she never responded. When speaking with her later, I realized I'd been texting to John's (Owners Locker) automated system letting me know my locker had been delivered!  really hard teaching this old dog new tricks. Congratulations Muush on your technological update. The calendar alone is worth it for me. 

95% chance of rain in Ohio today. I'll spend the day getting acquainted with my new sewing machine. 

Have a great week-end Groupies!


----------



## blossomz

Di..that is perfect!


----------



## twokats

Muushka said:


> I am now officially in the 21st century.  Got me a droid.  Went over to a friend's house this morning and her son helped me with some of the stuff that I know nothing about.  Aren't friends wonderful?
> 
> Soon I will be banging our replies from a phone.  Imagine that.



I started out with a Palm pda and had one Palm phone. . . would have stayed with them if they had stayed in the race, but since they did not I had to go to something that had everything in one and since DD Kati had already decided she wanted to go with the IPhone, and most of my immediate family also went that direction, we have had them now for over 2 years.  I had thought about the Droids which some of my boys have, but it has always worked with me sticking with my Kati.  If I have too many questions, she usually has the time to figure it out for us.



tea pot said:


> Congrats on your Droid
> I'm still way behind
> but with all the Disney,quilting and knitting apps
> I have to say I'm tempted to join the modern world.



I say go for it.  I have the new Disney app and I really think it will be a big help on the next trip.  Which by the way is in 40 days!!!



DiznyDi said:


> When I first got my iPhone I was texting my daughter letting her know we'd landed safely ( in Florida) and continued texting updates to her throughout the course of the day. I was quite dismayed that she never responded. When speaking with her later, I realized I'd been texting to John's (Owners Locker) automated system letting me know my locker had been delivered!  really hard teaching this old dog new tricks. Congratulations Muush on your technological update. The calendar alone is worth it for me.
> 
> 95% chance of rain in Ohio today. I'll spend the day getting acquainted with my new sewing machine.
> 
> Have a great week-end Groupies!



I have had a few people text me that I don't think I was their intended recipient, but so far the only snaffu I have made was answering a group text and half the group had no idea who I was.

We had a small amount or should I say a trace amount of sprinkles a couple of nights ago and all it really did was make the humidity unbearable.  It did cool us down to the 95-99 range, but again we are in burn ban mode for our county.  

Have a great weekend groupies and enjoy the new sewing machine Di!  
I am still putting the kitchen back together, but the new storm door at the back was put on yesterday, so all the major items are now finished.  Now if those fairies would just bring the small items back in so I would save some energy in this heat!!!  
Does anyone think Tink and her friends are in my area????????


----------



## tea pot

DiznyDi said:


> 95% chance of rain in Ohio today. I'll spend the day getting acquainted with my new sewing machine.
> 
> Have a great week-end Groupies!



Oooo....  What kind of sewing machine ?


----------



## DiznyDi

The Viking dealer at our local Joann's is having a big sale.  They offered me a 'deal' that I just couldn't turn down to trade in my old Designer SE LE on a new bigger and better model.  I was able to get my computer and my sewing machine 'talking' to one another today and checked with the Viking website to be certain my machine was up to date with all current upgrades.  This is some machine! Once I get beyond the learning curve, I'll be in good shape.


----------



## Muushka

Sweet DDi!  I still have the beautiful WL mug warmer (I typed mig by mistake, Hanname) that you made us, 
I can't imagine what you will be doing now!


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats
I cant do much about Tink(she is so unpredicatable) but I can blow some MooseDust your way!


----------



## jimmytammy

Heading to the Mts. today, taking my folks.  Riding the Blue Ridge Parkway, stopping at a apple orchard where they have yummy warm caramel poured over a freshly peeled, cored, sliced apple mmmmmm!!  Then over to the Mast Store(imagine Ike Godseys store on The Waltons) then eat at Daniel Boone Inn before heading home to watch the Panthers tonight....yea, football season is here!


----------



## tea pot

DiznyDi said:


> The Viking dealer at our local Joann's is having a big sale.  They offered me a 'deal' that I just couldn't turn down to trade in my old Designer SE LE on a new bigger and better model.  I was able to get my computer and my sewing machine 'talking' to one another today and checked with the Viking website to be certain my machine was up to date with all current upgrades.  This is some machine! Once I get beyond the learning curve, I'll be in good shape.





Muushka said:


> Sweet DDi!  I still have the beautiful WL mug warmer (I typed mig by mistake, Hanname) that you made us,
> I can't imagine what you will be doing now!



*Muushka*  That's what I was thinking. 
Wow* Di *sounds exciting! 



jimmytammy said:


> Heading to the Mt's. today, taking my folks.  Riding the Blue Ridge Parkway, stopping at a apple orchard where they have yummy warm caramel poured over a freshly peeled, cored, sliced apple mmmmmm!!  Then over to the Mast Store(imagine Ike Godsey's store on The Waltons) then eat at Daniel Boone Inn before heading home to watch the Panthers tonight....yea, football season is here!



What a lovely drive  
I'll try to talk the Big Guy into a detour
this Jan when we drive down to Fl. 
We tried to go through the mountains
last year but time wouldn't allow it. 

Take Care Groupies 

PS  I love the Waltons
 just caught my favorite episode the other day 
"The Pony Cart"    they're still on insp


----------



## jimmytammy

teapot
Yes, the Waltons are a classic.  Love shows like that!


----------



## Muushka

JT, sounds like a wonderful weekend!

My favorite Walton's was the Christmas one with the 2 elderly ladies who liked to take a holiday nip and the Dad comes home at the end.

And Little House on the Prarie.  Loved that show too!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> JT, sounds like a wonderful weekend!
> 
> My favorite Walton's was the Christmas one with the 2 elderly ladies who liked to take a holiday nip and the Dad comes home at the end.
> 
> And Little House on the Prarie.  Loved that show too!



"The Homecoming" is a favorite of the Walton's for me too. And so many of the episodes when there was the original John Boy and when Grandpa was still alive. Been enjoying them on ISP too. 

AND I grew up 40 miles or so from Walnut Grove. Last month I came close to making it to the annual summer pageant they have - Nellie was there that weekend.   Asking Michael Landon for his picture when I was 9 was one of the biggest highlights in my early life.


----------



## Granny

JT...hope your trip into the mountains was a beautiful and safe one.  


All this talk about the Waltons makes me want to go have a sip of "the recipe".


----------



## Muushka

KAT4DISNEY said:


> "The Homecoming" is a favorite of the Walton's for me too. And so many of the episodes when there was the original John Boy and when Grandpa was still alive. Been enjoying them on ISP too.
> 
> AND I grew up 40 miles or so from Walnut Grove. Last month I came close to making it to the annual summer pageant they have - Nellie was there that weekend.   Asking Michael Landon for his picture when I was 9 was one of the biggest highlights in my early life.



I loved Nellie!  Remeber when she married Percivel?  And Michael Landon!  He was such a sweet man.  And you got to meet him.

What is ISP?



Granny said:


> JT...hope your trip into the mountains was a beautiful and safe one.
> 
> 
> All this talk about the Waltons makes me want to go have a sip of "the recipe".



Granny, stay away from "the recipe", it's too early!!!


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> All this talk about the Waltons makes me want to go have a sip of "the recipe".





*Happy Sunday Groupies!*


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka
ISP is short for Inspirational Channel.  We have it on DISH network.  They play a lot of really good classic shows lie Waltons, Little House, Bonanza, etc.

Granny
I agree with Barb on this, stay away from The Recipe, way too early

Corrine
Happy Sunday to you as well!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Congrats to *Muushka* on her new droid ! Have fun figuring out all it can do (still trying to understand the full capability of my iPhone 4S !).  

And *DDi* congrats on your new sewing machine ! I so wish I could sew. Going on this Fantasy cruise in like 47 days.....trying to figure out how to make those FE's (fish extenders).  I might break down and purchase one on eBay or Etsy.  

Have a great weekend in the mountains *JT* !!!  

I'm on day 6 out of the last 7 of working in the Delivery Room......I'm wiped...but the babies just keep coming !!! Got called in "on-call" twice this week. I NEED a vacation very soon !


----------



## Muushka

Poor Maria, you have been a busy gal!



jimmytammy said:


> Muushka
> ISP is short for Inspirational Channel.  We have it on DISH network.  They play a lot of really good classic shows lie Waltons, Little House, Bonanza, etc.
> 
> Granny
> I agree with Barb on this, stay away from The Recipe, way too early
> 
> Corrine
> Happy Sunday to you as well!



Ah, thanks JT


----------



## tea pot

*Hang in there Maria !
*


----------



## eliza61

MiaSRN62 said:


> Have a great weekend in the mountains *JT* !!!
> 
> *I'm on day 6 out of the last 7 of working in the Delivery Room......I'm wiped...but the babies just keep coming !!! *Got called in "on-call" twice this week. I NEED a vacation very soon !



Well Maria, I read some where that PA had a negative population growth!!!  So new babies actually are a good thing.  

Taking a page from Larry the cable guy, I got lost in NJ today and found a "fire engine" show in a park. ....


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> I loved Nellie!  Remeber when she married Percivel?  And Michael Landon!  He was such a sweet man.  And you got to meet him.
> 
> What is ISP?



Oh yes.  I remember her standing there with a bowl of eggs dumped on her head by Percivel and only caring that he said she was pretty.   

I tried to get my Dad to ask Michael Landon for his picture since he had just been yelling at his kids to tone it down in the pool and I was more than a little intimidated.  But Dad said that if I wanted it I needed to go ask.  So I did - and he was soooo nice about it.  He said sure, laid back in his lounge chair and put on his big old smile.  

As JT said - Inspiration Channel.  (actually I guess they say INSP - but he figured out what I meant!)  We have it on Direct TV too.  Big Valley is another favorite of mine on there - love Victoria Barkley ruling the ranch.


----------



## Muushka

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Oh yes.  I remember her standing there with a bowl of eggs dumped on her head by Percivel and only caring that he said she was pretty.
> 
> I tried to get my Dad to ask Michael Landon for his picture since he had just been yelling at his kids to tone it down in the pool and I was more than a little intimidated.  But Dad said that if I wanted it I needed to go ask.  So I did - and he was soooo nice about it.  He said sure, laid back in his lounge chair and put on his big old smile.
> 
> As JT said - Inspiration Channel.  (actually I guess they say INSP - but he figured out what I meant!)  We have it on Direct TV too.  Big Valley is another favorite of mine on there - love Victoria Barkley ruling the ranch.



Ah yes, we all need a Percival in our lives, don't we!  I loved that episode.  But they sure did find a good replacement for Nellie!

Michael Landon has always been one of my favorite actors.  Ever since Ponderosa!
*
Love the trucks E!*


----------



## cheer4bison

Hi there groupies!

I answered a question today that immediately made me think of all of you.  I bet you all have some excellent additions to this list...

http://disneyworldforum.disney.go.com/questions.aspx?page=1&where=panel&qid=190477&pid=45&cid=109

There were so many other things I wanted to tell her but I ran out of space.  

Hope you are all having a wonderful weekend.

Jill


----------



## jimmytammy

cheer4bison said:


> Hi there groupies!
> 
> I answered a question today that immediately made me think of all of you.  I bet you all have some excellent additions to this list...
> 
> http://disneyworldforum.disney.go.com/questions.aspx?page=1&where=panel&qid=190477&pid=45&cid=109
> 
> There were so many other things I wanted to tell her but I ran out of space.
> 
> Hope you are all having a wonderful weekend.
> 
> Jill



Love it Jill!  Couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## bagsmom

Hey Jill!  I'm glad to read this and will be eager to hear what others think.  When we go next year, y'all may recall that my husband wants fun, relaxing non-park time.  So this is great!

You know, I forget where I read this.... but -- we were contemplating doing the Chip and Dale campfire and movie.  But depending on weather and how tired we are, who knows....

I read somewhere that Wilderness Lodge shows outdoor movies as well.  True?  This might be a nice alternative to going over to FW if we are pooped.

Hope you've all had a nice weekend.  Our kids went back to school this last week.  Summer's over....


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Well Maria, I read some where that PA had a negative population growth!!! So new babies actually are a good thing.



Well what a surpirse this is to us here in the Delivery Room....no signs of slowing down. We could use a few more nurses to take care of some of these new little citizens   Loved your photos *eliza*----looked like some classics.  

Loved your Q&A *Jill* !  Stated like a true Groupie


----------



## Dizny Dad

OK.  Just read the last few days of activities.  But now I'm hung up on "The Recipe".   It will probably be floating around in my head most of the day, wondering what it is . . . . oh, well; I hope Granny brings some of this "recipe" to the next Groupie Meet!


----------



## eliza61

cheer4bison said:


> Hi there groupies!
> 
> I answered a question today that immediately made me think of all of you.  I bet you all have some excellent additions to this list...
> 
> http://disneyworldforum.disney.go.com/questions.aspx?page=1&where=panel&qid=190477&pid=45&cid=109
> 
> There were so many other things I wanted to tell her but I ran out of space.
> 
> Hope you are all having a wonderful weekend.
> 
> Jill



Couldn't have said it better Jill!!  Great answer.


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> OK.  Just read the last few days of activities.  But now I'm hung up on "The Recipe".   It will probably be floating around in my head most of the day, wondering what it is . . . . oh, well; I hope Granny brings some of this "recipe" to the next Groupie Meet!



Hey Dad
The Recipe that the Baldwin ladies made on The Waltons was their fathers recipe for what some refer to as Moonshine (or shine for short) White Lightning, hooch (heard Andy Griffith refer to it as hooch once on his show) Either way, its a good thing those comfy chairs are in the Carolwood Pacific Room cause they will probably come in good use if Granny shows up with the stuff


----------



## cheer4bison

bagsmom said:


> Hey Jill!  I'm glad to read this and will be eager to hear what others think.  When we go next year, y'all may recall that my husband wants fun, relaxing non-park time.  So this is great!
> 
> You know, I forget where I read this.... but -- we were contemplating doing the Chip and Dale campfire and movie.  But depending on weather and how tired we are, who knows....



Last time we stayed at the Lodge I noticed a large inflatable screen down by the beach so, yes, I do believe they are showing movies there now.  Just check the schedule they give you at check-in time for a list of times and movies.


----------



## blossomz

Bags..yes I have seen movies on the beach. They even pause the movie when the water parade comes by!


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> Hey Dad
> The Recipe that the Baldwin ladies made on The Waltons was their fathers recipe for what some refer to as Moonshine (or shine for short) White Lightning, hooch (heard Andy Griffith refer to it as hooch once on his show) Either way, its a good thing those comfy chairs are in the Carolwood Pacific Room cause they will probably come in good use if Granny shows up with the stuff



Not that I'm an advocate of such things, but it is interesting to note that in any archeology dig of early humans, two things are always present: evidence of mice and hooch.  The evidence of mice indicate that we began to store food and water, which attracts things like mice; evidence of hooch comes from the fact that some things saved could get worse but could get better, depending on what they are.  Wild grapes collected in September and stored in clay pots in the back of the cave became better by December, leading to the phrase, Hey those are MY grapes  get away from there.

See you at the Groupie Meet; where there will be evidence of a Mouse, and probably some hooch . . .


----------



## twokats

bagsmom said:
			
		

> Hey Jill!  I'm glad to read this and will be eager to hear what others think.  When we go next year, y'all may recall that my husband wants fun, relaxing non-park time.  So this is great!
> 
> You know, I forget where I read this.... but -- we were contemplating doing the Chip and Dale campfire and movie.  But depending on weather and how tired we are, who knows....
> 
> I read somewhere that Wilderness Lodge shows outdoor movies as well.  True?  This might be a nice alternative to going over to FW if we are pooped.
> 
> Hope you've all had a nice weekend.  Our kids went back to school this last week.  Summer's over....



The setup was really nice. I walked by it several evenings as I was going to the main lodge and a few times I stopped and watched parts that would catch my interest.  Probably when the kids and I go back we will see more. I will let you know.  Countdown is 37 days!!!


----------



## bagsmom

Thanks, all!

Kathy -- very excited for you!!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> Not that I'm an advocate of such things, but it is interesting to note that in any archeology dig of early humans, two things are always present: evidence of mice and hooch.  The evidence of mice indicate that we began to store food and water, which attracts things like mice; evidence of hooch comes from the fact that some things saved could get worse but could get better, depending on what they are.  Wild grapes collected in September and stored in clay pots in the back of the cave became better by December, leading to the phrase, Hey those are MY grapes  get away from there.
> 
> See you at the Groupie Meet; where there will be evidence of a Mouse, and probably some hooch . . .


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> See you at the Groupie Meet; where there will be evidence of a Mouse, and probably some hooch . . .



  Well played, DDad!


----------



## Muushka

Dizny Dad said:


> Not that I'm an advocate of such things, but it is interesting to note that in any archeology dig of early humans, two things are always present: evidence of mice and hooch.  The evidence of mice indicate that we began to store food and water, which attracts things like mice; evidence of hooch comes from the fact that some things saved could get worse but could get better, depending on what they are.  Wild grapes collected in September and stored in clay pots in the back of the cave became better by December, leading to the phrase, Hey those are MY grapes  get away from there.
> 
> See you at the Groupie Meet; where there will be evidence of a Mouse, and probably some hooch . . .



Hooch!  I haven't heard it called that in years.  That is what our Irish used to call it!

Too funny DDad


----------



## Inkmahm

I am alive and doing well!  I apologize for not getting back here sooner.

My surgery to replace my left knee went very well last week Monday.  The rest of that day and night, not so much.  Exactly as I feared, they didn't coordinate with my pain management doctor and I was NOT getting enough pain meds to come close to keeping me from being in agony.    I think my mom prayed the hardest but I know there were a LOT of prayers out there for me.  By Tuesday, they got the pain management doctor that my surgeon usually uses involved and he upped the drugs for me.  Yay!  Finally, some relief.  I know that I"m getting more drugs than most because the nurses looked at me like I was already an addict.  For you medical types, I'm getting 30 mg of morphine sulfate ER every 8 hours and then 15 mg of oxycodone every 3 hours around the clock.

The problem switched to being one of trying to stay awake after the pain meds were increased.  That's where I am right now.  It can take me 45 minutes to think clearly enough to write down a time and planned time for drug taken and to be taken on my tracking list. I get just zonked.  And then there are times, usually in the middle of the night, when I am awake.  Like now!  My days and nights are somewhat reversed.  

Lucky the DIS keeps what you are typing for ahwile, just dozed off there again.
Anyway, my physical therapy is going well.  I went today and they did massage of the hamstring which both hurt like double hockey sticks and then felt good at the same time.  I am walking well with my cane.  I can get my leg in and out of bed on my own.  I can do the two stairs necessary to get in and out of the house.  AND I can get into the car without screaming.  Each day something gets to be a little easier to do so that is my encouragemet to keep going.  Even just walking backwards was a challenge until yesterday!  

Dynaguy is worth his weight in gold.  He takes wonderful care of me and I try not to bug him for too much help, but it is amazing how many things we take for granted that we can do with two knees and can't with just one.  His main job (other than feeding me) is to put this knee machine on and off of the bed/me several times each day.  I thought it was a pretty cool machine and liked it until I found out from the therapist on Friday that I really needed to crank the degrees on it to bend my knee more.  Now it is a little mini torture machine, but I use it because I have to.   Douglas has been such a rock for me, I am blessed beyond belief.  Even when I am snapping at him, he says it is just the pain and he loves me anyway.  What a guy.

So, right now I have a left leg that is straighter and I think longer than my right leg.  When I get my right knee replaced in December, I believe they will be even again and I may get some height back that I thought I lost.  I'd always been 5'7" and then they started measuring me at 5'6" or so.  I know I could be shrinking already from my age, but I also believe my bowlegs from the bad knees are part of the problem.

I'll try to be around more often  with updates.  The summary so far is that you all did wonderful and your prayers were answered.  Thank you so much!  When the nurses weren't listening to me a week ago, I know that God was listening and sent the one nurse who finally paid attention and got me the drugs I needed.
And if this post doesn't make sense when I read it again later on, I blame the drugs.  I've been off on a few things with my mind just being like sludge.

Thanks again!  All of you are great.


----------



## Inkmahm

Dizny Dad said:


> And here comes a busy Wednesday!
> 
> DiznyDi gets the last of her series of three shots in each knee today.  It is hard trying to keep the doctor's schedule at pace with our Disney Adventures; they just can't seem to grasp the importance of an important life schedule!  If it isn't the office missing the appointment by not requesting approval in a timely manner, or it is the insurance company doing the "do everything we can do to stall" stuff.
> 
> And here comes a busy Wednesday!



I hope the shots helped her.  I was getting those, too, and thought I had the perfect schedule with getting them in October 2011 before our F&W trip to WDW and then scheduled six months later in April.  I'd always be at the end of the shots for our March trips Home but the October shots would cover TWO trips to WDW.

Then I found out every six months is measured differently by the insurance company.  You can't get the first shot of the next series until 6 months after the last shot of the last series.  So I couldn't get my April shots until May and I was a month late, too.

 I suffered in March and a lot more in April and early May just waiting for my shots to start on May 10.  Except this time I didn't get the relief from them at all that I had gotten last fall.  I was still limping along with a cane and in bad pain.  That's what lead me to the surgeon just a couple weeks after the last shot.  I knew I was doomed and would never make it walking the way that I was.

I hope DisneyDi has better luck that I did with the shots.  While I"m very glad to have had my knee replaced, it is not much fun.  If I could walk okay with just getting shots now and then, I'd still be doing that instead.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Inkmahm said:


> I hope the shots helped her.  . . . . . . . every six months is measured differently by the insurance company.  . . . . . I hope DisneyDi has better luck that I did with the shots.  . . . . . . . .



*Inkmahm -* Thoughts and prayers for you this AM!

DiznyDi has been getting the shots in her knees for about seven years now.  they don't always work well, but she still has a narrow gap between bones so the surgeon says it just isnt time for new knees yet.  This past series of shots seems to have helped a little bit better.  Her pace on our daily walks has pick up.  Dont tell her, but there have been a few times I have had difficulty in keeping up!

And yes, one has to fully understand The Game needed to be played when it comes to health care and insurance.  DiznyDi has always been able to work in the shots, but the schedule does have a skew to it, so every once in a while shot of cortisone would need to suffice with a few months gap before getting the shots again, stretching the pace out maybe 9 months to allow the schedule to again be used for that six months fix in The World.

Glad to hear Dynaguy is right with you!

Stand tall; keep walking . . .


----------



## jimmytammy

Inkmahm
So glad to see you back here!  Sounds like progress is in the works, and thats good.  And your posts sound perfectly legible, hey if you do say something off the wall, we understand, again, just glad you are back and communicating.  Prayers continuing.


----------



## eliza61

Inkmahm said:


> I hope the shots helped her.  I was getting those, too, and thought I had the perfect schedule with getting them in October 2011 before our F&W trip to WDW and then scheduled six months later in April.  I'd always be at the end of the shots for our March trips Home but the October shots would cover TWO trips to WDW.
> 
> Then I found out every six months is measured differently by the insurance company.  You can't get the first shot of the next series until 6 months after the last shot of the last series.  So I couldn't get my April shots until May and I was a month late, too.
> 
> I suffered in March and a lot more in April and early May just waiting for my shots to start on May 10.  Except this time I didn't get the relief from them at all that I had gotten last fall.  I was still limping along with a cane and in bad pain.  That's what lead me to the surgeon just a couple weeks after the last shot.  I knew I was doomed and would never make it walking the way that I was.
> 
> I hope DisneyDi has better luck that I did with the shots.  While I"m very glad to have had my knee replaced, it is not much fun.*  If I could walk okay with just getting shots now and then, I'd still be doing that instead*.




that is so interesting to me INk because I am the exact opposite.  While recovery for my knee replacement was long and hard, I haven't had one whit of pain since.  Man was it so worth it.  First I had to fight with the insurance company because they don't like to do them on 50 year olds (some thing about them not lasting the life of the patient).  I have osteoporosis and osteoarthritis and it was getting next to impossible to walk.  

Dad, give my love to Di.  Isn't it amazing how we take simply things for granted until we can't do them anymore?


----------



## blossomz

Disney dad..love to Di.  Hope she is doing well!

Ink...lots of good thoughts and pixie dust on your recovery.  It seems the older we get...the longer it takes to recover from such things!  Glad you found some time to let us know how you are doing!


----------



## bagsmom

DisneyDi and Inkmahm -- speedy recovery to you both!  (Ink -- a very coherent post for someone who was "flying high.")  

After my Dad's hip replacement, same thing happened -- was brought to a room with NO PAIN MEDS!  He was trying to be brave and was on the verge of crying.  My Mom didn't know what to do, so I made myself as obnoxious as possible and went up and down the halls bugging everyone I could.  Just insane!

I hope you both stay pain free for as long as possible!

Gotta be in good shape for cruising around THE LODGE!  (Do you like the clever way I mentioned the lodge in there?)


----------



## twokats

Yea to the good news from Ink and Di.  So far, knock on wood, I have not had knee problems ( although DH does) but since the diagnosis of bursitis in both hips I have a horror of getting in almost the same situation of trouble walking because of my hips.  So far I have only had a shot in the right one after I hurt it the last day of our vacation. I have thought about getting the left one done before we go back to the world since that is where I originally hurt that one on the December trip.  And it does not take much of a stumble to cause a little pain.


----------



## horselover

Dizny Dad said:


> See you at the Groupie Meet; where there will be evidence of a Mouse, and probably some hooch . . .



Hmmmm, at our groupie meet we only had cake!  I guess next time I'll bring the hooch instead!   

Inkmahm - thinking of you & wishing you a speedy recovery.     

Only 4 more sleeps until one night at Disney & 5 more sleeps until the cruise!            We're doing one night at OKW (with a dinner at Kona - can't miss my Lapu Lapu!) before heading to the port on Sunday.  So excited!   Crazy busy with work but that's a good thing.  I'll have earned that cruse by the time it rolls around!


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday, TammyNC!

I hope it is the best!


----------



## Dizny Dad

horselover said:


> Hmmmm, at our groupie meet we only had cake!  I guess next time I'll bring the hooch instead!    . . . . . . . . . . . . . Only 4 more sleeps until one night at Disney & 5 more sleeps until the cruise!            We're doing one night at OKW (with a dinner at Kona - can't miss my Lapu Lapu!) . . . . . .



EVIDENCE, I said _EVIDENCE_ (like smiling faces); but if you want to bring the Groupies Lapu Lapus for the treat, no one will complain.  But I have to say, the cake was delicious!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday to the love of my life, TammyNC!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62




----------



## horselover

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TAMMY!!!


----------



## stopher1

Greetings Groupies!  

Just popping in to say hi.  

I hope you're all doing well on this Wednesday.  

Happy Birthday Tammy!


----------



## Muushka

horselover said:
			
		

> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TAMMY!!!
> 
> http://www.glitter-graphics.com



Yes happy birthday Tammy!  I hope it is a fun day for you.  Now where do we want to meet for lunch????           

Ink, so glad all went well.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Inkmahm said:


> I am alive and doing well!  I apologize for not getting back here sooner.
> 
> My surgery to replace my left knee went very well last week Monday.  The rest of that day and night, not so much.  Exactly as I feared, they didn't coordinate with my pain management doctor and I was NOT getting enough pain meds to come close to keeping me from being in agony.    I think my mom prayed the hardest but I know there were a LOT of prayers out there for me.  By Tuesday, they got the pain management doctor that my surgeon usually uses involved and he upped the drugs for me.  Yay!  Finally, some relief.  I know that I"m getting more drugs than most because the nurses looked at me like I was already an addict.  For you medical types, I'm getting 30 mg of morphine sulfate ER every 8 hours and then 15 mg of oxycodone every 3 hours around the clock
> 
> Thanks again!  All of you are great.



*Ink*....so happy to hear you are doing better !  Being an RN, I can tell you that is A LOT of pain medication. I think I'd be comatose from it. But if you need it, then you should get it. I did a rotation in the PACU (Post Anesthesia Care Unit---or Recovery Room as most know it) 2 years ago.  Saw all kinds of people coming out of surgery.  Knee replacement patients appeared to be some of the ones that had the most post-op pain. I cringed watching them. They looked way more uncomfortable that the post op C-section patients I care for.  I give you credit for being so positive about your surgery and recovery. All the best in your continued rehab.  Keep in touch when you can & get lots of rest 

Oh...and HI *CHRISTOPHER* !!!!  Happy Wednesday to you as well !!!!


----------



## Corinne

*Ink*So happy to hear from you, and wish you the best in your recovery!
*
Happy Birthday Tammy!*

And may I just add.....my countdown is down to one month!

PS--we switched to the BCV hope all can forgive me


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Wishing you speedy recovery Inkmahm and hope that the pain subsides soon.   

*Happy Birthday Tammy!  *

The Recipe at Groupie meets???  I have got to get to one of those!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Happy Birthday Tammy!*
I was almost late to the party.  Hope you've enjoyed your special day.


----------



## Inkmahm

eliza61 said:


> that is so interesting to me INk because I am the exact opposite.  While recovery for my knee replacement was long and hard, I haven't had one whit of pain since.  Man was it so worth it.  First I had to fight with the insurance company because they don't like to do them on 50 year olds (some thing about them not lasting the life of the patient).  I have osteoporosis and osteoarthritis and it was getting next to impossible to walk.
> 
> Dad, give my love to Di.  Isn't it amazing how we take simply things for granted until we can't do them anymore?



Oh, I'm glad to have had the surgery and I look forward to having the right one done in December, too.  But if I could avoid the pain and rehab of knee replacement and still be able to walk just by getting the Synvisc shots?  In a heartbeat.  

The surgeon took one look at my xrays and said my knees were badly worn, no space left, bone on bone.  I really had no choice BUT to do the surgery at this point.


----------



## Inkmahm

Happy Birthday to a wonderful Groupie, TammyNC!!!


----------



## Inkmahm

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Ink*....so happy to hear you are doing better !  Being an RN, I can tell you that is A LOT of pain medication. I think I'd be comatose from it. But if you need it, then you should get it. I did a rotation in the PACU (Post Anesthesia Care Unit---or Recovery Room as most know it) 2 years ago.  Saw all kinds of people coming out of surgery.  Knee replacement patients appeared to be some of the ones that had the most post-op pain. I cringed watching them. They looked way more uncomfortable that the post op C-section patients I care for.  I give you credit for being so positive about your surgery and recovery. All the best in your continued rehab.  Keep in touch when you can & get lots of rest
> 
> Oh...and HI *CHRISTOPHER* !!!!  Happy Wednesday to you as well !!!!



I figured that out after one of the nurses told me that people are often asleep before she finished putting the morphine in the IV at the dosage I was given and I was still wide awake.  The problem is having had the narcotics BEFORE surgery for so long.  Vicodin from the ortho doc had become like candy to me, every 4 hours at 7.5/500 didn't seem to do a thing for me (unless I missed a dose and then realized how much MORE I did hurt without it.)  The pain management doc saw me about 3 weeks before my knee surgery and put me on the 15 mg rotating morphine and oxycodone. Also said I would need double that dosage after surgery, which I did.  I'm hoping to cut back some after I see her again next Thursday.  I don't want to me on this many drugs until my December surgery because then I can't imagine what they will be able to give me for pain for the right knee replacement!  Morphine really doesn't seem to do as much for me as the oxycodone. Maybe I'm just abnormallu resistent to this crap?  The endodontist has a hard time getting my mouth frozen and keeping it frozen when I have to have root canal work done, too.  I always get the impression that he is giving me way more drugs than he usually needs to use.

As for me, the pain management doc says the same thing.  If I need the drugs to manage the pain, I get them.  Then when I'm done with the surgeries we work on getting me off of the drugs.  It may take a lot longer than I'd hoped, but I will get there.

And bringing this back around to our beloved Lodge, have I missed any more planning for the December Groupie meet?   I worked on ADRs and other planning type stuff for the trip before I went in for surgery and I have a big "?" for when the meet will be.


----------



## TammyNC

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes!! It was a great day, I have the best family and friends!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> *Inkmaham* : Morphine really doesn't seem to do as much for me as the oxycodone. Maybe I'm just abnormallu resistent to this crap? The endodontist has a hard time getting my mouth frozen and keeping it frozen when I have to have root canal work done, too. I always get the impression that he is giving me way more drugs than he usually needs to use.



*Ink*, I often have trouble getting my post-op C-section patients comfortable with morphine....I don't think it's the best for many types of post-operative patients. I always ask the doctor if I can give my patients Dilaudid post-op. I find it works better. My husband had major abdominal surgery in 2010. I told him before he went in to surgery to ask for Dilaudid in the Recov Room. I told him they always try and give Morphine but I personally never felt it worked as well. Sure enough, he was in the Recovery Room for 4.5-5 hrs after his surgery due to uncontrolled pain (normal Recov Room time is 1-2 hrs). He said after 2 hrs of getting morphine he asked for Dilaudid and that made the difference. I knew this would happen and it's why I gave him the head's up.  
Also I like a combination of something called Toradol (IV) and Percocet for my patients. 
Good luck Ink !!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

TammyNC said:


> Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes!! It was a great day, I have the best family and friends!!



 (that's a big "LIKE" !)


----------



## Inkmahm

I have another prayer request, besides the continuing prayers for me.  You guys are doing a great job for me as my rehab is going well and I feel good.  And yes, I know I've been out of surgery for only 10 days at this point.   I know I have hours and hours of rehab yet ahead of me, but in the end, I will be able to walk well for the first time in many years.  Thank you!

This next prayer request is much harder for me to make.  We found out yesterday that my dad's cousin (only 66 years old) was diagnosed last week with small cell lung cancer.  I guess it would normally be treatable except it has already spread to the bone.  Another test yesterday shows it is in the brain and skull, too.  We lost my dad to pancreas cancer when he was 69 so I have some idea of what Steve is facing.  I wish I didn't.  Please help me pray for Steve to have as much comfortable time as possible left for him so that he can be ready for this next phase of the circle of life.  He has 5 grown sons and a grandson in addition to his wife.   Steve also retired early and has been running a soup kitchen out of a local church with his wife to help the needy in one of the poorer areas where we live.  His loss will be felt by many.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Inkmahm said:


> I have another prayer request, besides the continuing prayers for me.  You guys are doing a great job for me as my rehab is going well and I feel good.  And yes, I know I've been out of surgery for only 10 days at this point.  ;P  I know I have hours and hours of rehab yet ahead of me, but in the end, I will be able to walk well for the first time in many years.  Thank you!
> 
> This next prayer request is much harder for me to make.  We found out yesterday that my dad's cousin (only 66 years old) was diagnosed last week with small cell lung cancer.  I guess it would normally be treatable except it has already spread to the bone.  Another test yesterday shows it is in the brain and skull, too.  We lost my dad to pancreas cancer when he was 69 so I have some idea of what Steve is facing.  I wish I didn't.  Please help me pray for Steve to have as much comfortable time as possible left for him so that he can be ready for this next phase of the circle of life.  He has 5 grown sons and a grandson in addition to his wife.   Steve also retired early and has been running a soup kitchen out of a local church with his wife to help the needy in one of the poorer areas where we live.  His loss will be felt by many.



OMG Ink.....you've got my prayers ! We lost my mother-in-law to the same thing. She survived 2 years (chemo/radiation) after the intial diagnosis. I pray Steve is able to recover. Every year better and better forms of treatment come out. Hugs !


----------



## eliza61

Inkmahm said:


> This next prayer request is much harder for me to make.  We found out yesterday that my dad's cousin (only 66 years old) was diagnosed last week with small cell lung cancer.  I guess it would normally be treatable except it has already spread to the bone.  Another test yesterday shows it is in the brain and skull, too.  We lost my dad to pancreas cancer when he was 69 so I have some idea of what Steve is facing.  I wish I didn't.  Please help me pray for Steve to have as much comfortable time as possible left for him so that he can be ready for this next phase of the circle of life.  He has 5 grown sons and a grandson in addition to his wife.   Steve also retired early and has been running a soup kitchen out of a local church with his wife to help the needy in one of the poorer areas where we live.  His loss will be felt by many.





*Ink*, first glad your knee surgery went well.  Remember pain meds are your friend.   I've got my prayer warriors on Steve's case (which is my baby brothers name so I know he's a great guy!!).  I firmly believe in miracles.  

*TammyNC*,  Can't believe I almost missed the party!!  Hope you had a magical birthday.


----------



## Inkmahm

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Ink*, I often have trouble getting my post-op C-section patients comfortable with morphine....I don't think it's the best for many types of post-operative patients. I always ask the doctor if I can give my patients Dilaudid post-op. I find it works better. My husband had major abdominal surgery in 2010. I told him before he went in to surgery to ask for Dilaudid in the Recov Room. I told him they always try and give Morphine but I personally never felt it worked as well. Sure enough, he was in the Recovery Room for 4.5-5 hrs after his surgery due to uncontrolled pain (normal Recov Room time is 1-2 hrs). He said after 2 hrs of getting morphine he asked for Dilaudid and that made the difference. I knew this would happen and it's why I gave him the head's up.
> Also I like a combination of something called Toradol (IV) and Percocet for my patients.
> Good luck Ink !!!



Mia, any chance I can recruit you to be my nurse in December?  Maybe we could turn a nice two bedroom at VWL into a recovery ward and we could spend Chrismas their with our families.  How cool would that be?

In any case, you are correct as to the pain medicine they eventualy used for me, too.  I had that Toradol (IV)  if that is the one that is the anti-inflamatory.  The day of surgery they were giving me 4 mg of morphine by IV but I don't remember how often.  The paid doc switched that to Dilaudid and that did help.   I don't think I got Dilaudid more than a day though because they had to get me off the IV drugs and onto morphine pills so that I could leave the hospital.   I will most defiitely ask to have the Didlaudid right after surgery instead of morphine in December.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Inkmahm said:


> Mia, any chance I can recruit you to be my nurse in December?  Maybe we could turn a nice two bedroom at VWL into a recovery ward and we could spend Chrismas their with our families.  How cool would that be?
> 
> .



You had me at "VWL" !!!  

But sure ! Any day !  I hope your December post-op experience is a much better one. Hang in there Ink !


----------



## Inkmahm

MiaSRN62 said:


> OMG Ink.....you've got my prayers ! We lost my mother-in-law to the same thing. She survived 2 years (chemo/radiation) after the intial diagnosis. I pray Steve is able to recover. Every year better and better forms of treatment come out. Hugs !



Really?  Two years?  I haven't asked about any estimate they may have been given for Steve but with the cancer already in the brain and bones, I thought it would be a matter of months, not years.  My dad lasted almost 5 months with the Pancreas cancer but he was not good for the last 4 of those months.

And back to the theme of the lodge... in Steve's case, he has kids who love Disney as much as DynaGuy and I do.  They travel there often for family vacations.  The only person I've ever given DVC points to for a wedding gift was one of Steve's sons.  They did a road trip to WDW for their honeymoon because the new daughter-in-law is a nurse and had a new job to start right after the wedding.  They love animals so I booked them at AKV.  Now I wonder if Steve could be well enough for an adult version of a "Make a Wish" trip...   Hmmmmm.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Inkmahm said:


> Really?  Two years?  I haven't asked about any estimate they may have been given for Steve but with the cancer already in the brain and bones, I thought it would be a matter of months, not years.  My dad lasted almost 5 months with the Pancreas cancer but he was not good for the last 4 of those months.
> 
> And back to the theme of the lodge... in Steve's case, he has kids who love Disney as much as DynaGuy and I do.  They travel there often for family vacations.  The only person I've ever given DVC points to for a wedding gift was one of Steve's sons.  They did a road trip to WDW for their honeymoon because the new daughter-in-law is a nurse and had a new job to start right after the wedding.  They love animals so I booked them at AKV.  Now I wonder if Steve could be well enough for an adult version of a "Make a Wish" trip...   Hmmmmm.


My mil did not have it in her bones or lymph nodes......only a small spot in her brain. It all was caught early---she went in to the ER with pneumonia and it was caught on a routine chest x-ray.  They were able to keep it at bay for a while. Every case is different and "staged" differently depending on the amount of metastasis.  She was strong. We took her on a Wonder cruise within 6 months of her diagnosis and we are so thankful we will always have those memories.  I think it's great you booked Steve at AKV.  There are a few organizations that will send loved ones to places. My friend from work went through one 2 years ago. Her husband had a rare form of brain cancer and passed away at age 39. They went to WDW.  I can get the name of the organization from her if you would like. Let me know Ink.  Thoughts and prayers !


----------



## tea pot

jimmytammy said:


> Hey Dad
> The Recipe that the Baldwin ladies made on The Waltons was their fathers recipe for what some refer to as Moonshine (or shine for short) White Lightning, hooch (heard Andy Griffith refer to it as hooch once on his show) Either way, its a good thing those comfy chairs are in the Carolwood Pacific Room cause they will probably come in good use if Granny shows up with the stuff



*Hey Jimmy and Dad*
Granny wasn't a fan of the "Recipe" But Grandpa was 
he kept it in the wood shop in a ball jar 
(Yup I've watch a lot of re-runs)
???? unless you're talking about "Our Granny"
If so then as Gilda Radner would say..... Never Mind 




MiaSRN62 said:


> *Ink*, I often have trouble getting my post-op C-section patients comfortable with morphine....I don't think it's the best for many types of post-operative patients. I always ask the doctor if I can give my patients Dilaudid post-op. I find it works better. My husband had major abdominal surgery in 2010. I told him before he went in to surgery to ask for Dilaudid in the Recov Room. I told him they always try and give Morphine but I personally never felt it worked as well. Sure enough, he was in the Recovery Room for 4.5-5 hrs after his surgery due to uncontrolled pain (normal Recov Room time is 1-2 hrs). He said after 2 hrs of getting morphine he asked for Dilaudid and that made the difference. I knew this would happen and it's why I gave him the head's up.
> Also I like a combination of something called Toradol (IV) and Percocet for my patients.
> Good luck Ink !!!



*Maria*
You took the words right out of my mouth!!!
As a past PACU/recovery room /ortho nurse
I completely concur

*Ink*
Sometimes it's hard to be a fierce self advocate when you're  in pain
but hang in there and keep asking for what you need
Prayers and Pixie dust for You and Your Special Guy 

*Jill*
Loved your response
Thanks for setting the mood 
I'm doing the *29 Day Happy Dance *







*Happy Belated Birthday Tammy  *


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Tammy* - so sorry I missed your B'Day . . hope it was _swell_ . . . but you know how it goes; just when you are having a good time, workin' gets in the way . .


----------



## Muushka

*Tea Pot*, or should I say, Emily, it was indeed our Granny!  But I think you already knew that


----------



## bagsmom

Wow -- so much happening on here -- Hugs to all for the sad stuff and the glad stuff!

I'm headed to bed...  dead on my feet after the first full week of kids back in school.  Big yawn!

Good night and good thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Dizny Dad

OK - Morning Question - Is it a good thing to be known in your circles as the Go-To-Disney person for information?

Yesterday during a conversation with a staff member, they asked if I knew if there was a Disney store in Pittsburgh and where it was, as they were traveling there next week (~1.5 hrs. away) and wanted to put it into their plans if their was one.  Although I could answer every question they had about a September trip to WDW they were planning, the look on her face when I said "I have no idea" put all other answers I offered in question.  Man, it can be a tough crowd.


----------



## jimmytammy

Inkmahm
Prayers for Steve will be lifted by us

teapot
Yes, that Granny was way against the Recipe, our Granny, well the verdict is still out (just kiddin Granny)

Dad
Just like a good CM, we cant have "all" the answers  Its like asking a popcorn vendor in MK what the wait time is for Tower of Terror at that moment, he/she cant know it all!


----------



## tea pot

Dizny Dad said:


> OK - Morning Question - if I knew if there was a Disney store in Pittsburgh



Here you go Dad 


South Hills Village
421 South Hills Village
 Pittsburgh, PA 15241
 Phone: (412) 831-5010 

http://www.simon.com/mall/TenantDetail.aspx?id=159&tid=16604


----------



## tea pot

*Tags arrived today *

28 sleeps till our split stay at our Beloved Lodge and BLT

#1,000 Post  call for more


----------



## blossomz

Dizny Dad said:


> OK - Morning Question - Is it a good thing to be known in your circles as the Go-To-Disney person for information?
> 
> Yesterday during a conversation with a staff member, they asked if I knew if there was a Disney store in Pittsburgh and where it was, as they were traveling there next week (~1.5 hrs. away) and wanted to put it into their plans if their was one.  Although I could answer every question they had about a September trip to WDW they were planning, the look on her face when I said "I have no idea" put all other answers I offered in question.  Man, it can be a tough crowd.



  Been in that position many times!  Google is my friend!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Dizny Dad said:


> OK - Morning Question - Is it a good thing to be known in your circles as the Go-To-Disney person for information?
> 
> Yesterday during a conversation with a staff member, they asked if I knew if there was a Disney store in Pittsburgh and where it was, as they were traveling there next week (~1.5 hrs. away) and wanted to put it into their plans if their was one.  Although I could answer every question they had about a September trip to WDW they were planning, *the look on her face when I said "I have no idea" put all other answers I offered in question.  Man, it can be a tough crowd.*



too funny *Dad* !!!  So many Disney Stores have been closing left and right ....it's hard to keep up with it. Looks like *Joy* found the address for you though 

And YAAYYYY *Teapot* on the ME tags !!! "LIKE"


----------



## twokats

tea pot said:
			
		

> Tags arrived today
> 
> 28 sleeps till our split stay at our Beloved Lodge and BLT
> 
> #1,000 Post  call for more



Mine arrived yesterday!!!   Our count is 33 days til we are at home!


----------



## MiaSRN62

twokats said:


> Mine arrived yesterday!!!   Our count is 33 days til we are at home!



*40 days till VWL for me !!!!! *


----------



## jimmytammy

We are still in the triple digits...107 days til OKW, 105 til All Star Sports.  T booked that yesterday with a AAA rate but hoping AP rates will come out soon


----------



## wildernessDad

105 days left for us until VWL, but who's counting?


----------



## blossomz

31 days till I'm cruisin Disney style!    (since we are announcing!)


----------



## bagsmom

Teapot, Kathy, Maria, Blossomz --

So excited for all of you!!!!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

wildernessDad said:


> 105 days left for us until VWL, but who's counting?



We are


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> We are



We too .

Plus we just had to pay the balance on our cruise, so I know we are getting closer!


----------



## DiznyDi

bagsmom said:


> Teapot, Kathy, Maria, Blossomz --
> 
> So excited for all of you!!!!!!!



Ditto!
110 days for us. Sure would like to be going down for F&W and MNSSHP.
I've had a busy week: moms house was broken into not one but twice within 24 hrs. Lots of police/ detectives. Now dealing with insurance and home security personnel. I've really missed my Groupies!

Karen: continued prayers for healing as you face rehab for your knees and kudos  to Dynaguy for being one attentive spouse!

Ohio is now in the 70's. Nice with a gentle breeze. Certainly a pleasant respite from our record-breaking high temps. 

I think I saw on FB that Julie is in the World....... Enjoy your stay and think of us every once in a while.


----------



## Muushka

Oh Di, I am so sorry about your mom being broken in to, twice.  AAAKKKKK.

Pixie dust to both you and Di Mom.


----------



## jimmytammy

Di 
That stinks  Thief's have no place in this world, Im usually a pretty passive guy, let things roll off my back(as best I can), but I cant stand a thief, esp. one who preys on elderly.  I hope your Mom recovers from this and feels at peace soon.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Dynaguy!!!!


----------



## blossomz

Di..so sorry about your Mom's.  That is ridiculous!

And...HAPPY BIRTHDAY DYNAGUY!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Di*...so sorry about your mom's house being broken in to !!!  Scary and stressful. 

Yes....*Julie* is in WDW. She's posting some cute "Disney bear" photos on Facebook   Sure looks like she's having fun 

And HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO DYNAGUY !!!!!


----------



## twokats

My computer is not cooperating with me tonight but I also wanted to tall Dynaguy to have a very happy birthday.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday Dynaguy!!*


----------



## Dizny Dad

Hey, *Dynaguy*, 

 HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Dizny Dad

You all know that sometimes, as a parent, you find the need to share what your little darlings are doing, so _please forgive me _. . . .

Our daughter, Pastor Katie, with DSIL Pastor Luke's help, gives her children's sermon yesterday . . . . 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jk1b9RPhdaA&feature=colike

DiznyDi & I are in there if you look quick in the beginning . .you know parents; always lurking around . . .


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> You all know that sometimes, as a parent, you find the need to share what your little darlings are doing, so _please forgive me _. . . .
> 
> Our daughter, Pastor Katie, with DSIL Pastor Luke's help, gives her children's sermon yesterday . . . .
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jk1b9RPhdaA&feature=colike
> 
> DiznyDi & I are in there if you look quick in the beginning . .you know parents; always lurking around . . .



Dont blame you for being proud, watched it and loved it!  Great message for all ages


----------



## tea pot

jimmytammy said:


> Dont blame you for being proud, watched it and loved it!  Great message for all ages



Ditto *Di and Dad *What a blessing they must be to you and their church 







Dynaguy Hope you had a Great Birthday Day !


----------



## twinklebug

Hey all - not sure if it's been noted, it seems that when it's raining out the nighttime beach movie is moved indoors to the Villa's train room. My plan to read by the fire before bed last night was put aside. Will have to save the last chapters for tonight 

For any who many be concerned: the children were very well behaved and quietly sat on the floors while the few lucky parents sat by the fire places both in the train room and in the lobby. Minimal disturbance.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Dizny Dad said:


> You all know that sometimes, as a parent, you find the need to share what your little darlings are doing, so _please forgive me _. . . .
> 
> Our daughter, Pastor Katie, with DSIL Pastor Luke's help, gives her children's sermon yesterday . . . .
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jk1b9RPhdaA&feature=colike
> 
> DiznyDi & I are in there if you look quick in the beginning . .you know parents; always lurking around . . .



Very nice *Dizny Dad*.....your daughter is a wonderful pastor and teacher. She really knows how to relate to the children on their level. Great message. 

*twinklebug*...continue to enjoy you VWL time...and hope you get to read those final chapters


----------



## wildernessDad

JT, I sent you a PM on this.

But it's the first time I've used the online reservation system and I like how they show you which points will be used in what order.

We've changed from 1 week in May, 2013 in a 1 bedroom to 5 nights in May, 2013 in a 2 bedroom to stretch out more and to hopefully give my daughter a chance to come with us.  We're still staying at VWL of course.


----------



## MiaSRN62

wildernessDad said:


> But it's the first time I've used the online reservation system and I like how they show you which points will be used in what order.




 Love this as well and wonder why it took so long to get an online system ! I addicted to it...so much easier than on the phone with all those voice prompts and having to repeat emails and SS #'s over and over.  Glad you were able to get VWL WD !!!!!


----------



## eliza61

DiznyDi said:


> Ditto!
> 110 days for us. Sure would like to be going down for F&W and MNSSHP.
> *I've had a busy week: moms house was broken into not one but twice within 24 hrs. Lots of police/ detectives. Now dealing with insurance and home security personnel. I've really missed my Groupies*!
> 
> Ohio is now in the 70's. Nice with a gentle breeze. Certainly a pleasant respite from our record-breaking high temps.
> 
> I think I saw on FB that Julie is in the World....... Enjoy your stay and think of us every once in a while.



grrrr  Man that sucks.  Hope all goes well.  

Glad to hear temperatures in Ohio are moderate.  We leave tomorrow morning, bright and early (3am to be exact )  and hoping that some way the laws of physics will be suspended because Sid's got way more crap than can possibly fit into one dorm room.
A bit bittersweet because the "old guy" can't make the trip, he's on his second round of chemo......

I think Sid has found a kindred spirit in his roommate though, they've never met but have been chatting via face book.  Yesterday they were discussing what materials would be needed to plan a "heist".  Aaaah so glad the proceeds from selling my kidney are not going to waste...... 

*Muushka*,
I took a page out of your play book and finally, finally upgraded to a smart phone.  Of course the first thing I  downloaded was a disney vacation countdown calendar.

61 days before I'm checking into Saratoga Springs.... 62 days before I'm sitting in at artist point.


----------



## jimmytammy

twinklebug said:


> Hey all - not sure if it's been noted, it seems that when it's raining out the nighttime beach movie is moved indoors to the Villa's train room. My plan to read by the fire before bed last night was put aside. Will have to save the last chapters for tonight
> 
> For any who many be concerned: the children were very well behaved and quietly sat on the floors while the few lucky parents sat by the fire places both in the train room and in the lobby. Minimal disturbance.



Thats cool to know...I might would actually watch the movie if it were inside, not much on sitting still outside as bugs tend to like me, esp. mosquitos.  Im like a Golden Corral for them, they just flock around me, and I do bathe once a week or when Tammy makes me


----------



## jimmytammy

eliza61 said:


> grrrr  Man that sucks.  Hope all goes well.
> 
> Glad to hear temperatures in Ohio are moderate.  We leave tomorrow morning, bright and early (3am to be exact )  and hoping that some way the laws of physics will be suspended because Sid's got way more crap than can possibly fit into one dorm room.
> A bit bittersweet because the "old guy" can't make the trip, he's on his second round of chemo......
> 
> I think Sid has found a kindred spirit in his roommate though, they've never met but have been chatting via face book.  Yesterday they were discussing what materials would be needed to plan a "heist".  Aaaah so glad the proceeds from selling my kidney are not going to waste......
> 
> *Muushka*,
> I took a page out of your play book and finally, finally upgraded to a smart phone.  Of course the first thing I  downloaded was a disney vacation countdown calendar.
> 
> 61 days before I'm checking into Saratoga Springs.... 62 days before I'm sitting in at artist point.


In the case of Sid, I believe God puts people together for His reasons, and it sounds like Sid may have found a friend.  And prayers are continuing for your DH and your family


----------



## MiaSRN62

eliza61 said:


> Yesterday they were discussing what materials would be needed to plan a "heist".  Aaaah so glad the proceeds from selling my kidney are not going to waste......
> 
> 
> 61 days before I'm checking into Saratoga Springs.... 62 days before I'm sitting in at artist point.



Love your wit and sense of humor *eliza* !  
Good luck to Sid !!!! Glad he's bonding with his roomie. Facebook was SO beneficial to my daughter when she left for college (PA to FL). It was AMAZING how so many of her campus-mates acted like they knew eachother forever. Facebook allowed them to have months of bonding before even meeting and it made a world of difference. Wish they had had FB when I went to college ! Heck....I would have been happy with a cell phone or a computer even (using type writers and word processors back then !!! Yikes !)
Continued prayers to your hubby---hope he is feeling better very soon. 

Just keep countin' down......it's half the fun !


----------



## dsneygirl

We're just over 30 days out now! Can't wait to be back home


----------



## alwaysmagical

I just posted this over in the OKW lovers thread (doing a split stay) but does anyone know if the villas at WL have blenders?  I recently started eating protein shakes for breakfast and I don't want to stop for lack of a blender at WDW.  Thanks!


----------



## DiznyDi

We've been in studios, and both 1 and 2 bedroom villas.  My recollection is there is no blender.  However, I don't cook on vacation.


----------



## twinklebug

alwaysmagical said:


> I just posted this over in the OKW lovers thread (doing a split stay) but does anyone know if the villas at WL have blenders?  I recently started eating protein shakes for breakfast and I don't want to stop for lack of a blender at WDW.  Thanks!





DiznyDi said:


> We've been in studios, and both 1 and 2 bedroom villas.  My recollection is there is no blender.  However, I don't cook on vacation.



No Blender, food processor or hand mixer in the kitchens at any villa - not sure if housekeeping can supply one of these on request. I'd just (carefully) pack my own if I knew I'd need one.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

alwaysmagical said:


> I just posted this over in the OKW lovers thread (doing a split stay) but does anyone know if the villas at WL have blenders?  I recently started eating protein shakes for breakfast and I don't want to stop for lack of a blender at WDW.  Thanks!



I have always heard you can get them from housekeeping but haven't done it personally.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Thursday to all!!


----------



## cheer4bison

So sorry to have missed Tammy's birthday!  I hope you had an excellent celebration this year, Tammy. 

I have just returned from a life-changing adventure.  My husband, son, and I were in Peru last week with Adventures by Disney.  It is their "Sacred Valleys and Incan Cities" itinerary.  It was absolutely mind-blowing!  The culture, food, and scenery are so different in South America.  We are still processing all that we saw and did.  As usual, however, I am excited to share the fun with my friends, the Groupies!  Here are a few highlights:

Of course no visit to Peru would be complete without a trek to Machu Picchu. It was every bit as majestic and inspiring as others say.  It was also an incredible workout with all the climbing.  I slept really well that night!






We marveled in the grandeur of the Andes!






Staying in a private bungalow in the Urubamba Valley was a real treat.






(cont.)


----------



## cheer4bison

We were inspired by the talented people we met.











And we even met a few new four-legged friends!






The architecture was beautiful and unlike anything we had ever seen.
















It really was the adventure of a lifetime!  White water rafting down the Urubamba River, hiking the Inca Trail, and meeting the people of Peru are memories I'll always cherish.  

Did I miss anything really exciting while I was gone?


----------



## DiznyDi

Wow - some trip! Beautiful pictures!
Doing ABD is definitely on my bucket list. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tea pot

eliza61 said:


> Yesterday they were discussing what materials would be needed to plan a "heist".  Aaaah so glad the proceeds from selling my kidney are not going to waste......



*Oh eliza*  you would think that I would have learned by now to not be drinking my tea
while I read your posts...

Sending them off to college is hard esp the first
Prayers for you, the boys and "the Old Guy"





cheer4bison said:


> (cont.)



WOW  WOW WOW   our middle DD has always wanted to go to Machu Picchu
so glad you had a great time..
Someday we'll try a ABD trip I hope


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Oops... wrong thread.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Wonderful photos *Jill* that reflect what looks like a phenominal trip !


----------



## Muushka

dsneygirl said:


> We're just over 30 days out now! Can't wait to be back home



WooHoo!  Soon you will be doing the single digit dance!

*Jill*, thank you for sharing your adventure with us.  I loved your pictures, and _almost _feel like I was there!

*Eliza*, how is the transplant prospects looking for our Old Man?


----------



## jimmytammy

Jill 
Thanks for sharing those photos.  They are great!  My only trip out of US was to Buenos Aires and Rio.  Really enjoyed BA, would love to go back.  Wish we would have gone to Peru while that close.  Maybe another time.

BTW yall, Tammy is leaving for England Mon to visit her brother and his family for a month.  She has some exciting things lined up.  We are going to miss her but know she will have a great time.  Just hoping she doesnt wind up in Scotland Yd.


----------



## Corinne

Jill, all I can say is , "wow!!" your photos are stunning, your adventure sounds wonderful, thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Jill - Awesome pictures!! Thanks for sharing. I would have to agree that ABD is something we want to try.

Hope all the groupies are doing well.


----------



## Muushka

Hi all 

NASCAR is at Bristol this weekend, always a fun track.

I just made our final payment for our 12/15 cruise, so it looks like we are going!

Looking forward to VWL this December.  It has been a couple of years since we have been there.

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## jimmytammy

Barb
Im not as big a Nascar fan as many yrs ago, but Bristol is special and deserves watching for sure.


----------



## Corinne

Happy Saturday Groupies. We are leaving soon to take our youngest back up to school. I always hate this day, each year gets a little easier though. 

It is also one of the reasons we have started to go to WDW in Sept.


----------



## blossomz

New Dhttp://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2012/08/what-you-might-not-know-about-disneys-wilderness-lodge-at-walt-disney-world-resort/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+DisneyParks+%28Disney+Parks+Blog%29isney blog all about our Lodge!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Corinne said:


> Happy Saturday Groupies. We are leaving soon to take our youngest back up to school. I always hate this day, each year gets a little easier though.
> 
> It is also one of the reasons we have started to go to WDW in Sept.



I feel your pain Corinne !  I had to do this with my older two----now 22 and 25.  I have a 19 yo at home but thankfully she is going to the local community college and I did not have to send her off.  Hugs to you ! 

Ohhhh....and btw....it's also why we started going to WDW in Sept !  

*32 more days till I'm at VWL !!!!!*


----------



## twinklebug

Corinne said:


> Happy Saturday Groupies. We are leaving soon to take our youngest back up to school. I always hate this day, each year gets a little easier though.
> 
> It is also one of the reasons we have started to go to WDW in Sept.



I feel for you - sending my now 26 yo off to college those many years ago was exciting and heartbreaking at the same time... until he just stopped coming home at all.  
Enjoy the trip! 



MiaSRN62 said:


> I feel your pain Corinne !  I had to do this with my older two----now 22 and 25.  I have a 19 yo at home but thankfully she is going to the local community college and I did not have to send her off.  Hugs to you !
> 
> Ohhhh....and btw....it's also why we started going to WDW in Sept !



I'm up for any tips you may have on how to leave the commuting child home alone while you head off to Disney without breaking their heart.  My middle child is 18 and will also commute to a community college this fall while figuring out what her future holds. At this point in time she seems to feel she'll still be able to fit in our WDW trips while in college. Hmmm... I seem to recall going 14 years without a trip while I attended school and got my feet under me.


----------



## Corinne

MiaSRN62 said:


> I feel your pain Corinne !  I had to do this with my older two----now 22 and 25.  I have a 19 yo at home but thankfully she is going to the local community college and I did not have to send her off.  Hugs to you !
> 
> Ohhhh....and btw....it's also why we started going to WDW in Sept !
> 
> *32 more days till I'm at VWL !!!!!*



Thanks *Maria*, and *twinklebug*.  Maria, that is so funny you started September trips for the same reason.  

After Disney, I will be counting the days to November~once hockey season starts we will see him just about every weekend, as we like to try to see all of his games.


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Barb
> Im not as big a Nascar fan as many yrs ago, but Bristol is special and deserves watching for sure.



I'm with you Jimmy.  I kind of wandered away after all the changes.  But Bristol, well, it's Bristol Baby!



blossomz said:


> New Dhttp://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2012/08/what-you-might-not-know-about-disneys-wilderness-lodge-at-walt-disney-world-resort/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+DisneyParks+%28Disney+Parks+Blog%29isney blog all about our Lodge!



Thanks Bloss, that was fun!

Hugs to all the moms and dads whose kiddos are off to school this fall.


----------



## twokats

OK Groupies, let's all get together and wish CaptainD a very happy birthday tomorrow!!!

Happy Birthday, CaptainD!
Hope it is very magical!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey I know this guy...Happy Birthday Captain D!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks for the blog blossomz!


----------



## bagsmom

Hello folks!  I'm wondering if any of "the gang" will be at WDW this week.  If so, sounds like Isaac will be making everything very rainy!  I am hoping that no one will be there during rough weather!


----------



## tea pot

Corinne said:


> Happy Saturday Groupies. We are leaving soon to take our youngest back up to school. I always hate this day, each year gets a little easier though.
> 
> It is also one of the reasons we have started to go to WDW in Sept.





MiaSRN62 said:


> I feel your pain Corinne !  I had to do this with my older two----now 22 and 25.  I have a 19 yo at home but thankfully she is going to the local community college and I did not have to send her off.  Hugs to you !
> 
> Ohhhh....and btw....it's also why we started going to WDW in Sept !
> 
> *32 more days till I'm at VWL !!!!!*



Count us in on Sept Trips to WDW (19 Day Happy Dance  )
Our Middle DD went to school in St Pete
I still remember dropping her off at school and
driving up I 4 to Disney 
Well it's hard to believe that was 10 years ago 
She teaches in Tampa now and We still go down in Sept
and she comes up and meets us for a weekend escape.

Maria after the first two went "Away" to school DC and FL 
our youngest DD stayed close as well 
She went to college in Boston 
I guess she was tired of being dragged all over.




blossomz said:


> New Dhttp://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2012/08/what-you-might-not-know-about-disneys-wilderness-lodge-at-walt-disney-world-resort/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+DisneyParks+%28Disney+Parks+Blog%29isney blog all about our Lodge!



Thanks a Bunch 

 *Happy Birthday Captin D *


----------



## Granny

Hello there fellow Groupies!  

It's always nice to come back and find the gang all here, still hanging out together.  I guess this board is our version of "Cheers", where everyone knows your name.  

I've missed some birthdays, but I am hoping that everyone's special day was as wonderful as they are.  


And I see I am in time to say

Happy Birthday Captain D!!!

I hope it's a great one.

I am in Bloomington, IN visiting my younger daughter for the weekend at IU.  So I completely understand the sentiments of those who are missing their "babies" away at school.  In fact, I just got texted that I need to get going to meet up with her for breakfast.  

Have a wonderful day, Groupies.  May the road rise up to meet you...


----------



## tea pot

Granny said:


> Hello there fellow Groupies!
> It's always nice to come back and find the gang all here, still hanging out together.  I guess this board is our version of *"Cheers", where everyone knows your name.  *



Aww Granny 
that's So Perfect.....I can hear the theme song now


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey Granny
Glad you are here!  We ate a meal at a dinner theater last weekend with a couple that was from Kansas City.  Knew there wasnt much chance of you knowing each other, but he was nice all the same.  Reminded me of you.  Are all folks from MO. like this? Or just the ones I meet?


----------



## Muushka

*Happy Birthday Captain D!!!

Hope it's a wonderful, fun day!!!​*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday CaptainD!!! *


----------



## Kathymford

Can I just chime in that I love how nice you all are to each other? It feels so genuine. Did you all only meet on the boards?


----------



## blossomz

Happy Birthday Captain D!!!


----------



## Granny

tea pot said:


> Aww Granny
> that's So Perfect.....I can hear the theme song now



One of the great sitcom theme songs, wasn't it?  I remember when Dory came on this thread and asked that we all greet her like Norm, and shout *DORY* whenever she showed up.  Or was it DODIE???  Sometimes I have short term memory issues.  



jimmytammy said:


> Hey Granny
> Glad you are here!  We ate a meal at a dinner theater last weekend that was from Kansas City.  Knew there wasnt much chance of you knowing each other, but he was nice all the same.  Reminded me of you.  Are all folks from MO. like this? Or just the ones I meet?


  Well, we have a lot of nice folks just like every state in the union.  I will say that the midwest is a little more laid back than some other parts of the country, but I've found people from all over are pretty nice if you get a chance to know them.  And yes, I've found some not-so-nice folks from everywhere too.    But I know you meant this as a very kind compliment to me, and I appreciate it Jimmy.  



Kathymford said:


> Can I just chime in that I love how nice you all are to each other? It feels so genuine. Did you all only meet on the boards?


  Except those of us who were already related, I'd say we all met only on these boards.  Seems to me that a few have brought some of their "real world" friends onto the thread from time to time, but I'm not sure how many of us knew each other before the DIS Boards.  And once this thread started a few years ago, there are several of us who have gotten to know each other on this board as well as meet in person at WDW.  Look at the first few posts on this thread to see some of our pictures from meets at WDW.  

Feel free to hang around Kathy, and jump into the conversations...we find that for whatever reason, people who love Wilderness Lodge and VWL tend to just be really, really great people.  Go figure.


----------



## Muushka

> people who love Wilderness Lodge and VWL tend to just be really, really great people



I agree!  

And I think another something special about people on this thread is that we love it when more people join us!  
The more the merrier.  Kathy, come sit with us!!

PS my one beef is that we have yet to meet Granny


----------



## blossomz

We all kind of like to think our end of the threads is something special!  So we always like to welcome kindred spirits!!  I still need to get myself to a meet!!


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> PS my one beef is that we have yet to meet Granny



That makes two beefs by my count.  Still sore about the lovely sofa at VWL, aren't you?  

Blossomz...you definitely need to get to a meet.  They are always fun!


----------



## DiznyDi

Hey *Granny* - so nice you stopped in for a visit! We've missed you. It's tough when work gets in the way of the fun stuff.

*tea pot* you better get your bags out and start packing! These last days go by too quickly.  So much to do...so little time! Have a great trip.

 to those in the frenzy of getting their offspring off to school. You will get used to the quietness in the house - really.  And believe it or not, its actually kind of nice.

*Happy Birthday Captain D!* Another year older and another year wiser. I hope you've enjoyed your special day!

Welcome *Kathymford!* Always nice when another Groupie joins in. Let jimmytammy know your trip dates and he'll see that they get to page 1 of the thread.  It's great fun meeting up for fun and fellowship while in the World.

And to continue what Granny started, May the wind be always at your back...


----------



## CaptainD

thank ya'll it has been a good day


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Wow I have been off of here forever but I click on the last page and see all the same great people still on here.  I don't think I've been on here at all in 2012!  Not sure when I'll get back on but I hope everyone is doing well and I want you to know that even though I've been off of here I think of you guys often!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Jill, just looked at your amazing pictures!  So jealous!  I would love to go to Machu Piccu!  Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Corinne said:


> After Disney, I will be counting the days to November~once hockey season starts we will see him just about every weekend, as we like to try to see all of his games.



Oh a hockey player!  Awesome.  Where does he go to school?


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> That makes two beefs by my count.  Still sore about the lovely sofa at VWL, aren't you?
> 
> Blossomz...you definitely need to get to a meet.  They are always fun!



  You had to mention that, um, sofa 

Bloss, I hope you can get to a meet one of these days.  I remember that podcast we did with Eliza. 
Need to meet these wonderful people in person!



CaptainD said:


> thank ya'll it has been a good day



So *Casey*, what did you do today and how many years have you been here on this earth??



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Wow I have been off of here forever but I click on the last page and see all the same great people still on here.  I don't think I've been on here at all in 2012!  Not sure when I'll get back on but I hope everyone is doing well and I want you to know that even though I've been off of here I think of you guys often!



DLI!!!  Good to see you and those Corgis!  Still cute as buttons.


----------



## jimmytammy

Kathy, you are welcome here anytime!

DLI, glad to see you back!

Granny, I meant exactly that, the whole time Im sitting with this fellow, he is reminding me of you, maybe I had Granny on the mind


----------



## jimmytammy

T leaves for England this afternoon. She is going to be gone for a month to visit her brother and his family.  Excited for her and all the while already missing her.


----------



## bagsmom

Hello all!  I haven't been on here too much lately -- crazy with everyone starting up school and activities again!  Old, old kitty (almost 19) had to go to the vet.  He is hyperthyroid and now on meds.  Bummer -- there are other things we can do, but very, very expensive.  He has had a very good, long life and hopefully the meds will buy him some more time.  He is as ornery as ever, so I take that as a good sign!
Anyway, just wanted to pop by and say "Hi!"  Busy, busy time!

Hope everyone is well and celebrating birthdays to the fullest!


----------



## eliza61

Wooza, groupies are on the move!!

*Jill,* thank you for the amazing pictures.  The old guy especially enjoyed them since Peru is on his "must-do" list!!

*Muush,* thanks for the shout out for the old guy.  It's pretty much a waiting game to find a match for his transplant, which I guess is true for all folks who need an organ.  Anywhoo, doctor did say his average wait time for matches is 6-9 months.  Unfortunately patience is not the old guys strong suit.  He wants some magical pixie dust to make this go away and that's not happening.  

*Granny and DIL*  It's always a good day when we hear from Old friends.  
*Jimmy*, tell Tammy to have a safe trip.  while the old guy dreams of Peru, mine dreams take me to england.  Tell her to take pictures, I have to live vicarously through her.


----------



## eliza61

Happy Monday all!!  have a safe start to your week.  Today's trivia is resort themed but pretty easy.


_*Known as the "Grand Canyon Concourse" the fourth floor of this resort includes a 90 ft high mural.  Created by Disney Artist Mary Blair in 1971, the southwestern themed mosaic contains 1,800 one-square foot tiles and took 18 months to construct.
It includes a five-legged goat (although some say it looks more like a cow) on one side, allegedly to illustrate humanity's imperfections. *_

Where are you?


----------



## wildernessDad

eliza61 said:


> Happy Monday all!!  have a safe start to your week.  Today's trivia is resort themed but pretty easy.
> 
> 
> _*Known as the "Grand Canyon Concourse" the fourth floor of this resort includes a 90 ft high mural.  Created by Disney Artist Mary Blair in 1971, the southwestern themed mosaic contains 1,800 one-square foot tiles and took 18 months to construct.
> It includes a five-legged goat (although some say it looks more like a cow) on one side, allegedly to illustrate humanity's imperfections. *_
> 
> Where are you?



Contemporary resort main tower.


----------



## blossomz

WD beat me to it!  lol....

Old Guy...Pixie dust comin' your way!!


----------



## Muushka

bagsmom said:


> Hello all!  I haven't been on here too much lately -- crazy with everyone starting up school and activities again!  Old, old kitty (almost 19) had to go to the vet.  He is hyperthyroid and now on meds.  Bummer -- there are other things we can do, but very, very expensive.  He has had a very good, long life and hopefully the meds will buy him some more time.  He is as ornery as ever, so I take that as a good sign!
> Anyway, just wanted to pop by and say "Hi!"  Busy, busy time!
> 
> Hope everyone is well and celebrating birthdays to the fullest!



Awww.  So sorry about your kitty.  19 sure is a long life.  You are a good cat-mom.  
I would do exactly what you are doing.



jimmytammy said:


> T leaves for England this afternoon. She is going to be gone for a month to visit her brother and his family.  Excited for her and all the while already missing her.



Happy trails for T.

*Eliza*, I hope that marrow is found so that the Old Guy can move on.  It must be very frustrating.
I know that marrow is considered a type of organ, but it seems like with all the people in the marrow registry, surely there should be one out there.  I would be frustrated too!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hey thanks everybody!  Gonna try to be around as much as I can.  You guys are awesome.
Eliza - don't know everything that is going on since I haven't read the old posts but I hope everything works out.  I'll be sure to include your family in my prayers.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Sorry I'm late *Captain D*....sure hope you had a happy birthday !





*eliza*....hoping a donor comes along very soon. Positive thoughts and prayers ! 

*DLI*....good to hear from you !!!!

*bagsmom*....hugs to you & kitty !!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Good Morning Groupies!*
*Disney Loving Iowan* - so nice to hear from you again! We've missed you. Same old crowd here, with a few new ones too. And we all love the Lodge!

*bagsmom* our four-footed friends leave paw prints on our hearts.  as you and your feline family member do 'as the Dr. ordered' and you'll enjoy more days to come.  

Enjoy your day Groupies!


----------



## jimmytammy

bagsmom said:


> Hello all!  I haven't been on here too much lately -- crazy with everyone starting up school and activities again!  Old, old kitty (almost 19) had to go to the vet.  He is hyperthyroid and now on meds.  Bummer -- there are other things we can do, but very, very expensive.  He has had a very good, long life and hopefully the meds will buy him some more time.  He is as ornery as ever, so I take that as a good sign!
> Anyway, just wanted to pop by and say "Hi!"  Busy, busy time!
> 
> Hope everyone is well and celebrating birthdays to the fullest!



So sorry to hear about your kitty.


----------



## jimmytammy

Eliza
Prayers for that donor to come soon


----------



## jimmytammy

Tammy arrived on time in England but they had trouble with the ramp so she missed her bus, delayed her 3 hours but should be on the way to her brother right now.  Skype is our only means of communication, so I will hopefully talk with her tonight.  Her SIL wrote me an email this am to let me know she arrived at the airport.


----------



## magicalmcwho

Jimmy, Hope she has a great trip. Havent been on here in a long time.

Jim.


----------



## tea pot

*Hang in there Jimmy*
I know you miss her already
Sending her prayers and pixie dust


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

MiaSRN62 said:


> *DLI*....good to hear from you !!!!





DiznyDi said:


> *Disney Loving Iowan* - so nice to hear from you again! We've missed you. Same old crowd here, with a few new ones too. And we all love the Lodge!



Thanks!  Missed you guys too.  I have felt really bad about not being around for so long especially after having had the chance to do the meet at the Lodge last December.  It was so nice to meet so many groupies!
One thing I need to tell you guys.  I know this doesn't make me any less of a groupie but we did need to sell our Lodge membership.  We have still been living with our parents due to financial reasons and decided that if we want to get our own home we had to sell.  May be awhile till we get down to the Lodge and WDW again.  Guess I just need to come on here more often and live through you guys!


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Thanks!  Missed you guys too.  I have felt really bad about not being around for so long especially after having had the chance to do the meet at the Lodge last December.  It was so nice to meet so many groupies!
> One thing I need to tell you guys.  I know this doesn't make me any less of a groupie but we did need to sell our Lodge membership.  We have still been living with our parents due to financial reasons and decided that if we want to get our own home we had to sell.  May be awhile till we get down to the Lodge and WDW again.  Guess I just need to come on here more often and live through you guys!



I'm sorry that you had to sell your VWL.  But I am glad that you had it to sell!
Always remember, ownership at the Lodge is not a pre-requisite for membership with the Groupies.


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> I'm sorry that you had to sell your VWL.  But I am glad that you had it to sell!
> Always remember, ownership at the Lodge is not a pre-requisite for membership with the Groupies.



2nd that!  You are welcome here anytime, once a groupie, always a groupie! And we will pray for you folks that that home will come soon.  Life will get better, you will return to WDW someday, and maybe even re-purchase VWL one day. But for now, know we are here, please remember that.


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks Jim and Joy!

Jim, come hang out here more often, you are definitely a VWL lover!  You can contribute your knowledge of all things WL for sure.


----------



## blossomz

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Thanks!  Missed you guys too.  I have felt really bad about not being around for so long especially after having had the chance to do the meet at the Lodge last December.  It was so nice to meet so many groupies!
> One thing I need to tell you guys.  I know this doesn't make me any less of a groupie but we did need to sell our Lodge membership.  We have still been living with our parents due to financial reasons and decided that if we want to get our own home we had to sell.  May be awhile till we get down to the Lodge and WDW again.  Guess I just need to come on here more often and live through you guys!



You know you can always pull up a rocker here and be at "the lodge"!


----------



## DiznyDi

*DLI*  from all of us! So sorry it was necessary to sell.  Wishing you only the best as you house hunt. We're always here for you.

*JT* glad to hear Tammy made it safely to England. I once took our daughter to Germany for a month and left Rich and Josh at home - it was the hardest thing I've ever done. I hope the time goes quickly for you.  Who's doing the cooking while she's gone?


----------



## jimmytammy

DiznyDi said:


> *DLI*  from all of us! So sorry it was necessary to sell.  Wishing you only the best as you house hunt. We're always here for you.
> 
> *JT* glad to hear Tammy made it safely to England. I once took our daughter to Germany for a month and left Rich and Josh at home - it was the hardest thing I've ever done. I hope the time goes quickly for you.  Who's doing the cooking while she's gone?



Kristian is, and so far, she is doing a good job.  Tammy had some meal ideas laid out for her, so that def. helps.

Im glad Tammy can go, wish I could have as well, but she needs that time with her family, plus the whole experience will be good for her.  We have been married 22 years and never been apart this long.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Muushka said:


> . . . . . . . . . Always remember, ownership at the Lodge is not a pre-requisite for membership with the Groupies.



*DLI -* It is never a matter of your wallet . . it is a matter of your heart.  Once a Groupie, always a Groupie!


----------



## Corinne

*DLI*it's so good to see you again, and I am sorry you had to sell, but as Muush said, it is good you had to sell. Hope to see you here more

*Jimmy* a whole month! That sounds like a nice experience, but, like you my dh have been married 27 years and have been apart maybe once for no more than a few days, so I imagine that will be tough. With iChat and Skype, it does make things a little easier! Glad she arrived safely. 

Hope everyone has a nice Wednesday.


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> Tammy arrived on time in England but they had trouble with the ramp so she missed her bus, delayed her 3 hours but should be on the way to her brother right now.  Skype is our only means of communication, so I will hopefully talk with her tonight.  Her SIL wrote me an email this am to let me know she arrived at the airport.



J, glad Tammy arrived safely.  Travel nowadays is always an adventure.  



Muushka said:


> I'm sorry that you had to sell your VWL.  But I am glad that you had it to sell!
> *Always remember, ownership at the Lodge is not a pre-requisite for membership with the Groupies*.





Dizny Dad said:


> *DLI -* It is never a matter of your wallet . . *it is a matter of your heart.  Once a Groupie, always a Groupie! *



Aaah I hang out with such smart cookies.  couldn't have said it best.

DLI, please don't be a stranger.  With two college tuitions, one out of state, I can definitely relate to the cash squeeze.  My dog hobbes is starting to growl at me because I'm looking at his doggie dish a little to long.  
the dust will settle quicker than you know it, next thing you'll be counting down to a trip.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Thanks everybody!!!!  Sure appreciate all the encouraging and supportive words.  Hopefully once things settle down we will be able to rent some points from another owner.  I don't know why I have been away from here so long.  You guys are so awesome.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*DLI*....we all understand how life gets sometimes. I hope you can get your own home soon. But till then, you're always welcome here ! I don't own at VWL either---but just love it there ! 

*Jimmy*....hope Tammy has a wonderful trip


----------



## tea pot

blossomz said:


> *You know you can always pull up a rocker here and be at "the lodge"!*





Dizny Dad said:


> *DLI -* *it is a matter of your heart.  Once a Groupie, always a Groupie! *



So glad your back *DLI*  
I couldn't agree more with *Blossomz and Dad*

*Hey Jimmy* 
What do you think are those quotes first page material?
Maybe we need our own *Moose Dust Fairy*?


----------



## jimmytammy

tea pot said:


> [/B]
> [/B]
> So glad your back *DLI*
> I couldn't agree more with *Blossomz and Dad*
> 
> *Hey Jimmy*
> What do you think are those quotes first page material?
> Maybe we need our own *Moose Dust Fairy*?


Joy
I think thats a grand idea!


----------



## twokats

Just noticed that in 5 short months we have talked and supported each other to 100 pages already!!!

Hope everyone has had a great summer and have lived through the going back to school or whatever!

We are waiting for the remnants of Isaac to make it up to our area. . . supposedly sometime Thursday afternoon.  

Hope everyone has some interesting plans for the holiday weekend.  I hope to get the kitchen painting finished.


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats
Hope that storm leaves you folks alone.  I feel so for the people who are getting the brunt of it.  We had that kind of storm here in NC a few yrs back, and our church went down to help.  I made the trip 3 times and it was really devastating to see, but good to be able to help.  Hearing personal stories, and knowing these folks really appreciated any help given was so special.  

100 pages


----------



## MiaSRN62

twokats said:


> Just noticed that in 5 short months we have talked and supported each other to 100 pages already!!!
> 
> Hope everyone has had a great summer and have lived through the going back to school or whatever!
> 
> We are waiting for the remnants of Isaac to make it up to our area. . . supposedly sometime Thursday afternoon.
> 
> Hope everyone has some interesting plans for the holiday weekend.  I hope to get the kitchen painting finished.



Hope you will all be ok there in Texas. My daughter had lots of rain/wind in Tallahassee, FL---and tornado warnings. One touched down in Jackson County (she's 2 counties away in Leon County).  She had a job interview on Monday at the FSU Marine Coastal Lab---that area was evacuated and her interview was on the FSU campus. She found out yesterday she got the job  

No special plans for the weekend for me. I will be hanging around the house, doing homework and packing for our upcoming trip !!!!  I have to work on the actual Labor Day holiday 

Wishing all an enjoyable and safe holiday weekend !


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday DODIE!!!!


----------



## blossomz

It's Dodie's Birthday!!


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday Dodie   tomorrow!!

Hope it is the best!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Its finally Friday, Im free again(not really, but I can think that way)
Anyway

Happy Friday and hope everybody has a great and restful weekend!!!


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> Its finally Friday, Im free again(not really, but I can think that way)
> Anyway
> 
> Happy Friday and hope everybody has a great and restful weekend!!!



I second that! I have had a pretty stressful week at work and I am thankful it is Friday of a long weekend.  Hope you all have a relaxing weekend!

*Happy Birthday DODIE!!!!!!*


----------



## tea pot

Oops Did I miss it?*
Happy Birthday Dodie*
**


----------



## MiaSRN62

*DODIE!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!!​*


----------



## Muushka

A birthday????

*
Happy Birthday Dodie!!!!!*

Shall we meet at the rockers and decide where to celebrate????


----------



## DiznyDi

*Happy Birthday Dodie!*

...in other news.... we're now in double digits!

Wishing all Groupies a safe and happy holiday week-end!


----------



## Corinne

DiznyDi said:


> *Happy Birthday Dodie!*
> 
> ...in other news.... we're now in double digits!
> 
> Wishing all Groupies a safe and happy holiday week-end!



*Diane* are we at the world at the same time?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday Dodie!!!  *​


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

MiaSRN62 said:


> Hope you will all be ok there in Texas. My daughter had lots of rain/wind in Tallahassee, FL---and tornado warnings. One touched down in Jackson County (she's 2 counties away in Leon County).  She had a job interview on Monday at the FSU Marine Coastal Lab---that area was evacuated and her interview was on the FSU campus. She found out yesterday she got the job
> 
> No special plans for the weekend for me. I will be hanging around the house, doing homework and packing for our upcoming trip !!!!  I have to work on the actual Labor Day holiday
> 
> Wishing all an enjoyable and safe holiday weekend !



Congrats to your daughter!!!!!  

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

*Happy birthday Dodie!!!*


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday DODIE!!!*


DLI...great to see you around the boards again.  Don't worry, I know we are always welcome here no matter how long we stray.  Pull up a rocker and enjoy.


----------



## Muushka

What in the world is going on here????  No posts in more than 24 hours????

Anyone got any fun plans for this Labor Day?


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> What in the world is going on here????  No posts in more than 24 hours????
> 
> Anyone got any fun plans for this Labor Day?



Im going to be working


----------



## bagsmom

Hi everyone -- haven't been on too much...  the real world is back in the form of school schedules and other stuff!  So busy with lots of homework...  old kitty (19) had to go to the vet -- staggering around... skinny.  Vet determined he is hyperthyroid, which we can hopefully help with medicine.  Other treatments are over a thousand dollars and we can't afford to spend that on such an old fellow.    Had an MRI on my shoulder.  THAT was interesting.  We'll see what they find!  In a way, it is good that we are so busy.  Soon the holidays will be upon us.  Only 4 months till Christmas!!!!!!!!!  Once we get to the new year, then it will make more sense to be Disney obsessed.  (At that point, it will be a half a year away, but it's still better than 10 months!)

I'm sure I've missed lots of important stuff, but no time to catch up now.  Off to church!

Have a great holiday weekend!


----------



## jimmytammy

bagsmom said:


> Hi everyone -- haven't been on too much...  the real world is back in the form of school schedules and other stuff!  So busy with lots of homework...  old kitty (19) had to go to the vet -- staggering around... skinny.  Vet determined he is hyperthyroid, which we can hopefully help with medicine.  Other treatments are over a thousand dollars and we can't afford to spend that on such an old fellow.    Had an MRI on my shoulder.  THAT was interesting.  We'll see what they find!  In a way, it is good that we are so busy.  Soon the holidays will be upon us.  Only 4 months till Christmas!!!!!!!!!  Once we get to the new year, then it will make more sense to be Disney obsessed.  (At that point, it will be a half a year away, but it's still better than 10 months!)
> 
> I'm sure I've missed lots of important stuff, but no time to catch up now.  Off to church!
> 
> Have a great holiday weekend!



The real world is way overrated, lets go to DisneyWorld.  I like that World a lot better than this one


----------



## tea pot

bagsmom said:


> *Once we get to the new year, then it will make more sense to be Disney obsessed.  *



*Hi bagsmom *
I thought it *Always* made sense to be Disney obsessed 

Take Care Groupies


----------



## MiaSRN62

jimmytammy said:


> The real world is way overrated, lets go to DisneyWorld.  I like that World a lot better than this one


----------



## MiaSRN62

Muushka said:


> What in the world is going on here????  No posts in more than 24 hours????
> 
> Anyone got any fun plans for this Labor Day?



Hi Muushka and everyone ~
I'm back in school---taking two classes this semester (WHY do I do this stuff to myself ?!!! ). Swamped between work and schoolwork   My trip to WDW and our Fantasy cruise is in like 24 days ! I actually have to do a good amount of my schoolwork ahead of time before we leave since I'll be gone for amost 2 weeks. So it's crunch time for me. Sorry for the boring explanation   I am working on Labor Day in the Delivery Room. Let's see how many mom's will be "laboring" on Labor Day ! 
Hope everyone has a safe and blessed holiday


----------



## twokats

My Labor Day was kinda laid back.

I watched quite a bit of the NCIS Labor Day marathon
Then while we were getting ready to go to town we got started on Tangled (first time I got to watch pretty much the whole thing)
And then Kati and I went in to Home Depot to buy the rest of the paint I needed to finish the rooms that I plan on doing plus a stop at Walmart for some steaks for dinner.

Didn't get a whole lot done this weekend, but I have been resting.  Hurt my foot a week ago and now I only have a little over two weeks to get it better before the kids and I arrive at home for the birthday celebrations!

We have had another day of triple digit heat!!!  We just got a small shower and a light wind the other day from the remnent of the hurricane.  We were hoping for a little more rain, but at least we got some.

Hope all the groupies had a good holiday.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Howdy Groupies & Groupettes!  And welcome to the post-Labor Day season!

I see a number of us getting are ready for school, being in school, preparing for school, ratcheting up the football spirit, lamenting the political commercials and dialog; but I see the desire to be in The World still is the main event in our thoughts!  

To those of us within days of a Disney dream, and those of us that have months of dreaming yet to be, may all find refreshment in knowing that The World awaits us . . . 

And yeah, *Muush*, what is with the 24 hours and no posting!?!  Obviously I had nothing to say this morning, but wanted to keep our virtual Groupies meet up toward the top of the listing . . .so lets keep posting!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey all
Hope everyone had a great Labor Day! 
Yes Dad, Im right there with you, just counting the days til our next trip(87 days til All Star Music, 89 til OKW)and cant wait

Hope everyone has a wonderful week!


----------



## Dumbo

Wife and I next month will be checking into a 1 bdr. villa at the Villas of Wilderness Lodge.  I am reading reports that the coffee makers at all deluxe resorts have been replaced by a single serving pod style coffee maker.  We like to make a full pot of coffee in the morning.

Has anyone been there lately and can confirm that the 10-12 cup Mr. Coffee makers have been replaced?


----------



## Anna114

Dumbo said:


> Wife and I next month will be checking into a 1 bdr. villa at the Villas of Wilderness Lodge.  I am reading reports that the coffee makers at all deluxe resorts have been replaced by a single serving pod style coffee maker.  We like to make a full pot of coffee in the morning.
> 
> Has anyone been there lately and can confirm that the 10-12 cup Mr. Coffee makers have been replaced?



Oh man, kill me now, if this is true  I purchased a second Owner's Locker to hold my Keurig, in May. I had to pay my annual fee for my OL Sept. 1st. lol.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny said:


> DLI...great to see you around the boards again.  Don't worry, I know we are always welcome here no matter how long we stray.  Pull up a rocker and enjoy.


Thanks Granny.  I was afraid you all forgot me!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Anna114 said:


> Oh man, kill me now, if this is true  I purchased a second Owner's Locker to hold my Keurig, in May. I had to pay my annual fee for my OL Sept. 1st. lol.



Hold On!  I haven't been there since such a change may have been made, and we, too, have a second OL primarily to hold our Keurig, but many of the hotels are now changing to the "pod" type single serving coffee machine, but they are NOT keurig.  The ones I have expereinced are a filter pack type pod that do not resemble a K-Cup in any fashion.

So before throwing the rope over the patio railing, let's hope we hear from someone at The Lodge to confirm such a deal!


----------



## Kathymford

Dumbo said:


> Wife and I next month will be checking into a 1 bdr. villa at the Villas of Wilderness Lodge.  I am reading reports that the coffee makers at all deluxe resorts have been replaced by a single serving pod style coffee maker.  We like to make a full pot of coffee in the morning.
> 
> Has anyone been there lately and can confirm that the 10-12 cup Mr. Coffee makers have been replaced?



I kind of hope the coffee makers are being replaced by something, on my 2 previous trips, both coffee machines were broken. I thought I had heard they were changing out the hotel side coffee makers, but not the DVC ones. I was last there in April, and it was still the Mr. Coffee maker, but I'm sure someone has been more recently than me!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dumbo said:


> Wife and I next month will be checking into a 1 bdr. villa at the Villas of Wilderness Lodge.  I am reading reports that the coffee makers at all deluxe resorts have been replaced by a single serving pod style coffee maker.  We like to make a full pot of coffee in the morning.
> 
> Has anyone been there lately and can confirm that the 10-12 cup Mr. Coffee makers have been replaced?



This question keeps popping up but everytime it's been confirmed that the Villas have not switched over.  

And as was mentioned - the resort hotels aren't switching to K-cups.  They've switched to a pod system (cuisinart if I recall - I drank them for a week at CR in Feb).  It sounds like John and Brian at OL might set up a protest if the Villas switched!  


*Hi DLI!!!!!!*  Nice to see you and your wiggling Corgi back here!!


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> This question keeps popping up but everytime it's been confirmed that the Villas have not switched over.
> 
> And as was mentioned - the resort hotels aren't switching to K-cups.  They've switched to a pod system (cuisinart if I recall - I drank them for a week at CR in Feb).  It sounds like John and Brian at OL might set up a protest if the Villas switched!



Kathy is correct - we were just at VWL and Kidani and the villas are (for the time being) still the standard 12 cup coffee makers we're accustomed to. If they ever do change these over to any type of cup/pod system I will be very displeased.

Disney DVC doesn't know what I'm like when I'm displeased... they should ask my kids before making any rash decisions


----------



## jimmytammy

twinklebug said:


> Kathy is correct - we were just at VWL and Kidani and the villas are (for the time being) still the standard 12 cup coffee makers we're accustomed to. If they ever do change these over to any type of cup/pod system I will be very displeased.
> 
> Disney DVC doesn't know what I'm like when I'm displeased... they should ask my kids before making any rash decisions



  Sounds like Tammy!!


----------



## horselover

Anna114 said:


> Oh man, kill me now, if this is true  I purchased a second Owner's Locker to hold my Keurig, in May. I had to pay my annual fee for my OL Sept. 1st. lol.



Me too but we got our new one in Dec.  Main purpose of 2nd OL was to hold the Keurig.  I don't know what I'm going to do if I ever have to give up my OLs & ship all that stuff home!   

Hello groupies!            I've been remiss in not getting a post up since we returned from our DCL Dream cruise.  We LOVED it!!!   We had so much fun & we can't wait to go again.  Now I'm just counting down the days until our Christmas stay at the Lodge!     

Boys went back to school last week & we adopted a new puppy a week ago Monday.  It's been a little crazy here since then.  I'm not getting much work done since everyone deserted me for school & work!          To say he needs a lot of attention would be an understatement.         Our older dog is not liking having a younger brother very much.          New pup tries so hard to play with her but she wants nothing to do with him.  I feel a little bad for him.            Hopefully things will calm down over the next few weeks as he gets older & she gets used to having another dog around.

I'm off again this weekend to check out the Sandals resorts in Jamaica.   It's a work trip but they do allow us a small amount of free time.  Thankfully our nights our free.  A couple of my fellow agents I became friends with at training are also going so it should be fun.  I feel bad leaving the new dog though.  Too much going on here for me to be going away but this trip was planned months ago so not much I can do about it now except to just go.

Hope everyone in groupie land is doing well!


----------



## eliza61

Dizny Dad said:


> Hold On!  I haven't been there since such a change may have been made, and we, too, have a second OL primarily to hold our Keurig, but many of the hotels are now changing to the "pod" type single serving coffee machine, but they are NOT keurig.  The ones I have expereinced are a filter pack type pod that do not resemble a K-Cup in any fashion.
> 
> So before throwing the rope over the patio railing, let's hope we hear from someone at The Lodge to confirm such a deal!



Ok, we're not coffee drinkers so have pity on me.    I've heard of the keurig but exactly what are they.  

I think I'm really out of the loop, I just realized I've never been in a starbucks either. 

Tea drinkers here.


----------



## eliza61

horselover said:


> Hello groupies!            I've been remiss in not getting a post up since we returned from our DCL Dream cruise.  We LOVED it!!!   We had so much fun & we can't wait to go again.  Now I'm just counting down the days until our Christmas stay at the Lodge!
> 
> Boys went back to school last week & *we adopted a new puppy a week ago Monday. * It's been a little crazy here since then.  I'm not getting much work done since everyone deserted me for school & work!          To say he needs a lot of attention would be an understatement.         Our older dog is not liking having a younger brother very much.          New pup tries so hard to play with her but she wants nothing to do with him.  I feel a little bad for him.            Hopefully things will calm down over the next few weeks as he gets older & she gets used to having another dog around.
> 
> I'm off again this weekend to check out the Sandals resorts in Jamaica.   It's a work trip but they do allow us a small amount of free time.  Thankfully our nights our free.  A couple of my fellow agents I became friends with at training are also going so it should be fun.  I feel bad leaving the new dog though.  Too much going on here for me to be going away but this trip was planned months ago so not much I can do about it now except to just go.
> 
> Hope everyone in groupie land is doing well!



Congats on the new puppy!! Tell him not to take the rejection to bad, Rizzo the rat wasn't to fond of Sid when he first gazed upon him.  Kept asking us when the new baby was going "home".  

Dh and I visited Sandals many, many years ago.  We did the one in Ochos Rios, the one aspect we didn't like about it was that you couldn't dine by yourself.  They kept pairing us off with other couples every night.  We're pretty socialable but by the third night we were ready for some 1 on 1 time.    this was a long time ago so hopefully they give you the option.  Grounds and resort were stunning though.


----------



## twokats

eliza61 said:


> Ok, we're not coffee drinkers so have pity on me.    I've heard of the keurig but exactly what are they.
> 
> I think I'm really out of the loop, I just realized I've never been in a starbucks either.
> 
> Tea drinkers here.



DH and DD are the only coffee drinkers in our house.  I love my spearmint hot tea in the morning and iced tea the rest of the day.  Kati has thought about getting the keurig, but went with a small coffee maker that uses her favorite flavored Folgers that only makes one cup at a time, which is all she drinks.  

Kati and I like Starbucks, she is a little more adventurous than I am, since she likes coffee, but I do love their vanilla bean frappuccino.


----------



## tea pot

eliza61 said:


> Ok, we're not coffee drinkers so have pity on me.    I've heard of the keurig but exactly what are they.
> I think I'm really out of the loop, I just realized I've never been in a starbucks either.
> Tea drinkers here.



Aw Kindred Spirits....  Starbucks does have a good chi tea hot or cold 

*Horselover  Congrats on your new Puppy**


*





We have a new addition as well 
another rescue Kitty 
this poor thing in the worst shape I've seen 
she was apparently left in a crate for weeks or months
unable to walk due to muscle wasting, just under 5 lbs
with a sweet gentle personality about 5 yrs old. 
I'm happy to report that she is walking.. well barely. 
She drags her hid end like she is cross country skiing
 but is getting stronger ever day.
We usually foster these kitties but this little Muppet has
already found her forever home right here. 

*OK back on topic 8 Day Happy Dance  *
*Corinne* looking forward to a mini meet Sending you a PM soon


----------



## Corinne

*Horselover*~Welcome back! Glad your cruise was so wonderful. You sure have your hands full with your new puppy. 

*Teapot*~I posted a while back we switched to the BCV but I hope we can still meet somewhere in the world! It is so close!!! sending a pm now!


----------



## Muushka

horselover said:


> Me too but we got our new one in Dec.  Main purpose of 2nd OL was to hold the Keurig.  I don't know what I'm going to do if I ever have to give up my OLs & ship all that stuff home!
> 
> Hello groupies!            I've been remiss in not getting a post up since we returned from our DCL Dream cruise.  We LOVED it!!!   We had so much fun & we can't wait to go again.  Now I'm just counting down the days until our Christmas stay at the Lodge!
> 
> Boys went back to school last week & we adopted a new puppy a week ago Monday.  It's been a little crazy here since then.  I'm not getting much work done since everyone deserted me for school & work!          To say he needs a lot of attention would be an understatement.         Our older dog is not liking having a younger brother very much.          New pup tries so hard to play with her but she wants nothing to do with him.  I feel a little bad for him.            Hopefully things will calm down over the next few weeks as he gets older & she gets used to having another dog around.
> 
> I'm off again this weekend to check out the Sandals resorts in Jamaica.   It's a work trip but they do allow us a small amount of free time.  Thankfully our nights our free.  A couple of my fellow agents I became friends with at training are also going so it should be fun.  I feel bad leaving the new dog though.  Too much going on here for me to be going away but this trip was planned months ago so not much I can do about it now except to just go.
> 
> Hope everyone in groupie land is doing well!



Congratulations on your new addition!  Have a great time at Sandals.



tea pot said:


> Aw Kindred Spirits....  Starbucks does have a good chi tea hot or cold
> 
> *Horselover  Congrats on your new Puppy**
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a new addition as well
> another rescue Kitty
> this poor thing in the worst shape I've seen
> she was apparently left in a crate for weeks or months
> unable to walk due to muscle wasting, just under 5 lbs
> with a sweet gentle personality about 5 yrs old.
> I'm happy to report that she is walking.. well barely.
> She drags her hid end like she is cross country skiing
> but is getting stronger ever day.
> We usually foster these kitties but this little Muppet has
> already found her forever home right here.
> 
> *OK back on topic 8 Day Happy Dance  *
> *Corinne* looking forward to a mini meet Sending you a PM soon



Oh Joy.  I had to read your post a few times to absorb what you said, not believing anyone.....well, lets just say I am tenderhearted towards animals and so sad and happy for that beautiful kitty at the same time.

Bless you for giving this kitty a forever home.  
Please keep us updated (or at least me, you have my email) as to how she is doing.


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> Disney DVC doesn't know what I'm like when I'm displeased...





You won't like twinklebug when she's "displeased"


----------



## Kathymford

Granny said:


> You won't like twinklebug when she's "displeased"





Love Hulk...

And come someone please make the time pass a little faster. I swear someone stopped all of the clocks in my life.


----------



## twokats

13 more sleeps as most of you say for us!!!

Teapot you will have already moved over to BLT when we get there but overlap us a few days
Kathymford we will be there a few days together
Corinne you leave the day we get there (we should be at the lodge around noonish)
Maria you get there the day we leave (we should be catching the ME sometimes in the 3ish range, and I would love to show you some Fantasy pics!)

If any of you want to try to meet up somewhere, pm me and we will see what we can arrange!  Would love some little mini meets.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Ok....I was a bit behind but caught up now !!!!

*Julie*...congrats on the new puppy and have a blast in Jamaica (even though it's a working trip). 

*Joy*....how wonderful of you to adopt a kitty in need ! We've done the same thing in the past and now are stopping at 4 kitties !  

And lastly, oh *Dumbo*.....I was just about to buy a pack of 10-12 cup filter packs for our trip. Now what do I do ???!!!  We never seem to have enough coffee !  

*eliza*...love coffee and tea ! Have you tried the frozen chai tea over by Yak and Yeti (you can get it warm too) YUM !



> *twokats* :Maria you get there the day we leave (we should be catching the ME sometimes in the 3ish range, and I would love to show you some Fantasy pics!)


*Kathy* ! We must meet up---even if for a short time. I am on some restrictions as we are vacationing with another couple. They are staying at AL Sports while we are at VWL. But, they are driving to WDW so we're sharing their car.  But my hubby, Rob and I, should be checking in to VWL around 10-10:30 am'ish ? Our plane lands at 9:30 am (they are picking us up).  But surely we can meet in that 10-3 pm'ish time frame ?!!!  If I haven't already PM'd you my cell, I will now. We'll touch base 

And *Granny*.....GOOD ONE !!!!


----------



## Kathymford

twokats said:
			
		

> 13 more sleeps as most of you say for us!!!
> 
> Teapot you will have already moved over to BLT when we get there but overlap us a few days
> Kathymford we will be there a few days together
> Corinne you leave the day we get there (we should be at the lodge around noonish)
> Maria you get there the day we leave (we should be catching the ME sometimes in the 3ish range, and I would love to show you some Fantasy pics!)
> 
> If any of you want to try to meet up somewhere, pm me and we will see what we can arrange!  Would love some little mini meets.



Would love to meet up! I've Never done a DIS meet! *newbie*


----------



## DiznyDi

So excited for all of our Groupies headed to the world soon! I told DDad we'll need to  plan a fall trip next year.  DDaughter and I had a great time last year for F&W and MNNSHP and can't wait to do it all again.

I hope it works for you to meet.  What great fun!


----------



## horselover

Here's a pic of our new puppy.  He's a mini Schnauzer.  His name is Brady.  Go Pats!    






And this is what paradise looks like.  We were lucky to score one of the private cabanas on Castaway Cay.  This is the view down the private beach for cabana guests only.  We were in cabana #1.  Heaven!    






Have a good day groupies!  Magical journeys wished for all those going to the World soon!


----------



## Kathymford

horselover said:
			
		

> Here's a pic of our new puppy.  He's a mini Schnauzer.  His name is Brady.  Go Pats!
> 
> And this is what paradise looks like.  We were lucky to score one of the private cabanas on Castaway Cay.  This is the view down the private beach for cabana guests only.  We were in cabana #1.  Heaven!
> 
> Have a good day groupies!  Magical journeys wished for all those going to the World soon!



Awww! Love your Schnauzer! We have a couple of terrier mixes (both Carin). Handfuls!! Enjoy!


----------



## blossomz

OMG..Brady is adorable!!  

Only 9 more sleeps until a night at the treehouses and the Member cruise!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

blossomz said:


> OMG..Brady is adorable!!
> 
> Only 9 more sleeps until a night at the treehouses and the Member cruise!!



I can't wait to read your report!  You will make one, won't you, please!!!!

Bobbi


----------



## MiaSRN62

Brady=Adorable

And lucky you on scoring that cabana Julie !!!!


----------



## twokats

MiaSRN62 said:


> Ok....I was a bit behind but caught up now !!!!
> 
> *Kathy* ! We must meet up---even if for a short time. I am on some restrictions as we are vacationing with another couple. They are staying at AL Sports while we are at VWL. But, they are driving to WDW so we're sharing their car.  But my hubby, Rob and I, should be checking in to VWL around 10-10:30 am'ish ? Our plane lands at 9:30 am (they are picking us up).  But surely we can meet in that 10-3 pm'ish time frame ?!!!  If I haven't already PM'd you my cell, I will now. We'll touch base



Got the PM, will make sure it is in my phone before we leave.  Are you going to be on an eastern or a western?



Kathymford said:


> Would love to meet up! I've Never done a DIS meet! *newbie*


 
Gotta start somewhere.  Our 2009 meet I was the newbie, wasn't I Di, DDad, Joy and Jimmy, plus everyone else that was there!!!



DiznyDi said:


> So excited for all of our Groupies headed to the world soon! I told DDad we'll need to  plan a fall trip next year.  DDaughter and I had a great time last year for F&W and MNNSHP and can't wait to do it all again.
> 
> I hope it works for you to meet.  What great fun!



I am hoping that Kati and I will like it enough to do it again, although we know it will not be next year since we have another cruise scheduled for that time.  

I can't remember if I have told y'all yet, but Sept 14-28, 2013 we will be on a LA to Galveston Panama Canal Repo Cruise on the Disney Wonder!!!  Our plan is to go to CA 3 or 4 days before and hopefully stay at the Grand Californian and do both parks and a possible tour (that would be the 4 day possibility).  Since nothing is written in stone except for the cruise I have not had it put on the list.  But that is the plan.


----------



## Kathymford

twokats said:


> Gotta start somewhere.  Our 2009 meet I was the newbie, wasn't I Di, DDad, Joy and Jimmy, plus everyone else that was there!!!



I'll send you a PM with my number also. 




twokats said:


> I can't remember if I have told y'all yet, but Sept 14-28, 2013 we will be on a LA to Galveston Panama Canal Repo Cruise on the Disney Wonder!!!  Our plan is to go to CA 3 or 4 days before and hopefully stay at the Grand Californian and do both parks and a possible tour (that would be the 4 day possibility).  Since nothing is written in stone except for the cruise I have not had it put on the list.  But that is the plan.



We are locals to DL, so maybe we will see you there! It's obviously a bit away, but let me know when your plans are more solid!


----------



## wildernessDad

It looks like a lot of VWL groupies are heading out on their vacations!  I wish I were going with you, but I am locked into work until December, after which time, I'll be shot out like a rubber band for our vacation at VWL.

In other news, I think I need more points.  Let me explain.  My granddaughter is now 5 and will be 6 in March.  How time flies.  Anyway, I think that I should upgrade to a 1 bedroom for those times when I was getting a studio.  So that means that I'll need to bump up our AKV and GCV points a bit.  DW and I will be viewing the Samantha Brown thingy on Sept 15.  I'm trying to get her interested in more points, you see.    Also, my daughter (the mother of my granddaughter) reacted positively when I told her that they were building a DVC at the Grand Floridian.  Hmm, might I add on there?  I'll bet that the price for points will be high and it will require a lot of them to stay there.  Then I wonder if I should dunk my head in ice cold water, as I am in my early 60's and here I  am thinking about adding on.  Don't get me wrong, I'm responsible and our debt is relatively low.  I have a good job and don't plan on retiring for a while.  But am I too dang old to add on?


----------



## Muushka

twokats said:


> Got the PM, will make sure it is in my phone before we leave.  Are you going to be on an eastern or a western?
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta start somewhere.  Our 2009 meet I was the newbie, wasn't I Di, DDad, Joy and Jimmy, plus everyone else that was there!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am hoping that Kati and I will like it enough to do it again, although we know it will not be next year since we have another cruise scheduled for that time.
> 
> I can't remember if I have told y'all yet, but Sept 14-28, 2013 we will be on a LA to Galveston Panama Canal Repo Cruise on the Disney Wonder!!!  Our plan is to go to CA 3 or 4 days before and hopefully stay at the Grand Californian and do both parks and a possible tour (that would be the 4 day possibility).  Since nothing is written in stone except for the cruise I have not had it put on the list.  But that is the plan.



I'm GREEN!! not Groupie green, *JEALOUS GREEN!!*

It is my dream to do a Panama Canal cruise, and a DCL one at that!  Funny, that is the only ship I see myself going thru the locks on!

The prices are pretty good, did you see the price of the 1 BR suite?  Such a deal for DCL!  Keep me in the loop on this cruise!
*
Tea Pot*, how is that kitty doing today?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Hi DLI!!!!!!*  Nice to see you and your wiggling Corgi back here!!


Hi Kathy!!!  Hope you are your fur babies are doing well!



tea pot said:


> We have a new addition as well
> another rescue Kitty
> this poor thing in the worst shape I've seen
> she was apparently left in a crate for weeks or months
> unable to walk due to muscle wasting, just under 5 lbs
> with a sweet gentle personality about 5 yrs old.
> I'm happy to report that she is walking.. well barely.
> She drags her hid end like she is cross country skiing
> but is getting stronger ever day.
> We usually foster these kitties but this little Muppet has
> already found her forever home right here.


So glad she has a good home now!!!  Good for you for taking her in!


Horselover
Congrats on your new pup!  He is adorable!


----------



## Corinne

blossomz said:


> OMG..Brady is adorable!!



*Julie*, He truly is!!!!!



blossomz said:


> Only 9 more sleeps until a night at the treehouses and the Member cruise!!



*Blossom*, have a great cruise!! Will you be in any of the parks the day before your cruise?


----------



## blossomz

Hi Corinne..
We are staying in the treehouse, having dinner at Cape May, heading to DD for some last shopping and viewing fireworks up in top of the World!


----------



## twokats

wildernessDad said:


> It looks like a lot of VWL groupies are heading out on their vacations!  I wish I were going with you, but I am locked into work until December, after which time, I'll be shot out like a rubber band for our vacation at VWL.
> 
> In other news, I think I need more points.  Let me explain.  My granddaughter is now 5 and will be 6 in March.  How time flies.  Anyway, I think that I should upgrade to a 1 bedroom for those times when I was getting a studio.  So that means that I'll need to bump up our AKV and GCV points a bit.  DW and I will be viewing the Samantha Brown thingy on Sept 15.  I'm trying to get her interested in more points, you see.    Also, my daughter (the mother of my granddaughter) reacted positively when I told her that they were building a DVC at the Grand Floridian.  Hmm, might I add on there?  I'll bet that the price for points will be high and it will require a lot of them to stay there.  Then I wonder if I should dunk my head in ice cold water, as I am in my early 60's and here I  am thinking about adding on.  Don't get me wrong, I'm responsible and our debt is relatively low.  I have a good job and don't plan on retiring for a while.  But am I too dang old to add on?



WD, all I can do is agree.  As I told you before, the points that DH bought for us on this last cruise was totally unexpected, especially since I had met my goal of points.  He is 60 and plans on retirement in a couple of years, so I don't think you are too dang old to add on.


----------



## Corinne

blossomz said:


> Hi Corinne..
> We are staying in the treehouse, having dinner at Cape May, heading to DD for some last shopping and viewing fireworks up in top of the World!



Sounds like a great prelude to your cruise!  What night will that be? We are staying at the BCV and are planning on going to the TOWL on Sunday, the 16th.


----------



## twokats

Muushka said:


> I'm GREEN!! not Groupie green, *JEALOUS GREEN!!*
> 
> It is my dream to do a Panama Canal cruise, and a DCL one at that!  Funny, that is the only ship I see myself going thru the locks on!
> 
> The prices are pretty good, did you see the price of the 1 BR suite?  Such a deal for DCL!  Keep me in the loop on this cruise!
> *
> Tea Pot*, how is that kitty doing today?



I would have loved to do the one back in 2011, but we did the Eastern NYE before and could not justify that one.  Plus it was really expensive also.

When they released the itenerary and the prices for the Sept '13 Panama, I could not believe it.  It only added about 600 to our total cost to change from a 7 night Alaska to the 14 night Panama.  Just had to do it first, plus we love the Wonder and the room we chose is the room from our first cruise to Nassau.   The Panama for this Dec is a little bit higher in price, but the Western Panama for next May is 2000 plus more.   Anyway, I will be glad to include you in our plans.  You should try to get on that one with us. . . wouldn't that be fun!!!


----------



## Muushka

twokats said:


> I would have loved to do the one back in 2011, but we did the Eastern NYE before and could not justify that one.  Plus it was really expensive also.
> 
> When they released the itenerary and the prices for the Sept '13 Panama, I could not believe it.  It only added about 600 to our total cost to change from a 7 night Alaska to the 14 night Panama.  Just had to do it first, plus we love the Wonder and the room we chose is the room from our first cruise to Nassau.   The Panama for this Dec is a little bit higher in price, but the Western Panama for next May is 2000 plus more.   Anyway, I will be glad to include you in our plans.  You should try to get on that one with us. . . wouldn't that be fun!!!



It would be awesome!  I will have to take a second look when we cruise the Fantasy in 6/2013.  Boy oh boy, sooooo tempting.

I saw that Dec one, but we already have a 2 week Christmas one planned.  But I was tempted.  Ends in Miami, good for us.

Keep me in the planning loop!

*WD*, we are not going until Dec either.  Good luck with the add on decisions!


----------



## tea pot

wildernessDad said:


> Then I wonder if I should dunk my head in ice cold water, as I am in my early 60's and here I  am thinking about adding on.  Don't get me wrong, I'm responsible and our debt is relatively low.  I have a good job and don't plan on retiring for a while.  But am I too dang old to add on?


*
Never to old Dad !!!!* now and even more in the near future you'll have More time to go to Disney world and will need larger villas,
*Go For It *
I was talking to our Guide not too long ago and the BLT still has a few points left  they will be less than the Grand FL 



twokats said:


> Teapot you will have already moved over to BLT when we get there but overlap us a few days
> Kathymford we will be there a few days together
> Corinne you leave the day we get there (we should be at the lodge around noonish)
> Maria you get there the day we leave (we should be catching the ME sometimes in the 3ish range, and I would love to show you some Fantasy pics!)
> If any of you want to try to meet up somewhere, pm me and we will see what we can arrange!  Would love some little mini meets.



Would love to meet up with you and Katie again Sending you a PM



Kathymford said:


> Would love to meet up! I've Never done a DIS meet! *newbie*



checking page one and sending you a PM as well 
You will love meeting fellow groupies face to face



horselover said:


> Here's a pic of our new puppy.  He's a mini Schnauzer.  His name is Brady.  Go Pats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :



Aw what a cutie! 



Muushka said:


> Tea Pot[/B], how is that kitty doing today?



Happy to report she is getting stronger and  walking much  better
Still she has a long way to go..



blossomz said:


> Hi Corinne..
> We are staying in the tree house, having dinner at Cape May, heading to DD for some last shopping and viewing fireworks up in top of the World!



Blossomz  we loved the tree house esp hanging out on the deck and watching the boats go by


Hey has anyone heard from *Inkmahm  *hope she is getting better


----------



## jimmytammy

Congrats to horselover and teapot on your new additions.

For all those getting ready to head the the World, have fun.  Have a great meet!

Tammy called me an told me she had gone to London, saw Big Ben, walked the London Bridge, saw Bucking ham Palace, the queen was home because the flag was up, went to Westminster Abbey and many other things she didnt have time to tell me about.  She was very tired.  They had a nice time in Wales also.

Cant wait for her to be home!


----------



## Granny

Nice to hear about the four-legged additions to the Groupies!   

Jimmy...sounds like Tammy's trip is going very well.  Glad to hear that she is enjoying herself. 


Okay Groupies, I have a question.  Anyone know much about Providence, RI?  My daughter (senior in college) just accepted a job that will be in Providence for a year.  Excited for her, but so far away from St. Louis.  I don't want to tie up the thread with this  subject, but if anyone is familiar with Providence I'd appreciate a PM to let me ask a couple questions.  She doesn't go there for a year yet so it's not a big rush!  


And, in a thinly veiled attempt to keep this on topic, we present the image of the day. 





I'm still not in double digits for our trip yet, but looking forward to hearing from the group about trips in the near future.


----------



## Muushka

Jimmy, it sounds like Tammy is having a grand time in London!

Granny, my middle name is Providence!  PM on it's way....


----------



## Inkmahm

MiaSRN62 said:


> My mil did not have it in her bones or lymph nodes......only a small spot in her brain. It all was caught early---she went in to the ER with pneumonia and it was caught on a routine chest x-ray.  They were able to keep it at bay for a while. Every case is different and "staged" differently depending on the amount of metastasis.  She was strong. We took her on a Wonder cruise within 6 months of her diagnosis and we are so thankful we will always have those memories.  I think it's great you booked Steve at AKV.  There are a few organizations that will send loved ones to places. My friend from work went through one 2 years ago. Her husband had a rare form of brain cancer and passed away at age 39. They went to WDW.  I can get the name of the organization from her if you would like. Let me know Ink.  Thoughts and prayers !



Once again it has been forever since I've been back at the DIS.  You'd think I'd have MORE time while I am healing from the knee surgery but it doesn't seem that way.  Too much time doing rehab exercises and sleeping.  These drugs make me sleep so much more than normal.

I haven't been back here since I posted about finding out about my dad's cousin, Steve, having lung cancer.  It was his son that I had sent to AKV for a night as part of their honeymoon a couple years ago.  I had initially thought about sending Steve if he was well enough to go yet.  He wasn't.  He started chemo a couple weeks ago but it didn't do any good.  Mom called this morning and said Steve had been taken to the hospital on Thursday from one of his chemo sessions when he started shaking and was very cold.  His body was shutting down and he had some infection in him (not sure what).  He took his last breath this morning at 5 am after being able to talk a little bit to his family yesterday.

I have to admit I'm not too happy with the medical profession at the moment.  How could Steve be be so sick and they still were giving him chemo and false hope of recovery?  There's no way if he is so far gone that his body is starting to shut down that the medical people didn't know just how sick he was.  I just don't believe it.   I've promised to come back to haunt Dynaguy if I am ever so sick and they torture me with chemo instead of making me comfortable and letting me go.  

Mom said Judy's comment was that how could she be sad that Steve was gone when she knows he is in heaven?  I think she is in shock since Steve was only gone about an hour at that point.  She has a long way to go in her grieving but I am glad she is comforted now that her husband isn't suffering and he has gone Home.  Mom offered to be there for her whenever she needed to talk, one widow to another.  Everyone can offer to be there to help but I think it really does take someone who has been in the same shoes to understand what she is going through.  I can't even begin to imagine losing my spouse. A big part of me would die with him.

Anyway, I have no idea what has been happening in the world of our lodge since I was last here a few weeks ago to ask for your prayers.  Judy and the family will still need those prayers to get them through the coming days and months.  As for me, I'm imagining Steve is in heaven with my dad and my grandpa and they are back to smoking their pipes together and telling tall fishing tales from years gone by.  Steve's dad died when Steve was just a teenager so I imagine there is quite a reunion with his parents, too.

Thank you all for your prayers and positive thoughts.  I really wish Steve had been healthy enough to send on a last trip to Disney but I think I knew from the beginning that he was pretty far down the path with his cancer.  It was a wishful thought on my part for someway to be able to help, but never  grounded in reality.


----------



## Inkmahm

tea pot said:


> *Maria*
> You took the words right out of my mouth!!!
> As a past PACU/recovery room /ortho nurse
> I completely concur
> 
> *Ink*
> Sometimes it's hard to be a fierce self advocate when you're  in pain
> but hang in there and keep asking for what you need
> Prayers and Pixie dust for You and Your Special Guy



Wow, we have a lot of experienced nurses here!

I have learned so much with this first knee that I will be able to use with the second knee replacement in December.  One of the most important is the info about the pain medicine.  Morphine just didn't work for me as well as the dilaudid.  I'm going to make sure my pain management doc sees me the day of surgery instead of the day after and make it clear to him that the dilaudid is what I need.  I think I'll have less problems with it in December now that they have had me through this once.  At least, I'm hoping that is the case. They will have all my old records so they should be able to see what worked and what didn't work for me.

The first two weeks after surgery were the most challenging.  Since hitting that two week mark, I've been doing much better.  I go to therapy twice each week and do exercises at home inbetween.  I have a really good therapist.  I know because I couldn't get her for all the visits initally so for 4 of them, I had two other therapists.   One of them I swear is there because he gets his kicks torturing patients to make them cry.  The other was too easy on me and didn't really work to make me do the exercises correctly.  My regular therapist is tough, but also has compassion.  She is the one  my mom has seen on and off since 1999 and mom was exactly right when she said she knew I would hit it off with Ann.    I DO dread seeing her each time I go because I know it will hurt, but I still like her.  


I can leave the house now with just the cane instead of the walker, too.  We have been doing more things like walking the aisles of the grocery store, Costo and Sam's.  I do better with level ground and A/C so my walk time is indoors rather than outside in the neighborhood.  Although it would be cheaper if I stuck to walking outside!  

Time for me to catch up on what I've missed the last 3 or 4 weeks since I've been here.   I'm sure I missed birthdays, so belated Happy Birthdays to all!


----------



## Muushka

I am so sorry for your loss of Steve.  So very sad.....



> I have to admit I'm not too happy with the medical profession at the moment. How could Steve be be so sick and they still were giving him chemo and false hope of recovery? There's no way if he is so far gone that his body is starting to shut down that the medical people didn't know just how sick he was. I just don't believe it. I've promised to come back to haunt Dynaguy if I am ever so sick and they torture me with chemo instead of making me comfortable and letting me go.



I worked for Oncology docs once.  They had 4 in the practice.  
The woman doc had such a healthy outlook on CA.  She knew when to stop.
Another doc never ever gave up on his patients.  I remember seeing the test results on these patients, seeing that some were still receiving chemo the week that they passed away.  He never sent any of his patients to Hospice.  They never left this Earth in peace, always with a fight.

I have also told Mr Muush that there is no way do I want to go home with a fight.


----------



## Inkmahm

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday Dynaguy!!!!



Ha!   Here's a birthday I forgot on the thread.   

He didn't get much of a birthday this year.  I promised Douglas we would pick a day in October when we are at WDW and designate that day as his birthday.  Then we'll do all his favorite things/food at Disney to celebrate it. 
This year, all he really got to do was haul me to therapy on his birthday.

I told him there were groupie birthday greetings here for him so he should be along at some point to give thanks.  He hasn't had much computer time in the last 4 to 5 weeks while taking care of me.


----------



## Inkmahm

Muushka said:


> I am so sorry for your loss of Steve.  So very sad.....
> 
> 
> 
> I worked for Oncology docs once.  They had 4 in the practice.
> The woman doc had such a healthy outlook on CA.  She knew when to stop.
> Another doc never ever gave up on his patients.  I remember seeing the test results on these patients, seeing that some were still receiving chemo the week that they passed away.  He never sent any of his patients to Hospice.  They never left this Earth in peace, always with a fight.
> 
> I have also told Mr Muush that there is no way do I want to go home with a fight.


  Exactly!  That's  a perfect description of what I am talking about.  Steve could have been in hospice care spending his last days with his family as best he could and saying his good byes.  I have no problem with  radiation (or chemo?) if it is something to make you more comfortable at the end.  My grandpa had radiation for his lunch cancer only to make him feel better, not to do anything else.  That makes sense to me.  

I will add that to the list of questions to ask  if I ever need an oncologist.  I will ask to talk to the nurses who work with him or her and will ask what the approach is to end of life.  I don't want to be getting chemo and fighting when I can be in peace with hospice care.  I want the doctor who "knows when to stop."


----------



## Inkmahm

Dizny Dad said:


> You all know that sometimes, as a parent, you find the need to share what your little darlings are doing, so _please forgive me _. . . .
> 
> Our daughter, Pastor Katie, with DSIL Pastor Luke's help, gives her children's sermon yesterday . . . .
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jk1b9RPhdaA&feature=colike
> 
> DiznyDi & I are in there if you look quick in the beginning . .you know parents; always lurking around . . .



She did a great job!  Beautiful church, too.  I love the windows.


----------



## Inkmahm

horselover said:


> Boys went back to school last week & we adopted a new puppy a week ago Monday.  It's been a little crazy here since then.  I'm not getting much work done since everyone deserted me for school & work!          To say he needs a lot of attention would be an understatement.         Our older dog is not liking having a younger brother very much.          New pup tries so hard to play with her but she wants nothing to do with him.  I feel a little bad for him.            Hopefully things will calm down over the next few weeks as he gets older & she gets used to having another dog around.



What kind of puppy and what is his name?


----------



## Inkmahm

tea pot said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a new addition as well
> another rescue Kitty
> this poor thing in the worst shape I've seen
> she was apparently left in a crate for weeks or months
> unable to walk due to muscle wasting, just under 5 lbs
> with a sweet gentle personality about 5 yrs old.
> I'm happy to report that she is walking.. well barely.
> She drags her hid end like she is cross country skiing
> but is getting stronger ever day.
> We usually foster these kitties but this little Muppet has
> already found her forever home right here.



Muppet is her name?  She is a beauty!

Our rescue kitten, Inky, is about full grown now I think.  We're guessing her birthday is the very beginning of October.   She is beautiful and fluffy black, very affectionate.   She still plays a lot with Cinderella, our schipperke.  I hope they never grow out of playing with each other.


----------



## Inkmahm

horselover said:


> Here's a pic of our new puppy.  He's a mini Schnauzer.  His name is Brady.  Go Pats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what paradise looks like.  We were lucky to score one of the private cabanas on Castaway Cay.  This is the view down the private beach for cabana guests only.  We were in cabana #1.  Heaven!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good day groupies!  Magical journeys wished for all those going to the World soon!



I should have read further before asking about the new puppy.  Another cutie!

We are sailing in December and have my sister and niece with us this time.  I guess this would have been the time to consider getting a cabana but they are doing other activities, the stingray feeding and the jet skis, so they won't be around on the beach with us that much.  It sounds like you would rent a cabana again?  Do they have bathrooms in them?  That would be a big plus for me, not having to hike down the beach to get to the main bathrooms.


----------



## Inkmahm

twokats said:


> WD, all I can do is agree.  As I told you before, the points that DH bought for us on this last cruise was totally unexpected, especially since I had met my goal of points.  He is 60 and plans on retirement in a couple of years, so I don't think you are too dang old to add on.



I agree.  More points to be able to take family with you is a great idea.  And don't worry about being too old. Those grandkids will keep you young!  I'm guessing eventually there will be more than just the one grand daughter, right?

Also, DVC is great for retirement.  First I have to GO back to work, and then eventually Dynaguy and I will use the points we have towards staying longer during the winter.  The more points we have, the more chance we have of getting out of the cold. So.....   buy away, WD!  Guilt free.


----------



## blossomz

Inkmahm said:


> I agree.  More points to be able to take family with you is a great idea.  And don't worry about being too old. Those grandkids will keep you young!  I'm guessing eventually there will be more than just the one grand daughter, right?
> 
> Also, DVC is great for retirement.  First I have to GO back to work, and then eventually Dynaguy and I will use the points we have towards staying longer during the winter.  The more points we have, the more chance we have of getting out of the cold. So.....   buy away, WD!  Guilt free.



Absolutely Correct!!!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Love your puppy Julie! ( Horeslover). My dog is half schnauzer!


----------



## mickeyworld

Hi !
I am a happy DVC owner (AKL) for many years and have stayed at all the DVC properties in Florida except VWL and I will be there in 5 days!  I have a one bedroom with another Disneyholic and can't wait!  Is there a view or room number that anyone can recommend as I get to my final hours?  Anything I MUST DO at the lodge( except dine, I have that covered)... I always love to hear from the experts so tell me all about it!
Judy


----------



## wildernessDad

mickeyworld said:


> Hi !
> I am a happy DVC owner (AKL) for many years and have stayed at all the DVC properties in Florida except VWL and I will be there in 5 days!  I have a one bedroom with another Disneyholic and can't wait!  Is there a view or room number that anyone can recommend as I get to my final hours?  Anything I MUST DO at the lodge( except dine, I have that covered)... I always love to hear from the experts so tell me all about it!
> Judy



I recommend a lake view close to the elevator.  There isn't much in the way of views at VWL, mostly pine trees.

You can also request an atrium 1 bedroom villa.


----------



## wildernessDad

Thanks for all your encouragement on adding on!  It definitely helps!  We shall see what happens.


----------



## eliza61

Inkmahm said:


> I have to admit I'm not too happy with the medical profession at the moment.  How could Steve be be so sick and they still were giving him chemo and false hope of recovery?  There's no way if he is so far gone that his body is starting to shut down that the medical people didn't know just how sick he was.  I just don't believe it.   I've promised to come back to haunt Dynaguy if I am ever so sick and they torture me with chemo instead of making me comfortable and letting me go.
> 
> Mom said Judy's comment was that how could she be sad that Steve was gone when she knows he is in heaven?  I think she is in shock since Steve was only gone about an hour at that point.  She has a long way to go in her grieving but I am glad she is comforted now that her husband isn't suffering and he has gone Home.  Mom offered to be there for her whenever she needed to talk, one widow to another.  Everyone can offer to be there to help but I think it really does take someone who has been in the same shoes to understand what she is going through.  I can't even begin to imagine losing my spouse. A big part of me would die with him.
> 
> Anyway, I have no idea what has been happening in the world of our lodge since I was last here a few weeks ago to ask for your prayers.  Judy and the family will still need those prayers to get them through the coming days and months.  As for me, I'm imagining Steve is in heaven with my dad and my grandpa and they are back to smoking their pipes together and telling tall fishing tales from years gone by.  Steve's dad died when Steve was just a teenager so I imagine there is quite a reunion with his parents, too.
> 
> Thank you all for your prayers and positive thoughts.  I really wish Steve had been healthy enough to send on a last trip to Disney but I think I knew from the beginning that he was pretty far down the path with his cancer. * It was a wishful thought on my part for someway to be able to help, but never  grounded in reality*.



Oh Ink, sorry to hear about your cousin Steve,

So I'll play a bit of devils advocate for the doctors, Cancer is not some thing that is ever grounded in reality.  My life seems so totally foreign to me now.  It is so absolutely all consuming, almost to the point of being unbelievable. The old guy caught an infection last week, which is devastating to some one with leukemia and no immune system, so we spend a week trying to beat that back with antibiotics and transfusion, so he can start chemo again because he can't get a transplant with active leukemia.  There is simply no "reality" there.  I sit there pleading with the doctors to do any thing and every thing because I just dropped off my 18 year old at the University of Cincinnati and there is no way I can destroy his entire world by showing up at his dorm telling him he has to come home.  

 As much as I'd like to think I'm making good decisions, the reality is the entire time, with every fiber of my soul, every thing I am is screaming "do whatever you have to do, whatever measures you need to take"  I simply cannot even remotely imagine an existence without the old guy.  


*WD*  In the interest of full disclosure, let me say that my opinion is strickly based on pure emotion and a bunch of cliche's.  

Add on!!


----------



## jimmytammy

wildernessDad said:


> It looks like a lot of VWL groupies are heading out on their vacations!  I wish I were going with you, but I am locked into work until December, after which time, I'll be shot out like a rubber band for our vacation at VWL.
> 
> In other news, I think I need more points.  Let me explain.  My granddaughter is now 5 and will be 6 in March.  How time flies.  Anyway, I think that I should upgrade to a 1 bedroom for those times when I was getting a studio.  So that means that I'll need to bump up our AKV and GCV points a bit.  DW and I will be viewing the Samantha Brown thingy on Sept 15.  I'm trying to get her interested in more points, you see.    Also, my daughter (the mother of my granddaughter) reacted positively when I told her that they were building a DVC at the Grand Floridian.  Hmm, might I add on there?  I'll bet that the price for points will be high and it will require a lot of them to stay there.  Then I wonder if I should dunk my head in ice cold water, as I am in my early 60's and here I  am thinking about adding on.  Don't get me wrong, I'm responsible and our debt is relatively low.  I have a good job and don't plan on retiring for a while.  But am I too dang old to add on?



Buy More Points, Buy More Points, Buy More Points!!!! This is a sub-liminal message


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> Oh Ink, sorry to hear about your cousin Steve,
> 
> So I'll play a bit of devils advocate for the doctors, Cancer is not some thing that is ever grounded in reality.  My life seems so totally foreign to me now.  It is so absolutely all consuming, almost to the point of being unbelievable. The old guy caught an infection last week, which is devastating to some one with leukemia and no immune system, so we spend a week trying to beat that back with antibiotics and transfusion, so he can start chemo again because he can't get a transplant with active leukemia.  There is simply no "reality" there.  I sit there pleading with the doctors to do any thing and every thing because I just dropped off my 18 year old at the University of Cincinnati and there is no way I can destroy his entire world by showing up at his dorm telling him he has to come home.
> 
> As much as I'd like to think I'm making good decisions, the reality is the entire time, with every fiber of my soul, every thing I am is screaming "do whatever you have to do, whatever measures you need to take"  I simply cannot even remotely imagine an existence without the old guy.
> 
> 
> *WD*  In the interest of full disclosure, let me say that my opinion is strickly based on pure emotion and a bunch of cliche's.
> 
> Add on!!





I'm so sorry that these past days have not been good for you and your family.  I can only imagine how difficult it is.

I would be the exact same way, E, as you are.  There are some situations when docs need to do everything and anything to help the patient.  And I would be that way in your situation.

How is the transplant situation looking, any prospective donors?

Prayers for you all.  Especially the old guy.


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> I'm so sorry that these past days have not been good for you and your family.  I can only imagine how difficult it is.
> 
> I would be the exact same way, E, as you are.  There are some situations when docs need to do everything and anything to help the patient.  And I would be that way in your situation.
> 
> How is the transplant situation looking, any prospective donors?
> 
> Prayers for you all.  Especially the old guy.



Happy Sunday Muush, thanks for the love.   Still looking for a full match,  they're giving it until November.  They can do what they call a partial match with the boys so that's an option.    Ironically the old guy is probably more sane than me.   I'm not a stable mabel the best of times.

And as another fine example of "the Lord always shows us a silver lining".  He has an infectious disease doctor helping to make sure this infection doesn't get worse and she is about as big a disney fan as we are.  
She and her dh have been toying with the idea of dvc but they are diehard poly fans.  Which of course is like waving a red flag in front of a bull to me, I'm gathering all my WL pictures.


----------



## Muushka

Sounds good E.  My friend whose baby girl needed a BM transplant (due to the inability to make platelets) received a partial transplant from her dad.  It was a success and she didn't need any more transplants.  Well, it was our understanding it was partial because it was a match, but only 5 out of 6 allogens (if I remember correctly).

Awesome about the doc and WDW!  I'm sure it helps to make the situation more palatable and the doc more human!


----------



## blossomz

Hi Eliza...I keep thinking good thoughts for the old guy. Maybe what Robon Roberts is going thru will get someone to be checked that might be a match...


I agree, when you are right in the middle of the situation it is tough to make the right call.  You can only do what your heart says.

On to the talk of more DVC points...

There is a Webinar again this week.  My guide tells me that what will be offered will be the exact same offer as on the member cruise...so apparently it is supposed to be a really good incentive.  Might be worth signing on and listening in.  Besides you do get a free piece of art.


----------



## jimmytammy

Inkmahm
Prayers are continuing for your recovery, asking for Gods healing hands to be placed upon you, and we will lift up Steves family to find peace in His arms

Eliza
Prayers continuing for your DH health and your family.  May God grant His peace upon and comfort you all


----------



## tea pot

eliza61 said:


> As much as I'd like to think I'm making good decisions, the reality is the entire time, with every fiber of my soul, every thing I am is screaming "do whatever you have to do, whatever measures you need to take"  I simply cannot even remotely imagine an existence without the old guy.



*Oh eliza*
 My heart goes out to you 
Thoughts and prayers of strength and comfort coming your way.

*Inkmahm* 
My deepest sympathy for the loss of your cousin Steve


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Inkmahm* and *eliza*....I really feel so much for you both and what you are and have gone through. My thoughts and prayers Ink to you and your cousin, Steve's family. I pray they find peace and comfort. 

*eliza*...I pray you and your husband will continue to stay strong and hold on to faith. 

Hugs to you both !


----------



## tea pot

Just in time for Lunch
















Off for at day at MK
















Back In time for Tea by the Fire







Ahhh


----------



## Muushka

Love it TP, thanks!  Have a great visit.


----------



## tea pot

Look What DD and I Got!
















We both were selected on two separate reservations 

So....You go to the Web site and can select four different "experiences" to book in advance 
at the MK to be use over one day you had about 5 different dates to pick from.
Experiences included all of the fast past rides, 
Special viewing areas for the parades, 
Viewing for Wishes from the Rose Garden
and Photo/Meet and Greet with Mickey and Minnie at the town Square Theater
the passes are  good for all members of your party staying on your reservation.

Boy DH  so sorry you had to miss this one 
This is my Youngest DD's first Visit on her Own DVC Points! and it's one of her friends First Visit!

So we booked times for Peter Pan, Photo with Mickey and Minnie, 
3pm Parade viewing area in front of the castle and
Wishes from the Rose Garden 

Oh by the way did I mention..... 
3 Day Happy Dance 

I'll take plenty of pics!


----------



## Muushka

Wow TP!  Way to go!!

Tell me, is it only for those who use ME?


----------



## tea pot

Muushka said:


> Wow TP!  Way to go!!
> 
> Tell me, is it only for those who use ME?



I Guess... that what the card said


----------



## cheer4bison

Hi folks,

You all know so very much about Walt Disney World.  If any of you are interested in applying for the 2013 Moms Panel, the application process started today.  You can read more here:

http://disneyworldforum.disney.go.com/recruiting/

I'd love to cheer you on!   Although my tenure on the panel ends this December (boy, those two years went FAST!!!), I'd love to see a groupie on next year's panel.  Remember, Moms and Dads (and aunts, uncles, grandparents...) are all encouraged to apply.  All you need is a love of Disney and a willingness to help others plan their Disney adventures.  It has been one of the most rewarding things I have ever done.  

Go Groupies!


----------



## Kathymford

tea pot said:


> Look What DD and I Got!
> 
> We both were selected on two separate reservations
> 
> So....You go to the Web site and can select four different "experiences" to book in advance
> at the MK to be use over one day you had about 5 different dates to pick from.
> Experiences included all of the fast past rides,
> Special viewing areas for the parades,
> Viewing for Wishes from the Rose Garden
> and Photo/Meet and Greet with Mickey and Minnie at the town Square Theater
> the passes are  good for all members of your party staying on your reservation.
> 
> Boy DH  so sorry you had to miss this one
> This is my Youngest DD's first Visit on her Own DVC Points! and it's one of her friends First Visit!
> 
> So we booked times for Peter Pan, Photo with Mickey and Minnie,
> 3pm Parade viewing area in front of the castle and
> Wishes from the Rose Garden
> 
> Oh by the way did I mention.....
> 3 Day Happy Dance
> 
> I'll take plenty of pics!



OOOH. I was wondering if DVC people were getting the invites or not. There's still hope! This looks like it came via regular mail, is that how you received it? A lot of people I've heard getting them via email.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Beautiful .....no, wait.....GORGEOUS photos *Joy* !!!!  And way cool on the FP !!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

That's so exciting, TP!


----------



## tea pot

Kathymford said:


> OOOH. I was wondering if DVC people were getting the invites or not. There's still hope! This looks like it came via regular mail, is that how you received it? A lot of people I've heard getting them via email.



Hi Kathy 
Yes I received my via reg mail 
My daughter received her notice via email several days before.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> Tammy called me an told me she had gone to London, saw Big Ben, walked the London Bridge, saw Bucking ham Palace, the queen was home because the flag was up, went to Westminster Abbey and many other things she didnt have time to tell me about.  She was very tired.  They had a nice time in Wales also.


Did she get to see the Queen's corgi's?!



Inkmahm said:


> Once again it has been forever since I've been back at the DIS.  You'd think I'd have MORE time while I am healing from the knee surgery but it doesn't seem that way.  Too much time doing rehab exercises and sleeping.  These drugs make me sleep so much more than normal.
> 
> I haven't been back here since I posted about finding out about my dad's cousin, Steve, having lung cancer.  It was his son that I had sent to AKV for a night as part of their honeymoon a couple years ago.  I had initially thought about sending Steve if he was well enough to go yet.  He wasn't.  He started chemo a couple weeks ago but it didn't do any good.  Mom called this morning and said Steve had been taken to the hospital on Thursday from one of his chemo sessions when he started shaking and was very cold.  His body was shutting down and he had some infection in him (not sure what).  He took his last breath this morning at 5 am after being able to talk a little bit to his family yesterday.
> 
> I have to admit I'm not too happy with the medical profession at the moment.  How could Steve be be so sick and they still were giving him chemo and false hope of recovery?  There's no way if he is so far gone that his body is starting to shut down that the medical people didn't know just how sick he was.  I just don't believe it.   I've promised to come back to haunt Dynaguy if I am ever so sick and they torture me with chemo instead of making me comfortable and letting me go.
> 
> Mom said Judy's comment was that how could she be sad that Steve was gone when she knows he is in heaven?  I think she is in shock since Steve was only gone about an hour at that point.  She has a long way to go in her grieving but I am glad she is comforted now that her husband isn't suffering and he has gone Home.  Mom offered to be there for her whenever she needed to talk, one widow to another.  Everyone can offer to be there to help but I think it really does take someone who has been in the same shoes to understand what she is going through.  I can't even begin to imagine losing my spouse. A big part of me would die with him.
> 
> Anyway, I have no idea what has been happening in the world of our lodge since I was last here a few weeks ago to ask for your prayers.  Judy and the family will still need those prayers to get them through the coming days and months.  As for me, I'm imagining Steve is in heaven with my dad and my grandpa and they are back to smoking their pipes together and telling tall fishing tales from years gone by.  Steve's dad died when Steve was just a teenager so I imagine there is quite a reunion with his parents, too.
> 
> Thank you all for your prayers and positive thoughts.  I really wish Steve had been healthy enough to send on a last trip to Disney but I think I knew from the beginning that he was pretty far down the path with his cancer.  It was a wishful thought on my part for someway to be able to help, but never  grounded in reality.


So sorry to hear this.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family and I hope your recovery goes well and quickly.



eliza61 said:


> Oh Ink, sorry to hear about your cousin Steve,
> 
> So I'll play a bit of devils advocate for the doctors, Cancer is not some thing that is ever grounded in reality.  My life seems so totally foreign to me now.  It is so absolutely all consuming, almost to the point of being unbelievable. The old guy caught an infection last week, which is devastating to some one with leukemia and no immune system, so we spend a week trying to beat that back with antibiotics and transfusion, so he can start chemo again because he can't get a transplant with active leukemia.  There is simply no "reality" there.  I sit there pleading with the doctors to do any thing and every thing because I just dropped off my 18 year old at the University of Cincinnati and there is no way I can destroy his entire world by showing up at his dorm telling him he has to come home.
> 
> As much as I'd like to think I'm making good decisions, the reality is the entire time, with every fiber of my soul, every thing I am is screaming "do whatever you have to do, whatever measures you need to take"  I simply cannot even remotely imagine an existence without the old guy.
> 
> 
> *WD*  In the interest of full disclosure, let me say that my opinion is strickly based on pure emotion and a bunch of cliche's.
> 
> Add on!!


Wow Eliza since I haven't been on here for so long I had no idea what you and your family have been going through.  I am sorry that you all have to be going through this.  I hope for the very best for you and the Old Guy and I will be praying for you.


----------



## Muushka

Tomorrow is another anniversary for 9/11.  
Praying for Eliza and other Groupies who were personally touched by it.


----------



## mickeyworld

I'll be there on Thursday in the afternoon!  How are the crowds?????


----------



## DiznyDi

Thinking of you Eliza as we remember today.....

Gee Groupies, I've missed you!  
My plan, for today, is to go back through the thread and get caught up with the happenings that I've missed.
DDad is on his way to Denver for an overnight so I should have plenty of time 

My mom is back staying in her own home. When the carpenter was installing the replacement glass, he fractured the pane above the one being replaced, so we're still waiting on that to be replaced.  We've installed a home alarm system though Mom doesn't think she's smart enough to use it. As a family, we'll certainly use the system while she travels.

DDad's parents have moved into assisted living - a very necessary move. Next is to dispose of the home furnishing and ultimately the home.

Hope all our Groupies in the World or getting ready to go to the World are having a great time! I'm so jealous  I really need to plan a Fall trip for us next year!

Enjoy your day!


----------



## Corinne

tea pot said:


> Look What DD and I Got!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We both were selected on two separate reservations
> 
> So....You go to the Web site and can select four different "experiences" to book in advance
> at the MK to be use over one day you had about 5 different dates to pick from.
> Experiences included all of the fast past rides,
> Special viewing areas for the parades,
> Viewing for Wishes from the Rose Garden
> and Photo/Meet and Greet with Mickey and Minnie at the town Square Theater
> the passes are  good for all members of your party staying on your reservation.
> 
> Boy DH  so sorry you had to miss this one
> This is my Youngest DD's first Visit on her Own DVC Points! and it's one of her friends First Visit!
> 
> So we booked times for Peter Pan, Photo with Mickey and Minnie,
> 3pm Parade viewing area in front of the castle and
> Wishes from the Rose Garden
> 
> Oh by the way did I mention.....
> 3 Day Happy Dance
> 
> I'll take plenty of pics!



Lucky lucky girl!!! hope to see you in just a few short days!!!


----------



## Corinne

*Ink*, *Eliza* thinking of you both, and sending prayers your way.


----------



## tea pot

*Eliza*
You and in my thoughts and prayers especially today


----------



## horselover

tea pot said:


> *Eliza*
> You and in my thoughts and prayers especially today



Me too.    

Teapot - enjoy your trip & let us know how FastPass+ works out.

I'm just back from visiting Sandals Grande Riviera & Sandals Royal Plantation in Ocho Rios.  Beautiful resorts, whirlwind trip.   Had a great visit with my friends I met at training.   Now it's back to work.  Boo!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

tea pot said:


> *Eliza*
> You and in my thoughts and prayers especially today



And mine as well.  

I've also been thinking of you and "the old guy" and praying for his care while you wait for a donor.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> Tomorrow is another anniversary for 9/11.
> Praying for Eliza and other Groupies who were personally touched by it.





tea pot said:


> *Eliza*
> You and in my thoughts and prayers especially today



Me too!!!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hey I know this is way off topic but I know we have some hockey fans on here who are probably as frustrated as I am right now with the possibility of a lock out.  Here is a link to a petition you can sign to let Bettman know how you feel.  We need to get our voices heard!!!!
http://www.change.org/petitions/gary-bettman-the-nhl-save-the-hockey-season-nolockout

And now back to our regularly scheduled WVL program!


----------



## Kathymford

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey I know this is way off topic but I know we have some hockey fans on here who are probably as frustrated as I am right now with the possibility of a lock out.  Here is a link to a petition you can sign to let Bettman know how you feel.  We need to get our voices heard!!!!
> http://www.change.org/petitions/gary-bettman-the-nhl-save-the-hockey-season-nolockout
> 
> And now back to our regularly scheduled WVL program!



I can't believe there's going to be another NHL lockout. Did they learn nothing last time?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Kathymford said:


> I can't believe there's going to be another NHL lockout. Did they learn nothing last time?


Only that they think they fans are a bunch of suckers.


----------



## DiznyDi

OK, I think I'm all caught up now:

*Julie and Joy*, nice to see the 4-legged additions to your families. Such a sad tale Joy about your little Muppet - is that what you named her? How nice you've given her a good home to grow up in and to recover.  Such a cute face!

Welcome back *Julie!* Even though your trip was a quick one.... you were in paradise! Wow! Unfortunately workin' sometimes gets in the way of our fun.

*Inkmahm* DDad and I extend our sympathies to you on the loss of your cousin, Steve. I'm so sorry hospice wasn't involved in the end. Not only for the patient, but for the family as well.
I've read with interest your saga of getting a new knee.  I know that this too is in my future.  Continue to go to therapy and do your exercises at home to strengthen your muscles. Going from the walker to a cane is a step in the right direction. Kudos to Dynaguy for his constant care and attention!

Hugs and prayers to you *Eliza*. Lean on your friends here for support. We care about you! Let us know how the old guy is doing. I know we have wonderful prayer warriors here.

*Wilderness Dad*, I say if adding on doesn't make a financial constraint on you, then do it! DDad and I are _almost_ 60 and use each and every point we have.  The larger accommodations (with a washing machine) are a great advantage for growing children. The extra room kitchen certainly have its advantages too.

*Joy* what a great start to your trip! Come back and tell us all about it.  I wonder how long this experimental program will go on.  And to think, I've been contemplating a rental car for our December stay..... I may just have to wait a while.

Have great trips Groupies! I hope you're able to meet one another and become acquainted.  So sad we can't join you.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey folks
I am typing from my IPad from our shop, not my usual, hyped up on coffee.  Just enjoying the cooler temps, counting days, 80 in fact, til my next trip to the World!!

Hope all have great day!!


----------



## Anna114

I've stayed at our beloved VWL a couple of times now..... I'm just as excited to be going back in 18 days as I was on our first trip home.

 Does anyone else have routines when they go down? My husband and I always get a studio (less points = more stays   ). We get up use our Keurig (ty owners locker) me English Breakfast tea, him Kona coffee. I make us an english muffin each. Straighten up the room. My husband goes for an exploratory walk everyday me.... bathing suit on, Michael Strahan jersey on, disney crocs on. With me, my iPad and my counted cross stitch along with my water and head to Hidden Springs pool. I sit and stitch for an hour or two. At 12:00 my husband stops by with his Long Island Iced tea and my Pina Colava. We chat and after our drinks are done we get dressed for the day and head to whichever park we are headed to. We have the luxury, thanks to DVC, of not going commando anymore. No more rope drops for me unless I want to. For instance, we will be down for EPCOT's 30th anniversary. I will be there for rope drop. So, anyone else have a "routine"


----------



## Kathymford

Anna114 said:


> I've stayed at our beloved VWL a couple of times now..... I'm just as excited to be going back in 18 days as I was on our first trip home.
> 
> Does anyone else have routines when they go down? My husband and I always get a studio (less points = more stays   ). We get up use our Keurig (ty owners locker) me English Breakfast tea, him Kona coffee. I make us an english muffin each. Straighten up the room. My husband goes for an exploratory walk everyday me.... bathing suit on, Michael Strahan jersey on, disney crocs on. With me, my iPad and my counted cross stitch along with my water and head to Hidden Springs pool. I sit and stitch for an hour or two. At 12:00 my husband stops by with his Long Island Iced tea and my Pina Colava. We chat and after our drinks are done we get dressed for the day and head to whichever park we are headed to. We have the luxury, thanks to DVC, of not going commando anymore. No more rope drops for me unless I want to. For instance, we will be down for EPCOT's 30th anniversary. I will be there for rope drop. So, anyone else have a "routine"



No real routine for me (yet), but I do love yours. At AKL last April, I started to develop one. DBF still sleeping, me up with mugs in hand to get coffee and breakfast. DBF still sleeping, me: eating and drinking coffee on balcony watching the giraffe's go by.... We'll see what WL has in store for me and a new routine!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey Anna
I dont think we have a set routine, yours sounds intriguing.  We usually get up before the kids, make coffee, set out on balcony, drink lots o Joe, catch up on emails, enjoy listening to the boat horns, and maybe catch a glimpse of deer.  We arent early risers on vacation, do enough of that at home


----------



## sleepydog25

Anna114 said:


> I've stayed at our beloved VWL a couple of times now..... I'm just as excited to be going back in 18 days as I was on our first trip home.
> 
> Does anyone else have routines when they go down? My husband and I always get a studio (less points = more stays  ). We get up use our Keurig (ty owners locker) me English Breakfast tea, him Kona coffee. I make us an english muffin each. Straighten up the room. My husband goes for an exploratory walk everyday me.... bathing suit on, Michael Strahan jersey on, disney crocs on. With me, my iPad and my counted cross stitch along with my water and head to Hidden Springs pool. I sit and stitch for an hour or two. At 12:00 my husband stops by with his Long Island Iced tea and my Pina Colava. We chat and after our drinks are done we get dressed for the day and head to whichever park we are headed to. We have the luxury, thanks to DVC, of not going commando anymore. No more rope drops for me unless I want to. For instance, we will be down for EPCOT's 30th anniversary. I will be there for rope drop. So, anyone else have a "routine"


Our schedule is the opposite of yours.  We do start with coffee (usually bring a grinder and whole beans), then we prefer to make rope drop at whichever park has EMH that morning, do a good hour to hour and a half in that park minus the crowds, usually hop over to another park to take in a couple of fave rides there, then head back to the resort to relax poolside.  On those days when we don't have an early rope drop to make, we drive over to SOG for Starbucks before taking in breakfast at whichever place we've chosen for that day.  We generally miss huge crowds using this strategy, and we're both the type to wake early, regardless.


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> . . . . . . I dont think we have a set routine, . . . . . .  We usually get up . . . , make coffee, set out on balcony . . . . . . , enjoy listening to the boat horns, . . . . .



Ahh, the boat horns . . Thanks *Jimmy* for setting the right tone for my day!


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> Ahh, the boat horns . . Thanks *Jimmy* for setting the right tone for my day!



You came to mind when I mentioned this. Glad I could help!


----------



## twokats

tea pot said:


> Look What DD and I Got!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..........



Borrowed Joy's pictures, but we got the same thing in the mail this morning!!!

Kati was very happy.

So six more days and we will be there!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Just got back from a trip to Pueblo, CO.  I took these photos yesterday as I drove between Colorado Springs and Denver.  I thought I could hear the boat horns off in the distance . . .


----------



## MiaSRN62

Muushka said:


> Tomorrow is another anniversary for 9/11.
> Praying for Eliza and other Groupies who were personally touched by it.



I was praying for all touched....I had friends in NYC that day. Hours and hours went by when we did not know what happened to them. There was NO cell phone service. Thankfullly they were ok. One of my friends had her 11 year son on a school trip on a small boat touring the Statue of Liberty at the exact time. Just a terrifying day ......I meant to touch base here on that day but had a horrible shift at work. So sorry. Know my thoughts were with eliza and others.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*DiznyDi and Dad*....hoping the move for Dad's parents went well and they will adjust comfortably to their new home.  Good luck with the sales. hugs ! Beautiful CO pics *DDad* !!!!

*Anna*...we are just missing eachother.....I check out fo VWl on 9/29 and head to port to board the Fantasy. 
Our routine/plans for our upcoming stay (think this is our 6th or 7th stay here ?)....is RELAX and TAKE IT ALL IN........the sounds....smells....beauty of this resort. Hands down, imho, the most beautiful of the WDW DVC resorts ! And I don't even own points here ! We cannot wait until Sept 26 gets here !!!

We had a major dilemma last night over the announcement of the new discount on the Premium AP for DVC. I need an AP for Sept 26 on......we were going to put off getting them since the premium will be cheaper than the regular AP a few days later. DVC will not allow switches/upgrades on this sale. I was SO SAD last night thinking we'd be locked out of the parks for Sept 26-29.  Now.....hubby and I decided to get the regular AP's and buy the discounted ones in Dec for use next year ! I'm happy again !


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> Just got back from a trip to Pueblo, CO. I took these photos yesterday as I drove between Colorado Springs and Denver. I thought I could hear the boat horns off in the distance . . .


Gorgeous pics, but you obviously took the road less taken if you snapped these between C. Springs and Denver.    I lived in the former for three years while teaching at the Academy.  Lovely area.


----------



## Muushka

Anna114 said:


> I've stayed at our beloved VWL a couple of times now..... I'm just as excited to be going back in 18 days as I was on our first trip home.
> 
> Does anyone else have routines when they go down? My husband and I always get a studio (less points = more stays   ). We get up use our Keurig (ty owners locker) me English Breakfast tea, him Kona coffee. I make us an english muffin each. Straighten up the room. My husband goes for an exploratory walk everyday me.... bathing suit on, Michael Strahan jersey on, disney crocs on. With me, my iPad and my counted cross stitch along with my water and head to Hidden Springs pool. I sit and stitch for an hour or two. At 12:00 my husband stops by with his Long Island Iced tea and my Pina Colava. We chat and after our drinks are done we get dressed for the day and head to whichever park we are headed to. We have the luxury, thanks to DVC, of not going commando anymore. No more rope drops for me unless I want to. For instance, we will be down for EPCOT's 30th anniversary. I will be there for rope drop. So, anyone else have a "routine"



That was a fun read, I felt like we were with you!




MiaSRN62 said:


> I was praying for all touched....I had friends in NYC that day. Hours and hours went by when we did not know what happened to them. There was NO cell phone service. Thankfullly they were ok. One of my friends had her 11 year son on a school trip on a small boat touring the Statue of Liberty at the exact time. Just a terrifying day ......I meant to touch base here on that day but had a horrible shift at work. So sorry. Know my thoughts were with eliza and others.



I can't imagine the fear you all must have felt.

I saw that PAP bargain.  I had my price point at $300, but $399 for a PAP really is a pretty good deal.
We will at least pick up 2 vouchers.  
I am trying to talk Mr Muush into using them this Dec, next June and then again in Dec 2013.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MiaSRN62 said:


> *DiznyDi and Dad*....hoping the move for Dad's parents went well and they will adjust comfortably to their new home.  Good luck with the sales. hugs ! Beautiful CO pics *DDad* !!!!
> 
> *Anna*...we are just missing eachother.....I check out fo VWl on 9/29 and head to port to board the Fantasy.
> Our routine/plans for our upcoming stay (think this is our 6th or 7th stay here ?)....is RELAX and TAKE IT ALL IN........the sounds....smells....beauty of this resort. Hands down, imho, the most beautiful of the WDW DVC resorts ! And I don't even own points here ! We cannot wait until Sept 26 gets here !!!
> 
> We had a major dilemma last night over the announcement of the new discount on the Premium AP for DVC. I need an AP for Sept 26 on......we were going to put off getting them since the premium will be cheaper than the regular AP a few days later. DVC will not allow switches/upgrades on this sale. I was SO SAD last night thinking we'd be locked out of the parks for Sept 26-29.  Now.....hubby and I decided to get the regular AP's and buy the discounted ones in Dec for use next year ! I'm happy again !



Maria - both Cheshire Figment and MS have responded that you can upgrade from a park hopper ticket to the DVC PAP special.  You could buy a park hopper to use for your Sept VWL stay, be certain to have one unused day left ('cuz it looks like you move over to Kidani in Oct after a cruise on the Fantasy? ) and then upgrade from the hopper to the PAP.  The upgrade can be done up until 14 days from the first use of the ticket.  

If nothing else you can definitely do that for the normal DVC AP so there wouldn't be a risk since you decided to get the DVC AP thinking you can't upgrade to the PAP.  That's what I would try!


----------



## MiaSRN62

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Maria - both Cheshire Figment and MS have responded that you can upgrade from a park hopper ticket to the DVC PAP special.  You could buy a park hopper to use for your Sept VWL stay, be certain to have one unused day left ('cuz it looks like you move over to Kidani in Oct after a cruise on the Fantasy? ) and then upgrade from the hopper to the PAP.  The upgrade can be done up until 14 days from the first use of the ticket.
> 
> If nothing else you can definitely do that for the normal DVC AP so there wouldn't be a risk since you decided to get the DVC AP thinking you can't upgrade to the PAP.  That's what I would try!



Wow *Kathy*....so maybe instead of buying the DVC AP on Sept 26, hubby and I should get a MYW pass and upgrade on Oct 6 when we get off the ship. We planned to use the pass to visit the parks on 9/26, 9/27 and 9/28....so we would need at least a 4 day MYW ?!!!  Because MS told me yesterday I could not upgrade a DVC standard AP if I purchased that on 9/26. SOOOOOO confusing and we leave in like 13 days ! Thanks Kathy !

*Muushka*...good luck working on the Mr !!!!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

sleepydog25 said:


> Gorgeous pics, but you obviously took the road less taken if you snapped these between C. Springs and Denver.    I lived in the former for three years while teaching at the Academy.  Lovely area.



The road less taken always has its benefits if you can not pay too much attention to the rocks in the road.

(By the way, the photos were taken on Rt. 67 north out of Colo. Springs by the S. Platte River.)


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> The road less taken always has its benefits if you can not pay too much attention to the rocks in the road.
> 
> (By the way, the photos were taken on Rt. 67 north out of Colo. Springs by the S. Platte River.)


Can't say I ever got out on that road.  But, C. Springs is where I first began to love the mountains as they were so close by.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MiaSRN62 said:


> Wow *Kathy*....so maybe instead of buying the DVC AP on Sept 26, hubby and I should get a MYW pass and upgrade on Oct 6 when we get off the ship. We planned to use the pass to visit the parks on 9/26, 9/27 and 9/28....so we would need at least a 4 day MYW ?!!!  Because MS told me yesterday I could not upgrade a DVC standard AP if I purchased that on 9/26. SOOOOOO confusing and we leave in like 13 days ! Thanks Kathy !
> 
> *Muushka*...good luck working on the Mr !!!!!!



Yep - sound right!  Get a 4 day pass, use 3 days before your cruise and then go to guest service when you get off the cruise and upgrade.  I was thinking of skipping passes this year but conferences keep getting moved to WDW so I think my arm has been twisted and we'll pick the special up in Oct too.  Good luck and have a great trip!!!!

_Oh - I just thought of something.  I think when you upgrade from a ticket the pass backdates to the first day of the ticket use.  I don't know if that would cause a complication or not? You'd still be ok with the Deluxe AP though and worth asking about the PAP I'd think.  Edit to my edit - in looking at more of Cheshire Figments comments it sounds like this shouldn't be a problem.  _


----------



## jimmytammy

Dad
Beautiful pictures!

On the PAP note, we currently have APs on our CC waiting to be activated when we arrive in Dec.  We had PAPs once and DS really liked going to DQ, little sensory overload for me, but this deal is too sweet to pass up.  


Hope all have a great weekend!!


----------



## twinklebug

jimmytammy said:


> Dad
> Beautiful pictures!
> 
> On the PAP note, we currently have APs on our CC waiting to be activated when we arrive in Dec.  We had PAPs once and DS really liked going to DQ, little sensory overload for me, but this deal is too sweet to pass up.
> 
> 
> Hope all have a great weekend!!



I was going to have us just buy MYW tickets this next summer, but I agree, the PAP is too sweet to ignore. We'll have DS's best friend with us, so I suspect the boys will get tons of use out of the extra access to the activities (I have a few waterpark/DQ passes left over from years bygone no one touched and the BF can use). This boy might walk away from WDW thinking it's a giant waterpark/arcade LOL.

Now, just trying to determine whether a VWL or KV 1br is the better experience... I might need to dig a bit to find out if he loves zebra and giraffe as much as DS.

Hey - side note - only *70 days until Thanksgiving!*  98% chance we're cancelling our T-day VWL trip though - After ponying up for DD's tuition and books I just can't afford the astronomical airfare and traveling on off days this year is not an option. Gives me more vacation funds to buy those passes with though since they need to be bought during the holidays.


----------



## MiaSRN62

twinklebug said:


> We'll have DS's best friend with us,
> Now, just trying to determine whether a VWL or KV 1br is the better experience... I might need to dig a bit to find out if he loves zebra and giraffe as much as DS.


We're treating good friends to sharing our room this Oct. While we *adore* VWL, the one bedroom at KV with the extra bathroom and sleeper chair made the difference for us to book there. Just didn't have enough points for a 2 bedroom for the stay---if I did I would have booked VWL. But for the one bedroom xtra amenities, KV or BLT was the better choice. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## twokats

Well, we are now at 5 days!!!!  Happy, Happy.  

The kids and I made our FastPass+ decisions last night.  Am looking forward to seeing how that works.  As I said previously, I was excited that we also got the letter like Joy did!


----------



## twokats

Ok, since we all seem to have a life today that does not include DisBoards, I will just stop by long enough to say!!!

4 more days!!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats said:


> Ok, since we all seem to have a life today that does not include DisBoards, I will just stop by long enough to say!!!
> 
> 4 more days!!!!!



Excited for you folks, enjoy that FP deal!


----------



## twinklebug

MiaSRN62 said:


> We're treating good friends to sharing our room this Oct. While we *adore* VWL, the one bedroom at KV with the extra bathroom and sleeper chair made the difference for us to book there. Just didn't have enough points for a 2 bedroom for the stay---if I did I would have booked VWL. But for the one bedroom xtra amenities, KV or BLT was the better choice. Good luck with your decision.



I hear you! That second bathroom and sleeper chair are pushign me over the edge that direction, but given that this is the boy's first visit to the world ever I want him to feel the magic the way we do. That means VWL. 



twokats said:


> Ok, since we all seem to have a life today that does not include DisBoards, I will just stop by long enough to say!!!
> 
> 4 more days!!!!!



Do I hear a 3 for you?   Excited for you - say hi to the deer for us, and seek out those MIA bunnies!


----------



## twokats

twinklebug said:


> I hear you! That second bathroom and sleeper chair are pushign me over the edge that direction, but given that this is the boy's first visit to the world ever I want him to feel the magic the way we do. That means VWL.
> 
> 
> 
> Do I hear a 3 for you?   Excited for you - say hi to the deer for us, and seek out those MIA bunnies!



3 more days!!!

I wonder if I ought to start packing?  

I have been trying to get the living room cleaned before I go so the puppies don't have anything laying out to mess up while I am gone.  I need to get my oil changed in the morning, work in the afternoon, doctor appt Tues morning and hair appt Tues aft.  I guess sometime in there I will get everything else done.  Oh well, if I do ok and if I don't . . . . . 

3 more days!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

twokats said:


> 3 more days!!!
> 
> I wonder if I ought to start packing?
> 
> I have been trying to get the living room cleaned before I go so the puppies don't have anything laying out to mess up while I am gone.  I need to get my oil changed in the morning, work in the afternoon, doctor appt Tues morning and hair appt Tues aft.  I guess sometime in there I will get everything else done.  Oh well, if I do ok and if I don't . . . . .
> 
> 3 more days!!!



Woooo hoooooo ! 
I'm on the 10 more dance.....tomorrow is single digit dance ! Good luck Kathy !!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

We are at 75 days and it cant get here soon enough


----------



## dsneygirl

twokats said:


> Well, we are now at 5 days!!!!  Happy, Happy.
> 
> The kids and I made our FastPass+ decisions last night.  Am looking forward to seeing how that works.  As I said previously, I was excited that we also got the letter like Joy did!




We got one too.  I was bummed though all the MSEP spots were gone I would have liked to see how that is going to work.


----------



## MiaSRN62

twinklebug said:


> but given that this is the boy's first visit to the world ever I want him to feel the magic the way we do. That means VWL.



I agree....and they are young ! For me it was adults---felt I needed the xtra space the KV one bedroom would offer. But for kids, it's different ! Have fun !!!!


----------



## eliza61

Tuesday's Trivia:  Anyone remember this show?  This one I definitely didn't make.


*The Melvin the Moose Breakfast show was a character meal featuring Melvin from the Country Bear Jamboree.  It ran at Pioneer Hall in Disney's Fort Wilderness Resort beginning in 1986.  It later morph into the Chip and Dale's country Morning Jamboree featuring Melvin the Moose.*


----------



## wildernessDad

jimmytammy said:


> We are at 75 days and it cant get here soon enough



We're at 74 days, but who's counting?

   



eliza61 said:


> Tuesday's Trivia:  Anyone remember this show?  This one I definitely didn't make.
> 
> 
> *The Melvin the Moose Breakfast show was a character meal featuring Melvin from the Country Bear Jamboree.  It ran at Pioneer Hall in Disney's Fort Wilderness Resort beginning in 1986.  It later morph into the Chip and Dale's country Morning Jamboree featuring Melvin the Moose.*



Yup!  We did that one when the kids were little!  The only part of Melvin they showed was his head in a wooden frame.  It was kinda hung up just outside the curtain on the stage.    I really enjoyed that.  It was called 'Chip and Dale's Country Jamboree Breakfast, featuring Melvin the Moose', I believe. You may have the correct title for it, Eliza.  Apparently, we didn't see the earliest incarnation of this breakfast.  Yeah, I remember liver lips visiting our table and the kazoos.  That was a fun breakfast.  I was sorry to see it cancelled.

Here's a website showing pics of it.

http://waltdatedworld.bravepages.com/id227.htm


----------



## BWV Dreamin

We are going to OKW for the first time in 33 days. Please tell me we will like it!! All my husband is saying is "We should be going to Wilderness Lodge!!"


----------



## wildernessDad

BWV Dreamin said:


> We are going to OKW for the first time in 33 days. Please tell me we will like it!! All my husband is saying is "We should be going to Wilderness Lodge!!"



You'll love the spacious villas.  DW loves it.  She and son stay there every year 
when they go to a conference in Orlando.  I've been there once and it's nice, although it's not our beloved Lodge.

In other news, decided to look at resales and didn't see much in my UY (April).  VWL April was being gobbled up on the Timeshare store.  One of those timeshare places had AKV April, but it was stripped pretty much.


----------



## horselover

BWV Dreamin said:


> We are going to OKW for the first time in 33 days. Please tell me we will like it!! All my husband is saying is "We should be going to Wilderness Lodge!!"



Hope - I love OKW!  It's a great resort.  It's not VWL but then again what is!  Are you in a studio or 1 BR?  The 1 BRs are huge!  Did you request a section or did you book the hospitality house category?  I think everyone has their favorite section but I personally like the Turtle Pond section.  It's not too far from the HH & it has a nice quiet pool with snack counter.  Have a fun trip!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

horselover said:


> Hope - I love OKW!  It's a great resort.  It's not VWL but then again what is!  Are you in a studio or 1 BR?  The 1 BRs are huge!  Did you request a section or did you book the hospitality house category?  I think everyone has their favorite section but I personally like the Turtle Pond section.  It's not too far from the HH & it has a nice quiet pool with snack counter.  Have a fun trip!



We booked a 1 bedroom, and requested Turtle Pond area!! So glad to hear this!!


----------



## jimmytammy

BWV Dreamin said:


> We booked a 1 bedroom, and requested Turtle Pond area!! So glad to hear this!!


We love it!  It is a very close 2nd to our beloved Lodge.  The 1 beds are huge, and like horselover, TP is a great area for us too.  Embrace OKW for what it is, it is very laid back, great place to wind down(like VWL), peaceful(like VWL).  The 1 beds, did I say we really love em!


----------



## Muushka

BWV Dreamin said:


> We booked a 1 bedroom, and requested Turtle Pond area!! So glad to hear this!!



Yup, I'm with JT on this.  Embrace the large accommodations.  The laid back experience.  Enjoy that awesome patio, with a ceiling fan!  There are lots of great things about OKW.  Enjoy!

Oh, and the boat to Downtown Disney!  Embrace that too!!!


----------



## twokats

OK, I am sitting her writing to the Groupies while looking at my suitcase with all my clothes sitting beside it, not in it.

I think I have everything all together, Kati is packed, Clay went to get some last minute stuff and is almost packed, so just a little bit more and we will load the car so that we will be ready to head out early tomorrow morning.  

Also, I know she is not on the list and I do not know my DD's Disname, but 
tomorrow is Kati's birthday!!

Happy Birthday, Kati!
I hope our trip to WDW is extra magical for your birthday.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Kati!!!   For those that havent had the opportunity to meet Kati, she is one sweet lady, just like her mom!

Kathy, I hope you folks have a safe and wonderful trip!!  Stay in touch!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> Yup, I'm with JT on this.  Embrace the large accommodations.  The laid back experience.  Enjoy that awesome patio, with a ceiling fan!  There are lots of great things about OKW.  Enjoy!
> 
> Oh, and the boat to Downtown Disney!  Embrace that too!!!



Ahh, the patio.  I wont ever forget the 1st time we stayed in a 1 bed, I walked out on the patio, and saw how big it was, I remarked to Tammy that it must be one we had to share with a neighbor, then I realized it was all ours Great place to enjoy coffee in the AM.


----------



## Anna114

Just booked a two bedroom for Aug 19-25 for our 25th wedding anniversary. I would have been so sad if I couldn't have gotten a 2br at VWL, hence the early planning lol.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

jimmytammy said:
			
		

> We love it!  It is a very close 2nd to our beloved Lodge.  The 1 beds are huge, and like horselover, TP is a great area for us too.  Embrace OKW for what it is, it is very laid back, great place to wind down(like VWL), peaceful(like VWL).  The 1 beds, did I say we really love em!



Ok I'm embracing it!! I love patios!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Muushka said:
			
		

> Yup, I'm with JT on this.  Embrace the large accommodations.  The laid back experience.  Enjoy that awesome patio, with a ceiling fan!  There are lots of great things about OKW.  Enjoy!
> 
> Oh, and the boat to Downtown Disney!  Embrace that too!!!



I forgot about the boat!( One of my favorite things at VWL).


----------



## Muushka

Anna114 said:


> Just booked a two bedroom for Aug 19-25 for our 25th wedding anniversary. I would have been so sad if I couldn't have gotten a 2br at VWL, hence the early planning lol.



Congratulations on your 25th anniversary.  I hope it is a magical, wonderful time for you and your husband.


----------



## jimmytammy

Anna114 said:


> Just booked a two bedroom for Aug 19-25 for our 25th wedding anniversary. I would have been so sad if I couldn't have gotten a 2br at VWL, hence the early planning lol.



Got you on page one, groupie vacations!


----------



## Anna114

Muushka said:


> Congratulations on your 25th anniversary.  I hope it is a magical, wonderful time for you and your husband.


Thank you.. it always is. However for the first time since 2006 we will have both sons with us. Ages at time of travel 23 and 17 lol. My older son wants to go back, one more time, on our dime 



jimmytammy said:


> Got you on page one, groupie vacations!



Cool! Thanks for taking the time. 

When I go down next week I'll give Humphrey's nose a rub from the whole "groupies"


----------



## dsneygirl

Owners locker is ready to be delivered.  Bags are mostly packed.  48 hours and we should be arriving home.


----------



## Anna114

I love my Owner's lockers. It makes our frequent trips home so much easier. Have a great trip!


----------



## Anna114

Bag Balm


----------



## jimmytammy

dsneygirl said:


> Owners locker is ready to be delivered.  Bags are mostly packed.  48 hours and we should be arriving home.



Have a great trip!!  Pics if possible and updates if you have time


----------



## Anna114

Anna114 said:
			
		

> Bag Balm



What is wrong with me... Sorry.


----------



## Muushka

Anna114 said:


> What is wrong with me... Sorry.



Excited about your trip!!!!


----------



## Anna114

Muushka said:
			
		

> Excited about your trip!!!!



Thank you. I often shake my head at myself.


----------



## Granny

Hey guys! 

Looks like we have some Groupies in The World...I hope everyone has an absolutely magical time.  

And, a big shout out....



*Happy Birthday Kati  !!!*


Awesome!


----------



## Muushka

Right you are Granny, as usual (except _that _couch )
*
Happy Birthday Kati!!!  Have a great one!!*


----------



## dsneygirl

jimmytammy said:


> Have a great trip!!  Pics if possible and updates if you have time




Will do.  We are in a 2 bedroom with friends and their 2 boys but the first days they are doing Sea World and Busch Gardens.  Insanity!  

Really looking forward to the nice kitchen and laundry.  Dh is dreaming about the new waffles at Roaring Fork.


----------



## DiznyDi

I'm spending a few days in PA with DD and DSIL. Just wanted to wish
*Kati and very Happy Birthday!*


----------



## Muushka

dsneygirl said:


> Will do.  We are in a 2 bedroom with friends and their 2 boys but the first days they are doing Sea World and Busch Gardens.  Insanity!
> 
> Really looking forward to the nice kitchen and laundry.  Dh is dreaming about the new waffles at Roaring Fork.



I haven't been to Busch Gardens in 25+ years.  I love their coasters!

Funny.  I don't think my husband has realized that they exist yet.  I know he had 1, but I don't think he remembers.  Shhhhh.



DiznyDi said:


> I'm spending a few days in PA with DD and DSIL. Just wanted to wish
> *Kati and very Happy Birthday!*



Have a great visit.


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday Kati!!!   For those that havent had the opportunity to meet Kati, she is one sweet lady, just like her mom!
> 
> Kathy, I hope you folks have a safe and wonderful trip!!  Stay in touch!!



Jimmy, you make me blush!!!  Kati had a great birthday and is still riding high.  We were in Epcot yesterday and one of the CM's at a booth stopped us told her happy birthday and then handed her a telephone and said there was a call for her. . . . . . from Goofy singing happy birthday to her.  Of course she got her happy birthday call in the room from Mickey and Minnie when we arrived.



Anna114 said:


> Just booked a two bedroom for Aug 19-25 for our 25th wedding anniversary. I would have been so sad if I couldn't have gotten a 2br at VWL, hence the early planning lol.



If you want your anniversary listed on page one also, let me know.  Birthdays too!!!



Granny said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Looks like we have some Groupies in The World...I hope everyone has an absolutely magical time.
> 
> And, a big shout out....
> 
> 
> 
> *Happy Birthday Kati  !!!*
> 
> Awesome!



It has been great.  Some rain, but since we are being very laid back on this trip, we were prepared for rain. 




Muushka said:


> *
> Happy Birthday Kati!!!  Have a great one!!*



Barb, she is so happy on this trip.  Totally in her element!



DiznyDi said:


> I'm spending a few days in PA with DD and DSIL. Just wanted to wish
> *Kati and very Happy Birthday!*



Hava a good time and thanks from Kati


----------



## Nicoal13

dsneygirl said:


> Owners locker is ready to be delivered.  Bags are mostly packed.  48 hours and we should be arriving home.



Have a great time Marianne!


----------



## Nicoal13

Thinking about an early Feb trip. DS will be 7 by then, and we haven't been to the world this year. DH doesn't want to go. Trying to decide if I want to go with just DS and myself or find a friend that wants to go as well. But that is hard as most of my friends have even younger children than me. I know one of my single friends would like to go, but she is childless and not sure she wants to travel with a kid.

Anyway, dreaming and planning here all while getting back into the new school schedule and all that brings. 

DH and I went to VB in August for our anniversary for a week and loved it! He said he would definitely go back there. So relaxing. We had a wonderful time, good food, did a charter fishing trip and spent time in the ocean and pool. Perfect vacation. 

Happy Birthday Kati!


----------



## Muushka

Hi Nicole 

I'm so glad you enjoyed VB.  It really is a beautiful resort.

About the kidless friend.  As a kidless person, I would LOVE to go with a 7 year old!  You might be surprised, she may really want to go!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Granny said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Looks like we have some Groupies in The World...I hope everyone has an absolutely magical time.
> 
> And, a big shout out....
> 
> 
> 
> *Happy Birthday Kati  !!!*
> 
> 
> Awesome!



YES !!! And *Corrine & Keliblue*....welcome back and hope you had a great time !!!!!
Have TONS OF FUN to the Groupies still there !!!!!


> *tea pot *14-16 VWL 16-21 BLT
> *twokats *19-26 VWL Kids Bday trip(Kati 19th, DS 26th)
> *Kathymford* 15-22 VWL



*And happy birthday KATI !!!!!*


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Happy birthday Kati!!!!!!

Well I'm back in the working world.  Got a part time job at PetSmart.  Did some video training today and more training to come in the next couple of days.  Gonna miss having my time off but I'll like making some money and maybe being able to get our own place in the not too distant future.


----------



## twokats

Disney loving Iowan said:
			
		

> Happy birthday Kati!!!!!!
> 
> Well I'm back in the working world.  Got a part time job at PetSmart.  Did some video training today and more training to come in the next couple of days.  Gonna miss having my time off but I'll like making some money and maybe being able to get our own place in the not too distant future.



Congrats!  My pups love for me to go to PetSmart and Kati thanks all for the birthday wishes.


----------



## blossomz

Back from my first ever Member's cruise...amazing!!!  Will post more tomorrow..tired from laundry and unpacking etc.  Will post more tomorrow!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Congrats DLI on the Petsmart job ! I try and make weekly trips there 
Blossomz....can't wait to hear about it and see pics. I know they give out some nice gifts on Members cruises 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## blossomz

So many exciting things on the cruise.  Ducky Williams was there.  Don Hahn the exec producer of Frankenweenie showed the Nautical Premier of the movie!  Fantastic!  Met Jason Surrell, imagineer, and designed vinylmation with him.  Learn to draw with Ducky.  Goofy's voice guy was a lot of fun.  There was someone there from the archives..but I never made it there!  The final night..there was a special show with Disney Broadway stars:  Ashley Brown, Mary Poppins herself, Alton White...presently playing Mufasa, Lindsay Mendez..opening in a couple of weeks in the revival of godspell, and Josh Strickland...American Idol runner up from season 2 and Tarzan on Broadway.  They were so willing to talk and take photos!  Claire Bilby really worked on talking with members to hear what they want out of membership.  D23 is going to allow ALL DVC members to be a basic member as part of DVC.  YOu will pay an adjusted amount for the full membership if you want it with the magazine.  Talk is that next year's cruise may be in Oct or Nov.  Only about 250 kids on the cruise.  Lots of characters.  Aquaduck!  Spa treatments! (specials for the members too), Shows!  Palo! Pirate Night and more.  It was amazing!!
Will work on photos next!   Oh..and the gifts!!  Look on the DVC facebook page to see all of the wonderful gifts we received!!  Awesome!


----------



## blossomz

[/URL][/IMG]A few photos...someone else took most of them..so I don't have them yet!





[/IMG]


----------



## Williamjdisney

My in-laws are making plans for a trip to the WDW and are seriously considering VWL because of the decor and proximity to Magic Kingdom.  They are concerned about the walking distance from the Villas to the bus stop and boat dock.  Can anyone share information on walking distances I would be grateful.


----------



## jimmytammy

Williamjdisney said:


> My in-laws are making plans for a trip to the WDW and are seriously considering VWL because of the decor and proximity to Magic Kingdom.  They are concerned about the walking distance from the Villas to the bus stop and boat dock.  Can anyone share information on walking distances I would be grateful.



1st, let me say, Welcome to the Groupies!!
The walk to the bus stop is not far at all.  The boats are a bit farther, but going out the back of the villas, heading by both pools, is a shorter distance than heading through the main lobby area.  VWL is the smallest of all the Disney DVC properties, so the hallways arent very long.  I would guesstimate distance from villas exit to bus stop, maybe 75 yards, boats, maybe 200 yards.  Hope this helps.


----------



## sleepydog25

Williamjdisney said:


> My in-laws are making plans for a trip to the WDW and are seriously considering VWL because of the decor and proximity to Magic Kingdom. They are concerned about the walking distance from the Villas to the bus stop and boat dock. Can anyone share information on walking distances I would be grateful.


The bus stop for both the WL rooms and the Villas sits in between the two, and in neither case is the walk long.  Though some complain that the rooms at the far end of the halls in the Villas are a haul, they are nothing compared to many other resorts.  Still, your in-laws might want to request a room closer to the elevators.  From the elevators, it's just steps to the lobby doors leading out to the walkway, and then the stroll to the bus stop is slightly more than one minute at a moderate pace, perhaps two minutes if taken at a leisurely pace.  The boat dock is farther away as you must either walk through the lobby of the main Lodge building or our preferred way which is to go through the back doors of the Villas lobby, cut through the Hidden Springs pool area (that's the pool located at the Villas), then skirt around the main Lodge pool, by the geyser, and then on to the docks.  The docks sit more or less opposite the far left wing of the Wilderness Lodge proper.  Even so, I'd estimate that the walk to the docks from the Villas is less than five minutes.  I'm certain your in-laws will enjoy VWL, as it is the most intimate and quiet of all the DVC resorts.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twokats said:


> Congrats!  My pups love for me to go to PetSmart and Kati thanks all for the birthday wishes.





MiaSRN62 said:


> Congrats DLI on the Petsmart job ! I try and make weekly trips there
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Thanks!  I know I'll enjoy seeing all the pups!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey folks
I know where to go when I need these

Tammy is returning from England tomorrow and though I know flights are a routine thing to some, I prefer praying before getting on one, we pray before a long trip in the car, asking for traveling graces and keeping others around us safe as well. 

So, my prayer request is specific for sure, I pray for Tammy to have traveling graces to the airport(a 3.5 hr bus ride)and traveling graces on the plane.

TIA


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:
			
		

> Hey folks
> I know where to go when I need these
> 
> Tammy is returning from England tomorrow and though I know flights are a routine thing to some, I prefer praying before getting on one, we pray before a long trip in the car, asking for traveling graces and keeping others around us safe as well.
> 
> So, my prayer request is specific for sure, I pray for Tammy to have traveling graces to the airport(a 3.5 hr bus ride)and traveling graces on the plane.
> 
> TIA



You got it.  Let us know when she is on good ol US soil.


----------



## Williamjdisney

jimmytammy said:


> 1st, let me say, Welcome to the Groupies!!
> The walk to the bus stop is not far at all.  The boats are a bit farther, but going out the back of the villas, heading by both pools, is a shorter distance than heading through the main lobby area.  VWL is the smallest of all the Disney DVC properties, so the hallways arent very long.  I would guesstimate distance from villas exit to bus stop, maybe 75 yards, boats, maybe 200 yards.  Hope this helps.



Thanks for the warm welcome and information.  It is so hard to judge distance on maps issued by Disney.  The in-laws are so excited about the trip and the theme of the property.


----------



## Williamjdisney

sleepydog25 said:


> The bus stop for both the WL rooms and the Villas sits in between the two, and in neither case is the walk long.  Though some complain that the rooms at the far end of the halls in the Villas are a haul, they are nothing compared to many other resorts.  Still, your in-laws might want to request a room closer to the elevators.  From the elevators, it's just steps to the lobby doors leading out to the walkway, and then the stroll to the bus stop is slightly more than one minute at a moderate pace, perhaps two minutes if taken at a leisurely pace.  The boat dock is farther away as you must either walk through the lobby of the main Lodge building or our preferred way which is to go through the back doors of the Villas lobby, cut through the Hidden Springs pool area (that's the pool located at the Villas), then skirt around the main Lodge pool, by the geyser, and then on to the docks.  The docks sit more or less opposite the far left wing of the Wilderness Lodge proper.  Even so, I'd estimate that the walk to the docks from the Villas is less than five minutes.  I'm certain your in-laws will enjoy VWL, as it is the most intimate and quiet of all the DVC resorts.



Thanks for the information!  If I could only figure out how you all get more than one quote into a message....

I really appreciate how you all share insight, pictures, and advice.


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats said:


> You got it.  Let us know when she is on good ol US soil.



Sure will!  Thanks so much!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Williamjdisney said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome and information.  It is so hard to judge distance on maps issued by Disney.  The in-laws are so excited about the trip and the theme of the property.



You are welcome here anytime, and consider yourself an official groupie now.  

WL and VWL theming is too the max, but in a good way.  We are partial to it here, but WL is def. at the top where theming is concerned for a Disney resort.


----------



## Granny

Jimmy...Tammy is in our thoughts and prayers for a safe and uneventful trip home.  Give her a Groupie hug from all of us...and of course a big WELCOME HOME!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Jimmy...Tammy is in our thoughts and prayers for a safe and uneventful trip home.  Give her a Groupie hug from all of us...and of course a big WELCOME HOME!!



Thanks so much Granny!!  BTW, pulling for your Cards for the Wild card


----------



## blossomz

Good thoughts and pixie dust to Tammy.

Welcome to our new groupie!  As we say round here...grab a moose and join in the fun!  (for your sig)


----------



## twinklebug

Prayer going out for Tammie's Travels - may they be safe, quick and may she be back home safe before you know it.


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Happy birthday Kati!!!!!!
> 
> Well I'm back in the working world.  Got a part time job at PetSmart.  Did some video training today and more training to come in the next couple of days.  Gonna miss having my time off but I'll like making some money and maybe being able to get our own place in the not too distant future.



Good luck at PetSmart!  I hope you enjoy your new position.



blossomz said:


> Back from my first ever Member's cruise...amazing!!!  Will post more tomorrow..tired from laundry and unpacking etc.  Will post more tomorrow!



Welcome back Bloss!!  From your description it sounds like it was a member's cruise like the good old days.



jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks
> I know where to go when I need these
> 
> Tammy is returning from England tomorrow and though I know flights are a routine thing to some, I prefer praying before getting on one, we pray before a long trip in the car, asking for traveling graces and keeping others around us safe as well.
> 
> So, my prayer request is specific for sure, I pray for Tammy to have traveling graces to the airport(a 3.5 hr bus ride)and traveling graces on the plane.
> 
> TIA



Travel graces for Tammy and a big future Welcome Home Tammy!

Fellow Groupies, if I were to, um, disappear from the Disboards, you know where to find me, right?


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Thanks so much Granny!!  BTW, pulling for your Cards for the Wild card



So they could meet in a one game playoff with your Braves?  Oh man, I'd hate to be on opposite rooting sides with you.  I guess as long as that means that both our teams made the playoffs we should be happy with that!


----------



## sleepydog25

Williamjdisney said:


> Thanks for the information! If I could only figure out how you all get more than one quote into a message....
> 
> I really appreciate how you all share insight, pictures, and advice.


I'd love to see your in-laws when they see the WL lobby--it is stunning, no matter how many times you visit.  As for the multiple quotes, there may be an easier way, but I just type out the 





> part at the beginning, then copy & paste the quote I want, followed by the ending
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> using as a guide the example from the first quote (where it's done for you automatically).  Hope that makes sense.
Click to expand...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> Fellow Groupies, if I were to, um, disappear from the Disboards, you know where to find me, right?



Huh?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks
> I know where to go when I need these
> 
> Tammy is returning from England tomorrow and though I know flights are a routine thing to some, I prefer praying before getting on one, we pray before a long trip in the car, asking for traveling graces and keeping others around us safe as well.
> 
> So, my prayer request is specific for sure, I pray for Tammy to have traveling graces to the airport(a 3.5 hr bus ride)and traveling graces on the plane.
> 
> TIA



Safe travels to Tammy!!


----------



## Muushka

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Huh?



40 points - Unable to send private messages and cannot have a signature until the points expire

That would be Muush.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> 40 points - Unable to send private messages and cannot have a signature until the points expire
> 
> That would be Muush.



I actually guessed it might be something like that.  And noticed your avatar was gone.


----------



## Msmithmd

Muushka said:
			
		

> 40 points - Unable to send private messages and cannot have a signature until the points expire
> 
> That would be Muush.



What's that mean??? What are "points"?


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks folks for all the well wishes for Tammys safe return.  She didnt email this AM so hoping she made it on the bus and to the airport OK.

Barb, lie low, stay here in your safe haven for awhile, we will keep you safe

Granny, the Cards-Braves matchup would be sweet.  I dont look at it like we are pulling against each other, we are just favoring our teams


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Thanks folks for all the well wishes for Tammys safe return.  She didnt email this AM so hoping she made it on the bus and to the airport OK.
> 
> Barb, lie low, stay here in your safe haven for awhile, we will keep you safe
> 
> Granny, the Cards-Braves matchup would be sweet.  I dont look at it like we are pulling against each other, we are just favoring our teams



I'll try JT......


----------



## twinklebug

Msmithmd said:


> What's that mean??? What are "points"?



Points are what the admins hand out to the naughty children to encourage us to play nice. Some background: Awhile back the DISboard playground was getting out of control with reckless postings, so in addition to banning a good number of people from coming back in they started up the points warning system. As a former mod for the old NBC chats myself, I know how messy it can get out there. I think the points have been a good thing and have kept the place civil.

Also know, certain subjects are just not allowed to be discussed on the DIS anymore also due to tempers flaring. No political discussions for one (fine by me! I have this rule with my adult family members too LOL)

Muushy, I'll tell you what I've told my kids when they get too close to the trouble: when you see it starting, walk away! Sometimes easier said than done when a topic hits home I know


----------



## blossomz

OMG Muush!  You'd better keep in touch thru email!....cooking up all that trouble!


----------



## Msmithmd

twinklebug said:
			
		

> Points are what the admins hand out to the naughty children to encourage us to play nice. Some background: Awhile back the DISboard playground was getting out of control with reckless postings, so in addition to banning a good number of people from coming back in they started up the points warning system. As a former mod for the old NBC chats myself, I know how messy it can get out there. I think the points have been a good thing and have kept the place civil.
> 
> Also know, certain subjects are just not allowed to be discussed on the DIS anymore also due to tempers flaring. No political discussions for one (fine by me! I have this rule with my adult family members too LOL)
> 
> Muushy, I'll tell you what I've told my kids when they get too close to the trouble: when you see it starting, walk away! Sometimes easier said than done when a topic hits home I know



Thanks. I searched the sticky posts and couldn't find this info; suspected it might be something like this.


----------



## Muushka

blossomz said:


> OMG Muush!  You'd better keep in touch thru email!....cooking up all that trouble!



I'm OK for now, 'double secret probation' .  
But I just wanted to give my Groupies a heads-up in case I _disappeared_!


----------



## Nicoal13

Had no idea about the points either. Hope you can stay out of trouble Barb! 

Headed to NC/SC for the weekend. Flying into Charlotte on Thursday night and then going with a friend to her beach house on Fripp Island for the weekend. Really looking forward to it. Have never been there before.


----------



## jimmytammy

Tammy is home!! Thanks for all your prayers and well wishes!!  Weird to think she was in England earlier today, now shes home.


----------



## Muushka

Nicoal13 said:


> Had no idea about the points either. Hope you can stay out of trouble Barb!
> 
> Headed to NC/SC for the weekend. Flying into Charlotte on Thursday night and then going with a friend to her beach house on Fripp Island for the weekend. Really looking forward to it. Have never been there before.



Me too .  Have a great visit with your friend!



jimmytammy said:


> Tammy is home!! Thanks for all your prayers and well wishes!!  Weird to think she was in England earlier today, now shes home.



That's good.  Welcome home Tammy.


----------



## blossomz

So glad to hear Tammy is home safely!


----------



## DiznyDi

I spent a few days with our daughter in PA last week and came back to find all sorts of news:
-A big WELCOME to new Groupies joining our merry little band 

-A WELCOME BACK to blossom and any other Groupies on the Members Cruise- sounds like you had an amazing time! 

-I agree with JT: stay here Muush, we'll keep you safe from harm  

And a very special WELCOME HOME TAMMY! Glad to have you home safe and sound. I'm sure you have stories to tell and pictures to share from your trip. I thoroughly enjoyed seeing the ones posted on FB.


----------



## DiznyDi

Sorry, duplicate post


----------



## blossomz

Hey Di!  Where in PA?  If close....Next time we will have to meet up


----------



## DiznyDi

blossomz said:


> Hey Di!  Where in PA?  If close....Next time we will have to meet up



I was in Linesville: Pymatuning/Meadville area. A meet would be fun!


----------



## blossomz

DiznyDi said:


> I was in Linesville: Pymatuning/Meadville area. A meet would be fun!



Oh...that's pretty far west and north of where I am...I'm actually pretty close to Maryland.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*JT*....happy to hear *Tammy* is back safe ! Sorry I've been MIA for a couple of days...bogged down with work and school work and packing for my trip !

*Muushka*....what did ya do now ?!!!  You know I've gotten into some hot water too in the past ! Got your back girl !!!


----------



## Granny

Barb...wow, 40 points?  That's harsh.  Used to be only a 20 point penalty for hating on a sofa.  

But hey...don't disappear on us.  Hang out here, keep the Groupies in line and pull up a rocker to sit in for a while.  It won't be long before that fireplace in the Iron Spike Room is a welcome respite from the cool weather.  

Jimmy... glad that Tammy is home safe and sound.  It is crazy when we think about crossing the ocean in half a day's time.  Much better time than the Mayflower made.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Granny said:


> Barb...wow, 40 points?  That's harsh.  Used to be only a 20 point penalty for hating on a sofa.



  Love it !


----------



## TammyNC

Thanks everyone for the prayers and welcome home. I'm so happy to be back with hubby and kids, the hugs were awesome!! Body isn't adjusting as easy back into NC time but hopefully after one more night it won't wake me up on England time.

The trip was awesome, I really enjoyed experiencing new things and can't wait to one day share it with Jimmy. I also cherish the time and memories I was able to spend with my brother, SIL and kids!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome Home Msmithmd!!!!

Let me apologize to you for allowing a welcome to slip by.  Our dear Muushka was on the ropes, and it just completely slipped me that you were a new visitor.  But once you visit, you belong.  You are welcome here anytime, as we say, pull up a rocker and sit awhile


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Barb...wow, 40 points?  That's harsh.  Used to be only a 20 point penalty for hating on a sofa.
> 
> But hey...don't disappear on us.  Hang out here, keep the Groupies in line and pull up a rocker to sit in for a while.  It won't be long before that fireplace in the Iron Spike Room is a welcome respite from the cool weather.
> 
> Jimmy... glad that Tammy is home safe and sound.  It is crazy when we think about crossing the ocean in half a day's time.  Much better time than the Mayflower made.



Some of my folks made the trip to Jamestown, I think a shiphand.  I would have jumped ship 3 days into it and swam back to the motherland


----------



## Msmithmd

jimmytammy said:
			
		

> Welcome Home Msmithmd!!!!
> 
> Let me apologize to you for allowing a welcome to slip by.  Our dear Muushka was on the ropes, and it just completely slipped me that you were a new visitor.  But once you visit, you belong.  You are welcome here anytime, as we say, pull up a rocker and sit awhile



Thanks very much. My first DVC buy, for the WL, awaits Disney's ROFR fate. Should hear either today or very soon!  Come on, Tuesday!!!


----------



## eliza61

TammyNC said:


> Thanks everyone for the prayers and welcome home. I'm so happy to be back with hubby and kids, the hugs were awesome!! Body isn't adjusting as easy back into NC time but hopefully after one more night it won't wake me up on England time.
> 
> The trip was awesome, I really enjoyed experiencing new things and can't wait to one day share it with Jimmy. I also cherish the time and memories I was able to spend with my brother, SIL and kids!!





Msmithmd said:


> Thanks very much. My first DVC buy, for the WL, awaits Disney's ROFR fate. Should hear either today or very soon!  Come on, Tuesday!!!



Welcome home Tammy, glad to hear you had a great trip.

hey how did I miss a new groupie!!!    Welcome to the groupies Msmithmd.


----------



## horselover

Muushka said:


> 40 points - Unable to send private messages and cannot have a signature until the points expire
> 
> That would be Muush.



Oh dear.  You got the hand slap.  So sorry Muush.  Hang with the groupies.  We'll keep you in line!    

      Msmithmd!    Best of luck with your contract.

Not much new here.  Busy with work.  Counting down the days until Christmas at the Lodge.  My Columbus Day weekend trip is off but another opportunity presented itself so I'll be in the World 10/13-17.              Doing a split stay between BC & BW.  Don't love moving but if that's what it takes to enjoy F&W then so be it.   Doesn't look like any other groupies will be in the World during that time period.  

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## sleepydog25

Msmithmd said:


> Thanks very much. My first DVC buy, for the WL, awaits Disney's ROFR fate. Should hear either today or very soon! Come on, Tuesday!!!


Welcome home, new groupie!  Will keep fingers crossed that ROFR passes and quickly.


----------



## blossomz

Welcome and good luck mssmithmd!!!


----------



## Muushka

TammyNC said:


> Thanks everyone for the prayers and welcome home. I'm so happy to be back with hubby and kids, the hugs were awesome!! Body isn't adjusting as easy back into NC time but hopefully after one more night it won't wake me up on England time.
> 
> The trip was awesome, I really enjoyed experiencing new things and can't wait to one day share it with Jimmy. I also cherish the time and memories I was able to spend with my brother, SIL and kids!!



Tammy!  Good to have you back.



Granny said:


> Barb...wow, 40 points?  That's harsh.  Used to be only a 20 point penalty for hating on a sofa.
> 
> But hey...don't disappear on us.  Hang out here, keep the Groupies in line and pull up a rocker to sit in for a while.  It won't be long before that fireplace in the Iron Spike Room is a welcome respite from the cool weather.
> 
> Jimmy... glad that Tammy is home safe and sound.  It is crazy when we think about crossing the ocean in half a day's time.  Much better time than the Mayflower made.


Oh Granny.......  It was actually a 2fer, 2X20, but simultaneously.  Ugh

For anyone thinking about joining this group, see how great the Groupies are?  
Even when one is a bad girl, they still care!



jimmytammy said:


> Welcome Home Msmithmd!!!!
> 
> Let me apologize to you for allowing a welcome to slip by.  Our dear Muushka was on the ropes, and it just completely slipped me that you were a new visitor.  But once you visit, you belong.  You are welcome here anytime, as we say, pull up a rocker and sit awhile



Oh, I missed it too!



Msmithmd said:


> Thanks very much. My first DVC buy, for the WL, awaits Disney's ROFR fate. Should hear either today or very soon!  Come on, Tuesday!!!



Fingers crossed that your VWL is yours today!  Don't forget, Groupies are the best, visit often!


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> Tammy!  Good to have you back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed that your VWL is yours today!  Don't forget, Groupies are the best, visit often!



Whew, I was about to send out the carrier pigeons.  I some how lost your email address.  No one keeps me from my Muushka.  Glad you can still post, I've made some "fatal" errors where I got a total dis timeout.


----------



## eliza61

So whenever I can I take out the trustee camera and see what my countrydudes (and dudettes) are up too.  Sunday some coworkers invited me to a "mudrun" to support the wonded warriors project.  I've never laughed so much in my life.  A mudrun for those who never heard of it is a run with obstacles thrown in that usually leave you a muddy mess.













*My buddies "pre-run"*





*Ice bath obstacle*













mud hill













At the end


----------



## rfassett

How do I become a groupie? Or am I a groupie by definition since we own at VWL and love VWL? Going home for six days (wait listing for a seventh) in October and following that with a three night cruise.


----------



## eliza61

rfassett said:


> How do I become a groupie? *Or am I a groupie by definition since we own at VWL and love VWL?* Going home for six days (wait listing for a seventh) in October and following that with a three night cruise.



There you go, you are definitely a groupie.  I can tell through the computer.  The only requirement is that you have to share pictures  (shamelessly begging).

*WELCOME​*


----------



## jimmytammy

rfassett said:


> How do I become a groupie? Or am I a groupie by definition since we own at VWL and love VWL? Going home for six days (wait listing for a seventh) in October and following that with a three night cruise.



Welcome to the groupies!!!
PM me if you want too and I can get your dates on the front page under the groupies vacations


----------



## jimmytammy

Msmithmd said:


> Thanks very much. My first DVC buy, for the WL, awaits Disney's ROFR fate. Should hear either today or very soon!  Come on, Tuesday!!!



Sending MooseDust(somewhat like Pixie Dust, but brown, with a woodsy smell)your way for that waitlist to come through!


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> Whew, I was about to send out the carrier pigeons.  I some how lost your email address.  No one keeps me from my Muushka.  Glad you can still post, I've made some "fatal" errors where I got a total dis timeout.



 I am in good company 



rfassett said:


> How do I become a groupie? Or am I a groupie by definition since we own at VWL and love VWL? Going home for six days (wait listing for a seventh) in October and following that with a three night cruise.



WooHoo!  Looky here, another Groupie!  Looks like a Groupie to me!

Too funny JT, MooseDust is brown, woodsy smelling pixie dust


----------



## sleepydog25

rfassett said:


> How do I become a groupie? Or am I a groupie by definition since we own at VWL and love VWL? Going home for six days (wait listing for a seventh) in October and following that with a three night cruise.


As you can see, we have a tough application process.    Welcome!  Nice pics, *eliza*!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Wednesday folks!!  Hope everybody has a great one and lets get that weekend here soon

BTW, 66 days to go, just sayingThats me hanging out at OKW


----------



## horselover

to the groupies rfassett!       

So I've been holding out purchasing out tickets to WDW for Dec. trip because the prices have been so high.  My strategy of waiting for a Sept. sale seems to be backfiring because the prices have only continued to go up.  I'm also seeing on all of SWA's sales the blackout dates start 12/20.  Of course it does because that's the date I want!  So my solution?  Last night we decided we'll just leave on 12/19!              Flights are much cheaper, but I couldn't get  a 1 BR at VWL.             I wait listed it & booked a 1 BR boardwalk view at BWV.   Oh the pain & suffering we will have to endure if our wait list doesn't come through!                I still think I have a good shot at getting the VWL 1 BR since it's just 1 night, but I would appreciate any moose dust you can send our way!

Eliza - great pictures!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

blossomz said:


> Hey Di!  Where in PA?  If close....Next time we will have to meet up





DiznyDi said:


> I was in Linesville: Pymatuning/Meadville area. A meet would be fun!





blossomz said:


> Oh...that's pretty far west and north of where I am...I'm actually pretty close to Maryland.



Yeah that is as far away as you can get and still be in Pa!  Gosh Blossomz we are only about an hour apart and still haven't gotten together!  I should have tried to get something set up before I went back to work.


----------



## blossomz

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Yeah that is as far away as you can get and still be in Pa!  Gosh Blossomz we are only about an hour apart and still haven't gotten together!  I should have tried to get something set up before I went back to work.



Hey..any time!  Would love to meet up!!   

Oh...and here's some moose dust coming your way Horselover!!


----------



## Msmithmd

Woohoo!  Got our "passed ROFR" notice on 300 point VWL resale this afternoon!   And many, many excellent trips to the lodge await...


----------



## Muushka

Msmithmd said:


> Woohoo!  Got our "passed ROFR" notice on 300 point VWL resale this afternoon!   And many, many excellent trips to the lodge await...



*Well all righty then! 

A great bit Groupie 'Welcome Home' to Msmithmd​*


----------



## sleepydog25

Msmithmd said:


> Woohoo! Got our "passed ROFR" notice on 300 point VWL resale this afternoon! And many, many excellent trips to the lodge await...


Congratulations!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Yaay horselover on booking the Dec trip ! 

I checked in to VWL studio 4563 today. Last room at end of hallway. Peaceful. Just missed Twokats though. She texted me as we were lost in Orlando trying to find Undercover Tourist.  Another time Kathy !!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## jimmytammy

horselover said:


> to the groupies rfassett!
> 
> So I've been holding out purchasing out tickets to WDW for Dec. trip because the prices have been so high.  My strategy of waiting for a Sept. sale seems to be backfiring because the prices have only continued to go up.  I'm also seeing on all of SWA's sales the blackout dates start 12/20.  Of course it does because that's the date I want!  So my solution?  Last night we decided we'll just leave on 12/19!              Flights are much cheaper, but I couldn't get  a 1 BR at VWL.             I wait listed it & booked a 1 BR boardwalk view at BWV.   Oh the pain & suffering we will have to endure if our wait list doesn't come through!                I still think I have a good shot at getting the VWL 1 BR since it's just 1 night, but I would appreciate any moose dust you can send our way!
> 
> Eliza - great pictures!



MooseDust blowing your way


----------



## jimmytammy

Msmithmd said:


> Woohoo!  Got our "passed ROFR" notice on 300 point VWL resale this afternoon!   And many, many excellent trips to the lodge await...



Sweeet!!!


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Sweeet!!!



Jimmy, I quoted you so I could see how much you put into your 

Sweeet!!!

wow, a lot of work!  Hope you don't mind, I just stole it. 

Oh no, can I get points for that?????


----------



## Msmithmd

So, groupies-

We bought after visiting for a meal, walking around, having a very friendly CM at the front desk show us around a 2 bedroom, and deciding it was "for us.". But have never stayed there!  So, what are your favorite things about the lodge?


----------



## Kathymford

Msmithmd said:
			
		

> So, groupies-
> 
> We bought after visiting for a meal, walking around, having a very friendly CM at the front desk show us around a 2 bedroom, and deciding it was "for us.". But have never stayed there!  So, what are your favorite things about the lodge?



No buses to MK! It's all about the relaxing boat ride to the park for us!


----------



## bagsmom

Hey all!  I am sort of lurking these days.  Reading when I have a chance, but I am woefully behind on everyone's news.  Sorry!

Life is running at full speed right now with kid stuff.

Found out one of my very dearest friends has cancer -- it's been so shocking and upsetting.  She's very young to have the kind of cancer that she does.  And she doesn't fit ANY of the profiles.  No family history.  Healthy diet.  Young.  Symptoms that appeared out of nowhere and boom -- it's spread to the liver.  It's just unreal.

Ugh.

Anyway, didn't want you to think I totally disappeared.  Hoping all is well with all of you!  May your Thursday be Magical!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Msmithmd said:


> So, groupies . . . . . what are your favorite things about the lodge?



Sit on your balcony in the morning, coffee in hand, and let the song of the early morning boat horns call to your inner being, saying . . WELCOME HOME!


----------



## DiznyDi

Dizny Dad said:


> Sit on your balcony in the morning, coffee in hand, and let the song of the early morning boat horns call to your inner being, saying . . WELCOME HOME!



I am in total agreement! 

And the boat ride to MK too.  And the peace and serenity that seems to fill your soul.  And the splashing of ducks in the Villas pool early in the morning - Dory used to have a really cute picture.  And sitting by the fireplace after a long day at the parks enjoying the warmth and discussing the high points of the day.  And meeting up with Groupies and sharing a bit of each others lives and maybe a little cake!  And, if you are fortunate enough, to be Flag Family - seeing the World from atop the Lodge on a clear morning is wonderful: my heart skips a beat just holding the Lodge flag in my hands!  DDad does the American Flag, this is impressive too.

Moose Dust for Julie!  I hope your wait list comes through for you!


----------



## sleepydog25

Msmithmd said:


> So, groupies-
> 
> We bought after visiting for a meal, walking around, having a very friendly CM at the front desk show us around a 2 bedroom, and deciding it was "for us.". But have never stayed there! So, what are your favorite things about the lodge?


*luvvwl* says the boat horn in the morning and the flickering lamps along the walkway in the evening.  Since she stole mine, I will say that I count as my fondest memory walking into the lobby after having driven for many hours.  I never fail to get heart palpitations the moment I step through the doors.  On a recurring basis, I love running the nature trail to FW and back--it's serene and lovely.  Finally, dining at Artist Point is a tradition with us, and even when the meal isn't as good as it should be, we still feel home.


----------



## Muushka

bagsmom said:


> Hey all!  I am sort of lurking these days.  Reading when I have a chance, but I am woefully behind on everyone's news.  Sorry!
> 
> Life is running at full speed right now with kid stuff.
> 
> Found out one of my very dearest friends has cancer -- it's been so shocking and upsetting.  She's very young to have the kind of cancer that she does.  And she doesn't fit ANY of the profiles.  No family history.  Healthy diet.  Young.  Symptoms that appeared out of nowhere and boom -- it's spread to the liver.  It's just unreal.
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> Anyway, didn't want you to think I totally disappeared.  Hoping all is well with all of you!  May your Thursday be Magical!



I'm so sorry about your friend.  A dear friend had the same thing happen to him 2 years ago.

I hope she will beat this terrible disease.


----------



## bellaphia

hi all! does anyone have any photos of a lock off two bedroom? we have only stayed in a dedicated at VWL but could only get a lock-off this time! just wanted to see what to expect..is the second room alot smaller since there is a kitchenette and the pull out in the bedroom is it only a full, not a queen right?
thanks!


----------



## Anna114

As I said previously we booked a dedicated 2 br for our trip next August. My husband asked me today if they would let us look at one next week. Has anyone asked to see an empty room? We have only seen the studio I would be interested to see it too. Only 3 more sleeps until VWL.

Sent from my awesome iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

blossomz said:


> Hey..any time!  Would love to meet up!!


I am such a bad procrastinator!  I think what I need to do is plan on doing something up your way sometime and we can at least meet up for dinner.



Msmithmd said:


> Woohoo!  Got our "passed ROFR" notice on 300 point VWL resale this afternoon!   And many, many excellent trips to the lodge await...


Congrats!  I really love Native American and western culture so for me I love to just walk around the whole place and even though I already have a ton of pictures I still go on a photo safari.



bagsmom said:


> Hey all!  I am sort of lurking these days.  Reading when I have a chance, but I am woefully behind on everyone's news.  Sorry!
> 
> Life is running at full speed right now with kid stuff.
> 
> Found out one of my very dearest friends has cancer -- it's been so shocking and upsetting.  She's very young to have the kind of cancer that she does.  And she doesn't fit ANY of the profiles.  No family history.  Healthy diet.  Young.  Symptoms that appeared out of nowhere and boom -- it's spread to the liver.  It's just unreal.
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> Anyway, didn't want you to think I totally disappeared.  Hoping all is well with all of you!  May your Thursday be Magical!



Moose dust for your friend. My sis in law is going through treatment for cancer right now.  Even though she did have a history I have never know anyone who has taken better care of themselves.  Hopefully they can both overcome it!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

So anyway my daughter needs to go in tomorrow for an MRI.  She is pretty nervous about it because of being claustrophobic.  The doctor prescribed valium to calm her down ahead of time.  Hopefully she will be okay.  She has been getting migraines for a number of years but this past summer they have been really bothering her every day.  Her doctor is just doing this as a precaution.  He doesn't think there is anything more to worry about.  We just need to get her medication worked out. Poor kid.  She has been miserable.


----------



## blossomz

Disney loving Iowan said:


> I am such a bad procrastinator!  I think what I need to do is plan on doing something up your way sometime and we can at least meet up for dinner.
> 
> 
> ABolutely!!
> 
> Pixie dust heading your way for your daughter.  Hopefully it will result in helping stop those headaches!


----------



## Muushka

Anna114 said:


> As I said previously we booked a dedicated 2 br for our trip next August. My husband asked me today if they would let us look at one next week. Has anyone asked to see an empty room? We have only seen the studio I would be interested to see it too. Only 3 more sleeps until VWL.
> 
> Sent from my awesome iPad using DISBoards



We have stayed in a dedicated 2 BR at VWL.  What do you want to know?
We liked it for our guests because they each had their own bed (2 women) and the room was quite comfy.  Let me know what you need to know and I will try to answer your questions.



Disney loving Iowan said:


> So anyway my daughter needs to go in tomorrow for an MRI.  She is pretty nervous about it because of being claustrophobic.  The doctor prescribed valium to calm her down ahead of time.  Hopefully she will be okay.  She has been getting migraines for a number of years but this past summer they have been really bothering her every day.  Her doctor is just doing this as a precaution.  He doesn't think there is anything more to worry about.  We just need to get her medication worked out. Poor kid.  She has been miserable.



Oh ugh.  I suffer from claustrophobia and had to have an MRI.  I also had Valium and it helped quite a bit.
I hope all goes well for her...


----------



## jimmytammy

Msmithmd said:


> So, groupies-
> 
> We bought after visiting for a meal, walking around, having a very friendly CM at the front desk show us around a 2 bedroom, and deciding it was "for us.". But have never stayed there!  So, what are your favorite things about the lodge?



So many things that are special about VWL/WL have been mentioned, so I will add, the music, oh so faint, but it is there.  Western themed and goes so well with the theming.  Also, early in the AM, spotting wildlife in the trees.

WL is so majestic, and in its own right, IMO, is the most beautiful of all the resorts at WDW.  But the little things seem to be what stands out for us groupies.  The in your face stuff, its grand, the totems, the huge fireplace, the massive look of it all.  But its the little details, sometimes hidden, sometimes right in front of you, but if you are park frenzy, you miss them.  Some dont get it.  So as they say, stop and smell the roses, soak it all in, and at the end of the day, you will feel so good to be a part of the ownership of such a magical place!


----------



## jimmytammy

bagsmom and DLI
Prayers heading your way for your loved ones

DLI, I have never had migraines, but I take a vitamin called Curamin, all natural product for aches and pains, no side effects that works very well, and its quick. We buy locally at a Earth Harvest store.  Migraines are mentioned as something this product relieves.  Its pricey, but pain needing management seems to know no price.


----------



## jimmytammy

bellaphia said:


> hi all! does anyone have any photos of a lock off two bedroom? we have only stayed in a dedicated at VWL but could only get a lock-off this time! just wanted to see what to expect..is the second room alot smaller since there is a kitchenette and the pull out in the bedroom is it only a full, not a queen right?
> thanks!



Dont have pics to share but wanted to say...

Welcome to the groupies!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

One last thing, wanted to share, its my fathers 81st birthday today.  He moves like a 61 yr old, still in great shape, works with me everyday, still can accomplish a lot by the end of the day.  I hope Im half as good in shape as him if I make it that far!


----------



## bagsmom

Disney Loving Iowan -- I had to have an MRI for my shoulder just recently.  I did an "open" MRI, which is sort of like being the meat between two hamburger buns.  I am very claustrophobic!

It was fine!  I did not take any valium or anything.  One tip:  I closed my eyes before they lowered the "top bun."  I know it was very close to my face, but since I didn't see it, it wasn't bad.  The technician played Enya music and I actually fell asleep!

I will pray that your daughter's experience is as easy as mine was!

Thanks to all for the prayers for my friend -- and please keep them coming!


----------



## eliza61

DiznyDi said:


> I am in total agreement!
> 
> And the boat ride to MK too.  And the peace and serenity that seems to fill your soul.  And the splashing of ducks in the Villas pool early in the morning - Dory used to have a really cute picture.  And sitting by the fireplace after a long day at the parks enjoying the warmth and discussing the high points of the day.  And meeting up with Groupies and sharing a bit of each others lives and maybe a little cake!
> 
> Moose Dust for Julie!  I hope your wait list comes through for you!




Did some one say "peace and serenity"?  Just what I need this morning.  Just dumped an entire jar of strawberry jelly on my white shirt.   because the other species in my house cannot manage to screw the top onto a jar.......  the lodge is my happy place, the lodge is my happy place.


----------



## blossomz

aaaah....yes...our happy place...


----------



## twokats

Hey Groupies, tomorrow we have another birthday to celebrate.

Happy birthday, I Book He Pays!!!

I hope it is magical.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> bagsmom and DLI
> Prayers heading your way for your loved ones
> 
> DLI, I have never had migraines, but I take a vitamin called Curamin, all natural product for aches and pains, no side effects that works very well, and its quick. We buy locally at a Earth Harvest store.  Migraines are mentioned as something this product relieves.  Its pricey, but pain needing management seems to know no price.


Thanks JT.  The doctor just started her on a medicine that is actually for high blood pressure but it also helps prevent migraines.  Next time she goes for an appointment I can ask him about Curamin.  It would be nice to have an alternative to manage the pain.  He also has her taking a large amount of B2.   



bagsmom said:


> Disney Loving Iowan -- I had to have an MRI for my shoulder just recently.  I did an "open" MRI, which is sort of like being the meat between two hamburger buns.  I am very claustrophobic!
> 
> It was fine!  I did not take any valium or anything.  One tip:  I closed my eyes before they lowered the "top bun."  I know it was very close to my face, but since I didn't see it, it wasn't bad.  The technician played Enya music and I actually fell asleep!
> 
> I will pray that your daughter's experience is as easy as mine was!
> 
> Thanks to all for the prayers for my friend -- and please keep them coming!


Well the prayer must have helped cause it went pretty well!  She did take the valium but she thinks that she would have been okay without it.  The people were wonderful to her and really helped her out.  They put a towel over her face so she wouldn't be tempted to open her eyes.  

Thanks everybody!!!!!!!


----------



## Muushka

twokats said:


> Hey Groupies, tomorrow we have another birthday to celebrate.
> 
> Happy birthday, I Book He Pays!!!
> 
> I hope it is magical.



You are such a cutie 2Kats!  I keep in touch with the birthday girl.  She is heading out on a cruise on Sunday.  
Crazy packing and doing last minute things.  I will tell her to check out the thread!

*Happy Birthday ! Book...Big round of applause!*









Disney loving Iowan said:


> Thanks JT.  The doctor just started her on a medicine that is actually for high blood pressure but it also helps prevent migraines.  Next time she goes for an appointment I can ask him about Curamin.  It would be nice to have an alternative to manage the pain.  He also has her taking a large amount of B2.
> 
> 
> Well the prayer must have helped cause it went pretty well!  She did take the valium but she thinks that she would have been okay without it.  The people were wonderful to her and really helped her out.  They put a towel over her face so she wouldn't be tempted to open her eyes.
> 
> Thanks everybody!!!!!!!



That's good, it is done!  Hopefully the meds will work for her.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday I Book He Pays!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

DLI
So glad things went well


----------



## jimmytammy

We purchased a Honda Odyssey van a few months back and it has a really cool area where the radio reads what song and artist is playing , etc.  The space is about 6" x 8", but you can do some neat things with it, as Tammy surprised me one day with the picture below on our screen as it looks now with this pic we took ome time ago.  If Im not mistaken this was a shot we made after going up on the roof with Stan the last time.  So this is what i see as we ride down the road now


----------



## blossomz

DLI..so glad things went well!

happy birthday I book he pays!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> *I Book He Pays*..September 29
> 
> *stopher1* ........October 4



I want to wish two of my Groupie pals a very happy birthday !!!! 





I posted a couple days ago that I was at the VWL (not sure anyone saw it)....I've enjoyed the last several days IMMENSELY !!! Last night a family of deer slept outside (all curled up) under our balcony. I'll be without access to internet for the next week while on the ship but wanted to make sure I expressed my birthday wishes to *stopher* and *I Book He Pays *(also, prayers to your friend. So sorry to hear of the cancer). 
Take care all.....wishing a fond farewell to VWL....and heading out to sea......


----------



## rfassett

jimmytammy said:
			
		

> We purchased a Honda Odyssey van a few months back and it has a really cool area where the radio reads what song and artist is playing , etc.  The space is about 6" x 8", but you can do some neat things with it, as Tammy surprised me one day with the picture below on our screen as it looks now with this pic we took ome time ago.  If Im not mistaken this was a shot we made after going up on the roof with Stan the last time.  So this is what i see as we ride down the road now



How cool is that! I want one.


----------



## rfassett

Happy Birthday, I Book He Pay!!! Here is hoping you have the most magical of days!


----------



## rfassett

MiaSRN62 said:
			
		

> Last night a family of deer slept outside (all curled up) under our balcony.



I want to be there!


----------



## jimmytammy

Maria
Have a great time!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

jimmytammy said:


> Maria
> Have a great time!!



Thank you so much Jimmy  Having one last coffee on our balcony right now and enjoying the absolute serenity


----------



## MiaSRN62

> MiaSRN62 AKL Kidani 6-9
> DisneyNutzy AKL Kidani 5-13



*DisneyNUtzy*....we're overlapping at Kidani !


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Happy birthday I Book!!

Thanks everybody for the well wishes.  I sure appreciate it!

Maria - have fun at sea!!!


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Everyone:

I haven't been here in months and greatly apologize for not posting as much. Life has been pretty hectic with one thing or another. 

Muushka asked me to check out the thread and now I know why...

Thank you very much for the birthday wishes... I'm extremely touched and greatly appreciate you remembering my special day.  

Muushka - Hugs right to ya girlfriend! Thanks for letting me know!

Update on things here...

One of my cats (Simba) was diagnosed with liver cancer in March which was a real shock to DH/I. He also has cat dementia and mild arthritis in his rear legs. Simba is a sixteen year old black/white Persian. For a cat with so many issues he's a fighter. Due to having dementia, Simba will wake DH/I up all hours of the night starting at 1am at times. Some nights he let's DH/I sleep and other nights he has us up most of the night. He's also gotten very picky on food and refuses to eat the dry food that is out for our other two cats. So it's canned food the bulk of the time and I'm feeding Simba eight to ten times a day, sometimes more. 

Mom is doing OK and still has the "daughter to do list" for me. She started therapy a few months ago and making very good progress. Some days mom is OK, some days she has issues. 

DH is working crazy hours and his back is still bothering him after three different procedures.

Me... I have some medical issues as well but finally obtaining answers after seeing some specialists and getting several tests done. 

DH/I did travel this year (keeps my sanity) and we went to AZ for two weeks in June. Home base was a timeshare in Flagstaff. Took two day trips to Sedona, spent three days/two nights at the Grand Canyon South Rim, day trip to Meteor Crater/Lowell Observatory and walked around downtown Flagstaff. The two weeks flew by but what an amazing/gorgeous state. We did have some down time and spent them by the pool, read on the deck, slept in and relaxed. Fantastic vacation!

At the end of August, we went to Carlisle, PA for the annual Corvette event. WOW... to be surrounded by 5,000+ Corvettes was absolutely unbelievable! The classic cars were stunning and I love the older cars. Even though mine is a year old, seeing the older cars, how well they are kept, the styles back then, etc. really makes you appreciate these cars even more. Many people from our club went and we spent a lot of time with them. It was a lot of fun.

The Vette club keeps us busy as well and we try to do as many activities as we can. Wonderful group of people and fun to spend time with.

Tomorrow we are going on a seven night cruise to Bermuda and looking forward to relaxing for a week and visiting one of our favorite places via. cruise. 

I'll try to post more often but with so much going on its hard to bond with the PC.

To all the new groupies... welcome!

For those with upcoming trips to the world... have a great time and enjoy!

Thanks again everyone and hope you are doing well!

C ya!


----------



## Muushka

Bon Voyage I book!  Smooth seas, blue skies and great food!  Oh, and a happy Simba!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday Trish!!  *

Have a great cruise!!!!!!


----------



## Granny

*Trish*...I hope your birthday was a great one!  

*Maria*...I hope your trip was a wonderful one and "just what the doctor ordered" for a little rest and relaxation that I'm sure you were ready for. 

*Eliza*...thank you, thank you for the wonderful WL pictures.  They definitely keep me in my happy place when I see them. 


*Jimmy*...very cool pic on the Odyssey screen.  Sometimes technology DOES make life better.  !  


*Barb*...no particular comment, just wanted to say hi and I hope all is well in your world! 


And...


  *Happy Birthday Stopher!!!*


----------



## blossomz

HAPPY BIRtHDAY TRISH & STOPHER!!!!


----------



## Muushka

Hi Granny   Doing pretty well, sans PMs  I hope you are too 

*Happy Birthday Stopher!!!*


----------



## twinklebug

Happy Birthday *Trish* & *Stopher*! 



My daughter shares today with you and is 19 today! I'm happy to report, she remains a Disney/VWL Fan!


----------



## DiznyDi

Well, HI Groupies!
DS and DDIL came for a visit and spent the past several days with us, leaving this afternoon to return to their home in Virginia. I've missed quite a bit....

A very Happy Belated Birthday to Trish!  I know you're enroute to a fabulous cruise and probably won't see this, but this wish is heartfelt even though it's a day late.

Our dear Stopher.... where for art thou O Stopher?  Better drop in and collect all your birthday wishes!  Even though its a few days early, a very Happy Birthday to you!

Maria - I hope your cruise is spectacular in every way! Soak up some of that glorious sun and enjoy yourself.

Nice seeing you Muush!  You'll have your siggy and PM's back in no time.

You know, we should be trying to decide on a date for a December meet.  I know we started this discussion some time ago, but I don't think any definite plans were made.  DDad and I will be in the World Dec 7 - 15  Anyone else?


----------



## Dizny Dad

It may be a few days early, but . .  . 

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY STOPH!!! *


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey Di
We will be there from 2-14.  A meet sounds good!


----------



## DiznyDi

December line-up:
JT:  Dec 2-14
DiznyDi/Dad:  Dec 7-15

Anyone else?


----------



## Muushka

You betcha!  We are there from Sunday, 12/9 to Friday, 12/14


----------



## tea pot

DiznyDi said:


> December line-up:
> JT:  Dec 2-14
> DiznyDi/Dad:  Dec 7-15
> 
> Anyone else?



 So sad we won't be there this year


----------



## wildernessDad

DiznyDi said:


> December line-up:
> JT:  Dec 2-14
> DiznyDi/Dad:  Dec 7-15
> 
> Anyone else?




We'll be there from December 1 - December 10


----------



## wildernessDad

I've been getting into Geraldine Page as more than just Madame Medusa in 'The Rescuers'.  We watched 'The Sweet Bird of Youth' over the weekend and I have bought 2 more of her movies to watch.  Unfortunately, 'The Trip to Bountiful' is not available on DVD that I could see.  Hopefully, it will be re-released on blu-ray.

She was great in 'The Sweet Bird of Youth'.

I've been in discussion with my best friend over who is the greatest actress of all time (like we have seen all time, I know).  I have been saying that it is Brigitte Helm (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brigitte_Helm), the girl in the silent movie 'Metropolis'.  He says it's Vivian Leigh.  After seeing Geraldine Page, I might have to revise my opinion. 

I would love to know the story about how the Disney Company enticed Page to voice Madame Medusa.


----------



## DiznyDi

OK, so now we have:
WildernessDad: Dec 1-10
JT: Dec 2-14
DiznyDi/Dad: Dec 7-15
Muush: Dec 9-14

Joy - so sorry you won't be joining us this time  It won't be the same without you!

For all of us to participate, we should try for the 9th or 10th.  Muush, when do you arrive on the 9th?  WildernessDad, when do you leave on the 10th?


----------



## rfassett

Hey fellow groupies.  This is our first time being at the Lodge during the "Halloween season".  Does the Lodge decorate for Halloween.  It really does not matter one way or the other - just curious.  Really, I am not a BIG Halloween fan except for the fact that we usually have about 600 trick or treaters visit our house on trick or treat night.  We will miss that this year because we will be on the cruise on that night.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

tea pot said:


> So sad we won't be there this year



Me too!  It was great to meet everyone last year!


----------



## Muushka

DiznyDi said:


> OK, so now we have:
> WildernessDad: Dec 1-10
> JT: Dec 2-14
> DiznyDi/Dad: Dec 7-15
> Muush: Dec 9-14
> 
> Joy - so sorry you won't be joining us this time  It won't be the same without you!
> 
> For all of us to participate, we should try for the 9th or 10th.  Muush, when do you arrive on the 9th?  WildernessDad, when do you leave on the 10th?



Hi Di 

We are driving down on that Sat and staying off site and will arrive bright and early on the 9th, probably checking in by 11.



rfassett said:


> Hey fellow groupies.  This is our first time being at the Lodge during the "Halloween season".  Does the Lodge decorate for Halloween.  It really does not matter one way or the other - just curious.  Really, I am not a BIG Halloween fan except for the fact that we usually have about 600 trick or treaters visit our house on trick or treat night.  We will miss that this year because we will be on the cruise on that night.



Hi rfassett 

Whoa!  600 trick or treaters!  Wowser.  We usually get around a hundred and I thought that was good!

I am not sure if they decorate.  I can't remember, it's been so long.  I would give up the little ghosts for a cruise too!

Are you doing the Halloween party at MK?  That is a lot of fun.


----------



## rfassett

Muushka said:


> Whoa!  600 trick or treaters!  Wowser.  We usually get around a hundred and I thought that was good!
> 
> I am not sure if they decorate.  I can't remember, it's been so long.  I would give up the little ghosts for a cruise too!
> 
> Are you doing the Halloween party at MK?  That is a lot of fun.



Yeah - we have alot of fun.  Word is out that my neighborhood is generous with the candy and we even have a friendly competition to see who can get to the patrolling police cruisers first and shower the policeman with goodies.

The fact of the matter, we live in a town of about 5,500 people and folks are always amazed when I tell them the number of trick or treaters we get.

Yes, we have our tickets for MNSSHP for October 23rd.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## twokats

DiznyDi said:


> OK, so now we have:
> WildernessDad: Dec 1-10
> JT: Dec 2-14
> DiznyDi/Dad: Dec 7-15
> Muush: Dec 9-14
> 
> Joy - so sorry you won't be joining us this time  It won't be the same without you!
> 
> For all of us to participate, we should try for the 9th or 10th.  Muush, when do you arrive on the 9th?  WildernessDad, when do you leave on the 10th?



Hope all of you will be there again in Dec '13.  That is when Kati and I will be back.  Maybe TeaPot and others will be there next year also!!!  A girl can dream right!


----------



## Kathymford

twokats said:
			
		

> Hope all of you will be there again in Dec '13.  That is when Kati and I will be back.  Maybe TeaPot and others will be there next year also!!!  A girl can dream right!



We're thinking of going Dec '13 also!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DiznyDi said:


> December line-up:
> JT:  Dec 2-14
> DiznyDi/Dad:  Dec 7-15
> 
> Anyone else?



Dec 1-9th!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> I've been getting into Geraldine Page as more than just Madame Medusa in 'The Rescuers'.  We watched 'The Sweet Bird of Youth' over the weekend and I have bought 2 more of her movies to watch.  Unfortunately, 'The Trip to Bountiful' is not available on DVD that I could see.  Hopefully, it will be re-released on blu-ray.
> 
> She was great in 'The Sweet Bird of Youth'.
> 
> I've been in discussion with my best friend over who is the greatest actress of all time (like we have seen all time, I know).  I have been saying that it is Brigitte Helm (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brigitte_Helm), the girl in the silent movie 'Metropolis'.  He says it's Vivian Leigh.  After seeing Geraldine Page, I might have to revise my opinion.
> 
> I would love to know the story about how the Disney Company enticed Page to voice Madame Medusa.



I am pleased to share that my college curriculum included acing film appreciation my freshman year.  (Gotta love liberal arts colleges.  And I never told my dad.  )  I'd have such a hard time choosing who I'd rank as the greatest actress of all time.  Those are all great choices though.  A couple I'd throw in would be Greer Garson (Mrs. Miniver, Goodbye Mr. Chips)and Irene Dunne (I Remember Mama - one of my favorite movies of all time).  



DiznyDi said:


> OK, so now we have:
> WildernessDad: Dec 1-10
> JT: Dec 2-14
> DiznyDi/Dad: Dec 7-15
> Muush: Dec 9-14
> 
> Joy - so sorry you won't be joining us this time  It won't be the same without you!
> 
> For all of us to participate, we should try for the 9th or 10th.  Muush, when do you arrive on the 9th?  WildernessDad, when do you leave on the 10th?



Maybe something a little earlier will work out too?  We're at BLT the 5-9th and TOWL is open thru the end of the month for all DVC members!    I don't have our schedule figured out though but it would be nice to meet a few other groupies if we get the chance.


----------



## jimmytammy

Di
The 9th or 10th will be fine with us.  We have friends from back home that we will be dining with on the 9th, so a evening meet will work for us, and anything before 3 on the 10th will work also.  Dont let this sway you on deciding what time to meet.  It can be tricky getting all the times to work out.  But oh so fun when it finally gets here.  Looking forward to seeing as many groupies as we can!


----------



## DiznyDi

Here's an updated list for December
Kathy: Dec 1-9
WildernessDad: Dec 1-10
JT: Dec 2-14
DiznyDi/Dad: Dec 7-15
Muush: Dec 9-14

Maybe we can try, as Kathy suggested, for 2 meets.  I rather like the possibility of the TOWL - have never been except for a DVC presentation.

We've done breakfast at Whispering Canyon twice; once we were all seated at one table and once when we were seated at two different tables.  It was much nicer and we were able to converse easier when we were all seated at one table.

Always a great time meeting in the Carolwood Pacific Room.

Kathy - when do you leave on the 9th?

Are any of you planning to do the Christmas Party (MVMCP)? Date?

Suggestions?

And yes, we plan to be in the World in Dec. '13!  Yea - another Groupie meet!


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> Here's an updated list for December
> Kathy: Dec 1-9
> WildernessDad: Dec 1-10
> JT: Dec 2-14
> DiznyDi/Dad: Dec 7-15
> Muush: Dec 9-14
> 
> Maybe we can try, as Kathy suggested, for 2 meets.  I rather like the possibility of the TOWL - have never been except for a DVC presentation.
> 
> We've done breakfast at Whispering Canyon twice; once we were all seated at one table and once when we were seated at two different tables.  It was much nicer and we were able to converse easier when we were all seated at one table.
> 
> Always a great time meeting in the Carolwood Pacific Room.
> 
> Kathy - when do you leave on the 9th?
> 
> Are any of you planning to do the Christmas Party (MVMCP)? Date?
> 
> Suggestions?
> 
> And yes, we plan to be in the World in Dec. '13!  Yea - another Groupie meet!



Horselover - 12/19-27.    Missing you all again.            Hope you all have a great meet!


----------



## Akima

fixed....nm


----------



## Akima

Not sure if this is the right place to post this. (sorry noob on the forums) My husband Rental01 (a DisDad here) , myself and DD 16 and DS 13 just became DVC VWL owners. Oh first stay will be in January. We are doing the 5K and DDCC.


----------



## Muushka

DiznyDi said:


> Here's an updated list for December
> Kathy: Dec 1-9
> WildernessDad: Dec 1-10
> JT: Dec 2-14
> DiznyDi/Dad: Dec 7-15
> Muush: Dec 9-14
> 
> Maybe we can try, as Kathy suggested, for 2 meets.  I rather like the possibility of the TOWL - have never been except for a DVC presentation.
> 
> We've done breakfast at Whispering Canyon twice; once we were all seated at one table and once when we were seated at two different tables.  It was much nicer and we were able to converse easier when we were all seated at one table.
> 
> Always a great time meeting in the Carolwood Pacific Room.
> 
> Kathy - when do you leave on the 9th?
> 
> Are any of you planning to do the Christmas Party (MVMCP)? Date?
> 
> Suggestions?
> 
> And yes, we plan to be in the World in Dec. '13!  Yea - another Groupie meet!



Oh, a meet at TOWL!!!  what a great idea.  VWL too, of course.

We are probably doing the bargain APs so we won't be doing MVMCP.



Akima said:


> Is there a new link for this?



It isn't working for you?



Akima said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to post this. (sorry noob on the forums) My husband Rental01 (a DisDad here) , myself and DD 16 and DS 13 just became DVC VWL owners. Oh first stay will be in January. We are doing the 5K and DDCC.



*You are home at last!  Here on the thread and at our beloved Lodge. 

Congratulations on the new addition and please, get that handsome Moose in your sig, sit down on a rocker and join us in our mutual fondness for one another and our Lodge.

Welcome Home Akima*


----------



## DiznyDi

*Akima!*

Always a pleasure having a new Groupie join our little corner of the Dis!

 So sad Julie you won't be able to join us! I have fond memories of sharing your Anniversary cake


----------



## twokats

Akima said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to post this. (sorry noob on the forums) My husband Rental01 (a DisDad here) , myself and DD 16 and DS 13 just became DVC VWL owners. Oh first stay will be in January. We are doing the 5K and DDCC.



Good, you found us.  I had noticed you had posted on our old thread, but as you can see we are all at home here and oh so glad you have joined us.


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the Groupies Akima!!!
And Welcome Home as well!!!  Enjoy that 1st trip Home!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Di
TOWL sounds intriguing to T and I.  Our DD wont be there, but DS will be.


----------



## rfassett

It's official. Sixteen days out and Rebecca has started packing.


----------



## Akima

Thank you everyone!!

No the link wasn't working but Rental01 fixed it for me.  

Looking forward to getting to know all of you and maybe even meeting up sometime!!


----------



## stopher1

Greetings Groupies.  

It's been far too long, I know.  Just wanted to pop by and say hello.  (Thanks Di for the friendly nudge once again!)

DW and I are getting ready to head down to Galveston on Friday.  We're leaving on the Magic for the western Caribbean on Saturday.  I'm so looking forward to that.  We have our Palo dinner and brunch reservations, and some fun-sounding excursions on deck while in Grand Cayman, Costa Maya and Cozumel  (the same itinerary Maria is on right now).  

Then Ft Lauderdale in early November.  I really would love to make it for a Groupie meet in December (I've been there the past 2 Decembers...) but alas, I don't think it will work out this year.  But don't count me out just yet.  We'll see.  You never can tell.  

What's new with me?  Well let's see.  It's been a very busy year in so many ways, I've spoken about the business stuff previously.  The summer was full with Scout campouts and such, and this fall I was on staff teaching some courses for the Scouts.  I spent 6 years as a corporate trainer in my past life (2 employers ago), and have found once again that I do in fact enjoy teaching.  So whenever they have a course or session they want me to teach, if I'm available, I grab it.  Not that I would want to do that day in and day out, but it's nice every so often.  

The family you ask?  Doing well, thanks.  DW has been working the past few months.  She hadn't worked outside the home in 10 years, so it was an adjustment.  Only works 3 days a week, but she's enjoying herself for the most part.  The kids are all just weeds.  DS16 shot up past me all of a sudden, and now has his driver's license.  DS13 is starting to shoot up, and that whole teenage transformation is in full swing - his voice is starting to deepen, and little traces of facial hair are starting to show up.  DD8 has become quite the little gymnast this year.  She started taking lessons last fall, and the Olympics just really got her focused.  She's not the best in the world, but she's doing great for her!  It has really boosted her little ego and crushed down a few self-confidence issues she was having, so it's all good.  

We're just a couple of weeks away from the year-mark since my FIL passed, so DW is starting to feel emotional every so often.  This cruise will be sans kids, so the couple time will be nice considering that pending anniversary.  She's been doing fairly well with it, but of course those anniversaries do tend to bring up stuff once more.  

All in all, we're doing well.  We had a great visit to the World in July, and I might tack on a couple of days before or after FLL in November, but I'm still not sure.  I do want to pay another visit, but it's DL I'm really missing right now.  I haven't been out there since January.  That's far too long, since each of the last 10 years I've been able to be out there at least 4x per year.  I'd really like to get out there again, but the current plan doesn't have us out there until next summer.  So we'll see what I can do about that.  

Oh well - that's about it for now.  I just wanted to say hello once more.  I hope you are all doing well.  I'll think of you as we sail away next week.


----------



## stopher1

Thank you so much for the early birthday wishes!!  How sweet of you all to remember me - even when I've been away for so long.  

After a full morning of meetings Thursday, I'm looking forward to a nice afternoon/evening with the family.  EVERYTHING has been cancelled so that we can do something - of my choice - (since DW & I are leaving for a week+, it's kind of important to spend that time together anyway).


----------



## blossomz

Hi Akima!  Welcome to our "porch"!  We love having new groupies here!  Pull up a rocker and set a spell!


----------



## Rental01

I'm the less good looking half to Kim/Akima.  I already stole the signature image since that's how I roll.    That said, hi!  



stopher1 said:


> Thank you so much for the early birthday wishes!!  How sweet of you all to remember me - even when I've been away for so long.
> 
> After a full morning of meetings Thursday, I'm looking forward to a nice afternoon/evening with the family.  EVERYTHING has been cancelled so that we can do something - of my choice - (since DW & I are leaving for a week+, it's kind of important to spend that time together anyway).



I'll always remember you Christopher.    I was going to wait around until tmw but since everyone else was already jumping on it, 
   
 *HAPPY BIRTHDAY STOPHER!*


----------



## twokats

Rental01 said:


> I'm the less good looking half to Kim/Akima.  I already stole the signature image since that's how I roll.    That said, hi!



Welcome to you also!!!  Join us often and glad you have the signature.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DiznyDi said:


> Here's an updated list for December
> Kathy: Dec 1-9
> WildernessDad: Dec 1-10
> JT: Dec 2-14
> DiznyDi/Dad: Dec 7-15
> Muush: Dec 9-14
> 
> Maybe we can try, as Kathy suggested, for 2 meets.  I rather like the possibility of the TOWL - have never been except for a DVC presentation.
> 
> We've done breakfast at Whispering Canyon twice; once we were all seated at one table and once when we were seated at two different tables.  It was much nicer and we were able to converse easier when we were all seated at one table.
> 
> Always a great time meeting in the Carolwood Pacific Room.
> 
> Kathy - when do you leave on the 9th?
> 
> Are any of you planning to do the Christmas Party (MVMCP)? Date?
> 
> Suggestions?
> 
> And yes, we plan to be in the World in Dec. '13!  Yea - another Groupie meet!



We'll be leaving early afternoon.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Akima & Rental01 *- WELCOME HOME!

When playing with the Groupies, and while typing posts for our little thread, listen closely to the sounds in the background - those are the echoes of the boat horns sounding off over the water - calling you back to your new home!  Have fun & build memories . . .


----------



## jimmytammy

Folks,
I am so saddened to deliver this news, my heart is breaking as I share this.  Eliza's sister Alice wrote me a PM at Eliza's wish to let us know her DH passed away Mon from his battle with leukemia.  

Eliza, we are thinking of you, praying for you, may God grant you peace for you and your family at this time.  We are here for you


----------



## DiznyDi

Oh, Jimmy....
Hugs and prayers Eliza


----------



## horselover

Oh Eliza I'm so sorry.  My heart is breaking for you & your family.                Sending lots of prayers & hugs to you during this very difficult time.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Eliza -* Although so many of us have never met you in person, we all feel a sadness in our hearts learning of the passing of your DH. 

It has been so easy, and a delight, to join with you and your family as they have travelled this life, through your delightful stories, photos, and insights into what it all means.  

When the time is right, share with us once more the story of your DH.  

We care.


----------



## rfassett

jimmytammy said:


> Folks,
> I am so saddened to deliver this news, my heart is breaking as I share this.  Eliza's sister Alice wrote me a PM at Eliza's wish to let us know her DH passed away Mon from his battle with leukemia.
> 
> Eliza, we are thinking of you, praying for you, may God grant you peace for you and your family at this time.  We are here for you



Eliza, I am a newcomer to this Groupies group.  But that does not mean I do not share your pain.  I have read some of the older posts and I feel that I have gotten to know your situation somewhat.  I will pray for you and yours.

And so it is, most Merciful and Holy Heavenly Father, that I come to you this morning with a heavy heart.  Your child Eliza is hurting and we hurt with her Father.  I would ask, O Lord, that You would wrap Your loving arms around Eliza and her family and her friends and let them feel Your presence and Your love.  Give Eliza, I pray, that peace that defies all logic, that peace that can only be found in Jesus Christ my Lord.  We know, Father, that Eliza's husband has entered that place of eternal peace, that place where there is no more pain, no more sorrow, no more death anymore - that place where the streets are paved with gold and where he has taken up residence in that home not made with hands.  Jesus told us that He went to prepare a place for us that where He is, we may be also.  Praise God! Praise God! Praise God!  We rejoice in that knowledge, Father, and we thank You for it.  But even so, O Lord, Eliza is hurting.  Please, O God, hold her in the palm of Your hand, in this, her hour of need.  Father, I would also pray for Eliza's friends that they would be mindful to continue to reach out to Eliza even beyond the next couple weeks.  You have told us in Your Word, Lord, that the grieving process takes time - and Eliza will need to be surrounded by those that love her during those times.  Father, I pray that You will continue to be with Eliza in every breath that she takes and every step that she makes.   Lord, thank You for hearing my prayer.  Father, we will always be mindful to give YOU all of the glory, all of the honor and all of the praise that is due Your Holy Name - for above Your name, there is no other - no, not one.  And Father, I pray all of these things in the name of my Lord and Saviour, Jesus the Christ!  Amen and amen!


----------



## Muushka

Eliza, please know that our thoughts and prayers are with you and your children.  
As I read rfassett's prayer, It became my prayer also.

I'm at a loss for words, but not prayers.  We'll talk soon.


----------



## stopher1

Rental01 said:


> I'm the less good looking half to Kim/Akima.  I already stole the signature image since that's how I roll.    That said, hi!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll always remember you Christopher.    I was going to wait around until tmw but since everyone else was already jumping on it,
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY STOPHER!*



Congrats Ian!  Awesome choice you've made.  And welcome!  The Groupies are the friendliest bunch on the DIS!  

And thanks for the birthday greetings!


----------



## stopher1

jimmytammy said:


> Folks,
> I am so saddened to deliver this news, my heart is breaking as I share this.  Eliza's sister Alice wrote me a PM at Eliza's wish to let us know her DH passed away Mon from his battle with leukemia.
> 
> Eliza, we are thinking of you, praying for you, may God grant you peace for you and your family at this time.  We are here for you



I just saw this news on FB, and then came over here.  I too am saddened by the news.  Eliza, I'm certainly praying for you and your family at this time.


----------



## twinklebug

(((Hugs)))) and Prayers for you, your son and your family Eliza.  I feel as though you, your husband and sons are a part of the groupie family here.  Tears flowing ... a candle lit in my heart for your husband.


----------



## sleepydog25

Akima said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to post this. (sorry noob on the forums) My husband Rental01 (a DisDad here) , myself and DD 16 and DS 13 just became DVC VWL owners. Oh first stay will be in January. We are doing the 5K and DDCC.


Welcome home!


----------



## sleepydog25

Rental01 said:


> I'm the less good looking half to Kim/Akima. I already stole the signature image since that's how I roll.  That said, hi!


And welcome to you, as well!


----------



## sleepydog25

Our thoughts and condolences, eliza. . .


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

My thoughts and prayers are with you Eliza.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Prayers for you and your family Eliza.


----------



## tea pot

Oh* eliza*
My heart is breaking for you and your beautiful boys 
you are and will continue to be in my thoughts and prayers 
Thanks so much, *rfassett /Ron *for your prayer.
You put into words what I'm sure is in so many of our hearts


----------



## twokats

Eliza

Please know that my prayers are added to everyone else's and I know that God will wrap His arms around you and comfort you.


----------



## Happydinks

It's been many months since I've visited the thread, although Bob has been lurking and reading some.  He popped in today to find this news.

*Eliza* we just wanted to say how very sorry we are to hear of your DH's passing.  May you find strength in your faith, support with your family and friends, and know that there are many people offering up prayers for you and your sons as you deal with terrible loss.  
With our deepest sympathies-
Leslie and Bob


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Dizny Dad said:


> *Eliza -* Although so many of us have never met you in person, we all feel a sadness in our hearts learning of the passing of your DH.
> 
> It has been so easy, and a delight, to join with you and your family as they have travelled this life, through your delightful stories, photos, and insights into what it all means.
> 
> When the time is right, share with us once more the story of your DH.
> 
> We care.



So well said.

I am so sorry Eliza.  I feel as if I have really gotten to know your family from the things you have written on here about them.  I hope you know how much we all love you and that you and your family are in the thoughts and prayers of many people who care very much about you.


----------



## Muushka

Rental01 said:


> I'm the less good looking half to Kim/Akima.  I already stole the signature image since that's how I roll.    That said, hi!



Hey Rental, you're my neighbor!  I'm in Cary.


----------



## Rental01

Muushka said:


> Hey Rental, you're my neighbor!  I'm in Cary.



Dang - that's close!  We have another friend whose home is at VWL - MsDisny (I think) and she lives in Apex.  She keeps trying to sign in but her email is different than it was before and she forgot her userid.  We're going to her house on Sunday after church to talk DVC.  We're actually in Morrisville (54/540).


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Stopher!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies Rental01!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Hey Happydinks - so nice to see you!  Any plans to be in the World in early December?  Would so love to see you again.

OK December Groupies - how does Sunday evening December 9th TOWL after 8 PM sound?


----------



## Muushka

Rental01 said:


> Dang - that's close!  We have another friend whose home is at VWL - MsDisny (I think) and she lives in Apex.  She keeps trying to sign in but her email is different than it was before and she forgot her userid.  We're going to her house on Sunday after church to talk DVC.  We're actually in Morrisville (54/540).



Fun!  Have a great time 



DiznyDi said:


> Hey Happydinks - so nice to see you!  Any plans to be in the World in early December?  Would so love to see you again.
> 
> OK December Groupies - how does Sunday evening December 9th TOWL after 8 PM sound?



Sounds fabulous.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday  Stopher!

Hope it is a great day for you.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY STOPH!!*


----------



## Muushka

*A note for Eliza

In case you are visiting us, know that we love you and you are thought of an prayed for.  Hugs, Muush*


----------



## jimmytammy

DiznyDi said:


> Hey Happydinks - so nice to see you!  Any plans to be in the World in early December?  Would so love to see you again.
> 
> OK December Groupies - how does Sunday evening December 9th TOWL after 8 PM sound?



Sounds good to us!  Looks like Wishes, holiday edition will be at 9:30.  I think from what Ive seen, it seats about 80.  I would imagine we can get in no problem.  We will probably catch boat from WL to BLT.  Looking forward to it!


----------



## rfassett

Happy birthday, Stopher. Hope it has been and will continue to be  a magical day for you!


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> *A note for Eliza
> 
> In case you are visiting us, know that we love you and you are thought of an prayed for.  Hugs, Muush*



Right there with you Barb.  Eliza, we love you!


----------



## tea pot

*Happy Birthday Stopher !!*


----------



## rfassett

Can someone tell me how we are notified if a wait list comes through? Just out of curiosity I logged into DVC's website and checked the wait list and it says we are confirmed  for VWL for the one night we were waiting for; but I have not received any "official" notification from DVC.. And as a follow up, at the risk of sounding TOO greedy, is there anyway to link the one night with six nights already reserved so we do not have to change rooms? No big deal, though - changing rooms is way easier than changing resorts. We are sssooooo ready to get home.


----------



## sleepydog25

rfassett said:


> Can someone tell me how we are notified if a wait list comes through? Just out of curiosity I logged into DVC's website and checked the wait list and it says we are confirmed for VWL for the one night we were waiting for; but I have not received any "official" notification from DVC.. And as a follow up, at the risk of sounding TOO greedy, is there anyway to link the one night with six nights already reserved so we do not have to change rooms? No big deal, though - changing rooms is way easier than changing resorts. We are sssooooo ready to get home.


I'd call Member Services in the morning to confirm, and if it is true, ask if they could link them.  Seems as though congrats might be in order!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DiznyDi said:


> Hey Happydinks - so nice to see you!  Any plans to be in the World in early December?  Would so love to see you again.
> 
> OK December Groupies - how does Sunday evening December 9th TOWL after 8 PM sound?



  Next time I guess!


----------



## stopher1

Thanks again all for the wonderful birthday wishes.  I appreciate them ALL.  

It's been a great day.  Now we're putting the finishing touches on our suitcases, as we have but 1 more sleep before flying to Houston, then a sleep there, and on the bus to Galveston.  The MAGIC begins Saturday morning close to noon!  

I will have a photo update after we return over in my blog, so you'll have to catch it there.  For those that don't know where to find that, it's stophersstuff  dot com    

See y'all soon.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday Stopher!! * 


Groupies - If I may ask a few prayers for DH would be appreciated.  Approx 1 month ago we learned he had stage 2 prostate cancer.  Surgery was today and we're waiting to hear if there was any spread of the cancer to surrounding tissue.


----------



## Muushka

Oh Kathy, we will certainly pray for good news results from the surgery.  Please let us know when you hear.  And hugs to you both.


----------



## jimmytammy

Kathy
We will lift up you and your DH for good news


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> Oh Kathy, we will certainly pray for good news results from the surgery.  Please let us know when you hear.  And hugs to you both.





jimmytammy said:


> Kathy
> We will lift up you and your DH for good news



Thanks Barb and JT.  Hopefully we'll know by tomorrow.


----------



## Granny

Haven't been able to visit for a while, and I have been catching up.  While I certainly want to welcome the new groupies, and join in the festivities, I find myself just so saddened by Eliza and her family's loss.  

Eliza...you are a special lady who has already come through so much this life has thrown at you.  My heartfelt sympathies as The Old Guy has moved on to a place with no pain or suffering.  You, your sons and the rest of your family are in our prayers.


Kathy...your DH is also in our prayers.  We are also digging up some extra Moose Dust to make those test results as positive as possible.  Best wishes.


----------



## twinklebug

Kathy, I'm holding high hopes and sending a prayer off that your husband's results come back clear of any more issues.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

stopher1 said:
			
		

> Thanks again all for the wonderful birthday wishes.  I appreciate them ALL.
> 
> It's been a great day.  Now we're putting the finishing touches on our suitcases, as we have but 1 more sleep before flying to Houston, then a sleep there, and on the bus to Galveston.  The MAGIC begins Saturday morning close to noon!
> 
> I will have a photo update after we return over in my blog, so you'll have to catch it there.  For those that don't know where to find that, it's stophersstuff  dot com
> 
> See y'all soon.



I am most interested. I have booked the Magic out of Galveston for next May. Can you post a link to your blog?


----------



## BWV Dreamin

jimmytammy said:
			
		

> Kathy
> We will lift up you and your DH for good news



Prayers for Kathy and Eliza.....


----------



## Happydinks

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Happy Birthday Stopher!! *
> 
> 
> Groupies - If I may ask a few prayers for DH would be appreciated.  Approx 1 month ago we learned he had stage 2 prostate cancer.  Surgery was today and we're waiting to hear if there was any spread of the cancer to surrounding tissue.



Fingers crossed and praying for good news for you all today!


----------



## Happydinks

DiznyDi said:


> Hey Happydinks - so nice to see you!  Any plans to be in the World in early December?  Would so love to see you again.
> 
> OK December Groupies - how does Sunday evening December 9th TOWL after 8 PM sound?


Hey Di & Dad-
Yes it's been quite awhile since our last thread visit - but we're back for now.  We're actually visiting this month - cruising on the Dream and then 10 days in the parks.  Unfortunately, Bob's business only allows us a late November/early December visit every once in awhile. Maybe when he can retire (if that will ever happen! we'll be able to do that more often.  I still have shots of our Groupie meet back in 2010 that pop up on our screen saver - and smile whenever Stan's picture comes up!  We would love to get together again sometime!


----------



## DiznyDi

Winging prayers heavenward for you Kathy and your DH.  May Gods peace calm  your heart as your await test results. :group hug:


Eliza, I hold you close to my heart in prayer today too. We care.


----------



## stopher1

BWV Dreamin said:


> I am most interested. I have booked the Magic out of Galveston for next May. Can you post a link to your blog?



  Thanks.  I'm looking forward to it, and looking forward to talking about it afterwards.  Re-read what I wrote. All of the necessary address info is there, just not linked.  Start off by throwing the requisite triple w dot in front, and you'll see it.  stophersstuff is where you want to go. And then the typical ending domain type, dot com.  Sorry to be cryptic, but I don't want warnings or points. Already had a warning before as the DIS is owned/operated by a travel business, of which I am as well, and rules are rules, so I won't go there specifically any longer.  Those who know where I am follow or subscribe, those who don't I have to rely on others to spread it, or searches to find me.  One of the primary reasons I'm barely on here any longer, as talking about what I do just flows out naturally, and it's hard to put a clamp on it.  So it's easier just to stay away and pop in from time to time.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

stopher1 said:
			
		

> Thanks.  I'm looking forward to it, and looking forward to talking about it afterwards.  Re-read what I wrote. All of the necessary address info is there, just not linked.  Start off by throwing the requisite triple w dot in front, and you'll see it.  stophersstuff is where you want to go. And then the typical ending domain type, dot com.  Sorry to be cryptic, but I don't want warnings or points. Already had a warning before as the DIS is owned/operated by a travel business, of which I am as well, and rules are rules, so I won't go there specifically any longer.  Those who know where I am follow or subscribe, those who don't I have to rely on others to spread it, or searches to find me.  One of the primary reasons I'm barely on here any longer, as talking about what I do just flows out naturally, and it's hard to put a clamp on it.  So it's easier just to stay away and pop in from time to time.



Got it! Still looking for the blog but I " liked" you and left a message!


----------



## Rental01

stopher1 said:


> ... So it's easier just to stay away and pop in from time to time.


That's why I only pop in here from time to time.  I don't need another talking-to.  In other news, I've got a new blog to read!


BWV Dreamin said:


> Got it! Still looking for the blog but I " liked" you and left a message!


PM Sent.


----------



## rfassett

sleepydog25 said:


> I'd call Member Services in the morning to confirm, and if it is true, ask if they could link them.  Seems as though congrats might be in order!



Alas, shortly after I posted my inquiry last evening, I received an email from member services confirming the wait list came through.  So I must have checked in as things were happening in real time.  I received another email this morning showing that the reservations are linked - again without any input from me.  Kudos to member services.


----------



## Rental01

rfassett said:


> Alas, shortly after I posted my inquiry last evening, I received an email from member services confirming the wait list came through.  So I must have checked in as things were happening in real time.  I received another email this morning showing that the reservations are linked - again without any input from me.  Kudos to member services.



I'm glad that you got in!  That's great news!

We're still waiting on a last minute trip to AKV during Jersey Week for my son and myself.  I've been on the wait list for only a few days though so I'm just being patient now.  If we get in, it will be a welcome rest to a full week of working at my Mom's house in Lakeland.  She's been asking us to come and help with everything from transporting pictures from NC to FL for her to painting her walls and "cleaning" her back yard.  That last bit scares me the most since my sister, who recently moved out from that house, had two pit bulls die in that back yard due to snake bites.  If that doesn't deserve a Disney day, I don't know WHAT does!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Happy Birthday Stopher!! *
> 
> 
> Groupies - If I may ask a few prayers for DH would be appreciated.  Approx 1 month ago we learned he had stage 2 prostate cancer.  Surgery was today and we're waiting to hear if there was any spread of the cancer to surrounding tissue.



You got it Kathy.  You and your husband will be in my prayers.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

As always - Groupies are the best!  Thanks all for the support.  

And - we have good news!!!  At least as good as one could hope for out of all of this.  DH had a 2 inch tumor in his prostate so the Dr. decided to remove 48 lymph nodes.  Out of those only one came back with cancer in it.  The Dr. says that of course a cancer cell could have escaped so he's going to recommend hormone therapy for the next couple of years but overall he is feeling that odds are they were able to get it all.


----------



## twokats

KAT4DISNEY said:


> As always - Groupies are the best!  Thanks all for the support.
> 
> And - we have good news!!!  At least as good as one could hope for out of all of this.  DH had a 2 inch tumor in his prostate so the Dr. decided to remove 48 lymph nodes.  Out of those only one came back with cancer in it.  The Dr. says that of course a cancer cell could have escaped so he's going to recommend hormone therapy for the next couple of years but overall he is feeling that odds are they were able to get it all.



Kathy,
We will just pray that one did not escape and the doctor's odds are true.
Best of luck to you both in the days ahead.


----------



## Happydinks

KAT4DISNEY said:


> As always - Groupies are the best!  Thanks all for the support.
> 
> And - we have good news!!!  At least as good as one could hope for out of all of this.  DH had a 2 inch tumor in his prostate so the Dr. decided to remove 48 lymph nodes.  Out of those only one came back with cancer in it.  The Dr. says that of course a cancer cell could have escaped so he's going to recommend hormone therapy for the next couple of years but overall he is feeling that odds are they were able to get it all.



Awesome news!  Glad that the doctor is also feeling positive about it all.  Now, you can go and enjoy the weekend!


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> As always - Groupies are the best!  Thanks all for the support.
> 
> And - we have good news!!!  At least as good as one could hope for out of all of this.  DH had a 2 inch tumor in his prostate so the Dr. decided to remove 48 lymph nodes.  Out of those only one came back with cancer in it.  The Dr. says that of course a cancer cell could have escaped so he's going to recommend hormone therapy for the next couple of years but overall he is feeling that odds are they were able to get it all.



Great news!!  Prayers being re-directed


----------



## DiznyDi

KAT4DISNEY said:


> As always - Groupies are the best!  Thanks all for the support.
> 
> And - we have good news!!!  At least as good as one could hope for out of all of this.  DH had a 2 inch tumor in his prostate so the Dr. decided to remove 48 lymph nodes.  Out of those only one came back with cancer in it.  The Dr. says that of course a cancer cell could have escaped so he's going to recommend hormone therapy for the next couple of years but overall he is feeling that odds are they were able to get it all.



 Kathy that's great news! I agree with Happydinks - go enjoy your week-end!


----------



## Muushka

KAT4DISNEY said:


> As always - Groupies are the best!  Thanks all for the support.
> 
> And - we have good news!!!  At least as good as one could hope for out of all of this.  DH had a 2 inch tumor in his prostate so the Dr. decided to remove 48 lymph nodes.  Out of those only one came back with cancer in it.  The Dr. says that of course a cancer cell could have escaped so he's going to recommend hormone therapy for the next couple of years but overall he is feeling that odds are they were able to get it all.



Thank you Kathy, for letting us know.  He is still in our prayers, but as JT said, they are just being re-directed.


----------



## Granny

*Kathy*...so great to hear your news!  Prayers, crossed fingers and more Moose Dust coming your way that things proceed as well as possible.  

*Jimmy*...thinking about you last night during that Cardinals-Braves game.  I'm glad that the Cardinals won, but wish it wasn't due to the errors by the Braves and the umpires.     Chipper Jones is such a class act and he deserved a better finish to his great career.  


77 days until we are back in The World at our beloved VWL.  I haven't had a day off since I started my current job in March, so I am really looking forward to some down time at VWL and WDW.  We know how crazy the crowds will be, and are looking forward to just being together as a family.


----------



## blossomz

Great news Kathy!


----------



## tea pot

KAT4DISNEY said:


> As always - Groupies are the best!  Thanks all for the support.
> 
> And - we have good news!!!  At least as good as one could hope for out of all of this.  DH had a 2 inch tumor in his prostate so the Dr. decided to remove 48 lymph nodes.  Out of those only one came back with cancer in it.  The Dr. says that of course a cancer cell could have escaped so he's going to recommend hormone therapy for the next couple of years but overall he is feeling that odds are they were able to get it all.



Great News
Prayers for continued Blessings


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> *Kathy*...so great to hear your news!  Prayers, crossed fingers and more Moose Dust coming your way that things proceed as well as possible.
> 
> *Jimmy*...thinking about you last night during that Cardinals-Braves game.  I'm glad that the Cardinals won, but wish it wasn't due to the errors by the Braves and the umpires.     Chipper Jones is such a class act and he deserved a better finish to his great career.
> 
> 
> 77 days until we are back in The World at our beloved VWL.  I haven't had a day off since I started my current job in March, so I am really looking forward to some down time at VWL and WDW.  We know how crazy the crowds will be, and are looking forward to just being together as a family.


I too wish it would have differently, at least him going out knowing they had a shot at winning.  I am very disappointed in how the fans acted.  That makes it a bummer to be a braves fan right now.  Good luck to the Cards, they are tough to deal with this time of year.


----------



## eliza61

I am a firm believer in God, I sincerely believe that in times of unbelievable, blinding pain, God sends us a sign that there is happiness and light in the world.

Thank you all for being that one pinpoint of light.  When every thing seems beyond bleak and grey, coming here and reading your notes has been my life raft.

I am constantly amazed (although by now I should not be) and humbled by your spirit.

I have never been more honored and grateful to know you guys.

With all my love,
Eliza


----------



## Dizny Dad

Eliza:

So many times in our lives DiznyDi and  I have found comfort in the following; The roars in life are real, and so is His grace . . . 

*Crossings*

I came to the swift, raging river,
And the roar held the echo of fear:
“Oh, Lord, give me wings to fly over,
If you are, as You promised, quite near.”

But He said, “Trust the grace I am giving,
All-pervasive, sufficient for you.
Take my hand – we will face this together;
But my plan is – not over, but through.”

_Lee Webber, Santa Rosa, California_

You will find us all on the other side.  We need you too.


----------



## jimmytammy

eliza61 said:


> I am a firm believer in God, I sincerely believe that in times of unbelievable, blinding pain, God sends us a sign that there is happiness and light in the world.
> 
> Thank you all for being that one pinpoint of light.  When every thing seems beyond bleak and grey, coming here and reading your notes has been my life raft.
> 
> I am constantly amazed (although by now I should not be) and humbled by your spirit.
> 
> I have never been more honored and grateful to know you guys.
> 
> With all my love,
> Eliza


Eliza
I cant imagine what you are going through right now, but am so honored that you allow us to share your life.  God has brought our group together for far bigger purpose than just our love of the Lodge, and I feel so much the better for it.  We will remain here for you.


----------



## twokats

eliza61 said:


> I am a firm believer in God, I sincerely believe that in times of unbelievable, blinding pain, God sends us a sign that there is happiness and light in the world.
> 
> Thank you all for being that one pinpoint of light.  When every thing seems beyond bleak and grey, coming here and reading your notes has been my life raft.
> 
> I am constantly amazed (although by now I should not be) and humbled by your spirit.
> 
> I have never been more honored and grateful to know you guys.
> 
> With all my love,
> Eliza



Eliza, this poem has helped me many times.  I hope it also brings you comfort.


 I am standing on the sea shore,
 A ship sails in the morning breeze and starts for the ocean.
 He is an object of beauty and I stand watching him
 Till at last he fades on the horizon and someone at my side says:
 "He is gone."

 Gone! Where?
 Gone from my sight that is all.
 He is just as large in the masts, hull and spars as he was when I saw him
 And just as able to bear his load of living freight to its destination.
 The diminished size and total loss of sight is in me,
 not in him.

 And just at the moment when someone at my side says,
 "He is gone", 
There are others who are watching him coming, and other voices take up a glad shout:
 "There he comes"



May God bless and keep you and your family wrapped in His arms of comfort.


----------



## blossomz

To our dear Eliza...  Welcome back home


----------



## Muushka

Welcome home, in the truest sense, Eliza.

Many times this week I thought about you and your family, puddled up a bit, said a prayer and repeated whenever you entered my mind.

I'll be off double secret probation soon, so I hope to get in touch with you.

Please consider a trip to our Beloved this December.  It would be great to see you and we could all get together.

Thinking of you fondly, hugs, Barb


----------



## tea pot

eliza61 said:


> I am a firm believer in God, I sincerely believe that in times of unbelievable, blinding pain, God sends us a sign that there is happiness and light in the world.
> 
> Thank you all for being that one pinpoint of light.  When every thing seems beyond bleak and grey, coming here and reading your notes has been my life raft.
> 
> I am constantly amazed (although by now I should not be) and humbled by your spirit.
> 
> I have never been more honored and grateful to know you guys.
> 
> With all my love,
> Eliza



Holding you and your boys close to my heart


----------



## wildernessDad

Eliza, I am sorry to hear of the loss of your beloved husband.  My condolences go out to you and your family.  Please consider we groupies to be a part of your family.


----------



## rfassett

Eliza - Welcome Home!  These people (and I consider myself one of them, but yet on the very lowest rung of the ladder - and I am OK with that because I am on the ladder) love you and yours very, very much.  We continue to lift up you and yours.  I admire your spirit - and, as you point out, the spirit of this group as well.  We have ALL been called to a higher calling - to me, that is very clear.  So often we get caught up in the here and now - but for those of us that have our anchor firmly set, this life is just a temporary beginning to the rest of eternity.  For a moment, imagine that great, great great reunion that your DH experienced when he crossed over that river.  Can you even imagine the sound of THAT "Welcome Home".  Praise God! Praise God! Praise God!

I will tell a little story of my own and then close for now.  My own Mother died of a massive heart attack at the ripe old age of 58.  I was living 1700 miles away at the time and when she had an attack of angina (sp) two weeks before I listened to the counsel of others and chose (my choice) to not go at that time to see my Mother.  Two weeks later I was on an airplane to attend her funeral.  I was as mad as could be at God for letting this happen (the truth of the matter, my anger was mis-directed - it was my own choice not to go two weeks earlier). Anyway, my wife and I were on this airplane belonging to an airline on which we had never flown going to a place we had never flown to because we had to pick up a connecting flight due to the sudden need to be flying.  In the seat back of the seat in front of me, someone had left a magazine.  In that magazine, the author of an article was explaining the quilt story.  The one where when we look at the back of a quilt we see a bunch of threads that seem to go nowhere but when we turn the quilt over we see just a beautiful finished product.  The author was explaining that the quilt is like God's plan.  We see the back side now, but will one day see the front side and have a much better understanding of God's plan.  And I just started bawling.  How did God know that I was going to be seated in that seat on that airplane on an that airline and going to a destination I would never have chosen to read that article in that issue of that magazine that some beautiful person accidently left on that airplane.  You will never convince me that God does not love each and every one of us and does, in fact, tend to the smallest of details.

I am continuing to pray for you and yours, Eliza!


----------



## jimmytammy

I know where you are coming from feeling like you are low on the totem pole here, but believe me, we are all equals here.  As time goes, we all get to know each other better, and you feel like you fit in more.  But I think it is an unwritten rule amongst us, there are no cliques.  Yes, friendships have formed, bonds are there on an individual basis, but we are truly one big family.  And you are just as important as the next, once a groupie, always a groupie!!

And I appreciate your sharing in your belief.


----------



## blossomz

Well Said Jimmy!!!


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> I know where you are coming from feeling like you are low on the totem pole here, but believe me, we are all equals here.  As time goes, we all get to know each other better, and you feel like you fit in more.  But I think it is an unwritten rule amongst us, there are no cliques.  Yes, friendships have formed, bonds are there on an individual basis, but we are truly one big family.  *And you are just as important as the next, once a groupie, always a groupie!!*
> 
> And I appreciate your sharing in your belief.



Exactly!  All groupies are created equal!  

Eliza - thanks for taking the time to check in.  Know that I have thought of & prayed for you & your family often this week & will continue to do so.


----------



## Muushka

rfassett said:


> Eliza - Welcome Home!  These people (and I consider myself one of them, but yet on the very lowest rung of the ladder - and I am OK with that because I am on the ladder) love you and yours very, very much.  We continue to lift up you and yours.  I admire your spirit - and, as you point out, the spirit of this group as well.  We have ALL been called to a higher calling - to me, that is very clear.  So often we get caught up in the here and now - but for those of us that have our anchor firmly set, this life is just a temporary beginning to the rest of eternity.  For a moment, imagine that great, great great reunion that your DH experienced when he crossed over that river.  Can you even imagine the sound of THAT "Welcome Home".  Praise God! Praise God! Praise God!
> 
> I will tell a little story of my own and then close for now.  My own Mother died of a massive heart attack at the ripe old age of 58.  I was living 1700 miles away at the time and when she had an attack of angina (sp) two weeks before I listened to the counsel of others and chose (my choice) to not go at that time to see my Mother.  Two weeks later I was on an airplane to attend her funeral.  I was as mad as could be at God for letting this happen (the truth of the matter, my anger was mis-directed - it was my own choice not to go two weeks earlier). Anyway, my wife and I were on this airplane belonging to an airline on which we had never flown going to a place we had never flown to because we had to pick up a connecting flight due to the sudden need to be flying.  In the seat back of the seat in front of me, someone had left a magazine.  In that magazine, the author of an article was explaining the quilt story.  The one where when we look at the back of a quilt we see a bunch of threads that seem to go nowhere but when we turn the quilt over we see just a beautiful finished product.  The author was explaining that the quilt is like God's plan.  We see the back side now, but will one day see the front side and have a much better understanding of God's plan.  And I just started bawling.  How did God know that I was going to be seated in that seat on that airplane on an that airline and going to a destination I would never have chosen to read that article in that issue of that magazine that some beautiful person accidently left on that airplane.  You will never convince me that God does not love each and every one of us and does, in fact, tend to the smallest of details.
> 
> I am continuing to pray for you and yours, Eliza!



Oh my goodness Ron.  Be still my heart.  
What a beautiful experience you had and what a wonderful allegory that I will always remember and certain to repeat.

Our Groupie thread doesn't have rungs, it just has a bunch of rocking chairs out on the porch or in front of the fireplace!

And I think as was mentioned, our lack of cliques, and everyone's willingness to embrace new Groupies, 
makes it truly the nicest place on the Dis.  

You're not going to be there in Dec, are you?  I wish you would, we would love to meet you.

PS So sorry about the sudden loss of your Mom.  That must have been very difficult for you.


----------



## rfassett

I am sorry fellow groupies. I did not MEAN to imply the group had any sort of hierarchy. Bad choice of words. I was just attempting to point out that I am still new to the group.  I do appreciate and have recognized the overwhelming openness of this whole group to welcome in new folks. If you knew me better, and you will over time, you will know that I meet on the level with all fellow passengers on Mother Earth. 

Thanks Muushka. That experience happened some 29 years ago but in so many ways feels so much more recent. But I have made it one of my purposes in life since then, to counsel people to live their lives in such a manner that there are no regrets.

No, we will not be there this December since we will be going home in just 11 more days.  But I have already planted the seed with my wife for next December.


----------



## jimmytammy

rfassett said:


> I am sorry fellow groupies. I did not MEAN to imply the group had any sort of hierarchy. Bad choice of words. I was just attempting to point out that I am still new to the group.  I do appreciate and have recognized the overwhelming openness of this whole group to welcome in new folks. If you knew me better, and you will over time, you will know that I meet on the level with all fellow passengers on Mother Earth.
> 
> Thanks Muushka. That experience happened some 29 years ago but in so many ways feels so much more recent. But I have made it one of my purposes in life since then, to counsel people to live their lives in such a manner that there are no regrets.
> 
> No, we will not be there this December since we will be going home in just 11 more days.  But I have already planted the seed with my wife for next December.


Ron,
Didnt even take it that way, wanted to make sure that you knew you were as important as the next, and I hope everyone that passes this way feels like that.  

Ron, we are so glad you decided to become a groupie


----------



## rfassett

So we are going home in another 11 days. Although we have stayed at the Lodge that beats all lodges several times, we have never taken the Lodge tour. Is that something we should do? Years ago we did have the opportunity to do flag duty with brother Stan (rest in peace) and learned a great deal through what seemed like osmosis, but there is probably a great deal about the lodge that we don't know yet? I guess the real question is, does the benefit of the tour warrant the out of rocker time it will require?


----------



## rfassett

And the more I poke around the net about the Lodge, the more (as is true with most stuff) info I find. You all probably already know about this site: http://www.wildernesslodgesite.com/


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> Exactly! All groupies are created equal!


Nuh uh. *Luv* got way more good looks than I did. . .just sayin'. . .


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> Nuh uh. *Luv* got way more good looks than I did. . .just sayin'. . .


Right there with you, understand completely!


----------



## jimmytammy

rfassett said:


> So we are going home in another 11 days. Although we have stayed at the Lodge that beats all lodges several times, we have never taken the Lodge tour. Is that something we should do? Years ago we did have the opportunity to do flag duty with brother Stan (rest in peace) and learned a great deal through what seemed like osmosis, but there is probably a great deal about the lodge that we don't know yet? I guess the real question is, does the benefit of the tour warrant the out of rocker time it will require?



We have done the Lodge tour once with Stan.  It is worth it IMO.  But Stan def. made it as he created it.  From what Im hearing, the new ranger is doing a good job, so I would say if you feel you have time, work it in.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Muushka said:


> . . . . . . . I'll be off double secret probation soon, . . . . . . . . .


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Right there with you, understand completely!


Did you just say I wasn't good looking?


----------



## happyann79

I am dying to stay at this resort!


----------



## Muushka

rfassett said:


> I am sorry fellow groupies. I did not MEAN to imply the group had any sort of hierarchy. Bad choice of words. I was just attempting to point out that I am still new to the group.  I do appreciate and have recognized the overwhelming openness of this whole group to welcome in new folks. If you knew me better, and you will over time, you will know that I meet on the level with all fellow passengers on Mother Earth.
> 
> Thanks Muushka. That experience happened some 29 years ago but in so many ways feels so much more recent. But I have made it one of my purposes in life since then, to counsel people to live their lives in such a manner that there are no regrets.
> 
> No, we will not be there this December since we will be going home in just 11 more days.  But I have already planted the seed with my wife for next December.



Bummer on the December, kuddos on the purpose in life!



happyann79 said:


> I am dying to stay at this resort!


*
Whoa!!  Is this a Groupie in the making?????  Sit down, share with us *


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> Did you just say I wasn't good looking?



Isnt that what you said?


----------



## jimmytammy

happyann79 said:


> I am dying to stay at this resort!



Welcome to the Groupies happyann79!!!
And we are right there with you.  No matter how many trips we make we still love to be back there


----------



## rfassett

Well, since we move to single digit wait time tomorrow, I am ramping up my Disney mood. I just stuck in the LILO and Stitch DVD. I am getting excited just watching the previews. So either Lion King, Little Mermaid, or Lady and the Tramp will follow. Did I understand someone to say that movies are being shown on the beach at Wilderness Lodge?


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> Nuh uh. *Luv* got way more good looks than I did. . .just sayin'. . .



Well I can't really help you there!              I was referring more to if you love the Lodge you're in!  



rfassett said:


> Well, since we move to single digit wait time tomorrow, I am ramping up my Disney mood. I just stuck in the LILO and Stitch DVD. I am getting excited just watching the previews. So either Lion King, Little Mermaid, or Lady and the Tramp will follow. Did I understand someone to say that movies are being shown on the beach at Wilderness Lodge?



You heard correct!  That's fairly new I think.  They were showing them when we were there last Christmas but the previous trip they were not.   Looks like I'm going to miss you by a few days.  Too bad.  I'm heading to the World on Sat. for a quick trip.  Returning home on Wed.   Not staying at the Lodge this time though.  Saving that for the best time of the year.  Christmas!


----------



## rfassett

Horselover - yep, we are going to miss each other. We will arrive next Thursday and be at the Lodge until the following Thursday morning before heading to the Dream. I so want to be there in December too, but alas, it won't happen this year.  Ya' all do your meet early in December? My all time favorite time at the Lodge and the World in general was Christmas week a few years back. There is just something real special about riding Dumbo on Christmas morning.


----------



## rfassett

Well, because I could not locate our Monsters Inc DVD, Lion King is playing at the Fassett theatre now.


----------



## rfassett

DiznyDi said:
			
		

> I was in Linesville: Pymatuning/Meadville area. A meet would be fun!



Where the ducks walk on the backs of fish. Not Disney World, but a tourist attraction none the less.


----------



## rfassett

jimmytammy said:
			
		

> Some of my folks made the trip to Jamestown, I think a shiphand.  I would have jumped ship 3 days into it and swam back to the motherland



Jimmy, some of my folks came over as indentured servants after losing the Battle of Worcester.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Isnt that what you said?


Pretty much! lol


			
				horselover said:
			
		

> Well I can't really help you there!  I was referring more to if you love the Lodge you're in!


The Lodge does have open arms embracing those who, in turn, feel right at home every visit.


----------



## jimmytammy

rfassett said:


> Jimmy, some of my folks came over as indentured servants after losing the Battle of Worcester.



Its what makes USA so great, a mixed bag of cultures that work towards a common goal, life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness...BTW, does anyone happen to hear The Voices of Liberty warming up, cause I do(in my head anyway)


----------



## Muushka

rfassett said:


> Horselover - yep, we are going to miss each other. We will arrive next Thursday and be at the Lodge until the following Thursday morning before heading to the Dream. I so want to be there in December too, but alas, it won't happen this year.  Ya' all do your meet early in December? My all time favorite time at the Lodge and the World in general was Christmas week a few years back. There is just something real special about riding Dumbo on Christmas morning.



Have a great time and yup, we tend to go early December. 

What does that line look like on Christmas morning for Dumbo????



jimmytammy said:


> Its what makes USA so great, a mixed bag of cultures that work towards a common goal, life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness...BTW, does anyone happen to hear The Voices of Liberty warming up, cause I do(in my head anyway)



I can hear them too!!!!

Look who has her Moosie Siggy back!

Speaking of Moosie siggies, I notice we have a couple of new Groupies who have no Moose!!!!!!

rfassett and others, please, grab yourself our wonderful Mascot, the handsome Moose.
Instructions are on the first page, post 2 I think.  
Which, by the way, in case anyone new doesn't know, our Moose was the special resort siggy created by the Tag Fairy just for us.  
And it was the first one created.  How's that for trivia!

Oh, and I also have PM back!  Double secret probation is mostly done!

My nephew and his family are arriving here this afternoon.  
And early tomorrow they will drive to their week at BLT!  First time for his kiddos.


----------



## rfassett

Muushka said:


> Have a great time and yup, we tend to go early December.
> 
> What does that line look like on Christmas morning for Dumbo????
> 
> 
> 
> I can hear them too!!!!
> 
> Look who has her Moosie Siggy back!
> 
> Speaking of Moosie siggies, I notice we have a couple of new Groupies who have no Moose!!!!!!
> 
> rfassett and others, please, grab yourself our wonderful Mascot, the handsome Moose.
> Instructions are on the first page, post 2 I think.
> Which, by the way, in case anyone new doesn't know, our Moose was the special resort siggy created by the Tag Fairy just for us.
> And it was the first one created.  How's that for trivia!
> 
> Oh, and I also have PM back!  Double secret probation is mostly done!
> 
> My nephew and his family are arriving here this afternoon.
> And early tomorrow they will drive to their week at BLT!  First time for his kiddos.



I am a little reluctant to let this secret out but we are all friends here, but when we went Christmas Day, we were there for the rope drop.  The park was relatively empty until about 11 when it started to fill up, so we just kept riding until the crowd arrived.  We grabbed a bite to eat and by 1:00 the park was absolute grid lock.  We hung around for about an hour just to watch the people and grin to ourselves.  We had already been there most of the week so getting on rides after gridlock set in was not on our list.  I did feel sorry for some of those folks that arrived thinking they were going to get to ride ANYTHING. By 2 we were headed back to the Lodge to enjoy the rest of our Christmas.

As to the Moose avatar and/or signature, I guess I am technology challenged.  I have attempted editting it a couple of different times, follow the instructions and end up getting an invalid file message.  But my motto is, never give up, never surrender.  I will conquer that sometime.

Welcome back to full (or nearly full) credentials.

And how cool is that - "first time for the kiddos"!  Hope they all (and you) have a Great Time!

The first time my son (now 22) saw Mickey at WDW he was three.  He saw Mickey at a meet and greet and somehow got loose from his mother and I.  And on a dead run he left his feet and lunged for Mickey Mouse.  To this day, I am grateful that Mickey was paying attention and grabbed Eric in mid-flight.  Otherwise, Eric would have just bounced off Mickey and that day would have ended very differently.  I love Mickey Mouse!

Hope your extended family experiences that magic that we all have!


----------



## Muushka

Fun story!  So glad Mickey was on the ball.  I guess we waited too late to go to MK on Christmas day!

I just read the instructions.

I think those are the same instructions I wrote, not sure, but it should say 

go to the control panel

then to 'edit signature'


here is the info that you insert

IMG]http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u282/VWL_Granny/Groupieavatar.jpg[/IMG]

I removed the left bracket on the left img  *[*IMG]http:

so for it to work just add that far left bracket [  Good luck!


----------



## rfassett

Muushka said:


> Fun story!  So glad Mickey was on the ball.  I guess we waited too late to go to MK on Christmas day!
> 
> I just read the instructions.
> 
> I think those are the same instructions I wrote, not sure, but it should say
> 
> go to the control panel
> 
> then to 'edit signature'
> 
> 
> here is the info that you insert
> 
> IMG]http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u282/VWL_Granny/Groupieavatar.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I removed the left bracket on the left img  *[*IMG]http:
> 
> so for it to work just add that far left bracket [  Good luck!



Thanks - that worked much better for the signature.  I will work on the avatar now.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Can this groupie avatar be taken over to other "troubled waters"?  Or does it have to stay only on the DIS?


----------



## wildernessDad

I purposely only take 2 vacations per year so I won't get saturated with Disney, but I can't wait to set foot in our beloved Lodge.  53 days to go, but who's counting?

I think that I'd like to go during the following months.
March, May, September, October, November, December

Umm, that's 6 vacations per year.  Anybody doing this sort of thing?  It's probably not spread out enough, but I don't want to go when it's too cold and I don't want to go during the summer.


----------



## Kathymford

I'm one of the silent lurker members, but I want to say (probably not the first time) how much I love how close you guys are.

I also want to say: I need more points! Southwest had a 40% coupon today. Could have flown to our lodge for $163 RT from California!! WHAT!!!


----------



## rfassett

wildernessDad said:


> I purposely only take 2 vacations per year so I won't get saturated with Disney, but I can't wait to set foot in our beloved Lodge.  53 days to go, but who's counting?
> 
> I think that I'd like to go during the following months.
> March, May, September, October, November, December
> 
> Umm, that's 6 vacations per year.  Anybody doing this sort of thing?  It's probably not spread out enough, but I don't want to go when it's too cold and I don't want to go during the summer.



Hey fellow groupies - is it OK to hate on this thread. 

Due to a number of reasons - some beyond my contol, my last vacation was to the VWL in June of 2007.  Yes you read that correctly. (Well, my wife and I did steal away for a couple of days at Cedar Point two years ago.)  So if some of my posts about my upcoming trip sound border line gitty, well, it's because I am gitty.  And I'm OK with that.   But two vacations per year?  Wow - go for the six.  Trust me, if I could, I would.  Can one ever get oversaturated with Disney?  I would like to try and find out.


----------



## twokats

Well if we are considering a year to be the last twelve months then I have been lucky enough to vacation three times.  True the one last December was not at the lodge but we did visit three times for groupie meets and dining. Then May and September were actually to the lodge.  That was a grand total of 27 days at WDW.  While I did not feel saturated I was at the point where I did not feel like I had to do everything and if we wanted to chill and enjoy our balcony and listen to the sounds we did.  I know this was a one time happening which will not be repeated in a very long time.  But I would like to do it again, especially if there is another cruise in it like there was in May!!!


----------



## disney_bob

Can I love the lodge but hate the villas?


----------



## DiznyDi

rfassett said:


> Where the ducks walk on the backs of fish. Not Disney World, but a tourist attraction none the less.



Have you seen the carp?  They are the ugliest things I have ever seen! So disgusting...so fascinating.
Love your new Moosie - so handsome!



jimmytammy said:


> Its what makes USA so great, a mixed bag of cultures that work towards a common goal, life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness...BTW, does anyone happen to hear The Voices of Liberty warming up, cause I do(in my head anyway)



Actually I had the Candlelight Processional playing while I worked today. I'm gearing up for Christmas! 



Muushka said:


> Have a great time and yup, we tend to go early December.
> 
> *Look who has her Moosie Siggy back!
> *
> Speaking of Moosie siggies, I notice we have a couple of new Groupies who have no Moose!!!!!!
> 
> Oh, and I also have PM back!  Double secret probation is mostly done! ......



Yea!



Kathymford said:


> I'm one of the silent lurker members, but I want to say (probably not the first time) how much I love how close you guys are.
> 
> I also want to say: I need more points! Southwest had a 40% coupon today. Could have flown to our lodge for $163 RT from California!! WHAT!!!



*WELCOME!*  Always room for another Groupie!
Our AirTran flights were down to $75.00 each way this morning.  I now have enough credit in my account for one of our flights for next years F&W! 
But $163.00 from California is exceptional!


----------



## Kathymford

DiznyDi said:


> *WELCOME!*  Always room for another Groupie!
> Our AirTran flights were down to $75.00 each way this morning.  I now have enough credit in my account for one of our flights for next years F&W!
> But $163.00 from California is exceptional!



I KNOW!!! Ugh!! Out of points!! Oh well, hopefully another sale in 2013 for the same time frame (that's my next trip....)


----------



## jimmytammy

disney_bob said:


> Can I love the lodge but hate the villas?



I have to say, this is a 1st.  I think the general consensus here is that we love all things Lodge here.  I can say with all sincerity that I am not particularly fond of the rooms at the Lodge but love the villa rooms.  That said, I dont hate the Lodge side rooms.  I love all that encompasses the WL and VWL and really consider it to be all as one.

If we can all agree to disagree and leave it at that then I think you will fit right in, so...

Welcome to the groupies disney_bob!!!


----------



## rfassett

DiznyDi, I grew up visiting those carp every couple of years. I believe you and I are nearly neighbors. Or at least me and your DD.  I was born and raised in Ashtabula but am now 15 to 20 miles south of the causeway.


----------



## MiaSRN62

My WDW and Fantasy cruise have come to an end.....thank you so much for the happy trip/bon voyage wishes from *Disney Loving Iowan*, *Granny* and *Dizny Di * and others (*stopher* on FB) ! Thanks for thinking of me....had a wonderful time and some much needed R&R 

To *eliza* .....I have been on vacation for 14 days and just catching up now. My heart is heavy with the news of your husband's passing. I am sending my warmest thoughts of comfort and prayers to you and your entire family. As others have said, I feel like I know you after so many years here in our thread. I'm sending you a hug and I hope you can feel it tonight.


----------



## sleepydog25

rfassett said:


> But my motto is, never give up, never surrender.


Have you found the Beryllium Sphere in your galaxy? 




			
				Kathymford said:
			
		

> Could have flown to our lodge for $163 RT from California!! WHAT!!!


Yet, we live a mere 600 miles from the World, less than a 2-hour drive to Charlotte, and the cheapest airfare we can find is $296.  No wonder airlines go bankrupt.


----------



## rfassett

Lol Sleepydog, Great, Great movie!


----------



## Kathymford

sleepydog25 said:


> Have you found the Beryllium Sphere in your galaxy?
> 
> 
> Yet, we live a mere 600 miles from the World, less than a 2-hour drive to Charlotte, and the cheapest airfare we can find is $296.  No wonder airlines go bankrupt.



Well, it was a special and only with a code....


----------



## rfassett

MiaSRN62 said:


> My WDW and Fantasy cruise have come to an end.....thank you so much for the happy trip/bon voyage wishes from *Disney Loving Iowan*, *Granny* and *Dizny Di * and others (*stopher* on FB) ! Thanks for thinking of me....had a wonderful time and some much needed R&R



Welcome back, Maria! Glad you had a great time and was able to get re-charged!


----------



## sleepydog25

Kathymford said:


> Well, it was a special and only with a code....


Oh, I got that, but one would think a relatively short hop from one mid-major airport to another wouldn't cost more than a flight from one coast to another.  For comparison, there are flights from Charlotte to NYC on JetBlue for as low as $69.  That high cost to MCO is why we almost always drive.  



			
				rfassett said:
			
		

> Lol Sleepydog, Great, Great movie!


I agree!  Sam Rockwell shines, and I've long been an Alan Rickman fan--love his put upon demeanor in this flick.


----------



## Happydinks

sleepydog25 said:


> Oh, I got that, but one would think a relatively short hop from one mid-major airport to another wouldn't cost more than a flight from one coast to another.



We were able to hit on "relatively" inexpensive flights on Delta and Airtran from Richmond to Orlando - about 225.00 each (RT) with the AirTran being a direct flight (NOTHING is ever direct from Richmond!).  What's floored us this year is the cost of a rental car.  We usually use Alamo - pick it up at the airport and drop in the car care center in Disney - and right now to do that the cost is over 500.00!  I've used my Costco membership to get the cost down to about 20.00 a day through Enterprise, but that also means bringing it back to the airport.  We always just enjoyed relaxing on Magical Express on the way back - so we'll see how this works out this year.

Hope everyone is doing well!  It's taking me awhile to catch up on all the goings on here!


----------



## twokats

Tomorrow is Audipolo's birthday

Happy Birthday, Audipolo (Greg)

Have a great day.


----------



## cheer4bison

Oh, Eliza, I just popped into the boards this morning to check in on what's new with the groupies and found your devastating news.  I'm so sorry for your family's loss.  Will be thinking and praying for you in the days ahead.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Audipolo!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

*  Audiopolo*
Enjoy your day in a most amazing way!


----------



## rfassett

HAPPY BIRTHDAY AUDIPOLO!!!  Hope your day is magical in every sense of the word!


----------



## nala1128

Just wanted to pop on and say Hi!!! New VWL owners here... Just got onto the member site and booked our first DVC trip to VWL.. We have stated WL many times before and love it there so We finally took the plunge and bought DVC with VWL as our home resort!


----------



## rfassett

A new groupie?  Welcome Home nala1128!!!


----------



## Muushka

nala1128 said:


> Just wanted to pop on and say Hi!!! New VWL owners here... Just got onto the member site and booked our first DVC trip to VWL.. We have stated WL many times before and love it there so We finally took the plunge and bought DVC with VWL as our home resort!



*
Yes!  Welcome home and welcome to the Groupies thread!!

Visit often.  We love trip reports.  Oh, and pictures, we really love those!

So grab yourself a Moosie Siggy and a rocking chair and join us out on the porch.
*

And.......
*
 Happy Birthday Audiopolo!*


----------



## rfassett

Well, fellow groupies, I thought I would take pause and pull up a rocker and just sit for a spell.  I just finished up my last tax return that is going to get done before the 15th (the extended due date for individual returns) and I have a handful of financial statements and about 30 or so quarterly payroll reports that need to get done before I leave for the Lodge next Thursday, but I think I can put it in coast mode now.  I just went back and looked at my schedule for the last two months and realized I have only had four days off in that period. Do you suppose that might have a bearing on my feeling of fatigue. Anyway, I am really looking forward to sitting in a rocker on the porch one week from today.

Oh, and did anyone else notice that today is 10 11 12?


----------



## twokats

rfassett said:


> Well, fellow groupies, I thought I would take pause and pull up a rocker and just sit for a spell.  I just finished up my last tax return that is going to get done before the 15th (the extended due date for individual returns) and I have a handful of financial statements and about 30 or so quarterly payroll reports that need to get done before I leave for the Lodge next Thursday, but I think I can put it in coast mode now.  I just went back and looked at my schedule for the last two months and realized I have only had four days off in that period. Do you suppose that might have a bearing on my feeling of fatigue. Anyway, I am really looking forward to sitting in a rocker on the porch one week from today.
> 
> Oh, and did anyone else notice that today is 10 11 12?



Yes, I did this morning when I wrote a check!!

Well, I guess I see something else we have in common. . . as the rest of the groupies know, I am an accountant.  I just finished a return last night, picked up info for another today and hope to get the one other extension that I have finished tonight.  I am also working on the quarterly reports and sales tax reports.  Totall understand the fatigue.

I had finally recuperated from all the walking we did at WDW last month and what did we do yesterday. . . we spent it at the Texas State Fair and of course walked way too much, but it was a fairly nice day and the crowd was not too bad.  Really enjoyed the time with DD and DH.

Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## DiznyDi

nala1128
You're among kindred spirits here.  We all love the Lodge!
If you let jimmytammy know your trip dates, he'll post it to page 1 on the thread.  We have alot of fun meeting up with other Groupies when in the World.


And speaking of Groupie meets, we had discussed Dec. 8th after 8 PM TOWL.  DDad and I are good to go as is Muush and JT.  I believe the day/time didn't suit for Kathy.  Do we want to try for something else? Thoughts please.  According to my countdown, I have only 57 days to go.......


----------



## Muushka

Best wishes to our accounting Groupies.  
May all of your debits match your credits (or however you would say, hope everything comes out all right!)

10-11-12  I love those date thingies!



DiznyDi said:


> nala1128
> You're among kindred spirits here.  We all love the Lodge!
> If you let jimmytammy know your trip dates, he'll post it to page 1 on the thread.  We have alot of fun meeting up with other Groupies when in the World.
> 
> 
> And speaking of Groupie meets, we had discussed Dec. 8th after 8 PM TOWL.  DDad and I are good to go as is Muush and JT.  I believe the day/time didn't suit for Kathy.  Do we want to try for something else? Thoughts please.  According to my countdown, I have only 57 days to go.......



We are good for any date after 12/7 (we arrive evening of 12/8),  We are all for easy!  
Thank you for arranging this.

My nephew and his family checked into BLT today.  He's loving his 1 BR!


----------



## sleepydog25

nala1128 said:


> Just wanted to pop on and say Hi!!! New VWL owners here... Just got onto the member site and booked our first DVC trip to VWL.. We have stated WL many times before and love it there so We finally took the plunge and bought DVC with VWL as our home resort!


Welcome!  It's a great place to own and this thread is a wonderful place to come sit a spell.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey Di
I sent you a PM


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies and Welcome Home nala1128!!! You couldnt have picked a finer resort


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DiznyDi said:


> And speaking of Groupie meets, we had discussed Dec. 8th after 8 PM TOWL.  DDad and I are good to go as is Muush and JT.  I believe the day/time didn't suit for Kathy.  Do we want to try for something else? Thoughts please.  According to my countdown, I have only 57 days to go.......



I'm sorry Di - the 8th would work for me!  I must have misread and thought you had suggested the 9th for TOTWL.


----------



## DiznyDi

OK, I think I'm confused 

I think - and I often get in trouble when I think - we are considering Saturday December the 8th - the day Muush arrives and the night before Kathy leaves. But I think my original posting suggested the 9th?

So how does Saturday evening December 8th after 8 PM at TOWL sound to those Groupies in the World?


----------



## horselover

nala1128 said:


> Just wanted to pop on and say Hi!!! New VWL owners here... Just got onto the member site and booked our first DVC trip to VWL.. We have stated WL many times before and love it there so We finally took the plunge and bought DVC with VWL as our home resort!



 to the groupies nala1128!

Hey groupies that got the Fastpass+ invite (I know there were a few) how did that work out?  I think I might have missed your reports when you came back.  I leave tomorrow but I didn't get an invitation.            Just curious.

I will definitely  be stopping by our happy place for a visit.  I can't go to Disney & not go to the Lodge for at least a visit.  Pictures will hopefully be forthcoming although I'm not sure I can possibly find anything I haven't already taken a picture of!

Only 68 more days until our Christmas stay!


----------



## twokats

horselover said:


> to the groupies nala1128!
> 
> Hey groupies that got the Fastpass+ invite (I know there were a few) how did that work out?  I think I might have missed your reports when you came back.  I leave tomorrow but I didn't get an invitation.            Just curious.
> 
> I will definitely  be stopping by our happy place for a visit.  I can't go to Disney & not go to the Lodge for at least a visit.  Pictures will hopefully be forthcoming although I'm not sure I can possibly find anything I haven't already taken a picture of!
> 
> Only 68 more days until our Christmas stay!



For us it worked great.  We chose 2 rides and 2 parades for our experiences.
I was told the tryout was only for 1 week and was sent to those using the Magical Express.  None of the cast members could tell me how it would ultimately work in the future, but they said it was still in an imagineers head.

I wanted to try the parades to see how they did it.  It was similar to the handicap area, but it was a great location and they really monitored it so that no one sneaked under or even very near the ropes and since they had specific numbers assigned for that event, it was not crowded like the handicap areas can be. 

It was neat when the card was scanned, it showed the celebration and even though the kids were wearing their buttons, they got an extra Happy Birthday since it was noted on the Fastpass + card.

Another thing I liked is that if you forgot what time one of your experiences was, you could go to a machine and it would give you a list on the screen.  I think it will be interesting to see how they finally decide to incorporate it.


----------



## Dizny Dad

DiznyDi said:


> OK, I think I'm confused
> 
> I think - and I often get in trouble when I think - . . . . . .



I take issue with that!  Years ago DiznyDi thought we should make VWL one of our home resorts.  _*Great Thinking!*_


----------



## MiaSRN62

rfassett said:


> Welcome back, Maria! Glad you had a great time and was able to get re-charged!



Thank you very much !

My hubby snapped this photo of me with one of the Rangers checking out of the VWL on Sept 29---can't remember his name ? Anyone ?


----------



## Muushka

Maria, that is our beloved Ranger Stan.  I will miss him not being there this year.


----------



## Snoopygirl

So excited......I called MS this morning to add on at VWL!!!!!  I was really hoping for 50 pts but they only had 25.  I took it!!!  

We've never stayed here but I am hoping to switch from SSR to VWL at 7 months for our May/June 2013 trip.  My mom is coming w/ us so I'm hoping we can get a 2BR Villa.  Do you think I'll have any problems??

Woo-hoo.....love my DVC!


----------



## jimmytammy

Diane
The 8th will work for us, we may bring 2 friends from back home who will at WDW the same time if thats OK.  They are on the fence about buying DVC so this may help push em over the edge

Barb
I wish that was Stan, he would still be here with us  I have seen that fellow but cant remember his name, maybe Jim?


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Diane
> The 8th will work for us, we may bring 2 friends from back home who will at WDW the same time if thats OK.  They are on the fence about buying DVC so this may help push em over the edge
> 
> Barb
> I wish that was Stan, he would still be here with us  I have seen that fellow but cant remember his name, maybe Jim?



Oh my goodness, you are right.  I looked so quickly and thought it was him.

AND I didn't catch the date.  I need more coffee.........


----------



## MiaSRN62

Muushka said:


> Maria, that is our beloved Ranger Stan.  I will miss him not being there this year.



Thanks *Muushka*......he was so nice....and he seemed so humbled when my husband and I asked to have a photo with him 

Oh....not Stan...but now that I think of it, he sure does look like him. I tried to enlarge the photo to see the name badge, but it just gets too pixelated to make out.


----------



## DiznyDi

Nice to have you back with us Maria!  I kept up with you via your FB postings.  Isn't it tough going back to the real world and work?! Nice picture of you with  Ranger ?  A pleasure to have the memory of Ranger Stan in the similarity. 

Julie, so sorry you didn't get the Fastpass+ invite.  From Kathy's experience, sound like it was a nice added bonus. Enjoy your trip to the World!

WELCOME HOME Snoopygirl! Moose dust you're able to make the switch at 7 months.  You will love this resort! 

Jimmy, your friends will be most welcome! Are they Disers? What a nice group we will have!


----------



## sleepydog25

Snoopygirl said:


> So excited......I called MS this morning to add on at VWL!!!!! I was really hoping for 50 pts but they only had 25. I took it!!!
> 
> We've never stayed here but I am hoping to switch from SSR to VWL at 7 months for our May/June 2013 trip. My mom is coming w/ us so I'm hoping we can get a 2BR Villa. Do you think I'll have any problems??
> 
> Woo-hoo.....love my DVC!


Congrats!  Good luck for switching at seven months.


----------



## blossomz

MiaSRN62 said:


> Thank you very much !
> 
> My hubby snapped this photo of me with one of the Rangers checking out of the VWL on Sept 29---can't remember his name ? Anyone ?



That's ranger Don. The other ranger is Jack. They needed 2 to fill in for our Ranger Stan!


----------



## MiaSRN62

DiznyDi said:


> Nice to have you back with us Maria!  I kept up with you via your FB postings.  Isn't it tough going back to the real world and work?! Nice picture of you with  Ranger ?  A pleasure to have the memory of Ranger Stan in the similarity.



Thanks Di !!! And now I know, thanks to blossomz, that he is Ranger Don. 
BTW, I brought along a little something for my stay in the VWL 2 weeks ago (added a nice homey touch !) :


----------



## jimmytammy

Snoopygirl said:


> So excited......I called MS this morning to add on at VWL!!!!!  I was really hoping for 50 pts but they only had 25.  I took it!!!
> 
> We've never stayed here but I am hoping to switch from SSR to VWL at 7 months for our May/June 2013 trip.  My mom is coming w/ us so I'm hoping we can get a 2BR Villa.  Do you think I'll have any problems??
> 
> Woo-hoo.....love my DVC!



May/early June(just before school lets out) tends to not be overly crowded at most DVC resorts so you should be fine.  Be sure to call right at the earliest possible time just to have best chance of securing that 2 bed.  MooseDust blowing your way that it all goes your way


----------



## jimmytammy

For those of us meeting in Dec., I looked up the Wishes time and it is 10 that night, good possibility we will get to see that from our vantage point!


----------



## Muushka

MiaSRN62 said:


> Thanks Di !!! And now I know, thanks to blossomz, that he is Ranger Don.
> BTW, I brought along a little something for my stay in the VWL 2 weeks ago (added a nice homey touch !) :



That is so sweet Maria.  As we say in RI, it's cunin'!



jimmytammy said:


> For those of us meeting in Dec., I looked up the Wishes time and it is 10 that night, good possibility we will get to see that from our vantage point!



That sounds perfect.  So are we set on that date, 12/8 Sat?


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> That sounds perfect.  So are we set on that date, 12/8 Sat?



I think we can make it.  We are at Epcot on Saturday and have dinner scheduled at Via Naopli @ 5:45 pm.  So we might be a little late getting to the TOTWL, but it looks doable for us.


----------



## Muushka

Yay!  WD and family!  Looking like plans are working!


----------



## Muushka

DiznyDi said:


> OK, I think I'm confused
> 
> I think - and I often get in trouble when I think - we are considering Saturday December the 8th - the day Muush arrives and the night before Kathy leaves. But I think my original posting suggested the 9th?
> 
> So how does Saturday evening December 8th after 8 PM at TOWL sound to those Groupies in the World?





DiznyDi said:


> nala1128
> You're among kindred spirits here.  We all love the Lodge!
> If you let jimmytammy know your trip dates, he'll post it to page 1 on the thread.  We have alot of fun meeting up with other Groupies when in the World.
> 
> 
> And speaking of Groupie meets, we had discussed Dec. 8th after 8 PM TOWL.  DDad and I are good to go as is Muush and JT.  I believe the day/time didn't suit for Kathy.  Do we want to try for something else? Thoughts please.  According to my countdown, I have only 57 days to go.......



I was confused too, as I thought it was the 9th.  But if the 8th works for more people, fine with us.


----------



## Granny

Maria...love your Groupies emblem there...very cool!! 

And sorry if there are any Washington Nationals fans among the Groupies, but we are just a tad bit excited about the Cardinals again.  Quite a game last night.  

Maria....thanks for the picture of Ranger Don.  I'm hoping to get to know the new rangers a little bit during our Christmas trip.

I hope everyone is doing as well as possible this fine October day.  Take care all!!


----------



## DiznyDi

It looks as if Saturday evening December 8th after 8 PM TOWL will work for us! 
Those coming,in no particular order:
DiznyDi and Dad
JT and friends
Muush and Mr. Muush
Kat4Disney
wildernessDad

Anyone else in the World then that would like to join us?  What great fun we'll have.  So excited.  I can feel the anticipation building.....


----------



## Muushka

Cool!  We get to see old friends and have a new face to put with the name, Kat4!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> Cool!  We get to see old friends and have a new face to put with the name, Kat4!


----------



## Muushka

Oops.  Groupies.  We (Mr Muush and I) have a problem.

They won't let us in at BLT TOWL because we aren't checking in at VWL until Sunday.
No room key  

Good thing I told Mr Muush, he woke me up to the fact 

But I know we'll see you around VWL (except for Kat4 )


----------



## MiaSRN62

Granny said:


> Maria...love your Groupies emblem there...very cool!!
> 
> 
> Maria....thanks for the picture of Ranger Don.  I'm hoping to get to know the new rangers a little bit during our Christmas trip.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing as well as possible this fine October day.  Take care all!!


Thanks ! My morning here in Phila started out quite cold in the 30's. Warmed up to the 50's ! Such a shock from my two weeks in FL and the Caribbean ! Trouble adjusting. 

Our *Di* made the VWL Groupie emblem a few years ago. I was (once again) unable to make a scheduled meet at the VWL due to moving my daughter out of nearby FL Tech University in Melbourne. Di was kind enough to leave it at the WL front desk  

******When are all of you meeting again ??? Believe it or not, I'm trying to plan a trip to WDW in mid Dec (with a visit to Tallahassee to visit my dd and her fiance in there too). I haven't been following your meets because I never thought a trip in Dec was in the stars for us. Only SSR is available at this time.......not surprising......


----------



## blossomz

Muushka said:
			
		

> Oops.  Groupies.  We (Mr Muush and I) have a problem.
> 
> They won't let us in at BLT TOWL because we aren't checking in at VWL until Sunday.
> No room key
> 
> Good thing I told Mr Muush, he woke me up to the fact
> 
> But I know we'll see you around VWL (except for Kat4 )



Muush as long as there are people with their DVC cards you can go up as guests. We did this in Sept. be warned tho...there are a lot more people up there than before!


----------



## DiznyDi

Muushka said:


> Oops.  Groupies.  We (Mr Muush and I) have a problem.
> 
> They won't let us in at BLT TOWL because we aren't checking in at VWL until Sunday.
> No room key
> 
> Good thing I told Mr Muush, he woke me up to the fact
> 
> But I know we'll see you around VWL (except for Kat4 )



Yep, we'll take you up as our guests!  No problem!

Maria, DDad and I will be there until the 15th.  Would love to see you!


Thinking of you Eliza  We miss you and are here for you when you're ready.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> And sorry if there are any Washington Nationals fans among the Groupies, but we are just a tad bit excited about the Cardinals again. Quite a game last night.


Been a Cards fan since. . .well, let's just say quite a long while (I lived in Sedalia for three years as a child), and I thought they'd used up all their magic last year.  Guess there was a little bit left over. . .


----------



## rfassett

And best wishes to all of the groupies that might still have a dog in the race of the baseball playoffs.  As for me, I root for the perrenial losers - I love the Cleveland Indians.  "Maybe next year". That quote was pre-recorded many, many years ago.


----------



## sleepydog25

rfassett said:


> And best wishes to all of the groupies that might still have a dog in the race of the baseball playoffs. As for me, I root for the perrenial losers - I love the Cleveland Indians. "Maybe next year". That quote was pre-recorded many, many years ago.


There's always "Major League."


----------



## Muushka

MiaSRN62 said:


> Thanks ! My morning here in Phila started out quite cold in the 30's. Warmed up to the 50's ! Such a shock from my two weeks in FL and the Caribbean ! Trouble adjusting.
> 
> Our *Di* made the VWL Groupie emblem a few years ago. I was (once again) unable to make a scheduled meet at the VWL due to moving my daughter out of nearby FL Tech University in Melbourne. Di was kind enough to leave it at the WL front desk
> 
> ******When are all of you meeting again ??? Believe it or not, I'm trying to plan a trip to WDW in mid Dec (with a visit to Tallahassee to visit my dd and her fiance in there too). I haven't been following your meets because I never thought a trip in Dec was in the stars for us. Only SSR is available at this time.......not surprising......



We're looking at 12/8 at BLT.  Hope you can come!

I still feel so silly thinking that the ranger was Stan.  I looked so quickly, felt so sad and began replying.  
Silly me, as if you don't know Ranger Stan 



DiznyDi said:


> Yep, we'll take you up as our guests!  No problem!
> 
> Maria, DDad and I will be there until the 15th.  Would love to see you!
> 
> 
> Thinking of you Eliza  We miss you and are here for you when you're ready.



Thank you!  But I thought you needed to be staying on property?  Just want to be sure!


----------



## rfassett

Sitting here finishing up some work and listening to Disney songs on Pandora.  Just played Israel Kamakawiwo'ole's rendition of "Over the Rainbow".  One of my all time favorite songs and Israel (RIP) really makes me want to fly over the rainbow. Wow!

Oh, and for some reason, I can't get my chair to rock.  Wonder if I can get one of the lodge's rockers in my suitcase.


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka
My understanding, from the DVC website is you must be on property, but you should be able to attend via Rich and Di(shhhh, we wont say a word)


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny,
You know I would have preferred my Braves in it, but glad Cards eliminated the Nats.  Its that division rival deal

Really hope Tigers and Cards are the teams to make it


----------



## jimmytammy

wildernessDad said:


> I think we can make it.  We are at Epcot on Saturday and have dinner scheduled at Via Naopli @ 5:45 pm.  So we might be a little late getting to the TOTWL, but it looks doable for us.



Excited yall can make it!  We will be at Epcot that day too, eating at San Angel with friends from back home.


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Muushka
> My understanding, from the DVC website is you must be on property, but you should be able to attend via Rich and Di(shhhh, we wont say a word)



Ok.  We will trust our Groupies!  I think maybe as we head over we will give a call.

Awwww.  I just looked it up on my phone to see if I had DDi and DDad's phone number, but alas, no.
But, I put everyone under the Gr heading and there are tons of you all in there!  DDi, PM on it's way!
(Thank goodness I can do those again! Come to think of it, I emailed.  Better).


----------



## anett

Yahoo!  Our split stay is no longer, the wait list came through and we will enjoy 8 full days at VWL!  We would like to know if anyone can explain if/how we can take boat transportation to the other resorts.  I read somewhere there is a boat to the contemporary.  But is there one to MK and if so can we boat transfer to the other resorts on the lagoon.  We would like to make a few more resses around the "lake", we have one already at Ohanas at 7:30am.... I sure hope there is a boat that early!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

anett said:


> Yahoo!  Our split stay is no longer, the wait list came through and we will enjoy 8 full days at VWL!  We would like to know if anyone can explain if/how we can take boat transportation to the other resorts.  I read somewhere there is a boat to the contemporary.  But is there one to MK and if so can we boat transfer to the other resorts on the lagoon.  We would like to make a few more resses around the "lake", we have one already at Ohanas at 7:30am.... I sure hope there is a boat that early!!!



1st, congrats on that waitlist coming thru!!
Boats travel direct to MK from WL, also, a smaller boat travels to Contemporary and Fort Wilderness.  You can do either.  Boat to MK, then catch boat to Poly or GF.  Or Boat to Contemporary, then monorail to Poly or GF.  This would be faster, IMO.  Depending on what time MK opens, depends on time when monorail and boats will run.

Let me say, have a great time at the Lodge!!

Also, if you want me too, I can add your dates to the 1st page if you want.  If so, just send me a PM.


----------



## rfassett

Anett, I agree with Jimmy. And congratulations on the wait list coming through. Ours came through last week so we will not have a split stay either. Don't know if it is an issue for you, but the wait list coming through caused our dining plan to be cancelled and the only way I found out about it was the credit on my debit card. I immediately called Member services but that was the day they were down for maintenance.  So I called the next day and got it fixed. So when will you be there? We arrive Thursday.


----------



## jimmytammy

rfassett said:


> And best wishes to all of the groupies that might still have a dog in the race of the baseball playoffs.  As for me, I root for the perrenial losers - I love the Cleveland Indians.  "Maybe next year". That quote was pre-recorded many, many years ago.



Always had a soft spot in my heart for the Indians.  We were fortunate enough to have Clevelands rookie minor league team in my hometown(Burlington, NC)for several seasons(maybe 15)before becoming Burlington Royals(KC affiliate)a few yrs ago.  I got to see Manny Ramirez, Jim Thome, CC Sabathia, Mark Lewis, Richie Sexton among many other soon to be big leaguers on those teams.  Those were some good days for baseball fans here locally.


----------



## rfassett

Yeah Jimmie, those were the days. I have been an Indians fan through the thick and thin, near and far. Folks in Houston would look at me funny when we lived there and it became known that I was an Indian's fan.


----------



## Firepath

Hi Groupies. We were visiting our soon-to-be-home last week while vacationing at WDW. I was looking for a DVC check-in in the Lodge's lobby and didn't see a separate window or location. Do you just check in same as if staying at the Lodge? 

Also while there I was so relieved to find roll-on Benadryl in the store. I had been bitten pretty badly by mosquitoes (I'm allergic) while staying at POR. After I got home I began to think maybe I only found the Benadryl at Wilderness because it has a mosquito problem. I really hope not. Have any of you experienced this?


----------



## rfassett

Firepath said:


> Hi Groupies. We were visiting our soon-to-be-home last week while vacationing at WDW. I was looking for a DVC check-in in the Lodge's lobby and didn't see a separate window or location. Do you just check in same as if staying at the Lodge?
> 
> Also while there I was so relieved to find roll-on Benadryl in the store. I had been bitten pretty badly by mosquitoes (I'm allergic) while staying at POR. After I got home I began to think maybe I only found the Benadryl at Wilderness because it has a mosquito problem. I really hope not. Have any of you experienced this?



Not seeing a moosie, I wonder if you are a new Goupie.  If so, Welcome Home!!! If not, Welcome Home!!!

The last time I stayed at WL, which admittedly was far, far too long ago, check in was the same place for the Villas and the Lodge.  The multiple times that I have stayed at WL I have not experienced a mosquito issue.

A Groupie with more recent experience can correct me if my information is dated.


----------



## sleepydog25

Firepath said:


> Hi Groupies. We were visiting our soon-to-be-home last week while vacationing at WDW. I was looking for a DVC check-in in the Lodge's lobby and didn't see a separate window or location. Do you just check in same as if staying at the Lodge?
> 
> Also while there I was so relieved to find roll-on Benadryl in the store. I had been bitten pretty badly by mosquitoes (I'm allergic) while staying at POR. After I got home I began to think maybe I only found the Benadryl at Wilderness because it has a mosquito problem. I really hope not. Have any of you experienced this?


There is no separate check-in for DVC members at the Lodge--just head up to the desk in the main Lodge lobby.  We've never had much of a wait when checking in as they seem to staff the check-in desk fairly well.  As for the mosquito issue, I've not noticed them in any particular numbers there.  I have a 12-yr old daughter who is fairly susceptible to mosquito bites, and she's never had an issue, either.  

Congrats on owning at VWL!  It's our favorite place in the World.  Welcome home!  As others will say, come grab a rocker and sit a spell.


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies Firepath!!!
And Welcome Home, you picked a great place to call Home

As for mosquitos, we have never experienced a huge amount there.  I know certain times of the year, normally warmer mos., we have seen some bugs flying but not mosquitos.  I kid around my house and job that I am like a Golden Corral for mosquitos, they swarm around me We live in NC and refer to mosquitos as our state bird


----------



## Muushka

*Welcome to the groupies Firepath!*

*Visit often and grab a Moosie for a siggy!*








> Test Track to Reopen at Epcot on December 6
> The eagerly-awaited, reimagined Test Track will officially reopen on December 6. This re-engineered attraction will allow guests to experience the fun world of automotive design firsthand. Guests will first enter a Design Studio and make a series of selections (as an individual or a group) to create their ideal virtual custom concept vehicle. They then board a six-passenger SimCar for a test drive to see how their own design compares to the attractions SimCar in Capability, Efficiency, Responsiveness and Power.
> The post-show should be just as much fun. Guests can see how well their car performed, and race it over changing terrains and extreme conditions on a digital driving table. Guests can also produce and star in a TV commercial for their custom cars, explore a Chevrolet showroom that will feature the latest models, and more.



And this sounds like it would be fun also.  When we cruise, we follow the strings around the ship!


> Nova Era Offers a Classic Experience at Downtown Disney
> Walking around Walt Disney World, you hear a wide variety of unforgettable sounds  from singing Tiki Birds to the whoosh of runaway trains. But did you know that you can hear the stirring sounds of classical music at Downtown Disney four nights each week?
> Nova Era, a trio of classically trained musicians, perform Thursday through Sunday just outside Fultons Crab House (entertainment subject to change). Sometimes dressed in their 18th century costumes and powdered wigs (and sometimes in simple black) the trio updates Mozart, Vivaldi, Beethoven and Bach by adding drums, electric bass, and keyboards to traditional string instruments.


----------



## tea pot

Hi Guys 
I can't believe I've been gone so long
Miss you all and need to catch up

Went to the White Mountains last week
no computer, and sadly no Moose Sightings
but did see some black bears on the mountain.
This lodge is just at the bottom of Cannon
in Franconia Notch, NH
 Boy can the weather change on a dime up there
when we arrive it was picture postcard New England Autumn
the morning we left it was snowing a light dusting covered 
the ski slops

Muushka 
We've seen Nova Era a couple times and loved them

So sorry we will miss the Dec groupie meet 
I told the Big Guy 
I"m booking Dec 2013 right at the 11 month window 
so I'm hoping you all will too  

take care


----------



## Muushka

Hi TP 

Ah, my old stomping grounds.  Kangamangus hwy, am I remembering correctly?  Beautiful part of the country.

We will miss you this Dec, to be sure.  We hope to see you there next year !


----------



## Kathymford

tea pot said:
			
		

> Hi Guys
> I can't believe I've been gone so long
> Miss you all and need to catch up
> 
> Went to the White Mountains last week
> no computer, and sadly no Moose Sightings
> but did see some black bears on the mountain.
> This lodge is just at the bottom of Cannon
> in Franconia Notch, NH
> Boy can the weather change on a dime up there
> when we arrive it was picture postcard New England Autumn
> the morning we left it was snowing a light dusting covered
> the ski slops
> 
> Muushka
> We've seen Nova Era a couple times and loved them
> 
> So sorry we will miss the Dec groupie meet
> I told the Big Guy
> I"m booking Dec 2013 right at the 11 month window
> so I'm hoping you all will too
> 
> take care



Count me in for booking at 11 moths for 2013!!


----------



## sleepydog25

*"The eagerly-awaited, reimagined Test Track will officially reopen on December 6. This re-engineered attraction will allow guests to experience the fun world of automotive design firsthand. Guests will first enter a Design Studio and make a series of selections (as an individual or a group) to create their ideal virtual custom concept vehicle. They then board a six-passenger SimCar for a test drive to see how their own design compares to the attractions SimCar in Capability, Efficiency, Responsiveness and Power.
The post-show should be just as much fun. Guests can see how well their car performed, and race it over changing terrains and extreme conditions on a digital driving table. Guests can also produce and star in a TV commercial for their custom cars, explore a Chevrolet showroom that will feature the latest models, and more."  *

I have to say that I'm not sure this new iteration of Test Track will be to my liking.  The way I read it, no longer will there be that 60 mph whiz around the outside track which was the coolest part of the ride.  It seems as though it will all be virtual, and while that will likely be fun, it can't match actual wind blowing through your hair.


----------



## twokats

tea pot said:


> Hi Guys
> I can't believe I've been gone so long
> Miss you all and need to catch up
> 
> So sorry we will miss the Dec groupie meet
> I told the Big Guy
> I"m booking Dec 2013 right at the 11 month window
> so I'm hoping you all will too
> 
> take care





Kathymford said:


> Count me in for booking at 11 moths for 2013!!



Kati and I will be booking at the 11 month window also.  We can't wait to do another December trip.


----------



## twokats

I took this on the Sept trip before we left, so I thought I would add it.







Ranger Jack


----------



## Time4disney

Does anyone know if WL is still doing Flag Family?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> *"The eagerly-awaited, reimagined Test Track will officially reopen on December 6. This re-engineered attraction will allow guests to experience the fun world of automotive design firsthand. Guests will first enter a Design Studio and make a series of selections (as an individual or a group) to create their ideal virtual custom concept vehicle. They then board a six-passenger SimCar for a test drive to see how their own design compares to the attractions SimCar in Capability, Efficiency, Responsiveness and Power.
> The post-show should be just as much fun. Guests can see how well their car performed, and race it over changing terrains and extreme conditions on a digital driving table. Guests can also produce and star in a TV commercial for their custom cars, explore a Chevrolet showroom that will feature the latest models, and more."  *
> 
> I have to say that I'm not sure this new iteration of Test Track will be to my liking.  The way I read it, no longer will there be that 60 mph whiz around the outside track which was the coolest part of the ride.  It seems as though it will all be virtual, and while that will likely be fun, it can't match actual wind blowing through your hair.



I understand what you're saying.  The queue and theme of Test Track was actually one of my favorites at Disney.  This sounds like it has a touch of Sum of all Thrills which I do like but I'm not seeing how this is all going to work for Test Track.

One of the late night news shows (maybe Nightline) had a visit to the GM Test Track last week.  The old Test Track captured it perfectly and I already miss it.  

But - from everything I've read the outside loop will still be there so I keep trying to convince myself there's nothing to fear.


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> Hi TP
> 
> Ah, my old stomping grounds.  Kangamangus hwy, am I remembering correctly?  Beautiful part of the country.
> 
> We will miss you this Dec, to be sure.  We hope to see you there next year !



Ok, I'm in!!  To say I need this would be a major understatement.  Any particular week?

Now I need some opinions.  From what I understand December is a busy time for dvc'ers.  since sid and rizzo have always been students we've never been able to go during that month, so I'm not sure how availablity works.

My home resort is actually Beach club (you wouldn't know it.  ) so I can book that at 11 months and be fairly certain of getting a week in december.  

So would you go with the almost sure thing at BC, if I want WL I'd have to wait 7 months out.  smaller resort might mean it's full.


----------



## jimmytammy

Time4disney said:


> Does anyone know if WL is still doing Flag Family?



To the best of my knowledge, they are.  I think I remember someone posting on here that they went up recently to the roof.


----------



## jimmytammy

eliza61 said:


> Ok, I'm in!!  To say I need this would be a major understatement.  Any particular week?
> 
> Now I need some opinions.  From what I understand December is a busy time for dvc'ers.  since sid and rizzo have always been students we've never been able to go during that month, so I'm not sure how availablity works.
> 
> My home resort is actually Beach club (you wouldn't know it.  ) so I can book that at 11 months and be fairly certain of getting a week in december.
> 
> So would you go with the almost sure thing at BC, if I want WL I'd have to wait 7 months out.  smaller resort might mean it's full.


Just to be on the safe side, I would book BC then waitlist.  Its a good, good chance you would get VWL, but I always like to guarantee I have somewhere to stay, just to play it safe.

And its good to have you back Eliza.  We love you and continue to lift you and your sons up.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I understand what you're saying. The queue and theme of Test Track was actually one of my favorites at Disney. This sounds like it has a touch of Sum of all Thrills which I do like but I'm not seeing how this is all going to work for Test Track.
> 
> One of the late night news shows (maybe Nightline) had a visit to the GM Test Track last week. The old Test Track captured it perfectly and I already miss it.
> 
> *But - from everything I've read the outside loop will still be there so I keep trying to convince myself there's nothing to fear*.


Yes, that will be a new walking attraction called Walking the Concrete Loop where lucky guests can find lost hair ties, sunglasses, caps, and coins.


----------



## Muushka

sleepydog25 said:


> *"The eagerly-awaited, reimagined Test Track will officially reopen on December 6. This re-engineered attraction will allow guests to experience the fun world of automotive design firsthand. Guests will first enter a Design Studio and make a series of selections (as an individual or a group) to create their ideal virtual custom concept vehicle. They then board a six-passenger SimCar for a test drive to see how their own design compares to the attractions SimCar in Capability, Efficiency, Responsiveness and Power.
> The post-show should be just as much fun. Guests can see how well their car performed, and race it over changing terrains and extreme conditions on a digital driving table. Guests can also produce and star in a TV commercial for their custom cars, explore a Chevrolet showroom that will feature the latest models, and more."  *
> 
> I have to say that I'm not sure this new iteration of Test Track will be to my liking.  The way I read it, no longer will there be that 60 mph whiz around the outside track which was the coolest part of the ride.  It seems as though it will all be virtual, and while that will likely be fun, it can't match actual wind blowing through your hair.



  I didn't even take that into consideration!  It will be solely virtual??  AAAAKKKKKKK
Mr Muush is so not going to be happy about this.  Mum's the word.



eliza61 said:


> Ok, I'm in!!  To say I need this would be a major understatement.  Any particular week?
> 
> Now I need some opinions.  From what I understand December is a busy time for dvc'ers.  since sid and rizzo have always been students we've never been able to go during that month, so I'm not sure how availablity works.
> 
> My home resort is actually Beach club (you wouldn't know it.  ) so I can book that at 11 months and be fairly certain of getting a week in december.
> 
> So would you go with the almost sure thing at BC, if I want WL I'd have to wait 7 months out.  smaller resort might mean it's full.



Yay!!   I know for us, we will be going at the latest, the first week of Dec (AP will expire), but we have yet to make our cruise plans for next year so we aren't exactly sure what week.  I need to pin Mr Muush down and figure out what we are doing.

So good to see you here.

Oh yes, I would book BCV just in case.


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> I have to say that I'm not sure this new iteration of Test Track will be to my liking.  The way I read it, no longer will there be that 60 mph whiz around the outside track which was the coolest part of the ride.  It seems as though it will all be virtual, and while that will likely be fun, it can't match actual wind blowing through your hair.





KAT4DISNEY said:


> I understand what you're saying.  The queue and theme of Test Track was actually one of my favorites at Disney.  This sounds like it has a touch of Sum of all Thrills which I do like but I'm not seeing how this is all going to work for Test Track.
> 
> ...
> 
> But - from everything I've read the outside loop will still be there so I keep trying to convince myself there's nothing to fear.



Never fear, the track layout is still the same (far too expensive to change), in fact the cars are still the same, just with a new body and screens inside. What's new is the "You are the engineer" approach. We "design" our virtual cars in the waiting line and then the ride compares our car design up against others. The cool thing is that we get to keep the design. I'm guessing this means some sort of online database we can retrieve it from.

 I loved that waiting queue for the old TT. Coming from an engineering family it never bored me and kept me awake, although at times it did get too loud. My concern for the new version is really that they have taken too much of the fun out of the ride - I'm uncertain if they'll have the heat/cold/acid test. I'm guessing the oncoming truck is gone and the small jokes will be gone but may not have new replacements to make us grin.



sleepydog25 said:


> Yes, that will be a new walking attraction called Walking the Concrete Loop where lucky guests can find lost hair ties, sunglasses, caps, and coins.



 They should charge separate admission for the ability to retrieve one's own lost belongings.

I'm confused  as to why they rebranded TT ... GM was the original sponsor of Test Track. The new sponsor is Chevrolet. But last time I checked, GM owns Chevrolet. Why bother


----------



## Muushka

Oh, good.  I love Test Track.  I did the Richard Petty Ride-A-Long where I went 150 MPH around Lowes Motor Speedway.
I prefer Test Track!  Much more exciting.


----------



## RocketEAR99

twinklebug said:


> I'm confused  as to why they rebranded TT ... GM was the original sponsor of Test Track. The new sponsor is Chevrolet. But last time I checked, GM owns Chevrolet. Why bother



Before closing TT for the overhaul, the showroom pretty much consisted of only Chevy vehicles.  My guess is they are having it sponsored by JUST Chevrolet because they don't plan on showcasing Buicks and Cadillacs as well.


----------



## twinklebug

RocketEAR99 said:


> Before closing TT for the overhaul, the showroom pretty much consisted of only Chevy vehicles.  My guess is they are having it sponsored by JUST Chevrolet because they don't plan on showcasing Buicks and Cadillacs as well.



Ah, I never realized they were only/mostly Chevys in there ... shows how much I pay attention to car brands.



Muushka said:


> Oh, good.  I love Test Track.  I did the Richard Petty Ride-A-Long where I went 150 MPH around Lowes Motor Speedway.
> I prefer Test Track!  Much more exciting.



My daughter did that a couple years back when they had the 3 lap trial version at the Disney track. I believe that was the moment that switched her mind back to loving Disney again. (Hey! There's more to do than just the theme parks!) Now days her favorite thing to do is hang out at VWL's pool. 

I want to amend my previous statment about the cars having new bodies - I pulled up some of the old car images to compare against one I have of the new and it just looks like a new paint job on the old bodies. Kind of Tron like.


----------



## rfassett

jimmytammy said:


> And its good to have you back Eliza.  We love you and continue to lift you and your sons up.



Yes - so true! Amen and amen!


----------



## rfassett

I have not been able to frequent Disney as much as I would like, and obvioulsy not as much as some of you. But my plan is to change that.  But here is my question, do you frequent visitors still get overly excited about going? (And as I typed that question, I thought about how it sounded - clearly you would not keep going if the excitement wasn't there.)  Here's what prompted my question, we have been planning this trip since January I think.  And for the past two months, I have had my nose to the grindstone to make certain I could make the trip without guilt.  Well, two hours ago I was finally able to look up with confidence that everything is done that needs done and it feels like the clocks just completely stopped ticking - and our flight is not until Thursday afternoon.  Methinks this is going to be a very long forty eight hours.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> Oh, good.  I love Test Track.  I did the Richard Petty Ride-A-Long where I went 150 MPH around Lowes Motor Speedway.
> I prefer Test Track!  Much more exciting.



Me too!!  I did the ride along at WDW when they had it free for passholders but I kept wondering when I was going to get the feeling in the pit of my stomach.  A bit of a let down really compared to Test Track.  I didn't not tell my driver though.


----------



## Kathymford

rfassett said:


> I have not been able to frequent Disney as much as I would like, and obvioulsy not as much as some of you. But my plan is to change that.  But here is my question, do you frequent visitors still get overly excited about going? (And as I typed that question, I thought about how it sounded - clearly you would not keep going if the excitement wasn't there.)  Here's what prompted my question, we have been planning this trip since January I think.  And for the past two months, I have had my nose to the grindstone to make certain I could make the trip without guilt.  Well, two hours ago I was finally able to look up with confidence that everything is done that needs done and it feels like the clocks just completely stopped ticking - and our flight is not until Thursday afternoon.  Methinks this is going to be a very long forty eight hours.



Granted, I have only been to WDW 3 times (since last October. lol). But I am also local to DLR (25 minute drive; that's nothing in CA), and we go there at LEAST twice a month if not more.

The main reason we were able to start going to WDW was by joining DVC. Well, we just used up all of our points in September, and the next trip wasn't going to be until Dec 2013. 

We are sacrificing DVC/Deluxe and booked under one of the new promotions and staying value just to go back to WDW. Did I mention we're coming all the way from Cali?


----------



## Snoopygirl

I was hoping someone could help me out.....

I'm looking for the floorplans for VWL so I can see where the 2BR's are located and what kind of views to request.  Does anyone have a link?  I'm going to be calling next Friday to make our reservation!!!  SOOOO Excited cause we just added on points here (not enough...only 25 but it's a start) and this will be our first stay at the Lodge!!

Also.....what do you usually make as a room request?  I would love to be on the lake side on an upper floor.


----------



## Kathymford

Snoopygirl said:


> I was hoping someone could help me out.....
> 
> I'm looking for the floorplans for VWL so I can see where the 2BR's are located and what kind of views to request.  Does anyone have a link?  I'm going to be calling next Friday to make our reservation!!!  SOOOO Excited cause we just added on points here (not enough...only 25 but it's a start) and this will be our first stay at the Lodge!!
> 
> Also.....what do you usually make as a room request?  I would love to be on the lake side on an upper floor.



http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=45704662&postcount=10


----------



## stopher1

Groupies!  

We are home once again from the Caribbean, and had a wonderful, MAGICAL cruise.  Can't wait for the next one.  We absolutely loved the ship, and almost everything about our voyage.  

I hope you're all doing well.


----------



## jimmytammy

rfassett said:


> I have not been able to frequent Disney as much as I would like, and obvioulsy not as much as some of you. But my plan is to change that.  But here is my question, do you frequent visitors still get overly excited about going? (And as I typed that question, I thought about how it sounded - clearly you would not keep going if the excitement wasn't there.)  Here's what prompted my question, we have been planning this trip since January I think.  And for the past two months, I have had my nose to the grindstone to make certain I could make the trip without guilt.  Well, two hours ago I was finally able to look up with confidence that everything is done that needs done and it feels like the clocks just completely stopped ticking - and our flight is not until Thursday afternoon.  Methinks this is going to be a very long forty eight hours.



We still get excited, with at least 20 trips under our belts, most of those as DVCers.  We have friends who have owned since the early days of OKW ownership, at least 50 plus trips, and still excited.


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Me too!!  I did the ride along at WDW when they had it free for passholders but I kept wondering when I was going to get the feeling in the pit of my stomach.  A bit of a let down really compared to Test Track.  I didn't not tell my driver though.



I did the 3 day Buck Baker school at Rockingham and got a real thrill, as the sun was setting low we came out of turn 1, sun in my eyes, and we approached end or turn 2, no sun, all I saw was concrete wall coming up fast on my side

So I got a scare I will never forget, but still get thrilled by TT


----------



## DiznyDi

Time4disney said:


> Does anyone know if WL is still doing Flag Family?



During our May stay they were NOT doing Flag Family due to roof repairs.  However Ranger Jack assured us they would resume as soon as it was safe to have families back on the roof.



eliza61 said:


> Ok, I'm in!!  To say I need this would be a major understatement.  Any particular week?
> 
> Now I need some opinions.  From what I understand December is a busy time for dvc'ers.  since sid and rizzo have always been students we've never been able to go during that month, so I'm not sure how availablity works.
> 
> My home resort is actually Beach club (you wouldn't know it.  ) so I can book that at 11 months and be fairly certain of getting a week in december.
> 
> So would you go with the almost sure thing at BC, if I want WL I'd have to wait 7 months out.  smaller resort might mean it's full.



So nice to have you back Eliza!   I got so excited seeing your post that I didn't read any further on the thread! I agree with JT, book the sure thing and attempt to change at 7 months.  You'll probably have a pretty good chance of getting VWL if you try exactly at 7 months.... not 7 months and 1 day.  Any chance you can squeak a trip in this December?


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> I did the 3 day Buck Baker school at Rockingham and got a real thrill, as the sun was setting low we came out of turn 1, sun in my eyes, and we approached end or turn 2, no sun, all I saw was concrete wall coming up fast on my side
> 
> So I got a scare I will never forget, but still get thrilled by TT



Now that would have been thrilling!

rfassett, as far as your question, well, to be honest our WDW trips have dwindled.  
But our last visit was just under 1 year ago and WE ARE READY TO GO THIS DECEMBER!!!  Very excited.
And really looking forward to that premium AP.

May your 48 hours FLY!


----------



## twokats

rfassett said:


> I have not been able to frequent Disney as much as I would like, and obvioulsy not as much as some of you. But my plan is to change that.  But here is my question, do you frequent visitors still get overly excited about going? (And as I typed that question, I thought about how it sounded - clearly you would not keep going if the excitement wasn't there.)  Here's what prompted my question, we have been planning this trip since January I think.  And for the past two months, I have had my nose to the grindstone to make certain I could make the trip without guilt.  Well, two hours ago I was finally able to look up with confidence that everything is done that needs done and it feels like the clocks just completely stopped ticking - and our flight is not until Thursday afternoon.  Methinks this is going to be a very long forty eight hours.



The minute Kati knows she is doing anything related to WDW or Disney in general the excitement starts as do the countdowns!


----------



## sleepydog25

twinklebug said:


> Never fear, the track layout is still the same (far too expensive to change), in fact the cars are still the same, just with a new body and screens inside. What's new is the "You are the engineer" approach. We "design" our virtual cars in the waiting line and then the ride compares our car design up against others. The cool thing is that we get to keep the design. I'm guessing this means some sort of online database we can retrieve it from.
> 
> I loved that waiting queue for the old TT. Coming from an engineering family it never bored me and kept me awake, although at times it did get too loud. My concern for the new version is really that they have taken too much of the fun out of the ride - I'm uncertain if they'll have the heat/cold/acid test. I'm guessing the oncoming truck is gone and the small jokes will be gone but may not have new replacements to make us grin.


I'm glad to hear that TT won't completely alter its format--someone needs to teach their writers the art of clarity.  At any rate, whew!



			
				Snoopygirl said:
			
		

> Also.....what do you usually make as a room request? I would love to be on the lake side on an upper floor.


That was a great link *Kathymford* provided!  Additionally, we generally make a lake side, pool view request for the third or fourth floor.  Such rooms have nice views of the lake and Hidden Springs pool ("Is the hot tub uncrowded?").  However, most rooms' views are mostly of trees and as a general rule are quiet.  



			
				rfassett said:
			
		

> I have not been able to frequent Disney as much as I would like, and obvioulsy not as much as some of you. But my plan is to change that. But here is my question, do you frequent visitors still get overly excited about going? (And as I typed that question, I thought about how it sounded - clearly you would not keep going if the excitement wasn't there.) Here's what prompted my question, we have been planning this trip since January I think. And for the past two months, I have had my nose to the grindstone to make certain I could make the trip without guilt. Well, two hours ago I was finally able to look up with confidence that everything is done that needs done and it feels like the clocks just completely stopped ticking - and our flight is not until Thursday afternoon. Methinks this is going to be a very long forty eight hours.


We love heading down to the World because each time has its own special memories:  our first trip together, my first trip to see Christmas decorations, Food and Wine Festivals, engagement dinner, or simply taking in the smaller aspects of Disney such as the small thematic elements, riding EE five times in a row before park close, or walking hand in hand on the nature trail between VWL and FW.  Is every visit a fever-pitch, thrill-a-minute bonanza?  No, but we revel in the more intimate moments that help define and enhance our relationship.  Can hardly wait for Nov 8!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*eliza*....so happy to see you here 

To *Muushka..Di and Dad*....
I just was able to work out my FL/WDW dates for Dec.  We fly in Dec 12 (later evening---hubby had to work that day), then we leave on Dec 19 in afternoon. But, in between, on the weekend of 12/15 and 12/16 we will spend in Tallahassee visiting my dd and her fiance who have to work. It is my ONLY opportunity to see her for the holidays. So we're renting a car and driving back and forth Orlando to Tallahassee.  *If anyone is in WDW Dec 13 & 14 and then again Dec 17 -19, those would be the best days for Rob and I to meet up with anyone.* So sorry we will miss the meet. It was just such a last minute trip and working out everyone's work and vacation schedules was a tough one.


----------



## DiznyDi

Maria, we'll be there the 13th and 14th leaving late afternoon of the 15th.  Where will you be staying?  I have your cell - we'll have to try to meet.  

tea pot - we've missed you, too!  So sorry we'll not be seeing you in December.  Our tentative WDW schedule for 2013 is October and December.  The exact dates are uncertain at this time. Any plans for you to be in the World at either of these times?

Enjoy your day Groupies!


----------



## jimmytammy

stopher1 said:


> Groupies!
> 
> We are home once again from the Caribbean, and had a wonderful, MAGICAL cruise.  Can't wait for the next one.  We absolutely loved the ship, and almost everything about our voyage.
> 
> I hope you're all doing well.



Welcome back Stopher!


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats said:


> The minute Kati knows she is doing anything related to WDW or Disney in general the excitement starts as do the countdowns!



Me too


----------



## rfassett

Welcome back Stopher - glad you had a Magical time!


----------



## Muushka

DiznyDi said:


> Maria, we'll be there the 13th and 14th leaving late afternoon of the 15th.  Where will you be staying?  I have your cell - we'll have to try to meet.
> 
> tea pot - we've missed you, too!  So sorry we'll not be seeing you in December.  Our tentative WDW schedule for 2013 is October and December.  The exact dates are uncertain at this time. Any plans for you to be in the World at either of these times?
> 
> Enjoy your day Groupies!





MiaSRN62 said:


> *eliza*....so happy to see you here
> 
> To *Muushka..Di and Dad*....
> I just was able to work out my FL/WDW dates for Dec.  We fly in Dec 12 (later evening---hubby had to work that day), then we leave on Dec 19 in afternoon. But, in between, on the weekend of 12/15 and 12/16 we will spend in Tallahassee visiting my dd and her fiance who have to work. It is my ONLY opportunity to see her for the holidays. So we're renting a car and driving back and forth Orlando to Tallahassee.  *If anyone is in WDW Dec 13 & 14 and then again Dec 17 -19, those would be the best days for Rob and I to meet up with anyone.* So sorry we will miss the meet. It was just such a last minute trip and working out everyone's work and vacation schedules was a tough one.



Yes, include us in on this meet!  I look forward to finally meeting Maria!!

Welcome back Stopher.  How did you like the ship?  Explorer, right?  Glad you had a good cruise.


----------



## Corinne

Hiya Groupies! Sorry I haven't been around much...I have to admit, this is my typical MO, though, once the fall (and hockey season) starts I tend to be MIA for weeks. Hope you are all well...I have some catching up to do!


----------



## Happydinks

Muushka said:


> Yes, include us in on this meet!  I look forward to finally meeting Maria!!




All this talk of Christmas season Groupie meets makes me  that it's going to be a few years before we can get back to one!  But, the bright side is that we leave at zero dark thirty (actually 4 am) Friday for our two week trip.   When we got to meet everyone two years ago - it was so much fun to put faces to names.  Hopefully, the group meetings will still be going when we can FINALLY visit around the holiday season again.

Good to "see" you *Eliza*!


----------



## Muushka

Happydinks said:


> All this talk of Christmas season Groupie meets makes me  that it's going to be a few years before we can get back to one!  But, the bright side is that we leave at zero dark thirty (actually 4 am) Friday for our two week trip.   When we got to meet everyone two years ago - it was so much fun to put faces to names.  Hopefully, the group meetings will still be going when we can FINALLY visit around the holiday season again.
> 
> Good to "see" you *Eliza*!



Hiya *Corinne *and *HD * good to see you.

HD, please let us know how your cruise is!  Tips are welcome (as we are going on it in June).  Have fun!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Corinne said:


> Hiya Groupies! Sorry I haven't been around much...I have to admit, this is my typical MO, though, once the fall (and hockey season) starts I tend to be MIA for weeks. Hope you are all well...I have some catching up to do!



Now if only there would be some NHL hockey.


----------



## rfassett

Just watched "Walt, The Man Behind The Myth" on the tube. That story never gets old. Thanks Walt and Company.

Well, in thirteen hours we will be heading to the airport and reach the Lodge by 7 tomorrow night.

Don't know how much I will get to sit with you all over the next week and a half and I see Berta has a birthday coming up - so Happy Birthday, Berta. Hope it is magical.

And for the the rest of you, enjoy your days and my prayer is that each day will be one of peace and tranquility (in other words, magical) for each and every one of you!

Talk soon!


----------



## sleepydog25

rfassett said:


> Just watched "Walt, The Man Behind The Myth" on the tube. That story never gets old. Thanks Walt and Company.
> 
> Well, in thirteen hours we will be heading to the airport and reach the Lodge by 7 tomorrow night.
> 
> Don't know how much I will get to sit with you all over the next week and a half and I see Berta has a birthday coming up - so Happy Birthday, Berta. Hope it is magical.
> 
> And for the the rest of you, enjoy your days and my prayer is that each day will be one of peace and tranquility (in other words, magical) for each and every one of you!
> 
> Talk soon!


Have that special DVR'd.  Have a great time!


----------



## Muushka

rfassett said:


> Just watched "Walt, The Man Behind The Myth" on the tube. That story never gets old. Thanks Walt and Company.
> 
> Well, in thirteen hours we will be heading to the airport and reach the Lodge by 7 tomorrow night.
> 
> Don't know how much I will get to sit with you all over the next week and a half and I see Berta has a birthday coming up - so Happy Birthday, Berta. Hope it is magical.
> 
> And for the the rest of you, enjoy your days and my prayer is that each day will be one of peace and tranquility (in other words, magical) for each and every one of you!
> 
> Talk soon!



I hope your vacation is a wonderful, magical one.


----------



## Happydinks

Muushka said:


> HD, please let us know how your cruise is!  Tips are welcome (as we are going on it in June).  Have fun!



Thank you!  12 hours and counting! Since this will be the second Dream cruise - I'll have a better lay of the land - and let you know when we get back!

We don't have access to ANYTHING when we leave - all we have are cell phones that make calls - no text, no internet - so basically we go "unplugged" for the next two weeks.  It's a little weird the first couple of days - then very freeing!


----------



## twokats

Happydinks said:
			
		

> Thank you!  12 hours and counting! Since this will be the second Dream cruise - I'll have a better lay of the land - and let you know when we get back!
> 
> We don't have access to ANYTHING when we leave - all we have are cell phones that make calls - no text, no internet - so basically we go "unplugged" for the next two weeks.  It's a little weird the first couple of days - then very freeing!



We turn all our phones off the minute the ship leaves port.  I love it and I don't mind telling everyone I cannot be contacted during that time. 

Have a great time.  I have Fantasy'ed but not Dream'ed yet.


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Welcome back Stopher.  How did you like the ship?  Explorer, right?  Glad you had a good cruise.



It was wonderful Muush - but long story (for another time & place) we did not go on the Explorer.  We went on the Magic - yes the DCL Magic - and hit the western Caribbean instead of Bermuda.  Ask me about it another time and I'll share.   In a nutshell though - it truly lived up to its' name.


----------



## jimmytammy

For those heading out on trips, have a great time!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Berta!!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Happydinks, wishing you the best cruise ever! Enjoy the sun, the ship and have great fun! Then come back and tell us all about it.

Ron, you should be at the Lodge now.  May you relax in the peace and serenity found at our favorite place.  Sit a spell in the rockers and think of us.

Enjoy your week-end, Groupies!


----------



## twokats

This is a sad day here in Texas.
Our icon "Big Tex" at our Texas State Fair burned today.  They celebrated his 60th birthday at this years fair.

Don't know if this news will reach any of your states, but this is a huge news item here, especially for us since we are in the metroplex area of Dallas.

Luckily I was able to see him when DH took me to the fair last week.  This is the last weekend of this years fair.  As I said a sad day for Texas.


----------



## Muushka

I'm so sorry 2Kats, about your icon burning.  I had to look it up so I would know what you are talking about. Sad.
I'm glad you were able to see it this year.


----------



## jimmytammy

Twokats
Sorry to hear your news.  I never have seen him personally but remember seeing him through the years off and on.

BTW, your Cowboys are in our neck of the woods playing the Panthers this Sun.


----------



## MiaSRN62

stopher1 said:


> It was wonderful Muush - but long story (for another time & place) we did not go on the Explorer.  We went on the Magic - yes the DCL Magic - and hit the western Caribbean instead of Bermuda.  Ask me about it another time and I'll share.   In a nutshell though - it truly lived up to its' name.



I read your blog and loved *Christopher* ! Glad you had a wonderful time. 

*Happydinks* ! Have an AWESOME time on the DREAM !!!!  WOOOT ! 

Happy birthday *BERTA* !

*rfassett*....I was so upset I missed Walt the Man Behind the Myth !!!


----------



## DiznyDi

I, too, Kathy am sorry to hear your news.  

We have a similar 'legend'; Mr. Jing-A-Ling....._on Halle's 7th floor he'll be looking for you to turn the key._  Every year at Christmastime Mr. Jing-A-Ling would be a public character persona.  Our children met him once while Christmas shopping in Cleveland - or at least a younger version of the original.  Mr. Jing-A-Ling has passed away, yesterday, I believe.  Halle's (a large department store) is no longer in business and with his passing, so ends an era. .....


On another note, Happy Birthday Berta!  I hope your enjoy your day in a most amazing way!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Muushka said:


> Yes, include us in on this meet!  I look forward to finally meeting Maria!!



YAAAAAYY !  
Here's the kicker.....haven't booked the room yet but looking at AKL ($215 standard view) or Dolphin. I have OKW booked for Dec 17 & 18---I am OUTTA POINTS until March 1 after that !!!! So I'm on a cash basis this trip mostly.  I'm leaning towards Dolphin because they have a $159 Nurse's rate. But whereever I stay, I will find my way to you both (*Di and Muushka* !!!!).
The 13th would be best for me----but even the 14th will work. We have friends coming in from a cruise out of Ft Lauderdale around 6 pm on the 13th. But hubby and I will be free/alone all day on Thurs the 13th.  We are winging this trip big time. Just booked airfare and car rental 2 days ago. We will leave WDW early on Sat the 15h (around 7-8 am ?). We have a 3.5 hr drive to Tallahassee.  Come back to WDW on Monday Dec 17 around noon.  Muushka...I will PM you my cell number. Di, I still have yours as well 
*PS: oh, and I need more points....just sayin' !!!!*


----------



## MiaSRN62

twokats said:


> This is a sad day here in Texas.
> Our icon "Big Tex" at our Texas State Fair burned today.  They celebrated his 60th birthday at this years fair.
> 
> Don't know if this news will reach any of your states, but this is a huge news item here, especially for us since we are in the metroplex area of Dallas.
> 
> Luckily I was able to see him when DH took me to the fair last week.  This is the last weekend of this years fair.  As I said a sad day for Texas.



That is sad news...sorry to hear *Kathy*


----------



## Kathymford

MiaSRN62 said:


> *PS: oh, and I need more points....just sayin' !!!!*



Story of my DIS-life.


----------



## jimmytammy

Kathymford said:


> Story of my DIS-life.


Me too

BTW, 43 days to go, just sayin


----------



## twokats

Muushka said:


> I'm so sorry 2Kats, about your icon burning.  I had to look it up so I would know what you are talking about. Sad.
> I'm glad you were able to see it this year.



He has been at the fair since before I was born.



jimmytammy said:


> Twokats
> Sorry to hear your news.  I never have seen him personally but remember seeing him through the years off and on.
> 
> BTW, your Cowboys are in our neck of the woods playing the Panthers this Sun.



Not as big on the Cowboys as my kids are.  But they are our team!!



DiznyDi said:


> I, too, Kathy am sorry to hear your news.
> 
> We have a similar 'legend'; Mr. Jing-A-Ling....._on Halle's 7th floor he'll be looking for you to turn the key._  Every year at Christmastime Mr. Jing-A-Ling would be a public character persona.  Our children met him once while Christmas shopping in Cleveland - or at least a younger version of the original.  Mr. Jing-A-Ling has passed away, yesterday, I believe.  Halle's (a large department store) is no longer in business and with his passing, so ends an era. .....



They have promised he will be back next year.  Some people think it won't be the same, but DH and I think differently.



MiaSRN62 said:


> That is sad news...sorry to hear *Kathy*



Thanks all.  It was hard seeing the fire and then just the metal frame, but things happen.


----------



## stopher1

MiaSRN62 said:


> I read your blog and loved *Christopher* ! Glad you had a wonderful time.



Thanks Maria!  There's definitely more to come.  I'm trying to get another couple of installments ready for Sunday & Monday.  I can think of at least 4 or 5 more on the cruise alone, but we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Corinne

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Now if only there would be some NHL hockey.



LOL, *DLI*, I know, my guys are pretty restless about it.  I actually prefer college hockey......watching UNH vs BU right now!


----------



## sleepydog25

twokats said:


> He has been at the fair since before I was born.
> 
> 
> 
> Not as big on the Cowboys as my kids are. But they are our team!!
> 
> 
> 
> They have promised he will be back next year. Some people think it won't be the same, but DH and I think differently.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks all. It was hard seeing the fire and then just the metal frame, but things happen.


What was the cause?


----------



## twokats

sleepydog25 said:


> What was the cause?



They really think it was an electrical short in the mechanism that worked his mouth and arms, since the smoke and fire came out at his throat.  It did not take long for it to spread to all the clothes and the rest is history!

But the mayor of Dallas and the state fair officials have all said Big Tex will be back next year bigger and better.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twokats said:


> This is a sad day here in Texas.
> Our icon "Big Tex" at our Texas State Fair burned today.  They celebrated his 60th birthday at this years fair.
> 
> Don't know if this news will reach any of your states, but this is a huge news item here, especially for us since we are in the metroplex area of Dallas.
> 
> Luckily I was able to see him when DH took me to the fair last week.  This is the last weekend of this years fair.  As I said a sad day for Texas.


They had the picture in our paper.  That is a shame that that happened.  Glad they will bring him back though!



Corinne said:


> LOL, *DLI*, I know, my guys are pretty restless about it.  I actually prefer college hockey......watching UNH vs BU right now!


We went to an ECHL game tonight.  It was alot of fun!  I would love to get to see UNH play!  We are big fans of the vanReimsdyks.


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> Twokats
> Sorry to hear your news.  I never have seen him personally but remember seeing him through the years off and on.
> 
> BTW, your Cowboys are in our neck of the woods playing the Panthers this Sun.



Caught the tail end of the game today. . . . really unusual for me, I am really good at missing it all, but Kati was very happy at the outcome.  



Disney loving Iowan said:


> They had the picture in our paper.  That is a shame that that happened.  Glad they will bring him back though!



I know it made quite a bit of the national news.  It will be interesting to see how close to the original he will be.


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats
It was bittersweet as Tammy has been a lifelong Cowboys fan, but she was pulling hard for the Panthers


----------



## horselover

MiaSRN62 said:


> *PS: oh, and I need more points....just sayin' !!!!*



Me too!  But don't tell DH I said that!    

I had a wonderful trip to the World last week & as promised I did make it over to our happy place for a visit.  All pics you've seen before I'm sure but it's not a bad way to start a Monday.


----------



## wildernessDad

I have a question for any groupie out there.  We are arriving on December 1, 2012 and have a late dinner at Be Our Guest.  They will be taping the Christmas Parade then, I presume.  What time do they stop taping for the day?  And if there is no rain, will they have to tape on Sunday?


----------



## jimmytammy

wildernessDad said:


> I have a question for any groupie out there.  We are arriving on December 1, 2012 and have a late dinner at Be Our Guest.  They will be taping the Christmas Parade then, I presume.  What time do they stop taping for the day?  And if there is no rain, will they have to tape on Sunday?



I think they usually stop by 5 as it gets dark soon after, and they typically like to make it seem live, middle of the day, to make it like same part of the day when it is shown on TV.

And they do shoot next day if needed because of rain.


----------



## jimmytammy

horselover
Loving the pics!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Thanks Julie for the pictures! They were perfect for beginning the week.


----------



## MiaSRN62

jimmytammy said:


> horselover
> Loving the pics!!



DITTO !!!!


----------



## Snoopygirl

Yes, thanks for the pics!!  It looks so peaceful.  Wish I was there right now!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hope all have a great Tuesday!!!


----------



## wdwloverz

Hi Everybody!
Popping in here just to say hi, we just made a reservation for VWL in Jan & we are very excited, love that place so much.
Jimmytammy, I am wondering how to get one of the neat WL pics that you have in your signature?


----------



## jimmytammy

wdwloverz said:


> Hi Everybody!
> Popping in here just to say hi, we just made a reservation for VWL in Jan & we are very excited, love that place so much.
> Jimmytammy, I am wondering how to get one of the neat WL pics that you have in your signature?



Try this...should be able to put it in the image link.

http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d55/tammync/VWLFinishedcopy.jpg

BTW, send me your dates by private message and I will be glad to include your dates on the 1st page


----------



## Muushka

wdwloverz said:


> Hi Everybody!
> Popping in here just to say hi, we just made a reservation for VWL in Jan & we are very excited, love that place so much.
> Jimmytammy, I am wondering how to get one of the neat WL pics that you have in your signature?




*Welcome to our Groupie thread! 

Grab yourself a rocker after you have nabbed our Moosie and sit with us for a while.
*


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka keeps me straight
I was so focused on the avatar I totally missed on this...

Welcome to the groupies wdwloverz!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

WDWLOVERZ !!!!


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Muushka keeps me straight
> I was so focused on the avatar I totally missed on this...
> 
> Welcome to the groupies wdwloverz!!!



Hey, you're the keeper of the thread, you had business to take care of!


----------



## wdwloverz

Thanks everyone, for such a warm welcome!!


----------



## blossomz

WELCOME!!


----------



## DiznyDi

WELCOME wdwloverz! Always a pleasure to welcome another Groupie to our little corner of the Dis.  If you'd like to add our mascot moose to your siggie, I believe the instructions are on page 1 of the thread.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Just watched a video of the new Fantasyland.  Gosh I want to go soooooo bad!!!!  So hard not having a trip planned.  Getting a house is more important right?  Just gotta keep telling myself that.


----------



## jimmytammy

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Just watched a video of the new Fantasyland.  Gosh I want to go soooooo bad!!!!  So hard not having a trip planned.  Getting a house is more important right?  Just gotta keep telling myself that.



DLI 
Sending you Moosedust that the house deal comes thru soon(and that next trip will be just around the riverbend)


----------



## rfassett

Just wanted to check-in. I will catch up next week. Have had a glorious week here at home.  Off to the Dream now to see how she will interact with Sandy. There has already been a change of itinerary, but I don't care. I suspect DCL will show us a great time inspire of Sandy.  See you soon at the rockers.


----------



## Kathymford

Disney loving Iowan said:
			
		

> Just watched a video of the new Fantasyland.  Gosh I want to go soooooo bad!!!!  So hard not having a trip planned.  Getting a house is more important right?  Just gotta keep telling myself that.



We booked our very first trip on cash (rather than using points) after seeing the first pictures a few weeks ago. We are staying value (is that a bad word here? ), but we just have to see new FL!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> DLI
> Sending you Moosedust that the house deal comes thru soon(and that next trip will be just around the riverbend)



Thanks JT!  Been going to alot of open houses.  Just waiting for our closing on our DVC in December to really be able to do anything.  



Kathymford said:


> We booked our very first trip on cash (rather than using points) after seeing the first pictures a few weeks ago. We are staying value (is that a bad word here? ), but we just have to see new FL!!



Hey I would stay in a value right now to be able to go and see it!  Of course I would make sure I made a visit to the Lodge!


----------



## eliza61

Kathymford said:


> We booked our very first trip on cash (rather than using points) after seeing the first pictures a few weeks ago. We are staying value (is that a bad word here? ), but we just have to see new FL!!





Kathy, me and the boys have been kicking around the idea of trying to get in a trip in December because of that darn video.  

We desperately need some happy days. (yesterday was my 25th anniversary boy this sucks).


----------



## horselover

eliza61 said:


> Kathy, me and the boys have been kicking around the idea of trying to get in a trip in December because of that darn video.
> 
> We desperately need some happy days. (yesterday was my 25th anniversary boy this sucks).



        I really hope you can make a December trip happen Eliza.  You all deserve it.       

And for those of you that are going soon or thinking of going to see the new Fantasyland - you're going to love it!!!  For any of you that are friends with my on FB I have 93 pictures on my business page.  Check them out or wait to be surprised!


----------



## MiaSRN62

eliza61 said:


> Kathy, me and the boys have been kicking around the idea of trying to get in a trip in December because of that darn video.
> 
> We desperately need some happy days. (yesterday was my 25th anniversary boy this sucks).



*eliza*...I think of you often.....
I hope and pray you can manage a trip to the World in December. Maybe we'll even be there around the same time  
Happy anniversary my friend and hoping the upcoming holidays hold wonderful memories as well as the opportunity to make new treasured memories for you and your family. 
Keep us posted. Sending you and your boys a big HUG 

*Julie*.....I am going to check out your FB photos as I am getting excited 

I have been feeling pretty crummy since getting a mandatory flu shot yesterday. Fighting low grade fevers....aches....pounding headache......uggg


----------



## Kathymford

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey I would stay in a value right now to be able to go and see it!  Of course I would make sure I made a visit to the Lodge!





eliza61 said:


> Kathy, me and the boys have been kicking around the idea of trying to get in a trip in December because of that darn video.
> 
> We desperately need some happy days. (yesterday was my 25th anniversary boy this sucks).



The new special they had out made it a pretty good deal for us (Stay, play, dine), even if only for 5 nights. We are definitely planning on taking a break on MK day to visit the lodge!! 

Eliza, I hope you manage a trip, you need and deserve it.


----------



## DiznyDi

eliza61 said:


> Kathy, me and the boys have been kicking around the idea of trying to get in a trip in December because of that darn video.
> 
> We desperately need some happy days. (yesterday was my 25th anniversary boy this sucks).



Our dear Eliza, I hope a December trip works out for you and your boys. The Christmas decorations and festivities will make a nice diversion for you.

Wishing you a Happy Anniversary! May your cherished memories of your beloved husband warm your heart and bring a smile to your face.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Kathymford said:


> We booked our very first trip on cash (rather than using points) after seeing the first pictures a few weeks ago. We are staying value (is that a bad word here? ), but we just have to see new FL!!



Hi *Kathy*...
We're booked on cash (except for 2 nights at OKW). I considered value but the beds kill our backs. I'm leaning towards a Nurse rate at the Dolphin $159+ resort fees of $14/day. But mostly because our friends will be at the Beach Club and we'd like to be close by.  We shall see. Going to make the decision tomorrow.


----------



## jimmytammy

Kathymford
Value is not a bad word if it gets you in the World We take advantage of staying there at beginning of trips if we get a good AP rate.

Eliza
Sending MooseDust that the Dec trip will come your way.  Your strength amazes me, to the point you inspire me.  Remember this, we love you here on the groupies, and you will always be in our hearts and on our minds

rfassett
Have a great time!


----------



## sleepydog25

Two weeks to go before our wedding planning trip at the World.  *Luvvwl* and I have put in a waitlist for BLT for F&W Festival, but that hasn't come through and at this point likely won't, but we're okay with that since it means we'll just have to stay at our beloved Lodge.    We plan to hit the F&W a few times, catch our fave restaurants, take in the decorations, and make final plans for our wedding/reception at the Lodge for next July.  I'm ready to see some Magic!


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> Two weeks to go before our wedding planning trip at the World.  *Luvvwl* and I have put in a waitlist for BLT for F&W Festival, but that hasn't come through and at this point likely won't, but we're okay with that since it means we'll just have to stay at our beloved Lodge.    We plan to hit the F&W a few times, catch our fave restaurants, take in the decorations, and make final plans for our wedding/reception at the Lodge for next July.  I'm ready to see some Magic!



How exciting!  So we should all be receiving an invitation in the mail right?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

eliza61 said:


> Kathy, me and the boys have been kicking around the idea of trying to get in a trip in December because of that darn video.
> 
> We desperately need some happy days. (yesterday was my 25th anniversary boy this sucks).


Hope the trip works out for you!  You and your sons continue to be in my thoughts and prayers.



MiaSRN62 said:


> *eliza*...
> 
> I have been feeling pretty crummy since getting a mandatory flu shot yesterday. Fighting low grade fevers....aches....pounding headache......uggg


Gotta go and get mine soon.  Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Just saw the weather report.  Getting really worried about Sandy.  Looks like it may be pretty bad.  Hope it isn't another Agnes.  We had 4 feet of water in our basement that time.  Also we are supposed to fly out on Thursday for a trip back to Iowa.  Getting concerned about what will be happening with air travel at that time.  
Anybody else in the east concerned?

Here is what the Weather Channel is saying.
http://www.weather.com/news/weather-hurricanes/hurricane-sandy-winter-storm-20121025


----------



## wildernessDad

I definitely love the lodge, but I just got on a wait list to add 50 points at Grand Californian.    April is my use year. If it comes through next April, that'll be okay.


----------



## Kathymford

wildernessDad said:


> I definitely love the lodge, but I just got on a wait list to add 50 points at Grand Californian.    April is my use year. If it comes through next April, that'll be okay.



Our first contract is at VGC!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Just saw the weather report.  Getting really worried about Sandy.  Looks like it may be pretty bad.  Hope it isn't another Agnes.  We had 4 feet of water in our basement that time.  Also we are supposed to fly out on Thursday for a trip back to Iowa.  Getting concerned about what will be happening with air travel at that time.
> Anybody else in the east concerned?
> 
> Here is what the Weather Channel is saying.
> http://www.weather.com/news/weather-hurricanes/hurricane-sandy-winter-storm-20121025



VERY ! Philadelphia calling for heavy rain and 80 mph winds right now ! Local TV news telling us to get out and buy batteries and non-perishables and bring all loose items outside indoors---I'm doing bare bones Halloween decorating this year and I usually go all out. 

Can the keeper-of-lists please add my name to the vacation lists :
Dec 12-15 @ Dolphin
Dec 17-19 @ OKW
And *Kathy*...I agree, if a value gets you to the World then it's ok in my book !!!!


----------



## Kathymford

MiaSRN62 said:


> VERY ! Philadelphia calling for heavy rain and 80 mph winds right now ! Local TV news telling us to get out and buy batteries and non-perishables and bring all loose items outside indoors---I'm doing bare bones Halloween decorating this year and I usually go all out.
> 
> Can the keeper-of-lists please add my name to the vacation lists :
> Dec 12-15 @ Dolphin
> Dec 17-19 @ OKW
> And *Kathy*...I agree, if a value gets you to the World then it's ok in my book !!!!



Yikes. My boss just left for vacation to PA! HA.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Kathymford said:


> Yikes. My boss just left for vacation to PA! HA.



Uhhh ohhhh !!!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

MiaSRN62 said:


> VERY ! Philadelphia calling for heavy rain and 80 mph winds right now ! Local TV news telling us to get out and buy batteries and non-perishables and bring all loose items outside indoors---I'm doing bare bones Halloween decorating this year and I usually go all out.
> !


My Dad went down in the basement earlier and got everything thing important up off the floor.  Really hoping this is all being overblown.  



Kathymford said:


> Yikes. My boss just left for vacation to PA! HA.


What great timing!  Where will he be?


----------



## Kathymford

Disney loving Iowan said:


> My Dad went down in the basement earlier and got everything thing important up off the floor.  Really hoping this is all being overblown.
> 
> 
> What great timing!  Where will he be?



I'm not real sure. He and his cousin we're doing a touristy trip though. I talked to him and he was having his 3rd glass of wine at an Italian place for dinner. Ha. So he appears to be fine for now!


----------



## blossomz

Hurricane Sandy is supposed to his us hard this week.  Recent reports say it will be directly over us here in south central PA from 2 PM Tues to 2 PM Wed.  Predicting lots of rain, wind and power outages.  Agnes completely put the downtown York area under water!  That was the year we moved to York from Western PA.  Hoping it misses us!

Eliza..so glad to see you back here with us!  Hope things work out for December!


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> How exciting! So we should all be receiving an invitation in the mail right?


Uh, yeahhhh. . .it's in the mail. . .


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> Uh, yeahhhh. . .it's in the mail. . .



Going to be watching my mailbox from this point forward


----------



## jimmytammy

MiaSRN62 said:


> VERY ! Philadelphia calling for heavy rain and 80 mph winds right now ! Local TV news telling us to get out and buy batteries and non-perishables and bring all loose items outside indoors---I'm doing bare bones Halloween decorating this year and I usually go all out.
> 
> Can the keeper-of-lists please add my name to the vacation lists :
> Dec 12-15 @ Dolphin
> Dec 17-19 @ OKW
> And *Kathy*...I agree, if a value gets you to the World then it's ok in my book !!!!


Got cha Maria!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Going to be watching my mailbox from this point forward


Suggested wedding gift:  VWL points. . .just sayin'. . .


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> Uh, yeahhhh. . .it's in the mail. . .





sleepydog25 said:


> Suggested wedding gift:  VWL points. . .just sayin'. . .



Excellent & got it!


----------



## eliza61

MiaSRN62 said:


> VERY ! Philadelphia calling for heavy rain and 80 mph winds right now ! Local TV news telling us to get out and buy batteries and non-perishables and bring all loose items outside indoors---I'm doing bare bones Halloween decorating this year and I usually go all out.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> blossomz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hurricane Sandy is supposed to his us hard this week.  Recent reports say it will be directly over us here in south central PA from 2 PM Tues to 2 PM Wed.  Predicting lots of rain, wind and power outages.  Agnes completely put the downtown York area under water!  That was the year we moved to York from Western PA.  Hoping it misses us!
> 
> Eliza..so glad to see you back here with us!  Hope things work out for December!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Philly area groupie batting down the hatches.   I'm supposed to drive up to NYC on Monday for a family function.  No way in heck is that going to happen.
> I'm over the bridge going toward the shore so the "mad dash for the supermarket" is underway.
Click to expand...


----------



## wildernessDad

Looks like Sandy is heading right for us here in Severn, Maryland.  I've been bringing things inside today.  But what really sucks is that I have a cold and my granddaughter has a slight case of pneumonia.  She's on meds resting on the couch watching 'Tangled' atm.  I'm supposed to be part of a big design review on Tuesday, if it actually happens....


----------



## Muushka

WD, I hope both you and your granddaughter feel better.

And I hope that the storm fizzles, royally.

Be safe all.  Muush

PS  Eliza, any news on a Dec trip????


----------



## wildernessDad

We just got our DME vouchers for our upcoming December vacation.  Only 35 days to go, but who's counting?  Hmm?


----------



## jimmytammy

wildernessDad said:


> We just got our DME vouchers for our upcoming December vacation.  Only 35 days to go, but who's counting?  Hmm?



Im counting with you WD, 35 for us too!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Kathymford said:


> I'm not real sure. He and his cousin we're doing a touristy trip though. I talked to him and he was having his 3rd glass of wine at an Italian place for dinner. Ha. So he appears to be fine for now!






blossomz said:


> Hurricane Sandy is supposed to his us hard this week.  Recent reports say it will be directly over us here in south central PA from 2 PM Tues to 2 PM Wed.  Predicting lots of rain, wind and power outages.  Agnes completely put the downtown York area under water!  That was the year we moved to York from Western PA.  Hoping it misses us!
> 
> Eliza..so glad to see you back here with us!  Hope things work out for December!


Haven't heard any comparisons to Agnes yet thankfully.  Still keeping my fingers crossed that it won't be as bad as they are saying.



eliza61 said:


> Another Philly area groupie batting down the hatches.   I'm supposed to drive up to NYC on Monday for a family function.  No way in heck is that going to happen.
> I'm over the bridge going toward the shore so the "mad dash for the supermarket" is underway.


I work at PetSmart and it was quite busy today.  Lot's of people buying food and even some people buying these pad things for their dogs if they won't go outside in the rain.



wildernessDad said:


> Looks like Sandy is heading right for us here in Severn, Maryland.  I've been bringing things inside today.  But what really sucks is that I have a cold and my granddaughter has a slight case of pneumonia.  She's on meds resting on the couch watching 'Tangled' atm.  I'm supposed to be part of a big design review on Tuesday, if it actually happens....


Hope you both feel better soon!

Take care all my fellow groupies in the path of what I have heard called Frankenstorm.


----------



## blossomz

don't you love the media ?  I'm hearing Frankenstorm, Halloween hurricane and the perfect storm!

Guess they scared me..hitting the grocery store for tuna, PB, bread, batteries and toilet paper tomorrow !


----------



## wdwloverz

We are just about 1 mile inland from the Barnegat Bay here at the Jersey shore, have prepared all that we can and hoping for the best!  Best of luck to all who will be dealing with this storm, be safe!!


----------



## Granny

Thinking about all the Groupies potentially in the storm area.  Be safe my friends...my prayers are with each of you.


----------



## twokats

Groupies, be safe and know that I am sending prayers your way.  
Hopefully it will be a very imperfect storm.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hope all stay safe from the storm.  MooseDusting for the thing to turn out to sea


----------



## jimmytammy

wildernessDad said:


> Looks like Sandy is heading right for us here in Severn, Maryland.  I've been bringing things inside today.  But what really sucks is that I have a cold and my granddaughter has a slight case of pneumonia.  She's on meds resting on the couch watching 'Tangled' atm.  I'm supposed to be part of a big design review on Tuesday, if it actually happens....



Best wishes for you folks to get better real soon


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> Excellent & got it!


So, how many points did you get us?   

Be safe those of you in the storm's path, and let's all hope it fizzles.


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Im counting with you WD, 35 for us too!!



Hey, 41 for us!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

wdwloverz said:


> We are just about 1 mile inland from the Barnegat Bay here at the Jersey shore, have prepared all that we can and hoping for the best!  Best of luck to all who will be dealing with this storm, be safe!!



Aren't you guys under mandatory evacuation ? I thought I heard this on my local TV news. I know south Jersey shore points are. Stay safe !


----------



## MiaSRN62

wildernessDad said:


> Looks like Sandy is heading right for us here in Severn, Maryland.  I've been bringing things inside today.  But what really sucks is that I have a cold and my granddaughter has a slight case of pneumonia.  She's on meds resting on the couch watching 'Tangled' atm.  I'm supposed to be part of a big design review on Tuesday, if it actually happens....



I'm with ya *WD* !!! Hope your granddaughter feels better soon !!! 
We're batten' down the hatches ! Stockin' up on everything ! Brought all our Halloween decorations in !!!  And *eliza*---my Philly buddy---hang on to your hat (and everything else !) girlfriend !!!! It's comin'


----------



## Muushka

Maria, I know you did, but has anyone else read what happened to the Fantasy Fri night getting back to Port Canaveral?

Whew.  What a mess.  I thought our 30-35 foot seas on Magic was bad!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3013842


----------



## StanH

54 days until our first trip as DVC members...It's getting close!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

All schools closed tomorrow.  Kutztown Univ. is closed Tuesday too but they aren't saying it on tv.  Pretty busy today at PetSmart.  Lots of people buying training pads in case their dogs won't go out in the rain.  We had a hard time getting the store closed at 6.  Lots of people coming in at the last second.  Even had people wanting to come in at 6:30.  
Keeping our fingers crossed!  Stay safe everyone!


----------



## blossomz

Everything is closing down on this end of PA as well!


----------



## rfassett

Hi Groupies, again, I will try to catch up later in the week, but thought I would check in. Just back from the cruise to no where. What a disaster. I am done, done, done cruising. Not that I dislike cruising. I do dislike putting myself and my family squarely in the hands of anyone more concerned about money than our welfare. The only reason we got on the ship is because of DCL's lies.  And then the continuing poor decision making by Captain Henry (who should be outright discharged of any further duties with DCL, in my not so humble opinion, made the last three days among the most miserable of my life. (And I paid for that?) Felt more like a hostage than a guest.  But we had a great, great time at WDW and the Lodge the week before.


----------



## jimmytammy

rfassett said:


> Hi Groupies, again, I will try to catch up later in the week, but thought I would check in. Just back from the cruise to no where. What a disaster. I am done, done, done cruising. Not that I dislike cruising. I do dislike putting myself and my family squarely in the hands of anyone more concerned about money than our welfare. The only reason we got on the ship is because of DCL's lies.  And then the continuing poor decision making by Captain Henry (who should be outright discharged of any further duties with DCL, in my not so humble opinion, made the last three days among the most miserable of my life. (And I paid for that?) Felt more like a hostage than a guest.  But we had a great, great time at WDW and the Lodge the week before.



So sorry your cruise turned out this way, but glad you had a good VWL visit.


----------



## DiznyDi

rfassett said:


> Hi Groupies, again, I will try to catch up later in the week, but thought I would check in. Just back from the cruise to no where. What a disaster. I am done, done, done cruising. Not that I dislike cruising. I do dislike putting myself and my family squarely in the hands of anyone more concerned about money than our welfare. The only reason we got on the ship is because of DCL's lies.  And then the continuing poor decision making by Captain Henry (who should be outright discharged of any further duties with DCL, in my not so humble opinion, made the last three days among the most miserable of my life. (And I paid for that?) Felt more like a hostage than a guest.  But we had a great, great time at WDW and the Lodge the week before.



So sorry for your experience!
I just read - all 29 pages - of the Fantasy's journey.  I can only imagine what you and others have experienced.  Certainly happy to have you back here!


----------



## eliza61

rfassett said:


> Hi Groupies, again, I will try to catch up later in the week, but thought I would check in. Just back from the cruise to no where. What a disaster. I am done, done, done cruising. Not that I dislike cruising. I do dislike putting myself and my family squarely in the hands of anyone more concerned about money than our welfare. The only reason we got on the ship is because of DCL's lies.  And then the continuing poor decision making by Captain Henry (who should be outright discharged of any further duties with DCL, in my not so humble opinion, made the last three days among the most miserable of my life. (And I paid for that?) Felt more like a hostage than a guest.  But we had a great, great time at WDW and the Lodge the week before.



Ouch!!  hang in there rfassett, I think anyone who lives long enough and travels has had those "trips from hell".  Dh and I took a train trip to Nova scotia that definitely brought out the "worst" in "for better or worst". To add to the overall misery I was 4 months preggies with Sid the squid.  

Glad you loved the lodge, it never fails to turn the worst trip around.


----------



## eliza61

Disney loving Iowan said:


> All schools closed tomorrow.  Kutztown Univ. is closed Tuesday too but they aren't saying it on tv.  Pretty busy today at PetSmart.  Lots of people buying training pads in case their *dogs won't go out in the rain*.  We had a hard time getting the store closed at 6.  Lots of people coming in at the last second.  Even had people wanting to come in at 6:30.
> Keeping our fingers crossed!  Stay safe everyone!



*** grrrr**   Had to drag "hobbes" out this morning into the backyard.  I had to follow him around from tree to tree with the umbrella.


----------



## horselover

rfassett said:


> Hi Groupies, again, I will try to catch up later in the week, but thought I would check in. Just back from the cruise to no where. What a disaster. I am done, done, done cruising. Not that I dislike cruising. I do dislike putting myself and my family squarely in the hands of anyone more concerned about money than our welfare. The only reason we got on the ship is because of DCL's lies.  And then the continuing poor decision making by Captain Henry (who should be outright discharged of any further duties with DCL, in my not so humble opinion, made the last three days among the most miserable of my life. (And I paid for that?) Felt more like a hostage than a guest.  But we had a great, great time at WDW and the Lodge the week before.



Oh dear I'm so sorry to hear that.    Would you mind sharing some details about why you felt DCL was more concerned with money then the guests welfare?  Again I'm very sorry you had such a miserable time.


----------



## MiaSRN62

rfassett said:


> Hi Groupies, again, I will try to catch up later in the week, but thought I would check in. Just back from the cruise to no where. What a disaster. I am done, done, done cruising. Not that I dislike cruising. I do dislike putting myself and my family squarely in the hands of anyone more concerned about money than our welfare. The only reason we got on the ship is because of DCL's lies.  And then the continuing poor decision making by Captain Henry (who should be outright discharged of any further duties with DCL, in my not so humble opinion, made the last three days among the most miserable of my life. (And I paid for that?) Felt more like a hostage than a guest.  But we had a great, great time at WDW and the Lodge the week before.



Welcome back...I was also following the cruise board. I REALLY feel for you all. As paying guests, I think the majority of us would rather just have the cruise cancelled and get reimbursed from our trip insurance vs be subjected to rough seas and sea sickness etc. Glad your WDW portion of your vacation was much better.


----------



## Muushka

rfassett said:


> Hi Groupies, again, I will try to catch up later in the week, but thought I would check in. Just back from the cruise to no where. What a disaster. I am done, done, done cruising. Not that I dislike cruising. I do dislike putting myself and my family squarely in the hands of anyone more concerned about money than our welfare. The only reason we got on the ship is because of DCL's lies.  And then the continuing poor decision making by Captain Henry (who should be outright discharged of any further duties with DCL, in my not so humble opinion, made the last three days among the most miserable of my life. (And I paid for that?) Felt more like a hostage than a guest.  But we had a great, great time at WDW and the Lodge the week before.



Oh my.  This doesn't sound good.

Did you not get to any ports?

The experiences I'm reading about Fantasy and Dream really are disturbing.  Cruise lines always claim that they will cruise away from storms.  But it appears that this time, both ships, they made the decision to try to adhere to a schedule, at any cost.

Our first cruise, 3/2004, had 30-35 ft waves.  I was afraid the ship would break in half!  But it was just 1 really bad night and I think the captain was doing his best because it was a freak hurricane system that actually hit Brazil (in March!!).  

But we have been very fortunate since then.  And we have done 2 hurricane season cruises (1 was exactly 1 year ago on Freedom of the Seas).

I'm not sure what I am trying to say.  I'm not ready to give up cruising, but 
I would be very hesitant to cruise DCL during hurricane season.

DCL is going to have a bigger mess to clean up than the Fantasy.  Restoring people's trust is a big job.


----------



## horselover

Muushka said:


> DCL is going to have a bigger mess to clean up than the Fantasy.  Restoring people's trust is a big job.



Exactly.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

eliza61 said:


> *** grrrr**   Had to drag "hobbes" out this morning into the backyard.  I had to follow him around from tree to tree with the umbrella.


  My aunt actually has a doggie umbrella I could use but then I would get wet!  I think my dogs will go out okay unless it is really windy.


----------



## Kathymford

eliza61 said:
			
		

> *** grrrr**   Had to drag "hobbes" out this morning into the backyard.  I had to follow him around from tree to tree with the umbrella.



Oh my. I thought my dogs were the only ones!! One of them won't even leave the living room if she thinks its raining outside!!


----------



## wildernessDad

I have permission to work from home.  Tomorrow's design review was cancelled.  We're in the path of the storm.  Still have power.  My neighborhood's power is run underground.  That's a help.  Still, outside poles can fall.  We can still lose power.  Just waiting it out.  Reading the groupies thread helps.


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> I have permission to work from home.  Tomorrow's design review was cancelled.  We're in the path of the storm.  Still have power.  My neighborhood's power is run underground.  That's a help.  Still, outside poles can fall.  We can still lose power.  Just waiting it out.  *Reading the groupies thread help*s.



  That's what we're here for 

Be safe everyone in the path of Sandy.


----------



## wildernessDad

Well, we thankfully still have power.  I don't know how long that will last.  Looks like Sandy will make landfall at Wildwood, NJ.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hope everyone is doing okay.  We got some water seeping through the walls in our basement.  Able to sweep it down the drain.  Hopefully it won't get worse.  The way the weather guy is talking the worst of the rain is over for us.  Maybe another inch to inch and a half.  The winds should still be bad though.  Hopefully we won't lose power.  
Thinking about all my friends!  Stay safe.


----------



## blossomz

This is the craziest storm I think I've ever experienced!  So far we are doing ok.  The storm is supposed to go directly over Lancaster and York.  They are expecting 90 hour gusts!  Hoping a is still in one piece and powered on over night!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

blossomz said:


> This is the craziest storm I think I've ever experienced!  So far we are doing ok.  The storm is supposed to go directly over Lancaster and York.  They are expecting 90 hour gusts!  Hoping a is still in one piece and powered on over night!



Hope everything will be okay for ya!


----------



## rfassett

Thinking about all of you in Sandy's way.  Godspeed!


----------



## rfassett

This is my first attempt at posting pictures so if anyone has any suggestions, I am all ears.


----------



## rfassett




----------



## sleepydog25

rfassett said:


> This is my first attempt at posting pictures so if anyone has any suggestions, I am all ears.


Yeah. . .more.  

Hope everyone survives Sandy.  We're out of the storm's path, technically, but unfortunately we're in the outlying area where winds and moisture from Sandy are colliding with the frigid air of the cold front moving down from points north and west which means 50-60 mph wind gusts, temps below 30F, and snow.  The wind worries me most--snow is no biggie (and we're looking at 4" tops)--since that's where the power losses arise.  Leaves were down prior to the storm, so that should help.  *crossing fingers, toes, legs, and eyes*


----------



## rfassett

Moose in the wild


----------



## rfassett




----------



## rfassett




----------



## Granny

rfassett...love all the photos...thanks for posting them!! 

Two comments...


...who else but Groupies would take so many pictures of elevator doors!  


...and when did they change the seat covers in the Iron Spike (er, I mean Carolwood Pacific) room?  What is up with THAT????


----------



## blossomz

Thanks DLI...and all the other groupies in the path!  Stay safe!!


----------



## rfassett

horselover said:


> Oh dear I'm so sorry to hear that.    Would you mind sharing some details about why you felt DCL was more concerned with money then the guests welfare?  Again I'm very sorry you had such a miserable time.



The first was sending this cruise out in the first place. We were not two hours out of dock when the weather turned south. The winds picked up, the waters turned rough and it was raining.  They had to know that was going to be the case before that boat ever left dock.  Of course we were told we were on track for nicer weather and calmer seas and that one of the two ports was out of the question and the other was highly questionable.  The inference was that we would find smoother seas and nicer weather and hunker down for a couple days. Less than two hours out of port deck 12 was closed as was the aquaduck both of which were never re-opened because once we found nice seas and weather we hung around there for less than an hour and turned back into the storm to head to Nassau only to learn two miles away that the dock was damaged and we would not be able to dock.  I guess that information must not have been available before the Captain could see the little guy on the dock with the red flags waving us off.  Two miles away after we have spent the last 36 hours rocking and rolling? Conditions continued to deteriorate and got much worse during Saturday and Saturday night.  Rather than hold back, even though the ship was rocking and rolling, the captain chose to forge ahead to get back to Canaveral in time for the next cruise.  The ship should have never sailed in the first place but once sailed, we should have never sailed back into the storm.  What other motivation would there be for DCL besides money? Did I mention that all outside access was shut off by the beginning of the second day and not opened up again until we were back at Canaveral?  The final night I was literally gripping the bed until my hands hurt to keep from being tossed out of the bed. Anything loose in the cabin had already been sent to the floor and was sliding to and fro.  All in an effort to get back to pick up the next group of cruisers.  I continue to call for Captain Henry's discharge.  He put our families at great risk.  As you can tell, I still am very much agitated about this whole experience.  We got on the boat only because I was assured by DCL that we would not be put in harms way and that even if the ports could not be accessed, there was calmer waters and nicer weather that we would be in.  Lies! Sorry, but it will be a long time before I am over this.


----------



## rfassett

Granny said:


> rfassett...love all the photos...thanks for posting them!!
> 
> Two comments...
> 
> 
> ...who else but Groupies would take so many pictures of elevator doors!
> 
> 
> ...and when did they change the seat covers in the Iron Spike (er, I mean Carolwood Pacific) room?  What is up with THAT????



I can only guess that it is because we are all hoping when we look at the picture that the doors will open and we will be transported to VWL. 

And I don't know about the seat covers.  I knew something was different but could not put my finger on it, but you are correct, they are different.


----------



## rfassett

sleepydog25 said:


> Yeah. . .more.



Your wish was my command!   I still have a few more to upload and will give it a shot tonight.


----------



## jimmytammy

Loving the pics rfassett!

And the cruise report leans me waaaaaayyyyy away from considering a cruise of any nature.  I realize this is an isolated case, but it happens, so, I will stay on dry land for awhile


----------



## eliza61

Morning all,
No power in South Jersey,  using my lovely Dis app  .  Lots of water everywhere.  I've got a gas stove so can have my coffee!
Rfasset, love the pictures


----------



## Muushka

rfassett said:


> The first was sending this cruise out in the first place. We were not two hours out of dock when the weather turned south. The winds picked up, the waters turned rough and it was raining.  They had to know that was going to be the case before that boat ever left dock.  Of course we were told we were on track for nicer weather and calmer seas and that one of the two ports was out of the question and the other was highly questionable.  The inference was that we would find smoother seas and nicer weather and hunker down for a couple days. Less than two hours out of port deck 12 was closed as was the aquaduck both of which were never re-opened because once we found nice seas and weather we hung around there for less than an hour and turned back into the storm to head to Nassau only to learn two miles away that the dock was damaged and we would not be able to dock.  I guess that information must not have been available before the Captain could see the little guy on the dock with the red flags waving us off.  Two miles away after we have spent the last 36 hours rocking and rolling? Conditions continued to deteriorate and got much worse during Saturday and Saturday night.  Rather than hold back, even though the ship was rocking and rolling, the captain chose to forge ahead to get back to Canaveral in time for the next cruise.  The ship should have never sailed in the first place but once sailed, we should have never sailed back into the storm.  What other motivation would there be for DCL besides money? Did I mention that all outside access was shut off by the beginning of the second day and not opened up again until we were back at Canaveral?  The final night I was literally gripping the bed until my hands hurt to keep from being tossed out of the bed. Anything loose in the cabin had already been sent to the floor and was sliding to and fro.  All in an effort to get back to pick up the next group of cruisers.  I continue to call for Captain Henry's discharge.  He put our families at great risk.  As you can tell, I still am very much agitated about this whole experience.  We got on the boat only because I was assured by DCL that we would not be put in harms way and that even if the ports could not be accessed, there was calmer waters and nicer weather that we would be in.  Lies! Sorry, but it will be a long time before I am over this.



I don't blame you at all.  I would be very angry too.

When you think about it, had Fantasy delayed a day, then Dream delayed a day, it would have been a much different story.  I know hindsight 20/20 and all, but this is DCL.  They charge a premium so one would expect better treatment.  My in-laws have our family cruise booked for next June.  If it was my reservation, I would cancel.  I wouldn't give up cruising, I would probably cruise at a different time.



eliza61 said:


> Morning all,
> No power in South Jersey,  using my lovely Dis app  .  Lots of water everywhere.  I've got a gas stove so can have my coffee!
> Rfasset, love the pictures



Glad you are safe E!


----------



## sleepydog25

rfassett said:


> Your wish was my command!  I still have a few more to upload and will give it a shot tonight.


I noticed you had posted more. . .thanks!  Love the pics!  

As for the cruise, I feel your pain, though I've had only good times from DCL; however, in your case (and your fellow travelers during that time), I do feel that DCL made a decision based more on the pocketbook than the comfort of their passengers.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Well we made it through mostly unscathed.  My aunts car tent didn't survive and some shingles got blown off.  Also had a small amount of water in the cellar.  And I had a very nervous and scared dog!  Poor thing.  She was shaking like a leaf because of the wind.  Never lost power for more than a few minutes.  Very lucky.  So glad it wasn't as bad as they predicted at first.  Feel really bad for the people along the shore.

Eliza - Glad you are doing well and I hope you get your power back on soon!  Keep us updated.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## bobbiwoz

eliza61 said:


> Morning all,
> No power in South Jersey,  using my lovely Dis app  .  Lots of water everywhere.  I've got a gas stove so can have my coffee!
> Rfasset, love the pictures



Stay safe!  My family is not in Cape May, they left for Toms River, but have no phone now, so I'm praying they and others who are out of touch are OK, just waiting for some normalcy.

I heard they were going to shut off gas service for safety sake.


----------



## blossomz

DLI glad to hear you are Ok. 

Eliza...thank goodness you had your coffee!  I know the feeling!  I probably was more worried about the power going out and not getting my morning coffee than having no lights!   

Luckily we too are pretty unaffected.  Just some low and broken tree limbs.  Think we skirted the worst!


----------



## wildernessDad

I hope that my fellow groupies are getting through Sandy.  We were lucky.  We did not lose power nor did we lose any of our house.


----------



## tea pot

Just checking In 
Praying that all the Groupies and families are OK
Staying dry,warm, and safe.



eliza61 said:


> Morning all,
> No power in South Jersey,  using my lovely Dis app  .  Lots of water everywhere.  I've got a gas stove so can have my coffee!
> Rfasset, love the pictures



Eliza  especially thinking of you and praying that you and your boys were safe 

Some of the pictures coming out of NYC are really scary 
Hanover Square was shut down and the Apt bldg was evacuated 7pm
Sunday night 
As some of you know my DH works and stays in Lower Manhattan
Mon-Fri.   I am so grateful the this started over the weekend and 
he was already home. 
My heart go out to all the people that couldn't get out and to
the staff of the NYC Hospital that had to evacuated 200 patients.

How about our southern Groupies all OK?? 

One a funny note
 our Florida family members were calling to check on us
because of the hurricane ... now that's a switch 

Take care my dear friends


----------



## horselover

rfassett said:


> The first was sending this cruise out in the first place. We were not two hours out of dock when the weather turned south. The winds picked up, the waters turned rough and it was raining.  They had to know that was going to be the case before that boat ever left dock.  Of course we were told we were on track for nicer weather and calmer seas and that one of the two ports was out of the question and the other was highly questionable.  The inference was that we would find smoother seas and nicer weather and hunker down for a couple days. Less than two hours out of port deck 12 was closed as was the aquaduck both of which were never re-opened because once we found nice seas and weather we hung around there for less than an hour and turned back into the storm to head to Nassau only to learn two miles away that the dock was damaged and we would not be able to dock.  I guess that information must not have been available before the Captain could see the little guy on the dock with the red flags waving us off.  Two miles away after we have spent the last 36 hours rocking and rolling? Conditions continued to deteriorate and got much worse during Saturday and Saturday night.  Rather than hold back, even though the ship was rocking and rolling, the captain chose to forge ahead to get back to Canaveral in time for the next cruise.  The ship should have never sailed in the first place but once sailed, we should have never sailed back into the storm.  What other motivation would there be for DCL besides money? Did I mention that all outside access was shut off by the beginning of the second day and not opened up again until we were back at Canaveral?  The final night I was literally gripping the bed until my hands hurt to keep from being tossed out of the bed. Anything loose in the cabin had already been sent to the floor and was sliding to and fro.  All in an effort to get back to pick up the next group of cruisers.  I continue to call for Captain Henry's discharge.  He put our families at great risk.  As you can tell, I still am very much agitated about this whole experience.  We got on the boat only because I was assured by DCL that we would not be put in harms way and that even if the ports could not be accessed, there was calmer waters and nicer weather that we would be in.  Lies! Sorry, but it will be a long time before I am over this.



I can certainly see why you are angry & you have every right to be.  I'm so sorry your cruise was such a miserable experience for you.           On a positive note loving all your pictures of the Lodge!

Granny - I have tons of pictures of the Lodge's elevator doors!     

All is well in my neck of the MA woods.  We did lose power for about 6 hrs. yesterday.  One small tree down & our side fence bit the dust but all in all it could have been so much worse.  I feel very fortunate.  Glad to hear all the other groupies seem to be ok.     

Only 50 more days until the Lodge!


----------



## rfassett

Thinking of all in the wake of Sandy. Pray for your continued safety.

Here are some more photos from last week.


----------



## rfassett

Since it is always nice to put a face with a name - Rebecca and I.





I'm the little guy in the second row holding the big guy's hand.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*eliza*....stay safe and warm my not-too-distant neighbor ! Power just came on in past couple hours here. Even the AT&T cell towers were damaged in my area so I couldn't even connect to the DIS app very well. It was painfully slow or non-existant. 

Just catching up on the boards now.....it's nice to be warm again. MANY down'd trees in my neighborhood. FB pals can see a few I posted today. Prayers continued for all who are still in need in the aftermath of Sandy !


----------



## Muushka

Anyone else feel all warm and fuzzy when you come to this thread?  
I feel like you all are my family and everyone is checking in to let us all know that you are all right.



rfassett said:


> Since it is always nice to put a face with a name - Rebecca and I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the little guy in the second row holding the big guy's hand.



You are much shorter than I thought you would be.

Nice to have a face!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Gosh did you guys see about that fire in Breezy Point NY?  All those poor people.  Sure makes me feel bad for being concerned about a little water in our cellar.

This is for Kathy and any other corgi lovers out there!  Hope everyone has a great Halloween!

http://www.komonews.com/news/local/Costumed-Corgis-do-Howloween-176184661.html


----------



## Muushka

I want a Corgi so bad I can taste it!!  Those pups are so cute!


----------



## Nicoal13

Hope all of the groupies and their families weathered the storm and are ok. 

rfasset, so sorry to hear about the cruise. That is unacceptable. Disney has some major explaining to do.

We got the edge of the wind from Sandy. Made for some very big record setting waves on Lake Michigan. I went down there this morning to take a look, got some neat pictures. But glad that is all we have to deal with of course. 

Made the decision to take DS to WDW in February with my parents. As discussed before, DH is not a fan, so he will be staying home. Now to decide where to stay. My parents loved the Lodge last time, but we're thinking of giving OKW a try this time or maybe Boardwalk since there are so many dining options. We need a 2 bedroom and with my points, I have some banked from this year, and will need to borrow some. I hate borrowing, but I guess it's a necessary thing.  Very much looking forward to the break from winter.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*rfassett*, 
Just wanted to say again---thank you VERY MUCH for sharing your thoughts and experience from your Disney cruise with us all. Loved your photos as well. 

I also had some time to catch up with all the posts and want to thank everyone for their kind words in regards to "Sandy". What a rough couple of days we had---but many had it worse. 
But I can now say first hand what 80-90 MPH winds feel like !!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Reading all the posts from the last couple of days, glad all are hanging in there.  Praying that recovery is quick for all affected.


----------



## horselover

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Gosh did you guys see about that fire in Breezy Point NY?  All those poor people.  Sure makes me feel bad for being concerned about a little water in our cellar.



I agree.  Our loss of power & a fence down is nothing compared to what so many others are going through.  I feel very fortunate & my heart & prayers go out to all that were affected in much worse ways then me.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Continued prayers to everyone affected by Hurricane Sandy ! 

Also wanted to sent out some SPOOKTACULAR Halloween wishes to my Groupie friends !!!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> I want a Corgi so bad I can taste it!!  Those pups are so cute!



Wish we lived closer so you could visit with mine!

Headed to Iowa in the morning.  Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## SecretPoohLove

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Gosh did you guys see about that fire in Breezy Point NY?  All those poor people.  Sure makes me feel bad for being concerned about a little water in our cellar.
> 
> This is for Kathy and any other corgi lovers out there!  Hope everyone has a great Halloween!
> 
> http://www.komonews.com/news/local/Costumed-Corgis-do-Howloween-176184661.html




I am still recovering from losing my precious Corgi last month, (and my other 3 years ago) and these pictures made me smile and cry. Thank you.


----------



## rfassett

SecretPoohLove said:
			
		

> I am still recovering from losing my precious Corgi last month, (and my other 3 years ago) and these pictures made me smile and cry. Thank you.



Only a dog lover can truly understand that. I had a silver female German Shepherd pup when I got married. Putting her down at the age of 13 was the second hardest thing I have ever had to do. It took twenty years before I got my next Shepherd.


----------



## rfassett

Muushka said:
			
		

> Anyone else feel all warm and fuzzy when you come to this thread?
> I feel like you all are my family and everyone is checking in to let us all know that you are all right.



I know exactly what you mean. I have been here but a short time, but have been made to feel that I am apart of that family. Warm and fuzzy is a nice way to describe that feeling.


----------



## rfassett

I am continuing to pray for all of those affected by superstorm Sandy.


----------



## Granny

Thanks to the Groupies who have checked back in to let us know you are safe.  What a brutal storm!  

With all this talk about our canine friends, and in the spirit of the day....






I hope everyone got more treats than tricks this year!


----------



## Muushka

SecretPoohLove said:


> I am still recovering from losing my precious Corgi last month, (and my other 3 years ago) and these pictures made me smile and cry. Thank you.







rfassett said:


> Only a dog lover can truly understand that. I had a silver female German Shepherd pup when I got married. Putting her down at the age of 13 was the second hardest thing I have ever had to do. It took twenty years before I got my next Shepherd.



Awww, so sad.  For both of you.  So hard to have a pet put down.


----------



## Snoopygirl

I'm excited to say that I booked our first VWL stay this morning for 2013!  We're doing a split stay---OKW 5/26-5/31 then VWL 5/31-6/6


----------



## rfassett

Snoopygirl said:


> I'm excited to say that I booked our first VWL stay this morning for 2013!  We're doing a split stay---OKW 5/26-5/31 then VWL 5/31-6/6



Woohoo!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Snoopygirl said:


> I'm excited to say that I booked our first VWL stay this morning for 2013!  We're doing a split stay---OKW 5/26-5/31 then VWL 5/31-6/6



Congrats!!!!! I will be glad to add you to the vacation list on 1st page if you want me too


----------



## sleepydog25

Snoopygirl said:


> I'm excited to say that I booked our first VWL stay this morning for 2013! We're doing a split stay---OKW 5/26-5/31 then VWL 5/31-6/6


You'll love the Lodge!


----------



## horselover

Snoopygirl said:


> I'm excited to say that I booked our first VWL stay this morning for 2013!  We're doing a split stay---OKW 5/26-5/31 then VWL 5/31-6/6


----------



## Dizny Dad

Hey Groupies . . 

Just to let you know, I have been scanning the thread every other day or so,,, not lost, just working at a very large construction site in Youngstown, Ohio with no real spare time.

DiznyDi tell me that we have but just 30 something days until we bask in the _ambiance_ of the Lodge.  I'm really looking forward to spending full days with DiznyDi, and again meeting a few of the groupies for a moment or two.

Until then, I'll just keep my High Vis vest, hard hat, safety glasses, and boots moving carefully through the ~750 men and women building another great part of America!


----------



## tea pot

rfassett said:


> Since it is always nice to put a face with a name - Rebecca and I.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the little guy in the second row holding the big guy's hand.




*rfassette*
Love the Picture and so glad that you joined our groupie family
just as Momma Moose Muushka said it really is a warm and fuzzy
place to hang out and for those of us who have been here for a while
it has become a place of support, refuge and escape when we need it. 




jimmytammy said:


> Loving the pics rfassett!
> 
> And the cruise report leans me waaaaaayyyyy away from considering a cruise of any nature.  I realize this is an isolated case, but it happens, so, I will stay on dry land for awhile



Oh *Jimmy* you said it.... We would love  to do a Disney Cruise but I get so sea sick on the calmest sea 
 I've been thinking about trying again using the patch this time
but stories like that give me cold feet.




SecretPoohLove said:


> I am still recovering from losing my precious Corgi last month, (and my other 3 years ago) and these pictures made me smile and cry. Thank you.





rfassett said:


> Only a dog lover can truly understand that. I had a silver female German Shepherd pup when I got married. Putting her down at the age of 13 was the second hardest thing I have ever had to do. It took twenty years before I got my next Shepherd.



I understand about 8 years ago we lost our 85 lb full of love
 golden retriever Pookie
We all had a hard time and could never get another one... 
now we have 3 loving cats 



Snoopygirl said:


> I'm excited to say that I booked our first VWL stay this morning for 2013!  We're doing a split stay---OKW 5/26-5/31 then VWL 5/31-6/6



Congrats ! and Get really to fall in love with our Beloved Lodge 



Dizny Dad said:


> Hey Groupies . .
> Until then, I'll just keep my High Vis vest, hard hat, safety glasses, and boots moving carefully through the ~750 men and women building another great part of America!



Stay Safe Dad !


----------



## SecretPoohLove

Can't wait to get to the lodge again on the 11th! Thanks for the heartfelt wishes.


----------



## Snoopygirl

jimmytammy said:


> Congrats!!!!! I will be glad to add you to the vacation list on 1st page if you want me too



Please do!  Thanks so much!  

We just added on @ VWL but w/ only 25pts.  I'm sure after this stay that I will want more....LOL!

I haven't told my family yet.....they have really been pushing for this resort so I'm gonna surprise them.


----------



## horselover

My good groupie news for the day is our waitlist just came through for our additional night on 12/19!!!               I'm happy we won't have to move.  If we can somehow be lucky enough to snag one of those fantastic corner rooms like we had last year I will be the happiest girl at the Lodge!  This will be our longest stay so far 9 days & 8 glorious nights.


----------



## rfassett

Dizny Dad said:
			
		

> Hey Groupies . .
> 
> Just to let you know, I have been scanning the thread every other day or so,,, not lost, just working at a very large construction site in Youngstown, Ohio with no real spare time.
> 
> DiznyDi tell me that we have but just 30 something days until we bask in the ambiance of the Lodge.  I'm really looking forward to spending full days with DiznyDi, and again meeting a few of the groupies for a moment or two.
> 
> Until then, I'll just keep my High Vis vest, hard hat, safety glasses, and boots moving carefully through the ~750 men and women building another great part of America!



Construction in Youngstown? Will miracles never cease? Yes, stay protected! Those jobs do not come without hazards.


----------



## rfassett

horselover said:
			
		

> My good groupie news for the day is our waitlist just came through for our additional night on 12/19!!!               I'm happy we won't have to move.  If we can somehow be lucky enough to snag one of those fantastic corner rooms like we had last year I will be the happiest girl at the Lodge!  This will be our longest stay so far 9 days & 8 glorious nights.



How cool is that? I know exactly how you feel because I felt the same way just a couple of weeks ago. Eliminating that move was like throwing a weight off my back.  Congratulations!! And here's wishing your corner room dream becomes a reality.


----------



## rfassett

Here is an update on the cruise to nowhere. DCL had offered all cruiser's on that nightmare of a cruise a 25% discount on a future 3 night cruise. The offer was meaningless to me and my family who have sworn off DCL. After several emails and phone calls, DCL has agreed to extend the discount to a 3 night stay at WDW. And the latest word is that DCL has initiated a full blown inquiry about the two fateful cruises that were sailed into the wake of Sandy.


----------



## jimmytammy

horselover said:


> My good groupie news for the day is our waitlist just came through for our additional night on 12/19!!!               I'm happy we won't have to move.  If we can somehow be lucky enough to snag one of those fantastic corner rooms like we had last year I will be the happiest girl at the Lodge!  This will be our longest stay so far 9 days & 8 glorious nights.



Hey Julie
Got your dates changed


----------



## jimmytammy

Snoopygirl said:


> Please do!  Thanks so much!
> 
> We just added on @ VWL but w/ only 25pts.  I'm sure after this stay that I will want more....LOL!
> 
> I haven't told my family yet.....they have really been pushing for this resort so I'm gonna surprise them.


Got you in there!


----------



## rfassett

Just wanted to give a report on the "movie on the beach". A blow up screen is inflated and a couple of speakers set up and then a DVD projector set up behind the screen.  They have a different movie every night of the week. Rebecca and I laid in lounge chairs and watched Monsters Inc. Can anyone say kkiiittteeeee? I love that movie. Poor Mikee. . Anyway, it was pretty neat. FYI, in the event of inclement weather, the movie is moved into the "train room" of the villas.


----------



## Muushka

Snoopygirl said:


> Please do!  Thanks so much!
> 
> We just added on @ VWL but w/ only 25pts.  I'm sure after this stay that I will want more....LOL!
> 
> I haven't told my family yet.....they have really been pushing for this resort so I'm gonna surprise them.



Congratulations on the new addition!



rfassett said:


> Here is an update on the cruise to nowhere. DCL had offered all cruiser's on that nightmare of a cruise a 25% discount on a future 3 night cruise. The offer was meaningless to me and my family who have sworn off DCL. After several emails and phone calls, DCL has agreed to extend the discount to a 3 night stay at WDW. And the latest word is that DCL has initiated a full blown inquiry about the two fateful cruises that were sailed into the wake of Sandy.



I know that they have a lot to make up with a lot of people.  I hope DCL handles this well and convinces people that they will not do this ever again.  
I thought of a couple of different scenarios that they could have done.  But then again, I don't rule the world.
Keep us apprised!



horselover said:


> My good groupie news for the day is our waitlist just came through for our additional night on 12/19!!!               I'm happy we won't have to move.  If we can somehow be lucky enough to snag one of those fantastic corner rooms like we had last year I will be the happiest girl at the Lodge!  This will be our longest stay so far 9 days & 8 glorious nights.



Yay!! 



SecretPoohLove said:


> Can't wait to get to the lodge again on the 11th! Thanks for the heartfelt wishes.



Welcome aboard!



tea pot said:


> *rfassette*
> Love the Picture and so glad that you joined our groupie family
> just as Momma Moose Muushka said it really is a warm and fuzzy
> place to hang out and for those of us who have been here for a while
> it has become a place of support, refuge and escape when we need it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh *Jimmy* you said it.... We would love  to do a Disney Cruise but I get so sea sick on the calmest sea
> * I've been thinking about trying again using the patch this time
> but stories like that give me cold feet.*
> 
> 
> I understand about 8 years ago we lost our 85 lb full of love
> golden retriever Pookie
> We all had a hard time and could never get another one...
> now we have 3 loving cats
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats ! and Get really to fall in love with our Beloved Lodge
> 
> 
> 
> Stay Safe Dad !



Another beloved pet.  We love our pets.  I love Goldens.

I made it big because this is really really important!

Mr Muush is Mr Sea-Sickness.  The man can't even read in the car.  He uses the patch and he is a cruising maniac!
Cruising rocks!!  And not so much with a patch!



Dizny Dad said:


> Hey Groupies . .
> 
> Just to let you know, I have been scanning the thread every other day or so,,, not lost, just working at a very large construction site in Youngstown, Ohio with no real spare time.
> 
> DiznyDi tell me that we have but just 30 something days until we bask in the _ambiance_ of the Lodge.  I'm really looking forward to spending full days with DiznyDi, and again meeting a few of the groupies for a moment or two.
> 
> Until then, I'll just keep my High Vis vest, hard hat, safety glasses, and boots moving carefully through the ~750 men and women building another great part of America!



DDad!  Keep up the good work!  See you soon.


----------



## Muushka

rfassett said:


> Just wanted to give a report on the "movie on the beach". A blow up screen is inflated and a couple of speakers set up and then a DVD projector set up behind the screen.  They have a different movie every night of the week. Rebecca and I laid in lounge chairs and watched Monsters Inc. Can anyone say kkiiittteeeee? I love that movie. Poor Mikee. . Anyway, it was pretty neat. FYI, in the event of inclement weather, the movie is moved into the "train room" of the villas.



At first I thought you meant the movie On the Beach (Gregory Peck ).

I love Monsters Inc.  Thank you for the heads up!


----------



## twokats

It has been one of those days you would never dream of happening when you walk out your front door.

I was driving down one of our sevice roads in Greenville to meet my boss and I saw this car coming right at me in my lane.  this is not a one way road!!
It only took me a second to realize she was not going to move back into her lane and I started heading off to the grass (no shoulder to the road)  She hit me starting at the front of my door right behind the front tire and went all the way to the back tire which got ripped off the axle and was parallel with the back bumper needless to say.  I am fine, just sore in a few spots, but my sweet red Monte Carlo is totalled.  Lucky for me there was a car full of witnesses behind me and her.  The officer told me she did have insurance, but she did not know what happened.  All the witness told the same story I did, so hopefully I will not have any trouble with her insurance.  Another thing that upset me was that she never offered to come down to me and even see how I was, so I didn't go near her either.  But God was totally with me as always and I totally praise Him.  Just a few minutes before the accident I had my window down, but I rolled it up.  If I had not, the mirror would have showered all over me when she hit it, cause it was totally gone from the casing.  

Just needed some groupie hugs.  I loved that car and I had not even hit 100,000!!!!


----------



## twinklebug

twokats said:


> It has been one of those days you would never dream of happening when you walk out your front door.
> 
> I was driving down one of our sevice roads in Greenville to meet my boss and I saw this car coming right at me in my lane.  this is not a one way road!!
> It only took me a second to realize she was not going to move back into her lane and I started heading off to the grass (no shoulder to the road)  She hit me starting at the front of my door right behind the front tire and went all the way to the back tire which got ripped off the axle and was parallel with the back bumper needless to say.  I am fine, just sore in a few spots, but my sweet red Monte Carlo is totalled.  Lucky for me there was a car full of witnesses behind me and her.  The officer told me she did have insurance, but she did not know what happened.  All the witness told the same story I did, so hopefully I will not have any trouble with her insurance.  Another thing that upset me was that she never offered to come down to me and even see how I was, so I didn't go near her either.  But God was totally with me as always and I totally praise Him.  Just a few minutes before the accident I had my window down, but I rolled it up.  If I had not, the mirror would have showered all over me when she hit it, cause it was totally gone from the casing.
> 
> Just needed some groupie hugs.  I loved that car and I had not even hit 100,000!!!!




 Kathy! So glad you're OK! Take it easy - your muscles will be sore for a bit. 


I had a friend in high school who was killed in the same type of situation. I haven't thought of the accident in a long time, but just this afternoon I told her story to my dd who's taking driver's lessons: The oncoming driver was in her lane and there was no place to go except into a rock ledge on the right - it took the whole driver's side of her car off. The other driver was on drugs, he survived with barely a scratch. Her father (our music teacher) was in the passenger seat and was in a neck brace for over a year, her little brother in the back seat only got a couple cuts from glass. 

That was a very close call for you indeed if he took your rear axel off. A life is worth a billion+ cars. So happy you're here posting.


----------



## Muushka

twokats said:
			
		

> It has been one of those days you would never dream of happening when you walk out your front door.
> 
> I was driving down one of our sevice roads in Greenville to meet my boss and I saw this car coming right at me in my lane.  this is not a one way road!!
> It only took me a second to realize she was not going to move back into her lane and I started heading off to the grass (no shoulder to the road)  She hit me starting at the front of my door right behind the front tire and went all the way to the back tire which got ripped off the axle and was parallel with the back bumper needless to say.  I am fine, just sore in a few spots, but my sweet red Monte Carlo is totalled.  Lucky for me there was a car full of witnesses behind me and her.  The officer told me she did have insurance, but she did not know what happened.  All the witness told the same story I did, so hopefully I will not have any trouble with her insurance.  Another thing that upset me was that she never offered to come down to me and even see how I was, so I didn't go near her either.  But God was totally with me as always and I totally praise Him.  Just a few minutes before the accident I had my window down, but I rolled it up.  If I had not, the mirror would have showered all over me when she hit it, cause it was totally gone from the casing.
> 
> Just needed some groupie hugs.  I loved that car and I had not even hit 100,000!!!!



Oh my gosh, that must have been terrifying!
I'm so glad you are all right.

Big groupie hug for you


----------



## MiaSRN62

twokats said:


> It has been one of those days you would never dream of happening when you walk out your front door.
> 
> I was driving down one of our sevice roads in Greenville to meet my boss and I saw this car coming right at me in my lane.  this is not a one way road!!
> It only took me a second to realize she was not going to move back into her lane and I started heading off to the grass (no shoulder to the road)  She hit me starting at the front of my door right behind the front tire and went all the way to the back tire which got ripped off the axle and was parallel with the back bumper needless to say.  I am fine, just sore in a few spots, but my sweet red Monte Carlo is totalled.  Lucky for me there was a car full of witnesses behind me and her.  The officer told me she did have insurance, but she did not know what happened.  All the witness told the same story I did, so hopefully I will not have any trouble with her insurance.  Another thing that upset me was that she never offered to come down to me and even see how I was, so I didn't go near her either.  But God was totally with me as always and I totally praise Him.  Just a few minutes before the accident I had my window down, but I rolled it up.  If I had not, the mirror would have showered all over me when she hit it, cause it was totally gone from the casing.
> 
> Just needed some groupie hugs.  I loved that car and I had not even hit 100,000!!!!


Oh Kathy !!! Sending big hugs to you !!! Thank God you are ok. Wonder if the other driver had a seizure or something ?  Sorry about your car---but it's more important that you are alive and ok.


----------



## rfassett

twokats said:


> It has been one of those days you would never dream of happening when you walk out your front door.
> 
> I was driving down one of our sevice roads in Greenville to meet my boss and I saw this car coming right at me in my lane.  this is not a one way road!!
> It only took me a second to realize she was not going to move back into her lane and I started heading off to the grass (no shoulder to the road)  She hit me starting at the front of my door right behind the front tire and went all the way to the back tire which got ripped off the axle and was parallel with the back bumper needless to say.  I am fine, just sore in a few spots, but my sweet red Monte Carlo is totalled.  Lucky for me there was a car full of witnesses behind me and her.  The officer told me she did have insurance, but she did not know what happened.  All the witness told the same story I did, so hopefully I will not have any trouble with her insurance.  Another thing that upset me was that she never offered to come down to me and even see how I was, so I didn't go near her either.  But God was totally with me as always and I totally praise Him.  Just a few minutes before the accident I had my window down, but I rolled it up.  If I had not, the mirror would have showered all over me when she hit it, cause it was totally gone from the casing.
> 
> Just needed some groupie hugs.  I loved that car and I had not even hit 100,000!!!!





God is good not just once in a while! God is good all of the time!  Praise God that no one - not you, not her, not those close by - were hurt beyond the strains of the muscles.  I am so sorry about the car - I know how attached we can get to those things (I still have a car I bought 32 years ago).  But alas, it was destined for the junk heap from the moment it was created. But not so much you. God takes care of the smallest details - even rolling up a window to protect you from shattering mirrors.  It is a very good thing that you are an astute driver or this story could have had a very different ending.  So glad you are OK.  Those are very frightening times.  I hope today is magical for you.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*twokats -* 

For You from DiznyDi & I - 

And praise Him indeed!


----------



## jimmytammy

Kathy, I am so sorry this happened to you, but so glad you are here to tell us about it.  I hope your soreness goes away soon. Almighty God, praise goes to Him for having His loving hands upon you at the moment of impact.


----------



## eliza61

twokats said:


> It has been one of those days you would never dream of happening when you walk out your front door.
> 
> I was driving down one of our sevice roads in Greenville to meet my boss and I saw this car coming right at me in my lane.  this is not a one way road!!
> It only took me a second to realize she was not going to move back into her lane and I started heading off to the grass (no shoulder to the road)  She hit me starting at the front of my door right behind the front tire and went all the way to the back tire which got ripped off the axle and was parallel with the back bumper needless to say.  I am fine, just sore in a few spots, but my sweet red Monte Carlo is totalled.  Lucky for me there was a car full of witnesses behind me and her.  The officer told me she did have insurance, but she did not know what happened.  All the witness told the same story I did, so hopefully I will not have any trouble with her insurance.  *Another thing that upset me was that she never offered to come down to me and even see how I was, so I didn't go near her either.  But God was totally with me as always and I totally praise Him. * Just a few minutes before the accident I had my window down, but I rolled it up.  If I had not, the mirror would have showered all over me when she hit it, cause it was totally gone from the casing.
> 
> Just needed some groupie hugs.  I loved that car and I had not even hit 100,000!!!!



Oh sweet Lord,   a million hugs your way.  I am so happy you are ok Kathy.  take it easy for a few days as soreness can some times pop up after a few days.

This must have been absolutely horrifying for you.  

You know Kathy, last night I was watching one of those "best of" tv specials about movies and I think the topic was most inspirational, well lo  and behold one of my favorite movies "it's a wonderful life" was in the top 10.  
I know how it is to love our cars but if you had gotten hurt there would have been a big "hole" in the universe.  A cog would have been missing from our groupie wheel so I'm thanking God for giving you that little red Monte Carlo and for it protecting you so well.  

Be well friend.


----------



## horselover

Oh Kathy!  Hugs, hugs, & more hugs coming your way!              I'm so sorry this happened to you but thank goodness you were not seriously hurt.  It does stink about your car but cars can be replaced.  You can't!             I hope you feel better soon & have a quick settlement with her insurance company.


----------



## Muushka

Hi Kathy

Just checking in today, wondering how you are doing?  I know sometimes it hurts the next day, hoping that this is not the case.

Take care Kathy, let us hear how you are today.


----------



## twokats

twinklebug
Muushka
MiaSRN62
rfassett
Dizny Dad
DiznyDi
jimmytammy
eliza61
horselover

I thank each and every one of you for the prayers, hugs, concerns and thoughts sent my way.  I got up early this morning and did not hurt near as bad as I thought I would, but DH wanted me to go get checked out and so I did.  My doctor said that everything that was hurting was in line with the jerk of the crash.  He did not want to do any x-rays and submit me to more radiation (I guess since it has barely been a year since my radiation treatments), plus he said since we did not feel like any bones were broken, the x-rays would not tell him very much.  He documented every ache and pain and said that if anything extra started to hurt to come back in and in 2-3 weeks he might consider me all well, that we would see!!!  I am also going to see my chiropractor for the next two weeks and let her do her magic.

DH took the day off to go with me to get the car cleaned out and to see for himself the actual damage.  He said he had expected worse, but he still feels like it is a total loss.  We decided to let our insurance company take care of the fight for us and they think they will have part of the information for me by Wednesday.

As soon as we have an idea of the settlement, we should be able to look for another car.  We have always been GM lovers and have had Buicks or Chevrolets since we have been married and even before.  DH is seriously thinking about looking at Nissans or Toyotas for the gas mileage.  
Any feedback from the groupies?????

I have my Mom's car which has been my backup 'luxury' car, but the Monte Carlo was my work car as I called it.  Mom and I bought our cars on the same day at the same carlot and as of last week I had it in my possession a full 5 years.

Again thanks for the luv and I will let you know how the car saga continues.


----------



## MiaSRN62

twokats said:


> twinklebug
> Muushka
> MiaSRN62
> rfassett
> Dizny Dad
> DiznyDi
> jimmytammy
> eliza61
> horselover
> 
> I thank each and every one of you for the prayers, hugs, concerns and thoughts sent my way.  I got up early this morning and did not hurt near as bad as I thought I would, but DH wanted me to go get checked out and so I did.  My doctor said that everything that was hurting was in line with the jerk of the crash.  He did not want to do any x-rays and submit me to more radiation (I guess since it has barely been a year since my radiation treatments), plus he said since we did not feel like any bones were broken, the x-rays would not tell him very much.  He documented every ache and pain and said that if anything extra started to hurt to come back in and in 2-3 weeks he might consider me all well, that we would see!!!  I am also going to see my chiropractor for the next two weeks and let her do her magic.
> 
> DH took the day off to go with me to get the car cleaned out and to see for himself the actual damage.  He said he had expected worse, but he still feels like it is a total loss.  We decided to let our insurance company take care of the fight for us and they think they will have part of the information for me by Wednesday.
> 
> As soon as we have an idea of the settlement, we should be able to look for another car.  We have always been GM lovers and have had Buicks or Chevrolets since we have been married and even before.  DH is seriously thinking about looking at Nissans or Toyotas for the gas mileage.
> Any feedback from the groupies?????
> 
> I have my Mom's car which has been my backup 'luxury' car, but the Monte Carlo was my work car as I called it.  Mom and I bought our cars on the same day at the same carlot and as of last week I had it in my possession a full 5 years.
> 
> Again thanks for the luv and I will let you know how the car saga continues.



I'm sure you will be sore for days and more likely weeks, but hoping not too long. Hope the chiropractor helps. 
Can't help you in relation to the car---never owned a Toyota or Nissan.  Hope the settlement is finalized soon so you can get to car shopping. But in the meantime....hope you can get some R&R


----------



## twokats

MiaSRN62 said:


> I'm sure you will be sore for days and more likely weeks, but hoping not too long. Hope the chiropractor helps.
> Can't help you in relation to the car---never owned a Toyota or Nissan.  Hope the settlement is finalized soon so you can get to car shopping. But in the meantime....hope you can get some R&R



I am spending the day tomorrow in a small town a little north of us with my DH and sweet DD.  There is a little airport that my DH likes to fly into that is having a day of Aircraft on Display and it will include a tribute to veterans. 
We are driving up and going to spend a good amount of the day looking at the planes and my DH will be on cloud 9!!! 

The car lot we bought the cars in is also in that town, so we will do a quick look to see if there is anything interesting. 

But the plan is to chill out quite a bit this weekend and so unfortunately, the housecleaning will have to wait.


----------



## Granny

Kathy...so glad that you are doing better.  Prayers for you for a quick recovery from your aches and soreness.  Let the housework go...and chilling out sounds like a very good idea for you right now.  What a horrible experience!  But so, so happy that it wasn't any worse for you than it was.


----------



## sleepydog25

twokats said:


> As soon as we have an idea of the settlement, we should be able to look for another car. We have always been GM lovers and have had Buicks or Chevrolets since we have been married and even before. DH is seriously thinking about looking at Nissans or Toyotas for the gas mileage.
> Any feedback from the groupies?????


Have owned Toyotas and Hondas going on nearly 30 years now, and they're wonderful autos overall.  Have a '97 Toyota 4Runner with 190K miles and still going strong.  My Hondas have also given me similar life and stress-free ownership.  More than the mpg, I've enjoyed the reliability of them all.  Good luck with your search.


----------



## rfassett

twokats said:


> As soon as we have an idea of the settlement, we should be able to look for another car.  We have always been GM lovers and have had Buicks or Chevrolets since we have been married and even before.  DH is seriously thinking about looking at Nissans or Toyotas for the gas mileage.
> Any feedback from the groupies?????



Our first "non-american made" vehicle was a 2006 Toyota Prius. Bought it new and it now has over 140,000 miles and going strong.  We are thinking at least another 140,000.  It has been wrecked a couple of times and survived. And the mpg has deteriorated over the years from 52 mpg to 43. But still...  This is Rebecca's car - I still like my pick up trucks.


----------



## sleepydog25

Still well below normal temps for this time of year, but we're thankful the brunt of Sandy was blunted in our area.  Some cold, cloudy, and windy weather is far better than the pour souls trying to get back on track in NY, NJ, and beyond.  

To ease the cold weather crunch we're feeling, however, an airplane with our name on it (figuratively, at least) is heading south to MCO come Thursday morning.  We're ready!


----------



## horselover

Kathy - so glad to hear the doctor gave you the all clear except for the aches & pains.  Praying that will go away quickly.

I have a Nissan Murano.  Can't say it's the best on gas mileage because it is an SUV but it's been a really good car & I'll get another one after I finish driving this one into the ground!             It's a 2003 with 89K miles on it so it still has several good years left in it.  I've owned a Nissan Altima.  I really liked that car too & it did get good gas mileage.  My niece has one now & really likes it.  You can't go wrong with a Honda either.  DH just got rid of our '99 Accord in the spring.  It was a great car right up until this last year & then it did start to have major repair issues.  He traded it in for a Honda Civic.  He's been very happy with that car so far.  He has a long commute & he says it gets very good gas mileage.  Happy shopping!


----------



## Muushka

Kathy, I'm so glad that you are not in any pain.  And you are turning your lemons into lemonade!
New car shopping!!

I am a Nissan/Datsun (shows how old I am!) kind of gal.  The 2013 Nissan Altima gets excellent gas mileage. 
Enjoy!


----------



## twokats

Saw some really nice airplanes today, but did not stay very long. . . but long enough for my stiff muscles.  The carlot we used before has changed again from a Chev/Buick dealer to Chrysler/Dodge, so we did not even stop and look.  Disappointed us in a way, but I am sure we will look next weekend or possibly in between.

Have had a nice day today, although we had a storm this afternoon with some slight hail, but not very big, so am not worried about any damage.

Thanks, for the advice on the foreign car issue.  I can assure you it will not be a SUV type vehicle.  I don't care for them plus that is what hit me in the Monte Carlo!!  I have heard of the Altima and will check that out.  Keep the opinions coming and thanks.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Hi Groupies!  Doing a little catch up after having a trip to WDW and then a rather crazy week since getting back.  (We did fit in a quick stop at the Lodge which was lovely as ever!).  We first had a stop in MN were DH and I met with his Dr. for a follow up on his surgery.  We learned that when the additional testing was done on the lymph nodes they discovered that it were in fact 2 of 42 rather than just 1 that tested positive for cancer.  However the Dr. still remains optimistic of a postive outcome with the hormone therapy he is recommending for the next 2 years.  We just try and remain positive and will continue the fight.



Disney loving Iowan said:


> This is for Kathy and any other corgi lovers out there!  Hope everyone has a great Halloween!
> 
> http://www.komonews.com/news/local/Costumed-Corgis-do-Howloween-176184661.html



Loved this DLI!!!!  While looking at the pictures I kept trying to figure out what my boys would think of a costume.  I couldn't decide if they'd show off or just sit and refuse to move.  



Muushka said:


> I want a Corgi so bad I can taste it!!  Those pups are so cute!


  There's rarely been a dog I've met that I didn't like but I gotta say Corgi's have absolutely won me over.  Charming Clowns was the description I found when first learning about the Cardigan Corgi's and it's absolutely true!!  



SecretPoohLove said:


> I am still recovering from losing my precious Corgi last month, (and my other 3 years ago) and these pictures made me smile and cry. Thank you.





rfassett said:


> Only a dog lover can truly understand that. I had a silver female German Shepherd pup when I got married. Putting her down at the age of 13 was the second hardest thing I have ever had to do. It took twenty years before I got my next Shepherd.







horselover said:


> My good groupie news for the day is our waitlist just came through for our additional night on 12/19!!!               I'm happy we won't have to move.  If we can somehow be lucky enough to snag one of those fantastic corner rooms like we had last year I will be the happiest girl at the Lodge!  This will be our longest stay so far 9 days & 8 glorious nights.



Awesome!!!  Our trip was supposed to be 8 nights but last minute turned into 9.  It felt like a decadent luxury to have so much time!!  



rfassett said:


> Here is an update on the cruise to nowhere. DCL had offered all cruiser's on that nightmare of a cruise a 25% discount on a future 3 night cruise. The offer was meaningless to me and my family who have sworn off DCL. After several emails and phone calls, DCL has agreed to extend the discount to a 3 night stay at WDW. And the latest word is that DCL has initiated a full blown inquiry about the two fateful cruises that were sailed into the wake of Sandy.



First - let me add my welcome to the Groupies!  And what a nightmare cruise.  I would have been furious also.  



Muushka said:


> At first I thought you meant the movie On the Beach (Gregory Peck ).
> 
> I love Monsters Inc.  Thank you for the heads up!



  I find that movie facinating.  But rather different from watching a movie "on the beach"!  



twokats said:


> Just needed some groupie hugs.



  So glad you're ok Kathy!!!  How scary!  I hope that the aches and pains go away quickly and that they remain the worst you have to deal with.  And the new car shopping.    I realized just a few months ago that since I sold my Mazda 626 many years ago I've been driving American made.  And always happy with my selections.  There are many domestic models that get great gas mileage too - mostly GM.  So - can't help with any foreign model recommendations but hope you have fun with the search.


----------



## MiaSRN62

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Hi Groupies!  Doing a little catch up after having a trip to WDW and then a rather crazy week since getting back.  (We did fit in a quick stop at the Lodge which was lovely as ever!).  We first had a stop in MN were DH and I met with his Dr. for a follow up on his surgery.  We learned that when the additional testing was done on the lymph nodes they discovered that it were in fact 2 of 42 rather than just 1 that tested positive for cancer.  However the Dr. still remains optimistic of a postive outcome with the hormone therapy he is recommending for the next 2 years.  We just try and remain positive and will continue the fight.



Thoughts, prayers and hugs *Kathy* ! Helping to foster that positivity !!!! Hope is a wonderful thing


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MiaSRN62 said:


> Thoughts, prayers and hugs *Kathy* ! Helping to foster that positivity !!!! Hope is a wonderful thing



Thank you Maria!


----------



## jimmytammy

Kat4Disney
I have sorta been missing on the groupies for the past couple days.  Praying for the Drs. prognosis to be on track and your DH comes out all the stronger for it.


----------



## Muushka

Yes, Kat4, your husband and you are in my prayers for a successful treatment.  And HOPE is a good thing!


----------



## eliza61

horselover said:


> .
> 
> I have a Nissan Murano.  Can't say it's the best on gas mileage because it is an SUV but it's been a really good car & I'll get another one after I finish driving this one into the ground!             It's a 2003 with 89K miles on it so it still has several good years left in it.  I've owned a Nissan Altima.  I really liked that car too & it did get good gas mileage.  My niece has one now & really likes it.  You can't go wrong with a Honda either.  DH just got rid of our '99 Accord in the spring.  It was a great car right up until this last year & then it did start to have major repair issues.  He traded it in for a Honda Civic.  He's been very happy with that car so far.  He has a long commute & he says it gets very good gas mileage.  Happy shopping!





Muushka said:


> I am a Nissan/Datsun (shows how old I am!) kind of gal.  The 2013 Nissan Altima gets excellent gas mileage.
> Enjoy!





KAT4DISNEY said:


> Hi Groupies!  Doing a little catch up after having a trip to WDW and then a rather crazy week since getting back.  (We did fit in a quick stop at the Lodge which was lovely as ever!).  We first had a stop in MN were DH and I met with his Dr. for a follow up on his surgery.  We learned that when the additional testing was done on the lymph nodes they discovered that it were in fact 2 of 42 rather than just 1 that tested positive for cancer.  However the Dr. still remains optimistic of a postive outcome with the hormone therapy he is recommending for the next 2 years.  We just try and remain positive and will continue the fight.
> foreign model recommendations but hope you have fun with the search.




*KAT*  You know you have my prayers.  Stay strong, live well friend.

*Muush* you're not the only one who remembers the old "Datsun" label.
I had an old Datzun 240z for a  hot minute.  It was actually my older brothers but I happened to be able to take advantage of it when he enlisted in the Navy and had to do basic training.  Wonderful sister that I am, I stepped up to the plate and offered to take care of it.    the sacrafices we make for our loved ones.  

Anyhoo, we still love our nissans.  Sid has a 17 year old maxima with 250K miles on it, I have a nissan rougue and the  had an altima.  He also had a classic ford mustang that we had to genuflect upon passing but that's another story.


----------



## Muushka

Ahhhhh.  Datsun 240Z.  Sweet car.  I worked for a doc who had a 260Z and he let me drive it about once a week.
But it was an automatic!!!  What in the world was that man thinking??


----------



## jimmytammy

I remember Datsun too
My cousin loved those Datsun 240z's.  He had 2.  I remember riding with him once and rocking to some Molly Hatchet, Flirting With Disaster

I always wanted at 77 Black Trans Am with the gold bird on the hood(like the Smokey and the Bandit version).  Starting to get a recurring theme here, redneck

 A buddy that is a CM from AL. who once worked at WL(now at Chef Mickeys) told me he didnt consider me to be a redneck, but rather a hillbilly.  I asked him the difference, he explained redneck was a state of mind, hillbilly was a way of life.  I guess thats a compliment


----------



## rfassett

jimmytammy said:
			
		

> I remember Datsun too
> My cousin loved those Datsun 240z's.  He had 2.  I remember riding with him once and rocking to some Molly Hatchet, Flirting With Disaster
> 
> I always wanted at 77 Black Trans Am with the gold bird on the hood(like the Smokey and the Bandit version).  Starting to get a recurring theme here, redneck
> 
> A buddy that is a CM from AL. who once worked at WL(now at Chef Mickeys) told me he didnt consider me to be a redneck, but rather a hillbilly.  I asked him the difference, he explained redneck was a state of mind, hillbilly was a way of life.  I guess thats a compliment



Not a 77 Trans Am, but the 32 year old car I referenced in an earlier post is an '81 Camaro I bought new off the show room floor in Waco, Texas. Twenty years ago I thought about selling it, but just could not make myself do it. Now it is part of the family and getting rid of it is not an option. It has the t-roof and the still operable 8-track tape player and loves the open highway.

 Never had a Datsun.

Not sure about that redneck/hillbilly comment, but I guess we will go with compliment.


----------



## rfassett

I did one of my least favorite chores yesterday. Rebecca and I stored our porch rockers for the winter. It will be late April before they get back on the porch so I guess I will just have to come here more often and sit a spell in one of our rockers here.

Oh, and that reminds me. I did not keep exact track, but I think Rebecca and I sat in probably 85% of the rockers at the lodge when we were there a couple of weeks ago. Great Times!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

rfassett said:


> Not a 77 Trans Am, but the 32 year old car I referenced in an earlier post is an '81 Camaro I bought new off the show room floor in Waco, Texas. Twenty years ago I thought about selling it, but just could not make myself do it. Now it is part of the family and getting rid of it is not an option. It has the t-roof and the still operable 8-track tape player and loves the open highway.
> 
> Never had a Datsun.
> 
> Not sure about that redneck/hillbilly comment, but I guess we will go with compliment.



I have a 83 Monte Carlo, silver with T tops.  I bought it with 7k miles.  It was a GM exec. car(thats what they told me).  We drove it up til 98 when the transmission started slipping and we couldnt afford to replace it at the time.  So years passed and I kept telling myself we would fix, never happened.  Bottom line, DS wants to fix up but we are neither mech. inclined enough to take on.  Engine, trans are def. needs to fix, other things are what really concerns me, at what point will the $$ stop flowing into it.  He has enough to really fix it up right, just want him to be careful not to overkill it.  

But it would be sweet to see the Silver Bullet burning up the hwy. again


----------



## rfassett

jimmytammy said:
			
		

> I have a 83 Monte Carlo, silver with T tops.  I bought it with 7k miles.  It was a GM exec. car(thats what they told me).  We drove it up til 98 when the transmission started slipping and we couldnt afford to replace it at the time.  So years passed and I kept telling myself we would fix, never happened.  Bottom line, DS wants to fix up but we are neither mech. inclined enough to take on.  Engine, trans are def. needs to fix, other things are what really concerns me, at what point will the $$ stop flowing into it.  He has enough to really fix it up right, just want him to be careful not to overkill it.
> 
> But it would be sweet to see the Silver Bullet burning up the hwy. again



Nice!!! I had a client do an exterior restore on the Camaro 12 years ago and brought it back to near show room condition. We have driven it just in the summer since - and it is definitely a head turner. I sold, this  past spring, a '61 Comet that I had about ten years. Now there was a car. They don't make them like that anymore. Straight six, 180 horse, three on the tree, vacuum wipers and radio - oh my! Someone could crawl inside the hood compartment and work on the engine and still have lots of room left over.

Anyway, I hope your DS can get that Silver Bullet on the road. I love those vintage cars. I will be interested to hear the progress and maybe see a picture down the road. Or better yet, you drive that and I will drive my Camaro to a future meet at the Lodge.


----------



## twinklebug

Muushka said:


> Ahhhhh.  Datsun 240Z.  Sweet car.  I worked for a doc who had a 260Z and he let me drive it about once a week.
> But it was an automatic!!!  What in the world was that man thinking??



Oh car talk! I'm a gal who loves cars and buys for performance and handling, not looks. I grew up with my dad and brother always using up their free time working on the cars. 

Did you hear the 240z is making a comeback for Nissan's 80th in 2014? It's been confirmed by Leno's garage.   I fell in love with a dark red 280zx my neighbor had when I was a kid.


*Kathy* - My parents have always owned GMs. I myself had 2 GM cars, but they're just not me. I've also had three Dodge/Plymouth/Jeep vehicles, let's not go there.

My latest car I decided to try a Nissan, Toyota or Honda given the good reputations they hold. After 5 test drives and multiple negotiations I went with the Toyota Camry for highway handling and the best no-BS dealership experience I've ever had. So far, I love this car. It's been almost 4 years and 30K so not much of a test mileage wise. The only problem I have had was the water pump that just went on me just last month (covered under warrantee, probably due to my running the AC a lot) It drives fantastic, gas mileage is only 22mpg, but then again, I got the V6 engine.

My reasons for not going with the Nissan Altima: It's a cool design with lots of toys for less than the Camry, but I decided for my price point I wanted the Hybrid Altima and it just didn't have the pickup I needed. Also, I have a large number of neighbors with the Altima and 2 of those folk have the same story of the rear bumper crumpling up with weather. Hmmm.

The Honda Accord didn't have a chance with me as I had a poor sales person. When I test drove the Accord there was a strange shaking coming from the engine when climbing a moderately sized hill. The salesperson said I was imagining it and then he backtracked and said the noise and vibration was normal after he couldn't deny it was there. I think it was just that car, but he wouldn't let me test drive any others insisting instead that I negotiate on the one I didn't like. I had to walk away.


----------



## Dizny Dad

rfassett said:


> I did one of my least favorite chores yesterday. Rebecca and I stored our porch rockers for the winter. It will be late April before they get back on the porch so I guess I will just have to come here more often and sit a spell in one of our rockers here.
> 
> Oh, and that reminds me. I did not keep exact track, but I think Rebecca and I sat in probably 85% of the rockers at the lodge when we were there a couple of weeks ago. Great Times!!!



DiznyDi & I also put our porch rockers away this past weekend.  So sad.  We love to sit and share our day in our rockers.  And just like you, we will not put them back where they belong until the long winter months are behind us, probably late April as mentioned. 

*But*, in ~30 days, we will be rockin' at the Lodge!


----------



## Happydinks

Muushka said:


> I want a Corgi so bad I can taste it!!  Those pups are so cute!



This is a little late - but if you ever seriously want one - they frequently come through our rescue!  Of course, they are not puppies, BUT, I highly recommend the "mature" adult dogs - then what you see is what you get! 

We just returned on Sunday from our amazing 16 days in Florida.  We got chased in by Sandy on the last day of our cruise - a little rocky that last night.  No rain in Orlando to speak of the entire time, just lots of wind (they cancelled Illuminations on Friday night) - but a little cold for a few days. 

This may have already been posted (it's been so long and I haven't read every page I missed), but for those who don't already know it (i.e. those new to the thread) there is a Publiks supermarket just about 4 miles from the Lodge out the back end of Disney past the Contemporary!  We were so excited to find this out this trip - they make the best sub sandwiches (remind me of what you can get back North!) - and you can just run out for what you need now!  

Anyone staying at Bay Lake - we had the BEST room for four days - a cheater MK view.  We'd asked for a lake view which we got AND when we went out on the balcony and there was MK and all the fireworks.  It was SWEET.  It was room 8004 in case anyone is interested in trying to request it.  The other six days we were at the Lodge - and "home" felt good since we hadn't been there since Christmas 2010.


----------



## horselover

Happydinks said:


> This may have already been posted (it's been so long and I haven't read every page I missed), but for those who don't already know it (i.e. those new to the thread)* there is a Publiks supermarket just about 4 miles from the Lodge out the back end of Disney past the Contemporary!  *We were so excited to find this out this trip - they make the best sub sandwiches (remind me of what you can get back North!) - and you can just run out for what you need now!



Ok I'm confused.  What do you mean by out of the back end of Disney past the Contemporary?  How do you get there from the Lodge?  We usually stop at either Super Walmart or the Publix off exit 6.  If there's something closer & easier I'd love to know!  Glad to hear you had a good trip.


----------



## Happydinks

horselover said:


> Ok I'm confused.  What do you mean by out of the back end of Disney past the Contemporary?  How do you get there from the Lodge?  We usually stop at either Super Walmart or the Publix off exit 6.  If there's something closer & easier I'd love to know!  Glad to hear you had a good trip.



Here's the directions from the Lodge:
Take a right out from the Lodge and go past the Contemporary.
At the 4 way stop *Yield Right*
Through the traffic light to the end of the road turn *Right*
Stay on this road and you will see *Publix on the Right* just past the traffic circle.

These are the directions we were given at Bay Lake.  It takes no more than 10 minutes (depending on traffic) to get there.  It was so nice not to go running way out of our way or trying to stock up on a lot of stuff - especially with the split stay.  This road takes you through the back of MK, past all the "services", Disney University, etc.  There are a lot of new apts, condos, and homes being built in this area and the Publix is beautiful in a nice new small mall near all the building.


----------



## horselover

Happydinks said:


> Here's the directions from the Lodge:
> Take a right out from the Lodge and go past the Contemporary.
> At the 4 way stop *Yield Right*
> Through the traffic light to the end of the road turn *Right*
> Stay on this road and you will see *Publix on the Right* just past the traffic circle.
> 
> These are the directions we were given at Bay Lake.  It takes no more than 10 minutes (depending on traffic) to get there.  It was so nice not to go running way out of our way or trying to stock up on a lot of stuff - especially with the split stay.  This road takes you through the back of MK, past all the "services", Disney University, etc.  There are a lot of new apts, condos, and homes being built in this area and the Publix is beautiful in a nice new small mall near all the building.



Thank you!  I had no idea you could even continue on that road past CR.


----------



## Muushka

Happydinks said:


> This is a little late - but if you ever seriously want one - they frequently come through our rescue!  Of course, they are not puppies, BUT, I highly recommend the "mature" adult dogs - then what you see is what you get!
> 
> We just returned on Sunday from our amazing 16 days in Florida.  We got chased in by Sandy on the last day of our cruise - a little rocky that last night.  No rain in Orlando to speak of the entire time, just lots of wind (they cancelled Illuminations on Friday night) - but a little cold for a few days.
> 
> This may have already been posted (it's been so long and I haven't read every page I missed), but for those who don't already know it (i.e. those new to the thread) there is a Publiks supermarket just about 4 miles from the Lodge out the back end of Disney past the Contemporary!  We were so excited to find this out this trip - they make the best sub sandwiches (remind me of what you can get back North!) - and you can just run out for what you need now!
> 
> Anyone staying at Bay Lake - we had the BEST room for four days - a cheater MK view.  We'd asked for a lake view which we got AND when we went out on the balcony and there was MK and all the fireworks.  It was SWEET.  It was room 8004 in case anyone is interested in trying to request it.  The other six days we were at the Lodge - and "home" felt good since we hadn't been there since Christmas 2010.



Oh, as much as I would love a Corgi, alas, I am allergic as is Mr Muush.  I really wish a neighbor with one would let me take care of one while they were away!  Temp Corgi Fix, no allergens!

Which cruise were you on, Dream or Fantasy?  You have a great attitude about it being rocky, I would have been .

So, I take it you liked BLT?  Sounds like you got an awesome room!  Was that a 1 BR?

Thanks for the Publix info, we will go there!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

SecretPoohLove said:


> I am still recovering from losing my precious Corgi last month, (and my other 3 years ago) and these pictures made me smile and cry. Thank you.



Oh I am so sorry for your loss.   As much as I love dogs, that part of it is so so hard.  The picture of the lab I have on here is Montana.  We lost him about 4 years ago to cancer.  That was really difficult.  I hated to see him go through that.



twokats said:


> It has been one of those days you would never dream of happening when you walk out your front door.
> 
> I was driving down one of our sevice roads in Greenville to meet my boss and I saw this car coming right at me in my lane.  this is not a one way road!!
> It only took me a second to realize she was not going to move back into her lane and I started heading off to the grass (no shoulder to the road)  She hit me starting at the front of my door right behind the front tire and went all the way to the back tire which got ripped off the axle and was parallel with the back bumper needless to say.  I am fine, just sore in a few spots, but my sweet red Monte Carlo is totalled.  Lucky for me there was a car full of witnesses behind me and her.  The officer told me she did have insurance, but she did not know what happened.  All the witness told the same story I did, so hopefully I will not have any trouble with her insurance.  Another thing that upset me was that she never offered to come down to me and even see how I was, so I didn't go near her either.  But God was totally with me as always and I totally praise Him.  Just a few minutes before the accident I had my window down, but I rolled it up.  If I had not, the mirror would have showered all over me when she hit it, cause it was totally gone from the casing.
> 
> Just needed some groupie hugs.  I loved that car and I had not even hit 100,000!!!!


So glad you are okay Kathy! That must have been so scary.  You sure were being watched over.   



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Hi Groupies!  Doing a little catch up after having a trip to WDW and then a rather crazy week since getting back.  (We did fit in a quick stop at the Lodge which was lovely as ever!).  We first had a stop in MN were DH and I met with his Dr. for a follow up on his surgery.  We learned that when the additional testing was done on the lymph nodes they discovered that it were in fact 2 of 42 rather than just 1 that tested positive for cancer.  However the Dr. still remains optimistic of a postive outcome with the hormone therapy he is recommending for the next 2 years.  We just try and remain positive and will continue the fight.
> My prayers are with your DH that everything goes well with the treatment.
> 
> 
> 
> Loved this DLI!!!!  While looking at the pictures I kept trying to figure out what my boys would think of a costume.  I couldn't decide if they'd show off or just sit and refuse to move.
> 
> There's rarely been a dog I've met that I didn't like but I gotta say Corgi's have absolutely won me over.  Charming Clowns was the description I found when first learning about the Cardigan Corgi's and it's absolutely true!!


This is so true with my pups.  Especially with Kaya.  She is hilarious




jimmytammy said:


> I always wanted at 77 Black Trans Am with the gold bird on the hood(like the Smokey and the Bandit version).  Starting to get a recurring theme here, redneck


That was my DH's dream car!  He loved that movie.  We did end up getting a red one.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

So we spent the past weekend in our old area in Iowa and Nebraska.  Had a nice time while we were there.  Went to our favorite restaurants and the zoo which is always awesome.  Came home late last night and the you know what hit the fan.  Found out that both my Aunt and FIL had to go into the hospital while we were gone.  FIL who has heart problems and a pace maker suddenly lost all his strength and fell.  My poor MIL had to handle everything alone.  He is a big guy and she couldn't really help him.  She call 911 and they got him to the hospital.  They think he has an infection that might be around his pacemaker.  They also found tumors on his kidney so they have to do a biopsy to see if it is cancer.  
Also my aunt had really bad stomach pain and it turns out that she has 2 gall stones and an inflamed gall bladder.  Tomorrow morning she has to have one of the stones removed by a tube they are putting down her throat.  Then after she recovers from that she needs to have the other stone and gall bladder removed.  
The upside to this is that they are both in the same hospital.  We joked around with them and thanked them for coordinating it to make it easier on them to visit them.  
What a day it's been.  Having to do all that, doing wash and stuff from the trip and then having to vote.  Yeesh.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Disney loving Iowan said:


> So we spent the past weekend in our old area in Iowa and Nebraska.  Had a nice time while we were there.  Went to our favorite restaurants and the zoo which is always awesome.  Came home late last night and the you know what hit the fan.  Found out that both my Aunt and FIL had to go into the hospital while we were gone.  FIL who has heart problems and a pace maker suddenly lost all his strength and fell.  My poor MIL had to handle everything alone.  He is a big guy and she couldn't really help him.  She call 911 and they got him to the hospital.  They think he has an infection that might be around his pacemaker.  They also found tumors on his kidney so they have to do a biopsy to see if it is cancer.
> Also my aunt had really bad stomach pain and it turns out that she has 2 gall stones and an inflamed gall bladder.  Tomorrow morning she has to have one of the stones removed by a tube they are putting down her throat.  Then after she recovers from that she needs to have the other stone and gall bladder removed.
> The upside to this is that they are both in the same hospital.  We joked around with them and thanked them for coordinating it to make it easier on them to visit them.
> What a day it's been.  Having to do all that, doing wash and stuff from the trip and then having to vote.  Yeesh.


OMG ! What a series of events. Prayers going out to them both and hope you FIL doesn't have cancer. Hang in there DLI


----------



## Muushka

I'll second Maria's sentiments.  I hope everything turns out all right.  That is a lot of illness.  Hugs to all of you.


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> I have a 83 Monte Carlo, silver with T tops.  I bought it with 7k miles.  It was a GM exec. car(thats what they told me).  We drove it up til 98 when the transmission started slipping and we couldnt afford to replace it at the time.  So years passed and I kept telling myself we would fix, never happened.  Bottom line, DS wants to fix up but we are neither mech. inclined enough to take on.  Engine, trans are def. needs to fix, other things are what really concerns me, at what point will the $$ stop flowing into it.  He has enough to really fix it up right, just want him to be careful not to overkill it.
> 
> But it would be sweet to see the Silver Bullet burning up the hwy. again



The only car DH has ever restored and it was quite an investment was a '71 Chevy Nova.  He was so proud of it and it did look good.  One of the sons drove it during his high school years and unfortunately it sat in the yard after he got his own truck.  Have had a lot of offers from guys that would like to buy it, but DH will not let it go.



twinklebug said:


> *Kathy* - My parents have always owned GMs. I myself had 2 GM cars, but they're just not me. I've also had three Dodge/Plymouth/Jeep vehicles, let's not go there.
> 
> My latest car I decided to try a Nissan, Toyota or Honda given the good reputations they hold. After 5 test drives and multiple negotiations I went with the Toyota Camry for highway handling and the best no-BS dealership experience I've ever had. So far, I love this car. It's been almost 4 years and 30K so not much of a test mileage wise. The only problem I have had was the water pump that just went on me just last month (covered under warrantee, probably due to my running the AC a lot) It drives fantastic, gas mileage is only 22mpg, but then again, I got the V6 engine.
> 
> My reasons for not going with the Nissan Altima: It's a cool design with lots of toys for less than the Camry, but I decided for my price point I wanted the Hybrid Altima and it just didn't have the pickup I needed. Also, I have a large number of neighbors with the Altima and 2 of those folk have the same story of the rear bumper crumpling up with weather. Hmmm.
> 
> The Honda Accord didn't have a chance with me as I had a poor sales person. When I test drove the Accord there was a strange shaking coming from the engine when climbing a moderately sized hill. The salesperson said I was imagining it and then he backtracked and said the noise and vibration was normal after he couldn't deny it was there. I think it was just that car, but he wouldn't let me test drive any others insisting instead that I negotiate on the one I didn't like. I had to walk away.





Disney loving Iowan said:


> So glad you are okay Kathy! That must have been so scary.  You sure were being watched over.



We went looking today and found a nice Hyundai Sonata that I liked and the salesman was very nice, did not push us at all especially since we told him we were just seeing what there was and getting a little education on the different brands.  
There was a Nissan Altima that I drove, but there was another one I kinda liked better that I did not drive, but the two salesmen we dealt with really were pushy and turned my husband off real fast.  
Then we went to our Chevy dealership and they had an Impala there that was exactly what I wanted.  Plus another salesman that was great and did not push us, just gave us the info we wanted.  Kati likes the Impala.  
I don't know how much more we will look around.  There is a couple of more dealerships that we will probably go to, but we have a little more education on the vehicles.  

Another note on the wreck. . . I have been feeling pretty good this week.  The soreness is less and I am hoping my chiropractor will work that little bit out. 
Thanks for the continued thoughts.


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats said:


> The only car DH has ever restored and it was quite an investment was a '71 Chevy Nova.  He was so proud of it and it did look good.  One of the sons drove it during his high school years and unfortunately it sat in the yard after he got his own truck.  Have had a lot of offers from guys that would like to buy it, but DH will not let it go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went looking today and found a nice Hyundai Sonata that I liked and the salesman was very nice, did not push us at all especially since we told him we were just seeing what there was and getting a little education on the different brands.
> There was a Nissan Altima that I drove, but there was another one I kinda liked better that I did not drive, but the two salesmen we dealt with really were pushy and turned my husband off real fast.
> Then we went to our Chevy dealership and they had an Impala there that was exactly what I wanted.  Plus another salesman that was great and did not push us, just gave us the info we wanted.  Kati likes the Impala.
> I don't know how much more we will look around.  There is a couple of more dealerships that we will probably go to, but we have a little more education on the vehicles.
> 
> Another note on the wreck. . . I have been feeling pretty good this week.  The soreness is less and I am hoping my chiropractor will work that little bit out.
> Thanks for the continued thoughts.


Glad you are feeling well still, and hope the chiropractor gets the rest of it gone

Our minister has had several Impalas and loves them.  He has sold them to fellow members and it turn they have loved them.  I would say you wont go wrong with that choice if thats where you end up.  We purchased a Honda Odyssey van last Dec. and love it.  I know that wouldnt be your choice(too much like a SUV, but it truly drives like a car, sits a little lower than previous vans, more roomy than any of out previous vans, all of them being Dodge Grand Caravans before.  We still have one, our DD being a nanny, works great for her.  Anyway, never thought I would breakdown and buy foreign, but my dad and mom have owned 2 Odysseys and love them, esp. their current one.  Im just sharing this as I know you are looking.  Carwise, Impala would be a sweet choice.  We have a 96 Lumina also, actually selling it to my cousin this week, but has been a great car.  Only money spent on it since 96, other than servicing, one set new tires(I rotate often)and 2 batteries, and had AC redone, but with 158K miles, thats to be expected.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

MiaSRN62 said:


> OMG ! What a series of events. Prayers going out to them both and hope you FIL doesn't have cancer. Hang in there DLI





Muushka said:


> I'll second Maria's sentiments.  I hope everything turns out all right.  That is a lot of illness.  Hugs to all of you.



Thanks!  I really appreciate it.  Boy what a couple of days.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Gearing up for storm #2 in the span of about one week !!! Just heard 3-5 inches of snow (with rain/sleet/high winds). Gusting winds inland 40-50 mph. Even stronger winds for the Jersey coast !  For my Groupie friends that will be affected---please stay safe !
Dreaming of WDW.......35 more days !!!!!


----------



## Happydinks

First - to all the Groupies in the affected Sandy area, we hope that you are well and finally seeing some power/gasoline shortage easing.  We have family in NJ, none of whom still have power back yet, but thankfully, none of their homes were flooded or hit by falling trees.  We will keep our fingers crossed that the impending Noreaster does not bring additional woes to your area!



twokats said:


> It has been one of those days you would never dream of happening when you walk out your front door.
> 
> I was driving down one of our sevice roads in Greenville to meet my boss and I saw this car coming right at me in my lane.  this is not a one way road!!


So very glad that you were not badly injured!  Cars can be replaced, but lives cannot.  What a freaky accident!



rfassett said:


> Here is an update on the cruise to nowhere. DCL had offered all cruiser's on that nightmare of a cruise a 25% discount on a future 3 night cruise.



Did not realize that you were going out the day we got back!  We heard in the parks from cast members that the cruise was a nightmare - but my goodness!  We wondered about the wisdom of the ship leaving when other lines were bringing their ships in EARLY!  We have been on two previous DCL cruises and other than cooler weather, never had a bit of problem and have loved them. 



SecretPoohLove said:


> I am still recovering from losing my precious Corgi last month, (and my other 3 years ago) and these pictures made me smile and cry. Thank you.



Even though it's been a month - so very sorry for your loss.  This is the "stinkiest" part of having them a part of our families.  We feel and know your pain.




KAT4DISNEY said:


> We first had a stop in MN were DH and I met with his Dr. for a follow up on his surgery.  We learned that when the additional testing was done on the lymph nodes they discovered that it were in fact 2 of 42 rather than just 1 that tested positive for cancer.  However the Dr. still remains optimistic of a postive outcome with the hormone therapy he is recommending for the next 2 years.  We just try and remain positive and will continue the fight.



Prayers for you all!  We understand from personal experience what you are going through right now.  Sending positive thoughts and energy your way!

*DLI* - hope that all things are starting to settle out for you now!  That was a double whammy!


----------



## Happydinks

Muushka said:


> Which cruise were you on, Dream or Fantasy?  You have a great attitude about it being rocky, I would have been .
> 
> So, I take it you liked BLT?  Sounds like you got an awesome room!  Was that a 1 BR?



We were on the Dream.  And, other than the last night, it was all good!

Yes, we were in a 1 BR (we're spoiled) and they are just huge over in BLT.  BLT has sort of grown on us from a convenience standpoint - but the Lodge will always be the place we end the trip.  I think that all of the rooms in the South Tower, Lake side, room second from the end of the hallway, will have the same "cheater view".  We went up to TOW a couple of times even after we moved and while it was more crowded than last year - it wasn't packed.  I know that BLT owners are not happy about allowing all DVC members up there, but IMHO, if it wasn't being used enough by the people staying there, and not enough $$ was being made at the lounge, they might have shut it down all together.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happydinks said:


> Happydinks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know that BLT owners are not happy about allowing all DVC members up there, but IMHO, if it wasn't being used enough by the people staying there, and not enough $$ was being made at the lounge, they might have shut it down all together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree Happydinks.....being a BLT owner I was initially miffed about it. But I support any action/policy that will help keep TOWL open. It's a great perk of the resort
Click to expand...


----------



## MiaSRN62

To the DVC peeps....
I'm pretty happy about being able to book and make wait lists for the RCI exchanges on the Member site--anyone else ?


----------



## sleepydog25

twokats said:


> We went looking today and found a nice Hyundai Sonata that I liked and the salesman was very nice, did not push us at all especially since we told him we were just seeing what there was and getting a little education on the different brands.
> There was a Nissan Altima that I drove, but there was another one I kinda liked better that I did not drive, but the two salesmen we dealt with really were pushy and turned my husband off real fast.
> Then we went to our Chevy dealership and they had an Impala there that was exactly what I wanted. Plus another salesman that was great and did not push us, just gave us the info we wanted. Kati likes the Impala.
> I don't know how much more we will look around. There is a couple of more dealerships that we will probably go to, but we have a little more education on the vehicles.


Consumer Reports is a great tool to use when looking at a new car.  They don't allow any advertising on their pages, so they don't have to worry about being seen as in the pocket to automakers who might advertise with them.  The take into account everything from gas mileage to reliability and all points in between.  I wouldn't take their views as gospel, per se, but they surely can help steer your thinking.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

MiaSRN62 said:


> Gearing up for storm #2 in the span of about one week !!! Just heard 3-5 inches of snow (with rain/sleet/high winds). Gusting winds inland 40-50 mph. Even stronger winds for the Jersey coast !  For my Groupie friends that will be affected---please stay safe !
> Dreaming of WDW.......35 more days !!!!!



Ugh.  Yesterday I heard we wouldn't get anything and now today they are saying 2-5".  Gosh I hate snow!!!!!  I too hope everyone will be okay!



Happydinks said:


> *DLI* - hope that all things are starting to settle out for you now!  That was a double whammy!



Thanks HD!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Kat4Disney
> I have sorta been missing on the groupies for the past couple days.  Praying for the Drs. prognosis to be on track and your DH comes out all the stronger for it.





Muushka said:


> Yes, Kat4, your husband and you are in my prayers for a successful treatment.  And HOPE is a good thing!





eliza61 said:


> *KAT*  You know you have my prayers.  Stay strong, live well friend.





Disney loving Iowan said:


> My prayers are with your DH that everything goes well with the treatment.





Happydinks said:


> Prayers for you all!  We understand from personal experience what you are going through right now.  Sending positive thoughts and energy your way!



Thank you for the thoughts and prayers JT, Muushka, Eliza, DLI and Happydinks.    The battles are ongoing both in our house and with other family members.  My BIL that I previously posted about having colon cancer just learned that he has a new tumor in his hip so he'll be starting chemo again.  So many reminders to live for and enjoy today because we have no idea what will be coming in the future.  




Disney loving Iowan said:


> Found out that both my Aunt and FIL had to go into the hospital while we were gone.



Wow DLI!  Prayers going out to you and your family.  Hopefully your FIL's infections clears soon and he gets his strength back and that the tumor is benign.  And your poor Aunt.  The first stone removal sounds like a bad nightmare.  Hopefully it went well this morning and that the other surgery can happen soon and help relieve her pain.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twokats said:


> Then we went to our Chevy dealership and they had an Impala there that was exactly what I wanted.  Plus another salesman that was great and did not push us, just gave us the info we wanted.  Kati likes the Impala.
> I don't know how much more we will look around.  There is a couple of more dealerships that we will probably go to, but we have a little more education on the vehicles.
> 
> Another note on the wreck. . . I have been feeling pretty good this week.  The soreness is less and I am hoping my chiropractor will work that little bit out.
> Thanks for the continued thoughts.



Funny you mention the Impala.  I travel and rent cars frequently (both work and sometimes play) so I do drive quite a few different cars thru out the year.  On our trip to FL a few weeks ago I had rented thru the Emerald Aisle and the options to pick at the time were all full size sedan type cars.  One was Red and I figured it would stand out from the sea of white and grey - and it was an Impala.  It ended up even getting a nick name because I really enjoyed driving it!  It handled well and became the Red Bullet.  And never a single problem finding it in the parking lot!  The red Chevy had was much more vibrant than the few other red cars we saw.  

Hope the Chiro gets you straightened out!  



Happydinks said:


> I know that BLT owners are not happy about allowing all DVC members up there, but IMHO, if it wasn't being used enough by the people staying there, and not enough $$ was being made at the lounge, they might have shut it down all together.



We do own some BLT points and from the beginning I thought it ought to be opened up so no mad owner here!  But I'm an odd ball because I never liked the lock down going on in the building either.  I think being in the business we always questioned viability if the only clientele allowed were those staying at BLT.  How was service?  It's been abysmal every time I've been - even when there weren't any people there and recent reports I've seen don't indicate a change.  That's the disappointing part for us - well, other than the layout.   



MiaSRN62 said:


> To the DVC peeps....
> I'm pretty happy about being able to book and make wait lists for the RCI exchanges on the Member site--anyone else ?



I poked around a bit this morning just to see.  It's a nice option and maybe we'd use it now and then whereas before I would have skipped it entirely.


----------



## Kathymford

MiaSRN62 said:


> To the DVC peeps....
> I'm pretty happy about being able to book and make wait lists for the RCI exchanges on the Member site--anyone else ?



I like being able to see things for myself, and not having to call all the time just to "see." But it does make it obvious how little there really is. I still don't know if I'll use it...I like using my points in WDW too much, but it does give me something to do! Hahaha


----------



## Happydinks

KAT4DISNEY said:


> We do own some BLT points and from the beginning I thought it ought to be opened up so no mad owner here!  But I'm an odd ball because I never liked the lock down going on in the building either.  I think being in the business we always questioned viability if the only clientele allowed were those staying at BLT.  How was service?  It's been abysmal every time I've been - even when there weren't any people there and recent reports I've seen don't indicate a change.  That's the disappointing part for us - well, other than the layout.



We were actually quite happy with the service at BLT.  Now that they have the check-in there as opposed to the Contemporary - that's how we ended up with the room that we did - the cast member was very helpful in getting it for us.  Now, what I will say is that the furniture/rooms are not holding up well there - not as well as at the Lodge.  I believe that was a complaint from the get go - the furniture is uncomfortable and it's really taking a bad beating.  Some of that is from the big windows and the unrelenting sun - but IMHO it's that the stuff was gotten on the "cheap" - looked good initially but not good for the hard wear and tear of time share.  It was a nice place to spend the first 4 days of the trip - esp with going to MNSSHP and being able to walk back to the room - as opposed to me having a meltdown on the dock waiting for a boat to get back to the Lodge (which has happened!)  

We found out from one of the housekeeping supervisors at the Lodge that all the Villas rooms are going to be completely remodeled in 2014 - they did the hotel rooms this past year.  She said that they are going to try and make it so that (somehow) they'll be able to sleep 5 in a 1 bedroom - maybe reconfigure some of the rooms, put down hardwoods throughout the rooms, etc.  We'll see how that works out.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Thank you for the thoughts and prayers JT, Muushka, Eliza, DLI and Happydinks.    The battles are ongoing both in our house and with other family members.  My BIL that I previously posted about having colon cancer just learned that he has a new tumor in his hip so he'll be starting chemo again.  So many reminders to live for and enjoy today because we have no idea what will be coming in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow DLI!  Prayers going out to you and your family.  Hopefully your FIL's infections clears soon and he gets his strength back and that the tumor is benign.  And your poor Aunt.  The first stone removal sounds like a bad nightmare.  Hopefully it went well this morning and that the other surgery can happen soon and help relieve her pain.


FIL got good news today that he doesn't have any infection around his pacemaker.  He will be getting a biopsy on his kidney.  MIL says it will have to be removed no matter what.  He is in good spirits though.
My aunt had 4 stones removed today and tomorrow gets another stubborn one removed along with the gall bladder.  I didn't get to see her but they said it took her awhile to come out from the anesthesia because of her being on so much pain medication.  
Thanks for your concern Kat and I sure hope the chemo goes okay for your BIL.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happydinks said:


> We found out from one of the housekeeping supervisors at the Lodge that all the Villas rooms are going to be completely remodeled in 2014 - they did the hotel rooms this past year.  She said that they are going to try and make it so that (somehow) they'll be able to sleep 5 in a 1 bedroom - maybe reconfigure some of the rooms, put down hardwoods throughout the rooms, etc.  We'll see how that works out.



Wow *HD*, this is very interesting to hear 

*DLI*....great news about your FIL's pacemaker and no infection. Continued get-well prayers to him and your aunt


----------



## Muushka

Oh Kat4, I am so sorry that your BIL is having to start chemo again.  I hope everything will be all right.

DLI, so glad about no infection for your uncle.  I hope he and your aunt both continue to improve once all procedures are done.

HD having a meltdown???  Not our HD!!  Interesting info about VWL and refurb.  
I hate change....but maybe they will do something with that couch.....

To our groupies in the North East, all the best to you with the upcoming storm.  May it fizzle, big time!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Happydinks said:
			
		

> We were actually quite happy with the service at BLT.  Now that they have the check-in there as opposed to the Contemporary - that's how we ended up with the room that we did - the cast member was very helpful in getting it for us.  Now, what I will say is that the furniture/rooms are not holding up well there - not as well as at the Lodge.  I believe that was a complaint from the get go - the furniture is uncomfortable and it's really taking a bad beating.  Some of that is from the big windows and the unrelenting sun - but IMHO it's that the stuff was gotten on the "cheap" - looked good initially but not good for the hard wear and tear of time share.  It was a nice place to spend the first 4 days of the trip - esp with going to MNSSHP and being able to walk back to the room - as opposed to me having a meltdown on the dock waiting for a boat to get back to the Lodge (which has happened!)
> 
> We found out from one of the housekeeping supervisors at the Lodge that all the Villas rooms are going to be completely remodeled in 2014 - they did the hotel rooms this past year.  She said that they are going to try and make it so that (somehow) they'll be able to sleep 5 in a 1 bedroom - maybe reconfigure some of the rooms, put down hardwoods throughout the rooms, etc.  We'll see how that works out.



This is fantastic news about the refurb at VWL! I had been wondering when that would happen. From what I've read, the refurb over on the hotel side is beautiful.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Prayers for all of the groupies going through these tough times.......


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday MaryJ!!!!


----------



## Muushka

*WooHoo!!  A birthday to celebrate!!!

Happy Birthday MaryJ!!!

Where's lunch?????????????????

Hope it is a very happy one *


----------



## blossomz

Yay!  Happy Birthday Mary J!!!


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday MaryJ!!!!



Happy birthday, MaryJ!
Hope it is a good one.

Kat4 & DLI:  Thanks for the concerns to me and know that you and yours are in my thoughts also.
As are all groupies that are also going through stressful times

I did go to the chiropractor yesterday and she did new x-rays and really put me through all the ropes before she did any adjusting.  She had me finally to a place where when I went in for a maintenance checkup, I did not hurt after an adjustment.
When she was done yesterday, I hurt all over.  She said I was totally out of whack!!!
She is going to see me 2 times a week for the next couple of weeks and then will probably cut back to once a week and hopefully get me back to where I was before the accident.

The woman that hit me, her insurance company called me yesterday and so I have been talking to both agencies.  The police report left no doubt that she was totally at fault, so they said they will take care of everything.  
My adjuster called me this morning and confirmed that the Monte Carlo is a total loss.  Even though I was expecting that answer, it just makes the whole thing seem so final.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twokats said:


> Happy birthday, MaryJ!
> Hope it is a good one.
> 
> Kat4 & DLI:  Thanks for the concerns to me and know that you and yours are in my thoughts also.
> As are all groupies that are also going through stressful times
> 
> I did go to the chiropractor yesterday and she did new x-rays and really put me through all the ropes before she did any adjusting.  She had me finally to a place where when I went in for a maintenance checkup, I did not hurt after an adjustment.
> When she was done yesterday, I hurt all over.  She said I was totally out of whack!!!
> She is going to see me 2 times a week for the next couple of weeks and then will probably cut back to once a week and hopefully get me back to where I was before the accident.
> 
> The woman that hit me, her insurance company called me yesterday and so I have been talking to both agencies.  The police report left no doubt that she was totally at fault, so they said they will take care of everything.
> My adjuster called me this morning and confirmed that the Monte Carlo is a total loss.  Even though I was expecting that answer, it just makes the whole thing seem so final.



Sure seems like there are just too many groupies going through hard stuff right now.  Sure hope you can get back to normal quickly.  Glad her insurance company will take care of things for you.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Happy birthday MaryJ!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Need some advice.  I was thinking of getting my daughter into yoga to hopefully help out with her stress and migraines.  This is something I am not at all familiar with.  I can't really afford anything that is too much but I really want to do what I can to help her.  Any advice?


----------



## Happydinks

twokats said:


> Happy birthday, MaryJ!
> Hope it is a good one.
> 
> I did go to the chiropractor yesterday and she did new x-rays and really put me through all the ropes before she did any adjusting.  She had me finally to a place where when I went in for a maintenance checkup, I did not hurt after an adjustment.
> When she was done yesterday, I hurt all over.  She said I was totally out of whack!!!
> She is going to see me 2 times a week for the next couple of weeks and then will probably cut back to once a week and hopefully get me back to where I was before the accident.



Hope that you are feeling better soon - and all the insurance stuff is settled with no hassle to you!

There are a lot of Groupies out there struggling with life in general - whether it be health, family, job,woes from Sandy - whatever.  Even having been absent from the thread for many months - I still see the compassion and support for each other on almost every page.  It is such a "safe place" to be able look for support - or even a kind word of hope. We have missed being here.

Earlier this year - while going through some of these times - we saw the movie The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel.  A line from this movie has become my mantra for life in general (and I find needing to repeat often) and I just wanted to share as it seems apropo: "Everything will be alright in the end. So if it's not alright, it is not yet the end."  

Thanks to all for being a good Lodge loving support group!


----------



## rfassett

Happydinks said:


> Earlier this year - while going through some of these times - we saw the movie The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel.  A line from this movie has become my mantra for life in general (and I find needing to repeat often) and I just wanted to share as it seems apropo: "Everything will be alright in the end. So if it's not alright, it is not yet the end."



I love that line - can I borrow it; no can I steal it and use it like you do?  Yes, judging from some of life's woes on this thread, it certainly can not be the end.  Another line I have come to love over the years is "It may be Friday, but Sunday is a commin'!" Yep - and we are almost there.

Happy Birthday Mary J!!!!  Hope your day has been especially magical.

My prayer right here right now is that we, each and everyone of us on this thread, will have a very BLESSED and JOYOUS weekend. I know it will be harder for some than others.  But my prayer stands - and is rooted on solid ground.

Close your eyes and imagine you are at the lodge sitting in one of the rockers.  And there it is.  Did you hear it?  God loves you!!!

Gotta go, God Bless!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Happy Birthday MaryJ!*
Sorry I missed lunch - I was with a friend celebrating a birthday!  Hope your day has been a happy one.

So sorry *Kathy* about your accident. I hope the chiropractor is able to give you relief and get you ship shape in short order.  Looking for a new car can be both fun and frustrating. I hope you find what you're looking for. Personally I love my Ford Escape. 

*Disney loving Iowan* - I don't do yoga so can't help there.  These weary old bones just would not co-operate to do those movements.  DDad and I have been walking though and find it a great way to de-stress from the days activities.  We're very rural, so we walk 2 or 3 or 4 or 5 miles at a time and enjoy the scenery, enjoy each others company, and discuss the high - and sometimes low - points of our day.  This may not be as refreshing in the city with lots of noise.  Maybe your local 'Y' has some classes? 

*Happydinks* - love your mantra.  I think we also will be using that from time to time. Thanks for sharing.

Ohio is to be beautiful this week-end with temperatures hoping to get into the mid 70's.  Wishing all Groupies a safe and happy holiday week-end.  And for any of our Veterans, my sincere thanks for your service to our country and for the sacrifices you made on my behalf. Thank you!

Would any of our Veteran Groupies care to share?  I'd love to here where and when you served and in which branch of the armed forces.


----------



## Muushka

rfassett said:


> I love that line - can I borrow it; no can I steal it and use it like you do?  Yes, judging from some of life's woes on this thread, it certainly can not be the end.  Another line I have come to love over the years is "It may be Friday, but Sunday is a commin'!" Yep - and we are almost there.
> 
> Happy Birthday Mary J!!!!  Hope your day has been especially magical.
> 
> My prayer right here right now is that we, each and everyone of us on this thread, will have a very BLESSED and JOYOUS weekend. I know it will be harder for some than others.  But my prayer stands - and is rooted on solid ground.
> 
> Close your eyes and imagine you are at the lodge sitting in one of the rockers.  And there it is.  Did you hear it?  God loves you!!!
> 
> Gotta go, God Bless!



I heard it!  Thank you!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DiznyDi said:


> *
> Disney loving Iowan - I don't do yoga so can't help there.  These weary old bones just would not co-operate to do those movements.  DDad and I have been walking though and find it a great way to de-stress from the days activities.  We're very rural, so we walk 2 or 3 or 4 or 5 miles at a time and enjoy the scenery, enjoy each others company, and discuss the high - and sometimes low - points of our day.  This may not be as refreshing in the city with lots of noise.  Maybe your local 'Y' has some classes?
> *


*
I have tried to get her to go for walks.  I try to go every day and usually do about 5 miles.  It does so much good.  We even have a nice trail behind our house.  I talked to my brother and he said they pay $52 a month per person for their Y membership.  Unfortunately that is a bit steep for us at this time.  I have been doing some research but haven't found anything yet.  Oh and by the way I was thinking of doing the class with her but I don't know if I'll be able to!  I think I'd have to see a chiropractor afterward!*


----------



## twinklebug

Disney loving Iowan said:


> I have tried to get her to go for walks.  I try to go every day and usually do about 5 miles.  It does so much good.  We even have a nice trail behind our house.  I talked to my brother and he said they pay $52 a month per person for their Y membership.  Unfortunately that is a bit steep for us at this time.  I have been doing some research but haven't found anything yet.  Oh and by the way I was thinking of doing the class with her but I don't know if I'll be able to!  I think I'd have to see a chiropractor afterward!



See if your town Park & Rec runs any classes. Those are usually much more affordable than joining a gym, and sometimes they use the same facilities.


----------



## eliza61

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Need some advice.  I was thinking of getting my daughter into yoga to hopefully help out with her stress and migraines.  This is something I am not at all familiar with.  I can't really afford anything that is too much but I really want to do what I can to help her.  Any advice?



DIL,  do you have a planet fitness near you.  It's a no contract gym and it's only 10 bucks a month.  I really enjoy the one near me.  The equipment is well kept and seems to be the latest stuff.  Downside is that the personal trainers cost extra... so it's really a exercise on your own type of deal.
But they have tons of recumbent bikes, ellipiticals, treadmills, stair climbers etc.  So for me, its a life saver for stress relief.


----------



## rfassett

Disney loving Iowan said:
			
		

> I have tried to get her to go for walks.  I try to go every day and usually do about 5 miles.  It does so much good.  We even have a nice trail behind our house.  I talked to my brother and he said they pay $52 a month per person for their Y membership.  Unfortunately that is a bit steep for us at this time.  I have been doing some research but haven't found anything yet.  Oh and by the way I was thinking of doing the class with her but I don't know if I'll be able to!  I think I'd have to see a chiropractor afterward!



DLI - maybe you said and I missed it, but how old is your daughter? A couple of things come to mind. Five miles may be a much too large of a bite for her. Think baby steps and build. Walking is a very good think but like with any exercise, it is better to start slower and build. Also, check with churches and/or community colleges and the like - they often have low cost programs at different times.


----------



## rfassett

So our DS is heading back to WDW on Monday. After we got back last week he got online and applied for a job at Disney. They invited him in for an interview. I tried to get him into the Lodge but there was no room at the inn. I was able to get him a studio at SSR. We have never stayed there. He will be there Monday through Wednesday. Anything he should be on the lookout for? Thanks!


----------



## Muushka

Nothing comes to mind for him to look out for, but best wishes for securing a job at Disney!  What kind of job is he applying for?


----------



## rfassett

Muushka said:
			
		

> Nothing comes to mind for him to look out for, but best wishes for securing a job at Disney!  What kind of job is he applying for?



Thanks! He is applying for a front line entry level position. His passion is entertaining. He graduated from the musical theatre department of a performing arts high school before heading off to NYC to study acting for two years. Truly he loves acting and during our recent trip to WDW I did not miss an opportunity to point out to him that every cast member there is an entertainer.  Ideally he would prefer stage work, but first things first. His opportunities to do what he loves is extremely limited in Podunk, USA where we live. So just getting into that arena will help his mental state of mind tremendously.  Pays not great, but it is honest work and he can have a lot of fun.  Cost of living is higher than Podunk, but not nearly as high as NYC. So we have our fingers crossed.


----------



## Muushka

So we too will have our fingers crossed.

Let us hear how he does!


----------



## twinklebug

rfassett said:


> Thanks! He is applying for a front line entry level position. His passion is entertaining. He graduated from the musical theatre department of a performing arts high school before heading off to NYC to study acting for two years. Truly he loves acting and during our recent trip to WDW I did not miss an opportunity to point out to him that every cast member there is an entertainer.  Ideally he would prefer stage work, but first things first. His opportunities to do what he loves is extremely limited in Podunk, USA where we live. So just getting into that arena will help his mental state of mind tremendously.  Pays not great, but it is honest work and he can have a lot of fun.  Cost of living is higher than Podunk, but not nearly as high as NYC. So we have our fingers crossed.



Wishing your son a great set of interviews and audition!

You're right, the pay is not great at entry level, but just being able to put "Disney" on the resume is worth gold. Plus, for someone who truly loves creating the show & magic for the guests, there is no better company to learn from.


----------



## MiaSRN62

rfassett said:


> So our DS is heading back to WDW on Monday. After we got back last week he got online and applied for a job at Disney. They invited him in for an interview. I tried to get him into the Lodge but there was no room at the inn. I was able to get him a studio at SSR. We have never stayed there. He will be there Monday through Wednesday. Anything he should be on the lookout for? Thanks!



OMG...this is fantastic !!! All the best to him !!!! Keep us posted


----------



## Granny

Just stopping by to thank all our current and retired members of the Armed Forces for their service to our nation.  And a thanks to their families who provide so much support for them, and therefore for us.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Granny said:


> Just stopping by to thank all our current and retired members of the Armed Forces for their service to our nation.  And a thanks to their families who provide so much support for them, and therefore for us.



I second Granny's sentiments. Thank you to our Vets ! 

Oh & off topic---tommorrow is 30 days till I'm in WDW !!!!


----------



## blossomz

Me too!!  Thank you to all of our vets!


----------



## jimmytammy

A debt of gratitude to our veterans and their families for allowing us to still live in a free nation


----------



## Granny

MiaSRN62 said:


> Oh & off topic---tommorrow is 30 days till I'm in WDW !!!!




Maria...that is right ON TOPIC!! 

Looking forward to reports of WDW, Groupie meets and of course, more pix of our beloved WL!


----------



## rfassett

I echo the comments about our veterans and their families.


----------



## Muushka

yes, thank you to all of our veterans.  Thank you for your service to our country.

And 4 weeks from tonight, Groupie Meet #1!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Muushka said:


> yes, thank you to all of our veterans.  Thank you for your service to our country.
> 
> And 4 weeks from tonight, Groupie Meet #1!



How many meets are there Muushka ? I know I'd like to be in one of them


----------



## MiaSRN62

Granny said:


> Maria...that is right ON TOPIC!!
> 
> Looking forward to reports of WDW, Groupie meets and of course, more pix of our beloved WL!





So here's the list from Page 1 of Groupies that will be there when I am. Though I'm gonna miss Ink  Our flight lands at 8 pm on the 12th. Has anyone heard from Ink recently ?  


> jimmytammy 3-14 OKW
> Inkmahm/Dynaguy 8-12 VWL
> DiznyDi/DiznyDad 7-15 VWL
> horselover 19-27 VWL
> keliblue 9-15 VWL 10th Anniversary
> Muushka 9-14 VWL Celebrity cruise 15-29
> MiaSRN62 12-15 Dolphin 17-19 OKW


Oh....and keeper-of-the-list.....I was able to find an opening on the DVC site this morning and switched OKW for Jambo for Dec 17-19 
Getting EXCITED


----------



## twokats

My husband and my son say you are welcome!
Our church did a big thing this morning in recognition of all the vets.  I think my husband was the youngest one there and we had one that was a WWII vet (she is the mother of another of our praise team members).

I wish Kati and I could have worked in another trip in Dec this year, but we will just have to be content to wait til next year.

We did a little more car shopping Friday at another GMC dealership and found another Impala just like the one in Greenville (just with 6000 more miles).  I also looked at a new Malibu.

We are going to a Toyota dealership Tuesday to check on a Camry.
Camry seems to be Consumer Reports car of choice.  Nissan Altima looks to be #2.

They called me Friday and informed me the Monte Carlo was a total loss, but it will be around Tuesday before I know how much the settlement will be.


----------



## twinklebug

MiaSRN62 said:


> So here's the list from Page 1 of Groupies that will be there when I am. Though I'm gonna miss Ink  Our flight lands at 8 pm on the 12th. Has anyone heard from Ink recently ?
> 
> 
> 
> jimmytammy 3-14 OKW
> Inkmahm/Dynaguy 8-12 VWL
> DiznyDi/DiznyDad 7-15 VWL
> horselover 19-27 VWL
> keliblue 9-15 VWL 10th Anniversary
> Muushka 9-14 VWL Celebrity cruise 15-29
> MiaSRN62 12-15 Dolphin 17-19 OKW
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....and keeper-of-the-list.....I was able to find an opening on the DVC site this morning and switched OKW for Jambo for Dec 17-19
> Getting EXCITED
Click to expand...


Excited for you all! Airfare is down and those APs in my pocket are burning a hole, but in the best interest of the family finances, and DD's finals I can't give into my Disney logic. So hard...



Granny said:


> Just stopping by to thank all our current and retired members of the Armed Forces for their service to our nation.  And a thanks to their families who provide so much support for them, and therefore for us.



Agree 100% Thank you to all veterans and current service men and their families   The little town we live in lined the 'center' of town with full sized US flags.... about 80 of them. Made me cry. (Driving + Crying wile passing in front of the police station is not a great mix by the way LOL)



twokats said:


> My husband and my son say you are welcome!
> Our church did a big thing this morning in recognition of all the vets.  I think my husband was the youngest one there and we had one that was a WWII vet (she is the mother of another of our praise team members).
> 
> I wish Kati and I could have worked in another trip in Dec this year, but we will just have to be content to wait til next year.
> 
> We did a little more car shopping Friday at another GMC dealership and found another Impala just like the one in Greenville (just with 6000 more miles).  I also looked at a new Malibu.
> 
> We are going to a Toyota dealership Tuesday to check on a Camry.
> Camry seems to be Consumer Reports car of choice.  Nissan Altima looks to be #2.
> 
> They called me Friday and informed me the Monte Carlo was a total loss, but it will be around Tuesday before I know how much the settlement will be.



Glad to hear your still on the hunt for the right addition to the family. I don't understand folk who go into the first dealer and make the purchase right away. I mentioned before, I am partial to the Camry, but should point out the first time I test drove it I didn't like it as much as the Altima. It was the second test drive on a different day, different roads that won me over. Numbers can guide you, but go with your instinct for that final decision... and don't let them talk you into the baby blue car, unless that's what you're looking for


----------



## jimmytammy

MiaSRN62 said:


> So here's the list from Page 1 of Groupies that will be there when I am. Though I'm gonna miss Ink  Our flight lands at 8 pm on the 12th. Has anyone heard from Ink recently ?
> 
> Oh....and keeper-of-the-list.....I was able to find an opening on the DVC site this morning and switched OKW for Jambo for Dec 17-19
> Getting EXCITED



Hey Maria
Got you squared away on the vacation list!


----------



## horselover

MiaSRN62 said:


> So here's the list from Page 1 of Groupies that will be there when I am. Though I'm gonna miss Ink  Our flight lands at 8 pm on the 12th. Has anyone heard from Ink recently ?
> 
> Oh....and keeper-of-the-list.....I was able to find an opening on the DVC site this morning and switched OKW for Jambo for Dec 17-19
> Getting EXCITED



Oh Maria it looks like I'll just miss you again!           Unless you have a late flight on the 19th?  We get in at 11:00.  If all goes well we should be at VWL by 12:00.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twinklebug said:


> See if your town Park & Rec runs any classes. Those are usually much more affordable than joining a gym, and sometimes they use the same facilities.


I will do that.  Thanks!



eliza61 said:


> DIL,  do you have a planet fitness near you.  It's a no contract gym and it's only 10 bucks a month.  I really enjoy the one near me.  The equipment is well kept and seems to be the latest stuff.  Downside is that the personal trainers cost extra... so it's really a exercise on your own type of deal.
> But they have tons of recumbent bikes, ellipiticals, treadmills, stair climbers etc.  So for me, its a life saver for stress relief.


Yes we have one really close to us.  I went on line though and I don't see anything about them having yoga classes.  Do you know if yours has them?



rfassett said:


> DLI - maybe you said and I missed it, but how old is your daughter? A couple of things come to mind. Five miles may be a much too large of a bite for her. Think baby steps and build. Walking is a very good think but like with any exercise, it is better to start slower and build. Also, check with churches and/or community colleges and the like - they often have low cost programs at different times.


My daughter is 19.  I agree that 5 miles would for sure be too much and I really don't expect her to do that.  It took me awhile to get up to that point myself.  I would at least like her to take the dogs for a short walk though.  Every time though I suggest she do that she said she does plenty of walking between classes in school.  So because she doesn't want to seem to take my advice when it comes to doing any exercise I thought maybe I could get her to do yoga.  Kind of frustrating to hear her complain all the time about feeling bad but then she doesn't seem to want to do some of the things she could do to feel better.  The suggestion about checking with colleges is good.  I wonder if you school would have anything like that.  I will have her check into it.  I'm not giving her any choice with this!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Looks like I never added our dates to the list - could you put me down for Dec 1-5 BWV and 5-9 at BLT JimmyTammy?  

Although I've made a little dilemma for myself.  A week ago I got an email about low airfare to Hawaii.  I travel a lot and schedules get weird so I never book airfare far in advance and don't have ours yet for FL.  And now I find I could fly to Hawaii for a little less!  The travel time is about the same, there are rooms available at Aulani and they are giving back 2 nights worth of points on longer stays due to constructions they have going on.  We were just in FL and I'll be back in Feb for a conference but I do love the Christmas season and had reservations for CP etc, etc.  But Aulani is waiting to be checked out too.  I guess it'll just come down to which ever way I'm leaning on the day I decide to get the airfare.  Last week it would have been Hawaii but right now it's Christmas at Disney.    Deciding Hawaii or FL is not a bad problem to have though!


----------



## rfassett

KAT4DISNEY said:
			
		

> Looks like I never added our dates to the list - could you put me down for Dec 1-5 BWV and 5-9 at BLT JimmyTammy?
> 
> Although I've made a little dilemma for myself.  A week ago I got an email about low airfare to Hawaii.  I travel a lot and schedules get weird so I never book airfare far in advance and don't have ours yet for FL.  And now I find I could fly to Hawaii for a little less!  The travel time is about the same, there are rooms available at Aulani and they are giving back 2 nights worth of points on longer stays due to constructions they have going on.  We were just in FL and I'll be back in Feb for a conference but I do love the Christmas season and had reservations for CP etc, etc.  But Aulani is waiting to be checked out too.  I guess it'll just come down to which ever way I'm leaning on the day I decide to get the airfare.  Last week it would have been Hawaii but right now it's Christmas at Disney.    Deciding Hawaii or FL is not a bad problem to have though!



OK - we will see if we can help you decide.  Let's see - beautiful Christmas setting including an emotionally charged Candle Light Procession vs BIG JUMPING SPIDERS? I vote for Florida! You're right - "life is full of tough choices, init?"


----------



## Muushka

Oh good, we may get to see Kat4????  Will you be coming to the meet on Sat evening the 8th?  I hope so!


----------



## twinklebug

rfassett said:


> ...vs BIG JUMPING SPIDERS? I vote for Florida!



Wait.
WHAT? 

I don't think I like the idea of Hawaii anymore. No. No. No.


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4
Got ya in there


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

rfassett said:


> OK - we will see if we can help you decide.  Let's see - beautiful Christmas setting including an emotionally charged Candle Light Procession vs BIG JUMPING SPIDERS? I vote for Florida! You're right - "life is full of tough choices, init?"



  Well that ought to keep me away from Hawaii!!  Sounds like a traumatic experience to share?!



Muushka said:


> Oh good, we may get to see Kat4????  Will you be coming to the meet on Sat evening the 8th?  I hope so!


  Yep!  Planning it unless I switch to a luau that night.  



jimmytammy said:


> KAT4
> Got ya in there



Thanks!


----------



## rfassett

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Well that ought to keep me away from Hawaii!!  Sounds like a traumatic experience to share?!



Well - no personal experience. Rebecca has told me about them so I did a quick google search and the Cane Spider can grow to the size of a softball and has been known to chase folks around the room. 

That is enough to keep ME away.  I do understand Hawaii has nice beaches though.


----------



## MiaSRN62

horselover said:


> Oh Maria it looks like I'll just miss you again!           Unless you have a late flight on the 19th?  We get in at 11:00.  If all goes well we should be at VWL by 12:00.



*Julie*....we must coordinate our trips a little better ! 
We have to leave for the airport at 3 pm. So a quick meet might be doable. Not sure if we're gonna be in the parks that morning soaking up the last hours of our vacation.....keep ya posted ! 

*Kat*....omg what a dilemma !!!! I would be so torn even with the jurassic jumping spiders thrown in the mix !

Thanks *Jimmy* !


----------



## keliblue

Morning all,

I just cleared the crap off the bed in the spare bedroom to start packing (my favorite part) for our December trip   When we were there 10 years ago on our 2nd honeymoon if was Freeeeeezing the whole time with constant rain..  Give me an idea on what I should be packing for this December (8-15th).  Also are you all have any meets this year ?  would love to be there


----------



## rfassett

So Rebecca, who besides being my dear wife also keeps my office running smoothly (and I affectionately call her my worst employee because she comes and goes as she wishes ) is driving home early yesterday afternoon to let the dogs out (home is about a five mile drive from the office) and as she is slowing to make a left turn she sees opposing traffic is stopped and then someone starts blaring their horn.  So Rebecca stops just in time to see this huge driver-less dump truck come right through the stop sign from her right and crosses right over main street and is stopped only when its front left tire drops into a big hole that is dug in the road where the town is installing new water lines.  She said she felt like she was in the twi-light zone.  A few seconds difference in timing and this story would have had a very different ending.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

rfassett said:


> So Rebecca, who besides being my dear wife also keeps my office running smoothly (and I affectionately call her my worst employee because she comes and goes as she wishes ) is driving home early yesterday afternoon to let the dogs out (home is about a five mile drive from the office) and as she is slowing to make a left turn she sees opposing traffic is stopped and then someone starts blaring their horn.  So Rebecca stops just in time to see this huge driver-less dump truck come right through the stop sign from her right and crosses right over main street and is stopped only when its front left tire drops into a big hole that is dug in the road where the town is installing new water lines.  She said she felt like she was in the twi-light zone.  A few seconds difference in timing and this story would have had a very different ending.


Wow!  Thank goodness for the person who was blaring their horn!  Glad it turned out okay.


----------



## twinklebug

rfassett said:


> So Rebecca, who besides being my dear wife also keeps my office running smoothly (and I affectionately call her my worst employee because she comes and goes as she wishes ) is driving home early yesterday afternoon to let the dogs out (home is about a five mile drive from the office) and as she is slowing to make a left turn she sees opposing traffic is stopped and then someone starts blaring their horn.  So Rebecca stops just in time to see this huge driver-less dump truck come right through the stop sign from her right and crosses right over main street and is stopped only when its front left tire drops into a big hole that is dug in the road where the town is installing new water lines.  She said she felt like she was in the twi-light zone.  A few seconds difference in timing and this story would have had a very different ending.





Disney loving Iowan said:


> Wow!  Thank goodness for the person who was blaring their horn!  Glad it turned out okay.



Wouldn't it be strange if no one was honking, but she heard it anyway. I believe in guardian angels. rfassett, I'm so happy to hear she's fine and it sounds like no one was hurt.


----------



## sleepydog25

*Luv* and I just got back from a quick 4+ day trip to our Lodge.  We stayed in a studio for a change, and though we were a bit farther down the hallway than we'd hoped, the room was still wonderful and quiet.  I'm uploading pics to Photobucket, so I will post pics soon.  The weather was a bit cold the first day and a half, but was perfect the latter part of the visit.  It was quite busy there since:  a) the Disney Golf Classic was being held; b) the last weekend of the F&W was going on (one reason for our visit ); c) the F&W half-marathon was held Saturday; and d) it appeared this was a Jersey/PA week.  We figured it would be crowded given that we had been on a waitlist for BLT and BWV for several months (to be closer to either the monorail or EPCOT) and neither came through.  However, the parks had lots of EMHs (MK was open to 3 a.m. one night!), so we managed the crowds just fine.

We had lots of eats and drinks at the F&W, plus we were able to meet my daughter and her hubby for dinner at CG Saturday night (they live in Indialantic).  Best of all, AP was again our favorite meal.  It's a very meaningful place for us, but we've had some off and on again experiences the past few times.  This time, we had a wonderful server and perfectly prepared dishes--the buffalo strip was tender, moist, and oh so very yummy.  Apparently, they went back to a better cut of meat than they had been using in past visits.  Whatever the case, it was nearly as tender as a filet mignon.

On my daily runs, I headed over to FW, and the Jones from West Monroe, LA, have staked their territory in the RV section and had just put up their Christmas decorations which were whimsical and lovely.  The decorations were mostly up at MK (even the garland), but everywhere else had either not started or had very small items going up.  Sadly, the Lodge had not begun any Christmas preparations.  All in all, it was a most excellent, albeit short, vacation for us at our home away from home.

One last trivia question, and no fair referencing past pictures.    What are the four critters that appear on the fireplace grate at the Inglenook sitting area?  Can you list them in order from the top going clockwise?


----------



## Muushka

keliblue said:


> Morning all,
> 
> I just cleared the crap off the bed in the spare bedroom to start packing (my favorite part) for our December trip   When we were there 10 years ago on our 2nd honeymoon if was Freeeeeezing the whole time with constant rain..  Give me an idea on what I should be packing for this December (8-15th).  Also are you all have any meets this year ?  would love to be there



Well, another Groupie for our meet(s)!   There is one planned for the evening of the 8th at BLT TOWL, which should be awesome!  I think I saw 8 or so for the time, but I'm sure *Di* will come here and get it straight for us.  And then later on in the week some more of us are planning on getting together, that one does not have a time or place yet.

Maybe we could figure that out now.  

*Anyone up for a second meet later on in the week?  We are there until Dec 14, probably leaving that day at around 12.  What does everyone else look like for that week?  Other than Saturday?*

To answer your packing question, at that time of year we pack for winter, summer, spring and fall.  Seriously. That way we are prepared.  The key word is layers.  I also check the forecast to determine if we will need hats, mittens and long underwear.  I hate being cold!



rfassett said:


> So Rebecca, who besides being my dear wife also keeps my office running smoothly (and I affectionately call her my worst employee because she comes and goes as she wishes ) is driving home early yesterday afternoon to let the dogs out (home is about a five mile drive from the office) and as she is slowing to make a left turn she sees opposing traffic is stopped and then someone starts blaring their horn.  So Rebecca stops just in time to see this huge driver-less dump truck come right through the stop sign from her right and crosses right over main street and is stopped only when its front left tire drops into a big hole that is dug in the road where the town is installing new water lines.  She said she felt like she was in the twi-light zone.  A few seconds difference in timing and this story would have had a very different ending.



Oh my gosh.  Thank goodness she is all right!


----------



## rfassett

twinklebug said:


> Wouldn't it be strange if no one was honking, but she heard it anyway. I believe in guardian angels. rfassett, I'm so happy to hear she's fine and it sounds like no one was hurt.



Twinklebug - you are preaching to the choir and I would find nothing strange about your suggestion.  I firmly believe God holds us in His hand. And sends His angels to watch over us.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rfassett

Dddrrruuuummmmm rrrroooolllllllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

"When you wish upon a star.......makes no difference........" (Sung to "When you wish upon a star.")

Eric is one of Disney's newest cast members!!!!  Was offered the job today pending the finger print and background check - which should not be an issue.


----------



## keliblue

Muushka said:


> Well, another Groupie for our meet(s)! There is one planned for the evening of the 8th at BLT TOWL, which should be awesome! I think I saw 8 or so for the time, but I'm sure *Di* will come here and get it straight for us. And then later on in the week some more of us are planning on getting together, that one does not have a time or place yet.
> 
> Maybe we could figure that out now.
> 
> *Anyone up for a second meet later on in the week? We are there until Dec 14, probably leaving that day at around 12. What does everyone else look like for that week? Other than Saturday?*
> 
> To answer your packing question, at that time of year we pack for winter, summer, spring and fall. Seriously. That way we are prepared. The key word is layers. I also check the forecast to determine if we will need hats, mittens and long underwear. I hate being cold!


 
Count us in DH and I will be there with bells on


----------



## horselover

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Julie*....we must coordinate our trips a little better !
> We have to leave for the airport at 3 pm. So a quick meet might be doable. Not sure if we're gonna be in the parks that morning soaking up the last hours of our vacation.....keep ya posted !



Seriously!          This must be at least the 3rd or 4th time we've missed each other.



rfassett said:


> So Rebecca, who besides being my dear wife also keeps my office running smoothly (and I affectionately call her my worst employee because she comes and goes as she wishes ) is driving home early yesterday afternoon to let the dogs out (home is about a five mile drive from the office) and as she is slowing to make a left turn she sees opposing traffic is stopped and then someone starts blaring their horn.  So Rebecca stops just in time to see this huge driver-less dump truck come right through the stop sign from her right and crosses right over main street and is stopped only when its front left tire drops into a big hole that is dug in the road where the town is installing new water lines.  She said she felt like she was in the twi-light zone.  A few seconds difference in timing and this story would have had a very different ending.



How scary!  So glad she's ok.



rfassett said:


> Dddrrruuuummmmm rrrroooolllllllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> "When you wish upon a star.......makes no difference........" (Sung to "When you wish upon a star.")
> 
> Eric is one of Disney's newest cast members!!!!  Was offered the job today pending the finger print and background check - which should not be an issue.



Congratulations to Eric!    What will his job be?

Jimmy I'll PM you but just in case you see this 1st can you add me to the 2013 vacation list?  Booked next year's F&W trip over the weekend.  Oct. 10-15 @ BCV.  Thanks!


----------



## DiznyDi

OK, I got a little behind but think I'm caught up now.

Kathy - what a dilemma! My heart would be so sad if I weren't at the Lodge during the Christmas season. (That's why we're going to Aulani in February )  

keliblue - we'd love to have you join us for our meet.  Muush was correct; TOWL after 8 PM on Saturday December 8th.  She was also correct for attire.  Do pack to layer and make certain to have some type of rain gear.  I keep a lightweight goretex in our Owners Locker. It may/may not be warm enough to swim in the afternoon. If you're planning on going to the Candlelight Processional, a blanket will be most welcome.  We keep 2 of these in our OW locker as well: one to sit on and one to put over/around us. The metal bleachers can get awfully cold. Even though we're from the cold midwest, when it's cold in Florida, it's a biting cold that goes right through you.  I keep those small knit gloves in my pocket - you know, the Walmart variety that are 97 cents!  The same gloves, with the addition of a Mickey head - sells for over $8.00 in the parks. Cuddle Duds are good to pack too.

rfassett - good news from you on multiple accounts. So glad to hear your wife wasn't injured in such a freaky situation.  How wonderful for your son! You'll have to introduce him to the Dis Boards and point him in the direction of our thread.  

Nice report sleepy! AP is also one of our favorites and is where we dine on our last evening while in FL.  We also have experienced some 'less than optimum' meals - so I'm glad to hear: 1) it's not just us 2) seems to be improving.  Now if they'd only bring the fresh yogurt bar back to Roaring Fork, I'd be a happy camper!  

One winter, we should find out when, specifically time and day, the big tree is going up in the Lodge lobby and plan a meet around it.  Wouldn't it be fun to be on the 4th or 5th floor and watch as they bring the tree and all lights and decorations in?  We could experience the magical transformation.......  Only 24 more days.

DDad and I sit at the Inglenook multiple times every trip and for the life of me, I haven't any idea what the animals are.  Hmm  guess I'll have to go look at some pictures.

Muush - we can potentially do another meet.  Depends on when/where.


----------



## DiznyDi

Julie - we may see you next October.  While our plans aren't definite at this time, we're looking at Oct. 7-12.  Oh I hope it works out!


----------



## Muushka

rfassett said:


> Dddrrruuuummmmm rrrroooolllllllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> "When you wish upon a star.......makes no difference........" (Sung to "When you wish upon a star.")
> 
> Eric is one of Disney's newest cast members!!!!  Was offered the job today pending the finger print and background check - which should not be an issue.



WooHoo!!!  Very exciting!  Where will he be working????



keliblue said:


> Count us in DH and I will be there with bells on



Good!  Saturday (the 8th) evening or later on in the week or (like us, more than likely) both??

In looking back at my PMs, Maria said, and I quote:





> the 13th before 6 pm is best, but I can make it work on 12/14 too !



How does that look for you, Keliblue and anyone else?  The 13th is Thursday, 14th is, obviously, Friday!


----------



## DiznyDi

Muush - Either day could work for us.  The condo assoc. mtg is on the 13th.  We have it tentatively on our schedule.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

rfassett said:


> Well - no personal experience. Rebecca has told me about them so I did a quick google search and the Cane Spider can grow to the size of a softball and has been known to chase folks around the room.
> 
> That is enough to keep ME away.  I do understand Hawaii has nice beaches though.



I'm just going to ignore I ever heard of this!!!    Thankfully I've survived several trips to Hawaii without being chased around the room by a softball sized spider.  That would make it impossible to ignore!  I did have a Gecko that lived in one condo we rented but he just hung out on the walls and ceiling from what I saw.  And the beaches _are_ very nice!  

So glad your wife is ok - that sounds scary than a spider.  And congrats to your son!!

Di - you have a good plan.  I'm finding that when I think of Hawaii I already begin missing going to FW to see the camper displays and around to the resorts for all the Christmas Decor.  And Osborne lights etc. etc.  The ironic part is my conference in Feb was supposed to be in Hawaii but organizations decided a few months ago to combine together for the conference and the other one was scheduled at WDW.  It wouldn't normally get a  from me but this year it does.  Feb at WDW is not quite like Dec!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*rfassett*...wow ! HUGE congrats to Eric ! Very exciting !
Also...so relieved to hear your wife is ok !

*Kathy*....WDW at Christmas is just so awesome....and I have never seen the FW campers in person ! I might just add that to my list !

*Jule*....not sure if I have your cell or if you have mine....but I will PM it to you. We will see if we can make the 19th work. 

*Muushka*.....yes ! Those dates/times for a meet still work for me !  Keep me posted !

*Jimmy*....so sorry about this. But I just now made my last and FINAL change to our plans. BCV just popped up tonight for my dates. It is the one DVC (sans CA and Aulani) that we have not stayed at. So I switched Jambo to BCV for Dec 17-19 ! Our friends are at the main Beach Club so it will be very convenient !  I promise I won't bug you on this again


----------



## Muushka

Oh boy, we love going to FW to see the campers.  We did that a few years back and it was one of the highlights of our visit.

Anyone interested in an evening walking from VWL over to FW to see the decorations????

So Di, what time is The condo assoc. mtg on the 13th?

*For anyone going to VWL while we are there (Dec 8-14), 
we will go shopping Sunday the 18th.
Let us know if you need us to pick up anything at the grocery store: 
water, ice cream, soda, coffee, adult beverages; you name it 
(except eggs, we always get those at the Mercantile because 
Mr Muush always breaks them )*

I have to say, I am very excited about this trip.  
For a host of reason.  Seeing fellow Groupies being one of the major ones!


----------



## Muushka

> Wagon Rides at  Disney's Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground
> 
> Take an old-fashioned, horse-drawn wagon ride which offers a 45-minute scenic tour around Disney's Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground.
> Wagon Rides depart at 7:00pm and 9:30pm nightly from the front of Pioneer Hall.
> Fireworks Wagon Rides at 8:30pm for the 9:00pm fireworks at the Magic Kingdom. (offers audio track for show - subject to fireworks being held at the Magic Kingdom.)
> Price: $8.00 Adult; $5.00 Child (ages 3-9) Children under 3 are complimentary. Children ages 3-9 must be accompanied by an adult.
> Reservations: Not accepted; Wagon Rides are on a first-come, first-served basis only.



Oooooh, how does this sound????


----------



## DiznyDi

Muush as far as I know, no time has been posted yet for the condo mtg. only that it will be scaled down from previous years.  In the past we have had to pre-register if we intended to go and they had name tags waiting for us when we got there.  I'll keep watching the member site for more information.

DDad and I were planning to walk over to Fort Wilderness, so consider us in.  Maybe walk over for breakfast?  We've done the sleigh ride on several occasions, great fun.  I'll bet the wagon ride would be fun, too.  Those campers can surely decorate their campsites!

Excitement is building here, too!


----------



## Muushka

Where is the condo meeting this year?

At night, the campground is more exciting, but we could walk over in the AM too!


----------



## twokats

twinklebug said:


> Glad to hear your still on the hunt for the right addition to the family. I don't understand folk who go into the first dealer and make the purchase right away. I mentioned before, I am partial to the Camry, but should point out the first time I test drove it I didn't like it as much as the Altima. It was the second test drive on a different day, different roads that won me over. Numbers can guide you, but go with your instinct for that final decision... and don't let them talk you into the baby blue car, unless that's what you're looking for



You know I told you how we were going to take our time making this decision, but after this afternoons experience, keeping to the course of looking at everything taking our time and all that is going to be hard.  We went to the Toyota dealership in Rockwall and we looked at a pre-owned Camry, which was in the year range I wanted and price, but way too high on the mileage and a little rough on the interior.  It drove like a dream, but it did not have bluetooth and I really want that on the new car.  When I parked the car I asked what the price difference would be for a brand new Camry.  My DH who had stayed behind looked at the dealer and said isn't that one right there a new one?  It was fabulous. . . . a 2013 "red" Camry with all the bells and whistles.  It even had a navigation package (which made DH's eyes light up!!!)  We all got in it and drove in it and it was hard to tell them we would not get it then and there.  It moved to the very top of my short list, but we still will really look at and drive all the ones we have considered.  It also doesn't help that Toyota has a a 60 month 0 interest finance deal going either.  



rfassett said:


> So Rebecca, who besides being my dear wife also keeps my office running smoothly (and I affectionately call her my worst employee because she comes and goes as she wishes ) is driving home early yesterday afternoon to let the dogs out (home is about a five mile drive from the office) and as she is slowing to make a left turn she sees opposing traffic is stopped and then someone starts blaring their horn.  So Rebecca stops just in time to see this huge driver-less dump truck come right through the stop sign from her right and crosses right over main street and is stopped only when its front left tire drops into a big hole that is dug in the road where the town is installing new water lines.  She said she felt like she was in the twi-light zone.  A few seconds difference in timing and this story would have had a very different ending.



Those seconds make all the difference in the world as I mentioned in my accident!!  Thank God for happy endings.



rfassett said:


> Dddrrruuuummmmm rrrroooolllllllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> "When you wish upon a star.......makes no difference........" (Sung to "When you wish upon a star.")
> Eric is one of Disney's newest cast members!!!!  Was offered the job today pending the finger print and background check - which should not be an issue.



Congrats!  keep us informed.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Muushka said:


> Wagon Rides at  Disney's Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground
> 
> Oooooh, how does this sound????



Sounds fun !


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> Oooooh, how does this sound????



We did the sleighride a couple of years ago with my nieces - so fun to get driven around and see all the displays!  We might have to try the wagon ride this year.  If we're there.  

On another note - we went and saw Skyfall tonight.  I hadn't seen any of the Daniel Craig Bond movies so it was interesting to see how he plays the character.  Much to my nephew's dismay Roger Moore remains my Bond but I did enjoy the movie.


----------



## keliblue

Muushka said:


> WooHoo!!! Very exciting! Where will he be working????
> 
> 
> 
> Good! Saturday (the 8th) evening or later on in the week or (like us, more than likely) both??
> 
> In looking back at my PMs, Maria said, and I quote:
> 
> How does that look for you, Keliblue and anyone else? The 13th is Thursday, 14th is, obviously, Friday!


 
Just let me know and I will make it work   so excited, I've seen you all on the boards for soooooo long and now I get to put a face to the names


----------



## sleepydog25

DiznyDi said:


> Nice report sleepy! AP is also one of our favorites and is where we dine on our last evening while in FL. We also have experienced some 'less than optimum' meals - so I'm glad to hear: 1) it's not just us 2) seems to be improving. Now if they'd only bring the fresh yogurt bar back to Roaring Fork, I'd be a happy camper!
> 
> One winter, we should find out when, specifically time and day, the big tree is going up in the Lodge lobby and plan a meet around it. Wouldn't it be fun to be on the 4th or 5th floor and watch as they bring the tree and all lights and decorations in? We could experience the magical transformation....... Only 24 more days.
> 
> DDad and I sit at the Inglenook multiple times every trip and for the life of me, I haven't any idea what the animals are. Hmm guess I'll have to go look at some pictures.


No, it's not just you re: AP's quality. According to Brenda, our server, they had been getting inferior cuts of buffalo so switched to this cut which was incredibly tender. It also costs more than ever, but that's a trade-off I'm willing to make.  As for the trivia question about which critters are on the Inglenook fireplace screen, I will say there are four, and they're not quite what I would have expected, so I'm curious if there is a backstory to them. And I love your idea about being around when the tree is delivered to the Lodge lobby. That would be tremendously cool!

I've attached a few pics. My apologies if they load larger than I intended.




*A great lounging spot. . .*




*How I feel when not at the Lodge--on the outside looking in. . .*




*Our last night. . .*


----------



## Muushka

*December

wildernessDad 1-10 VWL

KAT4DISNEY 1-5 BWV 5-9 BLT

jimmytammy 3-14 OKW

DiznyDi/DiznyDad 7-15 VWL

Inkmahm/Dynaguy 8-12 VWL

keliblue 9-15 VWL 10th Anniversary

Muushka 9-14 VWL 

MiaSRN62 12-15 Dolphin 17-19 BCV*

Maria said 'the 13th before 6 pm is best, but I can make it work on 12/14 too'

Maria, are you wanting to join us on the hay ride?

I'm trying to figure out what night would be best.  I think they have one at 9:30





> Enjoy a Hay Ride at the Fort Wilderness Resort and Campgrounds - Take an old-fashioned, horse-drawn hayride which offers an hour-long scenic tour around Fort Wilderness Campground. Hayrides depart at 7:00pm and 9:30pm nightly from the front of Pioneer Hall. Hayrides are on a first-come, first-served basis only (no reservations!) (dwills)



I think it is $8 pp.  If it was full, it would still be fun to walk around.

How would Wed night on Dec 12 work for everyone?


----------



## Nicoal13

We're heading to OKW in February and I currently have one night booked on the DVC cash discount.

Just got an email from Disney that is a 35% off resorts and OKW is available for that rate. 

Remind me, if I book through CRO....can I link the one night to my other nights that are on points?

I know a groupie will know the answer. I think it's not possible, but a girl can hope. 

Just trying to save on points and would rather pay cash than have to borrow the 42 points needed for that one night. 

Thanks!
Nicole


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Well FIL and my aunt are both home from the hospital now.  FIL is doing really well.  My aunt is still in alot of pain but getting better.  Thanks to everyone for their well wishes!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Nicoal13 said:


> Remind me, if I book through CRO....can I link the one night to my other nights that are on points?



Nope - not possible to link.  But many report being able to stay in the same room.  When you check in at OKW you should talk to them.  Perhaps see if MS can at least note the CRO reservation info in your point reservation.



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Well FIL and my aunt are both home from the hospital now.  FIL is doing really well.  My aunt is still in alot of pain but getting better.  Thanks to everyone for their well wishes!



Good news DLI!  I hope your aunt feels better soon.  


And to try and drum up some FW Hayride Riders - here are a few pictures from our FW sleigh ride 2 years ago:









































My nieces (and DH back by the carriage) with our evening transportation:






And during the day:





















I really don't know how some of these campers can fit in their RV's with all the Christmas decorations they bring along!


----------



## Kathymford

WOW. I had no idea they went that far out. That is so cool. Definitely adding to my to do list in the future. Thanks for the pics Kat!


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka
Let us know about the sleigh ride plans, sounds fun!  We will be there til the 14th, leaving that AM for home


----------



## Muushka

Muushka said:


> *December
> 
> wildernessDad 1-10 VWL
> 
> KAT4DISNEY 1-5 BWV 5-9 BLT
> 
> jimmytammy 3-14 OKW
> 
> DiznyDi/DiznyDad 7-15 VWL
> 
> Inkmahm/Dynaguy 8-12 VWL
> 
> keliblue 9-15 VWL 10th Anniversary
> 
> Muushka 9-14 VWL
> 
> MiaSRN62 12-15 Dolphin 17-19 BCV*
> 
> Maria said 'the 13th before 6 pm is best, but I can make it work on 12/14 too'
> 
> Maria, are you wanting to join us on the hay ride?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what night would be best.  I think they have one at 9:30
> 
> I think it is $8 pp.  If it was full, it would still be fun to walk around.
> 
> How would Wed night on Dec 12 work for everyone?





jimmytammy said:


> Muushka
> Let us know about the sleigh ride plans, sounds fun!  We will be there til the 14th, leaving that AM for home



Hi JT 

It is actually a hay ride.  You don't have to make reservations for it, you just have to pay and hop on!

So the 12th may work for JT


----------



## sleepydog25

Love the pics of FW decorations by the RVers.  Only one family had any up last week, though several others had strings of lights set out to decorate in the coming days.


----------



## keliblue

I really need to add another day to my trip !!


----------



## dizfan

Looking forward to our first stay at VWL.  It's only a couple nights after a January cruise, but the resort looks great.


----------



## wildernessDad

Anybody going to one of the DVC Merry Mixers?  It looks like we're going to the one on December 4.

Let's see.  How many more days to go?  16!  But who's counting!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> Anybody going to one of the DVC Merry Mixers?  It looks like we're going to the one on December 4.
> 
> Let's see.  How many more days to go?  16!  But who's counting!



I expect we'll be at the one on the 4th too.  We'll have to go right when it opens so we can make our CP dinner reservation although I was thinking about changing the time so we don't have to rush.  It'll be the first mixer we've made it to!


----------



## keliblue

wildernessDad said:


> Anybody going to one of the DVC Merry Mixers? It looks like we're going to the one on December 4.
> 
> Let's see. How many more days to go? 16! But who's counting!


 
Yeppers  we'll be at the one on the 11th before heading over to BOMA's for a FAB!! dinner


----------



## DiznyDi

DDad and I hope to be at the Merry Mixer on the 11th, too.  

Muush, we can probably make the hayride on the 12th.  What time?

22 days for us!


----------



## jimmytammy

wildernessDad said:


> Anybody going to one of the DVC Merry Mixers?  It looks like we're going to the one on December 4.
> 
> Let's see.  How many more days to go?  16!  But who's counting!



We are planning on being there, 1st time ever.


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka
The 12th would work for us. What time?


----------



## Muushka

DiznyDi said:


> DDad and I hope to be at the Merry Mixer on the 11th, too.
> 
> Muush, we can probably make the hayride on the 12th.  What time?
> 
> 22 days for us!





jimmytammy said:


> Muushka
> The 12th would work for us. What time?



The second hayride is at 9:30.  We could meet there or at VWL.  
You both have my cell, so we can make firmer plans once we arrive at THE VILLAS OF WILDERNESS LODGE!!!!!  
Sorry for yelling, I'm excited.........


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hubby and I don't land until 8:30 pm. It's sounding iffy for but have tons of fun everyone !

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## MiaSRN62

Muushka said:


> The second hayride is at 9:30.  We could meet there or at VWL.
> You both have my cell, so we can make firmer plans once we arrive at THE VILLAS OF WILDERNESS LODGE!!!!!
> Sorry for yelling, I'm excited.........



Ok...I read back further.....so we don't need reservations ???!!!  What is the difference between the *sleigh ride and the hayride *? Do they go to the same areas ??? If no reservations are needed I think hubby and I might be able to do it  We have the last flight out of Philly that day because Rob has to work---so we land at 8:30.  We'll need to get luggage from baggage claim and pick up our car rental. But we could hit Ft Wilderness 1st (or VWL wherever you all are meeting) and do that first before checking in to the Dolphin. It's just gonna be very tight. Depends on how "on time" our flight is and how quickly we can get car and drive to WDW. Keep us "pencil'd" in please. I have a couple of your cell numbers so I'll text to give you an update.


----------



## MiaSRN62

dizfan said:


> Looking forward to our first stay at VWL.  It's only a couple nights after a January cruise, but the resort looks great.



You'll love it !!!! 




> wildernessdad : Anybody going to one of the DVC Merry Mixers? It looks like we're going to the one on December 4.
> 
> Let's see. How many more days to go? 16! But who's counting!


I'm counting !!!! 27 more days !!!!  Thinking of doing the Merry Mixer on the 18th


----------



## sleepydog25

dizfan said:


> Looking forward to our first stay at VWL. It's only a couple nights after a January cruise, but the resort looks great.


The resort IS great.    I'm not biased whatsoever.  It's quiet, serene, and beautiful--a great way to ease back into life off the boat.


----------



## wildernessDad

The countdown is close to zero.  Can you feel it?  Can you feel the lodge beckon you?  Is the excitement building?  Are you anticipating walking into our beautiful lodge?  Close your eyes now and remember.  Remember how it is to walk into that magnificent lobby.

Gosh it's great.

(i hope i'm not being too silly)


----------



## MiaSRN62

wildernessDad said:


> The countdown is close to zero.  Can you feel it?  Can you feel the lodge beckon you?  Is the excitement building?  Are you anticipating walking into our beautiful lodge?  Close your eyes now and remember.  Remember how it is to walk into that magnificent lobby.
> 
> Gosh it's great.
> 
> (i hope i'm not being too silly)



WD...we love your enthusiasm !!!!!


----------



## keliblue

wildernessDad said:


> The countdown is close to zero. Can you feel it? Can you feel the lodge beckon you? Is the excitement building? Are you anticipating walking into our beautiful lodge? Close your eyes now and remember. Remember how it is to walk into that magnificent lobby.
> 
> Gosh it's great.
> 
> (i hope i'm not being too silly)


 
you just gave me goosy's.. your not being silly with this bunch  we live for that very thing..  we will be heading thru those doors very soon my friend


----------



## srp1103

We will be arriving at the lodge tomorrow afternoon  On out last few trips we have been offered a choice of available rooms and I have not been prepared.  I am gathering that if I get a choice I should request odd numbered room on a higher floor?  I like a nice view, do not want to look at dumpster, parking, or electrical things.  

Also, I am a runner and would like to get in a few short runs (3-4 miles).  Is there a path that connects Wilderness Lodge and Fort Wilderness?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> The countdown is close to zero.  Can you feel it?  Can you feel the lodge beckon you?  Is the excitement building?  Are you anticipating walking into our beautiful lodge?  Close your eyes now and remember.  Remember how it is to walk into that magnificent lobby.
> 
> Gosh it's great.
> 
> (i hope i'm not being too silly)



You??  Silly????  NO WAY MAN!
WD, will we see you while you are at VWL?  Are you going to the meet at BLT on Sat the 8th?



keliblue said:


> you just gave me goosy's.. your not being silly with this bunch  we live for that very thing..  we will be heading thru those doors very soon my friend



Goosy's!  Love that phrase!



srp1103 said:


> We will be arriving at the lodge tomorrow afternoon  On out last few trips we have been offered a choice of available rooms and I have not been prepared.  I am gathering that if I get a choice I should request odd numbered room on a higher floor?  I like a nice view, do not want to look at dumpster, parking, or electrical things.
> 
> Also, I am a runner and would like to get in a few short runs (3-4 miles).  Is there a path that connects Wilderness Lodge and Fort Wilderness?
> 
> Thanks for your help!



I hope someone can answer your question about room numbers, I don't have a clue!  We do ask for higher rooms, but then again we have had rooms on the 1st floor and the patio looked out at the woods and that was nice too.  

Our *Granny *is very handy dandy with the maps and things, so hopefully he (yep, he's a guy ) will come on and help. 
But yes, there is a very nice trail from VWL over to FW.

Have a wonderful trip!

And I notice some new friends here, potential Groupies!! who may want to adopt our signature Moose.  Please be sure to steal yourself one.  Instructions are on the first page.  And I know for a fact that he (the Moose) loves it when people have him in their siggies.



dizfan said:


> Looking forward to our first stay at VWL.  It's only a couple nights after a January cruise, but the resort looks great.



That is such a great idea, VWL after a cruise.  I hate getting off of a ship and driving home.  Great plan!



DiznyDi said:


> DDad and I hope to be at the Merry Mixer on the 11th, too.
> 
> Muush, we can probably make the hayride on the 12th.  What time?
> 
> 22 days for us!



see below 



jimmytammy said:


> Muushka
> The 12th would work for us. What time?



see below 


*We have never done either, the hayride or the sleigh ride.  But I am pretty sure you have to have reservations for the sleigh ride, so I figured we could 'wing it' for the hay ride.  Maybe someone who has done both could help us?


How would Wed the 12th at 9:15  work for everyone?*




Muushka said:


> *December
> 
> wildernessDad 1-10 VWL
> 
> KAT4DISNEY 1-5 BWV 5-9 BLT
> 
> jimmytammy 3-14 OKW
> 
> DiznyDi/DiznyDad 7-15 VWL
> 
> Inkmahm/Dynaguy 8-12 VWL
> 
> keliblue 9-15 VWL 10th Anniversary
> 
> Muushka 9-14 VWL
> 
> MiaSRN62 12-15 Dolphin 17-19 BCV*
> 
> Maria said 'the 13th before 6 pm is best, but I can make it work on 12/14 too'
> 
> Maria, are you wanting to join us on the hay ride?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what night would be best.  I think they have one at 9:30
> 
> *I think it is $8 pp.  If it was full, it would still be fun to walk around.
> 
> How would Wed the 12th at 9:15  work for everyone?*


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Maria, you poor baby! I didn't realize you were coming in at night. Howsabout we change it to the 13th????


Thank you *Muush* for offering to switch, but I think I will take my chances on making that last wagon with you all. We are also traveling with friends and already have plans for Osbourne Lights Thurs night....then we're doing MVMCP on Fri night..
Our friends are on a RC cruise and flying back to WDW from Ft Lauderdale on the 13th. Their plane doesn't land until 6 pm. This is why I mentioned the 13th during the day was good for a meet because they're stuck in Ft Lauderdale until dinner time. I think we might just be able to make that 9:30 pm wagon and then we can check in to the Dolphin afterwards. I will keep ya all posted on how "on time" things go


----------



## wildernessDad

We are still on for December 8 at TOTWL, right?  I changed my dinner reservation to La Hacienda de San Angel at 4:45 pm on that day to make sure we make it there early.  It will be me, DW, DS and DGD.


----------



## Muushka

MiaSRN62 said:


> Thank you *Muush* for offering to switch, but I think I will take my chances on making that last wagon with you all. We are also traveling with friends and already have plans for Osbourne Lights Thurs night....then we're doing MVMCP on Fri night..
> Our friends are on a RC cruise and flying back to WDW from Ft Lauderdale on the 13th. Their plane doesn't land until 6 pm. This is why I mentioned the 13th during the day was good for a meet because they're stuck in Ft Lauderdale until dinner time. I think we might just be able to make that 9:30 pm wagon and then we can check in to the Dolphin afterwards. I will keep ya all posted on how "on time" things go



Okie dokie Maria, I switched everything back to the 12th.  Fingers crossed that you will make it!
If you don't make it, lets plan on seeing each other while you are there.



wildernessDad said:


> We are still on for December 8 at TOTWL, right?  I changed my dinner reservation to La Hacienda de San Angel at 4:45 pm on that day to make sure we make it there early.  It will be me, DW, DS and DGD.



Yuppers, we are still on for the 8th


----------



## sleepydog25

srp1103 said:


> We will be arriving at the lodge tomorrow afternoon On out last few trips we have been offered a choice of available rooms and I have not been prepared. I am gathering that if I get a choice I should request odd numbered room on a higher floor? I like a nice view, do not want to look at dumpster, parking, or electrical things.
> 
> Also, I am a runner and would like to get in a few short runs (3-4 miles). Is there a path that connects Wilderness Lodge and Fort Wilderness?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


As we were just there last week, and as I am an avid runner, as well, let me answer your questions.
1)  Yes, go for odd-numbered rooms as they are the ones facing Bay Lake, though most rooms even on that side mostly have views of trees with glimpses of the lake.
2)  I'd ask for a room with a pool view, as well, since that generally reduces the number of trees between you and Bay Lake, plus it can give you a nice people watching balcony on occasion.  Additionally, if you're close to the pool, you won't be close to the dumpster which is at the far end of the building.
3)  I'd go for a room on the third floor or higher.  You can actually catch good glimpses of Wishes above the main Lodge!
4)  There is a path that connects WL to FW; in fact, there are two in a manner of speaking.
     a)  The most well-known is the paved bike trail that follows beside the WL bus stop and gets to FW right at one mile.  
     b)  The lesser known is the nature trail that begins next to the bike and boat rental building.  It's a sandy trail that roughly parallels Bay Lake.  There are two points along that nature trail where you can head off to the right and join up with the paved trail.  The first is about 1/3 of a mile out and the second a bit over half a mile.  OR you can continue along the path as it follows Bay Lake (you get nice views of CR to your left) and not veer off.  About 3/4 of a mile you will come to a CM parking area that has a basketball goal, fencing, a few outbuildings, and cars.  You can only go to the right and follow the access road which leads you to the stables at FW where you then meet with the main paved trail as it enters FW.  That route is not quite a mile but quieter.  
5)  Once at FW, I head toward the RV parking areas since this time of year they will be decorated for Christmas (some were already up last week), and you can run to the campground area, too.  You can easily add another mile or two to the run by hoofing it around FW before heading back.  Be prepared for wildlife.  In my runs over the years, I've seen deer, rabbits, turtles, and even a hawk with prey in its talons.  Very cool.  

Hope this helps!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Muushka said:


> Okie dokie Maria, I switched everything back to the 12th.  Fingers crossed that you will make it!
> If you don't make it, lets plan on seeing each other while you are there.



Absolutely !


----------



## Granny

srp1103 said:


> Also, I am a runner and would like to get in a few short runs (3-4 miles).  Is there a path that connects Wilderness Lodge and Fort Wilderness?
> 
> Thanks for your help!



Muushka and Sleepydog have given you some great information and tips already, so I'll just add this visual map of the path from VWL to Fort Wilderness.  This is the Path A that Sleepy described:






Enjoy your stay!!


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> Muushka and Sleepydog have given you some great information and tips already, so I'll just add this visual map of the path from VWL to Fort Wilderness.  This is the Path A that Sleepy described:
> 
> Enjoy your stay!!



You are too kind Granny.  The only tip I gave was to watch for your map!

Hi Granny .  Looking forward to your Disney vacation?


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> b)  The lesser known is the nature trail that begins next to the bike and boat rental building.  It's a sandy trail that roughly parallels Bay Lake.  There are two points along that nature trail where you can head off to the right and join up with the paved trail.  The first is about 1/3 of a mile out and the second a bit over half a mile.  OR you can continue along the path as it follows Bay Lake (you get nice views of CR to your left) and not veer off.  About 3/4 of a mile you will come to a CM parking area that has a basketball goal, fencing, a few outbuildings, and cars.  You can only go to the right and follow the access road which leads you to the stables at FW where you then meet with the main paved trail as it enters FW.  That route is not quite a mile but quieter.



I will definitely be walking this path next month.  I've done the main path but never this one.  Sounds beautiful.      

Have a great weekend all!


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> You are too kind Granny.  The only tip I gave was to watch for your map!
> 
> Hi Granny .  Looking forward to your Disney vacation?



Hey Muush! 

You may have written the understatement of the year!  Still five weeks to go but definitely looking forward to Christmas at the Lodge.  

And looking forward to some Groupie meet reports and pictures in the mean time!!


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> And looking forward to some Groupie meet reports and pictures in the mean time!!



Granny we should try to have our own groupie meet!  We'll be there the same time as you.


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> I will definitely be walking this path next month. I've done the main path but never this one. Sounds beautiful.
> 
> Have a great weekend all!


It is a superb path and one rarely taken (once past the second turn-off) except for CMs who occasionally pass by in their golf carts.  Often, I will run out via the nature trail then come back on the main path.  Enjoy!


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> Yuppers, we are still on for the 8th



Great!


----------



## Granny

horselover said:


> Granny we should try to have our own groupie meet!  We'll be there the same time as you.



That sounds like a plan!  

I'll send you a PM so we can work on a good time for a get together.


----------



## Tinks "SS"

YAY!! I can finally post over here now. We have been longing to try VWL since our first trip as DVC owners in 09. We have booked our first trip here for next June. I really wanted a 1 BR but due to lack of points, went with a studio instead. My DH and I are so excited to stay here. Thanks for letting me stalk this thread and dream about staying here.


----------



## sleepydog25

Tinks "SS";46736282 said:
			
		

> YAY!! I can finally post over here now. We have been longing to try VWL since our first trip as DVC owners in 09. We have booked our first trip here for next June. I really wanted a 1 BR but due to lack of points, went with a studio instead. My DH and I are so excited to stay here. Thanks for letting me stalk this thread and dream about staying here.


Congrats and welcome to the best resort in the World!  Not that any of us are biased or anything like that.    I'm sure you'll have a great time!


----------



## Muushka

Tinks "SS";46736282 said:
			
		

> YAY!! I can finally post over here now. We have been longing to try VWL since our first trip as DVC owners in 09. We have booked our first trip here for next June. I really wanted a 1 BR but due to lack of points, went with a studio instead. My DH and I are so excited to stay here. Thanks for letting me stalk this thread and dream about staying here.



*Hey, Tinks!  Don't you know that we accept absolutely everyone on this thread regardless of everything!
The love of the Lodge is all that is needed.

Come, sit with us on the porch.  Have something to drink and tell us what you love about our beloved VWL.
And, if you are so inclined, please grab a Moosie for your signature.  He loves it when people show him off.*


PS We will be going in June also, what week for you?  We are going the second week.


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies Tinks "SS"

PM me if you want me to post your dates on the vacation list on the 1st page


----------



## blossomz

Tink SS....Hey!!  Another new face round these parts!  We love new groupies!  Come join us and pull up a rocker!  Welcome!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Aaarrrrggggg!!! Please forgive my rambling but I'm back to continue with my trip dilema - darn that low airfare to Hawaii.  However it's just low enough to make me think but not low enough from Reno to make it a definite.  Yesterday was grey and rainy - just yuck weather.  So I was getting more input from DH about staying with our WDW trip or switching to Hawaii.  The input - he's 50/50.   

Hawaii is so nice - my first trip there was in 1975 with my parents and I have this awesome picture of my Dad with one of the hula girls at a luau and he has about as big of a grin as I ever saw him have!   

Oahu isn't our top island but I've learned there is a lot that DH hasn't done there, including Pearl Harbor so we'd have some things we'd need to get out and see.  But - Christmas time at WDW is my fav.  And to be there during a groupie meet and the timing was working out perfectly for the Merry Mixer too.  

I think I may be off to flip a coin.  If I'm fine with however it turns out then it's good.  If I don't like the flip then I know which way to go.    Will we be saying Mele Kalikimaka?  Or just a good old Merry Christmas?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Welcome Tinks "SS"!  And congrats on your reservation at VWL - you'll love it I'm certain!!!

Have any other Groupies seen John Carter?  It's made it to the movie channels so DH and I watched it last night.  I Liked it!  (Better than Avatar IMO  )  What an amazing story thought up by Edgar Rice Burroughs in 1912.  I could see how the story had so much influence on 20th century sci-fi writers and directors.  Thanks goodness for DVR's though - I never read the books so I needed a little rewinding to catch a few things.


----------



## Kathymford

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Welcome Tinks "SS"!  And congrats on your reservation at VWL - you'll love it I'm certain!!!
> 
> Have any other Groupies seen John Carter?  It's made it to the movie channels so DH and I watched it last night.  I Liked it!  (Better than Avatar IMO  )  What an amazing story thought up by Edgar Rice Burroughs in 1912.  I could see how the story had so much influence on 20th century sci-fi writers and directors.  Thanks goodness for DVR's though - I never read the books so I needed a little rewinding to catch a few things.



We caught John Carter in the theaters, despite all the bad press. And we were pleasantly surprised also.


----------



## Muushka

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Aaarrrrggggg!!! Please forgive my rambling but I'm back to continue with my trip dilema - darn that low airfare to Hawaii.  However it's just low enough to make me think but not low enough from Reno to make it a definite.  Yesterday was grey and rainy - just yuck weather.  So I was getting more input from DH about staying with our WDW trip or switching to Hawaii.  The input - he's 50/50.
> 
> Hawaii is so nice - my first trip there was in 1975 with my parents and I have this awesome picture of my Dad with one of the hula girls at a luau and he has about as big of a grin as I ever saw him have!
> 
> Oahu isn't our top island but I've learned there is a lot that DH hasn't done there, including Pearl Harbor so we'd have some things we'd need to get out and see.  But - Christmas time at WDW is my fav.  And to be there during a groupie meet and the timing was working out perfectly for the Merry Mixer too.
> 
> I think I may be off to flip a coin.  If I'm fine with however it turns out then it's good.  If I don't like the flip then I know which way to go.    Will we be saying Mele Kalikimaka?  Or just a good old Merry Christmas?



Ah.  What a dilemma!  We have never been to Hawaii, it is on our bucket list.  Good luck with your decision!



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Welcome Tinks "SS"!  And congrats on your reservation at VWL - you'll love it I'm certain!!!
> 
> Have any other Groupies seen John Carter?  It's made it to the movie channels so DH and I watched it last night.  I Liked it!  (Better than Avatar IMO  )  What an amazing story thought up by Edgar Rice Burroughs in 1912.  I could see how the story had so much influence on 20th century sci-fi writers and directors.  Thanks goodness for DVR's though - I never read the books so I needed a little rewinding to catch a few things.



Too funny.  I just read your post and asked Mr Muush who John Carter was.  He proceeded to say exactly what you just wrote and it is in our Netflix queue.  Who knew??  I'll let you know what he says when he watches it.  I'm not a fan of sci-fi.


----------



## Granny

Hey Groupies, just thought you'd enjoy this thread....

"VWL Owners, Now I Get It"

Always nice to hear someone who comes to WL/VWL with their minds open, willing to try something new.  While no resort appeals to everyone, I do think VWL remains a fairly hidden gem in the DVC repertoire.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Have any other Groupies seen John Carter?  It's made it to the movie channels so DH and I watched it last night.  I Liked it!  (Better than Avatar IMO  )  What an amazing story thought up by Edgar Rice Burroughs in 1912.  I could see how the story had so much influence on 20th century sci-fi writers and directors.  Thanks goodness for DVR's though - I never read the books so I needed a little rewinding to catch a few things.



I just recorded this last night on the DVR, not really knowing anything about the story or even the bad press the movie got.  I enjoy sci fi quite a bit and so I think I will enjoy this story as well.  Thanks for the encouragement to watch it at some point soon!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Kathymford said:


> We caught John Carter in the theaters, despite all the bad press. And we were pleasantly surprised also.







Muushka said:


> Ah.  What a dilemma!  We have never been to Hawaii, it is on our bucket list.  Good luck with your decision!
> 
> Thanks Muushka!  DH started saying 51/49 Hawaii early this afternoon.  Now he says Hawaii since we'd be there over Dec 7th and we thought it would be touching to try and get to Pearl Harbor that day.  Tickets are gone to go over to the memorial though unless we could get there early for any that they hold back.
> 
> Too funny.  I just read your post and asked Mr Muush who John Carter was.  He proceeded to say exactly what you just wrote and it is in our Netflix queue.  Who knew??  I'll let you know what he says when he watches it.  I'm not a fan of sci-fi.





Granny said:


> I just recorded this last night on the DVR, not really knowing anything about the story or even the bad press the movie got.  I enjoy sci fi quite a bit and so I think I will enjoy this story as well.  Thanks for the encouragement to watch it at some point soon!



I look forward to hearing what Mr Muush and you (Granny) think of it.  Personally I believe that a different name for it would have helped a ton.  Like you both of you I didn't have any idea what it was about when it was first released!


----------



## bumbershoot

Hi there!

I promise I'll keep on reading this thread, but for now, a little question.  We have two nights in a Studio coming up in Feb, though the first night is literally just the night, because our flight lands around midnight.  

What are the "must see" places in the lodge?  We did a quick walk-around of the lobby on our first trip to WDW (Dec '10) while staying elsewhere, enough time to have DS's picture taken at the tree in the lobby, but I was so overwhelmed by *everything* on that trip I might as well have not been there.  This time I want to be aware!

So in the very limited time we have there, what should I make SURE we see?  


OK, back to reading.


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies bumbershoot!!!!

There are lots of nooks and crannies at WL/VWL to explore for sure.  Be sure to take in some time to enjoy the Carolwood Pacific Room, the fireplace, leather chairs, checkers and Walts personal train cars from his home are among the highlights in the area.  The sculptured wood carvings in the lobby of the villas are something to see.  Take in the faint music, western themed that fits so well.   At night, notice the lanterns flicker as you hear the crickets chirp.  

Others can chime in with so much more as I have only touched the surface. 

Enjoy!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Kathymford said:


> We caught John Carter in the theaters, despite all the bad press. And we were pleasantly surprised also.



I have a friend who is what I would say is a groupie of ERB.  He says the bad press was mostly on the internet by people who never even saw it.  He thought it was a very good movie, and I know I'm looking forward to seeing it too!


----------



## tea pot

Muushka said:


> Oh boy, we love going to FW to see the campers.  We did that a few years back and it was one of the highlights of our visit.
> 
> Anyone interested in an evening walking from VWL over to FW to see the decorations????
> 
> So Di, what time is The condo assoc. mtg on the 13th?
> 
> *For anyone going to VWL while we are there (Dec 8-14),
> we will go shopping Sunday the 18th.
> Let us know if you need us to pick up anything at the grocery store:
> water, ice cream, soda, coffee, adult beverages; you name it
> (except eggs, we always get those at the Mercantile because
> Mr Muush always breaks them )*
> 
> I have to say, I am very excited about this trip.
> For a host of reason.  Seeing fellow Groupies being one of the major ones!



  I miss all you guys 
I hope you all are going again next year.


----------



## twinmom108

Heard the Christmas tree is already up in the WL lobby.  I saw that tree once in 2000.  Been dreaming for the last 12 years of being able to stay at WL during the Christmas season.  In 5 days we arrive at VWL for a 2 week stay & my dream will finally come true!  So excited!


----------



## keliblue

twinmom108 said:


> Heard the Christmas tree is already up in the WL lobby. I saw that tree once in 2000. Been dreaming for the last 12 years of being able to stay at WL during the Christmas season. In 5 days we arrive at VWL for a 2 week stay & my dream will finally come true! So excited!


 
Ohhhhhhhh two weeks at the lodge !!  I'm so jealous   wishing you the most wonderful trip EVER !!


----------



## sleepydog25

twinmom108 said:


> Heard the Christmas tree is already up in the WL lobby. I saw that tree once in 2000. Been dreaming for the last 12 years of being able to stay at WL during the Christmas season. In 5 days we arrive at VWL for a 2 week stay & my dream will finally come true! So excited!


We left a week ago today, and according to Ranger Jack, the tree was to go up that day.  Sigh.  You will love the tree, as well as all the decorations at the Lodge, including over in the Villas lobby.  Make sure to have your picture taken in front of the tree!  (P.S. I'm envious.)  

*bumbershoot *- All that *jimmytammy* says is great stuff, and I would add not to forget the outdoor areas such as the nature trail that heads out behind the bike rental shop, the geyser near the main pool that goes off every hour or so, and just sitting on the beach at night while the EWP plays out on Bay Lake; meanwhile, you can often catch some of the higher explosions of Wishes off toward MK, as well.  Finally, if you go up on the fourth floor of the main Lodge, the Sunrise Terrace overlooks the pool area and provides a superb view of Bay Lake, the pool/hot tubs, the geyser, and the flowing stream coming out of the lobby itself.  Great place to sit down and drink coffee or enjoy your favorite libation.


----------



## twinmom108

keliblue said:


> Ohhhhhhhh two weeks at the lodge !!  I'm so jealous   wishing you the most wonderful trip EVER !!



Thanks so much!  We've never stayed in just one room at WDW for that length of time before.  We're leaving our sons at home so it's just me & DH in a 1 bdrm villa for 14 nights. After 2 years of planning, I think given the time of year it can't be anything less than wonderful & Magical.  (unless of course if we get the "dumpster view"room)


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Aloha!*  After 1 hour on the phone with MS, a very nice, knowledgeable CM and a couple of glitches in the system (one that they just couldn't overcome but they took care of us as best they could) we are now going to see what's happening at Aulani!  Though DH said he was good either way he only talked about Hawaii - even I could figure that one out.  

I'll miss the Christmas decorations and activities that I had been planning for 11 months and especially the groupie meet.    And my Member ornament will have to come from Ebay instead of the mixer but we're excited.  Next year though - Dec at WDW or bust!!!!

Pet sitter is arranged, airlines booked, rooms booked, car booked.  Still have to cancel our WDW dining but otherwise all switched.

JT - could you please remove us from our Dec 1-9 WDW stay and substitute Dec 5-12 at Aulani?  And also put us down for Feb 1-10th at BC/BCV for my convention.


----------



## blossomz

OMG Kat that is so awesome!  I can't wait to plan a trip to Aulani.  A friend just got back and raved about it!!

I'm with you for next December!!!


----------



## Kathymford

I'm in for next December too!! I am jealous of everyone's plans this December; both WDW and Aulani!!


----------



## Muushka

twinmom108 said:


> Heard the Christmas tree is already up in the WL lobby.  I saw that tree once in 2000.  Been dreaming for the last 12 years of being able to stay at WL during the Christmas season.  In 5 days we arrive at VWL for a 2 week stay & my dream will finally come true!  So excited!



Oh twinmom108, I hope you have a most magical time at our beloved VWL.  May all your dreams come true.



tea pot said:


> I miss all you guys
> I hope you all are going again next year.



TP, we will certainly miss you this year.  You are a special person indeed.

We will be going in June, second week, and you?



bumbershoot said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I promise I'll keep on reading this thread, but for now, a little question.  We have two nights in a Studio coming up in Feb, though the first night is literally just the night, because our flight lands around midnight.
> 
> What are the "must see" places in the lodge?  We did a quick walk-around of the lobby on our first trip to WDW (Dec '10) while staying elsewhere, enough time to have DS's picture taken at the tree in the lobby, but I was so overwhelmed by *everything* on that trip I might as well have not been there.  This time I want to be aware!
> 
> So in the very limited time we have there, what should I make SURE we see?
> 
> 
> OK, back to reading.



Hello there!

Is this your first stay at VWL?  As I re-read, I think yes/

What we enjoy is visiting all the little alcoves at the main Lodge.  Sitting out on the different porches and sitting at the different fireplaces between the Lodge and the Villas.

We also enjoy catching the Electrical Parade each evening.  And walking thru the main lobby at all times during our visit.  We enjoy people watching, when they first enter the lobby and look up, and jaw drops....fun!

Walking around the courtyard, viewing the falls from different vantage points and getting pictures.  Just fun!

Use your nose to smell the wonderful smells in the Lobby and your ears to hear the wonderful music and different sounds that are there.  Of course there are lots of eye-candy sights there!  Visit the Mercantile, that is a fun place!

I hope your trip is magical.  Magical as it always is for us.....


----------



## DiznyDi

Wow, new groupies!
WELCOME bumbershoot and twinmom108! What fun having new groupies in our midsts.

For both of you, upon check-in, ask if there is opportunity for you to be Flag Family.  One family per day is taken to the Lodge rooftop and helps the Lodge Ranger raise the flags; 4 to be exact.  It's a wonderful opportunity for photos and to gaze over the World.  This is not something that can be pre-arranged or reserved.  First come, first served at check-in.  twinmom108, with a 2 week stay you have a really good shot at it.

Kathy, we'll miss you at our meet, but I know you'll have a great time at Aulani.

tea pot, we'll miss you, too!


----------



## twokats

Welcome to all the new groupies.  If you also want to be on the birthday or anniversary list, pm me!!


We join the ones that are jealous we cannot be with the December groupies, but it looks like next years groupie meet is already shaping up.  Kati and I are counting the days until we make our December 2013 reservation.  Looking forward to December 2013, but since I am not one to wish time away, I will enjoy the year until it gets here.  Plus I guess two cruises will help pass the time.


Well, I can now report that the car search is over.  We were going to look a little more, but we fell in love with and purchased the 2012 Toyota Camry SE Limited Edition.  I will tell you we are calling the color ' Mickey Pants Red'!!!!  Here she is!


----------



## jimmytammy

Gotcha KAT4!!


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats said:


> Welcome to all the new groupies.  If you also want to be on the birthday or anniversary list, pm me!!
> 
> 
> We join the ones that are jealous we cannot be with the December groupies, but it looks like next years groupie meet is already shaping up.  Kati and I are counting the days until we make our December 2013 reservation.  Looking forward to December 2013, but since I am not one to wish time away, I will enjoy the year until it gets here.  Plus I guess two cruises will help pass the time.
> 
> 
> Well, I can now report that the car search is over.  We were going to look a little more, but we fell in love with and purchased the 2012 Toyota Camry SE Limited Edition.  I will tell you we are calling the color ' Mickey Pants Red'!!!!  Here she is!



Sweet looking ride


----------



## MiaSRN62

Congrats *Kathy* ! You'll be stylin' in that one !


----------



## MiaSRN62

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Aloha!*  After 1 hour on the phone with MS, a very nice, knowledgeable CM and a couple of glitches in the system (one that they just couldn't overcome but they took care of us as best they could) we are now going to see what's happening at Aulani!  Though DH said he was good either way he only talked about Hawaii - even I could figure that one out.
> 
> I'll miss the Christmas decorations and activities that I had been planning for 11 months and especially the groupie meet.    And my Member ornament will have to come from Ebay instead of the mixer but we're excited.  Next year though - Dec at WDW or bust!!!!
> 
> Pet sitter is arranged, airlines booked, rooms booked, car booked.  Still have to cancel our WDW dining but otherwise all switched.
> 
> JT - could you please remove us from our Dec 1-9 WDW stay and substitute Dec 5-12 at Aulani?  And also put us down for Feb 1-10th at BC/BCV for my convention.


WHOAH *Kathy* !!! You lucky duck !!!! Can't wait to hear all about it ! Hawaii is one of my dreams! 

*Teapot* ! Gonna miss you !


----------



## horselover

Twokats - nice wheels!            Congrats!

Kat - congratulations on HI!  Excellent choice.     

29 days to go!!!


----------



## Muushka

DiznyDi said:


> Wow, new groupies!
> WELCOME bumbershoot and twinmom108! What fun having new groupies in our midsts.
> 
> For both of you, upon check-in, ask if there is opportunity for you to be Flag Family.  One family per day is taken to the Lodge rooftop and helps the Lodge Ranger raise the flags; 4 to be exact.  It's a wonderful opportunity for photos and to gaze over the World.  This is not something that can be pre-arranged or reserved.  First come, first served at check-in.  twinmom108, with a 2 week stay you have a really good shot at it.
> 
> Kathy, we'll miss you at our meet, but I know you'll have a great time at Aulani.
> 
> tea pot, we'll miss you, too!



Speaking of Flag Families......if anyone signs up and wants 2 very large kids to join them, we're game!



horselover said:


> Twokats - nice wheels!            Congrats!
> 
> Kat - congratulations on HI!  Excellent choice.
> 
> 29 days to go!!!



Yeah for the Groupie Kats!!

Spiffy new car for one and Hawaii for the other!!!


----------



## gmi3804

Can someone point me to a link where I can see the floor plans for each floor of the Villas? I'd like to see where each villa is located, with numbers. 

D the corner villas overlooking the pool have more windows than the typical villa? Are these one-bedrooms with a second lock off option?

Thanks!


----------



## sleepydog25

gmi3804 said:


> Can someone point me to a link where I can see the floor plans for each floor of the Villas? I'd like to see where each villa is located, with numbers.
> 
> D the corner villas overlooking the pool have more windows than the typical villa? Are these one-bedrooms with a second lock off option?
> 
> Thanks!


Here's a start:  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=45704662&postcount=10


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies gmi3804!!!!


----------



## Granny

bumbershoot said:


> Hi there!
> 
> What are the "must see" places in the lodge?  We did a quick walk-around of the lobby on our first trip to WDW (Dec '10) while staying elsewhere, enough time to have DS's picture taken at the tree in the lobby, but I was so overwhelmed by *everything* on that trip I might as well have not been there.  This time I want to be aware!
> 
> So in the very limited time we have there, what should I make SURE we see?



You have gotten some wonderful tips from the VWL experts, and I'll toss in one more that I don't know that anyone has mentioned.  Something you might enjoy with your DS is the Hidden Mickey hunt at the Lodge and VWL.  Go to Guest Services and ask for the Hidden Mickey clue sheet and then spend time tracking them down.  It's a lot of fun, but they are not always easy to spot!

Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## tea pot

*To all of my Dear Groupie Friends and to all New Groupies

       Have a Happy Thanksgiving* !!!!


----------



## Linda67

Hello everyone and Happy Thanksgiving from London 

So I am getting way ahead of myself here but we have just booked our flights for December 2013 and wanted to say at the VWL for pretty much our whole vacation

It's our home resort but as a fairly new DVC Member we have only stayed at the Villas once before and that was only for one night (stayed at the Lodge previously)

We are so excited at the prospect of seeing all of the holiday decorations and I know this is a popular time to stay at the Villas, but what are my chances of securing 11 nights in a studio if I book right on my 11 month window?

I wasn't sure if I would end up only getting a small selection of my chosen dates (3rd - 14th December) as we didn't really want to switch resorts 

Thanks everyone for this wonderful thread 

It's going to be a long countdown so this thread will help me get through


----------



## Muushka

Linda67 said:


> Hello everyone and Happy Thanksgiving from London
> 
> So I am getting way ahead of myself here but we have just booked our flights for December 2013 and wanted to say at the VWL for pretty much our whole vacation
> 
> It's our home resort but as a fairly new DVC Member we have only stayed at the Villas once before and that was only for one night (stayed at the Lodge previously)
> 
> We are so excited at the prospect of seeing all of the holiday decorations and I know this is a popular time to stay at the Villas, but what are my chances of securing 11 nights in a studio if I book right on my 11 month window?
> 
> I wasn't sure if I would end up only getting a small selection of my chosen dates (3rd - 14th December) as we didn't really want to switch resorts
> 
> Thanks everyone for this wonderful thread
> 
> It's going to be a long countdown so this thread will help me get through



*Welcome Linda, to the happiest thread on the Dis.*

*First, as someone who has booked just about every Dec for the past 12 years, I would say your chances are excellent!  
What a wonderful long vacation you will have at our beloved Lodge.  

Visit us when you can.  We love to get excited with our fellow VWL Groupies future vacations.*


----------



## Linda67

Muushka said:
			
		

> Welcome Linda, to the happiest thread on the Dis.
> 
> First, as someone who has booked just about every Dec for the past 12 years, I would say your chances are excellent!
> What a wonderful long vacation you will have at our beloved Lodge.
> 
> Visit us when you can.  We love to get excited with our fellow VWL Groupies future vacations.



Well you have just made my day 

You guys are all so welcoming, I will be sure to keep on checking in from now on and drive you all crazy with my over excitement !!!!!


----------



## gmi3804

jimmytammy said:


> Welcome to the groupies gmi3804!!!!



Thank you!!!!



Looking forward to my first VWL stay next May!


----------



## horselover

Welcome to the groupies gmi3804 & Linda67!!!     

Linda I agree with Muushka.  I think your chance are very good.  Just be sure to call exactly at 9:00 a.m. on your 11 mo. window or better yet you can do it online at 8:00 a.m. on your 11 mo. window.  Then continue to add on days until you reach 11 nights.  11 nights sounds like heaven!    


Happy Thanksgiving Groupies!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Welcome to our Groupies Group *gmi3804 & Linda67* !!!

And HAPPY THANKSGIVING to all my VWL pals !!!!


----------



## Kathymford

horselover said:


> Linda I agree with Muushka.  I think your chance are very good.  Just be sure to call exactly at 9:00 a.m. on your 11 mo. window or better yet you can do it online at 8:00 a.m. on your 11 mo. window.  Then continue to add on days until you reach 11 nights.  11 nights sounds like heaven!



Is that how you have to do it? I have been an owner for a couple of years now, but have actually NEVER booked at the 11 month window!! I have to book each day one by one? I'm looking to book next December at almost the exact same time as Linda (Dec 4-8..I think. Might need more...)


----------



## wildernessDad

Kathymford said:


> Is that how you have to do it? I have been an owner for a couple of years now, but have actually NEVER booked at the 11 month window!! I have to book each day one by one? I'm looking to book next December at almost the exact same time as Linda (Dec 4-8..I think. Might need more...)



You can book the first 7 nights and then call back to add the other days.


----------



## tea pot

*Linda 67 gmi3804*

 Woo Hoo  New Groupies

Linda I agree with the others you shouldn't have a problem
I'm hoping to be booking right there with you,
Dec. 2013 is a long way off but just hang out right here and the time will fly
not to mention you'll have a bunch of groupie friends in the end

Hey Jimmy's am I jumping the gun on a Dec 2013 meet 
my God  bless us and keep us all till then

Opps! now back to the pies


----------



## Nicoal13

Happy Thanksgiving Groupies! Hope you all are able to enjoy the holiday with family and friends. Remember how lucky we all are to enjoy the freedoms we have and those who have sacrificed so that we can enjoy them.

Nicole


----------



## Muushka

Nicoal13 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Groupies! Hope you all are able to enjoy the holiday with family and friends. Remember how lucky we all are to enjoy the freedoms we have and those who have sacrificed so that we can enjoy them.
> 
> Nicole



Well said Nicole.  Thank you to our servicemen for their sacrifice for all of us.  We have much to be thankful for.

*Happy Thanksgiving to all of my Old and New Groupie friends  *


----------



## eliza61

Happy thanksgiving gang.  Have a blessed day.


----------



## keliblue

Happy Thanksgiving groupies   have a wonderful Turkey day


----------



## Inkmahm

Wow, I am at least 60 pages behind on this thread with no hope of ever catching up.  I'm back in time to wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving though!  I have two pumpkin pies to mke tonight and then I am ready for tomorrow.  Looking forward to a day with family.

We leave next Wed for WDW so I'm checking in to see if there have been any meets set up for early December.  We are there 11/29 to 12/1 and then cruising on the Fantasy 12/1 to 12/8.  We come back and are at the VWL 12/8 to 12/12.  My sister and niece are joining us for the cruise and for the day before and after the cruise.  So what have I missed- any meets while I am there so we can stop in and say hello in person?

After the WDW trip I have just a couple days to get things ready at home and then I get my right knee replaced on 12/17.   The left knee is doing pretty good but I'm still taking painkillers so that helps a lot.  I'm looking forward to getting the right one done and being over with surgery for awhile.  I hope.  I am no so afraid this time because I know what is ahead of me and know that I can do it.  

Did I miss any other big news in the last couple months since I've been here?


----------



## horselover

Kathymford said:


> Is that how you have to do it? I have been an owner for a couple of years now, but have actually NEVER booked at the 11 month window!! I have to book each day one by one? I'm looking to book next December at almost the exact same time as Linda (Dec 4-8..I think. Might need more...)





wildernessDad said:


> You can book the first 7 nights and then call back to add the other days.



What WD said!


----------



## rfassett

Welcome to the new Groupies!!! Pull up a rocker and let's chat.

Happy Thanksgiving to all of the Groupies - both to each of you and to all of yours. May tomorrow be a day of great blessing to each of you! I know that some of us have lost, over the past year, someone that we love. My prayer is that you can surround yourself with family and friends that love you without measure. But whatever the case, know that you are all in my prayers, and I am thankful for each of you!

As for me and mine, tomorrow will be very laid back because on Friday we pack Eric and load the Uhaul and we leave for Clermont, Fl on Saturday. We move him into his apartment on Monday and Rebecca and I will head for home on Tuesday.  Some time during the 36 hours or so that we are within 10 minutes of Disney, I plan to mozzie on over to the Lodge and check out the decorations. And Eric starts his employ as a cast member on Wednesday.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hope all of my fellow groupies who I am so thankful for have a wonderful Thanksgiving!!!!


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> Sweet looking ride





MiaSRN62 said:


> Congrats *Kathy* ! You'll be stylin' in that one !





horselover said:


> Twokats - nice wheels!            Congrats!





Muushka said:


> Yeah for the Groupie Kats!!
> 
> Spiffy new car for one and Hawaii for the other!!!



The car is great!  I am still learning it, but I was totally impressed with the amount of miles I got with my first tank of gas.



tea pot said:


> *To all of my Dear Groupie Friends and to all New Groupies
> 
> Have a Happy Thanksgiving* !!!!



Ditto to the sentiments of the picture and the thought.  I hope each and everyone enjoys the day and their family and friends.



Linda67 said:


> Hello everyone and Happy Thanksgiving from London
> 
> So I am getting way ahead of myself here but we have just booked our flights for December 2013 and wanted to say at the VWL for pretty much our whole vacation
> 
> It's our home resort but as a fairly new DVC Member we have only stayed at the Villas once before and that was only for one night (stayed at the Lodge previously)
> 
> We are so excited at the prospect of seeing all of the holiday decorations and I know this is a popular time to stay at the Villas, but what are my chances of securing 11 nights in a studio if I book right on my 11 month window?
> 
> I wasn't sure if I would end up only getting a small selection of my chosen dates (3rd - 14th December) as we didn't really want to switch resorts
> 
> Thanks everyone for this wonderful thread
> 
> It's going to be a long countdown so this thread will help me get through



I will be right there with you since those are pretty much the same dates that DD and I have picked out.  Like you we are counting the days!!!



tea pot said:


> *Linda 67 gmi3804*
> 
> Woo Hoo  New Groupies
> 
> Linda I agree with the others you shouldn't have a problem
> I'm hoping to be booking right there with you,
> Dec. 2013 is a long way off but just hang out right here and the time will fly
> not to mention you'll have a bunch of groupie friends in the end
> 
> Hey Jimmy's am I jumping the gun on a Dec 2013 meet
> my God  bless us and keep us all till then
> 
> Opps! now back to the pies



I don't think you are jumping the gun, looks like there are three of us and hopefully quite a few more also.



Inkmahm said:


> Wow, I am at least 60 pages behind on this thread with no hope of ever catching up.  I'm back in time to wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving though!  I have two pumpkin pies to mke tonight and then I am ready for tomorrow.  Looking forward to a day with family.
> 
> We leave next Wed for WDW so I'm checking in to see if there have been any meets set up for early December.  We are there 11/29 to 12/1 and then cruising on the Fantasy 12/1 to 12/8.  We come back and are at the VWL 12/8 to 12/12.  My sister and niece are joining us for the cruise and for the day before and after the cruise.  So what have I missed- any meets while I am there so we can stop in and say hello in person?
> 
> After the WDW trip I have just a couple days to get things ready at home and then I get my right knee replaced on 12/17.   The left knee is doing pretty good but I'm still taking painkillers so that helps a lot.  I'm looking forward to getting the right one done and being over with surgery for awhile.  I hope.  I am no so afraid this time because I know what is ahead of me and know that I can do it.
> 
> Did I miss any other big news in the last couple months since I've been here?



Glad to hear from you again.  Enjoy your trip.  The Fantasy is great.  Is yours an eastern or western?  The ship is beautiful and I know it will take another cruise or two on it to learn everything and see it all.  As I said enjoy and the main biggie in my life is at the top of page 161.  


Happy Thanksgiving to all the groupies (new and old) and good luck to those that will be out on Black Friday!


----------



## sleepydog25

Linda67 said:


> Hello everyone and Happy Thanksgiving from London
> 
> So I am getting way ahead of myself here but we have just booked our flights for December 2013 and wanted to say at the VWL for pretty much our whole vacation
> 
> It's our home resort but as a fairly new DVC Member we have only stayed at the Villas once before and that was only for one night (stayed at the Lodge previously)
> 
> We are so excited at the prospect of seeing all of the holiday decorations and I know this is a popular time to stay at the Villas, but what are my chances of securing 11 nights in a studio if I book right on my 11 month window?
> 
> I wasn't sure if I would end up only getting a small selection of my chosen dates (3rd - 14th December) as we didn't really want to switch resorts
> 
> Thanks everyone for this wonderful thread
> 
> It's going to be a long countdown so this thread will help me get through


It's never too early to plan and welcome!  Just to echo several others, you shouldn't have any issue getting what you want 11 months out.  That's one of the advantages of owning at VWL.  

Happy Turkey Day to all!


----------



## Linda67

Thanks for all the help and advice everyone

I didn't even realise that I needed to book 7 nights and then call back for the other 4 - I have a lot to learn but that's why I am here! 

It's just a regular rainy work day in London but I hope you all have a wonderful Thanksgiving


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies Linda67!!!!

BTW
My DW and I are saving up for a trip to your country.  She just got back from visiting her brother and his family(he is stationed at Lakenheath AFB)in Sept.  She visited London one day but wants to return to see lots more.


----------



## jimmytammy

teapot
Its never to early to plan a groupie meet


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Thanksgiving Folks!!!!!

Nicole
I appreciate your sentiments towards our service men and women.  They allow us this day to be with our families, give thanks to God for his many blessings, and stand free as a nation.

And while we are on the subject of giving thanks, I want to thank you folks for allowing me into your lives.  It is something I look forward to every AM and PM, catching up on what is going on, seeing the excitement of upcoming trips, sharing in your personal lives, triumphs and tragedy.  And though I may not respond to every post, I am following along.  So my prayer for all of you is God grant you peace, good health and prosperity for the coming days.


----------



## Granny

To all my Groupie friends:







*Happy Thanksgiving!!!*​
Jimmy...as always you so eloquently describe so many of our feelings during these days.  Here's wishing everyone a safe Thanksgiving Day full of joy and contentment. 


And for everyone's support of each other through trying times...


----------



## DiznyDi

*Wishing all Groupies a very Happy Thanksgiving Day!*

As you gather around your table with family and friends, may you find joy, peace and contentment on this Thanksgiving Day.

Special thoughts and prayers to you Eliza. Know that we are here to offer a listening ear or a shoulder to lean on. You're never more than a key-stroke away from those that care.


----------



## Inkmahm

twokats said:


> Glad to hear from you again.  Enjoy your trip.  The Fantasy is great.  Is yours an eastern or western?  The ship is beautiful and I know it will take another cruise or two on it to learn everything and see it all.  As I said enjoy and the main biggie in my life is at the top of page 161.
> 
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to all the groupies (new and old) and good luck to those that will be out on Black Friday!



I love the Mickey Pants Red description!  Congrats on your new car.

We really are looking forward to time on the Fantasy.  I know my way around the Wonder and the Magic and I'm looking forward to exploring the Fantasy.  We are on the Eastern, stopping in San Juan.  That was the reason we picked the Eastern, to see San Juan.


----------



## Inkmahm

Maybe as a separate post this will work better-
is there a groupie meeting in December this year?  I enjoyed meeting everyone last year so I'm hoping to get a chance to see you again this year if dates coordinate.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Thanksgiving!!!!!* 
I hope everyone has a wonderful day!
​



Linda67 said:


> Thanks for all the help and advice everyone
> 
> I didn't even realise that I needed to book 7 nights and then call back for the other 4 - I have a lot to learn but that's why I am here!



Since you can't book more than 7 nights immediately at 11 months you do need to call back but it doesn't have to be every day.  If you wait for 4 days after booking the first 7 then you can add on all 4 at once.  It's easy!  



Inkmahm said:


> Maybe as a separate post this will work better-
> is there a groupie meeting in December this year?  I enjoyed meeting everyone last year so I'm hoping to get a chance to see you again this year if dates coordinate.



Hi Inkmahm!  There's one meet at TOTWL on Dec 8th - after 8PM with the plan to watch the fireworks at 10PM.  Then a second meet at FW to do the sleighride on Dec 12th.  I think the plan is for the 9:30 sleigh ride.


----------



## Linda67

jimmytammy said:
			
		

> Welcome to the groupies Linda67!!!!
> 
> BTW
> My DW and I are saving up for a trip to your country.  She just got back from visiting her brother and his family(he is stationed at Lakenheath AFB)in Sept.  She visited London one day but wants to return to see lots more.



England will welcome you with open arms


----------



## Linda67

KAT4DISNEY said:
			
		

> Happy Thanksgiving!!!!!
> I hope everyone has a wonderful day!
> 
> 
> Since you can't book more than 7 nights immediately at 11 months you do need to call back but it doesn't have to be every day.  If you wait for 4 days after booking the first 7 then you can add on all 4 at once.  It's easy!   .



Thanks for the tip on booking my 11 days - I really appreciate your help
I'm not sure how to multi-quote on my iPad app so sorry for the numerous posts 
Normal service will be resumed tomorrow


----------



## Muushka

Great sentiments JT,  Couldn't have summed up my feelings for Groupies any better.



KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Happy Thanksgiving!!!!!*
> I hope everyone has a wonderful day!
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Since you can't book more than 7 nights immediately at 11 months you do need to call back but it doesn't have to be every day.  If you wait for 4 days after booking the first 7 then you can add on all 4 at once.  It's easy!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Inkmahm!  There's one meet at TOTWL on Dec 8th - after 8PM with the plan to watch the fireworks at 10PM.  Then a second meet at FW to do the sleighride on Dec 12th.  I think the plan is for the 9:30 sleigh ride.



It is on the 12th and it is at 9:30 but it's the Hayride!  No reservations necessary, easy-peasy.


----------



## Muushka

Oh!  Oh!!  The Walton's Homecoming is on the GMC station at 7 and then again tonight at 9!

Remember, the 'recipe'!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> It is on the 12th and it is at 9:30 but it's the Hayride!  No reservations necessary, easy-peasy.



Lol - I pictured the hay ride but typed sleigh ride!  

And thanks for the heads up on the Homecoming!  I love that movie.  Had to have the Patriots game on 'til the end but switched over and John Boy and Grandpa are about to go get the Christmas tree so I didn't miss too much.  

Did everyone see about all the new perks for AP holders?  Free Parasailing photo package, a couple extra laps on the Exotic Driving experience and 50% off golf!


----------



## tea pot

Inkmahm said:


> Wow, I am at least 60 pages behind on this thread with no hope of ever catching up.  I'm back in time to wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving though!
> *We leave next Wed for WDW being over with surgery for awhile.  I hope.  I am no so afraid this time because I know what is ahead of me and know that I can do it. *



Hey Inkmahm 
YOu CAn Do It ! Pixie Dust and Prayers coming your way 





rfassett said:


> Welcome to the new Groupies!!! Pull up a rocker and let's chat.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to all of the Groupies - both to each of you and to all of yours. May tomorrow be a day of great blessing to each of you! I know that some of us have lost, over the past year, someone that we love. My prayer is that you can surround yourself with family and friends that love you without measure. But whatever the case, know that you are all in my prayers, and I am thankful for each of you!
> .



 Thanks so much 



jimmytammy said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Folks!!!!!
> 
> Nicole
> I appreciate your sentiments towards our service men and women.  They allow us this day to be with our families, give thanks to God for his many blessings, and stand free as a nation.
> 
> And while we are on the subject of giving thanks, I want to thank you folks for allowing me into your lives.  It is something I look forward to every AM and PM, catching up on what is going on, seeing the excitement of upcoming trips, sharing in your personal lives, triumphs and tragedy.  And though I may not respond to every post, I am following along.  So my prayer for all of you is God grant you peace, good health and prosperity for the coming days.



Thanks so much Jimmy  
I'm getting a little misty eyed here




DiznyDi said:


> *Wishing all Groupies a very Happy Thanksgiving Day!*
> 
> As you gather around your table with family and friends, may you find joy, peace and contentment on this Thanksgiving Day.
> 
> Special thoughts and prayers to you Eliza. Know that we are here to offer a listening ear or a shoulder to lean on. You're never more than a key-stroke away from those that care.



Ok now you did it!

Love You Guys


----------



## tea pot

Muushka said:


> Great sentiments JT,  Couldn't have summed up my feelings for Groupies any better.
> It is on the 12th and it is at 9:30 but it's the Hayride!  No reservations necessary, easy-peasy.



Muushka
Hayride! What Hayride? how come I don't know about this? 



Muushka said:


> Oh!  Oh!!  The Walton's Homecoming is on the GMC station at 7 and then again tonight at 9!
> Remember, the 'recipe'!!



Oh no I missed this too! I love that episode  I think I'm going to need the recipe


----------



## Muushka

tea pot said:


> Muushka
> Hayride! What Hayride? how come I don't know about this?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no I missed this too! I love that episode  I think I'm going to need the recipe



Oh man, I knew I should be PMing you more often!!  The hayride goes all around FW campground.  I thought i might be easier than the sleigh ride because you don't need reservations for it.  We loved seeing all of their decorations at FW, so I am really looking forward to this.  And very sad that you won't be with us .


----------



## tea pot

Muushka said:


> Oh man, I knew I should be PMing you more often!!  The hayride goes all around FW campground.  I thought i might be easier than the sleigh ride because you don't need reservations for it.  We loved seeing all of their decorations at FW, so I am really looking forward to this.  And very sad that you won't be with us .



Wow that's good to know I always wanted to tour the campground at Christmas and yes yes PM me any time.

Well this is on my "Must Do" Dec 2013 List

thanks a bunch


----------



## Muushka

We just dodged a major bullet!

Toilets gurgling....burping....shower and tub......water and 'stuff'

called the plumber....will be there in an hour.......

Suddenly, everything drained, and all is well.....

quickly called William and told him what happened.......

He said we should be fine!  

This is your 5:50 PM Muush update......


----------



## jimmytammy

7 more days, but hey, who's counting?  DS and I are going to get our last minute jobs wrapped up today(side work)so I can vacation with a clear head.

Barb, big time bullet dodged indeed.  Glad it all worked out for you folks


----------



## wildernessDad

jimmytammy said:


> 7 more days, but hey, who's counting?



I am!  7 days to go here as well.    

I bought a twin areobed yesterday for pickup today.  I figure the DGD can sleep in it, my son can have the pull out and DW and I the queen.  We're in a studio.  I think 1-bedroom villas are in my future if we have 4.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Muushka said:


> We just dodged a major bullet!
> 
> Toilets gurgling....burping....shower and tub......water and 'stuff'
> 
> called the plumber....will be there in an hour.......
> 
> Suddenly, everything drained, and all is well.....
> 
> quickly called William and told him what happened.......
> 
> He said we should be fine!
> 
> This is your 5:50 PM Muush update......



Thanks *Muush* ! Glad it all ended well !!!!



> *Inkmahm*: We really are looking forward to time on the Fantasy. I know my way around the Wonder and the Magic and I'm looking forward to exploring the Fantasy. We are on the Eastern, stopping in San Juan. That was the reason we picked the Eastern, to see San Juan.


*Ink*...we rebooked on our Sept 29 Fantasy cruise for 2013. We really wanted to see San Juan but the dates just didn't work for us. Let us know how that port is ! Also, on our 7 night Fantasy cruise I must admit we did not see the entire ship ! Too big ! 

Rob and I are going to try REALLLLY hard to make the 9:30 pm hayride ! Plans changed a bit for Thur Dec 13. We now have a CP procession package booked. My friends were able to book a flight to Tampa from Ft Lauderdal and will arrive in WDW around 3 pm.  Our dinner at Rose & Crown is 5:20 pm that day.  I REALLY want to do the hayride !!!


----------



## blossomz

OMG MUUSH!!!  Glad all is well now!


----------



## DiznyDi

Muushka said:


> We just dodged a major bullet!
> 
> Toilets gurgling....burping....shower and tub......water and 'stuff'
> 
> called the plumber....will be there in an hour.......
> 
> Suddenly, everything drained, and all is well.....
> 
> quickly called William and told him what happened.......
> 
> He said we should be fine!
> 
> This is your 5:50 PM Muush update......



I know those sounds.  My dad was a journeyman plumber.  Inevitably, our water heater goes bad on Thanksgiving Day.  Made it another year! 

Glad to hear you drained well!


----------



## Inkmahm

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Happy Thanksgiving!!!!!*
> I hope everyone has a wonderful day!
> ​
> 
> 
> Hi Inkmahm!  There's one meet at TOTWL on Dec 8th - after 8PM with the plan to watch the fireworks at 10PM.  Then a second meet at FW to do the sleighride on Dec 12th.  I think the plan is for the 9:30 sleigh ride.



Top of the World Lounge?  I think we can maybe get to that one.  We have dinner at 7:30 at Artist Point.  We might be able to get over to BLT in time for the meet although obviously not at 8 pm.  But in time for the fire works and maybe a little earlier.   We leave on the 12th to go home so no sleighride for us.   

So who is going on the 8th?


----------



## jeankeri

Groupies- is it appropriate to ask a VWL question here? Are DVC guests allowed to swim at the main pool at the lodge? A friend told me this when I was thinking of staying at VWL for our next trip. Isn't a deal breaker, just curious if it is true.
Thanks


----------



## Muushka

Inkmahm said:


> Top of the World Lounge?  I think we can maybe get to that one.  We have dinner at 7:30 at Artist Point.  We might be able to get over to BLT in time for the meet although obviously not at 8 pm.  But in time for the fire works and maybe a little earlier.   We leave on the 12th to go home so no sleighride for us.
> 
> So who is going on the 8th?



We plan on being there, provided we arrive in Orlando at a decent time!



jeankeri said:


> Groupies- is it appropriate to ask a VWL question here? Are DVC guests allowed to swim at the main pool at the lodge? A friend told me this when I was thinking of staying at VWL for our next trip. Isn't a deal breaker, just curious if it is true.
> Thanks



Um.  Yes, you are allowed to ask a VWL question here, provided you

1. Pull up a rocker and spend at least 3 days with us
2. Get yourself a Moosie for your siggy
3. Always plan your trips with us and
4. Give a detailed trip report WITH photos



sorry, a little feisty this morning 

Sure, VWL guests can use the WL pool!


----------



## jeankeri

(pulls up chair) Thanks Muushka!


----------



## keliblue

Inkmahm said:


> Top of the World Lounge?  I think we can maybe get to that one.  We have dinner at 7:30 at Artist Point.  We might be able to get over to BLT in time for the meet although obviously not at 8 pm.  But in time for the fire works and maybe a little earlier.   We leave on the 12th to go home so no sleighride for us.
> 
> So who is going on the 8th?



we'll be there  coming straight from the airport to cocktail with the best.. looking forward to meeting the groupie's


----------



## MiaSRN62

Inkmahm said:


> *Top of the World Lounge? * I think we can maybe get to that one.  We have dinner at 7:30 at Artist Point.  We might be able to get over to BLT in time for the meet although obviously not at 8 pm.  But in time for the fire works and maybe a little earlier.   We leave on the 12th to go home so no sleighride for us.
> 
> *So who is going on the 8th?*



I'm thinking this might be the group on the 8th ? Good group if so !!!! I'm going to try my hardest to make the 12/13 hayride !!!  Not sure who all will be at that one---I know Muushka will be there for sure !
*wildernessDad
jimmytammy 
Inkmahm/Dynaguy 
DiznyDi/DiznyDad 
Muushka
Keliblue*


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies jeankeri!!!!


----------



## Muushka

MiaSRN62 said:


> I'm thinking this might be the group on the 8th ? Good group if so !!!! I'm going to try my hardest to make the 12/12 hayride !!!  Not sure who all will be at that one---I know Muushka will be there for sure !
> *wildernessDad
> jimmytammy
> Inkmahm/Dynaguy
> DiznyDi/DiznyDad
> Muushka
> Keliblue*



Maria, I took the liberty of changing the date in your quote.  It's the 12th 
and we will be there with bells on!
And yup, that is the 8th group.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Muushka said:


> Maria, I took the liberty of changing the date in your quote.  It's the 12th
> and we will be there with bells on!
> And yup, that is the 8th group.



Thanks Muushka ! I knew it was the 12th---have no clue why I typed the 13th ?!!


----------



## Inkmahm

MiaSRN62 said:


> I'm thinking this might be the group on the 8th ? Good group if so !!!! I'm going to try my hardest to make the 12/13 hayride !!!  Not sure who all will be at that one---I know Muushka will be there for sure !
> *wildernessDad
> jimmytammy
> Inkmahm/Dynaguy
> DiznyDi/DiznyDad
> Muushka
> Keliblue*


Great group!  We are looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## Linda67

Hello everyone 

A quick question if I may

My 11 month window opens up on December 30th and I just wondered if this day would have regular office hours with it being the middle of the holidays?

Also, what time can I phone? (yep you guessed it I am going to be sitting by the phone counting down the minutes!)

Thanks as always everyone


----------



## jimmytammy

Linda67 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> A quick question if I may
> 
> My 11 month window opens up on December 30th and I just wondered if this day would have regular office hours with it being the middle of the holidays?
> 
> Also, what time can I phone? (yep you guessed it I am going to be sitting by the phone counting down the minutes!)
> 
> Thanks as always everyone


Hey Linda
They should be open on the 30th, at 9am.  Good luck, you should have no problem getting what you want at the 11 mos. mark, plus being on the phone at the time they open wont hurt


----------



## eliza61

The first part of this one is a brain tease.  2nd part, not so much!!

Disney has always done live action movies and one movie star, Brain Keith played in quite a few.  Can you name the movies these Brain Keith characters belong to.

1) Mitch Evers
2) Cam Calloway
3) Uncle Beck
4) Maj. Gen John Vanneman
5)John McCanless

This rock and roll group has been together musically for 50 years.  
And is single handidly responsible for getting a certain some one expelled from Catholic school for 2 days when she played "Honky tonk women" over the PA system after the pledge of Allegiance.   
Who are they?


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> The first part of this one is a brain tease.  2nd part, not so much!!
> 
> Disney has always done live action movies and one movie star, Brain Keith played in quite a few.  Can you name the movies these Brain Keith characters belong to.
> 
> 1) Mitch Evers
> 2) Cam Calloway
> 3) Uncle Beck
> 4) Maj. Gen John Vanneman
> 5)John McCanless
> 
> This rock and roll group has been together musically for 50 years.
> And is single handidly responsible for getting a certain some one expelled from Catholic school for 2 days when she played "Honky tonk women" over the PA system after the pledge of Allegiance.
> Who are they?



While I don't know the answer to the first question, I see one 'live action' movie was omitted

The Parent Trap   The action between he and Maureen O'hara was REAL action 

Number 2 is The Rolling Bones (literally )

Hi E


----------



## Linda67

jimmytammy said:


> Hey Linda
> They should be open on the 30th, at 9am.  Good luck, you should have no problem getting what you want at the 11 mos. mark, plus being on the phone at the time they open wont hurt



Thanks so much
I'll be sure to post and let you all know how I get on


----------



## tiggerguy2000

We are staying twice this year at the VWL.First trip is New Years 2013 and then our 14th Annual 4th of July trip.This is our favorite Resort.I also have I love Disney's Wilderness Lodge Villas page on facebook.


----------



## tiggerguy2000

These next two stays will be our 11th and 12th.To us it's quiet and comfortable while being close to the Magic Kingdom.


----------



## keliblue

Muushka said:


> Maria, I took the liberty of changing the date in your quote. It's the 12th
> and we will be there with bells on!
> And yup, that is the 8th group.


 
going to try and make the hayride on the 12th.. where are you supposed to go for that ? I know FW but where ?


----------



## Muushka

keliblue said:


> going to try and make the hayride on the 12th.. where are you supposed to go for that ? I know FW but where ?



Ah, here you go
http://www.wdwinfo.com/recreation/trailride.htm#wagride









> Offered on a first come, first served basis, you can take an old-fashioned horse drawn wagon ride for a 45 minute tour of Disneys Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground.
> 
> $8.00 (ages 10 and up); $5.00 (ages 3 - 9), No charge for children under age 3.
> Children ages 3 - 11 must be accompanied by an adult
> *Departs from Pioneer Hall* at 7:00pm and 9:30pm. On select evenings a fireworks ride will replace the 9:30pm outing
> No reservations are accepted
> 
> Group Wagon Rides are $300 and can accommodate 30 to 35 guests. Advance reservations for Groups can be made up to 24 hours in advance by calling 407-824-2832.



If it is cold and rainy, we probably won't go (understandable, right?)
If it's a nice night, we'll walk over from VWL.
Once we get there (at VWL), I will try to find out if they will have it that night or not.


----------



## Muushka

tiggerguy2000 said:


> These next two stays will be our 11th and 12th.To us it's quiet and comfortable while being close to the Magic Kingdom.



I agree!   Plus I love seeing that sign "Magic Kingdom Resorts" exit!


----------



## jimmytammy

Totally off subject question here...

We will be arriving Fri(this week)sometime in the evening, and we need to pick up our APs(already paid for, on hold with CC)before arriving at All Star Music.  So my dilema is, its Fri night, almost impossible to find a parking space at DTD.  We need to go to a guest relations to get the APs, can we go to the Westside guest relations to do this(hoping for a chance parking space on that side) or is there some other option.  Driving to a park means we have to pay to park, not completely opposed to this, but wondered if yall have had to do this and how best to handle?


----------



## BWV Dreamin

OT, love the tree Barb!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

eliza61 said:


> The first part of this one is a brain tease.  2nd part, not so much!!
> 
> Disney has always done live action movies and one movie star, Brain Keith played in quite a few.  Can you name the movies these Brain Keith characters belong to.
> 
> 1) Mitch Evers (The Parent Trap)
> 2) Cam Calloway
> 3) Uncle Beck
> 4) Maj. Gen John Vanneman
> 5)John McCanless



Uggg - only could come up with one!!  I looked up the rest but don't recall even hearing of them.  Judge Hardcastle, Uncle Bill, Alexander Bowen - I could have answered those.  



jimmytammy said:


> Totally off subject question here...
> 
> We will be arriving Fri(this week)sometime in the evening, and we need to pick up our APs(already paid for, on hold with CC)before arriving at All Star Music.  So my dilema is, its Fri night, almost impossible to find a parking space at DTD.  We need to go to a guest relations to get the APs, can we go to the Westside guest relations to do this(hoping for a chance parking space on that side) or is there some other option.  Driving to a park means we have to pay to park, not completely opposed to this, but wondered if yall have had to do this and how best to handle?



I've done the pickup at DTD but we were staying at OKW and took the boat so we didn't have to worry about the parking.  If you are coming in late I'd think you _might_ be able to park at one of the parks - maybe with a confirmation of your reservation at ASU or of your AP's.  Or - it sounds like a visit to Beach Club could be in order.  A little ice cream at Beaches and Cream or a snack at the Marketplace and then a trip over to the IG.

Do you have an AP rate booked at ASM so that's why you want it before checking in?  If so - I've never been asked to show my AP.  But if they do ask I've heard more than once that they should/will allow you to bring back the AP to show them after you pick it up.


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks Kathy.  I was thinking along the same lines about stopping by BW and moseying over to IG to acquire those APs.  BC sounds even better!


----------



## Muushka

BWV Dreamin said:


> OT, love the tree Barb!



Thanks!  I 'borrowed' it from someone   I wondered if I was putting it up too early.

I am such a goof!  I thought all those names that Eliza listed were names of movies!  
Of course Mitch is that Parent Trap dad!  I love that movie.  Just forgot his name.


----------



## blossomz

Eliza really stumped me on that one!

Love the tree Muush!


----------



## Inkmahm

Last day of getting ready for our flight tomorrow morning to WDW.  I have printed all the plans, now I just need to pack. And do the 100 other things around here that aren't done yet before I can leave.  At least I was able to upgrade to business class on Air tran so I'm looking foward to settling in to a nice comfy seat for the ride down.  And maybe a nap!

Lookng forward to seeing some of you on the 8th at TOTWL!   It will be me and Douglas for sure and maybe my sister and niece this time. We're staying at VWL though so if they are tired after dinner, they may just head back to the villa.

Save travels to all who are following us to WDW in the next few days!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Are there any Groupies that could make use of some after 4PM 1 day (1 theme park) tickets?  I have 3 tickets left from a convention event - I had my AP so didn't need it and the other couple had already bought park hopper tickets.  I thought we might use these ourselves but the PAP offer had us buying those instead and the convention tickets can't be upgrade so they sat.  Then I forgot about them until now!

The expire 12/31/12 so if anybody going in Dec hasn't gotten tickets yet or maybe only has 1 day park tickets but wanted to go to the Mixer at Epcot (although I've forgotten if the mixers start at 3 or 4pm?) - or just had friends wanting to visit for the evening please PM me and I'll try to get them to you in time.  I hate to have them go to waste.


----------



## Muushka

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Are there any Groupies that could make use of some after 4PM 1 day (1 theme park) tickets?  I have 3 tickets left from a convention event - I had my AP so didn't need it and the other couple had already bought park hopper tickets.  I thought we might use these ourselves but the PAP offer had us buying those instead and the convention tickets can't be upgrade so they sat.  Then I forgot about them until now!
> 
> The expire 12/31/12 so if anybody going in Dec hasn't gotten tickets yet or maybe only has 1 day park tickets but wanted to go to the Mixer at Epcot (although I've forgotten if the mixers start at 3 or 4pm?) - or just had friends wanting to visit for the evening please PM me and I'll try to get them to you in time.  I hate to have them go to waste.



That is such a nice offer.  There is a tiny chance my BIL's family might go, but I won't know for sure.  If it is a choice of letting them expire, I'll (thankfully) take them.  But if there is anyone who probably will use them, it would be better to give them to them.  I hope that makes sense!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> That is such a nice offer.  There is a tiny chance my BIL's family might go, but I won't know for sure.  If it is a choice of letting them expire, I'll (thankfully) take them.  But if there is anyone who probably will use them, it would be better to give them to them.  I hope that makes sense!



Yep - perfect sense Barb!  I'll let you know if anyone chimes in that they definitely could use them but a maybe is better than definitely sitting and expiring.


----------



## Muushka

You are a quick study Kathy!  Now that I think about it, they would need to buy 2 more tickets.  I'm thinking it may not work.  
If we weren't getting the PAPs, I would be all over this offer!  But thank you anyway.


----------



## DiznyDi

Inkmahm - I can feel your excitement building!  Looking forward to seeing you and Dynaguy again in just a few short days! 

Jimmy - I like Kathy's plan to go to the BC, ice cream then IG..  We'll be seeing you in just a few short days, too!

Muush - love your tree!  I may have to 'borrow' it too. And we'll be seeing you in just a few short days, too! 

Sorry you won't be joining us this time, Kathy, but I know you'll have a great time in Aulani.

We're also getting the PAP - great deal.

10 days and counting...... will see many of you soon!

Know that we will miss the Groupies that are staying behind    and will think of you often!


----------



## Muushka

Hi Di 

Hey, guess what.  Remember that bullet we dodged?  (Di, you already know some of this).  Well, the bullet remained and needed removal!

Sewer lines backed up.  Bottom line:  
I had NO IDEA what a mess grease/fat in the lines looked like when they are the size of a football!

Too funny.  The guy my plumber sent to remove it was a little 'afraid' of my sewer line.  Me?  I love removing clogs!
Give me gloves and I am good to go (especially when it is my 'junk').  But noooooooo.  The professional had to do it!

All is well at the house of Muush.

Yes, in a short time (11 days!) we will be at WDW.  It has been 390 or so days since the last time we were there.

I am a little bummed about the APs.  Well, first I am very grateful for the sweet deal, but I thought we would be able to get vouchers to use for the next time we went, but I just realized that you have to activate them before 12/31/2013.  I don't see us doing that, sadly.  Oh well, we will get 3 visits out of this one!


----------



## twokats

DiznyDi said:


> 10 days and counting...... will see many of you soon!
> 
> Know that we will miss the Groupies that are staying behind    and will think of you often!




Thanks for the thoughts now and on your trip.  Kati and I are looking forward to next year.  We have already decided it will be just the two of us again for 2013 and we are counting down the days until we can make our reservation.  

To all leaving in the next few days, have a safe trip and a very good time.  I know I don't have to remind y'all to take lots of pics.


----------



## bumbershoot

Wow, my brain left the building!  I so rarely ask a question anymore that I forgot I had done so.  

Thank you for all the ideas!  We had planned for the briefest of park visits on the one day we have for parks before our three day cruise, and now I think it will have to be shorter!  Too much to experience at the resort. 




Granny said:


> You have gotten some wonderful tips from the VWL experts, and I'll toss in one more that I don't know that anyone has mentioned.  Something you might enjoy with your DS is the Hidden Mickey hunt at the Lodge and VWL.  Go to Guest Services and ask for the Hidden Mickey clue sheet and then spend time tracking them down.  It's a lot of fun, but they are not always easy to spot!
> 
> Have a wonderful trip!



I love hunts like that!  We have been doing them at the Disneyland resorts and really joy them.



jimmytammy said:


> Welcome to the groupies bumbershoot!!!!
> 
> There are lots of nooks and crannies at WL/VWL to explore for sure.  Be sure to take in some time to enjoy the Carolwood Pacific Room, the fireplace, leather chairs, checkers and Walts personal train cars from his home are among the highlights in the area.  The sculptured wood carvings in the lobby of the villas are something to see.  Take in the faint music, western themed that fits so well.   At night, notice the lanterns flicker as you hear the crickets chirp.
> 
> Others can chime in with so much more as I have only touched the surface.
> 
> Enjoy!!



So much to dooooooo!  Flickering lanterns? Fake crickets?  Comfy chairs?  My head is exploding!



sleepydog25 said:


> We left a week ago today, and according to Ranger Jack, the tree was to go up that day.  Sigh.  You will love the tree, as well as all the decorations at the Lodge, including over in the Villas lobby.  Make sure to have your picture taken in front of the tree!  (P.S. I'm envious.)
> 
> *bumbershoot *- All that *jimmytammy* says is great stuff, and I would add not to forget the outdoor areas such as the nature trail that heads out behind the bike rental shop, the geyser near the main pool that goes off every hour or so, and just sitting on the beach at night while the EWP plays out on Bay Lake; meanwhile, you can often catch some of the higher explosions of Wishes off toward MK, as well.  Finally, if you go up on the fourth floor of the main Lodge, the Sunrise Terrace overlooks the pool area and provides a superb view of Bay Lake, the pool/hot tubs, the geyser, and the flowing stream coming out of the lobby itself.  Great place to sit down and drink coffee or enjoy your favorite libation.



I do recall seeing that stream in the lobby.  So there's outdoor stuff too, oh dear, there's not enough time!



Muushka said:


> Oh twinmom108, I hope you have a most magical time at our beloved VWL.  May all your dreams come true.
> 
> 
> 
> TP, we will certainly miss you this year.  You are a special person indeed.
> 
> We will be going in June, second week, and you?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there!
> 
> Is this your first stay at VWL?  As I re-read, I think yes/
> 
> What we enjoy is visiting all the little alcoves at the main Lodge.  Sitting out on the different porches and sitting at the different fireplaces between the Lodge and the Villas.
> 
> We also enjoy catching the Electrical Parade each evening.  And walking thru the main lobby at all times during our visit.  We enjoy people watching, when they first enter the lobby and look up, and jaw drops....fun!
> 
> Walking around the courtyard, viewing the falls from different vantage points and getting pictures.  Just fun!
> 
> Use your nose to smell the wonderful smells in the Lobby and your ears to hear the wonderful music and different sounds that are there.  Of course there are lots of eye-candy sights there!  Visit the Mercantile, that is a fun place!
> 
> I hope your trip is magical.  Magical as it always is for us.....



More good info!  My cousin shopped there while I oversaw cute pix of her son with mine.  I was jealous of her shopping so I'll have to at least enter the store this time.

It's a stay at the beginning of a really split stay.  Get in to VWL studio LATE Feb 5, sleep.  Have the 6th to explore.  7th we go to the cruise.  On the 10th off to Universal.  Then to Kidani 1 bedroom (no room at Wilderness last times I checked) until cousins get back  to town (they will have been on the cruise, but have work and school back home in Daytona for the week in between) and we move to "cheap" SSR two bedroom with them.  I'm exhausted just thinking about it, even though I like split stays.  I want to see all the resorts quickly so that I know what I love so we can plan for longer stays at those places!  


Not sure if that explanation was helpful, but at least it explains the short visit and the WHY of it.



DiznyDi said:


> Wow, new groupies!
> WELCOME bumbershoot and twinmom108! What fun having new groupies in our midsts.
> 
> For both of you, upon check-in, ask if there is opportunity for you to be Flag Family.  One family per day is taken to the Lodge rooftop and helps the Lodge Ranger raise the flags; 4 to be exact.  It's a wonderful opportunity for photos and to gaze over the World.  This is not something that can be pre-arranged or reserved.  First come, first served at check-in.  twinmom108, with a 2 week stay you have a really good shot at it.
> 
> Kathy, we'll miss you at our meet, but I know you'll have a great time at Aulani.
> 
> tea pot, we'll miss you, too!



DH seems to like that idea.


----------



## wildernessDad

Just 3 days to go and we're not fully packed!  Ahh!  I'll be able to finish up most of it tonight.  I'm going to put the DME yellow tags on tonight!  Woo hoo!


----------



## Pirate Granny

Here right now...beautiful weather, sitting on the balcony and enjoying the quiet...and the DVC Xmas tree which we got this AM...Thanks MrShiney.


----------



## wildernessDad

I just called T-Rex Cafe directly and booked a dinner reservation for 7pm on the 7th of December.  Had it at 8 pm online.  Cancelled the online reservation.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

So jealous of everyone who is headed to the Lodge in the coming weeks.  Hope you all have a wonderful time!!!


----------



## cheer4bison

Wishing everyone headed to our beloved lodge a wonderful trip!


----------



## jimmytammy

1 more day of work, 1 more sleep, once I see Mickey and his pals, Im probably going to weep


----------



## eliza61

Have a wonderful, safe, fun trip guys.  Come back with lots of pictures.  I've never been when the Christmas decorations are up.


----------



## keliblue

I have another week to wait but I am soooooo mentally there already !!


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> Have a wonderful, safe, fun trip guys.  Come back with lots of pictures.  I've never been when the Christmas decorations are up.



E, you really do need to remedy that, STAT!!


----------



## blossomz

OK Eliza...it's you and me next year!!  Enough of us missing all of the fun!!


----------



## cheer4bison

Here's a little preview for those of you headed to our beloved lodge.  Just returned from our first Thanksgiving trip to Walt Disney World.  So lucky that my parents were able to join us!  The weather was spectacular!  Made returning to snow in NJ a bit challenging.

Here we are right before Thanksgiving dinner at Artist Point






Gotta rub Humphrey's nose to unleash the magic...






And the decorations at the Lodge were as beautiful as always!






Wishing those of you headed to Florida soon a safe and magical journey!  Can't wait to see your photos and hear your stories when you return.


----------



## jekajekalynn

Hello,

I'm new to all this , and I was think of renting WL DVC points for our next WDW trip in a year or 2.  

My question is how far in advance do you have reserve ?  TIA


----------



## wildernessDad

jekajekalynn said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new to all this , and I was think of renting WL DVC points for our next WDW trip in a year or 2.
> 
> My question is how far in advance do you have reserve ?  TIA



If you want to get dates like Xmas time or New Years, you should find an owner of VWL points and book 11 months in advance to insure you get what you want.  There is a DVC - Rent/Trade area but to see it you have to be logged in.  Read the sticky threads within the DVC - Rent/Trade area.  You are not allowed to post for a rental outside of that area.


----------



## wildernessDad

I was just reading the Roaring Fork menu to get a 'buzz' for our upcoming vacation.  We should be arriving at the lodge around 12:30 pm this Saturday.  I called DW and started reading the menu to her.  She replied, "I don't have to order now, do I?"  Always the practical one...


----------



## twokats

jekajekalynn said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new to all this , and I was think of renting WL DVC points for our next WDW trip in a year or 2.
> 
> My question is how far in advance do you have reserve ?  TIA



As I am sure a lot of the other groupies will tell you, it depends on the time of year.  Holidays the 11 month window is pretty much a must.  When I was still doing 7 months for VWL, I was not able to get all I wanted and would ultimately have to do my home at the time SSR and AKL, for a split stay.  When I have gone in May 7 months got me what I wanted at that time.  My September trip 7 months was also enough.  That is the extent of my knowledge right now, the other groupies can probably add more.  

But whenever you go I know you will be hooked like the rest of us!!!


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> I was just reading the Roaring Fork menu to get a 'buzz' for our upcoming vacation.  We should be arriving at the lodge around 12:30 pm this Saturday.  I called DW and started reading the menu to her.  She replied, "I don't have to order now, do I?"  Always the practical one...



*WD*, I love watching your excitement for trips to WDW 

Thanks *Cheer4*, for the pictures!  Can't wait.


----------



## Nicoal13

Question, I have not bought the travel insurance from DVC before. 

We are traveling in Feb using some of our Feb 2012 UY and all of our Feb 2013 points. 

Would I need to purchase the insurance for both use years? The Feb 2012 points were banked of course, so do they become 2013 points?

I'm thinking we might be better off buying travel insurance from another source to cover the trip since we will be at the beginning of our UY and won't lose the points if we cancel. I'm more worried about weather related delays that time of year when we try to leave WI. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Muushka

Sorry Nicole, we never buy insurance for DVC.  Cruising, yes.  Maybe ask on the DVC resorts thread?  Good luck!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I hope everyone heading off to WDW has a great time!!  

And I still have 3 after 4pm tickets if anyone can make use of them.  



Nicoal13 said:


> Question, I have not bought the travel insurance from DVC before.
> 
> We are traveling in Feb using some of our Feb 2012 UY and all of our Feb 2013 points.
> 
> Would I need to purchase the insurance for both use years? The Feb 2012 points were banked of course, so do they become 2013 points?
> 
> I'm thinking we might be better off buying travel insurance from another source to cover the trip since we will be at the beginning of our UY and won't lose the points if we cancel. I'm more worried about weather related delays that time of year when we try to leave WI.
> 
> Any thoughts?



You have to purchase the insurance for each UY if using points from more than one UY.


----------



## Linda67

cheer4bison said:


> And the decorations at the Lodge were as beautiful as always!



This photo has just made my day - thanks for posting


----------



## wildernessDad

I'm about ready to explode!  I can't wait to get through security and get on that plane!

As many of you know, my son Jesse, who is 26 years old, is special.  He's a dear and we never feel sorry for ourselves for having this wonderful gentleman.  Also, he has seen, with us, Monet's waterlillies in Washington, London and Paris.  Anyway, one time we were going through security and my son beeped, so the man asked him if he had any metal on him and he said no, but he kept on beeping, so finally, they took a hand wand and scanned his body and something beeped in his pocket.  My son pulls out his harmonica.    So, this just in.  Harmonicas beep if you try to take them thru security.


----------



## wildernessDad

One other story that you may know already.

A group of nuns were visiting the, at the time, new Burbank Disney Studios and during the tour, they saw Walt's office and then went to visit the story department.  One nun asks a story man how he got his ideas for their great stories.  The story man was proud of his work, but decided to give credit to a higher authority.  He pointed skyward and replied, "I owe it all to the man upstairs."  And one nun replied, "Yes, that Mr Disney does know everything!"


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> I'm about ready to explode!  I can't wait to get through security and get on that plane!
> 
> As many of you know, my son Jesse, who is 26 years old, is special.  He's a dear and we never feel sorry for ourselves for having this wonderful gentleman.  Also, he has seen, with us, Monet's waterlillies in Washington, London and Paris.  Anyway, one time we were going through security and my son beeped, so the man asked him if he had any metal on him and he said no, but he kept on beeping, so finally, they took a hand wand and scanned his body and something beeped in his pocket.  My son pulls out his harmonica.    So, this just in.  Harmonicas beep if you try to take them thru security.



I love this story.  Thank you for sharing it with us.  And the heads-up on the harmonica!


----------



## jekajekalynn

We would prob be going around mid Feb.  Is this a busy time rental wise?  I know that hotels are listed as 'peak' price during this time period usually.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

My aunt plays the harmonica WD- I'll have to let her know about security!  



jekajekalynn said:


> We would prob be going around mid Feb.  Is this a busy time rental wise?  I know that hotels are listed as 'peak' price during this time period usually.



From what I'm aware it's not one of the busiest but President's Day weekend can be busier.  It ranges from Dream to Magic season so it's not the cheapest time but not the most expensive either.  The size room will make a difference too.  For a studio or 2BR I'd probably reserve as far out as possible but I'd guess you might still have luck up to 6 months out.  If you have some flexibility in your dates that'll make it easier but if you have certain dates then I'd try and reserve anytime from 7-11 months ahead during the home resort booking period but you'll need to find a VWL owner to rent from in that case.  I've been a few times in late Jan and the first week of Feb and that's a slower time that could usually be reserved a little closer but I think it starts to get a bit busier after that.


----------



## jimmytammy

WD
Love both stories!  Your DS is a special man indeed.   Our DS has issues but he has managed through them and we are so proud of what he has become.  He works hard, values his time with family, and loves, loves, loves his trips to WDW.  We are like you, fortunate to have him in our lives.


----------



## jimmytammy

We are here at All Star Music.  Arrived about 7:45.  Cheerleaders everywhere

Heading to Epcot today, seeing Whoopi Goldberg at CP.

Eating at Nine Dragons.

Cant wait to move over to OKW


----------



## bobbiwoz

jimmytammy said:


> We are here at All Star Music.  Arrived about 7:45.  Cheerleaders everywhere
> 
> Heading to Epcot today, seeing Whoopi Goldberg at CP.
> 
> Eating at Nine Dragons.
> 
> Cant wait to move over to OKW



Have fun!


----------



## blossomz

Wish I was there!  Send photos and updates!  See you in January Bobbi!!!


----------



## Linda67

I for one would love to see some photos of the Christmas decor 

If anyone there now could post some pictures I would be so grateful 

We are visiting in December next year and even though we are 12 months away we can hardly contain our excitement !!


----------



## wildernessDad

We are here!  The room was ready at check in!  We took a doze and we're going to the NK.  Late dinner reservation at Be Our Guest!  The lodge looks amazing.  Go figure.


----------



## keliblue

So exited for u.. One week to go for us.. Let us know how BOG is..see u soon!


----------



## Muushka

I'm pretty excited too!!  1 week from today, we will be heading over to BLT to meet our Groupies!!


----------



## DiznyDi

We'll be there, too!


----------



## keliblue

Us too


----------



## tea pot

wildernessDad said:


> I'm about ready to explode!  I can't wait to get through security and get on that plane!
> 
> As many of you know, my son Jesse, who is 26 years old, is special.  He's a dear and we never feel sorry for ourselves for having this wonderful gentleman.  Also, he has seen, with us, Monet's waterlillies in Washington, London and Paris.  Anyway, one time we were going through security and my son beeped, so the man asked him if he had any metal on him and he said no, but he kept on beeping, so finally, they took a hand wand and scanned his body and something beeped in his pocket.  My son pulls out his harmonica.    So, this just in.  Harmonicas beep if you try to take them thru security.



 Love it !

We so enjoyed meeting you and your son. 
 His enthusiasm is infectious !


----------



## jimmytammy

Well, didnt see CP last night, it was packed.  Epcot was manageable, but long lines for CP held us at bay.  Heading to MK with Annie(some of yall may remember her from a past meet) and hopefully her DH Alan.  He is a little under the weather.  

Linda, I will try to get some Christmas photos up soon.  It may be a few days, after we move to OKW, DW has to help me with that


----------



## Granny

Great hearing from the Groupies in the World, and those who soon will be.  We'll be on the later-this-month shift heading down in 20 days.  

Jimmy...seems like CP is getting more crowded each time we go.  We do the CP package dinner which is expensive but at least gets us a seat at CP.  It is my single favorite thing about visiting WDW at this time of the year, and hopefully your family will have a chance to enjoy it.  We'll be attending on December 23 with Gary Sinise as narrator whom we've seen before and is very good.

Please give my regards to Annie and Alan.  

Looking forward to stories and pix from the Groupie meets!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Well, didnt see CP last night, it was packed.  Epcot was manageable, but long lines for CP held us at bay.  Heading to MK with Annie(some of yall may remember her from a past meet) and hopefully her DH Alan.  He is a little under the weather.
> 
> Linda, I will try to get some Christmas photos up soon.  It may be a few days, after we move to OKW, DW has to help me with that



Wasn't the CP narrator last night Whoopie?  In speaking with some locals after seeing her a couple of years ago it seemed like she is probably one of the most popular narrators and draws in lots of FL residents as well as visitors.  (OK - this chat was happening in the long line for the womens restroom after the show.  I really felt badly because a couple of these locals were being very derogatory about some others in line who had tried to get in to see the show and had not been unsuccessful.    I may have finally had to pipe in with a little comment along the lines of how lucky the locals were that they knew the ins and outs of the system.)


----------



## DiznyDi

WildernessDad and JT, so glad you've made it! We'll be right behind you.  Packing the suitcases and getting ready to go.

JT, please give our regards to Alan and Annie. Sorry to hear that Alan's not feeling his best. What's Annie up to these days?

We're scheduled for the CP on 12/11.  I believe Jodi Benson is the scheduled narrator.  Like you Granny, this is one of the highlights of our December visit.


----------



## Kathymford

Another reason I'm loving (and hating ) reading about the Groupies at the world right now, is my next trip to plan will be December 2013. I need all the help I can get! EEK. I've never attempted to plan a trip that far away. Ha.


----------



## jimmytammy

We love the CP and anyone who narrates is OK with us, but T was really hoping to see Whoopie.  Well it turns out she did today.  We happen chanced seeing her while she was getting ready to do some taping for The View over near Gastons Tavern.  So we actually got closer than we would have at CP. Whoopie!!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Whoo hooo ! Happy for all the Groupies in the World !!!!
We are scheduled for CP on Dec 13 (also Jodi Benson Di !)....and MVMCP on Dec 14 !!!!  Can't wait ! I'll be there in 9 more days !!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Granny said:


> Great hearing from the Groupies in the World, and those who soon will be.  We'll be on the later-this-month shift heading down in 20 days.
> 
> Jimmy...seems like CP is getting more crowded each time we go.  We do the CP package dinner which is expensive but at least gets us a seat at CP.  It is my single favorite thing about visiting WDW at this time of the year, and hopefully your family will have a chance to enjoy it.  We'll be attending on December 23 with Gary Sinise as narrator whom we've seen before and is very good.
> 
> Please give my regards to Annie and Alan.
> 
> Looking forward to stories and pix from the Groupie meets!



I agree.....it has been getting more crowded. Standby used to be so easy ?! We are doing the CP dinner package too on Dec 13 (Rose & Crown). This is what TRULY puts the spirit into spending part of the Christmas holiday in the World


----------



## tea pot

Have a Magical Christmas Vacation 
with Tons of Pixie Dust and Disney Fun

*Remember we want Details and more Details 
 and Lots and Lots of Pictures* *Please*


We should of all sent Flat Groupie Pictures 
of us to be included in the annual groupie meet photo. 

I'm Grateful to the DIS boards for all the new Holiday you tube postings! 
 Oh man I'm making myself "Home Sick"

Mostly I'm Grateful for all of you and 
for all the past Groupie Meets we were able to attend 


Have a Wonderful Trip !!!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Love your post *teapot* !!! HUGS !


----------



## Muushka

tea pot said:


> Have a Magical Christmas Vacation
> with Tons of Pixie Dust and Disney Fun
> 
> *Remember we want Details and more Details
> and Lots and Lots of Pictures* *Please*
> 
> 
> We should of all sent Flat Groupie Pictures
> of us to be included in the annual groupie meet photo.
> 
> I'm Grateful to the DIS boards for all the new Holiday you tube postings!
> Oh man I'm making myself "Home Sick"
> 
> Mostly I'm Grateful for all of you and
> for all the past Groupie Meets we were able to attend
> 
> 
> Have a Wonderful Trip !!!!!



Flat Groupie Pic!!!  That is such a fun idea!  I think I will ask Mr Muush if he has any suggestions (he loves stuff like that).

We will miss you not being here with us TP and all who will be coming but just not in Dec.  Hugs to you all.


----------



## twokats

Kathymford said:


> Another reason I'm loving (and hating ) reading about the Groupies at the world right now, is my next trip to plan will be December 2013. I need all the help I can get! EEK. I've never attempted to plan a trip that far away. Ha.



A lot of our trips are planned at 7 months, but Kati and I are on  with the 11 month advantage of now owning at VWL.  We can't wait.  Most of our cruises have been planned from 7-18 months out so I guess in our family the farther out is not a big deal.  Kati loves the countdown as much as she loves the actual trip.   



tea pot said:


> Have a Magical Christmas Vacation
> with Tons of Pixie Dust and Disney Fun
> 
> *Remember we want Details and more Details
> and Lots and Lots of Pictures* *Please*
> 
> 
> We should of all sent Flat Groupie Pictures
> of us to be included in the annual groupie meet photo.
> 
> I'm Grateful to the DIS boards for all the new Holiday you tube postings!
> Oh man I'm making myself "Home Sick"
> 
> Mostly I'm Grateful for all of you and
> for all the past Groupie Meets we were able to attend
> 
> 
> Have a Wonderful Trip !!!!!



*Great idea TP, we would do it for them, wouldn't we!!!  *

Kati and I have done the lunch for CP so that we get the first show and I can't imagine doing it any other way.  We have seen John O'Hurley and Michael W Smith at the two we have been to.  They were both great.  

Everyone in the world and heading there have a great vacation.  We are trying to get in the Christmas mood here, but with 80 degree days, it is hard to imagine Christmas is only 22 days away.


----------



## MiaSRN62

jekajekalynn said:


> We would prob be going around mid Feb.  Is this a busy time rental wise?  I know that hotels are listed as 'peak' price during this time period usually.



Hi there ! I've been busy with work/school past several days and just saw this. Maybe you got your answer already. Early Feb is "Dream" season (in the middle), but late Feb is "Magic" season and the points are a bit higher even still for that time period. I think anything after Feb 16-17 is Magic. You're getting in to President's Week and Spring Break crowds. Hope this helps


----------



## horselover

tea pot said:


> Have a Magical Christmas Vacation
> with Tons of Pixie Dust and Disney Fun
> 
> *Remember we want Details and more Details
> and Lots and Lots of Pictures* *Please*
> 
> 
> We should of all sent Flat Groupie Pictures
> of us to be included in the annual groupie meet photo.
> 
> I'm Grateful to the DIS boards for all the new Holiday you tube postings!
> Oh man I'm making myself "Home Sick"
> 
> Mostly I'm Grateful for all of you and
> for all the past Groupie Meets we were able to attend
> 
> 
> Have a Wonderful Trip !!!!!



Love this TeaPot!     Have a great time groupies!  Wish I could be there with you.


----------



## Linda67

jimmytammy said:
			
		

> Well, didnt see CP last night, it was packed.  Epcot was manageable, but long lines for CP held us at bay.  Heading to MK with Annie(some of yall may remember her from a past meet) and hopefully her DH Alan.  He is a little under the weather.
> 
> Linda, I will try to get some Christmas photos up soon.  It may be a few days, after we move to OKW, DW has to help me with that



Thanks so much
Hope you are having a wonderful trip


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey all
We are at OKW now, over in Turtle Pond area.  Got in room around 3, on the 3rd floor  I told T next time its the bottom floor for me, whew, them steps and lugging luggage and groceries up was tough.

But we are settled in, heading to Epcot in a little while to eat at Via Napoli, meet up with friends from back home(they hit the ground running, didnt even go by their resort to check in).  T has a monitor that checks her steps, so far, 12 1/2 miles in 2 days.  I thought we were taking it easy these days


----------



## keliblue

jimmytammy said:


> Hey all
> We are at OKW now, over in Turtle Pond area. Got in room around 3, on the 3rd floor I told T next time its the bottom floor for me, whew, them steps and lugging luggage and groceries up was tough.
> 
> But we are settled in, heading to Epcot in a little while to eat at Via Napoli, meet up with friends from back home(they hit the ground running, didnt even go by their resort to check in). T has a monitor that checks her steps, so far, 12 1/2 miles in 2 days. I thought we were taking it easy these days


 
12 1/2 miles..   ahhh the good ole days...lol  My idea of relaxing these days is getting my cup of coffee, finding a comfy rock bench and watch the gorilla's at AK


----------



## Muushka

Wow,* JT* 12.5 miles in 2 days!!!  WooHoo!  No wonder we need to rest after we 'vacation' at WDW!

We'll be in St Lucia for the Mayan end of the world (12/21).  Anyone have any special plans???


----------



## MiaSRN62

jimmytammy said:


> Hey all
> We are at OKW now, over in Turtle Pond area.  Got in room around 3, on the 3rd floor  I told T next time its the bottom floor for me, whew, them steps and lugging luggage and groceries up was tough.
> 
> But we are settled in, heading to Epcot in a little while to eat at Via Napoli, meet up with friends from back home(they hit the ground running, didnt even go by their resort to check in).  T has a monitor that checks her steps, so far, 12 1/2 miles in 2 days.  I thought we were taking it easy these days



Enjoy *JT* ! OKW was our "home" resort until 2010. But Bell Service would have lugged all that for you---just a friendly fyi for next time


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Hey all
> We are at OKW now, over in Turtle Pond area.  Got in room around 3, on the 3rd floor  I told T next time its the bottom floor for me, whew, them steps and lugging luggage and groceries up was tough.



  In Oct we spent the first night at OKW.  HH area.  3rd floor.  DH couldn't lift anything over 10 lbs and he packs heavier than I do!!  3 trips up and down that night, 2 of those trips with bags that the airlines said weighed 41-42 lbs, and then back down less than 12 hours later.  Next time I'll remember Bell Services!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

My hubby and I are still planning on doing our best to make the 9:30 pm wagon ride on Dec 12. Where does it start ? I'm assuming Pioneer Hall ?
Thanks !


----------



## Muushka

MiaSRN62 said:


> My hubby and I are still planning on doing our best to make the 9:30 pm wagon ride on Dec 12. Where does it start ? I'm assuming Pioneer Hall ?
> Thanks !



Right you are!  Here is the link:
http://www.wdwinfo.com/recreation/trailride.htm#wagride

If it is cold and rainy, we probably won't go (understandable, right?)
If it's a nice night, we'll walk over from VWL.
Once we get there (at VWL), I will try to find out if they will have it that night or not.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey all
Now it feels like vacation!  T and and I are sitting on the balcony, watching the birds and squirrels do their thing by the water.  We have a partial water/golf course view over in bldg 37.  Sun is out, feels like its 75* at 9am.  It has been nice all days so far.

T and I are considering adding on enough pts to at least get a studio for our weekend incoming nights.  We just feel so much more at peace in DVC lodging than we do at other resorts.  Call us DVC snobs

Heading to Epcot today to do some things we havent done yet.  Test track opened yesterday for a little while, I think.  We heard it running and the lights were on, but we were on WS side the whole time.

For those that want to see CP, with no dining package, it seems the best time is last show, less popular narrator, at least thats my observance.  Whoopi had the place packed 3 shows, Andy Garcia last night, could have gotten a good seat last show.

i will post pics soon, I promise.  T has em uploading as I write.


----------



## tea pot

Muushka said:


> We'll be in St Lucia for the Mayan end of the world (12/21).  Anyone have any special plans???



Oh, I forgot about that end of the world thing  

PS  Muush love your sparkle trees


----------



## jimmytammy

Pizza at Via Napoli, MMMMMMM




Caseys half eaten spaghetti























Whoopi filming for The View in front of Gastons Tavern




The new train station in Fantasyland.  Love all the additions to this area and cant wait for the Mine ride to open!























Me and Casey trying a LeFous Brew from Gastons.  A odd combo of Apple Juice, passionfruit juice and roasted marshmallow.  Very sweet but good.  I think they are trying to compete with Butterbeer from IOA, and each is unique for sure.
Upcoming, a few random shots from the new Little Mermaid ride at MK.  I enjoyed it.


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Hey all
> Now it feels like vacation!  T and and I are sitting on the balcony, watching the birds and squirrels do their thing by the water.  We have a partial water/golf course view over in bldg 37.  Sun is out, feels like its 75* at 9am.  It has been nice all days so far.
> 
> T and I are considering adding on enough pts to at least get a studio for our weekend incoming nights.  We just feel so much more at peace in DVC lodging than we do at other resorts.  Call us DVC snobs
> 
> Heading to Epcot today to do some things we havent done yet.  Test track opened yesterday for a little while, I think.  We heard it running and the lights were on, but we were on WS side the whole time.
> 
> For those that want to see CP, with no dining package, it seems the best time is last show, less popular narrator, at least thats my observance.  Whoopi had the place packed 3 shows, Andy Garcia last night, could have gotten a good seat last show.
> 
> i will post pics soon, I promise.  T has em uploading as I write.



I refuse to stay at a value anymore.  I call them 'the accidents'.

Now we stay at a LBV hotel, great beds, convenient location and $40 or so a night.  We usually get there late, so it is actually easier than going to a WDW resort.  But I can understand why you would add the points!

Great tip for CP, JT, thanks.  We don't buy the package anymore, for a host of reasons.  I love Andy Garcia!



tea pot said:


> Oh, I forgot about that end of the world thing
> 
> PS  Muush love your sparkle trees



Thanks.   Steal 'em!


----------



## twinklebug

Loving all the 'world' reports - keep them coming groupies!!! Those of us that aren't able to go this season are living through you! 
We almost made it there this year. By which I mean I went to the pains of transferring VWL pts into my acct specifically so we'd have the 11 month booking advantage. I booked, but school schedules just didn't work out with DD starting college this year, and I just couldn't go without her (...yet, I'm sure that will change in time )

*Jimmy, *Your pics are wonderful... but that Pizza ... looks amazing for a WDW pizza! ... can almost smell it. Did it taste as good as it looks? Will have to make an attempt to gather the kids there next trip. No one in this family can say no to pizza.



Muushka said:


> Wow,* JT* 12.5 miles in 2 days!!!  WooHoo!  No wonder we need to rest after we 'vacation' at WDW!
> 
> We'll be in St Lucia for the Mayan end of the world (12/21).  Anyone have any special plans???



Looking at the back of our APs... they expire 12/21/2012.


----------



## jimmytammy

The next few shots are at GF



















A few random shots at Epcot













If you see these people...RUNNNNNNNN!!!!!!




This is our friend Tearsa, she is from Mich. but lives in Orlando now with her DH brad.  She and T met on a cross stitch forum many yrs ago.


----------



## jimmytammy

OK Muushka, fill me in, curious, what is an LBV?  I am showing my ignorance here  And our friends from back home enjoyed the CP with Andy Garcia.  They said at one point, he turned and asked the choir if they could sing the previous song one more time because it was so moving

twinklebug glad you are enjoying the pics, and yes, the pizza was very yummy.  It was the Piccante(I believe)


----------



## Linda67

Thanks for the photos jimmytammy 

They are wonderful and so fun to see

Enjoy the rest of your trip


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> OK Muushka, fill me in, curious, what is an LBV?  I am showing my ignorance here  And our friends from back home enjoyed the CP with Andy Garcia.  They said at one point, he turned and asked the choir if they could sing the previous song one more time because it was so moving
> 
> twinklebug glad you are enjoying the pics, and yes, the pizza was very yummy.  It was the Piccante(I believe)



So sorry JT, Lake Buena Vista.  You're not ignorant, I'm lazy!!

Andy Garcia, love what he did requesting that song again.  We saw him the first time he did CP many moons ago.
You could tell he loved the music, he was really keeping the beat!


----------



## DiznyDi

Thanks Jimmy for the pictures! Looks like great weather!  December can be cold and rainy but I'm seeing a whole lot of sun in your photos.

tea pot - we're going to miss you, too! Our Groupie meet won't be the same without you. 

We're on a countdown now.... better get back to packing


----------



## horselover

Muushka said:


> We'll be in St Lucia for the Mayan end of the world (12/21).  Anyone have any special plans???



We'll be at VWL!            If you have to "go" there are worse places to be!     

JT - thanks for all the pics.  Excitement is definitely building here.  Only 15 days to go!              Hoping to have a mini meet with Granny during our stay & fingers crossed we'll finally get to be Flag Family.  It's been our experience that the 8th day is usually available.  This time we'll actually be there on the 8th day!     

Enjoy your trips all that are there now or headed there soon!


----------



## tiggerguy2000

We are only 25 days from going home to our first home resort VWL.I was lucky to get a dedicated 2 bedroom and I asked for a odd number room and I have a trick to getting it.If you love the VWL you know why i ask for a odd number room.


----------



## horselover

tiggerguy2000 said:


> We are only 25 days from going home to our first home resort VWL.I was lucky to get a dedicated 2 bedroom and I asked for a odd number room and I have a trick to getting it.If you love the VWL you know why i ask for a odd number room.



Ok I'm intrigued.  What is your trick to getting it?


----------



## jimmytammy

We rode TT yesterday and it was really cool.  It reminded me of being inside a video game, like Tron.  Very neat concept, IMO.  Very futuristic.

Ate at Biergarten, and it was yummy.  I had a Spitzy(Sp.)in my DDs honor as she couldnt be there, having that nasty ol work to contend with.  It is a mixture of orange soda and coke.  Biergarten is among her faves and she loves that drink.

Our friends from back home went to US yesterday so we are curious as to their take on it, like us back in Mar., this was their 1st time there.

I got roped into the Ziti Sisters show in Italy.  If any of you have ever seen the show, I was the superhero, then embarassingly got to re-participate as the statue of a man holding a fig leaf in front of...let me just say I dont embarass easy, so I will post photos instead to explain

We also went to the Merry Member Mixer.  This was our 1st time and really enjoyed it.  Lots of folks there but it was well organized.  Walked right in, got our hot chocolate and cookie, hung around a bit and got our ornament.  Didnt see anyone I knew.  WD, I know you mentioned you folks were attending so if by chance I walked by and didnt speak, forgive me, I get a little oblivious in crowds.


----------



## jimmytammy

horselover said:


> Ok I'm intrigued.  What is your trick to getting it?



Me too Do tell!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> So sorry JT, Lake Buena Vista.  You're not ignorant, I'm lazy!!
> 
> Andy Garcia, love what he did requesting that song again.  We saw him the first time he did CP many moons ago.
> You could tell he loved the music, he was really keeping the beat!



DUH  Which hotel(s) do you prefer?  Our 1st trip we stayed at the Grovesnor which I think has changed names since.  I remember it was '99 and Bill Clinton was next door at the Wyndam maybe.  We left out early that AM, police everywhere, then found out he was nearby, we joked we could go see him instead, but everyone agreed we would rather see Mickey instead  Nothing political intended, but still feel the same today!!


----------



## eliza61

*JT*, thanks for the lovely pictures.  as always, just what I needed.  We enjoy via napoli, it's one of our favorites.  Have yet to eat at Germany

*Muush,* definitely agree with you on the values, We tried to stay at allstar one year when we had the chance to get to Orlando 2 days earlier than our BC stay.  with 3 men, all over 6ft tall and 2 out of the 3 hoovering around 250lbs, I seriously thought a homicide was going to take place just for some extra floor space.  I love though that disney has them.

Di, Teapot and horselover, have great trips and be safe.  Horselover send my love to Granny and his family when you guys meet up.


----------



## jimmytammy

Eliza
Glad you are enjoying them, hope to get a few more up in a day or so


----------



## MiaSRN62

Muushka said:


> Right you are!  Here is the link:
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/recreation/trailride.htm#wagride
> 
> If it is cold and rainy, we probably won't go (understandable, right?)
> If it's a nice night, we'll walk over from VWL.
> Once we get there (at VWL), I will try to find out if they will have it that night or not.






*Muushka* ! I will be very disppointed if: 1) inclement weather or 2) can't get from the airport to Ft Wilderness fast enough !

*JT*....your photos are fabulous ! Really putting me in the spirit ! And that pizza pic....ohhhhh !!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

eliza61 said:


> *JT*,
> 
> *Muush,* definitely agree with you on the values, We tried to stay at allstar one year when we had the chance to get to Orlando 2 days earlier than our BC stay.  with 3 men, all over 6ft tall and 2 out of the 3 hoovering around 250lbs, I seriously thought a homicide was going to take place just for some extra floor space.  I love though that disney has them.


I'm in agreement as well....we just simply do not sleep well on the beds in the values. The themeing is really cute---but the beds do us in. Wonder if Art of Animation has better quality beds ?


----------



## jimmytammy

MiaSRN62 said:


> I'm in agreement as well....we just simply do not sleep well on the beds in the values. The themeing is really cute---but the beds do us in. Wonder if Art of Animation has better quality beds ?



Its funny you mention this, I was just looking at the mattress brand to see what it is at OKW, we are seriously considering upgrading ours at home.  I havent heard if AOA mattresses are better or not, interested to know.


----------



## twinklebug

Happy Birthday to the big cheese himself! Walt, We miss your inspiration, innovation, and care for kids of all ages.






(pic copied from the Disney Blog  )


----------



## jimmytammy

For those who remember her from a meet at VWL, this is AnnieT

























Some pics from FP line at TT




























Me in my big performance with the Ziti Sisters, "SuperHero"  Didnt realize T didnt get the more embarrassing moment on our camera, instead on her phone, so fortunately for yall, I will spare you


----------



## Muushka

Thank you for posting the pictures!  I feel like I am there with you!

Say hi to Annie for me, please.  

See you in a few days!

PS did anyone else get the email saying if you are a PAP holder, 
you can invite guests to Blizzard Beach for a few hours? (Dec 6 and 13 from 2-5)  Nice.


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> DUH  Which hotel(s) do you prefer?  Our 1st trip we stayed at the Grovesnor which I think has changed names since.  I remember it was '99 and Bill Clinton was next door at the Wyndam maybe.  We left out early that AM, police everywhere, then found out he was nearby, we joked we could go see him instead, but everyone agreed we would rather see Mickey instead  Nothing political intended, but still feel the same today!!



Clarion Inn Lake Buena Vista.  Just an ordinary hotel, but the most comfy beds!  Which mean a lot to me.


----------



## Kathymford

jimmytammy said:
			
		

> Its funny you mention this, I was just looking at the mattress brand to see what it is at OKW, we are seriously considering upgrading ours at home.  I havent heard if AOA mattresses are better or not, interested to know.



You all are getting me very nervous about our upcoming value stay!! We weren't supposed to have a trip until 2014 (need more points!), but when the latest special came out, thought we could swing a value!! Eeek! Nervous now!!


----------



## Muushka

Sorry Kathy.  As I get older, I swear I am getting so picky!  Like Goldilocks.  This mattress is too hard.....


----------



## Kathymford

Muushka said:
			
		

> Sorry Kathy.  As I get older, I swear I am getting so picky!  Like Goldilocks.  This mattress is too hard.....



Well, we're DVC and its the only way we've ever been to WDW!! Spoiled much?! I already knew it was going to be...different. Haha!


----------



## twinklebug

Kathymford said:


> Well, we're DVC and its the only way we've ever been to WDW!! Spoiled much?! I already knew it was going to be...different. Haha!



Think of it as an adventure and you'll be fine... kind of like upscaled camping  Oh, and don't forget to pack the TP!

...  seriously, bring it.


----------



## Linda67

Loving the latest photos

This thread always manages to make me smile


----------



## vacationer1954

We're staying at VWL February 10-15. We won't be getting WDW park admission this trip. We're probably going to spend a day at Sea World, and visit Bok Tower Gardens one day, and probably visit family on the coast one day. We have one more day to fill. We're wondering if there any things for an old, overweight, out of shape couple to do at the resort that we don't know about. On previous trips we've rented water sprites, taken the lodge tour, and walked to Ft. Wilderness.


----------



## eliza61

Kathymford said:


> You all are getting me very nervous about our upcoming value stay!! We weren't supposed to have a trip until 2014 (need more points!), but when the latest special came out, thought we could swing a value!! Eeek! Nervous now!!



LOL.    No worries Kathy, the values are cute it's just as we get older "creature" comforts start to whisper in our ears.

My dh and sons are all tall and my oldest was an offensive lineman in h.s. 
squeezing them into double size beds was interesting to say the least.


----------



## jimmytammy

vacationer1954 said:


> We're staying at VWL February 10-15. We won't be getting WDW park admission this trip. We're probably going to spend a day at Sea World, and visit Bok Tower Gardens one day, and probably visit family on the coast one day. We have one more day to fill. We're wondering if there any things for an old, overweight, out of shape couple to do at the resort that we don't know about. On previous trips we've rented water sprites, taken the lodge tour, and walked to Ft. Wilderness.



1st, let me say Welcome to the groupies vacationer1954!!!!
Just hanging out at the resort, taking in the ambiance of it all is a great way to spend the day at WL/VWL.  Carolewood Pacific Room by the fireplace with a cup o Joe or hot chocolate is a good place to start, play checkers there, enjoy a good book, or just take a nap.  Listen to the music playing faintly in the background, and watch the lanterns flicker while the crickets chirp at night.


----------



## jimmytammy

Kathy
Dont mean to worry you.  I think for us its not so much about the beds, though the ones at DVC are more comfortable, its more the state of mind.  I just feel more relaxed at a DVC resort, its just feels like home.  But you are going to be in WDW, and you are probably like the rest of us, you would stay in a tent if it meant you were in WDW


----------



## jimmytammy

A couple shots from our front door area



















Our 1st attempt at playing Sorcerers of the MK


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday twinklebug!!!!


----------



## Muushka

twinklebug said:


> Think of it as an adventure and you'll be fine... kind of like upscaled camping  Oh, and don't forget to pack the TP!
> 
> ...  seriously, bring it.



I almost spit out my coffee on this one Twink 



vacationer1954 said:


> We're staying at VWL February 10-15. We won't be getting WDW park admission this trip. We're probably going to spend a day at Sea World, and visit Bok Tower Gardens one day, and probably visit family on the coast one day. We have one more day to fill. We're wondering if there any things for an old, overweight, out of shape couple to do at the resort that we don't know about. On previous trips we've rented water sprites, taken the lodge tour, and walked to Ft. Wilderness.



1954?  If that is the year born, a very good year!

JimmyTammy offered some great suggestions.  Plus WL has some great areas to explore, go on an expedition!

You are right, JT, it is much more than the beds.  All of my complaints came flooding to my head and I started to type them, but I didn't want it to bash 'the accident' that badly. 

Love, love love the pictures JT.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Happy Birthday Twinklebug!*
Hope it's extra-special for you in every way!

JT - we'll be joining you..... *tomorrow*  So enjoying your photos - makes packing that much more pleasant knowing whats ahead. Many thanks!


----------



## keliblue

Can't wait for our Saturday arrival !!  HELP !!  those that are there now, can you give me a weather report for packing ..  Shorts during the day ? pants at night ?  Jackets ?

thanks !!  Can't wait to see you all Saturday night


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks folks for the nice comments about the photos, Im enjoying sharing them

Yesterday, we met up with friends from home and enjoyed MK together.  We ate at LTT for lunch, then did the new Sorcerers game.  Lots of fun, and a different way to exp. MK.  Then we headed to POR to see YeeHa Bob and Tammy got to lead us all in clapping while sitting on his piano stool, then she lead us doing the Rumba around the room.  Its so funny because she is somewhat shy and reserved.

Just saw the grand opening of the new Fantasyland with Jordan Sparks singing, Tom Staggs(Bigwig within the WDW Co.)and Jennifer Goodwin(Snow White from Once Upon a Time) along with many characters and some clowns from Circusland on TV here.  It was pretty cool.  Im sure there is a posting of it by now on YouTube.

Going to HS today with friends, eating at 50s then hoping to see Fantasmic.  Havent seen it in awhile.


----------



## jimmytammy

keliblue said:


> Can't wait for our Saturday arrival !!  HELP !!  those that are there now, can you give me a weather report for packing ..  Shorts during the day ? pants at night ?  Jackets ?
> 
> thanks !!  Can't wait to see you all Saturday night



I have been in shorts everyday since last Fri. I would bring a pair of pants and sweatshirt to be safe. Nights havent been bad.  Im sure if you are going to be sitting or still for awhile at night, a light jacket may be nice to have, but weather has been very pleasant so far.  I have been checking out Weatherchannel.com everyday and they have been spot on.  You can do a 10 forecast with them for Disneyworld.


----------



## keliblue

jimmytammy said:


> I have been in shorts everyday since last Fri. I would bring a pair of pants and sweatshirt to be safe. Nights havent been bad. Im sure if you are going to be sitting or still for awhile at night, a light jacket may be nice to have, but weather has been very pleasant so far. I have been checking out Weatherchannel.com everyday and they have been spot on. You can do a 10 forecast with them for Disneyworld.


 
Thanks JT  glad to hear it..   See you soon !!


----------



## Kathymford

twinklebug said:


> Think of it as an adventure and you'll be fine... kind of like upscaled camping  Oh, and don't forget to pack the TP!
> 
> ...  seriously, bring it.





Haha. I don't care.


----------



## horselover

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TWINKLEBUG!!!


----------



## twokats

horselover said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TWINKLEBUG!!!



I also wish you the happiest of days, twinklebug!
Hope it is the best.




Have any of you seen the rumor that Cars Land is coming to WDW. 
Supposedly Disney is going to make the announcement possibly this week.
It will go in DHS in the place of Lights, Motors, Action and the Backlot Tour area if more space is needed.
Guess we will see.  They will have a lot going on if they do that and the Avatars over in Animal Kingdom.



Also, welcome to vacationer1954.  I agree with Muushka, if 1954 is year born a very great year!!!


----------



## Muushka

twokats said:


> I also wish you the happiest of days, twinklebug!
> Hope it is the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have any of you seen the rumor that Cars Land is coming to WDW.
> Supposedly Disney is going to make the announcement possibly this week.
> It will go in DHS in the place of Lights, Motors, Action and the Backlot Tour area if more space is needed.
> Guess we will see.  They will have a lot going on if they do that and the Avatars over in Animal Kingdom.
> 
> *
> 
> Also, welcome to vacationer1954.  I agree with Muushka, if 1954 is year born a very great year!!!  *



Ohhh, we could form a 1954 club!!!

*Happy Birthday twinklebug!!  I hope you have a great birthday.  So, where shall we meet for lunch?*
I may be just a few hours late.....


----------



## rfassett

Happy Birthday Twinklebug!!!!!

JT- love all the pictures and the reports. Wish I were there!

To all those there and going soon - Godspeed!!!!  Have a very MAGICAL time!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TWINKLEBUG !!!​


----------



## keliblue

I'm leeeeeavvvving on a jet plane... don't know when I'll be back again     that songs been stuck in my head all morning....lol


----------



## tea pot

vacationer1954 said:


> We're staying at VWL February 10-15. We won't be getting WDW park admission this trip. We're probably going to spend a day at Sea World, and visit Bok Tower Gardens one day, and probably visit family on the coast one day. We have one more day to fill. We're wondering if there any things for an old, overweight, out of shape couple to do at the resort that we don't know about. On previous trips we've rented water sprites, taken the lodge tour, and walked to Ft. Wilderness.



 *A Big Groupie Welcome vacationer 1954  *

We're  looking forward to a visit to *Bok Tower Gardens *in Feb as well
I have been looking at their web site and they seem to have some 
wonderful Christmas programs 
 I haven't been yet but our  DD recommends it highly 

http://boktowergardens.org/

Bok Tower is a tower of bells.... beautiful! 
here's the web page .... the bells are  a special type where the bell itself doesn't move just the clappers and they have to be played. 




jimmytammy said:


> Kathy
> Dont mean to worry you.  I think for us its not so much about the beds, though the ones at DVC are more comfortable, its more the state of mind.  I just feel more relaxed at a DVC resort, its just feels like home.  But you are going to be in WDW, and you are probably like the rest of us, you would stay in a tent if it meant you were in WDW



*Amen* 

Hey Jimmy You and those ZITI sisters... lookk good in Red 

thanks for all the pics! 


*Happy Belated Birthday TWINKLEBUG*



MiaSRN62 said:


> [



Hey Maria did you make the cupcake?


----------



## MiaSRN62

*teapot*.....oh how I wish I had the time to make cute cupcakes like that !!!! Once this semester is over I will be experimenting with some of my MANY Pinterest recipes though !!! 

*Keliblue*....I always get that song in my head when I fly too !!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Sorry folks for not checking in sooner today.  Ts friend Tearsa came over today so they could finish up a blanket they have been crocheting for my mom of Scarlett O Hara.  So Casey and me went to DQ for awhile, and got sensory overloaded.  He was ready to go sooner than I expected, no fuss from me

We are heading over to meet friends from back home at Ragland Rd. at 8.  Looking forward to catching with everyone tomorrow at 8 at BLT.

BTW, if yall know about Ye Haa Bob, he has us posted on his weekly pics, 1st pic top left, our friends are just to our right in the next pic.


----------



## keliblue

Have an early a.m flight..long haul from California.  See you all Saturday night


----------



## Granny

Jimmy....I've really enjoyed all the pictures you have been sharing.  What a great Groupie you are to bring us all a little bit of that WDW magic.  And the pictures are so well taken...nice!! 



Oh, and *Happy Birthday Twinklebug!!!*


Two weeks from tomorrow I'll be humming that song Kelliblue.  Looking forward to it doesn't come close to describing my feelings.


----------



## twinklebug

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday twinklebug!!!!





DiznyDi said:


> *Happy Birthday Twinklebug!*
> Hope it's extra-special for you in every way!
> 
> JT - we'll be joining you..... *tomorrow*  So enjoying your photos - makes packing that much more pleasant knowing whats ahead. Many thanks!





horselover said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TWINKLEBUG!!!





twokats said:


> I also wish you the happiest of days, twinklebug!
> Hope it is the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have any of you seen the rumor that Cars Land is coming to WDW.
> Supposedly Disney is going to make the announcement possibly this week.
> It will go in DHS in the place of Lights, Motors, Action and the Backlot Tour area if more space is needed.
> Guess we will see.  They will have a lot going on if they do that and the Avatars over in Animal Kingdom.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, welcome to vacationer1954.  I agree with Muushka, if 1954 is year born a very great year!!!





Muushka said:


> Ohhh, we could form a 1954 club!!!
> 
> *Happy Birthday twinklebug!!  I hope you have a great birthday.  So, where shall we meet for lunch?*
> I may be just a few hours late.....





rfassett said:


> Happy Birthday Twinklebug!!!!!
> 
> JT- love all the pictures and the reports. Wish I were there!
> 
> To all those there and going soon - Godspeed!!!!  Have a very MAGICAL time!!!





MiaSRN62 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TWINKLEBUG !!!​





tea pot said:


> *A Big Groupie Welcome vacationer 1954  *
> 
> We're  looking forward to a visit to *Bok Tower Gardens *in Feb as well
> I have been looking at their web site and they seem to have some
> wonderful Christmas programs
> I haven't been yet but our  DD recommends it highly
> 
> http://boktowergardens.org/
> 
> Bok Tower is a tower of bells.... beautiful!
> here's the web page .... the bells are  a special type where the bell itself doesn't move just the clappers and they have to be played.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Amen*
> 
> Hey Jimmy You and those ZITI sisters... lookk good in Red
> 
> thanks for all the pics!
> 
> 
> *Happy Belated Birthday TWINKLEBUG*
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Maria did you make the cupcake?





Granny said:


> Jimmy....I've really enjoyed all the pictures you have been sharing.  What a great Groupie you are to bring us all a little bit of that WDW magic.  And the pictures are so well taken...nice!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and *Happy Birthday Twinklebug!!!*
> 
> 
> Two weeks from tomorrow I'll be humming that song Kelliblue.  Looking forward to it doesn't come close to describing my feelings.



Wow - Groupies are the best! Thank you all for your wonderful (and sweet) wishes.


----------



## jimmytammy

T and I are doing our usual, hanging out on the balcony, drinking our cup o Joe, and ducking golf balls

One just hit the top of trees, and pounded the roof behind us.  Its dangerous out here  But I will take my chances.

Ate at Raglan Rd. last night and was really good.  I had Fish and Chips, T had a sirloin steak that melts in your mouth, DS had Bangers and Mash, MMMMM, Friends had Cod, it was good, rissotto with shrimp and lamb and they said theirs was good.  We were right beside the stage.  William and were facing the mirror so from our vantage point, we could see the middle stage.  He commented why is it we can only see the guys in skirts dancing, not the girls  Something was wrong with that picture!!

Headed to Epcot today, eating at San Angel(if yall havent noticed, a lot of things revolve around where my next meal is or has been)with friends. 

Speaking of golf balls, one just hit the water.  Im thinking of charging .50 for everyone I spot for these guys.  Get enough, it may fund my next meal.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Speaking of golf balls, one just hit the water.  Im thinking of charging .50 for everyone I spot for these guys.  Get enough, it may fund my next meal.



Charge a buck and maybe you can fund that OKW add-on!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Charge a buck and maybe you can fund that OKW add-on!



Thats a good idea


----------



## jimmytammy

We had a great meet last night!! All in attendance were DiznyDad and DiznyDi, WildernessDad and his family, Muushka and her DH, Keliblue and her DH, Inkmahm and Dynaguy and us(Jimmytammy, TammyNC, DS and friends from back home)

Barb(Muushka)was hard at work picking up recruits for the groupies, she may have convinced Liz(our DF from back home) to join up, as well as some folks she met from the Top of the World who let us borrow chairs.  Way to go Muushka!!!  Always hard at work, looking out for the group

We saw the fireworks from the balcony which was amazing, DS has pics, and a nice CM took a shot or 2 of all of us which I hope to get up soon. 

We all dispersed, and then had a mini meet on the boat over to WL!!


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> We had a great meet last night!! All in attendance were DiznyDad and DiznyDi, WildernessDad and his family, Muushka and her DH, Keliblue and her DH, Inkmahm and Dynaguy and us(Jimmytammy, TammyNC, DS and friends from back home)
> 
> Barb(Muushka)was hard at work picking up recruits for the groupies, she may have convinced Liz(our DF from back home) to join up, as well as some folks she met from the Top of the World who let us borrow chairs.  Way to go Muushka!!!  Always hard at work, looking out for the group
> 
> We saw the fireworks from the balcony which was amazing, DS has pics, and a nice CM took a shot or 2 of all of us which I hope to get up soon.
> 
> We all dispersed, and then had a mini meet on the boat over to WL!!



Very nice!             Looking forward to seeing the pictures.


----------



## Inkmahm

It was great seeing everyone Sat night at the TOTW!  We were dead tired from getting up before dawn to get off the Fantasy to drive back over to WDW and spend the day at Epcot, but I really didn't want to miss seeing everyone.  A special thank you to DisneyDi for the beautiful purse with my name on it AND a moose!  It is one of my favorite items from this trip and I buy a LOT of stuff.  

We spent yesterday taking it easy. We're in 1512 so have a view of the Mickey waving at people arriving at our villas.  Great room on the first floor, lots less walking for me than normal.  Went to see all the christmas decorations on the monorail hotels yesterday and then to Oceanaires for dinner. Today we slept in and will be heading to AK for our ADr at Yak n yeti for lunch.  Then Cape May for dinner and off to Epcot for my favorite fireworks of the year, Illuminations with the added holiday ending.

Tomorrow is HS for the day and then California Grill for dinner before it shuts down next year for Major Overhaul work.  Back home on Wed and knee surgery next Monday to replace the right knee.  It was great seeing everyone Sat night and I hope to be back around th DIS boards more often so that I can catch up with what everyone is doing these days.  Have a great rest of your trip to the other groupies here at WDW!   Maybe we'll run into you around our home before we head back to our winter home.


----------



## jimmytammy

It was great meeting you as well Inkmahm/Dynaguy!  That was lots of fun!

I promise I will get pics up Tues. AM.  They are really slow loading, so we are at 50% right now.

Yesterday, Tearsa(Ts friend from Orlando)went with us to meet Will and Liz(friends from back home) at AK.  We ate at Yak and Yeti(1st time)and it was really good.  I ordered Honey Chicken and it was so so, but everyone else really enjoyed their dishes.  We will def. go back.  Service was slow, but hey, we are on vacation.

Rode Everest back to back 4 times, no wait

Headed to HS today, hoping Casey can finally be picked for Indy show, he is 18 now and being his favorite movie, he so hopes to get in.  I told him to hoop and holler and wave his hands wildly.  Fingers crossed it happens!


----------



## twinmom108

Just got back Saturday night after a wonderful 2 week stay at VWL.  Our 1st night we were in a studio.  We arrived around 1 am Friday night/Sat morn. & were given a studio on the 4th floor at the very end of the looooong hallway.  With 3 heavy bags 45+ lbs. each we felt every single step.  I figured we probably got the dredded dumpster view room, but couldn't see in the dark (it was).  Figured that was no big deal, especially since we'd be in this room only a few hours for sleep.  

Did I say sleep?  So pumped up with adrenaline not much sleep was to be had.  In the morning we called bell services to come & get our bags to hold till we got our 1 bdrm villa.  The man asked if we were charged extra for our overweight bags.  I smiled and said each one of them were under 50 lbs.  We then headed out to Aquatica for the day.  Before we left I stopped by the front desk to inquire about our new room.  Told it was on the 5th floor & it was an odd #.  That made me happy because I knew we had a Lake/Pool View.  Only thing that would make me ecstatic would be if it is the ONE room I really want.

Aquatica was ok, probably never go again, but it was perfect for just chilling out after a long travel day.  About 2pm I called WL to see if our room was ready yet. They said not yet.  They must have checked right afterward because I got a text with the # within 5 min.  I looked at the room # a couple of times just to be sure.  I screamed & started to do my happy dance (uh make that ecstatic dance)!  We got the room I wanted 5519 for our 14 night stay!  We picked up some groceries then headed back to VWL.  While putting things away I noticed previous guests had left two boxes with empty beer bottles in them under the kitchen sink.  I called housekeeping & put them out in the hallway.  

When we got everything put away we just relaxed in the room & balcony.  Loved the room!!


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> It was great meeting you as well Inkmahm/Dynaguy!  That was lots of fun!
> 
> I promise I will get pics up Tues. AM.  They are really slow loading, so we are at 50% right now.
> 
> Yesterday, Tearsa(Ts friend from Orlando)went with us to meet Will and Liz(friends from back home) at AK.  We ate at Yak and Yeti(1st time)and it was really good.  I ordered Honey Chicken and it was so so, but everyone else really enjoyed their dishes.  We will def. go back.  Service was slow, but hey, we are on vacation.
> 
> Rode Everest back to back 4 times, no wait
> 
> Headed to HS today, hoping Casey can finally be picked for Indy show, he is 18 now and being his favorite movie, he so hopes to get in.  I told him to hoop and holler and wave his hands wildly.  Fingers crossed it happens!



We have been to Yak and Yeti three times.  The first time was Kati and me on our first trip we made in Dec '09.  We went back last Dec and took DS and when DH and I were there in May I took him there.  I love it and personally I usually get the steak and tempura shrimp which I love.  There is an appetizer dish that makes a full meal for Kati which she likes to get.  Don't remember what DS had, but he loved it.  Kati also likes their cheesecake. . . but I have not found a cheesecake she doesn't like come to think of it.

Hope Casey gets his wish.


----------



## MiaSRN62

twinmom108 said:


> Just got back Saturday night after a wonderful 2 week stay at VWL.  Our 1st night we were in a studio.  We arrived around 1 am Friday night/Sat morn. & were given a studio on the 4th floor at the very end of the looooong hallway.  With 3 heavy bags 45+ lbs. each we felt every single step.  I figured we probably got the dredded dumpster view room, but couldn't see in the dark (it was).  Figured that was no big deal, especially since we'd be in this room only a few hours for sleep.
> 
> Did I say sleep?  So pumped up with adrenaline not much sleep was to be had.  In the morning we called bell services to come & get our bags to hold till we got our 1 bdrm villa.  The man asked if we were charged extra for our overweight bags.  I smiled and said each one of them were under 50 lbs.  We then headed out to Aquatica for the day.  Before we left I stopped by the front desk to inquire about our new room.  Told it was on the 5th floor & it was an odd #.  That made me happy because I knew we had a Lake/Pool View.  Only thing that would make me ecstatic would be if it is the ONE room I really want.
> 
> Aquatica was ok, probably never go again, but it was perfect for just chilling out after a long travel day.  About 2pm I called WL to see if our room was ready yet. They said not yet.  They must have checked right afterward because I got a text with the # within 5 min.  I looked at the room # a couple of times just to be sure.  I screamed & started to do my happy dance (uh make that ecstatic dance)!  We got the room I wanted 5519 for our 14 night stay!  We picked up some groceries then headed back to VWL.  While putting things away I noticed previous guests had left two boxes with empty beer bottles in them under the kitchen sink.  I called housekeeping & put them out in the hallway.
> 
> When we got everything put away we just relaxed in the room & balcony.  Loved the room!!



Wow Sharon !!! 14 days at VWL !!!! Thanks for the report. So happy everything went well for you !!! Welcome back !


----------



## MiaSRN62

jimmytammy said:


> We had a great meet last night!! All in attendance were DiznyDad and DiznyDi, WildernessDad and his family, Muushka and her DH, Keliblue and her DH, Inkmahm and Dynaguy and us(Jimmytammy, TammyNC, DS and friends from back home)
> 
> Barb(Muushka)was hard at work picking up recruits for the groupies, she may have convinced Liz(our DF from back home) to join up, as well as some folks she met from the Top of the World who let us borrow chairs.  Way to go Muushka!!!  Always hard at work, looking out for the group
> 
> We saw the fireworks from the balcony which was amazing, DS has pics, and a nice CM took a shot or 2 of all of us which I hope to get up soon.
> 
> We all dispersed, and then had a mini meet on the boat over to WL!!


This makes me happy to hear you all got to meet up !!! Wish I could have been there a few days earlier---but I'll be in the World by Wed night ! *JT*....we have a lunch planned at Raglan Road on Friday---can't wait ! 

Inkmahm....thanks for your report too ! I think I had that room in 1999. Is it right around the corner as soon as you cross the covered walkway and enter the VWL ? I recall the patio being a tad overrun with shrubs but it was a very convenient location. Good luck with your surgery---I will be in WDW on that Monday so I'm wishing you well now in case I have trouble with internet. 

Can't wait to see some pics guys !!!!


----------



## blossomz

Thanks for the trip report Sharon. 2 glorious weeks!  

Ok groupies in the world can't wait for photos!  Saw some Disney Di photos on FB!


----------



## Inkmahm

MiaSRN62 said:


> This makes me happy to hear you all got to meet up !!! Wish I could have been there a few days earlier---but I'll be in the World by Wed night ! *JT*....we have a lunch planned at Raglan Road on Friday---can't wait !
> 
> Inkmahm....thanks for your report too ! I think I had that room in 1999. Is it right around the corner as soon as you cross the covered walkway and enter the VWL ? I recall the patio being a tad overrun with shrubs but it was a very convenient location. Good luck with your surgery---I will be in WDW on that Monday so I'm wishing you well now in case I have trouble with internet.
> 
> Can't wait to see some pics guys !!!!



You can get there from the covered walkway sidewalk that connects around back to the pool area.  Or you can walkthe covered walkway and head towards the elevators once you are inside.  The hall is to the left of the elevators and our 1 bedroom villa is a few doors down.  I'd say the patio is still a bit overrun with shrubs but I love the villa location.  Thanks for the good wishes.  My knees and feet are killing me this trip and I am doing most of it on a scooter.  Today was a lot of walking getting to the scooter rental from handicap parking at AK and then to walk to the International Gateway from Beach club after dinner at cape May.  My feet felt every step walking back to the Beach Club to pick up our car.  

Today was the first rain we have had.  A few downpours while we were in AK but we avoided them all.  Not so lucky after dinner when itwas time to walk to Epcot to see Illuminations.  It was a steady rain, sometimes pretty heavy.  but it gave Dynaguy and me a chance to try out our new rain ponchos.  His is Mickey Mouse and mine is Minnie Mouse, complete with ears on the hat for both of us and a bow on mine.

Tomorrow we are going to sleep in and skip HS this trip.  Maybe will go to MK in the afternoon to try to get in for CS at "Be our guest."    Our last dinner tomorrow is at California Grill.  Really looking forward to that one.


----------



## horselover

twinmom108 said:


> Just got back Saturday night after a wonderful 2 week stay at VWL.  Our 1st night we were in a studio.  We arrived around 1 am Friday night/Sat morn. & were given a studio on the 4th floor at the very end of the looooong hallway.  With 3 heavy bags 45+ lbs. each we felt every single step.  I figured we probably got the dredded dumpster view room, but couldn't see in the dark (it was).  Figured that was no big deal, especially since we'd be in this room only a few hours for sleep.
> 
> Did I say sleep?  So pumped up with adrenaline not much sleep was to be had.  In the morning we called bell services to come & get our bags to hold till we got our 1 bdrm villa.  The man asked if we were charged extra for our overweight bags.  I smiled and said each one of them were under 50 lbs.  We then headed out to Aquatica for the day.  Before we left I stopped by the front desk to inquire about our new room.  Told it was on the 5th floor & it was an odd #.  That made me happy because I knew we had a Lake/Pool View.  Only thing that would make me ecstatic would be if it is the ONE room I really want.
> 
> Aquatica was ok, probably never go again, but it was perfect for just chilling out after a long travel day.  About 2pm I called WL to see if our room was ready yet. They said not yet.  They must have checked right afterward because I got a text with the # within 5 min.  I looked at the room # a couple of times just to be sure.  I screamed & started to do my happy dance (uh make that ecstatic dance)!  We got the room I wanted 5519 for our 14 night stay!  We picked up some groceries then headed back to VWL.  While putting things away I noticed previous guests had left two boxes with empty beer bottles in them under the kitchen sink.  I called housekeeping & put them out in the hallway.
> 
> When we got everything put away we just relaxed in the room & balcony.  Loved the room!!



Ha!  As soon as you said I hope I get THE room I knew exactly what room you were going to say!  That is the room we had last year at Christmas and I'm praying for it again this year.  Now that you're gone I guess I might have a shot!   Glad to hear you had a nice trip.


----------



## jimmytammy

Sharon, sounds like you had a blast!  14 nights at VWL, thats as good as it gets.


----------



## blossomz

OK..why is 5519 THE room?


----------



## jimmytammy

A couple pics from HS










Ahhhh, home


----------



## jimmytammy

BLT







DiznyDi and DiznyDad along with teapot and Mr. teapot







Our groupie meet!!
L to R standing Muushka,, Liz(our DF), TammyNC, DiznyDi, Mr. Muushka, William(our DF), Inkmahm, Dynaguy, Wildernessdad, Jesse(WDs DS), Mr. keliblue, Casey(our DS)  Kneeling L to R  DiznyDad, Amelia(WDs DGD) keliblue, Mrs. Wildernessdad and jimmytammy  Flat teapot and flat Mr. teapot joined us in the middle!


----------



## jimmytammy

BLT fireworks



















AK


----------



## blossomz

OMG!  WHat a fabulous group!!!  Thanks!!!


----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## jimmytammy

This are shots of us with friends from Orlando.  We went with them to Gaylord Palms Resort to see the Christmas show.


----------



## horselover

Thanks for all the great pics JT!  I need a footer for the groupie pic.  I only recognize a few familiar faces.  No DD on this trip?  I have a feeling she's at home anxiously awaiting the return of her soldier.


----------



## jimmytammy

horselover said:


> Thanks for all the great pics JT!  I need a footer for the groupie pic.  I only recognize a few familiar faces.  No DD on this trip?  I have a feeling she's at home anxiously awaiting the return of her soldier.



You are right, DD is home, working and pining for her soldier.  She is on the way today to see him graduate from his AIT training at Ft. Lee in VA.

I will post names by one of the groupie pics...sorry


----------



## horselover

blossomz said:


> OK..why is 5519 THE room?



Because it's a fantastic room!  Honestly I don't want to say too much about it because then everyone will want it!            I'll send you a PM!

It does offer this lovely view.


----------



## tea pot

jimmytammy said:


> BLT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiznyDi and DiznyDad along with teapot and Mr. teapot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our groupie meet!!
> L to R standing Muushka,, Liz(our DF), TammyNC, DiznyDi, Mr. Muushka, William(our DF), Inkmahm, Dynaguy, Wildernessdad, Jesse(WDs DS), Mr. keliblue, Casey(our DS)  Kneeling L to R  DiznyDad, Amelia(WDs DGD) keliblue, Mrs. Wildernessdad and jimmytammy  Flat teapot and flat Mr. teapot joined us in the middle!



Oh You Guys, You made me cry!
I just can't wait to share this with Mr TeaPot and my girls
Words can't express how grateful I am to have found all of you 
in the special cyber/real world of true kindred spirits

You all are the best!
What a great Christmas present  
Thanks So Much


----------



## Muushka

tea pot said:


> Oh You Guys, You made cry!
> I just can't wait to share this with Mr TeaPot and my girls
> Words can't express how grateful I am to have found all of you
> in the special cyber/real world of true kindred spirits
> 
> You all are the best!
> What a great Christmas present
> Thanks So Much



Oh TP, we loved those Flat Tea Pots that you sent!  So glad you joined us!

Next Dec, lets make it for real!


----------



## MiaSRN62

LOVED LOVED LOVED all the pics !!!! Thank you for posting JT !!!! Loved the stand-in photos of Joy and Mr Teapot !!!!!  Dizny Di and Dad---you both look fantastic !!!!  I don't even need to ask if you're all having fun---it's all over your faces !  Happy Holidays Groupie pals !!!!


----------



## twinmom108

jimmytammy said:


> Sharon, sounds like you had a blast!  14 nights at VWL, thats as good as it gets.



Agreed!!!  This was the first time that we've spent all 14 nights in the same room.  Previous 2 week trips have all been split stays.  Granted we were in a studio the night before our 14N, but that was so few hours I don't count that. 

WL is our favorite resort, & had been dreaming of a Christmas trip there for 12 years.  Our stay being longer lent itself to really being able to relax & enjoy the resort.  We got to be flag family one morning & enjoyed continental breakfast at the Old Faithful Club.  

Early on in our stay I noticed water on the kitchen floor.  Turns out something was loose in the piping and it was quite the mess.  I was afraid that they might relocate us if the problem couldn't be easily fixed.  I love that room & didn't want to move.   Was easily fixed & I was happy as clam.


----------



## twinmom108

Really wished we could have come to the Dismeet on the 8th to meet you all, but that was the day we were headed back to MCO.


----------



## twinmom108

horselover said:


> Ha!  As soon as you said I hope I get THE room I knew exactly what room you were going to say!  That is the room we had last year at Christmas and I'm praying for it again this year.  Now that you're gone I guess I might have a shot!   Glad to hear you had a nice trip.



lol.  When is your trip to VWL?  I hope you get the room too!


----------



## jimmytammy

horselover said:


> Because it's a fantastic room!  Honestly I don't want to say too much about it because then everyone will want it!            I'll send you a PM!
> 
> It does offer this lovely view.



What a view!!!


----------



## horselover

twinmom108 said:


> lol.  When is your trip to VWL?  I hope you get the room too!



One week from today!           I hope I get it too!


----------



## jimmytammy

Yesterday we went to MK, then back to OKW.  We had lunch at Kona,very good.  Monorail was down so we had to boat over to MK from Poly.  Hung around MK for about 4 hrs, played Sorcerers game more, rode a few rides.  We really havent done a lot over the last 2 weeks as far as riding a lot, or seeing a lot of shows.  Dont get me wrong, love being here, but we just have taken things so easy, yet we have walked a ton.  Its funny, cause we should really packed it all in, yet we havent.  Does that make sense?

After MK, we were hungry(all that walking)so we ate at Olivias, very good too!
Then DS and I played pool at the OKW HH and T made a bracelet while waiting for us.

Hanging out in the room right now, may go to Epcot/HS for awhile, maybe grab a bite at ESPN, then head over to meet the groupies at VWL and hoping for no rain tonight so the hayride can happen.  If the rain comes, we will have a dry place in the Carolewood Pacific Room


----------



## MiaSRN62

JT, if you ever get opportunity to order the Pot Roast Chef's Special I recommend it at Olivias. 

I spoke to Muushka a little bit ago ! Thanks so much for updating me on wagon ride. Hope to see you at the Lodge tonight !!! My airport shuttle driver is speeding me down the airport to the Philly airport !

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## keliblue

Had chance to be the Flag family with Muushka and her DH (thanks Muushka)
What a wonderful experience with great people


----------



## Nicoal13

Loved all the pictures of the groupies!! 

Maybe next year I can finally get to the lodge in December.


----------



## Granny

Jimmy...thanks so much for posting the pictures of the Groupie meet.  What a fine group you are indeed!! 

Today is the 10 day countdown mark for our trip.  The pictures and stories are just right to keep me motivated to finish up at work and enjoy a week at our beloved VWL!


----------



## Muushka

What a great time we have had with our beloved Groupies.  First, our meet at BLT on Saturday night.  Thank you DizDi for arranging that for all of us and thank you for the extra special gift that you blessed we Groupie Girls with.  Love it!  And thank you Rich, from Mr Muush, for the Mickey head key chain.  He treasures it.

This morning we got to be flag family and got to experience it with Keliblue and her husband.  I was so glad to get to know them.  Kindred spirits (right Keliblue ).

Then this evening we met once again.  DizDi and Dad joined us for the hay ride through Fort Wilderness.  We saw some wild decorations and some very beautiful ones.  But the company couldn't be beat.  Then we headed back to our beloved for some desserts with JT, (both of them!) and Casey.  And then our special guest Maria came knocking on the window to get let in.  Just sitting, finally meeting Maria and her husband.  Good time.




keliblue said:


> Had chance to be the Flag family with Muushka and her DH (thanks Muushka)
> What a wonderful experience with great people



Right back atcha girlfriend 



Nicoal13 said:


> Loved all the pictures of the groupies!!
> 
> Maybe next year I can finally get to the lodge in December.



I hope so.  You'll never meet a nicer bunch of people!  Maybe we will meet!



Granny said:


> Jimmy...thanks so much for posting the pictures of the Groupie meet.  What a fine group you are indeed!!
> 
> Today is the 10 day countdown mark for our trip.  The pictures and stories are just right to keep me motivated to finish up at work and enjoy a week at our beloved VWL!



Granny, I hope the 10 days fly by and you and your wife have a wonderful time at VWL and WDW.


----------



## jimmytammy

We had a great time last night too Muushka.  I have been a little under the weather so decided to forgo the hayride, but as Barb says, we met at the CPR.  Barb made a wonderful dessert and cookies, and we enjoyed the company, nice getting to meet Maria and her DH along with spending more time with Dad and Di and Mr. Muushka.

Heading to Epcot later today, eat at Rose and Crown, do some things, probably make it an early evening as tomorrow is go home day.

Even while we have been on this trip, we are already anticipating our next in May.

156 days to go!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Jimmy...thanks so much for posting the pictures of the Groupie meet.  What a fine group you are indeed!!
> 
> Today is the 10 day countdown mark for our trip.  The pictures and stories are just right to keep me motivated to finish up at work and enjoy a week at our beloved VWL!



Glad we could help Granny


----------



## sechem32

Hi everyone!  Will and I had a great time at the Groupie meet at BLT last Saturday, so I finally decided to quit beeing a lurker and to finally register.  It was so much fun to meet so many great people that love Disney!


----------



## Muushka

sechem32 said:


> Hi everyone!  Will and I had a great time at the Groupie meet at BLT last Saturday, so I finally decided to quit beeing a lurker and to finally register.  It was so much fun to meet so many great people that love Disney!



Whoa!  Who do we have here????  I'm so glad you came out of lurkdom and joined the friendliest thread on the Dis!
It was great meeting you and your husband last Saturday evening.  Visit often!  

We are packing up and leaving for our cruise that leaves on Sat.  Tomorrow we meet our old buds at our old stomping grounds and then Sat we board the beautiful Eclipse for 14 nights.

Merry Christmas to our Groupies.  I love you guys.


----------



## jimmytammy

sechem32 said:


> Hi everyone!  Will and I had a great time at the Groupie meet at BLT last Saturday, so I finally decided to quit beeing a lurker and to finally register.  It was so much fun to meet so many great people that love Disney!



Hey, I know you!!!

Welcome to the the groupies sechem32!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka
Hope you folks have a great cruise, and an early Merry Christmas to you as well.  We had a great time at both meets(and thanks for getting the new recruits)


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Mickeymorse!!!!


----------



## tea pot

Hello Groupies 

Thanks so much for taking us all along with you
 via your wonderful  pictures and posts.

It's so good to hear about groupies meeting up 
face to face  

I can't wait to try that Hayride next year and
 Oh yes next year We're IN!!
_"God Willing and the Creek don't Rise"_ 

 *Welcome Sechem32* 
OK,  It sounds like you were at the meet so.....
and if so...... which one of those beautiful people are you?

Muushka have a wonderful cruise, Granny a great trip.
Jimmy Tammy, DI, Dad and the rest of the gang down there
Kelieblue and hubby( hope to meet you guys next year )
Have safe travel home.


----------



## sechem32

tea pot said:


> *Welcome Sechem32*
> OK,  It sounds like you were at the meet so.....
> and if so...... which one of those beautiful people are you?



Hi teapot!  Sorry I didn't intruduce myself fully before - I'm Liz from the pictures (DF to jimmytammy/tammyNC).  My husband (William, the other DF in the pics) and I wish we could have come to the hay ride - but we had to leave the magical Disney bubble last Monday  But we met such wonderful people, and can't wait for future opportunities to join some of your meets!


----------



## Bronte

We are new to dvc (resale this year) and are tring out each of our dream resorts.
So far we have stayed at BCV for our youngest DD, BLT for our Great Aunt and now our waitlist came through for our older DD's pick, spring break at the VWL !!!!  I texted her this week at college and it was just the news she needed as she was studing for finals.
Any sugestions would be great ...
We did stay at the lodge for one night many years ago and try to eat at wispering canyons cafe almost every trip because of how much DD loves this resort.
Thanks !!!!


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday Mickeymorse!!!!

Hope it is the best!


----------



## jimmytammy

Bronte said:


> We are new to dvc (resale this year) and are tring out each of our dream resorts.
> So far we have stayed at BCV for our youngest DD, BLT for our Great Aunt and now our waitlist came through for our older DD's pick, spring break at the VWL !!!!  I texted her this week at college and it was just the news she needed as she was studing for finals.
> Any sugestions would be great ...
> We did stay at the lodge for one night many years ago and try to eat at wispering canyons cafe almost every trip because of how much DD loves this resort.
> Thanks !!!!



1st, let me say Welcome to the groupies Bronte!!!!
VWL is the smallest DVC resort on WDW property, so most rooms are not far removed from the elevators, very close to bus stop, maybe 5 mins from boats to MK, FW and Contemp.  Very close to main lodge area.  Rooms all pretty much are views of trees, but this holds a vantage as early am deer can be spotted.  There are possible views of quiet pool and higher floors, same side of bldg afford a view of Bay Lake.

Our personal pref. is a higher floor, near elevators.  
Soak in all the Lodge has to offer.


----------



## jimmytammy

We are home.  Had an uneventful drive, which is nice
We didnt  leave WDW til around 11:30, sorta bummed around the resort longer than intended, but I think it helped me to have the extra rest.  That giant snickers bar around 8 pm gave me the extra boost needed to finalize the drive


----------



## Granny

*Jimmy.*..glad that you made it home safe and sound.  Hope you're feeling much better. 

*Bronte*...thanks for stopping by on the thread.  You have one smart daughter there with great taste in WDW resorts!  

And for all the Groupies, I hope you are all on Santa's "nice" list...he's got little spies everywhere you know!  


He knows when you've been bad or good.....






​


....so be good for goodness sake!


----------



## tea pot

sechem32 said:


> Hi teapot!  Sorry I didn't intruduce myself fully before - I'm Liz from the pictures (DF to jimmytammy/tammyNC).  My husband (William, the other DF in the pics) and I wish we could have come to the hay ride - but we had to leave the magical Disney bubble last Monday  But we met such wonderful people, and can't wait for future opportunities to join some of your meets!



 A Big Groupie Welcome  Liz and William 
 Hope to meet up with you next year in that *"Magical Disney Bubble " *



Granny said:


> And for all the Groupies, I hope you are all on Santa's "nice" list...he's got little spies everywhere you know!
> 
> He knows when you've been bad or good.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> ....so be good for goodness sake!



Love it Granny  Thanks


----------



## Inkmahm

Well, we WERE able to get in for lunch at "Be our Guest" on the 11th.  The food there is GREAT!  I had the ham and cheese sandwhich with fries and Dynaguy had the roast (marinated in coffee according to the server.)  They really have this set up well to handle a huge number of customers efficiently.  I was surprised how well this worked for a counter service location.  We will definitely look forward to our dinner reservation there in March. The restaurant is beautiful.

We got stuck with the monorail being down, too.  Had to take a bus to the Contemporary for our California Grill last dinner of our trip.  It was great, as always.

When leaving to go to the airport on the 12th, we detoured to Sanaa for lunch since we had plenty of time.  It cost an extra hour of car rental but it was worth it!  Nothing like squeezing in one last meal at our home resort before heading home.

Now I've been frantically getting ready for my  knee surgery tomorrow morning.  I gave up on the idea of getting Christmas cards out before Christmas so everyone will have to be patient and hear from my after my surgery.  I will try to remember to check in here when I am lucid again, too.  Since I've been down this road once before, I know what is ahead of me this time.  That is good because I am less afraid this time but bad because I KNOW what is ahead for the next few months.  Dynaguy is a great husband though and he is ready to go through it all again with me.  

Merry Christmas, everyone!  Just in case I don't get back here in time.


----------



## jimmytammy

It was great meeting you folks!  Praying all goes well with your surgery.


----------



## blossomz

Sounds like it was another great groupie meet! 

Ink...good luck tomorrow!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Great to see the pictures from the Groupie meet!  Sounds like it was a lot of fun.

We returned from our lovely Aulani stay and lovely 70-80 degree Hawaii weather to snow.    As the years go by I've decided I like the song White Christmas far more than actually experiencing it.  When I get some pictures uploaded I'll share a bit of what we saw but will say that Aulani is a beautiful resort and we'll be back again!!

*Inkmahm *- good luck with the surgery!!


----------



## DiznyDi

OK Groupies, we're home now, too.  What a great trip! Wonderful to meet up with so many of our cyber friends (and new friends, too: Liz and William) and become better acquainted.  Jimmy's done a fabulous job of keeping the thread up to date with the happenings of those in the World with his pictorial diary. Thanks Jimmy!

DDad and I started every day the same: up at 6:15 and out by 7:00 to walk over to Fort Wilderness and back again.  We saw deer every day - as few as 8 and as many as 22.  We even saw a bob cat - yes, a bob cat! Before returning to our room we'd make a stop at Roaring Fork for oatmeal and grits and take them back with us for breakfast on our balcony.  This is the first trip that we have actively kept an accounting of how far we walked.  We averaged just under 10 miles per day with our lowest day at 6.25 miles (the day we left) and our highest at over 13 miles!  We have these really neat folding walking sticks.....

Highlights certainly were the Groupie meets, the TOWL, candlelight processional, lunch at Be Our Guest and our early morning walks.  DDad and I were both successful in reaching Galactic Hero status on Buzz Lightyear: 999999   What a pleasant surprise!

As always, the time goes by far too quickly while on vacation.  I have my countdown set: only 61 days until Aulani.

Wishing you a smooth surgery tomorrow Inkmahm!  Will hope that all goes well.

WELCOME sechem32! A pleasure to have met you and William.  So happy to have you as part of the Dis and more importantly as a part of the Groupies!


----------



## twokats

Inkmahm - We will be thinking about you so good luck with the surgery!!


----------



## twinklebug

Good luck Inky - I will be thinking of you tomorrow!


----------



## jimmytammy

Di and Dad
Glad yall got home safe and sound.  It was great meeting up with yall again.  I told T it feels like meeting up with life long friends now, not just a groupie meet 

I reached Buzz status of 999999 this trip too.  I had been trying for so long

Granny
Thanks for the well wishes. I am def. feeling better than before.


----------



## horselover

Welcome back JT, DiznyDi & DiznyDad!   All good things do eventually come to an end but the good news is there will always be another trip to the Lodge just over the horizon!     

My trip is almost here!  Only 2 more sleeps!           Suitcases are 90% packed.  Tomorrow I need to wrap up some work stuff in the morning, pack the duffel bag with the food we're bringing, then take the fur babies to the pet hotel.              That's the only sad part.  Neither has ever been boarded before.  I hope they do ok.  After that it's try to get some sleep then we're off!  I'm still bummed I missed the big groupie meet, but I'm hoping to do a mini meet with Granny!         I haven't met Granny before so I hope it works out.  I will do my best to post pics.  I know JT did a great job posting pictures during his trip but you can never have too many right?!               Next time I post I'll be at my happy place (hopefully in "the" room)!  Bye for now!


----------



## Kathymford

So, last Wednesday I noticed this really wet spot on the carpet in front of the bathroom. We blamed the dogs. 3 towels and an overnight fan later, and it is still soaked. Uh oh. We live in a condo built in the 80s, so guess what. Galvinized plumbing underneath the slab foundation. 

Good news? HOA needs to fix this problem. Bad news? All of the closets need to be emptied and furniture moved out of the way. The HOA is installing all new copper plumbing in the walls.

I know I should be appreciative that the HOA is covering all of this maintenance, but right now, I'm staring at an un-decorated Christmas tree and it's depressing me. I'm also looking at some of my few decorations that I got to put out and thinking I should just box them up too. I mean, what's the point? Is Christmas seriously only a week away?

Not to mention that our life is in little piles everywhere. What would happen if you had to empty all of your closets? Would you have somewhere to put that stuff? I'll tell you, I don't. It's just in piles. Everywhere. We have to go outside and turn the water back on every time we want to go to the bathroom! 

OK. I know I'm whining. I'm done. Sorry. Pity-fest much? I'm pathetic.


----------



## twokats

Kathymford said:


> So, last Wednesday I noticed this really wet spot on the carpet in front of the bathroom. We blamed the dogs. 3 towels and an overnight fan later, and it is still soaked. Uh oh. We live in a condo built in the 80s, so guess what. Galvinized plumbing underneath the slab foundation.
> 
> Good news? HOA needs to fix this problem. Bad news? All of the closets need to be emptied and furniture moved out of the way. The HOA is installing all new copper plumbing in the walls.
> 
> I know I should be appreciative that the HOA is covering all of this maintenance, but right now, I'm staring at an un-decorated Christmas tree and it's depressing me. I'm also looking at some of my few decorations that I got to put out and thinking I should just box them up too. I mean, what's the point? Is Christmas seriously only a week away?
> 
> Not to mention that our life is in little piles everywhere. What would happen if you had to empty all of your closets? Would you have somewhere to put that stuff? I'll tell you, I don't. It's just in piles. Everywhere. We have to go outside and turn the water back on every time we want to go to the bathroom!
> 
> OK. I know I'm whining. I'm done. Sorry. Pity-fest much? I'm pathetic.



I ran out of closet room a long time ago.  That is why I had a storage building built so that I could get some control back in my house.  I just need the time to get something done!

So have a great pity party, if you need company, I might join you!


----------



## DiznyDi

Kathymford said:


> So, last Wednesday I noticed this really wet spot on the carpet in front of the bathroom. We blamed the dogs. 3 towels and an overnight fan later, and it is still soaked. Uh oh. We live in a condo built in the 80s, so guess what. Galvinized plumbing underneath the slab foundation.
> 
> Good news? HOA needs to fix this problem. Bad news? All of the closets need to be emptied and furniture moved out of the way. The HOA is installing all new copper plumbing in the walls.
> 
> I know I should be appreciative that the HOA is covering all of this maintenance, but right now, I'm staring at an un-decorated Christmas tree and it's depressing me. I'm also looking at some of my few decorations that I got to put out and thinking I should just box them up too. I mean, what's the point? Is Christmas seriously only a week away?
> 
> Not to mention that our life is in little piles everywhere. What would happen if you had to empty all of your closets? Would you have somewhere to put that stuff? I'll tell you, I don't. It's just in piles. Everywhere. We have to go outside and turn the water back on every time we want to go to the bathroom!
> 
> OK. I know I'm whining. I'm done. Sorry. Pity-fest much? I'm pathetic.





We may be in a similar situation soon.  We're gutting our master bath for a major overhaul.  Move the bed, re-locate the piles, make way for the contractor...and so goes the list.

We nearly always travel to the World in December, so my Christmas decorating has taken a major set-back.  I have a small 4 ft. tree that I keep decorated and throw a  plastic bag over for storage.  It will be coming out today.

We live in the country and have a well for our water.  At one point in time, lightening struck our well and hence immediately shut down our water.  I remember going out to my kids little swimming pool for buckets of water just so we could flush the toilets.   I feel your pain.  Be like Dory - just keep swimming!

Thinking of you Julie as you do your last-minute packing and planning.  I hope you and Granny are able to meet up!  We are returning to the World Oct. 7-12 and hope to see you then.


----------



## jimmytammy

horselover
Just return the favor and allow us to live through you at the World.  Have a great trip!!

Kathy
I feel your pain.  We had a major issue with our hot water heater, water literally 4" deep in our basement, had to move all the stuff into our upstairs living space, it was a real mess and a major displacement.
I say go to your happy place, be at peace in the Lodge(in your mind anyway).  Play some Lodge music, spray some pine scent around the house and deep breathe it all away


----------



## Kathymford

Aww!! Thanks everyone. I knew I came to the right place!! 

The plumbers should be finishing today by noon. I have no idea when they will patch the holes. I'm hoping today also, but somehow I doubt it!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hey any groupies live near High Point NC?  If so can you tell me what it is like there?  My DH got laid off on Friday and he may send a resume to a company there.


----------



## rfassett

Kathymford said:
			
		

> So, last Wednesday I noticed this really wet spot on the carpet in front of the bathroom. We blamed the dogs. 3 towels and an overnight fan later, and it is still soaked. Uh oh. We live in a condo built in the 80s, so guess what. Galvinized plumbing underneath the slab foundation.
> 
> Good news? HOA needs to fix this problem. Bad news? All of the closets need to be emptied and furniture moved out of the way. The HOA is installing all new copper plumbing in the walls.
> 
> I know I should be appreciative that the HOA is covering all of this maintenance, but right now, I'm staring at an un-decorated Christmas tree and it's depressing me. I'm also looking at some of my few decorations that I got to put out and thinking I should just box them up too. I mean, what's the point? Is Christmas seriously only a week away?
> 
> Not to mention that our life is in little piles everywhere. What would happen if you had to empty all of your closets? Would you have somewhere to put that stuff? I'll tell you, I don't. It's just in piles. Everywhere. We have to go outside and turn the water back on every time we want to go to the bathroom!
> 
> OK. I know I'm whining. I'm done. Sorry. Pity-fest much? I'm pathetic.



I am so sorry. These things can be so disruptive - and at Christmas no less. So, since it is Christmas, I think it is valid to ask what Jesus, since it is His birthday, would want you to do. Methinks He would say, decorate the tree. Give thanks for the opportunity to turn the water on and off again and then on again. And He would want you to dance around the piles. Put some Christmas Carols on and bask in the ambience of the moment. Good luck and Merry Christmas to you and yours!


----------



## twinmom108

horselover said:


> One week from today!           I hope I get it too!



Waiting to hear what room # you get. 

Enjoy your vacation!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey any groupies live near High Point NC?  If so can you tell me what it is like there?  My DH got laid off on Friday and he may send a resume to a company there.



We live about 30 mins from there.  It is a small community, a lot like my hometown of Burlington.  HP is def. growing though, as the furniture industry is its biggest income maker.  People are friendly there.  Its close to Greensboro which has a lot of shopping and restaurant choices.  Winston Salem is close, Charlotte roughly 1 hr south, Raleigh 1 hr 30 mins east., which sometime the flyers are in town to play the Hurricanes in Raleigh.  Our newest groupie, sechem32 works in HP so she would be a good source of info.

Personally, Muushka and jimmytammy would love to have yall close by


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> We live about 30 mins from there.  It is a small community, a lot like my hometown of Burlington.  HP is def. growing though, as the furniture industry is its biggest income maker.  People are friendly there.  Its close to Greensboro which has a lot of shopping and restaurant choices.  Winston Salem is close, Charlotte roughly 1 hr south, Raleigh 1 hr 30 mins east., which sometime the flyers are in town to play the Hurricanes in Raleigh.  Our newest groupie, sechem32 works in HP so she would be a good source of info.
> 
> Personally, Muushka and jimmytammy would love to have yall close by



Love how you made the Flyers reference!  That actually is a big plus.  We want to live close to where we can go to games.  Thanks for all the info.  I heard that it is really nice there.  DH's current (or soon to be ex) boss has a good friend that lives there and works at the company DH will be sending the resume to.  He has said some really good things about the area.  The best thing would be not to have to make the move but we will do what we have to and if we end up in a warmer climate and somewhere nice that will be okay.  At least it would be half way between Pa and Disney!  And maybe if we end up there we can all have our own little meet sometime!  Thanks JT!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Love how you made the Flyers reference!  That actually is a big plus.  We want to live close to where we can go to games.  Thanks for all the info.  I heard that it is really nice there.  DH's current (or soon to be ex) boss has a good friend that lives there and works at the company DH will be sending the resume to.  He has said some really good things about the area.  The best thing would be not to have to make the move but we will do what we have to and if we end up in a warmer climate and somewhere nice that will be okay.  At least it would be half way between Pa and Disney!  And maybe if we end up there we can all have our own little meet sometime!  Thanks JT!!!!



Another plus about HP, roughly 2.5 hrs from Mountains, which we have some halfway decent skiing if you like, and 3.5 hrs from the closest beach. And about 9.5-10 hrs. to WDW.  I vote for a move to NC


----------



## StanH

Taveling to Florida tomorrow, checking into the Villas on Saturday!


----------



## eliza61

Disney loving Iowan said:
			
		

> Hey any groupies live near High Point NC?  If so can you tell me what it is like there?  My DH got laid off on Friday and he may send a resume to a company there.



I've been a number of times DIL but mainly to furniture shop.  Lol.  My brother lives in the region though,  Raleigh NC.  He loves it!


----------



## rfassett

StanH said:
			
		

> Taveling to Florida tomorrow, checking into the Villas on Saturday!



Have a magical tme!


----------



## jimmytammy

StanH said:


> Taveling to Florida tomorrow, checking into the Villas on Saturday!



Have a wonderful and safe trip!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

eliza61 said:


> I've been a number of times DIL but mainly to furniture shop.  Lol.  My brother lives in the region though,  Raleigh NC.  He loves it!



I have been hearing nothing but good stuff so far!  Thanks.


----------



## horselover

Greetings groupies!  All is well in WDW.  We didn't get "the" room but did get a corner room.  Even numbered & noisy on the balcony.  Oh well you can't have everything.  I should be able to get some pics up tomorrow.  This will have to do for now.


----------



## Kathymford

horselover said:


> Greetings groupies!  All is well in WDW.  We didn't get "the" room but did get a corner room.  Even numbered & noisy on the balcony.  Oh well you can't have everything.  I should be able to get some pics up tomorrow.  This will have to do for now.



That DOES do very nicely. Thank you! Enjoy!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

horselover said:


> Greetings groupies!  All is well in WDW.  We didn't get "the" room but did get a corner room.  Even numbered & noisy on the balcony.  Oh well you can't have everything.  I should be able to get some pics up tomorrow.  This will have to do for now.



What is "the room"?


----------



## Granny

HorseLover...glad to see you've arrived safe and sound at our home...we'll be on a plane winging our way towards you in about 12 hours from now.  



			
				BWV Dreamin said:
			
		

> What is "the room"?



One of a few rooms with a different configuration that many find appealing.  We don't like to mention it by number since there are only a couple of them and many fear an internet stampede for "our secret".  PM me if you want to know more (since you're such a great Groupie and we both have the same couple of home resorts!   )  We most likely won't be getting one of "the rooms" this trip since I don't request much at VWL.  Just being there fulfills my most important request!!


----------



## jimmytammy

horselover
Glad you arrived safe and sound.  Love the pic!

Granny
I realize you are probably already there, but hope you have a great time and safe trip


----------



## tea pot

*Horselover,Granny and StanH*
Have a Magical Visit to our Happy Place 

thanks *Horselover* for the beautiful picture of the lobby Christmas Tree!   Just what I needed


----------



## Granny

Well, we made it here with no travel issues!  

I can already see that we will need to do some shopping...it was COLD last night walking around.  Not sure if a sweatshirt will do the trick!

We had to wait for our room until 4:00, but we were prepared for that and wandered around the Lodge and grabbed a bite to eat at Roaring Fork.  Glad to see that they still have the "prepare while you wait" sandwiches and salads...very tasty as always!

The Lodge and VWL is beautiful as always with the lights, garlands and music wafting through the air.  Just a wonderful setting for the Christmas season and we intend to soak it in completely!

We are in room 4433 & 4435...lock-off 2BR with a nice view of Bay Lake through the trees.  

This evening we will do a Candlelight Processional dinner at Via Napoli then off to listen to Lt. Dan (Gary Sinise) narrate that wonderful event.

I hope this finds all Groupies healthy and happy as we near Christmas.

Be well, my friends!


----------



## Deb & Bill

Granny said:


> ...This evening we will do a Candlelight Processional dinner at Via Napoli then off to listen to Lt. Dan (Gary Sinise) narrate that wonderful event.
> 
> I hope this finds all Groupies healthy and happy as we near Christmas.
> 
> Be well, my friends!



Gary Sinise does a wonderful job of narrating the story.  We saw him a few years ago.  

We'll be at VWL in two weeks for the marathon.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Love to see the tree Julie - thanks!  I hope you and Granny and any others that I missed have a wonderful time at the lodge for Christmas!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny
Glad to see you folks made it there, and hope you enjoy the CP with Lt Dan tonight.  I imagine he does a very nice job with it.


----------



## twokats

Happy Anniversary to Inkmahm & Dynaguy 

We hope you have many, many more!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

I'm back from the World since 10:45 pm on Wed.....had to work THurs and Fri and been very busy Christmas shopping/baking this weekend. But just wanted to say we had a wonderful time during our week. Loved getting to meet JT, DiznyDi and Dad, Muushka and Mr Muush and Groupie families !

Hope everyone that is down in WDW now is having a blast !


> *horselover* 19-27 VWL
> *DVC Jen* 22-29 VWL 1st Christmas trip
> *StanH* 22-31 VWL 1st DVC stay ever!
> *Granny* 22-29 VWL
> *Muushka* 9-14 VWL Celebrity cruise 15-29



Happy Anniversary *Inkmahm and Dynaguy *! Glad *Horselover* and *Granny* checked in here.....I'm so missing WDW now so I can live vicariously through them. I know---I just got back---but I always get post-WDW trip blues 

*Granny*....we did the Dec 13 Candlelight with Jodi Benson---one of the highlights of our trip. She was very animated and passionate. We've seen Gary Sinese in the past too and thought he was great. 

Posting a few pics of our Groupie meet and trip in general. It was our first stay at the BCV and we liked it. 

*Muushka so kindly baked for us and we had a cozy little Lodge Groupie meet :*


----------



## tea pot

*Good Morning Groupies*

Well before the daughters arrive/wake up and we start the 
holiday cooking and all the rest of the festivities. 

I wanted to Say.....
*Merry Christmas Groupie Family*

*May God Bless each and every one of you
 and your families today and in the New Year*
You have all been a blessing to me


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary Inkmahm and Dynaguy!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

It was great meeting you as well Maria and your DH.  Glad you folks made it home safe and sound.  Love the pics!  I cant believe we forgot our camera that night


----------



## jimmytammy

Merry Christmas to the best bunch of cyber family a guy could ever ask for!!  Hope all have a great one!!


----------



## eliza61

Wishing everyone a blessed and Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.

The old guys parents are spending Christmas with us (MIL is Portugese) so we are doing a bit of a Portugese Christmas in honor of "the old guy".  

So Feliz Natal to you all.  I love you all madly and could not have made it through this year without your prayers and support.


----------



## Happydinks

Stopping by to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas - and a joyous, healthy, and peace filled New Year.

Best intentions of dropping in on the thread went out the window with the holidays, picking up a second job for December, and Mom health issues.  Bob continues to lurk and fill me in from time to time.  It looks like some awesome groupie get togethers have happened in December - and brings back the memories of 2010 when we got to meet a bunch of you! 

If you are traveling - safe travels!  If you are staying home and having family join you - may it be a joyous, stree free, occasion!  

All our best-

Leslie and Bob


----------



## DiznyDi

Santa Dad is out delivering some gifts to friends and relatives and the house is relatively quiet so I wanted to take this opportunity to wish each and every one of you a very Merry Christmas!  

This thread is always the respite of my day..... to come and support and share in each others lives.  The Groupie meets have been an added bonus of meeting and making new friends and putting names with online ID's.  I think of  us as one big happy family with the Lodge and our love of all things Disney as our bond.

Merry Christmas my friends!


----------



## blossomz

I too would like to take this time to wish you all a very very magical Christmas!!


----------



## wildernessDad

Merry Christmas, groupies!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

wildernessDad said:


> Merry Christmas, groupies!



Merry Christmas Groupies!! It is snowing right now in Maryland!! We will definitely have a white Christmas after all!!


----------



## bumbershoot

After making cookies, I'm going to settle in and really read this thread as previously promised.

But in the meantime, I wanted the enthusiasts here to know that last night we swapped our dates for the studio from the very very beginning of the trip in February, where we would get a day and a couple hours to hang out in the resort (two nights, but one night would be halfway over by the time we check in), to the END of our trip, where the two nights will actually yield the possibility of 2.5 days of hanging out and exploring.  Plus it will be the end, when we are tired and WANT to laze around.  

I'm so excited!  DH is really surprised at me, because I was all "yeah yeah, looks like the lodge at Mr Rainier" when I first saw the place two years ago, but I finally realized that I've never stayed at that lodge, so I might as well do so without having to drive through the snow!  Plus, I don't ski or snowshoe or anything, LOL.  So what would be the point of staying up there?  And animatronic crickets are WAY better than real ones.


----------



## rfassett

Merry Christmas fellow groupies!!!

May your day be filed with peace and love.

And for those so motivated, remember to pause and wish Jesus a Happy Birthday!

For unto us a child is born, unto us Son is given.  And His name shall be called Wonderful, Counselor, Almighty God, The Everlasting Father, The Prince of Peace.


I am still a relative new comer to the Groupies and I just wanted to pause and say I thank God for each and every one of you.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey folks
For those of you who met William and Liz(Liz is one of our newest groupies, AKA sechem32), since being back from WDW, we havent talked but have sent emails, so tonight I called to wish a Merry Christmas, and Liz told me Williams mom is in the hospital as of today.  She has pneumonia.  

So if you folks will, please send up prayers on her behalf and for William and Liz as well as they are her primary caregivers.


----------



## sechem32

jimmytammy said:
			
		

> Hey folks
> For those of you who met William and Liz(Liz is one of our newest groupies, AKA sechem32), since being back from WDW, we havent talked but have sent emails, so tonight I called to wish a Merry Christmas, and Liz told me Williams mom is in the hospital as of today.  She has pneumonia.
> 
> So if you folks will, please send up prayers on her behalf and for William and Liz as well as they are her primary caregivers.



Thanks Jimmy!  Any and all prayers are greatly appreciated. 

But I definitely want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas - our Christmas may not be exactly what we had hoped, but at least we can share it with family (even if we're at the hospital), and Christmas is all about family and celebrating the birth of our savior!


----------



## twokats

I agree with so many of the sentiments of the Groupies from the previous posts.  I have made so many friends here on this thread and it is also one of my daily highlights checking in to see how everybody is doing.

Prayers to those in need, travel mercies to those on the road and moose dust to us all for everything in general.

And last but not least. . . . . 

Happy Birthday Jesus, Merry Christmas to everyone and a very Happy New Year!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Merry** Christmas!!!!*


----------



## Granny

*Merry Christmas to all from the Granny family (and this other guy we ran into)! *


----------



## twinklebug

To all Groupies who may not be celebrating this holiday, may I wish you a very Merry Tuesday!  ... one week to go in 2012! May it be a great one!

To the rest of us who participate in this holiday...

Merry Christmas!​
And to all, a wonderful quote from a beautiful lady (can also add DVC lover) who's passed on from my DIL's life, this sums it all up:
I wish for good health, happiness and awareness to what is really important to us. The best gifts we can receive are those that give us memories forever!_ 
- Sue, 2001_​


----------



## blossomz

Granny what a great photo!  Hope everyone celebrating is have a magical merry Christmas!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Merry Christmas Groupies !!!*​


----------



## Inkmahm

Merry Christmas, groupies!

I am in my hospital bed in my living room but I am HOME.    Thank you for the well wishes for my surgery last Monday and for the good wishes for our wedding anniversary on Sunday.  

My surgery for the right knee seemed to be worse than the one for the left knee but now that they are both done, I can concentrate on healing. Tomorrow I see the doctor to have the 29 staples removed and Thursday I go back to physical therapy for more torture work.  

We had my family here last night to open gifts so that I wouldn't miss out on all of Christmas.  Our normal picture of all of us in front of my mom's tree is a bit modified this year- it's all the family around me in my hospital bed.  This is the first Christmas in my life that I can remember where I didn't hand out all the gifts to be opened.   I think I have effectively passed that honor to the nieces at this point.   In any case, I enjoyed having my family all around me for gift opening.  They've been very supportive and I'm looking forward to more time with them in the next few weeks while the kids are home from school.

I hope to be around here more often, too.  

So, what did everyone get for Christmas?


----------



## tea pot

*Good Mroning Groupies*

*Granny* What a great picture of your Family  
and *Maria*  love that Christmas Bear 
 thanks guys



Inkmahm said:


> Merry Christmas, groupies!
> 
> My surgery for the right knee seemed to be worse than the one for the left knee but now that they are both done, I can concentrate on healing. Tomorrow I see the doctor to have the 29 staples removed and Thursday I go back to physical therapy for more torture work.



*Inkmaham*
Sending Prayers and Pixie Dust your way 
Glad to hear your home, hospital bed and all
hang in there and you'll  be running around 
our "Happy Place" soon! 

Oh and a Belated Happy Anniversary


----------



## Granny

Catching up on the thread a bit this morning, coffee in hand as I look through the pines at a serene Bay Lake...

*Inkmahm*...a very Happy Anniversary to you and Dynaguy.  I hope your recovery goes as well and quickly as possible.  Glad to hear that you are home!  

*Maria*...awesome photo of your furry friends!  Perfect for the season! 

*sechem32*...welcome to the Groupies thread, and our prayers are with you and your Mom.


----------



## Granny

Posting a few pix...

The VWL tree along with that wonderful fireplace...








And the tree we have in our villa...









Candlelight Processional on Dec 23...











Host Narrator Gary Sinise, who was excellent....








And one more image from the Lodge...you know how we all love the details!!


----------



## Granny

Those of you who have been down here at this time of year are used to seeing the parks look a bit crowded...






You know it's crowded when Great Movie Ride has a 60 minute wait...nothing like watching that Fantasia trailer 5 times while in line!!!  


So when it's crowded, it's always fun to try new adventures.  DW & I have taken the Segway tour before, but this was a Christmas surprise for my daughters.  We had a great time, and the tour is better than ever!







I'll try to post a few more pictures if I can pry the media card reader away from my daughter who is posting pictures up on Facebook!

Take care, Groupies!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Loving all the pics!!  

Granny
Looks like Lt. Dan has the choir in a chuckle

Inkmahm
Glad you are home, hope you get well soon and back to feeling good


----------



## jimmytammy

Just realized my last post didnt have such great #s, so Im just moving along here


----------



## jaymez428

when do they take down all the holiday decor at the lodge? I am getting there Jan 2 and am hoping it is still up!? Anyone know?


----------



## Granny

jaymez428 said:


> when do they take down all the holiday decor at the lodge? I am getting there Jan 2 and am hoping it is still up!? Anyone know?



You'll be fine.  We've been there on January 8 or so and the decorations are still up.  You'll see the Lodge in all its holiday splendor!


Jimmy...when Gary Sinise was first introduced, they listed his credits including his latest role on CSI-NY.  And someone in the crowd shouted out "Lt. Dan!!".  Gary looked angry for a second and said "Who said that?".  Then he smiled and the crowd had a good laugh.

We saw Gary Sinise as narrator our last Christmas trip in 2006.  He had been doing Christmas Eve and Christmas for several years, and then he stopped in 2008 (this was his own story he told).  But now he is back and obviously in very good graces with Disney as he was given back his times right before Christmas again.  He does a good job, as I imagine every narrator does for this wonderful celebration.


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> You'll be fine.  We've been there on January 8 or so and the decorations are still up.  You'll see the Lodge in all its holiday splendor!
> 
> 
> Jimmy...when Gary Sinise was first introduced, they listed his credits including his latest role on CSI-NY.  And someone in the crowd shouted out "Lt. Dan!!".  Gary looked angry for a second and said "Who said that?".  Then he smiled and the crowd had a good laugh.
> 
> We saw Gary Sinise as narrator our last Christmas trip in 2006.  He had been doing Christmas Eve and Christmas for several years, and then he stopped in 2008 (this was his own story he told).  But now he is back and obviously in very good graces with Disney as he was given back his times right before Christmas again.  He does a good job, as I imagine every narrator does for this wonderful celebration.


Thats funny, I would have loved to been there to witness it.  He seems like such a good guy, a positive influence in a otherwise not so positive environment.


----------



## Pirate Granny

Gary is wonderful doing the CP...we saw Whoopie this year and she was good, but I think Gary is better!  Almost worth a trip just for that CP on Christmas Eve!


----------



## Muushka

Hello Groupies from the beautiful Eclipse.

We have had a most wonderful cruise, still are in fact (until Sat).

The weather has been wonderful, food pretty darn good food and lots of fun passengers playing lots of trivia.

I can't read back (they gave us 180 minutes but this computer is s-l-o-w as molasses), but will when we return on Saturday.

I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas.  We sure did.

Hugs, Muush


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Look at who moved in during our Christmas snow storm!

DH needed to adjust the wiper blade and was quite surprised when he opened the hood and found this guy. 
















We tried to shoo him out and at first he just moved down further.  DH thought we ought to start the truck but I was a little worried about him being close to moving parts although DH had it running before he saw the critter.  Then I saw where he had done nibbling in an attempt to expand his new house and worried a little less.    Bad Bunny! I think he may have gotten a ride to the snowblower repair dealer.  It's similar to how my niece ended up with a kitten several years ago that hitched a ride home with her step dad.  Now that may be one of the most spoiled kitties ever.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Thats funny, I would have loved to been there to witness it.  He seems like such a good guy, a positive influence in a otherwise not so positive environment.



Jimmy...you would have really enjoyed Sinise I'm sure.  He referenced the troops a couple of times and at the end had all current members of the armed forces and veterans stand up for everyone to give them a heart felt round of applause.  Gary Sinise also is actively involved in ensuring disabled veteran rights.


I didn't realize that someone had recorded some of Sinise's remarks the night we were there...here's a YouTube link that's about a minute long from that evening.


Gary Sinise Candlelight Processional Closing Remarks


Kathy...that's a pretty wild sight you opened your hood to see.  I guess any port in a storm!


----------



## jimmytammy

Kat4Disney
What a cute guy, Im sure he/she appreciated you sharing your car

Granny
Thanks for sharing that video. very standup guy indeed


----------



## Longhairbear

Wilderness is our home base and we haven't been back in years, and I'm missing it.


----------



## wildernessDad

Longhairbear said:


> Wilderness is our home base and we haven't been back in years, and I'm missing it.



Then you have got to make a reservation!  Stat!

I just made a ressie to VWL for Thanksgiving next year.  We're arriving on Nov 27 and departing on Dec 1.  Only 4 nights, but with my entire family here this time, it will be worth it.


----------



## Kathymford

Ok groupies. Christmas is over and my 11-month booking window is right around the corner. And, even better news, DBF popped for discounted DVC PAP just in the nick of time! I'll EVENTUALLY have to kick in my half, but we'll worry about that later! HA. 

I need some advice. I have never actually booked at the 11 month window, nor gone at Christmas time!

So here is the issue I'm having. First, dates. I really cannot decide. I want to go early in the month; regular Christmas at home is a must; and we are really not crowd people. Also, I wanted this to me our anniversary celebration (10 years on 12/7), but I guess it doesn't REALLY matter if we're there ON the day. I've been reading about people trying to avoid pop warner time. Is that THAT big a deal? Or do people just try to avoid it so that they get discounts? 

Second, I've also been reading about people walking their reservation. Is that really necessary? Seems like an awful lot of work. What do you guys do? We will only be booking a studio, so not sure if that matters.

ADVICE PLEASE!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Kathymford said:


> Ok groupies. Christmas is over and my 11-month booking window is right around the corner. And, even better news, DBF popped for discounted DVC PAP just in the nick of time! I'll EVENTUALLY have to kick in my half, but we'll worry about that later! HA.
> 
> I need some advice. I have never actually booked at the 11 month window, nor gone at Christmas time!
> 
> So here is the issue I'm having. First, dates. I really cannot decide. I want to go early in the month; regular Christmas at home is a must; and we are really not crowd people. Also, I wanted this to me our anniversary celebration (10 years on 12/7), but I guess it doesn't REALLY matter if we're there ON the day. I've been reading about people trying to avoid pop warner time. Is that THAT big a deal? Or do people just try to avoid it so that they get discounts?
> 
> Second, I've also been reading about people walking their reservation. Is that really necessary? Seems like an awful lot of work. What do you guys do? We will only be booking a studio, so not sure if that matters.
> 
> ADVICE PLEASE!



For early Dec I wouldn't worry about walking for VWL (it's not like the 5 rooms at AKV concierge for example).  This year I had booked a 2BR and had continued to look at a 1BR or a studio even up to 7 months.  And it sounds like you're probably flexible so that reduces the need even further.  If you book right at 11 months it should be fine although there is one strange thing with Thanksgiving being so late next year and I don't know if that will mean Thanksgiving spill over into early Dec?  

About Pop Warner - I've long heard about it too but never thought I saw any effect from it.  Cheerleaders at other times of the years are a whole other story though!    I think the Pop Warner groups stay at the All Star resorts so I might look for a different time if I were staying there.  Early Dec isn't as slow as it used to be but still a wonderful time to be at WDW.


----------



## Linda67

Hello everyone

I hope you are all enjoying the Holidays 

We are shortly going to be reserving a studio at VWL and wondered if we should make any requests upon booking?

The last time we stayed at the Villas our studio way waaaaay down back at the end of a loooong hallway 

Are there any good locations? Maybe a little closer to amenities?

Thanks all

Lx


----------



## Deb & Bill

Linda67 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I hope you are all enjoying the Holidays
> 
> We are shortly going to be reserving a studio at VWL and wondered if we should make any requests upon booking?
> 
> The last time we stayed at the Villas our studio way waaaaay down back at the end of a loooong hallway
> 
> Are there any good locations? Maybe a little closer to amenities?
> 
> Thanks all
> 
> Lx



If you thought those hallways were long, you haven't stayed at BWV or AKV-KV.  VWL is the smallest of all the WDW DVC resorts.


----------



## bumbershoot

Kathymford said:


> I've been reading about people trying to avoid pop warner time. Is that THAT big a deal?



Our first trip (not to VWL, but to WDW) was during Pop Warner time, and it was FINE.  We weren't staying at a resort where they were (and they aren't staying at VWL, that's for sure!), and the only time I really noticed them was seeing a big group of young football players near the teacups.  They were a big group, they were boys, they were loud, and that's it.  I vaguely recall there being cheerleadery girls near them, but i'm not allowed to dislike cheerleaders since my half-sis was one of them.  Not at WDW, but at DLR, and her cheerleading friends were perfectly nice and sweet.  


Apart from the freak freezing cold weather we experienced in early-to-mid December 2010 (and I had read that it was freezing the year before, too), we quite liked it at that time.  I don't see why you couldn't go over your anniversary!


----------



## twokats

Kathymford said:


> Ok groupies. Christmas is over and my 11-month booking window is right around the corner. And, even better news, DBF popped for discounted DVC PAP just in the nick of time! I'll EVENTUALLY have to kick in my half, but we'll worry about that later! HA.
> 
> I need some advice. I have never actually booked at the 11 month window, nor gone at Christmas time!
> 
> So here is the issue I'm having. First, dates. I really cannot decide. I want to go early in the month; regular Christmas at home is a must; and we are really not crowd people. Also, I wanted this to me our anniversary celebration (10 years on 12/7), but I guess it doesn't REALLY matter if we're there ON the day. I've been reading about people trying to avoid pop warner time. Is that THAT big a deal? Or do people just try to avoid it so that they get discounts?
> 
> Second, I've also been reading about people walking their reservation. Is that really necessary? Seems like an awful lot of work. What do you guys do? We will only be booking a studio, so not sure if that matters.
> 
> ADVICE PLEASE!



We are right there with you in that just a few days and we will be at our 11 month for next December.  Our past two December trips were very enjoyable.  The one in 2009 we were there from Dec 1 - 10.  In 2011 we went from Nov 30 - December 10.  The weather was cooler in 2009 than in 2011, but we were comfortable on both.

Kati and I thought we might change it up for 2013 and go on Dec 3 or 4 thru the 14th.  I know Kati will want to go on the 3rd, so we will see!!!


----------



## Kathymford

KAT4DISNEY said:


> For early Dec I wouldn't worry about walking for VWL (it's not like the 5 rooms at AKV concierge for example).  This year I had booked a 2BR and had continued to look at a 1BR or a studio even up to 7 months.  And it sounds like you're probably flexible so that reduces the need even further.  If you book right at 11 months it should be fine although there is one strange thing with Thanksgiving being so late next year and I don't know if that will mean Thanksgiving spill over into early Dec?
> 
> About Pop Warner - I've long heard about it too but never thought I saw any effect from it.  Cheerleaders at other times of the years are a whole other story though!    I think the Pop Warner groups stay at the All Star resorts so I might look for a different time if I were staying there.  Early Dec isn't as slow as it used to be but still a wonderful time to be at WDW.





bumbershoot said:


> Our first trip (not to VWL, but to WDW) was during Pop Warner time, and it was FINE.  We weren't staying at a resort where they were (and they aren't staying at VWL, that's for sure!), and the only time I really noticed them was seeing a big group of young football players near the teacups.  They were a big group, they were boys, they were loud, and that's it.  I vaguely recall there being cheerleadery girls near them, but i'm not allowed to dislike cheerleaders since my half-sis was one of them.  Not at WDW, but at DLR, and her cheerleading friends were perfectly nice and sweet.
> 
> 
> Apart from the freak freezing cold weather we experienced in early-to-mid December 2010 (and I had read that it was freezing the year before, too), we quite liked it at that time.  I don't see why you couldn't go over your anniversary!





twokats said:


> We are right there with you in that just a few days and we will be at our 11 month for next December.  Our past two December trips were very enjoyable.  The one in 2009 we were there from Dec 1 - 10.  In 2011 we went from Nov 30 - December 10.  The weather was cooler in 2009 than in 2011, but we were comfortable on both.
> 
> Kati and I thought we might change it up for 2013 and go on Dec 3 or 4 thru the 14th.  I know Kati will want to go on the 3rd, so we will see!!!



Thanks to you all for your reassurances. I'm glad to hear walking isn't necessary. I don't think I have the energy for all that!

Right now, I'm considering 12/6 to 12/12, or maybe even earlier, like 12/2 to 12/8. As I mentioned, we've never gone during the holidays, so I want to do everything. LOL. DBF just mentioned maybe we should try out Sea World that trip too (we've done Universal twice). 

Thanks for the advice; I feel a little better! Ha. Let me know if anyone thinks of anything else.


----------



## Linda67

Deb & Bill said:


> If you thought those hallways were long, you haven't stayed at BWV or AKV-KV.  VWL is the smallest of all the WDW DVC resorts.



We stayed at BWV during October last year and have visited AKV-KV many times so I fully understand that the hallways at VWL are no where near and long and that it's a much smaller resort

I was just curious as to where a good studio location would be

Thanks anyway


----------



## BWV Dreamin

There are a couple if studios to avoid ( dumpster view and the one with no balcony). Ask to be close to the elevator woods/lake view and anything else you get will be fine.


----------



## jimmytammy

Kathymford
It used to be even VWL was a good idea to book day by day ressies, but you should be OK to book your whole trip at one time.  We have been once mid Dec., many trips early Dec.  We always prefer early Dec., 1st 2 weeks are great.  Sun. after Thanksgiving is a great time as parks begin to empty out, folks head home from long weekend.  So anytime on that day forward inot those 2 weeks in Dec. very manageable.  POP kids are there, players and cheerleaders, but you wont be affected at VWL.  Parks, maybe the occasional group, but for the most part, not bad.

Linda67
I agree with BWVDreamin, only thing I might add, high floor.


----------



## eliza61

Kathymford said:


> Ok groupies. Christmas is over and my 11-month booking window is right around the corner. And, even better news, DBF popped for discounted DVC PAP just in the nick of time! I'll EVENTUALLY have to kick in my half, but we'll worry about that later! HA.
> 
> I need some advice. I have never actually booked at the 11 month window, nor gone at Christmas time!
> 
> So here is the issue I'm having. First, dates. I really cannot decide. I want to go early in the month; regular Christmas at home is a must; and we are really not crowd people. Also, I wanted this to me our anniversary celebration (10 years on 12/7), but I guess it doesn't REALLY matter if we're there ON the day. I've been reading about people trying to avoid pop warner time. Is that THAT big a deal? Or do people just try to avoid it so that they get discounts?
> 
> Second, I've also been reading about people walking their reservation. Is that really necessary? Seems like an awful lot of work. What do you guys do? We will only be booking a studio, so not sure if that matters.
> 
> ADVICE PLEASE!



Hey Kathy,
I've never been at pop warner time myself but I have relatives that go all the time during that week.  They've never had any problems with hordes of little leaguers at all.

I plan on going some time early december (finally make a groupie meet )  my home resort is not vwl  so I'm going to go with my home resort to make sure I'm there.  LOL.  I haven't had to try and "walk" reservations probably because my kids until recently were school age and we were locked into going late august or Jersey week.

go for it I think you'll be fine.


----------



## Linda67

BWV Dreamin said:


> There are a couple if studios to avoid ( dumpster view and the one with no balcony). Ask to be close to the elevator woods/lake view and anything else you get will be fine.





jimmytammy said:


> Linda67
> I agree with BWVDreamin, only thing I might add, high floor.



Thanks for you help both - exactly what I needed to know 

I can't wait until the 3rd of Jan when I can finally call and make our reservation


----------



## Granny

BWV Dreamin said:


> There are a couple if studios to avoid ( dumpster view and the one with no balcony). Ask to be close to the elevator woods/lake view and anything else you get will be fine.



We're pretty close to the elevator in a lock-off 2BR and the studio portion (4533) has no balcony.  No big deal as we have two other balconies but if you like balconies, that studio doesn't have one (nor do any of the ones above and below it so all the XX33 studios are that way).  

We haven't spent much time on the balcony as it has been a chilly trip most days.  So not a big deal but at other times of the year we would like to have a balcony for the occasional relaxing place to sit.  

At the end of the day, we really don't worry much about requests.  We even joked that we could get the Dreaded Dumpster View this trip and we couldn't care less if we did.  During our 30 years of ownership, I'm sure we'll get some less than fantastic views (already have at other resorts) but unless the room is actually not livable, we won't be requesting any room changes.

Linda67...good luck with your reservation!


----------



## Granny

Kathymford said:


> So here is the issue I'm having. First, dates. I really cannot decide. I want to go early in the month; regular Christmas at home is a must; and we are really not crowd people. Also, I wanted this to me our anniversary celebration (10 years on 12/7), but I guess it doesn't REALLY matter if we're there ON the day. I've been reading about people trying to avoid pop warner time. Is that THAT big a deal? Or do people just try to avoid it so that they get discounts?



I think you should know that while early December used to be a very low crowd time at WDW, our last two trips during that time we found the parks to be pretty crowded.  I guess for years the low point requirements plus low crowds made this an ideal time for DVC owners to visit, but it seems that more and more people are getting the same idea.  You can ask the Groupies who visited earlier this month but our experience has not been the low crowd, 15 minute waits kind of experience.  Still, it's not like Christmas week (right now) where they shut down MK yesterday due to capacity and even low demand rides like Great Movie Ride have 50 minute waits.  

As for the Pop Warner thing....well, there are ALWAYS hordes of some groups coming to WDW.  Cheerleaders, bands, Pop Warners, South American tour groups, marathon runners, gay groups, Star Wars fans...all come to WDW in droves at various times.  I wouldn't make plans based on concerns about that.  

I also agree you shouldn't have to walk the reservation.  But definitely do it as soon as you can on the 11 month window date.  Good luck!


----------



## Pirate Granny

I am told the Sea World Christmas show is wonderful...so try to work that in (weekends only), if you go there!


----------



## Kathymford

And this is why I love the groupies! So much advice!! Thank you so much. 

Next Dec will be our 5th trip, so we are at the point of not requiring to do everything. 15 min waits are nice if they happen, but if its long, most likely we won't wait. I mostly want to see that gorgeous lit up castle. Lol. And all the other Christmas ambiance.


----------



## Kathymford

Pirate Granny said:
			
		

> I am told the Sea World Christmas show is wonderful...so try to work that in (weekends only), if you go there!



Weekends only?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> We're pretty close to the elevator in a lock-off 2BR and the studio portion (4533) has no balcony.  No big deal as we have two other balconies but if you like balconies, that studio doesn't have one (nor do any of the ones above and below it so all the XX33 studios are that way).



Oh no - 4533!  Since I started reading about DVC it's been the only studio reported at VWL to not have a balcony - something about a mistake in the design.  Today after your report I took a look at the maps and 4533 doesn't have studios above or below it other than the ground floor but it must have a patio.  The next 2 floors have dedicated 2BR's instead of the lock off.  And it looks like it isn't a villa above - or else that space makes up part of a 1BR.  So I'd guess the 2BR's below don't have balconies located off one of the bedrooms.


----------



## tea pot

Hi Groupies 

11month booking window will be here next week!

I've been trying to decide on dates.
I agree with Jimmy the first 2 weeks of Dec is our favorite
but we will only be able to stay one week but will stretch it over both weekends........  
so because I don't want to miss another groupie meet
 and I'm looking forward to that hayride  (thanks Muush)
Do any of you know what dates you all are looking at?
I was so glad to see that conversation has already started.



twokats said:


> Kati and I thought we might change it up for 2013 and go on Dec 3 or 4 thru the 14th.  I know Kati will want to go on the 3rd, so we will see!!!






Kathymford said:


> Thanks to you all for your reassurances. I'm glad to hear walking isn't necessary. I don't think I have the energy for all that!
> 
> Right now, I'm considering 12/6 to 12/12, or maybe even earlier, like 12/2 to 12/8. .





jimmytammy said:


> Kathymford
> We always prefer early Dec., 1st 2 weeks are great.
> .





eliza61 said:


> Hey Kathy,
> I plan on going some time early december (finally make a groupie meet )  my home resort is not vwl  so I'm going to go with my home resort to make sure I'm there.  LOL.  I haven't had to try and "walk" reservations probably because my kids until recently were school age and we were locked into going late august or Jersey week.
> .



*eliza* oh it would be so great to have you at a meet I can't wait!!!! 



Kat..... just love your bunny  so did you keep him ?


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Oh no - 4533!  Since I started reading about DVC it's been the only studio reported at VWL to not have a balcony - something about a mistake in the design.  Today after your report I took a look at the maps and 4533 doesn't have studios above or below it other than the ground floor but it must have a patio.  The next 2 floors have dedicated 2BR's instead of the lock off.  And it looks like it isn't a villa above - or else that space makes up part of a 1BR.  So I'd guess the 2BR's below don't have balconies located off one of the bedrooms.



Kathy,

That makes total sense.  I don't know why I assumed that the rooms above and below 4533 are also studios.  If part of a dedicated 2BR then it's not that big of a deal, but if I was only getting a studio I'd prefer a balcony.  So for us with a 2BR lock-off it was no big deal.  Besides, most of the week it has been far too cold to spend much time out there!


----------



## Linda67

Granny said:
			
		

> We're pretty close to the elevator in a lock-off 2BR and the studio portion (4533) has no balcony.  No big deal as we have two other balconies but if you like balconies, that studio doesn't have one (nor do any of the ones above and below it so all the XX33 studios are that way).
> 
> We haven't spent much time on the balcony as it has been a chilly trip most days.  So not a big deal but at other times of the year we would like to have a balcony for the occasional relaxing place to sit.
> 
> At the end of the day, we really don't worry much about requests.  We even joked that we could get the Dreaded Dumpster View this trip and we couldn't care less if we did.  During our 30 years of ownership, I'm sure we'll get some less than fantastic views (already have at other resorts) but unless the room is actually not livable, we won't be requesting any room changes.
> 
> Linda67...good luck with your reservation!



To be honest as long as I am at the Lodge, I'm not really too fussed about the view
A dumpster in Disney is always gong to be nicer to look at than a dumpster in London!!
I am just so excited to be nearly at the time when I can call and make the reservation 
Sounds like a lot of groupies are gong to be there early December


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday WDWRREngineer!!!!


----------



## horselover

Greetings groupies!  We're back from 10 glorious days in the World.  We were having so much fun on the day after Christmas we added an extra night to our stay.  We did have to move to OKW though.  I know I promised to upload pics as I went along.  I always have the best intentions but just never seem to have the time.  We weren't able to meet up with Granny either.               We had a wonderful stay, but unfortunately not without issues at VWL.               I'll give a brief synopsis with lots more pics later.  I wanted to share one special picture today.  It only took us 4 years of trying but at last we were able to be Flag Family!              We did it on Christmas Eve morning.  What a wonderful experience that was.  Ranger Jack is very nice.  He said to say hello to all the groupies!    

Here we are on top of the world!  







More to come later.  I promise!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Oh no I hope it wasn't room maintenance issues!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

tea pot said:


> Kat..... just love your bunny  so did you keep him ?



He was pretty cute but I told him he needed to go back to the rest of his bunny friends.  Pretty smart guy to find a nice dry place to hang out though!  However our Corgi who will spend hours hunting critters would have gone _crazy _if we brought him in.  I shall skip telling the story of the one time DH tried it with a baby bunny.  



Granny said:


> Kathy,
> 
> That makes total sense.  I don't know why I assumed that the rooms above and below 4533 are also studios.  If part of a dedicated 2BR then it's not that big of a deal, but if I was only getting a studio I'd prefer a balcony.  So for us with a 2BR lock-off it was no big deal.  Besides, most of the week it has been far too cold to spend much time out there!


  I think most resorts have the same types of rooms above and below so it would make sense.  But we know that VWL is unique!    Cold weather would make that studio more tolerable but I know I'd be pretty disappointed otherwise.  Hopefully they try and make it part of a lock off as much as possible.  As you say it's not that big of deal then.


----------



## horselover

BWV Dreamin said:


> Oh no I hope it wasn't room maintenance issues!



Well we did have some minor maintenance issues (toilet wasn't flushing properly & needed to be fixed, shower wasn't draining).  It was more reservation issues.  I promise I won't leave you hanging too long!


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday WDWRR_ENGINEER!
Hope it was the best.


----------



## blossomz

Happy Birthday WDWRR_ENGINEER!

Whew!  Just in the nick of time!


----------



## Inkmahm

blossomz said:


> Happy Birthday WDWRR_ENGINEER!
> 
> Whew!  Just in the nick of time!



Me,too.  Just in the nick of time!   Happy Birthday, WDWRR Engineer!


----------



## Inkmahm

I guess it is time to figure out when we will be at VWL next December.   I think we will be there for a week, most likely Dec 4-11.  We do have a cruise booked for Dec but I plan to move it into 2013 or 2014 so it will be just the week at WDW for us.

As for me, the staples came out on Wed and I learned that there was a good reason that this surgery seemed worse than the first knee replacement.  It WAS worse.  The surgeon had to cut a membrane attached to the knee cap so that he could straighten my leg and not have the knee cap jump out of place once the new joint was in.  I wish I had known that while I was in the hospital, it would have explained the pain.


----------



## Kathymford

I'm so torn as to which days to choose! I'm just venting now; it's just the two of us, so there's no reason for one week to be better than the other. I usually choose my dates by which days flights are the cheapest. HAHA


----------



## bluecastle

Hi everyone! Some of you know me from Kook's WL thread. This thread was recommended to me when I expressed some anxiety about my plans to stay in a 2BR villa instead of 2 rooms in the lodge. (this was due to a negative review posted there) I know there is always a chance of having a subpar hotel experience anywhere, but this one caused me to seek out more positive reviews- so here I am!
I had a trip planned for last summer which I had to postpone to this summer because of my back not healing in time. We are a party of 4: me, DH, DD (26) and her boyfriend. I know we don't "need" the space in a 2 BR, but I didn't want anyone to have to sleep on a sleeper couch for 8 nights and I really liked the idea of having 2 separate areas for privacy, as well as a kitchen and the washer/dryer. We also wanted to try something new. 
Anyhow, I have a lot of reading to do to catch up! I love the WL-every nook and cranny, the smells, the music, the cavernous lobby, the beach, watching the geyser at sunrise and sunset...preaching to the choir, I know! Now, I just need to read about why people love the villas. TIA for all your helpful advice, information and for sharing your experiences and love for the villas.


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies bluecastle!!!!
You have picked a very friendly place to hang out.  We arent much for controversy here

The Villas very much encompass all that is great about WL, but a bit off the beaten path(albeit not that far removed from the main Lodge).  You get all the amenities of WL along with a little more quite area, though I dont feel the Lodge is hustle and bustle like some resorts at WDW.  You are closer to the buses, a little more walk to the boats, but not too bad.

Our only stay in a 2 bed was at VWL, and we loved it.  In fact it was our 1st relaxing trip *ever* at WDW, and I think the roominess had a lot to do with it

Any questions, feel free to ask here as we love helping out


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Linda67 said:


> To be honest as long as I am at the Lodge, I'm not really too fussed about the view
> A dumpster in Disney is always gong to be nicer to look at than a dumpster in London!!
> I am just so excited to be nearly at the time when I can call and make the reservation
> Sounds like a lot of groupies are gong to be there early December



My daughter said she would love to see a dumpster in London.


----------



## blossomz

Hi there blue castle!  Welcome!  We like to tell people to pull up a rocker and set awhile!  Love for the villas is huge round these parts.  They are serene, mystical, spiritual and peaceful.  Not only that, but there are tales of Walt rocking in a chair by the fire!  Near his train of course...  Needless to say..there are many reasons to love the villas.


----------



## twokats

Welcome bluecastle!!!!


Glad to have you join us.


----------



## Linda67

Disney loving Iowan said:


> My daughter said she would love to see a dumpster in London.



Tell her to bring an umbrella


----------



## bluecastle

Thanks everyone for your very warm welcome!! I am such a WL groupie that I try to use this dark green font when I post because it reminds me of the trees around the lodge. I listen to Appalachian Spring when I just want to close my eyes and be there. My desktop picture is always of the lodge and I change it with the seasons. I can't believe that I have never walked over to the villas, even though I have wanted to see Walt's train exhibit. So the only solution I can see is to stay in the villas!
Time for catch-up reading now.


----------



## sleepydog25

bluecastle said:


> Hi everyone! Some of you know me from Kook's WL thread. This thread was recommended to me when I expressed some anxiety about my plans to stay in a 2BR villa instead of 2 rooms in the lodge. (this was due to a negative review posted there) I know there is always a chance of having a subpar hotel experience anywhere, but this one caused me to seek out more positive reviews- so here I am!
> I had a trip planned for last summer which I had to postpone to this summer because of my back not healing in time. We are a party of 4: me, DH, DD (26) and her boyfriend. I know we don't "need" the space in a 2 BR, but I didn't want anyone to have to sleep on a sleeper couch for 8 nights and I really liked the idea of having 2 separate areas for privacy, as well as a kitchen and the washer/dryer. We also wanted to try something new.
> Anyhow, I have a lot of reading to do to catch up! I love the WL-every nook and cranny, the smells, the music, the cavernous lobby, the beach, watching the geyser at sunrise and sunset...preaching to the choir, I know! Now, I just need to read about why people love the villas. TIA for all your helpful advice, information and for sharing your experiences and love for the villas.


You are correct in that anyone can have a bad experience, but the odds of such happening to you at VWL are low.  As for the 2BR villas, they would seem to be perfect for your needs since you'd have the second bedroom and bath for your DD and her boyfriend, plus all the conveniences you mentioned.  The Villas are intimate and quiet; we especially like the Hidden Springs pool and hot tub which don't usually get too crowded, the walking/running/biking trails from there to Fort Wilderness, and the ability to scoot over to the main Lodge for drinks, food, gifts, and transportation.  We are a bit biased, but it's hard to envision another resort appealing to us the way VWL does.  As others have said, welcome to the friendliest place on the DIS, and feel free to ask questions or join in anytime.


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday, Eliza!

I hope tomorrow is an absolutely amazing day for you!


Along with wishing Eliza a happy birthday for tomorrow, I also wish her and each of the groupies a 

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Muushka

bluecastle said:


> Thanks everyone for your very warm welcome!! I am such a WL groupie that I try to use this dark green font when I post because it reminds me of the trees around the lodge. I listen to Appachian Spring when I just want to close my eyes and be there. My desktop picture is always of the lodge and I change it with the seasons. I can't believe that I have never walked over to the villas, even though I have wanted to see Walt's train exhibit. So the only solution I can see is to stay in the villas!
> Time for catch-up reading now.



Welcome aboard!  You sound like you were born to belong here.

Visit often, spread the love.

So, after 3 weeks I'm home.  What did I miss???
*
Happy Birthday to Eliza!*
*
Tomorrow is the big day.  What shall we do and where are we going to celebrate????*


Did I read that you are going to VWL next Dec?  When????


----------



## eliza61

twokats said:


> Happy Birthday, Eliza!
> 
> I hope tomorrow is an absolutely amazing day for you!
> 
> 
> Along with wishing Eliza a happy birthday for tomorrow, I also wish her and each of the groupies a
> 
> Happy New Year!!!





Muushka said:


> Welcome aboard!  You sound like you were born to belong here.
> 
> Visit often, spread the love.
> 
> So, after 3 weeks I'm home.  What did I miss???
> *
> Happy Birthday to Eliza!*
> *
> Tomorrow is the big day.  What shall we do and where are we going to celebrate????*
> 
> 
> Did I read that you are going to VWL next Dec?  When????





Thanks guys,
Muush, for 25 years the old guy and I swore up and down we were going to ring in the New year at a big party some where.  We did it a grand total of 1 times and that was for my 50th b-day when we actually made it to Vegas.  LOL.  Philly has fireworks for free along the riverfront but boy am I getting old, standing outside in 25 degree weather with thousands of my closets friends?  Not looking good.

Sid and Rizzo picked up tickets to see Les Miserable, the play not the movie.  It's in Philly so I'll be watching folks singing their guts out while dramatically dying during the french revolution.  Gotta love musicals.

Yep, I am bound and determine to get to the world once in December.  My excuse is I want to see the Christmas decoration but I'm secretly plotting to attend a groupie meet.    I'm going to snag the BCV's though.  WL is not my home resort   and I'm scared to wait until 7 months out to book so I'm going to go for my 11 month window at BC  not sure of the week yet.  I'll keep you posted.  


Everyone have a *safe*, blessed and fun New Years Eve.  Emphasis on the safe part, alcohol has been known to do very strange things to normally rational human beings.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Eliza!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hope everyone has a safe, prosperous, happy, healthy and most of all, blessed New Year!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome back Barb!!!!

How was your cruise?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Linda67 said:


> Tell her to bring an umbrella


She has just the one and would love to use it!  

Happy birthday Eliza.  You don't wanna go and watch the Mummers for your birthday? 

I hope everyone has a great new year!


----------



## Corinne

Hi all, sorry, I have been MIA.  Hope you all had a joyful holiday season, and have a peaceful and blessed 2013.


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Welcome back Barb!!!!
> 
> How was your cruise?



It was fantastic.  The best.  I think I posted here from the cruise, but who knows!  Anywhoo, it was great.
Just one snafu.  On the way home I hit a tire flying through the air at 70 MPH.  No damage to us, just the bumper of my new car.  Comprehensive, no deductible, so I will be filing a claim.  Other than that, a fine trip!



eliza61 said:


> Thanks guys,
> Muush, for 25 years the old guy and I swore up and down we were going to ring in the New year at a big party some where.  We did it a grand total of 1 times and that was for my 50th b-day when we actually made it to Vegas.  LOL.  Philly has fireworks for free along the riverfront but boy am I getting old, standing outside in 25 degree weather with thousands of my closets friends?  Not looking good.
> 
> Sid and Rizzo picked up tickets to see Les Miserable, the play not the movie.  It's in Philly so I'll be watching folks singing their guts out while dramatically dying during the french revolution.  Gotta love musicals.
> 
> Yep, I am bound and determine to get to the world once in December.  My excuse is I want to see the Christmas decoration but I'm secretly plotting to attend a groupie meet.    I'm going to snag the BCV's though.  WL is not my home resort   and I'm scared to wait until 7 months out to book so I'm going to go for my 11 month window at BC  not sure of the week yet.  I'll keep you posted.
> 
> 
> Everyone have a *safe*, blessed and fun New Years Eve.  Emphasis on the safe part, alcohol has been known to do very strange things to normally rational human beings.



I'm so glad you and your old guy went to Vegas.  Was that just last year?

I hope it works out that we can meet at WDW, but somehow I think we may be a little earlier than Dec.

*Happy New Year to our Groupie buds*


----------



## jimmytammy

Barb
I am so sorry about the tire deal.  It stinks when you have a new car and you just cringe when that 1st mishap occurs.  We purchased a new Honda Odyssey Dec. 2012 and our 1st cringe was when a tire flew from under a fellows car and hit the side on a trip back from WDW back in Mar.  We were about 10 miles from home

BTW, I was in your neck of the woods on Fri.  DDs fiance was buying a car and since he had to work, I went on his behalf to make the purchase.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happiness on your birthday eliza !


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Barb
> I am so sorry about the tire deal.  It stinks when you have a new car and you just cringe when that 1st mishap occurs.  We purchased a new Honda Odyssey Dec. 2012 and our 1st cringe was when a tire flew from under a fellows car and hit the side on a trip back from WDW back in Mar.  We were about 10 miles from home
> 
> BTW, I was in your neck of the woods on Fri.  DDs fiance was buying a car and since he had to work, I went on his behalf to make the purchase.



Oh ugh Jimmy.  That was a bummer too.  

Hi Maria!  I know you!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Welcome back *Muushka* and *Julie* !!!!
*Granny*....thanks so much for the Gary Sinese CP clip. Always thought he was a terrific narrator. 
And* Kathy*....what a cute bunny under the hood !!!!

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL MY GROUPIE PALS !!!​


----------



## bagsmom

I've been MIA as well!  Schooltime stuff, then busy from Halloween on -- lots of various crud brought home by kids from school -- then all the holidays!

I've given myself motivation to take down my SIX Christmas trees.  I am not allowed to start planning our June trip until all the Christmas stuff is put away.

But I wanted to pop in and say hello!  I hope you have all had wonderful holidays.  I haven't read a thing in months, so I have no real hope of catching up!

Once I fully undecorate and get kids back to school, I'll be back on and starting to get my Disney motor going!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Happy Birthday Eliza!!!  
It seems like such a great day of the year to have been born on with a big party thrown for you every year!!


Happy New Year Groupies!

So a quick share of my exciting New Years.  Water froze at the house yesterday morning.  At least it's making it to the yard hydrants for the horses but nothing inside.  Sigh.  It's done this a couple of times before but always thawed out at some point during the day but not yesterday.  However we also have a new place that we just got and are beginning a remodel that is 45 minutes away and now I started to worry about the water there.   So at 8:30 last night I packed up the dogs - gave DH a hug and said Happy New Year - and headed off for the first night in the house.  No furniture but I had a Keurig coffee machine and an airbed.  But the airbed wouldn't hold air!  I didn't want to drive back on a cold, New Years eve so out to the shop to bring in an old mattress we had put out there.  But then I couldn't fit it in my Tahoe (mattress is queen size) and didn't think it would be fun struggling to get it on the roof to bring it the 100-150 yards to the house.  Then I decided I _could_ get it on the hood - not that I could see out after doing that though!    But I followed the fence line out my side window and drove over the frozen lawn to the door, dragged the mattress down and wormed it over the step and threshold.  All I can say is I'm sooooooo happy there's a good tree screen or the new neighbors would wonder what crazy lady was moving in!    Now I had a nice hot shower and DH still has no water.  I think we'll be switching spots tonight or we'll both be back and figure out if the horses will join us too.  New Years has definitely changed from years ago!!


----------



## twokats

Happy New Year to all the Groupies!!!

I hope each and everyone of you had a good New Years Day and look forward to an eventful 2013


----------



## DiznyDi

*Happy Birthday Eliza!*
I just couldn't let the day go by without stopping in to wish you a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## DiznyDi

Nice to have you back with us Granny, Julie and Muush! Trips to the world always go by much too quickly.

Is everyone looking ahead to their December 2014 travel dates? I've at least printed out the calendar page, now if I can just decide on the dates.  This year, I hope, we'll have a lake side room.  I really need to hear those early morning boat horns.....

I see a few new Groupies have joined us.  Welcome!  Always a pleasure to welcome a new groupie to our little corner of the Dis.

We had a wonderful Christmas.  Well, with the exception that I came home from our trip to the world sick.  Finally beginning to feel like my old self again.  DD and DSIL plus DS and DDIL were able to join us.  This is the first time in 5 years that our whole family was able to be together on Christmas.  Such a blessing!

DDad's father passed away a few days after Christmas so we're currently in the process of finalizing arrangements for his memorial service to be held later in the week.  He was 90 and lived a full life.  We'll miss him but know that he is in a far better place.

Wishing all my Groupie pals Peace, Health and Prosperity in 2013.  Happy New Year!


----------



## blossomz

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL!!

AND>>>Happy birthday Dear Liza, Dear Liza, Dear Liza!  Thinking of you!!!


----------



## twokats

DiznyDi said:


> Is everyone looking ahead to their December 2014 travel dates? I've at least printed out the calendar page, now if I can just decide on the dates.
> 
> DDad's father passed away a few days after Christmas so we're currently in the process of finalizing arrangements for his memorial service to be held later in the week.  He was 90 and lived a full life.  We'll miss him but know that he is in a far better place.
> 
> Wishing all my Groupie pals Peace, Health and Prosperity in 2013.  Happy New Year!



Trying to decide if Kati and I need to do a trip in 2014 also instead of just every other year.  Something to think about.

Give DDad our love and sympathies.  Yes that is a good long life, but it is still hard to let go.


----------



## bluecastle

Guess what I did to start the new year? Just modified my ressie to a 2BR villa in August!! I have had the same reservation number since June 2011 (2 rooms, then 2 BR villa, then after not being able to go, 1 room, and now 2 BR villa!) and I am really hoping this trip happens!! Just had to share my excitement!!! (Changed my ticker too!)


----------



## Pinkocto

I'll be staying at your beloved Lodge for one night pre cruise in March. No parks, just enjoying the resort. I know it's not enough time but at least we'll get a taste of the place.


----------



## Granny

Hey guys, I've been AWOL a few days as I've been in bed with a nasty case of bronchitis that really laid me out.  Still recovering but feeling much better.

We had a great trip to WDW, doing a lot of things that we've never done before.  Included in that was the Segway tour (new for my daughters), Circue de Soleil, Christmas services in the Contemporary ballroom, and a night spent driving a golfcart around Ft Wilderness looking at the amazing Christmas decorations and displays.  Truly a worthwhile evening if you guys have never done it during the holiday season.  I'll post some pictures later on that I'm sure won't do it justice.  

I know I missed some occasions, but I certainly have to add my best birthday wishes to Eliza...

*Happy Birthday ELIZA!!!*


----------



## mickeymorse

Happy New Year to all the groupies. I haven't been on the boards much the last couple years. Just trying to get back and decided I needed to pop in and say hello to everyone. Life has been busy and don't spend much social time online anymore. Hope everyone had a wonderful holiday season and will have a prosperous new year.  We are going to the world next Friday for a quick 4 nights to run the marathon. Just my DW and I. Unfortunately we aren't staying at the lodge. We waitlisted for BCV and it came through about 3 weeks ago. We are only doing 1 park this trip and chose Epcot. We are celebrating my DWs first marathon with dinner at the Yachtsman Steakhouse. We do have a 1 bdrm booked at the lodge from Aug 19-25. I do miss the lodge. Just might have to pop over to Roaring Forks for lunch to get a taste of home. 

Take care all and Happy Birthday Eliza.


----------



## jimmytammy

Diane
Please tell Rich on our behalves our deepest sympathies to him and your whole family.  Losing a loved one is never easy, but it does ease the pain to know he is resting in our blessed Savior's arms, no more sickness, no more pain, just waiting on the rest of his loved ones to join him in glory someday.


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome back Granny, and glad you are recovering.

And welcome back to the long lost groupies.  Just remember this...once a groupie, always a groupie.  We dont let go that easy

bluecastle, we are excited with you  Anytime a trip is in the works, we groupies like staying in on the action.  Some of us will even volunteer to come along if you need help carrying luggage, hint, hint


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies Pinkocto!!!!

You can pack a lot in at the Lodge in one night, and relax all the while doing so.  Just pull up a rocker, soak in the ambiance of it all, the music, the lanterns flickering, the crickets chirping.  Great way to prepare for a cruise!


----------



## DonnaL

Hi all.....old "new" VWL groupie here....we've owned at VWL since 2001...actually bought some of the last points available in December, 2001....we still can't get over the feeling we get each time we come "home" and walk thru those front doors.    I have a question for anyone who is able to answer.....our son and daughter-in-law are arriving at VWL tomorrow for their first stay as DVC owners .....we bought them 50 points resale in 2011 as a wedding gift. Between last years banked points and this years points they're in a 1 bdrm this week for 4 nights I believe.
We really would like to have a bottle of wine delivered to their room....but I can't find info anywhere if this is even possible.  I did check out the Disney Florist website....but all I'm really looking for is a nice bottle of wine.....they really like some of the good Northwest wines and I know they have a dinner reservation at Artist Point.....if I can't get a bottle delivered to room....is it possible to contact Artist Point somehow and have a bottle of wine delivered to their table.... I'm quite sure they already plan to order wine at dinner.  Thanks for the help anyone is able to give me!


----------



## tea pot

KAT4DISNEY said:


> So a quick share of my exciting New Years.  Water froze at the house yesterday morning.  At least it's making it to the yard hydrants for the horses but nothing inside.  Sigh.  It's done this a couple of times before but always thawed out at some point during the day but not yesterday.  However we also have a new place that we just got and are beginning a remodel that is 45 minutes away and now I started to worry about the water there.   So at 8:30 last night I packed up the dogs - gave DH a hug and said Happy New Year - and headed off for the first night in the house.  No furniture but I had a Keurig coffee machine and an airbed.  But the airbed wouldn't hold air!  I didn't want to drive back on a cold, New Years eve so out to the shop to bring in an old mattress we had put out there.  But then I couldn't fit it in my Tahoe (mattress is queen size) and didn't think it would be fun struggling to get it on the roof to bring it the 100-150 yards to the house.  Then I decided I _could_ get it on the hood - not that I could see out after doing that though!    But I followed the fence line out my side window and drove over the frozen lawn to the door, dragged the mattress down and wormed it over the step and threshold.  All I can say is I'm sooooooo happy there's a good tree screen or the new neighbors would wonder what crazy lady was moving in!    Now I had a nice hot shower and DH still has no water.  I think we'll be switching spots tonight or we'll both be back and figure out if the horses will join us too.  New Years has definitely changed from years ago!!



Oh Man Kat
What a way to start the New Year.
Hang in there Pixie Dust coming your way  



DiznyDi said:


> We had a wonderful Christmas.  Well, with the exception that I came home from our trip to the world sick.  Finally beginning to feel like my old self again.  DD and DSIL plus DS and DDIL were able to join us.  This is the first time in 5 years that our whole family was able to be together on Christmas.  Such a blessing!
> 
> DDad's father passed away a few days after Christmas so we're currently in the process of finalizing arrangements for his memorial service to be held later in the week.  He was 90 and lived a full life.  We'll miss him but know that he is in a far better place.
> 
> Wishing all my Groupie pals Peace, Health and Prosperity in 2013.  Happy New Year!



*Di *
I hope your feeling better and  please let Dad know he is in our prayers.
We are never really ready to say goodbye to those we love
 and it can be especially hard so close to Christmas,
 but I know your faith will give you hope and comfort.
 May *He* hold you all in his arms.


----------



## tea pot

*Happy Birthday eliza*

]Happy New Year Groupies


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

My condolences DiznyDad.  No matter what age or circumstances losing a parent is not easy.  



tea pot said:


> Oh Man Kat
> What a way to start the New Year.
> Hang in there Pixie Dust coming your way



Thanks tea pot - the Pixie Dust worked!    Finally figured out where the freeze was and got it thawed out.  Why it happened is a whole other story but for the moment I can get a glass of water from the tap again.  Yay!


----------



## Muushka

I'm so sorry to hear of your father's loss, DDad.  Knowing you, I am certain he was a fine man.
DDi, please give our Rich a hug for us.




KAT4DISNEY said:


> My condolences DiznyDad.  No matter what age or circumstances losing a parent is not easy.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks tea pot - the Pixie Dust worked!    Finally figured out where the freeze was and got it thawed out.  Why it happened is a whole other story but for the moment I can get a glass of water from the tap again.  Yay!



Oh good Kat, so glad it all worked out for you.


----------



## sleepydog25

DonnaL said:


> Hi all.....old "new" VWL groupie here....we've owned at VWL since 2001...actually bought some of the last points available in December, 2001....we still can't get over the feeling we get each time we come "home" and walk thru those front doors. I have a question for anyone who is able to answer.....our son and daughter-in-law are arriving at VWL tomorrow for their first stay as DVC owners .....we bought them 50 points resale in 2011 as a wedding gift. Between last years banked points and this years points they're in a 1 bdrm this week for 4 nights I believe.
> We really would like to have a bottle of wine delivered to their room....but I can't find info anywhere if this is even possible. I did check out the Disney Florist website....but all I'm really looking for is a nice bottle of wine.....they really like some of the good Northwest wines and I know they have a dinner reservation at Artist Point.....if I can't get a bottle delivered to room....is it possible to contact Artist Point somehow and have a bottle of wine delivered to their table.... I'm quite sure they already plan to order wine at dinner. Thanks for the help anyone is able to give me!


 Have you thought of trying Guest Services at the Lodge?  Certainly, they could point you in the right direction for leaving a bottle of wine in the room, or as you mention, I'm sure they could get AP to deliver a nice bottle table-side when your son and his wife dine there.  Good luck!


----------



## sleepydog25

Pinkocto said:


> I'll be staying at your beloved Lodge for one night pre cruise in March. No parks, just enjoying the resort. I know it's not enough time but at least we'll get a taste of the place.


Stroll the grounds and listen to the wonderfully-themed music as it perfectly enhances the architectural theming of the Lodge.  If you want to walk, there is a paved trail that leads out beside the bus stop and heads over to Fort Wilderness--about a mile one way.  Or, if you prefer (as I do), take the nature trail that starts out behind the bicycle rental shop.  At two places along the trail, their is a choice to go straight or head right.  If you choose either right fork off the trail, you'll wind up on the main path mentioned above.  If you continue straight, you'll come out at the CM parking area for FW--about 3/4 of a mile one way.  

At night, you can sit on the beach and watch EWP or even catch the higher blasts from Wishes over the Contemporary.  Most evenings, there is a movie played outdoors on an inflatable screen, preceded by a campfire with sumores.  The pool bar at the main pool serves up pretty much anything you could want in a very casual atmosphere, or you can slip over to the Territory Lounge for drinks (and a bar menu) in a little nicer, cozier atmosphere.  The Hidden Springs pool usually isn't too crowded, though the attached hot tub often has quite a few people in it--still, it's a fairly large hot tub.  And, as others have said, just sit in a rocker on the porch to the Villas and listen to the crickets (real and imagined) while the lamps flicker and the majestic music gently plays.  

Enjoy your one night stay at our beloved Lodge.  I'm envious!  (And of you, too, *bluecastle*!)


----------



## tea pot

sleepydog25 said:


> Stroll the grounds and listen to the wonderfully-themed music as it perfectly enhances the architectural theming of the Lodge.  If you want to walk, there is a paved trail that leads out beside the bus stop and heads over to Fort Wilderness--about a mile one way.  Or, if you prefer (as I do), take the nature trail that starts out behind the bicycle rental shop.  At two places along the trail, their is a choice to go straight or head right.  If you choose either right fork off the trail, you'll wind up on the main path mentioned above.  If you continue straight, you'll come out at the CM parking area for FW--about 3/4 of a mile one way.


*
Sleepy *I wish you posted this before my last visit
I started out behind the bicycle path but no one said anything about the rights 
which I passed ended up in the parking lot and then if you keep going
you end up behind or somewhere backstage in the old river country  
next  you will get kindly escorted out by Disney Security 
 I hope to get it right next time 

*Pinkocto* 
Try taking some time to watch the world go by from one of the small
balconies that over look the main lobby or find one of the cozy fireplace
nooks


----------



## Muushka

We took the walk from WL to FW at night.  I was so shocked Mr Muush agreed to do it!

While walking, we see an imprint on the trail of a big foot!  Seriously, just one, big footprint.

Then we kept on the trail and should have veered right and ended up in the CM area at FW.
Fortunately they let us walk through to FW.  An adventure!


----------



## twokats

Groupies tomorrow is a big day for Bobbi!!!






Happy Birthday Bobbiwoz!

I hope you have a magical day.
And I know that Muushka will want to know where we are going to have lunch!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Bobbiwoz!!!!


----------



## Linda67

Hi everyone and happy new year 

I know it's silly to be excited about making a phone call but in precisely 27 minutes I will be calling MS to try and secure a studio for our December vacation 

Oh look it's 26 minutes now


----------



## Muushka

Linda67 said:


> Hi everyone and happy new year
> 
> I know it's silly to be excited about making a phone call but in precisely 27 minutes I will be calling MS to try and secure a studio for our December vacation
> 
> Oh look it's 26 minutes now


----------



## Linda67

Yippee, we have our first 7 nights reserved 

I still have to call back to get the final four nights but it's looking good

Do you think I need call back each day to add a day at a time or should I just wait until I can book the final 4 nights in one go?


----------



## Muushka

Awesome birthday pic 2Kats!

*Happy Birthday Bobbi!  Lunch????*


----------



## Kathymford

Linda67 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone and happy new year
> 
> I know it's silly to be excited about making a phone call but in precisely 27 minutes I will be calling MS to try and secure a studio for our December vacation
> 
> Oh look it's 26 minutes now



I think it's perfectly normal since I can't wait until Sunday to do the same!! *crossing fingers*


----------



## Linda67

Kathymford said:


> I think it's perfectly normal since I can't wait until Sunday to do the same!! *crossing fingers*



It's nice to know I'm not alone


----------



## blossomz

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BOBBIWOZ!!

Looking forward to my very first groupie encounter on the January member cruise!  Woo hoo!  8 days and counting!!!


----------



## twokats

Linda67 said:


> Yippee, we have our first 7 nights reserved
> 
> I still have to call back to get the final four nights but it's looking good
> 
> Do you think I need call back each day to add a day at a time or should I just wait until I can book the final 4 nights in one go?





Linda67 said:


> It's nice to know I'm not alone



Looks like you picked the exact same days that Kati and I chose. 
I just finished booking online for our first 7 nights and will call for the final nights to add to the current reservation.  
That gives us 3 countdowns for this year, but only 1 is for WDW!!


----------



## sleepydog25

tea pot said:


> *Sleepy *I wish you posted this before my last visit
> I started out behind the bicycle path but no one said anything about the rights
> which I passed ended up in the parking lot and then if you keep going
> you end up behind or somewhere backstage in the old river country
> next you will get kindly escorted out by Disney Security
> I hope to get it right next time


 


			
				Muushka said:
			
		

> We took the walk from WL to FW at night. I was so shocked Mr Muush agreed to do it!  Then we kept on the trail and should have veered right and ended up in the CM area at FW.  Fortunately they let us walk through to FW.


 
That's odd you were escorted out.  First, it's not marked KEEP OUT unless I've missed it, and second, I've run that back way perhaps a dozen times and sailed right on through to the FW stables without nary a word said to me.  Perhaps they're having pity on me since I seem so out of breath.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Wow!  I'm honored!!Thank you for all of the wishes!  This is my Medicare +1 birthday!!!

We visited the lodge & Villa building on Sunday when we arrived.  Played a few games of Chinese Checkers while we waited for our BWV room to be ready.  Our next VWL stay is in April!  We only had time for that short visit, but I'm glad we got there on this trip!

Looking forward to meeting some Groupies on the MC!

Bobbi


----------



## Muushka

sleepydog25 said:


> That's odd you were escorted out.  First, it's not marked KEEP OUT unless I've missed it, and second, I've run that back way perhaps a dozen times and sailed right on through to the FW stables without nary a word said to me.  Perhaps they're having pity on me since I seem so out of breath.



They didn't escort us out, they just didn't make us turn around and go back.  
I think we did read that it was CM area, but I don't think it said to keep out.  
I was just grateful we could walk thru it!  I was afraid we would run into the thing that made the Big Foot!



bobbiwoz said:


> Wow!  I'm honored!!Thank you for all of the wishes!  This is my Medicare +1 birthday!!!
> 
> We visited the lodge & Villa building on Sunday when we arrived.  Played a few games of Chinese Checkers while we waited for our BWV room to be ready.  Our next VWL stay is in April!  We only had time for that short visit, but I'm glad we got there on this trip!
> 
> Looking forward to meeting some Groupies on the MC!
> 
> Bobbi



Have a great birthday and a wonderful cruise Bobbi


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Happy Birthday Bobbi!




Linda67 said:


> Yippee, we have our first 7 nights reserved
> 
> I still have to call back to get the final four nights but it's looking good
> 
> Do you think I need call back each day to add a day at a time or should I just wait until I can book the final 4 nights in one go?



You can just wait for 4 days to call back and book all the additional nights at once.


----------



## bagsmom

Remember me popping on here and saying that I was using Disney as incentive to take down all my Christmas decorations?

Well....  I have 4 of the 6 trees down.  However, I have been sneaking on here and reading.  Going to the blog at Touring Plans.com and reading there....  thinking about all the questions I need to ponder and answer.

I'm not doing too well with my resolution to hold off on WDW Dreaming...

OH WELL!!!!!


----------



## tea pot

sleepydog25 said:


> That's odd you were escorted out.  First, it's not marked KEEP OUT unless I've missed it, and second, I've run that back way perhaps a dozen times and sailed right on through to the FW stables without nary a word said to me.  Perhaps they're having pity on me since I seem so out of breath.





Muushka said:


> They didn't escort us out, they just didn't make us turn around and go back.
> I think we did read that it was CM area, but I don't think it said to keep out.
> I was just grateful we could walk thru it!  I was afraid we would run into the thing that made the Big Foot!



I should explain....  The first security car I came across gave me directions to go through to the stables ...I tried but somehow I missed them 
so I must have been wandering and looked like I may never find my way back
 (forgot the bread crumbs) so they probably didn't want to find this crazy lady lost in the woods 
 Who Know *Muushka* maybe I could of found that Big Foot 





bagsmom said:


> Remember me popping on here and saying that I was using Disney as incentive to take down all my Christmas decorations?
> 
> Well....  I have 4 of the 6 trees down.  However, I have been sneaking on here and reading.  Going to the blog at Touring Plans.com and reading there....  thinking about all the questions I need to ponder and answer.
> 
> I'm not doing too well with my *resolution to hold off on WDW Dreaming...*OH WELL!!!!!




Why Oh Why would you do that?????

I'm *Always* WDW Dreaming and I don't thing I'm alone 

In fact I just booked online the first 5 nights of our Dec 2013 vac 
Dec 1-6 at VWL studio. 

 I have to wait for the 7 month window to book the Family Weekend 
Friday 6th -Tuesday 10th reservations because 
I need to book multiple rooms. 
I was thinking of trying to get a tree house now but the kids want to stay at either VWL or BWV


----------



## Muushka

tea pot said:


> I should explain....  The first security car I came across gave me directions to go through to the stables ...I tried but somehow I missed them
> so I must have been wandering and looked like I may never find my way back
> (forgot the bread crumbs) so they probably didn't want to find this crazy lady lost in the woods
> *Who Know Muushka maybe I could of found that Big Foot
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Oh Why would you do that?????
> 
> I'm *Always* WDW Dreaming and I don't thing I'm alone
> 
> In fact I just booked online the first 5 nights of our Dec 2013 vac
> Dec 1-6 at VWL studio.
> 
> I have to wait for the 7 month window to book the Family Weekend
> Friday 6th -Tuesday 10th reservations because
> I need to book multiple rooms.
> I was thinking of trying to get a tree house now but the kids want to stay at either VWL or BWV



I have a picture of that big foot!  I'm going to email it to you (still can't post pictures).
Got to get it off of my phone.......


----------



## Inkmahm

DiznyDi said:


> DDad's father passed away a few days after Christmas so we're currently in the process of finalizing arrangements for his memorial service to be held later in the week.  He was 90 and lived a full life.  We'll miss him but know that he is in a far better place.
> 
> Wishing all my Groupie pals Peace, Health and Prosperity in 2013.  Happy New Year!



So sorry to hear about DDad's father.  My dad only made it to 69 before pancreas cancer got him. That was almost 9 years ago and it still seems like yesterday.  I miss him.   You're right though, 90 is a full life.  At that age it is a little easier to feel the joy of knowing he is home with loved ones who went before him and have been waiting for him. Still, I know ddad will miss him as it is impossible to not miss a parent.  You are in my prayers for comfort from our Father.


----------



## Inkmahm

Pinkocto said:


> I'll be staying at your beloved Lodge for one night pre cruise in March. No parks, just enjoying the resort. I know it's not enough time but at least we'll get a taste of the place.



Congrats on your reservation- you will LOVE the place as the rest of us groupies do.  There is just something about the peacefulness of the lodge and the villas.  There is no better theme in all of WDW as far as I'm concerned.  Part of my heart lives at VWL all year long.


----------



## Inkmahm

bobbiwoz said:


> Wow!  I'm honored!!Thank you for all of the wishes!  This is my Medicare +1 birthday!!!
> 
> We visited the lodge & Villa building on Sunday when we arrived.  Played a few games of Chinese Checkers while we waited for our BWV room to be ready.  Our next VWL stay is in April!  We only had time for that short visit, but I'm glad we got there on this trip!
> 
> Looking forward to meeting some Groupies on the MC!
> 
> Bobbi



Happy birthday, Bobbi!  Have you done the MC before?  I'm curious if it is "worth it."   Sometime Dynaguy and I would like to try it but we've just never done it yet as my impression is that the cost is even higher than the normally high DCL cost.  Still, the MC is on our bucket list.


----------



## Linda67

twokats said:


> Looks like you picked the exact same days that Kati and I chose.
> I just finished booking online for our first 7 nights and will call for the final nights to add to the current reservation.
> That gives us 3 countdowns for this year, but only 1 is for WDW!!



Same here - three countdowns for 2013 



KAT4DISNEY said:


> You can just wait for 4 days to call back and book all the additional nights at once.



Thanks for the info, I only have to wait until Monday before I can call again


----------



## eliza61

Bobbi, I'm late to the party as usual!!  I hope your day was *superfragillisticexpialidocious!*​

Happy Belated Birthday


----------



## Pinkocto

jimmytammy said:


> Welcome to the groupies Pinkocto!!!!
> 
> You can pack a lot in at the Lodge in one night, and relax all the while doing so.  Just pull up a rocker, soak in the ambiance of it all, the music, the lanterns flickering, the crickets chirping.  Great way to prepare for a cruise!





sleepydog25 said:


> Stroll the grounds and listen to the wonderfully-themed music as it perfectly enhances the architectural theming of the Lodge.  If you want to walk, there is a paved trail that leads out beside the bus stop and heads over to Fort Wilderness--about a mile one way.  Or, if you prefer (as I do), take the nature trail that starts out behind the bicycle rental shop.  At two places along the trail, their is a choice to go straight or head right.  If you choose either right fork off the trail, you'll wind up on the main path mentioned above.  If you continue straight, you'll come out at the CM parking area for FW--about 3/4 of a mile one way.
> 
> At night, you can sit on the beach and watch EWP or even catch the higher blasts from Wishes over the Contemporary.  Most evenings, there is a movie played outdoors on an inflatable screen, preceded by a campfire with sumores.  The pool bar at the main pool serves up pretty much anything you could want in a very casual atmosphere, or you can slip over to the Territory Lounge for drinks (and a bar menu) in a little nicer, cozier atmosphere.  The Hidden Springs pool usually isn't too crowded, though the attached hot tub often has quite a few people in it--still, it's a fairly large hot tub.  And, as others have said, just sit in a rocker on the porch to the Villas and listen to the crickets (real and imagined) while the lamps flicker and the majestic music gently plays.
> 
> Enjoy your one night stay at our beloved Lodge.  I'm envious!  (And of you, too, *bluecastle*!)





tea pot said:


> *Pinkocto*
> Try taking some time to watch the world go by from one of the small
> balconies that over look the main lobby or find one of the cozy fireplace
> nooks





Inkmahm said:


> Congrats on your reservation- you will LOVE the place as the rest of us groupies do.  There is just something about the peacefulness of the lodge and the villas.  There is no better theme in all of WDW as far as I'm concerned.  Part of my heart lives at VWL all year long.



Thank you all so much! I own at AKV and Aulani so there's so doubt I'll love it. I've been planning for a while on December 2013 so am really excited to stay here before that. 

For my last three trips I've been trying to catch a movie by the pool so this might be the perfect opportunity. And of course do some exploring and try for some relaxing.


----------



## eliza61

I stole this from another poster on the theme park boards but I thought it was fun.

So what is the one thing (big or small) you find yourself purchasing every trip to wdw.

For us it's two things.

1) Sundae's at Ghiradelli's.  more often than that we have more than 1 but without fail we end up here.

2) popcorn to eat during illuminations.  Maybe it's because we stand near the American pavillion and they always have that shop that sells buckets of popcorn.

So anyone else have some thing that they always end of getting?  resort tee shirt, mickey ears, mickey ice cream bars


----------



## horselover

eliza61 said:


> I stole this from another poster on the theme park boards but I thought it was fun.
> 
> So what is the one thing (big or small) you find yourself purchasing every trip to wdw.
> 
> For us it's two things.
> 
> 1) Sundae's at Ghiradelli's.  more often than that we have more than 1 but without fail we end up here.
> 
> 2) popcorn to eat during illuminations.  Maybe it's because we stand near the American pavillion and they always have that shop that sells buckets of popcorn.
> 
> So anyone else have some thing that they always end of getting?  resort tee shirt, mickey ears, mickey ice cream bars



I'm not sure I should post mine.  It's going to make me sound bad!

Blood Orange Margarita & a Lapu Lapu!              I used to always make a point of having a cinnamon roll at the MK bakery too.  Guess I won't be doing that anymore.                I did manage to get there twice while we were there over Christmas though.


----------



## Pinkocto

eliza61 said:


> I stole this from another poster on the theme park boards but I thought it was fun.
> 
> So what is the one thing (big or small) you find yourself purchasing every trip to wdw.
> 
> For us it's two things.
> 
> 1) Sundae's at Ghiradelli's.  more often than that we have more than 1 but without fail we end up here.
> 
> 2) popcorn to eat during illuminations.  Maybe it's because we stand near the American pavillion and they always have that shop that sells buckets of popcorn.
> 
> So anyone else have some thing that they always end of getting?  resort tee shirt, mickey ears, mickey ice cream bars



I'll play! I always buy a souvenir bucket of popcorn. Doesn't matter where or when but I must get one. And a new pair of Mickey earrings. I purposefully don't wear any down so I remember to get them


----------



## gmi3804

Are there pictures, or a floor plan, of the unit that's at the corner above the pool, XX19? It's a 2BR on floors 2-4, and a 1BR (with Studio next door) on 5.


----------



## Kathymford

eliza61 said:
			
		

> I stole this from another poster on the theme park boards but I thought it was fun.
> 
> So what is the one thing (big or small) you find yourself purchasing every trip to wdw.
> 
> For us it's two things.
> 
> 1) Sundae's at Ghiradelli's.  more often than that we have more than 1 but without fail we end up here.
> 
> 2) popcorn to eat during illuminations.  Maybe it's because we stand near the American pavillion and they always have that shop that sells buckets of popcorn.
> 
> So anyone else have some thing that they always end of getting?  resort tee shirt, mickey ears, mickey ice cream bars



Food: Dole whip float. Souvenirs: magnet for the new resort I'm staying at (we haven't doubled yet!)


----------



## tea pot

*Thanks eliza*

Must haves

*Sugar cookie* from resort or the little shop at the Studios
can't remember the name but it is also a book store/coffee shop
a great place to stop during the Osborn Lights

*Dole Whip* at Magic Kingdom

Usually buy

*Christmas Ornament *

1 or 2 * Pins* (usually holiday or special event)

We would always buy a set of coffee/tea mugs
but we have stopped because over the past few years
the print / logos have completely faded
We have old mugs that look great but the last three sets 
we ended up throwing away


----------



## jimmytammy

Great game Eliza!

Usually we must have popcorn at any and all parks, this past trip it was pretzels.  We love those jalapeno cheese stuffed pretzels and we were seeking out all the spots at every park that had them

We must have a PB&J milkshake from 50s PTC every trip as well.

We dont tend to buy souvenirs much anymore, but we do like to buy one Christmas ornament every year.


----------



## bagsmom

Teapot -- "why oh why would you do that?"    Well, it was supposed to encourage me to put all of my Christmas decorations away.  I thought if I told myself "no Disney planning till all this stuff is put back in the attic"  it would make me do the Christmas cleanup more quickly.  Well, it's the 5th and I've only got one more tree to take down.  So I can begin trip planning soooooon!

I have a friend who says I'm just nuts.  But really, financially, June isn't that far away when you are paying for your trip with grocery money!  I need to know exactly what we hope to do and how much money we will need.

The VWL studio will be paid for by mid-March.  (Well, it's been paid for, but I mean REALLY paid for, as in, paying the credit card!)  The room is my grocery contribution.  Our tickets will come out of "vacation money" -- all other costs will come from the magical money genie that will hopefully fly out of my purse someday soon!  Ha ha!

Here's a question for you guys to weigh in on.  You may recall that hubby wants a RELAXING vacation which means days without a theme park.  If I want 2 days at the Magic Kingdom, this will mean skipping one of the parks.  My sons will be 10 and 13 when we go.  We could skip Epcot, but the younger one really likes it.  We could skip Hollywood Studios, but I think all the menfolk would love the stunt shows, which we didn't see last trip.  We could skip Animal Kingdom, but my oldest is pretty determined to ride Everest this time.

If you had to skip one of the parks, which one would it be -- and why?

Happy New Year, all!  PS -- I didn't get to have a Dole Whip last trip.  I've never had one.  Since I love soft serve and I love pineapple, I think this will be my thing that I have to buy on our Disney trip!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

eliza61 said:


> So what is the one thing (big or small) you find yourself purchasing every trip to wdw.



For Me:
Box of popcorn (anytime!)
If I can work in a trip to the lodge then a Magic Bar or if near BCV then they have a bar that is semi-acceptable substitute.

For DH:
Turkey Leg!!!  At least once and usually more.
Mickey Bar.



bagsmom said:


> If you had to skip one of the parks, which one would it be -- and why?



Wow - that's a tough question!!  When exactly are you going?  And no hopping?  That's what I'd do on the second MK day - do a hop to DHS.  Otherwise if I had to skip a park I guess it would be DHS.  I love Toy Story but the other attractions I'm ok either way.  I guess more so it's about the parks I can't skip.  MK - it's a must.  AK - we love seeing all the animals, FOTLK and Everest.  I guess Epcot would be the other possibility to skip.  One trip I only had 2 days and chose MK and AK so I guess that says it all.


----------



## bagsmom

Hey Kathy!  Mid-June with no hopping.  This is going to be the budget trip.  One of the big reasons for choosing the VWL was the little kitchenette.  We are going to try to eat in our room from the little microwave and frig as much as possible!  (Also I know DH will love the atmosphere.)  Yes, the skipping thing does seem to come down to which one can you not live without!


----------



## jimmytammy

bagsmom
If you can pack it all in one day at MK, then you could do all 4 parks.  AK to me is not a full day park.  We ride EE, KS, Dino, maybe Tough to be a Bug.  MK, if you do rope drop, stay til close, is possible to cover most things you want to do.  This way all, are taken care of.  Im with your DH, a few days at the resort sounds like the way to goI cant think of a better place to hang out than WL/VWL!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Mr. deebits!!!!


----------



## bagsmom

JimmyTammy -- Well, just between us, I have to plan a theme park trip with DH the way I would for a toddler.  He needs to eat on time and rest -- can't do too much in one day or it is Disney with Captain Crankypants.  

Last time we did half of the park in one day, then left in the afternoon.  Had a great dinner and early bed.  We were there VERY early the next morning and were chosen to be the OPENING FAMILY, which was pretty much the highlight of my life!

Anyway, the second day was more Frontierland/Adventureland.  Again, we left in the heat of the day.  Kids were much younger then, so we never ventured back in for fireworks.  I figure this trip, we could do much the same plan, only return to MK in the evening for fireworks.

I guess we will have to have a little family meeting and discuss everyone's "must-do" attractions.

I'm sure it will be interesting!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> I stole this from another poster on the theme park boards but I thought it was fun.
> 
> So what is the one thing (big or small) you find yourself purchasing every trip to wdw.
> 
> For us it's two things.
> 
> 1) Sundae's at Ghiradelli's.  more often than that we have more than 1 but without fail we end up here.
> 
> 2) popcorn to eat during illuminations.  Maybe it's because we stand near the American pavillion and they always have that shop that sells buckets of popcorn.
> 
> So anyone else have some thing that they always end of getting?  resort tee shirt, mickey ears, mickey ice cream bars



For the food item, I'd have to go with the *Dole Whip*.  We were down to our last day at WDW on our recent trip and I hadn't had one and for once I made a command decision about our daily plan and said that it had to include a Dole Whip at MK.  So we went over to MK and all enjoyed that wonderful treat.   

As for another regular purchase, like Jimmy we always get an *ornament* for our Disney tree at home.


----------



## bagsmom

Granny, although we have only done Disney once before, getting a Christmas ornament as our family souvenir is a vacation tradition wherever we are.

We have a silver Mickey head from our 2009 trip -- I sigh deeply when we get it out and hang it on the tree!    ALthough this Christmas, I smiled with excitement, since we get to go back in the summer!


----------



## Kathymford

Our trip this time is a little shorter than our past ones, so we traded HS for AK. We've only been doing AK every other trip, so something had to give, and Epcot just has too many yummy places to eat! On a side note, a good restaurant will win out every time. 

I'm so excited I get to book my Christmas trip tomorrow! I've been obsessing about it getting booked and have been checking every day, so far so good. I've decided on Dec 6 - 13th! Yay for decisions.

Happy Birthday to everyone celebrating! Have a moostastic day!


----------



## Linda67

eliza61 said:
			
		

> I stole this from another poster on the theme park boards but I thought it was fun.
> 
> So what is the one thing (big or small) you find yourself purchasing every trip to wdw.



Eek, can I only name one 

Food wise, we HAVE to get a Mickey Bar and a Dole Whip

Souvenir wise, I always buy a fridge magnet with the year on it


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Good question Eliza.
First it is a pin from whatever resort we are staying at.
Second used to be the Milka chocolate bars they had in Germany.  Now I guess especially for DH it is the ice cream Mickey ears.


So it looks like North Carolina isn't going to happen.  The latest now is Phoenix.  My DH has an interview there this week.  Really didn't want to go that far west but we have to go where there is a job.  With the exception of the weather I have enjoyed being back in this area.  We have had such a great time going to the Flyers and Phillies games and all the other stuff like that.  I'll really miss that if we have to move.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bagsmom said:


> Hey Kathy!  Mid-June with no hopping.  This is going to be the budget trip.  One of the big reasons for choosing the VWL was the little kitchenette.  We are going to try to eat in our room from the little microwave and frig as much as possible!  (Also I know DH will love the atmosphere.)  Yes, the skipping thing does seem to come down to which one can you not live without!



If you were going to be there during the last Star Wars weekend then I'd say DHS shouldn't be skipped but it sounds like you'll probably be there after that.  Just figure that you'll be going to the majority of the parks and no matter which three it's better than only one or none!



Disney loving Iowan said:


> So it looks like North Carolina isn't going to happen.  The latest now is Phoenix.  My DH has an interview there this week.  Really didn't want to go that far west but we have to go where there is a job.  With the exception of the weather I have enjoyed being back in this area.  We have had such a great time going to the Flyers and Phillies games and all the other stuff like that.  I'll really miss that if we have to move.



Sorry to hear that the job in NC didn't work out but having another western groupie wouldn't be bad!    The last 3 years when the snow starts I keep threatening to move south to Vegas or Arizona.  Definitely much better winters than Philly - or Iowa!


----------



## bagsmom

Kathy --exactly -- whatever we do will be great!  I also figured that if I have tickets, I could always let DH sleep in and ride the bus or boat over with DS and do his rides.  He really wants to try Everest this time.  We'd like to see the Lion King show, but a lot of the other attractions at AK we could live without.

We'll just have to see how it all plays out.

I'm going to try to get as many tickets as we can afford -- maybe will price out the hopper option.  

The trick will be making myself and the kids happy without overdoing it for DH.  I sort of promised him that this Disney trip would be more low-key and not as jammed with theme park days.  So we'll see!

I guess I have 5 months to figure it out!!!!


----------



## Inkmahm

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Good question Eliza.
> First it is a pin from whatever resort we are staying at.
> Second used to be the Milka chocolate bars they had in Germany.  Now I guess especially for DH it is the ice cream Mickey ears.
> 
> 
> So it looks like North Carolina isn't going to happen.  The latest now is Phoenix.  My DH has an interview there this week.  Really didn't want to go that far west but we have to go where there is a job.  With the exception of the weather I have enjoyed being back in this area.  We have had such a great time going to the Flyers and Phillies games and all the other stuff like that.  I'll really miss that if we have to move.



Sorry to hear North Carolina isn't going to be an option for you.  I am still unemployed myself after 3+ years.  Now that I have both knees fixed, my plan is to start looking again for a job in the next few months.  I do NOT plan to move from WI though, so I need to find something in this area.  That will take me quite awhile I am sure, especially now that I've been out for so long. Good luck with your husband's interview!


----------



## Inkmahm

eliza61 said:


> I stole this from another poster on the theme park boards but I thought it was fun.
> 
> So what is the one thing (big or small) you find yourself purchasing every trip to wdw.
> 
> For us it's two things.
> 
> 1) Sundae's at Ghiradelli's.  more often than that we have more than 1 but without fail we end up here.
> 
> 2) popcorn to eat during illuminations.  Maybe it's because we stand near the American pavillion and they always have that shop that sells buckets of popcorn.
> 
> So anyone else have some thing that they always end of getting?  resort tee shirt, mickey ears, mickey ice cream bars


1) Purchasing every trip?  That would be dinner at Jiko.  We never ever go to WDW without having at least one dinner there.

We do get Dole Whips but I admit to never getting Mickey bars.  Yes, it is true.  I'm just not much of an ice cream lover so even when the bars are free on DCL, we just don't eat them.

What do I buy on every trip?  I'd have to say at least one t-shirt.  Most of my clothes consist of tshirts or sweaters and most of my tshirts are from Disney.


----------



## Inkmahm

I love booking online!   I booked us for Dec 4-11 at WDW in 2013.   Only booked a studio this time but booked handicap in case my knees are still not the greatest for getting in and out of the tub.  Without having the shower in a one bedroom, I thought a rollin shower would be good in the studio.  Anyone know where the Handicap studios are in the villas?  Close to the elevators?


----------



## MiaSRN62

*DiznyDi and Dad*...my deepest condolences on the passing of Dad's father. May you always hold the memories close. 

*Ink*...congrats on booking ! Wish I could offer some help in regards to the H/A rooms---but I'm not sure.  Hopefully your knees will be good as gold soon !

*eliza*....
I'd have to say we very frequently buy : POPCORN ! Dole Whips....Christmas ornament......usually a mug or two as well (whatever is new and cute).....and the Mickey soaps from Basin !


----------



## sleepydog25

gmi3804 said:


> Are there pictures, or a floor plan, of the unit that's at the corner above the pool, XX19? It's a 2BR on floors 2-4, and a 1BR (with Studio next door) on 5.


I do not, but I'm bumping this in case someone who might have pics didn't see this post.


----------



## bagsmom

Hey Maria -- I'm not really a facebooker, but is the Fantasy 2013 group just for 2013 vacations?  Or does it apply only to cruises?  It seems to me that the Fantasy might be the name of one of the ships....  Or I could be remembering wrong.


If it's a group just for overly-eager vacationers, then I'm in!


----------



## bagsmom

So has anyone noticed that I've been posting on here every so often?  Would you assume that means that I have all the Christmas stuff down and put away?

Well I don't!    I'm sitting here in the multi-colored glow of the tree.  Baby Jesus is looking up at me from the nativity scene and saying "I thought you were going to clean up Christmas before you moved on to Disney stuff!"

Hmm.  I guess I'll just roll with it.  I've already had my 2013 Unofficial Guide out and have started planning stuff in my head.

Maybe I'll just leave the tree up and decorated it with my trip supplies.  Band aids, water bottles, thick socks, sunglasses.....

Only 5 months away!


----------



## gmi3804

gmi3804 said:


> Are there pictures, or a floor plan, of the unit that's at the corner above the pool, XX19? It's a 2BR on floors 2-4, and a 1BR (with Studio next door) on 5.





sleepydog25 said:


> I do not, but I'm bumping this in case someone who might have pics didn't see this post.



Thanks - I was just coming back to bump this. Love to know if anyone has any info about these. Thanks.


----------



## Kathymford

Inkmahm said:


> I love booking online!   I booked us for Dec 4-11 at WDW in 2013.   Only booked a studio this time but booked handicap in case my knees are still not the greatest for getting in and out of the tub.  Without having the shower in a one bedroom, I thought a rollin shower would be good in the studio.  Anyone know where the Handicap studios are in the villas?  Close to the elevators?



Me too! Me too! We're all booked for VWL 12/6 - 12/13! Can you believe this is the first time using our home resort booking window?! LOL It was very exciting and especially fulfilling that it worked out perfectly!



bagsmom said:


> So has anyone noticed that I've been posting on here every so often?  Would you assume that means that I have all the Christmas stuff down and put away?
> 
> Well I don't!    I'm sitting here in the multi-colored glow of the tree.  Baby Jesus is looking up at me from the nativity scene and saying "I thought you were going to clean up Christmas before you moved on to Disney stuff!"
> 
> Hmm.  I guess I'll just roll with it.  I've already had my 2013 Unofficial Guide out and have started planning stuff in my head.
> 
> Maybe I'll just leave the tree up and decorated it with my trip supplies.  Band aids, water bottles, thick socks, sunglasses.....
> 
> Only 5 months away!



If it's any consolation, I'm sitting here looking at my dried out, undecorated tree, and surrounded by no less than 7 boxes/tubs of Christmas decorations. I took everything down a while ago. But the tubs haven't moved since!!


----------



## bagsmom

Kathy -- that DOES make me feel better!  

I got the ornaments and lights down.  Now I just have to get the tree boxed up and put in the attic.


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey any groupies live near High Point NC?  If so can you tell me what it is like there?  My DH got laid off on Friday and he may send a resume to a company there.



I had to do a lot of detective work to figure out what happened.  I am so sorry about your husband's lay off.

I hope he finds something easily and just the right job.  Best wishes.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Sorry to hear that the job in NC didn't work out but having another western groupie wouldn't be bad!    The last 3 years when the snow starts I keep threatening to move south to Vegas or Arizona.  Definitely much better winters than Philly - or Iowa!





Inkmahm said:


> Sorry to hear North Carolina isn't going to be an option for you.  I am still unemployed myself after 3+ years.  Now that I have both knees fixed, my plan is to start looking again for a job in the next few months.  I do NOT plan to move from WI though, so I need to find something in this area.  That will take me quite awhile I am sure, especially now that I've been out for so long. Good luck with your husband's interview!





Muushka said:


> I had to do a lot of detective work to figure out what happened.  I am so sorry about your husband's lay off.
> 
> I hope he finds something easily and just the right job.  Best wishes.




Thanks everyone.  We will see what happens after this week.  Now with hockey finally starting again I really don't like the thought of leaving!!!!


----------



## Deb & Bill

We checked into our dedicated two bedroom villa at VWL this morning.  Checked in around 10:30 and they had a two bedroom ready. So we got it.  It's beautiful, not much view other than trees, but that's what I expect.  We also got a message on our door this afternoon that the pool slide at Silver Creek Springs pool will be closed from Jan 7 until sometime later this month.  In the mean time WL and VWL guests are free to use the Contemporary pool slide, but not BLT.  

All the holiday decorations are down here, not sure when that happened, though.


----------



## bagsmom

Deb & Bill said:


> We checked into our dedicated two bedroom villa at VWL this morning.  Checked in around 10:30 and they had a two bedroom ready. So we got it.  It's beautiful, not much view other than trees, but that's what I expect.  We also got a message on our door this afternoon that the pool slide at Silver Creek Springs pool will be closed from Jan 7 until sometime later this month.  In the mean time WL and VWL guests are free to use the Contemporary pool slide, but not BLT.
> 
> All the holiday decorations are down here, not sure when that happened, though.



Oh wow!  I wish I had stowed away in your suitcase!  So jealous!  Have a wonderful time and keep posting in with reports, if you can!  We can vacation vicariously through you!


----------



## jimmytammy

gmi3804
Those room #s are 2519, 3519 and 4519.  The only time we have ever stayed in a 2 bed as owners was in 2519 and we loved it.  So much so that I wish we had enough pts to stay in a room like that every trip!!

Here is a link to a site I found that has maps of VWL. 3rd pic from top right, 2nd and 3rd pics from bottom left are the ones you will see these rooms.


http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resorts/villas-at-wilderness-lodge/maps-a-photos


----------



## jimmytammy

Deb & Bill said:


> We checked into our dedicated two bedroom villa at VWL this morning.  Checked in around 10:30 and they had a two bedroom ready. So we got it.  It's beautiful, not much view other than trees, but that's what I expect.  We also got a message on our door this afternoon that the pool slide at Silver Creek Springs pool will be closed from Jan 7 until sometime later this month.  In the mean time WL and VWL guests are free to use the Contemporary pool slide, but not BLT.
> 
> All the holiday decorations are down here, not sure when that happened, though.



Have a great trip folks!!


----------



## bagsmom

Hey Lodge Lovers!

I thought of a good question for you folks.

WL is a Magic Kingdom area resort.  But how is the transportation to MK?

We are one of those families who will want to be at the turnstiles an hour before they open.  Early risers and early out.  For most of the other resorts, driving your own car is better.

Given that there are a couple of steps involved in getting to MK, is it better to use the boat or bus -- rather than our own car?

But what about mid-day, and end of day?  We will want to leave for a while, but come back in the evening for fireworks.  We will be there in June, so it will be crowded.  What do you think our strategy should be in terms of getting there, leaving, and getting back in?

Thanks!


----------



## sleepydog25

bagsmom said:


> Hey Lodge Lovers!
> 
> I thought of a good question for you folks.
> 
> WL is a Magic Kingdom area resort. But how is the transportation to MK?
> 
> We are one of those families who will want to be at the turnstiles an hour before they open. Early risers and early out. For most of the other resorts, driving your own car is better.
> 
> Given that there are a couple of steps involved in getting to MK, is it better to use the boat or bus -- rather than our own car?
> 
> But what about mid-day, and end of day? We will want to leave for a while, but come back in the evening for fireworks. We will be there in June, so it will be crowded. What do you think our strategy should be in terms of getting there, leaving, and getting back in?
> 
> Thanks!


Using the boat to get to MK has never been a problem for us, and we're also the types who get up early in order to make rope drop.  Certainly, the wait for the boats in the evening does get longer in the evenings after the park closes, but it's not horrendous.  If you're of a mind to do so, you can always boat over to the Contemporary then walk to MK.  Given we always have a car, we've not taken the bus to MK in quite awhile, so I can't speak to that.  However, boating is easy peasy.


----------



## gmi3804

jimmytammy said:


> gmi3804
> Those room #s are 2519, 3519 and 4519.  The only time we have ever stayed in a 2 bed as owners was in 2519 and we loved it.  So much so that I wish we had enough pts to stay in a room like that every trip!!
> 
> Here is a link to a site I found that has maps of VWL. 3rd pic from top right, 2nd and 3rd pics from bottom left are the ones you will see these rooms.
> 
> 
> http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resorts/villas-at-wilderness-lodge/maps-a-photos



Thanks - but how was the room laid out? More windows than the standard 2BR layout? Any photos?


----------



## gmi3804

Taking the bus to MK from WL is a cinch too. It goes non-stop to and from MK (not sure if it makes stops sometimes, but it never has when I've been on it), and, of course, lets you off at the front of the park. And the WL bus stop is particularly convenient if you're staying in the villas; it's right outside the main door.


----------



## twinklebug

Just scheduled a quick 4 night weekend for next December at Kidani. Will try to move it over to VWL at 7 months, but if that doesn't happen I'll still be happy - it'll be over my birthday and I _adore_ my home resort.  

Putting together our summer trip plans .... of course, I really want to stay at VWL, but with a teenage friend possibly tagging along for my son, the extra space in Kidani makes more sense. Making a pro/con list for each resort _from a teen's perspective_:

*VWL *Pro
Boat rentals
Awesome lobby
Quick Food service!
Whispering Canyon Cafe!
Boats over to Ft Wilderness: More food! 
Boats to MK and easy access to the awesome monorail.

*VWL* con...
... eh... none?
(from my point of view: trying to reign in the spending with the boys eating out more.)

*Kidani* Pro
Easy access to Animal Kingdom (Everest!)
Sanna! Flame Tree BBQ over in AK too!
Big rooms / separate bathroom & a sleeper chair
"Hey look... George is back" (nickname for all the zebra per my son)

*Kidani* con...
"where's the food?"​
OK, I'm sensing a pattern here... food is the one most important thing in a teenage boy's life (other than goofing around). But of course any guy here could have told me that if I had just asked. Looks like VWL wins.  Hm. Maybe I'll just do a split stay again and get it over with.


----------



## Thumper4me

DH and I are staying at VWL January 24-29, 2013. Does VWL have a community center like BWV (our home resort). We are looking to play some ping-pong or air hockey. 

Kelly


----------



## MassJester

eliza61 said:


> So what is the one thing (big or small) you find yourself purchasing every trip to wdw.




Cinnamon buns at the Bakery on Main Street - never miss those.
"Show Seats" at the Flying Fish.
Those darned
pins.


----------



## twinklebug

Thumper4me said:


> DH and I are staying at VWL January 24-29, 2013. Does VWL have a community center like BWV (our home resort). We are looking to play some ping-pong or air hockey.
> 
> Kelly



VWL does not have a community hall, but there is a fantastic room off the villa lobby with tables and built in board games. Trying to recall if I've ever seen a ping pong table out by the pools there... I think I'm confusing Kidani for VWL.

There's a volley ball net on the beach, they have the standard nightly campfire and movie (when weather permits) and of course there's the EWP that comes by during it.

My son likes the VWL arcade, but $20 doesn't last long in there.


----------



## Thumper4me

Thanks Twinklebug!!

We are looking forward to staying at VWL.  A movie sound promising and we love the EWP.  We may also take the boat to the Contemporary and see the fireworks from TOWL.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bagsmom said:


> Hey Lodge Lovers!
> 
> I thought of a good question for you folks.
> 
> WL is a Magic Kingdom area resort.  But how is the transportation to MK?
> 
> We are one of those families who will want to be at the turnstiles an hour before they open.  Early risers and early out.  For most of the other resorts, driving your own car is better.
> 
> Given that there are a couple of steps involved in getting to MK, is it better to use the boat or bus -- rather than our own car?
> 
> But what about mid-day, and end of day?  We will want to leave for a while, but come back in the evening for fireworks.  We will be there in June, so it will be crowded.  What do you think our strategy should be in terms of getting there, leaving, and getting back in?
> 
> Thanks!



In the last year or two we've gotten in to taking the bus from VWL to MK.  It's the shortest bus ride you'll find anywhere except possibly Jambo to AK.   

We enjoy the boats but I think we've gotten lazy and the bus stop is closer!    I definitely would never drive the car from VWL to get to MK.  With the need to get from the parking lot to either the ferries or the monorail you will have doubled your time.  



Thumper4me said:


> DH and I are staying at VWL January 24-29, 2013. Does VWL have a community center like BWV (our home resort). We are looking to play some ping-pong or air hockey.
> 
> Kelly



The arcade at WL has an air hockey table but since it's not a community hall you do have to pay to use it.  The BLT community hall is just a boat ride away but they don't have either ping pong or air hockey.  They may have foosball but I'm not positive.  Air hockey at BWV is why I rate it the best Community hall!


----------



## Linda67

Hello everyone

I just wanted to let everyone know that I've now managed to book my final nights so we are now all set for our December trip 

Thanks so much for all your wonderful help and advice (and sharing my excitement!)

We have 3 nights at Art Of Animation followed by 11 nights at VWL ......... Woo-Hoo !!!!!

Lx


----------



## Inkmahm

jimmytammy said:


> gmi3804
> Those room #s are 2519, 3519 and 4519.  The only time we have ever stayed in a 2 bed as owners was in 2519 and we loved it.  So much so that I wish we had enough pts to stay in a room like that every trip!!
> 
> Here is a link to a site I found that has maps of VWL. 3rd pic from top right, 2nd and 3rd pics from bottom left are the ones you will see these rooms.
> 
> 
> http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resorts/villas-at-wilderness-lodge/maps-a-photos



We had 5517 in December, 2011 and loved it.  The  one bedroom villa had vaulted ceilings.


----------



## Inkmahm

sleepydog25 said:


> Using the boat to get to MK has never been a problem for us, and we're also the types who get up early in order to make rope drop.  Certainly, the wait for the boats in the evening does get longer in the evenings after the park closes, but it's not horrendous.  If you're of a mind to do so, you can always boat over to the Contemporary then walk to MK.  Given we always have a car, we've not taken the bus to MK in quite awhile, so I can't speak to that.  However, boating is easy peasy.



As someone who has been dealing with bad knees in recent years, I have been taking the bus from VWL to the MK.  The walk is shorter from the bus stop to the admission gates than it is from the handicap parking to the monorail, or even to the boat landing  at WL from the villas (walking to the bus stop is shorter than walking to the boat.)

The MK is actually the one park where we often take Disney bus transporation to get to because the walk is shorter than taking our own car.  Once my knees are better and we're back at VWL in December, I hope to be able to take the boat over again.  I actually like riding the boats as they are peaceful.


----------



## Inkmahm

twinklebug said:


> Just scheduled a quick 4 night weekend for next December at Kidani. Will try to move it over to VWL at 7 months, but if that doesn't happen I'll still be happy - it'll be over my birthday and I _adore_ my home resort.
> 
> Putting together our summer trip plans .... of course, I really want to stay at VWL, but with a teenage friend possibly tagging along for my son, the extra space in Kidani makes more sense. Making a pro/con list for each resort _from a teen's perspective_:
> 
> *VWL *Pro
> Boat rentals
> Awesome lobby
> Quick Food service!
> Whispering Canyon Cafe!
> Boats over to Ft Wilderness: More food!
> Boats to MK and easy access to the awesome monorail.
> 
> *VWL* con...
> ... eh... none?
> (from my point of view: trying to reign in the spending with the boys eating out more.)
> 
> *Kidani* Pro
> Easy access to Animal Kingdom (Everest!)
> Sanna! Flame Tree BBQ over in AK too!
> Big rooms / separate bathroom & a sleeper chair
> "Hey look... George is back" (nickname for all the zebra per my son)
> 
> *Kidani* con...
> "where's the food?"​
> OK, I'm sensing a pattern here... food is the one most important thing in a teenage boy's life (other than goofing around). But of course any guy here could have told me that if I had just asked. Looks like VWL wins.  Hm. Maybe I'll just do a split stay again and get it over with.



I was just going to suggest the split stay idea.  When we can't decide, that's usually what we end up doing.


----------



## bagsmom

Linda67 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I just wanted to let everyone know that I've now managed to book my final nights so we are now all set for our December trip
> 
> Thanks so much for all your wonderful help and advice (and sharing my excitement!)
> 
> We have 3 nights at Art Of Animation followed by 11 nights at VWL ......... Woo-Hoo !!!!!
> 
> Lx



Hooray!  Now you just have to find a way to distract yourself for a year!  But wow -- 2 whole weeks at WDW!  That is just a dream come true!


----------



## delaneyc52

Hi groupies!   We have stayed several times at Wilderness Lodge but this will be the first for the DVC Villas.   Just taking a quick trip in May with a studio already reserved.   I apologize if this has been covered, but I just can't read over 100 plus screens!!   Does anyone have, or can point me to, a map with room numbers?   Also, are there any studios on the higher floors that might give a bay lake view?    Recommendations welcomed!!   Thanks!!


----------



## delaneyc52

Disregard the above.   Found the maps w/room numbers etc.   Can't wait!


----------



## jimmytammy

A big WELCOME to all the new groupies!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

gmi3804 said:


> Thanks - but how was the room laid out? More windows than the standard 2BR layout? Any photos?



Sorry, all our photos are in print, not on disc or photobucket.
I cant compare to other 2 beds as this was the only one we ever stayed in.

I just remember liking it a lot.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday SantaRay and Elvis!!!!


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday, SantaRay!!!


----------



## twokats

Linda67 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I just wanted to let everyone know that I've now managed to book my final nights so we are now all set for our December trip
> 
> Thanks so much for all your wonderful help and advice (and sharing my excitement!)
> 
> We have 3 nights at Art Of Animation followed by 11 nights at VWL ......... Woo-Hoo !!!!!
> 
> Lx



We match on the VWL part. . . . 11 nights is the most I can take at that time of year, and with all the other vacations this year, my boss is doing without me quite a bit!


----------



## StanH

Hi everyone!
I know nobody really knows me, but I am going to post again anyway!

We returned about a week ago from our 9 night/10 day trip and our first stay at the VWL...After reading so much...how should I say it.....venom on the DIS, but not in this thread, I was ready for some challenges that never arose!

Was our room ready when we arrived (at 11am)?...No.

Did we care?...No! We were headed to tour the deluxe resorts and see their decorations, and to have lunch at The Grand Floridian Cafe!

Did we have to wait long for our room?....NO! We received our text at 1pm, telling us that the room was ready.

Was our room dirty, with filth and hair and mold?...No! It was in fantastic shape.

We were in room 5549, which is quite a hike from the elevator, but it did have a great view through the trees, of Bay Lake and some forested area, where we saw deer, woodpeckers and squirrels...

The room is a 2 bedroom dedicated room. Plenty of space for the full grown 5 of us. The kitchen and washing machine/dryer were awesome to have, and a life saver (the washer & dryer) since we didn't pack enough warm clothes for so many days in the 30's/40's/50's.

Any disappointments wih The Lodge?....Yes and no. The Lodge itself - heck no..Beautiful, homey, everything that caused us to make it our home resort...The downer was our flag family day.

We got a very young Ranger named Logan. No fault of his, but he didn't bring the charisma and knowledge and charm that we got from Ranger Stan (our only other flag family experience). He also didn't offer us breakfast upstairs like Ranger Stan did, and like the front desk said we would be, but we didn't say anything and just headed to the WCC for a good breakfast.

So, big woop! An awesome time was had by one and all! The parks were super crowded, but we knew they would be. We made rope drop every day we toured a park, we rode and saw everything we wanted without long lines, and we were even the first people in the Haunted Mansion one morning, which was odd/interesting, as well as something that was never a goal of ours!

Back to the villa....It took a little getting used to, not having housekeeping every day, but we adapted. It helps that my wife is a cleaner and tidy up kind of person!

Can't wait to go back..

PS. If you were on your balcony and a lady came out on hers, in her robe, talking to herself until she noticed you there, then struck up a conversation with you - _That_ was my wife! 

Have a great one!

Stan


----------



## bagsmom

Hey Stan -- I only pop in on this group.  Has there been a lot of negativity about the lodge on other threads?

The lodge in general, or was it more about the villas?

(And if I was on my balcony with coffee and your wife came out, we'd end up talking for hours.  I'm a chatty cathy, too.)


----------



## Pinkocto

Glad you had a great trip Stan! When's the next one?


----------



## jimmytammy

Stan
Once a groupie, always a groupie, glad you are back, and you, along with all groupies are always welcome.

Glad you folks had such a wonderful trip!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Yes it's Elvis's birthday and my son's too!!!! Happy Tuesday groupies!


----------



## wildernessDad

Hi, Groupies.  Just checking in.

My youngest daughter told me over the New Year's break that she is engaged.  In fact, the husband to be called the day before to "ask for her hand in marriage."  Now, if a guy does that, he's got to be a great guy.  I've known him for a bit.  We said yes, and he popped the question the next day.

So, now I have a 2 bedroom setup at VWL from the Wednesday before Thanksgiving to the Sunday after.  I wonder how that will work out if they get married before then.


----------



## StanH

bagsmom said:


> Hey Stan -- I only pop in on this group.  Has there been a lot of negativity about the lodge on other threads?
> 
> The lodge in general, or was it more about the villas?
> 
> (And if I was on my balcony with coffee and your wife came out, we'd end up talking for hours.  I'm a chatty cathy, too.)



I have read many threads that were very negative regarding the caretaking of the DVC rooms, at VWL and other resorts..So many.. But that seems to be all too common in some threads on this board.......I just take what I need, and leave the rest behind!


----------



## StanH

Pinkocto said:


> Glad you had a great trip Stan! When's the next one?



Now you are sounding like my wife and kids!

We are unsure at this time...My wife is a teacher, so it will have to revolve around school holidays and breaks...I printed the point charts yesterday and brought them home so we could look at dates, points, etc.

And to directly answer your question - Not soon enough!


----------



## StanH

jimmytammy said:


> Stan
> Once a groupie, always a groupie, glad you are back, and you, along with all groupies are always welcome.
> 
> Glad you folks had such a wonderful trip!!



Thank you


----------



## sleepydog25

wildernessDad said:


> Hi, Groupies. Just checking in.
> 
> My youngest daughter told me over the New Year's break that she is engaged. In fact, the husband to be called the day before to "ask for her hand in marriage." Now, if a guy does that, he's got to be a great guy. I've known him for a bit. We said yes, and he popped the question the next day.
> 
> So, now I have a 2 bedroom setup at VWL from the Wednesday before Thanksgiving to the Sunday after. I wonder how that will work out if they get married before then.


Congratulations!  I'm sure it will be a wonderful time for them.


----------



## Pinkocto

StanH said:


> Now you are sounding like my wife and kids!
> 
> We are unsure at this time...My wife is a teacher, so it will have to revolve around school holidays and breaks...I printed the point charts yesterday and brought them home so we could look at dates, points, etc.
> 
> And to directly answer your question - Not soon enough!



They're ready to go back! I have found the sting of leaving is much less when I know there's another one already booked


----------



## Kathymford

StanH said:


> Now you are sounding like my wife and kids!
> 
> We are unsure at this time...My wife is a teacher, so it will have to revolve around school holidays and breaks...I printed the point charts yesterday and brought them home so we could look at dates, points, etc.
> 
> And to directly answer your question - Not soon enough!



This is the first time that I've already booked the 2nd trip before I've even gone on the next one! It's great!


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Groupies 
Well, I'm about 10 pages behind but will try to get caught up this evening.

Many thanks to all of you for your words of comfort and condolence at my FIL's passing. The service was Friday. DDad and I are beginning to get our lives back to 'normal'.  

I've really missed my time here.  The daily banter and support for one another that goes on is always a highlight of my day.

For any new Groupies that have joined our little place on the Dis, WELCOME!

Happy Belated Birthday to any that I may have missed.


----------



## bagsmom

Disney Di -- I have just started popping back on after being MIA for a while.  I meant to add my sympathies to those of everyone else.  I hope that being back on here will give you some much-needed smiles!


----------



## Kathymford

So I just had a "We're not staying DVC this time" snob moment. I was telling DBF that I wanted to watch Beauty and the Beast before we go on our Feb trip so we can be "ready" for new FL (yes, I'm THAT nerd). He tells me, why don't you just bring the DVD and we can watch it the first night. "Great idea!" I say.

And then I think about it.

Uh, honey, we're not using points. I don't think we get a DVD player. 

My name is Kathy, and I'm a DVC snob.


----------



## tea pot

wildernessDad said:


> Hi, Groupies.  Just checking in.
> 
> My youngest daughter told me over the New Year's break that she is engaged.  In fact, the husband to be called the day before to "ask for her hand in marriage."  Now, if a guy does that, he's got to be a great guy.  I've known him for a bit.  We said yes, and he popped the question the next day.
> 
> So, now I have a 2 bedroom setup at VWL from the Wednesday before Thanksgiving to the Sunday after.  I wonder how that will work out if they get married before then.



*Congrats WDad* 
We're right there with you...
Our youngest DD got engaged over Thanksgiving weekend.
( she's my little 2nd generation DVC member)
Our future DSIL  ask my husband for her hand when 
 she and I were down in Disney for our girls only trip in Sept. 
Sounds like a couple of good guys


----------



## tea pot

Kathymford said:


> So I just had a "We're not staying DVC this time" snob moment. I was telling DBF that I wanted to watch Beauty and the Beast before we go on our Feb trip so we can be "ready" for new FL (yes, I'm THAT nerd). He tells me, why don't you just bring the DVD and we can watch it the first night. "Great idea!" I say.
> 
> And then I think about it.
> 
> Uh, honey, we're not using points. I don't think we get a DVD player.
> 
> My name is Kathy, and I'm a DVC snob.



*Kathy* 
I don't know about being a DVC snob 
 but We are definitely DVC Spoiled


----------



## eliza61

Happy Thursday Gang,
Nothing special going on today so to give us a little dose of magic.  Here we go...  Time to give our Disney Princes some love.

1) From what movie is Prince Phillip from?
2. From what movie is Prince Adam from?
3. Who are the three princesses in Mulan 2 that Mulan has to guard?
4. From what movie is Prince Eric from?
5. What is donald ducks full name?
6. From what Country was Prince Naveen from?
7. What was the name of the side kick who helped Hercules go from "zero to hero" and what was he?

Hope some thing magical happens to everyone today....


----------



## bagsmom

Here's a question for you groupies.  Actually a couple of them....

Have you folks heard about the new armband i.d. that will be an all-in-one sort of thing?  To replace tickets and badges and such?  (Also will allow very advanced reservations of all sorts of things, including fastpasses and parade viewing spots.  I think that will all be a problem when it comes down to it, but that's just me.)  Anyway, since it is a new thing, I wonder how they will let people know when it's going to be available.  Have you heard anything about this?

Second question, in my quest to provide relaxing, non-stressful activities for my DH   I thought we would all enjoy looking around the Animal Kingdom Lodge.  It would be fun to check it out to see if we would like to stay there some day.  I assume it's fine to do that, right?  Would there be any problem with driving there and just looking around?  Or do they require restaurant reservations or something?  Just wondering!

I hope you all have a fabulous day!  We are expecting 70 degree days here for a few days.  SO WEIRD!


----------



## MiaSRN62

eliza61 said:


> Happy Thursday Gang,
> Nothing special going on today so to give us a little dose of magic.  Here we go...  Time to give our Disney Princes some love.
> 
> 1) From what movie is Prince Phillip from?
> 2. From what movie is Prince Adam from?
> 3. Who are the three princesses in Mulan 2 that Mulan has to guard?
> 4. From what movie is Prince Eric from?
> 5. What is donald ducks full name?
> 6. From what Country was Prince Naveen from?
> 7. What was the name of the side kick who helped Hercules go from "zero to hero" and what was he?
> 
> Hope some thing magical happens to everyone today....



1) From what movie is Prince Phillip from?
This is the only one (shamefully) I know without googling---it is Sleeping Beauty ! I will allow others to tackle the rest based on their knowledge. I think I might need some more coffee to tackle those----but then I go to GOOGLE !


----------



## eliza61

bagsmom said:


> Here's a question for you groupies.  Actually a couple of them....
> 
> Have you folks heard about the new armband i.d. that will be an all-in-one sort of thing?  To replace tickets and badges and such?  (Also will allow very advanced reservations of all sorts of things, including fastpasses and parade viewing spots.  I think that will all be a problem when it comes down to it, but that's just me.)  Anyway, since it is a new thing, I wonder how they will let people know when it's going to be available.  Have you heard anything about this?
> 
> Second question, in my quest to provide relaxing, non-stressful activities for my DH   I thought we would all enjoy looking around the Animal Kingdom Lodge.  It would be fun to check it out to see if we would like to stay there some day.  I assume it's fine to do that, right?  Would there be any problem with driving there and just looking around?  Or do they require restaurant reservations or something?  Just wondering!
> 
> I hope you all have a fabulous day!  We are expecting 70 degree days here for a few days.  SO WEIRD!



1.  Rumor has it that the new armbands will begin being phased in some time beginning April.  I don't envision them getting rid of paper tickets this year.  I haven't heard exactly how they plan on doing this. 
My aversion to them is the "advance" planning.  I recognize that as an "old hand" at disney I am in the minority since I rarely do lots of pre trip planning.  This will basically force my hand.  In a few years, I forsee them doing away with in park fast passes which will force me to use the bands and a smart phone.  Now of course I'm just gazing into my crystal ball like everyone else. I maybe totally wrong and I've been told I'm an alarmist so go figure.

If you go on the theme parks forum you will find tons of discussion on it.

My second concern is for the newbie who is not a disser.  Many here (on the dis) have a very poor attitude of "well if you don't research your vacation, it's your own fault".  I find that so distasteful.  no matter how you slice it, a vacation at the world is a sizeable investment.  The thought that some one who for whatever reason did not do 9 months of planning ending up with a disastrous vacation just rubs me wrong.  I do recognize the days of booking a trip and just showing up are pretty much gone but I think there should be some happy medium between just showing up and planning the allied invasion of Normandy.  I really don't want to have to be Supreme allied commander Eisenhower simply to ride the teacupsl.

2.  You are more than welcome to walk around the resorts and Animal kingdom is a great tour.  talk about sensory overload.  I've never had any issues.  I drive up to the gate, usually I have my parking pass in my window so the guard does at least know I'm a guest some where and just tell the guard I'd like to look at the resort.  never had an issue.


----------



## eliza61

the first post in this thread sums up the new Fast pass plus scenerio very well.

It's broken into 3 parts
1.  what we know for sure
2.  info from other sites
3.  what we still don't know.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3042834


----------



## MiaSRN62

*StanH*,..thanks for your TR...sorry your Flag Family day was a bit of a disappointment though ! Hope you have a better experience with that on a future trip !

*Twinklebug*....your summer plans sound good---I agree about Kidani on the food. It's my only real disappointment in that resort ! They do have some good sandwiches at the pool bar--and Sanaa---but haven't quite embraced the food there yet. 

Happy belated to *Elvis and Santa Ray *!!!!

And *CONGRATS WD* on your daughter's engagement !!!! Fantastic news !!!!
My daughter became engaged in in Dec 2011 and we have just begun talks on wedding planning ! So exciting !


----------



## happyann79

Love the pool! Makes me feel like i am in the mountains.


----------



## bagsmom

eliza61 said:


> the first post in this thread sums up the new Fast pass plus scenerio very well.
> 
> It's broken into 3 parts
> 1.  what we know for sure
> 2.  info from other sites
> 3.  what we still don't know.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3042834



Thanks for all the info, Eliza -- I will have to check out the thread.  I, like you, have been called an alarmist.  I prefer to say that I prepare for a variety of outcomes!

But I'm with you.  It's fine to make dinner reservations, but trying to reserve fastpasses for rides months in advance is a little nuts.  Even OCD me -- who LOVES to plan -- won't plan which park I go to on which day until we are a little closer to the trip.  I like to check the UnOfficial Guide's crowd calendar, which changes from day to day.

Oh well.  I guess when we buy tickets, we will know if it's in place or not.  Maybe?  If I buy tickets in March for my June trip -- and let's say they have this going in April or May, how will I know if I'm eligible to make all these advanced plans?

Goodness -- I will just have to wait and see and be EVER SO GRATEFUL to be going back to WDW at all!!!!!  I am getting so excited and it's 5 months away.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

eliza61 said:


> 4. From what movie is Prince Eric from?
> 
> Hope some thing magical happens to everyone today....



I've never been very up on the Princes - while the poor guys were the targets (er, I mean dream endings) many also seemed to kind of be space fillers in the stories.   But I think Prince Eric may have been from The Little Mermaid?

The NextGen stuff makes my head swim.  I haven't been able to manage much dining at 180 days much less to now figure out what rides I want to do on a particular day 60 days or 30 days or whatever out.  I'm sad to see the current fast pass system going and I'm sure will adapt but so far it all seems less appealing to me and more stressful.  Not exactly what I'm looking for in a vacation!  I hope it's all better than it so far appears to me.


----------



## Pinkocto

eliza61 said:


> Happy Thursday Gang,
> Nothing special going on today so to give us a little dose of magic.  Here we go...  Time to give our Disney Princes some love.
> 
> 1) From what movie is Prince Phillip from?
> 2. From what movie is Prince Adam from?
> 3. Who are the three princesses in Mulan 2 that Mulan has to guard?
> 4. From what movie is Prince Eric from?
> 5. What is donald ducks full name?
> 6. From what Country was Prince Naveen from?
> 7. What was the name of the side kick who helped Hercules go from "zero to hero" and what was he?
> 
> Hope some thing magical happens to everyone today....



I think #6 is Maldovia. 

#7 - I can't remember his name but it was Danny Devito as a satyr if I'm remembering correctly. It's been a while since I watched Hercules.


----------



## bagsmom

Oooooo -- the questions are coming to me more and more every day!

I was wishing and dreaming and waiting and looking at a nice youtube video from AllEars.net.  It was an overview of WL and VWL.

It showed the boat pulling up to the dock and then signs for the blue flag and the red flag.  The one for MK said it departs a half hour before the MK opens.

Hmmmm...  If we want to BE THERE 45 mins to an hour before opening, does this mean we'll have to drive our own car?  I wonder if the buses leave earlier.  

Do any of you know?


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies happyann79!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

The next gen stuff has me a bit concerned too.  We plan meals out 180 days in advance, just to get what we want,and that changes along the way.  But to plan a ride time that far ahead let alone, say 10 days out cant happen for us.  I am hoping they have put thought into it for us folks who like to take the parks more leisurely, and allow it to work for us as well.


----------



## sechem32

next gen stuff is even concerning me.  Jimmytammy can confirm that I love to plan out every detail months before my trip, but it never usually works out like I planned!


----------



## MiaSRN62

jimmytammy said:


> The next gen stuff has me a bit concerned too.  We plan meals out 180 days in advance, just to get what we want,and that changes along the way.  But to plan a ride time that far ahead let alone, say 10 days out cant happen for us.  I am hoping they have put thought into it for us folks who like to take the parks more leisurely, and allow it to work for us as well.



I couldn't agree more ! It's really sort of taking the fun out of things when I have to plan down to this sort of detail ? I go to WDW and on vacation to relax....not to feel rushed that I have to be here or there for every little thing ? Unless I'm missing something, I'm not too happy about this.


----------



## bagsmom

This is pretty bad, folks!

I came across a video of the Electrical Parade.  I saw it when I was a little kid and it debuted in the 70s.  I haven't seen since I was a kid.

I watched part of the video -- heard that synthesized voice "Ladies and Gentlemen..."  OHMYGOSH!  It took me back to my childhood, standing on Main Street.

You guys -- I felt like such a goob!  TEARS came to my eyes!  TEARS!

Seriously?  I am such a weirdo.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

I think I am totally planned out. It has gotten to the point where I really don't care where we eat, when we eat. I am not making any more ADR's because we don't want to plan our day around when and where we will eat. I have had great success in just walking up the the restaraunts and getting a table with not much more wait then when we had ADR's. I now DO NOT want to plan what rides we will ride and when. I would rather bear the unrelenting heat of September and walk on the rides then go when this new FP+ is the only way to get on. I remember the DVC days when all you had to plan was what resort you'd like to try at 7 mos. It's gotten rediculous and I am going to rebel by NOT PLANNING AT ALL!!


----------



## Deb & Bill

They are changing the carpet in the hallways at the VWL and it looks more like an Indian blanket than Yellowstone.  I'll try to post a photo.


----------



## Muushka

bagsmom said:


> This is pretty bad, folks!
> 
> I came across a video of the Electrical Parade.  I saw it when I was a little kid and it debuted in the 70s.  I haven't seen since I was a kid.
> 
> I watched part of the video -- heard that synthesized voice "Ladies and Gentlemen..."  OHMYGOSH!  It took me back to my childhood, standing on Main Street.
> 
> You guys -- I felt like such a goob!  TEARS came to my eyes!  TEARS!
> 
> Seriously?  I am such a weirdo.



Are you kidding?  That is the happiest music in the world!  We always play it when we are driving into WDW.



DiznyDi said:


> Hi Groupies
> Well, I'm about 10 pages behind but will try to get caught up this evening.
> 
> Many thanks to all of you for your words of comfort and condolence at my FIL's passing. The service was Friday. DDad and I are beginning to get our lives back to 'normal'.
> 
> I've really missed my time here.  The daily banter and support for one another that goes on is always a highlight of my day.
> 
> For any new Groupies that have joined our little place on the Dis, WELCOME!
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday to any that I may have missed.



Good to see you back, Di.  Be sure to give Dad a hug for us.



tea pot said:


> *Congrats WDad*
> We're right there with you...
> Our youngest DD got engaged over Thanksgiving weekend.
> ( she's my little 2nd generation DVC member)
> Our future DSIL  ask my husband for her hand when
> she and I were down in Disney for our girls only trip in Sept.
> Sounds like a couple of good guys



So sweet.  Congratulations to your daughter!



eliza61 said:


> the first post in this thread sums up the new Fast pass plus scenerio very well.
> 
> It's broken into 3 parts
> 1.  what we know for sure
> 2.  info from other sites
> 3.  what we still don't know.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3042834



Thanks, E.  I have been MIA and I guess I have some homework to do.
PS  New Siggy is so sweet.



StanH said:


> Hi everyone!
> I know nobody really knows me, but I am going to post again anyway!
> 
> We returned about a week ago from our 9 night/10 day trip and our first stay at the VWL...After reading so much...how should I say it.....venom on the DIS, but not in this thread, I was ready for some challenges that never arose!
> 
> Was our room ready when we arrived (at 11am)?...No.
> 
> Did we care?...No! We were headed to tour the deluxe resorts and see their decorations, and to have lunch at The Grand Floridian Cafe!
> 
> Did we have to wait long for our room?....NO! We received our text at 1pm, telling us that the room was ready.
> 
> Was our room dirty, with filth and hair and mold?...No! It was in fantastic shape.
> 
> We were in room 5549, which is quite a hike from the elevator, but it did have a great view through the trees, of Bay Lake and some forested area, where we saw deer, woodpeckers and squirrels...
> 
> The room is a 2 bedroom dedicated room. Plenty of space for the full grown 5 of us. The kitchen and washing machine/dryer were awesome to have, and a life saver (the washer & dryer) since we didn't pack enough warm clothes for so many days in the 30's/40's/50's.
> 
> Any disappointments wih The Lodge?....Yes and no. The Lodge itself - heck no..Beautiful, homey, everything that caused us to make it our home resort...The downer was our flag family day.
> 
> We got a very young Ranger named Logan. No fault of his, but he didn't bring the charisma and knowledge and charm that we got from Ranger Stan (our only other flag family experience). He also didn't offer us breakfast upstairs like Ranger Stan did, and like the front desk said we would be, but we didn't say anything and just headed to the WCC for a good breakfast.
> 
> So, big woop! An awesome time was had by one and all! The parks were super crowded, but we knew they would be. We made rope drop every day we toured a park, we rode and saw everything we wanted without long lines, and we were even the first people in the Haunted Mansion one morning, which was odd/interesting, as well as something that was never a goal of ours!
> 
> Back to the villa....It took a little getting used to, not having housekeeping every day, but we adapted. It helps that my wife is a cleaner and tidy up kind of person!
> 
> Can't wait to go back..
> 
> PS. If you were on your balcony and a lady came out on hers, in her robe, talking to herself until she noticed you there, then struck up a conversation with you - _That_ was my wife!
> 
> Have a great one!
> 
> Stan



I remember you Stan!    I love reading your post.



wildernessDad said:


> Hi, Groupies.  Just checking in.
> 
> My youngest daughter told me over the New Year's break that she is engaged.  In fact, the husband to be called the day before to "ask for her hand in marriage."  Now, if a guy does that, he's got to be a great guy.  I've known him for a bit.  We said yes, and he popped the question the next day.
> 
> So, now I have a 2 bedroom setup at VWL from the Wednesday before Thanksgiving to the Sunday after.  I wonder how that will work out if they get married before then.



Congratulations!  How is that little cutie granddaughter?  
I wished we had run into you again during our stay, just to have fun with her!


----------



## jimmytammy

sechem32 said:


> next gen stuff is even concerning me.  Jimmytammy can confirm that I love to plan out every detail months before my trip, but it never usually works out like I planned!



Thats because we are along to slow you down  You know me and Will, we need our bathroom breaks


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bagsmom said:


> This is pretty bad, folks!
> 
> I came across a video of the Electrical Parade.  I saw it when I was a little kid and it debuted in the 70s.  I haven't seen since I was a kid.
> 
> I watched part of the video -- heard that synthesized voice "Ladies and Gentlemen..."  OHMYGOSH!  It took me back to my childhood, standing on Main Street.
> 
> You guys -- I felt like such a goob!  TEARS came to my eyes!  TEARS!
> 
> Seriously?  I am such a weirdo.



You and me both then!  I just adore MSEP and can't wait to hear the first announcement and strains of Baroque Hoedown.    I might have to bop over to you tube and catch a show right now!


----------



## vacationer1954

Deb & Bill said:


> They are changing the carpet in the hallways at the VWL and it looks more like an Indian blanket than Yellowstone.  I'll try to post a photo.


How far along are they? Will we, visiting in early February, be affected?


----------



## wfc4life

Hello everyone! My name is Will Chriscoe (AKA wfc4life) from Reidsville, NC. Sechem32's husband, and friends of jimmytammy and TammyNC. I met some of you at the BLT meet-up on 12/8. I look forward to getting to know everyone better here on the DISboards.


----------



## sechem32

wfc4life said:
			
		

> Hello everyone! My name is Will Chriscoe (AKA wfc4life) from Reidsville, NC. Sechem32's husband, and friends of jimmytammy and TammyNC. I met some of you at the BLT meet-up on 12/8. I look forward to getting to know everyone better here on the DISboards.



uh-oh!  Here comes trouble!


----------



## wfc4life

jimmytammy said:
			
		

> Thats because we are along to slow you down  You know me and Will, we need our bathroom breaks



You guys don't slow us down much, and I'm thankful for what little bit you do <loll>. As Jimmy said needed bathroom breaks help keep plans on track, and "mature" guys happy.


----------



## sechem32

wfc4life said:
			
		

> You guys don't slow us down much, and I'm thankful for what little bit you do <loll>. As Jimmy said needed bathroom breaks help keep plans on track, and "mature" guys happy.



But, when I actually schedule the bathroom breaks in on my plans, you guys pick on me, so I took them back out for this last trip! Oh well, we all have fun in the end, and all that matters is that we're at Disney!


----------



## sleepydog25

wfc4life said:


> Hello everyone! My name is Will Chriscoe (AKA wfc4life) from Reidsville, NC. Sechem32's husband, and friends of jimmytammy and TammyNC. I met some of you at the BLT meet-up on 12/8. I look forward to getting to know everyone better here on the DISboards.


Welcome to the friendliest place on the DIS (granted, it's self-proclaimed, but we know whereof we speak)!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Blossomz!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies wfc4life!!!!

For those of yall that know me, William and me have been best buds since early high school days, still try to live out those days from time to time by going to concerts, meeting up for dinners with our families, laughing a lot, and planning out our WDW trips together.  Its been a fun ride, and I look forward to the years to come!


----------



## jimmytammy

sechem32 said:


> But, when I actually schedule the bathroom breaks in on my plans, you guys pick on me, so I took them back out for this last trip! Oh well, we all have fun in the end, and all that matters is that we're at Disney!


Liz, we are amazed at your energy, and wish we still had some of it  We just like to pick on you, but you really should be a travel agent for the 1st time visitor who wants to get all they can out of a trip to WDW.  You would be great at it!!


----------



## Deb & Bill

vacationer1954 said:


> How far along are they? Will we, visiting in early February, be affected?



Right now they have just renovated one one bedroom and one studio that connect to make a two bedroom lockoff.  It's on the fourth floor.  They changed the hallway wallpaper and hallway carpet for the sections to the right and left of these doors.  They repainted the hallway sections, too.

Both the one bedroom and the studio have laminate flooring instead of carpet. But that's all I can see as of now.


----------



## luvindisneyworld

We have a vacation planned in June, we have 3 studios booked and a total of 10 of us.. We just bought back in, we sold a few years ago and regretted it so much and missed VWL.
On to my questions what are the activities at the resort for our family? Also we stayed at OKW in Sept and the kids in our party loved the pool activities in the afternoon, one in particular was making tie dye t-shirts.. Can someone feel me in on all this please.

Thanks.


----------



## Muushka

wfc4life said:


> Hello everyone! My name is Will Chriscoe (AKA wfc4life) from Reidsville, NC. Sechem32's husband, and friends of jimmytammy and TammyNC. I met some of you at the BLT meet-up on 12/8. I look forward to getting to know everyone better here on the DISboards.



Hey, I know you!    Welcome to our thread!



luvindisneyworld said:


> We have a vacation planned in June, we have 3 studios booked and a total of 10 of us.. We just bought back in, we sold a few years ago and regretted it so much and missed VWL.
> On to my questions what are the activities at the resort for our family? Also we stayed at OKW in Sept and the kids in our party loved the pool activities in the afternoon, one in particular was making tie dye t-shirts.. Can someone feel me in on all this please.
> 
> Thanks.



Welcome to you too!  Sorry, my thinking cap has gone to bed for tonight, hopefully mind will be working in the AM.
Just wanted to say Hi 
*
Happy Birthday Bloss!!  Hope it is a great day for you.

Where is lunch????*


----------



## tea pot

wfc4life said:


> Hello everyone! My name is Will Chriscoe (AKA wfc4life) from Reidsville, NC. Sechem32's husband, and friends of jimmytammy and TammyNC. I met some of you at the BLT meet-up on 12/8. I look forward to getting to know everyone better here on the DISboards.





sechem32 said:


> uh-oh!  Here comes trouble! &#55357;&#56836;



Woo Hoo another WVL Hubby and Wife Duo 
  This should be a lot of fun ! 
Thanks Jimmy for the recruits!

*Happy Birthday Blossomz *


----------



## jimmytammy

tea pot said:


> Woo Hoo another WVL Hubby and Wife Duo
> This should be a lot of fun !
> Thanks Jimmy for the recruits!
> 
> *Happy Birthday Blossomz *



I cant take credit for getting Will and Liz to join.  Its all on Muushka.  Though I tried, esp. with Liz, as I know her passion for Disney.  Turns out Liz was lurking all along  But I am so glad they joined and decided to spend most of their time here with us.


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> I cant take credit for getting Will and Liz to join.  Its all on Muushka.  Though I tried, esp. with Liz, as I know her passion for Disney.  Turns out Liz was lurking all along  But I am so glad they joined and decided to spend most of their time here with us.



Jimmy, I can read you like a book!

This AM I saw TP's post and told Mr Muush, Jimmy will come on and say it was me.
So I got notification of your post, read it, handed the phone to Chuck and said "see"


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies luvindisneyworld!!!!
WL/VWL has a lot of activities around the pool that other resorts have now, and some of their own.  Below is a link that shows it all.  Also, they now have a campfire/movie every night.  I cant say we take advantage of all the activities, but I have seen several people doing so.  I hope the below will help clarify better than myself.

Here is a link to the current activities for this month

http://www.themouseforless.com/tripplanning/resorts/wdw/pdf/WLCalendar.pdf


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday, Blossomz!


----------



## bagsmom

Hey luvindisneyworld!  We are going in June as well!  Are you starting to get way too excited, like I am???


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Happy Thursday Gang,
> Nothing special going on today so to give us a little dose of magic.  Here we go...  Time to give our Disney Princes some love.
> 
> 1) From what movie is Prince Phillip from?
> 2. From what movie is Prince Adam from?
> 3. Who are the three princesses in Mulan 2 that Mulan has to guard?
> 4. From what movie is Prince Eric from?
> 5. What is donald ducks full name?
> 6. From what Country was Prince Naveen from?
> 7. What was the name of the side kick who helped Hercules go from "zero to hero" and what was he?
> 
> Hope some thing magical happens to everyone today....



I feel like I should know more of these!

#7 is Phil the satyr.  Don't know his full name.

And I read somewhere I think that Prince Adam is the Beast's true name from Beauty and the Beast.  Could be off on that one though.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Granny said:


> I]...And I read somewhere I think that Prince Adam is the Beast's true name from Beauty and the Beast.  Could be off on that one though.



Here's a question.  In the music from BATB, they sing "it's been ten years that we've been rusting..."  and the Beast is nearing his 21st birthday.  How come the painting of him shows a mature man instead of a ten year old boy???


----------



## jimmytammy

Deb & Bill said:


> Here's a question.  In the music from BATB, they sing "it's been ten years that we've been rusting..."  and the Beast is nearing his 21st birthday.  How come the painting of him shows a mature man instead of a ten year old boy???


----------



## jimmytammy

Just a reminder to the new groupies...if you want to have your upcoming trips posted on the 1st page(and no, you dont have to be staying at the VWL, anywhere in Orlando area counts)then PM me your dates and where you are staying.

Also, PM twokats if you want to add your birthday or anniversary, as we love to recognize these on your special day(s)

I know there have been several new groupies who have joined us in the last few weeks and just wanted you know all this in case you havent seen the 1st page yet.


----------



## MiaSRN62

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BLOSSOMZ !​


----------



## Muushka

Oh *Maria*, you always make the most interesting birthday cakes!

*Bloss*, where are you??  Off celebrating??  Hope so!


----------



## Nicoal13

Happy Birthday Blossomz!!


Counting down here. About 19 days until OKW. Hoping the nice weather lasts. I would love 80 degrees since it is currently about 11 degrees in WI with a windchill dropping it lower than that. Everything is covered in ice from some nice freezing rain we had on Saturday night as well.

Have had a rough start to the new year. A co-worker committed suicide. I work in a small business run by a 2nd cousin of mine. Only 4 employees, the owner and the owner's Dad. The owner's Dad is the one who passed. So we have had a rough couple of weeks. Please keep us all in your prayers. 

I've haven't been very active on the boards lately. Trying to avoid all the FP+ drama. LOL

Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## twokats

Nicoal13 said:


> Happy Birthday Blossomz!!
> 
> 
> Counting down here. About 19 days until OKW. Hoping the nice weather lasts. I would love 80 degrees since it is currently about 11 degrees in WI with a windchill dropping it lower than that. Everything is covered in ice from some nice freezing rain we had on Saturday night as well.
> 
> Have had a rough start to the new year. A co-worker committed suicide. I work in a small business run by a 2nd cousin of mine. Only 4 employees, the owner and the owner's Dad. The owner's Dad is the one who passed. So we have had a rough couple of weeks. Please keep us all in your prayers.
> 
> I've haven't been very active on the boards lately. Trying to avoid all the FP+ drama. LOL
> 
> Hope you are all doing well!



Nicoal13,
Remember we are here for you.  Prayers are coming, I am sure from more than myself.  Hang in there and join us when you can.


----------



## luvindisneyworld

jimmytammy said:


> Welcome to the groupies luvindisneyworld!!!!
> WL/VWL has a lot of activities around the pool that other resorts have now, and some of their own.  Below is a link that shows it all.  Also, they now have a campfire/movie every night.  I cant say we take advantage of all the activities, but I have seen several people doing so.  I hope the below will help clarify better than myself.
> 
> Here is a link to the current activities for this month
> 
> http://www.themouseforless.com/tripplanning/resorts/wdw/pdf/WLCalendar.pdf



Thanks everyone for the warm Welcome... That helps out a lot, Do you know if June will have  tie dye t-shirts?? They are begging to do that again I know that we can go to OKW for that if we have to.

Thanks again,
Misty


----------



## luvindisneyworld

bagsmom said:


> Hey luvindisneyworld!  We are going in June as well!  Are you starting to get way too excited, like I am???



Yes we are so excited, what are your dates,


----------



## bobbiwoz

Happy Birthday Blossomz!


----------



## halld6479

my home is SSR but with a quick trip they were booked so I jumped over to here and am really looking forward to my stay next week it looks so cool. Anyone got any suggests for me to check out while there?


----------



## DiznyDi

wfc4life said:


> Hello everyone! My name is Will Chriscoe (AKA wfc4life) from Reidsville, NC. Sechem32's husband, and friends of jimmytammy and TammyNC. I met some of you at the BLT meet-up on 12/8. I look forward to getting to know everyone better here on the DISboards.



Hi Will  So nice to see you here on our little corner of the Dis!  Welcome!



luvindisneyworld said:


> We have a vacation planned in June, we have 3 studios booked and a total of 10 of us.. We just bought back in, we sold a few years ago and regretted it so much and missed VWL.
> On to my questions what are the activities at the resort for our family? Also we stayed at OKW in Sept and the kids in our party loved the pool activities in the afternoon, one in particular was making tie dye t-shirts.. Can someone feel me in on all this please.
> 
> Thanks.



The Lodge calls to all of us, too! WELCOME back!


----------



## DiznyDi

halld6479 said:


> my home is SSR but with a quick trip they were booked so I jumped over to here and am really looking forward to my stay next week it looks so cool. Anyone got any suggests for me to check out while there?



WELCOME!  The resort has so much to offer.   Take time to sit in a chair in the lobby and absorb the energy.  Take the Lodge tour - very informative. At check-in, ask if there is opportunity for you to be Flag Family - one family per day goes to the top of the Lodge accompanied by a ranger and raises the flags.  Truly a wonderful and unique experience. This can not be pre-arranged: first come, first served.  Listen to the music. Watch the geyser. Ride a boat over to the Magic Kingdom.  This list will get you started.  Others will chime in with addition suggestions.

SSR one of our home resorts, too. Surprising that they're booked.


----------



## Muushka

Nicoal13 said:


> Happy Birthday Blossomz!!
> 
> 
> Counting down here. About 19 days until OKW. Hoping the nice weather lasts. I would love 80 degrees since it is currently about 11 degrees in WI with a windchill dropping it lower than that. Everything is covered in ice from some nice freezing rain we had on Saturday night as well.
> 
> Have had a rough start to the new year. A co-worker committed suicide. I work in a small business run by a 2nd cousin of mine. Only 4 employees, the owner and the owner's Dad. The owner's Dad is the one who passed. So we have had a rough couple of weeks. Please keep us all in your prayers.
> 
> I've haven't been very active on the boards lately. Trying to avoid all the FP+ drama. LOL
> 
> Hope you are all doing well!



I'm so sorry about your co-worker, so sad.  Please visit often, if only just to say hi and send prayers my way.


----------



## renchick

Im hoping someone will help me with a building/room request.  

My familys first stay at OKW.  We will be in a 1BR for two days (were becoming epic split-stayers in an effort to stay at each DVC property), one of which is July 4th.  July 4th Im planning on us staying at the resort, perhaps going to DTD/DisneyQuest in the early part of the day  it would be nice to take the boat to do so (and I am assuming doable as it would be early in the day).  We have a dinner ADR at Olivias on the 4th.  Well have the kitchen stocked, so no need to visit Conch Flats or Goods.

We will have our car, so proximity to a bus stop is not an issue.  I think my boys will enjoy spending much time at the main pool, and we will walk if necessary (or drive, if possible).  

I want a first floor room, to avoid climbing stairs, but am wondering if these rooms have the full size tables on their patios pictured in higher-level rooms.
Looking at the views, none appeals more than another.

Given my set of circumstances, are there any building requests I should make?  Or just ground floor and not HH area?


----------



## sleepydog25

DiznyDi said:


> WELCOME! The resort has so much to offer. Take time to sit in a chair in the lobby and absorb the energy. Take the Lodge tour - very informative. At check-in, ask if there is opportunity for you to be Flag Family - one family per day goes to the top of the Lodge accompanied by a ranger and raises the flags. Truly a wonderful and unique experience. This can not be pre-arranged: first come, first served. Listen to the music. Watch the geyser. Ride a boat over to the Magic Kingdom. This list will get you started. Others will chime in with addition suggestions.
> 
> SSR one of our home resorts, too. Surprising that they're booked.


 *halld6479*:  Additionally, there is the movie on the beach, usually preceded by sumores around the campfire.  Nearby, there are bikes or boats to rent, or you can walk over to FW via the main path leading out near the bus stop or along the nature trail that starts beside the bike/boat rental shack.  FW itself has some cool activities.  In the Villas lobby, there are game tables with checkers and the like.  Enjoy!


----------



## bagsmom

Nicole -- so sorry to hear about this.  Prayers to your co-worker's family.


----------



## Nicoal13

Thank you all for your prayers. I knew I could count on my Groupie family. 

Work is going to be different for quite a while. We're struggling to get to a new normal there. Its very quiet and I expect Jim to come around the corner at any moment. His office is right next to mine and its dark and we keep all the doors closed now.

I'm so looking forward to our trip in 3 weeks. It will bring much needed happiness! DS who is 7 is so excited, he says he is going to ride Space Mountain this time. We'll see. He braved ToT last time and hated it. So I'm leary of Space Mountain, especially since I can't sit right next to him. I would hate for him to be scared and I can't do anything about it. Heck I was scared the first time I rode it and I was 17!


----------



## bagsmom

Nicole - sorry I put the wrong name to my sympathies before.  Sometimes I get on here to read when I don't have enough time, then I goof!

I was terrified on Space Mountain when I was 15.  My, oldest who will be 13 on our vacation, wants to try it too -- I'm not thrilled about it, really.  Either DH or I will go with him, for moral support -- which ever one of us goes with him, I imagine we will be feeling pretty yucky after!  Just can't do that stuff like we used to!  We went to a kid's version of a theme park for a b-day party -- after a few rides, we were literally lying down on adjacent park benches with our children watching over their poor, sick parents!  WDW could be pretty funny this summer!  (Dramamine!)

You are in WI, right?  I have family there!  I love the change of seasons that you guys have.  We have seasons, too, but almost never any snow.

Maybe part of the reason I love WL so much is that feeling of being in the northlands!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Welcome to all the newbies (*luvindisneyworld & halld6479 & renchick*) !

*Nicoal*....so very sorry about your coworker. My prayers of support go out to you all. 

Thanks *Muushka*....worked all day on that cake to make it just right for *blossomz* !!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies halld6479 and renchick!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Nicole
Prayers to you and your work family on your loss


----------



## MiaSRN62

renchick said:


> Im hoping someone will help me with a building/room request.
> 
> My familys first stay at OKW.  We will be in a 1BR for two days (were becoming epic split-stayers in an effort to stay at each DVC property), one of which is July 4th.  July 4th Im planning on us staying at the resort, perhaps going to DTD/DisneyQuest in the early part of the day  it would be nice to take the boat to do so (and I am assuming doable as it would be early in the day).  We have a dinner ADR at Olivias on the 4th.  Well have the kitchen stocked, so no need to visit Conch Flats or Goods.
> 
> We will have our car, so proximity to a bus stop is not an issue.  I think my boys will enjoy spending much time at the main pool, and we will walk if necessary (or drive, if possible).
> 
> I want a first floor room, to avoid climbing stairs, but am wondering if these rooms have the full size tables on their patios pictured in higher-level rooms.
> Looking at the views, none appeals more than another.
> 
> Given my set of circumstances, are there any building requests I should make?  Or just ground floor and not HH area?


Hi *renchick* ! 
OKW was my "home" for many years before we sold and purchased BLT and AKV. But we loved our stays there. Yes....you will have the large table on the ground floor. I usually try and keep my requests down to one or two at most. If you don't mind some walks, there are very lovely water views from bldgs 45 & 46 (my 2 fav at OKW). You will have about a 8-10 min walk as I recall (yes we timed it once from bldg 45 !). Bldg 55 also has awesome water views but that is more like a 12-14 min walk.  If you want close to HH, bldg 62 is awesome and has an ELEVATOR so you wouldn't have to request "ground floor". Bldgs 63 and 64 also are near HH with elevators, but 62 imho has nicest view---you can even catch a glimpse of Illuminations from the balcony ! Feel free to ask if you have any other questions.


----------



## jimmytammy

halld6479
VWL has a lot to offer.  Bear in mind, it is the smallest DVC resort on property, but it is huge in ambiance.  Soak it all in!  Enjoy the peacefulness, listen to the faint music, watch the lanterns flicker while hearing the crickets chirp.  Wildlife can be spotted early AM in the trees.  Take the Lodge tour, check all the nooks and crannies of the Lodge as t can afford some good views, including going up floors.  At night, catch the boat to FW and check out the Bear in the building.  Lights tend to show the eyes, mouth and noes, while the wings of the Lodge reveal the arms(takes a bit of imagination, but he is there)Check out the geyser every hour/half hour.  There is so much more and you will discover the things that make WL/VWL so special and set it apart from other resorts.  Have fun discovering!

renchick
We prefer Turtle Pond area. It is quiet, has its own pool, really feel a bit removed from the bustle of the HH area, though its not bad.  Also, bldgs 30 and up have the 1 bedrooms with 2 doors to the bath area, which affords some privacy for all parties.  Not sure about the table on porch area as we have never stayed on 1st floor, but I would guess to say no difference, as layout is the same.  I know all floors have railings, including 1st, so size of porch is the same. OKW is a great resort, 2nd in our hearts to VWL


----------



## wfc4life

sleepydog25 said:
			
		

> Welcome to the friendliest place on the DIS (granted, it's self-proclaimed, but we know whereof we speak)!



Thanks sleepydog25!


----------



## wfc4life

jimmytammy said:
			
		

> Welcome to the groupies wfc4life!!!!
> 
> For those of yall that know me, William and me have been best buds since early high school days, still try to live out those days from time to time by going to concerts, meeting up for dinners with our families, laughing a lot, and planning out our WDW trips together.  Its been a fun ride, and I look forward to the years to come!



Thanks Jimmy, your words say it all. Here's to many more years of good times and memories.


----------



## wfc4life

Muushka said:
			
		

> Hey, I know you!    Welcome to our thread!
> 
> Welcome to you too!  Sorry, my thinking cap has gone to bed for tonight, hopefully mind will be working in the AM.
> Just wanted to say Hi
> 
> Happy Birthday Bloss!!  Hope it is a great day for you.
> 
> Where is lunch????



Hi Muushka! It was great meeting you at the BLT meet up. Thanks for the kind welcome.


----------



## wfc4life

DiznyDi said:
			
		

> Hi Will  So nice to see you here on our little corner of the Dis!  Welcome!
> 
> The Lodge calls to all of us, too! WELCOME back!



Hi DiznyDi! Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## Linda67

Ooh, just checked out the new DVC Members website, looks like it's all integrated into the My Disney Experience Website

Haven't had much of a play around yet but I am off to spend my lunch break doing just that


----------



## Muushka

wfc4life said:


> Hi Muushka! It was great meeting you at the BLT meet up. Thanks for the kind welcome.



I hope that our paths cross again at the World.  You fit like a glove!



Nicoal13 said:


> Thank you all for your prayers. I knew I could count on my Groupie family.
> 
> Work is going to be different for quite a while. We're struggling to get to a new normal there. Its very quiet and I expect Jim to come around the corner at any moment. His office is right next to mine and its dark and we keep all the doors closed now.
> 
> I'm so looking forward to our trip in 3 weeks. It will bring much needed happiness! DS who is 7 is so excited, he says he is going to ride Space Mountain this time. We'll see. He braved ToT last time and hated it. So I'm leary of Space Mountain, especially since I can't sit right next to him. I would hate for him to be scared and I can't do anything about it. Heck I was scared the first time I rode it and I was 17!



Hi Nicole.  PM on it's way 

Soon you will be in your happy place, fingers crossed that the little guy will enjoy the thrill of the coaster.


----------



## twokats

to all the new groupies.

I woke up to about 3 1/2 inches of snow this morning.  I knew we could get a dusting, but not this.  We had over 4 the day after Christmas.  This is the first time in I can't remember when that we have had snow (and certainly this much) twice in a winter season, much less 3 weeks apart.  It has started to melt and we are supposed to get to 40 this afternoon.  I was supposed to go to a meeting this evening, wonder if I will make it?


----------



## Kathymford

I have to admit, I have found another reason to frequent this board. Hearing about all of you waving real winters (snow, etc) makes me stop complaining that it's been in the 40s every morning and it's "killing me." 

Born and raised California girl problems.


----------



## bagsmom

Kathy -- my neighbor is a California girl.  I'm from the cold midwest and we are here where it is pretty warm, but it gets quite cold from time to time.  My neighbor will call me, freaking out, saying:  "Oh my gosh!!!!!  Is it supposed to be this cold at this time of the year???"  Every year at the same time, she calls me!  So funny!


----------



## Kathymford

bagsmom said:


> Kathy -- my neighbor is a California girl.  I'm from the cold midwest and we are here where it is pretty warm, but it gets quite cold from time to time.  My neighbor will call me, freaking out, saying:  "Oh my gosh!!!!!  Is it supposed to be this cold at this time of the year???"  Every year at the same time, she calls me!  So funny!



HAHAHA. I am freaking out because when I got up this morning it was 33. 33!! I didn't sign up for this. Are you kidding me? hahaha. I swear it's getting colder every year. Or I'm just getting older and can't (read won't) handle it anymore. We went to DL last night and I was trying to be a trooper, but man it was cold. But I still had a Dole Whip. hahaha There was only oner person in line. lol I had too.


----------



## Linda67

It's pretty cold in little old England to!

We had a bit of snow in London yesterday but it didn't really settle 

It's well below freezing tonight, just got back from walking the dog and now I am hibernating


----------



## tea pot

Nicoal13 said:


> Happy Birthday Blossomz!!
> 
> 
> Counting down here. About 19 days until OKW. Hoping the nice weather lasts. I would love 80 degrees since it is currently about 11 degrees in WI with a windchill dropping it lower than that. Everything is covered in ice from some nice freezing rain we had on Saturday night as well.
> 
> Have had a rough start to the new year. A co-worker committed suicide. I work in a small business run by a 2nd cousin of mine. Only 4 employees, the owner and the owner's Dad. The owner's Dad is the one who passed. So we have had a rough couple of weeks. Please keep us all in your prayers.
> 
> I've haven't been very active on the boards lately. Trying to avoid all the FP+ drama. LOL
> 
> Hope you are all doing well!




*Nicoal *
So sorry to hear about your very difficult loss you and your co-workers are in my Prayers


----------



## bagsmom

You know, I'm a "newbie" on here, so I certainly don't feel like I've earned the right to say "Welcome!" to anyone.

But I feel ok about saying HELLO!

I feel like this cyber-place is like a happy little hang-out where we like-minded Disney goobers can be ourselves without being judged!

I've started making a bunch of different lists and putting them in a folder.  I sat my husband down the other night.  Said I wanted to discuss something with him.  When I whipped out my tentative spreadsheet showing our week at Disney in June, he looked at me like I'd grown another head!

At least you folks who are married to other Disney-philes know that your spouses understand you.

If I disappear from the board, you'll know that my DH has had me committed due to excessive Disney Joy!

I just enjoy coming on here and hearing from everyone!


----------



## tea pot

OK Fellow Groupies are you ready for this 
( I'm almost afraid to put in in print....because I just may jinx it )

Fingers crossed! 
We are doing something different this year
because I will be spending 3+ months down in St Pete FL
 with my daughter (Just about a two hour drive to our Happy Place)
We will be taking several short trips to the World 
2,3,or 4 night stays, a couple with friends who will be visiting
  and a couple with just the Big Guy and Me.

We did try this last year but because of a
series of unfortunate events 
we needed to cancel almost all of them. 
Up side almost all of these trips were
 booked with a combination of banked and holding points.

Wish us luck 

 starting with a 6 day happy dance 
Jan 21 and 22 at our Beloved VVL 
The big guy and I are stopping at Disney on our way down
to St Pete Beach

Feb 11-14 BWV with a friend from home

March 11-15 BLT with another good friend from home

March 31-April 2 BLT Easter weekend  (No room at the Lodge)

April 16-19 with the Big Guy celebrating A Big # Birthday for me! 

Then Family Vacation in December 
 Dec 8-13 at our Beloved VWL studio  for DD and Me
will need to add 2 BR Dec 12-16 at the 7 month window for the rest of the family

God Willing and the Creek Don't Rise


----------



## tea pot

bagsmom said:


> If I disappear from the board, you'll know that my DH has had me committed due to excessive Disney Joy!
> 
> I just enjoy coming on here and hearing from everyone!



*excessive Disney Joy*  ??? Is there such a Thing ???


----------



## Kathymford

tea pot said:


> feb 11-14 bwv with a friend from home
> 
> march 11-15 blt with another good friend from home
> 
> march 31-april 2 blt easter weekend  (no room at the lodge)
> 
> april 16-19 with the big guy celebrating a big # birthday for me!
> 
> Then family vacation in december
> dec 8-13 at our beloved vwl studio  for dd and me
> will need to add 2 br dec 12-16 at the 7 month window for the rest of the family
> 
> god willing and the creek don't rise



nice plans!!


----------



## bagsmom

teapot -- I'm jealous!!!!!

Excessive Disney Joy -- well, in my opinion, no -- of course there's no such thing.  After the first time I took him, though, I think he is just afraid.  I am determined to give him the Disney vacation that will turn him into "one of us!"

Then, after we win the lottery, maybe we can be DVC members~!  Hee hee!~


----------



## twokats

bagsmom said:


> You know, I'm a "newbie" on here, so I certainly don't feel like I've earned the right to say "Welcome!" to anyone.
> 
> But I feel ok about saying HELLO!
> 
> I feel like this cyber-place is like a happy little hang-out where we like-minded Disney goobers can be ourselves without being judged!
> 
> I've started making a bunch of different lists and putting them in a folder.  I sat my husband down the other night.  Said I wanted to discuss something with him.  When I whipped out my tentative spreadsheet showing our week at Disney in June, he looked at me like I'd grown another head!
> 
> At least you folks who are married to other Disney-philes know that your spouses understand you.
> 
> If I disappear from the board, you'll know that my DH has had me committed due to excessive Disney Joy!
> 
> I just enjoy coming on here and hearing from everyone!





bagsmom said:


> teapot -- I'm jealous!!!!!
> 
> Excessive Disney Joy -- well, in my opinion, no -- of course there's no such thing.  After the first time I took him, though, I think he is just afraid.  I am determined to give him the Disney vacation that will turn him into "one of us!"
> 
> Then, after we win the lottery, maybe we can be DVC members~!  Hee hee!~



OK, I don't know about everyone else (although I am sure most will agree with me) but you gave up the newbie name a while back as far a I am concerned.  You can welcome up a storm as far as I am concerned.

I was pulled into Disney by my DH.  He got hooked when he was stationed at Patrick AFB at Cocoa Beach and he took us early in our marriage, then we waited a few years and as you can see from my signature, we have been back alot.  The December trips and the Sept birthday trip are the only ones he has not been with us on.  He is used to my lists and folders, in fact he will sit in his chair most evenings during the planning stage and ask me what is confirmed so far.  This afternoon, he asked me when I was making our September reservations in California!!! 

Joining DVC was his idea.  I was nervous as all getout, but we made it work and his gift to me was getting me enough contracts and then some to meet my point goal!!



tea pot said:


> OK Fellow Groupies are you ready for this
> ( I'm almost afraid to put in in print....because it just may jinx it )
> 
> Fingers crossed!
> We are doing something different this year
> because I will be spending 3+ months down in St Pete FL
> with my daughter (Just about a two hour drive to our Happy Place)
> We will be taking several short trips to the World
> 2,3,or 4 night stays, a couple with friends who will be visiting
> and a couple with just the Big Guy and Me.
> 
> We did try this last year but because of a
> series of unfortunate events
> we need to cancel almost all of them.
> Up side almost all of these trips were
> booked with a combination of banked and holding points.
> 
> Wish us luck
> 
> starting with a 6 day happy dance
> Jan 21 and 22 at our Beloved VVL
> The big guy and I are stopping at Disney on our way down
> to St Pete Beach
> 
> Feb 11-14 BWV with a friend from home
> 
> March 11-15 BLT with another good friend from home
> 
> March 31-April 2 BLT Easter weekend  (No room at the Lodge)
> 
> April 16-19 with the Big Guy celebrating A Big # Birthday for me!
> 
> Then Family Vacation in December
> Dec 8-13 at our Beloved VWL studio  for DD and Me
> will need to add 2 BR Dec 12-16 at the 7 month window for the rest of the family
> 
> God Willing and the Creek Don't Rise



We will totally pray for that creek to run steady and not rise.  So glad our December trips are so close.  Mine is Dec 3-14, just me and Kati this time.


----------



## jimmytammy

bagsmom
Once a groupie, always a groupie...this statement is roughly defined as someone who joins us is an immediate part of this family, therefore you are entitled to join in any and all discussion, well wishing, etc.  And if you go away for a spell and come back later, you are still a groupie.  Too this day, no one has been exspelled


----------



## Muushka

bagsmom said:


> *You know, I'm a "newbie" on here, so I certainly don't feel like I've earned the right to say "Welcome!" to anyone.*
> 
> But I feel ok about saying HELLO!
> 
> I feel like this cyber-place is like a happy little hang-out where we like-minded Disney goobers can be ourselves without being judged!
> 
> I've started making a bunch of different lists and putting them in a folder.  I sat my husband down the other night.  Said I wanted to discuss something with him.  When I whipped out my tentative spreadsheet showing our week at Disney in June, he looked at me like I'd grown another head!
> 
> At least you folks who are married to other Disney-philes know that your spouses understand you.
> 
> If I disappear from the board, you'll know that my DH has had me committed due to excessive Disney Joy!
> 
> I just enjoy coming on here and hearing from everyone!



see below post 





twokats said:


> *OK, I don't know about everyone else (although I am sure most will agree with me) but you gave up the newbie name a while back as far a I am concerned.  You can welcome up a storm as far as I am concerned.*
> 
> 
> ...snip



This 



tea pot said:


> OK Fellow Groupies are you ready for this
> ( I'm almost afraid to put in in print....because it just may jinx it )
> 
> Fingers crossed!
> We are doing something different this year
> because I will be spending 3+ months down in St Pete FL
> with my daughter (Just about a two hour drive to our Happy Place)
> We will be taking several short trips to the World
> 2,3,or 4 night stays, a couple with friends who will be visiting
> and a couple with just the Big Guy and Me.
> 
> We did try this last year but because of a
> series of unfortunate events
> we need to cancel almost all of them.
> Up side almost all of these trips were
> booked with a combination of banked and holding points.
> 
> Wish us luck
> 
> starting with a 6 day happy dance
> Jan 21 and 22 at our Beloved VVL
> The big guy and I are stopping at Disney on our way down
> to St Pete Beach
> 
> Feb 11-14 BWV with a friend from home
> 
> March 11-15 BLT with another good friend from home
> 
> March 31-April 2 BLT Easter weekend  (No room at the Lodge)
> 
> April 16-19 with the Big Guy celebrating A Big # Birthday for me!
> 
> Then Family Vacation in December
> Dec 8-13 at our Beloved VWL studio  for DD and Me
> will need to add 2 BR Dec 12-16 at the 7 month window for the rest of the family
> 
> God Willing and the Creek Don't Rise



Oh my gosh TP, this is awesome!  Best wishes for a wonderful spring and Dec at WDW!!  I'm* GREEN!*


----------



## jimmytammy

teapot
That sounds like a great plan!  I say if the creek rises, raise the bridge, or better yet, get a


----------



## Inkmahm

Nicoal13 said:


> Happy Birthday Blossomz!!
> 
> 
> Counting down here. About 19 days until OKW. Hoping the nice weather lasts. I would love 80 degrees since it is currently about 11 degrees in WI with a windchill dropping it lower than that. Everything is covered in ice from some nice freezing rain we had on Saturday night as well.
> 
> Have had a rough start to the new year. A co-worker committed suicide. I work in a small business run by a 2nd cousin of mine. Only 4 employees, the owner and the owner's Dad. The owner's Dad is the one who passed. So we have had a rough couple of weeks. Please keep us all in your prayers.
> 
> I've haven't been very active on the boards lately. Trying to avoid all the FP+ drama. LOL
> 
> Hope you are all doing well!


Prayers from someone in the same cold as you!  It is 19 degrees in Menomonee Falls this morning.  Brrrr.


----------



## Inkmahm

tea pot said:


> starting with a 6 day happy dance
> Jan 21 and 22 at our Beloved VVL
> The big guy and I are stopping at Disney on our way down
> to St Pete Beach
> 
> Feb 11-14 BWV with a friend from home
> 
> March 11-15 BLT with another good friend from home
> 
> March 31-April 2 BLT Easter weekend  (No room at the Lodge)
> 
> April 16-19 with the Big Guy celebrating A Big # Birthday for me!
> 
> Then Family Vacation in December
> Dec 8-13 at our Beloved VWL studio  for DD and Me
> will need to add 2 BR Dec 12-16 at the 7 month window for the rest of the family
> 
> God Willing and the Creek Don't Rise



Hey, we will miss you at BLT by literally one day!  Dynaguy and I will be there March 16 to 23 with our two oldest nieces on their college spring break.  Yup, they want to spend spring break with their aunt and uncle.  I think it has something to do with me paying for everything...     But Dynaguy and I will be there all alone at AKV March 12-15 so maybe we could still  run into you!

Also will overlap you in Dec when we are there Dec 4-11.  Looking forward to the annual Dec groupie meet again!


----------



## Inkmahm

twokats said:


> We will totally pray for that creek to run steady and not rise.  So glad our December trips are so close.  Mine is Dec 3-14, just me and Kati this time.



I'm starting to see a groupie pattern here....  Dec 8 to 11 seems to be an overlap  so far for at least 3 of us.


----------



## Inkmahm

So I'm doing better at getting back to the DIS boards about once each week but still not as regular as I once was.  My life still consists of knee rehab and a lot of extra sleep from the pain pills.  I fall asleep at the computer, watching tv, even eating breakfast with my yogurt container in hand.  (insert sleeping person icon here)

I am counting down the number of therapy sessions I have left because I hate them so much.  Today is number 5.  I will be done by the end of this month unless my therapist asks me to come longer and convinces me that I should.  When I was there on Monday she put me on a recumbant bike for the first time now that I have both knees replaced (the right one was 4 weeks ago on Monday.)   I didn't think I could do it but once I got it around the first time, it got easier.  Still killed me, but not as bad as when she pushes the knee to bend with her hands.

So my therapist suggested that if I wanted to treat myself I should buy a recumbant bike to use indoors at home.  She said they were $300 or $400 if you went to some place like Play it Again Sam so I was surprised.  I was thinking they'd cost more, like a treadmill (which I hate.)  Dynaguy did all the research for us yesterday and we went to the locally owned bike shop to sit on the Schwinn 250.  I like it!  We could have saved a little money by buying it from a chain but the local guy volunteered to assemble it for free and deliver it if it doesn't fit in our Pacifica.   $500 later, we own a brand new recumbant bike!  Now we have to clear a spot in the house for it but I'm actually looking forward to getting it.  I am supposed to use it to build strength one day and then work on flexibility the next.  Sounds like a good all around program for my knees and the sales guy said it was a very typical model used quite a bit by people in knee rehab from knee replacement.  That's me!   My goal is still to be able to walk the WDW parks without needing a scooter or cane.   I don't think I'll be quite there for our next trip in March but I am going to try.  And now I will have no excuse at all not to exercise because I won't have to leave my house to do it.


----------



## Nicoal13

bagsmom said:


> Nicole - sorry I put the wrong name to my sympathies before.  Sometimes I get on here to read when I don't have enough time, then I goof!
> 
> I was terrified on Space Mountain when I was 15.  My, oldest who will be 13 on our vacation, wants to try it too -- I'm not thrilled about it, really.  Either DH or I will go with him, for moral support -- which ever one of us goes with him, I imagine we will be feeling pretty yucky after!  Just can't do that stuff like we used to!  We went to a kid's version of a theme park for a b-day party -- after a few rides, we were literally lying down on adjacent park benches with our children watching over their poor, sick parents!  WDW could be pretty funny this summer!  (Dramamine!)
> 
> You are in WI, right?  I have family there!  I love the change of seasons that you guys have.  We have seasons, too, but almost never any snow.
> 
> Maybe part of the reason I love WL so much is that feeling of being in the northlands!



I am in WI. Port Washington, on Lake Michigan. Looks like we will be even colder next week! Very cold temps coming. 

Laughing at the thought of you all laying on the benches. I used to love Space Mountain and would ride multiple times, now I find it too rough. We'll see if he feels as brave once we get to WDW.



Inkmahm said:


> Prayers from someone in the same cold as you!  It is 19 degrees in Menomonee Falls this morning.  Brrrr.



Looks like next week we will really be cold! Hope your knee rehab continues to go well. Take care.


Thank you all again for the prayers. I can feel the support. I'm at work today, things are slowing getting to a new normal. I like my job but dread coming in now. At least my brother is here as well, that helps. He's a good brother


----------



## twokats

Inkmahm said:


> I'm starting to see a groupie pattern here....  Dec 8 to 11 seems to be an overlap  so far for at least 3 of us.



We usually arrive on Nov 30 or Dec 1, but Kati and I decided to leave a little later and stay later in hopes of more overlap.  She looks forward to seeing the Groupies that come for Dec.  I do too!!!


----------



## Muushka

We have a cruise for 12/7 and are eying the week before (12/1/12/6).

Maybe I'll finally get to meet 2Kats!


----------



## twinklebug

Muushka said:


> We have a cruise for 12/7 and are eying the week before (12/1/12/6).
> 
> Maybe I'll finally get to meet 2Kats!



Oh do it! Son and I will be there over that weekend in Dec, just a quick trip as i dare not take him from school for more than 2 days (bad mom ... lol.) I'd love to meet you and 2Kats! ... as well as anyone else who may be around.


----------



## Muushka

twinklebug said:


> Oh do it! Son and I will be there over that weekend in Dec, just a quick trip as i dare not take him from school for more than 2 days (bad mom ... lol.) I'd love to meet you and 2Kats! ... as well as anyone else who may be around.



Mighty tempting......the problem is that Mr Muush may be getting a new job and vacations will take a hit.

Fingers crossed that it works out.  I would love to meet 'the Bug'!


----------



## eliza61

haven't put in my reservations yet so if we get a concensus going, I'll join.  Sid and Rizzo can't come due to school and they'd better be studying for finals!!


----------



## bagsmom

Inkmahm -- Gosh, being able to walk the parks must be really great motivation!  PT is rough.  I did a bunch for my shoulder this year.  Great news about the bike!  I have family near Milwaukee and they cycle a lot out in the rural areas surrounding.  I walk a lot, but don't do much when it's cold and  yucky.  I have a treadmill, but hate it. 

Hey, for our indoor training, maybe we could get a video of WDW and pretend that we are walking and biking through the park!

Good luck for your continued rehab.  You can do it!


----------



## twokats

Muushka said:


> We have a cruise for 12/7 and are eying the week before (12/1/12/6).
> 
> Maybe I'll finally get to meet 2Kats!





twinklebug said:


> Oh do it! Son and I will be there over that weekend in Dec, just a quick trip as i dare not take him from school for more than 2 days (bad mom ... lol.) I'd love to meet you and 2Kats! ... as well as anyone else who may be around.



Oh, yes, please, please!!!!  I can do as many meets as anyone wants!  Especially since we will be at the Lodge this time.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Nicoal13 said:


> Thank you all for your prayers. I knew I could count on my Groupie family.
> 
> Work is going to be different for quite a while. We're struggling to get to a new normal there. Its very quiet and I expect Jim to come around the corner at any moment. His office is right next to mine and its dark and we keep all the doors closed now.
> 
> I'm so looking forward to our trip in 3 weeks. It will bring much needed happiness! DS who is 7 is so excited, he says he is going to ride Space Mountain this time. We'll see. He braved ToT last time and hated it. So I'm leary of Space Mountain, especially since I can't sit right next to him. I would hate for him to be scared and I can't do anything about it. Heck I was scared the first time I rode it and I was 17!



Nicole - so sorry to hear of the loss of your coworker.    I'm hoping you have a great trip to help take your mind off of the sadness and change for a bit.

So I may have shared this story before but it's one of my favorite WDW stories so please excuse if I have.....

We were at WDW when my nephews were young.  My youngest DNephew was just the height to be able to ride SM.  His dad had not ridden it since the 70's with me, disliked the ride and was happy to let me go with the boys.  At every stick they stopped DNephew to measure him which was fairly confusing as a youngster but eventually we made it to the loading area.  By this point he had a look like a deer caught in headlights but his brother and I were going so he was too.  I decided to let him choose what order we sat in the 3 person car so I knew he was as comfortable as he could be and he placed me in the first seat, selected the second for him and placed his brother in the 3rd seat (who was a big guy being a whole 2 years older! ).  So the ride starts and it's absolutely silent behind me.  No laughing, no crying, no screaming and I'm thinking this may not be good.  The car climbs to the top and starts down - still nothing!  So I decide I'll let out a little scream and see what happens.  Within 2 seconds I hear the most BLOOD CURDLING SCREAM EVER from immediately behind me!!!!!!!  Which continued thru the ride!!!!  We get to the end and I'm not certain what I'll discover and turn to find my DNephew is all grins and telling everyone how his Aunt started screaming before he did!


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Nicole - so sorry to hear of the loss of your coworker.    I'm hoping you have a great trip to help take your mind off of the sadness and change for a bit.
> 
> So I may have shared this story before but it's one of my favorite WDW stories so please excuse if I have.....
> 
> We were at WDW when my nephews were young.  My youngest DNephew was just the height to be able to ride SM.  His dad had not ridden it since the 70's with me, disliked the ride and was happy to let me go with the boys.  At every stick they stopped DNephew to measure him which was fairly confusing as a youngster but eventually we made it to the loading area.  By this point he had a look like a deer caught in headlights but his brother and I were going so he was too.  I decided to let him choose what order we sat in the 3 person car so I knew he was as comfortable as he could be and he placed me in the first seat, selected the second for him and placed his brother in the 3rd seat (who was a big guy being a whole 2 years older! ).  So the ride starts and it's absolutely silent behind me.  No laughing, no crying, no screaming and I'm thinking this may not be good.  The car climbs to the top and starts down - still nothing!  So I decide I'll let out a little scream and see what happens.  Within 2 seconds I hear the most BLOOD CURDLING SCREAM EVER from immediately behind me!!!!!!!  Which continued thru the ride!!!!  We get to the end and I'm not certain what I'll discover and turn to find my DNephew is all grins and telling everyone how his Aunt started screaming before he did!



Thanks for sharing this story.  How funny!!


----------



## Muushka

twokats said:


> Oh, yes, please, please!!!!  I can do as many meets as anyone wants!  Especially since we will be at the Lodge this time.



What a cutie you are!

Does anyone else get confused with Kat4 and 2Kats????

2Kats, I loved that story about your nephew.  And I don't think you posted it before.  Too funny.

Oh my gosh.  I just did it.  Made the mistake I was trying to avoid!

Must make more coffee....must drink more coffee......

*Kat4, loved the story about your nephew!*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> What a cutie you are!
> 
> Does anyone else get confused with Kat4 and 2Kats????
> 
> 2Kats, I loved that story about your nephew.  And I don't think you posted it before.  Too funny.
> 
> Oh my gosh.  I just did it.  Made the mistake I was trying to avoid!
> 
> Must make more coffee....must drink more coffee......
> 
> *Kat4, loved the story about your nephew!*



  We do have a lot of "kats" running around here!


----------



## Muushka

KAT4DISNEY said:


> We do have a lot of "kats" running around here!



Yes, and we love each and every one of you.


----------



## bagsmom

Muushka -- "must drink more coffee!"  That is my mantra all day long!  Got to have it.

Kat -- love the Space Mountain story!  I rode it when I was 15 and I was terrified.  I said Hail Marys through the entire thing.

I've read that coaster newbies should do Big Thunder Mountain first.  It will shake you up, but it isn't really scary.  If you like it, try Space Mountain.  It is scary, but somewhat smoother.  If you're OK there, then try Everest at AK.  It is mega thrilling (aka scary) but is VERY smooth.  Would you experts agree with all that?

My 12 year old thinks he wants to do the big Summit Plummet water slide at Blizzard Beach.  5 stories almost straight down.  I've read that it is actually a little painful!  If he did that one, I think I would have totally white hair!


----------



## twokats

Muushka said:


> What a cutie you are!
> 
> Does anyone else get confused with Kat4 and 2Kats????
> 
> 2Kats, I loved that story about your nephew.  And I don't think you posted it before.  Too funny.
> 
> Oh my gosh.  I just did it.  Made the mistake I was trying to avoid!
> 
> Must make more coffee....must drink more coffee......
> 
> *Kat4, loved the story about your nephew!*





KAT4DISNEY said:


> We do have a lot of "kats" running around here!



Us Kats have to stick together!!!


----------



## twokats

bagsmom said:


> Muushka -- "must drink more coffee!"  That is my mantra all day long!  Got to have it.
> 
> Kat -- love the Space Mountain story!  I rode it when I was 15 and I was terrified.  I said Hail Marys through the entire thing.
> 
> I've read that coaster newbies should do Big Thunder Mountain first.  It will shake you up, but it isn't really scary.  If you like it, try Space Mountain.  It is scary, but somewhat smoother.  If you're OK there, then try Everest at AK.  It is mega thrilling (aka scary) but is VERY smooth.  Would you experts agree with all that?
> 
> My 12 year old thinks he wants to do the big Summit Plummet water slide at Blizzard Beach.  5 stories almost straight down.  I've read that it is actually a little painful!  If he did that one, I think I would have totally white hair!



DD Kati's favorite ride @ MK is Space Mountain.  Has been since her first ride at age 11.  She also love Expedition Everest.  Her favorite spot is the front car.  We have got to ride there twice.  The view from the mangled tracks spot is to die for.  It looks out over the world and is worth it.  Her other fav is ToT.  She has been known to repeat it up to 4 times in a row going from the exit back to the ride line so much that the Cast Members at the front of the line get to know her!!


----------



## Kathymford

My favorite ride is SM...but not at WDW. We almost hate it there compared to the one at DL. The track at WDW is just not as smooth, and more like our Mattahorn, which really is just uncomfortable.

Signed,
Yet another Kat.


----------



## Muushka

Lets hear it for the Kats!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Kathymford said:


> My favorite ride is SM...but not at WDW. We almost hate it there compared to the one at DL. The track at WDW is just not as smooth, and more like our Mattahorn, which really is just uncomfortable.
> 
> Signed,
> Yet another Kat.



I too just love what they did for the DL SM!  I can ride it over and over while we now might miss a FP time at WDW and not be upset. And the Matterhorn - I swear they accomplished their goal on the last redo if it was to make it even rougher.   



Muushka said:


> Lets hear it for the Kats!



WooHoo!  

I've had some experience at this before.  I once worked in an office with 6 other people and three of us were named Kathy!  Our boss made us choose new "names".    And I grew up in a very small town in MN.  There were 8 girls and 3-4 boys in our class.  Guess what 25% of the girls were name?  - Yep - Kathy!  Considering we were all born in this same town I'm not certain what my mother was thinking since I was the younger of the two of us by 2 months.  I guess she liked the name!


----------



## twinmom108

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I too just love what they did for the DL SM!  I can ride it over and over while we now might miss a FP time at WDW and not be upset. And the Matterhorn - I swear they accomplished their goal on the last redo if it was to make it even rougher.
> 
> 
> 
> Kathymford said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite ride is SM...but not at WDW. We almost hate it there compared to the one at DL. The track at WDW is just not as smooth, and more like our Mattahorn, which really is just uncomfortable.
> 
> Signed,
> Yet another Kat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I so agree with both of you about SM & the Matterhorn.  We were fortunate to go to both WDW & DL this year.  I love SM at DL & rode it over & over.  In fact on one day during early entry I was the only one on it & it was a little spooky being on the ride all by myself.  Just had to buy that picture!  Hate SM at WDW.
Click to expand...


----------



## bagsmom

Sharon and Kat -- so you don't like SM because it's too rough?

Is it rougher than Big Thunder?  I'm doing my little survey here so I can inform my family before we get on these things.  Like I said, here at home, my son thinks he is going to be very brave, but that may change when we get there.

Different subject, same idea though -- last time we went, boys were 6 and 8.  We did the 3D Bug's Life show and it RUINED them for anything else.  They were terrified.  Even the big one cried.  They just kept saying "Mom, I want to leave.  Mom, I want to go now."  Sad!  

After that, the younger one would do NOTHING.  Not the jungle cruise, not Kali, not anything that wasn't totally visible to him.  Bummer.

Today I am waiting to hear from one of my dearest friends who has been battling cancer.  She gets the results of a big PET scan this morning.  It seems that this will determine whether or not there is hope for survival.  If you can, shoot up a prayer for her!  She also has a couple of little boys and she needs to stick around and raise them!

OK -- gotta wake up my crew and start the day!


----------



## jimmytammy

bagsmom
Praying your friend gets a report based on Gods grace and mercy

Im not big on SM at WDW.  I will ride it because others want too, but its a bit rough for me.  

My fave in all of WDW is Splash Mt.

Woke up to 2" of snow this AM.  It started last night around 6, and we drove home in it after doing payroll and paperwork at my dads office at his home.  Drive wasnt bad, but this AM, lots of slick roads.  Problem is the temps, plus its clear so warmth is gone.  We have had a weird weather week here, been raining everyday since Mon, then snow with thunder and lightning last night


----------



## jimmytammy

twinmom108 said:


> KAT4DISNEY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I too just love what they did for the DL SM!  I can ride it over and over while we now might miss a FP time at WDW and not be upset. And the Matterhorn - I swear they accomplished their goal on the last redo if it was to make it even rougher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I so agree with both of you about SM & the Matterhorn.  We were fortunate to go to both WDW & DL this year.  I love SM at DL & rode it over & over.  In fact on one day during early entry I was the only one on it & it was a little spooky being on the ride all by myself.  Just had to buy that picture!  Hate SM at WDW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend told me of being on ToT by himself.  He is in his 60s but he was pretty spooked by experience, though he has ridden countless times before
Click to expand...


----------



## bagsmom

jimmytammy said:


> bagsmom
> Praying your friend gets a report based on Gods grace and mercy
> 
> Im not big on SM at WDW.  I will ride it because others want too, but its a bit rough for me.
> 
> My fave in all of WDW is Splash Mt.
> 
> Woke up to 2" of snow this AM.  It started last night around 6, and we drove home in it after doing payroll and paperwork at my dads office at his home.  Drive wasnt bad, but this AM, lots of slick roads.  Problem is the temps, plus its clear so warmth is gone.  We have had a weird weather week here, been raining everyday since Mon, then snow with thunder and lightning last night



Our news media folks were all excited that snow was headed our way!  They did say it was an unpredictable situation... but everyone got excited anyway.  But everything just fizzled out when it got near us.  Lots of bummed out kids!  You stay warm!!!!!  Put baggies with rubber bands over your shoes!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bagsmom said:


> Sharon and Kat -- so you don't like SM because it's too rough?
> 
> Is it rougher than Big Thunder?  I'm doing my little survey here so I can inform my family before we get on these things.  Like I said, here at home, my son thinks he is going to be very brave, but that may change when we get there.
> 
> Different subject, same idea though -- last time we went, boys were 6 and 8.  We did the 3D Bug's Life show and it RUINED them for anything else.  They were terrified.  Even the big one cried.  They just kept saying "Mom, I want to leave.  Mom, I want to go now."  Sad!
> 
> After that, the younger one would do NOTHING.  Not the jungle cruise, not Kali, not anything that wasn't totally visible to him.  Bummer.
> 
> Today I am waiting to hear from one of my dearest friends who has been battling cancer.  She gets the results of a big PET scan this morning.  It seems that this will determine whether or not there is hope for survival.  If you can, shoot up a prayer for her!  She also has a couple of little boys and she needs to stick around and raise them!
> 
> OK -- gotta wake up my crew and start the day!



Sending a prayer for your friend!  

Both DH and I do think SM is rough or maybe we just don't bounce and shake as well as we used to.   While Big Thunder can give some good jolts or jerks with going up the hills or at the end it's relatively smooth on the track.  SM just shakes you up more.  Sometimes I think sitting in the front is a little smoother but then I ride again and think there's no difference - that it's all rough.


----------



## Nicoal13

I agree, SM is rough. I do plan on taking DS on Big Thunder first and see how he does. 

I don't plan on trying Everest with him, I think he would be terrified.


----------



## eliza61

bagsmom said:


> Is it rougher than Big Thunder?  I'm doing my little survey here so I can inform my family before we get on these things.  Like I said, here at home, my son thinks he is going to be very brave, but that may change when we get there.
> 
> Different subject, same idea though -- last time we went, boys were 6 and 8.  *We did the 3D Bug's Life show and it RUINED them for anything else*.  They were terrified.  Even the big one cried.  They just kept saying "Mom, I want to leave.  Mom, I want to go now."  Sad!
> 
> After that, the younger one would do NOTHING.  Not the jungle cruise, not Kali, not anything that wasn't totally visible to him.  Bummer.
> 
> Today I am waiting to hear from one of my dearest friends who has been battling cancer.  She gets the results of a big PET scan this morning.  It seems that this will determine whether or not there is hope for survival.  If you can, shoot up a prayer for her!  She also has a couple of little boys and she needs to stick around and raise them!
> 
> !



Bugs life gets a lot of kids, it is a very intense show.  I kinda think the warnings should be a bit more prominent when you walk into the waiting area under the tree.

Saying huge prayers for your friend, I'm on the recovery side of that fight but it is a horrible road to travel.  whatever the outcome, come here regularly.  I found that coming here really helped.


----------



## eliza61

*According to Disney legend, Pleasure Island is a living monument to it's purchaser "the wise fool, the mad visonary, the scoundrel, the scalawag and the seeker of enjoyment"... Merriweather Adam Pleasure, who brought the island in 1911 and disappeared 30 years later during a circumnavigation of the Antartic.  Destroyed by Hurricane Connie in 1955, the island was uncovered by archaeologist in 1987.  Two years later, the "new" pleasure Island opened with hopes of being "fun for all and all for fun!"*

Only Disney could give an attraction a history.


----------



## Nicoal13

So when I booked OKW a few months ago, the near Hospitality House category was not available. I went online this morning and now it is. 

We are 15 days away from check in. Can I call and have that switched over?

My understanding is they would have to cancel the current reservation, put the points in holding and the book the new reservation.

Can they do this without losing the original reservation just in case the new one is not available when I call?

Hope that makes sense. I've never done this before. Thanks!


----------



## twinmom108

bagsmom said:


> Sharon and Kat -- so you don't like SM because it's too rough?
> 
> Is it rougher than Big Thunder?  I'm doing my little survey here so I can inform my family before we get on these things.  Like I said, here at home, my son thinks he is going to be very brave, but that may change when we get there.
> 
> Different subject, same idea though -- last time we went, boys were 6 and 8.  We did the 3D Bug's Life show and it RUINED them for anything else.  They were terrified.  Even the big one cried.  They just kept saying "Mom, I want to leave.  Mom, I want to go now."  Sad!
> 
> After that, the younger one would do NOTHING.  Not the jungle cruise, not Kali, not anything that wasn't totally visible to him.  Bummer.
> 
> Today I am waiting to hear from one of my dearest friends who has been battling cancer.  She gets the results of a big PET scan this morning.  It seems that this will determine whether or not there is hope for survival.  If you can, shoot up a prayer for her!  She also has a couple of little boys and she needs to stick around and raise them!
> 
> OK -- gotta wake up my crew and start the day!



Praying for your friend  !  

SM at DL is wonderful & the soundtrack is different too.  I think it's Trans Siberian Orchestra which I adore.  The track is much more smoother than at WDW.  I don't understand why they're so different.  I have fibromyalgia & back problems so I have to be careful of the extra jerks, but rollercoasters are my favorite pass time.  I know I will have to give them all up eventually & SM at WDW is now sadly on my DNR (do not ride) list now.


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> bagsmom
> Praying your friend gets a report based on Gods grace and mercy
> 
> Im not big on SM at WDW.  I will ride it because others want too, but its a bit rough for me.
> 
> My fave in all of WDW is Splash Mt.
> 
> Woke up to 2" of snow this AM.  It started last night around 6, and we drove home in it after doing payroll and paperwork at my dads office at his home.  Drive wasnt bad, but this AM, lots of slick roads.  Problem is the temps, plus its clear so warmth is gone.  We have had a weird weather week here, been raining everyday since Mon, then snow with thunder and lightning last night



That is the tail end of the system that got us on Tuesday!!!  The news anchors were really going on about the snow-thunder!!  We did not have a lot of rain before it, but we really got the snow.



Nicoal13 said:


> I agree, SM is rough. I do plan on taking DS on Big Thunder first and see how he does.
> 
> I don't plan on trying Everest with him, I think he would be terrified.



Everest is the one that my son Clay does not like.  He tried it on the Dec '11 trip and after that he sat to the side somewhere and waited for us.  He did not want to do it in Sept either.



bagsmom said:


> Sharon and Kat -- so you don't like SM because it's too rough?
> 
> Is it rougher than Big Thunder?  I'm doing my little survey here so I can inform my family before we get on these things.  Like I said, here at home, my son thinks he is going to be very brave, but that may change when we get there.
> 
> Different subject, same idea though -- last time we went, boys were 6 and 8.  We did the 3D Bug's Life show and it RUINED them for anything else.  They were terrified.  Even the big one cried.  They just kept saying "Mom, I want to leave.  Mom, I want to go now."  Sad!
> 
> After that, the younger one would do NOTHING.  Not the jungle cruise, not Kali, not anything that wasn't totally visible to him.  Bummer.
> 
> Today I am waiting to hear from one of my dearest friends who has been battling cancer.  She gets the results of a big PET scan this morning.  It seems that this will determine whether or not there is hope for survival.  If you can, shoot up a prayer for her!  She also has a couple of little boys and she needs to stick around and raise them!
> 
> OK -- gotta wake up my crew and start the day!



Prayers for your friend.  My mom went through 3 of those PET scans and we were always anxious for the results to know what was going to happen next.


----------



## Kathymford

bagsmom said:


> Sharon and Kat -- so you don't like SM because it's too rough?
> 
> Is it rougher than Big Thunder?  I'm doing my little survey here so I can inform my family before we get on these things.  Like I said, here at home, my son thinks he is going to be very brave, but that may change when we get there



SM "rough" is just the track, while Big Thunder to me is a little jerky, but the track is smooth.


----------



## nanajoyx2

I hate the refurbished Space Mountain at WDW.  I rode it in August for the first and final time.  I hoped the refurbishment would mean vehicles like the ones at DL.  I am 66 and have no strength in my upper arms to lift myself out of the seat.  But I love Thunder Mtn, Splash Mtn, and Everest because these rides are easy to enter and exit.  I also found Space much more rough and jerker than it was before.  I love fast rides and found DL's faster and smoother.  I have never like the leg position on Space because I can't use my legs to help lift me out of the seat.  But my kids and grandchildren love it, as I did when I was younger.


----------



## Pinkocto

Nicoal13 said:


> So when I booked OKW a few months ago, the near Hospitality House category was not available. I went online this morning and now it is.
> 
> We are 15 days away from check in. Can I call and have that switched over?
> 
> My understanding is they would have to cancel the current reservation, put the points in holding and the book the new reservation.
> 
> Can they do this without losing the original reservation just in case the new one is not available when I call?
> 
> Hope that makes sense. I've never done this before. Thanks!



You're correct, they would have to cancel the current reservation and make a new one. It may be safer to call and see what they think. I wouldn't chance it myself, there are plenty of buildings close to HH that you wouldn't necessarily need to be in that category.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Nicoal13 said:


> So when I booked OKW a few months ago, the near Hospitality House category was not available. I went online this morning and now it is.
> 
> We are 15 days away from check in. Can I call and have that switched over?
> 
> My understanding is they would have to cancel the current reservation, put the points in holding and the book the new reservation.
> 
> Can they do this without losing the original reservation just in case the new one is not available when I call?
> 
> Hope that makes sense. I've never done this before. Thanks!



I sometimes think I go where no man or woman should but I've done things like that more than once.  So far no big issues (knocking on wood).  I've even twice changed a reservation on the day of check in as I was driving to the resort.  

The CM would cancel your existing and rebook the HH category.  The points going into holding is technically what happens but really not part of the equation as long as you're dealing with MS.  I wouldn't do this at the front desk from stories I've heard but if I really wanted HH I'd call MS and change.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinmom108 said:


> SM at DL is wonderful & the soundtrack is different too.  I think it's Trans Siberian Orchestra which I adore.  The track is much more smoother than at WDW.  I don't understand why they're so different.



DL installed a new track for their SM.    A couple of years ago when SM went down for the long rehab the pretty well confirmed story is that they were going to do the same and then got worried over the expense and decided to just repair the existing track instead of replacing.  This one is a good case of you get what you pay for IMO.  My lingering love of SM still hangs on but everytime I get off it at WDW it's leaving a longer impression that it's not so great anymore.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> bagsmom
> Once a groupie, always a groupie...this statement is roughly defined as someone who joins us is an immediate part of this family, therefore you are entitled to join in any and all discussion, well wishing, etc.  And if you go away for a spell and come back later, you are still a groupie.  Too this day, no one has been exspelled



Boy that is a good thing or I would have been kicked out long ago!  I have just been such a lurker lately!


----------



## twinmom108

KAT4DISNEY said:


> DL installed a new track for their SM.    A couple of years ago when SM went down for the long rehab the pretty well confirmed story is that they were going to do the same and then got worried over the expense and decided to just repair the existing track instead of replacing.  This one is a good case of you get what you pay for IMO.  My lingering love of SM still hangs on but everytime I get off it at WDW it's leaving a longer impression that it's not so great anymore.



Thanks Kathy. that explains alot.  I love your wiggly backside corgi in your sig line.  Looks just like my 1 y/o red & white pup.  lol   Would you mind sharing how I could put that in my sig line too?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinmom108 said:


> Thanks Kathy. that explains alot.  I love your wiggly backside corgi in your sig line.  Looks just like my 1 y/o red & white pup.  lol   Would you mind sharing how I could put that in my sig line too?



Oooooo - a Corgi puppy!!!  You must post a picture!  

Let's see if I can get the directions correct to add the wiggling corgi to your signature - 

First - right click on the picture in my signature line and copy the location of the .gif file.

Second - click on the UserCP link located above to the left then click on the Edit Signature link on the left side of the page.

Third - click on the little yellow mountain looking icon above the area to post in which is the insert image icon, paste the link you copied into the box that pops up, hit OK to close the box and then when you save or preview the signature you should have the Corgi bottom wiggling at you!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> *Teapot* :March 11-15 BLT with another good friend from home


Oh *Joy* ! Gonna miss ya here----spending a quickie trip to WDW with my daughter who is meeting with a Disney Wedding consultant Mar 3-6 ! Not sure if she'll choose Disney---she is also considering the FL Aquarium in Tampa. Your WDW stays schedule looks STUNNING ! WOOT !



> *Inkmaham*: So I'm doing better at getting back to the DIS boards about once each week but still not as regular as I once was. My life still consists of knee rehab and a lot of extra sleep from the pain pills. I fall asleep at the computer, watching tv, even eating breakfast with my yogurt container in hand. (insert sleeping person icon here)


Oh *Ink*....please hang in there ! Feel better !!!


*Nicoal*...I would be a little nervous to cancel and rebook the "HH" option at OKW this close to your trip. I have done it....but not without experiencing major heart palpatations and sweaty palms !!! Good luck !!!!


*Bagsmom*...heartfelt PRAYERS for your friend !

I send my sympathies to those of you who have been getting snow. My one focus and goal for the winter is to survive it as warmly and SNOWLESS as possible !!! 

Happy WEEKEND everyone ! I get every other weekend off and I savor the ones I'm not working


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> *According to Disney legend, Pleasure Island is a living monument to it's purchaser "the wise fool, the mad visonary, the scoundrel, the scalawag and the seeker of enjoyment"... Merriweather Adam Pleasure, who brought the island in 1911 and disappeared 30 years later during a circumnavigation of the Antartic.  Destroyed by Hurricane Connie in 1955, the island was uncovered by archaeologist in 1987.  Two years later, the "new" pleasure Island opened with hopes of being "fun for all and all for fun!"*
> 
> Only Disney could give an attraction a history.



Loved this clip Eliza.  You're right, there are back stories to most locations at WDW.  Part of the fun and detail that makes it great to return over and over.  Thanks for sharing.


And, to bring us back to VWL for a bit, here's a nice view of "the bear".


----------



## bagsmom

Granny said:


> Loved this clip Eliza.  You're right, there are back stories to most locations at WDW.  Part of the fun and detail that makes it great to return over and over.  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> And, to bring us back to VWL for a bit, here's a nice view of "the bear".



Hey Granny -- so, is it supposed to be the face and head of a bear, with the windows as the eyes?  If so, I see it!  That's neat!

We are soon to be four months away from our trip!


----------



## bagsmom

OK lodge lovers!  Here is a chance to give me some opinions!

Our trip is still 4+ months away, but I'm gathering all my ideas.

Our 15th anniversary will be during our trip.  It will be on a Thursday, which is a morning extra magic hours day at the MK.  After looking at all the information (best day, worst day) on the Unofficial Guide calendar, it looks like MK is one of the better parks.  (Not the best, but during that week, the MK isn't listed as a best park at all.)

OK -- getting up way early is no problem for us.  We can do our touring in the am and will go back to the lodge to relax.

The big question comes in the evening.

Option One -- return to the MK with a little picnic.  Return 2 hours before the electrical parade and go up to the second floor of the train depot.  Sit on our neat sheet and have a picnic.  Stay here and people watch.  Watch the parade and Wishes from here.
Will the MK be stupidly crowded because it's an EMH day?  Or will it even matter?

Option Two -- invest in the park hopper thingie.  Tour MK in the morning, taking advantage of the EMH.  Return to lodge after lunch and relax.  Hop over to Epcot to see Illuminations.  Could potentially make a reservation at the Rose and Crown for this and watch from the UK.  Or from Mexico.

Option One has us taking the boat to and from the MK in the evening.  Will this be the best way to get home after the parade and Wishes?  Will the picnic from the depot be really neat and a great anniversary night with the kids?

Option Two has us driving back to Epcot and walking way across Future World to get to World showcase.

What would you guys do?  My husband is a fairly low energy type and my kids are not used to staying up really late.  We are also planning to get up early the next day and go to Hollywood Studios.

I would absolutely love to hear your thoughts on this!  Thanks a lot!


----------



## bagsmom

Thanks to all of you for the prayers!  My friend got a great report!  Not exactly a miracle, but a remarkable improvement!  She was previously on the "very little hope" list.  Now after intense chemo, the tumors and liver lesions are almost invisible!  She's not out of the woods, but this is great news!  Thank you all for the help!  And please keep it up!


----------



## Deb & Bill

bagsmom said:


> ...Option One -- return to the MK with a little picnic.  Return 2 hours before the electrical parade and go up to the second floor of the train depot.  Sit on our neat sheet and have a picnic.  Stay here and people watch.  Watch the parade and Wishes from here.
> Will the MK be stupidly crowded because it's an EMH day?  Or will it even matter?...Option One has us taking the boat to and from the MK in the evening.  Will this be the best way to get home after the parade and Wishes?  Will the picnic from the depot be really neat and a great anniversary night with the kids?...



Expect to be crowded on the train station and not having a nice little isolated picnic space. Lots of guests park up there to watch the parade and fireworks. People will ignore the boundaries of your neat sheet and walk over and around your picnic area. 

Personally, I found New Fantasyland the best place to watch Wishes Fireworks last week.  Right in the middle of the fireworks.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Option One -- return to the MK with a little picnic. Return 2 hours before the electrical parade and go up to the second floor of the train depot. Sit on our neat sheet and have a picnic. Stay here and people watch. Watch the parade and Wishes from here.
> Will the MK be stupidly crowded because it's an EMH day? Or will it even matter?
> 
> Option Two -- invest in the park hopper thingie. Tour MK in the morning, taking advantage of the EMH. Return to lodge after lunch and relax. Hop over to Epcot to see Illuminations. Could potentially make a reservation at the Rose and Crown for this and watch from the UK. Or from Mexico.
> 
> Option One has us taking the boat to and from the MK in the evening. Will this be the best way to get home after the parade and Wishes? Will the picnic from the depot be really neat and a great anniversary night with the kids?
> 
> Option Two has us driving back to Epcot and walking way across Future World to get to World showcase.


*bagsmom*, 
If this is going to be your only opportunity to see Wishes and MS Electric Parade, I'd go with #1. However, they were chasing guests off the train depot parade viewing area in October when we were there ? Not sure why. It was pretty crowded up there. And the boat ride going back to the VWL/WL after the parade is pretty---it was mobbed in December. We probably waiting for at least 5-6 boats before we got to ride over (so close to a 45 min wait). So my advice is to linger for at least 45 min to an hour after the fireworks before heading back. I think with EMH being at the MK park that morning, this park will be crowded. I know you said your family is not used to staying up late---but it will be a cattle call after the fireworks. Have fun. 
Option #2 if you want lower crowds ?


----------



## MiaSRN62

bagsmom said:


> Thanks to all of you for the prayers!  My friend got a great report!  Not exactly a miracle, but a remarkable improvement!  She was previously on the "very little hope" list.  Now after intense chemo, the tumors and liver lesions are almost invisible!  She's not out of the woods, but this is great news!  Thank you all for the help!  And please keep it up!



Very hopeful news !


----------



## Deb & Bill

It looked like they were just doing a two bedroom lockoff on the fourth floor. Carpet outside the villas in that section was replaced, wallpaper in the corridor was replaced, corridor in the area was repainted (but paint was about the same).  The two villas were pretty much gutted with laminate flooring put down to replace carpet in the villas.  

Not sure if it was just a trial to show someone what it would look like or what.





The current carpet in the corridor. 





The new carpet in the corridor.





The area right outside the renovated villas.





Inside the one bedroom villa under renovation.





Current wallpaper in the corridor.





New wallpaper in the corridor outside the two renovated villas. It looks like a feather pattern.


----------



## bumbershoot

Space Mountain.....

The DL closure was from April 200*3* to July 200*5* (and that was actually earlier than anticipated).  

The WDW closure was scheduled in terms of months (april to november of the same year), not years.  

So I'm not sure how they, or anyone, could have thought they would have the time to totally redo it like DLR did.

If we just think about the rides as having the same concept and name, but WDW's version being more similar to the Matterhorn at DL, it gives a much better expectation for the experience.


----------



## jimmytammy

bagsmom said:


> Our news media folks were all excited that snow was headed our way!  They did say it was an unpredictable situation... but everyone got excited anyway.  But everything just fizzled out when it got near us.  Lots of bummed out kids!  You stay warm!!!!!  Put baggies with rubber bands over your shoes!



DS and I went out Fri., in the snow to do an outside job.  Worked out OK as it was comfortable, though a bit slushy  That need of Disney money will make you do some  things!

Glad to hear your friend got a better than expected report.  Still sending up prayers


----------



## jimmytammy

Deb & Bill said:


> It looked like they were just doing a two bedroom lockoff on the fourth floor. Carpet outside the villas in that section was replaced, wallpaper in the corridor was replaced, corridor in the area was repainted (but paint was about the same).  The two villas were pretty much gutted with laminate flooring put down to replace carpet in the villas.
> 
> Not sure if it was just a trial to show someone what it would look like or what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The current carpet in the corridor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new carpet in the corridor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The area right outside the renovated villas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the one bedroom villa under renovation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current wallpaper in the corridor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New wallpaper in the corridor outside the two renovated villas. It looks like a feather pattern.


The changes dont look generic as I was hoping they wouldnt do, rather it seems they stayed with the theme


----------



## Linda67

I really like the look of the renovations 

Not a huge change, more of a freshen up than a complete overhaul - seems to be keeping the same kind of theme and colors


----------



## jimmytammy

MiaSRN62 said:


> *bagsmom*,
> If this is going to be your only opportunity to see Wishes and MS Electric Parade, I'd go with #1. However, they were chasing guests off the train depot parade viewing area in October when we were there ? Not sure why. It was pretty crowded up there. And the boat ride going back to the VWL/WL after the parade is pretty---it was mobbed in December. We probably waiting for at least 5-6 boats before we got to ride over (so close to a 45 min wait). So my advice is to linger for at least 45 min to an hour after the fireworks before heading back. I think with EMH being at the MK park that morning, this park will be crowded. I know you said your family is not used to staying up late---but it will be a cattle call after the fireworks. Have fun.
> Option #2 if you want lower crowds ?



I agree with Marie, depot is really crowded during this time, if they would allow you to eat up there, it would be really stressful, IMO.  See the fireworks, see the parade, bearing in mind it will be crowded,and I agree with Marie, wait out the crowds catch a snack on the way out and people watch.


----------



## Muushka

twinmom108 said:


> Thanks Kathy. that explains alot.  I love your wiggly backside corgi in your sig line.  Looks just like my 1 y/o red & white pup.  lol   Would you mind sharing how I could put that in my sig line too?



I want to see a picture of your Corgi.  I want one so bad.......but....no more pets for us.

Hi Granny   Good to see you


----------



## Muushka

I finally pinned Mr Muush down for vacation in Dec.  I'm calling tomorrow (hope it's not too late) to book
Sun Dec 1 thru Fri Dec 6.  Looking forward!


----------



## Kathymford

Deb & Bill said:


> It looked like they were just doing a two bedroom lockoff on the fourth floor. Carpet outside the villas in that section was replaced, wallpaper in the corridor was replaced, corridor in the area was repainted (but paint was about the same).  The two villas were pretty much gutted with laminate flooring put down to replace carpet in the villas.
> 
> Not sure if it was just a trial to show someone what it would look like or what.



I really like the renovations! I hope that means they are doing it to all of them. And the idea of having laminate in the villas, it's more durable, and it just feels looks upscale (to me). Maybe upscale is the wrong word? Can you tell I'm hating my carpet right now? LOL


----------



## MiaSRN62

I like the renovations Deb & Bill !


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twinmom108 said:


> Thanks Kathy. that explains alot.  I love your wiggly backside corgi in your sig line.  Looks just like my 1 y/o red & white pup.  lol   Would you mind sharing how I could put that in my sig line too?



Okay you must put up a picture!  I have 2 red and whites myself!


----------



## rfassett

KAT4DISNEY said:
			
		

> DL installed a new track for their SM.    A couple of years ago when SM went down for the long rehab the pretty well confirmed story is that they were going to do the same and then got worried over the expense and decided to just repair the existing track instead of replacing.  This one is a good case of you get what you pay for IMO.  My lingering love of SM still hangs on but everytime I get off it at WDW it's leaving a longer impression that it's not so great anymore.



Space Mountain rocks! Still!!! 
If your love for Space Mountain is fading that means that you have not yet ridden in a SM car with me.  Did I mention Space Mountain rocks!!' Rode it like 8 times in a row one night.


----------



## Sammie

I like the new carpet and wall coverings. Nice.  I have never heard of them doing a mock up actually in the resort. They usually do that at the test rooms .


----------



## rfassett

Nicoal13 said:
			
		

> I agree, SM is rough. I do plan on taking DS on Big Thunder first and see how he does.
> 
> I don't plan on trying Everest with him, I think he would be terrified.



My family have been very, very frequent visitors to the Roller Coast capital of the world (self proclaimed but with justification), Cedar Point in Sandusky, Ohio and I will ride  most things that go high and fast.  Everest scares me. I have ridden it a couple times and that is enough. My 22 year old son on the other hand, loves it. 

Found out something new when we were at WDW in October. I knew I was a little bit claustrophobic, but when it took longer than normal to disembark Rockin' Roller Coaster, I found myself hyperventilating and moving into the early stages of panic. Not a fun experience.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Bagsmom *- I don't have any tried and true advice on the best plan but we do think that MSEP does add crowds to MK and so does having early entry on a day even though the early entry time itself is usually a good time to go.  Anytime we've looked at the Train Station platform it's been full and/or has had a section saved for select people to view from.  One thing we will do though is often take the bus between VWL and MK.  I recommend just seeing how busy the boats are and if there is a line then keep walking over to the bus stop.  With the buses and boats being so close to each other at MK you don't really have to commit either way until you see how it looks.  




Deb & Bill said:


> Inside the one bedroom villa under renovation.



I personally like the pinecones in the carpet and the colors a bit better but the new one is ok.  I worry about the laminate though because of sound.  It causes more echoing within a villa and potentially more noise coming from above so I'm not a fan of it going into lodging places for that reason.  



bumbershoot said:


> Space Mountain.....
> 
> The DL closure was from April 200*3* to July 200*5* (and that was actually earlier than anticipated).
> 
> The WDW closure was scheduled in terms of months (april to november of the same year), not years.
> 
> So I'm not sure how they, or anyone, could have thought they would have the time to totally redo it like DLR did.
> 
> If we just think about the rides as having the same concept and name, but WDW's version being more similar to the Matterhorn at DL, it gives a much better expectation for the experience.



It's not that they downgraded the refurb after they started - instead they did it before they even started.  Albeit the strongest source I read of this I believe was Al Lutz.  And the DL refurb required rebuilding and deepening the footings to 30' to stablize the track, I believe, which didn't seem to be needed in FL.  According to the Orlando Sentinal before the refurb WDW reported to them that the track was going to be completely replaced but I think it was repaired and reinforced instead.  The Matterhorn proves that replacing cars isn't enough to smooth out a ride but I don't know what effect not replacing the cars at WDW SM had.  




rfassett said:


> My family have been very, very frequent visitors to the Roller Coast capital of the world (self proclaimed but with justification), Cedar Point in Sandusky, Ohio and I will ride  most things that go high and fast.  Everest scares me. I have ridden it a couple times and that is enough. My 22 year old son on the other hand, loves it.



I guess that you need to ride Everest with me!  8 times in a row one night until the brain slosh started to kick in.    Or I'll let you have my SM rides and will take your Everest.


----------



## twokats

Muushka said:


> I finally pinned Mr Muush down for vacation in Dec.  I'm calling tomorrow (hope it's not too late) to book
> Sun Dec 1 thru Fri Dec 6.  Looking forward!



Oh!!!!!  Fingers crossed, toes crossed, legs crossed. . . . let's see what else can I cross and still type!!!


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

Thanks *Deb & Bill* for sharing pictures with us.  I liked the hallways as is, but I'm ok with the changes since they are staying with a similar look.  Can't wait to see a finished unit, hope they use some area rugs to soften the look of those floors.


----------



## Muushka

twokats said:


> Oh!!!!!  Fingers crossed, toes crossed, legs crossed. . . . let's see what else can I cross and still type!!!



I'll post as soon as we are secure!   Can't wait to meet new Groupies!


----------



## bagsmom

How fun to read about upcoming trips!  It helps take the edge off my excitement to read about everyone else's!

You know, since I've not been in the villas before, I know I will be happy with anything that is clean and new!  When we check in, is it possible to say "we'd like a renovated room on a high floor?"  Or something like that?

Thanks for all the input and keep it coming.

I guess I'll check all the calendars in late March and see if anything has changed.  Then I'll nail down our plans.


----------



## sleepydog25

bagsmom said:


> Sharon and Kat -- so you don't like SM because it's too rough?
> 
> Is it rougher than Big Thunder? I'm doing my little survey here so I can inform my family before we get on these things. Like I said, here at home, my son thinks he is going to be very brave, but that may change when we get there.
> 
> Different subject, same idea though -- last time we went, boys were 6 and 8. We did the 3D Bug's Life show and it RUINED them for anything else. They were terrified. Even the big one cried. They just kept saying "Mom, I want to leave. Mom, I want to go now." Sad!
> 
> After that, the younger one would do NOTHING. Not the jungle cruise, not Kali, not anything that wasn't totally visible to him. Bummer.
> 
> Today I am waiting to hear from one of my dearest friends who has been battling cancer. She gets the results of a big PET scan this morning. It seems that this will determine whether or not there is hope for survival. If you can, shoot up a prayer for her! She also has a couple of little boys and she needs to stick around and raise them!
> 
> OK -- gotta wake up my crew and start the day!


I'm an avid coaster fan, having ridden coasters around the U.S. and other attractions such as the 162-ft drop via bungee cord at Carowinds.  Here's how I rate the rides at WDW: 
#1:  *RnRC* - fastest, most thrilling of all the coasters.  0-60 in under 4 seconds then it goes right into two separate 360-degree loops.  My fave.
#2:  *EE* - tough call between this and T*oT*, but it gets the nod due to the backward plummet.  I don't find it particularly scary in any respect, but the Yeti near the end (even if you can't see it, there is virtual darkness for a couple of seconds and the loud roar of the Yeti which you can't miss) might upset those who felt A Bug's Life was too scary.
#3: *ToT* - love the unknown aspect since each ride is a little different.  The queue might be unsettling to little kids, and the Twilight Zone music in the near dark on the trip down to the chute still makes me tingle (I watched TZ as a kid), but the ride itself is a hoot and since nothing jumps out at you makes it less threatening.
#4:  *Test Track* - though a very non-scary ride and mostly a benevolent one, I love the acceleration around the track after you get outside.  Nothing like doing 60 mph with the wind blowing through your hair!
#5:  All the rest:  None of the others stand out much to me as being terribly scary or particularly thrilling.  *Space Mtn* is far bumpier to me than TMR, and the seating on the former hurts my back.  *Splash Mtn* is pretty cool, only the seats and cushions have a very sour, sweaty smell to them from years of dampness.  I tend to avoid that ride anymore.  Smaller kids would enjoy the new Ariel ride in New Fantasyland.  *Star Tours* is a real hoot with the new 3D addition and not scary at all, just bumpy.  Finally, in one cautionary tale, I wouldn't recommend the Dinosaur ride in AK as the animatronic dinos in that one tend to scare people as a couple of them come right at you.  My 12-yr old daughter had the bejeebers scared out of her a few years back and still won't go on it!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Hey all you great Lodge Groupies!  

I've fallen' into a job site in Youngstown, Ohio and can't get out!  

It has been a while since I posted or commented on any of your Anniversaries, Birthdays, or adventures in The World.  I just have been consumed with the present jobsite I am on.  I do "lurk" as Muuska might say, but just haven't really had the luxery of reading all of the posts.  DiznyDi does keep me up on what is going on in the thread; she is such a wonderful Groupie!  She tells me we are making a break for Aulani in February; it can't come fast enough.  It wont be The Lodge, but it will be an adventure!

Good luck to all in the coming days. 

Hopefully I'll be able to jump on again sometime in the spring.


----------



## bagsmom

Thanks, Sleepydog!

Since we want to do two days in the MK, and have days off in between, we had to skip one park.  I think that will be AK, this time.  So no EE or Dinosaur decisions!  Yay!

I ordered the 2013 version of the Disney Vacation Planning DVD.  It will be fun, if it's any different from the 2011 one.


----------



## Kathymford

sleepydog25 said:


> #2:  *EE* - tough call between this and T*oT*, but it gets the nod due to the backward plummet.  I don't find it particularly scary in any respect, but the Yeti near the end (even if you can't see it, there is virtual darkness for a couple of seconds and the loud roar of the Yeti which you can't miss) might upset those who felt A Bug's Life was too scary.



We liked EE, but I was very disappointed when I didn't get to the see the Yeti and I feel like a didn't really experience the ride because I was looking for Yeti!! haha. I will try to make up for that in 34 days!


----------



## sleepydog25

Kathymford said:


> We liked EE, but I was very disappointed when I didn't get to the see the Yeti and I feel like a didn't really experience the ride because I was looking for Yeti!! haha. I will try to make up for that in 34 days!


You have to be looking in the right spot as you enter that final cavern.  As you approach it, look up and to your right, about the 2 o'clock position and hold it--you should see it briefly as you fly by.  There is a strobe light going, so you'll only get a glmpse, but he is most assuredly there.  Once you know where to find him, you'll have no problems seeing him any time you ride EE.


----------



## Kathymford

sleepydog25 said:


> You have to be looking in the right spot as you enter that final cavern.  As you approach it, look up and to your right, about the 2 o'clock position and hold it--you should see it briefly as you fly by.  There is a strobe light going, so you'll only get a glmpse, but he is most assuredly there.  Once you know where to find him, you'll have no problems seeing him any time you ride EE.



Awesome!! Thanks!!!


----------



## rfassett

sleepydog25 said:
			
		

> I'm an avid coaster fan, having ridden coasters around the U.S. and other attractions such as the 162-ft drop via bungee cord at Carowinds.  Here's how I rate the rides at WDW:
> #1:  RnRC - fastest, most thrilling of all the coasters.  0-60 in under 4 seconds then it goes right into two separate 360-degree loops.  My fave.
> #2:  EE - tough call between this and ToT, but it gets the nod due to the backward plummet.  I don't find it particularly scary in any respect, but the Yeti near the end (even if you can't see it, there is virtual darkness for a couple of seconds and the loud roar of the Yeti which you can't miss) might upset those who felt A Bug's Life was too scary.
> #3: ToT - love the unknown aspect since each ride is a little different.  The queue might be unsettling to little kids, and the Twilight Zone music in the near dark on the trip down to the chute still makes me tingle (I watched TZ as a kid), but the ride itself is a hoot and since nothing jumps out at you makes it less threatening.
> #4:  Test Track - though a very non-scary ride and mostly a benevolent one, I love the acceleration around the track after you get outside.  Nothing like doing 60 mph with the wind blowing through your hair!
> #5:  All the rest:  None of the others stand out much to me as being terribly scary or particularly thrilling.  Space Mtn is far bumpier to me than TMR, and the seating on the former hurts my back.  Splash Mtn is pretty cool, only the seats and cushions have a very sour, sweaty smell to them from years of dampness.  I tend to avoid that ride anymore.  Smaller kids would enjoy the new Ariel ride in New Fantasyland.  Star Tours is a real hoot with the new 3D addition and not scary at all, just bumpy.  Finally, in one cautionary tale, I wouldn't recommend the Dinosaur ride in AK as the animatronic dinos in that one tend to scare people as a couple of them come right at you.  My 12-yr old daughter had the bejeebers scared out of her a few years back and still won't go on it!



Nice analysis. My problem with EE is that backward plummet. As much as I love roller coasting, I have a real issue with going backward.

As an avid coaster fan have you done the dragster at Cedar Point? I have seen people on that ride trying to scream and not able to get it out until the ride is slowing down at the end. Cool ride!


----------



## sechem32

sleepydog25 said:
			
		

> You have to be looking in the right spot as you enter that final cavern.  As you approach it, look up and to your right, about the 2 o'clock position and hold it--you should see it briefly as you fly by.  There is a strobe light going, so you'll only get a glmpse, but he is most assuredly there.  Once you know where to find him, you'll have no problems seeing him any time you ride EE.



When I see him, I always sing "Disco Yeti". and do a little dance in my seat as we fly by!


----------



## bagsmom

So -- if you read my question about what to do for fireworks and anniversary, it sounds like going to MK in the morning for EMH would be the thing to do -- but then hop to Epcot for Illuminations to avoid the very heavy crowds at MK?

The question then is -- should I try to get a reservation somewhere?  I've heard the view from Rose and Crown is nice.

That would be a very anniversary-ish thing to do.

I could spend the extra money on park hopper tickets to make that happen.

OR -- I could be extra super totally crazy and see if I could get an Illuminations cruise.  They might be all booked up now.  Have any of you done that?


----------



## jimmytammy

rfassett said:


> Nice analysis. My problem with EE is that backward plummet. As much as I love roller coasting, I have a real issue with going backward.
> 
> As an avid coaster fan have you done the dragster at Cedar Point? I have seen people on that ride trying to scream and not able to get it out until the ride is slowing down at the end. Cool ride!



Thats the only thing about riding EE that I dont do well either.  I love the ride, the theming, everything, but that backward twist gets my head swimmy.

Last time I rode, wfc4life and me rode it 4 times straight, literally walked on while the parade was happening.  I adjusted in my seat, moving forward slightly.  But I think I pulled a muscle in my back, which stayed with me for several weeks, so I will not do that next time.


----------



## jimmytammy

sechem32 said:


> When I see him, I always sing "Disco Yeti". and do a little dance in my seat as we fly by!



Liz, I try to high five him but never able to quite reach him


----------



## sleepydog25

rfassett said:


> Nice analysis. My problem with EE is that backward plummet. As much as I love roller coasting, I have a real issue with going backward.
> 
> As an avid coaster fan have you done the dragster at Cedar Point? I have seen people on that ride trying to scream and not able to get it out until the ride is slowing down at the end. Cool ride!


Thanks!  No, I must admit that I've never been able to get to the Cedar Point or The Dells areas to try out their coasters.  It's on my list of things to do in the next few years.


----------



## jimmytammy

bagsmom said:


> So -- if you read my question about what to do for fireworks and anniversary, it sounds like going to MK in the morning for EMH would be the thing to do -- but then hop to Epcot for Illuminations to avoid the very heavy crowds at MK?
> 
> The question then is -- should I try to get a reservation somewhere?  I've heard the view from Rose and Crown is nice.
> 
> That would be a very anniversary-ish thing to do.
> 
> I could spend the extra money on park hopper tickets to make that happen.
> 
> OR -- I could be extra super totally crazy and see if I could get an Illuminations cruise.  They might be all booked up now.  Have any of you done that?


Sounds like a good idea to me, of course I will never refuse a meal

We have done the Illuminations cruise 2 times and it is very cool.  It taught us a great vantage spot to watch Illuminations from.  You dont have to be in in Epcot to make this happen, as you catch the boat from BW(at least this was the case for us).  They pull you under the bridge at the International Gateway with a great view, literally, you can feel the heat from the fire on the boats.  I would say this is a *great* way to spend an anniversary!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Thats the only thing about riding EE that I dont do well either. I love the ride, the theming, everything, but that backward twist gets my head swimmy.
> 
> Last time I rode, wfc4life and me rode it 4 times straight, literally walked on while the parade was happening. I adjusted in my seat, moving forward slightly. But I think I pulled a muscle in my back, which stayed with me for several weeks, so I will not do that next time.


*Luvvwl* and I have ridden EE five times straight twice--once this past November and then at night last April right before AK closed (our infamous all four parks in one day visit).  We love to do that!


----------



## Muushka

Dizny Dad said:


> Hey all you great Lodge Groupies!
> 
> I've fallen' into a job site in Youngstown, Ohio and can't get out!
> 
> It has been a while since I posted or commented on any of your Anniversaries, Birthdays, or adventures in The World.  I just have been consumed with the present jobsite I am on.  I do "lurk" as Muuska might say, but just haven't really had the luxery of reading all of the posts.  DiznyDi does keep me up on what is going on in the thread; she is such a wonderful Groupie!  She tells me we are making a break for Aulani in February; it can't come fast enough.  It wont be The Lodge, but it will be an adventure!
> 
> Good luck to all in the coming days.
> 
> Hopefully I'll be able to jump on again sometime in the spring.



Hello Dad   So good to see you.  Happy New Year to you!

I hope that the sadness of the loss of your Dad has been replaced with wonderful memories of him. 



sleepydog25 said:


> I'm an avid coaster fan, having ridden coasters around the U.S. and other attractions such as the 162-ft drop via bungee cord at Carowinds.  Here's how I rate the rides at WDW:
> #1:  *RnRC* - fastest, most thrilling of all the coasters.  0-60 in under 4 seconds then it goes right into two separate 360-degree loops.  My fave.
> #2:  *EE* - tough call between this and T*oT*, but it gets the nod due to the backward plummet.  I don't find it particularly scary in any respect, but the Yeti near the end (even if you can't see it, there is virtual darkness for a couple of seconds and the loud roar of the Yeti which you can't miss) might upset those who felt A Bug's Life was too scary.
> #3: *ToT* - love the unknown aspect since each ride is a little different.  The queue might be unsettling to little kids, and the Twilight Zone music in the near dark on the trip down to the chute still makes me tingle (I watched TZ as a kid), but the ride itself is a hoot and since nothing jumps out at you makes it less threatening.
> #4:  *Test Track* - though a very non-scary ride and mostly a benevolent one, I love the acceleration around the track after you get outside.  Nothing like doing 60 mph with the wind blowing through your hair!
> #5:  All the rest:  None of the others stand out much to me as being terribly scary or particularly thrilling.  *Space Mtn* is far bumpier to me than TMR, and the seating on the former hurts my back.  *Splash Mtn* is pretty cool, only the seats and cushions have a very sour, sweaty smell to them from years of dampness.  I tend to avoid that ride anymore.  Smaller kids would enjoy the new Ariel ride in New Fantasyland.  *Star Tours* is a real hoot with the new 3D addition and not scary at all, just bumpy.  Finally, in one cautionary tale, I wouldn't recommend the Dinosaur ride in AK as the animatronic dinos in that one tend to scare people as a couple of them come right at you.  My 12-yr old daughter had the bejeebers scared out of her a few years back and still won't go on it!



Sleepy, I agree 100% with your ratings!  Even the 'all of the rest' assessment!

Give me smooth, tall, fast and comfy secure seats and I am a happy camper.


----------



## wfc4life

sechem32 said:
			
		

> When I see him, I always sing "Disco Yeti". and do a little dance in my seat as we fly by!



Yes you do. I'm so thankful you are a good singer <loll>.


----------



## wfc4life

jimmytammy said:
			
		

> Thats the only thing about riding EE that I dont do well either.  I love the ride, the theming, everything, but that backward twist gets my head swimmy.
> 
> Last time I rode, wfc4life and me rode it 4 times straight, literally walked on while the parade was happening.  I adjusted in my seat, moving forward slightly.  But I think I pulled a muscle in my back, which stayed with me for several weeks, so I will not do that next time.



You are a trooper. You were still having fun while experiencing discomfort on EE. This only happens at WDW. I felt good about riding EE five times in a row, but now have a new target to shoot for based on an earlier thread.


----------



## sechem32

wfc4life said:
			
		

> You are a trooper. You were still having fun while experiencing discomfort on EE. This only happens at WDW. I felt good about riding EE five times in a row, but now have a new target to shoot for based on an earlier thread.



I guess jimmytammy and I will have to take turns as you do five times in a row, because I've only been able to handle 2 in a row!


----------



## Muushka

Husband and wife tag team!


----------



## sleepydog25

Muushka said:


> Sleepy, I agree 100% with your ratings! Even the 'all of the rest' assessment!
> 
> Give me smooth, tall, fast and comfy secure seats and I am a happy camper.


Thanks, Muushka!  Of course, these are my ratings predominantly based on thrills--there are emotional aspects of each ride to consider, as well.  There's something comforting about settling down into the seat on POTC, and though it's been many years since I experienced it, I always was in awe when I rode Storybook Land in DL. . .as an adult.


----------



## Inkmahm

bagsmom said:


> Inkmahm -- Gosh, being able to walk the parks must be really great motivation!  PT is rough.  I did a bunch for my shoulder this year.  Great news about the bike!  I have family near Milwaukee and they cycle a lot out in the rural areas surrounding.  I walk a lot, but don't do much when it's cold and  yucky.  I have a treadmill, but hate it.
> 
> Hey, for our indoor training, maybe we could get a video of WDW and pretend that we are walking and biking through the park!
> 
> Good luck for your continued rehab.  You can do it!



The bike arrived and I couldn't use it!  Finally figured out that the bracket that the pedal is on is too long for both me and Dynaguy. I never even considered that the pedals should be adjustable in the size circle that you are pedaling. We went back to the bike store and found out a lot of people have the same problem so there is a part made on the secondary market to fix it.   We just got that tonight so I can use the bike starting tomorrow.  YaY!


----------



## Inkmahm

bagsmom said:


> Sharon and Kat -- so you don't like SM because it's too rough?
> 
> Is it rougher than Big Thunder?  I'm doing my little survey here so I can inform my family before we get on these things.  Like I said, here at home, my son thinks he is going to be very brave, but that may change when we get there.



Yes,SM is much rougher than Big Thunder!!!   Dynaguy and I don't ride SM at WDW either.  Even worse is the SM version in France.  It actually HURT my head.  It pounded my head and I thought broke my earrings into my ears, it was so rough.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Thanks, Muushka!  Of course, these are my ratings predominantly based on thrills--there are emotional aspects of each ride to consider, as well.  There's something comforting about settling down into the seat on POTC, and though it's been many years since I experienced it, I always was in awe when I rode Storybook Land in DL. . .as an adult.



I adore Storybook Land!  Ride it every time there - as an adult.    And you have to love a ride at Disney that you might end up dumped in the water as everyone loads and unloads.  

Last year I discovered Casey Jr.  There's not much that I don't think that I, as an adult, wouldn't ride but that was always one I passed over because it seemed to be for smaller children.  Then I thought what the heck when there wasn't a line.  Now you can't keep me away from it!    I don't have any recollection of riding it as a kid although I can't imagine that we didn't but I love it now and it gives me a little better appreciation of Walt's enjoyment with trains.  



Inkmahm said:


> Yes,SM is much rougher than Big Thunder!!!   Dynaguy and I don't ride SM at WDW either.  Even worse is the SM version in France.  It actually HURT my head.  It pounded my head and I thought broke my earrings into my ears, it was so rough.



I also had the earrings pounded into my ears and one ripped off (not my ear but the earring came off!) on SM in France!  I have a great dislike of any coaster that has the pull down collar and head support area that pins you in between it.  I seem to be just the right height that my head bounces back and forth between it.


----------



## Inkmahm

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I also had the earrings pounded into my ears and one ripped off (not my ear but the earring came off!) on SM in France!  I have a great dislike of any coaster that has the pull down collar and head support area that pins you in between it.  I seem to be just the right height that my head bounces back and forth between it.



The French version of SM was WAY different than I expected it to be.  I rode it once and said "never again."  It gave me a headache.  I tried to keep my head from flopping back and forth but I couldn't.


----------



## jimmytammy

wfc4life said:


> You are a trooper. You were still having fun while experiencing discomfort on EE. This only happens at WDW. I felt good about riding EE five times in a row, but now have a new target to shoot for based on an earlier thread.



I was so glad to see Liz come along for your 5th ride  I cant back out from a challenge though, so I am up for the 5 ride and *more* 
Next time, I will sit back and behave myself, the head spin goes away a lot quicker than the hurt back.
T is asking why I have a smile on my face and I am describing your words, reminiscing about the 4 tripper, and looking forward to the next go round!  
I needed a smile as work has been rough the last 2 weeks.  So thanks for the smile William
Now get us to that Coaster!!


----------



## jimmytammy

sechem32 said:


> I guess jimmytammy and I will have to take turns as you do five times in a row, because I've only been able to handle 2 in a row!



We can help Will get his challenge on, you go the 1st two times and I will go for a personal best 5 times.  That Yeti is gonna get tired of seeing us whirling by
BTW, I have to ride with you sometime so I can hear you sing.  I usually screaming my lungs out while T is laughing.  Ive never understood laughing while on EE or any scary ride.  She laughs on ToT, SM and RnRc too  I get a kick out of it hearing her


----------



## Nicoal13

Muushka said:


> I finally pinned Mr Muush down for vacation in Dec.  I'm calling tomorrow (hope it's not too late) to book
> Sun Dec 1 thru Fri Dec 6.  Looking forward!



Woohoo!! I will let you know if I'm going then as well. I will try to work it out.



sleepydog25 said:


> I'm an avid coaster fan, having ridden coasters around the U.S. and other attractions such as the 162-ft drop via bungee cord at Carowinds.  Here's how I rate the rides at WDW:
> #1:  *RnRC* - fastest, most thrilling of all the coasters.  0-60 in under 4 seconds then it goes right into two separate 360-degree loops.  My fave.
> #2:  *EE* - tough call between this and T*oT*, but it gets the nod due to the backward plummet.  I don't find it particularly scary in any respect, but the Yeti near the end (even if you can't see it, there is virtual darkness for a couple of seconds and the loud roar of the Yeti which you can't miss) might upset those who felt A Bug's Life was too scary.
> #3: *ToT* - love the unknown aspect since each ride is a little different.  The queue might be unsettling to little kids, and the Twilight Zone music in the near dark on the trip down to the chute still makes me tingle (I watched TZ as a kid), but the ride itself is a hoot and since nothing jumps out at you makes it less threatening.
> #4:  *Test Track* - though a very non-scary ride and mostly a benevolent one, I love the acceleration around the track after you get outside.  Nothing like doing 60 mph with the wind blowing through your hair!
> #5:  All the rest:  None of the others stand out much to me as being terribly scary or particularly thrilling.  *Space Mtn* is far bumpier to me than TMR, and the seating on the former hurts my back.  *Splash Mtn* is pretty cool, only the seats and cushions have a very sour, sweaty smell to them from years of dampness.  I tend to avoid that ride anymore.  Smaller kids would enjoy the new Ariel ride in New Fantasyland.  *Star Tours* is a real hoot with the new 3D addition and not scary at all, just bumpy.  Finally, in one cautionary tale, I wouldn't recommend the Dinosaur ride in AK as the animatronic dinos in that one tend to scare people as a couple of them come right at you.  My 12-yr old daughter had the bejeebers scared out of her a few years back and still won't go on it!



Sounds like a good assessment. I have back problems and still do most of the rides, but not too many times in a row like I did when I was younger. DS now tells me he will ride ToT again. He did it 2 years ago when he was 5 1/2 and was terrified. He says he will ride Space Mountain too, but it's so rough. 

How bumpy is the new Star Tours? He is a huge Star Wars fan and wants to try that as well. We have not been on the new one yet. I can't remember the last time I went on the old version either.


----------



## sleepydog25

Nicoal13 said:


> How bumpy is the new Star Tours? He is a huge Star Wars fan and wants to try that as well. We have not been on the new one yet. I can't remember the last time I went on the old version either.


I didn't think the old ST was as head-poundingly and back-achingly troublesome as SM, and the newer version seems even less so if that's possible.  There are a few jolts, but since you aren't jerked around corner as on SM, that makes ST a much more enjoyable ride experience.


----------



## Nicoal13

sleepydog25 said:


> I didn't think the old ST was as head-poundingly and back-achingly troublesome as SM, and the newer version seems even less so if that's possible.  There are a few jolts, but since you aren't jerked around corner as on SM, that makes ST a much more enjoyable ride experience.




Good to know. Thanks!

Oh and I decided to not potentially mess up my reservation at OKW by trying to get HH category. We did put a request to be close to HH on the original reservation but not in one of the buildings that is in that category specifically. I was too nervous to lose my ressie. 

10 days!!


----------



## Muushka

Nicoal13 said:


> *Woohoo!! I will let you know if I'm going then as well. I will try to work it out.
> *
> 
> 
> Sounds like a good assessment. I have back problems and still do most of the rides, but not too many times in a row like I did when I was younger. DS now tells me he will ride ToT again. He did it 2 years ago when he was 5 1/2 and was terrified. He says he will ride Space Mountain too, but it's so rough.
> 
> How bumpy is the new Star Tours? He is a huge Star Wars fan and wants to try that as well. We have not been on the new one yet. I can't remember the last time I went on the old version either.



WooHoo!  Sounds like a meet!!

My problem with ST is the visual more than the physical.  Sometimes makes me sick


----------



## dsneygirl

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I adore Storybook Land!  Ride it every time there - as an adult.    And you have to love a ride at Disney that you might end up dumped in the water as everyone loads and unloads.


I love, love, love Storybookland Canal Boats


Just booked for 3 nights after the 4 day Dream Dec 12-15th   Love Xmas at the Lodge, I especially love after coming home from MVMCP and just hopping on the boat all tuckered out.


----------



## Muushka

dsneygirl said:


> I love, love, love Storybookland Canal Boats
> 
> 
> Just booked for 3 nights after the 4 day Dream Dec 12-15th   Love Xmas at the Lodge, I especially love after coming home from MVMCP and just hopping on the boat all tuckered out.



Sounds like a great plan!


----------



## sleepydog25

dsneygirl said:


> I love, love, love Storybookland Canal Boats
> 
> 
> Just booked for 3 nights after the 4 day Dream Dec 12-15th  Love Xmas at the Lodge, I especially love after coming home from MVMCP and just hopping on the boat all tuckered out.


My first Christmas experience at the World was just a couple of years ago, and it was spectacular.  The Lodge is gorgeous, the Osborne Lights amazing, and MVMCP parade is pure happiness.  We've never stayed at the World after a cruise, though we've done (and will do in July) the opposite.  I wish Walt had planned the Storybook Land boat ride for the World, too.


----------



## dsneygirl

sleepydog25 said:


> My first Christmas experience at the World was just a couple of years ago, and it was spectacular.  The Lodge is gorgeous, the Osborne Lights amazing, and MVMCP parade is pure happiness.  We've never stayed at the World after a cruise, though we've done (and will do in July) the opposite.  I wish Walt had planned the Storybook Land boat ride for the World, too.




Last time we did cruise/then WDW and I found the parks so hectic and crowded after the relaxing cruise but it was also spring break time. I hope it won't be as insane this time.

Although we learned our lesson one year, don't go to Osbourne lights on a Saturday night!


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Morning Groupies!
Once agin, I've fallen VERY behind, but have spent time this morning getting caught up.  I'm certain I won't remember everything.....

*tea pot* What great plans you have! I'm thinking 2013 will be a very good year and all your planning will fall into place without a hitch!  Would love to be retired and join you!

*bagsmom* I can 'feel' your excitement! Just keep coming by the thread and before you know it, you'll be in single digits! So thankful your friend had a better report. I'll continue to lift her in prayer.

Thanks *deb & bill* for posting the renovation photos.  I did like the pinecones, but think the new theme is equally as nice.  Not certain how I feel about the laminate flooring..... and agree the carpeting is a nice insulator against noise.

I'm really excited as I read through everyone's December plans. DDad and I will miss many of you as we've scheduled Dec. 13 - 21 for our trip.  I think *tea pot* will be there with family - we'll have to schedule a 'mini-meet'!  *Eliza*, have you settled on a date yet?

Enjoyed reading through the 'coaster' discussion.  DDad and I always enjoyed riding nearly every coaster.  Unfortunately I have 'issues' with my neck and had to give these up several years ago.

*Inkmahm* Sounds like you're on a good path!  I hope the recumbent bike will be beneficial for you.  Long story short: DDad built one of those (in the 70's) from old bicycle parts and rode it in a parade!  I believe we still have it somewhere in the rafters of our garage.....

Our Aulani trip is looming on the horizon.  My daily countdown is showing 22 days.  We hope to do a day trip to the big island and see the volcano. It is publicized as a 16 hour tour - the next day may just need to be a spa day!  

I planted the top of a pineapple about 8 years ago.  I've faithfully watered and fed my dear plant.  DDad has trimmed, potted and re-potted.  We take it outdoors in the heat of the summer and bring it in in the winter.  Lo and behold - my pineapple is having a pineapple!  I figure it it will mature while we're in Hawaii.

Enjoy your day Groupies!  I put my mom on a plane to NC early this morning.  She'll be staying with my nephew and his family for the next 3 weeks. Need to get her out of this frigid air and into some warmer weather.


----------



## twokats

dsneygirl said:


> Last time we did cruise/then WDW and I found the parks so hectic and crowded after the relaxing cruise but it was also spring break time. I hope it won't be as insane this time.
> 
> Although we learned our lesson one year, don't go to Osbourne lights on a Saturday night!



Our first Disney cruise, we did the cruise then WDW.  Last year DH and I did WDW then the cruise.  I like that better and will plan that way for any cruises out of Florida



DiznyDi said:


> Good Morning Groupies!
> Once agin, I've fallen VERY behind, but have spent time this morning getting caught up.  I'm certain I won't remember everything.....
> 
> 
> I'm really excited as I read through everyone's December plans. DDad and I will miss many of you as we've scheduled Dec. 13 - 21 for our trip.  I think *tea pot* will be there with family - we'll have to schedule a 'mini-meet'!  *Eliza*, have you settled on a date yet?
> 
> Our Aulani trip is looming on the horizon.  My daily countdown is showing 22 days.  We hope to do a day trip to the big island and see the volcano. It is publicized as a 16 hour tour - the next day may just need to be a spa day!
> 
> I planted the top of a pineapple about 8 years ago.  I've faithfully watered and fed my dear plant.  DDad has trimmed, potted and re-potted.  We take it outdoors in the heat of the summer and bring it in in the winter.  Lo and behold - my pineapple is having a pineapple!  I figure it it will mature while we're in Hawaii.



Since we leave late on the 14th and we have seen y'all every Dec trip, we may have to do breakfast like we did our last trip.

Have a great time at Aulani.  I want lots of details, since I hope DH and I will go there someday.

Hope your little 'pineapple' matures as planned.  Never have tried a pineapple.  Have done a few avocados and lots of sweet potatoes.  

We are in single digit countdown for our Magic cruise out of Galveston next week.  Kati is super excited.


----------



## bagsmom

I can't respond to each post -- trying to do lots of Mom stuff and help with homework.

But yay to all -- pineapple, upcoming trips, biking, cruises, Christmas WDW -- all that stuff.

I love reading it!  Gives me my smiles and helps me hang in there for another 4 + months!


----------



## MiaSRN62

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CLAIRE_ont​


----------



## MiaSRN62

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TWOKATS !!!​


----------



## bagsmom

Twokats,

Maria "gave" you some mugs.  I'll give you some freshly brewed Starbuck's cybercoffee to put in them.  And would you like some flavored creamer?  I suggest the Heath Toffee flavor.  Mmmmmm.

Enjoy your birthday!


----------



## jimmytammy

We got a twofer today folks!!

Happy Birthday twokats and Claire_ont!!!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Went to our 1st pro Hockey game last night, Hurricanes vs. Sabres.  Really enjoyed it, even our non sports loving DD loved it!  T and I used to go to some minor league hockey a few yrs back but this is a whole different animal.


----------



## Muushka

*Happy Birthday twokats  

Happy Birthday Claire  *

*Where's lunch???  

Have a great day!*


PS *Di*, congrats on the baby pineapple!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Two birthdays? 

Happy Birthday twokats!

Happy Birthday Claire_ont!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> Went to our 1st pro Hockey game last night, Hurricanes vs. Sabres.  Really enjoyed it, even our non sports loving DD loved it!  T and I used to go to some minor league hockey a few yrs back but this is a whole different animal.



That is awesome!  DH got me a 6 game weekend plan for my birthday.  We went this past week and have another game coming up on the 2nd against the Hurricanes.  So glad hockey is back.  And you are right, the NHL is so different.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Happy birthday Twokats and Claire!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Had a bad post count so I had to post something else!  Anybody else getting snow?


----------



## jimmytammy

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Had a bad post count so I had to post something else!  Anybody else getting snow?


I had one of those not long ago, and did the same
We got ice today and its stuck to the road pretty well.


----------



## Muushka

I just noticed that the Tag Fairy has changed my tag.

He/she took away my 'semi-pixiedustless' and replaced it with 'I usually feel like I stepped in it'.

I didn't know they changed these .

Oh well, new year, new tag!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Had a bad post count so I had to post something else!  Anybody else getting snow?



About 2 inches of the white stuff on the ground here in the Philadelphia area ---it was sunny and 75 in WDW today


----------



## bagsmom

Hey gang -- what is a "bad post count?"


----------



## Muushka

bagsmom said:


> Hey gang -- what is a "bad post count?"



Well, Bags, one could look at yours (137 at this moment) and say, boy o boy, Bags has a bad post count!
It is low, and shows you have better things to do than post on the Dis 

I was stunned when I saw what mine was.  But I have been here for more than 15 years.......


----------



## bluecastle

Disney loving Iowan said:


> That is awesome!  DH got me a 6 game weekend plan for my birthday.  We went this past week and have another game coming up on the 2nd against the Hurricanes.  So glad hockey is back.  And you are right, the NHL is so different.



I am a big hockey fan too and am so glad it's back!! (our teams hate each other so that's all I'm going to say) 

I have 2 questions for the groupies. I have heard rumors of a refurb at the villas and was wondering if anyone has heard anything?
The other is OT, but wondering if anyone has eaten dinner at Be Our Guest and has opinions about it. My ADR date is rapidly approaching and I have got to get serious now!


----------



## jimmytammy

bluecastle said:


> I am a big hockey fan too and am so glad it's back!! (our teams hate each other so that's all I'm going to say)
> 
> I have 2 questions for the groupies. I have heard rumors of a refurb at the villas and was wondering if anyone has heard anything?
> The other is OT, but wondering if anyone has eaten dinner at Be Our Guest and has opinions about it. My ADR date is rapidly approaching and I have got to get serious now!



DebandBill posted just a few pages back about the refurb and included pictures.  Wish I could be more specific, but I would just differ to Debs judgement, since I havent personally witnessed it myself.  Hope this helps

Nothing on BOG


----------



## jimmytammy

bagsmom said:


> Hey gang -- what is a "bad post count?"



Lets just say in this case it involved a few 6s in a row.  I had a similar count 2 weeks ago and quickly realized I needed to move mine forward


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> I just noticed that the Tag Fairy has changed my tag.
> 
> He/she took away my 'semi-pixiedustless' and replaced it with 'I usually feel like I stepped in it'.
> 
> I didn't know they changed these .
> 
> Oh well, new year, new tag!



Barb, that is too funny


----------



## bagsmom

OK -- so a post count is just something you pay attention to for fun?  I thought maybe the disboards somehow kept track and knocked you off for inactivity or something.

It's nice and sunny here today.  We've had days in the 30s and 40s.  Now, on Tuesday, they are saying it will be 68.  CRAZY.  No wonder people are getting sick.


----------



## Kathymford

bluecastle said:
			
		

> I am a big hockey fan too and am so glad it's back!! (our teams hate each other so that's all I'm going to say)
> 
> I have 2 questions for the groupies. I have heard rumors of a refurb at the villas and was wondering if anyone has heard anything?
> The other is OT, but wondering if anyone has eaten dinner at Be Our Guest and has opinions about it. My ADR date is rapidly approaching and I have got to get serious now!



If you even think you will want BOG, book it. I heard its booked up for the next 5 months or something like that. You can always cancel later. I've heard 40 minute waits just for getting to the order kiosk for CS lunch.


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Lets just say in this case it involved a few 6s in a row.  I had a similar count 2 weeks ago and quickly realized I needed to move mine forward



Oh, silly me!  I figured it was low, so she posted several times to bump it up!

I'll even do the non-666 when using the microwave!  

I always do 111 or 444 but will take one of to make it 665! (seconds, of course)


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

bluecastle said:


> I am a big hockey fan too and am so glad it's back!! (our teams hate each other so that's all I'm going to say)


So just who is your team?  I would guess the Pens or Rangers.  Don't worry I'm not one to hate on someone for who they like.  




Muushka said:


> Oh, silly me!  I figured it was low, so she posted several times to bump it up!
> 
> I'll even do the non-666 when using the microwave!
> 
> I always do 111 or 444 but will take one of to make it 665! (seconds, of course)



Well mine is pretty low compared to some other peoples.  I haven't had too much to say since I haven't had a trip in a while and I don't have one planned.


----------



## DiznyDi

Belated birthday wishes to *TwoKats* and *Claire_ont!* I hope you enjoyed your special day celebrating with family and friends!
*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bagsmom said:


> Hey gang -- what is a "bad post count?"



Some might consider my DOB bad as it has a few of those old 6's in it but I kind of like it when it pops up somewhere. Especially if it involves presents!!  



bluecastle said:


> The other is OT, but wondering if anyone has eaten dinner at Be Our Guest and has opinions about it. My ADR date is rapidly approaching and I have got to get serious now!



I don't know about BOG yet but will find out more in approx 12 days!


----------



## twokats

MiaSRN62 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TWOKATS !!!​





bagsmom said:


> Twokats,
> 
> Maria "gave" you some mugs.  I'll give you some freshly brewed Starbuck's cybercoffee to put in them.  And would you like some flavored creamer?  I suggest the Heath Toffee flavor.  Mmmmmm.
> 
> Enjoy your birthday!





jimmytammy said:


> We got a twofer today folks!!
> 
> Happy Birthday twokats and Claire_ont!!!!!!





Muushka said:


> *Happy Birthday twokats
> 
> Happy Birthday Claire  *
> 
> *Where's lunch???
> 
> Have a great day!*
> 
> 
> PS *Di*, congrats on the baby pineapple!





KAT4DISNEY said:


> Two birthdays?
> 
> Happy Birthday twokats!
> 
> Happy Birthday Claire_ont!





Disney loving Iowan said:


> Happy birthday Twokats and Claire!





DiznyDi said:


> Belated birthday wishes to *TwoKats* and *Claire_ont!* I hope you enjoyed your special day celebrating with family and friends!
> *Happy Birthday!*



Thank you all so much.  It was a good day.  

Muushka, I was thinking about 50's Prime Time Cafe all day, but I settled for a place in town called Jungle Burger.  

The highlight of the day was a phone call and my son, dil and the grandkids sang happy birthday to me!


----------



## bluecastle

bagsmom said:


> You know, I'm a "newbie" on here, so I certainly don't feel like I've earned the right to say "Welcome!" to anyone.
> 
> But I feel ok about saying HELLO!
> 
> I feel like this cyber-place is like a happy little hang-out where we like-minded Disney goobers can be ourselves without being judged!
> 
> I've started making a bunch of different lists and putting them in a folder.  I sat my husband down the other night.  Said I wanted to discuss something with him.  When I whipped out my tentative spreadsheet showing our week at Disney in June, he looked at me like I'd grown another head!
> 
> At least you folks who are married to other Disney-philes know that your spouses understand you.
> 
> If I disappear from the board, you'll know that my DH has had me committed due to excessive Disney Joy!
> 
> I just enjoy coming on here and hearing from everyone!



I am in the process of catching up on this thread and just had to comment on this. It really takes me back to my early days of obsessive planning and excess Disney joy! My DH's role in those days was driver, packer of car, and keeper of maps. Fast forward to the present and he is on My Disney Experience asking me what the People Mover is called now so he can look at it on his iPad. We have gone through years of friends and family asking why we keep going back and now they just don't ask anymore.   It is really nice to have an online community who understands and doesn't judge-especially when it comes to obsessive planning and excessive Disney joy!! (tears when I finally saw the Christmas tree in the WL lobby and every time I see the castle at night)


----------



## bluecastle

Deb & Bill said:


> Here's a question.  In the music from BATB, they sing "it's been ten years that we've been rusting..."  and the Beast is nearing his 21st birthday.  How come the painting of him shows a mature man instead of a ten year old boy???



My daughter just asked me this same question the other day!! My only guess is that he was very tall for his age and maybe matured early?  poetic (lyrics) license I guess. It's very odd that my DD asked this same question around the same time. (lurking perhaps?)


----------



## wildernessDad

bluecastle said:


> The other is OT, but wondering if anyone has eaten dinner at Be Our Guest and has opinions about it. My ADR date is rapidly approaching and I have got to get serious now!



We've eaten there for dinner and were in the main dining room.  We enjoyed our meal and will be coming back next May.  I enjoyed the Belgian beer as well.


----------



## bluecastle

*Disney Loving Iowan*: Yes, I am a life-long Rangers fan. Grew up in NY and have never even been tempted to change my hockey allegiance. Baseball is a little different. Still love the Yankees, but have become an avid Nationals fan-think it's because I have been to so many of their games and am so happy to have baseball in the DC area!
*Inkmaham*: (hope I spelled that right) I have been in rehab for almost a year now from a back problem. I would keep doing PT as long as your insurance company will cover it. It is painful, I know, but it is so important to keep moving all the parts you don't want to move because of pain! Good luck with the bike. I will be in the market for one soon. (must get rid of the treadmill first- turns out it has actually been bad for my back!!)
*bagsmom*: When my DD was little I "studied" the Unofficial Guide's fear factor ratings for kids and took notes and discussed each ride with her beforehand. She hated sudden loud noises, but rode the Humunga Kowabunga slide at 7! You know your child(ren) best! Keep in mind that they will also change over the years and may be all smiles on a ride that scared them silly at a younger age. The one thing that has stayed consistent with my now 26 year-old DD is hating anything in 3D! (and Indiana Jones for some reason)

Thanks KathyM for the advice to book BoG even if I am indecisive. Will get up at 6 am on my ADR day!

If anyone finds out if the refurb at VWL is going to be an ongoing one, not just those particular rooms, please let me know. I am just hoping that it isn't going on when we are there in early August. Not sure how I feel about those laminate floors either. Probably better for allergies, but worse for noise.

Thanks everyone for this wonderful place to hang out.


----------



## bluecastle

wildernessDad said:


> We've eaten there for dinner and were in the main dining room.  We enjoyed our meal and will be coming back next May.  I enjoyed the Belgian beer as well.



Thanks! We have a couple of beer-lovers in our group, so I am sure they will appreciate being able to enjoy beer in the MK.


----------



## eastatlantaguys

We close next week on our first DVC purchase ever and we are so excited to have bought at VWL!


----------



## Muushka

eastatlantaguys said:


> We close next week on our first DVC purchase ever and we are so excited to have bought at VWL!



*Welcome Home eastatlantaguys 

and 

Welcome to the VWL Groupies thread/gang!​*

We hope you visit often.  Pull up a rocking chair and stay a while!

Have you stayed at VWL before?  Congrats again


----------



## sleepydog25

eastatlantaguys said:


> We close next week on our first DVC purchase ever and we are so excited to have bought at VWL!


Congrats and welcome!  You'll love having the Lodge as your home.


----------



## twokats

*Welcome Home eastatlantaguys 

and 

Welcome to the VWL Groupies thread!​*
Pull up that chair and grab a moose for your signature if you want him.


----------



## bagsmom

eastatlantaguys said:


> We close next week on our first DVC purchase ever and we are so excited to have bought at VWL!



Hmmmmm -- you are in my state!  It's nice to be close enough to drive to the best place in the world!!!!  We aren't DVC owners.. we're just going to rent points for the first time this year.  We are so excited!

Renovations.... well, I am a spaz, so I will try not to think about the potential disruption of magic (ha ha) -- but I imagine they'd do everything possible to avoid disturbing people, wouldn't they?  And for the most part, everyone will be out and about, right?  So I don't need to worry about this, right?  

I've ordered a few more Disney books... so fun to read!


----------



## DiznyDi

eastatlantaguys said:


> We close next week on our first DVC purchase ever and we are so excited to have bought at VWL!



So exciting! Welcome Home and Welcome to our groupie thread.  We may be somewhat biased here - but you'v bought into the best resort on property.

Page 1 of the thread lists travel dates, birthdays and cruise dates.  If you'd like yours added, just let *jimmytammy* know your travel dates.  Birthdays are kept current by *2Kats*.  Instructions for adding the moosie to your signature are also on page one.

Again, welcome!


----------



## DiznyDi

*bluecastle*, a great big WELCOME to you, too!
We weren't able to get into BOG for our December trip for dinner but did enjoy a delicious lunch.  If you're unsuccessful getting a dinner ressie don't despair and plan lunch instead.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

bluecastle said:


> *Disney Loving Iowan*: Yes, I am a life-long Rangers fan. Grew up in NY and have never even been tempted to change my hockey allegiance. Baseball is a little different. Still love the Yankees, but have become an avid Nationals fan-think it's because I have been to so many of their games and am so happy to have baseball in the DC area!




Well we may have different favorite teams but I'm sure we can find some other teams that we have the same feelings about!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome Home eastatlantaguys and Welcome to the groupies!!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JT !!!​


----------



## bagsmom

Wow -- lots of winter babies in this bunch!

Happy Birthday to all!


----------



## wfc4life

Happy Birthday jimmytammy! Hope it's your best one ever.


----------



## Muushka

*Happy Birthday Jimmy!

Keeper of the thread

Have a wonderful day!!!*
*
Where's lunch????*


----------



## DiznyDi

A great big *Happy Birthday* to *jimmytammy*!  Not sure where you're headed for lunch, but I'll happily come along.


----------



## Nicoal13

Happy Birthday jimmytammy! Hope you have a wonderful day!


5 more sleeps for us!! DS seems to be a little under the weather. Runny nose...hoping he doesn't get any sicker. Giving him his vitamins  I have the same and think I may have an ear infection, but seems to be getting better with some home remedies. 

I can't wait to be in WDW and enjoying the 70 degree weather. Yesterday we had rain, sleet, snow and ice. LOL


----------



## bagsmom

Nicoal13 said:


> Happy Birthday jimmytammy! Hope you have a wonderful day!
> 
> 
> 5 more sleeps for us!! DS seems to be a little under the weather. Runny nose...hoping he doesn't get any sicker. Giving him his vitamins  I have the same and think I may have an ear infection, but seems to be getting better with some home remedies.
> 
> I can't wait to be in WDW and enjoying the 70 degree weather. Yesterday we had rain, sleet, snow and ice. LOL



Do you think that if you went to the doc and told them you were leaving for WDW in a few days, they might give you some antibiotic "just in case."  Even if you don't have to fill the prescription, you would have it in hand.  I know our doctor wouldn't do it -- she's hardcore about that stuff.  But I know some of my friends' pediatricians would do it!


----------



## twokats

Happy birthday, Jimmy

Hope it is absolutely wonderful!! 






and since I am going to be busy all day tomorrow at the church and then packing for my Magic cruise this weekend    



I am going to be a day early and tell Disney Loving Iowan






Happy Birthday, Disney Loving Iowan!

Hope it is a good and magical day for you!!



And yes, January is a good month for birthdays!!!!!


----------



## Nicoal13

bagsmom said:


> Do you think that if you went to the doc and told them you were leaving for WDW in a few days, they might give you some antibiotic "just in case."  Even if you don't have to fill the prescription, you would have it in hand.  I know our doctor wouldn't do it -- she's hardcore about that stuff.  But I know some of my friends' pediatricians would do it!



I actually had some from a few months ago. DH and I went to Vero in August and I thought I had one, so the doc gave me an antibiotic that I didn't take. So I have that if I need it. If it doesn't feel better in a day or so, then I'll take the pills. I never got ear infections in my life until about 2 years ago. Now I get them or start to almost every time I get too stuffed up. Ugh.


----------



## tea pot

Happy Birthday Jimmy







Have a Extra Magical Day


----------



## tea pot

Happy Belated Birthday TwoKats







Hope you had a Wonderful Day


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday Jimmy!  *

3 more sleeps for me and I'm off to the World.  Can't wait to get away from the freeze/thaw/snow/freeze!


----------



## MiaSRN62

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Happy Birthday Jimmy!  *
> 
> 3 more sleeps for me and I'm off to the World.  Can't wait to get away from the freeze/thaw/snow/freeze!



WOOOOT !!!! Snow/sleet/ice today for us....but Wed is supposed to be 60 degrees ???? Weird ! Enjoy the countdown Kathy !!!


----------



## csharpwv

Hello Groupies!

DW and I Honeymooned at the Lodge in 2006, took my parents to the lodge in 2008, and have sent countless other seeking the best place at WDW to the lodge! (One stay booked club level, the other upgraded at check in...free upgrade....made my year! HAHA)

We had a one night stay in a studio before a cruise in 2009 and....

I'm excited to announce that we are returning to VWL in a studio this summer for 7-8 nights!!!!!!

We were so excited to find that the week we wanted to go was available! 

We have never visited 'the lodge' as we like to call it in the summer, any advice for the best time to be back to spend an afternoon at the pool? What time to avoid Roaring Forks? Bus advice?

We have only stayed at the lodge during off peak seasons - the favorite being around the Christmas holidays! 

Can't wait for a summer getaway - I think I may ride the boat just for fun! HAHA

Any location request better than another? We stayed in a first floor room on the front of the building and saw several rabbits and squirrels - but I don't know if I want a patio again, or a balcony.

Are there any good lake views on the top floor on the back side of the building?

Any and all advice appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## tea pot

Hi Groupies
Boy do I miss you guys the last few weeks were crazy busy and
 I had no access to my "portal" as my kids call it (the Internet)
when we first got here.

We had a pleasent drive down, the Big Guy is just a driving machine!
We're getting settled here in St Pete Beach.
We did stop at the World for a couple days Ahhh 
and we got this amazing 1BR at the lodge I think it may be the one
you guys were talking about not too long ago???
*Horselover* did you stay in it ?  Well, 
 what a treat  it's on the 5th floor corner room 
Huge, different lay out and two balconies! 

We had one full day at Magic Kingdom
Tues Jan 22 OK did I say a Tuesday in Jan 
Should be low season right? 
The Park  was PACKED
 I mean run over your heels with the carriages packed
they even extended the park hours due to high capacity!

Turns out they bused up guests from Two Disney Cruise Ships for the Day!
I didn't get the memo  

A cast member told me  that Disney expects the park attendance to be the highest in 2013 than it's been in last 5 years.

So we went fast into our "We just love to be here mode" and braved the lines and did see some of the New Fantasy land 
I really love it!  DH was very impressed with the landscaping,
the trees looked liked they had been there for years
Oh but I guess they were behind the curse  I think that's the back story?

Well off to try to catch up 

Take Care Groupies


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twokats said:


> Happy birthday, Jimmy
> 
> Hope it is absolutely wonderful!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and since I am going to be busy all day tomorrow at the church and then packing for my Magic cruise this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to be a day early and tell Disney Loving Iowan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday, Disney Loving Iowan!
> 
> Hope it is a good and magical day for you!!
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, January is a good month for birthdays!!!!!




Thanks Twokats!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Happy birthday Jimmy!!!


----------



## Kathymford

So many BIRTHDAYS!! yay!! Happy Birthday!


----------



## bagsmom

Happy Birthday All!

Teapot -- I wonder what the expected record high attendance for 2013 is attributed to?  It's not like the economy is great!  

So excited for you -- to be in the best place in the world!

Let us know all the fun stuff you do!

We can live vicariously through you!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies csharpwv!!!!

We have never stayed at VWL in the summer, so cant help you with that particular season, but I will say 4th or 5th floor may afford you a better view of the lake, at least from our experiences.


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks for all the birthday wishes folks, you guys are the best, hands down

Muushka, sorry I missed lunch, if we can all do dinner, I am up for Ohana or 5os PTC, yall choose


----------



## Granny

At least I made one party on time....

*Happy Birthday Jimmy!!!*


----------



## Granny

I know I missed some birthdays...but I hope they were all excellent!  And in case I don't get back here tomorrow...
*
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DLI!!!*




			
				csharpwv said:
			
		

> I'm excited to announce that we are returning to VWL in a studio this summer for 7-8 nights!!!!!!
> 
> We were so excited to find that the week we wanted to go was available!
> 
> We have never visited 'the lodge' as we like to call it in the summer, any advice for the best time to be back to spend an afternoon at the pool? What time to avoid Roaring Forks? Bus advice?
> 
> We have only stayed at the lodge during off peak seasons - the favorite being around the Christmas holidays!
> 
> Can't wait for a summer getaway - I think I may ride the boat just for fun! HAHA
> 
> Any location request better than another? We stayed in a first floor room on the front of the building and saw several rabbits and squirrels - but I don't know if I want a patio again, or a balcony.
> 
> Are there any good lake views on the top floor on the back side of the building?
> 
> Any and all advice appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!



We have stayed at VWL several times during the summer...for years it was the only time we visited WDW due to the kids school schedules.  It is a great resort during the summer, and somehow it seems cooler than other places as it reminds one so much of the Great Northwest.  

The main pool gets crowded early in the summer.  It isn't really all that large and many people do the "towel reservations" on the chairs even though they don't plan on being around.  I think the pool hopping from Fort Wilderness is down somewhat as they finally built a nice pool over there a few years ago.

We enjoyed renting bikes and heading down to Fort Wilderness on the path, and renting boats to bop around Bay Lake and Seven Seas Lagoon.  

As for room locations, we prefer to be above the first floor but that's really just a preference for us.  Most of the views are of trees, and since the resort is so small you don't have to worry about long walks to the elevator like you might get at BWV or AKV.

I'm sure you'll have a great time.  Thanks for stopping by the thread where people really do understand your excitement and anticipation!!!


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Thanks for all the birthday wishes folks, you guys are the best, hands down
> 
> Muushka, sorry I missed lunch, if we can all do dinner, I am up for Ohana or 5os PTC, yall choose



Lunch, Dinner, 50's PTC, Ohana, it's all good.  It's virtual!!!  No calories!!!

Happy Birthday Jimmy.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Disney Loving Iowan!!!!


----------



## eliza61

*HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY JIMMY.​*
10 lashes with a with a wet pixie wand for me for being late.  Hope your day was magical.


----------



## eliza61

Whew, just in time for this one though.

*Happy B-day DLI, have a magic filled day!!​*





Here's hoping all your wishes come true today


----------



## rusafee1183

I just got back from a stay at VWL for the first time and let me just say, 

I GET IT

      

We only stayed for one night, but if I could have switched my stay and stuck around all week I would have. 

My DH and I have been to the WL before a few years ago when we had an ADR at Artists Point, so I knew how beautiful it was - but staying there (even for such a short time) was such an awesome experience. 

We arrived at 5:00ish in the evening, and when we walked into the lobby my sister's (who had never been there before) mouth dropped open in amazement. We walked down the path to the Villas, and through the lobby with a little fireplace and to our room. The view was nothing special, but it was so peaceful and beautiful that we fell in love. We walked to the boat dock past the beach where they were roasting marshmallows and crickets were singing. 

Ahh.  

I am desperate to buy more points now, and never stay anyewhere else as long as I live


----------



## Kathymford

rusafee1183 said:
			
		

> I just got back from a stay at VWL for the first time and let me just say,
> 
> I GET IT
> 
> 
> 
> We only stayed for one night, but if I could have switched my stay and stuck around all week I would have.
> 
> My DH and I have been to the WL before a few years ago when we had an ADR at Artists Point, so I knew how beautiful it was - but staying there (even for such a short time) was such an awesome experience.
> 
> We arrived at 5:00ish in the evening, and when we walked into the lobby my sister's (who had never been there before) mouth dropped open in amazement. We walked down the path to the Villas, and through the lobby with a little fireplace and to our room. The view was nothing special, but it was so peaceful and beautiful that we fell in love. We walked to the boat dock past the beach where they were roasting marshmallows and crickets were singing.
> 
> Ahh.
> 
> I am desperate to buy more points now, and never stay anyewhere else as long as I live



The points add on thing happened to us after only a 5 minute walk through the lobby!!! It has quite an effect!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny said:


> I know I missed some birthdays...but I hope they were all excellent!  And in case I don't get back here tomorrow...
> *
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DLI!!!*





jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday Disney Loving Iowan!!!!





eliza61 said:


> Whew, just in time for this one though.
> 
> *Happy B-day DLI, have a magic filled day!!​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's hoping all your wishes come true today


 Thanks so much!!!  Love all my groupie family.


----------



## Muushka

* Happy Birthday Disney Loving Iowan!*

*Lunch or dinner???  Your pick of any place you want to go!*






rusafee1183 said:


> I just got back from a stay at VWL for the first time and let me just say,
> 
> I GET IT
> 
> 
> 
> We only stayed for one night, but if I could have switched my stay and stuck around all week I would have.
> 
> My DH and I have been to the WL before a few years ago when we had an ADR at Artists Point, so I knew how beautiful it was - but staying there (even for such a short time) was such an awesome experience.
> 
> We arrived at 5:00ish in the evening, and when we walked into the lobby my sister's (who had never been there before) mouth dropped open in amazement. We walked down the path to the Villas, and through the lobby with a little fireplace and to our room. The view was nothing special, but it was so peaceful and beautiful that we fell in love. We walked to the boat dock past the beach where they were roasting marshmallows and crickets were singing.
> 
> Ahh.
> 
> I am desperate to buy more points now, and never stay anyewhere else as long as I live



*Welcome to the land of those who get it!!!  A fine bunch, if I do say so myself.

Good luck on the point hunt!
*


----------



## rusafee1183

Kathymford said:


> The points add on thing happened to us after only a 5 minute walk through the lobby!!! It has quite an effect!



Yes it does! I was on the busses to the parks scanning all the resale sites! 



Muushka said:


> *Welcome to the land of those who get it!!!  A fine bunch, if I do say so myself.
> 
> Good luck on the point hunt!
> *



Thanks! I probably won't be able to add on until next year, but that doesn't mean I won't be driving myself crazy scouring for a contract


----------



## Muushka

rusafee1183 said:


> Yes it does! I was on the busses to the parks scanning all the resale sites!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I probably won't be able to add on until next year, but that doesn't mean I won't be driving myself crazy scouring for a contract



In the meantime, grab yourself a rocking chair and sit with us and dream about our 'happy place'.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> * Happy Birthday Disney Loving Iowan!*
> 
> *Lunch or dinner???  Your pick of any place you want to go!*
> 
> [/SIZE][/COLOR][/B]



Thanks!  Oh there are so many places I would love to go but right now I have a real hankering for a cheeseburger and a brownie sundae from Beaches and Cream.


----------



## sleepydog25

csharpwv said:


> Hello Groupies!
> 
> DW and I Honeymooned at the Lodge in 2006, took my parents to the lodge in 2008, and have sent countless other seeking the best place at WDW to the lodge! (One stay booked club level, the other upgraded at check in...free upgrade....made my year! HAHA)
> 
> We had a one night stay in a studio before a cruise in 2009 and....
> 
> I'm excited to announce that we are returning to VWL in a studio this summer for 7-8 nights!!!!!!
> 
> We were so excited to find that the week we wanted to go was available!
> 
> We have never visited 'the lodge' as we like to call it in the summer, any advice for the best time to be back to spend an afternoon at the pool? What time to avoid Roaring Forks? Bus advice?
> 
> We have only stayed at the lodge during off peak seasons - the favorite being around the Christmas holidays!
> 
> Can't wait for a summer getaway - I think I may ride the boat just for fun! HAHA
> 
> Any location request better than another? We stayed in a first floor room on the front of the building and saw several rabbits and squirrels - but I don't know if I want a patio again, or a balcony.
> 
> Are there any good lake views on the top floor on the back side of the building?
> 
> Any and all advice appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!


Roaring Forks is busiest from about 6-7 p.m. or about 8-9 a.m. in the morning in my experience.  Even so, it's never been horrible.  As for the buses, I've never had an issue with them--they may not be the best-scheduled buses, but they certainly aren't terrible.  In fact, I'd give them a B+.  However, for a lovely experience, take the boat over to MK, or if you have a meal scheduled at the Contemporary, take a boat there, too.  As others have mentioned, the views are all mostly trees, but if you want a slightly better view, ask for a pool view and floors 2-4.  Since you indicate you enjoy viewing nature, take a walk over to FW along either the paved path or the nature trail.  The former leads out from the bus stop while the latter starts behind the bike rental building.  After a quarter mile or so, the nature trail heads off to the right to connect with the paved path, or you can continue along the nature path (it follows the shore of Bay Lake) until it runs into the CM parking lot of FW.  The paved path is right at a mile (one way), while the nature trail to the parking lot is about 3/4 of a mile.  As for the pools, Hidden Springs is rarely as crowded as the main Lodge pool, but the hot tub can get a little crowded after 9 p.m.  Have a great time, and welcome to our Groupies!

 And a big, hearty welcome to *rusafee1183*, as well!  Pull up a rocker, grab a drink, and sit a spell.  All it took for most of us was one trip to VWL to know it was home.


----------



## sleepydog25

Come to think of it, how did folks on here come to make VWL their home?  Perhaps you've all mentioned your experience before, so I apologize if this has been asked before.  I'll start off to help things along.

Several years ago I went to visit my oldest daughter in Melbourne, FL.  I stayed at the Holiday Inn on the beach there, and it wasn't in the best of shape.  The room was in serious need of a renovation:  the carpet was dirty and full of sand at the doorway; the "suite" was comprised of a small fridge and microwave behind a tacky little bar and a ratty pull-out couch to go with the small bedroom.  The air-conditioning wasn't working well (it was mid-summer), and whatever they had used to clean the room was very pungent.  Two nights there was torture, and I was so ready to leave for my first trip to WDW.  I had secured a 1BR suite in the Villas (I was married and my youngest daughter was five), and the afternoon we arrived it was hot.  We were awed by the main lobby, then when we went over to the Villas and entered our room, it was love at first sight.

The room was clean.  It was cool.  It was gorgeous.  It was quiet.  Manna, I'm telling you.  It was the best advertisement for DVC possible.  Though I bought SSR later, VWL was where we always stayed.  Fast forward a few year, and the opportunity to purchase VWL arose, so I jumped at it.  Now, I can't wait for *luv* and I to spend time there every year.  Absolutely love it there!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Happy Birthday DLI!


----------



## Kathymford

sleepydog25 said:


> Come to think of it, how did folks on here come to make VWL their home?  Perhaps you've all mentioned your experience before, so I apologize if this has been asked before.  I'll start off to help things along.



I like this game! 

Our 2nd trip (ever) to the World and our first full day was at Animal Kingdom, but I had booked the Dessert Party for that evening. My plan was to go back to our room (AKL) and relax and freshen up before heading to MK for Wishes. We were leaving AK and saw a bus sitting there that said AKL on the bus....not looking at the stop it was sitting in (NEWBIES, right?).

We were so excited to get the bus that quickly. Next thing I know, the bus is driving for way too long, so we figured out we were going somewhere else. That somewhere else was the Lodge and we fell in love. We walked around the lobby, then decided to go take take the boat to MK for our reservations. 

I bought my add-on a few months later.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Kathymford said:


> I like this game!
> 
> Our 2nd trip (ever) to the World and our first full day was at Animal Kingdom, but I had booked the Dessert Party for that evening. My plan was to go back to our room (AKL) and relax and freshen up before heading to MK for Wishes. We were leaving AK and saw a bus sitting there that said AKL on the bus....not looking at the stop it was sitting in (NEWBIES, right?).
> 
> We were so excited to get the bus that quickly. Next thing I know, the bus is driving for way too long, so we figured out we were going somewhere else. That somewhere else was the Lodge and we fell in love. We walked around the lobby, then decided to go take take the boat to MK for our reservations.
> 
> I bought my add-on a few months later.



That story defines serendipity!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies rusafee1183!!!!

Glad you found us and discovered what we know to be the best resort at WDW(Shhh, its our little secret)


----------



## jimmytammy

Eliza
You are fine on the Bday wishes


----------



## jimmytammy

I know I have shared this here before, but T and my story on how we bought was so backwards of how it should be done

We made 2 trips to WDW before looking into buying, realizing we are def. returning every year at that point.  On the 2nd trip, we are staying at All Star Sports and I decide to ask the fellow sitting at the DVC desk at the resort about DVC.  He says we should take the tour, but my family would be a no go as we needed to be at the parks pronto everyday

So we take the idea home, call DVC, get some info, ponder it and much to my dismay(and not getting T to agree to sign at the palm trees)we dont buy.  This is late 2000.  So the next trip is Oct 2001, we look into it again, not at WDW, but after we get back home, *again*

This time, reluctantly, T is in
So we ask if we can get BWV, no doing, its sold out, but our guide asks if we would like VWL.  I answer I dont know, never seen it except the roof from the monorail.  She asks when do we usually like to visit, so far our fave time was in Dec.  She tells me we will love it as WL is decorated so nice for Christmas.  Boy was she right!!

So the rest is history(with a few more contracts to boot)


----------



## DiznyDi

I almost missed this:

*Happy Birthday DLI!!*

I hope you've enjoyed a most serendipitous day!


----------



## twokats

sleepydog25 said:


> Come to think of it, how did folks on here come to make VWL their home?  Perhaps you've all mentioned your experience before, so I apologize if this has been asked before.



Our first on site trip to the world when we actually stayed on site was at Dixie Landing.  We looked at the sign advertising DVC, but we had a mortgage and a small child and all the usual excuses for not buying so we just dismissed it.

The next trip we upgraded and stayed at WL and DD Kati fell in love with the place.  The next trip AKL had been built and we asked Kati where we were going to stay and we expected her to go for AKL, but she was adamant about staying at WL.  We did not argue with her since we loved it also.  That trip, DH m ade a big point of saying we were going to talk to the DVC people.  We did, even though our main home is SSR, we always stayed at VWL for the most part.  We always had to do a split stay for Dec until this coming Dec since we finally got our own VWL contract in 2011.  So our reason is DD Kati and her love of the boats and everything else VWL.


----------



## DVC Mary

Hi groupies!

I'm doing this on phone, so I apologizes if there was search way to find this. 

Does anyone have a list I recommended rooms for 1 BR at VWL?  Rooms to try to avoid.  

Will be reading your thread over next few weeks, but I got my teddies & I'd love suggestions on what to request.  

So excited to be staying at VWL in a 1 BR!  

WL is my 1st love & we bought in b4 they built VWL.  Been listening to music from WL getting in the mood 

Thanks groupies!  I really appreciate it.


----------



## DVC Mary

Ok remind me not to post using phone again.  Too many typos. I got my reservations not teddies!   Yikes!  Face palm!  Sorry!


----------



## bagsmom

Wow -- it's so much fun reading all your stories!  Keep em coming!

Hello to the new people popping on!  DVC Mary, we are staying in a studio at VWL -- first timers -- this summer.  

We're not DVCers, just renting points.

Here's a question for you guys... if you know.  Will I, as a DVC guest, be eligible for the extra magic hours and such?  I sort of assumed so.  But I was trying to use the Disney planning site and it won't recognize my reservation, since DVC is a separate business entity.  That made me a little nervous.  (The res. is secure in the DVC site, believe me, I checked!)

Have a great day, everyone!  We are expecting big rain as we go from 70 degrees, down to 36!  CRAZY!


----------



## sleepydog25

bagsmom said:


> Wow -- it's so much fun reading all your stories! Keep em coming!
> 
> Hello to the new people popping on! DVC Mary, we are staying in a studio at VWL -- first timers -- this summer.
> 
> We're not DVCers, just renting points.
> 
> Here's a question for you guys... if you know. Will I, as a DVC guest, be eligible for the extra magic hours and such? I sort of assumed so. But I was trying to use the Disney planning site and it won't recognize my reservation, since DVC is a separate business entity. That made me a little nervous. (The res. is secure in the DVC site, believe me, I checked!)
> 
> Have a great day, everyone! We are expecting big rain as we go from 70 degrees, down to 36! CRAZY!


All guests staying in a Disney resort can take advantage of EMH, so no worries.



			
				DVC Mary said:
			
		

> Hi groupies!
> 
> I'm doing this on phone, so I apologizes if there was search way to find this.
> 
> Does anyone have a list I recommended rooms for 1 BR at VWL? Rooms to try to avoid.
> 
> Will be reading your thread over next few weeks, but I got my teddies & I'd love suggestions on what to request.
> 
> So excited to be staying at VWL in a 1 BR!
> 
> WL is my 1st love & we bought in b4 they built VWL. Been listening to music from WL getting in the mood
> 
> Thanks groupies! I really appreciate it.


All the views at VWL are roughly the same:  trees, perhaps a glimpse of the lake or pool, and more trees.    That being said, there are very few rooms which I would categorize as poor locations.  That being said, we usually request a room with a pool view on floors 2 through 4.  The only rooms to avoid are those at the very end with a view of the dumpster area, although I've had one of those rooms before, and it wasn't bad at all, just the view was a bit marred when we looked that direction.  So, we didn't.  lol  Enjoy VWL!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies DVC Mary!!!!

1 beds at VWL that we have stayed in have pretty much the same layout.  I would ask for a high floor, 4th or 5th.  This affords you a better view on the lakeside.  Most views are of trees.  I would ask for high floor and go with that.


----------



## jimmytammy

bagsmom
You will be a WDW guest so you will be able to use extra magic hours.  Biggest 2 differences to me of being in a a DVC resort vs. a reg. resort room, daily maid service(which we love not having, no disturbances)and bigger rooms


----------



## eliza61

sleepydog25 said:


> Come to think of it, how did folks on here come to make VWL their home?  Perhaps you've all mentioned your experience before, so I apologize if this has been asked before.  I'll start off to help things along.
> !



So, I'm more of a "squatter" at VWL    LOL.  My home resort is BCV's and we did not stay at the vwl until a few years later.  We were definitely hooked at first stay though.

These were my very first thoughts when I did a live "report"

*So we arrived at the WL yesterday around 12:00 pm. Now my home resort is the BCV's which we love so I was little nervous about venturing to a new resort . This is our first time ever at the lodge and my first reaction was, "Where have you been all my life, you big handsome man". While I love the soft, soothing colors of the beach club and its understated charm. The wilderness lodge is themeing at it's best. this is big, bold, if you can't run with the big dogs-stay the heck on the porch, jaw dropping details. I think we may have found a new favorite*

I think this may have been what 6 years ago guys?  and I can honestly say the emotions the lodge evokes when we arrived have not dulled one bit since


----------



## sleepydog25

eliza61 said:


> So, I'm more of a "squatter" at VWL  LOL. My home resort is BCV's and we did not stay at the vwl until a few years later. We were definitely hooked at first stay though.
> 
> These were my very first thoughts when I did a live "report"
> 
> *So we arrived at the WL yesterday around 12:00 pm. Now my home resort is the BCV's which we love so I was little nervous about venturing to a new resort . This is our first time ever at the lodge and my first reaction was, "Where have you been all my life, you big handsome man". While I love the soft, soothing colors of the beach club and its understated charm. The wilderness lodge is themeing at it's best. this is big, bold, if you can't run with the big dogs-stay the heck on the porch, jaw dropping details. I think we may have found a new favorite*
> 
> I think this may have been what 6 years ago guys? and I can honestly say the emotions the lodge evokes when we arrived have not dulled one bit since


Love this, and my thoughts exactly!

*Luv* said I forgot part of the story (though it's more of an epilogue, actually), so here goes.  For *Luv's *first trip with me to WDW we stayed at VWL, and she was smitten. . .with me AND the Lodge .  The intimacy of the WL, in general, and the Villas, in particular, was especially romantic.  Further, though she is a Disney veteran with numerous trips over 20+ years, she had never stayed in a DVC suite.  She loved it!  Shortly after that trip, we began to look into VWL contracts and bought one a couple of years ago in late April.  We wanted to do a Christmas holiday trip (I'd never been at Christmas), and though we had to go on a waitlist, it came through for us less than four months out.  Serendipitous, indeed.  

So, VWL possesses emotional heft to us that other resorts don't.  It's part of the fabric of our relationship, so much so that we'll tie the knot there in July.  And that, as Paul Harvey would say, is the rest of the story.


----------



## Nicoal13

3 more sleeps!! 

I'm like Eliza, a squatter at VWL.  I fell in love with the lodge while staying there on two separate trips before I owned DVC.

Our home is SSR. After visiting WDW several years in a row, I decided to take the DVC tour while on vacation with some friends. We toured the SSR rooms. I believe SSR was the one they were pushing at that time.  I ended up buying 100 points on the resale market a few months later in 2007. Then about a year later, buying another 60 direct from Disney.  I'm not one of those SSR owners that doesn't like it. I really enjoy the resort. Stayed there the first 2 times I used my DVC. But I do like to try out all the resorts. 

We're staying at OKW for the first time this week. I've tried BWV, Kidani, and SSR. Hoping to try out BCV and BLT in the future.


----------



## eliza61

anybody else's moose mascot not showing up?


----------



## Muushka

Sleepy, I think when I read what you wrote, it was similar to our experience.

Simple story:  Stayed at WL a few times.  Loved the place.  But why?  Well, Mr Muush and I are and were (even more so) very different people.  I'm from the north, he's from the south.  I like rock (classic of course) he likes country.  I like my green leafy vegetables and Chinese food.  Well, he doesn't.  Tons of things that we didn't agree on from furniture to the way you pronounce the word PEN.  (he says PIN, don't ask me to explain).

So when we walked into WL, both of our jaws hit the floor at the same time.  Finally we can agree on something, with passion!

(Plus we lived in S FL at the time, so tired of the OKW look).

So, as the years have passed, we both have changed.  

I can appreciate several country singers and Chuck will play Guitar Hero with me.

He now eats a salad about 5 days a week and I love NC barbeque.

He convinced me that thick crust pizza is yuck, the thinner the better. Sure enough, he was right!

But through all of our changes in both taste and attitude, our love of our beloved remains steadfast.

(Disclaimer.  Our love for Disney World has definitely changed, but not our Lodge).


----------



## twinklebug

eliza61 said:


> anybody else's moose mascot not showing up?



There's a moose on the loose.... if found call Eliza! 
I'm sure he'll turn up for dinner. You know boys. 

Hmm... my giraffe is gone too.  Need to do some tracking here...
ETA - my moose is hosted over on photobucket so he's OK, but the giraffe who's MIA was hosted here on the DIS. It looks like someone moved or renamed the photo directory hosting the groupie icons. Time for me to move all of my icons, including the giraffe to photobucket to be with with my moose.

ETA to the ETA - caught a new giraffe, and he brought home a zebra buddy  feel free to copy the image location of my moose - I have no intention of deleting or moving him.


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> anybody else's moose mascot not showing up?



I can see it E.

Loved reading your first visit to WL again.  Never gets old..


----------



## sleepydog25

eliza61 said:


> anybody else's moose mascot not showing up?


Odd, I can't see your moose nor my own, yet I see it on a couple of other posters.  Hmmm. . .

And, keep the stories coming!  Love to hear how everyone got there start at VWL.  Cute story, Muushka.  For the record, however, it IS "pen," and I'm from the south.


----------



## Muushka

sleepydog25 said:


> Odd, I can't see your moose nor my own, yet I see it on a couple of other posters.  Hmmm. . .
> 
> And, keep the stories coming!  Love to hear how everyone got there start at VWL.  Cute story, Muushka.  For the record, however, it IS "pen," and I'm from the south.



I can see mooses everywhere.  7th sense????

Oh yeah, try telling Mr Muush that he is not pronouncing it correctly (drives me nuts, I work with ESL students!).


----------



## blossomz

OMG groupies..I've missed you!  Time just has been at a premium!  I started my own private tutoring for students with special needs and wow...I can't believe how busy I am!

I also was on the DVC member cruise and had a fantastic time!  lol

Now I'm getting ready to go down and do the Princess 5K!  My first attempt at anything like running!  

So now I need to catch up with all of you! I've missed a LOT!   Will try to check in more frequently!


----------



## twokats

blossomz said:


> OMG groupies..I've missed you!  Time just has been at a premium!  I started my own private tutoring for students with special needs and wow...I can't believe how busy I am!
> 
> I also was on the DVC member cruise and had a fantastic time!  lol
> 
> Now I'm getting ready to go down and do the Princess 5K!  My first attempt at anything like running!
> 
> So now I need to catch up with all of you! I've missed a LOT!   Will try to check in more frequently!



Glad to see you back and glad you had a good time on the cruise.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey Folks
As you can see, Im up early(been awake since 1:30), usually dont get up til 5:30, but we have a long distance job to go to today, so for whatever reason, my body decided it didnt need more than 3 hrs.(but my mind is screaming go back to sleep you crazy man)

I am so missing and wishing I was at WDW and VWL right now, in my happy place.  As blossomz says and I so understand, time is premium these days.  The business I own with my dad has been really good the past year, wide open to say the least, but my health to a certain degree has suffered because of it, based on stress.  I remember how things used to be in the business, we worked at night to keep paperwork up, but we had a life.  Now, its a wide open every minute of the day with no break kind of business, so more than ever, I need those WDW vacations, not so much to be in the parks(dont get me wrong, still love it)but the peace and relaxation of being at a resort like VWL or OKW affords me a true vacation to unwind and let the stress go by.

Dont get me wrong, I love my work, love working with my dad(who is 81 BTW, and still very spry)and my DS, who will soon be done with school and coming on strong(hopefully to take on some of the workload on his young shoulders)along with others who have been here for awhile(one fellow has been here 49 yrs with my dad).  I realize so many are still searching for work and I dont mean to come across as unappreciative, because,to me, it sounds that way.  

I guess my point is as I sit here and reflect, God knew what He was doing as He allowed us the ability to buy into DVC, at least thats the way I view it. He knows our future, so I lean on Him, He knew where I would be in my life 10 yrs. after buying.  If you would have asked me 10 yrs ago if I would be stressed, too busy to play golf, etc., or spend more time with friends and family, I would have said no way!  Part of this is coming from a conversation I had with my cousin last night who is in a retirement community, alone.  He so needs companionship, begs for it, and yet I have no time to give him, and so wish I did.  It would be simple to say I will just not be so busy, but thats easier said than done.  I have so many workers, including subs who look to me and my dad, depend on us to carry on.  So we do.  

Sorry for the odd post, just needing to vent a little.


----------



## blossomz

JT..couldn't have said it better myself!  I too am so grateful to have my DVC and to be able to take a break from everything when I so need it!  I know for a fact..if I didn't have DVC vacations wouldn't occur as frequently or at a value!


----------



## bagsmom

JT -- so funny you should vent this.  My DH is stressed and frustrated at his work right now, although grateful to be employed, of course.  He said "it is such a pain to be working for someone else and making them rich off of my hard work."

I told him yes, but it would be even MORE stressful working for yourself, since every little headache is yours -- it can't be passed up the ladder to the boss.

I get where he is coming from, but reading your post validates my thinking.

Everything is on your shoulders.

I'm so glad you have a home away from home to dream about during your busy times!  And remember, you MUST take care of yourself.  Getting away from it all should be as important as a doctor visit (and may be even more beneficial!)  

I believe that even if you can't get away often, at least having something planned lets you know that there is a break coming up.  That gives a person a happy thought to hold onto!

Sending you hugs and happy thoughts of WDW!


----------



## bagsmom

OK groupies.  I am just getting crazy now.  As you know, I'm planning a vacation for June -- check in Sat and checkout the next Sat.

DH wants lots of relaxation and I want to do lots of stuff!

There were a few things I wanted to fit into the week and it wasn't working as smoothly as I would have liked.

I have a wacky idea!  One of the things I really wanted to do was see the EL parade.

What if instead of arriving on Saturday, we arrive on Friday and stay one night at the Contemporary?!?!  We could just bring in toothbrushes and clothes for overnight -- we could rest up after our drive and eat an early dinner, then WALK over to the MK for a couple of rides and the parade.  I'm ordering our tickets from Undercover Tourist.  Often there is no price difference for an extra ticket -- so I wouldn't feel bad using it on a half day.

Don't you think that would be cool?  We could sleep in the next day, play around a little, then head over to the VWL!  That would be Saturday.  We could enjoy VWL that entire day, go to bed at a decent time, and be ready to hit Epcot on Sunday morning.

I'm sure it would set me back $300 or more, but it might be worth it!  It would be so fun to surprise the kids by leaving a day earlier than expected.  I also thing there are some 20 to 30% discounts on rooms right now.  I called to inquire, but the lady said the systems were being "magically enhanced!"  Too funny!


----------



## keliblue

Hugs to all my groupies !!  stopping by to say hello ..  Just booked a trip for October (so far away ) with a Bahama cruise at the end .  I don't know if I can wait 9 months so I also booked a trip for May   shhhhhhhh.. hubby doesn't know yet...Heheheheee

miss you all

keliblue


----------



## bagsmom

keliblue said:


> Hugs to all my groupies !!  stopping by to say hello ..  Just booked a trip for October (so far away ) with a Bahama cruise at the end .  I don't know if I can wait 9 months so I also booked a trip for May   shhhhhhhh.. hubby doesn't know yet...Heheheheee
> 
> miss you all
> 
> keliblue



You sound like you operate the way I do!!!!!!  Have fun planning!


----------



## jimmytammy

bagsmom and blossomz
Thanks for the kind words, I was in a really dark spot yesterday, and just needed to vent.  Lack of sleep can do some crazy things to your mind. 

keliblue
Planning another trip is cool, esp. a secret one

bagsmom
Any extra time in WDW is a plus in my book, doesnt sound too off from what we do either.


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> bagsmom and blossomz
> Thanks for the kind words, I was in a really dark spot yesterday, and just needed to vent.  Lack of sleep can do some crazy things to your mind.
> 
> keliblue
> Planning another trip is cool, esp. a secret one
> 
> bagsmom
> Any extra time in WDW is a plus in my book, doesnt sound too off from what we do either.



Good morning Jimmy

I hope you had a good night last night.  Rest and peace.  You're a good man and a good friend.
You'll let us know if being the keeper of the thread is a job you're ready to give up, right?
I hope things will brighten up for you.  Work will not be a burden.  Jobs will be simpler than imagined.
And sleep is deep and rejuvenating.


----------



## blossomz

Morning!  JT..hope today is a better day!  Groupies are just a post away!


----------



## twokats

JT you just vent all you want because you know I will before tax season is over.  We are sitting here in the Galveston cruise terminal waiting to board the Disney Magic for a quick weekend cruise and then when I get back all you know what will happen.  I had three clients call while we were driving down yesterday.   
I hope all groupies are doing well.  

And a very early happy birthday to WildernessDad since I will be out of Internet range on the 4th.  I hope it is a great day for you.


----------



## Muushka

twokats said:


> JT you just vent all you want because you know I will before tax season is over.  We are sitting here in the Galveston cruise terminal waiting to board the Disney Magic for a quick weekend cruise and then when I get back all you know what will happen.  I had three clients call while we were driving down yesterday.
> I hope all groupies are doing well.
> 
> And a very early happy birthday to WildernessDad since I will be out of Internet range on the 4th.  I hope it is a great day for you.



Have a great cruise!
*
And Happy Birthday WildernessDad!!!
*

Where shall we eat???


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> I guess my point is as I sit here and reflect, God knew what He was doing as He allowed us the ability to buy into DVC, at least thats the way I view it. He knows our future, so I lean on Him, He knew where I would be in my life 10 yrs. after buying.  If you would have asked me 10 yrs ago if I would be stressed, too busy to play golf, etc., or spend more time with friends and family, I would have said no way!



Jimmy...I understand completely and agree.  Work environments in general seem to be substantially more stressful across the board than they were 20 or so years ago.  I also agree with you 100% about utilizing DVC as an escape from the daily stress and am hoping to use it more than ever going forward for some trips for DW and I, even as we pull back on our park time.

As for stress at work?  I always loved a sign my old boss used to have on his wall...

*The floggings will continue until morale improves!​*It has always stuck with me when I see how workplaces have changed over the years.


----------



## Kathymford

Granny said:


> As for stress at work?  I always loved a sign my old boss used to have on his wall...
> 
> *The floggings will continue until morale improves!​*It has always stuck with me when I see how workplaces have changed over the years.



This is so my company right now. Let's just say not a good time to work for a government contractor!!


----------



## Granny

And....

*Happy Birthday WildernessDad!!!*

Yahoo!!!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Happy Birthday DLI!





DiznyDi said:


> I almost missed this:
> 
> *Happy Birthday DLI!!*
> 
> I hope you've enjoyed a most serendipitous day!



Thanks!!!!

And...

Happy Birthday WildernessDad!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DLI !!!
I am so sorry I am late....work and school is devouring my soul I think !!! *Jimmytammy*.....completely understand....vent any time !!! I have a feeling many of us feel very similar. 

Hope you had a GREAT day *DLI* !


----------



## jimmytammy

Folks
You are the best!  Thanks for all the well wishes and kind words.
I think I am in a transitioning point in my career/our business that some tough choices need to be made, and if we head it in the wrong direction, it could begin the ending of it, and thats not my intent.  Placing all your eggs in one basket is not smart, but in this case, I need too for some sanity/less stress.  God has seen us this far, I know He wont let me down and will guide me in the way we need to go.  He has provided the work behind us, my hope is He continues to provide the same in front of us.

Its just been a tough week, I know there will be more, but I so appreciate you folks allowing me a place to share my thoughts and you continue to support and lend an ear, sharing of yourselves.  Its good to know there are others out there going through/gone through similar things that can relate.  Its not good to go through life without sharing ups and downs.  I like ups, downs, not so much

103 days til our next WDW trip!!  Now thats something to cheer about


----------



## bagsmom

Jimmy/Tammy -- I think the fact that you are able to articulate the stress is a great thing.  That in itself will help you keep your sanity!  That -- and Disney!

124 days till our trip!


----------



## bagsmom

OK -- I have decided I am going to do it!!!!!

Our original plan had us leaving home early on Saturday -- driving the 7 1/2 hrs. to Florida and arriving around 3 for check in at VWL.
We would have the evening to chill, but it wouldn't be that productive, since we'd be pooped from the day of driving and would need to get to bed early for a big day at Epcot on Sunday.

NEW SURPRISE PLAN!

My husband knows we will now be leaving early on Friday morning, but he doesn't know why or where we will go.

A few days before, we'll spring it on the kids that we get to leave a day sooner!  That will be exciting.  I will tease them unmercifully about the mystery destination!

In the car on Friday, I'll give out little paper clues -- "let's start our vacation off with a BANG!"  "A short walk this evening would be MAGICAL."  Stuff like that.

We will check into the Contemporary for that evening only!  We will bring in just an overnight bag and maybe swimsuits.  We can rest up and relax a while, then will just WALK RIGHT OVER to the Magic Kingdom for a few rides, the parade, and fireworks.  The crowd calendar says the park will be a 5, so this should be a perfect time.  We can walk back after.

The next day, we can go over to the Lodge as soon as we want, and will have the WHOLE DAY to get to know our wonderful home for the next week.

I cannot begin to tell you how excited I am about this!  It's the icing on the cake!

The addition of the extra night will also take some of the planning pressure off for the next week.  If we've already seen the fireworks from within the park, we can free up another night to have a more relaxed and less crowded time.  OR if we did want to still be in the crowd at night, we could ride rides when everyone else is at the parade.

I cannot wait!


----------



## blossomz

20 days until my first race event at WDW!  I know it's only the 5K..but this is huge for me!  Looking forward to wearing my Tinkerbell skirt and wings!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Sounds like a great plan *bagsmom*---I would be excited too !!!!!

YOU GO *BLOSSOMZ* !!!  I would love to do the 5K there one day !!!


----------



## bagsmom

blossomz said:


> 20 days until my first race event at WDW!  I know it's only the 5K..but this is huge for me!  Looking forward to wearing my Tinkerbell skirt and wings!



Wow -- running at WDW in a Tinkerbell costume -- you know, that might be wonderful enough to make all the sweating and huffing and puffing worth it!


----------



## Inkmahm

Muushka said:


> I just noticed that the Tag Fairy has changed my tag.
> 
> He/she took away my 'semi-pixiedustless' and replaced it with 'I usually feel like I stepped in it'.
> 
> I didn't know they changed these .
> 
> Oh well, new year, new tag!



You should feel honored to have a tag.  I guess it shows that someone is reading your posts!


----------



## rusafee1183

Muushka said:


> In the meantime, grab yourself a rocking chair and sit with us and dream about our 'happy place'.





sleepydog25 said:


> And a big, hearty welcome to *rusafee1183*, as well!  Pull up a rocker, grab a drink, and sit a spell.  All it took for most of us was one trip to VWL to know it was home.





jimmytammy said:


> Welcome to the groupies rusafee1183!!!!
> 
> Glad you found us and discovered what we know to be the best resort at WDW(Shhh, its our little secret)



Thanks for the WELCOME'S everyone! Seems that the Lodge's warm feeling extends to it's owners and lovers also.  

Sadly, our tax return is much smaller than expected this year so the point search is on hold for a while longer.  We have a cruise to Alaska in May, and I was hoping to make it work for the cruise and the points, but it looks like I will just be pulling up a rocker and dreaming for a while longer. 



sleepydog25 said:


> Come to think of it, how did folks on here come to make VWL their home?  Perhaps you've all mentioned your experience before, so I apologize if this has been asked before.  I'll start off to help things along.
> 
> Several years ago I went to visit my oldest daughter in Melbourne, FL.  I stayed at the Holiday Inn on the beach there, and it wasn't in the best of shape.  The room was in serious need of a renovation:  the carpet was dirty and full of sand at the doorway; the "suite" was comprised of a small fridge and microwave behind a tacky little bar and a ratty pull-out couch to go with the small bedroom.  The air-conditioning wasn't working well (it was mid-summer), and whatever they had used to clean the room was very pungent.  Two nights there was torture, and I was so ready to leave for my first trip to WDW.  I had secured a 1BR suite in the Villas (I was married and my youngest daughter was five), and the afternoon we arrived it was hot.  We were awed by the main lobby, then when we went over to the Villas and entered our room, it was love at first sight.
> 
> The room was clean.  It was cool.  It was gorgeous.  It was quiet.  Manna, I'm telling you.  It was the best advertisement for DVC possible.  Though I bought SSR later, VWL was where we always stayed.  Fast forward a few year, and the opportunity to purchase VWL arose, so I jumped at it.  Now, I can't wait for *luv* and I to spend time there every year.  Absolutely love it there!





Kathymford said:


> I like this game!
> 
> Our 2nd trip (ever) to the World and our first full day was at Animal Kingdom, but I had booked the Dessert Party for that evening. My plan was to go back to our room (AKL) and relax and freshen up before heading to MK for Wishes. We were leaving AK and saw a bus sitting there that said AKL on the bus....not looking at the stop it was sitting in (NEWBIES, right?).
> 
> We were so excited to get the bus that quickly. Next thing I know, the bus is driving for way too long, so we figured out we were going somewhere else. That somewhere else was the Lodge and we fell in love. We walked around the lobby, then decided to go take take the boat to MK for our reservations.
> 
> I bought my add-on a few months later.



Loving reading everyones stories about everyone's first times! 


And I love that someone said that they are "squatters"  There are so many resorts I love, I guess I am a full time squatter myself.


----------



## rusafee1183

bluecastle said:


> *Disney Loving Iowan*: Yes, I am a life-long Rangers fan. Grew up in NY and have never even been tempted to change my hockey allegiance.





Disney loving Iowan said:


> So just who is your team?  I would guess the Pens or Rangers.  Don't worry I'm not one to hate on someone for who they like.



So, does this mean I am still allowed to stick around too because I am a die hard Pens fan??  

(Who also doesn't hate anyone.... well, except maybe the Flyers - just a little bit )


----------



## Inkmahm

I haven't been around for awhile again but I'm back!  Reading about all the stress for the employed people makes me happy that I'm still unemployed.  But I know that isn't the right attitude to have and that I need to go back to looking for a job soon.

My knee is healing and I'm looking forward to WDW in March to see how much improved I am over our December trip.  I'm hoping to be able to walk at least some of the time rather than having a scooter every day.  I know it will be just 3 months after my last surgery so I'm trying not to expect the world.

As for our DVC ownership of VWL, I fell in love with the lodge back in 2001 when I stayed there for the first time with my parents and my niece.  I took my parents back again in 2002 with my sister and another niece.  At the time, I had friends trying to convince me that DVC was for me but I wanted to hear nothing about owning a timeshare so I didn't listen.   It was a couple years later when I married and then stayed at the VWL with Dynaguy after buying points at BWV.  We added on points at VWL immediately.  Both of us loved the lodge as well as Animal Kingdom.  As soon as AKV was announced, we got ready to buy points there, too!


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:
			
		

> Come to think of it, how did folks on here come to make VWL their home?  Perhaps you've all mentioned your experience before, so I apologize if this has been asked before.



Great question, and I've enjoyed reading everyone's stories.  Especially Eliza's, I must confess, because it was that post she quoted that introduced her to us Groupies.  I remember it so well,and yes it had to be 6 or 7 years ago by now.  Wow.

My story is a little involved so I'll give the short version.  My family and I were making our first visit to WDW in 1998 and ended up at Wilderness Lodge almost by accident. We fell in love with it and came back in 2000 again.  Like others, I wanted no part of a timeshare, but when Disney started building VWL we knew it was the place for us to buy.  And the rest is history.


----------



## Inkmahm

Off topic- I was watching a Vonage commercial tonight and finally looked it up online.  It seems that we could save a about $28 per month on our phone bill if we switched to vonage and we could keep our old home phone number (important to me.)

Is anyone here a vonage customer?  I see there is a referral bonus of 2 months of servcie to you for referring me and one month of service to me for signing up.  Any takers?  I have Dynaguy checking my research now to make sure it really does make sense for us to switch.

EDIT:  I found someone who uses Vonage and will refer me.  Thanks, everyone!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday WildernessDad!!!!

And congrats on your team winning the Big Game!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

bagsmom
Sounds like fun(and it sounds like my logic, anything to get and extra day at WDW)

rusafee
Hang in there on getting those pts., it will happen if you stick with it

blossomz
Have fun running!  Couldnt think of a better place to do it.  T did the half marathon twice, its a very rewarding experience(she tells me)

Ink
You got me intrigued on Vonage.  Google their reviews, it may be enlightening.


----------



## rusafee1183

sleepydog25 said:


> Love this, and my thoughts exactly!
> 
> *Luv* said I forgot part of the story (though it's more of an epilogue, actually), so here goes.  For *Luv's *first trip with me to WDW we stayed at VWL, and she was smitten. . .with me AND the Lodge .  The intimacy of the WL, in general, and the Villas, in particular, was especially romantic.  Further, though she is a Disney veteran with numerous trips over 20+ years, she had never stayed in a DVC suite.  She loved it!  Shortly after that trip, we began to look into VWL contracts and bought one a couple of years ago in late April.  We wanted to do a Christmas holiday trip (I'd never been at Christmas), and though we had to go on a waitlist, it came through for us less than four months out.  Serendipitous, indeed.
> 
> So, VWL possesses emotional heft to us that other resorts don't.  It's part of the fabric of our relationship, so much so that we'll tie the knot there in July.  And that, as Paul Harvey would say, is the rest of the story.



This is beautiful. My DH and myself came to WDW for our honeymoon, and we have been back every year since. I can't help but feel like that is why it holds such a special place in our hearts. It was where we came when we were the happiest we have ever been. And those feelings come back every time still. 

Congratulations on your wedding in July! When we were just at the Lodge a few weeks ago we saw wedding photos being done in front of the waterfall, and I almost couldn't get a "Congratulations" out to the couple, because I was so teary. It was just so beautiful. 



twinklebug said:


> There's a moose on the loose.... if found call Eliza!
> I'm sure he'll turn up for dinner. You know boys.
> 
> Hmm... my giraffe is gone too.  Need to do some tracking here...
> ETA - my moose is hosted over on photobucket so he's OK, but the giraffe who's MIA was hosted here on the DIS. It looks like someone moved or renamed the photo directory hosting the groupie icons. Time for me all my icons, includint the giraffe on photobucket with my moose.
> 
> ETA to the ETA - caught a new giraffe, and he brought home a zebra buddy  feel free to copy the image location of my moose - I have no intention of deleting or moving him.



Can you tell me where to find the Zebra? I always have such a hard time finding the mascots. I'll add Moosie someday, but I'll wait until it's official and we own there 



Muushka said:


> I can see mooses everywhere.  7th sense????
> 
> Oh yeah, try telling Mr Muush that he is not pronouncing it correctly (drives me nuts, I work with ESL students!).



ESL, like sign language? 

Wait... I'm guessing maybe no since it's a pronounciation thing. 

And I agree about the pronuncing of words. My DH says the word 'warm' like, w-ARM (like the body part) I make fun of him every time. I think it just causes him to say it more....


----------



## Muushka

Inkmahm said:


> You should feel honored to have a tag.  I guess it shows that someone is reading your posts!





I know that they read this thread because one of my tags is from here.


----------



## tea pot

*Happy Birthday WDad !!!*


----------



## tea pot

Happy Belated Birthday DLI





Sorry I missed it 
Hope it was Magical


----------



## DiznyDi

*Happy Birthday Wilderness Dad!*

Hope you're enjoying your day in a most special way!


----------



## DiznyDi

*JT *- read through the thread and see you've had a difficult week.  Know that there are those that care about you and for you.  We're here for you - so vent away.  I hope this week will be better for you.

*blossom* - Good luck on the race! Let us know how you do.  Just to participate would be exciting!

*WELCOME* *rusafee1183*! Always a pleasure to welcome a new Groupie to our little corner of the Dis!  So nice to have you join us!

Can't help you *Ink* about Vonage.  Know absolutely nothing about the company. Hope Dynaguy finds some good and useful information for you.

And *keliblue* so nice to see you again! Your trips sound fabulous.  Mums the word about your 'secret' trip.  Give our greetings to Mark.

Aulani is a mere 12 days away.  While I'm overwhelmed that we'll be going, just a little apprehensive about the construction going on.  DDad brought the suitcases out today.....


----------



## sleepydog25

rusafee1183 said:


> This is beautiful. My DH and myself came to WDW for our honeymoon, and we have been back every year since. I can't help but feel like that is why it holds such a special place in our hearts. It was where we came when we were the happiest we have ever been. And those feelings come back every time still.
> 
> Congratulations on your wedding in July! When we were just at the Lodge a few weeks ago we saw wedding photos being done in front of the waterfall, and I almost couldn't get a "Congratulations" out to the couple, because I was so teary. It was just so beautiful.


 Thanks!  We'll actually get married at the Lodge (4th floor outdoor terrace), then we'll honeymoon on the Dream (our second cruise on that ship).  No doubt, we'll have pics taken in front of the waterfall, as well as many other areas around the Lodge and at other resorts.  

Sorry to hear about the points, but they'll come.  As for the cruise to Alaska, I lived there for four years (Anchorage area) and loved it.  Though I hated to leave, there's no way I could afford to go back and live there now.  Have a great cruise!


----------



## Granny

well, Groupies, I'm switching jobs and in between the jobs DW & I are sneaking in a quick trip to WDW.  We're staying at AKV-Jambo (Standard View)...a first for us as we have only stayed at AKV-Kidani before.  Looking forward to it, and to some down time.  Jimmy....thanks for posting my upcoming trip on page 1.  

Inkmahm...let us know how that Vonage thing works out.  We were thinking of doing away with our land line telephone since we mostly get solicitation calls on it these days.   But I don't think I'm ready to go 100% cellular so any way to cut down costs is welcome.


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> well, Groupies, I'm switching jobs and in between the jobs DW & I are sneaking in a quick trip to WDW.  We're staying at AKV-Jambo (Standard View)...a first for us as we have only stayed at AKV-Kidani before.  Looking forward to it, and to some down time.  Jimmy....thanks for posting my upcoming trip on page 1.
> 
> Inkmahm...let us know how that Vonage thing works out.  We were thinking of doing away with our land line telephone since we mostly get solicitation calls on it these days.   But I don't think I'm ready to go 100% cellular so any way to cut down costs is welcome.



I'm so happy you are squeezing in a trip before your new job.  Best wishes!


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> I'm so happy you are squeezing in a trip before your new job.  Best wishes!



Thanks, Barb.  We are looking forward to it, and we have an annual pass burning a hole in our pocket!  

We'll be sure to drop by WL at least once or twice as we typically have a lunch at Roaring Fork.  I'm assuming that March 2-7 is spring break season since the only rooms available were SSR and AKV.  We are used to going to WDW during crowded times so we know how to enjoy it without a lot of park time.  

And continued prayers for all Groupies, their loved ones and anyone who is needing our prayers that we might not be aware of.  You are such a kind and supportive bunch!


----------



## MiaSRN62




----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Thanks, Barb.  We are looking forward to it, and we have an annual pass burning a hole in our pocket!
> 
> We'll be sure to drop by WL at least once or twice as we typically have a lunch at Roaring Fork.  I'm assuming that March 2-7 is spring break season since the only rooms available were SSR and AKV.  We are used to going to WDW during crowded times so we know how to enjoy it without a lot of park time.
> 
> And continued prayers for all Groupies, their loved ones and anyone who is needing our prayers that we might not be aware of.  You are such a kind and supportive bunch!



Hey Granny
We have been to WDW a few times in March, 1st week is not too bad for crowds.


----------



## blossomz

It's Wilderness Dad's birthday!  Time to celebrate!  HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## bagsmom

Happy Birthday to all!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vacationer1954

I searched the thread but didn't see any results commenting on the Internet service in the villas. Is it accessible everywhere?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

MiaSRN62 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DLI !!!
> I am so sorry I am late....work and school is devouring my soul I think !!! *Jimmytammy*.....completely understand....vent any time !!! I have a feeling many of us feel very similar.
> 
> Hope you had a GREAT day *DLI* !


Thanks Maria!  



rusafee1183 said:


> So, does this mean I am still allowed to stick around too because I am a die hard Pens fan??
> 
> (Who also doesn't hate anyone.... well, except maybe the Flyers - just a little bit )



I understand, you have some reason to be a little bitter.    I think we can all agree though that we are just so glad to have hockey back.


----------



## twinklebug

vacationer1954 said:


> I searched the thread but didn't see any results commenting on the Internet service in the villas. Is it accessible everywhere?



Hi  v_1954, I've not had any issues in the room and I know my son was using his ipod with wifi in the lobby of both the villas and main building. I doubt the signals extend all the way out to the pools, docks and bus areas if that's what you mean by everywhere. Maybe if anyone has a negative report they'll speak up and let you know.


----------



## Muushka

We only use it in the villa, so no can help.

Today I went to the dentist for my temporary crown.  They told me to count on being there for 2 hours.
Last time I was there it was freezing.  Today I brought my warm, fuzzy blanket.  Ended up using it.
Looked like a dork, but a warm dork!


----------



## bagsmom

Muushka said:


> We only use it in the villa, so no can help.
> 
> Today I went to the dentist for my temporary crown.  They told me to count on being there for 2 hours.
> Last time I was there it was freezing.  Today I brought my warm, fuzzy blanket.  Ended up using it.
> Looked like a dork, but a warm dork!



Why is it that dentist's offices are so cold?  Mine is too!!!!!  And when you are sitting still, on nitrous oxide, I swear it is even colder.  (But with the laughing gas, I never really care as much!)


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> We only use it in the villa, so no can help.
> 
> Today I went to the dentist for my temporary crown.  They told me to count on being there for 2 hours.
> Last time I was there it was freezing.  Today I brought my warm, fuzzy blanket.  Ended up using it.
> Looked like a dork, but a warm dork!



Barb
I have seen you many times, and I dont believe you could look dorky


----------



## Muushka

bagsmom said:


> Why is it that dentist's offices are so cold?  Mine is too!!!!!  And when you are sitting still, on nitrous oxide, I swear it is even colder.  (But with the laughing gas, I never really care as much!)



Ah.  Nitrous oxide.  I haven't had that in a long long time.  Enjoyed it though!  I had good old Novocain 



jimmytammy said:


> Barb
> I have seen you many times, and I dont believe you could look dorky



Aw Jimmy, you are a very kind man.
But I did look like a dork. 

Happy Tuesday Groupies!


----------



## wildernessDad

Thanks to all of the birthday well wishers.  Yes, I am officially ancient.  I have reached the minimum retirement age to receive partial social security benefits.  I hope to work until they cart me out, however.  

And the Ravens... how about those purple birds?  I watched the parade from work.  It was crazy in Baltimore.  It will be hard to keep the team together - so many free agents.

I'm going to Orlando with DW and DS to attend the RC Sproul, Ligonier Ministries conference.  Wife talked me into it.  We're staying at OKW.  She and DS usually do it, but I've been to the conference once.  About 3 days worth of the word to equal a month or 2 of Sundays, I'd say.


----------



## Pinkocto

All those people in one place  I was just glad there was no traffic when I headed home at 4. 

Is the conference like camp meeting? Any excuse to get to Disney I say!

Happy Birthday


----------



## Muushka

This has to be a new record for Groupies.

> 24 hours without a post?????

Is everyone OK?????


----------



## blossomz

How in the world??  Lol!


----------



## twokats

Hey, not my fault, I just got home from the cruise on the Disney Magic very very late last night!!!

I have been trying to recoop all day today.

The Port of Galveston was closed so instead of docking at 6:45 am, we finally docked at about 10:30 am.  A good 4 1/2 hours late.  By the time we were cleared and got our luggage and to the vehicle that added another 3 + hours.
By the time we picked up the puppies at doggy daycare it was well after 8 pm before we got home and it had residual fog which we were told was very heavy in our area all day also.

But other than that it was a very nice quick getaway for this time of year.  Of course now all my clients are calling and some had left their information at the house for me.  All in all I am now swamped with work.

I hope all of y'all have been well.  Sunday, I get to make my reservation for the Grand Californian for the September trip.  We went ahead and booked another cruise for April of '14 on the Fantasy.  All in all a very good time.


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome back twokats!!!  Sounds like yall had a great time


----------



## Muushka

Kathy, when things settle, share your cruise with us.  Nice that DCL cruises out of Texas!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Way off topic but I thought my fellow corgi lovers would like this.







My name is Lady Squiggy Frapenstein.


----------



## shwn

Just wanted to say Hi as a potential new VWL owner and hopefully soon to be groupie. I know that I already love the lodge and can't wait to stay there on our new points.

I am currently in about week 2 of ROFR on our first VWL contract. Hoping for the best, but this waiting is killing me (not a patient person)!!!


----------



## blossomz

Too late..once you're here..you qualify as a groupie!!  Welcome Home!  No need to wait until you own! But GOOD LUCK on your ROFR!!


----------



## bagsmom

shwn said:


> Just wanted to say Hi as a potential new VWL owner and hopefully soon to be groupie. I know that I already love the lodge and can't wait to stay there on our new points.
> 
> I am currently in about week 2 of ROFR on our first VWL contract. Hoping for the best, but this waiting is killing me (not a patient person)!!!



How exciting!  I wish we could someday be DVC owners, but for now, renting is the next best thing!  Good luck to you!


----------



## twokats

shwn said:


> Just wanted to say Hi as a potential new VWL owner and hopefully soon to be groupie. I know that I already love the lodge and can't wait to stay there on our new points.
> 
> I am currently in about week 2 of ROFR on our first VWL contract. Hoping for the best, but this waiting is killing me (not a patient person)!!!





blossomz said:


> Too late..once you're here..you qualify as a groupie!!  Welcome Home!  No need to wait until you own! But GOOD LUCK on your ROFR!!



Blossomz is right, you are now one of us!!!

I was a groupie long before I actually owned at VWL.  I bought into DVC back in 2004, but didn't get a VWL contract until 2011, and I have been in the thread a long time.

So grab a moosie and join us often and keep us informed on the status!


----------



## shwn

Thanks for the Welcome! 

I will keep you guys updated as soon as we hear more. I am hoping that a stay in October will work out for us, but I'm not sure it will be available, as it will be past the 7 months window if we close on time (mid March hopefully).


----------



## rusafee1183

Congratulations!! Good luck with ROFR. I'm a new groupie myself, but not lucky enough to find the right contract yet. I'm thinking that we will be VWL voyeurs for a few more years. 

 But, the next contract we buy WILL be there!


----------



## Muushka

*Welcome to the Groupie Board Shwn!!!*

We just love new Groupies!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies shwn!!!!

Good luck on ROFR!!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Welcome shwn!*
Fingers crossed you pass ROFR quickly!


----------



## sechem32

jimmytammy said:
			
		

> Welcome to the groupies shwn!!!!
> 
> Good luck on ROFR!!



OK - for the un-initiated : what's ROFR?  I probably could lurk around and find out, but it's easier to just ask you guys!


----------



## twokats

sechem32 said:


> OK - for the un-initiated : what's ROFR?  I probably could lurk around and find out, but it's easier to just ask you guys!



Right of First Refusal


----------



## jimmytammy

sechem32 said:


> OK - for the un-initiated : what's ROFR?  I probably could lurk around and find out, but it's easier to just ask you guys!



Hey Liz
twokats hit it right on the head, if you try to purchase pts. through a company that re-sells DVC pts., then DVC has to have 1st crack at re-purchasing those pts. before they will allow them to be sold to others.  Im not sure what constitutes DVC to make the purchase or not.  If anyone can enlighten us on DVCs guidelines for ROFR, it would be of interest.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Friday Folks!!!!

I have good news, checked my BP last night and its the 1st time since April that my top # read in the 120s, and my bottom # read in the 70s  My bottom # had been hovering in the 90s, even surpassed 100 a few times.  I dont know if its the addition of a baby aspirin every AM, watching my diet a little closer or a combo, but either way, I was excited!  In my younger days, good news would have been my fav. band was coming to town, now, my BP is down.  Life sure changes in funny ways


----------



## sechem32

jimmytammy said:
			
		

> Hey Liz
> twokats hit it right on the head, if you try to purchase pts. through a company that re-sells DVC pts., then DVC has to have 1st crack at re-purchasing those pts. before they will allow them to be sold to others.  Im not sure what constitutes DVC to make the purchase or not.  If anyone can enlighten us on DVCs guidelines for ROFR, it would be of interest.



thanks twokats and jimmytammy!  I figured it was something with DVC, but since I haven't gotten in to DVC yet, I just couldn't figure out the abbreviation!  Sounds very complicated, but I guess Disney wants to make it easier to buy straight from them.
thanks!!


----------



## sechem32

jimmytammy said:
			
		

> Happy Friday Folks!!!!
> 
> I have good news, checked my BP last night and its the 1st time since April that my top # read in the 120s, and my bottom # read in the 70s  My bottom # had been hovering in the 90s, even surpassed 100 a few times.  I dont know if its the addition of a baby aspirin every AM, watching my diet a little closer or a combo, but either way, I was excited!  In my younger days, good news would have been my fav. band was coming to town, now, my BP is down.  Life sure changes in funny ways



Congrats on your low bp!! You just need to take care of yourself (which it looks like you are!)


----------



## jimmytammy

sechem32 said:


> Congrats on your low bp!! You just need to take care of yourself (which it looks like you are!)



Thanks Liz!


----------



## bagsmom

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Friday Folks!!!!
> 
> I have good news, checked my BP last night and its the 1st time since April that my top # read in the 120s, and my bottom # read in the 70s  My bottom # had been hovering in the 90s, even surpassed 100 a few times.  I dont know if its the addition of a baby aspirin every AM, watching my diet a little closer or a combo, but either way, I was excited!  In my younger days, good news would have been my fav. band was coming to town, now, my BP is down.  Life sure changes in funny ways



That's great!
And no kidding.  My husband and I discussed hemerrhoids (or however you spell it) last night.  GROSS!  Suddenly my son is taller than I am (I swear it happened overnight) and my husband and I have all these "old people" complaints.  And we discuss them!


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Friday Folks!!!!
> 
> I have good news, checked my BP last night and its the 1st time since April that my top # read in the 120s, and my bottom # read in the 70s  My bottom # had been hovering in the 90s, even surpassed 100 a few times.  I dont know if its the addition of a baby aspirin every AM, watching my diet a little closer or a combo, but either way, I was excited! * In my younger days, good news would have been my fav. band was coming to town,* now, my BP is down.  Life sure changes in funny ways



  Ain't that the truth JT.  Absoluely wonderful news on the bp (and yet another sign of life changing,  lol we start talking about our medical conditions).

I'm fanatical about the men folk taking care of themselves.


----------



## eliza61

Any one hear any reports about the new RFID bracelets?  Have they phased them in yet?


----------



## sleepydog25

shwn said:


> Thanks for the Welcome!
> 
> I will keep you guys updated as soon as we hear more. I am hoping that a stay in October will work out for us, but I'm not sure it will be available, as it will be past the 7 months window if we close on time (mid March hopefully).


When we bought VWL three years ago, we didn't close until late April, and we had to go on a waitlist for our early December trip (holiday season at VWL is tough to come by unless you own there).  However, the waitlist did come through a few months later.  All that to say that I believe pixie dust will follow you on this journey.  ROFR is annoying, to be sure, but I'm confident that will pan out as well.  Good luck and welcome!


----------



## DiznyDi

JT: Great news about your BP! Keep up the good work; diet, exercise, plenty of water and most importantly take time for yourself whether that be reading a book, baking a cake or taking Tammy on a hot date. 

DDad and I have similar issues; arthritis, adult onset asthma among others.  Our 58th year has not been kind to us.  We can only hope 59 is better!

One week from today we'll be at Aulani!


----------



## bagsmom

eliza61 said:


> Any one hear any reports about the new RFID bracelets?  Have they phased them in yet?



Hey Eliza!  I have heard that it is still coming out in phases -- and something about only tickets purchased through Disney.

I've been pricing out our tickets, and although Disney is more than Undercover Tourist, I may use Disney, just to up the chances of getting the "new" tickets.  One thing I read was that even the folks who didn't have bracelets, but had the new plastic tickets, got to go through the quick entry turnstile.

There's so much sketchy information about all this out there right now... who knows!  But I'm guessing that getting tickets from Disney couldn't hurt.


----------



## shwn

sleepydog25 said:


> When we bought VWL three years ago, we didn't close until late April, and we had to go on a waitlist for our early December trip (holiday season at VWL is tough to come by unless you own there).  However, the waitlist did come through a few months later.  All that to say that I believe pixie dust will follow you on this journey.  ROFR is annoying, to be sure, but I'm confident that will pan out as well.  Good luck and welcome!



Thanks for the good wishes. The holidays are our favorite time at VWL, which was the main reason we wanted to buy there! And actually, thinking about it, anytime is my favorite at the WL...but still working on my wife! She is slowly coming around to love it as much as me.


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Friday Folks!!!!
> 
> I have good news, checked my BP last night and its the 1st time since April that my top # read in the 120s, and my bottom # read in the 70s  My bottom # had been hovering in the 90s, even surpassed 100 a few times.  I dont know if its the addition of a baby aspirin every AM, watching my diet a little closer or a combo, but either way, I was excited!  In my younger days, good news would have been my fav. band was coming to town, now, my BP is down.  Life sure changes in funny ways



Hey, that is great news!  Not Van Halen, but good news!


----------



## blossomz

Awesome news JT!!!!


----------



## Muushka

Best wishes for our Groupies (Tea Pot and others) in the path of that huge storm.


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> Best wishes for our Groupies (Tea Pot and others) in the path of that huge storm.



Hey Muush,
Do you still have family in Boston?  Everyone ok?


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> Hey Muush,
> Do you still have family in Boston?  Everyone ok?



Hi E 

I called my sister today (RI) and she has a plan and my cousin is in Boston, he hasn't checked in yet.

It's going to affect lots of people, everyone got everything prepared??


----------



## bagsmom

Muushka said:


> Hi E
> 
> I called my sister today (RI) and she has a plan and my cousin is in Boston, he hasn't checked in yet.
> 
> It's going to affect lots of people, everyone got everything prepared??



This is the blizzard, right?  I don't watch the news -- seems like all we have on are kid channels!

I hope everyone will be fine.  I guess the main concern is power outages and cold?

I wish we could take a little of their snow and enjoy it down here.  They have too much, and we have none!

To all the eskimo groupies -- stay warm and safe!


----------



## tea pot

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Friday Folks!!!!
> 
> I have good news, checked my BP last night and its the 1st time since April that my top # read in the 120s, and my bottom # read in the 70s  My bottom # had been hovering in the 90s, even surpassed 100 a few times.  I don't know if its the addition of a baby aspirin every AM, watching my diet a little closer or a combo, but either way, I was excited!  In my younger days, good news would have been my fav. band was coming to town, now, my BP is down.  Life sure changes in funny ways






DiznyDi said:


> JT: Great news about your BP! Keep up the good work; diet, exercise, plenty of water and most importantly take time for yourself whether that be reading a book, baking a cake or taking Tammy on a hot date.
> 
> DDad and I have similar issues; arthritis, adult onset asthma among others.  Our 58th year has not been kind to us.  We can only hope 59 is better!
> 
> One week from today we'll be at Aulani!



That's such good news Jimmy I agree with Di's advise 

Prayers and Pixie Dust coming your way.

Di and Dad Hope your both feeling better as well...and of course Mahalo
Have a wonderful magical trip 




Muushka said:


> Best wishes for our Groupies (Tea Pot and others) in the path of that huge storm.



Thanks Muushka for thinking of us. 

My kids are all home and hunkered down for the storm.
but the big guy and I are here in Sunny Florida (next door to my middle daughter)  praying for those in the path of the storm.

My heart especially goes out to those working in the hospitals, the police, and fire dept. it will be one rough weekend.

I've been trying to read back and *wow* how many* new groupies *we have.
*Welcome to the best and most supportive thread on the DIS*!
looking forward to getting to know you all!

take care groupies


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Friday Folks!!!!
> 
> I have good news, checked my BP last night and its the 1st time since April that my top # read in the 120s, and my bottom # read in the 70s  My bottom # had been hovering in the 90s, even surpassed 100 a few times.  I dont know if its the addition of a baby aspirin every AM, watching my diet a little closer or a combo, but either way, I was excited!  In my younger days, good news would have been my fav. band was coming to town, now, my BP is down.  Life sure changes in funny ways



My BP is usually low, high for me is the mid 120s and mid 70s on the bottom.  DH on the other hand can have 139/80 with medication.  I can only imagine what it would be without meds.  He has been as high as 200/100.  The doctors were amazed.

But keep a check on yours and I hope you keep doing well.



bagsmom said:


> That's great!
> And no kidding.  My husband and I discussed hemerrhoids (or however you spell it) last night.  GROSS!  Suddenly my son is taller than I am (I swear it happened overnight) and my husband and I have all these "old people" complaints.  And we discuss them!



Been there done that!!!!  It was never discussed when I had them during pregnancy, but my DH had hemorrhoids, he wanted to know all about them and what to expect.  Luckily the kids were in their rooms!



DiznyDi said:


> JT: Great news about your BP! Keep up the good work; diet, exercise, plenty of water and most importantly take time for yourself whether that be reading a book, baking a cake or taking Tammy on a hot date.
> 
> DDad and I have similar issues; arthritis, adult onset asthma among others.  Our 58th year has not been kind to us.  We can only hope 59 is better!
> 
> One week from today we'll be at Aulani!



Enjoy yourselves and bring back lots of pictures to show me.  That resort is also on my bucket list.  

I knew we were close in the years dept, but looks like y'all are closer than I thought!



bagsmom said:


> Hey Eliza!  I have heard that it is still coming out in phases -- and something about only tickets purchased through Disney.
> 
> I've been pricing out our tickets, and although Disney is more than Undercover Tourist, I may use Disney, just to up the chances of getting the "new" tickets.  One thing I read was that even the folks who didn't have bracelets, but had the new plastic tickets, got to go through the quick entry turnstile.
> 
> There's so much sketchy information about all this out there right now... who knows!  But I'm guessing that getting tickets from Disney couldn't hurt.



I have always bought my annual passes from Disney to get the DVC discount, but when I just need a few days I order from Undercover Tourist.  Whoever finds out about the new tickets first, let us know.



Muushka said:


> Best wishes for our Groupies (Tea Pot and others) in the path of that huge storm.



I agree, best wishes and prayers for safety.  We had a good day here in Texas.  Just a very slight nip, but the sun made it very comfortable.  We have already had more snow here than we are used to and it was just a few inches each time, I can't imagine a few feet.  Does not comprehend in my mind!!!



tea pot said:


> My kids are all home and hunkered down for the storm.
> but the big guy and I are here in Sunny Florida (next door to my middle daughter)  praying for those in the path of the storm.
> 
> My heart especially goes out to those working in the hospitals, the police, and fire dept. it will be one rough weekend.
> 
> I've been trying to read back and *wow* how many* new groupies *we have.
> *Welcome to the best and most supportive thread on the DIS*!
> looking forward to getting to know you all!
> 
> take care groupies



Glad you are enjoying Sunny Florida.  Have a great time and we will keep your kids in our thoughts.


Groupies, I think I have created a monster!  My dear darling husband told me today that he thought we ought to take another cruise before the Wonder Panama Canal one we have for September so that we would be Gold status before then.  To appease him I looked up the prices and ones that would work with my schedule and I could tell he was ready, but I told him there was an issue of money and I already had 3 vacations scheduled for 2013 and I thought my boss would kill me if I told him I would be taking a 4th.  As I said. . . . a monster!!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks for all the kind words and advise, which is very much appreciated.  

Well wishes to those who are dealing with the NE storms.


----------



## Corinne

DiznyDi said:


> One week from today we'll be at Aulani!



ohhhhhh, *Di & Dad*lucky!!!!!!!!!!! We are snowed in.


----------



## Muushka

bagsmom said:


> This is the blizzard, right?  I don't watch the news -- seems like all we have on are kid channels!
> 
> I hope everyone will be fine.  I guess the main concern is power outages and cold?
> 
> I wish we could take a little of their snow and enjoy it down here.  They have too much, and we have none!
> 
> To all the eskimo groupies -- stay warm and safe!



Yup, Nemo, the Blizzard 



tea pot said:


> That's such good news Jimmy I agree with Di's advise
> 
> Prayers and Pixie Dust coming your way.
> 
> Di and Dad Hope your both feeling better as well...and of course Mahalo
> Have a wonderful magical trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Muushka for thinking of us.
> 
> My kids are all home and hunkered down for the storm.
> but the big guy and I are here in Sunny Florida (next door to my middle daughter)  praying for those in the path of the storm.
> 
> My heart especially goes out to those working in the hospitals, the police, and fire dept. it will be one rough weekend.
> 
> I've been trying to read back and *wow* how many* new groupies *we have.
> *Welcome to the best and most supportive thread on the DIS*!
> looking forward to getting to know you all!
> 
> take care groupies



I forgot you are in FL!!  Go TP!!!



twokats said:


> My BP is usually low, high for me is the mid 120s and mid 70s on the bottom.  DH on the other hand can have 139/80 with medication.  I can only imagine what it would be without meds.  He has been as high as 200/100.  The doctors were amazed.
> 
> But keep a check on yours and I hope you keep doing well.
> 
> 
> 
> Been there done that!!!!  It was never discussed when I had them during pregnancy, but my DH had hemorrhoids, he wanted to know all about them and what to expect.  Luckily the kids were in their rooms!
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy yourselves and bring back lots of pictures to show me.  That resort is also on my bucket list.
> 
> I knew we were close in the years dept, but looks like y'all are closer than I thought!
> 
> 
> 
> I have always bought my annual passes from Disney to get the DVC discount, but when I just need a few days I order from Undercover Tourist.  Whoever finds out about the new tickets first, let us know.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, best wishes and prayers for safety.  We had a good day here in Texas.  Just a very slight nip, but the sun made it very comfortable.  We have already had more snow here than we are used to and it was just a few inches each time, I can't imagine a few feet.  Does not comprehend in my mind!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you are enjoying Sunny Florida.  Have a great time and we will keep your kids in our thoughts.
> 
> 
> Groupies, I think I have created a monster!  My dear darling husband told me today that he thought we ought to take another cruise before the Wonder Panama Canal one we have for September so that we would be Gold status before then.  To appease him I looked up the prices and ones that would work with my schedule and I could tell he was ready, but I told him there was an issue of money and I already had 3 vacations scheduled for 2013 and I thought my boss would kill me if I told him I would be taking a 4th.  As I said. . . . a monster!!!!!



i also have a self created monster, Chuck, the cruise monster!  But I agree with him.  I love my cruises!



Corinne said:


> ohhhhhh, *Di & Dad*lucky!!!!!!!!!!! We are snowed in.



Good luck Corinne!  I hope it melts quickly!


----------



## jimmytammy

Barb
You know you got a great thing going when you are both on the same page about where and what to do on vacation!  Sounds really familiar


BTW
We have a kitty who is really sick.  Took her to the vet this AM.  She has been lethargic the past 1.5 days, not herself.  Her white cell count is way high.  Vet gave her and anti biotic and fluids.  I know a lot of you have pets, and know how it feels, so for those so inclined, I ask for prayer on her behalf.


----------



## twinmom108

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Oooooo - a Corgi puppy!!!  You must post a picture!
> 
> Let's see if I can get the directions correct to add the wiggling corgi to your signature -
> 
> First - right click on the picture in my signature line and copy the location of the .gif file.
> 
> Second - click on the UserCP link located above to the left then click on the Edit Signature link on the left side of the page.
> 
> Third - click on the little yellow mountain looking icon above the area to post in which is the insert image icon, paste the link you copied into the box that pops up, hit OK to close the box and then when you save or preview the signature you should have the Corgi bottom wiggling at you!



Finally success at adding the corgi "wiggly butt" to my signature.  Thank you Kathy!!  Now I need to know how to add pics to the DIS so I can post a pic or 2 of my Dante.  I've had others try to help me before, but I'm so technologically challenged, that I've never been successful at adding any pics.  Anyone willing to help me this time?


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> Barb
> You know you got a great thing going when you are both on the same page about where and what to do on vacation!  Sounds really familiar
> 
> 
> BTW
> We have a kitty who is really sick.  Took her to the vet this AM.  She has been lethargic the past 1.5 days, not herself.  Her white cell count is way high.  Vet gave her and anti biotic and fluids.  I know a lot of you have pets, and know how it feels, so for those so inclined, I ask for prayer on her behalf.



You ask and you receive.  I remember when my cat, Oreo, got sick, but we were not able to save her due to her age.

But last summer when Jasmine lost her puppies, the groupies gave me all sorts of pixie dust and prayers.  Yes, these little beings are our life just like our kids and when they hurt, we hurt.


----------



## bagsmom

jimmytammy said:


> Barb
> You know you got a great thing going when you are both on the same page about where and what to do on vacation!  Sounds really familiar
> 
> 
> BTW
> We have a kitty who is really sick.  Took her to the vet this AM.  She has been lethargic the past 1.5 days, not herself.  Her white cell count is way high.  Vet gave her and anti biotic and fluids.  I know a lot of you have pets, and know how it feels, so for those so inclined, I ask for prayer on her behalf.



I sure will!  We lost our 19 year old girl kitty around turkey day.  Her brother - also 19 - was the very sick one -- on all sorts of meds and super skinny.  Well, she just keeled over while eating her breakfast.  Total surprise!  Now we are just enjoying whatever time we have left with him.  It is like living with a deaf old man.  I will say prayers for your kitty.  Our animals are such good friends to us!  I can't imagine not having one in the house!  Let us know how things go!


----------



## Muushka

twinmom108 said:


> Finally success at adding the corgi "wiggly butt" to my signature.  Thank you Kathy!!  Now I need to know how to add pics to the DIS so I can post a pic or 2 of my Dante.  I've had others try to help me before, but I'm so technologically challenged, that I've never been successful at adding any pics.  Anyone willing to help me this time?



You need some sort of online photo posting thingy like photobucket.  I need to sign up for one.
Others that do it will help, I'm sure!


Jimmy and Tammy and Casey and Kristian, I hope your kitty gets better soon.  Let us hear.


----------



## rusafee1183

jimmytammy said:


> Barb
> You know you got a great thing going when you are both on the same page about where and what to do on vacation!  Sounds really familiar
> 
> 
> BTW
> We have a kitty who is really sick.  Took her to the vet this AM.  She has been lethargic the past 1.5 days, not herself.  Her white cell count is way high.  Vet gave her and anti biotic and fluids.  I know a lot of you have pets, and know how it feels, so for those so inclined, I ask for prayer on her behalf.



    

My DH and I have 3 kitties that are like our children, and we have been through some ups and downs with all of them. We always work through it, but every time I am a wreck so I definitely understand what you're going through. I'll be praying for you and your "fur baby". 

Heather


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey Folks
Thank you for all the prayers on behalf of our kitty.  She was on Ts shoulder this AM for 2 hrs, so she at least came out of hiding.  She is drinking a little water, still no food yet, but is urinating, so thats a plus.  She looks a like she has little more life in her than yesterday, but still a ways to go to be back to her norm.


----------



## horselover

Hi groupies!  Remember me?   I'm the one that promised it would be soon I'd be posting pictures from our Christmas trip?  Yeah that didn't work out so well.  Sorry!  I've been so busy with work I just haven't had the time.  Finally have a few minutes so I wanted to pop in quickly.  I had mentioned way back when that we had some issues.  It all stemmed from using 2 different member numbers.  Despite being assured by MS the reservations were linked (they were) & we'd have no problems we definitely did have problems.  I don't know who's at fault here MS or WL but they do have a problem that needs to be addressed.  It took us an hour to check in.  They had to cancel our reservation in the back & rebook it because it was linked according to WL.  Once they finally fixed it we were assured by the CM everything was fine.  It showed as one reservation & we didn't have to move or check out & check back in again on 12/24.  Wrong!  We did have a you're checking out receipt on our door on the 24th.       Took 3 separate trips to the desk that day to fix the problem.          I was not a happy camper.  It messed up our housekeeping too despite assurance that also would not happen.  We didn't find out until our last day which should have been our T&T day (never got it) that the we never received our full cleaning on the 4th day.  We only got T&T service.   Gross!  We spent 8 nights/9 days in that room & it was never cleaned.          A few maintenance issues with the room as well.  Despite all that we did  have one of our best trips ever.  It was so good in fact one Christmas day we added another night to our stay!      We had to move to OKW for the last night though because there was no availability at VWL.  No big surprise there.

I'm thrilled to report that after trying for 4 years we finally got to be Flag Family!             To make it even more special it was on 12/24.  That was the highlight of the day with all the room issues we had.  So without further adieu some pictures!

Never get tired of seeing this.  It helped me control my temper at the check-in desk too.





One of my favorite pictures from the trip.  Took this from the boat dock before we headed to MK for a 7:00 a.m. rope drop.  I managed to capture all 3 modes of transportation.





Family portrait in front of the WL tree.  Yes, my 14 y.o. is taller then me.


----------



## horselover

Ranger Jack was really great.  I admit I did tear up when I saw Ranger Stan's I am Disney picture hanging on the wall leading to the roof.   

DS12 raising the American flag










DS14 raising state of FL flag





Here I am raising the WDW flag





DH raising the DVC flag





The boys raised the WL flag together





What a view from up there!


----------



## horselover

I had no idea the roof of the Trout Pass bar had this design on it.  I've never noticed it from ground level.





And the family portrait





We didn't go to a park on Christmas day & we had a wonderful low-key day.  Slept in.  Opened gifts.  Went for a walk down the lake path behind the villas (thanks Sleepydog!).  Had a nice brunch in the room.  Went mini-golfing in the afternoon followed by sundaes at Beaches & Cream.  Ended the day with dinner in the room & a movie rental from the mercantile.  A perfect day.

Pictures from our nature walk










This simple shot makes me teary every time  I look at it.  They grow up so fast & before you know it they really will be walking around the bend into their own lives.   





Watch out for pirates!


----------



## horselover

Just a few more shots.

It's very difficult to get a clear shot of the Lodge from the path.  Too many tall trees & overgrowth.  This was the best I could do.  I like it though.





Look it's a hidden Mickey!





Practicing their best tree pose





Teenagers are so much nicer when they're on vacation!















That's all!


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> Hey Folks
> Thank you for all the prayers on behalf of our kitty.  She was on Ts shoulder this AM for 2 hrs, so she at least came out of hiding.  She is drinking a little water, still no food yet, but is urinating, so thats a plus.  She looks a like she has little more life in her than yesterday, but still a ways to go to be back to her norm.



Prayers for your kitty Jimmy.


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> Just a few more shots.
> 
> It's very difficult to get a clear shot of the Lodge from the path. Too many tall trees & overgrowth. This was the best I could do. I like it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look it's a hidden Mickey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Practicing their best tree pose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teenagers are so much nicer when they're on vacation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all!


Loved your photos, especially those along the nature trail.  I'm so glad you "discovered" it on this trip.  It's just so serene and, as you so beautifully captured in your pics, it has superb views of the Lodge.  You're right about how quickly kids grow up and the tug of emotions seeing them grow and develop their own personas.  Loved that shot, too.  And, I don't know that I've ever seen a picture capture all three modes of transportation at once--superb!  Your pics sure make me want to be at Disney right now.  Thanks!


----------



## jimmytammy

Love the pics Julie!!
Wasnt it great being FF?  And what a perfect day for it, weather, though it may have been cool, looked just perfect! Stan was there in Spirit with you folks, he was a groupie at heart


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> Loved your photos, especially those along the nature trail.  I'm so glad you "discovered" it on this trip.  It's just so serene and, as you so beautifully captured in your pics, it has superb views of the Lodge.  You're right about how quickly kids grow up and the tug of emotions seeing them grow and develop their own personas.  Loved that shot, too.  And, I don't know that I've ever seen a picture capture all three modes of transportation at once--superb!  Your pics sure make me want to be at Disney right now.  Thanks!



Thanks!  It was so peaceful & serene.  We didn't see another soul on the path but we did see some deer.  Not quick enough with my camera though.  The sounds of the train & the boat horns could be heard as well.  Just lovely.               We'll definitely be making this a tradition.



jimmytammy said:


> Love the pics Julie!!
> Wasnt it great being FF?  And what a perfect day for it, weather, though it may have been cool, looked just perfect! Stan was there in Spirit with you folks, he was a groupie at heart



It was so great being flag family!  It was a long time coming but worth the wait.  A very special memory for sure.  Sending you a PM for the vacation list!  Looks like we'll be overlapping a couple folks in Oct. & Dec.!


----------



## Kathymford

I loved seeing the photos of being a flag family!! I would love to do that, but alas my kids are dogs and must stay home!  maybe in the future!


----------



## Linda67

Horselover - thanks so much for taking the time to post your pictures  

My husband and I are going to be saying at VWL in December this year and it makes me so excited to see your wonderful photos!

We had the pleasure of Ranger Jack looking after us when we were flag family a couple of years ago and he was delightful 

I love this thread - gives me with that "lodge feeling" from all the way out in England


----------



## horselover

Kathymford said:


> I loved seeing the photos of being a flag family!! I would love to do that, but alas my kids are dogs and must stay home!  maybe in the future!



You don't have to have kids to be flag family.  Sign up if you can.  You won't regret it.


----------



## bagsmom

Thanks for sharing the pictures, Horselover!  How fun!  My two boys are about 1 1/2 years behind yours.  I'm already noticing my oldest start to withdraw into teenager mode, and he's not even there yet!  Luckily, I think we'll be going back to WDW just in time -- while one is still not "too cool" for the magic!  (I'm going to force the big one to have fun!)  No, I'm kidding.  He will have fun!  But you are right about seeing them grow and change.  My DH is not a Disney weirdo and he doesn't quite understand why I am so frantic to get them back to Disney this year, before they go into that next stage.

Hey -- can I ask you about your photo of the water -- caption said you were taking the boat for 7 a.m. rope drop.  I had read that the boats only start running a half hour before opening.  We are early birds who like to be there an hour before opening, so we figured we'd have to take a cab to the Contemporary and walk.  Any thoughts on this?  Anyone?

I just loved your pictures of your lovely family!  I don't know how I'm going to stand waiting for summer!  I might just explode before we get there!


----------



## bagsmom

Have any of you done the less intense version of Mission Space?  How is it?  About like Star Tours?  Or worse?  Thanks!


----------



## twokats

bagsmom said:


> Have any of you done the less intense version of Mission Space?  How is it?  About like Star Tours?  Or worse?  Thanks!



We do the less intenese and have no problem with it. My mother even did it back in 2009 and we thought she wouldn't like it and it was her favorite.  Totally different from Star Tours since Mission Space is in a smaller space.


----------



## horselover

bagsmom said:


> Hey -- can I ask you about your photo of the water -- caption said you were taking the boat for 7 a.m. rope drop.  I had read that the boats only start running a half hour before opening.  We are early birds who like to be there an hour before opening, so we figured we'd have to take a cab to the Contemporary and walk.  Any thoughts on this?  Anyone?
> 
> I just loved your pictures of your lovely family!  I don't know how I'm going to stand waiting for summer!  I might just explode before we get there!



Thank you!  Yes, boats start 30 min. before park opening.  I think we may have been on the 1st boat over when I took that transportation shot but I'm not positive.  Not sure if the buses start running earlier.  We never take the bus unless the weather is bad.

Also, we've only done the green version of Mission Space but I thought it was fine.  No more intense then Star Tours.


----------



## tea pot

*Jimmy*
Prayers for your Little Kitty  
We have 3 as you know, and the last little one has had many issues
but they are so worth it, our Bundles of Furry Blessings.

*Horselover*
Thanks for the Wonderful Pics 
Love the family shots, yes yes they do grow up so fast
 Treasure those moments even the teenage ones.


----------



## jimmytammy

Bailey is slowly getting back to her old self.  She ate 2 small treats, 1st food since Wed night.  She drank more water today than yesterday.  She is sitting on moms lap, which she hasnt done much of since Thurs.  SO she is slowly getting there.

Thanks for all your prayers, as God says, if he cares for the birds of the sky, why wouldnt he care for our needs, and in this case, for a tiny kitty.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Thank you for the pictures, horselover!

Bobbi


----------



## sechem32

jimmytammy said:
			
		

> Bailey is slowly getting back to her old self.  She ate 2 small treats, 1st food since Wed night.  She drank more water today than yesterday.  She is sitting on moms lap, which she hasnt done much of since Thurs.  SO she is slowly getting there.
> 
> Thanks for all your prayers, as God says, if he cares for the birds of the sky, why wouldnt he care for our needs, and in this case, for a tiny kitty.



JT - so happy Bailey is getting better!  I hope she's back to normal soon!


----------



## twokats

Jimmy,
I tried to pm you some additional dates for us and it told me you have exceeded your limit!!!

Glad the kitty is getting better, I know that is a weight off y'alls mind.


----------



## jimmytammy

sechem32 said:


> JT - so happy Bailey is getting better!  I hope she's back to normal soon!



Thanks Liz!
BTW, Tues night is the big night
sechem32, wfc4life and the jimmytammy family are headed to see Mary Poppins show in Durham!! Cant wait!!


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats said:


> Jimmy,
> I tried to pm you some additional dates for us and it told me you have exceeded your limit!!!
> 
> Glad the kitty is getting better, I know that is a weight off y'alls mind.


Thanks Kathy!!

And sorry about the PM, got it cleaned up a bit, so if you dont mind, try again.  I got an email from the DIS this AM about it


----------



## bagsmom

jimmytammy said:


> bailey is slowly getting back to her old self.  She ate 2 small treats, 1st food since wed night.  She drank more water today than yesterday.  She is sitting on moms lap, which she hasnt done much of since thurs.  So she is slowly getting there.
> 
> Thanks for all your prayers, as god says, if he cares for the birds of the sky, why wouldnt he care for our needs, and in this case, for a tiny kitty.



hooray!


----------



## bagsmom

This is as it stands now.  We are going mid June!  I'd love your thoughts!

Friday -- arrive at Contemporary about 2:00!  It's a surprise!  Rest a little and eat something, probably.  Around 5, walk over to MK for a couple of rides and spend a couple hours people watching as we stake out our spot for parade and fireworks.

Saturday -- sleep in.  Low crowd day at MK!  Enjoy park from 11:00 till 2:00.  Head over to the LODGE!  YAY!  Spend time enjoying VWL.  Swim.

Sunday -- Do Epcot with a break around lunchtime at VWL.  Return to Epcot 4 to 7:30.  Come back to have a restful evening and decent bedtime.  

Monday -- Early arrival at Blizzard Beach -- bring a lunch.  Return to lodge around 1:30.  Evening - go over to Animal Kingdom Lodge and be nosy.  Early bed.

Tuesday -- Magic Kingdom till about 2:00.  Back to Lodge for a very long break -- about 5 hours.  Swim.  Chill.  Around 7:00, go to FW for Chip and Dale singalong and movie.  Late night.

Wed -- Sleep in.  Dad's day off.  Bike ride, swim, explore FW, hidden Mickey hunt at lodge...  etc.

Thursday -- EMH day at MK -- very early!  Last day for MK -- stay till around 3:00.  It's our anniversary.  Do something low key, cheap, and romantic at VWL in evening.  Picnic on beach?

Friday -- DHS most of the day.  Return for Fantasmic if they have it.

Saturday -- sleep in and go home.

I know we are using tickets sort of wastefully on Friday and Saturday, but the cost of 6 days of tickets isn't much more than 4, so I won't mind.  I've tried to make it so that we aren't completely exhausting ourselves by staying in the parks from morning till night -- trying to balance late nights with restful mornings and vice versa.  I want to go nooooooowwwwww!


----------



## sleepydog25

bagsmom said:


> This is as it stands now. We are going mid June! I'd love your thoughts!
> 
> Friday -- arrive at Contemporary about 2:00! It's a surprise! Rest a little and eat something, probably. Around 5, walk over to MK for a couple of rides and spend a couple hours people watching as we stake out our spot for parade and fireworks.
> 
> *Saturday -- sleep in. Low crowd day at MK! Enjoy park from 11:00 till 2:00. Head over to the LODGE! YAY! Spend time enjoying VWL. Swim.*
> 
> Sunday -- Do Epcot with a break around lunchtime at VWL. Return to Epcot 4 to 7:30. Come back to have a restful evening and decent bedtime.
> 
> Monday -- Early arrival at Blizzard Beach -- bring a lunch. Return to lodge around 1:30. Evening - go over to Animal Kingdom Lodge and be nosy. Early bed.
> 
> Tuesday -- Magic Kingdom till about 2:00. Back to Lodge for a very long break -- about 5 hours. Swim. Chill. Around 7:00, go to FW for Chip and Dale singalong and movie. Late night.
> 
> Wed -- Sleep in. Dad's day off. Bike ride, swim, explore FW, hidden Mickey hunt at lodge... etc.
> 
> Thursday -- EMH day at MK -- very early! Last day for MK -- stay till around 3:00. It's our anniversary. Do something low key, cheap, and romantic at VWL in evening. Picnic on beach?
> 
> Friday -- DHS most of the day. Return for Fantasmic if they have it.
> 
> Saturday -- sleep in and go home.
> 
> I know we are using tickets sort of wastefully on Friday and Saturday, but the cost of 6 days of tickets isn't much more than 4, so I won't mind. I've tried to make it so that we aren't completely exhausting ourselves by staying in the parks from morning till night -- trying to balance late nights with restful mornings and vice versa. I want to go nooooooowwwwww!


Not sure we could sleep in and hit MK "late" on the first full day we're at the World.  Even a so-called low crowd day at MK is going to seem crowded by 11 a.m.    As for your romantic evening at VWL on that Thursday, the beach picnic is a marvelous idea.  You should be able to catch some of Wishes and the EWP from the beach to boot.  Have fun!


----------



## horselover

bagsmom said:


> This is as it stands now.  We are going mid June!  I'd love your thoughts!
> 
> Friday -- arrive at Contemporary about 2:00!  It's a surprise!  Rest a little and eat something, probably.  Around 5, walk over to MK for a couple of rides and spend a couple hours people watching as we stake out our spot for parade and fireworks.
> 
> Saturday -- sleep in.  Low crowd day at MK!  Enjoy park from 11:00 till 2:00.  Head over to the LODGE!  YAY!  Spend time enjoying VWL.  Swim.
> 
> Sunday -- Do Epcot with a break around lunchtime at VWL.  Return to Epcot 4 to 7:30.  Come back to have a restful evening and decent bedtime.
> 
> Monday -- *Early arrival at Blizzard Beach -- bring a lunch.  Return to lodge around 1:30. * Evening - go over to Animal Kingdom Lodge and be nosy.  Early bed.
> 
> Tuesday -- Magic Kingdom till about 2:00.  Back to Lodge for a very long break -- about 5 hours.  Swim.  Chill.  Around 7:00, go to FW for Chip and Dale singalong and movie.  Late night.
> 
> Wed -- Sleep in.  Dad's day off.  Bike ride, swim, explore FW, hidden Mickey hunt at lodge...  etc.
> 
> Thursday -- EMH day at MK -- very early!  Last day for MK -- stay till around 3:00.  It's our anniversary.  Do something low key, cheap, and romantic at VWL in evening.  Picnic on beach?
> 
> Friday -- DHS most of the day.  Return for Fantasmic if they have it.
> 
> Saturday -- sleep in and go home.
> 
> I know we are using tickets sort of wastefully on Friday and Saturday, but the cost of 6 days of tickets isn't much more than 4, so I won't mind.  I've tried to make it so that we aren't completely exhausting ourselves by staying in the parks from morning till night -- trying to balance late nights with restful mornings and vice versa.  I want to go nooooooowwwwww!



I'm curious why you're only planning 1/2 a day at BB?  When we do the water parks (love!) we can hardly tear ourselves away at 3:00 or 4:00 & we get there at park opening.  Have you been to BB before?


----------



## bagsmom

Well -- one of my "assignments" for this trip is to ensure that we don't overdo any of our days.  No one in my group could handle a morning to night day anywhere without needing a full day of recovery!  We are wimpy.  AND -- silly to be going to Florida, I know -- we are not good in the heat and sun.  The water park day especially will be super tiring.  By the time it gets really hot, we'll all be done!  We're the early in, early out type.  My 7th grader is ready for bed before 8:30!  (Of course, his school starts at 7 a.m.)  We're not go-go-goers.

My scheduling is my attempt to make the husband happy (he would rather just be at Fort Wilderness, lolling about, skipping parks entirely!)  It's the compromise thing.  Also, I think we'll also be much cheerier if we don't overdo it.  The Magic will only take us so far before we hit the wall.  We're all a bunch of houseplants who love the a/c, so Florida in the summer will sap us!  (Again, WHY are we going to WDW, you might ask!)

Sleepy -- our initial plans didn't even include any park time on Friday (bonus night) or Saturday.  When I priced out the tickets, I saw that there wasn't much difference between 4 day and 6 day tickets.  So these are just icing on the cake.  The Unofficial Guide says that first Saturday will be a crowd level of only FOUR!  Cool!  So I thought I'd just get the extra ticket and burn it up for about 3 hours between check out and check in.  We'll be tired from the fireworks the night before, so we'll just sleep in and walk over.  Since it's just "extra", I figured we'd use the lines app and see what things we could do between check out and check in.  Being able to walk over from the hotel will be a treat!  I thought, "why not?"  I feel like we are being so frivolous, but it will let us do all we want to do in "small bites."

Go ahead -- say it.  We are just weenie wimps.  But I know what will happen if we over do it.  It won't be pretty!

Everything I plan revolves around keeping everyone happy -- getting park time in without doing full days.  All those tips you read in guide books -- for toddlers -- those apply to me planning for my husband.  Take lots of breaks -- don't do full days without restful days in between -- pack snacks...  He's not a theme park sort of guy anyway, so this is my solution.    I think that partial days with low key evenings will let us be there the full week without burning out too soon.  This way, we'll have time to do some of the relaxing stuff too.  (Also, we are doing most of our eating out of the cooler and in our room, so full days aren't as conducive to that.)

I am getting really excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

As a matter of fact, the anniversary night idea -- I know that after being at MK so long, we will be WAY too tired to go anywhere.  I had a bunch of other ideas, but they all involved dressing up and going.  I think just being able to chill out at the lodge will be really nice.  We can swim -- later let the kids dig in the sand -- the next day is our really full day at DHS if we end up doing Fantasmic.  We'll need to be rested.

My husband and I are ready for Senior Citizen-hood.  So are my kids!!!!!!!  I could give the older one Coca-Cola and keep him zooming on caffeine, I suppose.  But the other two don't like it.

Where should we get our picnic food, I wonder?  I am determined not to cook dinner on my anniversary!!!!!!!!


----------



## wfc4life

jimmytammy said:
			
		

> Thanks Liz!
> BTW, Tues night is the big night
> sechem32, wfc4life and the jimmytammy family are headed to see Mary Poppins show in Durham!! Cant wait!!



JT glad Bailey is getting better with each new day. Can't wait until tomorrow night. After spending today at the hospital with mom, I'll need a pick me up. Pray her procedure goes well. Luckily, it's a minor one.


----------



## bagsmom

wfc4life said:


> JT glad Bailey is getting better with each new day. Can't wait until tomorrow night. After spending today at the hospital with mom, I'll need a pick me up. Pray her procedure goes well. Luckily, it's a minor one.



I'll shoot up a prayer!  It's great that you can be there with your Mom to support her!  Mine is 12 hours away.  I know she's glad you're there!


----------



## Nicoal13

Just back from a week at OKW with my DS and my parents. Weather was wonderful!! We had mid 70s most of the week, even 80 a couple days. Nice enough to swim and relax by the pool.

DS (7) tripped on the bus one day and hit his head and got a black eye. He screamed so much I was sure he would be covered in blood when he stood up. Poor guy, but it wasn't bleeding and didn't swell up too much. Some ice and swimming afterwards made him feel better.

Crowds were much higher than other times that I've been there the same week. Dancers the first weekend, then cheerleaders. Oh and the Brazilian tour groups. They are very rude. Seemed like a lot of South American families. One person goes into a line and later, 20 more join the line. We did try to block some from getting around us a few times. They also used a lot of flash photography on dark rides. 

Despite those couple of hiccups, we had a great week. Drove to Indian Rocks Beach on the gulf one day as well. Water was chilly, but it was a nice day to relax there. 

I really enjoyed OKW, hadn't stayed there before. 

Now figuring out how I can squeeze in another trip in December since DS and I have the DVC PAPs....I'd like to come meet some of the groupies


----------



## bagsmom

horselover said:


> I'm curious why you're only planning 1/2 a day at BB?  When we do the water parks (love!) we can hardly tear ourselves away at 3:00 or 4:00 & we get there at park opening.  Have you been to BB before?



PS -- no, we've never been!  As I said, we're not big sun or heat lovers, so we've never hung out at swimming pools or anything (although we love it!)  But my guys aren't expert swimmers at this point.  It looks like a LOT of fun!  Do you have favorite things you like to do?  Summit Plummet is out -- but I know there are some less crazy things to do there that are just as fun and exciting!

PPS -- re. your photos -- my oldest has a "shadow 'stache" too!  Is yours extremely proud of his facial hair?  Mine thinks he is VERY manly!


----------



## Nicoal13

Oh and I wanted to tell you that if you have your park tickets on your room key, you are allowed to go through the new RFID turnstiles. 

DS and I have the PAP so we had to go through the regular lines. Which were longer because each park had at least half the turnstiles under construction behind walls for the switch to RFID.

Also our room at OKW used the RFID to open the door.


----------



## wfc4life

bagsmom said:
			
		

> I'll shoot up a prayer!  It's great that you can be there with your Mom to support her!  Mine is 12 hours away.  I know she's glad you're there!



Thanks Bagsmom! Prayer is always appreciated. Mom made it through her procedure with flying colors. Hopefully, we will get to leave the hospital   soon.


----------



## bagsmom

Nicoal13 said:


> Just back from a week at OKW with my DS and my parents. Weather was wonderful!! We had mid 70s most of the week, even 80 a couple days. Nice enough to swim and relax by the pool.
> 
> DS (7) tripped on the bus one day and hit his head and got a black eye. He screamed so much I was sure he would be covered in blood when he stood up. Poor guy, but it wasn't bleeding and didn't swell up too much. Some ice and swimming afterwards made him feel better.
> 
> Crowds were much higher than other times that I've been there the same week. Dancers the first weekend, then cheerleaders. Oh and the Brazilian tour groups. They are very rude. Seemed like a lot of South American families. One person goes into a line and later, 20 more join the line. We did try to block some from getting around us a few times. They also used a lot of flash photography on dark rides.
> 
> Despite those couple of hiccups, we had a great week. Drove to Indian Rocks Beach on the gulf one day as well. Water was chilly, but it was a nice day to relax there.
> 
> I really enjoyed OKW, hadn't stayed there before.
> 
> Now figuring out how I can squeeze in another trip in December since DS and I have the DVC PAPs....I'd like to come meet some of the groupies



Poor boy!  What a bummer, hurting yourself on vacation!

It is so interesting that you say that about the Brazilian tour groups!  The last time I was there as a teenager, probably 1981, maybe, there was a group from Brazil and they really were obnoxious.  I don't mean that to be inflammatory, but they kept chanting Gooooooo BraaaaaZIL super loud in all the waiting areas -- they did the line-cutting and stuff.  I don't understand it.  Yikes.  I hope we don't run into too much of that when we are there!

Sorry you had to deal with it.  Speaking for myself, that kind of stuff makes me get really mad.  And I don't "do mad" very well.  Makes me uncomfortable, since I'm generally good natured.  I don't like feeling angry at someone  -- especially not at the most wonderful place in the whole world!!!!


----------



## Nicoal13

bagsmom said:


> Poor boy!  What a bummer, hurting yourself on vacation!
> 
> It is so interesting that you say that about the Brazilian tour groups!  The last time I was there as a teenager, probably 1981, maybe, there was a group from Brazil and they really were obnoxious.  I don't mean that to be inflammatory, but they kept chanting Gooooooo BraaaaaZIL super loud in all the waiting areas -- they did the line-cutting and stuff.  I don't understand it.  Yikes.  I hope we don't run into too much of that when we are there!
> 
> Sorry you had to deal with it.  Speaking for myself, that kind of stuff makes me get really mad.  And I don't "do mad" very well.  Makes me uncomfortable, since I'm generally good natured.  I don't like feeling angry at someone  -- especially not at the most wonderful place in the whole world!!!!



DS always seem to have something go wrong on vacation. First couple times to WDW he got a cold, ear infection. Last time he got a stomach bug towards the end. I was certain this time he would get a stomach bug again since he has a loose tooth and was constantly wiggling it the first couple days. But he stopped doing that. I'm just grateful he didn't get hurt worse. 

Yea, I'm generally good natured too, but rudeness in WDW bothers me. I don't know how WDW can stop these groups from acting this way, but something needs to be done. My son was really upset about the flash photography on Haunted Mansion. Luckily since it was later at night, we could jump right back on and ride again. But if that was our only shot to ride I would have been even more bothered.


----------



## twinklebug

bagsmom said:


> The last time I was there as a teenager, probably 1981, maybe, there was a group from Brazil and they really were obnoxious.  I don't mean that to be inflammatory, but they kept chanting Gooooooo BraaaaaZIL super loud in all the waiting areas -- they did the line-cutting and stuff.  I don't understand it.  Yikes.  I hope we don't run into too much of that when we are there!



From what I'm reading Disney now requires these tour groups to partake in a first day session on how to behave in Disney/America. What's acceptable from one country to the next is not always the same. The only issue we've come across in recent years with these groups is that they have no modesty as to their bodies. Twice we've walked into the ladies' room to find naked teens changing at the sinks. I perfected the 180 degree turn that trip LOL.


----------



## bagsmom

twinklebug said:


> From what I'm reading Disney now requires these tour groups to partake in a first day session on how to behave in Disney/America. What's acceptable from one country to the next is not always the same. The only issue we've come across in recent years with these groups is that they have no modesty as to their bodies. Twice we've walked into the ladies' room to find naked teens changing at the sinks. I perfected the 180 degree turn that trip LOL.



That's funny!

To take some of the pressure off of the visitors from other countries, here's a story.  When we went the first time with our kids, we stopped at the big Florida visitor's center.  My six year old son needed some Mom help in the restroom, so he went with me.  I'm sure you know how big and busy that place is.  This... female person ( I don't want to say "lady") gave us both the most incredible STINK EYE, looked right at my little boy and said in a VERY mean tone, "THIS IS A LADIES' ROOM!"  Ohhhhhmygosh!  Don't you know that the mother wolf in me raised her hackles.  I said "he is SIX!"  I was so mad, I was just shaking.  I was not about to send my six year old into that giant men's room alone.  Of course, after the fact, I thought of all sorts of snappy come-backs.  Like - so what are YOU doing in here?"  But I never think of that stuff, and wouldn't have been that ugly in front of my little boy anyway.  He felt so bad, like he had done something wrong.  

I wanted to dunk that nasty woman right in toilet!

Of course, once we got on the road and got closer to the World, I started to feel the pixie dust in the  atmosphere, so I felt better.

Re the big touring groups -- would it have worked to go to another attraction, then backtrack after they were done?  Or were there just too many of them?  Trying to plan a strategy!

Oh -- Nicoal - thanks for the tip about the tickets on the room key.  I think I'll make an effort to do this, if possible.


----------



## Kathymford

When I was new and naive to this boards, I had seen a couple of posts about the obnoxious tour groups that happen to be from countries like Brazil  And I thought, I don't see the big deal, how bad can it be. We get tour groups at DL, yes annoying and in my way, but who cares.

OH MAN. Our first trip we got "stuck" with a lot of them in the Spiderman queue at US. We someone were between them. I don't know if it was two groups, or if one half was slow and we were in the middle. It was loud, obnoxious, yelling over each other, and well, not smelling like flowers. 

Let's just say this experience has made me even more wary of staying value is 13 days.....


----------



## bagsmom

Kathymford said:


> When I was new and naive to this boards, I had seen a couple of posts about the obnoxious tour groups that happen to be from countries like Brazil  And I thought, I don't see the big deal, how bad can it be. We get tour groups at DL, yes annoying and in my way, but who cares.
> 
> OH MAN. Our first trip we got "stuck" with a lot of them in the Spiderman queue at US. We someone were between them. I don't know if it was two groups, or if one half was slow and we were in the middle. It was loud, obnoxious, yelling over each other, and well, not smelling like flowers.
> 
> Let's just say this experience has made me even more wary of staying value is 13 days.....



I  don't even mind a little stinky (a LITTLE) as long as everyone is nice and kind to other people.  That's the part that gets me.

As far as the people getting changed in the bathroom, I remember being in Canada with my family.  My brother was about 14.  All these young teenage girls from somewhere in Europe were stripping down to bra and panties and going wading in a stream.  I am SURE it was my brother's very favorite part of the whole vacation!!!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

bagsmom said:


> This is as it stands now.  We are going mid June!  I'd love your thoughts!
> 
> Friday -- arrive at Contemporary about 2:00!  It's a surprise!  Rest a little and eat something, probably.  Around 5, walk over to MK for a couple of rides and spend a couple hours people watching as we stake out our spot for parade and fireworks.
> 
> Saturday -- sleep in.  Low crowd day at MK!  Enjoy park from 11:00 till 2:00.  Head over to the LODGE!  YAY!  Spend time enjoying VWL.  Swim.
> 
> Sunday -- Do Epcot with a break around lunchtime at VWL.  Return to Epcot 4 to 7:30.  Come back to have a restful evening and decent bedtime.
> 
> Monday -- Early arrival at Blizzard Beach -- bring a lunch.  Return to lodge around 1:30.  Evening - go over to Animal Kingdom Lodge and be nosy.  Early bed.
> 
> Tuesday -- Magic Kingdom till about 2:00.  Back to Lodge for a very long break -- about 5 hours.  Swim.  Chill.  Around 7:00, go to FW for Chip and Dale singalong and movie.  Late night.
> 
> Wed -- Sleep in.  Dad's day off.  Bike ride, swim, explore FW, hidden Mickey hunt at lodge...  etc.
> 
> Thursday -- EMH day at MK -- very early!  Last day for MK -- stay till around 3:00.  It's our anniversary.  Do something low key, cheap, and romantic at VWL in evening.  Picnic on beach?
> 
> Friday -- DHS most of the day.  Return for Fantasmic if they have it.
> 
> Saturday -- sleep in and go home.
> 
> I know we are using tickets sort of wastefully on Friday and Saturday, but the cost of 6 days of tickets isn't much more than 4, so I won't mind.  I've tried to make it so that we aren't completely exhausting ourselves by staying in the parks from morning till night -- trying to balance late nights with restful mornings and vice versa.  I want to go nooooooowwwwww!


Looks like a good schedule, and you are wise to not try to pack so much into a day.  So many times, people go and they are exhausted by the 2nd day.  And I love the idea of a picnic on the WL beach!  You mentioned where to get picnic food, are you driving, Im assuming from Tenn. you are?  If so, we like to go to Winn Dixie on Apoka Vineland Rd. which is about 10 mins from VWL if you go the back way.  They have a really nice deli with good choice of meats, etc. and are glad to let you try before you buy.  If you need directions, I will be glad to share.


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks William and glad to read your Mom did well at the Doctors visit.  I was at White Lake so completely missed your post earlier.

Nicoal So sad about your DS.  Glad it didnt mess up his trip.  Feel your pain on the tour groups, we have run across our fair share of em.  I went to Brazil once and found the people to be too laid back there, to the point the men dont go to work til they are in their 40s.  I told one fellow I had 3 jobs(I was 20 at the time and he looked at me like I was crazy).  But they are very festive and enjoy their party time, so I think WDW is party time x many people=chaos for us less than party equal USAers!


----------



## bagsmom

jimmytammy said:


> Looks like a good schedule, and you are wise to not try to pack so much into a day.  So many times, people go and they are exhausted by the 2nd day.  And I love the idea of a picnic on the WL beach!  You mentioned where to get picnic food, are you driving, Im assuming from Tenn. you are?  If so, we like to go to Winn Dixie on Apoka Vineland Rd. which is about 10 mins from VWL if you go the back way.  They have a really nice deli with good choice of meats, etc. and are glad to let you try before you buy.  If you need directions, I will be glad to share.



Thanks, JT!  We're actually in GA.  But I LOVE Tennessee!I have directions to the WinnDixie from my guidebook.  That's a great idea!  I was also thinking about the food court.  They have cold sandwiches and salads, don't they?  We are so excited to go there!

Can't wait -- can't wait -- can't wait!


----------



## bagsmom

jimmytammy said:


> Thanks William and glad to read your Mom did well at the Doctors visit.  I was at White Lake so completely missed your post earlier.
> 
> Nicoal So sad about your DS.  Glad it didnt mess up his trip.  Feel your pain on the tour groups, we have run across our fair share of em.  I went to Brazil once and found the people to be too laid back there, to the point the men dont go to work til they are in their 40s.  I told one fellow I had 3 jobs(I was 20 at the time and he looked at me like I was crazy).  But they are very festive and enjoy their party time, so I think WDW is party time x many people=chaos for us less than party equal USAers!



Yes, I think you are right.  It's just excessive exuberance X a few too many folks.


----------



## jimmytammy

bagsmom said:


> Thanks, JT!  We're actually in GA.  But I LOVE Tennessee!I have directions to the WinnDixie from my guidebook.  That's a great idea!  I was also thinking about the food court.  They have cold sandwiches and salads, don't they?  We are so excited to go there!
> 
> Can't wait -- can't wait -- can't wait!



Yes, Roaring Forks has wonderful salads, and cold sandwiches as well as I remember.  Check out their menu.


----------



## csmommy

Hi - We are not groupies yet, but are very excited to be planning to be there (fingers crossed!) 8/3-8/9.  Can't wait to read everything in this thread & get up to speed on this resort.


----------



## Nicoal13

bagsmom said:


> That's funny!
> 
> 
> Re the big touring groups -- would it have worked to go to another attraction, then backtrack after they were done?  Or were there just too many of them?  Trying to plan a strategy!
> 
> Oh -- Nicoal - thanks for the tip about the tickets on the room key.  I think I'll make an effort to do this, if possible.



The groups were everywhere. I guess we could have avoided them sometimes by going to another attraction, but what is to say that another group wasn't at that attraction....oh well. 

I believe in a couple months, you will have to have your tickets on your room key or the new wristband.


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> Thanks Liz!
> BTW, Tues night is the big night
> sechem32, wfc4life and the jimmytammy family are headed to see Mary Poppins show in Durham!! Cant wait!!



Have a great time.

Hey Jimmy,
I've got a vacation planned.    Hooray.  We snagged a last minute at Saratoga springs.
3/17-3/22.
A bit bittersweet as it will be the first one without the old guy but we're really looking forward to it.
Wish it was at the lodge but boy I can't wait to see the world.


----------



## eliza61

OK, so after two long years, we're finally heading back to the world.  Jeez, I need to hear some disney music.  I know I'll be smiling at the first wdw sign.

So I'm posting a photo contest.  (sorry guys, no prize here )  Post a picture of an "entrance".

It could be an entrance to the lodge, to the world itself, to a park, restaurant or any thing.  Any thing that makes you say "Yeah, I'm here!!! )


----------



## twinmom108

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Oooooo - a Corgi puppy!!!  You must post a picture!





Disney loving Iowan said:


> Okay you must put up a picture!  I have 2 red and whites myself!



Okay this is a test to see if I can actually post a pic to the DIS.  Tried before & failed so here goes......

Dante at 3 days old. Our first Pembroke Welsh Corgi.


----------



## twinmom108

Wow success!!!!  But it's so large.  How do I post the pics smaller?


----------



## blossomz

Eliza..so glad you are finally planning a return trip home!!


----------



## twinmom108

1st day at his new home.





Dante has won DH's heart.





Lovin' the snow!





Hangin' with the family - 16 months old now.


----------



## Kathymford

eliza61 said:


> OK, so after two long years, we're finally heading back to the world.  Jeez, I need to hear some disney music.  I know I'll be smiling at the first wdw sign.
> 
> So I'm posting a photo contest.  (sorry guys, no prize here )  Post a picture of an "entrance".
> 
> It could be an entrance to the lodge, to the world itself, to a park, restaurant or any thing.  Any thing that makes you say "Yeah, I'm here!!! )



Eliza, so glad you are going back and just love your quote in your signature. 

Oooh, I wanna play. I'm going to cheat a little as some of these are DBFs photos. You can click on the links to see larger sizes.




5D3_6922.jpg by SteveDupuy, on Flickr



5D3_7227.jpg by SteveDupuy, on Flickr



5D3_7446.jpg by SteveDupuy, on Flickr



5D3_7101.jpg by SteveDupuy, on Flickr



Animal Kindgom Lodge by Kathy_Ford, on Flickr


----------



## bagsmom

What fun pictures!!!!  Sweet little puppy and fun Disney entrances!

All made me smile!


----------



## Pinkocto

Sharon, Dante is SO cute!!!


----------



## Pinkocto

Great pictures Kathy!


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> Have a great time.
> 
> Hey Jimmy,
> I've got a vacation planned.    Hooray.  We snagged a last minute at Saratoga springs.
> 3/17-3/22.
> A bit bittersweet as it will be the first one without the old guy but we're really looking forward to it.
> Wish it was at the lodge but boy I can't wait to see the world.



Yay!   So glad you booked a trip to the world.  Will the boys be with you?

sechem32, wfc4life and the jimmytammy family have a fun time tonight!

*twinmom108 *that pup *Dante *is so cute.  I want him.  So badly.  

Please post that handsome boy any time you can!

I love all the entrance pictures!


----------



## Pinkocto

eliza61 said:


> OK, so after two long years, we're finally heading back to the world.  Jeez, I need to hear some disney music.  I know I'll be smiling at the first wdw sign.
> 
> So I'm posting a photo contest.  (sorry guys, no prize here )  Post a picture of an "entrance".
> 
> It could be an entrance to the lodge, to the world itself, to a park, restaurant or any thing.  Any thing that makes you say "Yeah, I'm here!!! )



Congrats on the upcoming trip! Great photos


----------



## twokats

csmommy said:


> Hi - We are not groupies yet, but are very excited to be planning to be there (fingers crossed!) 8/3-8/9.  Can't wait to read everything in this thread & get up to speed on this resort.





But as we told someone a couple of pages back, once you post and have a love of the lodge, you are a groupie!!

If you have any questions, ask away, someone should be able to answer you.


----------



## twinmom108

Kathymford said:


> Eliza, so glad you are going back and just love your quote in your signature.
> 
> Oooh, I wanna play. I'm going to cheat a little as some of these are DBFs photos. You can click on the links to see larger sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5D3_6922.jpg by SteveDupuy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 5D3_7227.jpg by SteveDupuy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 5D3_7446.jpg by SteveDupuy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 5D3_7101.jpg by SteveDupuy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kindgom Lodge by Kathy_Ford, on Flickr




Love your photos, Kathy.  Makes me homesick for the "world".  We don't get to go every year, so we often will go for a week or two like we just did in December.  Luckily enough I am planning a trip to WDW in October for Food & Wine! This time instead of it being a Family or just me & DH trip, I'm going with a girlfriend who's never been to any Disney park ever.   It's going to be so much fun seeing the parks through the eyes of a newbie!

Thanks for all the nice comments about our puppy.  Dante is the proverbial PWC & quite the character.  If you know anything about Corgis then you know... "Once you begin to train them, they'll have You trained in no time."   He certainly is a joy to have.


----------



## Kathymford

twinmom108 said:


> Love your photos, Kathy.  Makes me homesick for the "world".  We don't get to go every year, so we often will go for a week or two like we just did in December.  Luckily enough I am planning a trip to WDW in October for Food & Wine! This time instead of it being a Family or just me & DH trip, I'm going with a girlfriend who's never been to any Disney park ever.   It's going to be so much fun seeing the parks through the eyes of a newbie!



Thanks! But I can only take credit for one of them (the last one). HAHA. I think DBF takes a pretty nice shot! Biased? Probably. But I love to share them. hahaha


----------



## bagsmom

twinmom108 said:


> Love your photos, Kathy.  Makes me homesick for the "world".  We don't get to go every year, so we often will go for a week or two like we just did in December.  Luckily enough I am planning a trip to WDW in October for Food & Wine! This time instead of it being a Family or just me & DH trip, I'm going with a girlfriend who's never been to any Disney park ever.   It's going to be so much fun seeing the parks through the eyes of a newbie!
> 
> Thanks for all the nice comments about our puppy.  Dante is the proverbial PWC & quite the character.  If you know anything about Corgis then you know... "Once you begin to train them, they'll have You trained in no time."   He certainly is a joy to have.



Sharon -- HOW FUN to go to the World with a friend who has never been there!  Wow!  You'll have the thrill of seeing every wonderful thing through her first-time eyes!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Twinmom - Dante is beautiful!  Mind if I ask where you got him from?


----------



## twinmom108

bagsmom said:


> Sharon -- HOW FUN to go to the World with a friend who has never been there!  Wow!  You'll have the thrill of seeing every wonderful thing through her first-time eyes!



Oh I know!!  I get so giddy just thinking about it.   8 long months to go.


----------



## twinmom108

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Twinmom - Dante is beautiful!  Mind if I ask where you got him from?



Thank you.  I'll PM you the info.


----------



## bagsmom

twinmom108 said:


> Oh I know!!  I get so giddy just thinking about it.   8 long months to go.



Take me with you!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Twinmom108*....Dante is way too cute !!!!

*eliza* !!! So glad you're getting back to the World   I am going to go dig up some "entrance" photos now ! You think up the most cool ideas girl !


----------



## MiaSRN62

Some of my entrance shots :


----------



## jimmytammy

eliza61 said:


> Have a great time.
> 
> Hey Jimmy,
> I've got a vacation planned.    Hooray.  We snagged a last minute at Saratoga springs.
> 3/17-3/22.
> A bit bittersweet as it will be the first one without the old guy but we're really looking forward to it.
> Wish it was at the lodge but boy I can't wait to see the world.



Gotcha in there!
SSR, VWL, OKW, BCV, BWV, BLT, AKL....either way, you will be in the World!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

csmommy said:


> Hi - We are not groupies yet, but are very excited to be planning to be there (fingers crossed!) 8/3-8/9.  Can't wait to read everything in this thread & get up to speed on this resort.


We will make it official then

Welcome to the groupies csmommy!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Loving all the entrance pics!  What a cool idea Eliza

Dante is so cute

We had a great time at Mary Poppins, got to see her fly and Bert walked up the side of the wall, across the ceiling and back down the other wall, very cool!

And Bailey our kitty is 80% back to her old self, sitting on my lap as I write yea!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Entrance to BOG 





Entrance to new Ariel ride





*Luv* at entrance to wedding pavilion (just there to meet with planner)





No caption needed. . .


----------



## Muushka

Love all the entrances!

Jimmy, I'm so happy to hear the Bailey is on the mend.  May Poppins sounds wonderful!


----------



## Linda67

I love the photos of the various entrances - especially the last one


----------



## twinklebug

Did everyone get a chance to see WDWINFO's newest park Bench video? Not a lot of action, but quite restful  (Don't we all have a few of these hanging around our video vaults?)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=BgOILuTntA4&feature=endscreen


----------



## sleepydog25

Linda67 said:


> I love the photos of the various entrances - especially the last one


If you mean the one I posted showing the flowers and the Lodge, that's my all-time favorite picture from the World.  It captures both the beauty and the majesty of the place.    (Even if you didn't mean that one, I still love it!  )


----------



## wfc4life

Muushka said:
			
		

> Love all the entrances!
> 
> Jimmy, I'm so happy to hear the Bailey is on the mend.  May Poppins sounds wonderful!



Hi Muushka!  Jimmy summed up the Mary Poppins experience quite nicely. It still had the Disney nuisance (songs from the movie, etc), but the play was more like the books, and there was lots of new songs as well. All in all, a great night was had by all.


----------



## Muushka

wfc4life said:


> Hi Muushka!  Jimmy summed up the Mary Poppins experience quite nicely. It still had the Disney nuisance (songs from the movie, etc), but the play was more like the books, and there was lots of new songs as well. All in all, a great night was had by all.



Hi   That sounds like a perfect evening to me!


----------



## bagsmom

jimmytammy said:


> Loving all the entrance pics!  What a cool idea Eliza
> 
> Dante is so cute
> 
> We had a great time at Mary Poppins, got to see her fly and Bert walked up the side of the wall, across the ceiling and back down the other wall, very cool!
> 
> And Bailey our kitty is 80% back to her old self, sitting on my lap as I write yea!!



That is wonderful!  (Healthy kitty!)


----------



## MiaSRN62

It's Cheer4Bison's birthday ! Have a great day Jill !​


----------



## bagsmom

MiaSRN62 said:


> It's Cheer4Bison's birthday ! Have a great day Jill !​



Happy Birthday Jill!

What a great day to have a birthday!


----------



## DiznyDi

Happy Birthday Jill!
Wishing you a day filled with sunshine and smiles.  Enjoy your special day!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday cheer4bison!!!!


----------



## Muushka

*Happy Birthday cheer4bison!!  AKA Jill!!!*

Where shall we all meet to celebrate???


*Happy Valentine's Day Groupies!!*


----------



## wildernessDad

Happy Birthday C4B!!!


----------



## cheer4bison

Oh my goodness!!!!  How wonderful it is to start my day with your generous birthday wishes.  Hugs, pixie dust, and gratitude to my fellow VWL groupies for remembering me.  

Let's all meet in the Magic Kingdom today for lunch.   The Columbia Harbour House is my favorite quick service restaurant there.  (Of course, we should start off the day with Mickey waffles in Roaring Fork!)  Wouldn't that be fun?

It sure would be nice to spend a day in the Magic Kingdom with all of you.  All kinds of cool things going on there for True Love week this year.  (More details here: http://www.orbitz.com/blog/2013/02/disney-insider-valentine-magic-at-the-disney-parks/)

Hope you all have a magical Valentine's Day!  You've already made mine extra special.


----------



## blossomz

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JILL!!!!


----------



## twokats

*Happy Birthday, Jill, cheer4bison!!  *

I think the Columbia Harbour House sounds great!  Never have been there myself.  Like to try new places.


*Happy Valentine's Day Groupies!!*


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> Happy Birthday C4B!!!



Love that abbreviation!



cheer4bison said:


> Oh my goodness!!!!  How wonderful it is to start my day with your generous birthday wishes.  Hugs, pixie dust, and gratitude to my fellow VWL groupies for remembering me.
> 
> Let's all meet in the Magic Kingdom today for lunch.   The Columbia Harbour House is my favorite quick service restaurant there.  (Of course, we should start off the day with Mickey waffles in Roaring Fork!)  Wouldn't that be fun?
> 
> It sure would be nice to spend a day in the Magic Kingdom with all of you.  All kinds of cool things going on there for True Love week this year.  (More details here: http://www.orbitz.com/blog/2013/02/disney-insider-valentine-magic-at-the-disney-parks/)
> 
> Hope you all have a magical Valentine's Day!  You've already made mine extra special.



That sounds like a wonderful plan.  Mr Muush would love it too!  Have a fun birthday!


----------



## twinmom108

cheer4bison said:


> Oh my goodness!!!!  How wonderful it is to start my day with your generous birthday wishes.  Hugs, pixie dust, and gratitude to my fellow VWL groupies for remembering me.
> 
> Let's all meet in the Magic Kingdom today for lunch.   The Columbia Harbour House is my favorite quick service restaurant there.  (Of course, we should start off the day with Mickey waffles in Roaring Fork!)  Wouldn't that be fun?
> 
> It sure would be nice to spend a day in the Magic Kingdom with all of you.  All kinds of cool things going on there for True Love week this year.  (More details here: http://www.orbitz.com/blog/2013/02/disney-insider-valentine-magic-at-the-disney-parks/)
> 
> Hope you all have a magical Valentine's Day!  You've already made mine extra special.



Happy Birthday, Jill!!  Hope you have a magically wonderful day.   Oh & BTW either Columbia House or Roaring Forks works for me.


----------



## DiznyDi

OK Groupies...tommorow's the day. I'm getting ready to pack my computer away while we're gone.  We're taking a small laptop with us, so I hope to check in with you a time or two.

Wishing you all a very Happy Valentine's Day!

Aulani - here we come!


----------



## twinmom108

DiznyDi said:


> OK Groupies...tommorow's the day. I'm getting ready to pack my computer away while we're gone.  We're taking a small laptop with us, so I hope to check in with you a time or two.
> 
> Wishing you all a very Happy Valentine's Day!
> 
> Aulani - here we come!



Wow, Aulani - what fun.  We'd like to go there in a few years too.  Hope you have a wonderful time & can't wait to hear about your adventures in Hawaii.


----------



## bagsmom

DiznyDi said:


> OK Groupies...tommorow's the day. I'm getting ready to pack my computer away while we're gone.  We're taking a small laptop with us, so I hope to check in with you a time or two.
> 
> Wishing you all a very Happy Valentine's Day!
> 
> Aulani - here we come!



Have a great time!   Send pictures if you can!


----------



## jimmytammy

Dad and Di
Have a great trip!!


----------



## Muushka

DiznyDi said:


> OK Groupies...tommorow's the day. I'm getting ready to pack my computer away while we're gone.  We're taking a small laptop with us, so I hope to check in with you a time or two.
> 
> Wishing you all a very Happy Valentine's Day!
> 
> Aulani - here we come!



Mr Muush and I hope you 2 have a wonderful time   Aloha


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey Folks!
Thought I would throw out a fun idea and see how it takes
Nothing new, but its an alphabet game based on anything related to WDW. To make it easy, the letter can be used any where in the word(s) but be sure to *bold* the letter so the next poster will know their letter to be used.

So here is the 1st one
*A*rt of *A*nim*a*tion Resort


----------



## eliza61

getting in now before I get stuck with the letter "q". LOL

*B*  Bibbidi bobbidie boo boutique..  (say that three times fast)


----------



## bagsmom

jimmytammy said:


> Hey Folks!
> Thought I would throw out a fun idea and see how it takes
> Nothing new, but its an alphabet game based on anything related to WDW. To make it easy, the letter can be used any where in the word(s) but be sure to *bold* the letter so the next poster will know their letter to be used.
> 
> So here is the 1st one
> *A*rt of *A*nim*a*tion Resort



Pirates of the *C*aribbean!


----------



## twinmom108

*D*isney Worl*d*


----------



## twinklebug

*E*xp*e*dition* E*v*e*r*e*st - Legend of the Forbidden Mountain


----------



## Nicoal13

*F*antasyland


----------



## Deb & Bill

*G*reat Movie Ride


----------



## Muushka

*H*oney, I s*h*runk the audience.

or 

*H*oney, I s*h*runk something (the kids, isn't that also an attraction at DHS?)

Fun Jimmy!


----------



## Nicoal13

*I*nnoventions


----------



## Kathymford

*J*ungle Cruise


----------



## Pinkocto

*K*aramell *K*uche


----------



## Muushka

Pinkocto said:


> *K*aramell *K*uche



I feel so silly, what is it?


----------



## twinklebug

Muushka said:


> I feel so silly, what is it?



Me too  Had to google it - looks deadly!


----------



## Deb & Bill

Pinkocto said:


> *K*aramell *K*uche





Muushka said:


> I feel so silly, what is it?



Caramel store in Germany in Epcot.  Basically, Werthers.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

One of my favorite places to eat... The *L*and


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Cheer4Bison - Hope you had a great birthday!!!


----------



## Pinkocto

Muushka said:


> I feel so silly, what is it?





twinklebug said:


> Me too  Had to google it - looks deadly!



Oh my goodness! You guys must try it the next time you're there! They have your regular hard candy weathers in bags and then they have a huge selection of freshly made delicious treats


----------



## jimmytammy

OK, all this talk about eating has got me hungry, anyone up for meeting at...
*M*a*m*a *M*elrose's

Karamel Kuche is a very dangerous place


----------



## bagsmom

jimmytammy said:


> OK, all this talk about eating has got me hungry, anyone up for meeting at...
> *M*a*m*a *M*elrose's
> 
> Karamel Kuche is a very dangerous place



Are we going to pretend to bring our families, too?  My kids have lots of orthodontic stuff and couldn't do the Karamel Kuche.
I just watched an AllEars tour of New Fantasyland and went into Be Our Guest!

I want to go THERE!  I think it's the only way I'll get to see any snow this winter!


----------



## Granny

Hi guys...sorry I've been AWOL for a little while.  I've been reading back several pages and see that the news of the Groupies is generally good....birthdays, pets and entrance photos!  

Eliza...we'll be at WDW just a little before you (Mar 2 - 7)...would have loved to crossed days for a little meet & greet.  Regardless, I hope you really have a great trip.  

And to keep the game rolling, I'll go with...

*N*arcoose


----------



## Muushka

Deb & Bill said:


> Caramel store in Germany in Epcot.  Basically, Werthers.



Thanks Deb!  It does sound like a dangerous place.  Mr Muush is a huge fan of the tan, sticky stuff.  

He shall not hear about this place.


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> Thanks Deb!  It does sound like a dangerous place.  Mr Muush is a huge fan of the tan, sticky stuff.
> 
> He shall not hear about this place.



Oooooh I'm telling....mainly because if I must gain 7 pounds eating at the world, I think the love should be spread around.

*O*  has a "two for one".  Olivia's inside of Old key west.


----------



## sechem32

Pizza Planet


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> Oooooh I'm telling....mainly because if I must gain 7 pounds eating at the world, I think the love should be spread around.
> 
> *O*  has a "two for one".  Olivia's inside of Old key west.



Noooooooooo!!!

So tell us, E, what are you most looking forward to at the World?


----------



## twinmom108

Oh darn, someone already got to the "*P*"  I had wanted to post *P*eter *P*an!

Ok I'll do *Q*

Disney *Q*uest

Is that still even open?


----------



## sechem32

River's Roost


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Nicoal13!!!!


----------



## Muushka

Oooh Ooooh

My favorite S word!

*S*assagoula River

Whenever we go to Dixie Landings and I see the sign, I have to say it (in a funny voice, of course)


----------



## Muushka

*And......

Happy Birthday Nicoal13!!*

Where is lunch????  Can we take the Sassagoula river cruise somewhere????


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

So I was whining on Facebook about how badly I could use a trip to Disney right now and I got this response from one of my friends..."Thats what you think. Then you get here and wait in every line for 90 min with an 18 month old stinker."
She obviously doesn't know me very well!  I would stand in line anytime with an 18 month old stinker as long as it is at Disney!

Happy birthday Nicoal13!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Oh and *T*om Morrow


----------



## MiaSRN62

HAPPY BIRTHDAY NICOAL13 !!!​


----------



## MiaSRN62

I'm with ya DLI !!! ANY time in Disney is better than a regular day at home ! Will your FB friend allow us to hijack her trip and wait in those lines with her 18 month old ?!!!


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday, Nicole
Hope it was the best.


----------



## twokats

*U*niverse of Energy


----------



## jimmytammy

*V*illas at Wilderness Lodge


----------



## horselover

*W*hispering Canyon

*W*ilderness Lodge!


----------



## horselover

*Granny!*  we're overlapping again!  Maybe this time we can work out a meet?  Just me this time so my schedule is very flexible.  I'll PM you!


----------



## bagsmom

Happy Birthday Nicoal!  (A day late!)

Regarding the 18 month old stinker.  Are we talking "stinker" as in toddler behavior?  Or literal stinkiness?  It's been years since I've dealt with poopy pants and I'm not sure I'd be up for it!   

So DH and I were talking budget.  (Always so very fun.)  The villa is virtually paid for at this point.  Tax refund is partially going for park tickets.  Now I have  to come up with some creative ways to finance the extras.  (Being able to eat out here and there, souvenirs, etc.)  When you look at us on paper, we should NOT be going to WDW, but it is happening!  Our kids are at just the right age to go again before becoming full-fledged teenagers.  We are going!

So I'm thinking big garage sale.  I have mostly junky stuff, but I do have a few antiques that I could part with.  Even if I only got $200, I'd have cleared out some stuff and that's money to go out and eat with.

But garage sales are SOOOOOO  much work.

Anyway, that's where we are, at 109 days from our vacation!


----------



## bagsmom

To all of you experts... care to weigh in on Illuminations?  We are going in the summer, and the prospect of walking through big crowds after is scary to me!

Should we stake out a bench early, then just sit on it till the crowds have thinned out after?  

Should I try for a res. at the Rose and Crown?

We will have our own car...  

We will be done exploring the park between 7 and 7:30, so that should be just about the right time to stake out a spot.  My kids are old enough that they will be fine with reading, playing cards, or playing with their electronics for a while.

What do you think?  Any tips or fabulous strategies for me?  Thanks!


----------



## twinmom108

Fishing E*X*cursions


----------



## Muushka

bagsmom said:


> To all of you experts... care to weigh in on Illuminations?  We are going in the summer, and the prospect of walking through big crowds after is scary to me!
> 
> Should we stake out a bench early, then just sit on it till the crowds have thinned out after?
> 
> Should I try for a res. at the Rose and Crown?
> 
> We will have our own car...
> 
> We will be done exploring the park between 7 and 7:30, so that should be just about the right time to stake out a spot.  My kids are old enough that they will be fine with reading, playing cards, or playing with their electronics for a while.
> 
> What do you think?  Any tips or fabulous strategies for me?  Thanks!



We love viewing Illuminations from a nice dinner at R&C.  That would be my first choice if I had never done that before.

Good luck!

*Y*acht and Beach Club Resorts


----------



## jimmytammy

*Z*ebra Domes
with a whole lotta bold *MMMMMMMMMMMM*s!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

bagsmom said:


> To all of you experts... care to weigh in on Illuminations?  We are going in the summer, and the prospect of walking through big crowds after is scary to me!
> 
> Should we stake out a bench early, then just sit on it till the crowds have thinned out after?
> 
> Should I try for a res. at the Rose and Crown?
> 
> We will have our own car...
> 
> We will be done exploring the park between 7 and 7:30, so that should be just about the right time to stake out a spot.  My kids are old enough that they will be fine with reading, playing cards, or playing with their electronics for a while.
> 
> What do you think?  Any tips or fabulous strategies for me?  Thanks!


Keep this under your hat
We go to the bridge that crosses from France to UK, International Gateway bridge I believe it is called.  Go closer to the UK side, get as close to the rail facing towards show as you can, maybe 15' in after bridge begins to cross water(to verify this, look over bridge where boats enter.  This is where they park the boats to view during Illums. cruise.  Thus it affords a very great view of the show.  We have arrived with 10 mins to spare and been able to see very well, depends on time of year. Arrive 30 mins prior to set your nerves at ease, if you wish. After the show, you can mosey towards front or you can walk to BW area, depending on where you park(you didnt hear me say that either)


----------



## jimmytammy

bagsmom said:


> To all of you experts... care to weigh in on Illuminations?  We are going in the summer, and the prospect of walking through big crowds after is scary to me!
> 
> Should we stake out a bench early, then just sit on it till the crowds have thinned out after?
> 
> Should I try for a res. at the Rose and Crown?
> 
> We will have our own car...
> 
> We will be done exploring the park between 7 and 7:30, so that should be just about the right time to stake out a spot.  My kids are old enough that they will be fine with reading, playing cards, or playing with their electronics for a while.
> 
> What do you think?  Any tips or fabulous strategies for me?  Thanks!



As they say, one mans junk, anothers treasure.  DW has been able to sell stuff on Ebay with some success, also Craigs List is a good place as well.  I say give that a try also.


----------



## Nicoal13

Thank you all for the sweet birthday wishes! Had a great lazy morning with my DS just hanging out at home. Watched a movie, did a craft with him. Then DH came home, surprised me with a lovely emerald necklace that DS helped pick out. Went to dinner with friends and for a few drinks. Got to sleep in today and headed to a dinner and a hockey game tonight.

Hmmm, for my birthday lunch....I like either WCC or 50s Prime time  Anywhere in the world would be great, especially if I got to meet you wonderful Groupies!

Speaking of which, I am about 90% certain that DS and I will be headed to the world at the beginning of Dec. Need to get another trip in to use those DVC PAPs! Now to decided if I want to borrow my Feb 14 UY points for this trip or rent....I hate to borrow. Plus if I had to cancel we would have to use them before Feb 1st or lose them.

Bagsmom - I would stake out a spot if have a prime spot is important to you. I enjoy Illuminations, but you can see it pretty well from most spots around the WS lagoon. You can always get a bench, enjoy a snack and a beverage. Go to the caramel store in Germany. Delish!! We always wait to start walking until the crowds have thinned as well. Usually by the we can walk at our own pace and just enjoy the atmosphere.


----------



## bagsmom

Thanks, everyone!!!!!


----------



## Linda67

Hey everyone 

Quick question for those that have ever been to Disneyland

I'm staying at the Disneyland Hotel but I was thinking of spending a little time at the Grand Californian, maybe for drinks or dinner

It looks kind of like the Lodge from pictures (although I don't think it seems as homely!) 

Anyone visited there? Will it give me a little of the Lodge feeling that I am craving


----------



## twinklebug

Linda67 said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> Quick question for those that have ever been to Disneyland
> 
> I'm staying at the Disneyland Hotel but I was thinking of spending a little time at the Grand Californian, maybe for drinks or dinner
> 
> It looks kind of like the Lodge from pictures (although I don't think it seems as homely!)
> 
> Anyone visited there? Will it give me a little of the Lodge feeling that I am craving



Hi Linda 

I have not (yet) been to VGC, but have also been intrigued by the design. There is a similarity between it and WL/VWL for a reason: they share the same architect, as does AKV (both Jambo and Kidani): Peter Dominic. I know if you visit GC you'll feel right at home and yes, I think it will evoke similar feelings.


----------



## Kathymford

Linda67 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone
> 
> Quick question for those that have ever been to Disneyland
> 
> I'm staying at the Disneyland Hotel but I was thinking of spending a little time at the Grand Californian, maybe for drinks or dinner
> 
> It looks kind of like the Lodge from pictures (although I don't think it seems as homely!)
> 
> Anyone visited there? Will it give me a little of the Lodge feeling that I am craving



I am a local to DL and own at VGC. It is very similar, yet different. Where as WL to me has more of the log cabin feel, is bright, and it is giant compared to VGC. VGC uses darker tones and has lots of warmth. I always feel like its nighttime when I'm there. As for the homely feel, I think it is very much the same, but like I said, a cosy at night feel. No river in the lobby though.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Linda67 said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> Anyone visited there? Will it give me a little of the Lodge feeling that I am craving



I think it's likely that it will.  It always gives me a sense of deja vu when I visit.  Kind of similar but can't recall exactly where I've seen it before.    It has some similar nooks and crannies if you check out the higher floors that look down at the lobby.


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I think it's likely that it will.  It always gives me a sense of deja vu when I visit.  Kind of similar but can't recall exactly where I've seen it before.    It has some similar nooks and crannies if you check out the higher floors that look down at the lobby.



I saw images of a home (in montana?) that resembled WL very much so, complete with a river running from the interior to the outside. Can't find it now... anyone know which home I'm talking about? It's on my list of to-buys once I'm a billionaire.


----------



## Deb & Bill

GC is built in the Craftsman style, which is slightly different from the style of the WL.


----------



## Muushka

Deb & Bill said:


> GC is built in the Craftsman style, which is slightly different from the style of the WL.



What style is WL done in?  I thought it was Craftsman Style


----------



## bagsmom

Muushka said:


> What style is WL done in?  I thought it was Craftsman Style



If you google "craftsman" style, you'll see.  It was a period in architecture that influenced furniture and interior design.  Gustav Stickley did lots of the furniture.  The lodge is more rustic and rugged -- like a mountain cabin on a grand scale.  I've been out of the history biz for such a long time, my descriptive vocabulary has gone by the wayside.  But try googling and you should see some differences.  I love both looks!!!!!!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

MiaSRN62 said:


> I'm with ya DLI !!! ANY time in Disney is better than a regular day at home ! Will your FB friend allow us to hijack her trip and wait in those lines with her 18 month old ?!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

*A*nim*a*l Kingdom


----------



## blossomz

Go for it JT!!


----------



## Muushka

bagsmom said:


> If you google "craftsman" style, you'll see.  It was a period in architecture that influenced furniture and interior design.  Gustav Stickley did lots of the furniture.  The lodge is more rustic and rugged -- like a mountain cabin on a grand scale.  I've been out of the history biz for such a long time, my descriptive vocabulary has gone by the wayside.  But try googling and you should see some differences.  I love both looks!!!!!!!



I guess I was just thinking about the Frank Lloyd Wright type windows, and the furniture and the lamps.  
But you are right, the lodge itself is definitely rustic!


----------



## Pinkocto

*B*rown Derby


----------



## DisneyNutzy

JT,
Great minds think alike. That is our exact plan for watching Illuminations, even the parking location 



jimmytammy said:


> Keep this under your hat
> We go to the bridge that crosses from France to UK, International Gateway bridge I believe it is called.  Go closer to the UK side, get as close to the rail facing towards show as you can, maybe 15' in after bridge begins to cross water(to verify this, look over bridge where boats enter.  This is where they park the boats to view during Illums. cruise.  Thus it affords a very great view of the show.  We have arrived with 10 mins to spare and been able to see very well, depends on time of year. Arrive 30 mins prior to set your nerves at ease, if you wish. After the show, you can mosey towards front or you can walk to BW area, depending on where you park(you didnt hear me say that either)


----------



## Linda67

Hi everyone

Thanks for all the wonderful answers to my Q about the Grand Californian 

I knew you guys were the ones to ask!

I'm actually staying at the Disneyland Hotel whilst I am there but will certainly be popping into the GCH for a bite to eat and to soak up the atmosphere 

Thanks again everyone


----------



## jimmytammy

*C*atastrophe *C*anyon


----------



## bagsmom

DisneyNutzy said:


> JT,
> Great minds think alike. That is our exact plan for watching Illuminations, even the parking location



So JimmyTammy and Nutsy -- do you have to provide a reservation number to park where you do?

We will have a long-ish break mid day -- from noon or so, till about 4:00.  So we'll be coming back to Epcot then.  We will be doing a few things in Future World.  I guess we'd have to park in the Epcot lot -- then leave at 7:00 to cruise around and park in the other place.  But mid-summer, would there be places available around 7:00, assuming that we could convince the attendants there that we even had a legitimate reason to be at Boardwalk?

I appreciate all the info!  I'm getting so excited.  As of March 7, we will be 3 months away!


----------



## blossomz

*D*owntown *D*isney


----------



## Pinkocto

*E*lectric Umbrella


----------



## jimmytammy

In summer, Im not sure how crowded BWV parking will be, and at less crowded times we have been turned away, so knowing this, I would go with staying parked at Epcot lot, dont move the car, otherwise, you will spend at least an hour of lost park time moving the vehicle, plus getting back into the park.  After the show, you can stroll by Canada, through the Rose Garden and out towards the front or if you choose, you could so a little shopping in Mouse Gear or one of the shops along the way, or stop and get a snack or drink.  We are always so focused getting out, I cant clarify these places are open, but others may chime in if you ask.


----------



## jimmytammy

Les Che*f*s De *F*rance


----------



## twokats

Stitch's *G*reat Escape


----------



## Nicoal13

bagsmom - I would not waste time moving the car. Also, they are pretty strict with parking at resorts. It is for resort guests only, or for people dining there. I've heard of lots of people being turned away at BWV.  When we leave after the fireworks we take our time. You can shop on your way out. MouseGear is open they will let you shop as long as you like. 


*G*ran Fiesta Tour


----------



## twokats

Linda67 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Thanks for all the wonderful answers to my Q about the Grand Californian
> 
> I knew you guys were the ones to ask!
> 
> I'm actually staying at the Disneyland Hotel whilst I am there but will certainly be popping into the GCH for a bite to eat and to soak up the atmosphere
> 
> Thanks again everyone



Thanks for asking, we will be staying at the Grand Californian for 4 nights in September before we get on the Wonder for a PC Repo cruise, it will be our first time at DL ever.


----------



## Muushka

twokats said:


> Thanks for asking, we will be staying at the Grand Californian for 4 nights in September before we get on the Wonder for a PC Repo cruise, it will be our first time at DL ever.



The PC is on my bucket list.  And I would love to do it on DCL!  The Celebrity ships that we love (S class) are too big to fit through the canal and I have no interest (well, not yet anyway) in going through the bigger canal that is being built now.  I will have to live vicariously through you and your cruise!

H  me, again??

*H*oop-de-do-review!


----------



## blossomz

*I*magination pavilion!


----------



## Kathymford

Indiana *J*ones Epic Stunt Spectacular!

C'mon over to DL. It is smaller, but has just as much magic. And you can park hop in 10 minutes flat!


----------



## blossomz

Kilimanjaro safari


----------



## twokats

Monster's Inc. *L*augh Floor


----------



## MiaSRN62

*J*ambo house !

Oh....wanted to mention I'm making a quick trip to FL soon. Only 5 days---main priority of the trip is to help my daughter with wedding plans. But we'll spend 3 days in WDW Mar 4, 5 & 6 (my flight doesn't leave till 8:30 pm so this is practically a full day !).  We are staying at Art Of Animation. The cool part is I might get to finally meet up with *Julie* ! Our dates cross March 4 ! I hope it works out.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*N*arcoossee's (never eaten here in dozens of trips---but would like to !)


----------



## Linda67

twokats said:
			
		

> Thanks for asking, we will be staying at the Grand Californian for 4 nights in September before we get on the Wonder for a PC Repo cruise, it will be our first time at DL ever.



Oh wow, that sounds amazing!
Last October was my first visit to DL and I totally fell in love with the place 
It was supposed to be a "one and done" but sure enough I am going back in April!!
You are going to love DL and what a perfect way to kick off your trip


----------



## jimmytammy

*O*hana(mine always seem to be food related)


----------



## Pinkocto

*P*olynesian Resort


----------



## twokats

I'm going to have to go with

Disney *Q*uest

just because I can't think of anything else!!!!



Has everybody been busy today?????????



I went to see my Oncologist today and I have started having some low number issues.  She has had me on and off of iron due to a low blood count and now my potassium is low.  Let me tell you if you have not seen a potassium pill. . . it is huge!!!  Moose dust that I can swallow that thing (my mother used to have to take them very regulary and it was tough for her).


----------



## jimmytammy

Ae*r*osmiths* R*ock and *R*oller Coaste*r*

twokats
My day was a good one, hope yours was!  Hoping for all to have a great one today


----------



## Muushka

twokats said:


> I'm going to have to go with
> 
> Disney *Q*uest
> 
> just because I can't think of anything else!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Has everybody been busy today?????????
> 
> 
> 
> I went to see my Oncologist today and I have started having some low number issues.  She has had me on and off of iron due to a low blood count and now my potassium is low.  Let me tell you if you have not seen a potassium pill. . . it is huge!!!  Moose dust that I can swallow that thing (my mother used to have to take them very regulary and it was tough for her).



Aww 2Kats, moose dust for you and the gumption to swallow the big pills.  And pixie dust for your counts to come up.

Right now my plumber is back as well as the excavator tearing up my front yard.  Ugh.  Something is wrong with our sewer line.  Oh!  Just found out!  Roots and weak pipe fitting!!!

S for me!  Wow, deja vu!

*S*aratoga *S*pring*s* Re*s*ort!


----------



## twinmom108

*S*a*ss*agoula River


----------



## Pinkocto

*T*oy Story Mania!


----------



## sleepydog25

Muushka said:


> Aww 2Kats, moose dust for you and the gumption to swallow the big pills. And pixie dust for your counts to come up.
> 
> Right now my plumber is back as well as the excavator tearing up my front yard. Ugh. Something is wrong with our sewer line. Oh! Just found out! Roots and weak pipe fitting!!!
> 
> S for me! Wow, deja vu!
> 
> *S*aratoga *S*pring*s* Re*s*ort!


We had a major repair to our septic system recently, as well.  In short, we wound up needing a new dispersal tank, three new dispersal lines (lines, ha!  They're the diameter of a large tree), and all the backhoe work that went with it.  Our front yard looks like a fill dirt site.  

On a side note, although I'm happy for all the Aulani owners and visitors, I'm beginning to think there should be a separate sub-forum just for Aulani news, reports, and questions.  Whew!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twokats said:


> I went to see my Oncologist today and I have started having some low number issues.  She has had me on and off of iron due to a low blood count and now my potassium is low.  Let me tell you if you have not seen a potassium pill. . . it is huge!!!  Moose dust that I can swallow that thing (my mother used to have to take them very regulary and it was tough for her).



Lot's of moose dust coming your way.  I don't know what I would do.  I have enough problems just taking small pills!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

*U*tilidors.


----------



## blossomz

*v*alue resorts


----------



## Muushka

sleepydog25 said:


> We had a major repair to our septic system recently, as well.  In short, we wound up needing a new dispersal tank, three new dispersal lines (lines, ha!  They're the diameter of a large tree), and all the backhoe work that went with it.  Our front yard looks like a fill dirt site.
> 
> On a side note, although I'm happy for all the Aulani owners and visitors, I'm beginning to think there should be a separate sub-forum just for Aulani news, reports, and questions.  Whew!



Ah Sleepy, you can relate.  It sounds like your troubles were greater than ours! 

I was just noticing that we will just miss you at WDW in June.  We are going before our DCL Fantasy on 6/15 with our time at WDW the week before.  We are just missing you!  But considering that it is your wedding and honeymoon, I guess that is a good thing!  I hope it is wonderful!


----------



## Granny

MiaSRN62 said:


> *J*ambo house !
> 
> Oh....wanted to mention I'm making a quick trip to FL soon. Only 5 days---main priority of the trip is to help my daughter with wedding plans. But we'll spend 3 days in WDW Mar 4, 5 & 6 (my flight doesn't leave till 8:30 pm so this is practically a full day !).  We are staying at Art Of Animation. The cool part is I might get to finally meet up with *Julie* ! Our dates cross March 4 ! I hope it works out.




Well, not as cool as that, but you might get to meet up with me too!  Julie and I are working on a mini-meet and March 4 may work out!  PM coming your way!


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats
Prayers for you on the health front


----------



## sleepydog25

Muushka said:


> Ah Sleepy, you can relate. It sounds like your troubles were greater than ours!
> 
> I was just noticing that we will just miss you at WDW in June. We are going before our DCL Fantasy on 6/15 with our time at WDW the week before. We are just missing you! But considering that it is your wedding and honeymoon, I guess that is a good thing! I hope it is wonderful!


Fortunately, the system was working the entire time; it just needed the dispersal lines and secondary tank replaced.  Of course, about the time they were nearing completion, we had all that snow, followed by flooding rains, more snow, ice, wind chills below zero, and finally more snow/ice again over the course of nearly a month.  They finally finished a couple of weeks ago.

Yes, we will just miss you it seems.  We'll be in Florida a couple of days before heading over the World, but we aren't scheduled to check in until 1 July.  Our kids and they're SOs will be there, but beyond that, it will be a low-key celebration followed by the cruise.  After this winter, we're ready.  (Though I realize we've had it much better off than the poor folks up in NJ and points north.)


----------



## Muushka

sleepydog25 said:


> Fortunately, the system was working the entire time; it just needed the dispersal lines and secondary tank replaced.  Of course, about the time they were nearing completion, we had all that snow, followed by flooding rains, more snow, ice, wind chills below zero, and finally more snow/ice again over the course of nearly a month.  They finally finished a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Yes, we will just miss you it seems.  We'll be in Florida a couple of days before heading over the World, but we aren't scheduled to check in until 1 July.  Our kids and they're SOs will be there, but beyond that, it will be a low-key celebration followed by the cruise.  After this winter, we're ready.  (Though I realize we've had it much better off than the poor folks up in NJ and points north.)



Ugh.  Your problem sounds even worse than ours! (septic that is).

You have some great plans ahead of you with your wedding!

Let's see....W.....let me think......

*W*alt Disney!!!


----------



## rusafee1183

Just wanted to pop in and say HI! I am missing Disney something fierce today. It is COLD here, and I miss the days when I was laughing at everyone's "I'm so cold" Facebook messages while I layed out at Samawati Springs 

And, I wasn't here for the beginning of this game, so I don't know if it's cheating because it's not in the beginning, but ---

E*X*pedition Everest!


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Groupies !
Just a quick drive by to say 'hi' to all of you from Aulani! This resort is beyond description; wonderful, fantastic, beautiful.  The Hawaiian history represented in all aspects of the resort is a testimony to Disney and Hawaiian heritage.  My hope for each of you is that you someday have the opportunity to experience this exceptional place.  

We're here for a few more days.  I'll check in with you once we're back home. 

Aloha, my friends!


----------



## blossomz

Di sounds like heaven!!


----------



## jimmytammy

rusafee1183 said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say HI! I am missing Disney something fierce today. It is COLD here, and I miss the days when I was laughing at everyone's "I'm so cold" Facebook messages while I layed out at Samawati Springs
> 
> And, I wasn't here for the beginning of this game, so I don't know if it's cheating because it's not in the beginning, but ---
> 
> E*X*pedition Everest!



You joined at just the right time

Discover*y* Island


----------



## jimmytammy

DiznyDi said:


> Hi Groupies !
> Just a quick drive by to say 'hi' to all of you from Aulani! This resort is beyond description; wonderful, fantastic, beautiful.  The Hawaiian history represented in all aspects of the resort is a testimony to Disney and Hawaiian heritage.  My hope for each of you is that you someday have the opportunity to experience this exceptional place.
> 
> We're here for a few more days.  I'll check in with you once we're back home.
> 
> Aloha, my friends!



Would love to do this someday!  Glad yall are having a great time!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Granny said:


> Well, not as cool as that, but you might get to meet up with me too!  Julie and I are working on a mini-meet and March 4 may work out!  PM coming your way!



I sent you a PM Tom.....feel free to text or Facebook me especially once we get to WDW and can work out some details with Julie too


----------



## Pinkocto

DiznyDi said:


> Hi Groupies !
> Just a quick drive by to say 'hi' to all of you from Aulani! This resort is beyond description; wonderful, fantastic, beautiful.  The Hawaiian history represented in all aspects of the resort is a testimony to Disney and Hawaiian heritage.  My hope for each of you is that you someday have the opportunity to experience this exceptional place.
> 
> We're here for a few more days.  I'll check in with you once we're back home.
> 
> Aloha, my friends!



That sounds wonderful, looking forward to seeing it one day. Enjoy the rest of your trip!


----------



## Pinkocto

In exactly two weeks from today I'll be at VWL for the first time, I'm getting excited!


----------



## sleepydog25

Pinkocto said:


> In exactly two weeks from today I'll be at VWL for the first time, I'm getting excited!


You'll love it.  And two words:  pic - tures.


----------



## Kathymford

2 days until my trip to the world and I am excited and nervous. I wish we were staying at our villas, but alas, this is a cash trip. Thus, it's value for us. Not gonna lie, I'm a little scared. Lol. I know our villas have us spoiled (what do you mean no coffee pot in the room?!), but must remember its still Disney after all!!


----------



## bagsmom

sleepydog25 said:


> You'll love it.  And two words:  pic - tures.



Yes please!


----------



## bagsmom

Kathymford said:


> 2 days until my trip to the world and I am excited and nervous. I wish we were staying at our villas, but alas, this is a cash trip. Thus, it's value for us. Not gonna lie, I'm a little scared. Lol. I know our villas have us spoiled (what do you mean no coffee pot in the room?!), but must remember its still Disney after all!!



Kathy -- I know you will have a great time!  And I've done a lot of research -- I read that some of the value resorts actually have quieter rooms than the villas -- due to the outdoor room entry.  They have to insulate a lot better.

Honestly, we are staying at VWL to make me and my husband happy -- I know my kids are enthralled with the idea of the value theming.  It sure does look like lots of fun!

You'll have to send pictures and let us know what you think!  Just consider it an adventure -- getting out of the comfort zone!

I'm excited for you!


----------



## Pinkocto

sleepydog25 said:


> You'll love it.  And two words:  pic - tures.





bagsmom said:


> Yes please!



No worries, lots and lots I promise! 

Does anyone know when the water parade starts?


----------



## Muushka

DiznyDi said:


> Hi Groupies !
> Just a quick drive by to say 'hi' to all of you from Aulani! This resort is beyond description; wonderful, fantastic, beautiful.  The Hawaiian history represented in all aspects of the resort is a testimony to Disney and Hawaiian heritage.  My hope for each of you is that you someday have the opportunity to experience this exceptional place.
> 
> We're here for a few more days.  I'll check in with you once we're back home.
> 
> Aloha, my friends!



Sounds wonderful Diane.  We can't wait to hear all about it.



Pinkocto said:


> No worries, lots and lots I promise!
> 
> Does anyone know when the water parade starts?



9:25 at WL if I remember correctly.

First, some free music!  Anyone else love Celtic music?  Well Amazon has a pretty nice playlist for free!
http://www.amazon.com/Green-Hill-Music-Celtic-Sampler/dp/B00B6CDOFO?t=slicinc-20&tag=slicinc-20

Second, *we are almost at 250 pages!!!!*


----------



## twokats

Muushka said:


> Sounds wonderful Diane.  We can't wait to hear all about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 9:25 at WL if I remember correctly.
> 
> First, some free music!  Anyone else love Celtic music?  Well Amazon has a pretty nice playlist for free!
> http://www.amazon.com/Green-Hill-Music-Celtic-Sampler/dp/B00B6CDOFO?t=slicinc-20&tag=slicinc-20
> 
> Second, *we are almost at 250 pages!!!!*



You are right, seems like yesterday we started this new thread.

I know I have been watching and JT has I am sure.  I know we will get our coordinating efforts in gear soon.  Right JT?


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats said:


> You are right, seems like yesterday we started this new thread.
> 
> I know I have been watching and JT has I am sure.  I know we will get our coordinating efforts in gear soon.  Right JT?



I knew we were getting pretty close

Its hard to believe its been less than a year!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Muushka said:


> Sounds wonderful Diane.  We can't wait to hear all about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 9:25 at WL if I remember correctly.
> 
> First, some free music!  Anyone else love Celtic music?  Well Amazon has a pretty nice playlist for free!
> http://www.amazon.com/Green-Hill-Music-Celtic-Sampler/dp/B00B6CDOFO?t=slicinc-20&tag=slicinc-20
> 
> Second, *we are almost at 250 pages!!!!*



Thanks Barb. My wife loves Celtic music.

Anyone sign up for the webcast from DVC? They sent out a cool preview today of the lobby of the Villas at WL.

Not sure if this link will work if you are not signed up but I will post just in case.
http://www.disneyvacationclubwebevent.com/teaser


----------



## jimmytammy

DisneyNutzy said:


> Thanks Barb. My wife loves Celtic music.
> 
> Anyone sign up for the webcast from DVC? They sent out a cool preview today of the lobby of the Villas at WL.
> 
> Not sure if this link will work if you are not signed up but I will post just in case.
> http://www.disneyvacationclubwebevent.com/teaser



I did, and I saw the teaser, very good info and little known details.  Def. worth watching if you are VWL lovers(like *all *of us)


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> Sounds wonderful Diane.  We can't wait to hear all about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 9:25 at WL if I remember correctly.
> 
> First, some free music!  Anyone else love Celtic music?  Well Amazon has a pretty nice playlist for free!
> http://www.amazon.com/Green-Hill-Music-Celtic-Sampler/dp/B00B6CDOFO?t=slicinc-20&tag=slicinc-20
> 
> Second, *we are almost at 250 pages!!!!*



Thanks for sharing this Barb!  I love this kind of music.  We have a restaurant in Greensboro, McCouls that plays this music.  It is an ecletic type place, very Irish pubby looking and food is amazing!

BTW, Craig Duncan that is listed on a couple songs, is from our hometown.  I know his parents, we have done work on their home several times.  They told me he plays all the instruments himself and he is self taught.  I think he may have gone to college to further his studies, but def. has God given talents.


----------



## jimmytammy

Name Disney songs using the alphabet game...bold the letter used in the song

Like this

When you wish upon *A* st*A*r


----------



## bagsmom

jimmytammy said:


> Name Disney songs using the alphabet game...bold the letter used in the song
> 
> Like this
> 
> When you wish upon *A* st*A*r



*B*ibbidi,* B*obbidi, *B*oo!


----------



## Muushka

DisneyNutzy said:


> Thanks Barb. My wife loves Celtic music.
> 
> Anyone sign up for the webcast from DVC? They sent out a cool preview today of the lobby of the Villas at WL.
> 
> Not sure if this link will work if you are not signed up but I will post just in case.
> http://www.disneyvacationclubwebevent.com/teaser



You're welcome 



jimmytammy said:


> Thanks for sharing this Barb!  I love this kind of music.  We have a restaurant in Greensboro, McCouls that plays this music.  It is an ecletic type place, very Irish pubby looking and food is amazing!
> 
> BTW, Craig Duncan that is listed on a couple songs, is from our hometown.  I know his parents, we have done work on their home several times.  They told me he plays all the instruments himself and he is self taught.  I think he may have gone to college to further his studies, but def. has God given talents.



Wow!  You actually have one of the performers in your town!

That restaurant sounds like a great place.  Do they have live performances?  
Maybe one of these days when we go see the fam, we could do a meet there for our 'on the way home' meal.


----------



## Nicoal13

bagsmom said:


> Honestly, we are staying at VWL to make me and my husband happy -- I know my kids are enthralled with the idea of the value theming.  It sure does look like lots of fun!



My DS was 5 when we stayed at VWL last time and he loved it. When I asked him where we should stay for this last trip, he wanted to stay there again. He loved the pool there. Really I think kids are happy most anywhere when they are young. It's all new and exciting to them. DS loved OKW this last trip and wants to go there again too. 

Snowy Saturday here today. My baby brother is turning 30 today and we are having a surprise party for him. I'm excited!

I wanted to thank you all for the prayers again for myself and my work family since the death of our co-worker/family member. I'm asking for some prayers again, as the mother of this co-worker has just passed. She was my great great Aunt and was a wonderful woman. She lived a long, happy life with hardships but faced them with grace and dignity. She is being laid to rest today. 

Hope everyone enjoys their weekend!


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies,

It's me, the "fair weather" Groupie who shows up once hockey season winds down 

I posted on the transporation board, but thought I would ask here too. 

I was on he SW site and plugged in our departure dates and saw some great fares on flights operated by Airtran. It doesn't mention there are bag fees or seat assignment fees. 

In fact, since it is the SW site, it says:

"1st and 2nd Checked Bags Fly Free.
Weight and size limits apply. Bag Charge$0.00 "

Will the charges appear once I purchase the tickets? 

Help please! 
__________________


----------



## Inkmahm

Granny said:


> Inkmahm...let us know how that Vonage thing works out.  We were thinking of doing away with our land line telephone since we mostly get solicitation calls on it these days.   But I don't think I'm ready to go 100% cellular so any way to cut down costs is welcome.



We bought new phones (since our old cordless phones needed to be replaced anyway) and Dynaguy tried to install Vonage earlier in Feb.  Then we were gone for a week visiting my sister and he hasn't tried again since we got home.  I think he said he is going to try again or we'll wait until one of our nieces is home from college in a couple weeks and see if she can get it to work.  In other words, it isn't as easy as Vonage says it is to install!


----------



## Inkmahm

jimmytammy said:


> Ink
> You got me intrigued on Vonage.  Google their reviews, it may be enlightening.



Thanks for the hint!  I just read your comment to Dynaguy so he is off to do more research.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

DisneyNutzy said:


> Thanks Barb. My wife loves Celtic music.
> 
> Anyone sign up for the webcast from DVC? They sent out a cool preview today of the lobby of the Villas at WL.
> 
> Not sure if this link will work if you are not signed up but I will post just in case.
> http://www.disneyvacationclubwebevent.com/teaser



I saw this also. Do you think the new incentives have anything to do with VWL? Or whatever the webcast is supposed to be about? Like running a "direct purchase" VWL special? (If they knock it down to $80 a point that might just push me over...love me some Wilderness Lodge!)


----------



## Pinkocto

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies,
> 
> It's me, the "fair weather" Groupie who shows up once hockey season winds down
> 
> I posted on the transporation board, but thought I would ask here too.
> 
> I was on he SW site and plugged in our departure dates and saw some great fares on flights operated by Airtran. It doesn't mention there are bag fees or seat assignment fees.
> 
> In fact, since it is the SW site, it says:
> 
> "1st and 2nd Checked Bags Fly Free.
> Weight and size limits apply. Bag Charge$0.00 "
> 
> Will the charges appear once I purchase the tickets?
> 
> Help please!
> __________________



With AirTran you have to pay for bags. I think it's $20 for the first and $25 for the second. If you want to choose your seat you have to pay. I wanted to make sure we got seats together and it was $7 each.


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> You're welcome
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  You actually have one of the performers in your town!
> 
> That restaurant sounds like a great place.  Do they have live performances?
> Maybe one of these days when we go see the fam, we could do a meet there for our 'on the way home' meal.



Craig lives in Nashville now, has been there for several years, but his parents still live in Burlington.

I dont think they have live music but it would be fun to meet there for sure.  If you want to check out the menu, its www.mccoulspub.com


----------



## jimmytammy

*C*an you feel the love tonight?


----------



## twokats

A *D*ream is a Wish Your Heart Makes


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

*E*very body wants to be a cat.


----------



## rusafee1183

Never Had A *F*riend Like Me!!


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Craig lives in Nashville now, has been there for several years, but his parents still live in Burlington.
> 
> I dont think they have live music but it would be fun to meet there for sure.  If you want to check out the menu, its www.mccoulspub.com



I already checked out the menu!  I wanted to be sure there was something Mr Muush would eat before I asked!

I can give you plenty of notice when we are heading that way.  It'll be fun.
Anyone else up for a NC meet at McCouls Pub??



Real *G*one (Cars!)


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Colonel *H*athi's March!


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> I already checked out the menu!  I wanted to be sure there was something Mr Muush would eat before I asked!
> 
> I can give you plenty of notice when we are heading that way.  It'll be fun.
> Anyone else up for a NC meet at McCouls Pub??
> 
> 
> 
> Real *G*one (Cars!)



We are in!  The way it is laid out, depending on how many people will be there, we can set upstairs as there is plenty of room up there, or if its warm enough outside, we can sit on the patio.  Really good food!

83 days to go, just sayin


----------



## Corinne

Pinkocto said:


> With AirTran you have to pay for bags. I think it's $20 for the first and $25 for the second. If you want to choose your seat you have to pay. I wanted to make sure we got seats together and it was $7 each.



Thank you for your response Pam, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> We are in!  The way it is laid out, depending on how many people will be there, we can set upstairs as there is plenty of room up there, or if its warm enough outside, we can sit on the patio.  Really good food!
> 
> 83 days to go, just sayin



Sounds good.  Maybe Sleepy can make it??  Anyone else??

*I* Just Can't Wait to be King


----------



## Pinkocto

Corinne said:


> Thank you for your response Pam, I really appreciate it.



I forgot to mention, my dad always upgrades to business class at checkin if its available. Then you get free bags checked and bigger seats. It costs $50 which to him is very worth it, the seats are much more comfortable.


----------



## wfc4life

Muushka said:
			
		

> I already checked out the menu!  I wanted to be sure there was something Mr Muush would eat before I asked!
> 
> I can give you plenty of notice when we are heading that way.  It'll be fun.
> Anyone else up for a NC meet at McCouls Pub??
> 
> Real Gone (Cars!)



Sechem32 and myself would love to come. I have never been to McCouls; I'm not sure about my better half. We are always up for good food, music, and Disney talk.


----------



## Muushka

wfc4life said:


> Sechem32 and myself would love to come. I have never been to McCouls; I'm not sure about my better half. We are always up for good food, music, and Disney talk.



Well allrighty then, sounds like the beginnings of a Groupie Meet 

How does Saturday, March 16th at, say, 6 PM look?

That is the tentative date for the fam gathering at Badin Lake.  Does that work for anyone?
I will know more shortly.....

Today the plumbers are back along with the back hoe guy, it will be fun!!!


----------



## bagsmom

Woo hoo!

We are at 101 days from our trip to the world!


----------



## twokats

One *J*ump


----------



## twinmom108

I Just Can't Wait to be *K*ing


----------



## bagsmom

You Ain't Never Had a Friend *L*ike Me!


Our park tickets came today!!!!!!  Oh my gosh, so exciting!


----------



## twinklebug

Got stuck with M... "*M*y what a happy day" ?... looking to see if it's a real song or my imagination...
Lo and behold: yes, it is. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeAB6SRWWwg (Video color was better in my imagination though)


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> Sounds good.  Maybe Sleepy can make it??  Anyone else??
> 
> *I* Just Can't Wait to be King



Hey you guys are trying to sneak in a meet without me.  Now this one I can do.  my brother lives in Raliegh NC and I have a boat load of cousins in Greensboro NC.

Lets see I've got N.  shoot the only thing I can come up with is "never had a friend like me".


----------



## sechem32

Muushka said:
			
		

> Well allrighty then, sounds like the beginnings of a Groupie Meet
> 
> How does Saturday, March 16th at, say, 6 PM look?
> 
> That is the tentative date for the fam gathering at Badin Lake.  Does that work for anyone?
> I will know more shortly.....
> 
> Today the plumbers are back along with the back hoe guy, it will be fun!!!



I don't think we have any plans for March 16, so wfc4life and I should be in for a groupie meet!


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> Hey you guys are trying to sneak in a meet without me.  Now this one I can do.  my brother lives in Raliegh NC and I have a boat load of cousins in Greensboro NC.
> 
> Lets see I've got N.  shoot the only thing I can come up with is "never had a friend like me".



Really E!  You would come for our meet!  I am very close to Raleigh if that helps!



sechem32 said:


> I don't think we have any plans for March 16, so wfc4life and I should be in for a groupie meet!



Good....but......I am  not sure about the 16th.  I haven't heard back from the fam.

Are there any other dates that would work?  This is a work in progress!

PS  Sewer is all fixed.  And I love my plumber.  He wears a nice long shirt and he is fast, efficient and fair!


----------



## twokats

*O*nce Upon A Dream


I had to go get a lung x-ray today.  I am starting my 3rd week of a constant cough.  Believe me I was tired of it after week 1.  My doctor has had me on an antibiotic, steroid and now back to an antibiotic.  I guess this is payback for not really getting sick last year.  

I hope all the groupies are doing well and keeping warm.  We have had some nice weather, but tonight the wind is supposed to pick up and be fairly cold tomorrow.  Not looking forward to that with this cough.


----------



## bagsmom

Muushka said:


> Really E!  You would come for our meet!  I am very close to Raleigh if that helps!
> 
> 
> 
> Good....but......I am  not sure about the 16th.  I haven't heard back from the fam.
> 
> Are there any other dates that would work?  This is a work in progress!
> 
> PS  Sewer is all fixed.  And I love my plumber.  He wears a nice long shirt and he is fast, efficient and fair!



My folks had a weird stink in  their basement.  Turns out that a very old iron sewer pipe had developed a tiny crack.  You can imagine how extensive that ended up being!  I know you are so glad you problem is fixed!!!!!!


----------



## bagsmom

twokats said:


> *O*nce Upon A Dream
> 
> 
> I had to go get a lung x-ray today.  I am starting my 3rd week of a constant cough.  Believe me I was tired of it after week 1.  My doctor has had me on an antibiotic, steroid and now back to an antibiotic.  I guess this is payback for not really getting sick last year.
> 
> I hope all the groupies are doing well and keeping warm.  We have had some nice weather, but tonight the wind is supposed to pick up and be fairly cold tomorrow.  Not looking forward to that with this cough.



Kathy -- take it easy and be prepared for a long haul.  Down here where I am in GA, we had a horrible respiratory thing going around that lasted for many months.  People would be on 4 and 5 rounds of antibiotics and nothing.  One of my friends had it from the beginning of October to the end of January.  A grandmother we know is still not all the way better, and she got it in November.  If it is what you have, it's very frustrating!  I hope you feel better soon.  Just remember, if you have this for a long time, there is a virus out there that sticks around a looooooooong while!
Pixie dust for a quick recovery!


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats hang in there, the stuff that has been floating around here in NC is like what bagsmom describes in GA, it wont let go.  Pump the vit. c, 1000 mgs, take 2, it wont hurt, your body absorbs only what it needs.  After I had massive colds year after year, would not let go, a groupie shared with me this age old secret, take it everyday, even in non cold seasons.  It has been a Godsend for me.  I still get colds, but not full blown anymore.

Eliza will you really come to a meet? that would be so cool!!


----------



## sechem32

Muushka said:
			
		

> Good....but......I am  not sure about the 16th.  I haven't heard back from the fam.
> 
> Are there any other dates that would work?  This is a work in progress!
> 
> PS  Sewer is all fixed.  And I love my plumber.  He wears a nice long shirt and he is fast, efficient and fair!



I think that, if the 16th doesn't work, the only other thing we have in March is Easter at the end of the month, so just let us know what works for you!

PS - glad you had a good plumber and that everything is fixed now!


----------



## jimmytammy

Supercalifragilisticex*p*ialidocious

Did I spell that right?


----------



## sechem32

twokats said:
			
		

> Once Upon A Dream
> 
> I had to go get a lung x-ray today.  I am starting my 3rd week of a constant cough.  Believe me I was tired of it after week 1.  My doctor has had me on an antibiotic, steroid and now back to an antibiotic.  I guess this is payback for not really getting sick last year.
> 
> I hope all the groupies are doing well and keeping warm.  We have had some nice weather, but tonight the wind is supposed to pick up and be fairly cold tomorrow.  Not looking forward to that with this cough.



I hope you get better soon!  Last winter (2011/2012) I came back from WDW with a cough in October, and I think I had it to varying degrees until January - hopefully yours won't last that long!


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> Really E!  You would come for our meet!  I am very close to Raleigh if that helps!
> 
> 
> 
> Good....but......I am  not sure about the 16th.  I haven't heard back from the fam.
> 
> Are there any other dates that would work?  This is a work in progress!
> 
> PS  Sewer is all fixed.  And I love my plumber.  He wears a nice long shirt and he is fast, efficient and fair!





jimmytammy said:


> Eliza will you really come to a meet? that would be so cool!!



Heck yeah, this one is actually a great location and talk about mental block, because in the back of my mind I remembered you guys were NCarolinians when sid the squid was visiting colleges last year.

I usually get to Raliegh 2-3 times a year to visit my brother Chris so I'm so use to the drive.

Now the 16th we're actually heading down to the world  but pretty much any date after the 25 into infinity and I'm soooo there.  

LOL.  I think I'm now more excited about this than the world.


----------



## sleepydog25

Muushka said:


> Sounds good. Maybe Sleepy can make it?? Anyone else??
> 
> *I* Just Can't Wait to be King


Not sure for us, as that's not a great day.  The next day probably would be but either will likely be busy given it's St. Paddy's Day!  Oh, and good luck with the backhoe work.    Now, if this nasty freezing rain would just leave us alone--kids have already missed seven days in the past month or so.


----------



## bagsmom

sleepydog25 said:


> Not sure for us, as that's not a great day.  The next day probably would be but either will likely be busy given it's St. Paddy's Day!  Oh, and good luck with the backhoe work.    Now, if this nasty freezing rain would just leave us alone--kids have already missed seven days in the past month or so.



I wish you could send us a little bit of your wintery weather!  We sure would like a snow day!


----------



## bagsmom

jimmytammy said:


> twokats hang in there, the stuff that has been floating around here in NC is like what bagsmom describes in GA, it wont let go.  Pump the vit. c, 1000 mgs, take 2, it wont hurt, your body absorbs only what it needs.  After I had massive colds year after year, would not let go, a groupie shared with me this age old secret, take it everyday, even in non cold seasons.  It has been a Godsend for me.  I still get colds, but not full blown anymore.
> 
> Eliza will you really come to a meet? that would be so cool!!



I worked with a woman who used to swear by vitamin C and a glass of red wine!  That was her cold remedy and it seemed to work!


----------



## Muushka

twokats said:


> *O*nce Upon A Dream
> 
> 
> I had to go get a lung x-ray today.  I am starting my 3rd week of a constant cough.  Believe me I was tired of it after week 1.  My doctor has had me on an antibiotic, steroid and now back to an antibiotic.  I guess this is payback for not really getting sick last year.
> 
> I hope all the groupies are doing well and keeping warm.  We have had some nice weather, but tonight the wind is supposed to pick up and be fairly cold tomorrow.  Not looking forward to that with this cough.



Take care my friend.  I hope you get over this cough.  fingers crossed for a clear lung.



sechem32 said:


> I think that, if the 16th doesn't work, the only other thing we have in March is Easter at the end of the month, so just let us know what works for you!
> 
> PS - glad you had a good plumber and that everything is fixed now!



Stay tuned! 



eliza61 said:


> Heck yeah, this one is actually a great location and talk about mental block, because in the back of my mind I remembered you guys were NCarolinians when sid the squid was visiting colleges last year.
> 
> I usually get to Raliegh 2-3 times a year to visit my brother Chris so I'm so use to the drive.
> 
> Now the 16th we're actually heading down to the world  but pretty much any date after the 25 into infinity and I'm soooo there.
> 
> LOL.  I think I'm now more excited about this than the world.



All right!!   Sounds like an awesome meet!



sleepydog25 said:


> Not sure for us, as that's not a great day.  The next day probably would be but either will likely be busy given it's St. Paddy's Day!  Oh, and good luck with the backhoe work.    Now, if this nasty freezing rain would just leave us alone--kids have already missed seven days in the past month or so.



*After some PMs, this is what it looks like:

3/23
3/30
4/13
4/20
4/27

These are all Saturdays.  If Sunday would be better, speak up!

E, you are coming the furthest, let us know what dates are best for you.  

Considering snow as a possible factor, I think maybe we should go into April?*


----------



## sleepydog25

Muushka said:


> *After some PMs, this is what it looks like:*
> 
> *3/23*
> *3/30*
> *4/13*
> *4/20*
> *4/27*
> 
> *These are all Saturdays. If Sunday would be better, speak up!*
> 
> *E, you are coming the furthest, let us know what dates are best for you. *
> 
> *Considering snow as a possible factor, I think maybe we should go into April?*


I'm thinking April is better, as well, given all the nasty weather so far this winter.  That being said, currently our schedule would be clear 3/30, 4/13, or 4/27 should that fit with others' plans.


----------



## eliza61

sleepydog25 said:


> I'm thinking April is better, as well, given all the nasty weather so far this winter.  That being said, currently our schedule would be clear 3/30, 4/13, or 4/27 should that fit with others' plans.



How about the 13th.  Sid won't be finished school until the 24th so I don't have to worry about schlepping over to Ohio to pick him up.


----------



## Muushka

April 13th is good for us too.  Sounds like this is shaping up nicely!

JT, sechem32 + spouse, does this work for you?

Anyone else on the thread up for a meet?


----------



## sleepydog25

eliza61 said:


> How about the 13th. Sid won't be finished school until the 24th so I don't have to worry about schlepping over to Ohio to pick him up.


Off the top of my head, that should work.  *Luv* is an Irish lass, at least she loves all things Irish, so she's been eyeing out McCoul's for awhile.  Closest thing we have to an Irish pub here is the potato section at Food City.


----------



## twokats

*Q*ueen of the Jungle


Still haven't heard anything on the x-ray, but am popping tylenol to keep from hurting.  

Wish I didn't live so far away, sounds like a good meet is shaping up.


----------



## jimmytammy

The 13th of Apr will work for us


----------



## Muushka

twokats said:


> *Q*ueen of the Jungle
> 
> 
> Still haven't heard anything on the x-ray, but am popping tylenol to keep from hurting.
> 
> Wish I didn't live so far away, sounds like a good meet is shaping up.



We wish you weren't so far away either!  Hey, if you have frequent flyer miles, I have a guest room!
I hope you feel better soon.



sleepydog25 said:


> Off the top of my head, that should work.  *Luv* is an Irish lass, at least she loves all things Irish, so she's been eyeing out McCoul's for awhile.  Closest thing we have to an Irish pub here is the potato section at Food City.



  Glad it works for that date!



jimmytammy said:


> The 13th of Apr will work for us



Yay!


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Groupies 
Well, DDad and I are back.  Aulani is amazing!  I really think you should be planning the meet there.  I've only read back 1 page but it's pretty exciting that there are several looking to meet.  Sounds like great fun!

I hope you get to feeling better, Kathy.  Sounds like winter has taken its toll on you. Hopefully you'll have some answers soon and the Dr's can get you on the proper path to recovery.

I'm going to try and get caught up.  You sure are a chatty bunch.


----------



## Muushka

Welcome home D Di.  I personally can't wait to hear all about HI.  That is Mr Muush's dream vacation.  
If I could just get him on a plane.....I digress.  Welcome home.  Settle in.  Trip report!!!


----------



## twokats

Di,
Glad y'all are back, can't wait to hear all about it.

The doctors office called and said the x-ray looked fine, so I guess I missed the bullet there.  The hardest part of this week is my sinuses are so sore and hurt so bad that it makes my teeth hurt.

I will admit I am used to being well in a week or less.  This 3 weeks sucks.
My darling husband is even a little concerned.  Thanks for all the good wishes.  Hopefully I will get better with this latest antibotic.  I really am getting tired of this.


----------



## sechem32

eliza61 said:
			
		

> How about the 13th.  Sid won't be finished school until the 24th so I don't have to worry about schlepping over to Ohio to pick him up.



April 13 works for me and wfc4life - right in between Easter and my high scool reunion, so perfect timing!


----------



## sechem32

DiznyDi - welcome back!  glad you had a good trip!

twokats - glad there was nothing on the xray, and hope the antibiotic work for you soon!


----------



## jimmytammy

Di and Dad, Welcome back!!!
And a meet in HI sounds perfect to me, never been but always wanted too.  My folks used to go once a year and they love it, our DD went once with them and is ready to go back.
Like Muushka says, get rested and back into some normalcy of life, then give us a trip report


----------



## jimmytammy

Sounds like a meet is shaping up nicely


----------



## bagsmom

DD -- Ooooo Oooooo!  Pictures!!!!!!!!!  Soon?

Kathy -- don't forget, if what you have is the same thing that's been going around down here, it is a virus and it lasts!!!!!  Hopefully you won't have the full 4 months that others have had.  Mine went 2 1/2 months.  I just stayed on expectorant faithfully to try to keep the yuck out of my chest.  Sudafed for sinuses, tylenol for aches, LOTS OF FLUIDS and rest.  And patience.  That was the hardest part!

Feel better!


----------



## twokats

sechem32 said:


> DiznyDi - welcome back!  glad you had a good trip!
> 
> twokats - glad there was nothing on the xray, and hope the antibiotic work for you soon!



I am feeling a little better today.  It is the first day I have NOT woke up at 5 am with a headache.  My teeth don't hurt either!!!  I know my doctor does not like to always give me the same antibiotic, but that z-pack really works on me.



bagsmom said:


> DD -- Ooooo Oooooo!  Pictures!!!!!!!!!  Soon?
> 
> Kathy -- don't forget, if what you have is the same thing that's been going around down here, it is a virus and it lasts!!!!!  Hopefully you won't have the full 4 months that others have had.  Mine went 2 1/2 months.  I just stayed on expectorant faithfully to try to keep the yuck out of my chest.  Sudafed for sinuses, tylenol for aches, LOTS OF FLUIDS and rest.  And patience.  That was the hardest part!
> 
> Feel better!



I admit after the last couple of weeks, patience is not the virtue I can practice right now.  Especially with all the tax work that is stacking up.  I am hoping this is the begining of the end.  I have always had problems when the pollen count shows mountain cedar with highs.  Usually I can slide through it with my normal maintenance meds, but this time the numbers were so high and I was under a lot of stress, so I guess that did not help.

Thanks for all the good wishes, I think they really helped.  I know they helped.


----------



## DiznyDi

Here's a few photos to enjoy:
Our friend Mickey





The Lazy River





Aulani lagoon





Photobucket isn't cooperating with me this evening. I'll try again tomorrow.
Rain/sleet/snow in Ohio tonight.  Aulani seems so far away.....


----------



## blossomz

Di..I love your photos!

Wish I was closer to join in with the meet up!

Back from a quick 4 days in a treehouse with friends.  I did the family 5K at the Princess marathon weekend!  Fun!  Even got the medal!


----------



## jimmytammy

blossomz said:


> Di..I love your photos!
> 
> Wish I was closer to join in with the meet up!
> 
> Back from a quick 4 days in a treehouse with friends.  I did the family 5K at the Princess marathon weekend!  Fun!  Even got the medal!



Congratulations on the marathon and the medal!!

What did you think of the treehouse?


----------



## blossomz

jimmytammy said:


> Congratulations on the marathon and the medal!!
> 
> What did you think of the treehouse?



Treehouse was wonderful!  You have to be patient..you aren't getting anywhere fast though!  But it was so peaceful and beautiful.  The inside is beautiful and very homey.  I could definitely live there for an extended time!  lol..
The quiet pool and hot tub are also very small and private. I don't like having a car when I'm at Disney, so I suppose it would make things easier as far as transportation.  But the boats are right there and there is a bus.  The point price is also good.  I am going on the member cruise next Sept with 5 others and we will all be in a treehouse after the cruise.  The 3 bedrooms with the bunks are awesome!


----------



## staceyeid

So excited, just booked a 2BR at VWL in early September for 8 nights!!  This will be our first visit to the resort. Looking forward to taking the boat to Magic Kingdom. Decided not to rent a car this time and fully utilize Disney transportation. 

We did a combo stay between AKL and SSR Treehouse the same time last year and really enjoyed both. Loved the spaciousness and relaxed feeling of the treehouse but also loved the hustle and bustle and animal views at AKL (had a regular club level room though and it was small! ). The only downside to both resorts was the driving. We had a rental car and used this over Disney transportation to save time (especially with all the stops at Treehouse). 

Where else do the boats go from VWL? Looks like definitely to MK and Fort Wilderness. Does it go to Contemporary? Can we then hop on the monorail to Poly or Epcot?  Sorry I don't know the monorail layout well. My Mom would love to do the Lua at the cove and it would be great to take boat/monorail over bus. Just a much more magical experience to me!

Thank you!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Blossomz
That treehouse deal has had me interested for some time now.  Friends who are DVCers from back home have talked about possibility of going in together for a week.  I have heard the downside about transportation, but we would have our van, so no problem there.  Thanks for the insight, Treehouse might be near future for me


----------



## jimmytammy

staceyeid said:


> So excited, just booked a 2BR at VWL in early September for 8 nights!!  This will be our first visit to the resort. Looking forward to taking the boat to Magic Kingdom. Decided not to rent a car this time and fully utilize Disney transportation.
> 
> We did a combo stay between AKL and SSR Treehouse the same time last year and really enjoyed both. Loved the spaciousness and relaxed feeling of the treehouse but also loved the hustle and bustle and animal views at AKL (had a regular club level room though and it was small! ). The only downside to both resorts was the driving. We had a rental car and used this over Disney transportation to save time (especially with all the stops at Treehouse).
> 
> Where else do the boats go from VWL? Looks like definitely to MK and Fort Wilderness. Does it go to Contemporary? Can we then hop on the monorail to Poly or Epcot?  Sorry I don't know the monorail layout well. My Mom would love to do the Lua at the cove and it would be great to take boat/monorail over bus. Just a much more magical experience to me!
> 
> Thank you!!


The boats do go to Contemporary and FW. 
 You can catch the Monorail to MK, Grand Floridian and Polynesian *OR* the monorail to MK and Ticket and Transportation, then transfer at TAT to Epcot Monorail.
Bear in mind, the boat then monorail to TAT then monorail to Epcot can eat up a lot of time, it can be magical though.  
We love the boats around Bay Lake over to the resorts and MK.  Im not big on the buses and use our van for most treks to parks, but love the boats and monorails!

Also, if you would like, I can add your dates to the 1st page on upcoming vacations.  If so, just PM me


----------



## Muushka

Congratulations blossomz!  Any pictures???  We love pictures!



staceyeid said:


> So excited, just booked a 2BR at VWL in early September for 8 nights!!  This will be our first visit to the resort. Looking forward to taking the boat to Magic Kingdom. Decided not to rent a car this time and fully utilize Disney transportation.
> 
> We did a combo stay between AKL and SSR Treehouse the same time last year and really enjoyed both. Loved the spaciousness and relaxed feeling of the treehouse but also loved the hustle and bustle and animal views at AKL (had a regular club level room though and it was small! ). The only downside to both resorts was the driving. We had a rental car and used this over Disney transportation to save time (especially with all the stops at Treehouse).
> 
> Where else do the boats go from VWL? Looks like definitely to MK and Fort Wilderness. Does it go to Contemporary? Can we then hop on the monorail to Poly or Epcot?  Sorry I don't know the monorail layout well. My Mom would love to do the Lua at the cove and it would be great to take boat/monorail over bus. Just a much more magical experience to me!
> 
> Thank you!!



WooHoo!  We have a new visitor, hopefully a new Groupie!  Visit often, grab a rocking chair on the porch and join us .

Yup, the boats go to FW.  And yes, Contemporary.  And yes, boat to CR and monorail to MK resorts and TTC.
But you have to get off at TTC to catch one to Epcot, sadly.

Enjoy planning!


----------



## bagsmom

Hello to Stacey!  We are going for the first time ever this summer!  I am bursting with excitement, too!  Also trying to figure out transportation logistics!

DD -- Love the pictures!  What a wonderful place!


----------



## blossomz

OK Muush...Treehouse photos!  As you can tell, they are reminiscent of our lodge...






[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## blossomz

total of 3 BR and 2 Bath.  Very comfortable






[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## staceyeid

Thank you all for the warm welcome!!! 

I'm getting so excited!  

Thank you for all of the info on the boat and monorail lines.  Getting to MK and the MK resorts will be pretty straightforward, but sounds like Epcot will be more of a trek (we'll call it an adventure!).

Need to start deciding on our dining reservations, think we can start booking on March 8th, yeah!!


----------



## sleepydog25

staceyeid said:


> Thank you all for the warm welcome!!!
> 
> I'm getting so excited!
> 
> Thank you for all of the info on the boat and monorail lines. Getting to MK and the MK resorts will be pretty straightforward, but sounds like Epcot will be more of a trek (we'll call it an adventure!).
> 
> Need to start deciding on our dining reservations, think we can start booking on March 8th, yeah!!


Welcome, and as Muushka says, pull up a rocking chair, set a spell, come back often. . .and, oh, don't forget to actually make it _into_ the spittoon.    One of our favorite things about VWL is the boat ride to MK.  We use the boats to CR and FW less often, but they are nice bennies to have.  As for the dining reservations, I'd suggest Artist Point since you're staying right there.  One of the best restaurants on WDW property.  Enjoy!


----------



## Kathymford

Hi groupies!! Reporting in from our first "value" Atari. I'm glad we did it once, but it was the first and last time. Lmao. Spoiled much? Next time we "need" to do a cash trip it will be POR or bust!! But most likely, all DVC from here on out!


----------



## staceyeid

Thank you for the tip on Artist Point, I will add that to the list.

Does anyone know if Captain Cook's at the Poly has Tonga Toast for breakfast?  They did when we were there last year, but pulled up a few recent user submitted menus and don't see it listed. 

Realize this isn't a Poly thread, but since the resorts are close... 

Thanks!!


----------



## sleepydog25

staceyeid said:


> Thank you for the tip on Artist Point, I will add that to the list.
> 
> Does anyone know if Captain Cook's at the Poly has Tonga Toast for breakfast? They did when we were there last year, but pulled up a few recent user submitted menus and don't see it listed.
> 
> Realize this isn't a Poly thread, but since the resorts are close...
> 
> Thanks!!


Not sure of the Tonga Toast at Capt Cook's, but Roaring Forks at WL has Mickey waffles will several toppings.  lol  Oh, and the smoky portobello soup at Artist Point is a must.


----------



## blossomz

Welcome Staceyeid!

Sleepy dog you are making me hungry for those amazing waffles!!


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday to our dear Muushka. 
March will be starting out very good with our dear friends anniversary of birth!!!  Hope your day is the best!

As usual, lunch is your choice!


----------



## blossomz

happy birthday Muush!  Wishing you a most magical day!!


----------



## staceyeid

Happy birthday Muushka!!


Clearly I need to start a restaurant and food recommendation list with all of your suggestions!!  Tomorrows project...


----------



## Kathymford

Happiest of Birthdays!!


----------



## bagsmom

Happy Birthday Muush!

Blossomz -- Which resort are the treehouses associated with?  Sarasota Springs?  They look WONDERFUL!

97 days till our trip!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Muushka!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies staceyeid!!!!
Sorry I missed not welcoming you on previous post, I thought you were already a groupie


----------



## sechem32

Happy birthday Muushka!!


----------



## eliza61

*Happy birthday to our mouse mom and my gal pal!  Muushka​*
*Wishing you all the best, and a day filled with fun and love and lot's of disney​!!*






Make some wishes!


----------



## MiaSRN62

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUUSHKA !!!​


----------



## blossomz

bagsmom said:


> Happy Birthday Muush!
> 
> Blossomz -- Which resort are the treehouses associated with?  Sarasota Springs?  They look WONDERFUL!
> 
> 97 days till our trip!



Yes..they are part of Saratoga.


----------



## wfc4life

Happy birthday Muushka! May your special day exceed all expectations.


----------



## staceyeid

jimmytammy said:


> Welcome to the groupies staceyeid!!!!
> Sorry I missed not welcoming you on previous post, I thought you were already a groupie



Thank you!!!

Purchased our park tickets last night through Undercover Tourist with the Mousesavers discount.  Found a way to get an additional $5 off per ticket by clicking through to Undercover Tourist from the cash back site Top Cash (similar to Ebates which I use all the time).  Hope the cash back goes through.  It's only $10 but still, I'll take every penny I can.   We went with 5 day base tickets (no hopper or water parks).  I figure we can always add a 6th day at the gates and (baring the unknown price increases) it could actually be cheaper to upgrade than to buy the 6th day upfront.  Oh the games we play to get the best deals 

Those waffles look delicious....


----------



## bagsmom

blossomz said:


> Yes..they are part of Saratoga.



Whoops -- meant Saratoga!


----------



## bagsmom

staceyeid said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> Purchased our park tickets last night through Undercover Tourist with the Mousesavers discount.  Found a way to get an additional $5 off per ticket by clicking through to Undercover Tourist from the cash back site Top Cash (similar to Ebates which I use all the time).  Hope the cash back goes through.  It's only $10 but still, I'll take every penny I can.   We went with 5 day base tickets (no hopper or water parks).  I figure we can always add a 6th day at the gates and (baring the unknown price increases) it could actually be cheaper to upgrade than to buy the 6th day upfront.  Oh the games we play to get the best deals
> 
> Those waffles look delicious....



We got our tickets in the mail the other day and I could barely contain myself!  My husband and kids think I'm crazy.  The kids say they won't get excited till a day or two before.  Husband will never be excited!  I say these people are just crazy!


----------



## Granny

Just had to drop in to say...


*Happy Birthday Muush!!! *

Hope it's a great one!!


----------



## twokats

Back to the game!!!

P*r*ince Ali


----------



## Muushka

One and all for the wonderful birthday wishes!

The cakes and waffles, yum!  So good.  And no calories .

Early dinner will be at Artist Point, and Granny is treating!  Thanks Granny!

Again, thank you all, I love my Groupies.


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> One and all for the wonderful birthday wishes!
> 
> The cakes and waffles, yum!  So good.  And no calories .
> 
> Early dinner will be at Artist Point, and Granny is treating!  Thanks Granny!



It'll be my pleasure indeed!


----------



## twinmom108

*Happy Birthday Muushka!!!
*



Wishing you a wonderful day!


----------



## tea pot

*Happy Birthday Muushka 
 Have a Magical Day !*


----------



## tea pot

*Welcome Back Di and Dad  *so glad your had a wonderful trip!
Love Love the pics  Oh wouldn't that be one great place for a Groupie Meet?




twokats said:


> The hardest part of this week is my sinuses are so sore and hurt so bad that it makes my teeth hurt.



Oh *Kathy* Hope you feel better Soon  
I've had that kind of sinus pain before
I even went to the dentist thinking it was my teeth!
Listen to *Jimmy* that sound like some good advise (Vt C for me )

*Blossomz*
 Congrats on the Marathon Medal  
We Love the Tree Houses
love the room and the quiet feel 
*Jimmy* I think you and the family would really enjoy them,
ask for a river view. 
We Loved the big deck and just watching the boats go by

I'll be heading off to "The World" Monday for a short 4 night stay with a 
good friend from home who is down visiting.
Staying at the BLT but planning on a vist to our Beloved Lodge.
Will post pics when I get back.

Hope all the Groupies are warm and well
Take care


----------



## Muushka

Thanks *TP *and *TwinMom*!  Still having a good birthday....

Have a good time at the world TP, enjoy BLT!

*Kathy*, how are you feeling?  Any improvement?


----------



## twokats

tea pot said:


> Oh *Kathy* Hope you feel better Soon
> I've had that kind of sinus pain before
> I even went to the dentist thinking it was my teeth!
> Listen to *Jimmy* that sound like some good advise (Vt C for me )



TP, thanks.
I took DD Kati to the doctor today.  She is on the verge of an ear infection along with the alergy stuff.  He felt I should be getting better soon.  My cough is better, but still hits me the occasional times.  I had a light sinus headache today, but nothing I couldn't manage.  I still have times when I just want to lay down and sleep forever (totally not like me), but I think I am on the way to being better.  Just have to totally get rid of the cough.

We are going to see my son and dil and a few of the grandkids tomorrow.  Hoping for a good day.


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats
Hope you continue to improve, and best wishes to Kati as she deals with her pains too.  You both deserve better.


----------



## jimmytammy

teapot
Hope you and Steve have a great trip!  I watched the DVC webcast and they showed a pretty fair amount of our beloved Lodge and the treehouses.  Both of em made me miss not being there.  Those treehouses are calling my name, indeed.


----------



## staceyeid

bagsmom said:


> We got our tickets in the mail the other day and I could barely contain myself!  My husband and kids think I'm crazy.  The kids say they won't get excited till a day or two before.  Husband will never be excited!  I say these people are just crazy!



    

I completely understand, every little purchase or reservations makes it seem that much closer.  I'm counting down the days until I can make our dining reservations.  Doing a spreadsheet now to figure out what parks on what days and where to eat.


----------



## DiznyDi

*Happy Birthday Muushka!*
I can't believe I almost missed this!  
Wishing you a most wonderful day full of sunshine and surprises. Enjoy your special day!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday Muushka!*


----------



## jimmytammy

*S*ome day my Prince will come
That one jumped out at me as I remember our DD played it at her 2nd piano recital(and I remember tearing up)


----------



## bagsmom

staceyeid said:


> I completely understand, every little purchase or reservations makes it seem that much closer.  I'm counting down the days until I can make our dining reservations.  Doing a spreadsheet now to figure out what parks on what days and where to eat.



You are a girl after my own heart!  I have a big notebook with section dividers -- lodge info -- dining -- ticket copies -- trip insurance -- daily itineraries.

And a big spreadsheet of the week's activities!  And I absolutely LOVE working on them!  If I change one little thing, I start the whole thing over just for fun.  I'm so weird!  I keep thinking I should be able to channel this weird tendency into something that would earn me some money, but so far, it's only served to keep me occupied (and keep me from laundry and cleaning!)

96 days away!!!!!!!


----------



## Corinne

*Muush*~Happy Belated Birthday, hope you had a great day!

*Dizny Di*~Your photos have me sighing! Glad you had a nice trip.

*Blossom*~Congrats on your medal! Loved the treehouse photos.


----------



## Kathymford

bagsmom said:
			
		

> You are a girl after my own heart!  I have a big notebook with section dividers -- lodge info -- dining -- ticket copies -- trip insurance -- daily itineraries.
> 
> And a big spreadsheet of the week's activities!  And I absolutely LOVE working on them!  If I change one little thing, I start the whole thing over just for fun.  I'm so weird!  I keep thinking I should be able to channel this weird tendency into something that would earn me some money, but so far, it's only served to keep me occupied (and keep me from laundry and cleaning!)
> 
> 96 days away!!!!!!!



Project Management is the term you're looking for.  or, as I always called myself OCD. LMAO


----------



## bagsmom

Kathymford said:


> Project Management is the term you're looking for.  or, as I always called myself OCD. LMAO



Oh, the OCD is a given!  I just wish it extended into my housekeeping.


----------



## Muushka

Thank you DDi and Kat4


----------



## twokats

bagsmom said:


> Oh, the OCD is a given!  I just wish it extended into my housekeeping.



This is my motto at my house!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

twokats said:


> This is my motto at my house!!!



LOVE your motto Kathy!


----------



## Granny

Sitting here in my room at AKV Jambo...brrr it was a cold and windy day at WDW today!  Mostly just hanging out, chilling and eating so far with a quick trip over to MK this evening.  Thinking of my Groupie friends and hoping everyone gets healthy and happy soon!

AKV may be a sister resort to WL but for a variety of reasons it just doesn't sing to us in the same manner.  Not surprising I suppose, but this and SSR were the only options for our last minute booking so I can't complain.  I look forward to a few days of decompression between jobs.


----------



## DiznyDi

Let me tell you about Aulani - what a beautiful, fabulous resort. I hope that at some point of each of your lives you have opportunity to visit this beautiful place!  We chose to visit in February - winter season in Hawaii.  While the temperatures were in the high 70's and low 80's during the day, the winds were fierce.  We did swim some, but getting out of the water was a 'chilling' experience.  It was much warmer to sunbathe at the lagoon.
The CM's are like family; very friendly, helpful and full of conversation.  It is worth the price of the refillable mug - $18.99 - just for the coffee alone.  While I do enjoy my coffee, I'm usually a 'morning only' coffee drinker.  At Aulani I was drinking coffee all day long.
We began each morning with a walk along the lagoons up to the point and the marina.  It would take us about an hour and the walk is nearly 3 miles. There are a total of 4 lagoons.  While at Disney in December we would count the deer along the path over to Ft. Wilderness.  At Aulani, we counted the stray cats - one day as many as 23!  Local residents would feed them. This photo shows the walkway with a beautiful rainbow over Aulani.






One day we made our way up to the North Shore where we spent a considerable amount of time at the beach watching the sea turtles and hoping one would come into shore to sun himself.  Please meet Olivia Dawn, a 210 pound sea turtle. As a point of information, the turtles come to the warm sand to sun themselves and help aid in their digestion.  There are about 28 turtles - all named and recognized by the volunteers that guard over them - that come to this particular beach.  






We spent an afternoon whale-watching; a tour booked through Aulani's tour desk.  What a wonderful experience!  One of the big fellow's even did a back-flip for us. Thrilling!

We also spent a day over on the big island doing an Eco Volcano tour.  While the tour was again a very educational experience, should you decide to do this, please do you homework and book with a reputable tour company.  This excursion was booked through our local AAA and was plagued with problems: the plane was over 2 hours late taking off (Go! Airlines ), 4 very young children that were very bored 2 hours into a 12 hour tour, no time for dinner, the 'expert' tour guide failed to get us back to the airport on time and our flight had already departed.  $700.00 later, we're on the last flight off the island and flying with Hawaiian airlines. This photo taken from a significant distance shows the molten glow of magma.






As a word of caution and something we knew, when traveling up the west coast be extremely careful.  This area is plagued with homeless and is a constant source of headache for the local police with robbery.  We were indeed victimized.  Our rental car was broken into - the trunk where we had stored our backpacks, purses, wallets ipad and cell phones.  Some things were taken, some not and believe it or not, some were even returned to Aulani's front desk several hours after the incident.  We had gone up the coast to watch a surfing championship......

Aulani is beautiful! I'd go back in a heartbeat.  Even the long flight was tolerable.  Maybe someday....
DDad and me near the path we walked daily taking in the beauty before us. Beside Aulani is one of 3 wedding chapels in Ko Olina.  We would see weddings on a regular basis beginning as early as 9 AM!  If (when - sshhh) we ever go back, I think I'd like to go in September or October.  We've been in June and now in February.  Yes, I think September would be good!


----------



## Muushka

Have a nice relaxing time at the World, Granny.  And best wishes for your new job!

DDi, so sorry that happened to you.  You took it all so well, that was makes you so special.
I love the pictures, and hope to get there one day.


----------



## Granny

Di...thanks for the photos and trip report.  Aulani is definitely on our bucket list...just have to figure out when would be the best time for us.  Sounds like a lovely place.  And a trip that seems to need a lot of advance research to avoid the issues you had.  Was the car broken into in the Aulani parking lot?  That would really be disappointing!

Another cool day here at WDW...temps supposed to be in the mid-60's for a high with strong winds again (17-20 mph).  Not very pleasant, but still a great place to be no matter what the weather holds.  Supposedly it will be in the upper 70's before we leave.


----------



## wildernessDad

Kilauea, on the big island. erupted the year we left Hawaii, 1980, and hasn't stopped since.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Another cool day here at WDW...temps supposed to be in the mid-60's for a high with strong winds again (17-20 mph). Not very pleasant, but still a great place to be no matter what the weather holds. Supposedly it will be in the upper 70's before we leave.


I'll try to work up some sympathy for you as I sit in 18F temps, 25-30 mph winds, snow showers, and the threat of a major snow event come Wednesday.


----------



## rusafee1183

sleepydog25 said:


> I'll try to work up some sympathy for you as I sit in 18F temps, 25-30 mph winds, snow showers, and the threat of a major snow event come Wednesday.





Same here!


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> Have a nice relaxing time at the World, Granny.  And best wishes for your new job!


  Thanks for the kind words of support, as always Barb!  



sleepydog25 said:


> I'll try to work up some sympathy for you as I sit in 18F temps, 25-30 mph winds, snow showers, and the threat of a major snow event come Wednesday.





rusafee1183 said:


> Same here!



I know, I know...it's still 30-40 degrees better than we left in St. Louis.  But lows in the 30's in Orlando coupled with 20 mph winds makes for a cool walk around MK.  Still, as you all point out, we are in a great place and believe me I'm not looking for sympathy as we enjoy the trip.

On a different topic, we are staying in a 1BR lock-off Standard View at AKV-Jambo.  It's our first stay at Jambo after a couple of Kidani stays.   Quite a bit different with a different layout (no kitchen "L" shape counter for instance and no dedicated shower (it's part of the bathtub like a typical hotel room).  Not a big thing, and plenty of room for DW and I, but quite different from the roominess and extra bathroom we enjoyed at Kidani.  

I hope all Groupies who are suffering from illness or injury are recuperating quickly.  Be well, my friends!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> I know, I know...it's still 30-40 degrees better than we left in St. Louis. But lows in the 30's in Orlando coupled with 20 mph winds makes for a cool walk around MK. Still, as you all point out, we are in a great place and believe me I'm not looking for sympathy as we enjoy the trip.


We're just envious.


----------



## twinmom108

DiznyDi said:


> Let me tell you about Aulani - what a beautiful, fabulous resort. I hope that at some point of each of your lives you have opportunity to visit this beautiful place!  We chose to visit in February - winter season in Hawaii.  While the temperatures were in the high 70's and low 80's during the day, the winds were fierce.  We did swim some, but getting out of the water was a 'chilling' experience.  It was much warmer to sunbathe at the lagoon.
> The CM's are like family; very friendly, helpful and full of conversation.  It is worth the price of the refillable mug - $18.99 - just for the coffee alone.  While I do enjoy my coffee, I'm usually a 'morning only' coffee drinker.  At Aulani I was drinking coffee all day long.
> We began each morning with a walk along the lagoons up to the point and the marina.  It would take us about an hour and the walk is nearly 3 miles. There are a total of 4 lagoons.  While at Disney in December we would count the deer along the path over to Ft. Wilderness.  At Aulani, we counted the stray cats - one day as many as 23!  Local residents would feed them. This photo shows the walkway with a beautiful rainbow over Aulani.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One day we made our way up to the North Shore where we spent a considerable amount of time at the beach watching the sea turtles and hoping one would come into shore to sun himself.  Please meet Olivia Dawn, a 210 pound sea turtle. As a point of information, the turtles come to the warm sand to sun themselves and help aid in their digestion.  There are about 28 turtles - all named and recognized by the volunteers that guard over them - that come to this particular beach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We spent an afternoon whale-watching; a tour booked through Aulani's tour desk.  What a wonderful experience!  One of the big fellow's even did a back-flip for us. Thrilling!
> 
> We also spent a day over on the big island doing an Eco Volcano tour.  While the tour was again a very educational experience, should you decide to do this, please do you homework and book with a reputable tour company.  This excursion was booked through our local AAA and was plagued with problems: the plane was over 2 hours late taking off (Go! Airlines ), 4 very young children that were very bored 2 hours into a 12 hour tour, no time for dinner, the 'expert' tour guide failed to get us back to the airport on time and our flight had already departed.  $700.00 later, we're on the last flight off the island and flying with Hawaiian airlines. This photo taken from a significant distance shows the molten glow of magma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a word of caution and something we knew, when traveling up the west coast be extremely careful.  This area is plagued with homeless and is a constant source of headache for the local police with robbery.  We were indeed victimized.  Our rental car was broken into - the trunk where we had stored our backpacks, purses, wallets ipad and cell phones.  Some things were taken, some not and believe it or not, some were even returned to Aulani's front desk several hours after the incident.  We had gone up the coast to watch a surfing championship......
> 
> Aulani is beautiful! I'd go back in a heartbeat.  Even the long flight was tolerable.  Maybe someday....
> DDad and me near the path we walked daily taking in the beauty before us. Beside Aulani is one of 3 wedding chapels in Ko Olina.  We would see weddings on a regular basis beginning as early as 9 AM!  If (when - sshhh) we ever go back, I think I'd like to go in September or October.  We've been in June and now in February.  Yes, I think September would be good!



Lovin your trip report!  DH & I are considering Aulani for our 25th Wedding Anniversary in 2016.  I'd like to do a vow renewal ceremony too, but Allen isn't as enthused about that idea.  He thinks I've been watching too many of the "Say Yes To the Dress" Show episodes.   Even though our anniversary is in July, I too think September would we a nice month to go & probably easier to book a ressie for at 7 months out.


----------



## gmi3804

I just need to release some excitement about our upcoming trip in May, our first VWL stay. Three of us in a dedicated 2BR.

I love WL and its theming, and can't wait to experience that environment again. We haven't stayed at WL since '98/'99 (when our New Year's trip was extended by three days after a blizzard in Chicago "stranded" us in FL), and always loved the convenience of the MK boats.

We bought DVC last year, at BLT; I'm one of those traditionalists, considering any resort that's not CR, Poly, or Golf Resort "one of those new places." My first stay at the Poly was in '74 when I was 8. Nice memories.

I'm not a fan at all of the seaside decor at the BW resorts, though love their convenience during F & W. 

Anyway, can't wait for our VWL stay. I think I'd like to try for one of the corner xx19 units, overlooking the pool. The layout looks unique. Has anyone stayed in one of those who can give me some feedback/info?


----------



## bluecastle

Finally caught up!!

First things first: THE Wonderful THING About TiGGERS

(Sorry about the all caps for T, but I have no idea how to do bold on my iPad!)

Thanks for all the wonderful photos and reports. I have always wanted to go to Hawaii,  and now that Disney is there it makes it even more appealing. However, not being able to drive there is a problem......

Sinus troubles: I had a CT scan of my sinuses a few years ago and was not surprised to find out my right sinus is chronically inflamed. I have been using Advair once a day    
for  awhile now and I think it has helped. The problem for me was the danger of sinus infection turning into bronchitis/pneumonia so I try to do as much preventatively as I can. Besides the Advair, I use Vicks Vaporub every night and even inhale it directly from the jar until I feel the right side of my nose open up a bit. This could all be placebo effects, but it has seemed to help! I get tooth pain too. I heard that allergy season has started early this year because of all the high winds we have had. Also, decreasing dairy helps a bit too. I feel your pain! Once it becomes a coughing thing, it does take longer to get rid of. Try to sleep with your head propped up. Breathe steam.  I use a big bowl of water with herbal teas made for nasal congestion and coughs. ( look for eucalyptus and lemon)  I boil the water in the microwave, put the tea bags in, and put a towel over my head. I keep reheating until I feel some relief. Hope you are well soon!

Happy Birthdays to all I missed! I love your virtual birthday plans.

And last but not least, today is my 150 day mark!  Can't wait to see the VWL lobby details from that video.


----------



## bagsmom

DDi -- thank you so much for sharing the pictures and info -- I really enjoyed looking, reading, and dreaming!

George -- I am very excited for you!  By the time you get back from your trip, we'll just be leaving -- so make sure you post in and share your pix and stories!

We have had a few snow flurries here today.  Pretty, but nothing that will stick.  I don't think we're going to get a snow/ice day down here in the South this year.  Oh well!


----------



## sleepydog25

gmi3804 said:


> I just need to release some excitement about our upcoming trip in May, our first VWL stay. Three of us in a dedicated 2BR.
> 
> I love WL and its theming, and can't wait to experience that environment again. We haven't stayed at WL since '98/'99 (when our New Year's trip was extended by three days after a blizzard in Chicago "stranded" us in FL), and always loved the convenience of the MK boats.
> 
> We bought DVC last year, at BLT; I'm one of those traditionalists, considering any resort that's not CR, Poly, or Golf Resort "one of those new places." My first stay at the Poly was in '74 when I was 8. Nice memories.
> 
> I'm not a fan at all of the seaside decor at the BW resorts, though love their convenience during F & W.
> 
> Anyway, can't wait for our VWL stay. I think I'd like to try for one of the corner xx19 units, overlooking the pool. The layout looks unique. Has anyone stayed in one of those who can give me some feedback/info?


Congratulations and I'm sure you'll have a wonderful time!  I've stayed in one of those unique suites and loved it.  My only feedback is that it felt very spacious, and as I recall, we had an extra large dining table which, though we didn't need, was lovely to have.  Whatever room you get it will be wonderful, I'm sure.


----------



## gmi3804

sleepydog25 said:


> Congratulations and I'm sure you'll have a wonderful time!  I've stayed in one of those unique suites and loved it.  My only feedback is that it felt very spacious, and as I recall, we had an extra large dining table which, though we didn't need, was lovely to have.  Whatever room you get it will be wonderful, I'm sure.



Thanks for the info. We don't need an extra large dining table (there are only three of us), but the extra room will be nice.

Are there windows on two sides of the bedrooms? That'd be nice too.


----------



## sleepydog25

gmi3804 said:


> Thanks for the info. We don't need an extra large dining table (there are only three of us), but the extra room will be nice.
> 
> Are there windows on two sides of the bedrooms? That'd be nice too.


My visit was years ago and on one of my first DVC visits ever, but as I recall, there were windows and a balcony on two sides of the suite facing in opposite directions (the master toward the pool and the second BR toward the trees).  That offset of the two BRs is what stretched the living area and allowed for the larger dining table.  There are only a handful of those rooms, so I don't know how good your odds will be of getting one.  Good luck!


----------



## gmi3804

sleepydog25 said:


> My visit was years ago and on one of my first DVC visits ever, but as I recall, there were windows and a balcony on two sides of the suite facing in opposite directions (the master toward the pool and the second BR toward the trees).  That offset of the two BRs is what stretched the living area and allowed for the larger dining table.  There are only a handful of those rooms, so I don't know how good your odds will be of getting one.  Good luck!



Well, I'm going to try!

Apparently, there are dedicated 2BRs on floors 2, 3, and 4. On the 5th floor, it's a 2BR lock-off, and besides, the fifth floor has those dormer balconies, which I don't care for.

Thanks again for the info!


----------



## bluecastle

gmi3804 said:
			
		

> Well, I'm going to try!
> 
> Apparently, there are dedicated 2BRs on floors 2, 3, and 4. On the 5th floor, it's a 2BR lock-off, and besides, the fifth floor has those dormer balconies, which I don't care for.
> 
> Thanks again for the info!



I was thinking of requesting the 5th floor because I usually prefer not having anyone walking around n the floor above me. If you don't mind, could you please tell me what you don't like about the balconies? Also, what is the advantage of a dedicated 2BR over a lock-off?


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> We're just envious.



Agreed!!  Have a great time Granny!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Di Loving the pictures!!  You both look like you were having a great time in that shot.  Sorry yall got broke in.  Its a shame that even in paradise, nothing is sacred.  We know heaven will be exclusive from such matters though

George Our only 2 bed stay ever was in one of those corner units, 2nd floor and it was ultra nice and big.  DD says the 2nd bedroom only has windows on the end.  But if you can land one of those, a very fortunate family you will be.  Ask for near the elevators, and it may happen

bluecastle Hope the sinuses clear soon.  As for the 5th floor, we like it up there, but the way the balconies are designed, they dont have clear view of trees, but rather walled in.  If you stand you can clearly see the trees.  So if this is major for you, need a clearer view on balcony, ask for 4th floor. Also, 5th floor ceiling slants as it gets closer to outside of building, feels a little less spacious.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bluecastle said:


> I was thinking of requesting the 5th floor because I usually prefer not having anyone walking around n the floor above me. If you don't mind, could you please tell me what you don't like about the balconies? Also, what is the advantage of a dedicated 2BR over a lock-off?



Here is a picture of a solid 5th floor balcony:






Here's a picture of a lower floor slotted balcony:






The 5th floor rooms themselves have vaulted ceilings so overall the 5th floor is a very different feel than other floors.

5th floor:






3rd floor:







5th floor:






3rd floor:






Dedicated 2 BR's have 2 queen beds in the second bedroom and one entrance to the suite.  A 2BR lockoff is made up of a 1BR and a studio so the second bedrooms has 1 queen bed and a double sleeper sofa and will also have the studio kitchenette in it and a separate entrance.


----------



## twokats

Granny said:


> Another cool day here at WDW...temps supposed to be in the mid-60's for a high with strong winds again (17-20 mph).  Not very pleasant, but still a great place to be no matter what the weather holds.  Supposedly it will be in the upper 70's before we leave.





sleepydog25 said:


> I'll try to work up some sympathy for you as I sit in 18F temps, 25-30 mph winds, snow showers, and the threat of a major snow event come Wednesday.



Granny, hope the weather straightenes up for you.  We have been crazy here in TX that is for sure.  We have pretty much been consistent with temps in the high 50's, but we have been in the 60's for a few.  up to 69 today, but Monday we are supposed to hit 80!!!!! Then Tuesday back down to 65.  I am barely getting better and the weather is just going crazy.  But as our saying goes, if you don't like the weather in TX, wait 5 minutes!!!

Sleepy, I hope you have just a minor snow event.  We never know exactly what we are going to get here in TX, but this year has been interesting, to say the least!



bluecastle said:


> Finally caught up!!
> 
> First things first: THE Wonderful THING About TiGGERS
> 
> (Sorry about the all caps for T, but I have no idea how to do bold on my iPad!)
> 
> Thanks for all the wonderful photos and reports. I have always wanted to go to Hawaii,  and now that Disney is there it makes it even more appealing. However, not being able to drive there is a problem......
> 
> *Sinus troubles: I had a CT scan of my sinuses a few years ago and was not surprised to find out my right sinus is chronically inflamed. I have been using Advair once a day
> for  awhile now and I think it has helped. The problem for me was the danger of sinus infection turning into bronchitis/pneumonia so I try to do as much preventatively as I can. Besides the Advair, I use Vicks Vaporub every night and even inhale it directly from the jar until I feel the right side of my nose open up a bit. This could all be placebo effects, but it has seemed to help! I get tooth pain too. I heard that allergy season has started early this year because of all the high winds we have had. Also, decreasing dairy helps a bit too. I feel your pain! Once it becomes a coughing thing, it does take longer to get rid of. Try to sleep with your head propped up. Breathe steam.  I use a big bowl of water with herbal teas made for nasal congestion and coughs. ( look for eucalyptus and lemon)  I boil the water in the microwave, put the tea bags in, and put a towel over my head. I keep reheating until I feel some relief. Hope you are well soon!*
> Happy Birthdays to all I missed! I love your virtual birthday plans.
> 
> And last but not least, today is my 150 day mark!  Can't wait to see the VWL lobby details from that video.



I am a believer in Vicks, although I have not done too much this season, but have a little.  I am sure a lot of our high winds had a hand in mine.  As I have said I know Mountain Cedar is one of my downfalls, just have been lucky the past few years have been light, but this year was major and it hit me with a big punch.  I drink a lot of hot tea which helps my throat, but I have to be careful of eucalyptus, that stuff makes me cough worse.  My grandmother was a believer in a cup of hot water in the microwave to boiling then when it comes out put a dollup of Vicks in it and breathe the steam.  

Hope all groupies have had a great weekend.


----------



## bluecastle

KAT4DISNEY said:
			
		

> Here is a picture of a solid 5th floor balcony:
> 
> Here's a picture of a lower floor slotted balcony:
> 
> The 5th floor rooms themselves have vaulted ceilings so overall the 5th floor is a very different feel than other floors.
> 
> 5th floor:
> 
> 3rd floor:
> 
> 5th floor:
> 
> 3rd floor:
> 
> Dedicated 2 BR's have 2 queen beds in the second bedroom and one entrance to the suite.  A 2BR lockoff is made up of a 1BR and a studio so the second bedrooms has 1 queen bed and a double sleeper sofa and will also have the studio kitchenette in it and a separate entrance.



Thanks guys for the info. on the 5th floor and the difference between a dedicated and a lock-off. My daughter and her very tall BF will be staying with us so I am definitely rethinking the 5th floor request because of those slanted ceilings! A lock-off might be nice for them, having the separate entrance and kitchenette. Is everything the same in the one-bedroom section in terms of size? If I am staying as a cash guest, will they even honor any requests with regard to dedicated or lock-off? ( I can't believe that earlier today I thought I had no questions!) 
Thanks again for your quick replies.


----------



## bagsmom

_I am a believer in Vicks, although I have not done too much this season, but have a little.  I am sure a lot of our high winds had a hand in mine.  As I have said I know Mountain Cedar is one of my downfalls, just have been lucky the past few years have been light, but this year was major and it hit me with a big punch.  I drink a lot of hot tea which helps my throat, but I have to be careful of eucalyptus, that stuff makes me cough worse.  My grandmother was a believer in a cup of hot water in the microwave to boiling then when it comes out put a dollup of Vicks in it and breathe the steam.  

Hope all groupies have had a great weekend.[/QUOTE]
_
I HAVE to have a teeny bit of Vick's under my nose to sleep.  How weird is that?  I am used to it and it's just my "sleep smell."

We had a pediatric nurse tell us this remedy.  Before bed, slather the bottoms of your feet with Vick's and put on a pair of heavy socks.


----------



## twokats

bagsmom said:


> I HAVE to have a teeny bit of Vick's under my nose to sleep.  How weird is that?  I am used to it and it's just my "sleep smell."
> 
> We had a pediatric nurse tell us this remedy.  Before bed, slather the bottoms of your feet with Vick's and put on a pair of heavy socks.



I have heard that one, but never tried it.  But I do the nose one.  It is soothing.


----------



## Muushka

Mr Muush is a Vick's Vapo Rub addict!

Every night, he climbs into bed.  Grabs his Vick's, takes a huge sniff of it.
Rubs it under his nose and on his chest.
Sniffs it again and dozes off to sleep in Vick's heaven.

Shhhhhhh.  Our secret.

PS What does rubbing it on your feet do?  (Actually I don't want to give him any more ideas!).


----------



## twokats

Muushka said:


> Mr Muush is a Vick's Vapo Rub addict!
> 
> Every night, he climbs into bed.  Grabs his Vick's, takes a huge sniff of it.
> Rubs it under his nose and on his chest.
> Sniffs it again and dozes off to sleep in Vick's heaven.
> 
> Shhhhhhh.  Our secret.
> 
> PS What does rubbing it on your feet do?  (Actually I don't want to give him any more ideas!).



supposedly it will stop one from coughing.  
Maybe I should have tried it out a couple of weeks ago!!!
I do love my vicks, I just am so hot natured anymore that I cannot sleep with socks on, so have not tried it myself.


----------



## tea pot

*HI Granny*
Enjoy your respite from the working world
wishing you all the best with your new job!

*Di and Dad *
Loved the pictures, you  look great in those shirts 
We visited Volcano National park with the kids  (no special tour)
but we saw it all and walked through the dormant lava tubes
the kids loved it. 



Muushka said:


> Mr Muush is a Vick's Vapo Rub addict!
> 
> Every night, he climbs into bed.  Grabs his Vick's, takes a huge sniff of it.
> Rubs it under his nose and on his chest.
> Sniffs it again and dozes off to sleep in Vick's heaven.
> 
> Shhhhhhh.  Our secret.
> 
> PS What does rubbing it on your feet do?  (Actually I don't want to give him any more ideas!).



*What is it with Guys and Vick's *

Driving to " The World" tomorrow morning
for a short 4 night stay.  
TR and Pics when I get back


Take Care Groupies Stay Well   



*Kat *love the Pics of the 5th floor rooms  thanks a bunch


----------



## jimmytammy

I love how our groupies can talk VWL and then _poof_, we are talking Vicks vapor rub  You folks are the best!


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> I love how our groupies can talk VWL and then _poof_, we are talking Vicks vapor rub  You folks are the best!



We are a very diverse group, what can we say!!!


----------



## Nicoal13

Happy Belated Birthday Barb! Sorry I missed it, hope you had a wonderful day.

Love the pics from your trip Di. Looks like paradise. I'm sorry to hear you had somethings stolen. Great positive attitude though. 

About the Vicks....I put it on my son's feet when he has a cough. An old wives tale that says it should stop the coughing. It seems to help.


----------



## Muushka

Thank you Nicole.  You use Vick's on your son's feet!  And it works!  Even better!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey folks!!

twokats and me are in the process of starting the next thread.  We will probably just do a continue of what we have going right now and name it as VWL Groupies...yes, we love the Lodge, a lot!!

Keep your eyes open as this should take place within the next 2 days.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy (belated) Birthday Rental01!!!!


----------



## bagsmom

jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks!!
> 
> twokats and me are in the process of starting the next thread.  We will probably just do a continue of what we have going right now and name it as VWL Groupies...yes, we love the Lodge, a lot!!
> 
> Keep your eyes open as this should take place within the next 2 days.



Will you give us a link to get there?  I'm not the most skilled at navigating the Disboards!


----------



## jimmytammy

bagsmom said:


> Will you give us a link to get there?  I'm not the most skilled at navigating the Disboards!



I can get my DW to help me with that, as Im not very computer savvy


----------



## eliza61

Happy tuesday groupies.

*The original Joourney Into Imagination attraction opened on this date, March 5th 1983 in the Imagination Pavillion at Epcot Center.  The attraction has gone through multiple changes through the years and is now known as Journey Into Imagination with Figment.  The little purple dragon has served as the attraction's mascot since its inception.* 

I have to admit, after all this time we've never ventured into that attraction.    I do try to see every thing at least once.

Tuesday brain teezer:

*Tom Sawyer Islands has two caves on it.  What are their names?*


----------



## Granny

Hi Groupies!  

Yesterday it finally started warming up a bit here as it approached the 70's.  But the highlight of the day was getting to meet Horselover (Julie) as we strolled through EPCOT.  I do have a picture but haven't uploaded any photos to the computer yet so that will be soon I hope.  Thanks, horselover for a nice little meet!  

Today I am hoping to track down MiaSRN62 (Maria) for another shake & howdy.  Always great to see fellow Groupies in the World.  




eliza61 said:


> Happy tuesday groupies.
> 
> *The original Joourney Into Imagination attraction opened on this date, March 5th 1983 in the Imagination Pavillion at Epcot Center.  The attraction has gone through multiple changes through the years and is now known as Journey Into Imagination with Figment.  The little purple dragon has served as the attraction's mascot since its inception.*
> 
> I have to admit, after all this time we've never ventured into that attraction.    I do try to see every thing at least once.
> 
> Tuesday brain teezer:
> 
> *Tom Sawyer Islands has two caves on it.  What are their names?*



I think one of the caves is called Injun Joe's Cave...though they may have changed it to become more politically correct.  We haven't been on that island for many years now.

Journey into Your Imagination is a nice air-conditioned break during a hot summer day...at least that's how we used it.  And it rarely has any line at all so we have done it many times over the years.  Like you said, Eliza, we try to do everything at least once.  For instance, when we were walking around with horselover yesterday, we found out that the "Living Seas" area at EPCOT has dolphins and we watched a training session they had scheduled for them.


----------



## DiznyDi

Oh boy, a new thread! How exciting! Thanks Jimmy and Kathy for continuing on as our head mooses' and keeping all important things in order. DDad and I appreciate very much the work, time, efforts and talent you put into this thread for all of our benefit! 

Nice to hear from you *Granny*! I was reading about Orlando's l-o-w temperatures - even Ohio had a warmer start to the day yesterday.  So nice you were able to connect with Julie.  I hope you and Maria are able to meet up too. Wishing you sunny  days for the rest of your stay!


----------



## Granny

DiznyDi said:


> Nice to hear from you *Granny*! I was reading about Orlando's l-o-w temperatures - even Ohio had a warmer start to the day yesterday.  So nice you were able to connect with Julie.  I hope you and Maria are able to meet up too. Wishing you sunny  days for the rest of your stay!



Thanks for the warm  wishes, Di.  Today is by far the best day with a high about 77 degrees...still windy but overall quite nice.  

We did a very quick meet with Maria in the WL lobby as they were running a bit late for their ADR at WC.  But we at least got to spend a couple of minutes with Maria, her daughter and future son-in-law as her husband ran off to secure the table for them (the things we men will do for our families! ).  It was great to meet Maria, and we look forward to a trip where we have more time to spend together.

It was also nice to spend some time at our beloved Wilderness Lodge, catch a quick bite at Roaring Fork and sit outside by the pool with the birds as we munched our lunch.  The little ducklings were running around while Mama Duck sat quietly by the edge of the pool.  So all was right with the world as we sat there, enjoying the ambiance and listening to the sounds of excited children splashing in the pool.  Good stuff!!


----------



## Granny

A couple of pictures from our current trip....


Here's horselover and Granny, hanging out in EPCOT...









And here's Maria and Granny, hanging out at...well, I think you can guess.  







Just enjoying some relaxation this afternoon, soaking up some sunshine.  


It's all good.


----------



## Muushka

Awwww, that is the best stuff Granny.  Thank you for giving us a snippet of your time with our beloved Lodge and groupies.


----------



## Nicoal13

Great pics! How fun to have a couple mini-meets


----------



## bagsmom

Muushka said:


> Awwww, that is the best stuff Granny.  Thank you for giving us a snippet of your time with our beloved Lodge and groupies.



Thanks, Granny!  I love seeing pictures -- and having faces to put with our names!


----------



## jimmytammy

OK, the new thread is official now, its called VWL Groupies...yes, we love the Lodge, a lot!!  Real original 

Kathy and me have got our times together, so come see us over there!!  Looking forward to what the new thread brings us all

*And I realize after we started the new thread, how much activity took place here today, So please feel free to copy and paste any posts recently made to the new thread that you would like too*

Here is a link as promised

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3075564


----------



## Linda67

Ooh excited for a new thread!

Thanks for all the hard work in putting it together

I may not comment too often but I check this thread everyday to catch up on everyone's news and dream my days away until our next visit to the Lodge - roll on December


----------

